# Problémád van a fórum kezelésével? Írd ide...



## goyo (2005 November 15)

Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...

Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...

Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


----------



## katamama (2005 November 15)

Köszönjük,és türelmesen várjuk!


----------



## goyo (2005 November 15)

*Hogyan talalom meg a legfrissebb uzeneteket ?*

Minden forumoldal tetejen ott van az *Új üzenetek* link.
Ez szemelyreszabottan mindenkinek azokat az uzeneteket jeleniti meg, amelyeket nem olvasott (r-go ha erkezett uj hozzaszolas a tema utolso megtekintese ota, azt vastagon jelzi)...en mindig ezt a linket nyomkodom...szamomra ez a legegyszerubb/leggyorsabb...

A forum fooldal teteje fele meg vannak ilyenek:
*Az elmúlt 24 óra témái Az elmúlt hét témái Az elmúlt hónap témái*
Ezeket is lehet hasznalni...


----------



## Ági21 (2005 November 15)

Szia Goyo!

Tudom, hogy uncsi a téma, de nekem fontos lenne... 
A dumcsin volt egy babatopik- dumcsi bébi címen.
Dóra indította nekem, mikor megtudta hogy terhes vagyok.
A koraszülött babám összes fejlödési adata, képek, gratulációk voltak benne. Olyan volt mint egy napló. Most ez a topik nincs meg. Sehol.:-( 
Ki lett törölve végleg, ne is keressem? Kár lenne érte....
Köszönöm a válaszod..


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

Hellóka,
minek lett +2 "problémáim vannak" topic?:shock: 
Így, egyre nehezebben lehet kiigazodni.
Szerintem, a Csöcsike által indított eredetit hagyjuk meg, másoljuk oda át a többit aztán a másik kettőt meg töröljük ...

Köszike,
Forgószél


----------



## goyo (2005 November 15)

Forgoszel írta:


> Hellóka,
> minek lett +2 "problémáim vannak" topic?:shock:
> Így, egyre nehezebben lehet kiigazodni.
> Szerintem, a Csöcsike által indított eredetit hagyjuk meg, másoljuk oda át a többit aztán a másik kettőt meg töröljük ...
> ...



Nem tudom ezt melyik modi csinalta ...en per pillanat kettot latok es mindkettonel Te (Forgoszel) vagy az elso hozzaszolo...ezeket vonjam ossze ?


----------



## goyo (2005 November 15)

Ági21 írta:


> Szia Goyo!
> 
> Tudom, hogy uncsi a téma, de nekem fontos lenne...
> A dumcsin volt egy babatopik- dumcsi bébi címen.
> ...


A Dora kifejezett kerese volt, hogy minden altala irodott temat/uzenetet toroljek ki (ha o volt a temaindito, akkor az osszes tobbi hozzaszoloe is velement). Ezt akkor nagynehezen (marmint technikailag volt bonyolult) megoldottam...tobbszor nem csinalok ilyet (ebben a forumban vegkepp nem lehet megoldani)...sajnalom ez van...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Goyo, a ket problemaim topicot vond mar ossze mert megorulok , Forgoszel foltett egy ciket a parbajhoz ezt probaltam atteni a problemaim vannak topicba es ez sult ki belolle :ugras:


----------



## goyo (2005 November 15)

csocsike írta:


> Goyo, a ket problemaim topicot vond mar ossze mert megorulok , Forgoszel foltett egy ciket a parbajhoz ezt probaltam atteni a problemaim vannak topicba es ez sult ki belolle :ugras:


Osszevontam... 

ui. (Ket kulon forumban volt...egy lett belole a varoteremben...nem tudom hova illik  )


----------



## goyo (2005 November 15)

A kileptetesi porblemakkal szenvedoknek:

A *WWW*.canadahun.com es a canadahun.com mas oldalt jelent a computered szamara. Ha pl.-ul a canadahun.com-on be vagy lepve, de mondjuk egy link atiranyit a *www*.canadahun.com-ra akkor ott megint be kell lepni...ez mindig igy volt...mindket oldalon...es minden mas oldalon...

A javaslatom, hogy hasznaljatok mindig www.canadahun.com -kent (www -vel az elejen) es nem lesz tobb ilyen gond...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

csocsike írta:


> Goyo, a ket problemaim topicot vond mar ossze mert megorulok , Forgoszel foltett egy ciket a parbajhoz ezt probaltam atteni a problemaim vannak topicba es ez sult ki belolle :ugras:


 
Ahha!
Szóval, Te voltál a főmufti!:ugras: 
Lelepleződtél!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

goyo írta:


> Osszevontam...
> 
> ui. (Ket kulon forumban volt...egy lett belole a varoteremben...nem tudom hova illik  )


 
Köszönjük a segítséget! 
Csöcsikének még - úgy átszik - gyakorolnia kell. 
Csak úgy indított a nevemben egy topicot ...


----------



## katamama (2005 November 16)

Még mindig a régi Dumcsi! 
Csak az első oldalra tudok bemenni,onnan sehova! Illetve a saját beállításaimhoz,de szeretnék még nézelődni a többi oldalon is.Pl.kivánságlista!
Nem tudom,hogy lehetséges-e még?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Nalam rendessen nyilik es tudok lepkedni is benne . Nalad lehet a gond


----------



## katamama (2005 November 16)

Drága Csocsikém!

Eddig nekem is jó volt,de egy napja nem megy!
Mi lehet az oka?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Nem tudom de megnezzuk


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Amikor raclikkelsz az archivumra akkor feljon egy oldal ahol be kell jelentkezned a regi neveden es a regi jelszoval utana mennie kene


----------



## katamama (2005 November 16)

Csak az első 10 hozzászólást látom,és onnan még a személyesembe tudok még bemenni.De hiába klikkelek valamelyik témára,nem engedi már megnézni! Ezt írja ki az összesre:*A hiba a következő:*

Sajnáljuk, a link, mely erre az oldalra vezetett hibás lehetett


Gyakorlatilag semmit se tudok megnézni! Tegnap még jó volt!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Na akkor ez a oyo mester feladata, enyire en sem ertek hozza


----------



## goyo (2005 November 16)

katamama írta:


> Csak az első 10 hozzászólást látom,és onnan még a személyesembe tudok még bemenni.De hiába klikkelek valamelyik témára,nem engedi már megnézni! Ezt írja ki az összesre:*A hiba a következő:*
> 
> Sajnáljuk, a link, mely erre az oldalra vezetett hibás lehetett
> 
> ...



Nalam jo most is..en nem valtoztattam semmit...mennie kell...ha priviben megirod, pontosan mi nem megy, igyekszem segiteni...


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Kedves goyo,
most már jó néhány napja működik a két fórum összevonása és csak megerősödött ama véleményem, ami a legelején is volt, hogy nem kellett volna. Legalábbis nem így. A Dumcsi régi tagjai nemigen barátkoztak meg az új társasággal és a CanadaHun társasága sem keresi a kapcsolatot. Legalábbis eddig ezt a tapasznyalatot szűrtem le.
Talán jobb lett volna, ha a két fórum a levelezőlistáknál, vagy a chat-nál jól működő "szobákban" folytatja tovább megszokott életét, és lehetőséget teremtettél volna, hogy ha valaki át akar látogatni a másik táborba, akkor azt úgy tehesse meg, mint most, ha chat-elni akar. Tehát: Főoldal-Fórumok és ott CanadaHun és Dumcsi. Kevesebb zavarral járt volna. Végső soron minden nehézség nélkül ez még most is megvalósítható, minden veszteség nélkül.
A másik problémám a zene. Nem tudok zenét feltölteni, pedig minden szabályt betartok. A feltölteni kivánt file kisebb, mint a limit és csak egyet teszek fel egyenlőre. Van, hogy negyed órán keresztül semmi nem történik, aztán valami olyasmit ír ki, hogy az általam követni kivánt file nem létezik, dumáljam meg az adminisztrátorral.


----------



## andika (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> Kedves goyo,
> most már jó néhány napja működik a két fórum összevonása és csak megerősödött ama véleményem, ami a legelején is volt, hogy nem kellett volna. Legalábbis nem így. A Dumcsi régi tagjai nemigen barátkoztak meg az új társasággal és a CanadaHun társasága sem keresi a kapcsolatot. Legalábbis eddig ezt a tapasznyalatot szűrtem le.
> Talán jobb lett volna, ha a két fórum a levelezőlistáknál, vagy a chat-nál jól működő "szobákban" folytatja tovább megszokott életét, és lehetőséget teremtettél volna, hogy ha valaki át akar látogatni a másik táborba, akkor azt úgy tehesse meg, mint most, ha chat-elni akar. Tehát: Főoldal-Fórumok és ott CanadaHun és Dumcsi. Kevesebb zavarral járt volna. Végső soron minden nehézség nélkül ez még most is megvalósítható, minden veszteség nélkül.
> 
> Én is probálkozom, több kevesebb sikerrel!


----------



## goyo (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> Kedves goyo,
> most már jó néhány napja működik a két fórum összevonása és csak megerősödött ama véleményem, ami a legelején is volt, hogy nem kellett volna. Legalábbis nem így. A Dumcsi régi tagjai nemigen barátkoztak meg az új társasággal és a CanadaHun társasága sem keresi a kapcsolatot. Legalábbis eddig ezt a tapasznyalatot szűrtem le.
> Talán jobb lett volna, ha a két fórum a levelezőlistáknál, vagy a chat-nál jól működő "szobákban" folytatja tovább megszokott életét, és lehetőséget teremtettél volna, hogy ha valaki át akar látogatni a másik táborba, akkor azt úgy tehesse meg, mint most, ha chat-elni akar. Tehát: Főoldal-Fórumok és ott CanadaHun és Dumcsi. Kevesebb zavarral járt volna. Végső soron minden nehézség nélkül ez még most is megvalósítható, minden veszteség nélkül.
> A másik problémám a zene. Nem tudok zenét feltölteni, pedig minden szabályt betartok. A feltölteni kivánt file kisebb, mint a limit és csak egyet teszek fel egyenlőre. Van, hogy negyed órán keresztül semmi nem történik, aztán valami olyasmit ír ki, hogy az általam követni kivánt file nem létezik, dumáljam meg az adminisztrátorral.



Tobbszor leirtam...most utoljara.

A Dumcsi-t nem tudtam es nem is akartam tovabb csinalni, ugy, hogy kozben segitettem a Melittanak es a CanadaHun-bol egy normalisan mukodo (a dumcsinal fejlettebb) oldalt keszitettem. Ket konkurens, profiljaban azonos oldal fejlesztesere sem idom sem energiam (a Dumcsi szerver allando finanszirozasara pedig penzem) nincsen es ott van masik 20 oldal amelyel foglalkoznom kell. Azt szerettem volna, hogy mindket tabornak jo legyen es csak egy oldalt kelljen tovabbvinni. Ez van, nem ugy sult el, ahogy gondoltam, de ez nem rajtam mulott es ezt nem reszleteznem...Idovel mindenki megtalalja a maga helyet...

Zenefeltoltes: Karesz-t kellene megkerdezned (ez szerverbeallitas kerdes) es orulni, hogy egyaltalan adott a lehetoseg , mar szep szammal toltottek fel zeneket ide is...javasoltam, ha fontos esetleg probald meg mas bongeszovel, mert nalam pl.-ul firefox-al megy a feltoltes..


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

goyo írta:


> Zenefeltoltes: Karesz-t kellene megkerdezned (ez szerverbeallitas kerdes) es orulni, hogy egyaltalan adott a lehetoseg , mar szep szammal toltottek fel zeneket ide is...javasoltam, ha fontos esetleg probald meg mas bongeszovel, mert nalam pl.-ul firefox-al megy a feltoltes..


Na épp ez ami dühít, hogy látom amint mindenki töltöget én pedig nem tudok. Firefoxolok én is.


----------



## katamama (2005 November 24)

goyo írta:


> Nalam jo most is..en nem valtoztattam semmit...mennie kell...ha priviben megirod, pontosan mi nem megy, igyekszem segiteni...



Szia Goyo!

Írtam prívit,de nem kaptad meg!
A Régi Dumcsira betudok menni,de csak az utolsó 10 hozzászólást látom.A vezérlőbe,a tagok listájába,a naptárba,a leveleimhez bejutok,de egyetlen egy topikot se tudok megnézni,még az utolsó 10-hozzászólásba se tudok belemenni!! Az első napokban jó volt,de aztán egyszercsak nem jó!
Kérlek nézd meg! Már böngészöt is cseréltem,de semmi változás!

Kérlek-kérlek nézd meg ,és segíts!!!


----------



## katamama (2005 November 29)

katamama írta:


> Szia Goyo!
> 
> Írtam prívit,de nem kaptad meg!
> A Régi Dumcsira betudok menni,de csak az utolsó 10 hozzászólást látom.A vezérlőbe,a tagok listájába,a naptárba,a leveleimhez bejutok,de egyetlen egy topikot se tudok megnézni,még az utolsó 10-hozzászólásba se tudok belemenni!! Az első napokban jó volt,de aztán egyszercsak nem jó!
> ...


 
Szia Goyo!

AZT IGÉRTED SEGÍTESZ!!!!


----------



## goyo (2005 November 30)

katamama írta:


> Szia Goyo!
> 
> AZT IGÉRTED SEGÍTESZ!!!!



Katamama nalam minden megy...ahhoz, hogy megnezhessem, hogy nalad pontosan mi nem mukodik a Te neveddel kellene belepnem...kerlek irj egy privit...


----------



## katamama (2005 November 30)

Szia Goyo!

Írtam prívit! Egyszer már írtam,de az üzenetkövetőm szerint nem olvastad el!


----------



## Varga Anita (2005 December 5)

*REgisztráció törlése*

Szia!
HOgyan tudom a regisztrációma törölni?


----------



## andika (2005 December 5)

Miért akarod ?Jó hely ez!


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 2)

Szia goyo!

Nem tudom, hogy mindenkinél így müködik-e, de nálam minden oldalváltásnál elöször jobbra ugrik az egész oldal, majd középre. Meg lehetne ezt oldani valahogy?
BUÉK Neked is!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 2)

PappLaci írta:


> Szia goyo!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy mindenkinél így müködik-e, de nálam minden oldalváltásnál elöször jobbra ugrik az egész oldal, majd középre. Meg lehetne ezt oldani valahogy?
> BUÉK Neked is!


Érdekes ! Nekem is. Eddig fel sem tűnt :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

PappLaci írta:


> Szia goyo!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy mindenkinél így müködik-e, de nálam minden oldalváltásnál elöször jobbra ugrik az egész oldal, majd középre. Meg lehetne ezt oldani valahogy?
> BUÉK Neked is!


 

Aha, oldalvaltasnal, a valtassal egy idoben jobbra rantod a monitort


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 2)

csocsike írta:


> Aha, oldalvaltasnal, a valtassal egy idoben jobbra rantod a monitort



Igeeeen.\\m/ De már nem bírom mindig elkapni törött bordával!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

Amig a lap keszitoje elo nem kerul, sajnos nem tudok jobb megoldast, esetleg vetodj balra, de csak ovatossan, tudod a bordak


----------



## andika (2006 Január 2)

PappLaci írta:


> Igeeeen.\\m/ De már nem bírom mindig elkapni törött bordával!


 
Rendben hazaértetek?


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 2)

andika írta:


> Rendben hazaértetek?



Kösz jól vagyunk! Nem volt baleset. Ez még karácsony elött történt. Szó szerint dobtam egy hátast a jeges utunkon. Fiam mellettem csak azt látta, hogy repülök lilul a fejem és nem kapok levegöt. Zsuzsa az ablakból látta a produkciót. Szépet reccsent, de szerencsére nem mozdult el.\\m/
A másik tavalyi esetemet majd valahol máshol leírom.

Addig is csak kapkodom a fejemet, ha másik oldalra ugrálok.

Sziasztok


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 2)

Ovatosan kell kozlekedned mert olyan vagy mint a porcelany


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Peches ember ne menjen a jegre ..... Mielobbi gyogyulast !


----------



## andika (2006 Január 2)

PappLaci írta:


> Kösz jól vagyunk! Nem volt baleset. Ez még karácsony elött történt. Szó szerint dobtam egy hátast a jeges utunkon. Fiam mellettem csak azt látta, hogy repülök lilul a fejem és nem kapok levegöt. Zsuzsa az ablakból látta a produkciót. Szépet reccsent, de szerencsére nem mozdult el.\\m/
> A másik tavalyi esetemet majd valahol máshol leírom.
> 
> Addig is csak kapkodom a fejemet, ha másik oldalra ugrálok.
> ...


 
Elnézést kell kérnem a feleségedtől mert elfelejtettem a nevét és mindenhol mint Laci feleségét tüntettem fel!

Kedves Zsuzsa, bocsánat, és BUÉK!

Gyógyulj meg Laci és akkor ez mégnagyobb dolog hogy ennek ellenére is eljöttetek.Jó volt!:22:


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 2)

andika írta:


> Elnézést kell kérnem a feleségedtől mert elfelejtettem a nevét és mindenhol mint Laci feleségét tüntettem fel!
> 
> Kedves Zsuzsa, bocsánat, és BUÉK!
> 
> Gyógyulj meg Laci és akkor ez mégnagyobb dolog hogy ennek ellenére is eljöttetek.Jó volt!:22:


 
Hát akkor azért ültél olyan furcsán mellettem. Azt hittem, hogy féltél tőlem, mert Zsuzsa ott volt szemben veled. De, megnyugodtam, akkor csak a bordád miatt volt...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

Szerintem felt:33:


----------



## goyo (2006 Január 2)

csocsike írta:


> Amig a lap keszitoje elo nem kerul, sajnos nem tudok jobb megoldast, esetleg vetodj balra, de csak ovatossan, tudod a bordak



Emlegettel ?  En is szeretlek...

Orommel jelenthetem, hogy a lap mar nem huz jobbra....


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Január 2)

Hát, csöcsike, nem is tudom...

Szerintem Lacinak kellene eldönteni.... szerintem...

Csak ő tudja az igazságot, az meg, mint tudjuk, odaát van!


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 2)

goyo írta:


> Emlegettel ?  En is szeretlek...
> 
> Orommel jelenthetem, hogy a lap mar nem huz jobbra....



Bocs, de nekem még mindig jobb oldalon kezdi a váltás után. A betöltés után áll be középre.
Na mind1, holnap megnézem igazi számítógépen (iMac). Kösz.


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 2)

FiFike írta:


> Peches ember ne menjen a jegre ..... Mielobbi gyogyulast !



Igazad van. Peckesen mentem szórni a lefagyott utat, kezemben 5kilo mütrágya meg egy fandli. Most meg úgy járok, mintha tojásokon járnék.


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 3)

goyo írta:


> Emlegettel ?  En is szeretlek...
> 
> Orommel jelenthetem, hogy a lap mar nem huz jobbra....



Szia goyo!

Már nekem sem mindig, vagy csak gyorsabb a benti iMac, mint az otthoni Win98. Nem nagy gond, de segítö szándékkal gondoltam megjegyezni a problémát.

Kösz.
PappLaci


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 3)

PappLaci írta:


> Bocs, de nekem még mindig jobb oldalon kezdi a váltás után. A betöltés után áll be középre.
> Na mind1, holnap megnézem igazi számítógépen (iMac). Kösz.


Hello Laci! nekem is a jobb oldalon kezdi .azt hittem,hogy a gépnek van baja de ezek szerint nem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 3)

Pedig a gépnek van baja. Biztosan ferdén áll a monitorod :twisted:


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 3)

Efike írta:


> Pedig a gépnek van baja. Biztosan ferdén áll a monitorod :twisted:



efike ez nem kelj fel Jancsi! Neked is csinálja még a linux alatt is?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 3)

Windows XP-vel netezek


----------



## andika (2006 Január 3)

Én is ,nekem sem ugrál!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 3)

Goyo, ezt már kérdeztem, hogy miért van időeltérés
Csatolás megtekintése 2288​


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 3)

azt mondta a szervernel van elteres mert nem huztak fel az orat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 5)

http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 6)

Efike csak azt hiszi,hogy a mienk kelj fel Jancsi, Látod nem merri bevallani,hogy az övé is félre húz. "Komoly!!" nem mindig vacakol de még mindig nem az igazi,és a tied Laci?


----------



## PappLaci (2006 Január 6)

kata53 írta:


> Efike csak azt hiszi,hogy a mienk kelj fel Jancsi, Látod nem merri bevallani,hogy az övé is félre húz. "Komoly!!" nem mindig vacakol de még mindig nem az igazi,és a tied Laci?



Egy témán belül nem, de egyébként még ugrál. Meg lehet szokni mindent, már direkt hiányozna.


----------



## Horváth Sándor (2006 Január 6)

Tisztelt Grémium, -
Helló, szép napot kívánok a Programkészítő Atyáknak -
Az újjáalakított lap nehézségeket okoz nekem a verseim formázása tekintetében. A betüméret nem a bejelölt mértékben jelenik meg, általában nagyobb. A cím rendszerint különbözik megjelenésében, ám ez kifejezetten ötletszerint alakul a gép által. Szeretnék igényes munkát feltenni az esztétikai kivánalmaknak megfelelően, ám így ez nem lehetséges.
Kérem, tájékoztatásukat, hol találok leirást fentiekkel kapcsolatban.
Üdv. alex


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 6)

Köszi laci,hogy vissza írtál! Nekem egy hosszúcsikban jelenik meg a jobb oldalon időnként.Mostmár ritkábban. De még nem tökéletes.XP van nekünk is.


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 6)

Köszi laci,hogy vissza írtál! Nekem egy hosszúcsikban jelenik meg a jobb oldalon időnként.Mostmár ritkábban. De még nem tökéletes.XP van nekünk is.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Kedves goyo,
már korábban is jeleztem, hogy nem tudok semmilyen zeneszámot feltenni, pedig van bőven. Ma ismét megpróbáltam, kerek 7 perc után untam meg a várakozást, úgy tűnik a server nem válaszol. Látom, hogy mások pl.Rubin vidáman töltögetnek. Mi ez a diszkrimináció ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Turelmetlen vagy, es ne idegeskedj mert art a szepsegednek, es a fogad se csikorgasd, mert kihullik es csak tejberizst tudsz majd enni.:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Neked csikorgatás nélkül is ki fognak hullani a fogaid, ha odapasszítok egyet a buzigányommal.
Csatolás megtekintése 2426​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Ezt a bekat nem nyeled le:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

:evil::!::33::fac::,,::555::kaboom::66:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Mit duhongsz? Inkabb tegyel fel zenet:..:


----------



## Ditta (2006 Január 8)

Szia Csocsi joreggelt:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Neked is


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 8)

Efike
El sem tudom kepzelni miert nem tudsz feltenni zenet, hisz mindenkinek sikerul.Nem lehet hogy Nalad van valami elallitva?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

Mi lenne ? Képeket minden gond nélkül felteszek, azok is valamelyik directory-ból kerülnek fel a serverre. Az a baj, hogy a server nem válaszol. Nem értem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Ne csodalkozz, akinek ilyen fogsora van, annak en is csak a gyenge szemeim miatt valaszolok:twisted:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 8)

csocsike írta:


> Mit duhongsz? Inkabb tegyel fel zenet:..:


nem tud!! van már cimborám én sem!!:smile:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Ugyan ugy kell mint kepet, de zenebol egyszerre csak egyet lehet


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

És sokkal tovább tart, nagyon sokáig.Türelem kell hozzá,semmi más.
Én egy db. számot raktam fel,sztán feladtam!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Ahogy idosodik az ember egyre tobb turelem kell mindenhez


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

Még nem vagy öreg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

De te mar most turelmetlen vagy


----------



## andika (2006 Január 8)

csocsike írta:


> De te mar most turelmetlen vagy


 
Elég baj ez ne kem!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 8)

Csak turelem , csak turelem


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Milyen jól nézek ki!
Legalább melltartó van rajtam.
A táska öltöztet, mindig is mondtam!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Hiaba, oltozkodni tudni kell


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Azért voltam már jobb formában is .Abbahagyom a fogyókúrát!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Ja akartam mondani


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

De csak akartál!Miért nem szóltál hamarabb,hogy túlzásba estem?
Aztán meg lefotózol!nahát!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Nem vitted tulzasba, mindig a vekony noket csiptem


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Ez a képen már nem vékony...több annál!
Na mindegy hamár igy esett.
A Karsay akar fogyózni,majd elmondom neki a titkot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Az mar minek Kihizta a hulla- hopp karikat?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Mikor láttad utoljára?
A hullahopp karika szerintem olyan 15-20 éve lehetett,de jól néz ki az biztos!

Mondtam neki a talin hogy hülyeséget csinál mert mi meló van benne amig azt összeszedte ,meg a kövér ember szép ember,de ő csak fogyni akar, na majd akkor én segytek neki,!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

A legjobb fogyokura a kajat egyenessen a szemetbe onteni, minek az a kozbenso tortura?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

csocsike írta:


> A legjobb fogyokura a kajat egyenessen a szemetbe onteni, minek az a kozbenso tortura?


 
Eleve haza nem kell vinni!
Nem pofázok,mert én szerencsés alkat vagyok és csak szülések után kellett egy picit erőt vennem magamon,különben azt eszek amit akarok akkor is 52-53 kg vagyok,de ha fogyóznom kéne rosszul járnék,mert éjszaka is édességet eszem ahányszor felkelek,márpedig a babához felkelek takargatni,stb., és mindenhez kenyeret eszem, még a krumplihoz és a nokedlihez is, ugyhogy minden tiszteletem azoké akik letudnak fógyni kilókat, ugyhogy Hajrá!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Esetleg kozos furdo a piranhakkal?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 9)

ja, de csak akkor ha Te teszteled le a vizben a piranakat.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Kösz nem,de ha te akarsz...
Hatásos módszer!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

andika írta:


> .... és mindenhez kenyeret eszem, még a krumplihoz és a nokedlihez is....


Össze lehetne bennünket kötni


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Efike írta:


> Össze lehetne bennünket kötni


 
Te is?Ha nem eszem kenyeret ugy érzem nem lakom jól!Olyan sokan nem értik meg ezt a szokásomat,de hálistennek nem látszik rajtam(unk).


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Efike írta:


> Össze lehetne bennünket kötni


 

Lehetne, de nem lehet. Mit csajozol mar megint?:twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

Nem csajozok. Nem hagyta magát megégetni, nyersen meg nem kell :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

A puspokfalat pedig finom, nekem mar meseltek rola:ugras:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Efike írta:


> Nem csajozok. Nem hagyta magát megégetni, nyersen meg nem kell :evil:


 
..se főve,se nyersen,se égetve, se....
Judit!Jó munkát végeztél.Bár....


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

Főzve igen, de nem főzlek, mert Judit fejbevág a családi fakanállal


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

A Judit olyat nem csinál,Ő egy úrinő!
Lelövet!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

Olyanra nem képes, mert szeret. Élve akar


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

..vagy főve!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Efike írta:


> Olyanra nem képes, mert szeret. Élve akar


 

Aha, a macskaja utalja a dogot


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

:,,:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 10)

Főzőcske, de okosan...


----------



## andika (2006 Január 10)

Judit írta:


> Főzőcske, de okosan...


 

:656: :777:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 11)

Goyo csinálj valamit légyszi.
1,/ Mindezidáig (Mozilla-Firefox-val böngészek) ha a fúrum linkjére klikkeltem, automatikusan beléptem. Most regisztrálnom kell minden alkalommal.
2,/ Ha a Hirek topicra klikkelek, azonnal elfelejti, hogy regisztráltam és vendégként kezel. Más topicoknál ez nem fordul elő, legalábbis nem tapasznyaltam.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 11)

Orulj neki, hogy vendegkent kezel. Mi be vagyunk zarva de te kimehecc. Es kulomben is minden jo te csak kotxol:ugras:


----------



## H (2006 Február 19)

Teszt.

Hunor


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 19)

Efike írta:


> Most regisztrálnom kell minden alkalommal.


Ez igy jo, ha en lennek a modi a szemelyidet, szuletesi anyakonyvi kivonatot, jogositvany szamot, oltasi bizonyitvanyt is kellene csatolnod egy 10 oldalas kerdoivhez amit 2 honapon belul elbiralunk es ertesitunk.
Persze sok palinka szolgaltatas elleneben ez az elbiralasi idotartam lecsokkentheto 60 napra.:5:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Pitti, te legkozelebb csak a hitelkartya szamok regisztralas utan lephetsz be:ugras:


----------



## dorottya (2006 Február 20)

Én itt köztetek uj vagyok!!!!A nevemorottya és sok mindent nem értek mit hogy kell de remélem itt segitö kész barátokra lelek!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 20)

Efike írta:


> Goyo csinálj valamit légyszi.
> 1,/ Mindezidáig (Mozilla-Firefox-val böngészek) ha a fúrum linkjére klikkeltem, automatikusan beléptem. Most regisztrálnom kell minden alkalommal.
> 2,/ Ha a Hirek topicra klikkelek, azonnal elfelejti, hogy regisztráltam és vendégként kezel. Más topicoknál ez nem fordul elő, legalábbis nem tapasznyaltam.



Efike ! Ezt szerintem direkt csinálják veled. Ez is a lélektani hadviseléshez tartozik. Én is használom a Mozilla-Firefox-ot, de velem nem kötekszik.
Egy ideje rászoktam az 'Avant Browse'-ra, próbáld ki, kicsi és gyors.


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 20)

Efike írta:


> Goyo csinálj valamit légyszi.
> 1,/ Mindezidáig (Mozilla-Firefox-val böngészek) ha a fúrum linkjére klikkeltem, automatikusan beléptem. Most regisztrálnom kell minden alkalommal.
> 2,/ Ha a Hirek topicra klikkelek, azonnal elfelejti, hogy regisztráltam és vendégként kezel. Más topicoknál ez nem fordul elő, legalábbis nem tapasznyaltam.


Efike, nem tudom milyen nyelven hasznalsz Firefox-ot...
- Egy bongeszod legyen nyitva es NEM a canadahun oldalon.
- Angol Firefox-nal Tools -> Options -> Privacy -> Cookies -> Clear cookies now.
- Inditsd ujra a geped majd lepj be ujra...ezentul meg fogja jegyezni.

Nem mindegy, hogy a cimsorban csak siman http://canadahun.com, vagy http://*www*.canadahun.com van. Ezt a bongeszod kulon oldalkent kezeli, igy mindket helyen be kell lepned.

Mostanaban vannak olyan "biztonsagi" programok, amelyek eloszeretettel torlik a cookie-kat is...ez nyilvan marhasag, gyozodj meg arrol, hogy nem hasznalsz ilyet.

A sugoban itt talalsz meg kapcsolodo infot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Tudod mi munka volt belebabralni az Efi gepebe?


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

goyo írta:


> Efike, nem tudom milyen nyelven hasznalsz Firefox-ot...
> - Egy bongeszod legyen nyitva es NEM a canadahun oldalon.
> - Angol Firefox-nal Tools -> Options -> Privacy -> Cookies -> Clear cookies now.
> - Inditsd ujra a geped majd lepj be ujra...ezentul meg fogja jegyezni.
> ...


Szia Goyo,
lamer nem vagyok, 16 éve verem a billentyűket és tapogatom az egeret. Amit leírtál azt ismerem, de nem működik. Ez a kisebbik baj. Minden belépésnél begépelem az user namet és a passwordot.
A nagyobbik baj, hogy bejelentkezve írok egy cikket az általam vezetett Bibliakritika rovatba, és amikor el akarom küldeni, akkor kidob egy táblát, hogy nem vagyok bejelentkezve. Pótolom a bejelentkezést, de a fél óra munkával begépelt anyag elszáll. Na most mi van ? Ezen a qurwa gépen minden működik, csak a CanadaHun fórumán vannak bajaim. A Mozilla-Firefox a legújabb. Lehet, hogy Pixire kell hallgatnom, aki az Avant Browse-t ajánlja ?


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 21)

Efike írta:


> Szia Goyo,
> lamer nem vagyok, 16 éve verem a billentyűket és tapogatom az egeret. Amit leírtál azt ismerem, de nem működik. Ez a kisebbik baj. Minden belépésnél begépelem az user namet és a passwordot.
> A nagyobbik baj, hogy bejelentkezve írok egy cikket az általam vezetett Bibliakritika rovatba, és amikor el akarom küldeni, akkor kidob egy táblát, hogy nem vagyok bejelentkezve. Pótolom a bejelentkezést, de a fél óra munkával begépelt anyag elszáll. Na most mi van ? Ezen a qurwa gépen minden működik, csak a CanadaHun fórumán vannak bajaim. A Mozilla-Firefox a legújabb. Lehet, hogy Pixire kell hallgatnom, aki az Avant Browse-t ajánlja ?


Efike, en nem mondtam, hogy lamer vagy. Mindig igyekszem viszonylag egyszeruen magyarazni, mert nem tudom a vonal masik vegen ulo mennyit tud... En is Firefox-ot hasznalok, nalam megjegyzi. Masoknal is. Ha a fent leirtakkal nem megy, installalj egy ujjat egy masik konyvtarban, vagy hozz letre egy uj profile...ez egyertelmuen cookie kezelesi hiba. A Firefox a cookie-kat es minden mas szemelyes adatot XP-n a Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxxxxxx\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ -ban tarolja.

Az Internet Explorer cookie kezelese jelenleg a legrosszabb (ti. neha megzavarodik), ezen az avant "reteg" sem valtoztat (a 7-es verzio, mar maskepp fogja kezelni...de arra varni kell), akkor inkabb tegy probat az Opera bongeszovel.  http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/o90p2_8212.exe

En szemely szerint felvaltva hasznalok firefox-ot es opera-t, de a Firefoxomban fenn van egy "Nezd meg Internet Explorerrel" extension is, ha valami oldal active-X-et hasznal...mostanaban mar nincs szuksegem ra, mert a bankos oldalak is leszoktak errol...


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

goyo írta:


> Efike, en nem mondtam, hogy lamer vagy. Mindig igyekszem viszonylag egyszeruen magyarazni, mert nem tudom a vonal masik vegen ulo mennyit tud... En is Firefox-ot hasznalok, nalam megjegyzi. Masoknal is. Ha a fent leirtakkal nem megy, installalj egy ujjat egy masik konyvtarban, vagy hozz letre egy uj profile...ez egyertelmuen cookie kezelesi hiba. A Firefox a cookie-kat es minden mas szemelyes adatot XP-n a Documents and Settings\xxxxxxxxxxxx\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ -ban tarolja.
> 
> Az Internet Explorer cookie kezelese jelenleg a legrosszabb (ti. neha megzavarodik), ezen az avant "reteg" sem valtoztat (a 7-es verzio, mar maskepp fogja kezelni...de arra varni kell), akkor inkabb tegy probat az Opera bongeszovel.  http://snapshot.opera.com/windows/o90p2_8212.exe
> 
> En szemely szerint felvaltva hasznalok firefox-ot es opera-t, de a Firefoxomban fenn van egy "Nezd meg Internet Explorerrel" extension is, ha valami oldal active-X-et hasznal...mostanaban mar nincs szuksegem ra, mert a bankos oldalak is leszoktak errol...





> A nagyobbik baj, hogy bejelentkezve írok egy cikket az általam vezetett Bibliakritika rovatba, és amikor el akarom küldeni, akkor kidob egy táblát, hogy nem vagyok bejelentkezve. Pótolom a bejelentkezést, de a fél óra munkával begépelt anyag elszáll.


Ez az igazi baj ! És ez nem cookie probléma !


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 21)

Efike írta:


> Ez az igazi baj ! És ez nem cookie probléma !


De az... 
(A cookie-t minden laplekeres elejen lekeri...ha a server session-je le is jart...ettol fuggetlenul, a cookieval ugy leptet be es kuldi el az irast, hogy eszre se veszed, a "beleptetest".)

Egyebkent, nagyobb terjedelmu irasoknal en mindig nyomok egy ctrl+a ctrl+c -t, barhol is vagyok...hogy problema eseten, legyen masolat...

Meg valami...az opera pl.-ul vissza gombra megjegyzi a form tartalmat!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

Gondolod, hogy le kellene darálni a gépet ? Vagy esetleg megkezelni a Windowst a Melitta húsdarálójával ? 
Na jó, szétnézek a registryben és lehet az is, hogy a CanadaHun-t új linkről indítom.


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 21)

Efike írta:


> Gondolod, hogy le kellene darálni a gépet ? Vagy esetleg megkezelni a Windowst a Melitta húsdarálójával ?
> Na jó, szétnézek a registryben és lehet az is, hogy a CanadaHun-t új linkről indítom.


A registry-nek ehhez nincs koze...A Firefox hal'Isten keves dolgot tarol ott.
Inkabb az idezett mappaban nezz korul...vagy torold ott a meglevo profile-t mindenestul, mappastol...es akkor a firefox kovetkezo inditasnal ujjat keszit...de keszits masolatot, mert minden elveszik...(gondolom a bookmarkjaid fontosak...firefox-eknal ez a bookmark.htm, vagy nagyon hasonlo nevu fileban van egybeomlesztve...)


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

A regisrtyben mindenképpen széjjel kell néznem, mert bajaim vannak az AutoCAD Mechanical 2004-el, normál módban tudok vele rajzolni, de a Mechanical módban kirajzolja a gépészeti elemeket de nem mérethelyesen. Minden beállításom metrikus és meg van őrülve. Lehet, hogy a hebrew system csinálja a bajokat, tegnap az öreg haverom kérte a progit, mert vett egy új számítógépet ( no ezt nem értem, mert legalább negyven működőképes számítógépe van ) és angol systemre tettem fel, ott kiválóan működik. Ettől ideges lettem és ki fogom herélni a registryt. Most feltettem a Pixi által javasolt Avant browsert, és leregisztráltam. Kiváncsi vagyok mit kezd a CanadaHun-os problémámmal.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

Én amit csak lehet kipróbálok. Jelenleg négy böngészőt használok : IE, Mozilla Firefox, Avant Browser, Opera. Jó lenne belölük egy igazit összegyúrni, mert a feladattól függően eltérően viselkednek. 
Pl. a CanadaHun az IE-vel és az AB-vel balról indulva 3/4 széles képernyőt foglal el, a MF-is, de avval a belépéskor a jobb oldalon jelenik meg és a teljes betöltéskor középre ugrik, az Operával kitölti a teljes szélességet.
Mozilla Firefox :
a saját gépről, bal gombbal kimásolt szöveget a hozzászólásokba nem tudom beilleszteni, mert nem kínálja fel ezt a lehetőséget. A feltöltött zenét, játékot nem lehet vele megnyitni, csak letölteni, a többivel a megnyitás és a letöltés is megy. Ha a letöltést a jobb gombbal kezdeményezem, nem kínálja fel a FlashGet-et és egy merőben más ablak jelenik meg, mint az IE-nél és az AB-nál.
Eleinte a MF volt a kedvencem, most az Avant Browser.
Nekem is voltak belépési problémáim, de ezeket egy kis segédprogram okozta, amellyel a felesleges fájlokat töröltem, vele együtt a sütiket is. De amikor ezek törlését kivettem a beállításoknál, ez a probléma is megszünt.
Hát kinek a pap, nekem inkább a papné
Mindezekhez hozzátartozik, hogy nem vagyok túlzottan vájtfülű felhasználó, a registry-vel és hozzá hasonlóakkal egyenlőre nem szeretnék konfliktusba keveredni.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

Jó ötleteket és trükköket lehet találni az XP barátságosabbá tételéhez - többek között a registryvel kapcsolatban is - a Mister XP programocskából, amely letölthető innen: 

http://misterxp.uw.hu/mrxp/index.php?oldal=keret&belso=misterxp

Igy néz ki az asztalon :


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

Helló pixi,üdv!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

őszirózsa írta:


> Helló pixi,üdv!


 
Ugyan nem látlak, de azért üdv Neked is...


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

hogy érted,hogy nem látsz?


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

tudod


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

pippp


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

az meg hogy került oda fel???épp azt írtam volna hogy tudod pixi,erre látom hogy már fenn van a lapon mérgesn el kezdtem törölni és le is szedte volna az egészet de annyira meglepődtem hogy már nemis kontroláltam az ujjam csakkapkodtam hogy törölje mán ki ,DE NEM SIKERÜLT MERT LEÁLLT


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Február 22)

azért


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 22)

őszirózsa írta:


> hogy érted,hogy nem látsz?


 
úgy értem, hogy nincs fényképed..., egyébként a hozzászólásodat 1 napon belül tudod módosítani, ha hibát találsz benne

Majd találkozunk, jóéjt


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 26)

Én szeretnék egy új topicot nyitni, a következő címmel :

*"Új topicot szeretnék nyitni..."*

Lehet, hogy engem jobban zavar, - mivelhogy nem régóta vagyok itt - mint a régebbi tagokat, de lassan annyi azonos témájú rovat lesz, hogy ember legyen a talpán, aki eligazodik köztük.
Ha rajtam múlna, én a moderátorok kezébe adnám a topic nyitás lehetőségét. Náluk lehetne a leendő topic címével és témájával bejelentkezni. Ha jónak látják, akkor a kért címmel ők nyitnak egyet, ha nem, akkor már meglévő, és hasonló témájú rovatba irányítanák a pácienst.
A programban minimális korrekcióra volna szükség, ehhez a kis átalakításhoz.
Ha nem tetszik az ötlet, akkor igyál egy felest, vagy kettőt, én meg nyitok egy új topicot...


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 26)

Nyisson edes fiam, nyisson...:34:


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 26)

Maximálisan egyetértek Pixivel a topicnyitási lehetőség szabályozásáról.
Már-már teljességgel áttekinthetetlen néhány fórum a sok megnyitott, és zömében nagyobb érdeklődésre számot nem tartó topictól.

Megítélésem szerint a fő témákat lehetne, illetve kellene olymódon bővíteni, hogy az abban fellelhető tartalom nagyobb biztonsággal legyen valószínűsíthető első ránézésre is.

Konkrétan arra gondolok, hogy pl. lehetne fő fórumtéma a bemutatkozás, a keresek valakit topic is, mert ha regisztrál egy új tag, és e témákban szeretne megnyilatkozni, elég nehezen találja meg a megfelelő helyet.

A jelenleg több helyen futó azonos tartalmú topicocat mindenképpen egyesíteném. 
(Teljesen értelmetlen, hogy ha valaki egy verset fel kíván tenni, a jelenlegi gyakorlat szerint nyit neki egy új oldalt. Ha lenne egy vers rovat, ami nem veszne el a több száz másik között, oda bárki feltehetné, mindenki megelégedésére.)

Megfontolandónak tartom azt is, hogy a zenéket - a képekhez hasonlóan - csak regisztrált tagok láthassák.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 26)

Rubin írta:


> Megfontolandónak tartom azt is, hogy a zenéket - a képekhez hasonlóan - csak regisztrált tagok láthassák.


Maximálisan egyetértek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 26)

Rubin írta:


> Maximálisan egyetértek Pixivel a topicnyitási lehetőség szabályozásáról.
> Már-már teljességgel áttekinthetetlen néhány fórum a sok megnyitott, és zömében nagyobb érdeklődésre számot nem tartó topictól.
> 
> Megítélésem szerint a fő témákat lehetne, illetve kellene olymódon bővíteni, hogy az abban fellelhető tartalom nagyobb biztonsággal legyen valószínűsíthető első ránézésre is.
> ...


 


Kedves Rubin, itt mindennek megvolt a helye, de foleg az ujjak, ahaelyett hogy korulneznenek es kivalasztanak a megfelelo topicot, rogton nyitnak egyett. Igy szaporodtak el az azonos tartalmu topicok. Napi 2-3 orat hurcibalom a beirasokat de nem gyozom. Majd kitalalunk valamit , de elobb a serverproblemat kell megoldani, hogy az oldal mukodese zavarmentes legyen. Megerteseteket koszonom:..:


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 26)

csocsike írta:


> Megerteseteket koszonom:..:



Csöcsike!

Szerintem inkább mi tartozunk köszönettel mindazért a fáradozásért, amivel megpróbálod az eltévelyedett bejegyzéseket a "helyükre" tenni.
Részemről biztosan nem a felétek irányuló sürgtés volt a megszólalásom oka, inkább "hangosan" gondolkodtam Pixi ötlete nyomán valami olyan megoldáson, amivel ez a sok felesleges munka talán megelőzhető lenne.
Nemrégen jutott eszembe egy szerintem elfogadható megoldás, régebben valahol már találkoztam vele: az új topic indításának a jogát bizonyos számú, a meglévőkbe tett hozzászólás számától tették függővé. Ez időt vesz igénybe , és ezalatt az új tagnak alkalma nyílik megismerkedni a hely szokásaival, "szellemével" , témaköreivel.
Persze mindezek mellékesek, a fórum működőképességének, elérhetőségének biztosítása a legfontosab.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 26)

:656:


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 27)

Rubin írta:


> Nemrégen jutott eszembe egy szerintem elfogadható megoldás, régebben valahol már találkoztam vele: az új topic indításának a jogát bizonyos számú, a meglévőkbe tett hozzászólás számától tették függővé. Ez időt vesz igénybe , és ezalatt az új tagnak alkalma nyílik megismerkedni a hely szokásaival, "szellemével" , témaköreivel.
> Persze mindezek mellékesek, a fórum működőképességének, elérhetőségének biztosítása a legfontosab.



Nos, erre en is gondoltam. Mas forumokon megtettuk...eloszor sokaknak nem tetszett, de kesobb elfogadtak...Egy biztos, azota rendezettebbek a forumok.
Ha mas is jonak latjak, meglepjuk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Tegyuk meg Ja es a reklamhoz vedd fol a kapcsolatot a forum uzemeltetojevel


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

pitti írta:


> Nyisson edes fiam, nyisson...:34:


Csak ne vedd olyan félvállról ezt a topicnyitást ! 
"Nyisson édes fiam, nyisson..."
Minden topic arról zeng, hogy mekkora a leltárhiány a raktárban ! Ha én nyitok egy új topicot : "Ki a felelős az italraktárban folyamatosan tapasztalható és állandóan visszatérő örökös leltárhiányért" címmel, akkor neked annyi. Az arcodon látható mosoly mindent elárul és lemondhatsz a kemény munkával megszerzett beosztásodról.
Ezt meg végképp elfelejtheted : :34:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Ez egy nagyon idoszeru topic es szerintem feltetlenul meg kell nyitni a Pitti gyomraval egyutt.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

goyo írta:


> Nos, erre en is gondoltam. Mas forumokon megtettuk...eloszor sokaknak nem tetszett, de kesobb elfogadtak...Egy biztos, azota rendezettebbek a forumok.
> Ha mas is jonak latjak, meglepjuk


 
Nagyon jo lenne ha meg tudnad oldani, mert mar nekem is jojozik a fejem, mikor kinyitom az oldalt


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Neked nem csak akkor jojozik


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

Igazad van, idonkent toled is..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Mi az hogy csak idonkent? Es hogy hogy en csak akkor latlak:22:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

....na ezt mindjar elmagyarazom atsetaljak a masik szobaba, vagy hijalak fel a skype-n????


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Gyere ha mersz


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 27)

ha gondoljatok, megszervezunk egy randit Nektek


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Elobb folhivtam skypen es siman lehulyezett:33:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

csocsike írta:


> Elobb folhivtam skypen es siman lehulyezett:33:


hívd a messengeren, ha ott is, akkor installáld újra...


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 27)

Pixi írta:


> Csak ne vedd olyan félvállról ezt a topicnyitást !
> "Nyisson édes fiam, nyisson..."
> Minden topic arról zeng, hogy mekkora a leltárhiány a raktárban ! Ha én nyitok egy új topicot : "Ki a felelős az italraktárban folyamatosan tapasztalható és állandóan visszatérő örökös leltárhiányért" címmel, akkor neked annyi. Az arcodon látható mosoly mindent elárul és lemondhatsz a kemény munkával megszerzett beosztásodról.
> Ezt meg végképp elfelejtheted : :34:


Na kerem. A leltar hiany itt attol van hogy kulombozo ketes es megbizhatatlan gyanus elemek (Csocsi, Efi, stb.) rendszeresen lopjak a palinkat! En altalaban csak a tetejet iszom le ami mar megpimposodna ezzel is vedem a tobbi kedves parttag egeszseget!
Ezert nekem kulon megvesztegetesi penz es palinka jar!!!
Asziszed hogy olyan konnyu dolog az en megbizasom?! Pimpos palinkat inni?!:33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Mintha Gobelst hallanam


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 27)

csocsike írta:


> Elobb folhivtam skypen es siman lehulyezett:33:


Igaza volt. :ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Nem voltal partizni, raugrok a hatadra, es bemoszerollak


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

pitti írta:


> Na kerem. A leltar hiany itt attol van hogy kulombozo ketes es megbizhatatlan gyanus elemek (Csocsi, Efi, stb.) rendszeresen lopjak a palinkat! En altalaban csak a tetejet iszom le ami mar megpimposodna ezzel is vedem a tobbi kedves parttag egeszseget!
> Ezert nekem kulon megvesztegetesi penz es palinka jar!!!
> Asziszed hogy olyan konnyu dolog az en megbizasom?! Pimpos palinkat inni?!:33:


Görcsösen kapaszkodik az utolsó szalmaszálba is. Megvesztegetni majd te fogod a foglárt, hogy valami jó kabint kapjál. 
Jó baksisért még a Cini mellé is kerülhetsz.
Az italraktárban meg majd lassan helyreáll a rend. De ha már itt vagyunk, ki az aki kinevezett téged alraktarnok helyettes segédnek, ilyen erkölcsi bizonyítvánnyal ? Majd azt is megmogyorózzuk egy cseppet !
Káposztára kecskét bízni..., mik vannak


----------



## pitti (2006 Február 27)

Pixi írta:


> Görcsösen kapaszkodik az utolsó szalmaszálba is. Megvesztegetni majd te fogod a foglárt, hogy valami jó kabint kapjál.
> Jó baksisért még a Cini mellé is kerülhetsz.
> Az italraktárban meg majd lassan helyreáll a rend. De ha már itt vagyunk, ki az aki kinevezett téged alraktarnok helyettes segédnek ? Majd azt is megmogyorózzuk egy cseppet !
> Káposztára kecskét bízni..., mik vannak


Te csak ne nyomd a propagandat.:8: Majd leontelek benzinnel es radgyujtok.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

Ilyen árak mellett még pazarolnád a benzint. Mi vagy te, benzinkutas ? Nem csak a piát lopja, már a benzint is.
A lopott benzint könnyen öntögeti az ember...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

pitti írta:


> Te csak ne nyomd a propagandat.:8: Majd leontelek benzinnel es radgyujtok.


 

Tenyleg, nincs is tuzlto helyettes seged


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 27)

Mer tuzolto van?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Mit froclizol


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

Pittinek inkább egy jó ügyvédre lenne szüksége - a rábízott árúk gyakori eltulajdonítása és jogtalan felhasználása vétségében. A tűzzel pedig ne játsz, nehogy már miattad egy tűzoltót is fel kelljen venni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Ugyvedet nem tudok neki ajanlani, de az allami iteletvegrehajto intezet bako szakan van egy ket ismerosom. majd beajanlom


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

A bakó az jó lesz, utána már az ügyvédhez sem fog ragaszkodni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Azert jo volna a Pittit reszleteiben kitargyalni:8: Apro reszleteiben:111:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Február 27)

A Pittinek szerintem is vannak apró részletei meg nagy visszaélései
Mindkettőről tudunk


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Meg kene rugni. En inteztem neki havat holnapra, imad lapatolni


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

Szerettem volna logót cserélni. 
A régi a vezérlőpultról és a topikokból eltünt,de a főoldalon megmaradt. Ezek után már nem tudok semilyet feltenni,mert a főoldalon még a régi van,és valószínűleg nem törlödött rendesen.
Kérem a segítséget!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 2)

katamama írta:


> Szerettem volna logót cserélni.
> A régi a vezérlőpultról és a topikokból eltünt,de a főoldalon megmaradt. Ezek után már nem tudok semilyet feltenni,mert a főoldalon még a régi van,és valószínűleg nem törlödött rendesen.
> Kérem a segítséget!


1,/ Gyors linkek
2,/ Vezérlőpult
3,/ Profil módositása 
Utána már tudod :lol:


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

Efike írta:


> 1,/ Gyors linkek
> 2,/ Vezérlőpult
> 3,/ Profil módositása
> Utána már tudod :lol:


 
Drága Efike!

Ezt mind végigcsináltam! DE , eltünt a profilomból a logó,de a főoldalon mégse! És nem is enged feltenni másikat! Puszillak!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

katamama írta:


> Drága Efike!
> 
> Ezt mind végigcsináltam! DE , eltünt a profilomból a logó,de a főoldalon mégse! És nem is enged feltenni másikat! Puszillak!


Kedves Katamama,

Tobb informaciot kerunk 

Ha ide kattintasz megjelenik a logod ?
Ha nem es megprobalod feltolteni, milyen hibauzenetet kapsz ?


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

goyo írta:


> Kedves Katamama,
> 
> Tobb informaciot kerunk
> 
> ...


 
Ha odakattintok nem jelenik meg a logó! De ha bejelentkezek,a főoldalon ott van a régi!
Ezt a hibaüzenetet írja ki: 
Unable to save avatar

Már probáltam a régit is visszatenni,de mindig ezt írja ki! Tehát a mérettel sincs baj!


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Akkor itt már nem lehet mást tenni, minthogy goyo ráugrik pixire és jól megveri, mert megint pixált a pixi a csillagcsavarhuzójával.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Efinek kivetelessen igaza van. A Pixi az oka mindennek . Miatta bomlott fol az oskozossegi tarsadalom, miatta tort ki az elso es masodik vilag haboru , miatta dragul a kenyer, es o talata ki az ly-ont hogy az Efi megoruljon


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

katamama írta:


> Ha odakattintok nem jelenik meg a logó! De ha bejelentkezek,a főoldalon ott van a régi!
> Ezt a hibaüzenetet írja ki:
> Unable to save avatar
> 
> Már probáltam a régit is visszatenni,de mindig ezt írja ki! Tehát a mérettel sincs baj!


Katamama...probald most... 

ui. Ugy tunik Pixi volt...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Tudtam, megolom.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

Mikor?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Szerinted is surgos?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

Már tegnap is késő lett volna.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 2)

Szia goyo!

Mielőtt valamihez is hozzákezdenék és persze elrontanám a dolgot kérdezek!

A mostani e-mailcímemet szeretném megváltoztatni. Jól gondolom, hogy az e-mail &jelszó módosításánál csak az új e-maicímemhez kell beírnom az új címet? Más teendőm nincs? új jelszót nem kell megadnom?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

Ila1 írta:


> Szia goyo!
> 
> Mielőtt valamihez is hozzákezdenék és persze elrontanám a dolgot kérdezek!
> 
> A mostani e-mailcímemet szeretném megváltoztatni. Jól gondolom, hogy az e-mail &jelszó módosításánál csak az új e-maicímemhez kell beírnom az új címet? Más teendőm nincs? új jelszót nem kell megadnom?



Az aktuális jelszót kell megadni a tetején és kétszer az új email címet az alja felé. (Új jelszót nem kell).

Fontos: ha jól rémlik, az új email címre küld egy megerősítő levelet, melyben rá kell klattyolni a megerősítő linkre...


----------



## Betty8 (2006 Augusztus 2)

Nem tudom miért nem tudok zenét letölteni---hisz hetek óta használtam a zene letöltést!
Mindig megjelenik egy üzenet---nincs jogosultságom hozzá!
üdv: Betty8


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

Azért nem tudsz letölteni, mert ez az első hozzászólásod. Eddig csak letöltöttél.


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

goyo írta:


> Katamama...probald most...
> 
> ui. Ugy tunik Pixi volt...


 
A probléma megoldva! Köszi!


Nahát ez a Pixi,hogy mindenbe belekontárkodik!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 2)

Nagyon csini lettél katamama


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 2)

Betty8 írta:


> Nem tudom miért nem tudok zenét letölteni---hisz hetek óta használtam a zene letöltést!
> Mindig megjelenik egy üzenet---nincs jogosultságom hozzá!
> üdv: Betty8


Udv kozottunk Betty... 

*Mostantól csak az állandó tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Állandó tagok azok, akik minimum 20 hozzászólással rendelkeznek és legalább 2 napja regisztráltak.*

Tudom, hogy ez sokaknak nem tetszik, de ez egy fórum, nem egy filecserélő szolgáltatás. Tehát, ha letöltenél, vegyél részt a fórum életében....biztos találsz olyan témát amihez hozzá tudsz szólni, vagy akár újjat is indíthatsz...


----------



## katamama (2006 Augusztus 2)

Csillag írta:


> Nagyon csini lettél katamama


 
Úgye? 
Muszáj kicsit idönként változtatni,mert megunom magam!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 2)

goyo írta:


> Az aktuális jelszót kell megadni a tetején és kétszer az új email címet az alja felé. (Új jelszót nem kell).
> 
> Fontos: ha jól rémlik, az új email címre küld egy megerősítő levelet, melyben rá kell klattyolni a megerősítő linkre...


 
Köszönöm! 
Végrehajtottam a feladatot, azt írta jön az e-mail, most azt várom.
Remélem nem lesz az, ami multkor, mert ha még egy új néven kell bejelentkeznem, akkor már feladom!
Köszi a gyors és precíz segitséget


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 2)

Ila1 írta:


> Köszönöm!
> Végrehajtottam a feladatot, azt írta jön az e-mail, most azt várom.
> Remélem nem lesz az, ami multkor, mert ha még egy új néven kell bejelentkeznem, akkor már feladom!
> Köszi a gyors és precíz segitséget


Ne hidd el egy szavukat sem ! Én beirtam egy nemlétező e-mailt és nem küldtek semmilyen levelet, hogy megerősitsem :evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 2)

Ila1 írta:


> ...akkor már feladom!...


Ne add fel, mert mekhúzom a hajadat...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 2)

Efike írta:


> Ne hidd el egy szavukat sem ! Én beirtam egy nemlétező e-mailt és nem küldtek semmilyen levelet, hogy megerősitsem :evil:


Megállapítom, hogy Ön teljesen jogosan tartózkodik a zárt osztályon, ugyanis nemlétező emil címre vár emilt. 
Fenti panaszával szinesíti a palettát, a sok lökött Napóleon, Csapajev stb. aspiráns között.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Pixi írta:


> Megállapítom, hogy Ön teljesen jogosan tartózkodik a zárt osztályon, ugyanis nemlétező emil címre vár emilt.
> Fenti panaszával szinesíti a palettát, a sok lökött Napóleon, Csapajev stb. aspiráns között.


Tisztelt Főorvos úr,
megkérem, hogy ne állapitson meg semmit, mert kegyed szintén a zárt osztályon tartózkodik, mint ápolt és Önnek már külön szobája is van Pixi felirattal. Ellenben Napóleon urak és Csapajev elvtársak kórteremben vannak. 
Ha netán ezek után is szöget üt az Ön fejébe valami, kérem sürgősen tájékoztasson, mert van egy nehéz pajszerem, amivel ki tudom verni. :evil:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 3)

Pixi írta:


> Ne add fel, mert mekhúzom a hajadat...


 
Még mindig nem tudtam az új e-maileet regisztrálni! Mi tagadás, szegényes a nyelvtudásom. A hajamat már húzhatod is pixi, ugyanis azóta megnőtt, már nem nézek ki fiúnak! Mi tagadás gyünyörű lettem .


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Még mindig nem tudtam az új e-maileet regisztrálni! Mi tagadás, szegényes a nyelvtudásom. A hajamat már húzhatod is pixi, ugyanis azóta megnőtt, már nem nézek ki fiúnak! Mi tagadás gyünyörű lettem .


 

Hiszem ha latom


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Még mindig nem tudtam az új e-maileet regisztrálni! Mi tagadás, szegényes a nyelvtudásom. A hajamat már húzhatod is pixi, ugyanis azóta megnőtt, már nem nézek ki fiúnak! Mi tagadás gyünyörű lettem .



Ha nem kaptad meg az aktivációs emailt kattints ide.
Ha ezek utan sem megy, irj nekem, vagy Csocsinek egy privit az uj emailcimeddel...


----------



## Lilith (2006 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Nekem egy javaslatom lenne, nem tudom itt kivitelezhető-e? Nem olyan régen fedeztem fel a lapot, és nagyon jónak találom. Nagyon érdekesek a fórumok témái és szívesen átböngészném őket, de a jelenlegi formájában nagyon nehézkes és időigényes, mert egy oldalon nagyon kevés hozzászólás jelenik meg. Szerintem ezért is fordult elő többször, hogy már feltöltött dolgot, újra feltölt valaki.
Láttam már olyan lapokat, ahol beállítható ki hány hozzászólást akar látni egy oldalon, volt olyan hely ahol egy témához rengeteg hozzászólás volt és az egy lapon megjelenő hozzászólások számát, akár 500-ra is be lehetett állítani. Nem tudom technikailag ez mennyire kivitelezhető?


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 6)

*kereső*

A zenénél pl. ott a keresés ebben a témában és meg tudod nézni, fennt van- e, amit akarsz: vagy feltölteni, vagy letölteni. A többiben a Moderátor bácsi a FŐNÖK!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Lilith írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem egy javaslatom lenne, nem tudom itt kivitelezhető-e? Nem olyan régen fedeztem fel a lapot, és nagyon jónak találom. Nagyon érdekesek a fórumok témái és szívesen átböngészném őket, de a jelenlegi formájában nagyon nehézkes és időigényes, mert egy oldalon nagyon kevés hozzászólás jelenik meg. Szerintem ezért is fordult elő többször, hogy már feltöltött dolgot, újra feltölt valaki.
> Láttam már olyan lapokat, ahol beállítható ki hány hozzászólást akar látni egy oldalon, volt olyan hely ahol egy témához rengeteg hozzászólás volt és az egy lapon megjelenő hozzászólások számát, akár 500-ra is be lehetett állítani. Nem tudom technikailag ez mennyire kivitelezhető?



Ezt mindenki be tudja allitani maganak. Kattints ide keresd az "Üzenetek megjelenítése laponként" lehetoseget...


----------



## Lilith (2006 Augusztus 6)

goyo írta:


> Ezt mindenki be tudja allitani maganak. Kattints ide keresd az "Üzenetek megjelenítése laponként" lehetoseget...


 

Köszönöm a segítséget. Így már sokkal jobb.  :ugras: \\m/


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Szia Goyo !
Hogyan tudnám ezt a kis HTML kódot a fórum hozzászólásba betenni, hogy működjön is :
_____________________________________________
_<a style="text-decoration: none" href="http://pixi.extra.hu/kep1.jpg" ><img style="border: 0px solid ; height: 130; width:170; float:left" alt="kép neve" title="Kattintásra másik kép" src="http://pixi.extra.hu/kep2.jpg"/>
első kép szövege
másik kép szövege</a>_
_______________________________________________

előre is köszönöm

üdv, pixi


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> Szia Goyo !
> Hogyan tudnám ezt a kis HTML kódot a fórum hozzászólásba betenni, hogy működjön is :
> _____________________________________________
> _*<a style="text-decoration: none" href="*__*http://pixi.extra.hu/kep1.jpg*__*" ><img style="border: 0px solid ; height: 130; width:170; float:left" alt="kép neve" title="Kattintásra másik kép" src="*_<A href="http://pixi.extra.hu/kep2.jpg"/">_*http://pixi.extra.hu/kep2.jpg"/*__*>
> ...



Ebben a forumban biztonsagi megfontolasokbol nem lehet html-t hasznalni. 
Az oldal bal-also reszeben az "Üzenetküldés szabályai" -ban ott van, hogy az adott helyen mire van lehetoseg...node a dolgok tobbseget sima bbcode-al is meg lehet oldani...viszont az altalad beidezet html nem tudna mukodni, *mert hibas*...amugy mit kellene ennek csinalnia ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Igen, amikor bemásoltam akkor belecsúszott egy kis hiba, de a saját honlapomon működik. Ez berak egy képet és ha rá kattintasz, akkor egy másik jelenik meg.
(pixi.extra.hu -> Canadahun -> Zártosztály, 147-es hozzászólás).
De azóta már én is észrevettem, hogy a HTML : ki van kapcsolva.
köszi, üdv pixi


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> Igen, amikor bemásoltam akkor belecsúszott egy kis hiba, de a saját honlapomon működik. Ez berak egy képet és ha rá kattintasz, akkor egy másik jelenik meg.
> (pixi.extra.hu -> Canadahun -> Zártosztály, 147-es hozzászólás).
> De azóta már én is észrevettem, hogy a HTML : ki van kapcsolva.
> köszi, üdv pixi



Ez sajnos akkor sem mukodne ha hibatlan lenne...kepvaltashoz kell egy javascript kod is...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

goyo írta:


> Ez sajnos akkor sem mukodne ha hibatlan lenne...kepvaltashoz kell egy javascript kod is...


Goyo, megnézted az oldalamon ? Ott működik javascript nélkül is, sokkal egyszerűbben...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> Goyo, megnézted az oldalamon ? Ott működik javascript nélkül is, sokkal egyszerűbben...



Pontosan hol ?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

http://pixi.extra.hu -> Canadahun -> Zártosztály, 147-es hozzászólás
_________________________________________
a kód helyesen :
------------------
_<a style="text-decoration: none" href="http://pixi.extra.hu/mikicsi1.jpg" ><img style="border: 0px solid ; height: 130; width:170; float:left" alt="Miki józanul" title="Kattintásra Miki kocsma után" src="http://pixi.extra.hu/mikicsi.jpg"/>&nbsp; Mikigyerek józan állapotban is olyan mint ha köröznék
&nbsp; Ha a képre kattintasz, láthatod kocsma után is...</a>
___________________________________________


_


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> http://pixi.extra.hu -> Canadahun -> Zártosztály, 147-es hozzászólás



Nalam ott borzasztoan semmilyen kep nem jon be...es ha rakattintok a kep helyere, egy uj oldal jon be...

ui.: ha html-t szeretnel beilleszteni, hogy eredetiben jelenjen meg hasznald a




gombot...

ui2.: a canadahun hasznalhato bbcode-okrol itt talalsz tobbet...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 6)

Köszi, nem fárasztalak tovább, nekem ott működik és ha itt nem lehet HTML-t használni, azt megértem. Nincs semmi probléma...
jóéjt, pixi


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 6)

Pixi írta:


> Köszi, nem fárasztalak tovább, nekem ott működik és ha itt nem lehet HTML-t használni, azt megértem. Nincs semmi probléma...
> jóéjt, pixi



Pixi....abszolute nem farasztasz!

En nem kotekedesbol valaszolgatok, hanem kivancsi vagyok, mert ez a szakmam. Kozben megkertem mast is, hogy nezze meg az sg forumat es naluk sem jelenik meg kep...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 6)

A fonok az ajanlja nekunk mindig csereljunk bongeszot, hat rajta.....


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 7)

Pixi írta:


> http://pixi.extra.hu -> Canadahun -> Zártosztály, 147-es hozzászólás
> _________________________________________
> a kód helyesen :
> ------------------
> ...


Pixi, ez tényleg nem müxik. És nagyon sok más sem müxik, kivéve a lopott swf-eket.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Már jó pár napja nem tudok a chattra felmenni.  

Csöcsikének pedig fogtam legyet is... most problémázom rajta, hogy mit csináljak vele??? 

Ha szeretnék chattra felmenni az alábbi kiirás jelenik meg:

A chat haszn t z be kell l ed

Az üres helyeken egy kocka van, de azt én nem tudok a gépemen előállítani!!

Megnéznétek, hogy mi a probléma???

Előre is köszönöm... A legyet még tartogatom...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Gondom, hogy nem engedtek be a fotogalériába:-(


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 7)

Gyerekek, turelem...nem tunik fel, mert nem latvanyos, de az oldal komoly valtozasokon ment keresztul (a szoftver kodjanak 75%-a lecserelodott).
Tudok a hibakrol...szolok mikortol lesz ertelme panaszkodni :8:

:777: :656:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 7)

Bocsánat! 
Goyo, dolgozz csak nyugodtan, nem akartalak zavarni. Örülök, hogy valaki legalább dolgozik, ha már én nem


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 7)

*kereső*

ha a zenei rovatban keresek,nem mindig O.K. pl beírtam a Hello Dollyt (Armstrongtól fenn van) nem adta ki


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 7)

sztzs írta:


> ha a zenei rovatban keresek,nem mindig O.K. pl beírtam a Hello Dollyt (Armstrongtól fenn van) nem adta ki



Nem veletlen, MERT CSATOLT FILENEVEKRE NEM KERES.
Ellenben, ha ide klattyolsz es varsz turelemmel, az osszes csatolas megjelenik...


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 7)

*ez szomorú*

mert így akartam kiszűrni az ismétlést! Megjelent a lista, de az akkora, (hál Istennek )hogy azt sose fogom átböngészni minden szám feltöltésekor. Tudom, hogy hülyét kérdezek,de nem értek hozzá.... nem lehet megoldani valahogy, hogy csatolásra is keressen?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 9)

Orommel jelentem, hogy a fo/hir oldalon is megjavultak friss temak linkjei...


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 10)

goyo írta:


> Nem veletlen, MERT CSATOLT FILENEVEKRE NEM KERES.
> Ellenben, ha ide klattyolsz es varsz turelemmel, az osszes csatolas megjelenik...



Szia GOYO!

Ide klattyoltam, és tényleg megjelent, de ha nem ide klattyolok, akkor hova, hogy máskor is megtaláljam??

Üdv :..:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Juliana írta:


> Szia GOYO!
> 
> Ide klattyoltam, és tényleg megjelent, de ha nem ide klattyolok, akkor hova, hogy máskor is megtaláljam??
> 
> Üdv :..:



Rakattintasz arra a forumra amiben a tema van es a tema melletti gemkapocsra kattintva megkapod a tema osszes csatolasat:

Csatolás megtekintése 19618


----------



## Juliana (2006 Augusztus 12)

goyo írta:


> Rakattintasz arra a forumra amiben a tema van es a tema melletti gemkapocsra kattintva megkapod a tema osszes csatolasat:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 19618


Szia :..:
Köszi, megvan


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Orommel jelentem, hogy ismet megy a "regi" chat, ezert az ideiglenes lekerul a forumfooldalrol.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 12)

goyo! telepítettem az operát! és tényleg sokkal jobb, mint az explorer! köszönöm!:656: :656:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

goyo írta:


> Orommel jelentem, hogy ismet megy a "regi" chat, ezert az ideiglenes lekerul a forumfooldalrol.


Pedig ez az ideiglenes is tök buli volt, nekem tetszett.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Csillag írta:


> Pedig ez az ideiglenes is tök buli volt, nekem tetszett.



Az volt...csak nagyon szerverterhelo...es elvonja a figyelmet a forumrol


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

goyo írta:


> Az volt...csak nagyon szerverterhelo...es elvonja a figyelmet a forumrol


Hát a műszaki részéhez én nem értek, csak leírtam, amit gondoltam.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 12)

Csillag írta:


> Hát a műszaki részéhez én nem értek, csak leírtam, amit gondoltam.



En meg irtam, hogy igazad van


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 12)

goyo írta:


> En meg irtam, hogy igazad van


Végre már valahol igazam is van.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 13)

Látom nagy buherálás volt, mert órákig nem működött a fórum :twisted:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

Efike írta:


> Látom nagy buherálás volt, mert órákig nem működött a fórum :twisted:



Igen, dolgozom rajta. Ma meg lehet, hogy lesz leallas...holnap mar remelem, hogy nem


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Orommel jelentem, hogy ismet megy a "regi" chat, ezert az ideiglenes lekerul a forumfooldalrol.


 
Köszönjük kedves goyo!!

Puszika érte!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

Efike írta:


> Látom nagy buherálás volt, mert órákig nem működött a fórum :twisted:


Ez most tuti, hogy nem a Pixi volt, mert ő még ilyenkor alszik.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

Csillag írta:


> Ez most tuti, hogy nem a Pixi volt, mert ő még ilyenkor alszik.


szia Csillagom! viszont lehet, hogy beállította az időzítést a csavarhúzójában, és lefeküdt aludni!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> szia Csillagom! viszont lehet, hogy beállította az időzítést a csavarhúzójában, és lefeküdt aludni!


Szia Miki! Az meg lehet, kitelik tőle, hogy le ne maradjon valamiről.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> goyo! telepítettem az operát! és tényleg sokkal jobb, mint az explorer! köszönöm!:656: :656:


Mit kell letölteni,mert ez az exp...az agyamra megy.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 13)

andika írta:


> Mit kell letölteni,mert ez az exp...az agyamra megy.


Bemész az Állami Operaházba, letöltöd a Hat tyúk tavából a csobogást, beleöntöd a processzorodba, ha füstöl akkor kész.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 13)

Efike írta:


> Bemész az Állami Operaházba, letöltöd a Hat tyúk tavából a csobogást, beleöntöd a processzorodba, ha füstöl akkor kész.


 

shevuá tov!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

andika írta:


> Mit kell letölteni,mert ez az exp...az agyamra megy.



goglesba beírod opera azt kb a harmadik találat az opera browser.
Azt letőőtöd installálod magyar nyelven oszt hajrá.
Én is most bugáztam fő a gépemre elég fájintos program.
Még csak egyszer fagyott ki 10 perc alatt.
De azér bizok benne müködni fog.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 13)

Szerencséd, hogy öreganyádnak szólitottál, különben szörnyű halálnak halálával haltál volna meg. Shevuá tov.
Na most: http://www.opera.com/download/ utána már tudod


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

Goyo azért van egy kérdésem!

Ez az opera nem kezel le egy két mozgóképet.
A winfos ekszplórer meg igen.
Ez mitü van?
Így jártam a fájörfokszal is.


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

Sztyopa írta:


> Goyo azért van egy kérdésem!
> 
> Ez az opera nem kezel le egy két mozgóképet.
> A winfos ekszplórer meg igen.
> ...



En speciel Firefox-ot hasznalok 

Tudsz mutatni peldat?...nalam egyikkel sem volt ilyen gond...


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo evtárs! nemelehetnee visszakapni a régi idóta zöld smil-ot, mert azt nagyon szerettem!!!! olyan igazi mikigyerekes jajdehülye vagyok képet vágott!!! ez meg egy kaka


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Igen, dolgozom rajta. Ma meg lehet, hogy lesz leallas...holnap mar remelem, hogy nem


 
Bocsánat, Pixi! Biztosan sokat csuklottál, mert azt gondoltam, hogy a te kezed van a leállásban, és még szegény drága nagymamádat is elemlegettem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> goyo evtárs! nemelehetnee visszakapni a régi idóta zöld smil-ot, mert azt nagyon szerettem!!!! olyan igazi mikigyerekes jajdehülye vagyok képet vágott!!! ez meg egy kaka


 

Nesze


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Bocsánat, Pixi! Biztosan sokat csuklottál, mert azt gondoltam, hogy a te kezed van a leállásban, és még szegény drága nagymamádat is elemlegettem.


Jobb, ha tisztázzuk, hogy goyo áldásos működése folytán nagyon lelassult a rendszer, de amikor a Pixi azt a görbe, rozsdás, szabványon kívüli csillagcsavarnyúzóját beledugta, akkor szikrázott és leállt.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

Efike írta:


> Jobb, ha tisztázzuk, hogy goyo áldásos működése folytán nagyon lelassult a rendszer, de amikor a Pixi azt a görbe, rozsdás, szabványon kívüli csillagcsavarnyúzóját beledugta, akkor szikrázott és leállt.


 
Aha. Az nem lehet, hogy véletlenül összefutottatok és csak a te szemed hányt szikrákat?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 13)

Az övé a vascsőtől :twisted:


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> goyo evtárs! nemelehetnee visszakapni a régi idóta zöld smil-ot, mert azt nagyon szerettem!!!! olyan igazi mikigyerekes jajdehülye vagyok képet vágott!!! ez meg egy kaka



Megerett az ido nemi smilie cserere...csatoljatok ide es felkerulnek.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

Ha telepítem az Operát, mellette fönn maradhat az Explorer vagy el kell távolítani?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Ha telepítem az Operát, mellette fönn maradhat az Explorer vagy el kell távolítani?



Az eplorert nem lehet eltavolitani...szoval maradhat 

Nem tudom mi ez az Opera mania...en elsosorban Firefox-ot ajanlottam, masodsorban Opera-t. Mikigyerek befolyasa...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Megerett az ido nemi smilie cserere...csatoljatok ide es felkerulnek.


 
3D-s is jó? És mozgós?


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> 3D-s is jó? És mozgós?



Jo, csak ezek nagyon nagyok...meretben jo lenne az eddigiekhez hasonlokat valasztani...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Bocsánat, Pixi! Biztosan sokat csuklottál, mert azt gondoltam, hogy a te kezed van a leállásban, és még szegény drága nagymamádat is elemlegettem.


Ez így van, de hiába rontok el valamit, a Goyo a nyomomban van és javít. Nem lehet ezt sokáig idegekkel birni...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

Pixi írta:


> Ez így van, de hiába rontok el valamit, a Goyo a nyomomban van és javít. Nem lehet ezt sokáig idegekkel birni...



Dehogynem...majd a pesti talalkozon meghalalom


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 13)

óvónéni írta:


> Ha telepítem az Operát, mellette fönn maradhat az Explorer vagy el kell távolítani?


ha az öledbe ültetsz, akkor ezt is megsúgom...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

Na, ezek kicsik.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

Pixi írta:


> ha az öledbe ültetsz, akkor ezt is megsúgom...


 
Csusszanj csak le, elkéstél.


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 13)

http://www.yelims.com/English/

Itt lehet válogatni !


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 13)

És itt is:
http://www.lenotre.hu/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=3


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Az eplorert nem lehet eltavolitani...szoval maradhat
> 
> Nem tudom mi ez az Opera mania...en elsosorban Firefox-ot ajanlottam, masodsorban Opera-t. Mikigyerek befolyasa...


ne csúsztass!!! azt kérdeztem tőled, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb, mire te azt mondtad, hogy az opera!  azért örülök, hogy befolyásoló tényező vagyok! (és kérem vissza a zöld smile-ot)


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne csúsztass!!! azt kérdeztem tőled, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb, mire te azt mondtad, hogy az opera!  azért örülök, hogy befolyásoló tényező vagyok! (és kérem vissza a zöld smile-ot)



Igen az Opera a leggyorsabb. A leggyorsabb a legjobb ? 
Azt is mondtam, hogy aki idaig explorert hasznalt, annak Firefox-ot ajanlok...

Ezek utan Te fogod bejelnteni a Canadahunon a rossz hireket


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Igen az Opera a leggyorsabb. A leggyorsabb a legjobb ?
> Azt is mondtam, hogy aki idaig explorert hasznalt, annak Firefox-ot ajanlok...
> 
> Ezek utan Te fogod bejelnteni a Canadahunon a rossz hireket



nem tudom, hogy a *legjobb* szó mit keres itt! én csak azt kérdeztem, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb és pont!
egyébként már használtam a tűzrókát és nem tetszett a grafikája! az operában az a jó, hogy felül írja ki a nyitott lapokat, és így alul nem csuk össze mindent, hogy elférjen. persze én csak egy begyöpösödött felhasználó vagyok, és nem használom ki a böngésző által nyúltott lehetőségeket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

A leggyorsabb a beka. Csak gyere kozelebb


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> nem tudom, hogy a *legjobb* szó mit keres itt! én csak azt kérdeztem, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb és pont!



Whatever...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Whatever...


 


Megverjem fonok, megverjem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> ne csúsztass!!! azt kérdeztem tőled, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb, mire te azt mondtad, hogy az opera!  azért örülök, hogy befolyásoló tényező vagyok! (és kérem vissza a zöld smile-ot)


Adjon már valaki egy nagy zöldet a Mkinek, mert zavarja a dálutáni csendes őrjöngést.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Whatever...


Honorific...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> nem tudom, hogy a *legjobb* szó mit keres itt! én csak azt kérdeztem, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb és pont!
> egyébként már használtam a tűzrókát és nem tetszett a grafikája! az operában az a jó, hogy felül írja ki a nyitott lapokat, és így alul nem csuk össze mindent, hogy elférjen. persze én csak egy begyöpösödött felhasználó vagyok, és nem használom ki a böngésző által nyúltott lehetőségeket.



Ezek a tab-ek. Firefoxnal kattints jobb kattal a bongeszo tetejen egy ures helyen, valaszd ki a customize/testraszabast (vagy hasonlot ha magyar nyelvu) es huzd fel azokat a gombokat amikre szuksged van, oda ahova szeretned. Uj tab-et firefoxnal a ctrl-t lenyomasaval kapsz.

Csatolás megtekintése 19837


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 13)

goyo írta:


> Ezek a tab-ek. Firefoxnal kattints jobb kattal a bongeszo tetejen egy ures helyen, valaszd ki a customize/testraszabast (vagy hasonlot ha magyar nyelvu) es huzd fel azokat a gombokat amikre szuksged van, oda ahova szeretned. Uj tab-et firefoxnal a ctrl-t lenyomasaval kapsz.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 19837



köszönöm megnézem! obliging


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 13)

mikigyerek írta:


> nem tudom, hogy a *legjobb* szó mit keres itt! én csak azt kérdeztem, hogy melyik a leggyorsabb és pont!
> egyébként már használtam a tűzrókát és nem tetszett a grafikája! az operában az a jó, hogy felül írja ki a nyitott lapokat, és így alul nem csuk össze mindent, hogy elférjen. persze én csak egy begyöpösödött felhasználó vagyok, és nem használom ki a böngésző által nyúltott lehetőségeket.


 
Nem rosz ez a opera, de belekotnyeleskedett a torrentjeimbe.
Úgyhogy paraszt üti f8-at(uninstall)


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 13)

Sztyopa írta:


> Nem rosz ez a opera, de belekotnyeleskedett a torrentjeimbe.
> Úgyhogy paraszt üti f8-at(uninstall)


Ezt szeretem benned


----------



## Amigo (2006 Augusztus 14)

Ila1 írta:


> Ezt szeretem benned


Mast nem?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 14)

Amigo írta:


> Mast nem?


 
Amigo! Mivel Sztyopának kizárólag csak a hozzászólásait ismerem, és annak a stílusát, ezért csak ebben a témában nyilatkozhatok.


----------



## nobadi (2006 Augusztus 14)

Hello!

Remélem tudsz segíteni! A forumban a csatolt file-ok nem nyílnak meg, ha ráklikkelek, és letölteni sem tudom azokat. Üzenetként azt kapom, hogy nem vagyok jogosult. Miért van ez? Segítséged köszönöm!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

nobadi írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Remélem tudsz segíteni! A forumban a csatolt file-ok nem nyílnak meg, ha ráklikkelek, és letölteni sem tudom azokat. Üzenetként azt kapom, hogy nem vagyok jogosult. Miért van ez? Segítséged köszönöm!



A csatolasokat "Allando tag"-kent tudod letolteni.

Allando tag az, aki minimum 2 napja regisztralt es minimum 20 hozzaszolasa van.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

KÖszÖnÖm ügyikÉm!


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 14)

andika írta:


> KÖszÖnÖm ügyikÉm!



Bármikor drágám...


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 14)

:0: :..: \\m/ \\m/ :656:


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Augusztus 27)

Hahó!Sajnos a galériában nem látok képeket és feltölteni sem tudok semmit.
Légyszi magyarázd meg nekem.Köszönöm.ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok! Szép napot kívánok!

Nekem meg az a gondom, hogy minden alkalommal be kell lépnem!
Pedig már jelszámot is cseréltünk! Meg be is pipálom, hogy emlékezzen a becenevemre, de nem akar!! 

Mér nem?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Az internet explorer bongeszod hibas. Toltsd le a Mozzila Fire Foxot es elmulik a gond.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Az internet explorer bongeszod hibas. Toltsd le a Mozzila Fire Foxot es elmulik a gond.


 
Köszönöm Csöcsike, megpróbálom!

Ez még béka korodból maradt nálam!!


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok!
Azt szeretnem megkerdezni,hogy a Vezerlopultnal,az alairas szerkesztese alatt van a "Signature Picture " Az ugyanaz mint a logo,az uzeneteknel,vagy ez a kep hol jelenik meg?Koszi.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

túrórudi_27 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Azt szeretnem megkerdezni,hogy a Vezerlopultnal,az alairas szerkesztese alatt van a "Signature Picture " Az ugyanaz mint a logo,az uzeneteknel,vagy ez a kep hol jelenik meg?Koszi.


A Signature Picture-vel egyéni képet tölthetsz fel, ami csak akkor látszik, ha valaki meg akarja (és tudja) nézni az engedélyezett személyi adataidat. Ugyanez van a Profilkép módositása alatt is. Nem tudom miért, de inkább kétszer, mint egyszer sem


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> A Signature Picture-vel egyéni képet tölthetsz fel, ami csak akkor látszik, ha valaki meg akarja (és tudja) nézni az engedélyezett személyi adataidat. Ugyanez van a Profilkép módositása alatt is. Nem tudom miért, de inkább kétszer, mint egyszer sem


 

Koszi szepen Efike,megertettem ,A Profilkep modositast nem is lattam eddig,milyen vak vagyooook


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

túrórudi_27 írta:


> Koszi szepen Efike,megertettem ,A Profilkep modositast nem is lattam eddig,milyen vak vagyooook


Lehet, hogy homályos a képernyő. Pucold meg ecetes baltával.


----------



## túrórudi_27 (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Lehet, hogy homályos a képernyő. Pucold meg ecetes baltával.


 
megtennem,de sajna pont elfogyott az ecet,meg baltam sincs
viz az van,inkabb megyek es kimosom a csipat a szemembol


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

Én meg azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a fotogalériába én miért nem tudok benézni? Vagy csak én nem kaptam hozzá kulcsot?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillag írta:


> Én meg azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a fotogalériába én miért nem tudok benézni? Vagy csak én nem kaptam hozzá kulcsot?


Aki kiváncsi, hamar megörexik  Egyébként nekem is egy fehér vetitővászon jelenik meg, de még a Hiradó zenéje sem szól.
Szerintem goyo ellopta a fotókat és otthon jáccik velük.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Aki kiváncsi, hamar megörexik  Egyébként nekem is egy fehér vetitővászon jelenik meg, de még a Hiradó zenéje sem szól.
> Szerintem goyo ellopta a fotókat és otthon jáccik velük.




Ki van kapcsolva 2 het mulva lesz, mert uj verziot teszunk fel.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

Efike írta:


> Aki kiváncsi, hamar megörexik  Egyébként nekem is egy fehér vetitővászon jelenik meg, de még a Hiradó zenéje sem szól.
> Szerintem goyo ellopta a fotókat és otthon jáccik velük.


Akkor jó, megnyugodtam azt hittem, hogy szólnom kell még hozzá egy párszázat.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Ki van kapcsolva 2 het mulva lesz, mert uj verziot teszunk fel.


Ne kapcsolgass, mert a kezedre ütök egy vasúti gerendával :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillag írta:


> Akkor jó, megnyugodtam azt hittem, hogy szólnom kell még hozzá egy párszázat.




Elintezhetem


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Elintezhetem


Ne gonoszkodj már velem, mikor olyan kis visszahúzódó vagyok.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillag írta:


> Ne gonoszkodj már velem, mikor olyan kis visszahúzódó vagyok.




Nem gonoszkodok csak az Efi kenyszerit mert o gonosz. O az oka mindennek, na meg a biciklista.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

csocsike írta:


> Nem gonoszkodok csak az Efi kenyszerit mert o gonosz. O az oka mindennek, na meg a biciklista.


Jó az rendben van, hogy Efi gonosz, de neked ettől még nem kell annak lenni. Na még egy kérdés, ki az a biciklista? Itt elakadtam.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 27)

Csillag írta:


> Jó az rendben van, hogy Efi gonosz, de neked ettől még nem kell annak lenni. Na még egy kérdés, ki az a biciklista? Itt elakadtam.



olyan mint a rollerista, csak kicsit idősebb!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

mikigyerek írta:


> olyan mint a rollerista, csak kicsit idősebb!


Mindig tudtam, hogy itt sokat lehet tanulni


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Nálatok is lassú lett a gép? A hozzászólások elküldése kb. fél perc. Pedig a _Gyors válaszba_ szoktam...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

Most már felgyorsult, de előtte még a topicokat sem tudtam megnyitni.


----------



## zsombike (2006 Augusztus 27)

sziasztok folyamat kiir valamit es nemtudok semmit se megnezni meg letolteni.. mit csinaljak??


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

Köszi Csillag, csak már aszittem, hogy benyaltam valamit...


----------



## allegro (2006 Augusztus 27)

zsombike írta:


> sziasztok folyamat kiir valamit es nemtudok semmit se megnezni meg letolteni.. mit csinaljak??


Beszélgess velünk egy darabig


----------



## Csillag (2006 Augusztus 27)

allegro írta:


> Köszi Csillag, csak már aszittem, hogy benyaltam valamit...


Nyugodj meg, szerintem nagyon sokan voltunk fenn a fórumon és lelassulhatott az egész. Bár lehet, hogy semmi köze nincs hozzá, de majd a fiúk úgyis megmondják.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 27)

zsombike írta:


> sziasztok folyamat kiir valamit es nemtudok semmit se megnezni meg letolteni.. mit csinaljak??



tegyél fel még 19 ilyen kérdést, olvasd el a fórum szabályzatot, és várj két napot. utána menni fog.


----------



## oma (2006 Augusztus 27)

Jeee, a "kisgyerek" milyen pontosan kiszamolta!!  Meg mindig ektelenul....


----------



## platon (2006 Augusztus 27)

Én Goyotól kaptam segítséget. Azóta minden problémám megoldódott. Gyorsult is a gépem. Köszi Goyonak és azoknak a közreműködöknek, akik segítettek.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 27)

oma írta:


> Jeee, a "kisgyerek" milyen pontosan kiszamolta!!  Meg mindig ektelenul....


Annak a "kisgyerekenek" van neve!!!!!


----------



## oma (2006 Augusztus 27)

Van neve, tenyleg...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 28)

platon írta:


> Én Goyotól kaptam segítséget. Azóta minden problémám megoldódott. Gyorsult is a gépem. Köszi Goyonak és azoknak a közreműködöknek, akik segítettek.


 
HAla tenyleg Goyonak mert innen sehogy se tudtuk volna megoldani a problemadat, hiaba szerettuk volna. Csocsike mar a wudooovarazsloval is kapcsolatba lepett hogy segitsen,de nem vallalta.


----------



## bud (2006 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok!

Szeretnék képeket nézegetni de nem megy, az üzenet a következő:
*bud*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Belépek és rákattitnok a képre, mit csinálhatok rosszul?

bUd


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 31)

bud írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék képeket nézegetni de nem megy, az üzenet a következő:
> *bud*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> ...



semmit. ahoz is kell 20 hozzászólás és két nap. utána menni fog.***


----------



## bud (2006 Augusztus 31)

Pfff köszi
Hát most ezért nem fogom fölöslegesen írogatni a fórumot, majd idővel összejön. A két nap meg bőven megvan...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Azert az eleg szomoru, hogy a velunk valo beszelgetest tok foloslegesnek tartod, de a kepeinkre kivancsi vagy. Na mindegy.  Remeljuk , elobb utobb csak osszejon a husz hozzaszolas es nyugodtan turkalhatsz a munkankban


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 31)

bud írta:


> Pfff köszi
> Hát most ezért nem fogom fölöslegesen írogatni a fórumot, majd idővel összejön. A két nap meg bőven megvan...


De bud! Most komolyan: 2005 október óta nem szóltál hozzá egyik témához sem? Egyik sem tetszett?


----------



## bud (2006 Augusztus 31)

Sajnálom ha félreérthető voltam és ezzel megbántottam valakit.
Teljesen nem így értettem a dolgot. Arra gondoltam nem fogok hülyeségeket beirogatni, hogy már most meg tudjam nézni a képeket, hanem ha lesz téma ami érdekel és hozzá is tudok szólni akkor meg is teszem. Mivel nem tudom egész nap a fórumot böngészni ezért jó eséllyel ez napokig fog tartani.

Ha pedig a veletek vaó beszélgetés fölösleges lenne, szerinted mi a fenét keresnék itt?

Csocsike már meg akartam kérdezni az idézeted honnan van?

És tényleg tavaj év végén regeltem de komolyabban most kezdtem el olvasni a topicokat, akkor csak beköszöntem és konstatáltam lám a magyarok tudnak összetartani is ha akarnak.


----------



## andika (2006 Augusztus 31)

Jól van Bud, igy már érthető4

ha kicsit sürübben tudsz jönni hamar összejön majd meglátod.Jó fej emberkék vannak errefelé!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

andika írta:


> Jól van Bud, igy már érthető4
> 
> ha kicsit sürübben tudsz jönni hamar összejön majd meglátod.Jó fej emberkék vannak errefelé!


De nem mindenki olyan csini mint az Andika!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 31)

bud írta:


> ...Sajnálom ha félreérthető voltam és ezzel megbántottam valakit.
> Teljesen nem így értettem a dolgot. Arra gondoltam nem fogok hülyeségeket beirogatni, hogy már most meg tudjam nézni a képeket, hanem ha lesz téma ami érdekel és hozzá is tudok szólni akkor meg is teszem. Mivel nem tudom egész nap a fórumot böngészni ezért jó eséllyel ez napokig fog tartani.
> 
> Ha pedig a veletek vaó beszélgetés fölösleges lenne, szerinted mi a fenét keresnék itt?...


Szia Bud ! 

Ha megkésve is, de üdvözöllek. A beírásodat én is úgy értettem, ahogyan te, nagyon helyes a hozzáállásod, miszerint nem felesleges beírásokkal akarod a szükséges hozzászólásszámot elérni - mint teszik ezt sokan.
Az, hogy a Csöcsi félreértette, azt nézd el neki, mert alaposan benne van a korban, a szeme az utóbbi időben sokat romlott, az emlékezete sem a régi, de régen sem volt kiemelkedő.
Na meg a másik, nem hoztál neki egy kis pálinkát, pedig avval nagyon le lehet venni az öreget mind a két lábáról.
Ha nincs pálinka, akkor kötexik.
Ha van akkor is, csak akkor másképpen...

üdv, pixi


----------



## tothek (2006 Augusztus 31)

de furcsa hol fenn vagyok, hol lent, s közben be sem enged. Valami fejlesztés van vagy csak sokan vagyunk rajta?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 31)

Dolgozunk rajta, elnezest.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Augusztus 31)

tothek írta:


> de furcsa hol fenn vagyok, hol lent, s közben be sem enged. Valami fejlesztés van vagy csak sokan vagyunk rajta?


húúúú! erre tudnék mit írni, de nem merek!!!!***


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

:fuck: Én se mondok semmit. Ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem!:4:


----------



## bud (2006 Augusztus 31)

Akkor el sem merem mondani, hogy most kaptam mézes pálinkát. A szilvába valamikor még az érés alatt akácmézet raknak és rettentő finom szesz lesz belőle. 
Bocs az OFFért


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 31)

mikigyerek írta:


> húúúú! erre tudnék mit írni, de nem merek!!!!***



Jobban is teszed... ***


----------



## Tercsi (2006 Augusztus 31)

bud írta:


> Akkor el sem merem mondani, hogy most kaptam mézes pálinkát. A szilvába valamikor még az érés alatt akácmézet raknak és rettentő finom szesz lesz belőle.
> Bocs az OFFért


Szia bud!





Remélem nem bántottalak meg az előző hozzászólásomban? Mert ne azért tettem, csak furcsáltam, hogy nem voltál kiváncsi az itteniekre. 
Ezer bocs.




A mézes pálinka nagyon finom...már kóstoltam én is, de nem tudtam, hogy így készítik.



8)


----------



## Pixi (2006 Augusztus 31)

csocsike írta:


> Dolgozunk rajta, elnezest.


Azt, hogy a Csöcsi dolgozik, azt leírva még soha se láttam és ráadásul még elnézést is kér. 
Uram, ön új életet kezdett ? A háziorvosommal azonnal megvizsgáltatom!

pixi, az aggódó


----------



## Floszi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Üdv
Ha sokáig töltődik az áru,egy időután kiléptet.Miért?
köszi


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Szeptember 2)

Kinszi írta:


> Én se mondok semmit. Ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem!:4:


Bocsi, töröltem az ikont, és bocs, nem tudok angolul, de azthiszem a sértést eleve kizártam amit a mondatban írtam! Én a hallgatásra tettem oda viccből! Azt hiszem ez a nyilvánosság felér a személyes bocsánatkéréssel, bár, ez egy hozzászólás, és nem is szólítottam meg Senkit személy szerint! (úgy érzem)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 2)

Floszi írta:


> Üdv
> Ha sokáig töltődik az áru,egy időután kiléptet.Miért?
> köszi


 


Vagy a meret, vagy a formatum , nem megengedett:4:


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Sajnos a galériában semmit sem látok,lehet hogy beteg a gépem?Kösz a segíteni tudtok.ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## Diogenes-44 (2006 Szeptember 3)

Miféle oldal ugrik be, ha a "fórum"-ra kattintok. Valami fekete és egy félholdas zászló van rajta?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Diogenes-44 írta:


> Miféle oldal ugrik be, ha a "fórum"-ra kattintok. Valami fekete és egy félholdas zászló van rajta?


Meg vagyunk hackelve  http://www.netkorsan.com/h.html


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Meg vagyunk hackelve  http://www.netkorsan.com/h.html



Megvoltunk, de semmi komoly 

A chatnek van egy security hibaja, ezert lezartam.
Valamint a html uzenetek egyenlore le vannak tiltva forumokban...


----------



## katamama (2006 Szeptember 3)

Hála Istennek,mert már megijedtem,hogy nálam van valami híba!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Megvoltunk, de semmi komoly
> 
> A chatnek van egy security hibaja, ezert lezartam.
> Valamint a html uzenetek egyenlore le vannak tiltva forumokban...


Szerencséd, hogy öreganyádnak szólítottál, különben szörnyű halálnak halálával haltál volna meg. :evil:
A honlapomat hozzáférhetővé tetted ? Mert nem válaszoltál a levelemre.


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Szeptember 3)

*Erőltetett dolog*

Miért kell legalább 20 x irni a forumba, hogy lehessen letölteni?
Igy kicsit erőltetetttnek tünik


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Szerencséd, hogy öreganyádnak szólítottál, különben szörnyű halálnak halálával haltál volna meg. :evil:
> A honlapomat hozzáférhetővé tetted ? Mert nem válaszoltál a levelemre.



A hulye filemenager scripteddel szenvedtem, de ezen a szerveren nem fut normalisan. 
A nap vegere kapsz ftp elerest...


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Attila.. írta:


> Miért kell legalább 20 x irni a forumba, hogy lehessen letölteni?


Csak. De ne próbáld meg 20 x leírni a kérdésedet, mert a moderátor rokonságban áll a Radírpókkal és már itt sem vagy.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> A hulye filemenager scripteddel szenvedtem, de ezen a szerveren nem fut normalisan.
> A nap vegere kapsz ftp elerest...


Látom megijedtél  Kösz.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Attila.. írta:


> Miért kell legalább 20 x irni a forumba, hogy lehessen letölteni?
> Igy kicsit erőltetetttnek tünik


 
Akkor ne is tord magad.


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Szeptember 3)

*Kedves OP*

Szia
Azért én töröm magam


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

katamama írta:


> Hála Istennek,mert már megijedtem,hogy nálam van valami híba!


hát még én hogy megijedtem! nem részletezem, tudják többen...hiába, aki nem ért hozzá, az én vagyok!


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Látom megijedtél  Kösz.



Marmint mitol/kitol ? Toled nem kell tartanom, a torokokkel meg nekem speciel nincs gondom. Tevekenyek, de tag vagyok a forumukban


----------



## katamama (2006 Szeptember 3)

sztzs írta:


> hát még én hogy megijedtem! nem részletezem, tudják többen...hiába, aki nem ért hozzá, az én vagyok!


 
Én se értek annyira hozzá,de már mindenféle vírusírtót stb.lefutattam,úgy megijedtem! Arról nem is beszélve,hogy nem értettem az Angol szőveget,és mindenféle Securitikről írkált!Szóval rendesen beijedtem!:!:


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

katamama írta:


> Én se értek annyira hozzá,de már mindenféle vírusírtót stb.lefutattam,úgy megijedtem! Arról nem is beszélve,hogy nem értettem az Angol szőveget,és mindenféle Securitikről írkált!Szóval rendesen beijedtem!:!:


én épp a próblémád van, a fórumont olvastam, fekete odal, félholdas zászló....pár perc múlva nekem is lett na, utána jöttek az angol szövegek...úgyahogy kohámoztam vaamit, na attól aztán beijedtem rendesen...vírusirtás, de ez ugye időt vesz igénybe...ezért gyorsan mindenkit megkérdeztem akit tudtam, milehet ez...addig is előzményt törültem, majdnem visszadátumoztam a gépet, a következő momentum az újratelepítés, amire megjött a válasz, nyugi....ilyenkor olyan igazi "szőke nőnek" érzem magam:12:


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Marmint mitol/kitol ? Toled nem kell tartanom, a torokokkel meg nekem speciel nincs gondom. Tevekenyek, de tag vagyok a forumukban


Gondolom, tőlem kell tartanod, mert hirtelen felindulásból kihívlak párbajra és keresztezlek Csöcsivel :evil:
Amúgy le van lassulva az oldal. Olyan 30 %-nál berántja a féket, elvánszorog 34-35 %-ig, egy kicsit vár és vált. Amikor erre a bejegyzésedre akartam válaszolni, kivágott és elémtolt egy Page not found nevezetű figyelmeztetést, ami valami olyasmit jelent, hogy az oldal nem létezik. Megijedtem, és ijedtemben újra beléptem a CH-ra. Most írok, de nem biztos, hogy el tudom küldeni. Ha ezt megkapod, akkor sikerült.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Gondolom, tőlem kell tartanod, mert hirtelen felindulásból kihívlak párbajra és keresztezlek Csöcsivel :evil:
> Amúgy le van lassulva az oldal. Olyan 30 %-nál berántja a féket, elvánszorog 34-35 %-ig, egy kicsit vár és vált. Amikor erre a bejegyzésedre akartam válaszolni, kivágott és elémtolt egy Page not found nevezetű figyelmeztetést, ami valami olyasmit jelent, hogy az oldal nem létezik. Megijedtem, és ijedtemben újra beléptem a CH-ra. Most írok, de nem biztos, hogy el tudom küldeni. Ha ezt megkapod, akkor sikerült.





Ezt en inteztem neked , mert beka szep.


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

Csöcsike légyszi töröld az Utazás *üres* első hozzászólást, mert elcsesszentettem! Köszönöm!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt en inteztem neked , mert beka szep.


Eza békaaaa:4:


----------



## szamoca (2006 Szeptember 3)

"a lap megtekintesehez nincs jogosultsagod ,ennek a kovetkezo okai lehetnek:1 esetleg mas uzenetet akarod modositani,vagy az adminisztratori lehetosegeket hasznalni..2ha epp uzenetet probalsz kuldeni,elkepzelheto,hogy ezt az adminisztrator nem engedelyezte...esa vegen KILEPES vagy FOOLDAL lehetosegem van-szerencsere mas otletet nem ad " ezt az uzenetet kapom mostanaban barmit is szeretnek megnezni vagy csinalni a forumokon.kepet nezni se tudok....so ha valaki tudna segiteni. koszonettel! a szamoca


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

szamoca írta:


> "a lap megtekintesehez nincs jogosultsagod ,ennek a kovetkezo okai lehetnek:1 esetleg mas uzenetet akarod modositani,vagy az adminisztratori lehetosegeket hasznalni..2ha epp uzenetet probalsz kuldeni,elkepzelheto,hogy ezt az adminisztrator nem engedelyezte...esa vegen KILEPES vagy FOOLDAL lehetosegem van-szerencsere mas otletet nem ad " ezt az uzenetet kapom mostanaban barmit is szeretnek megnezni vagy csinalni a forumokon.kepet nezni se tudok....so ha valaki tudna segiteni. koszonettel! a szamoca


 
Nagyon egyszeru a valasz. Meg nem vagy allando tag. 
*Allando tagok azok, akik minimum 20 , ertelmes, a temakba vago hozzászólással rendelkeznek és legalább 2 napja regisztráltak.

*


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Szeptember 3)

Ez azé nem semmi!
Jó messzire elér a szabadságharcosok keze!


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Csöcsi légyszives a Kaláka topic feliratát módosítsd, hogy minden betű nagy legyen.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsi légyszives a Kaláka topic feliratát módosítsd, hogy minden betű nagy legyen.



Mar probaltam, de ez mar tul sok neki ...mit gondolsz par napja ki tette fontossa...


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

Ma már kék- ződ vagyok...


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

Szervusztok!

Azt kérdezném, hogy pps-ben írt dolgokat valamilyen módon fel tudunk itt tenni az arra érdeklődőknek? Félek tőle, hogy nem mert eddig nem láttam olyanokat.
Köszi.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

csicsóka írta:


> Szervusztok!
> 
> Azt kérdezném, hogy pps-ben írt dolgokat valamilyen módon fel tudunk itt tenni az arra érdeklődőknek? Félek tőle, hogy nem mert eddig nem láttam olyanokat.
> Köszi.



Ha fontos, csomagold ossze zip file-ba...azt fel lehet tolteni.


----------



## csicsóka (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Ha fontos, csomagold ossze zip file-ba...azt fel lehet tolteni.



Köszönöm


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 3)

goyo írta:


> Mar probaltam, de ez mar tul sok neki ...mit gondolsz par napja ki tette fontossa...


Azt látom, hogy fontos, de még mindig így van: *KalÁka*. Vagy tedd át az Á betüt á-ra, vagy legyen minden betű nagy KALÁKA. Nálunk 21:25-van, greenichi idő szerint 19:25.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

Efike írta:


> Azt látom, hogy fontos, de még mindig így van: *KalÁka*. Vagy tedd át az Á betüt á-ra, vagy legyen minden betű nagy KALÁKA. Nálunk 21:25-van, greenichi idő szerint 19:25.



Latom nem ertesz a szep szobol ...Megegyszer leirom: *mar probaltam*...


----------



## power (2006 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Ugyanaz a gondom mind szamocanak, vagyis nem nezhetem meg a csatolt kepeket, pedig ott azt irja hogy:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)
Es nem azt hogy allando tagnak kell lennem!
Ezek szerint igyekeznem kell a hozzaszolasokkal,


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 3)

power írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ugyanaz a gondom mind szamocanak, vagyis nem nezhetem meg a csatolt kepeket, pedig ott azt irja hogy:
> Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)
> Es nem azt hogy allando tagnak kell lennem!
> Ezek szerint igyekeznem kell a hozzaszolasokkal,



A lenyeg, hogy erted


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 3)

Majd ha allando tag leszel akkor menni fog.


----------



## szamoca (2006 Szeptember 4)

*csocsinak*

igazad lehet ..az ertelmes dolog nem nagyon megy,pedig igen regular es regisztralt latogato vagyok evek ota,gondolod kis kitartassal meg remelhetek?


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 4)

szamoca írta:


> igazad lehet ..az ertelmes dolog nem nagyon megy,pedig igen regular es regisztralt latogato vagyok evek ota,gondolod kis kitartassal meg remelhetek?



Szerintem igen...ha tartod a 2 uzenet/ev atlagodat, mar csak 7 ev es allando tag leszel...

\\m/


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 4)

goyo írta:


> Szerintem igen...ha tartod a 2 uzenet/ev atlagodat, mar csak 7 ev es allando tag leszel...
> 
> \\m/


A szamoca nemkapkodja el.


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 4)

Sajnos ma is az a bajom,hogy a fotógarériában semmet sem látni csak nagy fehéséget.Nem értem.ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 4)

1984ow írta:


> Sajnos ma is az a bajom,hogy a fotógarériában semmet sem látni csak nagy fehéséget.Nem értem.ÜDV:1984ow



A Fotogaleria jelenleg nem uzemel. Latni fogod, ha beindul, mert a fooldalon es a forum kezdooldalan is megjelennek kepek belole...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

1984ow írta:


> Sajnos ma is az a bajom,hogy a fotógarériában semmet sem látni csak nagy fehéséget.Nem értem.ÜDV:1984ow


 

Mar egy parszor valaszoltam neked csak vissza kene nezni. A fottogaleria felujitas alatt es ki van kapcsolva.


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 4)

URAK!! Köszönöm és szép napot Nektek,és bocs a zaklatásért.ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Semmi gond, legyen jo napod


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

2006-08-27, 01:38 PM 


*csocsike*



vbmenu_register("postmenu_326072", true); 
Moderator
Belépés dátuma: Jan 2003
Hol: Niagara Falls
Üzenet: 44,744 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Efike* 

 
_Aki kiváncsi, hamar megörexik :grin: Egyébként nekem is egy fehér vetitővászon jelenik meg, de még a Hiradó zenéje sem szól.
Szerintem goyo ellopta a fotókat és otthon jáccik velük._



Ki van kapcsolva 2 het mulva lesz, mert uj verziot teszunk fel.
__________________
*Lopakodni csak egy dolog miatt érdemes: puszit nyomni egy alvó gyermek arcára." *





 

 

 

​
csocsikeNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet csocsike részéreMutasd csocsike összes üzenetétcsocsike hozzáadása a barát listádhoz
#*294* 

 

 

 



2006-08-27, 01:38 PM 


Csillag



vbmenu_register("postmenu_326073", true); 
Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Feb 2006
Üzenet: 2,435 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Efike* 

 
_Aki kiváncsi, hamar megörexik :grin: Egyébként nekem is egy fehér vetitővászon jelenik meg, de még a Hiradó zenéje sem szól.
Szerintem goyo ellopta a fotókat és otthon jáccik velük._

Akkor jó, megnyugodtam azt hittem, hogy szólnom kell még hozzá egy párszázat. :grin:
__________________
_Csillag_ 





 

 

 

​CsillagNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Csillag részéreEmail küldése Csillag részéreMutasd Csillag összes üzenetétCsillag hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*295* 

 

 

 



2006-08-27, 01:40 PM 


Efike



vbmenu_register("postmenu_326077", true); 
Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2003
Hol: a teve nyerge
Üzenet: 10,404 




Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *csocsike* 

 
_Ki van kapcsolva 2 het mulva lesz, mert uj verziot teszunk fel._

Ne kapcsolgass, mert a kezedre ütök egy vasúti gerendával :evil:
__________________
http://canadahun.com/efi
A BéNyuSzeVi Párt szigorúan titkos (rossz)tanácsosa 

​


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 5)

Orommel jelentem, hogy ugy tunik sikerult megoldani a Canadahun forum idonkenti leallasainak/akadozasainak problemajat. Ezentul nem lesznek leallasok...:4:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 5)

te goyo! ezeknek a hozzászólásoknak itt fölöttem kettővel tényleg így kell kinézniük, vagy juszufnak tényleg sikerült?


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 5)

mikigyerek írta:


> te goyo! ezeknek a hozzászólásoknak itt fölöttem kettővel tényleg így kell kinézniük, vagy juszufnak tényleg sikerült?



Juszufnak semmi nem sikerult...Igy kell kinezniuk...Beka igy illesztette be...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 5)

Mert beka szep.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 5)

..és ügyes is!


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Szeptember 5)

Na meg okos is 


csocsike írta:


> Mert beka szep.


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 5)

msanyi72 írta:


> Na meg okos is ​



nana sanyi! ne pályázz a csibe rekeszizmára!


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 5)

Nektek ezért külön sör jár?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

Próbáltam belépni a chat-be, és jól kivágott. + már csak 4 x próbálkozhatok, aztán 15 percet várnom kell, míg újra bejelentkezhetek, ha elrontom :-( 

Ez valami újítás kedves Goyo???

Mi van a chat-tel?


----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 5)

Ila1 írta:


> Próbáltam belépni a chat-be, és jól kivágott. + már csak 4 x próbálkozhatok, aztán 15 percet várnom kell, míg újra bejelentkezhetek, ha elrontom :-(
> 
> Ez valami újítás kedves Goyo???
> 
> Mi van a chat-tel?



Engem is kihajított


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 5)

Tisztelt erdeklodok 

A chat-et, a feltoresek miatt leallitottam (le is irtam parszor, de sok az uzenet...) holnap visszakapcsolom. 1 het mulva mar lesz ujbol galeria is...


----------



## Paci (2006 Szeptember 6)

szióka
lenne egy nagy kérésem.megoldható lenne hogy ha valakit töröltetek,az megint lehessen?nekem fontos lenne.itt ismerkedtünk meg,és csak miatta járok ide.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

goyo írta:


> Tisztelt erdeklodok
> 
> A chat-et, a feltoresek miatt leallitottam (le is irtam parszor, de sok az uzenet...) holnap visszakapcsolom. 1 het mulva mar lesz ujbol galeria is...


Tisztelt Goyo! engem nem zavar, ha nincs, nem is használtam még, csak valaki hívott, de most már tárgytalan


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Paci írta:


> szióka
> lenne egy nagy kérésem.megoldható lenne hogy ha valakit töröltetek,az megint lehessen?nekem fontos lenne.itt ismerkedtünk meg,és csak miatta járok ide.minap haldoklott,de már jobban van.talán ezért kaphatna még egy lehetőséget.?


 


Kirol lenne szo?


----------



## Paci (2006 Szeptember 6)

*Paci*



csocsike írta:


> Kirol lenne szo?


xxx


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Privi ment


----------



## Paci (2006 Szeptember 6)

*Paci*



csocsike írta:


> Privi ment


privi re


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Szoval csak szepen.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

*érdeklődöm*

Ha nem szakmai titok, csak akkor...miért megy össze a zene topic? Már básodször vettem észre, hogy kevesebb oldalon van, mint azelőtt összesen, vagy kilencven oldal. Ennyi trécselő nincs is itt. A nagymosás kezdő módon is válasz. Szóval, csak ha nem titok, akkor...


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 6)

Szerintem egyszerű az ok: többen törölték jelentős mennyiségű feltöltésüket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Pontossan errol van szo. Es azok utan , hogy mindent elkovettem azert hogy hogy mindenki boldog legyen, nagyon szomoru.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Pontossan errol van szo. Es azok utan , hogy mindent elkovettem azert hogy hogy mindenki boldog legyen, nagyon szomoru.


Köszönöm a választ (válaszokat) Nem mondtam én, hogy vmi fáj, nem mondtam én, hogy Béka nem tesz meg mindent. Béka huncut! Ajándékot akar kapni Van, van, hoztam....kattintással kibonthatod!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Aranyos, koszi.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Aranyos, koszi.


úgy vadászom ezekre a képekre, mint egy hivatásos...NAgyon szívesen


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 6)

sztzs írta:


> úgy vadászom ezekre a képekre, mint egy hivatásos...NAgyon szívesen



Segíthetek?


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Aranyos, koszi.


Én is küldök egy ajándékot, nagyon szeretem, csak a hangszórót ne feledd!
A villódzókat összekötni!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

Kedves

marisza 

köszönöm a békákat, CSöcsike is nagyon szereti, gondolom örül neki...ugye tudod miért? De spanky is szereti, mert eszegeti


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ez az összekötős játék *SZUPER!!! *Bár CSöcsike a Béka, én is eljátszottam...és a végén Gershwin Summer time-ja (Egyik kedvencem) FANTASZTIKUS!!!! Szerintem a gyerkőcök ének órán is fognak örülni, mert ez csúcs!!!! BOCS mindenkitől:656:, hogy eltértünk az eredeti topictól, ugye nem kapunk ki?:12:


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 6)

sztzs írta:


> Kedves
> 
> marisza
> 
> köszönöm a békákat, CSöcsike is nagyon szereti, gondolom örül neki...ugye tudod miért? De spanky is szereti, mert eszegeti



Sajnos nem tom, Csöcsike is eszegeti? De van még békucim, ha kéred.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

írok privit


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 6)

hello, kerdes...hogy tudom megnezni mas csatolt kepeit? mindig azt irja ki, hogy mas uzenetet akarom megvaltoztatni v ilyesmi, pedig csak a kepre kattintok, hogy megnezzem... ej, ezzel magyarul irni..nincs rajta ekezet stb.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

mobil64 írta:


> hello, kerdes...hogy tudom megnezni mas csatolt kepeit? mindig azt irja ki, hogy mas uzenetet akarom megvaltoztatni v ilyesmi, pedig csak a kepre kattintok, hogy megnezzem... ej, ezzel magyarul irni..nincs rajta ekezet stb.


 

Majd ha allando tag leszel akkor megtudod nezni. Allando tag az akinek20 hozzaszolasa van es ket napja regisztralt.


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 6)

mobil64 írta:


> hello, kerdes...hogy tudom megnezni mas csatolt kepeit? mindig azt irja ki, hogy mas uzenetet akarom megvaltoztatni v ilyesmi, pedig csak a kepre kattintok, hogy megnezzem...



Még nem vagy állandó tag, azért nem tudod megnézni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Beka gyors.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Beka gyors.


Béka kedves és gyönyörű!!!


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Beka gyors.


...mihez képest ? ...


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 6)

sztzs írta:


> Béka kedves és gyönyörű!!!


...Te szemüveges vagy ?...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

látom nincs itt semmi féle probléma a fórum kezelésével


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Pixi írta:


> ...Te szemüveges vagy ?...


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Beka gyors.



Szép is, gyors is, nem lesz ez sok?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Pixi írta:


> ...Te szemüveges vagy ?...





Te csak annak orulj , hogy Andika nem engedi hogy a lovassagi husdaraloval ritualis gyakorlatokat vegezzek rajtad.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 6)

*szemüveget a Békának*



csocsike írta:


> Te csak annak orulj , hogy Andika nem engedi hogy a lovassagi husdaraloval ritualis gyakorlatokat vegezzek rajtad.




Ila1 
Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2006
Hol: Északnyugat-dunántúl
Üzenet: 1,364 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Pixi* 

 
_...Te szemüveges vagy ?..._

:smile:
__________________
_*Ami nem pusztít el, az megerősít! *_​


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 6)

csocsike írta:


> Te csak annak orulj , hogy Andika nem engedi hogy a lovassagi husdaraloval ritualis gyakorlatokat vegezzek rajtad.


Uram, ha én egyszer gólya lehetnék ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 6)

Nem lehetnel:fuck: Beka tokon rugna.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, ha én egyszer gólya lehetnék ?


Spanky tudja a titkot ;-)


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

*probláma a fórum kezelésével kapcs.*




Rubin írta:


> Még nem vagy állandó tag, azért nem tudod megnézni.


Köszi értem. És az mennyi idő? És még mit nem csinálhatok?  Illetve mennyi idő vagy mi kell hozzá? Jó fejek vannak itt, teccik nekem :4: .


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil64 írta:


> Köszi értem. És az mennyi idő? És még mit nem csinálhatok?  Illetve mennyi idő vagy mi kell hozzá? Jó fejek vannak itt, teccik nekem :4: .


Két nap regisztrációs idő leteltével és 20 hozzászólással vállsz állandó taggá, Onnantól, bármit letölthetsz.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

*probláma a fórum kezelésével kapcs.*



Ila1 írta:


> Két nap regisztrációs idő leteltével és 20 hozzászólással vállsz állandó taggá, Onantól, bármit letölthetsz.


 

Köszi szépen, szerintem ez már megvolt, bár nem biztos, ha a privi nem számít bele. Akkor belehúzok! 
Köszi :4:


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

Ila1 írta:


> Spanky tudja a titkot ;-)


 
A válasznál mindig címet kér, de másnál ezt nem látom, miért lehet? Tehát hogy melyik témába válaszolok, úgyis oda teszi, nem?


----------



## oma (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil... figyeld az elotted levo oldalt: 18 uzid vagyon.


----------



## oma (2006 Szeptember 7)

Nem vagy koteles cimet irni...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil64 írta:


> A válasznál mindig címet kér, de másnál ezt nem látom, miért lehet? Tehát hogy melyik témába válaszolok, úgyis oda teszi, nem?


Privire gondolsz?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 7)

Pixi írta:


> Uram, ha én egyszer gólya lehetnék ?


meg lepned a Csocsiket egy kisbabaval? Imadja a gyerek bogest ugyis.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 7)

Melitta írta:


> meg lepned a Csocsiket egy kisbabaval? Imadja a gyerek bogest ugyis.


Valóban. Kiváló keresztapja volt Csengének és Bendegúznak. A gyerekek kibiztosított kézigránáttal gurigáztak a gyerexobában és lángszóróval égették le a szomszédok házát. :shock:


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 7)

Kedves Goyo/Varázsló/Ügyi!

Isteni amit a főoldalra feltettél zenét!
Óriási ötlet!
Épp Bee Gees-t hallgatok!

NAGY VAGY!!!!


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

Ila1 írta:


> Privire gondolsz?


nem, hanem kéri a téma címét, amihez hozzászólok, de hiszem benne vagyok és ott katt a válaszra ezért nem értem..........


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 7)

És az Életről ne is beszéljünk.
ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

1984ow írta:


> És az Életről ne is beszéljünk.
> ÜDV:1984ow


))))))


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil64 írta:


> nem, hanem kéri a téma címét, amihez hozzászólok, de hiszem benne vagyok és ott katt a válaszra ezért nem értem..........



Csak az uzeneted cimet keri, mert annak is adhatsz (de nem muszaly) 
Ha ilyen utemben haladsz, 1 honap mulva mar Te fogsz segiteni helyettem a technikai kerdesekben....szabadsag....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Csak az uzeneted cimet keri, mert annak is adhatsz (de nem muszaly)
> Ha ilyen utemben haladsz, 1 honap mulva mar Te fogsz segiteni helyettem a technikai kerdesekben....szabadsag....


Szabira mész? És összel?


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

Ila1 írta:


> Szabira mész? És összel?



Valami ilyesmi...meg nincs konkret terv, de olyan helyre szeretnek menni, ahol nincs sok aram, nem beszelnek magyarul es foleg... nincsenek computerek...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Valami ilyesmi...meg nincs konkret terv, de olyan helyre szeretnek menni, ahol nincs sok aram, nem beszelnek magyarul es foleg... nincsenek computerek...


 
Ki fogod bírni gép nélkül??? Egy pár napig biztos, d utána jönnek az elonási tünekek 



Más: hol tudok letölteni pdf megnyitásához szükséges programot? Valahogy letöröltem Vagy csak elment szabira ?


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

Ila1 írta:


> Ki fogod bírni gép nélkül??? Egy pár napig biztos, d utána jönnek az elonási tünekek
> 
> Más: hol tudok letölteni pdf megnyitásához szükséges programot? Valahogy letöröltem Vagy csak elment szabira ?



Gep: Dehogy jonnek!! Pl.-ul tavaly augusztusban tobb mint 1 honapig nem voltam gepkozelben...a vegere mar kezdtem egesz jol erezni magam...

PDF megnyitas: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.8/enu/AdbeRdr708_DLM_en_US.exe


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Gep: Dehogy jonnek!! Pl.-ul tavaly augusztusban tobb mint 1 honapig nem voltam gepkozelben...a vegere mar kezdtem egesz jol erezni magam...
> 
> PDF megnyitas: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.8/enu/AdbeRdr708_DLM_en_US.exe


 
Köszi


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

*hoppá*



goyo írta:


> Csak az uzeneted cimet keri, mert annak is adhatsz (de nem muszaly)
> Ha ilyen utemben haladsz, 1 honap mulva mar Te fogsz segiteni helyettem a technikai kerdesekben....szabadsag....


 

KÖSZI  jó fej vagy és milyen helyes!!! Kár, hogy fiam lehetnél )))))
Habár van egy lányom, de őt meg féltem a fiúktól még nagyon. Magamat már kicsit kevésbé, de nem is nagyon van mitől (sajna)))))))))) hehehe :4:


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Valami ilyesmi...meg nincs konkret terv, de olyan helyre szeretnek menni, ahol nincs sok aram, nem beszelnek magyarul es foleg... nincsenek computerek...



bukarest.....?


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mikigyerek írta:


> bukarest.....?



Bukarestben, a felsoroltak egyike sem igaz


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil64 írta:


> KÖSZI  jó fej vagy és milyen helyes!!! Kár, hogy fiam lehetnél )))))
> Habár van egy lányom, de őt meg féltem a fiúktól még nagyon. Magamat már kicsit kevésbé, de nem is nagyon van mitől (sajna)))))))))) hehehe :4:





Nem hiszem, hogy a fiad lehetnek, mert 30-on tul vagyok, az pedig egy 5 eves kep


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Bukarestben, a felsoroltak egyike sem igaz



akkor marad a sivatag, vagy üzbegisztán, az összes többi helyen vannak magyarok!


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy a fiad lehetnek, mert 30-on tul vagyok, az pedig egy 5 eves kep


 
Hát, akkor valóban nem.....!!  én 42....de az a kép 5 évesen is jó. 
Na jó nem udvarlok, csak vicc volt. Még szerencse, hogy nem is kell félned a távolság miatt, bár ha Bukarestbe mész, az kicsivel veszélyesebb...na azért az se annyira.  Remélem nem voltam szemtelen, próbálom feldobni az amúgy nem túl jó hangulatomat.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mikigyerek írta:


> akkor marad a sivatag, vagy üzbegisztán, az összes többi helyen vannak magyarok!



Uzbegisztanon csak atutaztam, Turkmenisztanban viszont 2 hetet voltam... gyonyoru helyek...beszeltem magyarokkal is 

Ui.: Nem kell mindent keszpenznek venni, amit a pecsi Vujity Tvrtko baratunk mond


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Uzbegisztanon csak atutaztam, Turkmenisztanban viszont 2 hetet voltam... gyonyoru helyek...beszeltem magyarokkal is
> 
> Ui.: Nem kell mindent keszpenznek venni, amit a pecsi Vujity Tvrtko baratunk mond


Goyokám, én még azt sem veszem kézpénznek amit te mondasz, hátmég amit a Trutymó!8)


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mikigyerek írta:


> Goyokám, én még azt sem veszem kézpénznek amit te mondasz, hátmég amit a Trutymó!8)



Jo...rakok fel kepeket


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 7)

goyo írta:


> Jo...rakok fel kepeket


 

istenbizonyutolsókérdés (majdnem ): honnan tudni kinek válaszoltak? Látom az utsó válaszokat, de ha nincs beidézve az üzi, nem biztos, hogy tudható mire válaszoltak, pláne ha nem egyből nézi vki.........léccike még a szabid előtt. Amúgy kellemes pihenést.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 7)

mobil64 írta:


> istenbizonyutolsókérdés (majdnem ): honnan tudni kinek válaszoltak? Látom az utsó válaszokat, de ha nincs beidézve az üzi, nem biztos, hogy tudható mire válaszoltak, pláne ha nem egyből nézi vki.........léccike még a szabid előtt. Amúgy kellemes pihenést.



Ezt csak a beidezesekbol...(a forum tudna, hogy csak konkret uzenetre lehessen valaszt adni, de ki van kapcsolva, mert gyakran elofordul, hogy nem konkret uzenetre reagalnak, csak siman hozzaszolnak a temahoz, vagy bekoszonnek stb.) Ebben a honapban nem megyek en sem "szabira".


----------



## Scania (2006 Szeptember 10)

Én csak annyit szeretnék tudni hogy miért nemtudom megnyitni a képeket, a csatolt képeket??? Énis tettem fel de még aztse tudom megnézni... Nemértem. Segitség!  Köszi!


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 10)

20 HozzÁszolÁs És 2 Nap TagsÁg UtÁn Minden Megnyilik SzÁmodra Is!


----------



## Scania (2006 Szeptember 10)

Naon szépen köszönöm!  Imádlak!


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 10)

Szivesen.bármikor.


----------



## Scania (2006 Szeptember 10)

Neked mennyi van! Huhh...  Nemsemmi!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 10)

Scania írta:


> Neked mennyi van! Huhh...  Nemsemmi!



bizony! Andika már azt is megnézheti, hogy mit reggeliztek. a Csöcsinek meg annyi van, hogy ő csinálja a reggelit!


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 10)

Scania írta:


> Neked mennyi van! Huhh...  Nemsemmi!


 
Közel 1 év termése,hidd el te is itt ragadsz!


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 10)

Ezt a "ragadást" én már érzem...


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 10)

mikigyerek írta:


> bizony! Andika már azt is megnézheti, hogy mit reggeliztek. a Csöcsinek meg annyi van, hogy ő csinálja a reggelit!


 

De az is előfordulhat hogy senki nem kap reggelit.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 10)

andika írta:


> De az is előfordulhat hogy senki nem kap reggelit.




Az biztos, beka beles.


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Szeptember 10)

*Mit-hol?*



goyo írta:


> Ezt csak a beidezesekbol...(a forum tudna, hogy csak konkret uzenetre lehessen valaszt adni, de ki van kapcsolva, mert gyakran elofordul, hogy nem konkret uzenetre reagalnak, csak siman hozzaszolnak a temahoz, vagy bekoszonnek stb.) Ebben a honapban nem megyek en sem "szabira".


 
 
hat bizonyos ertelemben jol kiismerem magam, de mindig van valami uj dolog, a radiohallgatas pl. nem sikerul. meg hogy egy topiknak hol az eleje, ha vissza szeretnek olvani, ecceruen nem talalom. Az nlc nekem a megszokott, biztos ez a jobb, de annak a logikaja mar megy, itt meg sok a folt........segits ha majd raersz. koszi.


----------



## goyo (2006 Szeptember 10)

mobil64 írta:


> hat bizonyos ertelemben jol kiismerem magam, de mindig van valami uj dolog, a radiohallgatas pl. nem sikerul. meg hogy egy topiknak hol az eleje, ha vissza szeretnek olvani, ecceruen nem talalom. Az nlc nekem a megszokott, biztos ez a jobb, de annak a logikaja mar megy, itt meg sok a folt........segits ha majd raersz. koszi.



Holnap, vagy holnaputan osszedobok egy videot a forum kezeleserol... 

A temaknak/topikoknak az eleje az elso oldalnal van. Fentrol lefele az elso, az elso, az utolso, az utolso , ez a datumokbol is kitunik (hacsak nem valtoztattad meg a vezerlopultodban az alapertelmezett megjelenest). A radio most nem megy, ezert nem is tudod hallgatni. Legkozelebb csutortokon lesz kivansagmusor...

Nem csoda, hogy ay NLC utan nem megy, mert ott pont forditva mukodik minden, de hidd el a fentrol lefele forumokbol (mint ez is), sokkal tobb van, mint az NLC tipusuakbol, mert fentrol lefele irunk...


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 11)

mobil64 írta:


> hat bizonyos ertelemben jol kiismerem magam, de mindig van valami uj dolog, a radiohallgatas pl. nem sikerul. meg hogy egy topiknak hol az eleje, ha vissza szeretnek olvani, ecceruen nem talalom. Az nlc nekem a megszokott, biztos ez a jobb, de annak a logikaja mar megy, itt meg sok a folt........segits ha majd raersz. koszi.


mobil64,en is igy kezdtem,de egesz jol belejottem.Megtanulod,nefelj.8)


----------



## Vas (2006 Szeptember 11)

Pájinkás jó estét mindenkinek!  
Nahátakkor ime az én problémám - már a tegnap is mesélni akartam róla, de nem tudtam hova - ugyanis zöld vagyok ezen a honlapon.  
Az van, hogy valahányszor frissítek, újrakéri a nickem/jelszavam - kivéve, ha beikszelem, hogy emlékezzen rá - ez így helyes?
Mert nem szeretném, ha a computerem "emlékezne" valamire is....8)


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 11)

Figyelj mobil64 arra a mit csinálsz. A legutolsó bejegyzés alján van baloldalt egy "Szólj Hozzá" feliratú gomb. Nem tudom, hogy miért nagy H-val, de gondolom engem akarnak cukkolni. :shock: Azzal egyvonalban a jobboldalon kicsi kockákban számok vannak, itt a mostani bejegyzésemnél én azt látom, hogy "12.oldal, összesen 12","Első""<""2""9""10""11""*12*" Lehet, hogy mire olvasni fogod ezt a bejegyzést már 13. lesz. Nos, ha az "Első" feliratra ráklikkelsz, akkor ennek a topicnak a legelső bejegyzéséhez visz el. Ha csak a lap tetejére akarsz felkerülni, akkor a lap legalján jobboldalt van egy "Vissza a lap tetejére" felirat.


----------



## oma (2006 Szeptember 11)

Türelem rózsát terem...


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 11)

Vas írta:


> Pájinkás jó estét mindenkinek!
> Nahátakkor ime az én problémám - már a tegnap is mesélni akartam róla, de nem tudtam hova - ugyanis zöld vagyok ezen a honlapon.
> Az van, hogy valahányszor frissítek, újrakéri a nickem/jelszavam - kivéve, ha beikszelem, hogy emlékezzen rá - ez így helyes?
> Mert nem szeretném, ha a computerem "emlékezne" valamire is....8)


Nos, ha tényleg azt szeretnéd, hogy a computered ne emlékezzen semmire, akkor törődj bele, hogy minden bejelentkezésnél nicknév+jelszó szükséges. Feledkezz el a hagyományos browserekről és használd a BrowzarSilverWin.exe-t internetes utazásaidhoz. Ingyenesen letölthető a béta verziója.


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 11)

Egy kerdes:

mi alapjan tiltotok ki valakit a CanadaHun-rol?

koszi


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 11)

a szabalyzat megszegesseert.


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 11)

Koszi  de van valahol szabalyzat???


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 11)

igen mikor leregisztralsz akkor elfogadod mert anelkul nem lehet regisztralni.
Sokan nem olvassak el, es ebbol lehet felreertes.


----------



## Vas (2006 Szeptember 11)

Hát kérem-szépen, itt vagyok, több mint 21 hozzászólással, 40 napos vénséggel, meg akartam nézni valami képeket, de még mindig aszonygyahogy "nincs jogosultságom"....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

Mondja már meg nekem valaki hozzáértő, hogy miért kell egy örökkévalóságig várnom, míg feltöltök egy számot a zenetopikba?


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Ila1 írta:


> Mondja már meg nekem valaki hozzáértő, hogy miért kell egy örökkévalóságig várnom, míg feltöltök egy számot a zenetopikba?


 
Már én is többször megpróbáltam, de lehetetlen innen... 20 perc után se men fel a serverre az anyag...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

WebDragon írta:


> Már én is többször megpróbáltam, de lehetetlen innen... 20 perc után se men fel a serverre az anyag...


azt hittem már valami nálam nem ok, de úgy látszik nem, ennek egyrészt örülök


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 18)

dettó,csatlakozom


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 18)

Pici turelmeteket kerjuk:656:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

Melitta írta:


> Pici turelmeteket kerjuk:656:


 
:-D türelem az van bőven :-D

Gondoltam, hogy dolgoztok az ügyön, ami késik nem múlik :-D


----------



## nikoletta (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hello Mindenkinek


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 19)

Hölgyek és Urak!!
Létezik,hogy a chat nem müködik?
ÜDV:1984ow


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 19)

1984ow írta:


> Hölgyek és Urak!!
> Létezik,hogy a chat nem müködik?
> ÜDV:1984ow


goyo dolgozik a helyreállításán, de nem igen használjuk, mert a topikok olyan bőségesek, hogy kielégíti az igényeinket 

Üdv neked is :-D


----------



## 1984ow (2006 Szeptember 19)

Köszi megfogadom!
ÜDV:1984ow ))))))))))


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 20)

Nekem az a problémám, hogy a zenetopicba sokan nem zenét töltenek fel és nem veszik figyelembe a medátor intelmeit, vagy az őt idéző állandó tagot. Nagyon várom a radírpókot, a félelmetes Békát, és már csak azt nem tudom, hogy ezek a nem odavaló üzik is beszámítanak-e az állandó tagságba?


----------



## Hahalman (2006 Szeptember 28)

Melitta es Csocsike,

Ne haragudjatok, de nem tudok egyszerre mindkettotoknek privat uzenetet kuldeni, hat megprobalok itt kapcsolatba lepni veletek.

A CanadaHun-on jelenleg 3 kulonbozo 'fonalban' fut a reszletes emigracios informacio, s ezek ket kulonbozo forumban ill. alforumban talalhatok:

Külföldön Élő Magyarok > Bevándorlás > *Bevándorlás - kivándorlás - újraindít*
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4186

Külföldön Élő Magyarok > Bevándorlás > *Munka lehetoseg Kanadaban!!!!!!!*
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2814

Külföldön Élő Magyarok > Kanada > Toronto és környéke > *Bevandorlas Kanadaba*
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3612

Nekem nincs ezzel problemam, mert mar regi internetes vagyok, de... Egyreszt sokan emlitettek, hogy pontosan emiatt a relativ megosztottsag miatt nehezen talalnak 'vissza' ezekhez a temakhoz. Masreszt a *Külföldön Élő Magyarok *fejlec sok mo-i resztvevonek azt sugallja, hogy ez nem rajuk vonatkozik, tehat nem ott keresik az informaciot. Harmadreszt az uj tagoknak akik nem teljesen ismerik a fejlettebb _board_ programokat, sokaig eltart mire kifiguraljak (ha egyaltalan sikerul nekik) hogy hogyan lehet beallitani a _Default_ ertekeket a _Control Panel_-en belul 'figyelesre', hogy hogyan lehet egy resztvevo osszes uzenetet egyszerre lehivni, stb.

Ez persze egyaltalan nem a Ti hibatok, es en nem beavatkozni akarok, de nem lehetne esetleg ezt a harom (vagy amennyit Ti jonak lattok) fonalat egyetlen (talan uj?) forumba behelyezni? Vagy esetleg (ami talan a legegyszerubb) a *Külföldön Élő Magyarok > Kanada > Toronto és környéke > Bevandorlas Kanadaba *fonalat atkoltoztetni a *Külföldön Élő Magyarok > Bevándorlás *forumba?

Nem ismerem ennek a BB programnak a belso dolgait, redszergazda forumigazgatashoz sem ertek, tehat ne haragudjatok ha okoskodonak tunok, de csak hangosan gondolkozom.

Elore is koszi!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 28)

Kivansagodra osszevontam a harom temat Itt megtalalhato
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3612


----------



## Hahalman (2006 Szeptember 28)

csocsike írta:


> Kivansagodra osszevontam a harom temat Itt megtalalhato
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3612


 
Csocsike, nagyon koszonom! (s bocs az extra munkaert)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 28)

Hahalman írta:


> Csocsike, nagyon koszonom! (s bocs az extra munkaert)


 

Semmi gond


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 28)

Amióta ezek a témák össze lettek vonva, azóta nincs a régi Fórum kezdőoldal, ahol folyamatosan egy más alatt voltak az új hozzászólások, Ez összefügg ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 28)

allegro írta:


> Amióta ezek a témák össze lettek vonva, azóta nincs a régi Fórum kezdőoldal, ahol folyamatosan egy más alatt voltak az új hozzászólások, Ez összefügg ?


 

Nem valoszinu, de errol talan a goyo tudna bovebbet


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 28)

Valóban!Igaza van a Csajszinak!
Nekem is feltünt!


----------



## mobil64 (2006 Október 3)

Hello Mindenki,
en azt szerettem volna megkerdezni hogy hogy tudnám megnézni a szombati képeiteket? pixitől megpróbáltam letölteni, de fél óra/kép letöltés kicsit hosszúnak tűnik, és még igy sem töltődött le talán csak kettő..most meg itt nem műxik valamit, mert amit most irok az fél perceel később jelenik meg itt.................


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

mobil64 írta:


> Hello Mindenki,
> en azt szerettem volna megkerdezni hogy hogy tudnám megnézni a szombati képeiteket? pixitől megpróbáltam letölteni, de fél óra/kép letöltés kicsit hosszúnak tűnik, és még igy sem töltődött le talán csak kettő..most meg itt nem műxik valamit, mert amit most irok az fél perceel később jelenik meg itt.................


szerintem a te kapcsolatodban van a hiba
priviben bővebben


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

Nekem nincs problémám, csak kérdezni szeretnék. Ha nem vagyok fent a CH-n, és a gépem sincs bekapcsolva, miért zöld fény van a nevem mellett? Az mit jelent? Merthogy látom, ha valaki elköszön, akkor neki szürke lesz. Remélem, nem baj, hogy megkérdezem?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 3)

Kinszi írta:


> Nekem nincs problémám, csak kérdezni szeretnék. Ha nem vagyok fent a CH-n, és a gépem sincs bekapcsolva, miért zöld fény van a nevem mellett? Az mit jelent? Merthogy látom, ha valaki elköszön, akkor neki szürke lesz. Remélem, nem baj, hogy megkérdezem?


ha nem vagy fent, honnan tudod, hogy zöld fény világít? 
egyébként nem egyszerre frissít gondolom a szerver, így lehetnek csúszások


----------



## Kinszi (2006 Október 3)

Ila1 írta:


> ha nem vagy fent, honnan tudod, hogy zöld fény világít?
> egyébként nem egyszerre frissít gondolom a szerver, így lehetnek csúszások


Hát szólt a tesóm, hogy nem kapcsoltam le a gépet, mikor odaértem hozzá. Ő csak olvasgat, bár bejelentkezett, még nem írt be! Látta, hogy fent vagyok, se én már rég kikapcsoltam a gépet! Tulajdonképp, csak érdekes nem?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 4)

Kinszi írta:


> Hát szólt a tesóm, hogy nem kapcsoltam le a gépet, mikor odaértem hozzá. Ő csak olvasgat, bár bejelentkezett, még nem írt be! Látta, hogy fent vagyok, se én már rég kikapcsoltam a gépet! Tulajdonképp, csak érdekes nem?


a technika ördöge


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 7)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a regisztráció után lehet utólag képet betenni, aláírást beírni?

Üdv.: Táltos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

Táltos írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a regisztráció után lehet utólag képet betenni, aláírást beírni?
> 
> Üdv.: Táltos


 

Termeszetessen, a vezerlopult funkciot hasznalva


----------



## Táltos (2006 Október 7)

Kedves Csocsike!

Köszönöm.

Üdv.: Táltos


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 7)

Szivessen


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

Tegnap rábukkantam egy leirasra a forum szabalyzatrol, de most nem talalom. Tudtok segiteni?
A masik, mitol lesz valaki allando tag vagy egyszeruen tag?
En nem tudom megnezni a kepeket a topicokban, lehet, hogy azert, mert csak "tag" vagyok?
Koszi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

cszsm írta:


> Tegnap rábukkantam egy leirasra a forum szabalyzatrol, de most nem talalom. Tudtok segiteni?
> A masik, mitol lesz valaki allando tag vagy egyszeruen tag?
> En nem tudom megnezni a kepeket a topicokban, lehet, hogy azert, mert csak "tag" vagyok?
> Koszi


 

A forum szabalyzatot a tombol tetejen talalod meg , vagy itt.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/announcement.php?f=82


Az allando tagsaghoz ket napi regisztracio es 20 a temakba vago hozzaszolas szukseges.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

csocsike írta:


> A forum szabalyzatot a tombol tetejen talalod meg , vagy itt.
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/announcement.php?f=82
> 
> 
> Az allando tagsaghoz ket napi regisztracio es 20 a temakba vago hozzaszolas szukseges.


 
Hálás koszonet.
Es mar allando tag vagyok, most vettem eszre.


----------



## bessy (2006 Október 9)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogyan tudok idézetet tenni az üzeneteim aljára? Nagyon béna vagyok, lécci mint egy ovisnak, úgy magyarázd el...
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

bessy írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogyan tudok idézetet tenni az üzeneteim aljára? Nagyon béna vagyok, lécci mint egy ovisnak, úgy magyarázd el...
> Előre is köszönöm!


 

Kepernyo jobb oldala 10 cm lefele, VEZERLOPULT LEGFELSO lehetoseg, ALAIRAS SERKESZTESE Elolvas kitolt elment elkuld.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 9)

csocsike!

Meg egy kerdesem lenne: Miert nem tudok kepet tenni a profilomba? A tallozasig eljutok, majd mentes, es azt irja, hogy unable .......
A meretet direkt lehuztam photoshopban, gondolom nem az a baj...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 9)

cszsm írta:


> csocsike!
> 
> Meg egy kerdesem lenne: Miert nem tudok kepet tenni a profilomba? A tallozasig eljutok, majd mentes, es azt irja, hogy unable .......
> A meretet direkt lehuztam photoshopban, gondolom nem az a baj...


 
Probald megegyszer de amikor azt irja hogy unable akkor nyomj ra egy okt.


----------



## bessy (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Kepernyo jobb oldala 10 cm lefele, VEZERLOPULT LEGFELSO lehetoseg, ALAIRAS SERKESZTESE Elolvas kitolt elment elkuld.


 
Hálásan köszönöm! 
bessy


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

bessy írta:


> Hálásan köszönöm!
> bessy


 

Szivessen


----------



## Technomágus (2006 Október 10)

Hali, itt Technomágus.

Jött egy automata üzi, hogy nem írok semmit, és nem indítok témát.
Így igaz, (lusta vagyok, de ez titok )
Bocsi, de nem vagyok az a szószátyár (ez nem igaz, de jól hangzik).
Nos részemről nemrég írtam egy bemutatkozót, 
a jóég (Moderátor) tudja, hová repült.
Ja igen kérdeztem valami mail címen, hogy miért nem tudok fel-le tölteni zenét. ( válasz nem jött )
Az az igazság, hogy el vagyok havazva, és tele a hócipőm ( pedig 46-os)
a politikával, és most akarok épp csödbe menni. Tehát ha valaki tudja hogy tudnék gyorsan áttelepülni egy távoli bolygóra, az szóljon.
Ígérem meghálálom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Technomágus írta:


> Hali, itt Technomágus.
> 
> Jött egy automata üzi, hogy nem írok semmit, és nem indítok témát.
> Így igaz, (lusta vagyok, de ez titok )
> ...


 

Szia , az egy automatikus uzenet, ha nem hasznalod a forumot egy bizonyos ideig akkor kapod. ne torodj vele . A Bolygo ugyi foeloado jelenleg magan kivul van es kronikus alkohol hianyban szenved. Ilyenkor nem beszamithato Pittinek hivjak , o meg orokbe is fogad.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Probald megegyszer de amikor azt irja hogy unable akkor nyomj ra egy okt.


 
Kedves Csocsi!

Probaltam meg 100-szor, de akkor is unable to save image-et ir ki. OK-t pedig nyomnek nagyon szivesen, de olyan nincs. Kiirja ezt az unable-t es kesz. Alatta pedig egy sorban megjelenik egy lenyilo ablak (vezerlopult, stb) es mellette, hogy mehet. Na ha arra klikkelek, akkor sem tortenik semmi. 

Egyeb otlet? 

Koszi


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

cszsm írta:


> Kedves Csocsi!
> 
> Probaltam meg 100-szor, de akkor is unable to save image-et ir ki. OK-t pedig nyomnek nagyon szivesen, de olyan nincs. Kiirja ezt az unable-t es kesz. Alatta pedig egy sorban megjelenik egy lenyilo ablak (vezerlopult, stb) es mellette, hogy mehet. Na ha arra klikkelek, akkor sem tortenik semmi.
> 
> ...


 
Tele vagyok otletekkel. Pl. Priviben megirom az Emilcimem. Te atkuldod amit felszeretnel tenni, megadod a jelszodat, en felteszem, aztan te megvaltoztatod a jelszavad.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 10)

csocsike írta:


> Tele vagyok otletekkel. Pl. Priviben megirom az Emilcimem. Te atkuldod amit felszeretnel tenni, megadod a jelszodat, en felteszem, aztan te megvaltoztatod a jelszavad.


 
Ez jol hangzik! Kuldheted a cimet.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

Amigot nem tudom lekörözni a szóláncba :-(


----------



## Margit (2006 Október 10)

Ila1 írta:


> Amigot nem tudom lekörözni a szóláncba :-(


 
Nem csk te   ,kemenyen tartja magat az utolso helyen a betegsegevel


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 10)

asszem Csocsike kiütötte Amigót a nyeregből  köszi ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 10)

Na ost probalkozzatok


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 10)

Technomágus írta:


> Hali, itt Technomágus.
> 
> Jött egy automata üzi, hogy nem írok semmit, és nem indítok témát.
> Így igaz, (lusta vagyok, de ez titok )
> ...


Ha van elég pénzed, akkor az első ugrást tedd meg Anettkával, szállj ki és stoppolj 
A zenei letöltéseiddel van egy kis gond, például az, hogy nem olvasol. Ha utánajársz, akkor rájöhetsz, hogy 20 érvényes hozzászólás szükséges a letöltésekhez. A két nap is szükséges, de az már neked megvan.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 12)

A Vancouver képek topicban sem és máshol sem látom a képeket, csak a szöveget. Az explorer nem tudja lekezelni? Vagy én nem láthatom? Nem értem....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 12)

cszsm írta:


> A Vancouver képek topicban sem és máshol sem látom a képeket, csak a szöveget. Az explorer nem tudja lekezelni? Vagy én nem láthatom? Nem értem....


 

Lathatnad, hiszen allando tag vagy, a data base serult es azok a kepek sajnos elvesztek.


----------



## cszsm (2006 Október 12)

Ah, igy mar ertem. Csak fura volt, hogy irtak a tobbiek, hogy hu de szep, hu de klassz es nincs is ott semmi.  Igazabol azert dobbentem meg, mert tegnap (vagy elotte) meg lattam kepeket.


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 13)

sziasztok !

már többször előfordult ,hogy nagyobb mp3-as fájl /17mb/feltöltésekor a vége előtt kicsivel megszakad a feltöltés és újra kéri a felhasználónevet ,jelszót !
természetesen a feltöltés nem sikerül !
miért fordul ez elő ?
hozzáférési sebességem:96/512kb/s ADSL
KÖSZÖNETTEL : PISTUKA


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 13)

pistuka írta:


> sziasztok !
> 
> már többször előfordult ,hogy nagyobb mp3-as fájl /17mb/feltöltésekor a vége előtt kicsivel megszakad a feltöltés és újra kéri a felhasználónevet ,jelszót !
> természetesen a feltöltés nem sikerül !
> ...


 

Sajnos , nem tudom. Ehez a Goyo kell. Bocsi.O intezi a beallitasokat.


----------



## pistuka (2006 Október 13)

csocsike írta:


> Sajnos , nem tudom. Ehez a Goyo kell. Bocsi.O intezi a beallitasokat.


köszönöm szépen a gyors választ megpróbálom Goyotól MEGTUDAKOLNI


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 16)

Csocsike S.O.S.

Meg kellene nézned a Vancouveri képek topikot!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 16)

Ila1 írta:


> Csocsike S.O.S.
> 
> Meg kellene nézned a Vancouveri képek topikot!


 
Lattam, koszi.


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Október 17)

Regi tag vagyok de regen jartam erre fele.
Azota itt minden nagyon megujult es nem nagyon ismerem ki magamat.
A kepeket nem lathaotm de azt mar tudom hogy miert.
Hogy tudnek kepet betenni a forumba?
kepfeltöltes.hu-val probaltam de az nem sikerült.
Tud valaki segiteni?
üdv.anyja49


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Október 17)

anyja49 írta:


> Regi tag vagyok de regen jartam erre fele.
> Azota itt minden nagyon megujult es nem nagyon ismerem ki magamat.
> A kepeket nem lathaotm de azt mar tudom hogy miert.
> Hogy tudnek kepet betenni a forumba?
> ...


az új szabályzat szerint 20 hozzászólás kell, hogy a képeket láthasd. 
Ha logót akarsz a neved mellé, akkor a vezérlőpult logo módosításánál ezt megteheted. Ha képeket valamelyik topikba, akkor pedig a hozzászólás gombra klikk, a nagy ablakba írsz valamit, alatta csatolás managgerre klikk, felugrik egy abblak, tallózás, kiválasztod a géped valamelyik könyvtárából a képet, vagy filet és feltöltés gombra klikk. Vársz, ez eltarthat akárr 5 percig is. Aztán, ha feltötötte akkor a rendben gombra klikk és válasz elküldése. 
remélem segítettem


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Október 17)

Nagyon szepen köszönöm a jo tanacsokat meg fogom probalni.
üdv.anyja49


----------



## anyja49 (2006 Október 17)

Lehet hogy en vagyok mar annyira "bena" hogy nem tudok megnezni semmit ami a forumon van?
Regebben vagyok mar regisztralt hozza szolasom is van eleg es megsem megy.
Soka nem voltam erre az biztos de ha igy megy tovabb akkor le is mondok arrol hogy itt valaha is megnezhessek valamit.
Kivanok nektek akik lassatok a szep kepeket jo szorakozast.
üdv.anyja49


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 17)

Hozzászólásod mégsem lehet elég, mert most ez amiben reklamálsz pont a huszadik. Annyinak kell lenni. No ezek után majd lesz valami változás.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 17)

A rendszer orankent frisit.


----------



## Danton (2006 Október 17)

nincs, minden rendben van.


----------



## Technomágus (2006 Október 29)

Efike írta:


> Ha van elég pénzed, akkor az első ugrást tedd meg Anettkával, szállj ki és stoppolj
> A zenei letöltéseiddel van egy kis gond, például az, hogy nem olvasol. Ha utánajársz, akkor rájöhetsz, hogy 20 érvényes hozzászólás szükséges a letöltésekhez. A két nap is szükséges, de az már neked megvan.


 
Üdvözletem.

Köszönöm a válasz.
annó decibel tudtam le tölteni néhány zenét, ezért butultam el, és nem néztem utána.
Anettkával menjen a........  részemről egyedül mennék, és meg sem állnék a Babylon 5 ürállomásig, de az még nem létezik, vagy mennég az atlantiszra, de azt Vancuver ben forgatják, nekem meg sajna sok a dolgom.
Vagyis semmi sem jó nekem.
hű de rossz vagyok.
Ezért így jártam.
Technomágus


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 Október 29)

*Kedves Goyo!*

Nagyon szupi ez az oldal és még szupibb a rengeteg hely és lehetöség amit itt nyújtotok. Köszönet érte aki kitalálta! 

Nekem csak a zene feltöltésével van problémám, nem kapok rá engedélyt a Canadahun-tól. Visszafelé müködik ugyan, de már letöltöttem originál CD-ket a gépemre és bosszant hogy nem tudom feltenni. :!:

Tudnál alkalomadtán segíteni? Fáradozásaidat elöre is köszönöm.
Üdvözlettel: Zsazsa


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 2)

Hi Goyo! Még szabin vagy?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 7)

Szia Goyóbis,
megőrült itt a számláló? A Belépés kizárólag hölgyeknek topicban utolsó bejegyzésként Edit-tide beírása szerepel, holott utolsónak én zártam :shock:


----------



## Judit (2006 November 8)

szóval a tiéd legyen az utolsó szó?


----------



## shreck12 (2006 November 9)

Hello,

Javaslat, nem problema. A fo oldalon a felhasznalot erinto resz (nevezzuk portletnek); na itt jo lenne boviteni mondjuk egy user adatmodosito URL-el. 

S.

Hello,

Masodszor. Problemam volt a kepfeltoltessel. Meret, file meret a korlatokon belul. Jpg formatum. Mi volt a problema, miert nem tudtam feltolteni? Koszike a valaszt.

S.

Hello,

Egy ujabb javaslat a vezerlopultot illetoen: nem lehetne implementalni egy olyan kis funkciot, ami summarizalja az osszes forumbeli hozzaszolasat az usernek?


----------



## Pixi (2006 November 12)

Szevasz shreck, de amiket javasolsz azok egytől egyig már régóta működnek. A vezérlőpultban, a profilodnál, az adataidat módosíthatod és bárkinek az összes hozzászólását megnézheted a profiljában, csak rá kell kattintanod a nevére.
Most, hogy túl vagy a 20 hozzászóláson, a kép, zene letöltés is elérhetővé válik a számodra.
A képfeltöltés a csatolás manageren keresztül : kiválasztod a saját gépedről, vagy az URL címét írod be, utána katt a 'Feltölt' gombra és addig vársz, amíg onnan kicsit balra meg nem jelenik a feltöltött kép neve !! Csak türelem, mert itt adott esetben 5-6 percet is kell várni !!
Ez után még mindig ugyanebben az ablakban lemész alulra és katt a 'Rendben' gombra.
Ezután kapod vissza az eredeti üzenetablakot és ha rendben van minden, akkor katt a 'Válasz Elküldése'.
Iszunk egy sört, én szomjas vagyok...


----------



## Kandri (2006 November 15)

Nekem egy olyan problémám lenne, hogy már 22 üzenetet küldtem, de még mindig nem vagyok állandó tag. Miért? Ha valaki tud segítsen pls nagyon fontos. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 15)

Kandri írta:


> Nekem egy olyan problémám lenne, hogy már 22 üzenetet küldtem, de még mindig nem vagyok állandó tag. Miért? Ha valaki tud segítsen pls nagyon fontos. Előre is köszönöm.


Egyrészt azért mert türelmetlen vagy és nem várod meg, amíg a rendszer frissít  Én úgy látom, hogy az vagy.


----------



## oma (2006 November 18)

*Re: Vezerlopult*

"Beállítások és Lehetőségek" alatt nem tudok kepet betenni a profilkephez. Miert? 

Merete kisebb is mint a megengedett; formatum: jpg
Ezt irja ki: "unable to save image" 
Sokszor probaltam mar, kerdeztem is, ahol kellett..
Akar Goyo is valaszolhat itt nyiltan, privit meg mindig nem kaptam..  :4:


De barki Mastol is koszonettel veszek mindenfele magyarazatot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 19)

En is probaltam, es sajnos valoban nem muxik. Goyo figyu, nezz mar utana . Koszi.


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 19)

csocsike írta:


> En is probaltam, es sajnos valoban nem muxik. Goyo figyu, nezz mar utana . Koszi.


 
evvel nekem is problemam volt


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

Spanky írta:


> evvel nekem is problemam volt



"volt" 

Es hogyan oldodott meg? Vagy az titok?


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> "volt"
> 
> Es hogyan oldodott meg? Vagy az titok?


 
nem oldodott meg, csak feladtam a harcot 
gondoltam, hogy a lap megijedt a pacekomtol :twisted:


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

Spanky írta:


> nem oldodott meg, csak feladtam a harcot
> gondoltam, hogy a lap megijedt a pacekomtol :twisted:



nadeee, 
Neked ott -ha jol nem csal az emlekezetem)- volt fent keped.. Nem? 
Osszezavartal most, Spanky szomszed. A kicsereles nem ment, vagy mi?


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> nadeee,
> Neked ott -ha jol nem csal az emlekezetem- volt fent keped.. Nem? Osszezavartal most, Spanky szomszed. A kicsereles nem ment, vagy mi?


 
kivettem, aztan probaltam vissza tenni, azt nem engedte...
meg a nyelvet is ramnyujtotta


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

Spanky írta:


> kivettem, aztan probaltam vissza tenni, azt nem engedte...
> meg a nyelvet is ramnyujtotta



OK. Megsem csalt a memoriam.  
Ebbol viszont olyasmire is lehet kovetkeztetni, hogy kezdetben vala a profilkep program, ami mukodokepes vala. Oszt egyszer csak fogta magat s felmondta a szolgalatot, tulsagosan benepesedtunk alapon, vagy mindegy mi masert. De ugy is kell nekunk, keson erkezoknek! Miert nem vandoroltunk ide hamarabb?!


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> OK. Megsem csalt a memoriam.
> Ebbol viszont olyasmire is lehet kovetkeztetni, hogy kezdetben vala a profilkep program, ami mukodokepes vala. Oszt egyszer csak fogta magat s felmondta a szolgalatot, tulsagosan benepesedtunk alapon, vagy mindegy mi masert. De ugy is kell nekunk, keson erkezoknek! Miert nem vandoroltunk ide hamarabb?!


 
BINGO!!!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 November 19)

Nekem van logo is, meg profilképem is, szeptemberben raktam fel....vagy ez most hülyeség, amit írtam,


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> OK. Megsem csalt a memoriam.
> Ebbol viszont olyasmire is lehet kovetkeztetni, hogy kezdetben vala a profilkep program, ami mukodokepes vala. Oszt egyszer csak fogta magat s felmondta a szolgalatot, tulsagosan benepesedtunk alapon, vagy mindegy mi masert. De ugy is kell nekunk, keson erkezoknek! Miert nem vandoroltunk ide hamarabb?!


szia Omacska vagy pedig tul hamar    mert a tegnap jelentkezett be valaki ....vagy megis a napokban , és azok tettek fel képet


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

kincsem írta:


> szia Omacska vagy pedig tul hamar    mert a tegnap jelentkezett be valaki ....vagy megis a napokban , és azok tettek fel képet



Na ez bogozodik a javabol.. :mrgreen: 
Akkor meg protekciozik a progi.  
Ejnyebejnye, tenyerest kap erte a.. na ki is?


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> Na ez bogozodik a javabol.. :mrgreen:
> Akkor meg protekciozik a progi.
> Ejnyebejnye, tenyerest kap erte a.. na ki is?


én nem voltam az biztos8)


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

kincsem írta:


> én nem voltam az biztos8)



Majdcsak kiderul... Csak jojjon meg GOYO Mester.


----------



## oma (2006 November 19)

oma írta:


> Majdcsak kiderul... Csak jojjon meg GOYO Mester.



Goyo Mester volt. Nincs!


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 21)

Már biztosan mindenki tudja rajtam kívül: miért nem tudok képet felrakni , pedig úgy láttam, hogy mindennek megfelel a kép JPEG Image 285x356, adobe photoshop. Mit csinálok rosszul?????


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

Juliana írta:


> Már biztosan mindenki tudja rajtam kívül: miért nem tudok képet felrakni , pedig úgy láttam, hogy mindennek megfelel a kép JPEG Image 285x356, adobe photoshop. Mit csinálok rosszul?????


hová szeretnéd tenni a képet kedves ?


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 21)

a képgalériába, a személyes mappába, bár nekem még nincs olyanom


----------



## pistuka (2006 November 21)

Juliana írta:


> a képgalériába, a személyes mappába, bár nekem még nincs olyanom



kiválasztod a fotógalériát a fő címből , kattints a feltöltésre tallózol a gépedről képet,megadod a címét a képnek ,leírást is adhatsz a képhez ,válassz kategóríát /személyes mappa ,...stb/és feltöltesz  a szükséges néyzetekbe pipákat tehetsz remélem sikerül !
a képek nagysága is fontos *max 2 mb*-erre is ügyelj meg a méretet is be kell állítani  az adatokat a táblázatban megtalálod /feltölthető fájlok kiterjesztések /! sok sikert :..:


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 23)

pistuka írta:


> kiválasztod a fotógalériát a fő címből , kattints a feltöltésre tallózol a gépedről képet,megadod a címét a képnek ,leírást is adhatsz a képhez ,válassz kategóríát /személyes mappa ,...stb/és feltöltesz  a szükséges néyzetekbe pipákat tehetsz remélem sikerül !
> a képek nagysága is fontos *max 2 mb*-erre is ügyelj meg a méretet is be kell állítani  az adatokat a táblázatban megtalálod /feltölthető fájlok kiterjesztések /! sok sikert :..:



ezt csináltam  és nem sikerült akkor sem, most sem:12::12::12:
most: 
1.) vagy én vagyok a béna,
2.) vagy én vagyok a béna.

és most már nem fogjátok meglátni az én szépséges három icipici fiamat


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 23)

Juliana írta:


> ezt csináltam  és nem sikerült akkor sem, most sem:12::12::12:
> most:
> 1.) vagy én vagyok a béna,
> 2.) vagy én vagyok a béna.
> ...


 


En a masodikra tippelek, de ha nem az akkor az elso


----------



## allegro (2006 November 23)

Juliana írta:


> ezt csináltam  és nem sikerült akkor sem, most sem:12::12::12:
> most:
> 1.) vagy én vagyok a béna,
> 2.) vagy én vagyok a béna.
> ...


 


csocsike írta:


> En a masodikra tippelek, de ha nem az akkor az elso


Ne hallgass csöcsire, nem vagy béna!  
Előfordult ez mással is, a Fotógalériába nem tudott feltölteni, aztán más névvel regisztrálva már nem volt gondja.
A Fotó album / Lehet képeket felrakni topicba bróbáld meg! Sok sikert!


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 24)

allegro írta:


> Ne hallgass csöcsire, nem vagy béna!
> Előfordult ez mással is, a Fotógalériába nem tudott feltölteni, aztán más névvel regisztrálva már nem volt gondja.
> A Fotó album / Lehet képeket felrakni topicba bróbáld meg! Sok sikert!


Köszi megpróbálom, hátha ...


----------



## Juliana (2006 November 24)

Kész, vége, feladom  , úgy látom valóban a 2. pont lépett érvénybe.


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

*Bemutatkozom:*



csocsike írta:


> En is probaltam, es sajnos valoban nem muxik. Goyo figyu, nezz mar utana . Koszi.



Mivel azota sem lehet, semmikeppen, betenni kepet az en profilomba, igy tettem fel most par fotot a galeriaba. Kb. 4-5 eves kepek (akkor meg Ontarioban eltem); - nem digi kameraval keszultek, tehat nem minosegiek, de rajtuk en magam vagyok. Ja, es az emlegetett 210 csatornas szatelit tanyer a vityilo tetejen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

oma írta:


> Mivel azota sem lehet, semmikeppen, betenni kepet az en profilomba, igy tettem fel most par fotot a galeriaba. Kb. 4-5 eves kepek (akkor meg Ontarioban eltem); - nem digi kameraval keszultek, tehat nem minosegiek, de rajtuk en magam vagyok. Ja, es az emlegetett 210 csatornas szatelit tanyer a vityilo tetejen.


 

na most en jol elmegyek es megnezlek


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> na most en jol elmegyek es megnezlek


 
elobb???


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

Spanky írta:


> elobb???


 

Aha


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> Aha


 

:mrgreen:


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

Spanky írta:


> elobb???



elobb vagy utobb.. ?


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> na most en jol elmegyek es megnezlek



Menj is jol el.. oda.. ha mar nem javitottatok meg a progit.


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 26)

oma írta:


> Menj is jol el.. oda.. ha mar nem javitottatok meg a progit.


 

En nem ertek hozza, en csak ahoz ertek, hogy aki ert hozza azt hogyan kergessem az oruletbe. Most ott van es meg nem tert magahoz


----------



## oma (2006 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> En nem ertek hozza, en csak ahoz ertek, hogy aki ert hozza azt hogyan kergessem az oruletbe. Most ott van es meg nem tert magahoz



Turelem, (hatha) rozsat terem.  Semmi baj, kulonben..


----------



## *zsazsa* (2006 November 28)

Szép jó reggelt!
Nem tudom mi történt mióta nem jártam erre, de most minden hozzászólás után kivág a canadahun.com Vajon miért?


----------



## sasocska (2006 November 29)

*Hiba?*

Üdvözletem a panasz oldalon!
Egy idö óta nem tudok belépni a "rendes" módon az oldalra.Beírom amit kell,megkapom az üdvözlö köszönetet,aztán kivág az oldalról.

A Google keresön keresztül viszont gond nélkül bejutok.

Hol a hiba?

Köszönettel a válaszért!


----------



## kincsem (2006 November 30)

sasocska írta:


> Üdvözletem a panasz oldalon!
> Egy idö óta nem tudok belépni a "rendes" módon az oldalra.Beírom amit kell,megkapom az üdvözlö köszönetet,aztán kivág az oldalról.
> 
> A Google keresön keresztül viszont gond nélkül bejutok.
> ...


nem tudom mi nálad a ''rendes'' mód mert biztos nem vagy egyedül , de engem is kivag üdvoözlés után , pedig én a Googlen keresztül akarok bejutni 2 nap utan sikerült panaszmentesen belépni. De üzenet irás közben pedig szépen kivágott


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 2)

Nekem az a gondom, hogy néhányan minden topicot telefirkálnak 1-2 nem is odavaló dologgal.

"Figyelem, csak az allando tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Allando tagok azok, akik minimum 20 ,* ertelmes, a temakba vago hozzászólással* rendelkeznek és legalább 2 napja regisztráltak."

Ezt nem veszik figyelembe, különösen azt nem, amit kiemeltem.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 2)

sztzs írta:


> Nekem az a gondom, hogy néhányan minden topicot telefirkálnak 1-2 nem is odavaló dologgal.
> 
> "Figyelem, csak az allando tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Allando tagok azok, akik minimum 20 ,* ertelmes, a temakba vago hozzászólással* rendelkeznek és legalább 2 napja regisztráltak."
> 
> Ezt nem veszik figyelembe, különösen azt nem, amit kiemeltem.


Béka radiroz szorgalmasan :-D


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 2)

Ila1 írta:


> Béka radiroz szorgalmasan :-D


Tudom illetve látom....szedem is le amiket betettem, mert már nincs rá szükség!!!!! :4:


----------



## pitor (2006 December 9)

keresek egy olyan oldalt amin az összes létező zene rajt van.segítsetek lécci,mert tudom hogy van csak azt nem hol.lányoknak szeretnék dalokkat
kkösy a segítséget.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 9)

pitor írta:


> keresek egy olyan oldalt amin az összes létező zene rajt van.segítsetek lécci,mert tudom hogy van csak azt nem hol.lányoknak szeretnék dalokkat
> kkösy a segítséget.


 
Hát öcsém illen nincs.
De ha ügyes vagy és utánna jársz neten biztosan megtalálod.


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 12)

Kedves Goyo!

Írtam Neked egy problámával kapcsolatosan, de sajnos nem kaptam választ. 
Légyszíves válaszoljál a kérdésemre.


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 13)

eddig a ZENE topic a FONTOS kategóriába tartozott. Már nem. Miért?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 13)

sztzs írta:


> eddig a ZENE topic a FONTOS kategóriába tartozott. Már nem. Miért?


 

Biztam benne , hogy nehezebben talajak meg. ha akarod , visszateszem.


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 13)

csocsike írta:


> Biztam benne , hogy nehezebben talajak meg. ha akarod , visszateszem.


Ezt a logikát is értem, de a kereső mindent kiad, ami azon már rajta van, tehát aki keres vmit, az simán megtalálja. Beüti a dal címét+ mp3, és nem kell 10 perc böngészés sem hozzá. Aki meg itt van, az meg már ráakadt. De nem én fogok dönteni abban, hogy mi a fontos!


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 13)

Visszatettem


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 13)

csocsike írta:


> Visszatettem


Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 13)

Szivessen.


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 13)

Csöcsike drága!

Goyo nem szokott válaszolni? Ő a technikai munkatárs?


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 15)

Szeretnék a profilomba képet feltölteni, de nem tudok :-( 
Segítség! ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Szeretnék a profilomba képet feltölteni, de nem tudok :-(
> Segítség! ;-)


 

Amikor utoljara probaltam , nekem se ment, de megnezem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 15)

Táltos írta:


> Csöcsike drága!
> 
> Goyo nem szokott válaszolni? Ő a technikai munkatárs?


 

A Goyoval masfel honapja nincs kapcsolatom , es en lennek a legboldogabb ha elokerulne. bocsi. Nem tudom elerni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Szeretnék a profilomba képet feltölteni, de nem tudok :-(
> Segítség! ;-)


 

Nekem sem megy. Bocsi, nem tudok segiteni.


----------



## pappandras (2006 December 15)

*Képfeltöltés*



Ila1 írta:


> Szeretnék a profilomba képet feltölteni, de nem tudok :-(
> Segítség! ;-)


 
Valószínűleg rossz a méret.

András


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 15)

pappandras írta:


> Valószínűleg rossz a méret.
> 
> András


 

Nem a meret a gond, azt megneztem.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 15)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem sem megy. Bocsi, nem tudok segiteni.


Ez van. 
Ezen azért nem múlik a boldog karácsonyunk Csocsike.
Goyo biztos karácsonyi-ajándékhalmok felett nem találja a telefonját és a számítógépét. Majd előkerül....


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 15)

Ila1 írta:


> Ez van.
> Ezen azért nem múlik a boldog karácsonyunk Csocsike.
> Goyo biztos karácsonyi-ajándékhalmok felett nem találja a telefonját és a számítógépét. Majd előkerül....


 

Remelem , hogy elobb mint utobb.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

csocsike írta:


> Remelem , hogy elobb mint utobb.


Nagyon ugy nezki hogy utobb. Bar.....csodak tortenhetnek.


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 23)

*szabályzat, vagy szeretet?????*

picike




vbmenu_register("postmenu_428670", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 5 


Idézem az aláírásodat:

„Nincs nagyobb boldogság, mintha szeretnek bennünket" 
(Charlotte Brontë)

Bocsi, hogy kíváncsi vagyok. Bocs, nem tudtam, hogy nem szerethetnek annyira, hogy elküldik így karácsony közelében...



Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *sztzs* 

 
_*UJBELEPOKNEK FIGYELEM. *

*Figyelem, csak az allando tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Allando tagok azok, akik minimum 20 , ertelmes, a temakba vago hozzászólással rendelkeznek és legalább 2 napja regisztráltak.*

*Ez nem a kivansagmusor, minden keres, lista, valamint bemutakozas torlesre kerul. A bemutatkozasra beszelgetesre **kulon topic van, kerem hasznaljatok. *
*Amenyiben megszegi valaki ezeket a szabalyokat , regisztraciojat toroljuk .*
*Megerteseteket koszonom. .*

*MODERATOR.*

*Zenet ugy teszunk fel, hogy a hozzaszol gombra click, kinyillik egy ablak ha akarsz irsz bele ha akarsz csak egy sarga babara click . Ez fontos. Utana lejebb mesz, csatolas manegger, click, Browser, kivalasztod azt a szamot a sajat gepedrol amit szeretngombel folteni, feltolt. Egyszere csak egy szamot, ha feltoltott , ez eltarthat 2-3 percig is, akkor ablak becsuk es elkuld *_


----------



## firebird (2006 December 23)

Aha, most már értem miért fogynak a hozzászólásaim...


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 23)

Jobb keson mint soha. Most meg van a 20, az oldal orankent frisit , turelem.


----------



## firebird (2006 December 23)

csocsike írta:


> Jobb keson mint soha. Most meg van a 20, az oldal orankent frisit , turelem.


Most már a kilincsen ülve is kibirom..


----------



## marisza (2006 December 24)

sztzs írta:


> picike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Címnek ezt adtad* "*szabályzat, vagy szeretet?????"
Szerintem, meg zsarolás. Az idézeted értelmezéséről, már nem is beszélek. A karácsony pedig nem ad felmentést a szabályzatok, szabályok alól.
*_*
*_


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

Kedves Ccöcsike!

Egy számítógépről két személy, két névvel, hogyan tud regisztrálni?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 28)

Ugy ahogy egy, de azt nalam jelzi a rendszer.  Ami nem baj. Kulon emil cim kell es mas nez mas jelszoval


----------



## Táltos (2006 December 28)

csocsike írta:


> Ugy ahogy egy, de azt nalam jelzi a rendszer.  Ami nem baj. Kulon emil cim kell es mas nez mas jelszoval


 
Köszönöm! További szép napot!


----------



## oma (2006 December 29)

Kedves Adminok, 
A mai nap ujra meggyozott arrol, hogy szeretnek a "hatterbe", vagyis a prifilomba betenni egy kepet magamrol. Honapokkal elobb mar kertem eziranyu segitseget. Csocsikenek meg a password-ot is megadtam, hogy o probalja meg, nem ment neki sem. 
Szoval, most ujbol megkerdezlek, miert van az, hogy egyeseknek mukodik az a funkcio is, nekem nem! 
Ha valakinek van barmifele otlete, hogyan tudnam ezt a dolgot megoldani, kerem irja be ide. 

A logo kepem pedig marad tovabbra is a szerencse-patkom. (ha tetszik, ha nem!)


----------



## allegro (2006 December 29)

Azokhoz a fórumtársaimhoz szólok, akik fotókat tesznek fel (Nap fotója, stb..) 
Sok esetben találkozom olyan fotókkal, amik képtárakból, az NG oldalairól kerülnek fel. A jogvédelem külön történet, hogy mire és hogyan használjuk fel ezeket a képeket, de amennyiben azonosítható alkotójának a neve, tiszteljük meg azzal, hogy azt odaírjuk (ahogy a vers íróját, vagy a zeneszerzőt is jelezzük, ha idézünk).
Már csak azért is, hogy egy nekünk tetsző kép után a fotós többi remekét is fellelhessük.


----------



## Melitta (2006 December 29)

allegro írta:


> Azokhoz a fórumtársaimhoz szólok, akik fotókat tesznek fel (Nap fotója, stb..)
> Sok esetben találkozom olyan fotókkal, amik képtárakból, az NG oldalairól kerülnek fel. A jogvédelem külön történet, hogy mire és hogyan használjuk fel ezeket a képeket, de amennyiben azonosítható alkotójának a neve, tiszteljük meg azzal, hogy azt odaírjuk (ahogy a vers íróját, vagy a zeneszerzőt is jelezzük, ha idézünk).
> Már csak azért is, hogy egy nekünk tetsző kép után a fotós többi remekét is fellelhessük.


 
halas koszonet soraidert!:656:


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 29)

allegro írta:


> Azokhoz a fórumtársaimhoz szólok, akik fotókat tesznek fel (Nap fotója, stb..)
> Sok esetben találkozom olyan fotókkal, amik képtárakból, az NG oldalairól kerülnek fel. A jogvédelem külön történet, hogy mire és hogyan használjuk fel ezeket a képeket, de amennyiben azonosítható alkotójának a neve, tiszteljük meg azzal, hogy azt odaírjuk (ahogy a vers íróját, vagy a zeneszerzőt is jelezzük, ha idézünk).
> Már csak azért is, hogy egy nekünk tetsző kép után a fotós többi remekét is fellelhessük.


részemről, ha találok jelölést- odaírtam, ha nem, akkor nem tettem, de az oldal nevét ezután jelezni fogom, igérem!


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 December 29)

oma írta:


> Kedves Adminok,
> A mai nap ujra meggyozott arrol, hogy szeretnek a "hatterbe", vagyis a prifilomba betenni egy kepet magamrol. Honapokkal elobb mar kertem eziranyu segitseget. Csocsikenek meg a password-ot is megadtam, hogy o probalja meg, nem ment neki sem.
> Szoval, most ujbol megkerdezlek, miert van az, hogy egyeseknek mukodik az a funkcio is, nekem nem!
> Ha valakinek van barmifele otlete, hogyan tudnam ezt a dolgot megoldani, kerem irja be ide.
> ...


 
Szevasz Óma!
Próbáld meg a képet erre a méretre csökkenteni és úgy főtenni Megjegyzés: Az egyedi logó maximális mérete 500 x 500 pixel vagy 195.3 KB (amelyik kisebb). 
Habár ha béka is próbákozott vele akkor lehet hogy télleg gond van.

Amúgy meg nekem illen patkóssan is tetszel.


----------



## allegro (2006 December 29)

sztzs írta:


> részemről, ha találok jelölést- odaírtam, ha nem, akkor nem tettem, de az oldal nevét ezután jelezni fogom, igérem!


Köszönöm sztzs!


----------



## oma (2006 December 30)

Sztyopa írta:


> Szevasz Óma!
> Próbáld meg a képet erre a méretre csökkenteni és úgy főtenni Megjegyzés: Az egyedi logó maximális mérete 500 x 500 pixel vagy 195.3 KB (amelyik kisebb).
> Habár ha béka is próbákozott vele akkor lehet hogy télleg gond van.
> 
> Amúgy meg nekem illen patkóssan is tetszel.




Sztyopam, a kep merete stimmelt. Csakugyan Csocsikenek sem mukodott.

Szivmelengeto, hogy patkosan is elfogadsz, ugy is tetszem Neked. Koszi.
Tudod, rancaimat a patko lukaiba es a szende viragszirmokba rejtem.


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

Sziasztok
én csak azt nem díjazom hogy 22 üzenet után lehet valaki állandó tag.
megérteni megértem.


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 30)

BERU írta:


> Sziasztok
> én csak azt nem díjazom hogy 22 üzenet után lehet valaki állandó tag.
> megérteni megértem.


Szia, BERU!
Semmi baj, ha nincs díj De ha belegondolsz az "állandó tag" fogalmába, az valami rendszerességet is takar....és nem a nézelődésben! Mert nézelődni anélkül is lehet, csak a feltett dolgokat nem lehet meghallgatni....ez még nem is nagy ár mindazért, amit itt találsz. És csak 20, nem 22:4:


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 30)

BERU írta:


> Sziasztok
> én csak azt nem díjazom hogy 22 üzenet után lehet valaki állandó tag.
> megérteni megértem.


 
A 22 igazából 20 és két napi tagság.
Örülök, hogy megérted, de szerintem bele sem gondoltál azért ebbe a tagságdologba mélyebben.

Vegyünk egy páldát. 
Bekopoog hozzád egy idegen a házadba, beront, kinyitja a frigót, kivesz belőle valamit, majd szó nélkül leül a kanapédra, eszik-iszik és szó nékül távozik. De lehet, hogy közben sáros a cipője és összemorzsázza, koszolja a szőnyegedet, amit te kitartó munkával rendbentartottál, amiért megdolgoztál.

És akkor most kérlek asszociálj!

Ugye most már érthető a szabályzat?

Magam részéről én a hozzászólás számát megemelném, nem is duplájára, minimum ötszörösére, és akkor biztonyára nem csak vinni, hanem adni is akarnának a tagok mindannyiunk nagy örömére.


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

Szó nincs arról, hogy ide berontottam, sőt azt is megírtam hogy innen származó kedves idézetet kaptam az egyik ismerősömtől és sokáig nem regisztráltam, csak néztem hogy működik ez az oldal!
Megtetszett és azóta irogatok. Jó dolognak tarom hogy ennyi összetartó ember van itt, szerintem felesleges ennyire távolságtartónak lenni , tudom hogy vannak olyan emberek akik szóra sem érdemesek.Engem érdekel ez az oldal és azért írok, csak véleményt mertem nyílvánítani.
Elnézésedet kérem ha megbántottalak nem állt szándékomban.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 December 30)

BERU írta:


> Szó nincs arról, hogy ide berontottam, sőt azt is megírtam hogy innen származó kedves idézetet kaptam az egyik ismerősömtől és sokáig nem regisztráltam, csak néztem hogy működik ez az oldal!
> Megtetszett és azóta irogatok. Jó dolognak tarom hogy ennyi összetartó ember van itt, szerintem felesleges ennyire távolságtartónak lenni , tudom hogy vannak olyan emberek akik szóra sem érdemesek.Engem érdekel ez az oldal és azért írok, csak véleményt mertem nyílvánítani.
> Elnézésedet kérem ha megbántottalak nem állt szándékomban.


Dehogy bántottál meg Beru és a véleménynyílvánításnak nagyon örülök. Érezd jól magad itt és váljon belőled állandó aktív tag!!! :-D


----------



## BERU (2006 December 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## palmlaca (2006 December 30)

BERU írta:


> Köszönöm



Ne köszönj semit csak érezd jól magad itt örülünk neked is

szinesited az oldalt egyéniségeddel!!!!:4:


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 30)

Szep napot kivanok Mindenkinek!


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 30)

*hol a moderátor? SOS a minden ,ami HANGOS PRÓZA topicba*





Ma, 11:31 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435354", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


Nagyon orulok annak hogy letezik egy ilyen klassz honlap!


 

 

​
imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz
#*1082* 

 



Ma, 11:32 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435357", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


Latom itt sok klassz dolog kozott meg jo baratokra is szert lehet tenni...


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1083* 

 



Ma, 11:35 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435360", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


Haliho


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1084* 

 



Ma, 11:35 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435362", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


:smile:


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1085* 

 



Ma, 11:35 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435363", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


:smile:
:wink:


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1086* 

 



Ma, 11:36 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435365", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


Jol el vagyok itt egyedul


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1087* 

 



Ma, 11:36 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435366", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


Pont itt nincs senki?


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1088* 

 



Ma, 11:37 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435367", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


:-0


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1089* 

 



Ma, 11:37 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435370", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 





 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1090* 

 



Ma, 11:37 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435371", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 16 


;-p


 

 

​
​imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435379", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 18 


itt kiserletezek a jelekkel bocs ha hulyeseg jon ki


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz
#*1095* 

 



Ma, 11:39 PM 
bogaras



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435380", true); 
Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 43 


Kell egy kis idő, míg megszoknak a ''régiek'', hogy itt vagy. Sok a ''berepülő pilóta'' aki csak azért nyomja a szöveget, hogy letölthessen.


 

 

​bogarasNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet bogaras részéreMutasd bogaras összes üzenetétbogaras hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1096* 

 



Ma, 11:41 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435381", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 18 


szoval bocsi


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1097* 

 



Ma, 11:41 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435382", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 18 


:-*


 

 

​
​


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 31)

*csak problémáim vannak*

Ez meg a zene topicban volt! Mikor lesz moderálás?

imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435407", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 25 


Egeszsegben Gazdag Boldog Uj Evet kivanok mindenkinek...


 

 

​
imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz
#*7012* 

 



Ma, 11:54 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435409", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 25 


Ne haragudjatok ha valamit elszurtam... Bocs


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*7013* 

 



Ma, 11:56 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435412", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 25 


Szivesen beszelnek veled zenerol


 

 

​imrezoltanNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet imrezoltan részéreMutasd imrezoltan összes üzenetétimrezoltan hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*7014* 

 



Ma, 11:57 PM 
imrezoltan



vbmenu_register("postmenu_435414", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 25 


Es ha erdekel Kepzomuveszetrol is SZTSZ


 

 

​
​


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 1)

*minden topicban ugyanez...miért?*

cslehel



vbmenu_register("postmenu_436535", true); 
Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Üzenet: 17 


Havas téli lepedő borítja a tájat,
Ilyenkor a jó pezsgő serkenti a májat.
Sült malacka vándorol a bendőbe,
Kívánok sok-sok jót az új esztendőre! B.Ú.É.K.!
​


Tehát nem tetszik, hogy betartva a szabályzat...


----------



## lacib (2007 Január 2)

*csak egy kérdés*

miért van hogy ha bármit (csatolt fájlt, képet) meg akarok nyitni azt irja a fórum hogy nincs jogosultságom stb ?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 2)

lacib írta:


> miért van hogy ha bármit (csatolt fájlt, képet) meg akarok nyitni azt irja a fórum hogy nincs jogosultságom stb ?


Olvasd el a szabályzatot...egyébként azért van, mert nem vagy állandó tag.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

lacib írta:


> miért van hogy ha bármit (csatolt fájlt, képet) meg akarok nyitni azt irja a fórum hogy nincs jogosultságom stb ?


Mert 20-ertelmes hozzaszolas kell,azonkivul 2-nap tagsag.Ezutan nyitva a nagykapu is szamodra.


----------



## lacib (2007 Január 2)

Amigo írta:


> Mert 20-ertelmes hozzaszolas kell,azonkivul 2-nap tagsag.Ezutan nyitva a nagykapu is szamodra.


köszi Amigo majd igyekszem értelmesen hozzászólni  :4: 
(ez lehet az első értelmes hsz?):4:


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 2)

lacib írta:


> köszi Amigo majd igyekszem értelmesen hozzászólni  :4:
> (ez lehet az első értelmes hsz?):4:


Sajnos en sem tudom mit ertenek, ertelmes hozzaszolason.Engem is moderaltak mar ki egyszer,mert a moderator szerint ertelmetlenul tudattam Vele hogy mikor nyit a kocsma.


----------



## lacib (2007 Január 2)

Amigo semmi gond ha te sem tudod hogy mi az értelmes hsz akkor nem fogok megsértődni ha moderálnak  (azt meg eltitkolom mikor nyit a kocsma)


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 2)

Igazából nem a fórummal van problémám, hanem a változással. Csocsikét ismertem, szerettem. Goyót is ismerem személyesen, de Dr. Watsonról sajna nem tudtunk meg eddig semmit. Jó lenne látni ki ő és milyen ember, hogy viszonyuljunk hozzá. 
Kedves Wason kérlek orvosold, ha lehet a problémámat.

Jó lenne tudni a változással, a moderátorcserével mi fog változni és hogy viszonyuljunk a fórumhoz ezentúl.

Köszönöm:

Ilona


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Igazából nem a fórummal van problémám, hanem a változással. Csocsikét ismertem, szerettem. Goyót is ismerem személyesen, de Dr. Watsonról sajna nem tudtunk meg eddig semmit. Jó lenne látni ki ő és milyen ember, hogy viszonyuljunk hozzá.
> Kedves Wason kérlek orvosold, ha lehet a problémámat.
> 
> Jó lenne tudni a változással, a moderátorcserével mi fog változni és hogy viszonyuljunk a fórumhoz ezentúl.
> ...


 
Sokat tudsz Te rólam, csak nem tudod...
Ha Csöcsikét kérdeznéd, akit mint mondod ismersz szeretsz, azt mondaná, Doki az akit sokszor ugrasztottam, mikor leállt a fórum, csináljon már valamit, és Doki csinált rendszerint és a fórum ment tovább... Csöcsikével meg beszélgettünk még ilyenkor kicsit...én is szeretem Csöcsikét...
Ha goyot kérdeznéd elmondaná, hogy már a Dumcsi indulásakor együtt dolgoztunk, közösen fordítottuk magyarra ezt a fórummotort amit itt használunk és több más fórumot is üzemeltetünk évek óta...elmondaná még, hogy jó barátok vagyunk és üzlettársak is, naponta dolgozunk láthatatlanul például azon is, hogy ez a fórum minél otthonosabb, komfortosabb legyen...ahogy ezt a közeljövőben fogjátok is tapasztalni...
És még sok minden egyebet is tudna mondani, de azokat úgysem fogja... 
Ha Melittát kérdeznéd, elmesélné, hogy szeretem a bécsi szeletet, és hármasban beszélgettünk jó sokat arról, milyen is legyen az új CanadaHun, az a fórum, ahol most vagyunk...
És hogy ne csak őket mondjam, hanem egy aktív fórumozót is, ha Pufit kérdezed, akivel Torontóban volt alkalmam találkozni, talán elmondaná, hogy kedvenc italom az unicum...
Valószínű sok egyebet is mondanának, ha kérdeznéd őket, talán objektívebb lenne a kép, mintha én mondanék bármit is magamról...
Ha a Bordán kérdeznél felőlem ahol évek óta vagyok adminisztrátor, talán azt mondanák, nyugodt vagyok és objektív...közvetlen és mégis határozott...
Szóval, hogy ki vagyok és milyen ember, erre nem én vagyok hivatott válaszolni, mert ugye minden szentnek...
Persze ha valami speciális kérdésed van, tedd fel, aztán vagy válaszolok, vagy nem...

A változásokról...

Kialakult egy helyzet, Csöcsike a fórum egyetlen moderátora lemondott...
Abban állapodtunk meg Melittával és goyoval, hogy egyenlőre hárman elvégezzük ezt a munkát...ez egy helyzet...
A magam részét tudom elmondani, mi lesz más...például az, hogy én Budapesten élek ezért máskor van nappal mint Csöcsikének...meg amúgy sem tudok annyit fent lenni a fórumon mint ő...
Nyilván nem minden ugyanúgy történik ahogy megszoktátok, kaptam is már jelzéseket, Csöcsike ezt így csinálta azt meg úgy...mások vagyunk...
Sokat tudtok viszont segíteni, ha adott esetben egy privátban jelzitek, ha oda nem illő dologgal találkoztok...
És végül arról, mit nem viselek el...nem viselem el a veszekedést, kakaskodást és legfőképp a személyeskedést, mégha bármilyen kifinomult eszközökkel is történik...
A jó fórum az, ahova a tagok szeretnek járni, ahol szeretik egymást és ha nincs, hiányzik nekik...egy közösség, ahol béke van és szeretet...a legjobb fórum pedig az, ahol a moderátornak nem akad dolga...

Kezdetnek talán ennyi...

Doki


----------



## csocsike (2007 Január 3)

Gyerekek, Doki jo ember, mindig segitett amikor kellett. Nem vagyunk egyformak, szokjatok meg. Sziasztok.


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

csocsike írta:


> Gyerekek, Doki jo ember, mindig segitett amikor kellett. Nem vagyunk egyformak, szokjatok meg. Sziasztok.


:..: Szia Csocsike! Boldog Új Évet Kívánok Neked és a családodnak!:4: Hiányzol "béka", innét, de biztosan sikerül összerázódni az új Moderátorokkal a CH Fórumozóinak!
(csak idő és türelem!)
Már olvasgattam Nálad!


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 3)

Hello DRWatson , legy udvozolve az uj szerepkorben . 
Hmmm Probalok gondolkodni, ki lehetsz... Ila nak irt levedben emlitetted a Dumcsinal is "leteztel'' mar. Ila nem hiszem tud errol, o csak par honapja lepett be kozenk. De en Tozsgyokeres dumcsis tag voltam es skyexes is talan Te melekszel ram. Sajna en nem jovok ra Te ki vagy . De legy udvozolve , es minden jot kivanok neked . 
BUEK  
GabiZita


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

Gabizita írta:


> Hello DRWatson , legy udvozolve az uj szerepkorben .
> Hmmm Probalok gondolkodni, ki lehetsz... Ila nak irt levedben emlitetted a Dumcsinal is "leteztel'' mar. Ila nem hiszem tud errol, o csak par honapja lepett be kozenk. De en Tozsgyokeres dumcsis tag voltam es skyexes is talan Te melekszel ram. Sajna en nem jovok ra Te ki vagy . De legy udvozolve , es minden jot kivanok neked .
> BUEK
> GabiZita


Megnéztem, DRWatson, már 2003-tól itt van, Gabi! A "változások" topicba írt a goyo, olvasd el!


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 3)

Kinszi írta:


> Megnéztem, DRWatson, már 2003-tól itt van, Gabi! A "változások" topicba írt a goyo, olvasd el!


 Jol emlekszem a nevere , mar regebb ota , de gondoltam , hogy az elozo forumonkrol talan ismertem, mivel az joval kisebb es szemelyesebb forum volt .


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

Gabizita írta:


> Jol emlekszem a nevere , mar regebb ota , de gondoltam , hogy az elozo forumonkrol talan ismertem, mivel az joval kisebb es szemelyesebb forum volt .


Azóta minden megváltozott! Ha csak az ide évet nézzük, akkor is hatalmas változás történt itt!


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Halihoooo ! 
Jol irta a Doki ! Az a jo forum amikor kevest kell moderalni ;-)


----------



## Gabizita (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> Halihoooo !
> Jol irta a Doki ! Az a jo forum amikor kevest kell moderalni ;-)


Tokeletesen egyet ertek ezzel !!


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Sokat tudsz Te rólam, csak nem tudod...
> (...)
> Doki




En például úgy gondolom, saját tapasztalatból is, hogy vannak itt, akik csak arcképhez képesek teljességgel viszonyulni, pedig...;; - Ez lehetett a kérdés egyik legföbb inditéka. Pedig egy moderátort egyáltalán nem muszáj látni. Szakmai dolgot végezni "háttérböl" is lehet. 
Hogy Csocsike egyébben is hozzánk nött, avagy mi nöttünk hozzá, az már más tál tészta. :00:


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Oma ! Tokeletesen igazad van ! 
A moderatort jobb ha nem "ismerjuk" .
Az egesz feszultseg szemelyes ismeretseg miatt tortent :-( Csocsike egy aktiv , torzsgardatag es szerintem a hiba ott volt , hogy "moderator"-nak lett kinevezve . Ezenkivul erzekeny a draga lelke ......;-)


----------



## Judith (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> Oma ! Tokeletesen igazad van !
> A moderatort jobb ha nem "ismerjuk" .
> Az egesz feszultseg szemelyes ismeretseg miatt tortent :-( Csocsike egy aktiv , torzsgardatag es szerintem a hiba ott volt , hogy "moderator"-nak lett kinevezve . Ezenkivul erzekeny a draga lelke ......;-)



khm! Fifike! Szerintem meg a világon semmi baj nem volt Csöcsike moderátorságával. Rendkivül rendesen végezte a dolgát, attól függetlenül, hogy "törzstag" volt. De mivel, hogy "törzstag" volt, igy talán könnyebben lehetett bele rugni, azoknak, akiket kimoderált, mint ha ugyanezt egy láthatatlan személy tette volna. Azt hiszem igy pontosabb a fogalmazás.Nem?8)


----------



## Pufi (2007 Január 3)

*d*

Kedves Doki jo munkat.
Isten hozott.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Sziasztok! Az előbbi beírásokra is szeretnék reagálni később, de előtte kérdeznék más témában: Más más honlapra átírányítani lehet- e? Mert lehet, hogy rosszul emléxem, de más honlap címére nem volt illő átüldeni a CH tagot, ide hoztunk mindent (forrás-megjelöléssel)


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> Sziasztok! Az előbbi beírásokra is szeretnék reagálni később, de előtte kérdeznék más témában: Más más honlapra átírányítani lehet- e? Mert lehet, hogy rosszul emléxem, de más honlap címére nem volt illő átüldeni a CH tagot, ide hoztunk mindent (forrás-megjelöléssel)


Kérek szépen választ! Ki tudja?


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> Kérek szépen választ! Ki tudja?


 
Külső oldalt ide belinkelni, ahol letölthető dolgok vannak, nem illő...
A csatolás managerbe be tudsz tenni külső linket és akkor onnan tölti fel a CanadaHun szerverre...ha ez volt a kérdés...


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Külső oldalt ide belinkelni, ahol letölthető dolgok vannak, nem illő...
> A csatolás managerbe be tudsz tenni külső linket és akkor onnan tölti fel a CanadaHun szerverre...ha ez volt a kérdés...


Köszönöm Doki, de nem rólam van szó, csak láttam több helyen....én nem szoktam....én bemásolom forrást jelölök, csatolok, stb.


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Külső oldalt ide belinkelni, ahol letölthető dolgok vannak, nem illő...
> A csatolás managerbe be tudsz tenni külső linket és akkor onnan tölti fel a CanadaHun szerverre...ha ez volt a kérdés...



Szia Doki Én nem ismerlek, azért BUÉK neked is
Olvasom, Csöcsike helyett Te lettél a moderátor
Jó munkát!


----------



## Judith (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Külső oldalt ide belinkelni, ahol letölthető dolgok vannak, nem illő...
> A csatolás managerbe be tudsz tenni külső linket és akkor onnan tölti fel a CanadaHun szerverre...ha ez volt a kérdés...



Na, ez nekem magas volt, egy szót sem értettem belöle. Mit nem illik vagy hogyan kell csinálni a mit?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Judith írta:


> Na, ez nekem magas volt, egy szót sem értettem belöle. Mit nem illik vagy hogyan kell csinálni a mit?


ha vki úgy kezdi www........az az


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> Köszönöm Doki, de nem rólam van szó, csak láttam több helyen....


 
Ha megmutatod mikor találkozol ilyennel, intézkedem...



Anry írta:


> Szia Doki Én nem ismerlek, azért BUÉK neked is
> Olvasom, Csöcsike helyett Te lettél a moderátor
> Jó munkát!


 
BÚÉK Neked is, köszi...



Judith írta:


> Na, ez nekem magas volt, egy szót sem értettem belöle. Mit nem illik vagy hogyan kell csinálni a mit?


 
Mikor valaki ahelyett feltöltene valamit a CanadaHun-ra, ideteszi az oldal elérhetőségét ahol az a valami /pl zene/ található...


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 3)

Anry írta:


> Szia Doki
> Olvasom, Csöcsike helyett Te lettél a moderátor
> Jó munkát!



Hol lehet ezt az ujdonsagot olvasni? Segitsetek legyszives egy utalassal az elveszettnek!:656:

Mindenesetre Dr Watson neked jo munkat, Csöcsikenek meg köszönet az eddigiert!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Mrs. Julius írta:


> Hol lehet ezt az ujdonsagot olvasni? Segitsetek legyszives egy utalassal az elveszettnek!:656:
> 
> Mindenesetre Dr Watson neked jo munkat, Csöcsikenek meg köszönet az eddigiert!


Változások topic


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Kinszi írta:


> Megnéztem, DRWatson, már 2003-tól itt van, Gabi! A "változások" topicba írt a goyo, olvasd el!


Igen, ezt én is megnéztem, csak nem írt, azért nem ismertük. Reméljük, minden rendetlenkedőt elkap és így a hozzászólásai megemelkednek, és élre tör! Hmmmm.....mi lesz, ha mindenki jól viselkedik?


----------



## Judit (2007 Január 3)

Mindenkinek Boldog Új Évet és kellemes fórumozást kívánok, Dokinak pedig jó munkát!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

FiFike írta:


> Halihoooo !
> Jol irta a Doki ! Az a jo forum amikor kevest kell moderalni ;-)


A fórumot a regisztrált tagok csinálják. És nem kell előtte szabályzatból vizsgázni. Tehát az a jó fórum, ahol jól moderálnak!


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> En például úgy gondolom, saját tapasztalatból is, hogy vannak itt, akik csak arcképhez képesek teljességgel viszonyulni, pedig...;; - Ez lehetett a kérdés egyik legföbb inditéka. Pedig egy moderátort egyáltalán nem muszáj látni. Szakmai dolgot végezni "háttérböl" is lehet.
> Hogy Csocsike egyébben is hozzánk nött, avagy mi nöttünk hozzá, az már más tál tészta. :00:


 
A moderátort dolgozni látni kell, de ha ismerem, és kötődök hozzá, az jó. Nem érzem akkor mumusnak, mert mindenki hibázat.Éni, és akkor figyelmeztessen. Olyan ez, mint egy főnök, és nem olyan, mint a valóságshow, hogy a "szem" csak lát és őt nem látják. Szerintem


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 3)

Hallo sztzs

Köszönöm a segitsegedet, megtalaltam a hirt.:ugras:

Üdv.
Julius


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Judith írta:


> khm! Fifike! Szerintem meg a világon semmi baj nem volt Csöcsike moderátorságával. Rendkivül rendesen végezte a dolgát, attól függetlenül, hogy "törzstag" volt. De mivel, hogy "törzstag" volt, igy talán könnyebben lehetett bele rugni, azoknak, akiket kimoderált, mint ha ugyanezt egy láthatatlan személy tette volna. Azt hiszem igy pontosabb a fogalmazás.Nem?8)


 Nekem is tetszett, ahogy CSöcsike rendett tartott. Én is kaptam azonnal egy privit, meg kaptam piros betűket, meg megint privit. És imádzta és imádom! És nagyon jó, hogy "személyesen" is ismertem, mert hozzátartozóként kezelhettem.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Doki, köszönjük a bemutatkozást, jó munkát!


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> A fórumot a regisztrált tagok csinálják. És nem kell előtte szabályzatból vizsgázni. Tehát az a jó fórum, ahol jól moderálnak!


Sztzs !
Ha a tagok tudjak , hogy mit irhatnak akkor nincs sok munkaja a moderatornak ;-) ,- erre gondoltam .


----------



## Judith (2007 Január 3)

Doki, én is ismerlek, vagy csak szenilis vagyok és nem emléxem rád?


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> A moderátort dolgozni látni kell, de ha ismerem, és kötődök hozzá, az jó. Nem érzem akkor mumusnak, mert mindenki hibázat.Éni, és akkor figyelmeztessen. Olyan ez, mint egy főnök, és nem olyan, mint a valóságshow, hogy a "szem" csak lát és őt nem látják. Szerintem


Pontosan ezt gondolom én is. Szeretem tudnii kihez szólok, még ha az egy bármiféle avatar is legyen, mert úgy gondolom egy avatar, ha az egy halálfej is valamit elmond a hordozójáról. De nem kényszeritek és követelek semmit, csak jeleztem, hogy igényelném ;-) Egyébként, ha az új moderátorunk nem kíván egyébként hozzászólni a témákhoz, csak amennyit muszáj én megértem és tiszteletben tartom.


----------



## Judit (2007 Január 3)

sztzs írta:


> A fórumot a regisztrált tagok csinálják. És nem kell előtte szabályzatból vizsgázni. Tehát az a jó fórum, ahol jól moderálnak!



Igaz, hogy nem kell a szabályzatból vizsgázni, de ahhoz kell(ene) tartani magunkat (mellesleg sokan el sem olvassák) és akkor nem kellene a moderátornak annyit radíroznia. 
sztzs! Te a "jó moderálás" alatt mit értesz?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Pontosan ezt gondolom én is. Szeretem tudnii kihez szólok, még ha az egy bármiféle avatar is legyen, mert úgy gondolom egy avatar, ha az egy halálfej is valamit elmond a hordozójáról. De nem kényszeritek és követelek semmit, csak jeleztem, hogy igényelném ;-) Egyébként, ha az új moderátorunk nem kíván egyébként hozzászólni a témákhoz, csak amennyit muszáj én megértem és tiszteletben tartom.


támogatom


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

Judith írta:


> Doki, én is ismerlek, vagy csak szenilis vagyok és nem emléxem rád?


 
Édesapáddal ismertük egymást...anno a Dumcsin privátban beszéltünk erről és még közös képet is küldtem...


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 3)

Érzelmek, indulatok hömpölyögnek..., ami mindenki magánügye.
Mi az oldal használói vagyunk - köszönet érte Melittának - tudomásulvételi jogunk van.
Doki, jó munkát .


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

Judit írta:


> Igaz, hogy nem kell a szabályzatból vizsgázni, de ahhoz kell(ene) tartani magunkat (mellesleg sokan el sem olvassák) és akkor nem kellene a moderátornak annyit radíroznia.
> sztzs! Te a "jó moderálás" alatt mit értesz?


 

azt hiszem, nem a szabálytalankodók közé tartozunk....


Azt értem jó moderálásnak, hogy figyelmezteti a rendetlenkedőt, törli a nem odavalókat, elteszi pihenni /gondolkodni akit kell, vagy ki is zárja... Tehát aki figyel és lecsap....mint a pók (hogy ne a békát használjam)


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 3)

böbike írta:


> Érzelmek, indulatok hömpölyögnek..., ami mindenki magánügye.
> Mi az oldal használói vagyunk - köszönet érte Melittának - tudomásulvételi jogunk van.
> Doki, jó munkát .


 Persze, hisz emberek vagyunk! És tudomásul vettük, és nagyon sokan jó munkát is kívántunk...és a véleményünket elmondtuk. De Melittának még nem köszöntem meg, hogy van ez a lap, ez igaz! Köszönet, Melitta!


----------



## allegro (2007 Január 3)

Ila1 írta:


> Pontosan ezt gondolom én is. Szeretem tudnii kihez szólok, még ha az egy bármiféle avatar is legyen, mert úgy gondolom egy avatar, ha az egy halálfej is valamit elmond a hordozójáról. De nem kényszeritek és követelek semmit, csak jeleztem, hogy igényelném ;-) Egyébként, ha az új moderátorunk nem kíván egyébként hozzászólni a témákhoz, csak amennyit muszáj én megértem és tiszteletben tartom.


 


sztzs írta:


> támogatom


Kedves DrWatson!
Osztom a fenti véleményeket!
Azért, ha a tömérdek moderálás mellett az időd engedi, légyszi legalább 20 (értelmes) hozzászólást  ..., mi régiek számára sokat jelentene, ettől szerintem oldottabb és közvetlenebb lenne a dolog.  
Ha ezt elvből nem teszed, persze azt is megértem.


----------



## goyo (2007 Január 3)

Sziasztok 

Elolvastam az utolso par oldalt es ertem/erzem a problemat, de ez varhato volt. Aki elolvasta Doki bemutakozasat annak sokminden kiderulheted rola (meg annyit, hogy Doki Csocsivel egy korosztaly).

10 eve csinalok forumokat, es Doki evek ota az *egyetlen* altalam szemelyesen ismert ember, akit gondolkodas nelkul "bedobnek" barmilyen forum moderalasaba, mert megvan az ehhez elengedhetetlen intelligenciaja es technikai tapasztalata. Az hogy milyen a forum, *mindnyajunkon* mulik es kell egy kis ido az osszerazodashoz, de szemernyi ketsegem sincs afelol, hogy a forum hamarosan ismet "meno" lesz. 

Szokott modon el vagyok havazva a munkammal, de estenket itt leszek, reszkessetek. Ha barmilyen kerdese van barmely regi tagnak, irjanak privit, ha kell magadom a telefonszamom. 

Ui.: akit erdekel mindjart felkerul uj temaban a 2007-es szilveszteri radiokabare


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

allegro írta:


> Kedves DrWatson!
> Osztom a fenti véleményeket!
> Azért, ha a tömérdek moderálás mellett az időd engedi, légyszi legalább 20 (értelmes) hozzászólást  ..., mi régiek számára sokat jelentene, ettől szerintem oldottabb és közvetlenebb lenne a dolog.
> Ha ezt elvből nem teszed, persze azt is megértem.


 
Kedves allegro !

Mint az kiderült az eddigiekből, kicsit hirtelen jött ez a dolog...megismerni a fórum ritmusát a tagok szokásait, és még egy csomó dolgot, ami ahhoz kell, hogy ez a munka könnyebb legyen, hogy automatikusan meglássak minden rendellenes dolgot ami beavatkozást igényelhet, sok időt vesz igénybe...olvasok témákat, így lassan érezni kezdem azt ami Nektek természetes...másképp nem lehet egy fórumot jól moderálni...
Kérlek, légy belátó és türelmes...

Köszönöm...


----------



## allegro (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> (...)
> Kérlek, légy belátó és türelmes...
> 
> Köszönöm...


Én köszönöm, hogy válaszoltál! A bemutatkozásod valahogy elkerülte a figyelmem, most elolvastam. Természetesen türelemmel vagyunk.
Addig is egy Unicum rendel!


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 3)

Tehat, most hogy vegre elolvastam az ujdonsagokat es a kep összeallt, megegyszer kivanok jo munkat az uj (regi) harom moderatornak:777: es a leköszönö Csöcsikenek a jövöben minden jot amit csak lehet:..:.

Üdv.
Julius


----------



## FiFike (2007 Január 3)

Judith írta:


> khm! Fifike! Szerintem meg a világon semmi baj nem volt Csöcsike moderátorságával. Rendkivül rendesen végezte a dolgát, attól függetlenül, hogy "törzstag" volt. De mivel, hogy "törzstag" volt, igy talán könnyebben lehetett bele rugni, azoknak, akiket kimoderált, mint ha ugyanezt egy láthatatlan személy tette volna. Azt hiszem igy pontosabb a fogalmazás.Nem?8)


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *FiFike* 

 
_Oma ! Tokeletesen igazad van ! 
A moderatort jobb ha nem "ismerjuk" .
Az egesz feszultseg szemelyes ismeretseg miatt tortent :sad: Csocsike egy aktiv , torzsgardatag es szerintem a hiba ott volt , hogy "moderator"-nak lett kinevezve . Ezenkivul erzekeny a draga lelke ......:wink:_

Judithkam !
Nem szeretem a felreerteseket es ezert gyorsan valaszolok .
Csocsiket -Dulikat szemelyesen , irasait e lapokrol ismertem meg . Elmondhatom , hogy szemelyes baratsag alakult ki kozottunk az evek folyaman . Szinfoltja a CanadaHunnak es nem is tudom elkepzelni , hogy kilepett sorainkbol .:-( Moderatori munkajat valoban , kitunoen vegezte . Azzal nem ertek egyet amikor azt irod , hogy ezert "konnyebben lehetett belerugni" azoknak akiket kimoderalt . Nem olyan fabol faragtak , hogy turje a rugasokat , szemelyes serelmeket . ( mint irtam : erzekeny a draga lelke ) 
Ismetelten visszaterek elozo megallapitasomra . Nem kell a moderatornak annyira a felszinen lenni , resztvenni a tagok kozotti viszalyokban .


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 3)

Halas koszonet DrWatson nak hogy elvallalta a moderalast. En is ismerem szemelyesen.A regiekkel nincs is semmi gond ,az ujak akiknel moderalni kell mert sokan csak spamolni jonnek.
DrWatson remek humoru ember. 

Csocsike munkajaval semmi kifogas nem volt a sajat kerese volt es nem mi koszontunk el tole.Donteset tiszteletben tartjuk,es megkoszonve az eddigi munkajat, de megertjuk,hogy nem er ra, valoszinu neki is most dolgoznia kell es az ido stb.

A moderator az en elkepzelesem szerint *NEUTRANAK* kell lennie. Sem baratok sem klikeket tamogatni vagy eltanacsolni nem kell hanem bolcs salamoni dontesekkel megoldani egy egy szituaciot.
Nem is volt gond es remelem ez utan se lesz.
Lenyegtelen hogy szemelyesen ismeri valaki vagy nem. 
100% os bizalmat kap es nem celja a canadahun tonkretetele, nem kivanja a berogzott bogarainkat atcsoportositani. 
Tovabbra is mellozuk a politikat, az obcen dolgokat es a zenetopicban a dumapartit.

Judith
Itt a candahunon minden tiszteletet megkapott Csocsike mindenki szerette es orommel olvasta irasait,es komoly olvasottsagra tett szert.
Senki bele nem rugott ,az mas kerdes mikor a moderator rugdalozik. 
Remelem az uj baratai is legalabb annyit segitenek, legalabb annyira respektaljak hosszutavon mint mi tettuk es akkor orokke egy happy ember lesz.


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 3)

Ezeket az uj moderatoroknak küldöm

Melittanak, DrWatsonnak, Goyonak


----------



## bnejulika (2007 Január 3)

Hol és hogyan tudok bemutatkozni? Egyszerűen nem tudom hova írhatnám meg a bemutatkozási üzenetemet.


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

bnejulika írta:


> Hol és hogyan tudok bemutatkozni? Egyszerűen nem tudom hova írhatnám meg a bemutatkozási üzenetemet.



Ide: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4499&page=133


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 3)

Öt meg Csöcsikenek szeretettel!


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

bnejulika írta:


> Hol és hogyan tudok bemutatkozni? Egyszerűen nem tudom hova írhatnám meg a bemutatkozási üzenetemet.


 
Mikor először jelentkeztél be regisztrált tagként, ez az üzenet jelent meg :



> Üdvözlünk bnejulika,
> Úgy tünik még nem üzentél.
> 
> Jó kezdés lehet, ha írsz magadról pár sort az Új vagyok bemutatkozom témában (kattints ide), hogy a többiek is megismerhessenek...
> ...


 
Sajnos egy ilyen üzenet a legtöbbőtök figyelmét elkerüli...

Már gondolkoztam rajta, mi lenne, ha egy hangos robbanás kísérné


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Január 3)

Rossz helyen, rossz időben


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 3)

Melitta írta:


> Halas koszonet DrWatson nak hogy elvallalta a moderalast. En is ismerem szemelyesen.A regiekkel nincs is semmi gond ,az ujak akiknel moderalni kell mert sokan csak spamolni jonnek.
> DrWatson remek humoru ember.
> 
> Csocsike munkajaval semmi kifogas nem volt a sajat kerese volt es nem mi koszontunk el tole.Donteset tiszteletben tartjuk,es megkoszonve az eddigi munkajat, de megertjuk,hogy nem er ra, valoszinu neki is most dolgoznia kell es az ido stb.
> ...


Köszönjük, Melitta! Ez az összefoglaló megnyugtató és kielégítő, számomra legalábbis! Mindenkinek Barátságos, Békességes: Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

Tercsi írta:


> Na.....ez az ami ellen tiltakozom! Hogy az előző hozzászólásokat kitörlitek. De kérdezem miért? Minden fórumtagnak joga van ismernie ezeket a hsz.-t, én szerintem! Aki most nem tudta figyelemmel kisérni az eseményeket.
> Nagyon sajnálnám én is, ha lemaradtam volna róla....szerintem ez épp úgy a fórum életéhez tartozik....



 ..hmm, vagyis az olyan "1"; "a,b,c"; "he" stb, stb... irasokrol valo lemaradasod ellen tiltakoznal? Nem nagy vesztesegek azok, hidd el.


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> ..hmm, vagyis az olyan "1"; "a,b,c"; "he" stb, stb... irasokrol valo lemaradasod ellen tiltakoznal? Nem nagy vesztesegek azok, hidd el.


Köszönöm kedves Oma! Majd, ha nagy leszek meghálálom... Hidd el nem maradok adósod... :4:


----------



## Renata77 (2007 Január 3)

Szisztok, én zenét nemtudok feltölteni nektek, cak le, ami jó, de én is szeretnék adni nektek, mivel eddig engedte, nem tudom mi tőrtént ha valaki tudja segitsen , köszönöm elöre is puszi mindenkinek


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

Renata77 írta:


> Szisztok, én zenét nemtudok feltölteni nektek, cak le, ami jó, de én is szeretnék adni nektek, mivel eddig engedte, nem tudom mi tőrtént ha valaki tudja segitsen , köszönöm elöre is puszi mindenkinek


 
Semmi nem változott, valami más oka lehet...
Pontosítanád, mi történik, ha fel akarsz tölteni?
Mi nem megy pontosan?


----------



## Renata77 (2007 Január 3)

elinditom a feltöltést, megy fél órát kb, és utánna ledob, és azt irja vagy nincs jogosultságod vagy nem jelentkeztél be, ezt nem igazán értem , de csak azon a kis oldalon amire a zenét beteszem feltöltésre, a forumba meg bent maradok.


----------



## Renata77 (2007 Január 3)

Ne haragudj, holnap ujra probálom, vagy elolvasom amit irsz , de sir a pici mennem kell köszönöm a segitséget, remélem hamarosan ujra tudok nektek feltölteni,sziasztok jó éjt. itt az etetés idő


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

Renata77 írta:


> elinditom a feltöltést, megy fél órát kb, és utánna ledob, és azt irja vagy nincs jogosultságod vagy nem jelentkeztél be, ezt nem igazán értem , de csak azon a kis oldalon amire a zenét beteszem feltöltésre, a forumba meg bent maradok.


 
A Te gépeden semmi sem változott, mielőtt ez előjött?
Én mindenesetre törölném a cookie-kat a böngészőben...


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

A szolasmondas szerint is "harmadik az isten igaza". 
Goyot megkertem, Csocsike meg is probalta (pw-t adtam), most teged kerdezlek meg, kedves Dr.Watson: Vajon miert nem mukodik az en vezerlopultomban a profilkep-feltoltes funkcio? Minduntalan ezt irja ki: "unable to save image". Megjegyzem: a kep nagysaga megfelelo. 
Nem hagyhattam ki ezt az utolso lehetoseget. Koszonom, ha valaszolsz.


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> A szolasmondas szerint is "harmadik az isten igaza".
> Goyot megkertem, Csocsike meg is probalta (pw-t adtam), most teged kerdezlek meg, kedves Dr.Watson: Vajon miert nem mukodik az en vezerlopultomban a profilkep-feltoltes funkcio? Minduntalan ezt irja ki: "unable to save image". Megjegyzem: a kep nagysaga megfelelo.
> Nem hagyhattam ki ezt az utolso lehetoseget. Koszonom, ha valaszolsz.


 
Ha valahogy eljuttatod a képet, megnézem...amúgy okot nem látok, ettől még bármi lehet...és nem szeretném kipróbálni úgy, hogy profilképnek felteszem neked mondjuk Donald kacsát...
Szóval kép nélkül nehéz...
Az nem baj, ha nagyobb, kicsinyít a rendszer a megengedettre...


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Ha valahogy eljuttatod a képet, megnézem...amúgy okot nem látok, ettől még bármi lehet...és nem szeretném kipróbálni úgy, hogy profilképnek felteszem neked mondjuk Donald kacsát...
> Szóval kép nélkül nehéz...
> Az nem baj, ha nagyobb, kicsinyít a rendszer a megengedettre...



Okay, adj modot ra, mondjuk priviben.


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> Okay, adj modot ra, mondjuk priviben.


 
Megtörtént...


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

DrWatson írta:


> Megtörtént...



Elkuldtem..


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

Nos itt valóban volt gond, pár perc fejtörést is okozott...
Feltöltötem és ha ez másnak is gondot okozott, most már mindenki tud profilképet feltölteni...


----------



## oma (2007 Január 3)

Nagyszeru!! Koszonom Doki! Kiraly vagy!:4:


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 3)

oma írta:


> Nagyszeru!! Koszonom Doki! Kiraly vagy!:4:


Király, ugyan...csak a "harmadik"...

Örülök, hogy segíthettem...


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 4)

Kérek mindenkit, olvassátok el az új *közeményt*

Köszönöm...


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 4)

DrWatson írta:


> Nos itt valóban volt gond, pár perc fejtörést is okozott...
> Feltöltötem és ha ez másnak is gondot okozott, most már mindenki tud profilképet feltölteni...


Pusszantás érte Dr. :-D


----------



## Anry (2007 Január 4)

DrWatson írta:


> Kérek mindenkit, olvassátok el az új *közeményt*
> 
> Köszönöm...



Megtörtént, és a kivonatát elhelyeztem a biblámon is!


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 12)

Az a problémám, hogy nem indul el nálam a chat... ha nálatok sem, akkor nem az én problémám


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 12)

böbike írta:


> Az a problémám, hogy nem indul el nálam a chat... ha nálatok sem, akkor nem az én problémám


 
Szia!  

Nálam sem, tehát nem a Te problémád.


----------



## tothek (2007 Január 12)

Mi történt a beszélgető topikban?


----------



## böbike (2007 Január 12)

tothek írta:


> Mi történt a beszélgető topikban?


... nekem müködik, nálad mi a baj vele?


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 13)

böbike írta:


> Az a problémám, hogy nem indul el nálam a chat... ha nálatok sem, akkor nem az én problémám



Közös gondunk  - nem ebben rejlik??


----------



## msanyi72 (2007 Január 13)

DrWatson írta:


> Kérek mindenkit, olvassátok el az új *közeményt*
> 
> Köszönöm...


Megértettem és tudomásul vettem.


----------



## lampard (2007 Január 15)

Az utóbbi napokban nekem is voltak problémáim, akárhová kattintottam, semmi nem jött be. Így utólag örülök, hogy nem én voltam béna. Vagy csak nemcsak én voltam béna?


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 20)

A forum kezelesevel ugyan nincs gondom, de lattam, az elmult napokban vmi problema volt vele....megneztem a fooldalon levo hireket is, de nem talaltam ezzel kapcsolatosat....Nem tudom, mi volt a problema, talan a server, vmi uj virus, talan hacker...ki tudja (kulonben sem remekelek infoban), de mindenesetre orulok, h. sikerult helyrehozni a hibat (?) es ujra muxik a forum !


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 20)

Aha,foltortek az oldalt,de a csapat gyorsan megjavitotta.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 20)

Amigo írta:


> Aha,foltortek az oldalt,de a csapat gyorsan megjavitotta.



Feltorteeek ?? Eszem megall !! Ugyan miert...? Hisz nem vagyunk az FBI, pl., innen nincs mit lopkodni....Vagy csupan a "jo moka" kedveert tette vmi "aranyos kis" hacker, csakhogy lathassuk, kepes ra...?

Grat az illetekes szemelyeknek a gyors es hatekony munkajukert, hisz csak 1 nap nem mukodott. Koszonjuk, rendszergazdak


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Igen, problemam van...Kb. feloraval ezelott (?) sehogy sem tudtam regelni a forumra, meg a kezdolap sem nyilt meg...A parom ismetelten eskuszik, h. nem nyult a gepemhez, es o sosem hazudik...Remek a virusgyilkolom, s most scanneltem, de semmi...az anonymizer sem lassit ennyire...Mas site megnyilik konnyeden...Mi tortent, miert ilyen lassu a server ??? Vmi biztonsagi intezkedes a hackeles ota/miatt...? Es raadasul rendkivul nehez napom volt, kb. 12 h melo...Turelmetlen vok /pill - enyhen szolva...............


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 23)

Pedig nyilik mint a rozsa.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 23)

Amigo írta:


> Pedig nyilik mint a rozsa.



Edes vagy  Most igen, de ezelott bezzeg.......


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 23)

La Pantera írta:


> Edes vagy  Most igen, de ezelott bezzeg.......


Türelem :-D


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 23)

Ila1 írta:


> Türelem :-D


Rozsat terem.


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

Nekem is lassú, néha leáll, és nem tudok mozdulni az adott topicból! 
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért zöld a lámpája annak aki nincs bent a fórumba éppen? Többek közt az enyém is az volt, mikor nem voltam bejelentkezve! Az nem azért van, hogy Vki, aktív v. nem? 
Bocsi, csak kiváncsi vagyok.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 23)

Amigo írta:


> Rozsat terem.


és információt....a hétvége már elmúlt!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 23)

Ila1 írta:


> és információt....a hétvége már elmúlt!


Huha,tenyleg.No holnapra osszeszedem az osszeset,es atadom.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Január 23)

Amigo írta:


> Huha,tenyleg.No holnapra osszeszedem az osszeset,es atadom.


ok, köszönöm


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 23)

Kinszi írta:


> Nekem is lassú, néha leáll, és nem tudok mozdulni az adott topicból!
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért zöld a lámpája annak aki nincs bent a fórumba éppen? Többek közt az enyém is az volt, mikor nem voltam bejelentkezve! Az nem azért van, hogy Vki, aktív v. nem?
> Bocsi, csak kiváncsi vagyok.


 
Azt mutatja, hogy valaki be van e jelentkezve...és az utolsó aktivitástól számított 15 percig még zöld marad...ahogy a taglistán is addig szerepel a név...
Ez akkor nem igaz, ha nem simán bezárod a lapot, hanem kilépsz a "kilépés" linkkel, akkor azonnal átvált...


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Január 23)

DrWatson írta:


> Azt mutatja, hogy valaki be van e jelentkezve...és az utolsó aktivitástól számított 15 percig még zöld marad...ahogy a taglistán is addig szerepel a név...
> Ez akkor nem igaz, ha nem simán bezárod a lapot, hanem kilépsz a "kilépés" linkkel, akkor azonnal átvált...


Köszi, szépen, valóban nem léptem ki, csak akkor volt, amikor nem tudtam visszajönni,( gondolom a szerver miatt) és egy 1 múlva, mikor visszajöttem, így láthattam, hogy zöld a lámpa!  Köszönöm, így értem már!


----------



## Athéna (2007 Január 23)

Velem a következő szokott történni:

Belépek, de a rendszer automatikusan kiléptet, így újra meg újra kéri a nevet és a jelszót. Ha fórumot váltok, időnként " illetéktelen felhasználó" becenévvel elutasít a rendszer.
Miért?
Előre köszönöm a választ...


----------



## Athéna (2007 Január 23)

Úgy látom, Laca, éppen itt vagy.
Megnéztem az új képedet, isteni a dizájn.
Sok puszi


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 23)

Athéna írta:


> Velem a következő szokott történni:
> 
> Belépek, de a rendszer automatikusan kiléptet, így újra meg újra kéri a nevet és a jelszót. Ha fórumot váltok, időnként " illetéktelen felhasználó" becenévvel elutasít a rendszer.
> Miért?
> Előre köszönöm a választ...


 
Ez böngésző probléma...használj Firefoxot, megszűnik...


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Január 24)

DrWatson írta:


> Ez böngésző probléma...használj Firefoxot, megszűnik...



Hello watson!!

Én foxot használok mégis néha kifagyok főleg a chatről!!

Utána explorerel vissza enged de nem mindig fura ez is!!


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

palmlaca írta:


> Hello watson!!
> 
> Én foxot használok mégis néha kifagyok főleg a chatről!!
> 
> Utána explorerel vissza enged de nem mindig fura ez is!!


Laca,ez nem a bongeszo hibaja.


----------



## Gabuci (2007 Január 24)

*új téma*

Ha új tag vagyok nem tudok témát indítani?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 24)

Gabuci,
nem - de ha legörgeted a képernyőt, látsz egy kis ablakot: "Üzenetküldés szabályai" felirattal, ami ismerteti a jogaidat.
Addig ha kérdésed van, próbáld besuvasztani valami sacc/kb megfelelő topikba.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 25)

*Help !*

Most mar igazan segitsen vki !
Seholsem talalom a kedvenc temakat...van 1altalan ilyen...? Hogy betegyem oda azokat a topicokat, melyeket gyakrabban hasznalok....mert - enyhen szolva - orulten idegesito ez az eszeveszett keresgeles-banyaszgatas, amig megtalalom azt, ahova irni szeretnek....sokx oldalakat sullyed 1-1 topic 1ik naprol a masikra....Szal hova lehetne tenni, h. szem elott legyenek...? Mindenhova beneztem, minden gombot megnyomtam, de nem boldogulok ! 
A valaszokat varom es koszonom. :4:


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 25)

La Pantera írta:


> Most mar igazan segitsen vki !
> Seholsem talalom a kedvenc temakat...van 1altalan ilyen...? Hogy betegyem oda azokat a topicokat, melyeket gyakrabban hasznalok....mert - enyhen szolva - orulten idegesito ez az eszeveszett keresgeles-banyaszgatas, amig megtalalom azt, ahova irni szeretnek....sokx oldalakat sullyed 1-1 topic 1ik naprol a masikra....Szal hova lehetne tenni, h. szem elott legyenek...? Mindenhova beneztem, minden gombot megnyomtam, de nem boldogulok !
> A valaszokat varom es koszonom. :4:


Ajánlom a fent lévő sor keresés gombját használni (beírod a topic nevét)
VezérlőpultSúgóTagjainkNaptárÚj üzenetekKeresés vbmenu_register("navbar_search"); 




 Gyors linkek vbmenu_register("usercptools");



Kilépés


----------



## lackovar (2007 Január 25)

Már Melittát kérdeztem, hogy hogyan tudok új témát nyitni, de amire hivatkozik , nem találom.

HELP::!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 25)

lackovar írta:


> Már Melittát kérdeztem, hogy hogyan tudok új témát nyitni, de amire hivatkozik , nem találom.
> 
> HELP::!!!!!
> [email protected]



Menj be az ill. temakorbe, ahol nyitni akarod, es a bal also sarokban van a gomb "uj tema nyitasa"...de elotte nem artana megkerdezni 1 privatban a Dokit is (en is azt tettem)...


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 25)

sztzs írta:


> Ajánlom a fent lévő sor keresés gombját használni (beírod a topic nevét)
> VezérlőpultSúgóTagjainkNaptárÚj üzenetekKeresés vbmenu_register("navbar_search");
> 
> 
> ...



Valaszod nagyon koszonom, a Kereses gombot is regota hasznalom, de vmi 1xubb megoldasra gondoltam....ha volna olyan, h. kedvenc temak, csak 1 click es maris benn volnek....Szal nincs favorit...?


----------



## ilves (2007 Január 25)

La Pantera írta:


> Valaszod nagyon koszonom, a Kereses gombot is regota hasznalom, de vmi 1xubb megoldasra gondoltam....ha volna olyan, h. kedvenc temak, csak 1 click es maris benn volnek....Szal nincs favorit...?


A topikok tetejen van egy olyan, hogy *Tema lehetosegei*, azon belul *Feliratkozas a temara*. A feliratkozott topikok aztan elerhetok peldaul a *Gyors linkek* menu *Kovetett temak* pontjan keresztul. Opcionalisan meg emailt is kuld uj uzenetek eseten.


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 25)

La Pantera írta:


> Most mar igazan segitsen vki !
> Seholsem talalom a kedvenc temakat...van 1altalan ilyen...? Hogy betegyem oda azokat a topicokat, melyeket gyakrabban hasznalok....mert - enyhen szolva - orulten idegesito ez az eszeveszett keresgeles-banyaszgatas, amig megtalalom azt, ahova irni szeretnek....sokx oldalakat sullyed 1-1 topic 1ik naprol a masikra....Szal hova lehetne tenni, h. szem elott legyenek...? Mindenhova beneztem, minden gombot megnyomtam, de nem boldogulok !
> A valaszokat varom es koszonom. :4:


 
Ezt nem egészen értem...ilyet nem fejlesztenek egy fórummotorba, mert minek...
Nyitsz egy CanacaHun mappát a saját böngésződben "Kedvencek"-en belül és oda szépen elteszel minden topicot ahova jársz, ha ez a kényelmes...
Aztán ha oda akarsz jutni, egy klikk... 

Szerintem ennyi...


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Január 26)

Szia Dr. Watson!

Lehet, hogy nem ide való de egy moderátort kerestem. Ùzenet jött a mailemre, hogy 15 percre felfüggesztettek mert valaki illegálisan akart 5-ször belépni a nevemen rossz jelszóval a balfék én magam voltam. Egyszerüen kiléptem a lapról rossz helyen és nem tudtam visszajönni de már úgy megkeveredtem a nagy pánikban, hogy mostmár azt sem tudom, hogy az új jelszavammal, amit mailben megküldtetek ( nyolcjegyü szám ) vagy a régivel jöttem vissza.

Ha te látod kérlek csak annyit irj nekem, hogy a régi vagy az a bizonyos nyolcjegyü. Mindkettöt tudom de nem szeretnék megint gondot okozni ha újra be kell majd lépnem.

Ezúton kérek elnézést, tisztelettel VaZsu


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 26)

VaZsu írta:


> Szia Dr. Watson!
> 
> Lehet, hogy nem ide való de egy moderátort kerestem. &Ugrave;zenet jött a mailemre, hogy 15 percre felfüggesztettek mert valaki illegálisan akart 5-ször belépni a nevemen rossz jelszóval a balfék én magam voltam. Egyszerüen kiléptem a lapról rossz helyen és nem tudtam visszajönni de már úgy megkeveredtem a nagy pánikban, hogy mostmár azt sem tudom, hogy az új jelszavammal, amit mailben megküldtetek ( nyolcjegyü szám ) vagy a régivel jöttem vissza.
> 
> ...


A nyolcjegyuvel jottel be,de most mar visszacserelheted a regire,ha akarod.


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Január 26)

VaZsu írta:


> Szia Dr. Watson!
> 
> Lehet, hogy nem ide való de egy moderátort kerestem. &Ugrave;zenet jött a mailemre, hogy 15 percre felfüggesztettek mert valaki illegálisan akart 5-ször belépni a nevemen rossz jelszóval a balfék én magam voltam. Egyszerüen kiléptem a lapról rossz helyen és nem tudtam visszajönni de már úgy megkeveredtem a nagy pánikban, hogy mostmár azt sem tudom, hogy az új jelszavammal, amit mailben megküldtetek ( nyolcjegyü szám ) vagy a régivel jöttem vissza.
> 
> ...


 
A rendszer kódolja a jelszót, nem lehet megnézni...
Ha kértél újat, nem jöhettél már vissza a régivel...Amigo jól írja, vissza tudod változtatni a régire...


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 26)

ilves írta:


> A topikok tetejen van egy olyan, hogy *Tema lehetosegei*, azon belul *Feliratkozas a temara*. A feliratkozott topikok aztan elerhetok peldaul a *Gyors linkek* menu *Kovetett temak* pontjan keresztul. Opcionalisan meg emailt is kuld uj uzenetek eseten.



Valaszod nagyon koszonom. Pontosan ezt fogom tenni. Ha rovid az ill. topic cime, a keresot hasznalom, ha hosszabb, beteszem a kovetett temakhoz. Kiprobaltam, megy mint a karikacsapas  Udv, kellemes napot !


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 26)

DrWatson írta:


> Ezt nem egészen értem...ilyet nem fejlesztenek egy fórummotorba, mert minek...
> Nyitsz egy CanacaHun mappát a saját böngésződben "Kedvencek"-en belül és oda szépen elteszel minden topicot ahova jársz, ha ez a kényelmes...
> Aztán ha oda akarsz jutni, egy klikk...
> 
> Szerintem ennyi...



Valaszod nagyon koszonom. De, sok forumon van olyan, h. kedvenc temak (ott, ahol fel vannak sorolva a temakorok, tudod). Nem vagyok en olyan jo az info virtualis vilagaban, h. magamtol ilyet kitalaljak... De ha itt nincs, hat nincs. Sok forummal ellentetben, ezt a forumot joval konnyebb kezelni es ami a legfontosabb, itt normalis hangnemben folyik a tarsalgas, nincs anyazas, elkuldeni se kuldenek sehova, stb...
A Mozilla/Bookmarksban nalam mar igy is 'dzsungel' van, nem hianyzik oda ujabb mappa, mert mar igy is enyhen szedulok a meglevoktol ahanyx kinyitom. De azert koszi az 5letet. Ilves tanacsat megfogadtam, a Kovetett temak majdnem olyan, mintha lenne Favorit. Es a keresot is hasznalom.
Kellemes napot kivanok, udv es kosz :4:


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Január 27)

Kedves Amigo és Dr. Watson!
Nagyon köszönöm a válaszaitokat. Megnyugtattatok mert igen bepánikoltam, hogy elvesztem ezt a kedves baráti csapatot és talán nem is tudok újra regisztrálni. Majd jobban figyelek.

Üdv: VaZsu.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 27)

Nagyon szivesen.Mindig lehet ujra regisztralni.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 29)

Táltos,
ha "A mi íróink, akikre büszkék vagyunk" topicot keresed, én minden gond nélkül megtaláltam a "Kultúra" rovatban...


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 29)

Szia Taltos!
Valoban kicsit idohiany hogy nem rogton tudtam valaszolni leveledre.
Senki nem torolte a mi ironk topicot csak azt amit kertel.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8238&page=9
Koszonjuk az aktiv segitseget!


----------



## Táltos (2007 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Szia Taltos!
> Valoban kicsit idohiany hogy nem rogton tudtam valaszolni leveledre.
> Senki nem torolte a mi ironk topicot csak azt amit kertel.
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8238&page=9
> Koszonjuk az aktiv segitseget!


 
Köszönöm válaszod.


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Február 2)

Sziasztok!

Mondja meg valaki nekem, hogy miért nem sikerül mindig színesben bemásolnom valamít?
Egysze sikerül, egyszer nem. Mit csinálok rosszul?

Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Február 2)

Etusmama írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Mondja meg valaki nekem, hogy miért nem sikerül mindig színesben bemásolnom valamít?
> Egysze sikerül, egyszer nem. Mit csinálok rosszul?
> ...




Elobb jelold be az egerrel az ill. szovegreszt, csak utana valassz szint. Kulonben miutan megvagy ezzel, lathatod, h. sikerult v. sem, es ha nem, akkor ujra lehet kezdeni


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 4)

*Nem enged semmit feltölteni, ezt írja:*

*Fatal error:* Direct Instantiation of vB_Image_Abstract prohibited. in */includes/class_image.php* on line *190*


----------



## marisza (2007 Február 4)

Szintén zenész!
Ugyan az, az üzenet. Mi történt?


----------



## mis (2007 Február 4)

valami gond lehet a server-el. hajnalban az adatátvitel még tökéletes volt. Ha beléptettek 1 üres site fogadott, majd klikk és megjött a főlap.
karabantartás folyik)
további jó próbálkozást


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 4)

*Megjegyezném: *
Nem olyan rég volt alkalmam egy új tag nevében a gépéről regisztrálni ide. A gép automatikusan kérte, hogy mutatkozzak be, de nem az Új vagyok, bemutatkozom c. topikba irányított, hanem a Beszélgetőbe. Azt hiszem ez az infó elengedhetetlen, mert mi rendre lehordjuk az új tagokat, hogy miért a Beszélgető topikba mutatkoznak be.


----------



## DrWatson (2007 Február 4)

Ila1 írta:


> *Megjegyezném: *
> Nem olyan rég volt alkalmam egy új tag nevében a gépéről regisztrálni ide. A gép automatikusan kérte, hogy mutatkozzak be, de nem az Új vagyok, bemutatkozom c. topikba irányított, hanem a Beszélgetőbe. Azt hiszem ez az infó elengedhetetlen, mert mi rendre lehordjuk az új tagokat, hogy miért a Beszélgető topikba mutatkoznak be.


 
Kösz, hogy szóltál...most már oda mutat...


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Február 5)

La Pantera írta:


> Elobb jelold be az egerrel az ill. szovegreszt, csak utana valassz szint. Kulonben miutan megvagy ezzel, lathatod, h. sikerult v. sem, es ha nem, akkor ujra lehet kezdeni



Köszönöm szépen, nagyon kedves vagy,hogy válaszoltál.

Megfogadtam tanácsodat, próbálkozom - próbálkozom, de sajna azóta sem sikerűlt. Ötszöri próbálkozás után feladtam.


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

Drágáim, segítsen valaki lécci!

Ezt üzeni nekem, ha szeretnék ezós cuccot letölteni:

*Miculi*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Pedig úgy volt, hogy ha regisztrálok, akkor szabad. 
Köszipusziiiiiiiiii

Micu


----------



## böbike (2007 Február 5)

Miculi írta:


> Drágáim, segítsen valaki lécci!
> 
> Ezt üzeni nekem, ha szeretnék ezós cuccot letölteni:
> 
> ...


2 nap tagság és 20 hozzászólás után, mindent elérhetsz, addig ezt az üzenetet kapod.


----------



## Miculi (2007 Február 5)

Köszi Böbi!

Közben felfedeztem egy hasonló beírást, és gondoltam, hogy rám is ez vonatkozik. Türelem, tornaterem... :*


----------



## medved (2007 Február 8)

Én is a letöltéssel kapcsolatban szólnék. Nem gond a 2 nap, és 20 hozzászólás, türelmesen ki fogom várni, de a regisztráció előtt szó sincs ilyenről. Ez félreérthető:

"Üdvözlünk a *Canadahun Fórumán*. 

Ha ez az első látogatásod, javasoljuk az *ingyenes regisztráció*t, hogy Te is üzenhess, és használhasd a többi szolgáltatást. A többi tag csatolásai (képek, zenék) is csak ezután vállnak elérhetővé.

Érezd magad jól közöttünk. "

Egyébként super az oldalatok, gratulálok az üzemeltetőknek...


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 9)

medved írta:


> Én is a letöltéssel kapcsolatban szólnék. Nem gond a 2 nap, és 20 hozzászólás, türelmesen ki fogom várni, de a regisztráció előtt szó sincs ilyenről. Ez félreérthető:
> 
> "Üdvözlünk a *Canadahun Fórumán*.
> 
> ...


 

Kedves Moderátorok! Most megjelenik- e ez a 2 nap és 20 üzenet valahol, vagy csak mi tudjuk?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 9)

Másik kérdésem régen.....amikor valamilyen üzenet úgy kezdődött, hogy http.....vagyis más oldalra küldünk valakit és nem mi raktuk fel a dolgokat, nem volt szabad. Sőt, engem egyszer meg is dorgáltak. Szeretném kérdezni, most ezzel mi a helyzet? Tehát szabad, vagy nem!? És persze honnan tudja ezt meg az, aki erre téved?

Köszönöm előre is a válaszokat!


----------



## medved (2007 Február 9)

A hozzászólás száma és a belépés dátuma látszik, ezzel nincs is gondom. Csak azért vettettem ezt fel, mert a regisztráció előtt nem láttam az említett feltételt a letöltésekhez, csak regisztráció után szembesültem a ténnyel, mikor is reg + aktiválás után is írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom.

http:// ... miért ne lehetne? Baromság lenne megtiltani, hiszen egy-egy felvetett problémára a legtermészetesebb, hogy linket rakunk be, és ez nyilván többet is jelent mint az adott oldalról dolgokat ide vágólapozni! Én persze már raktam is be ilyet, persze nem egyedül, hiszen ha rákeresünk a "http:" -re akkor lesz ilyen ezerrel!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Február 9)

*Kedves medved*



medved írta:


> A hozzászólás száma és a belépés dátuma látszik, ezzel nincs is gondom. Csak azért vettettem ezt fel, mert a regisztráció előtt nem láttam az említett feltételt a letöltésekhez, csak regisztráció után szembesültem a ténnyel, mikor is reg + aktiválás után is írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom.
> 
> http:// ... miért ne lehetne? Baromság lenne megtiltani, hiszen egy-egy felvetett problémára a legtermészetesebb, hogy linket rakunk be, és ez nyilván többet is jelent mint az adott oldalról dolgokat ide vágólapozni! Én persze már raktam is be ilyet, persze nem egyedül, hiszen ha rákeresünk a "http:" -re akkor lesz ilyen ezerrel!


Én ugyan nem vagyok moderátor sem fórumvezető, de hogy értsd:
A CH 2003-ban úgy indult, hogy néhány lelkes magyar származású ember létrehozta, hogy egymással megbeszélhessék a világ kisebb - nagyobb történéseit.
A CH alapvető célja nem az, hogy zenét, vagy mást letölts (ez jogellenes is lenne bizonyos szempontból). A cél az, hogy hasonló - vagy épp ellenkező gondolkodású emberek kifejtsék a véleményüket egy adott témáról, vagy egy-egy tapasztaltabb tag útmutatást, segítséget nyújtson egy kevésbé tapasztaltabb tagtársának (legyen az technikai kérdés, vagy akár angyalterápia). Én egy évig figyeltem a CH működését, mielőtt regisztráltam, mert rájöttem, hogy az akkor még "csak" 4000 valahányszáz tag jelentős része hasonló gondolkodású, mint én, sőt egy-két témában én is meg tudok osztani velük valamit .
Sokan ezt elfelejtik és csak azért regisztrálnak, hogy valamilyen keresett zeneszámot letölthessenek.
Pedig a cél az a KÖZÖSSÉGI ÉLET lenne. Ha ezt szem előtt tartod, akkor a 2 nap, meg a 20 üzi, nem is komoly. Sőt az előbb adj valamit, hogy utána kaphass is elv szerint teljességgel logikus is.
Az üzenetek száma egyébként nem lényeges, annál fontosabb a tartalma. (Van aki 2 hét alatt 500 üzit is benyom, de van olyan tag aki a 4 év alatt össz-vissz 80-90-t sem ér el - mert esetleg a chat-en, vagy priviben aktívak.)
Visszatérve - feltölteni tudnod kell a 20 kezdő üziben is, ha nem így van, valamit rosszul csinálsz (sok új tag nem számtech zseni és elsőre nem feltétlenül tudja, hogy hogyan kell csinálni).
A linkelést pedig akár egy témához (pl. Zene), akár egy üzihez (

), akár egy külső laphoz (pl startlap) akár egy névhez hozzá lehet rendelni (pl a tied medved). Aki türelmes előbb-utóbb kitalálja, hogyan kell, vagy ha bátor megkérdezi a megfelelő témában (azaz ebben)
Egyébként sok sikert a fórum életében Neked is és minden újonnan csatlakozott tagtársnak is.


----------



## medved (2007 Február 9)

Flamingo!

Köszönöm a kimerítő választ, de azt hiszem félreértettél!

Mégegyszer elmondom, nem problémázom a feltételeken, elfogadom őket. Csupán azt szerettem volna felvetni, hogy a regisztráció előtt ezek a feltételek sehol sem látszanak. Márpedig hidd el, hogy sokan egyébként be sem regisztrálnának, ha oda lenne írva!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Február 11)

medved írta:


> Flamingo!
> 
> Köszönöm a kimerítő választ, de azt hiszem félreértettél!
> 
> Mégegyszer elmondom, nem problémázom a feltételeken, elfogadom őket. Csupán azt szerettem volna felvetni, hogy a regisztráció előtt ezek a feltételek sehol sem látszanak. Márpedig hidd el, hogy sokan egyébként be sem regisztrálnának, ha oda lenne írva!


Igazad van .
A legtöbb fórumon van egy FAQ vagy hasonló, ahol az ilyen jellegű dolgokat lekezeli.
Amennyire tudom 2006 őszéig nem volt ez a szabály. többen beregisztráltak, letöltötték a keresett zeneszámot és még be is szóltak nem is egyszer. Ezt unták meg a Csöcsiék (drWatson előtt Ővolt a moderátor) és ezért vezették be ezt a szabályt.
Szerintem egyébként beregisztrálnának, mert bár nem ez a fő célja a CH-nak, de sokan mégis csak a letöltésekért látogatják.


----------



## GIGI (2007 Február 22)

meg tudjatok mondani mi az oka, hogy nem tudok zene-topikbol zenet letolreni? 
"Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropiate permissions to access the item"
ezt a tablat nyomja ki.
De MIJJJEEE?? ((
egy hettel ezelott kb. meg siman toltottem le a zeneket, stb..
most kaptam egy szamot csak en, csak nekem.. es nem tudom letolteni, de a regiekbol sem amiket regebben mar letoltottem.... most ssemmit!!!
mi ennek az oka?
a gepem a programjaim nem valtoztak...
SEGIIICCCSEEEG! ((


----------



## GIGI (2007 Február 22)

Csocsi mar nem moderator? 
milyota, es milyeee?


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 19)

*feltöltés*

A szervercsere óta max. 10MB mp3-at tudok csatolni egyszerre. 
Pedig:




*mp3*19.07 MB
Tisztelettel és köszönettel kérem a hiba sürgős kijavítását!


----------



## oma (2007 Március 19)

*Kerdes*

Fooldalon levo cikkhez ketszer is elkuldtem a hozzaszolasomat, de nem jelenik meg. MIERT???


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 21)

sztzs írta:


> A szervercsere óta max. 10MB mp3-at tudok csatolni egyszerre.
> Pedig:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sajnos még mindig nem tudom ezért folytatni néhány csatolásomat!


----------



## goyo (2007 Március 24)

oma írta:


> Fooldalon levo cikkhez ketszer is elkuldtem a hozzaszolasomat, de nem jelenik meg. MIERT???



Megoldva, mar minden tag hozza tud szolni a hirekhez.
(A lenyeg, hogy a kezdo oldalon is be legyel jelentkezve...)



sztzs írta:


> Sajnos még mindig nem tudom ezért folytatni néhány csatolásomat!



Megvan, lehet feltolteni nagyobb meretu file-okat is...


----------



## sztzs (2007 Március 24)

Köszönöm, kipróbálom!

sajnos még nem akarja, kétszer kipróbáltam...


----------



## sztzs (2007 Április 1)

goyo írta:


> Megvan, lehet feltolteni nagyobb meretu file-okat is...


Az általam jelzett probléma a mai napig él, sajnos :12: #*144*


----------



## Sándor 1982 (2007 Április 3)

:9: Sándor 1982
Ha nem vagyok tag, ha nem regisztráltam, akkor hogyan vagyok itt, hogyan írhatom ezt a néhány sort? A MAILER_DEAMON üzenete akkor pípafüstöt sem ér,melyet 14.48-kor küldött, és a kezdő sorokat tartalmazza. Mi az igazn akkor? Tag vagyok vagy nem? Regisztráltam vagy nem? Ime itt vagyok az oroszlán barlangjában, ennek ellenére nem hiszik el hogy tag vagyok.- Nézzék máre meg a feltett fotóimat 2005 ótq. Az nem jelent semmit? Véget kellene már vetni ennek a cirkusznak egyszer s mindenkorra.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Április 4)

Ez a probléma még a mai napig él! #*780*


----------



## klari (2007 Április 4)

*Arany János honlap*

Nekem nem a CanadaHun honlapjával van problémám, hanem az Arany János Iskoláéval ami a CanadaHun szerveren van tárolva. Mióta betörtek hozzátok, nem tudok hozzáférni az EDIT funkcióhoz, hogy változtassak az adatokon.
Goyo, légyszives próbáld ezt orvosolni.
Köszi szépen,
Klári


----------



## sztzs (2007 Április 6)

sztzs írta:


> A szervercsere óta max. 10MB mp3-at tudok csatolni egyszerre.
> Pedig:
> 
> 
> ...


sajnos még ma sincs változás!


----------



## goyo (2007 Április 6)

klari írta:


> Nekem nem a CanadaHun honlapjával van problémám, hanem az Arany János Iskoláéval ami a CanadaHun szerveren van tárolva. Mióta betörtek hozzátok, nem tudok hozzáférni az EDIT funkcióhoz, hogy változtassak az adatokon.
> Goyo, légyszives próbáld ezt orvosolni.
> Köszi szépen,
> Klári



Klari, felraktam egy masik file managert, kerlek keress meg Skypen.


----------



## Ancsa8 (2007 Április 8)

Sziasztok!

Nekem csak 3 kérdésem lenne :
Hogy lehet, az hogy néhány ember több nick-kel van fenn?
Ezt nem tilos?
És az ulolsó : Miért jó ez? ( napok óta ezen gondolkodom, de még mindig nem értem. )
A választ előre is köszönöm.
További jó munkát!


----------



## Fjodor (2007 Április 8)

Az irodalmi pályázatra való jelentkezéssel akadtak problémáim.
Valamiért a rendszer nem enged írást feltölteni és egyébb tiltások miatt is csak botladozom az oldalon.
Kérem, hogy akinek módjában áll, az némi infóval segítsen!
KÖszönettel, 
Fjodor


----------



## klari (2007 Április 9)

*Közösségi Szolgálat honlapja*

Nekem nincs szerencsém a honlapjaimmal. Most probáltam belépni a Közösségi Szolgálat honlapjára és azt írja, hogy *"sn1p3r-spy Hacked Your System Root"*
Ez most mit jelent? Elveszett az összes anyag ami rata volt?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 9)

Fjodor írta:


> Az irodalmi pályázatra való jelentkezéssel akadtak problémáim.
> Valamiért a rendszer nem enged írást feltölteni és egyébb tiltások miatt is csak botladozom az oldalon.
> Kérem, hogy akinek módjában áll, az némi infóval segítsen!
> KÖszönettel,
> Fjodor


Javaslom írj *Melitta -*nak egy privit. Ő biztos tud segíteni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 9)

Ancsa8 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem csak 3 kérdésem lenne :
> Hogy lehet, az hogy néhány ember több nick-kel van fenn?
> ...


1.Elvben lehetséges, ha:
több nicknévvel regisztráltál (mert pl. az elsőként használtat valamiért nem engedte a rendszer mondjuk a szervercsere után egy ideig, aztán mégis), valamint olyan operációs rendszert használsz, ami multifelhasználós (bár lehet, hogy ez nem is kell,mert a CH enged egy helyről több névvel is belépni. Ezt a Goyóék tudhatják).
2.Szerintem nem tilos, mert nem lehet szűrni. Ha valaki kamu adatokkal regisztrál (az e-mailt kivéve), azt a legsasszeműbb adminisztrátro/moderátor/technikai munkatárs sem tudja észrevenni, mert lehet pl azt mondani, hogy a másik név a páromé.:lol:
3.Hogy mire jó (a fentebb zárójelben említetteken kívül) - ki tudja? Talán biztonságérzet növelő hatású (ha az egyik néven kitiltanának ott a másik ), vagy rejtőzködés (ma ez a véleményem, holnap meg az ellenkezője de más néven). Szóval, ha a szabályzat engedi...

Ps.: Azért ha rájössz - írd meg!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 9)

klari írta:


> Nekem nincs szerencsém a honlapjaimmal. Most probáltam belépni a Közösségi Szolgálat honlapjára és azt írja, hogy *"sn1p3r-spy Hacked Your System Root"*
> Ez most mit jelent? Elveszett az összes anyag ami rata volt?


Nem tudom olvastad-e Goyo üzenetét( #*790* ) és beszéltél-e Vele, mert szerintem Ő tud rajtad segíteni.
Amennyire tudom az *sn1p3r-spy *egy hacker csoport elnevezése is. Ha betörnek valahová, elállítják az index (keresési segédlet) mutatóit, de az adatokat nem nagyon bántják (tehát a szerveren ott marad).
Azért javaslom, hogy a honlap(jaid)ról készíts biztonsági mentést. Egy CD-re több tucat is fel kell, hogy férjen, de az igazi a Pen drive. Egy 512 MB-s már kapható úgy kb 10-20 USD-ért (Mo-n 3-4000 Ft-ért). Az bármikor újraírható, zsebben elfér és mindíg kéznél lehet.
Ha nem Te készíted a honlap(jai)d, akkor is kimenthető (a készítő tudja hogyan)


----------



## Ancsa8 (2007 Április 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> 1.Elvben lehetséges, ha:
> több nicknévvel regisztráltál (mert pl. az elsőként használtat valamiért nem engedte a rendszer mondjuk a szervercsere után egy ideig, aztán mégis), valamint olyan operációs rendszert használsz, ami multifelhasználós (bár lehet, hogy ez nem is kell,mert a CH enged egy helyről több névvel is belépni. Ezt a Goyóék tudhatják).
> 2.Szerintem nem tilos, mert nem lehet szűrni. Ha valaki kamu adatokkal regisztrál (az e-mailt kivéve), azt a legsasszeműbb adminisztrátro/moderátor/technikai munkatárs sem tudja észrevenni, mert lehet pl azt mondani, hogy a másik név a páromé.:lol:
> 3.Hogy mire jó (a fentebb zárójelben említetteken kívül) - ki tudja? Talán biztonságérzet növelő hatású (ha az egyik néven kitiltanának ott a másik ), vagy rejtőzködés (ma ez a véleményem, holnap meg az ellenkezője de más néven). Szóval, ha a szabályzat engedi...
> ...



Kedves Flamingó!

Köszönöm a válaszod! 
Az aki miatt kérdeztem legalább 5 nick-kel van fenn általában ( de lehet, hogy több ), és eléggé kötekedő személyiség, így még az sem lehet, hogy rejtőzködni szeretne, mert a hozzászólásai stílusából ORDÍT, hogy egy és ugyanaz az ember...

Ígérem, ha rájövök, hogy miért jó ez, megírom... 
Remélem türelmes ember vagy...


----------



## mylady (2007 Április 11)

Kedves Goyo!

Eltekintenék attól a ténytől, hogy jó néhány esetben lerúgott a honlapotok a zenei anyagok feltöltése közben, de akad egy-két olyan jelenség, amelyiktől égnek áll a hajam! Miért lehetetlen feltölteni a szerveretekre 10 Mb. feletti zenéket??? A feltöltéskor megnyugtat az információtok, hogy 19 MB a feltölthető .mp3 zene nagysága, ugyanakkor a 12 MB-os nagyságú zene feltöltésekor (10 perc várakozás után!!!) kiakad a szerveretek és elküld anyámba!!!

MIÉRT?

Utána kellene nézned, hogy mi a jelenség oka, mert ez így nagyon gagyi… köszike.

10 percet várok azért, hogy utána elküldjön a pi…ába a szerveretek 

EZ NEM FAIR!


----------



## Niobeta (2007 Április 12)

Sziasztok!

Tudnátok abban segíteni, hogy kb. 5 napja nem tudok feltölteni. Nagyon sokáig dolgozik, aztán azt írja ki, hogy a keresett lap nem található. Előtte nem volt ilyen problémám.

köszi


----------



## klari (2007 Április 12)

*Betörés*



FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem tudom olvastad-e Goyo üzenetét( #*790* ) és beszéltél-e Vele, mert szerintem Ő tud rajtad segíteni.
> Amennyire tudom az *sn1p3r-spy *egy hacker csoport elnevezése is. Ha betörnek valahová, elállítják az index (keresési segédlet) mutatóit, de az adatokat nem nagyon bántják (tehát a szerveren ott marad).
> Azért javaslom, hogy a honlap(jaid)ról készíts biztonsági mentést. Egy CD-re több tucat is fel kell, hogy férjen, de az igazi a Pen drive. Egy 512 MB-s már kapható úgy kb 10-20 USD-ért (Mo-n 3-4000 Ft-ért). Az bármikor újraírható, zsebben elfér és mindíg kéznél lehet.
> Ha nem Te készíted a honlap(jai)d, akkor is kimenthető (a készítő tudja hogyan)


 
Köszi Flamingo, ideiglenesen megoldottuk. Majd kell egy új jelszó, de azzal fenyegettek, hogy bármikor megint betörnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Április 12)

klari írta:


> Köszi Flamingo, ideiglenesen megoldottuk. Majd kell egy új jelszó, de azzal fenyegettek, hogy bármikor megint betörnek.


Sajna ez így van. Ezért javasoltam a biztonsági másolat készítését - olyan gyakorisággal, hogy egy nemkívánt esemény után a lehető legkevesebbet kelljen pótolni. 
A másik javaslatom a jelszó helyes megválasztása. Legalább 8-10 karakter és semmiképp ne legyen értelmes szó (pl a kutyánk neve), hanem pl. a gyerekeink születési hónapja + a monogrammjuk (vezetéknévi kisbetű, keresztnévi nagybetű pl. *K*ovács úr májusban született *P*éter fia és novemberben született *K*lári lánya esetén: *kP05kK11*). Gyerekek helyett házassági évforduló, vagy kocsi/lakásvásárlás dátuma is bevariálható.
Ez fejben kikombinálható, ha el is felejtenénk. 
Persze 100 % védelmet ez sem nyújt, de a kódfeltörők mind így kezdik becenevek, születési, házassági dátumok...stb. 
Ja és időnként ezt is meg kell változtatni.
Én régebben azt tettem, hogy amikor még olyan helyen dolgoztam, ahol havonta kötelező volt a jelszóvéltoztatás, hogy egy ideig az alapjelszóhoz sorszámot raktam - a fenti példával: kP05kK1101, kP05kK1102, kP05kK1103 ...stb. majd a változtatás dátumát raktam hozzá kP05kK0413, 11kP05kK11 0512, kP05kK110308...stb. az alap *kP05kK11 *maradt csak a toldalékot kellet egy hónapig fejben tartanom. 
Remélem tudtam egy keveset segíteni.


----------



## Juliana (2007 Április 13)

:..: Segítsetek legyetek szívesek! Keresem a csatolások című gemkapcsot, de sehol nem találom, a saját csatolásaimat megtaláltam, de a többit is megfogom?? vagy nem?? ez zenét keresek. Előre is köszi :..:


----------



## sztzs (2007 Április 15)

mylady írta:


> Kedves Goyo!
> 
> Eltekintenék attól a ténytől, hogy jó néhány esetben lerúgott a honlapotok a zenei anyagok feltöltése közben, de akad egy-két olyan jelenség, amelyiktől égnek áll a hajam! Miért lehetetlen feltölteni a szerveretekre 10 Mb. feletti zenéket??? A feltöltéskor megnyugtat az információtok, hogy 19 MB a feltölthető .mp3 zene nagysága, ugyanakkor a 12 MB-os nagyságú zene feltöltésekor (10 perc várakozás után!!!) kiakad a szerveretek és elküld anyámba!!!
> 
> ...


Kedves mylady! Én szervercsere óta ezt mondom, kaptam választ is, #*146*


----------



## mylady (2007 Április 15)

Kedves sztzs!
Elolvastam a választ, amit a problémádra kaptál.

hümm...


----------



## bimbi57 (2007 Június 27)

Szervusztok!

Elismerem, hogy Mazsola vagyok még, de azért szeretném elmondani, hogy a kezdők nagy része eltéved a rengetegben, annak ellenére, hogy igen jó a felépítése a CH.-nak. Böngésztem én is mindenfele, de szinte lehetetlen rövid idő alatt minden témát végigolvasni még azok közül sem, amik nagyon érdekelnek. Ezért én is megnéztem pihenésképpen a zenetopikot.
Nem lehetne-e szép nagy piros betűkkel felrakni első hozzászólásnak a kezdők ABC-jét: 2 nap, 20 hozzászólás stb.


Bimbi57


----------



## bimbi57 (2007 Június 27)

*Feltöltés*

Sajnos nem tudok feltölteni, kiírja, hogy nemlétező levél.Megkértem egy állandó tag barátomat és neki is ilyen problémája van.
Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bimbi57


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 27)

bimbi57 írta:


> Szervusztok!
> 
> Elismerem, hogy Mazsola vagyok még, de azért szeretném elmondani, hogy a kezdők nagy része eltéved a rengetegben, annak ellenére, hogy igen jó a felépítése a CH.-nak. Böngésztem én is mindenfele, de szinte lehetetlen rövid idő alatt minden témát végigolvasni még azok közül sem, amik nagyon érdekelnek. Ezért én is megnéztem pihenésképpen a zenetopikot.
> Nem lehetne-e szép nagy piros betűkkel felrakni első hozzászólásnak a kezdők ABC-jét: 2 nap, 20 hozzászólás stb.
> ...


Ha megnézted a Zene (és nem ZeneII) topic-ot - Csöcsi (volt moderátor) egy fél éven keresztül minden második odalon NAGY PIROS betűkkel kiírta.
Nem használt. Van a kávézóban és itt is egy ilyen téma. Ahol jelzik az új tagok hogy nem tudnak letölteni ott kb 10-12 válasz azonnal közli az okát (szerencsére már többnyire priviben).
Ennél többet mit lehet tenni? Ha a regisztrációkor átolvastatott szabályzatot át is olvasnák - nem csupán ráböknének az elolvastam, tudomásul vettem gombokra (és itt nem csak a CH-ról van szó) akkor talán nem lenne ennyi gond.


----------



## bimbi57 (2007 Június 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha megnézted a Zene (és nem ZeneII) topic-ot - Csöcsi (volt moderátor) egy fél éven keresztül minden második odalon NAGY PIROS betűkkel kiírta.
> Nem használt. Van a kávézóban és itt is egy ilyen téma. Ahol jelzik az új tagok hogy nem tudnak letölteni ott kb 10-12 válasz azonnal közli az okát (szerencsére már többnyire priviben).
> Ennél többet mit lehet tenni? Ha a regisztrációkor átolvastatott szabályzatot át is olvasnák - nem csupán ráböknének az elolvastam, tudomásul vettem gombokra (és itt nem csak a CH-ról van szó) akkor talán nem lenne ennyi gond.


 

Pontosan ezért gondolom, hogy legelsőnek kellene feltenni, én legalábbis az elejétől kezdtem böngészni. Valahogy nem akadtam rá és priviben kellett megkérdeznem. Még ez az egyszerű feladat is megizzasztott.

Viszont továbbra sem tudunk feltölteni a barátnőmmel, pedig ő állandó tag!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 27)

bimbi57 írta:


> Pontosan ezért gondolom, hogy legelsőnek kellene feltenni, én legalábbis az elejétől kezdtem böngészni. Valahogy nem akadtam rá és priviben kellett megkérdeznem. Még ez az egyszerű feladat is megizzasztott.
> 
> Viszont továbbra sem tudunk feltölteni a barátnőmmel, pedig ő állandó tag!


Javaslatok:
1) Próbáljatok meg egymás gépén bejelentkezni a saját nevetekkel és így feltölteni (egyszerre csak egy kis fájlt).
2) A feltöltendő fájlok kiterjesztése vééletlenül nem .exe vagy más meg nem engedett? (a feltölthető fájltípusok és maximális méreteik a felugró új ablakban fel vannak sorolva.)
3) Ha nem megy, akkor még mindíg lehet, hogy hibásan telepített/konfigurált vírusirtó/spyware progi nem engedi. Ezt esetleg leellenőrizheted úgy, hogy küldtök egymásnak egy mammutmailt (nem kell 100 megás, elég egy 5-6 MB fájl).
Ha átmegy, akkor nem nálatok lehet a gond. Ekkor keressétek meg priviben goyo -t (Ő talán ud segíteni)


----------



## bimbi57 (2007 Június 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslatok:
> 1) Próbáljatok meg egymás gépén bejelentkezni a saját nevetekkel és így feltölteni (egyszerre csak egy kis fájlt).
> 2) A feltöltendő fájlok kiterjesztése vééletlenül nem .exe vagy más meg nem engedett? (a feltölthető fájltípusok és maximális méreteik a felugró új ablakban fel vannak sorolva.)
> 3) Ha nem megy, akkor még mindíg lehet, hogy hibásan telepített/konfigurált vírusirtó/spyware progi nem engedi. Ezt esetleg leellenőrizheted úgy, hogy küldtök egymásnak egy mammutmailt (nem kell 100 megás, elég egy 5-6 MB fájl).
> Ha átmegy, akkor nem nálatok lehet a gond. Ekkor keressétek meg priviben goyo -t (Ő talán ud segíteni)


 

Köszi a tanácsot! Átment a kb. 4-5 MB-os file. Megpróbálom goyo-t.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 27)

bimbi57 írta:


> Sajnos nem tudok feltölteni, kiírja, hogy nemlétező levél.Megkértem egy állandó tag barátomat és neki is ilyen problémája van.
> Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bimbi57





bimbi57 írta:


> Köszi a tanácsot! Átment a kb. 4-5 MB-os file. Megpróbálom goyo-t.


Nem értem.
A zeneII-be feltettél vagy 8-10szer számot, akkor hogy-hogy nem tudsz feltölteni?
(Ha esetleg a régi Zene topic-ba szerettél volna, oda már nem lehet. Lezárt téma.)
Amelyik téma mellett egy lakat van az lezárt téma és abba nem lehet sem írni, sem csatolást feltölteni.


----------



## bimbi57 (2007 Június 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem értem.
> A zeneII-be feltettél vagy 8-10szer számot, akkor hogy-hogy nem tudsz feltölteni?
> (Ha esetleg a régi Zene topic-ba szerettél volna, oda már nem lehet. Lezárt téma.)
> Amelyik téma mellett egy lakat van az lezárt téma és abba nem lehet sem írni, sem csatolást feltölteni.


 
Kipróbáltam a mammutemailt, átment. Egy 8,9 Mb-os Omega számot szerettem volna feltölteni és nem tudtam. Az 5 Mb alattiakat pedig sikerült feltölteni. Ebből gondolom nem nálam van a gond. Viszont nem értem miért.

Mégegyszer köszike a sok segítséget!

Bimbi57


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 27)

bimbi57 írta:


> Sajnos nem tudok feltölteni, kiírja, hogy nemlétező levél.Megkértem egy állandó tag barátomat és neki is ilyen problémája van.
> Segítség!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bimbi57


 
Privibe rögtön írok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 27)

bimbi57 írta:


> Kipróbáltam a mammutemailt, átment. Egy 8,9 Mb-os Omega számot szerettem volna feltölteni és nem tudtam. Az 5 Mb alattiakat pedig sikerült feltölteni. Ebből gondolom nem nálam van a gond. Viszont nem értem miért.
> 
> Mégegyszer köszike a sok segítséget!
> 
> Bimbi57


Sajna a táblázatban feltüntettetől eltérően nagyobb méretű mp3-t nem enged át a rendszer, (valószínüleg a bérelt szerveren a tárhelyfoglalási lehetőségek miatt).
Próbáld meg tömöríteni (zippelni), hátha úgy felmegy.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajna a táblázatban feltüntettetől eltérően nagyobb méretű mp3-t nem enged át a rendszer, (valószínüleg a bérelt szerveren a tárhelyfoglalási lehetőségek miatt).
> Próbáld meg tömöríteni (zippelni), hátha úgy felmegy.


Kedves Flamingo, az a gond, hogy max. a tbl- ban megadottak fele méretű megy át! Próbáld ki talán, úgy hihetőbb!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 28)

sztzs írta:


> Kedves Flamingo, az a gond, hogy max. a tbl- ban megadottak fele méretű megy át! Próbáld ki talán, úgy hihetőbb!


Megpróbáltam, ezt kaptam:
Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort
Értesítettem.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Megpróbáltam, ezt kaptam:
> Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort
> Értesítettem.


 
Köszönet érte!


----------



## marisza (2007 Június 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Megpróbáltam, ezt kaptam:
> Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort
> Értesítettem.


Én már vagy 3x, sőt Goyonak is írtam, de Ő meg elveszett, vagy hűsöl a vízparton.
Reménykedjünk...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Június 28)

Sajna az az álláspont, hogy a CH nem fájlcserélő, hanem közösségi fórum.
Ezért kisebb csatolásokkal is lehet kommunikálni. Ami igaz is, de ha megnézed a Le-és feltöltések minden ami az ezotériával, AK-al, életmóddal kapcsolatos témát, tele van töbszáz megás linkekkel (mammutmail, rapidshare...stb.). Ott így oldják meg a nagyobb fájlokat. Ha valaki minden áron nagy méretű fájlt akar feltenni - javaslom rar,zip tömörítővel 4-5 MB-s darabokra szedni és úgy feltenni. Jobb javaslatom pillanatnyilag nins.
Legyen szép napotok:




.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajna az az álláspont, hogy a CH nem fájlcserélő, hanem közösségi fórum.
> .


ezt már hallottam A gond a legelső szervercsere óta van. Meg kell nézni: addig átmentek a táblázatban tartalmazott méretek, és ez a csúnya szó sosem hangzaott el! Addig a tbl- ban feltüntetett értékek JÓL "üzemeltek". Nekem a javaslatom az, hogy a tbl. a REÁLIS adatokat tartalmazza.


----------



## sztzs (2007 Június 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ami igaz is, de ha megnézed a Le-és feltöltések minden ami az ezotériával, AK-al, életmóddal kapcsolatos témát, tele van töbszáz megás linkekkel (mammutmail, rapidshare...stb.). Ott így oldják meg a nagyobb fájlokat.
> .


Ezek is lehetnek megoldások, de akkor nem kell regisztrálni, hiszen az előzőeknél nem feltétel a CH- tagság, stb.... Sőt, tavaly decemberig linkelni sem volt szabad...


----------



## tkatona (2007 Június 28)

sztzs írta:


> Ezek is lehetnek megoldások, de akkor nem kell regisztrálni, hiszen az előzőeknél nem feltétel a CH- tagság, stb.... Sőt, tavaly decemberig linkelni sem volt szabad...


Szia Zsu!
Ne morgolódjatok, fogadjuk el, hogy most ez van, keressünk workaroundot hozza (pl. használjuk Flamingó ötletét), és örüljünk a CH-nak meg egymásnak!
Bizonyosan fog ez még változni!
(rosszabb lesz, hehehe)


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 28)

tkatona írta:


> Szia Zsu!
> Ne morgolódjatok, fogadjuk el, hogy most ez van, keressünk workaroundot hozza (pl. használjuk Flamingó ötletét), és örüljünk a CH-nak meg egymásnak!
> Bizonyosan fog ez még változni!
> (rosszabb lesz, hehehe)


 
Te Tibi a bitango,ne fesd az ordogot a falra. Tobbszori szerver cserevel legalabb az megoldodott,hogy allandoan kinyilik a canadahun.
MAr ezt sem tudod ertekelni?  
Goyo annyit dolgozott rajta,hogy teljesen kimelegedett, a nagy munkatol es a nagy melegtol, husulni ment /nem huvosre/ par nap es a tobbi hibaval egyutt minden menni fog.


----------



## tkatona (2007 Június 28)

Melitta írta:


> Te Tibi a bitango,ne fesd az ordogot a falra. Tobbszori szerver cserevel legalabb az megoldodott,hogy allandoan kinyilik a canadahun.
> MAr ezt sem tudod ertekelni?
> Goyo annyit dolgozott rajta,hogy teljesen kimelegedett, a nagy munkatol es a nagy melegtol, husulni ment /nem huvosre/ par nap es a tobbi hibaval egyutt minden menni fog.


Ismerhetsz Melitta, nekem csupa humor a lelkem (ha ven nekem olyan egyáltalán), és a hozzászólásaim is!
Remélem, Zsuzsa ezt pontosan tudja és érti!


----------



## mylady (2007 Július 20)

Melitta írta:


> ...Goyo annyit dolgozott rajta,hogy teljesen kimelegedett, a nagy munkatol es a nagy melegtol, husulni ment /nem huvosre/ par nap es a tobbi hibaval egyutt minden menni fog.


 
Kedves Melitta!

Meg kell szólaljak, mert csípi a szemem egy tény:
Goyo nagy ívben carik a fórumozók gondjára, problémáira és ez nem szép dolog! 

2007.04.11-én beírtam ugyanebbe a topikba egy problémámat, amire a mai napig semmilyen visszajelzést nem kaptam. Hálás vagyok a Canadahun-nak azért, hogy sok, szép, régi kedves dalt tudtam letölteni magamnak Tőletek és ugyanezen okból a magam gyűjteményéből is szerettem volna jó néhány zeneszámot feltölteni a szerveretekre, hogy másoknak is szerezhessek olyan örömöt, amelyet én is éreztem egy-egy kincs megtalálásakor. Csúnya dolog arra hivatkozni, hogy ez a honlap fórum és elsősorban a csevegés a feladata, mert nagyon jól tudjátok Ti is, hogy a látogatók (legalább 80 %-a) a zene miatt jön ide és nem dumcsizni!

Kissé megbántva érzem magam azért, hogy ha van egy probléma a fórummal kapcsolatban, akkor semmi reagálás, semmi igyekezet annak a hibának a javítására a részetekről. Többek között emiatt is maradtam távol jó ideje ettől a honlaptól, mert semmi változást nem látok ez ügyben.



más: amennyiben 2007.04.11-től a mai napig (több, mint 3 hónapja) hűsöl Goyo, akkor visszavonom az előzőekben leírtakat és minden erőmmel kanadai állampolgár AKAROK lenni, mert ennyi szabadságot ember még nem kapott Magyarországon!


----------



## klari (2007 Július 20)

mylady írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Meg kell szólaljak, mert csípi a szemem egy tény:
> Goyo nagy ívben carik a fórumozók gondjára, problémáira és ez nem szép dolog!
> ...


 
Nem akarok panaszkodni, de mióta betörtek nálatok (már nem is tudom hány hónapja) azóta nekem sincs hozzáférésem az Arany János honlapjához. Májusban beszéltem utóljára Goyóval és mondta, hogy nagyon el van foglalva a fizetett munkáival, de megoldja a problémát. Türelmesen várok.


----------



## Szamovár (2007 Július 31)

Talán itt van a kérdésem a legjobb helyen: hogyan tölthetek föl hanganyagot? Bocs, hogy magamtól nem jöttem rá!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 1)

Szamovár írta:


> Talán itt van a kérdésem a legjobb helyen: hogyan tölthetek föl hanganyagot? Bocs, hogy magamtól nem jöttem rá!


mint az összes többit - már, ha a kiterjesztése megfelelő (mp3, wma és nem pl flc, ogg). Hogy milyen fájltípust tudsz feltölteni azt a csatoláskezelő megmutatja (bár az ott feltüntetett méretkorlátok nem mindig igazak (19 MB-s mp3-t nem de egy 8-9 Mb-st fe tudsz tölteni). Hogy hogyan - alul katt az 1-re (középen a *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Csatolások [/FONT]* címszónál nézd)


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

IGEN! Problémám van a fórum kezelésével kapcsolatban!

NEM lehet feltölteni mp3-at a Canadahunra!

Csak nekem van ilyen problémám vagy már megint szar a rendszeretek?


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> mint az összes többit - már, ha a kiterjesztése megfelelő (mp3, wma és nem pl flc, ogg). Hogy milyen fájltípust tudsz feltölteni azt a csatoláskezelő megmutatja (bár az ott feltüntetett méretkorlátok nem mindig igazak (19 MB-s mp3-t nem de egy 8-9 Mb-st fe tudsz tölteni). Hogy hogyan - alul katt az 1-re (középen a *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Csatolások [/FONT]*címszónál nézd)


Kedves Flamingo!

Nagyon szeretlek és tisztellek, hiszen (itt) kezdő fórumozóként sok segítséget kaptam Tőled!
DE! a mai nap az más téma...
Ma ne kíséreljetek meg (FEL és nem LE) tölteni semmilyen mp3-ast a Canadahun-ról! Ma ez nem működik!

MA feltölteni NEM lehet a Canadahun szerverére... ciki


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Kedves Melitta!

A pofátlanságotok kezdi megközelíteni a tűrőképesség határát.
Olvasgattam több topikban is a hozzászólásaitokat és meg kell jegyezzem, hogy nagyon kezdetek eltávolodni a magyarországi VALÓS képtől...
Szerintem ne provokáljátok azokat, akik ITTHON maradtak és akik Magyarországon (a szülőföldjükön) próbálnak boldogulni...

Amennyiben megtehetitek ezzel a honlappal, akkor végezzetek végre MINŐSÉGI munkát és ne alacsonyítsátok le a canadai peremkerületek szintjére a honlapotokat. Legyen mindíg kész a honlapotok a kivándorolni NEM akaró magyarok számára is és gondoskodjatok arról (ott kint Canadában!) hogy JÓL érezzük magunkat nálatok a HONLAPOTOKON. Mutasd meg Te is és mutassátok meg mindannyian Ti odakint élők, hogy érdemes volt elhagynotok a szülőhazátokat és a szülőföldeteteket!
CIKI! rátok nézve, hogy egy canadahun szervere sem jobb, mint egy xxx.hu szerver!
Mitől vagytok jobbak ti magyarok ott Kanadában?

Ma például NEM lehet felrakni a szerveretekre egyetlen mp3-ast sem! Ugyanolyan gagyik vagytok, mint a Magyarországon élő magyarok!


Shink!

Ui.: Talán el is tudnád hitetni velem (ha akarnád) hogy én vagyok a béna de az összes magyarországi haveromat megkértem, hogy próbáljon meg feltölteni mp3-ast a szerveretekre és mindegyikük azzal az infóval jött vissza, hogy nem megy a dolog...
Mikor lesz életképes a szerveretek?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Mylady, Te jól vagy úgy egyébként?
Mi értelme Melittát vagy valaki mást ócsárolnod anélkül, hogy tudnád, hogy problémák vannak a szerverrel?!
Nem egy topicban le van írva, hogy a rendszergazda elérhetetlen egy ideig és mindenkitől türelmet kértek a problémák rendezésére.

Nem beszélj már minősíthetetlen hangnemben olyan emberekkel, akiket nem is ismersz, egy olyan probléma miatt, amiről nem is ők tehetnek!
Melitta a saját pénzéből fizeti a CH fenntartását, javítását és minden egyebet...köszönd meg neki, ha jól tudod magad itt érzeni és ki tudsz kapcsolódni vagy értékekre találsz.
DE! Ha ennyi problémád van, akkor vagy priviben próbálj rá orvosságot találni, vagy ....

Ne szidd már kollektívan a kanadában élő magyarokat...ők se szidják az erdélyi magyarokat, vagy a szlovákiaiakat, vagy a magyarországi magyarokat!!! Itt pont az a lényeg, hogy ne legyen diszkrimináció...


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Mylady, Te jól vagy úgy egyébként?
> Mi értelme Melittát vagy valaki mást ócsárolnod...


ócsárolni??? tettem volna olyant?

Jézus Mária!
puszedliufó, meg ne szólalj többet! Amíg nincs értelmes mondanivalód!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> ócsárolni??? tettem volna olyant?
> 
> Jézus Mária!
> puszedliufó, meg ne szólalj többet! Amíg nincs értelmes mondanivalód!


Talán még emlékszel arra, hogy amikor idejöttél, többször is meg kellett Téged kérni priviben, hogy ne firkálj a zene topicba. Veled is türelmes volt mindenki, ugyanígy Neked is türelemmel kéne lenned mások iránt.
Kanadában reggel 6 óra van...és ha eddig nem tűnt volna fel, nincs napi 24 órás problémamegoldó szolgálat a lapon. Amint Melitta jön, úgyis válaszolni fog a kérdésedre, ahogyan mindig szokott is 

Jah, és csak úgy mellékesen megkérnélek, hogy ne szólogass be se nekem, se másnak a továbbiakban...mert az sem divat errefelé 

Köszi!


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Mylady, Te jól vagy úgy egyébként?
> Mi értelme Melittát vagy valaki mást ócsárolnod anélkül, hogy tudnád, hogy problémák vannak a szerverrel?!
> Nem egy topicban le van írva, hogy a rendszergazda elérhetetlen egy ideig és mindenkitől türelmet kértek a problémák rendezésére.
> 
> ...


 

A hozzászólásomban a címzett nem puszedliufo volt, hanem Melitta.

A két címzett között ÓRIÁSI a különbség... 


Kedves puszedliufo!
Nem szeretnék és nincs is kedvem vitába szállni veled. Maraggyámá meg magadnak és hagyd az értékes elmé(ke)t érvényesülni...


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Talán még emlékszel arra, hogy amikor idejöttél, többször is meg kellett Téged kérni priviben, hogy ne firkálj a zene topicba. Veled is türelmes volt mindenki, ugyanígy Neked is türelemmel kéne lenned mások iránt.


 
miről beszélsz??? Cavinton! szedd ezerrel..


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> A hozzászólásomban a címzett nem puszedliufo volt, hanem Melitta.
> 
> A két címzett között ÓRIÁSI a különbség...
> 
> ...


Választ vártál a kérdésedre...megkaptad 
Ezt is meg kéne köszönni...de gondolom ez kimaradt nálad valahogy, sok mással együtt.
Mindegy, az én értékes elmém szerencsére másra is használható még, nem csak az értelmetlen nyavajgások jószándékú megválaszolására 

Legyen szép napod!


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Választ vártál a kérdésedre...megkaptad
> Ezt is meg kéne köszönni...
> Legyen szép napod!


 
NINCS mit megköszönni!

Továbbra sem megy a Canadahun-on az mp3-as feltöltés lehetősége...
Próbáltad már nagyszájú puszedliufó?...

A Canadahun-on ma NEM megy az mp3-as feltöltés!!!

Gagyi a kivándorolt magyarok leszármazottja és gagyi az egész Canadahun kivándorolt magyarországi csapata is ha nem képes megfelelni az elvárásoknak!

Miért nem lehet FELTÖLTENI mp3-ast ma a Canadahun szerverére???

A válasz egyszerű lenne, ha venné a fáradságot valaki a diszidens magyarok leszármazottjai közül és megválaszolná a kérdést...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Szépen megírtad a szegénységi bizonyítványod... gratulálok 
Talán pár nyugtató használ, hogy átvészeld az időt, amég Melitta is le nem írja, hogy a rendszergazda elérhetetlen ;-)

Mégegyszer kellemes napot!


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szépen megírtad a szegénységi bizonyítványod... gratulálok
> Talán pár nyugtató használ, hogy átvészeld az időt, amég Melitta is le nem írja, hogy a rendszergazda elérhetetlen ;-)


 

hümm...


----------



## mis (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> NINCS mit megköszönni!
> 
> Továbbra sem megy a Canadahun-on az mp3-as feltöltés lehetősége...
> Próbáltad már nagyszájú puszedliufó?...
> ...


 
Nincs kedvem folytatni azt a pimasz dumát amit most levágsz, Mylady!
Ha mondod, biztos nem lehet le vagy feltölteni, de tegnap tegnapelőtt lehetett? Bizonyára igen, mert akkor nem csacsognál......
Azt meg végképp nem értem, mi bajod van a kinti honfitársaiddal!!!
Bántottak netalán.......
egyébként választhatsz, vagy itthagyod ezt a fránya honlapot, vagy megvárod azt, aki illetékes ebben. Puszedliufo nyugodt hangnemben válaszolt a szövegedre, erre úgy nekitámadsz, mint egy pulykakakas!!!!
A problémádat meg írd meg priviben, akivel össze akarsz kapni!!!
Úgy érzem vagyunk sokan, akik függetlenül a hibáktól jól éreznénk magunkat, de az ilyen bántó mocskolodó hangnemben megírt szövegek, megédemelnék az Off-t!!!!!


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 2)

Tényleg butaság így előadni a dolgokat. Bizony előfordulhatnak itt is hibák, dehát hol nem.
Ha annyira ezt az oldalt hibáztatod, illetve az üzemeltetőket, egyszerüen fogod, és feltöltöd máshová azokat az mp3-akat. 
Valami gond tényleg lehet, mert egy másik dühös ember meg azért morcos, mert neki elvesztek a feltöltött dolgai. 
Ettől függetlenül, azt én sem értem, hogy ennek mi köze van ahhoz, hogy valaki "kivándorolt magyar" ?? hogy jön ez ide?


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

mis írta:


> Nincs kedvem folytatni azt a pimasz dumát amit most levágsz, Mylady!


Nincs is okod rá, mert nem is NEKED szólt, hanem Melittának... miért is szólnál te ebbe bele? miért is folytatnál te bármilyen vitát ez ügyben?
miért is? milyen alapon is? ésatöbbi... 

Mielőtt még nyilványosan beírtam volna a problémámat ide, igyekeztem elérni Melittát priviben!!! Melitta NEM elérhető priviben (sem) akkor, amikor nincs ide bejelentkezve...Nem kívánom közzétenni a printscreeneket erről, megtartom magamnak.

Szarok rá nagy ívben, hogy te akarsz e velem folytatni pimasz vagy nem pimasz dumát a te dolgod... de azt szeretném ha a pofádat befognád akkor, amikor közöd nincs (másik két ember) párbeszédéhez...
vagyis: a pofádat befogod! 

Kérdésed van még?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Mylady...szerintem ne is törd magad 
Ennyi pofázás után a te neved mellett is a banned szócska fog állni


----------



## mis (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> Nincs is okod rá, mert nem is NEKED szólt, hanem Melittának... miért is szólnál te ebbe bele? miért is folytatnál te bármilyen vitát ez ügyben?
> miért is? milyen alapon is? ésatöbbi...
> 
> Mielőtt még nyilványosan beírtam volna a problémámat ide, igyekeztem elérni Melittát priviben!!! Melitta NEM elérhető priviben (sem) akkor, amikor nincs ide bejelentkezve...Nem kívánom közzétenni a printscreeneket erről, megtartom magamnak.
> ...


 
oksi..............lökj ide egy sőrt!!!! bár nem hiszem hogy egy-két üveg után így beszélnék, mint Te!!! 
De egyre gondolj - nem én teszem, minek is tenném - de amit írtál a kintiekről tán pert is akaszthatnak a nyakadba!!!!!!


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

mis írta:


> oksi..............lökj ide egy sőrt!!!! bár nem hiszem hogy egy-két üveg után így beszélnék, mint Te!!!


 
Fogadunk, hogy neked még sör sem kell hozzá... 


Egy jótanács: Soha ne ugass bele mások dolgába és szebb lesz az életed...


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> Egy jótanács: Soha ne ugass bele mások dolgába és szebb lesz az életed...


 
Egy jótanács: ha csak egy emberrel akarsz párbeszédet folytatni, intézd el priviben, és könnyebb lesz az életed...


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Mylady...szerintem ne is törd magad
> Ennyi pofázás után a te neved mellett is a banned szócska fog állni


gondolod?

... igazad lehet...

de az egy szegénységi bizonyítvány lenne a Canadahun számára 

oszt' ennyi is  
szerinted folytassuk vagy hagyjuk a fenébe?

Amennyiben meg(ki)javítják a Canadahun-on az mp3-as feltöltési lehetőséget... én itt sem vagyok többet


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Egy jótanács: ha csak egy emberrel akarsz párbeszédet folytatni, intézd el priviben, és könnyebb lesz az életed...


 

megpróbáltam... PRIVIBEN (s)nem elérhető...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Senki számára sem szegénységi bizonyítvány, ha nem tűri, hogy szidják ;-)
Egyébként: a CH-t magyarországon élő, magyar fiú csinálja ;-) Csak úgy mondom 

Nah, nekem sok dolgom van 
pápá mindenkinek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> megpróbáltam... PRIVIBEN (s)nem elérhető...


Még 8 óra sincs...talán alszik 
Tuti, hogy válaszolni fog, amit látja, hogy írtál neki  Mindig válaszol mindenkinek


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

A Mylady Bosszuja! 

A feltoltes ment abban az idoben is mikor ide firkantottad a minosithetetlen szavaidat. Latogassal el a Zene topicba, masnak sikerult neked mint coputeresnek nem. 
ide nem kotelezo feltolteni,semmit. 
Mivel meg Privire se meltattal csak is itt a netten gondolod hogy kelloen lehet szidni ? es ocsarolni mindent es mindenkit. 
A canadai magyarok se mas orszagokban elok Teged itt nem bantottak de Te rendesen kiosztod az itteni tagsagot.
Ajanlom olvasd el a regisztraciot es mas iranyba menjel isten hirevel ahogy a mondast szoktak mondani.


----------



## mylady (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Senki számára sem szegénységi bizonyítvány, ha nem tűri, hogy szidják ;-)
> Egyébként: a CH-t magyarországon élő, magyar fiú csinálja ;-) Csak úgy mondom
> 
> Nah, nekem sok dolgom van
> ...


 
puszedliokos, ki szidott és kit? Elárulnád?

Pontosan tudom, hogy ki tartja karban a Canadahun honlapját...
Nem kérdeztem tőled és nem vagyok kíváncsi a véleményedre ez ügyben, nem is tudom, hogy miért éreztél késztetést arra, hogy ezt kipofázd?...

Én csak egyet szeretnék: működjön a Canadahun-on az mp3-as feltöltési lehetőség!

Miután az összes ismerősömet és haveromat bevetettem, így pontosan tudom, hogy szar ma a Canadahun mp3-as feltöltési rendszere!
Goyónak meg kéne csinyánia... 
de curva gyorsan, amig nem vetem be a feketeseregünket


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Tudod Mylady mi nem harcolunk se a feketeseregeddel se massal.
Goyonak hatalmas munkaja van ebben szoval ot sem kell cikizned.

Mint mondtam harcoljon a Bem apo Veled.


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 2)

Hehe! Szegény Bem apó! Mi bajod van vele, hopgy így ki akarsz vele szúrni?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

hoppá...láttam én, hogy a mylady repdesni fog 
Pedig nagyon kedves és visszafogott igyekeztem lenni vele 
A serege nevét elírta...nem fekete, hanem sötét ;-)

Kicsit azért genny megmozdulás volt, hogy úgy idézte be a hozzászólásom, hogy beletuszkolt még egy mondatot, amit én nem is írtam


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Vigasztaljon, hogy csak engem utal ennyire.
ezen a gepemen nincs zene hogy kiprobaljam de latom azota is tettek fel tehat megy a feltoltes es a letoltes is.
Micsoda tragedia ha nem tesz fel zenet? Van itt annyi mar hogy ezert ilyen minosithetetlen modon beirni???????????
Raadasul nem mond igazat mert nem irt privit a problemajarol, a masik valamikor csak kell aludnom egy kicsit.Amugy is eleg rossz alvo vagyok 2-3 orankent fent vagyok es raszoktam nezni az oldalra.
Goyonak naponta hagyok uzenetet de vagy nyaral vagy magan kivul van. ez nem ok hogy legagyiza mas munkajat.Lehet szebbet jobbat csinalni.


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> mylady...remélem a lányod nem olyan sötét, mint Te
> Tudod, kár az ilyennek szaporodni


Tudom, hogy felbosszantott, de ne hagy magad belerángatni abba az alpári stilusba amit Ő használt.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Kíváncsi vagyok, még hány nickkel jön vissza szidni engem 
Addig játszik, amég megkeresem és letekerem a fejét egy rossz pillanatomban


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

bassman írta:


> Tudom, hogy felbosszantott, de ne hagy magad belerángatni abba az alpári stilusba amit Ő használt.


Hihi, ha abba én belemennék, sokan megtanulnának durván káromkodni 
Nem fogok leereszkedni a szintjére...de köszönöm, hogy szóltál


----------



## katamama (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Vigasztaljon, hogy csak engem utal ennyire.
> ezen a gepemen nincs zene hogy kiprobaljam de latom azota is tettek fel tehat megy a feltoltes es a letoltes is.
> Micsoda tragedia ha nem tesz fel zenet? Van itt annyi mar hogy ezert ilyen minosithetetlen modon beirni???????????
> Raadasul nem mond igazat mert nem irt privit a problemajarol, a masik valamikor csak kell aludnom egy kicsit.Amugy is eleg rossz alvo vagyok 2-3 orankent fent vagyok es raszoktam nezni az oldalra.
> Goyonak naponta hagyok uzenetet de vagy nyaral vagy magan kivul van. ez nem ok hogy legagyiza mas munkajat.Lehet szebbet jobbat csinalni.


 
Melitta!

Én direkt kipróbáltam,és letőltöttem,és feltőltőttem!Oda írtam,hogy "híba az Őn készülékében van!"

Ibolya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

*Próba*

Próba

Hm. Nálam megy
Most miről maradtam le!? (Gondolom valami fronthatás lehetett)

Egyébként látatlanban 2 dolgot tudok elképzelni:
1 Nagy mp3-t (8-10 MB) akart Mylady feltenni
2 Munkahelyi gépen (hálózaton) a rendszergazda letiltotta a CH-t (dolgozni, nem szórakozni felkiáltással).

Egyébként felesleges volt a vita, me semmi haszna nem lett.

Mylady ha mégis meggondolnád magad - legközelebb próbáld meg valahová a netre feltenni és a csatolás manager közepén van egy Feltöltés internet cím (URL) megadásával sor. Hátha úgy megy


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Flamingo, itt nem a problémamegoldás volt a cél, hanem a vita 
Ha problémát akarok megoldani, nem szidok mindenkit, mint a bokrot, hanem kérdezek és megvárom a választ és megköszönöm...legalábbis én


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Ooops!
Látom közben pörögtek az események valami üzi feltúnt és eltűnt.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ooops!
> Látom közben pörögtek az események valami üzi feltúnt és eltűnt.


Melitta moderált egy újabb nekem szóló kedvességet  Ennyi volt, semmi lényeges


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Flamingo, itt nem a problémamegoldás volt a cél, hanem a vita
> Ha problémát akarok megoldani, nem szidok mindenkit, mint a bokrot, hanem kérdezek és megvárom a választ és megköszönöm...legalábbis én


 
Pontosan igy van mert mint Katamama is kiprobalta ment minden tehat ok problema nem volt.
Ha csak nem az ,hogy azt hitte rafekudt valaki a haloingemre es elaludtam, pedig senki nem zavarta almom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Flamingo, itt nem a problémamegoldás volt a cél, hanem a vita ...


Pedig azt hittem, mert reggel nem volt érkezésem áttfutni a CH-t és ezzel találkozva :


mylady írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> Nagyon szeretlek és tisztellek, hiszen (itt) kezdő fórumozóként sok segítséget kaptam Tőled!
> DE! a mai nap az más téma...
> ...



kezdtem el próbálkozni.

Egyébként mindenkinek lehet rossz napja, hete, évszázada...


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Persze, mindenkinek lehet rossz élete is...de azért nem kell mindenkit ilyenkor megpróbálni lealázni vagy elküldeni valahova  Húzza ki a kanócot a gépből és el van rendezve...vagy kérjen bocsánatot  
nem hiszem, hogy lenne itt olyan, aki nem mondta volna, hogy el van felejtve a dolog


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

ja igy konnyu...... aki a liblingje a Myladynek annak persze hogy szepeket ir.
Ha tobbit is elolvasnad.........


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Pontosan igy van mert mint Katamama is kiprobalta ment minden tehat ok problema nem volt.
> Ha csak nem az ,hogy azt hitte rafekudt valaki a haloingemre es elaludtam, pedig senki nem zavarta almom.


Eszméletlen lassú vagyok.
Mire bepötyögök egy sor - három válasz is keletkezik. Ideje nyugdíjíznom magam. Ja nem tehetem, más már nyugdííjazott

Ami meg azt illeti: Melitta Te hálóingben és nem pőrén? Hát ezért nem zavarják az álmod:-D


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Pontosan igy van mert mint Katamama is kiprobalta ment minden tehat ok problema nem volt.
> Ha csak nem az ,hogy azt hitte rafekudt valaki a haloingemre es elaludtam, pedig senki nem zavarta almom.


Mondtam neki, hogy valószínűleg reggel 5 körül még alszol...és talán még 8kor is  De...én nem tudhatom  A mai nap után az új Familia KFT-ben én lehetnék a Vili vagy a Hajnalka


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> ja igy konnyu...... aki a liblingje a Myladynek annak persze hogy szepeket ir.
> Ha tobbit is elolvasnad.........


Hidd el átolvastam (ezért voltam ilyen tetű lassú) de nem értem. 
Nem ér ennyit az egész. Aztán a végén még kiderül, hogy Bélánk esete ismétlődik?

Egyébként meg irígykedtek mi? (Nagyképűen ilyen piktogrammot kerestem fiuban::cici: de nincs, Hiába jó nők lehetnek, de pasik...)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Hidd el átolvastam (ezért voltam ilyen tetű lassú) de nem értem.
> Nem ér ennyit az egész. Aztán a végén még kiderül, hogy Bélánk esete ismétlődik?
> 
> Egyébként meg irígykedtek mi? (Nagyképűen ilyen piktogrammot kerestem fiuban::cici: de nincs, Hiába jó nők lehetnek, de pasik...)


Szép is lenne, ha mindenkiről kiderülne, hogy amikor csúnyát ír, akkor az a kolléga/szomszéd/ kutya vagy más valaki volt ;-)
Szerintem Béla esete egyedi 

Egyébként én irígykedem...bizti azért nem bántott téged a néni, mert nála a jó pasi figurára a Te képed jelent meg


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Ez nem azonos eset. 
A feher lovon erkezo hercegre mar nem varok akar milyen adamkosztumben is aludnak  a mesekben mar nem hiszek.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Ez nem azonos eset.
> A feher lovon erkezo hercegre mar nem varok akar milyen adamkosztumben is aludnak  a mesekben mar nem hiszek.


Csodák azért még vannak  Tessék bennük hinni, jön az a herceg


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Csodák azért még vannak  Tessék bennük hinni, jön az a herceg


 
aha.....es vennek neki egy bojtos halosipkat.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> aha.....es vennek neki egy bojtos halosipkat.


Biztos cuki lenne benne 
Majd lövök Neked herceget...mostanában sokkal összefutok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Ez nem azonos eset.
> A feher lovon erkezo hercegre mar nem varok akar milyen adamkosztumben is aludnak  a mesekben mar nem hiszek.


A francba se lovan, se herceg nem vagyok. Ráadásul Puszi lenénizte a szimpatikus és NÁLAM is fiatalabb tagtársnőt...
Akkor én most pedofil bácsi letten hogy ilyen csitrikkel kezdek mint Puszedli és Melitta.

Most jut eszembe: talán még tavalyról megvan az ádámkosztümöm. Talán mégsincs veszve minden:-D


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szép is lenne, ha mindenkiről kiderülne, hogy amikor csúnyát ír, akkor az a kolléga/szomszéd/ kutya vagy más valaki volt ;-)
> Szerintem Béla esete egyedi


Hát kedves puszedliufo, ki kell hogy ábrándítsalak, azokat a hozzászólásaimat, amik neked nem tetsszhettek, most is vállalom. Csak azért mondom, nehogy azt gondold, hogy másra akarom kenni a "csunyás" hozzászólásaimat.
A kollégám hozzászólásai leginkább a játékos topic-okban voltak, de bocsánat érte, hogy azt sem vettem jó néven. Tudod én valószinüleg nem vagyok olyan rettentően okos mint te, így nem tudtam hogy mit csináljak, és ez tünt a legjobb megoldásnak.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Biztos cuki lenne benne
> Majd lövök Neked herceget...


Vissza az egész. Örülök, hogy nem vagyok herceg.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Flamingo kedves, a férfiak a kor előrehaladtával csak még sármosabbak lesznek ;-)


----------



## alien2002 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Kellemes napot kivanok mindenkinek !
Jo , hogy vegetert a ,,csata,,  .
Mindenkinek csak jot es sikert kivanok..meg a zene feltoltesben is .
Maskulomben..klasssz ..nagyon klassz a forum !
Tiszteletunk es elismeresunk erdemlik azok akik fenntartjak .kiss
Kellemes napot es jo szorakozast tovabbra is !





​


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szép is lenne, ha mindenkiről kiderülne, hogy amikor csúnyát ír, akkor az a kolléga/szomszéd/ kutya vagy más valaki volt ;-)
> Szerintem Béla esete egyedi
> 
> Egyébként én irígykedem...bizti azért nem bántott téged a néni, mert nála a jó pasi figurára a Te képed jelent meg


 

Flamingo a kedvenc a libling, legalabb egy valaki akit szeret a lady.Ez igazan ertekelheto.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Hát kedves puszedliufo, ki kell hogy ábrándítsalak, azokat a hozzászólásaimat, amik neked nem tetsszhettek, most is vállalom. Csak azért mondom, nehogy azt gondold, hogy másra akarom kenni a "csunyás" hozzászólásaimat.
> A kollégám hozzászólásai leginkább a játékos topic-okban voltak, de bocsánat érte, hogy azt sem vettem jó néven. Tudod én valószinüleg nem vagyok olyan rettentően okos mint te, így nem tudtam hogy mit csináljak, és ez tünt a legjobb megoldásnak.


Kár támadnod, mert bármennyire is sikerült félreértened, nem akartalak bántani 
Kissé unom, hogy mindenki azonnal osztani kezd, ha valamit nem úgy ért, ahogy én  Az, hogy a véleményeink nem egyeznek bizonyos témákban, még nem jelenti azt, hogy lenézlek, vagy utállak 
Ha legközelebb ilyesmi történik, hogy más használja a neved, szólj Melittának, biztosan segít kitörölni a beírásokat


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Nem ugy megy kerem szepen hogy csak talalunk valakit,sokan kiesnek a rostan, nosemberek, kotozkodok, halosipka nelkuliek, stb


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Flamingo a kedvenc a libling, legalabb egy valaki akit szeret a lady.Ez igazan ertekelheto.


Hát, látod, engem meg ma mindenki csak osztani akar 
Kár...biztosan lenne jobb szórakozásuk is  
Talán ha én is 50 fölött lennék már, kevesebb beszólogatást kapnék értelmetlen ügyekkel kapcsolatban  Lehet, hogy át is írom a korom gyorsan


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Nem ugy megy kerem szepen hogy csak talalunk valakit,sokan kiesnek a rostan, nosemberek, kotozkodok, halosipka nelkuliek, stb


Jah, kérem szépen, aki válogatni is akar.... 
Ha még van pár tulajdonság, ami kizáró ok, akkor szerintem inkább szerzek Neked egy édi kiskutyát...mert pasiban ilyet már nem fogok találni


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Nem arról van szó, hogy olyasmit írt volna ami engem kompromittál, mert az "eszperente szóláncba" aligha lehet olyasmit írni, maga a tény, hogy be tudott lépni a nevemmel. 
"Szép is lenne, ha mindenkiről kiderülne, hogy amikor csúnyát ír, akkor az a kolléga/szomszéd/ kutya vagy más valaki volt :wink::grin:"
Hát ezt elég nehéz félreérteni.....


----------



## alien2002 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Hát, látod, engem meg ma mindenki csak osztani akar
> Kár...biztosan lenne jobb szórakozásuk is
> Talán ha én is 50 fölött lennék már, kevesebb beszólogatást kapnék értelmetlen ügyekkel kapcsolatban  Lehet, hogy át is írom a korom gyorsan



Nem kell atirnod a korod. 
Igy is jol van .
Es , hogy jo napod legyen ...... kiss.....es......





​


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

A csaladban van 7 kutya szoval most tobb nem kell. 
Azt hiszem elvagyok en magamba, igaz neha azt hiszik elalszok, de van ilyen is neha. 
Na ezt a topicok kozosen totolisan szet offoltuk. 
Ha valakinek baja van a forummal es elkezdi olvasni mit fog gondolni rolunk?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Nem arról van szó, hogy olyasmit írt volna ami engem kompromittál, mert az "eszperente szóláncba" aligha lehet olyasmit írni, maga a tény, hogy be tudott lépni a nevemmel.
> "Szép is lenne, ha mindenkiről kiderülne, hogy amikor csúnyát ír, akkor az a kolléga/szomszéd/ kutya vagy más valaki volt :wink::grin:"
> Hát ezt elég nehéz félreérteni.....


Nem lehetett olyan nehéz, ha sikerült ;-) Én konkrétan myladyre gondoltam...mert kíváncsi vagyok, mikor jön elő azzal, hogy rossz napja volt, azért küldött el mindenkit a halálba rövid úton 
Mint mondottam az, hogy különbözőek a véleményeink még nem jelenti, hogy le is kéne hülyézni egymást. Úgyhogy, Neked sem kell lenéző hangnemben megjegyzéseket tenned az észbeli képességeimmel kapcsolatban...mivel valószínűleg nem is vagy kompetens az ügyben  
Bocs, ha félreérthető volt...majd legközelebb konkrétabb leszek


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

alien2002 írta:


> Nem kell atirnod a korod.
> Igy is jol van .
> Es , hogy jo napod legyen ...... kiss.....es......
> 
> ​


Köszi Alien, drága vagy 
Látod, azért vagyok még mindig itt, mert tudom, hogy vannak, akik szeretnek úgy, ahogy vagyok  A többiek meg mennek a levesbe 
Menek, vízbe teszem a monitort ...kiss


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> A csaladban van 7 kutya szoval most tobb nem kell.
> Azt hiszem elvagyok en magamba, igaz neha azt hiszik elalszok, de van ilyen is neha.
> Na ezt a topicok kozosen totolisan szet offoltuk.
> Ha valakinek baja van a forummal es elkezdi olvasni mit fog gondolni rolunk?


Azt gondolja majd, hogy érdemes volt idejönnie, mert nagyon jó kis közösség van, akik összetartanak, ha valaki zülleszteni kezdi a csapatot  És hogy sokan igazi barátokra leltek itt 

Jah, és még azt, hogy 7 kutya mellé elfér még 1-2 kicsi csincsilla majd az év végén, amikor nálunk lesznek már picik ;-)


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Nem lehetett olyan nehéz, ha sikerült ;-) Én konkrétan myladyre gondoltam...mert kíváncsi vagyok, mikor jön elő azzal, hogy rossz napja volt, azért küldött el mindenkit a halálba rövid úton
> Mint mondottam az, hogy különbözőek a véleményeink még nem jelenti, hogy le is kéne hülyézni egymást. Úgyhogy, Neked sem kell lenéző hangnemben megjegyzéseket tenned az észbeli képességeimmel kapcsolatban...mivel valószínűleg nem is vagy kompetens az ügyben
> Bocs, ha félreérthető volt...majd legközelebb konkrétabb leszek


Na most meg te értettél valamit félre. Éppen azt akartam mondani, hogy te lehet, hogy tudtad volna mit tegyél, de én nem vagyok akkora spiller, így ezt a megoldást választottam.
Ebben nem tudom mi a lehülyézés.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Na most meg te értettél valamit félre. Éppen azt akartam mondani, hogy te lehet, hogy tudtad volna mit tegyél, de én nem vagyok akkora spiller, így ezt a megoldást választottam.
> Ebben nem tudom mi a lehülyézés.


A lehülyézés dolgot még az okosozásos szövegedre értettem  Szerintem meg az volt baromira lekezelő és... 
Látod, lehet, hogy sokminden nem is úgy van, ahogy a másik érti  Ezért kár belemenni a dolgokba 
Remélem, többet nem lopják el a neved...ha mégis, akkor legalább már tudod, mit kell csinálni...és ha mások is olvassák ezt, akkor már ők is tudják  Ez a lényeg...a többi nemigazán érdekes


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> A lehülyézés dolgot még az okosozásos szövegedre értettem  Szerintem meg az volt baromira lekezelő és...
> Látod, lehet, hogy sokminden nem is úgy van, ahogy a másik érti  Ezért kár belemenni a dolgokba
> Remélem, többet nem lopják el a neved...ha mégis, akkor legalább már tudod, mit kell csinálni...és ha mások is olvassák ezt, akkor már ők is tudják  Ez a lényeg...a többi nemigazán érdekes


Igen, én is arra.....


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> NINCS mit megköszönni!
> 
> Továbbra sem megy a Canadahun-on az mp3-as feltöltés lehetősége...
> Próbáltad már nagyszájú puszedliufó?...
> ...


EN MEGVALASZOLOM NEKED! HA NEM TETSZIK A RENDSZER MIERT NEM KERESEL EGY MASIK FORUMOT,AHOL TOLTOGETHETED A HULYESEGEKET!!!! KULONBEN MEG NE OCSAROLD AZOKAT AKIK ITT ELNEK KANADABAN,MERT NEM IS ISMERED OKET,EN IS ITT ELEK,ES NEM TUROM HOGY OCSAROLD A KANADAI MAGYAROKAT, SZERINTEM MEG TE NEM VAGY KEPES MEGFELELNI AZ ELVARASOKNAK.:-D


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

mylady írta:


> puszedliokos, ki szidott és kit? Elárulnád?
> 
> Pontosan tudom, hogy ki tartja karban a Canadahun honlapját...
> Nem kérdeztem tőled és nem vagyok kíváncsi a véleményedre ez ügyben, nem is tudom, hogy miért éreztél késztetést arra, hogy ezt kipofázd?...
> ...


HU DE NAGY AZ ISTEN ALLATKERTJE


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Flamingo kedves, a férfiak a kor előrehaladtával csak még sármosabbak lesznek ;-)


Köszi az "m" betűt:-D:-D:-D (elképzelni sem merem, ha helyette egy z-t teszel az s után)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Flamingo a kedvenc a libling, legalabb egy valaki akit szeret a lady.Ez igazan ertekelheto.


Én meg Titeket szeretlek. (1:1) és aki a flamingót szereti rossz ember nem lehet.

Lehet, hogy nekem ez a problémám a fórum kezelésénél (hogy egy kicsit az off-ból visszakanyarodjunk...)


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Köszi az "m" betűt:-D:-D:-D (elképzelni sem merem, ha helyette egy z-t teszel az s után)


Hihi...azért ha Cirano mai gyerek lenne, Tőled is tanulhatna


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

nikoletta írta:


> HU DE NAGY AZ ISTEN ALLATKERTJE


és bonuszként még a kerítés is alacsony;-)


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> és bonuszként még a kerítés is alacsony;-)


lehet hogy tobb munkasra lenne szukseg az allatkertben?:-Dakkor talan nem tudnanak kiszabadulni az allatok.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

nikoletta írta:


> lehet hogy tobb munkasra lenne szukseg az allatkertben?:-D


Az sem ártana...és talán ellenőrizni kéne a szaporulatot is folyamatosan


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 2)

*Off topic*



Puszedliufo írta:


> Hihi...azért ha Cirano mai gyerek lenne, Tőled is tanulhatna


Ha nem lennél kiskorú (mármint hozzám képest) akkor azt írnám, hogy nekem nem az orrom nagy. (Hanem a szívem.)


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Az sem ártana...és talán ellenőrizni kéne a szaporulatot is folyamatosan


igen ,de akkor meg orvosokat is kellene felvenni,mert bizony sok lesz a munka


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha nem lennél kiskorú (mármint hozzám képest) akkor azt írnám, hogy nekem nem az orrom nagy. (Hanem a szívem.)


 Mondtam már, hogy rossz a szemem?  A kisbetűket nem tudom elolvasni, ha nem akarom


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

nikoletta írta:


> igen ,de akkor meg orvosokat is kellene felvenni,mert bizony sok lesz a munka


Én jelentkeznék rögtön önkéntesnek, az biztos  Megmenteném a világot a pusztulástól...is


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én jelentkeznék rögtön önkéntesnek, az biztos  Megmenteném a világot a pusztulástól...is


ha segitseg kell csak szolj,es mar ott is vagyok


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Augusztus 2)

nikoletta írta:


> ha segitseg kell csak szolj,es mar ott is vagyok


nem felejtem el ;-) thx


----------



## nikoletta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Puszedliufo írta:


> nem felejtem el ;-) thx


ok tovabbi kellemes napot es delutant kivanok mindenkinek!itt nagyon meleg van 32 fok,szoval megyek es ugrok egy fejest a medencebe


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 2)

Igazabol en sem ertem kinek kene megfelelnunk? hisz ez egy mindenkitol fuggetlen webportal.
Nincs elkotelezve egyik orszagnak sem politikailag sem kozossegileg semmilyen formaban.
Sokszor leirtam mar amiert letre jott es kozosen alakitjuk ki a tagsaggal erdeklodesnek megfeleloen de mindenkeppen valamilyen kulturaval egybekotve.
A zene topic is igy jott letre. Szemely szerint en nem hasznalom mert en inkabb megveszem a cd es egy jo minosegu lejatszon szivesebben hallgatom mint igy cumputeren keresztul, ami mar regen megerett a lecserelesre. 
Nekem soha nem volt annyi idom orakat ulni es le es feltoltogetni a zenet.A tobbseg szereti igy lett zene topic.
Elsosorban engem tamadott meg de o nagyon jol tudja hogy az hogy nem elkotelezett a canadahun ez bizony komoly korlatokat is szab, nincs bevetel ami finanszerozna a fejlesztest gyorsabban es jobban. 
Gagyi ilyen formaban eleg serto is hisz a legutobbi ujsag cikk ami rolunk szolt a 10 pontbol 3 kategoriaban 8 pontot ertunk el es egyben meg 5 pontot. Szakemberek ertekelesere azert csak tobbet adunk. A google ertekelese se rossz.
Goyo kivalo szakember es a legmodernebb technikat alkalmazza. Igaz nem mindig er ra de szakmailag kritizalni mert valaki ugyetlen vagy nem erti vagy hiba van a gepen igen banto.
A canadahun meretei latogatottsaga komoly hatter munkat igenyel. 
MEg kell erteni es legalabb turelemmel lenni,hogy en magam is dolgozok es mellette a szabadidomben csinalom, igy ejjel nappal nem tudok itt lenni, na meg valamikor aludni is kene. 
Aki bele olvasgat a topicokban mindezt tudja, es toleralja is maximalisan hisz rogton szolnak ha van valami gond vagy baj akar telefonon akar mailben akar priviben.
Csak koszonet jar a tagoknak akik jol erzik magukat nalunk es ovjak orzik a nyugalmat a beket hisz kozosen epitjuk fel valamennyiunk oromere es nem rombolni kell ide jonni.
MEgertem azt is akinek nem tetszik vagy nem nyerte el a tetszeset, vagy nem erzi jol magat,ezeregy hely van a vilaghalon biztos fog talalni olyant ami szamara megfelelo.
Lehetne maskeppen is csinalni de az evek tapasztalata azt mondja jo iranyba haladunk, mert latogatott az oldal, es nagyon sok jo kritikat kapunk. A weboldal lelke es lenyege a latogatottsag, ha az nincs lehet akarmilyen jo akarmilyan szep ha errol csak par ember tud mit er?
Nem akarok most tetelesen visszavalaszolgatni csak altalanosagokban mivel toroltem mylady regisztraciojat igy nem fer, hogy nincs lehetosege megvalaszolni, de elolvasni eltudja es hamar privit nem irt, meg van lehetosege emailt irni. [email protected] vagy a [email protected]


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 2)

Tényleg eszembe jutott egy érdekes dolog. Milyen arányban vannak itt külföldön élő magyarok, és mennyi a magyarországról netező? Ezt lehet tudni?


----------



## Ancsa8 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!

Én sem nagyon értettem a problémát ( most olvastam végig ), mert én kb reggel ( magyar idő szerint ) 8 - kor töltöttem fel mp3 - at a Katus topicjába ( " Mit adtál..." ).
Ezen a stíluson kiSsé kiakadtam, ez nagyon durva volt.


----------



## Ancsa8 (2007 Augusztus 2)

Kedves Melitta!

Én személy szerint köszönettel tartozom Neked, mert itt nagyon jó barátokra találtam. 
További szép estét!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 3)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Tényleg eszembe jutott egy érdekes dolog. Milyen arányban vannak itt külföldön élő magyarok, és mennyi a magyarországról netező? Ezt lehet tudni?


 
kb 30% Canadada Usa
40% Magyarorszag
30% Europa Azsia Ausztralia Izrael Japan Torokorszag vegyesen nagyon sok orszagbol.

Sajnos hogy a vezerlopultnal mindenki ki tudna tolteni honnan ir legalabb az orszagot de sokan nem teszik, az ok ismeretlen szamomra.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> kb 30% Canadada Usa
> 40% Magyarorszag
> 30% Europa Azsia Ausztralia Izrael Japan Torokorszag vegyesen nagyon sok orszagbol.
> 
> Sajnos hogy a vezerlopultnal mindenki ki tudna tolteni honnan ir legalabb az orszagot de sokan nem teszik, az ok ismeretlen szamomra.



Bevallom én sem töltöttem ki Hogy mi az oka?Sajnos be kell ismerjem, a trehányság, és a lustaság


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> kb 30% Canadada Usa
> 40% Magyarorszag
> 30% Europa Azsia Ausztralia Izrael Japan Torokorszag vegyesen nagyon sok orszagbol.


Semmi szíriuszi, marsi, vénuszi és egyéb egzotikus halandó?


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 4)

*Segítség!*

Miért nem enged engem semmihez sem hozzáférni?
Tudom béna vagyok, de azon túlmenően mi lehet a probléma?
Regisztráltam, aktíváltam, beléptem. Mi kell még?
Köszönöm
Üdv.: 0xuxu


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 4)

#*1* <--- olvasgass kicsit.
Olyan béna nem lehetsz, ha mindjárt topicot is tudtál nyitni.


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 4)

Abigel573 írta:


> Semmi szíriuszi, marsi, vénuszi és egyéb egzotikus halandó?


Azok is trehányak voltak, és nem írták be


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 4)

bassman írta:


> Azok is trehányak voltak, és nem írták be


*A kutyafáját!*


----------



## 0xuxu (2007 Augusztus 4)

*köszi*

Kedves Abigél!
Köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdv


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Augusztus 4)

Legyen szép napod!


----------



## Sandybaby (2007 Augusztus 4)

Szia 0xuxu...

Ha jól olvastam legalább 2 nap (48 óra) és minimum 20 értelmes hozzászólás a fórumban (bármely topichoz) kell ahhoz, hogy hozzáférhess ahhoz, amihez szeretnél.  Így válsz "rendes" taggá. Hajrá és kitartás, remélem tudtam segíteni!


----------



## Sandybaby (2007 Augusztus 4)

Íme az idézet a szabályzatból:

CH egy KÖZÖSSÉGI fórum és nem például fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő, ezért van néhány *szabály*:
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Tag – [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]állandó [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]tag[/FONT]*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ne csupán*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] azért [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*regisztrálj*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], mert le akarsz tölteni valamilyen általad keresett anyagot (képet, zenét, meditációt, bármit)! [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vegyél részt a fórum életében!*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Letöltésre van két korlát..Letölteni csak [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]az [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*állandó*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Állandó tagok azok, akik [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*minimum 20 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]sal rendelkeznek és legalább [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 napja regisztrált*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ak. Sokan a regisztráció után azonnal beírnak, hogy miért nem tudják ezt, vagy azt letölteni. Legalább 100 (és ebből 99 felesleges) bejegyzés arról szól, hogy várd ki a 2 napot és a 20 hozzászólást.[/FONT][/FONT]

REMÉLEM tudtam segíteni.


----------



## killaa (2007 Augusztus 5)

megvolt a 2nap,és a 20 hozzászólás is bőven..és ugy gondolom értelmesek voltak...mert tényéleg érdekeltek a témák,még sem tudok letölteni,se fel..h lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 5)

killaa írta:


> megvolt a 2nap,és a 20 hozzászólás is bőven..és ugy gondolom értelmesek voltak...mert tényéleg érdekeltek a témák,még sem tudok letölteni,se fel..h lehet?


Tudnod kell letölteni: a neved mellett ott van, hogy már Te is állandó tag vagy.
Fektölteni meg már előtte is kellett volna engednie.
Elolvastad a tákákoztatót a belépéskor? Ha nem katt alul az 1-re


----------



## misike00X (2007 Augusztus 17)

nekem is a letöltés volt a bibis, de már értem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 18)

Abigel573 írta:


> Semmi szíriuszi, marsi, vénuszi és egyéb egzotikus halandó?





bassman írta:


> Azok is trehányak voltak, és nem írták be





Abigel573 írta:


> *A kutyafáját!*


Látjátok - amikor én szóvá tettem - lehurrogtak, hogy ez itt nem diktatúra (igaz nem ebben a témában):-D


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Látjátok - amikor én szóvá tettem - lehurrogtak, hogy ez itt nem diktatúra (igaz nem ebben a témában):-D


Na azért örülök, hogy nem kötelező Egyébként olvastam azt a témát, és szerintem nem igazán ezért "hurrogtak le..." ha egyáltalán lehurrogás volt


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 21)

bassman írta:


> Na azért örülök, hogy nem kötelező Egyébként olvastam azt a témát, és szerintem nem igazán ezért "hurrogtak le..." ha egyáltalán lehurrogás volt


Nem is az volt a lényeg, hanem hogy tudd kivel kommunikálsz.
Egy adott nick (avatar) alatt bárki lehet. Az én flamingómból sem lehet tudni, hogy ki vagyok és ahogy írtam szerintem másként kell kommunikálni pl.- egy 18-20 éves magyar fiúval, mint egy Vietnamban élő 50-es hölggyel.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 24)

Félve ugyan, de megint csak fel szeretnék vetni egy problémát, csak arra kérem az érintetteket, hogy ne vegyék veszekedésnek, csak egy fontos tisztázandó dologról ejtenék szót.
Az alább idézett hozzászólást a ZENE II-ben olvastam az előbb:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"Eredeti szerző *Spanesz* 

 
_Gondolom -és őszintén sajnálom-, hogy pont az érintetteket nem fogja érdekelni a mondandóm, de azért elmondom, hogy
*Nekem nagyon nem tetszik ez a kialakulóban lévő új stílus!!!*
Lassan egy éve "lakom" itt, de ezt eddig nem tapasztaltam. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy egyesek nem értenek a szép szóból, ráadásul gátlástalanul minősítenek náluknál régebbi, aktívabb fórumozókat!

És a zene...
Damien Rice - Grey Room_
Maximális egyetértésem, kedves Spanesz!
Hagy hívjam fel minden kedves fórumozó figyelmét arra az egyszerű tényre, hogy Ők már bizonyos szabályrendszer keretei közé "léptek be", elvileg (aki tud olvasni és elolvasta) elfogadta ezeket a korlátokat.
Van olyan topic, ahol lehet feszegetni ezen kereteket, de ez nem eme hely lenne jelenleg!!!
Antony and the Johnsons - Hope There's Someone (live)" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nohát ezzel lenne a gond, mert itt ugye az a probléma, hogy nem illendő a letöltések közé olyan hozzászólást biggyeszteni, ami nem feltöltött anyagot tartalmaz. Ugyanakkor pl. egy másik topic-ban ilyen észrevételre az volt a válasz, hogy igeis köszönjék meg, ha letöltenek valamit, és nem akarják elriasztani szegény fórumozókat stb.
Nos innen adódik a kérdés: Milyen szabályrendszer keretei közé lépett be aki belépett? Most akkor van egy szabályrendszer az egész fórumra, ill. van minden topicra? És az a szerencsétlen hogy tartja fejben, hogy épp az adott topic-ban milyen "szabályrendszer" uralkodik? Ez nem riasztja el a tagot? Félre ne értsetek, nem akarom eldönteni, hogy melyik a jobb rendszer, a beleszólós, vagy a nem beleszólós, csak egyszerűen szerintem jobb lenne egy egységes rendszer, mert így tényleg könnyen alakulhat ki az idézetthez hasonló helyzet.
U.I.
" .... náluknál régebbi, aktívabb fórumozókat!......"
Lám lám, erről már régebben megírtam a véleményem
Hofi-san azt is mondhatnám, "annak hogy ki mennyire hülye, semmi köze a regisztrációja dátumához" (félre ne értsen senki nem lehülyézni akartam bárkit is, tényleg csak egy kitekert idézet volt)


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 24)

Szomoruan latom csak a kotozkodest keresed es azt hogy mi a fenebe lehetne belekotni.
Mit gondolsz mi nem tudunk olvasni ? mi nem olvassuk ezeket a beirasokat hogy neked ide kell masolni?

Senki nem kert fel teged arra, hogy amihez nincs kozod bele used az orrod.
Ha mar ennyire kritikus vagy akkor a faradsagot is vedd arra, hogy elolvasd miert lett a zene topic mukodese ilyen formaban megoldva.

Ezeregy valos gond van amit meg kellene oldanunk, es nem a felesleges vitara es a negativ kritikadra vagyunk kivancsiak,ami nem is rolad szol,de ha ennyire zavar miert nem privarban intezed el?


A CH nem a zeneert van.


----------



## ultraviolet (2007 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!
Új belépő vagyok "ultraviolet" néven. Írnék, feltöltenék... dalokat, verseket
de nem boldogulok. 
Regisztráltam, bejelentkeztem..., csak nem találom azt a felületet...,
nem jövök rá arra a módszerre, hogy hogyan lehetnék képes továbblépni.
Átböngésztem a "Vezérlőpult" menüpontot, sorra próbálgattam a lehetséges beállításokat, de nem tudom hogyan tudnék bejegyzést készíteni a saját nick-nevem alatt és pláne zenei file-okat csatolni.

Ha valaki tudna segíteni azt nagyon szépen megköszönném...

[email protected]
üdv: ultraviolet


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 24)

ultraviolet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Új belépő vagyok "ultraviolet" néven. Írnék, feltöltenék... dalokat, verseket
> de nem boldogulok.
> Regisztráltam, bejelentkeztem..., csak nem találom azt a felületet...,
> ...


Ugyanitt van a Uj tagok reszere tajekoztato ‎témakör.
Kimásolom neked az 1. hozzászólást, abból sok mindent tisztázhatsz (a Te problámádra a zöld színű rész ajánlott):


Melitta írta:


> Üdvözlünk a CanadaHun fórum (továbbiakban CH) tagjai sorában.A CH egy KÖZÖSSÉGI fórum, ahol a tagok -a világ minden részéről - *kulturált* *formában* véleményt nyilváníthatnak/cserélhetnek szinte mindenről. Ez alól aszinte minden alól néhány kivétel van: Ilyen kivétel például a többiek helyesírása, a politika, vallás, a pornográfia minden formája., valamint mások személyes adatainak megadása az illető hozzájárulása nélkül. De ide tartozik az engedély nélküli reklám tevékenység és a történelmi illetve jelenkori közéleti szereplők nevének felhasználói névként való alkalmazása is Hogy miért?:
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Más helyesírását nem kritizáljuk, mert van olyan tagtársunk, aki életében nem volt még Magyarországon (sem magyarlakta területen), - csak úgy tanulta a magyart. Örüljünk, hogy ápolja nyelvünket. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ha valaki politizálni akar, azt más erre hivatott fórumokon is megteheti. Persze felkerülhetnek politikai tartalmú, de csakis olyan formában, hogy az mást ne sértsen. Ha mégis tudatni akarod valamelyik tagtársaddal a kritikádat – azt privát üzenetben tedd![/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*vallás*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] mindenki legszentebb [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*magánügy*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]e.. A vallással kapcsolatos üzenetek, lehetnek informáló és magyarázó, de nem hittérítő jellegűek. (Például hogyan értelmezünk mai viszonyok között egy-egy vallási történetet, mi az alapja...stb.).[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## ultraviolet (2007 Augusztus 24)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!
Igen, a regisztráció során már elfogadtam a feltételeket és azokkal olyan szinten képes vagyok egyetérteni mintha csak én fogalmaztam volna őket.

Hozzászólás... OK! 
Még nem próbáltam hozzászólni senki bejegyzéséhez, de valószínűleg az menne. Tulajdonképpen arra nem jövök rá, hogy hogyan tudnék létrehozni egy - a magam neve alatt íródó - bejegyzést.
Lehet, hogy topicot kellene választanom, próbáltam, de nem jött össze...

A problámám tulajdonképen az, hogy hogyan tudok ÖNÁLLÓ bejegyzést készíteni (amit aztán bárki, aki kíváncsi rá, és érdekli az adott téma
(zene, versek) elolvashatja)).
Minden esetre nagyon jólesett a szíves segítség, még egyszer köszönöm szépen! Próbálkozom tovább...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Augusztus 25)

ultraviolet írta:


> Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!
> Igen, a regisztráció során már elfogadtam a feltételeket és azokkal olyan szinten képes vagyok egyetérteni mintha csak én fogalmaztam volna őket.
> 
> Hozzászólás... OK!
> ...


Ha jól értettem saját témát akarsz indítani.
Ehhez az kell, hogy az adott fórumban (alfórumban) - ami itt pl. a A változások - van fent és a témák felsorolása alatt egy-egy





gomb. erre kattintva ugyanúgy beírhatsz, mint az előző beírásod. annyi a különbség, hogy alul az üzenet előnézete gomb mellet a válsz elküldése helyett az új téma indítása felirat jelenik meg. A téma címe az lesz, amit a *Cím *sorába írsz - tehát ezt jól gondold át, mert, ha pl. a pillangókról akarsz írni és a címben csak a pillangók szó lesz - valaki félreértheti és az "éjszakai" változatról fog hozzászólni.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Augusztus 25)

Melitta írta:


> Szomoruan latom csak a kotozkodest keresed es azt hogy mi a fenebe lehetne belekotni.
> Mit gondolsz mi nem tudunk olvasni ? mi nem olvassuk ezeket a beirasokat hogy neked ide kell masolni?


Nos rendben. Nem tudom hogy kellene fogalmaznom ahhoz, hogy ne húzd fel az orrod. Már tényleg nem tudok olyan óvatosan fogalmazni, hogy te ne kötekedésnek érezd. Úgy látom vörös posztó vagyok a szemedben, de hogy őszinte legyek ez a te problémád. 
Egyébként hova kellett volna írnom, ha nem ide? Máskor pont az volt a bajod, hogy miért a tomboló-ba írjuk az ilyeneket, ha már van ez a topic. (be is zártad)


Melitta írta:


> Senki nem kert fel teged arra, hogy amihez nincs kozod bele used az orrod.
> Ha mar ennyire kritikus vagy akkor a faradsagot is vedd arra, hogy elolvasd miert lett a zene topic mukodese ilyen formaban megoldva.


Ja, hát ha itt a tagoknak semmi közük hozzá, hogy hogy működik a fórum, akkor bocsánat, tényleg kár is minden észrevétel.


Melitta írta:


> Ezeregy valos gond van amit meg kellene oldanunk, es nem a felesleges vitara es a negativ kritikadra vagyunk kivancsiak,ami nem is rolad szol,de ha ennyire zavar miert nem privarban intezed el?


NA tessék, máskor épp neked nem tetszett, hogy miért priviben írják meg a gondjukat, most meg tessék.....
Azt meg bele kellene venni a szabályok közé, hogy csak és kizárólag dícsérni szabad.......


Melitta írta:


> A CH nem a zeneert van.


Na látod, ebből látszik hogy nem értetted meg hogy mit akartam mondani, mert véletlenül sem erről volt szó, csak egyből felszívtad magad, ahogy a nevem megláttad a hozzászólás elején. 
Én csak tényleg azt szerettem volna jelezni, hogy ha nem egységes a rendszer, akkor hogy a fenébe várjuk el bárkitöl is, hogy mindig tudja, hogy ott épp mi a módi, és ezt nem kötekedő szándékkal tettem, és azért idéztem be a hozzászólást, hogy érthető legyen hogy mire gondolok, dehát úgy látszik nem volt az.
Mindenesetre megint tanultam valamit, bocsánat hogy hozzászoltam, többet nem teszem, a világért sem akarnék senkit idegesíteni a jelenlétemmel, téged meg pláne nem. (bár az eszköz ilyen esetekre a te kezedben van....:mrgreen:.)


----------



## Hakima (2007 Augusztus 25)

Pár kérdést akartam De valami forradalomba cseppentem aszthiszem.Megfontolt elmét, szilárd és tiszta akaratot kivánok.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Augusztus 25)

Hakima írta:


> Pár kérdést akartam De valami forradalomba cseppentem aszthiszem.Megfontolt elmét, szilárd és tiszta akaratot kivánok.


 
Kedves Hakima!
Nyugodtan tedd fel a kerdesed, mert ez a topic arra van.
A forum kezelesevel kiigazodasaval computer kerdesek megvalaszolasaval foglalkozik.
Nincs palota forradalom es nem is lesz.


----------



## bassman (2007 Augusztus 25)

Kedves Béla!
Talán ha mondjuk úgy veted fel a problémát, hogy pl:"Mit gondoltok, nem lenne érdemes ezt és ezt átgondolni?", vagy pl. "gondolkodjunk hogy jó -e ez ebben a formában, és hogyan tudnánk javítani?" stb. rögtön pozitívabb a megközelítés.
Bár igaz ami igaz, ezt most én sem éreztem kötekedésnek a részedről, de lehet, hogy korábban elcseszted a renomédat, és ezért olyan harapós Melitta


----------



## Tecus (2007 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok!
Ha meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a 2 napos regisztrációm akkor miért nem enged letölteni?


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 12)

Itt valami nagy gebasz van :-D Először én is letöltés miatt regeltem ám megszerettem a fórumot!

Ja amúgy nekem lenne egy ilyen tombolós ötletem, ha már ennyi zene (és sok ritkaság) van fent lehetne bevezetni letöltő-account-ot, ami mondjuk 3 órára érvényes a regisztrációtól számítva, és ez alatt az ember letölti amit akar és már indul is, és a server törli az idő lejárta után :-D De persze lehet, hogy többen is, mint pl én így maradtam mégis írkálni, mert megszerettem, és akkor az ilyennel regelők véletlenül se fognak itt maradni írni, pedig lehet hasznukra válna, vagy a közösségnek is hasznára válna, na akkor ezt meg is magyaráztam magamnak, jó ez a tomboló rész, muhahah


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

20 ertelmes hozzaszolas az könyü de 2 nap


----------



## Tecus (2007 Október 3)

Miért nem lehet lapozni az oldalakon?


----------



## lmiklos (2007 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom jó helyre írom a problémámat?
Az ezoterikus oldalt - le és feltöltő topikot nézegetem. Pár napja nem tudok az oldalak közt váltani . Hiába akarom megnézni pl 255-öst , mindig visszadob az 1-re.
Nem tudom az én gépemmel van a baj? Ha tudtok megoldást , előre is köszönöm.
/ha lehet pm-be kérném/


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 5)

Nekem az a gondom, ha valaki tudna érdemben segítségemre lenni, hogy nem tudok felrakni pps diákat. Ezzel kapcsolatos tudnivalókat végigböngésztem, elolvastam, megértettem. Vagy még sem...?  Tegnap felbuzdulván sikerült tömörítve egy .zip kiterjesztéssel egyet alkotni. De ma hiába próbálkozom, a szokásos Invalid helyett ezt írja: upload of file failed, amit nagyjából értek is, de megoldani nem sikerült a problémám. Más egyéb fórumokon is raktam fel és ott minden gond nélkül betöltötte.:..:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 5)

lmiklos írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudom jó helyre írom a problémámat?
> Az ezoterikus oldalt - le és feltöltő topikot nézegetem. Pár napja nem tudok az oldalak közt váltani . Hiába akarom megnézni pl 255-öst , mindig visszadob az 1-re.
> Nem tudom az én gépemmel van a baj? Ha tudtok megoldást , előre is köszönöm.
> /ha lehet pm-be kérném/


Szerintem Goyo alakítja át a CH gerincprogiját és amiatt van néha gond.(Többen is jelezték.)
Ez előbb-utóbb meg fog oldódni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 5)

talpacska írta:


> Nekem az a gondom, ha valaki tudna érdemben segítségemre lenni, hogy nem tudok felrakni pps diákat. Ezzel kapcsolatos tudnivalókat végigböngésztem, elolvastam, megértettem. Vagy még sem...?  Tegnap felbuzdulván sikerült tömörítve egy .zip kiterjesztéssel egyet alkotni. De ma hiába próbálkozom, a szokásos Invalid helyett ezt írja: upload of file failed, amit nagyjából értek is, de megoldani nem sikerült a problémám. Más egyéb fórumokon is raktam fel és ott minden gond nélkül betöltötte.:..:


Nem tudom miért nem megy Nálad?
Nekem engedi. Lásd a csatolást:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 5)

Nalam is minden megy.Lapozni lehet mindegyik topicban ahol jeleztek visszalapoztam vagy 15 oldalt.


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 5)

Melitta írta:


> Nalam is minden megy.Lapozni lehet mindegyik topicban ahol jeleztek visszalapoztam vagy 15 oldalt.


Nem mindenkinél jelentkezik, de fennáll a visszalapozási hiba.


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

Sziasztok!

Nálam is jelentkezik, legutóbb a Szeretetben, bölcsességgel topikban történt, nem lehet visszalapozni, sőt ha beírom a keresőbe, nem dobja ki.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Október 5)

lmiklos írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudom jó helyre írom a problémámat?
> Az ezoterikus oldalt - le és feltöltő topikot nézegetem. Pár napja nem tudok az oldalak közt váltani . Hiába akarom megnézni pl 255-öst , mindig visszadob az 1-re.
> Nem tudom az én gépemmel van a baj? Ha tudtok megoldást , előre is köszönöm.
> /ha lehet pm-be kérném/



Melitta, a Szines topikban es a Topik nemetül-ben is elö-elö fordul ez a hiba.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Október 5)

Nem tudom mitől lehet ez, mert pár napja nekem is volt hasonló gondom, de legközelebb már megint tudtam lapozni. Múló rosszullét lehetett.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Október 5)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Nem tudom mitől lehet ez, mert pár napja nekem is volt hasonló gondom, de legközelebb már megint tudtam lapozni. *Múló rosszullét* lehetett.



Hallo Bela

Tuti, hogy a vakond elöl te ittad meg a pezsgöt....:mrgreen:


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 5)

Ha a keresésnél beírom a címet, mert nem akarom keresgélni a topikot, még most sem jön be a Szeretetben és bölcsességgel, valamint lapozni sem lehet, mert mindig visszadob az első oldalra. Az első és utolsó oldal jön be.


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 6)

A lapozással való gondok sajnos visszatérőek és egyre többen panaszkodnak is rá az egyes topikokban. Hogy nehezítse a helyzetet, a hiba nem állandó jellegű, hanem időnként jön elő.


----------



## myszty (2007 Október 6)

b.p. írta:


> A lapozással való gondok sajnos visszatérőek és egyre többen panaszkodnak is rá az egyes topikokban. Hogy nehezítse a helyzetet, a hiba nem állandó jellegű, hanem időnként jön elő.


*
Sajnos én is többször tapasztalom.Remélem hamarosan kijavítják!*


----------



## lmiklos (2007 Október 7)

b.p. írta:


> A lapozással való gondok sajnos visszatérőek és egyre többen panaszkodnak is rá az egyes topikokban. Hogy nehezítse a helyzetet, a hiba nem állandó jellegű, hanem időnként jön elő.



Nálam sajnos állandósult ! Egyáltalán nem tudom lapozni!


----------



## amynna (2007 Október 7)

Nekem van...nem tudok válaszolni az üzenetre. hogyan kell? mintha 2x magamnak válaszoltam volna...


----------



## Tecus (2007 Október 8)

Tecus írta:


> Miért nem lehet lapozni az oldalakon?


Mikor lesz újra lapozható a canadahun forum oldalai?


----------



## pihike (2007 Október 8)

Nem tudom megnézni a topicoknak csak az első és az utolsó oldalát. 

MIÉRT? Segitsetek légyszi.


----------



## Ficsuri (2007 Október 9)

Sziasztok. Nagyon orvendek itt lehetek koreitekben.
Csak van egy problemam...nagyon sok szep szamot kaptam a Zenet forumtemaban, de sajnos nem tudok letolteni....
Segitene valaki?


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 9)

Sziasztok!
Én sem tudok lapozni, próbáltam a szójátékoknál is visszaolvasni - nem tudok minden nap "itt lenni" -, sőt a zenénél és az elektronikus könyveknél is előjött a lapozási hiba, sem a léptetővel, sem az oldalszám beírásnál nem lép oda, ahova szeretném. Ha tudjátok, mi az oka (valamit rosszul csinálok netán), légyszi válaszoljatok. Köszi


----------



## bumpy:) (2007 Október 9)

Ficsuri! Van egy fórum kezdőknek, légyszi olvasd el. Dióhéjban annyi, hogy 2 napnak el kell telnie a regisztrációtól, és 20 hozzászólásnak (lehetőleg értelmes  legyen) kell meglenni valamilyen témában. Érdemes kivárni, mert végtelenül sok érdekes színes témát találsz itt, én is visszajáró lettem


----------



## Táltos (2007 Október 9)

*ÚJ TAGOKNAK: Itt megtalálsz egy csomó információt! *Klikkelj rá: #*1* 

*Szia ! Olvasd el ezt, s mindent megtudsz.*
*Belépésnél is kaptál információt, elkerülte a figyelmedet. *


----------



## micifekete (2007 Október 10)

Goyo, 
hol van egy leiras, aminek ertelmeben lehet keresgelni es megismerni ezt a honlapot?


----------



## Tündi Bündy (2007 Október 11)

*Kérdés??*

Miért nem tudok zenét letölteni??


----------



## Targenor (2007 Október 11)

Tündi Bündy írta:


> Miért nem tudok zenét letölteni??



Szia!

Feletted a második és harmadik beírásban ott a válasz.:



Táltos írta:


> *ÚJ TAGOKNAK: Itt megtalálsz egy csomó információt! *Klikkelj rá: #*1*
> 
> *Szia ! Olvasd el ezt, s mindent megtudsz.*
> *Belépésnél is kaptál információt, elkerülte a figyelmedet. *





bumpy:) írta:


> Ficsuri! Van egy fórum kezdőknek, légyszi olvasd el. Dióhéjban annyi, hogy 2 napnak el kell telnie a regisztrációtól, és 20 hozzászólásnak (lehetőleg értelmes  legyen) kell meglenni valamilyen témában. Érdemes kivárni, mert végtelenül sok érdekes színes témát találsz itt, én is visszajáró lettem


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 11)

Szia Tündi Bündy!

Vannak írott szabályok ezen a Fórumon, vagyis egyfajta rendnek is nevezhetjük. A kérdésedre valójában már választ kaptál. Én csak annyit jegyeznék meg, illetve fűznék hozzá, - és ne vedd kioktatásnak -, hogy ne az legyen senkinek a legfőbb szempont, hogy első bejelentkezés után miért nem tud letölteni? Ajánlom Neked nézelődjél, ismerkedjél az oldallal sok szép minden van rajta és biztos vagyok benne, hogy kedvet érzel majd hozzászólni 1-1 topichoz és szinte észre sem veszed, hogy Állandó Tag lettél, s akkor kedved szerint töltögethetsz a mások által felrakott témákból s te magad is a saját készletedből feltölthetsz képeket, zenéket stb.
Érezd jól magad közöttünk, további szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Ficsuri (2007 Október 11)

Koszonom a rendreutasitast S elnezest.


----------



## hanett (2007 Október 11)

Nem enged lapozni . Szerettem volna elolvasni a fórumozók által írt könyvet, de az 5. oldalról visszadob az elsőre. 

A másik problémám , hogy mindig az első oldal jelenik meg minden témánál. Láttam a vezérlőpultban, hogy lehet állítani, h ogy időben csökkenő legyen , de nem működik, hiába állítom be. Vagy valamit nem jól értelmeztem?


----------



## talpacska (2007 Október 11)

hanett írta:


> Nem enged lapozni . Szerettem volna elolvasni a fórumozók által írt könyvet, de az 5. oldalról visszadob az elsőre.
> 
> A másik problémám , hogy mindig az első oldal jelenik meg minden témánál. Láttam a vezérlőpultban, hogy lehet állítani, h ogy időben csökkenő legyen , de nem működik, hiába állítom be. Vagy valamit nem jól értelmeztem?


 
Nekem is, de szerintem másnak is az első oldal jelenik meg, de az nem is baj legalább tudod miről van szó. Én úgy szoktam hogy ráklikkelek az utolsóra és már helyben is vagy.


----------



## Targenor (2007 Október 11)

Sziasztok!

Nekem megoldódott a lapozás gond, amikor átállítottam az 
User CP *(Vezérlőpult)->*Edit Options *(Opciók módosítása)->*Thread Display Options *(Téma megjelenítési opciók) /3. ablak/->*Thread Display Mode *(Téma megjelenítési mód)* LINEAR-NEWEST FIRST-re *(FOLYAMATOS-IDŐBEN NÖVEKVŐ)*.
Ne felejtsétek el elmenteni a módosítást, különben minden marad a régiben.   *(A lap alján click a* Save Changes */VÁLTOZÁSOK MENTÉSE/ gombra)*

Nekem keresni nem akar, mindig azt írja ki, hogy minimum 3 karakternek kell lennie a kereséshez, mindegy mit írok be.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Október 12)

hanett írta:


> Nem enged lapozni . Szerettem volna elolvasni a fórumozók által írt könyvet, de az 5. oldalról visszadob az elsőre.
> 
> A másik problémám , hogy mindig az első oldal jelenik meg minden témánál. Láttam a vezérlőpultban, hogy lehet állítani, h ogy időben csökkenő legyen , de nem működik, hiába állítom be. Vagy valamit nem jól értelmeztem?



Hanett ne izgulj, a lapozas az utobbi idöben egy altalanos problema. Remelhetöleg hamarosan tesznek ellene.

A beallitasoknal pedig jol ertelmezted a dolgot, de talan ne felejtsd el a valtozasokat menteni. Es lehet, hogy csak egy uj belepesnel fog a dolog funkcionalni.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Október 12)

Targenor írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem megoldódott a lapozás gond, amikor átállítottam az
> User CP *(Vezérlőpult)->*Edit Options *(Opciók módosítása)->*Thread Display Options *(Téma megjelenítési opciók) /3. ablak/->*Thread Display Mode *(Téma megjelenítési mód)* LINEAR-NEWEST FIRST-re *(FOLYAMATOS-IDŐBEN NÖVEKVŐ)*.
> ...



Nekem nem jött össze, ugyanugy nem tudok lapozni.


----------



## morbid371 (2007 Október 13)

hm..én mr 2hete regiztem...nah de rossz ez a 20 hozzászólás...én is már kinomba nézem hova lehet irni
remélem azért a számok megfvannak még és nem törlödtek a linkek


----------



## morbid371 (2007 Október 13)

tényleg..am hol lehet megnézni hányszor szóltam hozz? nem találom


----------



## kerteszcsuti (2007 Október 13)

jobbra fent a neved sorában... belépés dátuma, hol, és üzenetek száma.... te most a 6-nál tartasz


----------



## klari (2007 Október 15)

kerteszcsuti írta:


> jobbra fent a neved sorában... belépés dátuma, hol, és üzenetek száma.... te most a 6-nál tartasz


 
Ez elég macerás.


----------



## retro74 (2007 Október 15)

szia Klari látom Torontóban élsz van ott nekem is ismerősöm aki 10 éves korában jutott ki most 53 éves majdnem minden nap beszélgetünk msn-en a nagy távolság miatt csak így tudunk társalogni de az időeltérés miatt nehezen találkozunk


----------



## klari (2007 Október 15)

retro74 írta:


> szia Klari látom Torontóban élsz van ott nekem is ismerősöm aki 10 éves korában jutott ki most 53 éves majdnem minden nap beszélgetünk msn-en a nagy távolság miatt csak így tudunk társalogni de az időeltérés miatt nehezen találkozunk


Ismerős. Nekem is vannak otthon barátnőim, de többnyire e-mailezünk. Néha ilyenkor (éjjel 1-2 körül) szoktnk beszélni, de én már esek le székről és utána meg nem tudok elaludni.


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

Hol lehet moderatornak irni, most irtam ide problemát és nem mutatja ki.


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 15)

Mit rontok el? Beírásaimnál a *Beidéz* mellé a *Módosít* is megjelenik. Miért?


----------



## szundi53 (2007 Október 15)

Megint!!! Erről beszélek!


----------



## Melitta (2007 Október 15)

durcy írta:


> Hol lehet moderatornak irni, most irtam ide problemát és nem mutatja ki.


 
Szolj hozza ......
Valasz elkuldese


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 15)

Melitta írta:


> Szolj hozza ......
> Valasz elkuldese


 
Akkor ide is ideirom bár kuldtem neked privit.Már nem irom le böven. Rokonoknál lakok átmenetben még nincs jobb egy computert hasznalunk tobben ez miatt valoszinü két nevet egynek veszi rendszer forum. Meg bizok a barátokban de még se nem jo egymás üzieit meg kapni. No... Van-e rá gyogyitás? Vagy inkáb mondgyak le forum tagságomrol.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 15)

Durcy, ne őriztesd meg a fórummal a jelszavad és ha nem használod a gépet, lépj ki. Akkor senki nem tud belépni a neveddel...ennyi az egész. De ez más oldalakra is érvényes, nem csak erre a fórumra.


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 16)

Hahó! Halihó! Nem lehet lapozni szabályosan, csak trükkökkel. Figyel a gondokra valaki?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 16)

A lapozás problémája fennáll, meg néha a híreket se lehet megnyitni. Szerintem majd megoldódik a dolog lassan, de biztosan.
Egyébként ha újraindítjátok a böngészőt vagy kiléptek-beléptek, akkor általában lapozhatóvá válik minden topic


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 16)

Puszedliufo írta:


> A lapozás problémája fennáll, meg néha a híreket se lehet megnyitni. Szerintem majd *megoldódik *a dolog lassan, de biztosan.
> Egyébként ha újraindítjátok a böngészőt vagy kiléptek-beléptek, akkor általában lapozhatóvá válik minden topic


Volt egy orvos kollégám, aki mindíg azt emlegette, hogy az anyatermészet csodákra képes. Igen, csak az volt a pici gubanc, hogy ha a számítógépe romlott el, annál is várta az anyatermészet csodáját. :mrgreen:


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 16)

b.p. írta:


> Volt egy orvos kollégám, aki mindíg azt emlegette, hogy az anyatermészet csodákra képes. Igen, csak az volt a pici gubanc, hogy ha a számítógépe romlott el, annál is várta az anyatermészet csodáját. :mrgreen:


Én nem a természet csodáját várom, hanem azt, hogy Goyonak legyen ideje és energiája kijavítani a dolgokat
Emberként sem és informatikus tanoncként sem várok csodákra;-)


----------



## Radványa (2007 Október 16)

Én jelenleg úgy lapozok, hogy az 1 es induló oldalról lapozok valahová ahol szám van fennt a csikban, oldalszám és azt átirom arra a számra ahová lapozni szeretnék. Én is valamelyik topikban kaptam ezt a tippet és működik. a rendes lapozás nem .


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 16)

Akkor csoda dolgában nagyon egyetértünk! Tudod, én még arra sem várok, hogy megjavítsa Goyo, vagy bárki. Csak olyan jó otthonos érzést ad, ha megsimogatják a panaszkodó ember buksiját, és azt mondják neki, _figyelünk rád, csak éppen_.... és jöhet a miért nem lehet éppen megjavítani.


----------



## morbid371 (2007 Október 17)

6 nah akkor még irok
lassan suliba is mennem kell...nah ez is szomorú


----------



## Etusmama (2007 Október 17)

Sajnos én sem tudok lapozni, pl. a reikis topikban sem, vagy csak az utolsó, vagy csak az első oldal jön be. Ugyanez van az angyalosban is. Lehet, ha végigmegyek mindenütt ez van? Ha nem tudunk visszaolvasni, akkor nem tudunk hozzászólni sem a témákhoz.Tenni kellene talán valamít, vagy legalábbis tudatni, mi a baj.


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 17)

Hát nem tudom, de nekem müködik a lapozás semmi bajom vele.


----------



## csmagica21 (2007 Október 19)

hello
sajnos ez a lapozos dolog nalam sem OK, miutan lapoznek altalaban visszaugrik az 1. oldalra, es csak 3-4. alkalomra hajlando az utolsohoz menni...
Nem lehet , hogy bongeszofuggo a dolog?
Agi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 19)

csmagica21 írta:


> hello
> sajnos ez a lapozos dolog nalam sem OK, miutan lapoznek altalaban visszaugrik az 1. oldalra, es csak 3-4. alkalomra hajlando az utolsohoz menni...
> Nem lehet , hogy bongeszofuggo a dolog?
> Agi


De lehet.
Akiknek Firefoxa van, azok közül kevesen panaszkodtak a fenti hibajelenségre.
Itt érdemes azt használni. Nekem pl fent van az IE is (mert néhány - fóleg Microsoft - letöltést csak azon keresztül szeret (WIN, Office frissítések...stb.))
De a CH-ra alapvetően a Firefox-ot használom.
Lehet egyébként, hogy page kód függő a hiba (karakterkódolás).


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 19)

Nem böngészőfüggő a dolog 
Nekem mindkettő alatt megakad a lapozás, ha az oldalnak olyanja van 
Én explorerrel használom egyébként mindig.


----------



## csipkebogyo (2007 Október 20)

Nem tudom a keresőt használni. Mindig ezt az üzenetet kapom, bármit, bármilyen hosszú, vagy bármilyen rövid szöveget irok be:



The search term you specified (és) is under the minimum word length (3) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer. If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.


----------



## Tecus (2007 Október 20)

Vajon meddig nem lehet még lapozni ezeken az oldalakon?:mrgreen:


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 20)

Elöbb-utobb megoldodik, biztos dolgoznak rajta probálj másként ahogy lehet. Ha nem is tökéletesen, de én tudok...


----------



## Markla (2007 Október 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> De lehet.
> Akiknek Firefoxa van, azok közül kevesen panaszkodtak a fenti hibajelenségre.
> Itt érdemes azt használni. Nekem pl fent van az IE is (mert néhány - fóleg Microsoft - letöltést csak azon keresztül szeret (WIN, Office frissítések...stb.))
> De a CH-ra alapvetően a Firefox-ot használom.
> Lehet egyébként, hogy page kód függő a hiba (karakterkódolás).




Kedves Flamingo!

Én firefox-al böngészek és nekem sem megy a lapozás.Ha ennyien panaszkodnak utánna kéne járni ...nem?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 20)

Én egyébként nem értem, miért nem értitek meg, hogy a probléma napirenden van már és nem kell naponta emlegetni, hogy történjen valami 
Meg lesz oldva, amint Goyot el lehet érni...addig pedig ha nem javul meg magától, így marad 
Pár topicba egyébként már be lett írva, hogy a lapozási gond megoldása folyamatban van ..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 Október 22)

Markla írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> Én firefox-al böngészek és nekem sem megy a lapozás.Ha ennyien panaszkodnak utánna kéne járni ...nem?


Kedves Markla!
Ha megnézed - a 8 000 témához kb. 50 000 tagtársunk van. 
Erre jut egy technikai munkatárs Goyo) és egy moderátor (Melitta)
Ha megszakadnak sem tudnak azonnal minden problémára lépni.
Prioritásban ezt a problémát megelőzi a drámapályázat és a társkereső hibáinak kijavítása. (Ez a hátulütője, hogy ingyenes a CH)
Mivel én is csak egy tag vagyok - megpróbálok tippeked adni. Ha bejön - jó, ha nem - pech.
Egyébként, ha átfutod ezt a témakört - láthatod volt már pár hasonló probléma. (Általában szervercserekor.) Ha jól tévedek, most is kinőttük a kapacitást.
Remélhetőleg záros időn belül megoldódik az összes gond.
Addig is:


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

Remélem nem én vagyok az egyetlen :mrgreen: aki nem tud egy-egy topikban visszaolvasni !!! Ha egy lappal visszább akarok lépni akkor elugrik a legelejére, ha találomra választok oldalt akkor sem hajlandó odaugrani csak elég ritkán.
Nehéz úgy értelmesen hozzászólni egy témához, ha nem lehet az utolsó náhány oldalt átböngészni . Már több gépen és több keresővel is kipróbáltam, de az eredmény elég lehangoló.  
Szabad mozgást az oldalak között a magyar népnek (na jó a külföldieknek is ) !


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

Közben rátaláltam máshol, hogy a hiba kijavítása gőzerővel folyik - régóta.
Így aggodalomra semmi ok , a csüggedést sosem szabad feladni


----------



## csoda69 (2007 Október 24)

Verzio valtas volt es azota van ez a hiba? Nalam is jelentkezik.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2007 Október 24)

Néha néha nálam is előjön ez a hiba, de azt mondom, soha komolyabb hiba ne legyen az oldallal
Ma pl. az egyik topic-ban volt gondom vele, de a többinél tökéletes volt. Biztos, hogy nem böngésző függő, mert többfélét is használok, és mindegyikkel előfordult már, ugyanígy mindegyikkel ment is tökéletesen. Szerintem ha valaki ért hozzá, az jó lenne ha leírná, hogy ha valakinél gond van, mit írjon le, milyen információval tud segíteni a hiba kijavításában?


----------



## csoda69 (2007 Október 25)

En meg mondhatni ertek is a temahoz, megse ertem mi a baja.

Megvna a hiba oka, rosszul rakja ossze a kivalaszto sort a php.
Ez sima motor hiba lesz.
Verziot kell modositani vagy beleprogramozni. Elfelejti a page=xx parametert feltenni a linkekre...


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 26)

Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a szójátékokat már nem rakja be a legfrissebb üzenetekbe.Bizony bevallom szivesen járok ide a játék miatt is.
Bevallom lusta vagyok visszakeresgél.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## böbike (2007 Október 26)

hontalan írta:


> Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a szójátékokat már nem rakja be a legfrissebb üzenetekbe.Bizony bevallom szivesen járok ide a játék miatt is.
> Bevallom lusta vagyok visszakeresgél.:cry::cry::cry:


Kattints rá az új üzenetekre, ott hozza a játékokat is....


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Október 26)

Szeretnék segitséget kapni. Beszeretnék lépni az expolerbe /böngésző/ de sajnos nem találom hogy hól van?? / béna vagyok!!/ Légyszives ird meg hogy jutok oda!! Előre is köszönöm !! Angyalkám


----------



## hontalan (2007 Október 26)

böbike írta:


> Kattints rá az új üzenetekre, ott hozza a játékokat is....


Már írtam, hogy lusta vagyoKKKKKK.
Inkább keveset játszom. Nekem a régi módszer jobban tetszett.


----------



## Tecus (2007 Október 27)

Szeretném emgkérdezni az illetékeseket, hogy előreláthatólag mikor lehet újra lapozni a fórumon? Köszönöm


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 27)

Szerintem magyar alvállalkozók dolgoznak a probléma megoldásán, azért halad ilyen lassan. :mrgreen: Mondjuk így elég kínos a ''társalgás'' amikor az ember nem tudja megnézni mire reagáljon az előző oldal(ak)ról.


----------



## zsoka57 (2007 Október 29)

Sziasztok. Itt valóban annyi téma, és érdekesség van hogy még állandó tagságnélkül is érdemes itt maradni, Legalább is szerintem érdemes, én biztos maradok


----------



## csoda69 (2007 Október 29)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én egyébként nem értem, miért nem értitek meg, hogy a probléma napirenden van már és nem kell naponta emlegetni, hogy történjen valami
> Meg lesz oldva, amint Goyot el lehet érni...addig pedig ha nem javul meg magától, így marad
> Pár topicba egyébként már be lett írva, hogy a lapozási gond megoldása folyamatban van ..



En meg tudom csinalni, kuljde at az admin-vagy aki eleri, levelben az showthread.php filet.
Nem nagy ugy.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 29)

csoda69 írta:


> En meg tudom csinalni, kuljde at az admin-vagy aki eleri, levelben az showthread.php filet.
> Nem nagy ugy.


Vannak szerintem páran, akik meg tudják csinálni...én is;-)
De nem hinném, hogy összedől a világ, ha egy ideig így működik a dolog És ha Goyo elérhető lenne, a probléma rögtön megoldódna;-)
De szerintem rendes Tőled, hogy felajánlottad Még egy infos emberkével gazdagotdunk,akitől lehet kérdezni


----------



## black_bird (2007 Október 29)

csoda69 írta:


> En meg mondhatni ertek is a temahoz, megse ertem mi a baja.
> 
> Megvna a hiba oka, rosszul rakja ossze a kivalaszto sort a php.
> Ez sima motor hiba lesz.
> Verziot kell modositani vagy beleprogramozni. Elfelejti a page=xx parametert feltenni a linkekre...





csoda69 írta:


> En meg tudom csinalni, kuljde at az admin-vagy aki eleri, levelben az showthread.php filet.
> Nem nagy ugy.



Ha tenyleg "csak" (nem leertekelesnek irom!) ennyiböl all a lapozasi hiba kijavitasa, en örülnek nekik ha minel elöbb meg lenne csinalva. Eleg kellemetlen, hogy nem lehet a topikokban rendesen lapozni. A *felajanlott effektiv segitseget* meg erdemes elfogadni, mert mindenki hasznara valna.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 29)

A segítséget egyedül Goyo tudná elfogadni, Ő pedig ha előkerül, pikk-pakk megcsinálja maga is biztosan 
Bár ezt egyszer már leírtam...de hátha így érthetőbb picit Senki más nem tud belenyúlni a fórummotorokba, csak Ő.


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 31)

Jelentem, hogy az oldalszám beírásával történő lapozás is kezd kipurcanni. Egyre gyakrabban kapok ilyenkor "az oldal nem jeleníthető meg" jellegű üzenetet. 
A bánatos macska rúgja meg a nevenapján, hogy mi a csudalakó, vakarcsos manót kell várni a javítással, amíg a fórum feldobja a talpát! NNNNa!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Október 31)

Goyot kergeti már a fél Ch...előbb-utóbb csak elkapjuk 
Türelem...tudom, könnyű mondani. De nálam is haldoklik sokszor a lapozás, úgyhogy együttérzek ám ;-)


----------



## b.p. (2007 Október 31)

Jól elkapjuk, bezárjuk, befalazzuk, kis ablakot hagyunk, azon keresztül enni, inni kap. Addig nem jöhet ki, míg meg nem csinálja, azárgyélusát! Meg elmondatjuk vele 10 ezerszer, hogy nem hagyjuk összeomlásig fajulni a hibákat!


----------



## black_bird (2007 November 1)

b.p. írta:


> Jól elkapjuk, bezárjuk, befalazzuk, kis ablakot hagyunk, azon keresztül enni, inni kap. Addig nem jöhet ki, míg meg nem csinálja, az árgyélusát! Meg elmondatjuk vele 10 ezerszer, hogy nem hagyjuk összeomlásig fajulni a hibákat!



Elöbb *megkeressük*, aztan elkapjuk.... stb.:``:


----------



## pampam01 (2007 November 2)

Sziasztok!

Segítség! 
Én nem minden nap tudok írni olvasni a fórumokban mert munkahelyről netezem.
Így a lapozás nélkül szinte lehetetlen értelmesen kérdezni vagy válaszolni.
Tudtok valami megoldást?


----------



## kikocska (2007 November 2)

a lapozásra találtam egy tuti megoldást. na, egészen hasznos tagja leszek a társadalomnak a végére, peidg csak a karácsonyi láz hozott ide 

SZóval, van egy kis nyíl az oldalszámok után. oda katt, és kirak egy pici ablakot oldalra, és oda beírhatod a kívánt oldalszámot, és csodák csodája, odaugrik. elég sokat csapkodtam énis, mire rájöttem 


(ééééééééééés állandótag lettem, le is töltöm a szép karácsonyi zenéket  de asszem én is ittragadok, ha engedik a kölkecek...)


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 2)

Remek volt az ötlet, de sajnos nem sokáig tudtam használni. Több topikot is kipróbáltam és majdnem mindegyiknél előugrott egy kis ablak közölve velem, hogy a keresett url nem található .....


----------



## kikocska (2007 November 3)

bogaras írta:


> Remek volt az ötlet, de sajnos nem sokáig tudtam használni. Több topikot is kipróbáltam és majdnem mindegyiknél előugrott egy kis ablak közölve velem, hogy a keresett url nem található .....



ohh, sajnálom. nekem viszonylag jól működik, mondjuk elég sokat bogarászok azokon az oldalakon, amiken mostanában keresgélek... szóval nem váltogatok sokat. egyszer-kétszer nekem is előfordult, de véletlennek gondoltam. meg operában azért könnyebb az ilyeneket kezelni, mint explorerben...


----------



## longbow (2007 November 3)

Ez azert vicc, hogy ennyi ido alatt nem lehet gatyaba razni a forumot...


----------



## Scarboro (2007 November 4)

Hat en email cimet valtoztattam CSAK es azota folyamatosan tele a postaladam! Minden 1-es tema hozzaszolasrol ertesitot kapok ! Megneztem a beallitasokat es ott MINDEN rendben. (a regi email cimre sem jottek az ertesitok) segitsetek, hogyan lehet ezt megallitani??? Nem gyozom uritgetni az inbox-omat!?


----------



## Böngyörke (2007 November 4)

Scarboro írta:


> Hat en email cimet valtoztattam CSAK es azota folyamatosan tele a postaladam! Minden 1-es tema hozzaszolasrol ertesitot kapok ! Megneztem a beallitasokat es ott MINDEN rendben. (a regi email cimre sem jottek az ertesitok) segitsetek, hogyan lehet ezt megallitani??? Nem gyozom uritgetni az inbox-omat!?


 

Változtasd vissza, ha a régi bevált...régi utat járatlanért ...


----------



## pampam01 (2007 November 5)

Tecus írta:


> Szeretném emgkérdezni az illetékeseket, hogy előreláthatólag mikor lehet újra lapozni a fórumon? Köszönöm



Másik megoldás. Nálam működik.
Ha tudod hova szeretnél lapozni. Fent a címsor végén ott a lapszám, ezt átírva nekem eddig mindig sikerült lapoznom. Remélem érthetően írtam.
Üdv!


----------



## Scarboro (2007 November 5)

Böngyörke írta:


> Változtasd vissza, ha a régi bevált...régi utat járatlanért ...



Erre en is gondoltam es meg is valositottam. Erre az tortent, hogy nem tudtam hozzaszolni semmihez mert folyton azt irta ki, hogy nem vagyok jogosult stb. Szoval egy harmadik cimre kellett valtoztatnom es el ne kiabaljam most mukodik. Ha azt a ladikot is megtolti az osszes hozzaszolas ertesitojevel hat legyen, nem zavar.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 5)

Nem probléma, csak egy ötlet ill. egy kérdés.
A Szójátékok témát lehetne Játékokra bővíteni? Akkor beleférnének az olyan témák mint pl. JátszóTér, Játék a képekkel, és a játékos kedvű fórumozók is könnyebben megtalálnák ezeket.


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 6)

pampam01 írta:


> Másik megoldás. Nálam működik.
> Ha tudod hova szeretnél lapozni. Fent a címsor végén ott a lapszám, ezt átírva nekem eddig mindig sikerült lapoznom. Remélem érthetően írtam.
> Üdv!


Akkor te vagy az egyetlen akinek minden topikban sikerül ?!


----------



## pampam01 (2007 November 7)

bogaras írta:


> Akkor te vagy az egyetlen akinek minden topikban sikerül ?!



Nem tudom, hogy minden topikban működik-e.
Munkahelyről kb. napi egy órát netezek, így nem tudok minden topikban kedvemre írni-olvasni.
Üdv!


----------



## Radványa (2007 November 7)

Én is fentiódszerrel lapozok, fennt a csikban kiirja az oldalszámot belekatt, átirni és enter. ott vagyok ahol akarok!Sajnos már egy hónapja hol működik hol nem a navigátió. Én junius óta még sok topikot nem tudtam végig olvasni, de haladok!!A le és feltöltések az ezoteriában, és az elektronikus könyvek topikot ajánlom mindenkinek végig böngészni, nagyon jó dolgok vannak benne.!A zenét is végig rágtam az is nagyon jó, csak még nekem nem sikerült feltöltenem.


----------



## pampam01 (2007 November 7)

Radványa írta:


> Én is fentiódszerrel lapozok, fennt a csikban kiirja az oldalszámot belekatt, átirni és enter. ott vagyok ahol akarok!Sajnos már egy hónapja hol működik hol nem a navigátió. Én junius óta még sok topikot nem tudtam végig olvasni, de haladok!!A le és feltöltések az ezoteriában, és az elektronikus könyvek topikot ajánlom mindenkinek végig böngészni, nagyon jó dolgok vannak benne.!A zenét is végig rágtam az is nagyon jó, csak még nekem nem sikerült feltöltenem.



Ezek a topikok nekem is nagyon tetszenek.
Próbáltam én is feltölteni de meguntam, hogy nem halad.
Ez állítólag a net sebességétől függ leginkább.
Legközelebb valami kis méretű file-t próbálok, csak a viszonyítás végett.
Hátha sikerül.


----------



## Radványa (2007 November 7)

Ki tudja, hogy hol találom meg azt a topikot ahol a magyar szavak jelentését értelmezitek? Nem tudom a pontos cimét!


----------



## pampam01 (2007 November 7)

Radványa írta:


> Ki tudja, hogy hol találom meg azt a topikot ahol a magyar szavak jelentését értelmezitek? Nem tudom a pontos cimét!



Szia!
Szerintem a kedvenc szavak a topik címe.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5271&highlight=magyar+jelent%E9s


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

majic12 írta:


> hihetetlen


Légy már egy kicsit türelmesebb légyszi.


----------



## Palipa1 (2007 November 9)

.......Ja, az más..........


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 November 9)

Kedves Majic!

ha nagyon kell valami, menj el egy lemezboltba és vedd meg. Felesleges itt plusz munkát gyártani a moderátornak...egyébként a 20 hozzászólásod nem csinál csodát...2 napig akkor sem tölthetsz le, ha a 20 ÉRTELMES megszólalásod megvan.
Sok sikert!


----------



## majic12 (2007 November 10)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Kedves Majic!
> 
> ha nagyon kell valami, menj el egy lemezboltba és vedd meg. Felesleges itt plusz munkát gyártani a moderátornak...egyébként a 20 hozzászólásod nem csinál csodát...2 napig akkor sem tölthetsz le, ha a 20 ÉRTELMES megszólalásod megvan.
> Sok sikert!



észrevettem, akkor kénytelen leszek várni


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 10)

*Hogy létezik?*

Valami privifaló jár a fórumon!
Kaptam egy privit, aminek a CH privi listámon nyoma sincs. A freemailes fiókomban viszont értesítés volt róla és szerencsére ott el is tudtam olvasni. Vagyis a CH értesített egy priviről, amit nem kézbesített ki. 
Remélem érthetően adtam elő.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 November 10)

b.p....azt hiszem, tudom a választ, de nem vagyok benne biiztos, szóval, javítson ki,aki jobban tudja, legyen szíves 
Te most nem privát üzenetet kaptál, hanem e-mailt a CH egy másik tagjától. Ha nincs letiltva ez a funkció Nálad, akkor bárki írhat neked e-mailt, ami csak - esetedben- a freemail-re érkezik meg, benne a feladó e-mail címével és a szöveggel.
Legjobb tudomásom szerint a "hagyományos" CH-s privik szövegét a postafiókodban nem tudod elolvasni, csak az oldalon 
Szóval, semmi probléma nem volt...csak privi helyett e-mailt kaptál a CH-n keresztül 
Remélem, érthetően tudtam leírni


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 10)

Igazad lehet Puszedliufo! Visszamentem, megnéztem, a "hivatalos", a CH által írt szövegben az szerepel, hogy XX üzenetet küldött. Privátról nem esik szó.
Egyébként a virtigli, a listámon megjelenő privit is megjeleníti a freemailben, el tudom olvasni. Ezen magam is elcsodálkoztam, de ez így van.
Érthető voltál!


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 November 10)

Örülök, hogy fény derült a titokra akkor


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 10)

Köszönöm! Így már tudok aludni!


----------



## afca (2007 November 11)

Nagyon sok érdekes téma van ezeken a fórumokon.Én véletlenül találltam ide.Csak nálam az a baj,hogy jobban szeretek olvasgatni mint hozzászóllni.Amihez meg eddig hozzászólltam még senkit nem érdekelt mert soha senki nem reagállt a hozzászólásomra.


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 12)

afca írta:


> Nagyon sok érdekes téma van ezeken a fórumokon.Én véletlenül találltam ide.Csak nálam az a baj,hogy jobban szeretek olvasgatni mint hozzászóllni.Amihez meg eddig hozzászólltam még senkit nem érdekelt mert soha senki nem reagállt a hozzászólásomra.


 
Amennyiben arra gondolsz, hogy 22 hozzászólásodból még nem kerekedett egy jó kis beszélgetés, akkor azt mondom kicsit több kitartást igényel ez a fórum. Egyébiránt úgy gondolom, megy társaságban idő kell mire megszoknak, például a hozzászólásaid alapján megismernek, stb......
De alakíthatsz magadnak új ismerősi kört is, vannak hozzád hasonlóan többen is akik még csak ismerkedgetnek.......
Kitartás ! Éljen Szá.....(ja ez nem idevaló, bocsi :mrgreen: )


----------



## Petdro (2007 November 12)

Hát nelégy bogaras 
Hísz szeretné hogy valakinek érdeklődését fel hívja csak még nem tudja hogy ez a hely nagyon tág és kevés. nagyon "Guten Tag" ez a hely  annyira hogy még a kanadai rokonaimmal se futottam össze pedig nem keveset mentem utánna de azt tudom hogy itt vannak. 
"De alakíthatsz magadnak új ismerősi kört is, vannak hozzád hasonlóan többen is akik még csak ismerkedgetnek.......
Kitartás ! Éljen Szá.....(ja ez nem idevaló, bocsi :mrgreen: )" ____ mint én ja ez nem ide való bocsi <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## black_bird (2007 November 13)

longbow írta:


> Ez azert vicc, hogy ennyi ido alatt nem lehet gatyaba razni a forumot...



Egyetertek! A lapozas egyes topikokban meg mindig nem megy!


----------



## szabiba (2007 November 13)

*goyo*

heló !
szeretnék egy topikot nyitni a Fradi helyzetéről.Ha a téma elfogadható kérlek tedd meg helyettem, mert én nem tudom hogy kell,vagy ird privátban meg mit tegyek .
köszi szabiba


----------



## Tecus (2007 November 13)

Amikor lapozni szeretnék a Szép képeslapok... oldalon ezt írja ki:*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 405479 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php(1599) : eval()'d code* on line *52 *Mi lehet az oka?
Szép napot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 13)

szabiba írta:


> heló !
> szeretnék egy topikot nyitni a Fradi helyzetéről.Ha a téma elfogadható kérlek tedd meg helyettem, mert én nem tudom hogy kell,vagy ird privátban meg mit tegyek .
> köszi szabiba


Kedves Szabiba!
Ha Goyora vársz - lehet, hogy kinő a szakállad. Inkább csináld meg magad:
1) Bemész a Beszélgető - Dumcsi, azon belül a Sport témakörbe.
2) Ott rákattintasz az új téma gombra.
3) A Cím: részhez beírod, hogy Fradi (vagy A Fradi helyzete) és írsz két-három sort az Üzenet: részbe, hogy miről is akarsz eszmét cserélni. A címet kötelező megadni.
4) Aztán alul az Új Téma indítása gombbal elindítod a TÉMÁT.
Ennyi.

P.s.: Ha úgy van beállítva a böngésződ erre az új téma feliratra is kattinthatsz és a 3) ponttól ugyanúgy tovább.


----------



## zszenasi (2007 November 13)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


 
Kedves Goyo!

Sajnos nem vagyok valami ügyes a computer programok használatában. 1-2 héttel ezelőtt, azt hiszem a "Versek"-ben, olvastam egy verset, amely az első lépés fontosságáról szól. Valószínűleg a címe is valami ilyesmi volt (Első lépés?). A szerzőre, vagy idézőre nem emlékszem, talán "Debreceni" volt. Meg szeretném találni, de a keresőbe történt "versek, első lépés" sikertelen volt. Ha lenne ötleted, hol akadhatnék rá újra, megköszönném.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 November 13)

zszenasi írta:


> Kedves Goyo!
> 
> Sajnos nem vagyok valami ügyes a computer programok használatában. 1-2 héttel ezelőtt, azt hiszem a "Versek"-ben, olvastam egy verset, amely az első lépés fontosságáról szól. Valószínűleg a címe is valami ilyesmi volt (Első lépés?). A szerzőre, vagy idézőre nem emlékszem, talán "Debreceni" volt. Meg szeretném találni, de a keresőbe történt "versek, első lépés" sikertelen volt. Ha lenne ötleted, hol akadhatnék rá újra, megköszönném.


Talán erre gondoltál: *5713* (katt a számra). A beírás alberth tagtársunktól származik, aki debreceni (lakos).
Egyébként ha keresni akarsz pl. a Szép képeslapok, versek, idézetek - csak úgy...Neked, Nekem, Mindenkinek! ‎ téma egyik üzijét, akkor nem a vezérlőpult sorában lévő keresés gombot, hanem a kettővel lejjebb lévő Keresés a témában gombot használd. idézőjelbe írva "első lépés" - és csak ezt az egy találatot adja


----------



## Drinkmann (2007 November 17)

Helló!
Nem megy a lapozás a vicc és a zene II. topicban.


----------



## jepeti (2007 November 17)

Ki tudja, miért küld a lapkiválasztó hivatkozás a célzott oldal helyett mindig az első oldalra?


----------



## Totu Erika (2007 November 18)

valami gebasz van a rendszerrel egy ideje elobb utobb megjavitjak. addig is kattints a legmagasabb oldalszam mellett levo nyilra megnyilik az oldalugrag abalak beutod az oldalszamot es nagy esellyel megnyitja neked


----------



## irnyar (2007 November 19)

Szia!

Nekem is ugyanez a gondom, csak nálam egyik topicban sem megy kb. 2 hónapja. Mindíg csak az első és az utolsó oldalt tudom megnézni.


----------



## afca (2007 November 23)

bogaras írta:


> Amennyiben arra gondolsz, hogy 22 hozzászólásodból még nem kerekedett egy jó kis beszélgetés, akkor azt mondom kicsit több kitartást igényel ez a fórum. Egyébiránt úgy gondolom, megy társaságban idő kell mire megszoknak, például a hozzászólásaid alapján megismernek, stb......
> De alakíthatsz magadnak új ismerősi kört is, vannak hozzád hasonlóan többen is akik még csak ismerkedgetnek.......
> Kitartás ! Éljen Szá.....(ja ez nem idevaló, bocsi :mrgreen: )


 
Éljen Szá.... ha őrá gondoltál .


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

Kedves Illetékes(ek)!

Ha megoldható lennél, lennétek szivesek a JátszóTér és Játék a képekkel c. topikokat a Kávézóból áthelyezni a közelmúltban nyitott Szójátékokhoz? Ezeknek is inkább ott, a játékok között lenne a helyük. Könnyebben megtalálnák, azok akik szeretik a különböző feladványokat.
A választ előre is köszönöm!


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 27)

Vajon nálam a hiba?
A szép festmények, műalkotások topikot nézegettem (Kultúra, művészet). A lapozással kínlódtam. A 18-ról 19-re váltás előtt kísérleteztem a megjelenítési mód átkapcsolásával. A következő üzenetet kaptam:

*



Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 51549 bytes) in /home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php on line 1231

Kattints a kibontásához...

 
Bezártam az ablakot (X), majd újra hívtam a CH-t, persze be kellett újra jelentkezni. Ahelyett, hogy örült volna nekem, újra fatal errort kaptam.

Makacs ember lévén újra itt vagyok. :mrgreen:*


----------



## himoroszlán (2007 November 27)

Kérek valakit, hogy szíveskedjék lépésről - lépésre leírni hogyan tudok képet felrakni a merevlemezemről ?


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 27)

Kedves Hímoroszlán!

1. Szólj hozzá
2. Az _Üzenet_ ablakban a legfelső sorban gemkapocs ikonja
3. Csatolásmenedzser ablakban _Feltöltés saját gépről_
4. Tallózás. Válaszd ki a gépedről, amit szeretnél feltenni és nyisd meg.
5. Csatolásmenedzser ablakban _feltöltés _
Figyelj arra, hogy a saját gépről való feltöltést nyomd meg, mert alatta van a másik, ami a netről való feltöltésre való.
A csatolásmenedzser ablakban olvasd ki az alul levő táblázatot, ami tájékoztat, hogy milyen kiterjesztésű fájlokat fogad el a fórum és figyelj arra is, hogy mi lehet a maximális méret.
tapasztalati tanács: ha olyan kiterjesztésű fájlod van, ami nem szerepel a feltölthetők között, akkor csomagold be, .zip fájlok jöhetnek.
Ha túl nagy a fájl, akkor valamilyen másik helyre lehet feltenni és a címet belinkelni. - Ebben nem én adok tanácsot, mert ezt nem tudom én sem.

Sok sikert!


----------



## katamama (2007 November 27)

Sziasztok!

"*GYEREKEKNEK -gyermekdalok, versek, mesek" című topikban nem tudok lapozni! Csak az első-101-és az utolsó lapot tudom megnézni!Ha valamelyiket nézni akarom,mindig az 1-es oldalra tesz!*
*Legyetek szívesek utána nézni!*

*Köszönöm! Ibolya*


----------



## b.p. (2007 November 28)

katamama írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> "*GYEREKEKNEK -gyermekdalok, versek, mesek" című topikban nem tudok lapozni! Csak az első-101-és az utolsó lapot tudom megnézni!Ha valamelyiket nézni akarom,mindig az 1-es oldalra tesz!*
> *Legyetek szívesek utána nézni!*
> ...


 
Amíg valakinek ideje lesz megjavítani, addig a következő "házi", de többnyire működő eljárást javaslom. Az oldalszámok az oldal alján és tetején láthatók szépen sorban. A sor vége egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha arra rákattintasz, beírhatod a megtekinteni kívánt oldalnak a számát, így oda tudsz jutni. Ha nem működik, ami ritkán van, de előfordul, a böngészőben a http://izé cím vége az oldalszám. Ha ezt átírod, ugyancsak a kívánt oldalra jutsz.
Jó lapozást!


----------



## nefrisz (2007 December 2)

Sziasztok! 
Én még új vagyok, tegnap regisztráltam, de kicsit sokat bajlódtam a regisztrációval. Csak harmadszorra sikerült. Lehet, hogy csak én kapkodtam egy kicsit, de esetleg javasolnám a regisztráció pontjainak egy kicsit részletesebb magyarázatát. Igazából én a "kép felismerés"-en csúsztam el (kisbetűkkel írtam), majd Caps Lock és így meg a jelszó nem jött össze. Majd kitörlődtek az eddíg beírt adataim, és nagybetűs lett a "tartózkodási hely" is...  Szóval kínlódtam egy sort. de szerencsére itt vagyok és nagyon tetszik a lap!


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt, és szeretnék új fórumtpikot indítani. Ezt csak azért nem találom, mert még nem vagyok állandó tag, vagy (ti huncutok) jól eldugtátok? 
Előre is köszi: Zsófi


----------



## zuzka53 (2007 December 2)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Hímoroszlán!
> 
> 1. Szólj hozzá
> 2. Az _Üzenet_ ablakban a legfelső sorban gemkapocs ikonja
> ...


Igy csináltm én is, de nem megy föl, ha az előlnézetre kattintok, azt irja ki, túl rövid, legalább 1 karakternek kell lennie, pedig amit irtam 1 hosszú vers.
Hol lehet a bibi?


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

zuzka53 írta:


> Igy csináltm én is, de nem megy föl, ha az előlnézetre kattintok, azt irja ki, túl rövid, legalább 1 karakternek kell lennie, pedig amit irtam 1 hosszú vers.
> Hol lehet a bibi?



Hova írtad az üzenetet (verset)?
Ha külön csatolásként szeretnét feltenni, akkor is kell az üzenet mezőbe legalább egy smile


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 2)

Sziasztok!
Csak egy javaslattal szeretnék élni: a mindenféle letölthető anyagok mellé nem azt kéne írni, hogy "csak regisztrált felhasználóknak", hanem hogy "csak állandó tagoknak" és mellé, hogy "hogy lehetsz állandó tag"... mert ugye, a regisztrált tagok még nem tudnak letölteni, csak az állandók. Három-négyszer is próbálkoztam, mire rájöttem...


----------



## b.p. (2007 December 2)

Amikor kijelentkezem, egy üzenet jelenik meg, hogy az összes cookie-t töröltük. 
Namost én ezt elhittem. Nem kellett volna. 
Ha megnézem az ideiglenes fájlokat közvetlenül kilépés után, telisdetele van cookie-val. Ez így goromba. Ha üzeni, törölje is ki, vagy ne üzenje. :99:


----------



## mammut (2007 December 2)

rozsizsofi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Csak egy javaslattal szeretnék élni: a mindenféle letölthető anyagok mellé nem azt kéne írni, hogy "csak regisztrált felhasználóknak", hanem hogy "csak állandó tagoknak" és mellé, hogy "hogy lehetsz állandó tag"... mert ugye, a regisztrált tagok még nem tudnak letölteni, csak az állandók. Három-négyszer is próbálkoztam, mire rájöttem...



Pedig regisztráláskor "elvileg" el kellett fogadnod (és olvasnod) a fórumszabályzatot.


----------



## rozsizsofi (2007 December 3)

mammut írta:


> Pedig regisztráláskor "elvileg" el kellett fogadnod (és olvasnod) a fórumszabályzatot.



Nem elvileg, gyakorlatilag is elolvastam. Mindössze a kétféle elnevezés megkavart... Nem probléma, csak javasoltam.


----------



## zuzka53 (2007 December 3)

mammut írta:


> Hova írtad az üzenetet (verset)?
> Ha külön csatolásként szeretnét feltenni, akkor is kell az üzenet mezőbe legalább egy smile


 
Nagyon szépek köszönöm a segitséget!kiss


----------



## bogaras (2007 December 3)

OK maradjunk csak a kitartásnál..........


----------



## bela1000 (2007 December 7)

Éljen Szándor Cikar!


----------



## bogaras (2007 December 7)

Ja , én is őt akartam említeni....


----------



## szakidani (2007 December 9)

Sziasztok!
A fő oldalon nem lehet hozzászólni a középen futó hírekhez!!! Persze bejelentkezés után sem, ezért van az hetek óta minden hír alatt, hogy „Még nem szóltak hozzá”.Ki tud ebben érdemben nyilatkozni vagy segítetni?


----------



## Derzsi (2007 December 20)

A rendszerfolyton csak azt irogatja,nem férhetek hozzá!!!!!!!!HÚÚÚÚHA........


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 21)

Mindenki a lapozásra panaszkodik, ez nálam szerencsére működik.
Zavaró viszont, hogy echte csak úgy spontán kidob a szerver időnként.
Ennél is zavaróbb az állandó homokórázás, még sima üzenetírás közben is.
Egy éve volt szervercsere, a napi látogatottsági csúcs azóta sem dőlt meg, tehát nem az lehet a gond, hogy egyszerre több ezer fórumozó nyüzsög fent.
Tudnék tippelni, de nem akarok senki munkájába belekontárkodni.
*Végül egy javaslat:* esetleg megoldás lenne a sok új tag részükről érthető (de a régi tagokat meglehetősen zavaró) kérdésfeltevéseire - "nem enged letölteni, mit tegyek" stb.- ha az új tagok csak egy afféle új tagoknak létrehozott topikban kérdezősködhetnének és írhatnának mindaddig, amíg az a 20 össze nem jön, a többit pedig csak olvashatnák, hogy legyen mivel elütni a két napos iszonyúan hosszú várakozási időt. Tudom, hogy ezért az újak minimum megköveznek, esetleg egy-két régi is, de ha kicsit magukba szállnak, akkor beláthatják, hogy eléggé zavaró egy látogatottabb topikban az oldalankénti két három nem odaillő folytonos kérdés, aminek a megválaszolásába a nagyon megszállottan segíteni igyekvők is belefáradnak. Klasszikus sziszifuszi meló. Ráadásul széttördeli a topik témát.
Uff. Beszéltem. Jöhetnek a kövek, ha másképp nem tudod elviselni a léted.:7:


----------



## Táltos (2007 December 21)

*Sziasztok!*

*Abigélnek tökéletesen igaza van, jól beszélt. *

*Engem még az is zavar a topiktémák széttördelése mellett, hogy sokszor oda nem illő sorok születnek csak azért, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás. Sajna hiába kéred priviben, hogy vegyék le, nem teszik - hiában kéred oldal és hozzászólás számmal a moderátorok sem veszik le minden esetben. /Értem én, hogy Ők elfoglaltak, nem ez a fő dolguk, de akkor az ilyen esetek megoldására ki kellene valamít találni. pl. a nagyobb topikok indítóinak korlátozott moderálási lehetőség adása, megjelölve, hogy mely topikok esetében van joguk a moderálásra. Szerintem senki sem élne vissza a kapott jogokkal, s talán rend is lenne ezen a vonalon. Nem fordulna elő olyan, hogy valaki 20 . /pont/beírásával, vagy ökörségekkel megszerezné az állandó tagságot. A másik javaslat, mert úgysem mutatkoznak be sokan /tisztelet a kivételnek/, hogy el kell törölni a 20 üzít, mert sokan csak a letöltési lehetőségekért jönnek. Ezzel egycsapásra véget lehetne vetni a szétoffolásoknak. Sok új tag, sajna előveszi a 4 évvel korábban nyított topikokat, melyekhez évek óta nincs hozzászólás sem, s valamilyen oda nem illő dolog bejegyzésével szerzi a hozzászólást, mert értelmes mondat nem jut eszébe. Ha nem ezt teszi, akkor új topikot nyít /nem tudom hogyan? mert anno mi régebben nem tudtunk nyítni/, meg sem nézve, hogy abban a témában már több is van.*
*Szóval, kellene már egy kis rend, mert oda jutunk, hogy már bosszankodni, meg szólni sem tudunk!*


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 December 21)

Néhány napja nálam hihetetlenül lassú lett a CH. Mivel más oldalakon minden rendben, így feltételezem, hogy nem az én gépemmel van gond.
Ma már olyan mértéket öltött a lassulás, hogy teljesen érvezhetetlen az ittlét.... Sajnálom. 
Azt hiszem, egy ideig nélkülözni fogom a CH-t, így ezúton kívánok minden üzemeltetőnek és tagnak Békés és Boldog Ünnepeket!


----------



## Blanco (2007 December 21)

Sziasztok

Nekem is a lapozással vannak problémáim. Nagyon bosszantó, hogy nem lehet visszakövetni egy téma előzményeit, mert egyszerűen mindig csak az első és az utolsó oldalt lehet elérni (néha egy-két köztest is, de az már a csúcs). Bevallom én e miatt már egyre ritkábban látogatom az CH-t. Remélem lesz azért ebben változás előbb-utóbb. Mindenkinek Kellemes Ünnepeket és Boldog Új Évet kívanok !


----------



## bogaras (2007 December 22)

....... a rendszerrel mindig baj van ....................


----------



## Wulfi (2007 December 27)

Csatlakozom Abigel és Táltos véleményéhez... örömmel venném, ha az olyan hozzászólások eltünnének a fórumról, mint pl. Balaicz 2164-2168 Szókirakó, goldfish 19361-19370-es "hozzászólása" a Szólánc-összetett szavakkal c. topikokban.
Az előbbinél teljesen egyértelmű, hogy semmi köze a topik témájához, a másik esetben sem a játék volt a cél, hanem a hozzászólások számának 20-ra tornászása....




Abigel573 írta:


> Mindenki a lapozásra panaszkodik, ez nálam szerencsére működik.
> Zavaró viszont, hogy echte csak úgy spontán kidob a szerver időnként.
> Ennél is zavaróbb az állandó homokórázás, még sima üzenetírás közben is.
> Egy éve volt szervercsere, a napi látogatottsági csúcs azóta sem dőlt meg, tehát nem az lehet a gond, hogy egyszerre több ezer fórumozó nyüzsög fent.
> ...


 


> *Sziasztok!*
> 
> *Abigélnek tökéletesen igaza van, jól beszélt. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanga2007 (2007 December 28)

*Kilépés*

Meg tudná mondani valaki, hogy innen hogy lehet kilépni?

Hiába lépek ki jobbra fent a "Kilépés" címszó alatt, ha utána bejövök, mindig nyitva van az oldalam. A "kedvencek"-ben tárolom. Nem csoda, hogy én szerepelek első helyen a látogatók között, pedig nem is látogatok állandóan. Köszönöm. Hanga


----------



## lmiklos (2007 December 29)

Blanco írta:


> Sziasztok
> 
> Nekem is a lapozással vannak problémáim. Nagyon bosszantó, hogy nem lehet visszakövetni egy téma előzményeit, mert egyszerűen mindig csak az első és az utolsó oldalt lehet elérni (néha egy-két köztest is, de az már a csúcs). Bevallom én e miatt már egyre ritkábban látogatom az CH-t. Remélem lesz azért ebben változás előbb-utóbb. Mindenkinek Kellemes Ünnepeket és Boldog Új Évet kívanok !



Sziasztok !
Nekem is pontosan ez a problémám. Igaz már hetekkel ezelőtt is írtam ezzel kapcsolatba de nem oldodott meg a gondom. És emiatt én is ritkábban jövök az oldalra . Ha tud valaki valamilyen megoldást örömel veszem. (PM- ben is , ugy hamarabb megtalálom )
Mindenkinek Békés Boldog Új Évet Kivánok !!
Miklós


----------



## bogaras (2007 December 30)

Megvilágosodtam.......
Nekem csak úgy működik a ''lenyitom-beíromazoldalszámot-odaugrik'' *ha előtte* *visszaugrok az első oldalra* majd lenyitom.......és végén enterezek. No ez elég macerás, de legalább többnyire működik. ( XXI. század  )


----------



## sikeres (2008 Január 1)

*Lapozas*

 Nem en talaltam ki de a megoldas az, hogy a fejlecben levo
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2508&page=70

cim vege az oldalszamot tartalmazza, igy ezt kell valtoztatni a kivant oldal
olvasasahoz. Miota igy lapozok, nincs problemam a lapozassal


----------



## F_Kriszti (2008 Január 2)

Nekem sajnos azzal sem működik, mert azzal az 1. oldalra ugrik.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Január 2)

Wulfi írta:


> Csatlakozom Abigel és Táltos véleményéhez... örömmel venném, ha az olyan hozzászólások eltünnének a fórumról, mint pl. Balaicz 2164-2168 Szókirakó, goldfish 19361-19370-es "hozzászólása" a Szólánc-összetett szavakkal c. topikokban.
> Az előbbinél teljesen egyértelmű, hogy semmi köze a topik témájához, a másik esetben sem a játék volt a cél, hanem a hozzászólások számának 20-ra tornászása....


 


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Abigel573*
> 
> 
> ...


Csatlakozom Abigel, Táltos és Wulfi véleményéhez. *A rendszer feleannyira az agresszíven letölteni kívánó újakat korlátozza, mint amennyire a régebbieket. *
Idézet az új tagoknak szóló tájékoztatóból:


> ..Letölteni csak az [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*állandó*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Állandó tagok azok, akik [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*minimum 20 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]sal rendelkeznek és legalább [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 napja regisztrált*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ak. Sokan a regisztráció után azonnal beírnak, hogy miért nem tudják ezt, vagy azt letölteni. Legalább 100 (és ebből 99 felesleges) bejegyzés arról szól, hogy várd ki a 2 napot és a 20 hozzászólást.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Miért kell ez? Mert ez ahogy az előbb leírtuk a CH nem fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő. Volt olyan (már kizárt) tagunk, aki miután itt találta meg régóta keresett kedvenc együttese számait – azok letöltése után becsmérlő szavakkal kritizálta azt aki a számot elérhetővé tette a részére..[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Egyébként is az itt található anyagok (csatolások) csupán arra szolgálnak, hogy azokról eszmecserét lehessen folytatni olyanokkal is, akik esetleg annak előtte nem ismerték azt.[/FONT][/FONT]


Ebben két érv szól a jelenlegi rendszer mellett: 1) A CH nem fájlmegosztó 2) Voltak akik visszaéltek. 
Nem fájlmegosztó, de ha belepiszkol egy kérdést, hogy miért nem tud letölteni, meg 20 db. 1 szmájlis hozzászólást, akkor mégis letölthet.
Ha valaki visszaélt, azt büntessük lehetőleg és ne előre a még vétleneket, meg a régebbieket.

Lehetőleg ne ringassuk magunkat abba az illúzióba, hogy az újonnan regisztráló olvassa a tájékoztatót. Nem olvassa az övé feletti második hozzászólást sem, ahol választ találna a kérdésére.


----------



## Hakima (2008 Január 2)

A sebeségem a telefonos modem szintjén van..Ez bünti akkor semmi ba:::biztos csináltam valami rosszat. De ha technikai akkor kérem a mágust álitson a szerveren kicsit nagyobb speedet..Köszike..


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 2)

*Sziasztok!*

*Megint egy újabb probléma! Nálam legalábbis tegnaptól van, s jelenleg is tart. Pár perc benntlevés után, még írás közben is kidob a gép, újboli bejelentkezést kérve. Bosszantó, hogy percenként kell belépegetni, nem beszélve a lapozási problémákról. Igen, lehet úgy lapozni, hogy állandóan beírja az ember a kívánt oldalt, de ez így igen lassú, mert először beugrik valamelyik oldal, utánna az első és csak utánna lehet beírni a kívánt oldalt, hogy az is jöjjön be - ezt minden egyes oldalnál újból és újból el kell játszani.*
*Az opció módosításnál is csak ideig - óráig működik a lapozás, és ez sem mindegyik topiknál.*
*Olyan jó lenne, ha megoldódnának ezek az új és régen fennálló gondok - ezt kívánom az Új Évben, remélem sikeresen.*


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Január 3)

Tudja valaki, hogy levélírásnál van-e időkorlát? Már harmadszor veszett el egy viszonylag hosszabb, kb. 20 perces "szüleményem"... Amikor az előnézet gombra kattintottam, azt írta, hogy nem vagyok belépve, a levél eltünt, de nem kellett újra bejelentkeznem. Ezt a hozzászólást is így, újabb bejelentkezés nélkül írom.


----------



## tkatona (2008 Január 3)

Wulfi írta:


> Csatlakozom Abigel és Táltos véleményéhez... örömmel venném, ha az olyan hozzászólások eltünnének a fórumról, mint pl. Balaicz 2164-2168 Szókirakó, goldfish 19361-19370-es "hozzászólása" a Szólánc-összetett szavakkal c. topikokban.
> Az előbbinél teljesen egyértelmű, hogy semmi köze a topik témájához, a másik esetben sem a játék volt a cél, hanem a hozzászólások számának 20-ra tornászása....


 


b.p. írta:


> Csatlakozom Abigel, Táltos és Wulfi véleményéhez. *A rendszer feleannyira az agresszíven letölteni kívánó újakat korlátozza, mint amennyire a régebbieket. *
> Idézet az új tagoknak szóló tájékoztatóból:
> 
> Ebben két érv szól a jelenlegi rendszer mellett: 1) A CH nem fájlmegosztó 2) Voltak akik visszaéltek.
> ...


 


Hakima írta:


> A sebeségem a telefonos modem szintjén van..Ez bünti akkor semmi ba:::biztos csináltam valami rosszat. De ha technikai akkor kérem a mágust álitson a szerveren kicsit nagyobb speedet..Köszike..


 


Zsófi19 írta:


> Tudja valaki, hogy levélírásnál van-e időkorlát? Már harmadszor veszett el egy viszonylag hosszabb, kb. 20 perces "szüleményem"... Amikor az előnézet gombra kattintottam, azt írta, hogy nem vagyok belépve, a levél eltünt, de nem kellett újra bejelentkeznem. Ezt a hozzászólást is így, újabb bejelentkezés nélkül írom.


 
Egy zavaró momentum jelentkezik (mármint én).

Azt kérem a szeretve tisztelt fórumtársaktól, legyenek kicsit "elnézőbbek".
Én mindig azt tartom eszemben (már ha van nekem olyasféle), hogy ez egy számomra/számunkra ingyenesen fenntartott és üzemeltetett honlap. Mi (én is) határozzuk meg a témákat, a stílust és minden egyebet is tulajdonképpen. Ha valami valakinek zavaró, az lehet, hogy másnak nem az. Ha mégis nagyon irritálja, nem kell elolvasni és az illetővel ritkábban kell szóba elegyednie. De! Bármennyire nehézkes néha a használata, mégis örüljünk neki és szeressük, nekünk van és valamiképpen értünk. És mi mindent értünk! Annyi mindent elviselünk, pont ezek az apró nehézségek ne jelentsenek nagy gondot.

Tehát a jelszó: "Legyünk türelmesek!" (egymással és a honlappal szemben - nem is szemben, inkább mellett)!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Január 3)

tkatona írta:


> Egy zavaró momentum jelentkezik (mármint én).
> 
> Azt kérem a szeretve tisztelt fórumtársaktól, legyenek kicsit "elnézőbbek".
> Én mindig azt tartom eszemben (már ha van nekem olyasféle), hogy ez egy számomra/számunkra ingyenesen fenntartott és üzemeltetett honlap. Mi (én is) határozzuk meg a témákat, a stílust és minden egyebet is tulajdonképpen. Ha valami valakinek zavaró, az lehet, hogy másnak nem az. Ha mégis nagyon irritálja, nem kell elolvasni és az illetővel ritkábban kell szóba elegyednie. De! Bármennyire nehézkes néha a használata, mégis örüljünk neki és szeressük, nekünk van és valamiképpen értünk. És mi mindent értünk! Annyi mindent elviselünk, pont ezek az apró nehézségek ne jelentsenek nagy gondot.
> ...


Kedves Zavaró Momentum! :mrgreen:

Vannak kellemetlenségek, amelyek a fórum természetéből, a fenntartási költségek szűkös voltából adódnak. Ezeket az ember férfiasan elviseli, mert a ez a fórum a legkíválóbb fórumok sorába tartozik. Ezek közé tartoznak azok, hogy időnként lefagy a fórum, időnként kidob, és kezdek beletöröődni a lapozási gondokba is. Ezekkel együtt még mindíg nagyon jó kis fórum ez.
Vannak kellemetlenségek, amiket valakinek a hirtelentámadt döntése okoz. Ezeken egy másik hirtelentámadt döntéssel segíteni lehetne, ha valaki tudna arról, hogy segíteni kellene. A hozzáférési jogok beállítása pl. ilyen szerintem.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Január 3)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Tudja valaki, hogy levélírásnál van-e időkorlát? Már harmadszor veszett el egy viszonylag hosszabb, kb. 20 perces "szüleményem"... Amikor az előnézet gombra kattintottam, azt írta, hogy nem vagyok belépve, a levél eltünt, de nem kellett újra bejelentkeznem. Ezt a hozzászólást is így, újabb bejelentkezés nélkül írom.


Javaslom az én duplaplusz óvatossági eljárásomat. :mrgreen: Megírom a levelet, hozzászólást, CTRL C és úgy csinálok előnézetet, vagy elküldést. És nem vesznek el az éterben a nemesveretű soraim. :mrgreen:


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)

Jó ötlet, én is így csinálom ha megírok egy levelet, sőt már közben is Ctrl+C biztos, ami biztos, de nemcsak itt a CH-n hanem emailba is. Így kevesebb a bosszúság, ha nem bízunk mindent a véletlenre, no és a néha labilis technikára.


----------



## Táltos (2008 Január 4)

*Kedves Tkatona!*

*Úgy gondolom, Te is bosszankodnál, ha hosszabb beírásokkal is foglalkoznál, ha perceken belül elszállna még úgy is, hogy alkalmazod a többiek által megírtakat.*
*Most ezt is úgy írom, hogy látom bennt vagyok, de mire elküldeném, újra belépést kér és a hozzászólás már a múltté.*
*Ezt a rövidkét is úgy hoztam össze, hogy a módosításra kattintva kétszer bővítettem, eközben kétszer kidobott a gép, új bejelentkezést kérve, miközben láttam, hogy bennt vagyok.*

*Tudod, kedves Tibor, türelem az van, de amikor valaki azért nyít egy úk topikot, hogy bővítse hozzászólásai számát, vagy azért, hogy hússzor beleírjon egy db pontot, akkor azt hiszem Te is bosszankodnál a látványtól - nem beszélve arról, hogy foglalja a szerveren a helyet. /ez volt a harmadik bővítésem/*

*Természetesen mindenki nagyra értékeli Melitta anyagi és a többiek szellemi tevékenységét.*
*Goyo azért hozta létre anno ezt a topikot, hogy ide írjuk a problémákat. Ezzel élek én is a többiekkel együtt.*


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

Eltűntek az üzeneteim.A fogyizzunk oldalon csak 9 oldal van.A többi eltünt.Ki tud segiteni?Miért van ez?


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

Több mint 1400 üzenetem volt most meg 454-nél járok.Hogy van ez?


----------



## goyo (2008 Február 17)

afca írta:


> Több mint 1400 üzenetem volt most meg 454-nél járok.Hogy van ez?



1 honappal visszabb vagyunk: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=781231

+ kint van a kezdooldalon


----------



## afca (2008 Február 17)

Ez szuper.Kár volt annyit irogatni.


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 17)

Én is már vártam, hogy meglesz a 3000 hozzászólásom, és kapok Táltostól egy szép képet. Hát most ez nagyon messze van, és most talpalhatok egy csomót, hogy duplájára növeljem beírásaimat. És azt a sok szép képet, szép történetet nagyon sajnálom, nekem minden estém itt volt, és igen jól éreztem magam. Vajon mindenki visszajön?


----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 17)

afca írta:


> Eltűntek az üzeneteim.A fogyizzunk oldalon csak 9 oldal van.A többi eltünt.Ki tud segiteni?Miért van ez?



Lefogyott!


----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 17)

Ajajj! Ez a kis Ajax meg hogy került az én aláírásomhoz? Lesz itt még "fennforgás" attól tartok.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Február 18)

Kedves Illetékesek, a Szókirakó - kicsit másképpen-ből eltüntek az utóbbi kb. 1 hónap bejegyzései. Vajon miért, és vissza lehetne állítani az eredeti állapotot?  Köszönöm a választ!
Bocs, a kérdés már nem aktuális.


Ha mást is érdekel a válasz:


> Kedves látogatók,
> 
> Sajnos a szerverünk egyik hard-drive-ja felmondta a szolgálatot, így az azon lévő adatok végleg elvesztek. Az utolsó teljes körű biztonsági mentés 2008 január 5.-én készült, amelyet sikeresen visszaállítottunk, azonban az elmúlt hónap információi elvesztek.
> 
> A jövőben az ilyen váratlan meghibásodásokat dupla mentéssel igyekszünk kiküszöbölni. Köszönjük a megértéseteket és elnézést kérünk a bosszúságért!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 18)

Jelentem egy kóbor szellemkép hozzámcsapódott!!!

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=782807 - post782807

A fenti beírásomhoz nem csatoltam semmit.  A gabonakörös kép a Fotók/Gabonakörök topikból kísért. Megnéztem a csatolásaimat és köztük nem szerepel, így nem tudtam kitörölni.
Van valakinek tippje?


----------



## Targenor (2008 Február 18)

b.p. írta:


> Jelentem egy kóbor szellemkép hozzámcsapódott!!!
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=782807 - post782807
> 
> ...



Igen:
üzenet *MÓDOSÍT*-> *RÉSZLETES VÁLASZ*-> *CSATOLÁS MANAGER*->(ott látod csatolva), mellette: *ELTÁVOLÍT*, majd *RENDBEN*->és *VÁLTOZÁSOK MENTÉSE*.


----------



## JULA56 (2008 Február 18)

kiss Szeretett Moderátorunk!

Tudjuk,nehéz órákat éltek,de szertném megköszönni méltányossságotokat!
Visszakaptam állandó tagságom,amiért nem kellett újabb 24órát várnom/2nap/.
Nektek kitartást,nekünk az apróbb hibákért türelmet kívánok!

ÜDV.:JULA56


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 18)

Sziasztok! Igaz mar irtam a problemam,de remenyikedek......1000db. hoza szolalasaim eltuntek es meg a alairasom is.Most ujtottam a lapomat .Megerto vagyok es....remenykedek.Minden jo a moderatoroknak.


----------



## aquino (2008 Február 19)

Ez ugyan a "Tomboló", de én csak mérsékelten tombolok... 2007. elején regisztráltam, akkor nem sokat fórumoztam. 2008. elején visszatértem, már állandó tag is lettem, most meg kezdhetem elölről... minden hozzászólásom, amit januát 5. óta írtam (meg amit ezekre válaszoltak) elvesztek!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 19)

aquino írta:


> Ez ugyan a "Tomboló", de én csak mérsékelten tombolok... 2007. elején regisztráltam, akkor nem sokat fórumoztam. 2008. elején visszatértem, már állandó tag is lettem, most meg kezdhetem elölről... minden hozzászólásom, amit januát 5. óta írtam (meg amit ezekre válaszoltak) elvesztek!


Részvétem Aquino! Tudom, hogy nem igazi vígasz, de minden január 5.-e utáni hozzászólás törlődött. Mindnyájan ebben a cipőben járunk.  Tudod a Murphy szabályt: ami elromolhat, az elromlik. Ezúttal az adattároló volt, ami elromlott.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 19)

gipsi queen írta:


> Sziasztok! Igaz mar irtam a problemam,de remenyikedek......1000db. hoza szolalasaim eltuntek es meg a alairasom is.Most ujtottam a lapomat .Megerto vagyok es....remenykedek.Minden jo a moderatoroknak.


Ha a saját gépeden volt másolata (eredetije) az 1000 hozzászólásnak - vagy legalább a fontosabbaknak -akkor tedd fel újra. Ha nincs, akkor sajna érzékeny búcsút kell venni tőlük. Én csupán vagy 50-től köszöntem el.
Ugyanis, mint a főoldalon is irva volt - elszállt a szerverben egy merevlemez és az utolsó biztonsági mentés január 05-n volt. Az az utáni megsemmisült (sajna vele együtt vagy 6000 új tagtársunk adatai is).
Mivel a CH ingyenes - szívességből(? vagy inkább fanatizmusból) csinálja Melitta - ez a havi egy mentés is kész szerencse.

Az aláírásod javaslom készíts el újra, vagy csinálj újat.

Egyébiránt pedig


----------



## antonia (2008 Február 19)

Megtudja valaki mondani miért csatolodnak bizonyos képek a hozzászólásokhoz?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

Nem feltétlen az én problémám, de segiteni szeretnék cicmic80-nak, aki kiesett a regisztrációs rendszerböl. Azzal nickel nem tud vissza jonni, mert amelyik email cimen regisztrált e néven az a box már nem él neki, törölte. Ezért szeretne ujj regisztráciot ujj néven csinálni, de a rendszer nem engedi sok probálkozás után sem.
*Ezt irja neki: The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here.*

*Az email cim nem lehet használatba neki, mert ez egy ujj box mit nemrég csinált és a jelszavát se nem felejtette el, amikor még a regisztrácioját el se fogatták. *

Ez érthetetlen. Ha valakinek van otlete, kérem segitsen Neki! Nekem enyém cimemre lehet irni privit, de itt is jó nyilvánosba.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 19)

antonia írta:


> Megtudja valaki mondani miért csatolodnak bizonyos képek a hozzászólásokhoz?


Viccből azt mondjuk, hogy a törölt képek szelleme így nyilvánul meg. 
Ha zavaró az "ajándékba kapott" csatolmány, akkor a _Módosít, _a kijövö ablakban átváltasz _fejlett üzenetszerkesztő módra_ (jobb felső sarokban négyzetben A betű) legyalogolsz a hozzászólás ablak alá a _Kiegészítő lehetőségek_be és a _Csatolás manager_ben törlöd a csatolmányt. 
Nem olyan bonyolult, csak leírva!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 19)

durcy írta:


> Nem feltétlen az én problémám, de segiteni szeretnék cicmic80-nak, aki kiesett a regisztrációs rendszerböl. Azzal nickel nem tud vissza jonni, mert amelyik email cimen regisztrált e néven az a box már nem él neki, törölte. Ezért szeretne ujj regisztráciot ujj néven csinálni, de a rendszer nem engedi sok probálkozás után sem.
> *Ezt irja neki: The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here.*
> 
> *Az email cim nem lehet használatba neki, mert ez egy ujj box mit nemrég csinált és a jelszavát se nem felejtette el, amikor még a regisztrácioját el se fogatták. *
> ...


 
A másikban már írtam, leírom itt is. Más mélcímet kell megadnia, és menni fog. Várjuk vissza!!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

Az állandó tagok legyenek kedvesek, barátságosak, segítőkészek. Ok. De az újakra milyen szabályok vonatkoznak? Nekik nem kell kedvesnek, udvariasnak, figyelmesnek lenniük? Nekik szabad elrontási mások játékát, csak azért belefirkálni egy topikba, hogy növekdjen a hozzászólásaik száma, vagy csak azért mert éppen úgy hozza úri kedvük?

Ma ezek az oda nem illő bejegyzések szölettek az egyik szóláncos topikban:



> bekesi39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> PM
> bekesi39
> 
> 
> ...


 


> panda21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> panda21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Durmi92
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## supernagyi (2008 Február 19)

sajnos nekem is kitörlódtek ma leveleim ujra kell irnom


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

b.p. írta:


> A másikban már írtam, leírom itt is. Más mélcímet kell megadnia, és menni fog. Várjuk vissza!!


 
Nem értettél meg. Csinált másik boxot és mégis ezt irja ki: 
*The email address you entered is already in use.*
vagyis magyarul: 
*Az email cím, amit beírtál, már használatban van. *

De nem lehet használatba, mert itt még nem adta meg, csak probált vele regisztrálni, de nem engedte befejezni, mert amit fent idéztem azt írja folyton ki. Már legalább irja nekem 20-szor probálta és mindig ugyanez a válasz.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Február 19)

Nincs regisztralva ezzel a nevvel.
probalj meg masik emailt irni akkor menni fog.
Sajnalom de mast nem tudok segiteni regisztralni neki kell.
udv Melita


----------



## nil nocere (2008 Február 19)

Üdv. Mindenkinek!
Nekem épp megvolt a húsz (értelmes) hozzászólásom, és már félig tagnak számítottam, amikor elszállt minden. Most kezdem előről az (értelmes) hozzászólásokat. Mit ezt is itt...


----------



## estfen (2008 Február 19)

Wulfi 1062-höz.Az újaknak is türelmesnek kell lenni,de nem biztos ,hogy készakarva rontonak.Egyszer próbáltam beszállni még a törlés előtt és háromszori próbálkozásból kétszer rontottam,mert mindig megelőzött valaki,ki is szálltam.Na és most,nincs öt perce,hogy megint elnéztem az egyik játékban valamit és megint hibáztam.Bocsi!!!Én is megakartam szerezni az álladó tagságot.


----------



## alienkiller (2008 Február 19)

Én a hozzá szólásaim mellet amit nagyon sajnálok hogy volt egy jó kis feladványos topik amit nagyon imádtam és az is eltűnt  az hogy kezdhetem előröl a 20 értelmes hozzá szólást már csak hab a tortán nehéz lesz főleg anélkül a topik nélkül.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Február 19)

Szojatekok hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas


----------



## Ile57 (2008 Február 19)

Melittának


----------



## panda21 (2008 Február 20)

Kedves Wulfi!
Örülnék, ha elmondanád mit rontottam el!!! Szerintem mindenhol korrrektül folytattam a játékot. Legalábbis igyekeztem. Igaz, előfordult, hogy éppen veled egyszerre írtunk. Ez a technika ördöge.
Tudomásom szerint abban a topicban összetett szavakat kellett írni. Ha valamit félreértettem, bocsánat.
Ha megnézed láthatod, hogy nem vittem, hanem hoztam jó pár dolgot egy nap alatt, tehát nem a pontokra hajtottam. 
Aludj jól és legyen holnap szép napod


----------



## panda21 (2008 Február 20)

Kedves 1062 Wulfinak!
Megnéztem a topicot, valószínűleg nem az utolsó oldalnál folytattam, BOCSÁNAT.
Le lehet vonni a a 2 hozzászólást.
És ha ez vígasztal, 10 perc alatt kb 5-6-szor kellett belépnem, mert állandóan ledob az oldal. 
Ha így marad nem sűrűn fogunk találkozni. 
Így talán nyugodtabb lesz az életed!!!
Köszönöm a kedves fogadtatást!!!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

Melitta írta:


> Nincs regisztralva ezzel a nevvel.
> probalj meg masik emailt irni akkor menni fog.
> Sajnalom de mast nem tudok segiteni regisztralni neki kell.
> udv Melita







​


----------



## Ica57 (2008 Február 21)

Én is elvesztettem a kb 1 hónapos regisztrációt, azt hittem valamit nagyon elhibáztam. Aztán láttam, hogy gondok vannak, gondoltam újra regisztrálok. nekem is érthetetlen üzeneteket írt, mivel nem tudok angolul, csak próbálkoztam többszor, több névvel. Aztán kb 1 órája sikerült, de a régi e-mail címmel. Vagyis lehet, hogy a próbálkozásokból több is sikerült, de csak most engedett belépni. 
A regisztráció során kiírt üzenetek csak angolul jelentek meg, mivel ez mégiscsak magyarok oldala, talán magyarul is oda lehetne írni, hiszen itt minden felhasználó magyarul beszél. 
Remélem ezúttal nem 1 hónapig tart a tagságom, mindenkinek további jó szórakozást kívánok.


----------



## Sándor 1982 (2008 Február 22)

Egy hétig a gépemen áttelepítés folyt. Ez idő alatt lényeges változás történt a galériában: a CA1SZE3z képem olvasottsági számát valaki jelentősen visszavetette. Korábban 2200 körüli mutatóval az ötödik helyen állt, s naponta nyomult előre. Most 1900-at alig meghaladó olvasottsággal rendelkezik.
Eltűnt a galériából az általam feltett rózusacskor és a Mogorva kun c. két képem is.
Hogyan történhetett ez meg? Szívesen venném, ha valaki utánanézne a dolognak, mert ez bizony nem vet jó fényt a canadahun-ra.
Sándor 1982. értesítést, magyarázatot a [email protected] e-mail címre kérem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 22)

*Kedves Sándor!*



Sándor 1982 írta:


> Egy hétig a gépemen áttelepítés folyt. Ez idő alatt lényeges változás történt a galériában: a CA1SZE3z képem olvasottsági számát valaki jelentősen visszavetette. Korábban 2200 körüli mutatóval az ötödik helyen állt, s naponta nyomult előre. Most 1900-at alig meghaladó olvasottsággal rendelkezik.
> Eltűnt a galériából az általam feltett rózusacskor és a Mogorva kun c. két képem is.
> Hogyan történhetett ez meg? Szívesen venném, ha valaki utánanézne a dolognak, mert ez bizony nem vet jó fényt a canadahun-ra.
> Sándor 1982. értesítést, magyarázatot a [email protected] e-mail címre kérem.


Talán ha a főlapon elolvastad volna a  Vissza az idõben című tájékoztatót, vagy akár itt a *A változások* alfórumban a szintén Vissza az időben ‎elnevezésű témát, akkor Magad iis tudnád az okát: nevezetesen tönkrement egy merevlemez a szerverben és az utolsó biztonsági mentés január 05-én történt, tehát az akkori állapot ált vissza. Magyarul az utána felvitt hozzászólások, szavazások, csatolások szóval minden - odalett.
Mivel a CH ingyenes - csupán néhány megszállott saját pénzén finanszírozott fórum, így legfeljebb bánkódni lehet a történteken, illetve, ha van lehetőséged és tudod/akarod támogatni a CH-t - vedd fel a kapcsolatot priviben *Melitta*-val, aki biztos örömmel vesz minden szponzorációt.

Addig is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 22)

*Kedves Ica!*



Ica57 írta:


> ....
> A regisztráció során kiírt üzenetek csak angolul jelentek meg, mivel ez mégiscsak magyarok oldala, talán *magyarul is oda lehetne írni*, hiszen itt minden felhasználó magyarul beszél.
> Remélem ezúttal nem 1 hónapig tart a tagságom, mindenkinek további jó szórakozást kívánok.


Tökéletesen igazad van, de remélem azt meg Te ismered el, hogy most a legfontosabb menteni (visszaállítani), amit csak lehet
A CH motorja - mint szinte minden fejlett portálszoftver - eredetileg angol nyelvű és bizony a fentebb említett merevlemez tönkremenetel a magyarítást is "hanyatt vághatta". Mihelyst Goyo tagtársunk eljut odáig - biztos visszamagyarít minden menüpontot, dialógust...stb. 
Addig türelem, vagy e-mailban segítségkérés a hozzáértőktől.

Neked is


----------



## Yurka (2008 Február 23)

Sziasztok! A segítségeteket kérem! A rendszerkarbantartás óta nincs lógom, és senkinek sem látom a logóját, nem tudok beidézni, illetve módosítani. Mi lehet a hiba oka, és hogyan tudom orvosolni? Segítségeteket köszönöm. Gyurka


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 23)

Yurka írta:


> Sziasztok! A segítségeteket kérem! A rendszerkarbantartás óta nincs lógom, és senkinek sem látom a logóját, nem tudok beidézni, illetve módosítani. Mi lehet a hiba oka, és hogyan tudom orvosolni? Segítségeteket köszönöm. Gyurka


Szerintem a Te gépeden állíthadódott el a böngésző (pl. valahol a beállításokban kiikszelődhetett a képek megjelenítése), mert én látom a logód is és az adatlapon a képed is. De az is lehet, hogy a képeket eleve le sem tölti a böngésződ.
Próbáld meg azért a CH vezérlőpultján is átnézni a beállításokat.
A beidézést legegyszerűbben úgy próbálhatod ki, hogy az üzenet íráskor az alsó ikonsorban a kis sárga kép és kettős kereszt közötti quote ikonra kattintasz és a két szögletes zárójel közé beírsz egy szót pl így:


> próba


Ha ez sikerül akkor a beidézéssel nem lehet gondod a saját gépeden.
Ha ez sem sikerül, akkor valami a géped és a CH közötti kapcsolatban lehet (rosszul van konfigurálva). Ebben az esetben küldj egy privit Melittának.


Remélem valamit segítettek a fenti sorok


----------



## Yurka (2008 Február 23)

Szia Flamingó!

A rendszerkarbantartásig minden müködött!! Azóta, semmi. Nincs ikonsorom, így nem tudok beidézni. Az én gépemmel semmi gond, a fiam ellenőrzi, frissiti stb. Ez a hiba az említett nap óta áll fent.
Segítségedet azért köszönöm.
Szép hétvégét:
Gyurka


----------



## afca (2008 Február 23)

Miért nem tudok lapozni tovább a foci topicban?A 41.oldaltól nem tudok tovább menni.Segitene valaki?


----------



## Mayra (2008 Február 23)

Szia!
Nekem az a problémám,hogy a főoldalon lévő cikkhez szóltam hozzá és nem a ninc név jelent meg,mint hozzászóló,hanem djchishdrop meg tudnád mondani miért?
Köszönöm:Mayra


----------



## Evelyn44 (2008 Február 23)

Én is a segitségeteket kérem. A saját topicomban elég rég óta nem tudok lapozni Bejön az 1 old és az utolsó. Megnézettem a gépem szakemberrel,nálam minden rendben. De ez nagyon kellemetlen, mert ha valaki ir és éppen vállt az oldal, nem tudok válaszoni. Ha tudtok adjatok valami tanácsot. Köszi.


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 23)

Kedves Fórumozók! Én is ebben a cipőben járok - de hát van ilyen! / én is február elején váltam állandó taggá.../
De van egy ötletem: nem vagyok hajlandó többet azon siránkozni, hogy mind a huszonvalahány hozzászólásom elveszett, ugyanis akkor úgy tekintem, hogy EZ VOLT A TANULÓMENET.
Szóval: több is veszett Mohácsnál!


----------



## Ica57 (2008 Február 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Tökéletesen igazad van, de remélem azt meg Te ismered el, hogy most a legfontosabb menteni (visszaállítani), amit csak lehet
> A CH motorja - mint szinte minden fejlett portálszoftver - eredetileg angol nyelvű és bizony a fentebb említett merevlemez tönkremenetel a magyarítást is "hanyatt vághatta". Mihelyst Goyo tagtársunk eljut odáig - biztos visszamagyarít minden menüpontot, dialógust...stb.
> Addig türelem, vagy e-mailban segítségkérés a hozzáértőktől.
> 
> Neked is


 
Kedves Flamingo! 
Tökéletesen igazad van, nem is türelmetlen vagyok, hiszen most is részlegesen működik az egész, a receptemhez és még máshova is csatolt fájlokat rak a rendszer. A műszaki problémákat időbe telik helyrehozni, a magyarítást pedig építő szándékkal említettem, mert ez is egyfajta gyakorlás lehet az anyanyelv ápolásában. Tehát az egészet nem kritikának szántam!
Üdv Ica57


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 24)

Evelyn44 írta:


> Én is a segitségeteket kérem. A saját topicomban elég rég óta nem tudok lapozni Bejön az 1 old és az utolsó. Megnézettem a gépem szakemberrel,nálam minden rendben. De ez nagyon kellemetlen, mert ha valaki ir és éppen vállt az oldal, nem tudok válaszoni. Ha tudtok adjatok valami tanácsot. Köszi.


Egy dolgot kipróbállhatsz (amit már több helyen is leírtak):
a böngésződbe megjelenő felirat (most pl.:http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6683&page=*109*)
végén lévő számot (109) egyesével írod át (1-től xxx-ig, azaz az utolsó oldalig).
Esetleg válts böngészőt Ha IE (Internet explorered) van cseréld Firefoxra.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 24)

afca írta:


> Miért nem tudok lapozni tovább a foci topicban?A 41.oldaltól nem tudok tovább menni.Segitene valaki?


Lehet hogy az az uccsó oldal?
Ne felejtsd egy havi adag itt is elszállt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 24)

Mayra írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem az a problémám,hogy a főoldalon lévő cikkhez szóltam hozzá és nem a ninc név jelent meg,mint hozzászóló,hanem djchishdrop meg tudnád mondani miért?
> Köszönöm:Mayra


Ha helyreáll a CH, a saját nick-ed jelenik majd meg.
A 20-ba ez amúgy nem számít bele (Remélem tudtad?)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 24)

*Kedves Ica!*



Ica57 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Tökéletesen igazad van, nem is türelmetlen vagyok, hiszen most is részlegesen működik az egész, a receptemhez és még máshova is csatolt fájlokat rak a rendszer. A műszaki problémákat időbe telik helyrehozni, a magyarítást pedig építő szándékkal említettem, mert ez is egyfajta gyakorlás lehet az anyanyelv ápolásában. Tehát az egészet nem kritikának szántam!
> Üdv Ica57


Sajna az "ajándék" csatolásokat még egy ideig tűrnünk kell, de mivel megjegyzésed amúgy sem kritika - vedd úgy, hogy színesebbé teszik a hozzászólásainkat:-D
(Azt is írod: nem vagy türelmetlen - ezért nem írom még egyszer, hogy türelem:-D)


----------



## afca (2008 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Lehet hogy az az uccsó oldal?
> Ne felejtsd egy havi adag itt is elszállt.


 

Már tudok le volt videóval terhelve az oldal.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Igen van egy kis problemam. Egyreszt nem ertem, hogy miert mondjak a tagoknak, hogy elvesztek a hozzaszolasok,- amikor az interneten vannak es aki akarja megtalalhatna oket pl. a fotokat,festmenyeket, verseket, prozakat, konyveket, stb. stb.stb. amiknek az osszegyujtesere egyesek rengeteg idot es energiat befektettek- masreszt nem szeretem magam sem ha hulyenek neznek. Talan ennyi, de ez eleg is volt mara es ugy altalaban is. Have a nice life.


----------



## starter (2008 Február 25)

*Megint remekeltél...*



Gyongyi54 írta:


> Igen van egy kis problemam. Egyreszt nem ertem, hogy miert mondjak a tagoknak, hogy elvesztek a hozzaszolasok,- amikor az interneten vannak es aki akarja megtalalhatna oket pl. a fotokat,festmenyeket, verseket, prozakat, konyveket, stb. stb.stb. amiknek az osszegyujtesere egyesek rengeteg idot es energiat befektettek- masreszt nem szeretem magam sem ha hulyenek neznek. Talan ennyi, de ez eleg is volt mara es ugy altalaban is. Have a nice life.


 
A történtekre: 

Kedves Gyöngyi,
technikai fennakadás, üzemzavar és hiba bármikor előfordulhat - és ilyenkor csuda jól jön a segítség. 

Van egy nagy adag tanulsága a bejegyzésednek, (talán) mindenki örömére!

Gratulálok!

Üdv:

Bokodi György


----------



## svarc (2008 Február 25)

Valotte írta:


> A történtekre:
> 
> Kedves Gyöngyi,
> technikai fennakadás, üzemzavar és hiba bármikor előfordulhat - és ilyenkor csuda jól jön a segítség.
> ...



...én azt sem értem hogy mit akart mondani - azon kívül, hogy háborog -, nem hogy tanulságot !
mi lehet az ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 25)

svarc írta:


> ...én azt sem értem hogy mit akart mondani - azon kívül, hogy háborog -, nem hogy tanulságot !
> mi lehet az ?


Talán az a tanulság, hogy ha valami fontos, akkor arról készíts biztonsági másolatot, főleg amennyiben saját kreáció (legyen az fénykép, iromány, vagy kigyűjtött adathalmaz), mert arról biztos nincs másolat a neten.


----------



## elke (2008 Február 25)

Sziasztok!
Igen biztos megvan a netten és ha valaki elég zseni ebben a nett számítógépes világban meg is leli ott a nettenAzért jó lenne ha a csatolási mananger nem cserebelélte volna el amiket feltettem illetve engedné végre azt is feltenni amiért már egy hete küzdök mert egy kicsit idegesit hogy félóráig tölt fel azután meg azt mondja nem is vagyok belépve .Amúgy ez nem gond .Mert a gondjaim nem itt kezdődnek. De ha már idetaláltam jólesik leírni.Azt is ,hogy örülök amiért megleltem a canadahuntMinden jót: elke


----------



## mammut (2008 Február 25)

Ha egy picit visszaolvasol, láthatod, hogy január 5.-től másfél hónapnyi adat elveszett. Ennek köszönhetően a csatolás manager is romokban hever.
Amennyiben sikerül megoldani, valószínüleg helyreáll az eredeti rend, de ez eléggé bonyolult probléma, ezért mindannyiunknak türelemmel kell lennünk.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 25)

svarc írta:


> ...én azt sem értem hogy mit akart mondani - azon kívül, hogy háborog -, nem hogy tanulságot !
> mi lehet az ?


Talán nem közérthetően fogalmazott Gyöngyi, de nézzük el neki ezt. Annál is inkább, mert nem számítógépes guruként (egész más szakmában tevékenykedik!) érdekes módon vissza tudta állítani a teljes gumiszoma topik anyagát, ami állítólag!? elveszett, de mégis fent kereng a neten. Gondolom a többi elveszettnek hitt topik anyagával együtt. Ha egy echte laikus ilyen eredményt produkál, akkor csak halkan kérdezem, nehogy kritikának tűnjön: egy szakember milyen eredményt tudna felmutatni, ha akarna?
Mindenkinek további kellemes fórumozást kívánok.


----------



## Evelyn44 (2008 Február 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Egy dolgot kipróbállhatsz (amit már több helyen is leírtak):
> a böngésződbe megjelenő felirat (most pl.:http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6683&page=*109*)
> végén lévő számot (109) egyesével írod át (1-től xxx-ig, azaz az utolsó oldalig).
> Esetleg válts böngészőt Ha IE (Internet explorered) van cseréld Firefoxra.


 
Kedves FLAMINGÓ! Köszönöm a gyors választ.Megpróbálom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Talán nem közérthetően fogalmazott Gyöngyi, de nézzük el neki ezt. Annál is inkább, mert nem számítógépes guruként (egész más szakmában tevékenykedik!) érdekes módon vissza tudta állítani a teljes gumiszoma topik anyagát, ami állítólag!? elveszett, de mégis fent kereng a neten. Gondolom a többi elveszettnek hitt topik anyagával együtt. Ha egy echte laikus ilyen eredményt produkál, akkor csak halkan kérdezem, nehogy kritikának tűnjön: egy szakember milyen eredményt tudna felmutatni, ha akarna?
> Mindenkinek további kellemes fórumozást kívánok.


Attól tartok mérhetetlen szerencséje volt. Valamilyen okból (a CH motor által) félrementett anyagokat talált, amit szerencsésem bekopizott. Bárcsak akadna még a többi témában is ilyen.
Ami még egy lehetséges visszaállítási mód:
Aki kért e-mailos értesítést követett témáiról akkor ott az üzenet szövege meg kellett, hogy maradjon ( a kép, zene, egyéb csatolás sajna nem). Ha az e-mail megmaradt (pl a freemail-es boxban) - onnan újra be lehet kopizni. Ez viccnél, leírásnál...stb. biztos megtehető.

Neked is és mindenki másnak kívánom, hogy


----------



## Targenor (2008 Február 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ami még egy lehetséges visszaállítási mód:
> Aki kért e-mailos értesítést követett témáiról akkor ott az üzenet szövege meg kellett, hogy maradjon ( a kép, zene, egyéb csatolás sajna nem). Ha az e-mail megmaradt (pl a freemail-es boxban) - onnan újra be lehet kopizni. Ez viccnél, leírásnál...stb. biztos megtehető.



Köszi, gyorsan fel is iratkoztam néhény témára.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *svarc* 

 
_...én azt sem értem hogy mit akart mondani - azon kívül, hogy háborog -, nem hogy tanulságot !_
_mi lehet az ?_



FLAMINGO írta:


> Talán az a tanulság, hogy ha valami fontos, akkor arról készíts biztonsági másolatot, főleg amennyiben saját kreáció (legyen az fénykép, iromány, vagy kigyűjtött adathalmaz), mert arról biztos nincs másolat a neten.


 

Svarc, Nem ertem , hogy mit nem ertesz ??

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 
"nem ertem, hogy miert mondjak a tagoknak, hogy elvesztek a hozzaszolasok,- amikor az interneten vannak "
Ez azt jelenti,*hogy nem ertem, hogy miert mondjak a tagoknak, hogy elvesztek a hozzaszolasok,- amikor az interneten* *vannak.*

Flamingo, Talan keres uj tanulsagot.

A* "Minden ami a szívednek kedves"* tema ma* csak* 294 lapos. De az interneten ott vannak a tobbi oldalak is.
Talan a Goyo megtudna mondani, hogy ez hogyan lehetseges amikor allitolag "elveszett" ? 

Ez pedig a 310-313 lap az internetrol: 

*310*. *oldal*, összesen 
Téma lehetőségei 





2008-02-11, 04:54 PM 


Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,032 




*Kovács Ákos: Pygmalyon dala*​ 
megírom neked a versemet
szoborrá magamban
így növesztelek
reggelre kelve
lerontalak újra
szűz ujjam közt
te vagy most a gyurma

rézből agyagból
sosem volt magamból
az öncsalás csontjain
felépítelek
halhatatlan és magasztos leszel
mint barbár faragta
kontár műremek

magamon nevetve
hitetlen nézlek
tisztának látlak
mint zsuzsannát a vének

márvány szemeden valódi könny

hogy megőrjítettél
most megköszönöm








​ 




__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.) 

Öcsi48Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Öcsi48 részéreMutasd Öcsi48 összes üzenetét












2008-02-11, 05:05 PM 


myszty




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2006
Hol: Somogyország
Üzenet: 4,691 
Blog bejegyzés: 114






*



*​ 
_*Ambrosius Adeptus: Hiszekegy*_






*Ha fúj, ha csíp, ha vág a szél*
_*Ha körbevesz számtalan veszély*_
_*Ha bár egy Csillag sem ragyog*_
_*Te őrizd meg vidám mosolyod*_

_*Amikor néped szomorú*_
_*Amikor örök a ború*_
_*Amikor sűrű és nyom az Éj*_
_*Mosolyod egyedül a Fény*_

_*Azért, mert vágyja a Világ*_
_*Azért, mert ez Igaz Virág*_
_*Azért, mert kell, hogy sose félj*_
_*Úgy jó, hogy mosolyogva élj*_

_*Ha vélt barátod cserbenhagy*_
_*S magadban gyenge vagy, úgy tűnik*_
_*Amikor vár nagy feladat*_
_*Csak húzd fel szájadnak sarkait*_

_*Ha nem érted még az Életet*_
_*Ha nem találsz tiszta Szíveket*_
_*Pazarlás ráncolni homlokod*_
_*Egyszerűn, szabadon mosolyogj*_

_*Ha nehéz küzdés a léted itt*_
_*Ha társad nem szívből, érdekből segít*_
_*Ha egyedül érezed magad*_
_*Mosollyal derítsd fel arcodat*_

_*Ha nincs jobb semmi, mire várj*_
_*Ha száz fal kényszerít, hogy állj*_
_*Ha nem tudod, honnan jöhet remény*_
_*Csak mosolyogj, bízz, dolgozz, zenélj*_

_*Mert kiviláglik majd Csillagod*_
_*Mert bizton eljön a Te napod*_
_*Mosolyogj mindig, ez nem hiba*_
_*A mosolyod számít, hát add oda!*_

_*



*_






__________________
*"Okos vagy,ha csak a felét hiszed el annak amit hallasz.Zseniális, ha tudod melyik felét."*

_*Blogom :wink:*_

mysztyNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet myszty részéreMutasd myszty összes üzenetétBlog Megtekintése














2008-02-11, 05:09 PM 


paktuska




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2007
Hol: Nagyvenyim
Üzenet: 1,229 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8fND...id=x8fNDfdjXd8


__________________
:smile:"Fordítsd az arcod a Nap felé 
és az árnyék mögötted marad.":grin: 

paktuskaNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet paktuska részéreMutasd paktuska összes üzenetét










2008-02-11, 05:10 PM 


Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,032 




*Hatházi Áron: Remény* 
amikor már elsiratni nem dicsőség amikor már hinni
benned hitetlenség amikor már könnytelen szemed
olyan száraz mint a tapló és kigyullad mint rőzse
a szótlanságod amikor már nem remélem
halk lépteid még felém tarthatnak
megszólaltál és nem vagyok
boldog nem merem hinni
még hogy itt maradsz
félek ne menj el
többé maradj
ha nem is
nekem
azért
néha
meg
szó
lít
ha
ss
a
l
a
k 




 

__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.) 

Öcsi48Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Öcsi48 részéreMutasd Öcsi48 összes üzenetét










2008-02-11, 05:30 PM 


myszty




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jul 2006
Hol: Somogyország
Üzenet: 4,691 
Blog bejegyzés: 114







​ 

B. Radó Lili: Új barátság hajnalán 

Merengő szemem, ki látóvá teszed,
ki elindítasz utamon, hogy járjak,
ki kiszínezed számomra a nyárnak
sápadt virágát s két karom kitárod,
hogy *minden* embert magamhoz öleljek:
tudod-e mit teszel velem?

Honnan tudod: a könnyet és a kínt,
ha látó szemmel nézem odakint,
nem fog-e jobban fájni, mint a vakság?

Az úton, melyet lépésem követ,
ismersz-e *minden* tüskét és követ,
mely megsebez és gátat vet nekem?

Fáradt bimbóját halovány tavasznak
hidegen néztem; ki tudja, a gazdag,
pirosvirágú nyártól hogyan búcsúzom?

Két lankadt karom ujjongón kitárom,
de ha ölelek, ki tudja, mi áron?
Nem Júdás lesz-e, akit szívemre zárok?

Ki bízó kezem nyújtott kezedbe várod,
ismerősnél, rokonnál több: Barátom,
tudod-e mit teszel velem?



__________________
*"Okos vagy,ha csak a felét hiszed el annak amit hallasz.Zseniális, ha tudod melyik felét."*

_*Blogom :wink:*_

mysztyNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet myszty részéreMutasd myszty összes üzenetétBlog Megtekintése










2008-02-11, 05:34 PM 


paktuska




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2007
Hol: Nagyvenyim
Üzenet: 1,229 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZSrZPIyg8o&eurl=http://www.musicsrc.com/video/Barbra_Streisand_%26_Frank_Sinatra_-_Ive.php?id=WZSrZPIyg8o&artist=Barbra+Streisandiurl=http://i.ytimg.com/vi/WZSrZPIyg8o/default.jpg​ 

__________________
:smile:"Fordítsd az arcod a Nap felé 
és az árnyék mögötted marad.":grin: 

paktuskaNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet paktuska részéreMutasd paktuska összes üzenetét










2008-02-11, 05:39 PM 


Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,032 



*Ágai Ágnes: Emlékezlek*​ 

Igen, már tudlak emlékezni,
már időtlenedtél az időben.
Nem kérdezem, hány éve,
hiszen nem mérhetlek naptári évben. Valahol gyökeret eresztettél,
s onnan lombosodsz mozdíthatatlanul.
Megálltál. Véglegesedtél.
Már nem akarlak belehurcolni a jelenbe.
Elhelyezkedtél.
Fölém borulsz, védőernyőként
rám sátorozod emlékképedet. 
Magamra tetováltalak,
bőrömre karcoltalak,
belém égettem alakod eleven mását,
és nézem a hamisítón visszatükrözőt.
Már nem változol,
nincs elcsúszó hangsúly,
nincs szemrebbenés,
nincs előre, hátra,
oldalt mozdulás. Viszlek magamon magammal,
múltam talapzatára állítalak,
és köréd fonom örökre
lelkem versekbe bujtatott
szép, könnyes hódolatát.


​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​



​ 



__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.) 

Öcsi48Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Öcsi48 részéreMutasd Öcsi48 összes üzenetét












2008-02-11, 05:52 PM 


paktuska




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2007
Hol: Nagyvenyim
Üzenet: 1,229 



http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/131671​ 







__________________
:smile:"Fordítsd az arcod a Nap felé 
és az árnyék mögötted marad.":grin: 

paktuskaNyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet paktuska részéreMutasd paktuska összes üzenetét










2008-02-12, 05:22 AM 


TipeTupa80




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Oct 2007
Hol: Csipikével
Üzenet: 38 



Fekete István : Harangszó​ 
Puha ostorával keletre suhint,
Szakad az ég és lelép a virradat;
Aztán elbolyong szerte a határban
Tavaszban, őszben, télben vagy a nyárban
S elpihen a nádon s az erdők alatt.

Pihen az érc is: néma, ősi fészek
Most nem ringatja a kopott vasszívet,
Aztán jön a dél s újra megdobban,
Zengő kondulással újra kilobban
És tenyerére veszi a Kenyeret.

Itt elidőzik. Hosszabban szól és száll
(néhol - tudjuk - öreg a harangszó…)
S az Úr Angyalát is el kell kísérni,
Esőben napot, napban esőt kérni
És Nándorfehérvárról is esik szó….

Délután alszik. Néha rakoncátlan
Szélkölykök táncolnak fészke peremén,
Bolyongó lélek is akad akárhány,
Reszketve dohos régi bűnök árnyán
S kézen kell fogni, hogy ne féljen szegény.

Aztán csak Haza! Mert mire hazaér,
Ámbár a járást ismeri már régen,
Bárányfelhőkön és alkonyi árnyon
Lelkeket ringató szárnytalan szárnyon…..
Bizony, a csillag már fent van az égen.

Szép estéli csillag, búcsúzó csillag.
Fáradtan cseng-bong reszkető sugarán,
Az öreg szíveket még meglegyinti,
A gyerekeket álomra inti
És elhal a temető álmos alkonyán.

Vége. Talán csak halottak hallják,
Aztán a nagy éjszakában leng, mesél.
A régi sírokat megsimogatja,
Régi bánatokat elcsitítgatja,
S aki élt valaha, most újra él.

Szárny ölelését mindenek érzik,
Benne a Jóság örök csillagait,
De múlik az éjjel, fárad az álom,
Virradat ébred mindig új világon
S a harang kiröpteti új fiait.






__________________
"Nyugi! *Minden* a legnagyobb rendben csúszik ki a kezeim közül ..." :smile: 

TipeTupa80Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet TipeTupa80 részéreMutasd TipeTupa80 összes üzenetét










2008-02-12, 03:56 PM 


Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,032 


*Szép estét !* 

Kaffka Margit: ​ 
Köszöntés 

Jó estét emlékek. Adj Isten, álmok!...
Kékszemű ködben tünedeznek, szállnak
Foszlányai a sugárteli délnek, --
Lengő, testetlen árnyak már, -- nem élnek.

Rég volt, -- hogy száraz szemmel, lázban égve,
Némán dobáltam a kályha tüzébe
-- Hogy zizegtek, hogy hullt a pernye rájok! --
Régi levelet, elszáradt virágot.

S ma -- ócska holmi közt, -- adj Isten álmok!
Egy ittfeledt írásra rátalálok...
Elrejtem gyorsan, senki meg ne lássa!...
Mégis -- csak nem küldhetem a padlásra?





 



__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.) 


05:14 PM 


Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,029 



*Fröhlichné Kaffka Margit*​ 
*Huro-ki*

A lelked messze, idegenbe való
Gyűrött, furcsa, öreg japáni lélek;
Látszatra kies, mint szigetbeli tó,
S a nagy, riadalmas, dús oceánnal
Titokszerün eggyéfolynak a mélyek.
- Ha ott ábrocatörten merül el egy hajó,
Fölzeng itt halk buborékja szinének,
Tükrözve torzan, döbbentőn, viszásan
A hajót, a halált, a vihart, a tengert, -
Ez a lelked.

Fürge, szomoru, apró mosolyod
Halvány redője aranyszőtt selyemnek.
- Selymek, zizegők, rajzosak, nyugtalanok!
Ideges ábrák kusza gyürüin át
Félbenmaradt bús fény-álmok kerengnek. -
Sok tipegő, finom ösztön-gondolatod
Játékos és bölcs, mint a beteg gyermek;
Ha, - mint a tarka, lágy, bőráncu selymet
Puhán, hízelgőn alakomra dobod
A mosolyod.

A te szerelmed gyümölcsfa-virág; -
Némán lehajolva simítja az arcom,
- Hűs illathálóban pihen a vágy,
Mint nagy, szélcsendes, parti reggelek,
Mint lampionos, felhős tavasz-alkony. -
S én feledem, hogy itt ős-lávaláng
Tikkadt heve ég *minden* szirom-ajkon
- "Amen!" - szólsz, s kiviritnak pici csodafák, -
Bölcs vagy, - bűvész vagy! Engem egyszer elveszt
A te szerelmed. 







__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.) 


Öcsi48Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Öcsi48 részéreMutasd Öcsi48 összes üzenetét






Tegnap, 06:22 PM 



Öcsi48




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Dec 2006
Hol: x
Üzenet: 6,029​





[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Johann Wolfgang Goethe - Szerelmes minden alakban*[/FONT]​




[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék fürge hal,[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]mely táncol és nyilall.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Ülnél a horognál,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]engemet kifognál.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék fürge hal,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]mely táncol és nyilall. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék drága ló,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]kisasszonynak való.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Vagy hintód, mely ölében[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]útravinne szépen.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék drága ló,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]kisasszonynak való. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék én arany,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]szolgád úntalan.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Kiadnál és mindig újra[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]visszatérnék gurulva.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék én arany,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]szolgád úntalan. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék hű, szüntelen,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s újulna kedvesem.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Ígéreten kötözne,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]otthon ülnék örökre.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék hű, szüntelen,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]s újulna kedvesem. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék öreg,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]ráncos és hideg;[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bármit megtagadnál,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]az se volna baj már.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék öreg,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]ráncos és hideg. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék majom,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]mókás, víg nagyon;[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]fájna valami néha:[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]elűzné azt a tréfa.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Bár volnék majom,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]mókás, víg nagyon. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék bárányszelíd,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]oroszlán, büszke szív;[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]híúz-szemmel figyelnék,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]szereznék róka-elmét.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék bárányszelíd,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]oroszlán, büszke szív. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék bármilyen,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]tiéd volnék, szívem,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]királyi adománnyal[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]adnám magam által.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Volnék bármilyen,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]tiéd volnék, szívem. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]De én csak én vagyok,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vedd, amit adhatok![/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]És ha tán kevesled,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]fess magadnak szebbet.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]De én csak én vagyok,[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]vedd, mit adhatok. [/FONT]​


[FONT=verdana,geneva]_(Nemes Nagy Ágnes fordítása)_[/FONT]​











__________________
"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."
(Zen mondás)
De gustibus non est disputandum. (Az ízlés nem vita dolga.)​


Öcsi48Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet Öcsi48 részéreMutasd Öcsi48 összes üzenetét​





​









Ma, 02:19 AM 
Georgina01




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Sep 2007
Hol: Magyarország
Üzenet: 344​



_Boldog Valentin napot!_​













"Mondd, mi a szerelem? Két lélek, egy gondolat; két szív, egy dobbanás."

Friedrich Halm​


__________________
_kiss A szeretet művészet; semmi sem fontosabb a világon, mint megtanulni ezt a művészetet. _​


_Néha csend tölti be a szívet és a lelket, ha a zajos világ meghátrál és megengedi, hogy ráleljünk a békére. :smile:_​





​




















​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Február 25)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Igen van egy kis problemam. Egyreszt nem ertem, hogy miert mondjak a tagoknak, hogy elvesztek a hozzaszolasok,- amikor az interneten vannak es aki akarja megtalalhatna oket pl. a fotokat,festmenyeket, verseket, prozakat, konyveket, stb. stb.stb. amiknek az osszegyujtesere egyesek rengeteg idot es energiat befektettek- masreszt nem szeretem magam sem ha hulyenek neznek. Talan ennyi, de ez eleg is volt mara es ugy altalaban is. Have a nice life._



Valotte írta:


> A történtekre:
> 
> Kedves Gyöngyi,
> technikai fennakadás, üzemzavar és hiba bármikor előfordulhat - és ilyenkor csuda jól jön a segítség.
> ...


 

Igen, Valotte, technikai uzemzavar barmikor elofordulhat, de par tanacs nem artott volna a tagok fele a Technikai oldalrol. Mivel ez nem tortent meg, ugy nez ki, hogy valami 



-i  itt.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 25)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Igen biztos megvan a netten és ha valaki elég zseni ebben a nett számítógépes világban meg is leli ott a nettenAzért jó lenne ha a csatolási mananger nem cserebelélte volna el amiket feltettem illetve engedné végre azt is feltenni amiért már egy hete küzdök mert egy kicsit idegesit hogy félóráig tölt fel azután meg azt mondja nem is vagyok belépve .Amúgy ez nem gond .Mert a gondjaim nem itt kezdődnek. De ha már idetaláltam jólesik leírni.Azt is ,hogy örülök amiért megleltem a canadahuntMinden jót: elke


 
Kedves Elke! Egy kis küzdelmet hátha meg tudok spórolni neked.  Próbálj meg úgy belépni, hogy a neved mellett levő kis négyszögbe tegyél egy pipát. Tudod, az van mellé írva, hogy _megjegyezzem a nevedet?. _Ha így lépsz be, akkor becsületszavamra nem fog kiléptetni. Sőt, ha ma kilépés nélkül hagyod el a CH-t, holnap is benntalálod magad.


----------



## longbow (2008 Február 26)

Nekem meg mindig nem megy az oldal lapozas.Erre esetleg van mar valami otlet?


----------



## csilla68 (2008 Február 26)

Lehet,hogy ugyanez az én problémám is, mindig csak az első és utolsó oldalt engedi megnézni. Miért? Mi a megoldás? Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 26)

longbow írta:


> Nekem meg mindig nem megy az oldal lapozas.Erre esetleg van mar valami otlet?





csilla68 írta:


> Lehet,hogy ugyanez az én problémám is, mindig csak az első és utolsó oldalt engedi megnézni. Miért? Mi a megoldás? Köszönöm


Talán próbáljátok meg Ti is a #*1082* üziben leírt javaslatomat.

Kívánom mindkettőtöknek, hogy


----------



## svarc (2008 Február 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Talán próbáljátok meg Ti is a #*1082* üziben leírt javaslatomat.
> 
> Kívánom mindkettőtöknek, hogy



...a módszert már régen használom - és használható !
Igaz egy kattintás helyett többet kell, és be kell írni az oldalszámot - de ha valaki olvasgatni akar megteheti. Ennél nagyobb bajunk sose legyen !

Egyébként mindegy milyen a böngésző - nekem 3 is van - egyikkel sem megy a lapozás, a Firefox-al sem.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

Minek kell ismételgetni mindig ugyanazt?  Okosabbat, jobbat senki nem fog írni, csak amit kipróbált, amely persze nem szentírás, mert lehet neki működik, másoknál nem. Én mindig eljutok oda ahová akarok  Minden Fórumban vannak nehézségek, gondok, örüljünk, hogy itt lehetünk, hogy vannak önzetlen emberek, akik szabadidejük egy részét arra fordítják, hogy MI jól érezzük magunkat. Majd megoldódik ez a probléma is idővel, de én azt javaslom várjuk ki, megéri.:..:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Február 27)

1valaky írta:


> Minek kell ismételgetni mindig ugyanazt?  Okosabbat, jobbat senki nem fog írni, csak amit kipróbált, amely persze nem szentírás, mert lehet neki működik, másoknál nem. Én mindig eljutok oda ahová akarok  Minden Fórumban vannak nehézségek, gondok, örüljünk, hogy itt lehetünk, hogy vannak önzetlen emberek, akik szabadidejük egy részét arra fordítják, hogy MI jól érezzük magunkat. Majd megoldódik ez a probléma is idővel, de én azt javaslom várjuk ki, megéri.:..:


Tudod az "újszülöttnek" minden új. Talán ha venné mindenki a fáradságot és a keresőben rákeresne pl. a letöltés, az állandó tag, vagy a lapozás szavakra - akkor több tucat helyen olvashatná a keresett választ, de egyrészt nem mindenki ért a számítógéphez, másrészt: lustaság fél egészség...


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 27)

Üdv!


A zene II-ben történt meg az alábbi, azaz a baby_face.zip‎-et nem is én csatoltam:
(Mi lehet ez?)

________________________________________________________
Tag Belépés dátuma: Apr 2007 Üzenet: 12 

Hazel O'Connor (Breaking Glass): Will You?

HazelWillYou.mp3
Csatolt file-ok




baby_face.zip‎ (2.49 MB, 40 letöltés) 

Ma, 05:41 AM Toma_ Tag Belépés dátuma: Apr 2007 Üzenet: 12 


Miért csatol olyasmit a szerver amit én nem is csatoltam?

(Valami babyface csatolás van az enyém alatt, de az nem én voltam.
Ha módosításra kattintok, nem is látszik.)
__________________________________________________________


----------



## Targenor (2008 Február 27)

Toma_ írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> 
> A zene II-ben történt meg az alábbi, azaz a baby_face.zip‎-et nem is én csatoltam:
> ...



A megoldást egyszer már leírtam itt a topikban:



b.p. írta:


> Jelentem egy kóbor szellemkép hozzámcsapódott!!!
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=782807 - post782807
> 
> ...





Targenor írta:


> Igen:
> üzenet *MÓDOSÍT*-> *RÉSZLETES VÁLASZ*-> *CSATOLÁS MANAGER*->(ott látod csatolva), mellette: *ELTÁVOLÍT*, majd *RENDBEN*->és *VÁLTOZÁSOK MENTÉSE*.


----------



## Toma_ (2008 Február 27)

Köszönöm szépen, és bocs.


----------



## svarc (2008 Február 27)

*ha nem ért...*

...hozzá valaki azért csak írjon:

papírja van, meg téntája, a tollat meg megtalálta - szabadon Hofitól -
meghallgatjuk !


----------



## csilla68 (2008 Február 27)

A válaszokat köszönöm, és nem a lustaság miatt kérdeztem rá Csilla


----------



## cmax (2008 Február 27)

Szia! Hogy lehet az hogy az eddigi üzeneteim száma lenullázódott. Mire már érdemben is hozzá tudtam volna "tenni" a topocokhoz törlődtem. Most mindent kezdhetek előről.

Az is érdekelne, hogy nem mindenki törlődött? Mi alapján?


----------



## bacsipista (2008 Február 27)

Hasonló problémám van mint"cmax" nevű kedves tagtársamnak.
Januárban elején állandó tagként voltam nyílvántartva, most pedig kiderült,
hogy mindez a múlté. A baj csak az, hogy nem tudtam róla, és igen csak 
meglepődtem, hogy vissza vagyok utasítva a le és feltöltéseknél.

Annyit viszont megtanultam, hogy aktívabbnak kell lenni, a hozzászólásokban
nem szabad csak böngészési célból , egy-egy blog behelyezéséig
látogatni a fórumot.


----------



## bacsipista (2008 Február 27)

Kedves "cmax"!

Ne bánkódj, én is hasonló cipőben járok. Nem hagyom magam
és ezután mindenbe belefogok szólni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 27)

cmax írta:


> Szia! Hogy lehet az hogy az eddigi üzeneteim száma lenullázódott. Mire már érdemben is hozzá tudtam volna "tenni" a topocokhoz törlődtem. Most mindent kezdhetek előről.
> 
> Az is érdekelne, hogy nem mindenki törlődött? Mi alapján?


 
Kedves Cmax! Ha könnyebb viselni a veszteség következményeit, akkor elmondom, hogy teljesen demokratikusan törlődött mindenkinek minden, amit január 5. és február 16 (ha jól emlékszem) között vitt fel a fórumra. Volt, aki több napot dolgozott, mire összeállított egy anyagot, ami szintén elveszett. Mindnyájan szomorkodunk. Annak viszont, hogy sikerült újra üzembehelyezni a fórumot, mindnyájan örülünk. Ugye te is?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Február 27)

bacsipista írta:


> Kedves "cmax"!
> 
> Ne bánkódj, én is hasonló cipőben járok. Nem hagyom magam
> és ezután mindenbe belefogok szólni.


Szólj nyugodtan bacsipista!  Ha a fórumon egy témához hozzászólnivalód van, azt visszatartani legalább olyan ártalmas, mint a tüsszentést!


----------



## svarc (2008 Február 28)

*Működik ! ...*

... a lapozó - a zene - II-n - remélem másnak is és máshol is 

HURRÁ !


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 1)

Gyerekek ez a csatolmány sorsolás kezd cikivé válni! 
Eddig azt tapasztaltam, hogy elküldöm a hozzászólást, látom, hogy csatolt hozzá valamit, sikeresen kitörlöm és rend van. Vagy hagyom, mert nem zavar. Node előfordult olyan, amitől kiráz a hideg. Délelőtti hozzászólásom mellett délelőtt nem volt csatolmány, délutánra lett. A kellemetlen az, hogy olyan jellegű képeket kaptam, amelyek szellemiségével nagyon nem értek egyet. Mi van, ha nem veszem észre? :shock: Aki közben olvasta és így látta, annak magyarázzam el? Vagymi?

Ehhez a beíráshoz nem csatoltam semmit. ha mégis van mellette valami, azért felelősséget nem vállalok.


----------



## longbow (2008 Március 2)

1valaky írta:


> Minek kell ismételgetni mindig ugyanazt?  Okosabbat, jobbat senki nem fog írni, csak amit kipróbált, amely persze nem szentírás, mert lehet neki működik, másoknál nem. Én mindig eljutok oda ahová akarok  Minden Fórumban vannak nehézségek, gondok, örüljünk, hogy itt lehetünk, hogy vannak önzetlen emberek, akik szabadidejük egy részét arra fordítják, hogy MI jól érezzük magunkat. Majd megoldódik ez a probléma is idővel, de én azt javaslom várjuk ki, megéri.:..:


 

Azert, mert en pl szemely szerint kivancsi vagyok ra hogy az elmult idoben sikerult-e megoldast talalni a problemara(nem lustasag).Persze, en is meg tudok nyitni vegulis minden oldalt csak nem ugy ahogyan mukodnie kellene.Ertem en, hogy onzetlen emberek szabad idejukben csinaljak ezt az oldalt de akkor is.Ha mar csinalunk valamit akkor csinaljuk jol.Egyebkent meg nem szegyen segitseget kerni masoktol ha mondjuk adott esetben a forum szerkesztoinek nincs ideje(en is nagyon szivesen segitenek onzetelenul,szabad idobol ha ertenek hozza).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Március 2)

longbow írta:


> Azert, mert en pl szemely szerint kivancsi vagyok ra hogy az elmult idoben sikerult-e megoldast talalni a problemara(nem lustasag).Persze, en is meg tudok nyitni vegulis minden oldalt csak nem ugy ahogyan mukodnie kellene.Ertem en, hogy onzetlen emberek szabad idejukben csinaljak ezt az oldalt de akkor is.Ha mar csinalunk valamit akkor csinaljuk jol.Egyebkent meg nem szegyen segitseget kerni masoktol ha mondjuk adott esetben a forum szerkesztoinek nincs ideje(en is nagyon szivesen segitenek onzetelenul,szabad idobol ha ertenek hozza).


Kedves longbow!

Neked is azt tudom javasolni. hogy küldj Melittának privit, amely a felajánlásodat tartalmazza.
Ha úgy ítéli meg, hogy használható, biztos ad Neked megfelelő jogosultságot


----------



## longbow (2008 Március 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves longbow!
> 
> Neked is azt tudom javasolni. hogy küldj Melittának privit, amely a felajánlásodat tartalmazza.
> Ha úgy ítéli meg, hogy használható, biztos ad Neked megfelelő jogosultságot


 
Mint irtam sajnos programozasban nem tudok segiteni mert nem ertek hozza, azonban ha barmi masban tudok nagyon szivesen


----------



## ZLencsike (2008 Március 3)

Sziasztok! 
Nekem is az a problémám, hogy állandó tag voltam, és töröltek. Írtam már a moderátornak is, de nem válaszol.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 3)

ZLencsike írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nekem is az a problémám, hogy állandó tag voltam, és töröltek. Írtam már a moderátornak is, de nem válaszol.


 
Valaszoltam. Kicsit nagyobb turelemmel lehetnel.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 4)

*áthozott kérdés*

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t12204-furcsa-karakterek.html



m-mese írta:


> Újabban, ha hozzászólok valamelyik pályázathoz fura ákombákomok jelennek meg a betűk helyett.
> Ma be akartam küldeni még az egyik írásomat a reality-pályázatra, de nem engedt, mert ugyanez a probléma állt fenn. Mit tegyek? Nem hiszem, hogy az én gépemmel van a baj, mert eddig nem volt ilyen problémám az oldallal...
> Légyszi segítsetek!


 
A fenti címen ezt a kérést találtam. Ha tudtok, segítsetek, kérlek.

---------------------------
Nem csatoltam semmit, ha mégis van csatolmány, azt a fórum tette ide.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 5)

Az a igazság,hogy nekem nem a fórummal van problémám.Hanem:akarok elfelejtetttem a jelszavam.Ha egyszer kilépek bármilyen okból ,hogy tudok majd visszajönni irogatni szórakozni???Hogy tudnám lekérni a jelszavam?????

Valaki segitene???


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)

afca írta:


> Az a igazság,hogy nekem nem a fórummal van problémám.Hanem:akarok elfelejtetttem a jelszavam.Ha egyszer kilépek bármilyen okból ,hogy tudok majd visszajönni irogatni szórakozni???Hogy tudnám lekérni a jelszavam?????
> 
> Valaki segitene???


 
Amikor belépsz a CH-ra és még nem írtad be a nevedet, ott van alatta, hogy "elfelejtetted a jelszavad"? arra klikk rá és ott beírod az email cimedet, amelyiken regisztráltál és oda megküldik a teendőket.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 8)




----------



## bogaras (2008 Március 8)

Így is kell hozzáállni ( vagy hozzáülni ) , hiszen a több száz későbbi hozzászólás mellett az húszegynéhány igazán nem nagy ügy  , ráadásul egy esti szójátékban ripsz-ropsz meg is van


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 13)

kkobi írta:


> Egy igazi rejtély:
> 
> Tapasztalt már valaki olyant, hogy a rendszer egyszer csak nem fogadta el a jelszavát? Hiába írtam a webmesternek, nem válaszolt.
> Kénytelen voltam belemenni a regisztrációba, végigmentem rajta és engedte újra felvenni a RÉGI nevemet! Viszont elveszett az állandó tagságom, sima tag lettem!
> ...


 
A kérdést más topikból hoztam át, ha tudtok, válaszoljatok légyszi!


----------



## csacsivicus (2008 Március 13)

hm.. akkor ezek szerint jókor regiztem. Nem szálltak el a bejegyzéseim...


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 13)

Szerintem ehhez tudni kellene az előző regisztráció idelyét.
Első ránézésre a "szerverhalálhoz" kapcsolható.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Március 13)

Mammutnak igaza van.
Kb. 5000 új tag adatai (nem csak a beírásai) veszhetttek akkor el.


----------



## Jig (2008 Március 16)

Üdv!
Ma regisztráltam és a fórumba belinkelt egyik könyvet szeretném letölteni de nem engedi. Tudna valaki segíteni?

Oké, közbe rájöttem


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 16)

Akkor már csak egy apró türelem kell.

Szeretettel üdvözlünk!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Március 17)

mammut írta:


> Akkor már csak egy apró türelem kell.
> 
> ....


Az mindenhez szükségeltetik, de legfőképp a rózsatermeléshez.


----------



## Benny917 (2008 Március 17)

hogy lehetek állandó tag


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 17)

Benny917 írta:


> hogy lehetek állandó tag


Holnap, ha letelt a regisztrálásod óta 48 óra és szóltál már huszat, automatikusa állandó taggá avanzsálsz.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2008 Március 27)

*kérés*

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom, hogy miért, de nem kapok értesítőt, hogy valaki hozzászólt a szövegelésemhez? Mi az oka?

Köszönettel!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 27)

Szia Hilda !
Reg lattunk es nagyon hianyzol.
kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Március 27)

Hilda1949 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudom, hogy miért, de nem kapok értesítőt, hogy valaki hozzászólt a szövegelésemhez? Mi az oka?
> 
> Köszönettel!



A követett témáknál nem állítódott el?


----------



## Tecus (2008 Március 28)

Sziasztok!
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy az "Outsourcing" szakdolgozathoz honnan lehet 8 forrást találni. Eddig 2-re bukkant a fiam. (30 oldalt kell írni). A sgítséget előre is köszönöm.
Csodás napot!
Teri


----------



## minerals (2008 Április 11)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudok lapozni, valami beállítási hiba nálam?Az első oldalon volt már ez kérdés, de nem tudom megnézni rá a választ, mert itt sem működik a lapozás Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## minerals (2008 Április 11)

Sziasztok!

Ide most találtam, lehet, hogy nem jó helyen tettem fel előbb a kérdésemet. Az a problémám, hogy nem tudok lapozni, csak első és utolsó oldal működik. Valamit nem jól állítottam be? Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!

Üdvözlettel:

minerals


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 11)

minerals írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudok lapozni, valami beállítási hiba nálam?Az első oldalon volt már ez kérdés, de nem tudom megnézni rá a választ, mert itt sem működik a lapozás Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


 
a) a topik oldal tatején és alján van egy sor oldalszámokkal. A vége egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha erre katt, beírhatod a kívánt oldal számát.

b) az oldal címének (http://stb...) a vége az oldalszám. Ezt írd át.

c) van még valami, de nem emlékszemrá.
Eszembe jutott! A megjelenítési módok közt kell kapcsolgatni és utána újra működik.
Jó ügyeskedést!


----------



## minerals (2008 Április 11)

a) pont nem működik
b) most ezzel fogok próbálkozni

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 11)

minerals írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ide most találtam, lehet, hogy nem jó helyen tettem fel előbb a kérdésemet. Az a problémám, hogy nem tudok lapozni, csak első és utolsó oldal működik. Valamit nem jól állítottam be? Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!
> 
> ...


 
Válaszoltam a másik helyen!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 11)

minerals írta:


> a) pont nem működik
> b) most ezzel fogok próbálkozni
> 
> Köszönöm szépen!


Szívesen!
Valamelyiknek/mindnek működni kell, mert ezzel élünk mi is hónapok óta. :mrgreen:


----------



## minerals (2008 Április 11)

b.p. írta:


> Válaszoltam a másik helyen!




Köszönöm!Jelenleg működik


----------



## Tecus (2008 Április 12)

Sziasztok!

Nekem olyan segítségre lenne szükségem hogy pesten hol lehet HVG újságot kapni amiben az új jogszabályok is megtalálhatoak? Van-e valaki aki a közelmúlban Tb és bérügyi szakelőadói tanfolyamra járt és kölcsön tudná adni nekem a könyvét addig amíg megkapjuk a miénket? ( május) de a jövőhéten dolgozat lesz a nyugdíj témakörében ha nem sikerül nem mehetek az októberi fővizsgára. A segítséget előre is köszönöm.

Csodás hétvégét mindenkinek.

Teri


----------



## borcika (2008 Április 13)

Sziasztok!

A Metal Hammer 2001. májusi számát keresném mindenképpen. Ha valaki tud segíteni megköszönném.
Üdvözlettel
B


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

Próbáld ki a GoogleHack programot, elég sok zenéz megtalálhatsz vele


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

Próbáljátok ki ezeket is:

http://csuuzly.com/
http://www.downloading-music<WBR>.org/


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 15)

Az elöbbi hozzá szólóval azonos a problémám de már az óta amióta regisztráltam .
Továbbra is vagy kézzel beirom az oldalszámot vagy csak az első és utolsó oldalt tudom nézni lapozni nem tudok!:-( Sajnos így nem kényelmes vissza olvasni; bár inkább csak zavaró hisz megoldom a problémát gépelésel. :-(
Opera böngészőt használok. IE böngésző még a közelemben sem található.
van valami megoldás erre?
Mert szeretnék el kényelmesedni  
Köszönöm.


----------



## apali (2008 Április 23)

Sziasztok!

Az én problémám az, hogy nem tudom elolvasni az összes hozzászólást, hiába akarom. Csak az első és az utolsó oldal jelenik meg. Bármelyik közbenső oldalra kattintva visszajön a legelső. Mit tegyek?


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 23)

Csatlakozom sajnos az elöttem szólókhoz. Az oldalak nagyon kibabrálnak velem. 
A böngészöm Firefox.
....´még valami! Csatolt file-okat sehol se látok. 
Megköszönném, ha segítenétek!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 23)

Kedves Apali ás Cosy, valamint mindenki, aki nem tud lapozni!

1. sz megoldás:
a topik oldalszámai fel vannak tűntetve alul és felül.
Megvan? Na, ennek a sornak a vége egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Erre rákatt és beírod a kívánt oldal számát.

2.sz. megoldás:
A böngészőben a címsor (http:// pejparipa.akarmi.......) vége az aktuális oldalszám. Ha ezt átírod, odarepít.

3. sz megoldás:
A topik felső oldalszámozása alatt van egy olyan, hogy Megjelenítési módok. Ezt kell kapcsolgatni. 

Jó lapozást!


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 24)

Köszi kedves b.p. a segítséget! 
Az ugrabugrálás így most tiszta, (kicsit babramunka, de mindegy  )de a mellékleteket még mindig nem látom. 
Lehet azért, mert már ott sincsenek?!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 24)

Cosy írta:


> Köszi kedves b.p. a segítséget!
> Az ugrabugrálás így most tiszta, (kicsit babramunka, de mindegy  )de a mellékleteket még mindig nem látom.
> Lehet azért, mert már ott sincsenek?!


 
Ha azt a képet, amit ide csatoltam, látod, akkor az első eset igaz, ha nem látod, akkor a második. :mrgreen:

1. eset. Cosy, amit nem látsz, az nincs ott.
2. eset Valami gubanc van, nálam okosabb kell a megoldáshoz! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 26)

*még valami*



b.p. írta:


> Ha azt a képet, amit ide csatoltam, látod, akkor az első eset igaz, ha nem látod, akkor a második. :mrgreen:
> 
> 1. eset. Cosy, amit nem látsz, az nincs ott.
> 2. eset Valami gubanc van, nálam okosabb kell a megoldáshoz! :mrgreen:



Látom a képet, még szemüveg nélkül is, köszi! :-D
Ezek szerint csak ott nem látom öket, ahol valóban az 1.eset forog fenn tényállásilag. :mrgreen:

Az ezoterikus topicban találkoztam a problémával, ezek szerint utólag kivette a betevöjük. 

.....különben állandóan kidob a rendszer. 2 másodpercre máshova kattintok, oszt máris nem vagy bejelentkezvével üdvözöl.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 26)

Cosy írta:


> Látom a képet, még szemüveg nélkül is, köszi! :-D
> Ezek szerint csak ott nem látom öket, ahol valóban az 1.eset forog fenn tényállásilag. :mrgreen:
> 
> Az ezoterikus topicban találkoztam a problémával, ezek szerint utólag kivette a betevöjük.
> ...


 
Amikor bejelentkezel, beírod a nevedet. Rögtön után van egy kis kocka, a hozzátartozó kérdés úgy kezdődik, hogy "Emlékezzem.....?" No, hát ezt pipáld be, és nem fog kidobálósdit játszani. 
Mindenkinek javaslom, ha veretes, hosszú hozzászólást ír, nyomjon egy CTRL C-t, mielőtt elküldené vagy előnézetben megszemlélné. Jobb a békesség... 

Fel a fejjel, azt hiszem, ezzel a rendszer pocsékságain túl vagy, már csak egyéni gubancok érhetnek.


----------



## vakondok (2008 Április 28)

Sziasztok!
Abban szeretném kérni a segítségeteket hogy hogyan lehet bármit is letölteni már több mint 2 napja regiztem és meg van a 20 hozzászólás is mégse működik a dolog :cry: Fals gettel tudok letölteni azt meg is engedi de utána még meghalgatni se tudom :cry: *Segítsen valaki!!!!*Édesanyámnak szeretném letölteni az anyáknapi dalokat.


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

vakondok írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Abban szeretném kérni a segítségeteket hogy hogyan lehet bármit is letölteni már több mint 2 napja regiztem és meg van a 20 hozzászólás is mégse működik a dolog :cry: Fals gettel tudok letölteni azt meg is engedi de utána még meghalgatni se tudom :cry: *Segítsen valaki!!!!*Édesanyámnak szeretném letölteni az anyáknapi dalokat.




A türelem mindent megold 

Mivel csak most reggel érted el a 20. hozzászólásodat, a rendszer még nem dolgozta fel.

Holnapra már biztosan működni fog.


----------



## vakondok (2008 Április 28)

Köszönöm, és bocsánat a türelmetlenségemért. Nagyon tetszik ez a honlap jó hogy ilyet is lehet találni. Nekem egy ismerősöm ajánlotta de nem bántam meg hogy regisztráltam, nagyon sok érdekes dolgot találtam.


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 28)

b.p. írta:


> Amikor bejelentkezel, beírod a nevedet. Rögtön után van egy kis kocka, a hozzátartozó kérdés úgy kezdődik, hogy "Emlékezzem.....?" No, hát ezt pipáld be, és nem fog kidobálósdit játszani.
> Mindenkinek javaslom, ha veretes, hosszú hozzászólást ír, nyomjon egy CTRL C-t, mielőtt elküldené vagy előnézetben megszemlélné. Jobb a békesség...
> 
> Fel a fejjel, azt hiszem, ezzel a rendszer pocsékságain túl vagy, már csak egyéni gubancok érhetnek.



*Köszi!!! :..:*
Az igazság az, hogy néha pippantottam, néha pedig nem....megfeledkeztem róla. 


Kisebb veretü :mrgreen: üzenetet sikerült már visszaszereznem úgy is, hogy csak simán visszaléptettem.

Sokszor olvastam hozzászólások lábjegyzeteként az újaknak szóló 2 nap 20 üzenet..... felhomályosítást, szerintem nyugodtan belevehetnétek a hogyan lapozzunkot és a linket ami idemutat! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 28)

Cosy írta:


> *Köszi!!! :..:*
> 
> .................
> Sokszor olvastam hozzászólások lábjegyzeteként az újaknak szóló 2 nap 20 üzenet..... felhomályosítást, szerintem nyugodtan belevehetnétek a hogyan lapozzunkot és a linket ami idemutat! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Tudod, én pl. alapvetően optimista vagyok. A rendszer hibáit a fórum ígért felfrissítése ki fogja küszöböni. Goyo megígérte. Már csak idő kérdése... Addig meg kibírjuk. :mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 28)

vakondok írta:


> Köszönöm, és bocsánat a türelmetlenségemért. Nagyon tetszik ez a honlap jó hogy ilyet is lehet találni. Nekem egy ismerősöm ajánlotta de nem bántam meg hogy regisztráltam, nagyon sok érdekes dolgot találtam.


Akkor rajta, teljesjogú állandó tagként, derítsd fel a kincseket! Meg kell vallanom, nekem még nem sikerült minden engem érdeklő dolgot felfedezni.  Folyamatosan érnek kellemes meglepetések!


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 28)

b.p. írta:


> ..Goyo megígérte. Már csak idő kérdése... Addig meg kibírjuk. :mrgreen:



Goyo 2005-11-15-ei beírására gondolsz?  
Hát úgy legyen, hajrá! :mrgreen:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Április 28)

Cosy írta:


> Goyo 2005-11-15-ei beírására gondolsz?
> Hát úgy legyen, hajrá! :mrgreen:


Kedves Cosy!
A Goyo nem fizetett alkalmazottja a CanadaHunnak ( mert a CH tkp. csak a Melitta önfeláldozásán müxik - Ő fizeti a CH szerverbérleti és fenntartási költségeit saját zsebből). Íígy gyakorlatilag a megélhetési gondjai leküzdése után fog tudni a CH problémáival foglalkozni. Ezért türelem...
Ahogy ezt már több helyen is kifejtettük - ez az ingyenesség ára.


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves Cosy!
> A Goyo nem fizetett alkalmazottja a CanadaHunnak ( mert a CH tkp. csak a Melitta önfeláldozásán müxik - Ő fizeti a CH szerverbérleti és fenntartási költségeit saját zsebből). Íígy gyakorlatilag a megélhetési gondjai leküzdése után fog tudni a CH problémáival foglalkozni. Ezért türelem...
> Ahogy ezt már több helyen is kifejtettük - ez az ingyenesség ára.



Köszi kedves Flamingo a felhomályosítást, de szerintem nem én vagyok az egyedüli aki ezt nem tudja, sehol se olvasta, ezért számolni lehet az enyémhez hasonló "elszólással". Mindamellett nem kerestem a hibást a felelöst, eszembe se volt, csak b.p. válasza jött nekem "kapóra", arra próbáltam válaszolni. A válaszom viccesnek és nem sértönek szántam. (A komolyságtól fényévekre állok. )

A nevekkel és a funkciókkal se vagyok egyelöre tisztában, nem tudom ki Goyo, ki Melitta........még kezdö motoros vagyok errefelé. A regisztrálásomtól eltelt idö alatt fizikai képtelenség is lenne mélységében megismerni ezt a forumot.

Az üzemeltetöknek (Goyonak és Melittának....látod már rengeteg minden rakódott rám!  ) sok sikert kívánok, nekem tetszik a munkájuk eredménye! 

Idöm meg van! :mrgreen:


----------



## mammut (2008 Április 28)

Cosy írta:


> Goyo 2005-11-15-ei beírására gondolsz?
> Hát úgy legyen, hajrá! :mrgreen:



Ugyan kár tovább ragozni a témát...

Nem csak ez az egy topic van, ezért máshol is vannak hozzászólások.
Különben nem is Goyo szólt hozzá, a problémákkal kapcsolatba.

A tanulság... mielött (méghacsak jópofán is) hozzászólsz, nem árt elötte körülnézni.


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 28)

mammut írta:


> Ugyan kár tovább ragozni a témát...
> 
> Nem csak ez az egy topic van, ezért máshol is vannak hozzászólások.
> Különben nem is Goyo szólt hozzá, a problémákkal kapcsolatba.
> ...



Ez most nagyon jól esett, köszönöm a kedves szavakat.
Nincs több kérdésem.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 28)

Komolyra fordítva: a Nagy Szerver Halál után került szóba a lapozás és hasonló technikai gondok, és akkor Goyo megígért egy fórum frissítést, mintha olyasmiról beszélt volna, hogy van egy új verzió, ami már kiküszöböli ezeket a gondokat. Ha beleakadok a beírásába, akkor beidézem ide. De a FLAMINGO által említett okok miatt ennek nincs sok jelentősége.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Április 28)

Cosy írta:


> Köszi kedves Flamingo a felhomályosítást, de szerintem nem én vagyok az egyedüli aki ezt nem tudja, sehol se olvasta, ezért számolni lehet az enyémhez hasonló "elszólással". Mindamellett nem kerestem a hibást a felelöst, eszembe se volt, csak b.p. válasza jött nekem "kapóra", arra próbáltam válaszolni. A válaszom viccesnek és nem sértönek szántam. (A komolyságtól fényévekre állok. )
> 
> A nevekkel és a funkciókkal se vagyok egyelöre tisztában, nem tudom ki Goyo, ki Melitta........még kezdö motoros vagyok errefelé. A regisztrálásomtól eltelt idö alatt fizikai képtelenség is lenne mélységében megismerni ezt a forumot.
> 
> ...


Kedves Cosy!
Nehogy már magadra vedd!
De annyit azért, hadd jelezzek, hogyha egy témába írsz, javaslom lapozd és olvasd át. Több helyen már el lett mondva (de ezek szerint) nem árt az ismétlés.
Ezt pl. tavaly októberben én írtam:


FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves Markla!
> Ha megnézed - a 8 000 témához kb. 50 000 tagtársunk van.
> Erre jut egy technikai munkatárs Goyo) és egy moderátor (Melitta)
> Ha megszakadnak sem tudnak azonnal minden problémára lépni.
> ...


Most, ha megnézed 50 helyett 75 ezres a taglétszámunk.
A lényeg a CH egy közösségi fórum. (Remélem elolvastad az ominózus tájékoztatót. Ha nem - katt az 1-re amely kb 500-unk aláírásában megtalálható:-D)
Még egy jó tanács: mivel az összes témát úgysem tudod átolvasni, válaszd ki azt a párat, ami Téged érdekel és mélyülj el az előzményekben. Aztán bele a mélyvízbe. 
Ha gond van nyugodtan kérdezz, de a megfelelő helyen és módon. (A zene topicban pl. nem nagyon szeretk, ott külön van pl számkérő.)

Hasznos idótöltést a CH-n és


----------



## Cosy (2008 Április 28)

Kedves Flamingo ! Elöször is szeretném még egyszer megmutatni mivel is kezdödött: 



Cosy írta:


> 2008-04-23, 10:28 AM
> Csatlakozom sajnos az elöttem szólókhoz. Az oldalak nagyon kibabrálnak velem.
> A böngészöm Firefox.....´még valami! Csatolt file-okat sehol se látok.
> Megköszönném, ha segítenétek!



Szóval csatlakoztam az elöttem szólókhoz......asszem kicsit beleolvastam a témába, vagy tévedek? (azért 2005-ig, 117 oldalt nem fogok visszaolvasni, az mán tuti! ........)

b.p.-töl jópofa, segítö válaszokat kaptam, nem is volt gond.

Amíg a napi rendszerességgel "miért nem tudok letölteni" íroknak kimerítö, udvarias választ írtok/ írnak a tagok, engem meg ketten is "lecsesznek" egy teljesen ártalmatlan beírás kapcsán..........hát mit is nem kéne magamra venni? 

Mammut beszólásán pedig valóban kiakadtam (de ezt ö észre se veszi...) mert így, ilyen formában azért nem döfi. Azt hiszem ö is kicsit megsértödne, ha újoncként ilyen formában kioktatnák egy másik fórumon. Én se szoktam az újakat ott, ahol én vagyok régi versenyzö.  

Engem speciell gugli bácsi vonzott ide az ezoterika és az azzal kapcsolatos letöltések kapcsán.... ez érdekel, a témában már eddig is elmerültem. 

Ebbe a topicba csak a technikai problémák kapcsán írtam, de már látom, kár volt a gözért.


----------



## kag8655 (2008 Április 29)

Sziasztok! légyszi adjatok valami tippet mert már ki vagyok idegileg a fórum oldalain ugyanis nem tudok navigálni.
Nem vagyok h...e de mivel a rendszer állandóan kijelentkeztetett bejelöltem az emlékezzen négyzetet. és azózta a követkző van csak azokat a fórum oldalakat tudom megnézni amik kezdéskor kijönnek mert ha megpróbálok rákattintani hogy következő visszaterel a rendszer az első oldalra adjatok valami tippet hogy mit tegyek mert az a fajta ember vagyok ak még az 1000 oldalt is hajlandó visszaolvasni de nem tudja és ez eléggé idegesítő


----------



## Zoli100 (2008 Április 29)

kag8655 írta:


> Sziasztok! légyszi adjatok valami tippet mert már ki vagyok idegileg a fórum oldalain ugyanis nem tudok navigálni.
> Nem vagyok h...e de mivel a rendszer állandóan kijelentkeztetett bejelöltem az emlékezzen négyzetet. és azózta a követkző van csak azokat a fórum oldalakat tudom megnézni amik kezdéskor kijönnek mert ha megpróbálok rákattintani hogy következő visszaterel a rendszer az első oldalra adjatok valami tippet hogy mit tegyek mert az a fajta ember vagyok ak még az 1000 oldalt is hajlandó visszaolvasni de nem tudja és ez eléggé idegesítő



Az oldalszámok alatt a kék csíkban - vagy minek nevezzem - van egy "Megjelenítési mód" opció. Kattints erre, állítsd át vegyes módba. Össze-vissza lesznek az oldalak, de ne törődj vele, egyszerűen ezután állítsd vissza folyamatos módba, így már működni fog a lapozás:-D...legalábbis egy darabig...(akkor megismétled ezt a műveletet:mrgreen

Kellemes időtöltést kívánok itt a fórumon
Üdv:
Zoli


----------



## sebline (2008 Április 29)

*segítség - zenében*

Kedves fórumozók.

Én nagyon szeretném megszerezni Psota Iréntől a Papírszalvétát kérek című számát, mert egy képes, digitális családi album zenei aláfestésére szeretném felhasználni, ami ajándék lesz. Sajnos az idő nagyon sürget.

Mivel láttam, hogy innen letölthető, szerettem volna ezt megtenni, de a szabályok nem engedték. Kérlek titeket, hogy aki tudna nekem segíteni, és le tudja tölteni, az küldje el az alábbi email címre:
[email protected]

Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 1)

Hát erre én is kiváncsi vagyok, hogy fog-e működni, mert bizony nagyon idegesitő, hogy nem lehet lapozni, csak abban az esetben, ha hozzászólok a témához, de ott is csak addig, mig nem megyek más oldalra, mert amint ezt megteszem, már megint nem működik. Ilyen alapvető technikai hibát azonnal javitani kell.
Azt is javasolták, hogy fent a gépen az első csikba ird be a kivánt oldalszámot, de ez se működik, csak néha.
Ráadásul, ha az oldalralépésnél az utolsó oldalra kattintasz se az jön be, ha újra az utolsóra kattintasz, akkor visszadob az elsőre, és csak az újabb kattintásnál jön be az utolsó oldal. 
Fölöslegesen zabálja az időt és az idegeket.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 2)

A fenti ötlet működik!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 10)

Mostanában sokszor lefagy a fórum. Vagy "nem jeleníthető meg", ha rá szeretnék kapcsolódni. Nálam lehet a hiba?


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 10)

Igen 

Internet szolgáltatót vond kérdőre, de talán egyszerűbb a modemet resetelni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 10)

Köszönöm!


----------



## jkatal (2008 Május 19)

*hello*

Nekem peldaul az a problemam mert fel, hogy ha valamilyen temahoz hozzaszolok nem azon a neven kerul fel amin regisztraltam magam. Miert? Erre szeretnek valaszt kapni.


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 19)

Ez a hozzászólásod jól jelent meg?


----------



## passatgt (2008 Május 21)

Üdv!

Csatolt fájlokat nem tudom megnézni, pedig regisztráltam már


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

passatgt írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Csatolt fájlokat nem tudom megnézni, pedig regisztráltam már



Olvasd el az aláírásomat:


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

*Lapozás*

Szisztok,

Mondjátok már meg lécci, ha egy topikon belül lapozni szeretnék, akkor miért ugrik mindig az 1. oldalra? Mondjuk a 100. oldalon vagyok, és szeretném a 99.-et vagy a 101.-et olvasni, de nem tudom, mert örökké vagy az 1. vagy az utolsó oldalra ugrik. 

Valamit be kellen állítani? Folyamatos olvasásra van beállítva a lapom.

Köszike a választ


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Szisztok,
> 
> Mondjátok már meg lécci, ha egy topikon belül lapozni szeretnék, akkor miért ugrik mindig az 1. oldalra? Mondjuk a 100. oldalon vagyok, és szeretném a 99.-et vagy a 101.-et olvasni, de nem tudom, mert örökké vagy az 1. vagy az utolsó oldalra ugrik.
> 
> ...



SEGÍTSÉG:



> 2008-04-23, 02:43 PM
> 
> 
> b.p.
> ...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Aha...köszi

Én azt hittem az oldalsó nyíllal lehet lapozni, mint más fórumokon, de akkor itt mindig irogatni kell...

Nem lesz ezen a téren valami javulás?


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Aha...köszi
> 
> Én azt hittem az oldalsó nyíllal lehet lapozni, mint más fórumokon, de akkor itt mindig irogatni kell...



Nem feltétlen, elég, ha a számokra klikkelsz a nyilak között (1. oldal, összesen 118 *1* 2341151101 > Utolsó *»* ), nekem az is működik. De van, akinek nem, én azt hittem, neked is ez a gondod, de akkor a jelek szerint csak rosszat nyomtál.



MonicaBelucci írta:


> Nem lesz ezen a téren valami javulás?



Javulás reméljük lesz, de érdemben ebben Melitta (A CH tulajdonosa) tud nyilatkozni.
Itt én is csupán egy állandó tag vagyok a sok közül.


----------



## stee (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Szisztok,
> 
> Mondjátok már meg lécci, ha egy topikon belül lapozni szeretnék, akkor miért ugrik mindig az 1. oldalra? Mondjuk a 100. oldalon vagyok, és szeretném a 99.-et vagy a 101.-et olvasni, de nem tudom, mert örökké vagy az 1. vagy az utolsó oldalra ugrik.
> 
> ...


Állítsd át vegyes módba, aztán meg egyből vissza folyamatosba, ezután működni fog!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Nem feltétlen, elég, ha a számokra klikkelsz a nyilak között (1. oldal, összesen 118 *1* 2341151101 > Utolsó *&raquo;* ), nekem az is működik. De van, akinek nem, én azt hittem, neked is ez a gondod, de akkor a jelek szerint csak rosszat nyomtál.
> 
> 
> Na, nekem pont ez NEM működik. Ha megnézel egy topicot, és mondjuk 76-ig tart a számozás, utána már csak az van kiírva, hogy utolsó, rámentem a 76-ra, akkor kiírja szépen hogy 77, 78, 79...stb. viszont! nem ugrik rá, hanem visszamegy az első oldalra.
> ...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

stee írta:


> Állítsd át vegyes módba, aztán meg egyből vissza folyamatosba, ezután működni fog!


 
Ezt is próbáltam...


----------



## stee (2008 Május 21)

Akkor állítsd át, egy kicsit kattingass ide-oda, aztán meg vissza folyamatos módba! Eddig ez másnak működött


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Na, nekem pont ez NEM működik. Ha megnézel egy topicot, és mondjuk 76-ig tart a számozás, utána már csak az van kiírva, hogy utolsó, rámentem a 76-ra, akkor kiírja szépen hogy 77, 78, 79...stb. viszont! nem ugrik rá, hanem visszamegy az első oldalra.
> 
> Na ezért volt ez a kis kérdésem, de most már majd irogatom az oldalakat a lefelé mutató nyíl segítségével. Más fórumokon vagy van következő oldal felirat, vagy az oldalsó nyíl működik, ami nekem itt - nem tudom miért ha neked igen - nem működött.
> 
> De köszi még 1x a segítséget, rá nem jöttem volna...



Aha!

Bocsi, akkor félre értettelek.
Nekem úgy van beállítva, hogy növekvő sorban mutassa az oldalakat, és tökéletesen tudok lapozni, persze lehet, hogy nekem csupán szerencsém van.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

stee írta:


> Akkor állítsd át, egy kicsit kattingass ide-oda, aztán meg vissza folyamatos módba! Eddig ez másnak működött


 

Köszi, most nekem is....érdekes... 

Biztos megijedt


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Aha!
> 
> Bocsi, akkor félre értettelek.
> Nekem úgy van beállítva, hogy növekvő sorban mutassa az oldalakat, és tökéletesen tudok lapozni, persze lehet, hogy nekem csupán szerencsém van.


 
Köszi, most már szélsebesen lapozgatok...


----------



## stee (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Köszi, most nekem is....érdekes...
> 
> Biztos megijedt


néha aztán majd megint megbolondul, akkor megint ezt megcsinálod és újból működni fog!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

*Indító üzi*

Közben valami eszembe jutott..

Most pl. beleolvastam egy topicba, asszem pont a homokosba, és már van jó pár hsz...lehet hogy szeretnék hozzászólni, de nem látom a topicindító szöveget. Ezért, most el kell hogy menjek az 1. oldalra, ha tudni akarom, hogy miért indították.

Ezt nem lehetne a topic tetejére tenni, és mindig ott maradna?

Vagy...csak lukra futottam, és én nem látom...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Közben valami eszembe jutott..
> 
> Most pl. beleolvastam egy topicba, asszem pont a homokosba, és már van jó pár hsz...lehet hogy szeretnék hozzászólni, de nem látom a topicindító szöveget. Ezért, most el kell hogy menjek az 1. oldalra, ha tudni akarom, hogy miért indították.
> 
> ...


Nem futottál sehova, el kell menni az első oldalra.
Viszont nekem nagy örömet szereztél.  Ritka kincs az a fórumozó, aki megnézi a topikindítót, ha hozzá akar szólni. :656:


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Közben valami eszembe jutott..
> 
> Most pl. beleolvastam egy topicba, asszem pont a homokosba, és már van jó pár hsz...lehet hogy szeretnék hozzászólni, de nem látom a topicindító szöveget. Ezért, most el kell hogy menjek az 1. oldalra, ha tudni akarom, hogy miért indították.
> 
> ...





b.p. írta:


> Nem futottál sehova, el kell menni az első oldalra.
> * Viszont nekem nagy örömet szereztél.  Ritka kincs az a fórumozó, aki megnézi a topikindítót, ha hozzá akar szólni.* :656:



Igen, ez nekem is kellemes meglepetés!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Miért? Itt nem szokás? Akkor hogy lehet hozzászólni? Vagy én pl. igyexem átolvasni az utolsó 50-100 hsz-t, hogy képben legyek, és hogy pl.ne írjam ugyanazt, amit már 1x valaki leírt...

Egyébként ezzel az idézéssel is lehetne valamit csinálni, pl. most is kerestem, hogy rákattintok a válaszra, de nem találtam


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Miért? Itt nem szokás? Akkor hogy lehet hozzászólni? Vagy én pl. i*gyexem átolvasni az utolsó 50-100 hsz-t, hogy képben legyek, és hogy pl.ne írjam ugyanazt, amit már 1x valaki leírt...*



Na igen, ez lenne a logikus, de sokan sajnos csak azért jönnek ide, hogy letöltsék, ami kell nekik, (ezért elég sok tag, úgy gyűjti össze a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, hogy elkezd értelmetlenségeket, berűket, számokat beírni, míg össze nem jön a 20)
Te itt egy üde színfolt leszel, úgy látom.



MonicaBelucci írta:


> Egyébként ezzel az idézéssel is lehetne valamit csinálni, pl. most is kerestem, hogy rákattintok a válaszra, de nem találtam



Ha a 

 gombra klikkelsz, akkor jelenik meg az az üzenet, amihez hozzá akarsz szólni.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Na igen, ez lenne a logikus, de sokan sajnos csak azért jönnek ide, hogy letöltsék, ami kell nekik, (ezért elég sok tag, úgy gyűjti össze a szükséges 20 hozzászólást, hogy elkezd értelmetlenségeket, berűket, számokat beírni, míg össze nem jön a 20)
> Te itt egy üde színfolt leszel, úgy látom.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hát...én már azért mondjuk régi motoros vagyok, csak ritkán szólok hozzá..

Vágom, hogy a beidéz gombot kell megnyomni, de soxor egy válasz/beidézés féloldalt is elvisz, és ráadásul felesleges..


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Persze félre ne értsetek, ezek csak hangos gondolkodások...


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Hát...én már azért mondjuk régi motoros vagyok, csak ritkán szólok hozzá..


 
Ó, bocs, nem figyeltem, mikor regeltél.



MonicaBelucci írta:


> Vágom, hogy a beidéz gombot kell megnyomni, de soxor egy válasz/beidézés féloldalt is elvisz, és ráadásul felesleges..



Annyira nem felesleges. Sokszor jó, ha beidézel, mert vannak emberek, akik beírnak valami sértőt, te válaszolsz, aztán ő módosítja az eredeti üzenetét, és már nem lehet nyomon követni, hogy te mire is válaszoltál.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Ó, bocs, nem figyeltem, mikor regeltél.
> 
> 
> 
> Annyira nem felesleges. Sokszor jó, ha beidézel, mert vannak emberek, akik beírnak valami sértőt, te válaszolsz, aztán ő módosítja az eredeti üzenetét, és már nem lehet nyomon követni, hogy te mire is válaszoltál.


 
Jézus...már rég rossz ha emiatt van...de le is tudod menteni, és akkor be lehet idézni neki.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Jézus...már rég rossz ha emiatt van...de le is tudod menteni, és akkor be lehet idézni neki.



Lementeni eszem ágában sincs, elég, ha akkor ott elmondom a véleményem.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Lementeni eszem ágában sincs, elég, ha akkor ott elmondom a véleményem.


 
Persze... Mondjuk én nem nagyon szoktam felhúzni magam ha valaki bepróbálkozik, mert a nick név mögé bújva fröcskölni csak az elfuserált életűek szoktak, a többség azért képes normálisan használni a fórumot, amire való.

Nekem pl. fent van a fényképem, és vállalom amit írok, és hát a 2 nagyon meg is edzőttem


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Persze... Mondjuk én nem nagyon szoktam felhúzni magam ha valaki bepróbálkozik,



Hát, bevallom nekem bizony néha kinyílik az a bizonyos bicska a zsebemben.



MonicaBelucci írta:


> mert a nick név mögé bújva fröcskölni csak az elfuserált életűek szoktak, a többség azért képes normálisan használni a fórumot, amire való.



Na igen.



MonicaBelucci írta:


> Nekem pl. fent van a fényképem, és vállalom amit írok, és hát a 2 nagyon meg is edzőttem



Én is vállalom, amit írok/tam.
Max formailag/helyesírásilag szoktam javítgatni, ha észreveszem a hibát.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Targenor írta:


> Hát, bevallom nekem bizony néha kinyílik az a bizonyos bicska a zsebemben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, hát nekem is kinyílik és nem is szoktam visszafogni magam ha úgy alakul a helyzet, de ilyen azért ritkán van. Az egyik nagy fórumon van egy közel 50 ezres topicom, és még soha nem volt veszekedés!! Azért ez nagy szó...

Te...a mókusod nem fog meghízni?? Már mióta eszik...


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

...és iszik is Lassan viheted a detoxba


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Ja, hát nekem is kinyílik és nem is szoktam visszafogni magam ha úgy alakul a helyzet, de ilyen azért ritkán van. Az egyik nagy fórumon *van egy közel 50 ezres topicom, és még soha nem volt veszekedés!!* Azért ez nagy szó...



Na! Az tényleg ritkaság szába megy. Gratulálok hozzá!



MonicaBelucci írta:


> Te...a mókusod nem fog meghízni?? Már mióta eszik...





MonicaBelucci írta:


> ...és iszik is Lassan viheted a detoxba




Ez a mókus sokak kedvence lett, már volt itt a CH-n "szavazás" is, hogy mit iszik.
De én tartom a véleményem: Ez a mókus antialkoholista.
Hogy ennyit eszik? Úgyis lemozogja, mikor a poharat emelgeti.


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 21)

Azt sem értem, hogy miért kell ez a 20 szavas hsz?? Miért jó az, ha pl. egy szóláncba mindenféle baromságot ír? Vagy erőltetetten valamibe beleszól?? Erre miért van szükség? Valami technikai dolog miatt, mert egyébként nem tudom értelmezni...

De ezt most már csak majd holnap tudom meg, mert most léptem. Az eccerű kis kérdésemből elég sokat kihoztunk

Jó éjt


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 21)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Azt sem értem, hogy miért kell ez a 20 szavas hsz?? Miért jó az, ha pl. egy szóláncba mindenféle baromságot ír? Vagy erőltetetten valamibe beleszól?? Erre miért van szükség? Valami technikai dolog miatt, mert egyébként nem tudom értelmezni...


 


Melitta írta:


> Azzal kezdtük, hogy a CH egy KÖZÖSSÉGI fórum és nem például fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő, ezért van néhány *szabály*:
> 
> *Tag – állandó tag
> 
> ...





MonicaBelucci írta:


> De ezt most már csak majd holnap tudom meg, mert most léptem. Az eccerű kis kérdésemből elég sokat kihoztunk
> 
> Jó éjt




Köszi, jó éjt neked is!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

Targenor írta:


> Köszi, jó éjt neked is!


 

Szia



> *Ne csupán* azért *regisztrálj*, mert le akarsz tölteni valamilyen általad keresett anyagot (képet, zenét, meditációt, bármit)! *Vegyél részt a fórum életében!*
> Letöltésre van két korlát..Letölteni csak az *állandó* tagok tölthetnek le csatolásokat. Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 *, *értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *2 napja regisztrált*ak. Sokan a regisztráció után azonnal beírnak, hogy miért nem tudják ezt, vagy azt letölteni. Legalább 100 (és ebből 99 felesleges) bejegyzés arról szól, hogy várd ki a 2 napot és a 20 hozzászólást.
> Miért kell ez? Mert ez ahogy az előbb leírtuk a CH nem fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő. Volt olyan (már kizárt) tagunk, aki miután itt találta meg régóta keresett kedvenc együttese számait – azok letöltése után becsmérlő szavakkal kritizálta azt aki a számot elérhetővé tette a részére..


 
Ezt tudom, pont ezért kérdezem: És, akkor nem mindegy hogy 2 nappal utána becsmérelte, ígyis-úgyis megtette...tehát nincs sok értelme. Viszont kárt azt tud okozni: bebüfög jól menő topicokba, csak azért, hogy meglegyen a tök értelmetlen 20 hsz-e, aztán letölt, majd soha többet nem jön, illet ha jön, ismét csak a letöltés miatt.

Ennek így mi értelme? Annak inkább lenne, hogy akkor tölthet le, ha hoz X mennyiségű zenét, képet, viccet...stb. mit tudom én, és akkor már ő is letölthet, tehát hozzájárulni a fórum kincséhez, az anyagához. Hm? ( nem Emese vagyok )


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 22)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Szia
> Ezt tudom, pont ezért kérdezem: És, akkor nem mindegy hogy 2 nappal utána becsmérelte, ígyis-úgyis megtette...tehát nincs sok értelme. Viszont kárt azt tud okozni: bebüfög jól menő topicokba, csak azért, hogy meglegyen a tök értelmetlen 20 hsz-e, aztán letölt, majd soha többet nem jön, illet ha jön, ismét csak a letöltés miatt.
> 
> Ennek így mi értelme? Annak inkább lenne, hogy akkor tölthet le, ha hoz X mennyiségű zenét, képet, viccet...stb. mit tudom én, és akkor már ő is letölthet, tehát hozzájárulni a fórum kincséhez, az anyagához. Hm? ( nem Emese vagyok )



Szia!

Igen, ebben igazad van, de a szabályzatot nem mi tagok találtuk ki, és a fórum sem a miénk, így max. alkalmazkodni tudunk.
Szerintem is jó lenne, ha nem csupán 2 nap és 20 hsz kellene az állandó tagsághoz, hanem mondjuk 2-3 hónap regisztráció és esetleg 100 kúltúrált, értelmes, témába vágó hozzászólás. Akkor az ilyen "beböfögős" emberek talán elkerülnének minket.
De ez sem biztos.
 Emese nagy fazon!


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 22)

Na, akkor majd csak történik valami


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 22)

Targenor írta:


> Aha!
> 
> Bocsi, akkor félre értettelek.
> Nekem úgy van beállítva, hogy növekvő sorban mutassa az oldalakat, és tökéletesen tudok lapozni, persze lehet, hogy nekem csupán szerencsém van.


 
Biztosan szerencséd van, az emberek nagy része nem tud lapozni a forumon a topikokban. Én se. Itt pl. tudok, tehát nem nálam van a gond, hanem itt. Ez elég kellemetlen, főleg ha töltesz fel valamit, egyszerűen nem tudod megnézni a saját magad által feltett dolgokat se.
Remélem kijavitják ezt az alapvető hibát.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Május 22)

carmen írta:


> Biztosan szerencséd van, az emberek nagy része nem tud lapozni a forumon a topikokban. Én se. Itt pl. tudok, tehát nem nálam van a gond, hanem itt. Ez elég kellemetlen, főleg ha töltesz fel valamit, egyszerűen nem tudod megnézni a saját magad által feltett dolgokat se.
> Remélem kijavitják ezt az alapvető hibát.



Tudom, hogy sokan közködnek a lapozásnál, bp. már egyszer gyönyörűen csokorba szedte, hogyan tudtok lapozni.
A hibákat biztos kijavítják, amint lehetőségük adódik erre.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 22)

carmen írta:


> Biztosan szerencséd van, az emberek nagy része nem tud lapozni a forumon a topikokban. Én se. Itt pl. tudok, tehát nem nálam van a gond, hanem itt. Ez elég kellemetlen, főleg ha töltesz fel valamit, egyszerűen nem tudod megnézni a saját magad által feltett dolgokat se.
> Remélem kijavitják ezt az alapvető hibát.


 
Érzem, nagyon a begyedben van a lapozás. 

 Ne mérgelődj, úgy jobban érzed magad. 
 Ne mérgelődj, attól nem javul meg. 
 Többnyire a régebbi, nagy topikok elejét hozza fel nehezebben, ha túl leszel a tájékozódó olvasásokon, meglásd, javul a helyzet. A forgásban levő topikok vége, az újabb beírások többnyire lapozhatók. Nem szentíírás, de tendenciajelleggel igaz. Ezért nincs pl. Targenornak már gondja.
 Én már tudok örülni annak, ha egy, a tartalomjegyzék második oldaláról előbányászott topik lapozható véletlenül.
 A fentieket alátámasztja, hogy a saját feltöltésemet mindíg meg tudtam nézni. Remélem te is. 
 Azért én is remélem, hogy előbb, utóbb kijavítják a hibát.


----------



## Tecus (2008 Május 27)

Sziasztok! 
Tud-e nekem valaki segíteni a táppénz bérszámfejtésbe ( korrepetálni, dijjazás ellenében) (program nélkül példa kíszámítása lépésről lépésre ) ill. hétköznapi nyelven elmagyarázni. Gyálon vagy környékén. Vagy esetleg olyan könyvet ami hétköznapi nyelven tanítja a tb és bérügyi ügyintéző tananyagot és a feladatok is lépésről lépésre levannak írva benne. Köszönöm. 

Szép napot! 

Teri


----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Május 27)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudok feltenni képet és szöveget, pedig mindent úgy teszek ahogy le van írva! Mindig kiírja, hogy kevés karaktert tettem fel. Mit csináljak még?


----------



## dinner (2008 Május 28)

Hilfe!!!


----------



## stee (2008 Május 28)

dinner írta:


> Hilfe!!!


na már megint egy offtopik bunkó, aki a 20 hozzászólásra gyűjt...


----------



## stee (2008 Május 28)

Mester126Mari írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem tudok feltenni képet és szöveget, pedig mindent úgy teszek ahogy le van írva! Mindig kiírja, hogy kevés karaktert tettem fel. Mit csináljak még?


Ha valamit szeretnél csatolni, akkor szükséges, hogy legalább egy betűt, emotikont vagy bármit írj a szöveges rész helyére, mert csak úgy enged csatolni! Hiszen a semmihez nem lehet semmit csatolni


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Május 30)

Szasztok, megint van egy " problémám " 

Úgy emléxem, itt volt egy társkereső fórum. Most nem találom...megszűnt volna?????

Szeretnék egy jófej 70-es férfit találni a mamámnak...


----------



## mammut (2008 Május 31)

Rosszul emlékszel.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Június 1)

MonicaBelucci írta:


> Szasztok, megint van egy " problémám "
> 
> Úgy emléxem, itt volt egy társkereső fórum. Most nem találom...megszűnt volna?????
> 
> Szeretnék egy jófej 70-es férfit találni a mamámnak...


Tényleg volt társkereső, de a nagy átalakítások után nem került vissza. Vagyis, már vagy 6-10 hónapja nincsen.
Melitta biztos meg tudja mondani, mi lett/ lesz a társkereső sorsa


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Június 1)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Tényleg volt társkereső, de a nagy átalakítások után nem került vissza. Vagyis, már vagy 6-10 hónapja nincsen.
> Melitta biztos meg tudja mondani, mi lett/ lesz a társkereső sorsa


 

Köszi, jó lenne tudni....


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 5)

*Szervusztok!*

Adódott 1 problémám;az ezotérikus le-fel tölrős oldalara egyszercsaknem tudtam belépni.ezt jeleztem ott rögtön, mertaz utolsó oldalra még be tudtam menni, de,hogy átment-e az üzim ,agy,hogy jött-e válasz, azt mát nem tudtam megnézni, mert ez jelenik meg:
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 49456 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231
az előbb kipróbáltam, hogy most be tudok-e lépni sikerült simán, de a megjelenítési módokat, már nem tudtam megnyítani.
Nagyon zöldfülü vagyok még a gép kezelésében.Lehet,hogy elrontottam valamit?
*


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 5)

Nem hiszem, hogy elrontottál valamit.
A leírásod szerint a szerver adatfolyama akadt el.


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 6)

*köszönöm!*



mammut írta:


> Nem hiszem, hogy elrontottál valamit.
> A leírásod szerint a szerver adatfolyama akadt el.



Köszönöm!És akkor mit kell csinálni?Mert most megint nem tudok belépni az ezotérikus letöltésekhez.
üdv.


----------



## stee (2008 Június 6)

annaörök írta:


> Köszönöm!És akkor mit kell csinálni?Mert most megint nem tudok belépni az ezotérikus letöltésekhez.
> üdv.


Nem a Te hibád, várj egy kicsit és magától megoldódik!kiss


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 6)

Nekem, csak kisebb problémám van. Ez pedig a topicokba való belépés.
Hiába kattintok az utolsó hozzászólásra akkor is vagy az első oldalt nyomja be nekem, vagy az összes oldal közepétől indul el, utána kattintok a topic utolsó oldalára és akkor visszadob az elsőre. Sokszor csak úgy tudok lépkedni az oldalak közt, hogy a címkeresőbe írom át a végződést. Teszem azt ha ez adott: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9986&page=75

akkor a 75-öt át kell írnom 74-re ha vissza akarok egy oldalt lépni.

Csak ennyi.


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 6)

EUHun írta:


> Nekem, csak kisebb problémám van. Ez pedig a topicokba való belépés.
> Hiába kattintok az utolsó hozzászólásra akkor is vagy az első oldalt nyomja be nekem, vagy az összes oldal közepétől indul el, utána kattintok a topic utolsó oldalára és akkor visszadob az elsőre. Sokszor csak úgy tudok lépkedni az oldalak közt, hogy a címkeresőbe írom át a végződést. Teszem azt ha ez adott: http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9986&page=75
> 
> akkor a 75-öt át kell írnom 74-re ha vissza akarok egy oldalt lépni.
> ...


 
Szia!

Az utolsó oldalnál van egy nyíl, arra katt. bejön egy ablak, oldal ugrás, abba beírod az oldalszámot - ez egyszerűbb (csak akkor működik, ha az első oldalnál teszed ezt meg)

A vezérlőpultodnál van egy olyan, hogy opciók módosítása, annál a harmadikként van olyan, hogy folyamatos időben csökkenő, arra katt, az oldal alján meg elmenteni.

Az oldalak alatt van egy olyan, hogy megjelenési módok, ott először beállítani a vegyes módot, majd visszaállítani a folyamatos módot, akkor az adott topikban tudsz lapozni.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 7)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 8)

Nagy megkönnyebbüléssel látom, hogy a rendkívül hosszú kiesés után minden hiánytalanul megvan. Tudhatunk valamit ennek a kényszerszünetnek az okáról?


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

Miért nem birok letölteni semmi zenét az oldalról?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 8)

edvin írta:


> Miért nem birok letölteni semmi zenét az oldalról?


Próbálkozz először talán az olvasással. Elsőre az aláírásomra kattints rá.


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Június 8)

b.p. írta:


> Próbálkozz először talán az olvasással. Elsőre az aláírásomra kattints rá.



Szia!

Így működnek az indián nyomkövetök:mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 8)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Így működnek az indián nyomkövetök:mrgreen:


 
Kedvenc Sirkanom! 

A kedves új bepottyant a *122.* oldalra. Az oldalon az utolsó szólás az enyém volt, alul az *Új tagok tájékoztatója* szöveggel. Ha esetleg nem tűnik fel neki, gondolhat neadjisten, esetleg, véletlenségből arra, hogy hátha másnak is volt hasonló problémája és visszalapoz (merthogy a topik a gondokról szól a címe alapján). A *121.* oldalon Targenor és Monica Bellucci tárgyalják részletesen a letöltés körüli kérdéseket, eltéveszteni sem lehet, szinte az egész oldal erről szól. 

A leborult szivarvég! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## edvin (2008 Június 8)

Ok,beismerem kicsit elsiettem a dolgokat!Köszi az útbaigazitást!


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Június 8)

b.p. írta:


> Kedvenc Sirkanom!
> 
> A kedves új bepottyant a *122.* oldalra. Az oldalon az utolsó szólás az enyém volt, alul az *Új tagok tájékoztatója* szöveggel. Ha esetleg nem tűnik fel neki, gondolhat neadjisten, esetleg, véletlenségből arra, hogy hátha másnak is volt hasonló problémája és visszalapoz (merthogy a topik a gondokról szól a címe alapján). A *121.* oldalon Targenor és Monica Bellucci tárgyalják részletesen a letöltés körüli kérdéseket, eltéveszteni sem lehet, szinte az egész oldal erről szól.
> 
> A leborult szivarvég! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:




Jól van na! Értem.Nekem ez is segített:mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 8)

edvin írta:


> Ok,beismerem kicsit elsiettem a dolgokat!Köszi az útbaigazitást!


Na jól van na! kiss Arra figyelj, hogy a két nap 48 órában méretik, amíg óra percre le nem telt, nem enged hozzáférni a kincsekhez.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 8)

sirkan49 írta:


> Jól van na! Értem.Nekem ez is segített:mrgreen:


kiss


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 11)

*Segítség!*

A múlt héten már jeleztem,hogy miután állandó tag lehettem és hozzáférhettem a "kincsekhez"?először csak lapozni nem tudtam, majd belépni sem, majd mindezt vegyesen.Ezek után 1 teljes napra az egész CH eltünt.Tegnap ötömmel kontstatáltam, hogy simán bejutok a töltögetős oldalra is. Gyorsan kérdeztem is, válasz is jött linkekkel.Mivel egyedül nem tudok még töltögetni, ma szándékoztam visszatérni rá, miután kissé kiokosítottam magam egy kis utánnaolvasással.Simán beléptem az oldalra, és meglepődve tapasztaltam, hogy volt beírás, nics beírás.Eltünt az üzim, a válaszokkal együtt!Ez lehetséges?Azonnal megkérdeztem, hogy mi van,?de ahogy az üzenet elküldése gombot megnyomtam, hopp !az egész oldal elszállt.Azóta megint nem tudok az oldalhoz hozzáférniAz én gépemmel van a hiba?vagy most mivan?


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 12)

Nem hiszem, hogy nálad van (most) a hiba.

A szerver van (valószínüleg) erőteljesen túlterhelve. Mostanra már cca. 10-szer annyi tag van, mint amennyire az oldal tervezve lett. Sajnos műszakilag és anyagilag is vannak bizonyos korlátok.

Szíves türelmedet és megértésedet kérjük.


----------



## marisza (2008 Június 12)

Lapozási gondok!
Számomra, az utóbbi időben derült ki, hogy nem egy formán lépünkbe a topikokba, és feltehetően ez okozza a lapozási gondokat.
Ha felléptek a Fórumra, akkor először fent „az elmúlt 24 óra témái” vagy „az elmúlt hét”témái-a kattintsatok, és ott keressétek ki a megfelelő topikot. Ha így léptek be, az utolsó oldalra, akkor a legnagyobb valószínűséggel nem lesz gond a lapozással.
Legalább is ez a tapasztalatom!


----------



## annaörök (2008 Június 12)

*Kedves Mammut és Marisza!*

Köszönöm!Azt mondják a jó pap is holtig tanul.Megfogadom a tanácsokat.:444:


----------



## gabocza0 (2008 Június 12)

*köszönöm*



Táltos írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Az utolsó oldalnál van egy nyíl, arra katt. bejön egy ablak, oldal ugrás, abba beírod az oldalszámot - ez egyszerűbb (csak akkor működik, ha az első oldalnál teszed ezt meg)
> 
> ...


ÉN is köszönöm.


----------



## Sissike (2008 Június 12)

Feltettem egy nagyon egyszerű kérdést a canadahun adminisztrátorának kb. 2 hete, azóta se válaszolt. Szerintetek van remény, hogy fog írni nekem? Vagy felejtsem el?


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 12)

Sissike írta:


> Feltettem egy nagyon egyszerű kérdést a canadahun adminisztrátorának kb. 2 hete, azóta se válaszolt. Szerintetek van remény, hogy fog írni nekem? Vagy felejtsem el?


 
Szia!

Hát? Ezt szerintem mostanában a jósok sem tudják Neked megmondni.

Ha Goyonak írtál? a válasz kérdéses.
Ha Watsonnak írtál, szintén az, én sem kaptam választ tőle a kb. egy hónapja írt kérdésemre.
Ha Melittának írtál, akkor előbb-utóbb kapsz válasz.


----------



## Sissike (2008 Június 12)

Köszi a válaszod kedves Táltos! Akkor jobban járok, ha megkérdezem egy másik topicban, ahol van élet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 13)

*Kedves Sissike!*



Sissike írta:


> Köszi a válaszod kedves Táltos! Akkor jobban járok, ha megkérdezem egy másik topicban, ahol van élet.


Akár itt is felteheted, ha a fórum általános kezelésével kapcsolatos.
Táltos válaszához annyi kiegészítés, hogy *egyetlen moderátor van* - Melitta - *85 0000 tagra!*. Wattson csak besegít, ha a lavóros el van havazva (egyszer egy félévben). Goyo pedig szerintem még mindíg a februári szerver merevlemezhalál következményeit számolja fel , már ha éppen tud A CH-val foglalkozni.
szóval, ha nem személyes kérdezz bátran!


Amúgy pedig


----------



## Sissike (2008 Június 13)

Köszi Flamingo!
A kérdésem az volt a moderátorhoz, hogy többszöri próbálkozás ellenére se tudtam feltölteni egy 9 Mb-os zip fájlt az egyik topicba. Kisebbekkel semmi gond, de ez nem megy, annak ellenére, hogy 9.54 Mb engedélyezett. Mi ennek az oka?

Köszi, ha tudsz segíteni.
Minden szépet és jót kívánok Neked!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 13)

Sissike írta:


> Köszi Flamingo!
> A kérdésem az volt a moderátorhoz, hogy többszöri próbálkozás ellenére se tudtam feltölteni egy 9 Mb-os zip fájlt az egyik topicba. Kisebbekkel semmi gond, de ez nem megy, annak ellenére, hogy 9.54 Mb engedélyezett. Mi ennek az oka?
> 
> Köszi, ha tudsz segíteni.
> Minden szépet és jót kívánok Neked!


 
Kedves Sissike! A CH egy különleges oldal, nem verik ki az ember szemét pl. hirdetések. Magánszemélyek tartják fenn, a technikai gondok javítása is szabadidőben történik. Az itteniek a keldves társaság és a kedvükrevaló beszélgetések kedvéért kis mormogásokkal elviselik ezeket a gondokat.

A probléma áthidalására javaslom 
a) a fájl darabolását, a hogyanra ld. a Segítséget
http://data.hu/help.php
b) külső szerverre is fel lehet tölteni a nagyobb darabokat, akkor csak be kell idézned. Én a Data.hu-t szoktam erre a célra használni, de sok más lehetőség is van.

Remélem, nem veszi kedvedet az első nehézség és sok topikban találkozunk még.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 14)

Sissike írta:


> Köszi Flamingo!
> A kérdésem az volt a moderátorhoz, hogy többszöri próbálkozás ellenére se tudtam feltölteni egy 9 Mb-os zip fájlt az egyik topicba. Kisebbekkel semmi gond, de ez nem megy, annak ellenére, hogy 9.54 Mb engedélyezett. Mi ennek az oka?
> 
> Köszi, ha tudsz segíteni.
> Minden szépet és jót kívánok Neked!


Bár Piros fentebb válaszolt helyettem is (köszi b.p.:-D) - kis kiegészítés:
A feltüntetett határok tájékoztató jellegűek, magyarul nem szentírás, lehet kevesebb és több is amit a rendszer egy adott pillanatban adott helyen engedélyez (biztos lelke van:-D). Szóval 5-6 MB-s fájlokkal érdemes próbálkozni -ahogy b.p. is írta daraboltan (amúgy is zip).
Ha a tartalma ezoterikus pl. nagyon sok segítőt találsz, aki az adott témában elmagyarázza a mit hogyan hová-t.
Ha zeneibe akarsz feltölteni, ott már kicsit morcosabbak -mondván ha kezdő vagy ne itt tanuld az alapjait a számítástechnikának (bár akinek saját honlapja van - az biztos ért egy kicsit hozzá ). De hát 85 000 tag az egy közepes város és egy városban mindenféle emberek találhatók. Mi annyival lehetünk többek egy átlag "városi"-nál, hogy megpróbálunk mindenkivel kijönni.
Remélem egykettőre kiigazodsz a helyi szokások között és gyorsan beépülsz közénk.

Addig is


----------



## Melitta (2008 Június 14)

Itt vagyok, a lavoromat foltoztattam mert a rozsda eszi ,nem kaptam levelet Sissiketol.
Hamar valaszoltak itt a tobbiek en sem tudok okosabb otletet adni.
A Goyo meg hamarosan tiszteletet teszi a diszes tarsasagnal.Remelem.


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Akár itt is felteheted, ha a fórum általános kezelésével kapcsolatos.
> Táltos válaszához annyi kiegészítés, hogy *egyetlen moderátor van* - Melitta - *85 0000 tagra!*. Wattson csak besegít, ha a lavóros el van havazva (egyszer egy félévben). Goyo pedig szerintem még mindíg a februári szerver merevlemezhalál következményeit számolja fel , már ha éppen tud A CH-val foglalkozni.
> szóval, ha nem személyes kérdezz bátran!
> 
> ...


 
Kedves Flamingo!

Tudom, hogy egyetlen tulajdonos-moderátor van.
Melitta munkájának könnyítése érdekében többször javasoltam már, bizzon meg bizonyos témakörönként tagokat a moderációval. Tettem is névszerinti javaslatot megbízható személyekre.
Egyik ilyen pl. Te is lehetnél.

Ha Melitta nem lenne ilyen elfoglalt, akkor nem élné világát itt a CH-án az olyan személy, aki fórumtársa képeít eltulajdonítva, saját nevét ráírva meghamisította azokat. Korábbaín ilyen tettek nem fordultak itt elő, ennél kisebb cselekedetekért is kitiltás, végleges kizárás járt. Most pedig a csaló vígan van a topikjával együtt. 
Erről ennyít, sajna ez van.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 15)

*Kedves Táltos!*



Táltos írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> Tudom, hogy egyetlen tulajdonos-moderátor van.


Ezt igazándiból nem is Neked, hanem Sissikének, meg az újaknak írtam tájékoztatásul, hogy tisztában legyenek a helyzettel.
Úgy vélem ezeket a dolgokat félévente fel kell eleveníteni, mert "elfelejtődik, illetve az új tagtársak a rengeteg üzi-t nem is tudják ilyen mélységben átolvasni, de az infóra meg szerintem szükség van.



Táltos írta:


> Melitta munkájának könnyítése érdekében többször javasoltam már, bizzon meg bizonyos témakörönként tagokat a moderációval. Tettem is névszerinti javaslatot megbízható személyekre.
> Egyik ilyen pl. Te is lehetnél.


 Amennyire tudom jelenleg Goyo nem tud annyi időt szánni a CH-ra, hogy korlátozott adminisztrátori jogkörökkel felruházott moderátorokat alakítson ki.
Az pedig, hogy mindenki mindenhez hozzáférjen szerintem is túl nagy felelősség - a tulajon kívül Te pl. kinek engednéd meg, hogy mindenbe beleturkáljon? (Ha én pl. nem kedvelem a hevy metál zenét, vagy az ősmagyarság történetét, esetleg egyik - másik elektronikus olvasmányt - bármilyen ürüggyel törölhetem az üzit sőt kitilthatom a készítőjét is. 85 0000-ből 10-15 fel sem tűnne.).


Táltos írta:


> Ha Melitta nem lenne ilyen elfoglalt, akkor nem élné világát itt a CH-án az olyan személy, aki fórumtársa képeít eltulajdonítva, saját nevét ráírva meghamisította azokat. Korábban ilyen tettek nem fordultak itt elő, ennél kisebb cselekedetekért is kitiltás, végleges kizárás járt. Most pedig a csaló vígan van a topikjával együtt.


Sajna igazad van, de nem mindegy, hogy 4000 tagot kontrollál 2 moderátor, vagy 20-szor annyit 1 . Azon kívül, ahogy már előzőleg is egy városhoz hasonlítottam szeretett fórumunkat - egy nagyvárosban előfordulhat több "kétes elem", hovatovább bűnöző is. Egy "rendőr" pedig csak akkor tudja az összes bűnözőt elkapni, ha a polgárok mindenben segítenek neki.
Írod:


Táltos írta:


> Erről ennyít, sajna ez van.


De legalább ennyi van


----------



## Melitta (2008 Június 15)

Hala...nincs nagy baj, ha valami nagy gond van akkor rogton itt vagyok.
Az egesz forumot frissiteni kell , az ujabb verziora atallni, hatalmas munka.
Meg megy es nincs leallas es komoly hiba addig nehezen szanjuk ra magunkat.
Taltos mar privibe lerendeztuk , a kepeslapok es egyeb kepekhez plusz moderaciora nincs szukseg. Ha ordenari vagy porno vagy tiltott kepek lennenek az mas eset.
Meg senki azert nem lett kitiltva mert uj topicot nyitott es kepeslapokat tett fel. 
Amire utalsz az a canadahunt es szemelyszerint engem is hazugasagokkal ragalmazott. Kulonben mas neven itt van es azota semmi gond nem volt.
Feleslegesnek talalom felhozni olyan dolgokat amit megoldottunk.
Lehet nem vagyok nagyon szigoru es kovetkezetes a moderalasba, a nyuszi szivem fog a sirba vinni.


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 15)

Melitta írta:


> Hala...nincs nagy baj, ha valami nagy gond van akkor rogton itt vagyok.
> Az egesz forumot frissiteni kell , az ujabb verziora atallni, hatalmas munka.
> Meg megy es nincs leallas es komoly hiba addig nehezen szanjuk ra magunkat.
> Taltos mar privibe lerendeztuk , a kepeslapok es egyeb kepekhez plusz moderaciora nincs szukseg. Ha ordenari vagy porno vagy tiltott kepek lennenek az mas eset.
> ...


 
*Kedves Melitta!*

*Megszólítottál, ezért itt válaszolok.*

*Igaz, írtál privit, meg figyelmeztetted is az illetőt, de nem tett semmit sem, éli világát!*
*Nem arról volt szó, hogy ki kell tiltani valakit, mert topikot nyitott, hanem arról, hogy topikcímet vett el, s főleg arról, hogy társa képeit hamisította meg. Az eltulajdonítás, a képhamisítás szerintem sokkal nagyobb cselekedet, mint anno Kéki és Facélia veszekedése - Őket kitiltottad.*
*Igen kitiltottad az illetőt, mert Téged érintett az ügy - valóban, másokkal sokkal elnézőbb vagy, és nem vagy következetes sem. Bocsi, ezzel nem akartalak megsérteni, csak ismételtem amit Te írtál.*

*Soha sem kértem Tőled a magam részére moderálási lehetőséget.*
*A zene és a szójátékokhoz tettem javaslatot nevekkel és hangsúlyozom, nem magamat - nem is vállalnék ilyet, mert ez nagyon hálátlan feladat.*

*Ennyi idő alatt, s a sok levelezésünk alapján megismerhettél. Tudod mindig az igazság pártján álltam és állok. Soha sem magamért, hanem másokért szóltam, mint most is.*

*További szép napot és vasárnapot kívánok Neked szeretettel!*


----------



## Melitta (2008 Június 15)

Mint mar irtam lezart es kivesezett dolgokra kar hivatkozni. Nem fogok tobbezer fotot atnezni ki honnan masolja vagy szerzi be, hogy sajat keszitesu foto vagy a netten szabadon letoltheto-e, keptelenseg vegig nezni ekkora terjedelmu oldalon. Nem fo profilja a gallery es mas foto topic a canadahunnak, hanem ezzel a lehetoseggel szinesebbe tettetek a webportalt, mindenki oromere,ezert ha lenne ra lehetoseg sem alkalmaznak kulon moderatort.
Ez csak kotozkodes lenne a moderator reszerol mint a zsandar mindenki utan szaglaszas allandoan lesni es kioktatni es ellenorizni ki honnan masol stb.Itt senkit nem zavar egy szep kepeslap es melle egy szeretettrol szolo iras, igy nincs mit moderalni rajta.
Kerlek a moderator munkat elfogadni nem kritizalni /benne van a regisztracioban/ mert ezen valtoztatni nem lehet. Ez van. Ritka eset hogy nem a kimoderalt szemely reklamal.
Remelem szent a beke.
udv Moderator.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> ...
> Remelem szent a beke.
> udv Moderator.


Hát még ha a béka is szent lenne:-D, de így még az időt sem vartyogja jól.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 17)

Felmerült, hogyan lehet egy hosszabb, beidézett szövegbe úgy beleírni, hogy az elkülönüljön.

Ha "beidéz"em a szöveget, az elejét és végét két szögletes zárójelben levő parancs jelzi. Az eleje tartalmazza azt az információt, hogy ki írta az idézetet és hányas sz. hozzászólásban, a vége minden esetben a /quote szó a feloldó parancs.

(quote=b.p.;939240)Freund Tamás neurobiológus a fiatal tudósok egyik legkiválóbbika:

1983-ban szerez biológusi diplomát az ELTE-n. 1984-ben egyetemi doktori,
1986-ban kandidátusi, 1992-ben akadémiai doktori címet nyer. 2004-t&otilde;l az
MTA rendes tagja. Pályáját a Semmelweis Egyetem I. sz. Anatómiai
Intézetében kezdte, 1982 és 1988 között az Oxford Universityn
ösztöndíjas, majd tudományos munkatárs és f&otilde;munkatárs. 1990-t&otilde;l az MTA
Kísérleti Orvostudományi Kutatóintézetének f&otilde;munkatársa, 2002-t&otilde;l az
intézet igazgatója. 2001-t&otilde;l a Pázmány Péter Katolikus Egyetem
Neurobiológiai Tanszékének tanszékvezet&otilde; egyetemi tanárja. Számos hazai
és nemzetközi díj kitüntetettje, 2000-ben els&otilde;ként nyeri el a Bolyai-díjat.

(/quote)

A fenti módon néz ki a szöveg, csak a szögletes zárójelet átírtam, hogy látsszon. Szögletes zárójelek meghagyásával idézet:



b.p. írta:


> Freund Tamás neurobiológus a fiatal tudósok egyik legkiválóbbika:
> 
> 1983-ban szerez biológusi diplomát az ELTE-n. 1984-ben egyetemi doktori,
> 1986-ban kandidátusi, 1992-ben akadémiai doktori címet nyer. 2004-t&otilde;l az
> ...


 
Most tördelek és beleírok:

(quote=b.p.;939240)Freund Tamás neurobiológus a fiatal tudósok egyik legkiválóbbika:

1983-ban szerez biológusi diplomát az ELTE-n. 1984-ben egyetemi doktori,
1986-ban kandidátusi, 1992-ben akadémiai doktori címet nyer. 2004-t&otilde;l az
MTA rendes tagja. Pályáját a Semmelweis Egyetem I. sz. Anatómiai
Intézetében kezdte, 1982 és 1988 között az Oxford Universityn(/quote)

Az újonnan kialakított kezdet és vég keletkezhet 
- bepötyögéssel, 
- CTRL C - CTRL V módszerrel, 
- 2. ikonsorból a "QUOTE tagek beillesztése" c. ikonra kattintással.

(quote=b.p.;939240)ösztöndíjas, majd tudományos munkatárs és f&otilde;munkatárs. 1990-t&otilde;l az MTA
Kísérleti Orvostudományi Kutatóintézetének f&otilde;munkatársa, 2002-t&otilde;l az
intézet igazgatója. 2001-t&otilde;l a Pázmány Péter Katolikus Egyetem
Neurobiológiai Tanszékének tanszékvezet&otilde; egyetemi tanárja. Számos hazai
és nemzetközi díj kitüntetettje, 2000-ben els&otilde;ként nyeri el a Bolyai-díjat.

(/quote)

És így néz ki:



b.p. írta:


> Freund Tamás neurobiológus a fiatal tudósok egyik legkiválóbbika:
> 
> 1983-ban szerez biológusi diplomát az ELTE-n. 1984-ben egyetemi doktori,
> 1986-ban kandidátusi, 1992-ben akadémiai doktori címet nyer. 2004-t&otilde;l az
> ...


 

Az újonnan kialakított kezdet és vég keletkezhet 
- bepötyögéssel, 
- CTRL C - CTRL V módszerrel, 
- 2. ikonsorból a "QUOTE tagek beillesztése" c. ikonra kattintással.




b.p. írta:


> ösztöndíjas, majd tudományos munkatárs és f&otilde;munkatárs. 1990-t&otilde;l az MTA





b.p. írta:


> Kísérleti Orvostudományi Kutatóintézetének f&otilde;munkatársa, 2002-t&otilde;l az
> intézet igazgatója. 2001-t&otilde;l a Pázmány Péter Katolikus Egyetem
> Neurobiológiai Tanszékének tanszékvezet&otilde; egyetemi tanárja. Számos hazai
> és nemzetközi díj kitüntetettje, 2000-ben els&otilde;ként nyeri el a Bolyai-díjat.


 
Azért nem árt figyelni, hogy minden idézet kezdetnek meglegyen a feloldása, mert érdekes összevisszaságokat lehet csinálni. 
Lásd: Kétszer töröltem ki az utolsó részt kettétörő idézet vége, idézet kezdete jelzést, valamiért a rendszer visszarakja. :mrgreen: A hóhért akasztják!  

Több hozzászólást úgy lehet beidézni, hogy az idézőjelet nyomjuk meg az elsőknél és csak az utolsónál a Beidéz-t. A kezdetekre és végekre vigyázunk, ha rontottunk, helyre lehet állítani.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Ezt lehet nem ide kellene irnom de sajnos tanácstalan vagyok.Az utóbbi időben nagyon elszaporodtak a gyűjtsünk gyorsan bármi áron hozzászólást.A zene topicban a foci topicban stb.Nem lehetne valamit csinállni az ilyen potyalesőkkel??Én nagyon szeretek idejárni de ha továbbra is igy lessz azt hiszem továbbállok.Nem hiszem el,hogy csak engem idegesit.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Június 21)

afca írta:


> Ezt lehet nem ide kellene irnom de sajnos tanácstalan vagyok.Az utóbbi időben nagyon elszaporodtak a gyűjtsünk gyorsan bármi áron hozzászólást.A zene topicban a foci topicban stb.Nem lehetne valamit csinállni az ilyen potyalesőkkel??Én nagyon szeretek idejárni de ha továbbra is igy lessz azt hiszem továbbállok.Nem hiszem el,hogy csak engem idegesit.



Szia!

Tényleg nem vagy egyedül azzal, hogy idegesít.
SAJNOS ez van, és nem csak azokban a topikokban, máshol is... Tegnap láttam, hogy egy VADIFRISS emberke kb 20 perc alatt szedett össze 22 hsz-t régi (értsd TÖBB ÉVE) halott topikokban, csak, hogy meglegyen a szükséges hsz mennyiség.:mrgreen:
De meg kell értsük, Melitta egyedül van.
Nem azt mondom, hogy jó ez így, de biztosan megoldja a problémákat, ha módjában áll.
További szép hétvégét!


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Hogy tudok régebbi hozzászólásokat törölni?????Kérem ha valaki tud segitsen.


Köszönöm.


----------



## mammut (2008 Június 23)

Ha már mentette a szerver, sehogy.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Június 23)

afca írta:


> Ezt lehet nem ide kellene irnom de sajnos tanácstalan vagyok.Az utóbbi időben nagyon elszaporodtak a gyűjtsünk gyorsan bármi áron hozzászólást.A zene topicban a foci topicban stb.Nem lehetne valamit csinállni az ilyen potyalesőkkel??Én nagyon szeretek idejárni de ha továbbra is igy lessz azt hiszem továbbállok.Nem hiszem el,hogy csak engem idegesit.


Ez ellen csak azt tudod tenni, hogy a háromszögben lévő felkiáltójelre kattintva jelzed a moderátornak, hogy ez NEM értelmes hozzászólás.Ha ő is úgy ítéli meg - kíméletlenül törli, ezáltal visszacsökken a hozzászólásszám.
Szerencsére már legalább azt elértük (ha minden jól megy), hogy regeléskor felhívja a CH a figyelmet a 20+2-re.


afca írta:


> Hogy tudok régebbi hozzászólásokat törölni?????Kérem ha valaki tud segitsen.
> 
> 
> Köszönöm.


Írj a moderátornak. Ha indokolt ő majd törli.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2008 Június 23)

Afca, sajnos átérzem, amiről beszélsz...mármint az idióta beírásokkal kapcsolatos hozzászólásodban leírtakat.
Két út van: vagy immunissá válsz, vagy lelépsz. Rengetegen az utóbbit tettük és sokan fogják is még ezt az utat választani, mert ha az ember a szívén viseli valaminek a sorsát, nem tud immunissá válni sajnos.

Kitartás, hátha menni fog!


----------



## poronty (2008 Június 26)

nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

poronty írta:


> nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


 
Ne csinálld ezt potyaleső....


----------



## poronty (2008 Június 26)

elnézést


----------



## nostredama (2008 Június 28)

0xuxu írta:


> Miért nem enged engem semmihez sem hozzáférni?
> Tudom béna vagyok, de azon túlmenően mi lehet a probléma?
> Regisztráltam, aktíváltam, beléptem. Mi kell még?
> Köszönöm
> Üdv.: 0xuxu


 

Én is így voltam, majd megbolondultam az első két napon. Ha nem jelentkeztem be 34-szer, egyszer se. Aztán írtam egy SOS -,levelet a Kapcsolat-ba 10 perc múlva, újraindítás után oké. Nade még most sem tudok fényképet nyitni itt. Nem te vagy a béna, valaki más!
n o s t r e d a m a


----------



## nostredama (2008 Június 28)

*Szóval nem csak én?*

Látom, igen sokan tombolnak a különböző szerver-problémákon, én is hozzá tudok tenni újat, volt hogy 2-3x is le kellett írnom, amit fel akartam tölteni, vagy válaszul írtam volna valakinek. Úgy elszálltak, mint a sóhaj, amit utánuk küldtem! Szidtam magam, mert hanyatt-egerem van, és ha nem elég finoman nyúlok hozzá a kuzror-mozhatáshoz, rákattan ki-tudja-mire, és írhatom újból! Már olyan ujjtechnikám lett, hogy agysebész lehetnék!
"Megnyugtattatok", hogy más is kínlódik, lehet, hogy a purgatóriumban vagyunk, s le kell vezekelnünk ezt-azt? (Nem hiszek a purgatóriumban --, a Megváltóban hiszek!)
Türelem, türelem, türelem! Sziasztok!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 28)

nostredama írta:


> Látom, igen sokan tombolnak a különböző szerver-problémákon, én is hozzá tudok tenni újat, volt hogy 2-3x is le kellett írnom, amit fel akartam tölteni, vagy válaszul írtam volna valakinek. Úgy elszálltak, mint a sóhaj, amit utánuk küldtem! Szidtam magam, mert hanyatt-egerem van, és ha nem elég finoman nyúlok hozzá a kuzror-mozhatáshoz, rákattan ki-tudja-mire, és írhatom újból! Már olyan ujjtechnikám lett, hogy agysebész lehetnék!
> "Megnyugtattatok", hogy más is kínlódik, lehet, hogy a purgatóriumban vagyunk, s le kell vezekelnünk ezt-azt? (Nem hiszek a purgatóriumban --, a Megváltóban hiszek!)
> Türelem, türelem, türelem! Sziasztok!


 
 Nem, nem csak te! Annyira nem, hogy külön tanácsadó topik van a fórum kezelési gondjaira. Javaslom, a végén kezdd, és visszafelé haladj. Minden gondodra találsz megoldást.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/t6683-problmd-van-a-frum-kezelsvel-rd-ide.html


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 19)

Zolianna és más érdeklődő újak kedvéért

A fórum használatával kapcsolatos leírások:

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_vb_read_and_postfaq_vb_board_usage

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_vb_read_and_post

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=569144&postcount=1

Ha maradt még kérdés, ez az a topik, ahol szívesen megválaszoljuk, amit tudunk.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 27)

Kérlek, segítsen valaki, aki tud. A Rejtélyes topikkal van gondom.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=986814 - post986814

_Szólj hozzá_ és _Beidéz_ módban is villódzó ablak jön ki, nem lehet bele írni. Ugyanakkor az én hamvábaholt próbálkozásaim alatt Mira hozzászólt. 
Tipp, segítség, vagy egy vígasztaló szó?


----------



## mammut (2008 Július 27)

b.p. írta:


> Kérlek, segítsen valaki, aki tud. A Rejtélyes topikkal van gondom.
> http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=986814 - post986814
> 
> _Szólj hozzá_ és _Beidéz_ módban is villódzó ablak jön ki, nem lehet bele írni. Ugyanakkor az én hamvábaholt próbálkozásaim alatt Mira hozzászólt.
> Tipp, segítség, vagy egy vígasztaló szó?



Nálad van valami bibi.

Odamentem, beleírtam, körülnéztem... nálam működik rendesen.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 27)

mammut írta:


> Nálad van valami bibi.
> 
> Odamentem, beleírtam, körülnéztem... nálam működik rendesen.


 sajnos ki van csukva, ugyanis más kért meg, hogy nézzem meg, hogy nekem is ezt csinálja-e. Most már nálam is működik!!!
Köszönöm, hogy foglalkoztál a gonddal!!


----------



## j00111 (2008 Július 27)

*probléma*

sziasztok. 
Nemrég regisztráltam, de máris valamilyen technikai problémába ütköztem  Vajon miért van az, hogy egy több 100 hozzászólást tartalmazó topicnak nem tudok a végére menni? Mindig az #1 hozzászólást látom, ha nagybb számra kattintok akkor az bejön, de ha az utolsora szeretnék menni ismét a #1 re dob.


----------



## j00111 (2008 Július 27)

*juj*

bocsanat, en voltam ugyetlen. mukodik rendesen.


----------



## kata53 (2008 Július 28)

Segítségeteket szeretném én is kérni!
A napokban számítógép cserém volt és olyan helyzet állt elő, hogy nem nyitja meg a rendszer a privátjaimat, ami nagyon kellemetlen.
És a keresőt se.
Mit tegyek? rajta van minden a gépen.
Minden honlapon, amin járok, jól működik.
Segítsetek legyetek szívesek amennyibe tudtok.
Köszönöm
Kata


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Július 28)

kata53 írta:


> Segítségeteket szeretném én is kérni!
> A napokban számítógép cserém volt és olyan helyzet állt elő, hogy nem nyitja meg a rendszer a privátjaimat, ami nagyon kellemetlen.
> És a keresőt se.
> Mit tegyek? rajta van minden a gépen.
> ...


A CH-ba be tudtál lépni? (Jelszó...stb)
Mert ha igen, akkor látnod kell a privijeid (azt ugyanis a szerver tárolja tudtommal) és mivel ezt az üzit idetetted nyilván be tudtál lépni. 
Esetleg a régi üzijeid, ha kimentetted a saját gépedre, akkor sajna félő, hogy elvesztek (hacsak nincs biztonsági mentés).


----------



## kata53 (2008 Július 28)

Főoldal
Fórum
Galéria
Blogok
Szaknévsor

Játékok
Chat
Naptár
Az elmúlt 24 óra témái
Az elmúlt hét témái
Az elmúlt hónap témái

















 CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Technika > A változások 

 *Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide... **Üdvözlünk ismét, kata53*
Utolsó látogatásod: Ma 12:16 AM 
Privát Üzenetek: 0 Olvasatlan, 573 összesen. 
VezérlőpultBlogokSúgóTagjainkNaptárÚj üzenetekKeresés




Gyors linkek



Kilépés
*A változások* A Canadahun fejlesztéséről szóló információk.
Fórum keresés 
Téma találatok Üzenet találatok 
Összetett keresésBlog Kereső 
Összetett keresés
Gyors linkekAz elmúlt 24 óra üzeneteiJelöld a fórumokat olvasottnakBarát lista megnyitásaFlashChatVezérlőpultAláírás szerkesztéseProfil módosításaOpciók módosításaVegyesPrivát üzenetekKövetett témákProfil adatokKi böngész most minket
Oldal Ugrás... 


127. oldal, összesen 127*«* Első<2777117124125126*127*




 *Első olvasatlan* 
Téma lehetőségei



Keresés a témában



Osztályzat:





Megjelenítési módok



​
#*1261* 

 



Ma, 12:08 AM 


kata53




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Nov 2005
Hol: Polgár
Üzenet: 1,386 




Segítségeteket szeretném én is kérni!
A napokban számítógép cserém volt és olyan helyzet állt elő, hogy nem nyitja meg a rendszer a privátjaimat, ami nagyon kellemetlen.
És a keresőt se.
Mit tegyek? rajta van minden a gépen.
Minden honlapon, amin járok, jól működik.
Segítsetek legyetek szívesek amennyibe tudtok.
Köszönöm
Kata
__________________
"Ne mond az Urnak azt,hogy milyen nagyok a problémáíd hanem mond a problémáidnak azt,hogy milyen nagy az Ur." 





 

 

 

​kata53Nyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet kata53 részéreEmail küldése kata53 részéreMutasd kata53 összes üzenetétkata53 hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​
#*1262* 

 



Ma, 10:02 AM 


FLAMINGO




Állandó Tag
Belépés dátuma: Jun 2006
Hol: Pomáz HU
Üzenet: 1,030 


Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *kata53* 

 
_Segítségeteket szeretném én is kérni!
A napokban számítógép cserém volt és olyan helyzet állt elő, hogy nem nyitja meg a rendszer a privátjaimat, ami nagyon kellemetlen.
És a keresőt se.
Mit tegyek? rajta van minden a gépen.
Minden honlapon, amin járok, jól működik.
Segítsetek legyetek szívesek amennyibe tudtok.
Köszönöm
Kata_

A CH-ba be tudtál lépni? (Jelszó...stb)
Mert ha igen, akkor látnod kell a privijeid (azt ugyanis a szerver tárolja tudtommal) és mivel ezt az üzit idetetted nyilván be tudtál lépni. 
Esetleg a régi üzijeid, ha kimentetted a saját gépedre, akkor sajna félő, hogy elvesztek (hacsak nincs biztonsági mentés).
__________________
Legyen szép napod:*




MIELŐTT KÉRDEZEL, ( kérlek ) OLVASD EL ! :* #*1* Klikkelj az egyesre!


 

 

​FLAMINGONyilvános adatok megjelenítéseKüldj privát üzenetet FLAMINGO részéreEmail küldése FLAMINGO részéreLátogasd meg FLAMINGO weblapjátMutasd FLAMINGO összes üzenetétFLAMINGO hozzáadása a barát listádhoz

​




127. oldal, összesen 127*«* Első<2777117124125126*127*



*«* Előző téma | Következő téma *»*​
Fórum üzenet Változások Visszaállítása

 Gyors hozzászólás A következő hibák történtek üzeneted megadásakor.OkéÜzenet:













































































OpciókAláírás megjelenítése
Üzenet beidézése a válaszban? ​




*Gyors válasz elküldése folyamatban*​
Jelenleg 1 látogató (1 tag és 0 vendég) böngészi a témát ‎kata53 
Téma lehetőségei



Nyomtatható verzió



Az oldal küldése emailben



Feliratkozás a témára 
Megjelenítési módok



*Folyamatos mód*



Átkapcsolás vegyes módba



Átkapcsolás összevont módba
Keresés a témában 
Összetett keresés
Osztályozd a témát



Kitűnő



Jó



Közepes



Gyenge



Rémes



 Üzenetküldés szabályai nyithatsz új témát
szólhatsz hozzá
csatolhatsz
szerkesztheted üzenetedet
vB kód *Be*
Grimaszok *Be*
[/COLOR][/URL] kód [B]Be[/B]
HTML kód [B]Ki[/B]

[LEFT] [B]Fórum ugrás[/B]
Vezérlőpult Privát üzenetek Feliratkozások Ki böngész most minket Fórum keresés Főoldal Beszélgető - Dumcsi Dumcsi Kávézó Hirek kapcsán Kultúra - Művészet - Zene Ezoterika Szójátékok Humor Bolondok Háza Háziállatok Fotó album Sport Tomboló Külföldön Élő Magyarok Kanada Toronto és környéke Vancouver és környéke Ottawa és környéke Calgary és környéke Montreal és környéke Amerika New York és környéke Bevándorlás In English... Technika A változások Computer kérdések Technikai újdonságok Pályázatok 2005-ös pályázatok (drámapályázat) 2004-es pályázatok Pályázat - Egypercesek 2004 Pályázat - Szerelmes versek 2004 [/LEFT]


[CENTER]Minden időpont GMT +2 alapján jelenik meg. A pontos idő 05:20 PM.[/CENTER]


[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
[B]Minden Jog Fenntartva © - [URL="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/sendmessage.php"]Kapcsolat[/URL] - [URL="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/archive/index.php"]Archívum[/URL] - [URL="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6683&page=127#top"]Vissza a tetejére[/URL] [/B]

[CENTER]
[/CENTER]










[CENTER][EMAIL="[email protected]"]CanadaHun.com © 2003-2007[/EMAIL][/CENTER]
[URL="http://www.canadahun.com/"][IMG]http://www.canadahun.com/images/blank.png Developed & Hosted by Enomax.hu​











Szia FLMINGO!
Be tudtam lépni csak az a rossz,hogy látom,hogy van egy ,vagy két privátom és nem tudok bemenni.
Végül sikerült a lányom gépjével. Így tudtam rá válaszolni. Megpróbálom betenni, hogy van azon a részen. Nem sikerült csak az összes oldalt de így jelenik meg nálam.
Köszi ha tudtok segíteni
Kata​


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Július 28)

A hagyományos vezérlőpult...privát-on keresztül sem megy?
Mert akkor


----------



## agotagitti (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!

Olyan gondom van, hogy a fórumokban, ha azok több oldalasak, nem bírok csak az első és az utolsó oldalra menni. Bárhova máshova próbálnék (pl. kattintok, hogy ugorjon a negyedik oldalra) visszadob az elsőre. Így sajnos elég keveset tudok visszaolvasni, ami az érdekesebb témáknál elég rossz.

Vajon ez mitől lehet? Esetleg a böngésző (Opera) generálhatja ezt a dolgot?

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 12)

agotagitti írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Olyan gondom van, hogy a fórumokban, ha azok több oldalasak, nem bírok csak az első és az utolsó oldalra menni. Bárhova máshova próbálnék (pl. kattintok, hogy ugorjon a negyedik oldalra) visszadob az elsőre. Így sajnos elég keveset tudok visszaolvasni, ami az érdekesebb témáknál elég rossz.
> 
> ...


 Szia Agotagitti!
A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható.
1.) A felső és alsó oldalszámsor mellett van egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha rákattintasz, beírhatod, hanyadik oldalra szeretnél jutni.
2.) A felső oldalszámsor alatti sorban az utolsó gomb a _Megjelenítési módok._ Ha ebben átkapcsolsz másik módra, tudsz újra lapozni.
3.) Nem tudom, az Opera böngészőben hol van, de kell lennie egy címsornak, ami jelzi, éppen milyen címen vagy. Tudod, a http://www.izéecet na ennek a legutolsó számjegye(i) az okdalszám, ahol éppen vagy. Ha ezt átírod a kívánt oldalszámra, oda fog vinni. 

Jó olvasgatást kívánok!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

nem teszi be az avatárt ? miért ?


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

móst is mind azt nézzem..-.-betette vagy nem a képet ????


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

Rosszul csinálod, vagy nem megfelelő a kép.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm....lehet hogy nem jól csinálom---de a kép jó.mikor browse és én nem tudom....miyért nem teszi be....prifilkép modositása, browse, mentés és nem tesszi be... ...nem ott kell ????


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Augusztus 14)

piluc írta:


> Köszönöm....lehet hogy nem jól csinálom---de a kép jó.mikor browse és én nem tudom....miyért nem teszi be....prifilkép modositása, browse, mentés és nem tesszi be... ...nem ott kell ????


Azt ugye tudod, hogy nem lehet 200K-nál nagyobb és 120*120 pixelnél (vagy valami hasonló125*125 - már régen volt pontosan nem emlékszem)


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

én ugy tettem...probálkoztam...hogy vezérlőpult, profilmódositása, browse, és mentések...ha másképp kell irjátok le legyetek szivesek !


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 14)

Igen azt tudom..... es mégsem sikerül.......


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 14)

piluc írta:


> Igen azt tudom..... es mégsem sikerül.......


Persze! Amit a fórumon látsz, az a *LOGO*, ami a profilodban látszik csak, az a *PROFILKÉP*. Próbálkozz a logóval!


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

...hát igen, itt a baj.

A logó-dat akarod feltölteni, így azt kellene megpróbálnod.


----------



## mammut (2008 Augusztus 14)

Szépen írtunk egyszerre 

kiss:..:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 14)

naccellemek!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

Igen én is ...furráltam.....logo,profilkép,hm....mi van itt gondoltam....kösziiiiiiiiiiiii nektek.....hátha sikerül !!! VÉGRE !!!

 K0SZIIIII NEKTEK !!!!!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

HURRRRAAAAAAAAAA MEGVAN...CSAK jokkk


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

az emberek itt jókkk és kedvesek.....)))






KÖSZIIIIIII NEKTEK MAMMUT,BP, ÉS akik még probálkoztak....sókat jelentet,igen fura vólt hogy betette és mégsem jelent meg...de a logónál irja én nem volltam elég figyelmes, hogy a kis kép ami megjelenik a hozászolásod alatt. KÖSZIIIIIIIIII NEKTEK


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

szükség van még rátok.....jóóó hogy van ez a topik,,,,mások nem nagyón veszik a fárradságot! KELL EZ A TOPIK --MINT EGY RECEPCIO, AZ ÚJAKNAK !IMG]http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w351/gladstone-02/thankyou-1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

IMG]http://i523.photobucket.com/albums/w351/gladstone-02/thankyou-1.gif[/IMG]


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

"eLTÉVEDTEM DE NEM BAJ...
KISEGITET A MAMUTT ÉS A B.P.!
IGY A FORUMÓN MÓST LOGOVVAL....
ÉKESSKEDEK...EGÉSZ NAP ! HURRÁ !"


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 15)

ezt nektek...hállábol....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 15)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aranyos vagy Piluc, megnevettettél, de egy visszafogott köszönöm is bőven sok lett volna! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aranyos a logód!


----------



## Szamica (2008 Augusztus 16)

b.p. írta:


> Szia Agotagitti!
> A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható.
> 1.) A felső és alsó oldalszámsor mellett van egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha rákattintasz, beírhatod, hanyadik oldalra szeretnél jutni.
> 2.) A felső oldalszámsor alatti sorban az utolsó gomb a _Megjelenítési módok._ Ha ebben átkapcsolsz másik módra, tudsz újra lapozni.
> ...




B.P., jó, hogy olvasgattam itt, mert nekem is ez volt a problémám, de így nekem is segítettél  Köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 16)

Köszönöm a segítséget. Csodálkoztam, miért sikerül ez nekem hol így, hol úgy. Arra nem jöttem rá, hogyan válaszoljak abban a formában, ahogy te írtál, ezért jöttem ide.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 16)

vtbea írta:


> Köszönöm a segítséget. Csodálkoztam, miért sikerül ez nekem hol így, hol úgy. Arra nem jöttem rá, hogyan válaszoljak abban a formában, ahogy te írtál, ezért jöttem ide.


 
 Első közelítésben: Beidéz, és mint a hozzászólás.
Második közelítésben: névre balkatt, és kiválasztod a privát üzenetet.


----------



## vtbea (2008 Augusztus 17)

Hogyan lehet új topikot indítani?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

vtbea írta:


> Hogyan lehet új topikot indítani?


Az alfórum tartalomjegyzékét kihívod, ott baloldalt felül Új téma címmel találsz egy gombot.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

Szégyelem de ez van.........van a "szélles háttérképek" topik, oda én is szeretnék háttérképet felteni és nem tudom hogy kell.Láttam a többiek "csatolt thumbnail"-al tették fel...az hogyan kell ? Köszi, amugy én a köszönettem ugy nyilvánittóm ki sók képpel, mivel hogy nagyon élvezem is a képeket amik fel vannak a netre tévve.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> Szégyelem de ez van.........van a "szélles háttérképek" topik, oda én is szeretnék háttérképet felteni és nem tudom hogy kell.Láttam a többiek "csatolt thumbnail"-al tették fel...az hogyan kell ? Köszi, amugy én a köszönettem ugy nyilvánittóm ki sók képpel, mivel hogy nagyon élvezem is a képeket amik fel vannak a netre tévve.


 
Csatolás.
A _Válasz a Témára_ ablak felső két ikonsorában gemkapocs ikon.
Új ablak: _Csatolás manager_ 

Olvasd ki az _Engedélyezett Filetípusok és Maximális Méreteik _táblázatot, akkor nem ér meglepetés, hogy nem fogadja el a rendszer a fájlodat.

Ha minden rendben van:
Saját gépedről:
_Tallózás, _keresd meg a gépeden a fájlt és nyisd meg!
_Feltöltés _és várj türelemmel. A rendszer szól, ha baja van, ha nem szól, dolgozik.
Amint megjelenik a csatolmány az ablakban, lehet hozzászólni.

A rendszer logokája: Hozzászóláshoz csatolsz, tehát legalább szmájli legyen a szövegmezőben.

Internetről:
A saját gépről feltöltés 5 sora alatt van egy: _Feltöltés internet cím.... _
Ebbe a sorba behúzod, bemásolod a http://www.akármi kezdetű internetcímet.
_Feltöltés._

Ezenmód csatolunk zenét, képet, iratokat, bármit, amit a CH szerveréről kívánunk közzétenni.

Jó képfelrakást!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

Ez magyarul kinai nekem, de megprobálom kiböngészni, mert a gépem angolra van beálitva, de kösz a hosszú segitséget.

gemkapcs ikon....atya isten az hol van ??? : eek :


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> Ez magyarul kinai nekem, de megprobálom kiböngészni, mert a gépem angolra van beálitva, de kösz a hosszú segitséget.
> 
> gemkapcs ikon....atya isten az hol van ??? : eek :


 
Ne add fel piluc! 
Megvan az a sor, ahol az van írva, hogy* A, Verdana, 2, A,  ? *Na a mosoly után, az a gemkapocsforma, az a gemkapocs. 

A többit csináld végig szépen, ahogy leírtam. Ha valami nem megy, küldj privit.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

megvan azt irja hogy link beilesztése...oké----tovább....


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

A GÉMKAPOCS MEGVAN DE TOVÁBB alma a fa alatt nyári piros alma....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> A GÉMKAPOCS MEGVAN DE TOVÁBB alma a fa alatt nyári piros alma....


Ha a gemkapocsra rákattintasz a bal egérgombbal, kiugrik egy kis ablak, aminek Csatolás manager a címe. Ha megvan, jelezd!  És nyugi, megcsinálod.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

ne hari de a gémkapocs ikon olyan mint egy földgömb és egy szemöveg rajta.?...na de ott csak ennyi ha kinyittom.....

Type:htpp:|

Url :htpp

Ezek jellenek meg és nem manager....


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

de te azt móndtad új ablak ...azt meg honnan...atya ????


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> ne hari de a gémkapocs ikon olyan mint egy földgömb és egy szemöveg rajta.?...na de ott csak ennyi ha kinyittom.....
> 
> Type:htpp:|
> 
> ...


 
A következő rajzocska a gemkapocs. Oválisban ovális.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

DE Ha szépen rámegyek az ikonra....Ö fellségére..azt irja....LINK BEILESZTÉSE...Ha nem akkor nem az az ikon.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> de te azt móndtad új ablak ...azt meg honnan...atya ????


 
Amikor a fenti szöveget írtad, akkor hová írtad? Na, úgy tégy, mintha hozzá akarnál szólni. Abban az ablakban a kis földgömb után lesz gemkapocs. Becsületszavamra!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

JUJJJJ AKKOR MÓST TÉNYLEG MEGVAN..de az egy négyszög....benne egy hegy.....és irja hogy....KÉP BEILESZTÉSE....MIKOR KINYITOM IRJA HOGYYY.....PLease enter the url of your image ...ez az ugye ?????????


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

Igen és tovább.....: 44 :


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> JUJJJJ AKKOR MÓST TÉNYLEG MEGVAN..de az egy négyszög....benne egy hegy.....és irja hogy....KÉP BEILESZTÉSE....MIKOR KINYITOM IRJA HOGYYY.....PLease enter the url of your image ...ez az ugye ?????????


Nem, az nem az. Ha felviszed az egeret a felette levő sorba, egy balra és egy jobbra hajló nyilat látsz. Attól eggyel balra.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

mÓST megint baj....megvan a gémkapocs.....tényleg csak nem itt a hozzászolás ablakomon hanem a beidéz ablakon kaptam meg és ott ha ráklikk nem csinál semmit egyet szól és nem nyilik ki de MEGVAN..VÉGREEEEE ! OLYAN MINT AMIVEL A PAPIROKAT TÜZ0M 0SSZE...


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> mÓST megint baj....megvan a gémkapocs.....tényleg csak nem itt a hozzászolás ablakomon hanem a beidéz ablakon kaptam meg és ott ha ráklikk nem csinál semmit egyet szól és nem nyilik ki de MEGVAN..VÉGREEEEE ! OLYAN MINT AMIVEL A PAPIROKAT TÜZ0M 0SSZE...


 

JUJJJJJ ALOL MEGVAN A csatolás manager de jóóóóóóó.....hurráááá


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> mÓST megint baj....megvan a gémkapocs.....tényleg csak nem itt a hozzászolás ablakomon hanem a beidéz ablakon kaptam meg és ott ha ráklikk nem csinál semmit egyet szól és nem nyilik ki de MEGVAN..VÉGREEEEE ! OLYAN MINT AMIVEL A PAPIROKAT TÜZ0M 0SSZE...


Bocsánat! Most tőled megtanultam, hogy Erdélyben ami nálunk gemkapocs, azt nem gemkapocsnak hívják! Bal gombbal klikk. Kijön a csatolás manager, ígérem!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

BOLDOG VAGYOK BOLDOG VAGYOK BOLDOG VAGYOK 

MEGvan a csatolás manager......b.p. jujjjj de jó és kinyitotta az ablakót....tovább megyek....eddig kösz...habár sókat kinlodtál de megérte mert MEGVAAAAN


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

HURÁÁÁÁ






Nem, nállunk is igy hivják, de én végig román sulikban jártam ezért nem tudom...és KÖSZI A NAGY TÜRELMEDET


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> BOLDOG VAGYOK BOLDOG VAGYOK BOLDOG VAGYOK
> 
> MEGvan a csatolás manager......b.p. jujjjj de jó és kinyitotta az ablakót....tovább megyek....eddig kösz...habár sókat kinlodtál de megérte mert MEGVAAAAN


HURRÁ!
A legfelső Tallózást nyomd meg, és keresd meg a gépeden a képet. Ebben nem tudok segíteni, mert nem ismerem a könyvtáradat!  Hamegvan a kép, a megnyit gombot nyomd meg. És a Csatolásmanageren a Feltöltés gombot!
Ügyes vagy! Menni fog!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

PHUJJJJ....UGY VOLLTAM TÉNYLEG ma mint aki kinai......



nekem.....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> PHUJJJJ....UGY VOLLTAM TÉNYLEG ma mint aki kinai......
> 
> 
> 
> nekem.....


 Várom a képet!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

Hát nelküled kinai maradttam vólna.....igy





vagy inkább igy mint a borjú az új kapunál...csak áll és nézz várja hogy jöjön a gazdája hogy bevezesse...Na én is,...IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u286/ottika/liluka/DSC_2336-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u286/ottika/liluka/DSC_2336-1.jpg[/IMG]

elöbb egy kis erdéi á lá piluc vicc...ez itt én lenék ?


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u286/ottika/liluka/DSC_2336-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> Hát nelküled kinai maradttam vólna.....igy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No várgyá Piluc! Ez nem a te gépeden van, hanem az interneten.
A csatolás managerig stimmel. Az első 5 rubrika alatt van 1 olyan rubrika, hogy Feltöltés intrnet cím (URL) megadásával. Ezt a http izét oda másold be és nyomd meg a feltöltés gombot, ami mellette van!


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 17)

Látom nagy az öröm piluc.b.p egy nagy csattanós puszit érdemel


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


>


 
mit irjak ide móst ?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


>


 
Éljen Piluc! Éljen a Tehenke! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

yessss I DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSS !!!!!!!!! B.P.HOL VAGY ???? LÁTTOD AMIT ÉN LÁTTOK....HURÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

ÉLJEN A LÓÓÓ ÉS AZ egész állat világ....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> mit irjak ide móst ?


Most ne írjunk már ide, elégg szétvertük ezt a topikot! Tegyél oda képet, ahová eredetileg szerettél volna! 
Sok sikert!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

afca írta:


> Látom nagy az öröm piluc.b.p egy nagy csattanós puszit érdemel


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

éljen b.p.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

piluc írta:


> éljen b.p.


Éljen piluc!


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

B.p. A NŐD nem öll meg...mennyire tolleráns.....?


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

köszönöm szépen.....


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 17)

Nagyon szivesen! Légy erős! Kapaszkodsz? Nő vagyok! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

ha ha ha nembaj....akkor mehet a pusziiii....DE ENNYIRE ÜGYES EGY NŐ A SZÁMITÁSTEKHNIKÁBAN......LE AZ EGÉSZ SZÉKELY KALApomal....amugy tényleg nagyón nagyón köszönöm sókat segitettél.


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

1.Na akkor abban maradok hogy CSAKIS EGY NŐ személy lehet enyire türelmes !
2.Köszi hogy türelmes volltál velem...célba ertünk....:0 
3.Nagyón szükség van erre a topikra...
4.Mi még tallálkozunk itt. 
5.Szép estét neked és mindenkinek !


----------



## piluc (2008 Augusztus 17)

Hála na....fogadd el..... mEGINT tehén ha ha ha....beestek nekem.....ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Panisz (2008 Augusztus 28)

nem tudok letölteni csatolásokat, az miért lehet? köszi


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 28)

Panisz írta:


> nem tudok letölteni csatolásokat, az miért lehet? köszi


Például kattints az aláírásomra. Egyébként *feltölteni* azt lehetne...


----------



## Batta Ildiko (2008 Augusztus 28)

En soha nem tudok az elozo oldalra ugrani, mindig visszadob az elso oldalra. Bevandorlasi oldal.

B.I


----------



## Batta Ildiko (2008 Augusztus 28)

En soha nem tudok az elozo oldalra ugrani, mindig visszadob az elso oldalra. Bevandorlasi oldal.

B.I


----------



## b.p. (2008 Augusztus 28)

Batta Ildiko írta:


> En soha nem tudok az elozo oldalra ugrani, mindig visszadob az elso oldalra. Bevandorlasi oldal.
> 
> B.I


 



b.p. írta:


> A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható.
> 1.) A felső és alsó oldalszámsor mellett van egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha rákattintasz, beírhatod, hanyadik oldalra szeretnél jutni.
> 2.) A felső oldalszámsor alatti sorban az utolsó gomb a _Megjelenítési módok._ Ha ebben átkapcsolsz másik módra, tudsz újra lapozni.
> 3.) Nem tudom, az Opera böngészőben hol van, de kell lennie egy címsornak, ami jelzi, éppen milyen címen vagy. Tudod, a http://www.izéecet na ennek a legutolsó számjegye(i) az okdalszám, ahol éppen vagy. Ha ezt átírod a kívánt oldalszámra, oda fog vinni.
> ...


 
Remélem, tudtam segíteni.


----------



## Vas (2008 Szeptember 3)

A'szem, én vagyok a béna, de azért rákérdezek:
Szeretnék feltölteni .mp3-asokat, de valahogy nem sikerül - mind azt monygya, hogy "Nem létezõ üzenet. Ha izé, akkor admin", vagy micsoda.
Szóval, a lépéseim: hozzászól, csattolásmanager, browse-browse-browse (az albumaimbol), feltöltés - sok-sok várás, és... semmi.
Ja igen, és egyik szám sem nagyobb mint 19MB (tulkép még öszvisz sem).
Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 3)

Próbálj meg egyszerre csak egyet feltölteni.
Ha felment, akkor ugyan abba az ablakba újra feltehetsz továbbiakat (pl. album esetén).


----------



## garibaldi (2008 Szeptember 4)

Itt időző, nagytudású fórumozóinkat kérdezném tisztelettel, hogy a bánatban lehet lapozni, olyankor, amikor nem enged lapozni, se oldalszámra kattintással, se nyíllal, se sehogy. Egy-egy topikon belül, nekem ez egy rendszeresen visszatérő jelenség.

Bocs...

Most kicsit belenéztem ebbe (itt bezzeg lehet lapozni) és látom, hogy b.p. (aki az én megdöbbenésemre is nőnemű) már válaszolt is ugyanerre a problémára. Úgyhogy, akkor majd kipróbálom, amiket javasolt. Bár opera böngészőm nincs és elég béna vagyok. 
Szép éjjelt/napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Vas (2008 Szeptember 4)

mammut írta:


> Próbálj meg egyszerre csak egyet feltölteni.
> Ha felment, akkor ugyan abba az ablakba újra feltehetsz továbbiakat (pl. album esetén).



Köszi a tanácsot - nem müxik. Aszonygyahogy
"_Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort_"
Hehehe: lehet, hogy tulkép én sem létezem....


----------



## garibaldi (2008 Szeptember 4)

Vas írta:


> Köszi a tanácsot - nem müxik. Aszonygyahogy
> "_Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort_"
> Hehehe: lehet, hogy tulkép én sem létezem....



Minden lehet 

Tehát, most végigcsináltam az mp3 feltöltést és leírom lépésről-lépésre:

1. *"Részletes válasz"*-t kell írni
2. Beírod az együttes/előadó nevét és a szám címét (hogy később 
rákereshető legyen) 
3. *Gemkapocs* jelre kattansz, erre megjelenik a *csatolás meneger*.
Itt legfelül a"*Tallózás*"-ra kattansz. Megkeresed a gépeden a feltölteni 
kívánt mp3-at, vagy képet... és rákattansz erre, majd a menegeren a 
"*Feltöltés*" gombra kattansz és vársz. Ezt ki is írja: "*File(ok) feltöltése 
- kérlek várj*". Onnan tudod, hogy kész, amikor ez a felirat eltűnik és 
helyette ott középen látod a szám címét, amit feltöltöttél. Most a jobb 
felső sarokban, a "*Rendben"*-re kattansz.

Valamit nem csinálsz szerintem ezek közül, azért nem sikerül.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 4)

Vas írta:


> Köszi a tanácsot - nem müxik. Aszonygyahogy
> "_Nem létező Üzenet. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort_"
> Hehehe: lehet, hogy tulkép én sem létezem....


 
De! De létezel! :mrgreen:
Garibaldi tökéletes kottát írt. Csak annyit szeretnék hozzátenni, amivel anno én szúrtam el: 

1. Két Feltöltés gomb van. A felső tartozik a saját gépról való feltöltéshez, az alsó az internetről való feltöltésre való. Figyelni kell, melyiket nyomja meg az ember.

2. Lassú a feltöltés. Nem tudom, milyen gyors neted van, de a gyorssal is időbe kerül. Alul a kis sáv, ami mutatja a folyamat előrehaladtát, régesrég teljesen zöld, és még mindíg dolgozik. 
Javaslom, próbálkozz kisebb terjedelmű anyagokkal, doc. fájlokkal, vagy ilyesmikkel, hogy lásd a menetét.

3. Az üzenet mezőbe kötelező valamit beírni. A rendszer logikája szerint *valamihez* lehet csatolni.

Ne add fel, nekem is sikerült!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shadow61 (2008 Szeptember 4)

*Szia, Vas!*
8 MB-nál nagyobb fájl nem megy fel !!! (mp3 pl.)
Ha nagyobbat akarsz felrakni, darabold el total commanderrel pl., utána nevezd át mp3-ra, hogy engedje a rendszer feltölteni és írd le, hogy minden darabot le kell letölteni, majd "visszanevezni" crc-re és .001, .002 stb-re, végül total commanderrel összefűzni, egyesíteni.. akinek nincs ilyen fájlkezelő, letöltheti a netről..

Példa:
xxxxxxxxxx.mp3 18,5 MB darabolva:

xxxxxxxxxx.001 (7 MB)
xxxxxxxxxx.002 (7 MB)
xxxxxxxxxx.003 (4,5 MB)
xxxxxxxxxx.crc (50...80 B)

Átnevezve:
xxxxxxxxxx.001.mp3 
xxxxxxxxxx.002.mp3 
xxxxxxxxxx.003.mp3 
xxxxxxxxxx.crc.mp3 
Feltöltés...


----------



## csacsi76 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!
miért nem tudok letölteni könyveket?


----------



## shadow61 (2008 Szeptember 4)

Nincs még meg a 20 hsz-ed, az biztos... csináld meg a szójátékok topikban a hiányzó párat... utána próbálkozz.


----------



## bluebirds (2008 Szeptember 4)

garibaldi írta:


> Itt időző, nagytudású fórumozóinkat kérdezném tisztelettel, hogy a bánatban lehet lapozni, olyankor, amikor nem enged lapozni, se oldalszámra kattintással, se nyíllal, se sehogy. Egy-egy topikon belül, nekem ez egy rendszeresen visszatérő jelenség.
> 
> Bocs...
> 
> ...



szia! hát igen a lapozás nem egyszerü ezen a forumon...
nos amikor szembesülök ezen jelenséggel akkor én a böngészöm cimsorában átirom a page utáni számot arra a számra amelyik oldalra szeretnék lépni 

canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9365&page=1052 erröl van szó
és eddig bejött


----------



## Vas (2008 Szeptember 7)

Hehehe: nagyon kedvesek vagytok - én má' feladtam, de bátoritó hozzászólásaitokra újrakezdem. Az van, hogy egyenként talán menne. Pedig, itt szakadjon rám a plafon, ha valamelyikük is nagyobb, mint 3MB!


----------



## garibaldi (2008 Szeptember 7)

bluebirds írta:


> szia! hát igen a lapozás nem egyszerü ezen a forumon...
> nos amikor szembesülök ezen jelenséggel akkor én a böngészöm cimsorában átirom a page utáni számot arra a számra amelyik oldalra szeretnék lépni
> 
> canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9365&page=1052 erröl van szó
> és eddig bejött



Hát nekem ez a címsorátírás is túl bonyolult 
Viszont b.p. egyik ajánlata bevált, nevezetesen, van még az oldalszámsor végén egy kék alapon fehér lefelé mutató nyilacska, amire feljön egy picike ablak és abba be lehet írni a kért oldalszámot és ez 90 %-ban működik, csak néha nem. 
Köszönöm mindkettőtöknek a jótanácsokat kiss


----------



## mammut (2008 Szeptember 8)

Vas írta:


> Hehehe: nagyon kedvesek vagytok - én má' feladtam, de bátoritó hozzászólásaitokra újrakezdem. Az van, hogy egyenként talán menne. Pedig, itt szakadjon rám a plafon, ha valamelyikük is nagyobb, mint 3MB!



Sajnos azt senki nem veszi figyelembe, hogy leterhelt szerver esetén annyira megnövekszik a válaszidő, amit a rendszer nem tud kezelni. Ezért egyszerűen inkább kidob.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Szeptember 13)

Már megint -vagy még mindig?- nem tudok lapozni az oldalak között. Nem minden topic-ban, de sokban. Ha x oldara vissza akarok lépni, visszamegy az elsőre. 
Eddig legalább az "oldalra ugrás..." működött ilyen esetben, de most az sem.
Mivel ez már egy évvel ezelőtt is probléma volt, nem gondolom, hogy meg lesz csinálva, de ha valaki tud valami trükkött, azt örömmel venném.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Szeptember 13)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Már megint -vagy még mindig?- nem tudok lapozni az oldalak között. Nem minden topic-ban, de sokban. Ha x oldara vissza akarok lépni, visszamegy az elsőre.
> Eddig legalább az "oldalra ugrás..." működött ilyen esetben, de most az sem.
> Mivel ez már egy évvel ezelőtt is probléma volt, nem gondolom, hogy meg lesz csinálva, de ha valaki tud valami trükkött, azt örömmel venném.


Pár lappal előbb Piroska (b.p.) leírta az összes ugrásmódot.
A problémát szerintem az okozza, hogy vagy túlterhelt a szerver (nem mindegy, hogy 10 000 vagy 100 000 tagot kezel), vagy valami script hiba miatt a php tagokat rosszul vagy nem rakja össze, mint az a taxisöfőr aki nem várja meg hogy az utas a teljes címet bemondja már az első két szót is teljes címnek veszi - ezért ugrik a téma elejére.
Ez persze nem sokat segít, de amíg vatikáni valutával fizetünk a használatért...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 13)

> Eredeti szerző *b.p.*
> 
> 
> _:smile: A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható._
> ...





Koroknay bela írta:


> Már megint -vagy még mindig?- nem tudok lapozni az oldalak között. Nem minden topic-ban, de sokban. Ha x oldara vissza akarok lépni, visszamegy az elsőre.
> Eddig legalább az "oldalra ugrás..." működött ilyen esetben, de most az sem.
> Mivel ez már egy évvel ezelőtt is probléma volt, nem gondolom, hogy meg lesz csinálva, de ha valaki tud valami trükkött, azt örömmel venném.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 20)

Nos, friss húsként én is beleszaladtam a problémába és kerestem a helyet, ahol jelezni lehet. Nekem nem letertheltségtől függőnek tünik, hanem script hibának.
Mielőtt a kiválasztott oldalra kattintanál, alul látszik a link.


----------



## Szoldzsi (2008 Szeptember 21)

A feltöltött zenéket nem tudom letölteni. Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultásgom a laphoz. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 21)

Szoldzsi írta:


> A feltöltött zenéket nem tudom letölteni. Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultásgom a laphoz. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


Amikor regisztráltál, akkor nem olvastad?
Na akkor kattints az aláírásomra, és olvasd el!


----------



## Szoldzsi (2008 Szeptember 21)

b.p. írta:


> Amikor regisztráltál, akkor nem olvastad?
> Na akkor kattints az aláírásomra, és olvasd el!


Ne haragudj, és köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 21)

Szoldzsi írta:


> Ne haragudj, és köszönöm


Nem harag kérdése. Szívesen!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 30)

Tegnapelőtt és tegnap este eltűnt a CH. Másnak is?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Szeptember 30)

b.p. írta:


> Tegnapelőtt és tegnap este eltűnt a CH. Másnak is?


Biztos a szolgáltatódnál lehetett azon az ágon kiesés.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Biztos a szolgáltatódnál lehetett azon az ágon kiesés.


Macska megrúgja! Más volt, csak CH nem volt! :12:


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 30)

I.j.


----------



## Targenor (2008 Szeptember 30)

b.p. írta:


> Tegnapelőtt és tegnap este eltűnt a CH. Másnak is?





FLAMINGO írta:


> Biztos a szolgáltatódnál lehetett azon az ágon kiesés.





b.p. írta:


> Macska megrúgja! Más volt, csak CH nem volt! :12:



Nekem sem volt CH, minden más igen, csak ez nem. (és a szkeptikus topikban "lakóknál" sem volt)


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 1)

Targenor írta:


> Nekem sem volt CH, minden más igen, csak ez nem. (és a szkeptikus topikban "lakóknál" sem volt)


Köszönöm! Ez kicsit megnyugtat. :,,:

Esetleg indíthatunk egy magánnyomozást, hogy BIZONYOS fórumozóknál ki lopja a CH-t esténként. :mrgreen:


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 1)

Targenor írta:


> Nekem sem volt CH, minden más igen, csak ez nem. (és a szkeptikus topikban "lakóknál" sem volt)


Köszönöm! Ez kicsit megnyugtat. :,,:

Esetleg indíthatunk egy magánnyomozást, hogy BIZONYOS fórumozóknál ki lopja a CH-t esténként. :mrgreen:


----------



## Targenor (2008 Október 1)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm! Ez kicsit megnyugtat. :,,:
> 
> Esetleg indíthatunk egy magánnyomozást, hogy BIZONYOS fórumozóknál ki lopja a CH-t esténként. :mrgreen:



Szia!:lol:
Remek ötlet, támogatom!


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Október 1)

b.p. írta:


> Köszönöm! Ez kicsit megnyugtat. :,,:
> 
> Esetleg indíthatunk egy magánnyomozást, hogy BIZONYOS fórumozóknál ki lopja a CH-t esténként. :mrgreen:


Igen, nálam sem volt. Ilyenkor mindíg megijedek, hogy megszűnik, és akkor hova lesztek.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 1)

Nem kell parázni, valószínű a szolgáltató bénázott a DNS szerverével.
Saját tapasztalat, a Dataneté atomstabil. Be kell állítani azt is, és akkor szolgáltatónak coki...


----------



## cathy222 (2008 Október 1)

Köszönöm, megnyugtattál.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 1)

Smicii írta:


> Nem kell parázni, valószínű a szolgáltató bénázott a DNS szerverével.
> Saját tapasztalat, a Dataneté atomstabil. Be kell állítani azt is, és akkor szolgáltatónak coki...


Nahát! Ez nekem is eszembejuthatott volna!  Csak be kell állítani... és akkor coki!  A szolgáltatónak, aki bénázott a DNS szerverrel. 

kisskiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Október 2)

b.p. írta:


> Nahát! Ez nekem is eszembejuthatott volna!  Csak be kell állítani... és akkor coki!  A szolgáltatónak, aki bénázott a DNS szerverrel.
> 
> kisskiss


Kedves Piros!
Ez egyszerűen annyit tesz, hogy "a hiba nem az ön készülékében van".
Volt már itt olyan szerver átállás (2006), hogy egy hétig nem láttam a CH-t, mert ennyi kellet a szolgáltatónak, hogy frissítse a címeket.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 2)

Upsz!

Nem esett le, hogy nem érted, bocs.
Igen, a hiba nem nálad van, nyugi. A saját szolgáltatód DNS szervere "sztrájkolt". (Emberi hiba, belepiszkáltak, de rosszul és aki ért hozzá lehet éppen szüneten volt).
Ha routered van, azon be lehet állítani, hogy pl. az elsődleges a szolgáltatódé legyen, de a másodlagos már "idegen".
Anno az én szolgáltatóm nem bírt a .tw domainekkel, akkor tértem rá erre a módszerre. (Minden valamire való hardware-t dzsunkában készítenek rizsmeghajtással, így nekem elemi érdek ezeket elérni.)
Ma viszont ha köhögés van/volt, az állítólag elektronhiány a BIX-ben.
(MO. kapcsolódási pontja a nemzetközi hálóra, áramszünet.)


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves Piros!
> Ez egyszerűen annyit tesz, hogy "a hiba nem az ön készülékében van".
> Volt már itt olyan szerver átállás (2006), hogy egy hétig nem láttam a CH-t, mert ennyi kellet a szolgáltatónak, hogy frissítse a címeket.


 


Smicii írta:


> Upsz!
> 
> Nem esett le, hogy nem érted, bocs.
> Igen, a hiba nem nálad van, nyugi. A saját szolgáltatód DNS szervere "sztrájkolt". (Emberi hiba, belepiszkáltak, de rosszul és aki ért hozzá lehet éppen szüneten volt).
> ...


 
Köszönöm mindkettőtöknek! 

Smicii, FLAMINGOnak könnyebb volt rájönni, mert ismer. :mrgreen: Ez nem csökkenti az érdemét!


----------



## elke (2008 Október 2)

b.p. írta:


> Nahát! Ez nekem is eszembejuthatott volna!  Csak be kell állítani... és akkor coki!  A szolgáltatónak, aki bénázott a DNS szerverrel.
> 
> kisskiss


 
Én semmit nem értek ezekhez ,de ezt a választ, ha olvasom kacagok már nem előszörre olvasom ezért. Köszönet értekiss


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 3)

kiss


elke írta:


> Én semmit nem értek ezekhez ,de ezt a választ, ha olvasom kacagok már nem előszörre olvasom ezért. Köszönet értekiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Október 3)

elke írta:


> Én semmit nem értek ezekhez ,de ezt a választ, ha olvasom kacagok már nem előszörre olvasom ezért. Köszönet értekiss


Tudod az ember inkább kacagjon, mint sírjon mérgében (állítólag az több endorfint szabadít fel /hm ez az endorfin is valami DNS féle lehet csak nem szerverileg, hanem hormonilag/)


----------



## elke (2008 Október 3)

Még a végén ideszokok egy kis tuti nevetésre 

Megkérdezném, hogyan küldhetek privátban zenét pl Lehet ott csatolni és melyik izécskét kell ahoz megnyomnom. Köszi.


----------



## Smicii (2008 Október 5)

Nem tudom, néha előfordul-e erre moderátor, aki kitisztíthatná a 20-asok által szétütött topicokat?


----------



## cicus12 (2008 Október 5)

Sziasztok. Nemtudom ti hogyvagytok az oldalak lapozásával.Már töbször beirtam ,hogy gondom van vele.Kis idö utánn helyre állt de legközelebb ujra ez van.Nálatok rendbe vannak ezek a müveletek??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Október 5)

Smicii írta:


> Nem tudom, néha előfordul-e erre moderátor, aki kitisztíthatná a 20-asok által szétütött topicokat?


Tekintve, hogy egyetlen modink van 100 000 tagra - aligha 
Jelezd a kis felkiáltójeles 3szöggel, ha valahol sértő, vagy oda nem illő üzit találtál és 1-2 napon belül megvizsgálja. 

Addig is türelem és


----------



## cicus12 (2008 Október 5)

Naaa..Ha dühömbe nem rögtön irtam volna,akkor olvashattam VOLNA?:mrgreen:Hogy az én gondom a tiétek is.hahaha:-D:-D:-D


----------



## cicus12 (2008 Október 5)

Naaa..Ha dühömbe nem rögtön irtam volna,akkor olvashattam VOLNA?:mrgreen:Hogy az én gondom a tiétek is.hahaha:-D:-D:-D


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 5)

cicus12 írta:


> Naaa..Ha dühömbe nem rögtön irtam volna,akkor olvashattam VOLNA?:mrgreen:Hogy az én gondom a tiétek is.hahaha:-D:-D:-D


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen: Demokrácia van itten kérem! A gondok és örömök mindenkire egyformán vonatkoznak. 
Aki nem csak ír, hanem olvas is, arra a gondok picit kevésbé... :mrgreen::mrgreen: az örömök meg picit jobban... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 6)

elke írta:


> Megkérdezném, hogyan küldhetek privátban zenét pl Lehet ott csatolni és melyik izécskét kell ahoz megnyomnom. Köszi.



A privát üzenethez nincs csatolás menedzser. File-t a címzett e-mail címére tudsz küldeni.


----------



## elke (2008 Október 8)

Kedves Mamut, nagyon köszönöm


----------



## cicus12 (2008 Október 8)

b.p. írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Demokrácia van itten kérem! A gondok és örömök mindenkire egyformán vonatkoznak.
> Aki nem csak ír, hanem olvas is, arra a gondok picit kevésbé... :mrgreen::mrgreen: az örömök meg picit jobban... :mrgreen::mrgreen:



b.p.köszi az útbaigazitást  én ist azt szokom mondani,hogy elöbb olvass aztán kritizálj:-D de mikor fölmegy a pumpa ,,ritkánn van,,akkor hamarkodom el a dolgokatkiss köszi.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 8)

cicus12 írta:


> b.p.köszi az útbaigazitást  én ist azt szokom mondani,hogy elöbb olvass aztán kritizálj:-D de mikor fölmegy a pumpa ,,ritkánn van,,akkor hamarkodom el a dolgokatkiss köszi.


 
 kiss


----------



## Dinus76 (2008 Október 9)

Sziasztok!

Segítségre lenne szükségem. A saját üzenetemet szeretném módosítani, hogy lehet azt megtenni? Nem jövök rá. Köszönöm.

Itt megjelent a módosít gomb, de egy másik topikban nem. Ez miért lehet?


----------



## Dinus76 (2008 Október 9)

*Gyermeknevelés, Játékos Fejlesztés, ötletek, Tanácsok, Gyerektől: Alkotások, Rajzok - erről a topikról lenne szó. Nekem az is megfelene, ha kitörölné az admin az ottani üzim (jelenleg az utolsó hsz) Ha kell megírom miért, de nem akarok itt offolni. 
Köszönöm.
*


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 9)

Dinus76 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítségre lenne szükségem. A saját üzenetemet szeretném módosítani, hogy lehet azt megtenni? Nem jövök rá. Köszönöm.
> 
> Itt megjelent a módosít gomb, de egy másik topikban nem. Ez miért lehet?


Csak tippelni tudok: a) lejárt az az idő, amíg módosíthatod az üzenetedet. 
b) Nem voltál bejelentkezve, amikor nézted. 
Lehetséges?


----------



## Dinus76 (2008 Október 9)

Be voltam jelentkezve. Az idő viszont lehet, hogy lejárt, ha létezik ilyen, mivel ez még szeptember 12-ei üzenet. 
Ha lehetne töröltetném, s újra írnám.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 9)

Dinus76 írta:


> Be voltam jelentkezve. Az idő viszont lehet, hogy lejárt, ha létezik ilyen, mivel ez még szeptember 12-ei üzenet.
> Ha lehetne töröltetném, s újra írnám.


 
Hááááát.... tudod, az egész fórumra, ahogy van cakkumpakk van 1 azaz egy moderátor, akinek joga van ilyen akciókhoz. Amit én ma láttam fórumszerte, az bizonyosan elveszi az ideje zömét. A maradék idejében szívesen segít, csak ki kell várnod, hogy legyen neki.

Csak ülök, reszelgetem a körmömet... nem lehetne beírni a már törlésre szánt hozzászólás után, hogy már másképp látod, másként gondolod.... csak kérdezem... Nekem kifejezetten rokonszenves az az ember, aki tud véleményt változtatni és vállalja is.


----------



## Dinus76 (2008 Október 9)

Hogy te milyen okos vagy.  A legegyszerűbb módja, ha válaszolok magamra, leírva az azóta történteket.  Így legalább az admint sem fárasztom. Köszi.
Egyébként, ha kell szívesen felajánlom a segítségemet neki. Bár én sem vagy non-stop gép előtt, de ha tudok szívesen segítek.


----------



## mammut (2008 Október 9)

Dinus76 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítségre lenne szükségem. A saját üzenetemet szeretném módosítani, hogy lehet azt megtenni? Nem jövök rá. Köszönöm.
> 
> Itt megjelent a módosít gomb, de egy másik topikban nem. Ez miért lehet?



Ha már a szerver mentett, utána már nem tudod Te módosítani.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Október 10)

Dinus76 írta:


> *Gyermeknevelés, Játékos Fejlesztés, ötletek, Tanácsok, Gyerektől: Alkotások, Rajzok - erről a topikról lenne szó. Nekem az is megfelene, ha kitörölné az admin az ottani üzim (jelenleg az utolsó hsz) Ha kell megírom miért, de nem akarok itt offolni.
> Köszönöm.
> *


Írj 

 *Melitta*-nak egy privit.
Ő jelenleg az egyetlen moderátor. A saját üzeneted a megírástól számított 24 órán belül módosíthatod.
Utána már csak az esetleges csatolást törölheted.


----------



## Lione (2008 November 22)

*a sok ('nem jellemzem' viselkedésű) újonc hozzászólásait ITT (és vagy magát az újoncot is) törölni kéne, igencsak átláthatatlanná teszik a fórumozást...

illetve van valaki, akinek nem sikerült ide a regisztráció, mert nem kapott emailt, és bár be tud lépni, de nem tud 1 hozzászólást sem írni, írt emailt, de az admin nem válaszol neki...*


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 25)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy probléma e vagy nem.Lehet, hogy csak kötekedés de nem annak szánom.
Szóval; belépek, minden megy fittiül.Megnézem az egyik fórumot, hogy az írásomra kaptam e választ de sajna nem engedi, hogy lépkedjek a fórum oldalain.
megengedi, hogy megnézzem az elsőt és az utolsó oldalt, de ha már a középsőt szeretném megnézni, azt biza nem engedi.
Vagy piszok módon nem vagyok szimpatikus az oldalnak, vagy nagyon béna vagyok.
Sajnos nem vagyok mindig gép előtt, ezért jó lenne, ha nem csak az utolsó oldalt tudnám megnézni hanem az előtte lévőket is.
Tudna nekem vki ebben segíteni?

Nagyon megköszönném


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 25)

b.p. írta:


> Szia Agotagitti!
> A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható.
> 1.) A felső és alsó oldalszámsor mellett van egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha rákattintasz, beírhatod, hanyadik oldalra szeretnél jutni.
> 2.) A felső oldalszámsor alatti sorban az utolsó gomb a _Megjelenítési módok._ Ha ebben átkapcsolsz másik módra, tudsz újra lapozni.
> ...


 


valeryy írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy probléma e vagy nem.Lehet, hogy csak kötekedés de nem annak szánom.
> Szóval; belépek, minden megy fittiül.Megnézem az egyik fórumot, hogy az írásomra kaptam e választ de sajna nem engedi, hogy lépkedjek a fórum oldalain.
> ...


 
A segítség a fenti idézet.


----------



## valeryy (2008 November 26)

Sziasztok!

Örök hálám és köszönetem.Tényleg csak én voltam béna, de akkor is...
Kész idegölés volt, míg megpróbálltam rájönni, hogyan kell.
Köszönöm szépenkiss


----------



## allpro (2008 December 1)

*MP3 dalok*

Biztos megtalalnam a valaszt... de ki tudja mennyit kene keresgetnem.

Amikor egy MP3 link-re klikkelek, azt mondja hogy nincs jogosultsagom ahhoz.

Mit kell tennem hogy "jogosultsagom" legyen?


----------



## Jig (2008 December 1)

Üdv!
Mikor lépkedek az oldalak közt hogy a régebbi hsz-eket is elolvassam, folyton visszaugrik az első oldalra :S Megőrit... xD


----------



## romesz (2008 December 1)

allpro írta:


> Biztos megtalalnam a valaszt... de ki tudja mennyit kene keresgetnem.
> 
> Amikor egy MP3 link-re klikkelek, azt mondja hogy nincs jogosultsagom ahhoz.
> 
> Mit kell tennem hogy "jogosultsagom" legyen?



ha a szabalyzatot elolvasod akkor megtudod



Kulonben 20 ertelmes hozzaszolas es 48 oras tagsag szukseges a letolteshez.


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 1)

b.p. írta:


> Szia Agotagitti!
> A fórum hibája a jelenség. Áthidalható.
> 1.) A felső és alsó oldalszámsor mellett van egy lefelé mutató nyíl. Ha rákattintasz, beírhatod, hanyadik oldalra szeretnél jutni.
> 2.) A felső oldalszámsor alatti sorban az utolsó gomb a _Megjelenítési módok._ Ha ebben átkapcsolsz másik módra, tudsz újra lapozni.
> ...


 


Jig írta:


> Üdv!
> Mikor lépkedek az oldalak közt hogy a régebbi hsz-eket is elolvassam, folyton visszaugrik az első oldalra :S Megőrit... xD


 
 Hogy ne őrülj meg!


----------



## bengutti (2008 December 1)

Egyes forumoldalakra nem tudok belépni. (pl. GYEREKEKNEK -gyermekdalok, versek, mesek ) 
Azt írja ki a gép, hogy 
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 48247 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*

*AZ én beállításaimmalnem stimmel valami? Mit tegyek? Korábban már jártam pont ezen az oldalon, de most nem megy. *

*Köszi, *
*b*


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 1)

bengutti írta:


> Egyes forumoldalakra nem tudok belépni. (pl. GYEREKEKNEK -gyermekdalok, versek, mesek )
> Azt írja ki a gép, hogy
> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 48247 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*
> 
> ...


 
Másik topikban is felmerült ez a gond. Beidézem az oldalt, olvasd el a kérdést is és a válaszokat is. Nem biztos, hogy tuti megoldást kapsz, de körülbelül ennyit lehet tudni ma. 
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2508&page=91


----------



## bengutti (2008 December 5)

Köszönöm b.p!


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 5)

bengutti írta:


> Köszönöm b.p!


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 12)

*Hahó valaki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de a Főoldal hetek óta (legalább is 2 hete biztos) halott. Mármint a cikkekhez nem lehet hozzászólni. :99:

Az illetékesek tehetnének valamit! :444:
Előre is köszi!:..:


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 14)

*Hahó illetékesek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Vajon orvoslásra kerül a probléma??????????????


----------



## renta (2008 December 15)

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 50695 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1231*
nos ez mi lenne?? se le se fel tölteni nem rnged.. miért?????? a választ pm-be küldjétek el légysziii köszike renta


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 17)

szakidani írta:


> Nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de a Főoldal hetek óta (legalább is 2 hete biztos) halott. Mármint a cikkekhez nem lehet hozzászólni. :99:
> 
> Az illetékesek tehetnének valamit! :444:
> Előre is köszi!:..:



Úgy látom nem olvasgatják az ILLETÉKESEK ezt a fórumot vagy ha véletlen mégis, akkor nem érdekli őket a technikai probléma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 December 17)

szakidani írta:


> Úgy látom nem olvasgatják az ILLETÉKESEK ezt a fórumot vagy ha véletlen mégis, akkor nem érdekli őket a technikai probléma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Javaslom küldj privit Melittának, vagy Goyonak, de inkább az előbbinek, mert Ő az egyetlen ILLETÉKES.
Egyébként feltételezem, hogy a technikai munkatárs (Goyo) más dolog okán foglalt ezért nem tudott a problémának utánanézni..


----------



## varedi (2008 December 23)

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy kérdésem. Valamikor nem annyira rég regisztráltam, fórumoztam is, mikor volt időm, töltöttem le egy pár fejlesztő anyagot a kisfiamnak. Ma jöttem vissza, hogy karácsonyi dalokat szedjek le és nem engedett, nincsenek meg a hozzászólásaim. Miért?
Tudom, hogy rég nem jártam erre, de költöztünk is, kórházban is voltam (ínszalag szakadás), netem sem volt az új házban. Szóval nem tudtam jönni.


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 23)

varedi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lenne egy kérdésem. Valamikor nem annyira rég regisztráltam, fórumoztam is, mikor volt időm, töltöttem le egy pár fejlesztő anyagot a kisfiamnak. Ma jöttem vissza, hogy karácsonyi dalokat szedjek le és nem engedett, nincsenek meg a hozzászólásaim. Miért?
> Tudom, hogy rég nem jártam erre, de költöztünk is, kórházban is voltam (ínszalag szakadás), netem sem volt az új házban. Szóval nem tudtam jönni.


 
Szia Varedi!
 Jó, hogy visszataláltál! A nem annyira régen bizonyára február előtt volt. Akkor volt egy nagy krach és sajnos hozzászólások tízezrei tűntek el. Feltehetőleg a tieid is köztük voltak. 
Ahogy látom, már pótoltad az állandó tagsághoz szükségeseket, így a fontos anyagokat le tudod tölteni. 
Ha lehetőséged van rá, gyere máskor is!


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 23)

Úgy látom ez a Főoldalas probléma nem talál meghallgatásra és orvoslásra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 24)

szakidani írta:


> Vajon orvoslásra kerül a probléma??????????????


 


szakidani írta:


> Úgy látom nem olvasgatják az ILLETÉKESEK ezt a fórumot vagy ha véletlen mégis, akkor nem érdekli őket a technikai probléma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


szakidani írta:


> Úgy látom ez a Főoldalas probléma nem talál meghallgatásra és orvoslásra!!!!!!!!!


 


FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom küldj privit Melittának, vagy Goyonak, de inkább az előbbinek, mert Ő az egyetlen ILLETÉKES.
> Egyébként feltételezem, hogy a technikai munkatárs (Goyo) más dolog okán foglalt ezért nem tudott a problémának utánanézni..


 
Javaslom, hallgass FLAMINGOra!


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 24)

b.p. írta:


> Javaslom, hallgass FLAMINGOra!


Megtettem!


----------



## goyo (2008 December 25)

szakidani írta:


> Nem tudom ki hogy van vele, de a Főoldal hetek óta (legalább is 2 hete biztos) halott. Mármint a cikkekhez nem lehet hozzászólni. :99:
> 
> Az illetékesek tehetnének valamit! :444:
> Előre is köszi!:..:



Az illetékesek tettek valamit 

Köszönjük a türelmet!


----------



## szakidani (2008 December 25)

goyo írta:


> Az illetékesek tettek valamit
> 
> Köszönjük a türelmet!


Köszi szépen és bocs a türelmetlenkedésért. 
Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 4)

Végre megoldódott a Főoldali probléma! Köszönet a helyrehozóknak és Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek!


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 15)

Üdv!
Annak ellenére, hogy egy ideje már a canadahun állandó tagja vagyok, mégis van olyan, ami még nem megy. Például, ha válaszolni akarok valakinek a beírására és nem az egészet csak egy vagy két mondatot akarok beidézni, azt hogyan is tegyem?
A választ előre is köszönöm!
Üdv!


----------



## romesz (2009 Január 15)

szakidani írta:


> Üdv!
> Annak ellenére, hogy egy ideje már a canadahun állandó tagja vagyok, mégis van olyan, ami még nem megy. *Például, ha válaszolni akarok valakinek a beírására és nem az egészet csak egy vagy két mondatot akarok beidézni, azt hogyan is tegyem?*
> A választ előre is köszönöm!
> Üdv!



Ha csak egy-ket mondatra akarsz valaszolni akkor eloszor inditasz a beidez gombbal es a "QUOTE" feliratok kozotti szoveget igazitsd illetve torold a szuksegtelen szoveget.


> nyitja az idezet szoveget es a perjeles pedig zarja tehat az is szukseges, de nem irom ki, mert akkornem lesz lathato a jel  Fontos, hogy a szogletes zarojelek megmaradjanak.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Január 15)

> Ha csak egy-ket mondatra akarsz valaszolni akkor eloszor inditasz a beidez gombbal es a "QUOTE" feliratok kozotti szoveget igazitsd illetve torold a szuksegtelen szoveget. ....... nyitja az idezet szoveget es a perjeles pedig zarja


Valahogy így? 
Köszi romesz!


----------



## leeah (2009 Január 16)

Sziasztok,

A segítségetekre lenne szükségem...Nagyobb fájlok feltöltésekor ezt az üzit írja ki:

*'Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.'* 

A kisebb méretű fájloknál nincs gond, csak azokkal, amelyek meghaladják a pár megát...megjegyzem, hogy a maximálisan feltölthető méretet nem haladta meg a feltöltendő fájl.
Nem tudom mi lehet a gond


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 17)

leeah írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> A segítségetekre lenne szükségem...Nagyobb fájlok feltöltésekor ezt az üzit írja ki:
> 
> ...


 
Régi tapasztalat, hogy a táblázatban leírt max. feltölthető méret inkább tájékoztató, mint pontos érték. Eddig darabolással vagy pl. a Data közbeiktatásával küszöböltük ki.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Január 17)

*Kérdezem, hogy másnál is gond-e.*
Írok egy privit, elküldeném, de visszaírja, hogy x időn belül nem küldhetek újabb privit, próbáljam meg akárhány másodperc múlva. Nomostan tegnap küldtem utoljára privit... Azután másodjára elküldi, csak mintha szórakozna.


----------



## leeah (2009 Január 17)

b.p. írta:


> Régi tapasztalat, hogy a táblázatban leírt max. feltölthető méret inkább tájékoztató, mint pontos érték. Eddig darabolással vagy pl. a Data közbeiktatásával küszöböltük ki.



Köszi a gyors választ kiss


----------



## renta (2009 Január 17)

chettel kapcsolatban szeretnék tanácsot kérni.. két napja nem tudok felmenni eddig semmi gondom nem volt simám bejött a kedvenceknél is de most semmi ha a ch--ről próbálom semmi nem nálam van a gond ez tuti mert délután fentvoltam rá 1órára semmi csak annyit ir ki hogy loandig setting 0% ez miért van????


----------



## Hahalman (2009 Január 23)

A Canadahun kezelofelulete teljesen atallt nekem magyarra. Hiaba mentem a _Vezerlopult-> Opciok modositasa -> Nyelv_-hez, az _English_-t mutat, de a kezelofelulet megis magyar. Megvaltoztattam magyarra, mentettem, majd visszavaltoztattam angolra es megint mentettem - megsem tortent semmilyen valtozas.

Ne haragudj, de en a magyar szamitogepes kifejezeseket egyaltalan nem ismerem vagy ertem, ezert ez rengeteg bosszusagot okoz. Megkoszonnem, ha orvosolni tudnad.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 1)

Azzal van problémám,hogy eltűnt kb 350 hozzászólásom.Törölve lett egy topik.Csak azt nem tudom miért????
Sajnos a sok idétlen firkálás és szándékos offolás ott virít szinte minden oldalon.Azt miért nem törlik?Meglehet nézni a Zene II topikot.Lassan nincs más benne csak,,köszi a számot meg aranyos vagy,hogy feltetted a dalt,,.Az ilyeneket kellene letörölni.


----------



## anro (2009 Február 2)

Ne haragudjatok, mi az oka annak hogy nem tudok semmit downloadolni? Koszi szepen.
Anro


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 2)

anro írta:


> Ne haragudjatok, mi az oka annak hogy nem tudok semmit downloadolni? Koszi szepen.
> Anro


 
Az az oka, hogy nem vagy még állandó tag.

Egy kis olvasnivaló a témában:  



> Letölteni csak *Állandó Tagok* tudnak, hogy te is az legyél *20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES* hozzászólást kell írnod
> *(a feltöltés is annak számít)*, és *48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva*.
> *A 20 hozzászólást gyorsan megszerezheted itt:* #*Szójátékok*
> *Feltöltéshez segítség:* #*Itt található*
> *CanadaHun Teljes Szabályzatát:* #*Itt olvashatod*


----------



## NETboszi_ (2009 Február 4)

*nem értem *

Jó estét  Én csak annyit szeretnék kérdezni hogy hogy működik a témákhoz csatolt dolgok letöltése? Mert a súgókban nem találtam választ és letölteni meg nem enged a rendszer  Az elektronikus írások mappából szeretnék leszedni néhány könyvet  Köszi


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 4)

*Olvasd el az előző hozzászólást, b.p. szépen belinkelte segítségnek a magyarázatot.


*


----------



## Trixy (2009 Február 4)

*Úgy látszik a piros szín sem elég feltűnő*.


----------



## Capi (2009 Február 4)

Rákattintottam a Zene II-re és ezt írta ki 

"*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 44556 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272"

*Én vagyok a hülye, vagy elkövettem valamit? Köszönöm a segítséget amennyiben tudjátok, hol a baj. Capi


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 4)

Capi írta:


> Rákattintottam a Zene II-re és ezt írta ki
> 
> "*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 44556 bytes) in */home3/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272"*
> 
> Én vagyok a hülye, vagy elkövettem valamit? Köszönöm a segítséget amennyiben tudjátok, hol a baj. Capi


 
Ez egy visszatéró fórumhiba, úgy látszik goyo még nem ért idáig a stoppolással. 
A hiba nem a te készülkedben van.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

A Foci topikban több helyen különféle zip-ek és papagájokról stb.képek jelentek meg.Nem mi raktuk fel.Ha valaki keresi ott megtalállja.Érdekes,hogy fél éves hozzászólások alá is bekerültek ezek a dolgok.A technika csodája


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

Nemnagyon akar működni a canadahun.Ha lapozni akarok van,hogy 1 percet is várnom kell.És 90 százalékban beugrik angolul,hogy szerverhiba.Másnak is vannak ilyen problémái?


----------



## Hahalman (2009 Február 26)

afca írta:


> Nemnagyon akar működni a canadahun.Ha lapozni akarok van,hogy 1 percet is várnom kell.És 90 százalékban beugrik angolul,hogy szerverhiba.Másnak is vannak ilyen problémái?


Velem ez napok ota megtortenik, de csak alkalmankent. Neha eleg, ha pusztan frissitek (Ctrl + F5), neha varni kell 10-15 percet.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Február 26)

Most koltozkodunk uj szerverre kis turelmet a heten tuti menni fog minden,es ezek a hibak megszunek.
Goyo pakolja at a nem kis anyagot.
kosz a megerteseteket es turelmeteket.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 26)

Melitta írta:


> Most koltozkodunk uj szerverre kis turelmet a heten tuti menni fog minden,es ezek a hibak megszunek.
> Goyo pakolja at a nem kis anyagot.
> kosz a megerteseteket es turelmeteket.


 Akkor jó.Én meg azt hittem a netemmel van baj.


----------



## magyarok (2009 Február 27)

Szevasztok! 
Új vagyok itt és érdeklődnék hogy amikor belépek a fórumra és bejelentkezem, utána hogyan lépek vissza a Főoldalra? Mert ezt a lehetőséget sehogy sem találom. 
Tud valaki ebben segíteni?


----------



## afca (2009 Február 27)

*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Állandóan ez jön a canadahun helyett.Remélem már nem soká


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 27)

magyarok írta:


> Szevasztok!
> Új vagyok itt és érdeklődnék hogy amikor belépek a fórumra és bejelentkezem, utána hogyan lépek vissza a Főoldalra? Mert ezt a lehetőséget sehogy sem találom.
> Tud valaki ebben segíteni?


 
A fórum főoldala: ITT van, a CH főoldalához kattints az aláírásomra.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2009 Február 28)

Sziasztok!

Felrónám panaszomat: sorozatosan kiléptet a rendszer  
Mindegy, hogy olvasok v írok.

Miért? Kell valamit tennem, hogy ne így legyen? Vagy a most folyó munkálatok miatt van időszakosan?
Tudom nagy munka a költözés, várok is türelmesen, ha kell.


----------



## magyarok (2009 Február 28)

b.p. írta:


> A fórum főoldala: ITT van, a CH főoldalához kattints az aláírásomra.


Sajnos ez a segítség nem volt segítség, mert hiába találok vissza a Canadahun (nyitó) Főoldalára akkor azt mutatja hogy nem vagyok bejelentkezve. Akkor viszont nem enged hozzászólni a témákhoz. Mi lehet a megoldás?


----------



## liloka8 (2009 Február 28)

Kérdésem az volna ,hogy lesz-e chat és hol keressük ,ha már van?


----------



## b.p. (2009 Február 28)

magyarok írta:


> Sajnos ez a segítség nem volt segítség, mert hiába találok vissza a Canadahun (nyitó) Főoldalára akkor azt mutatja hogy nem vagyok bejelentkezve. Akkor viszont nem enged hozzászólni a témákhoz. Mi lehet a megoldás?


Ha hozzá is szeretnél szólni, akkor talán a fórum karbantartás befejeztével lehetőség nyílik rá újra. Addig meg optimistán azoknak a szolgáltatásoknak örülünk, amiket el tudunk érni.


----------



## magyarok (2009 Március 1)

Ez a bejelentkezés után való visszalépés a főoldalra úgy hogy bejelentkezve maradjak, nem megy. Kidob és nem lehet hozzászólni a témákhoz! Hogy lehet ez? Mert mások hozzátudnak szólni, ahogy látom a számokból. Valaki tudna érdemben is segíteni?


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Március 1)

Hát ez a servercsere vagy mi, nem nagyon vált be 
Egész hétvégén most először tudtam belépni, a többi próbálkozásnál folyamatosan nem jött válasz a kérésre
remélem azért valamikor majd javul a helyzet.....


----------



## magyarok (2009 Március 2)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Hát ez a servercsere vagy mi, nem nagyon vált be
> Egész hétvégén most először tudtam belépni, a többi próbálkozásnál folyamatosan nem jött válasz a kérésre
> remélem azért valamikor majd javul a helyzet.....


Jó lenne, mert így nem jó!


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 4)

Sziasztok!
Még kezdő vagyok itt és szerettem volna feltölteni zenét és nemtudttam,hogyan kell?
Gondolom ha feltölteni sem tudttam akkor letölteni sem tudok?
Pedig nagyon szép régi zenéket találtam amit szivesen hallgatnék.
Előre is köszönöm a segitséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Március 5)

Gabika77 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Még kezdő vagyok itt és szerettem volna feltölteni zenét és nemtudttam,hogyan kell?
> Gondolom ha feltölteni sem tudttam akkor letölteni sem tudok?
> Pedig nagyon szép régi zenéket találtam amit szivesen hallgatnék.
> Előre is köszönöm a segitséget.


Tévedsz Kedves Gabika!
Feltölteni tudsz (le - sajnos még várnod kell).
Ahogy a fenti beírásod megtetted, ugyanígy a következő beírásod is megteheted csak a szövegdoboz alatt lévő "csatolás manager" gombot használd.
Hogy hogyan? Katt az aláírás egyes gombjára és olvasd végig.


----------



## attom1 (2009 Március 5)

SZiasztok

Nem tudnátok megmondani hog ycsatolt fájlokat miért nem tudok letölteni?? Válaszotokat előre i sköszönöm.
Üdv: Attom1


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 5)

attom1 írta:


> SZiasztok
> 
> Nem tudnátok megmondani hog ycsatolt fájlokat miért nem tudok letölteni?? Válaszotokat előre i sköszönöm.
> Üdv: Attom1



48 ora tagsag es 20 temaba vago ertelmes hozzaszolas utan tudsz letolteni,


----------



## afca (2009 Március 6)

attom1 írta:


> SZiasztok
> 
> Nem tudnátok megmondani hog ycsatolt fájlokat miért nem tudok letölteni?? Válaszotokat előre i sköszönöm.
> Üdv: Attom1


 Gondolod,hogy csak idejössz.Nem adsz csak kapsz??????Illene elolvasni a szabályzatot.És ha nem fárasztó jólenne valamit fel is tölteni


----------



## jkatal (2009 Március 9)

Szeretnem megtudni mikor lesz ujbol chat?


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 14)

afca írta:


> Remélem nem marad így mert ez borzalom.Egész jónak igérkezett de így valami förtelem.Elhiszem,hogy sok munka van vele de a régi arculat áttekinthetőbb volt.Ez olyan amatőr szint alatti.Nem goyot akarom kritizállni csúcs amit képes csinállni.De ez nagyon nem jó



Szia,
Nehany betumereten es szinen fogok valtoztatni, de ez marad...mindent meg lehet szokni 
Mitol attekinthetetlenebb ?


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 14)

goyo írta:


> Szia,
> Nehany betumereten es szinen fogok valtoztatni, de ez marad...mindent meg lehet szokni
> Mitol attekinthetetlenebb ?



Szia!

Tényleg fura ez az egész, én is el-el tévedek. (Végülis, már mindenki megszokta a régi színeket, berendezést. Ez persze nem azt jelenti, hogy ne lehetne változtatni, csak eltart majd egy kis ideig, míg mi is hozzászokunk.)
De mindent meg lehet szokni persze...
Viszont ez a szürke túl sötét és komor szerintem. Nem lehetne világosabb?


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 14)

afca írta:


> Olyan apró összetömörített.Egyszerűen zavaró.Sajnálom ha így marad.Szebb és külömb volt a régi.A munkádért amit tettél köszönet jár.



A betuket megnovelem...a szelesseg a kezdooldal szelessege..*.DE par napon belul alul ki lehet valasztani a forum aljan egy szeles stilust* (hogy kitoltse a kepernyot...ez foleg a szeles monitorral/LCD TV-vel rendelkezoknek lesz hasznos).


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 14)

Összhatásában tetszik, a színek is tetszenek, gratulálok! Azt, hogy mire hol kattintani, csak megszokás kérdése.
Gratulálok az átmenethez, privi írás közben történt, és nem szállt el. Miután elküldtem, csodálkozva néztem, hova kerültem! 

Goyo, kérlek, a betűk méreténél arra is gondolj, hogy ide járnak öregek is! Félig már vak öreganyátoknak kiég a szeme!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 14)

Én lépek.Nekem nem jön be.Bal oldalon a logó feleslegesen sok helyet foglal.De mindegy törlök mindent és húzok tovább.


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 14)

b.p. írta:


> Összhatásában tetszik, a színek is tetszenek, gratulálok! Azt, hogy mire hol kattintani, csak megszokás kérdése.
> Gratulálok az átmenethez, privi írás közben történt, és nem szállt el. Miután elküldtem, csodálkozva néztem, hova kerültem!
> 
> Goyo, kérlek, a betűk méreténél arra is gondolj, hogy ide járnak öregek is! Félig már vak öreganyátoknak kiég a szeme!



Abszolut gondolok...15 eve a melyen utalt gep elott ulok, en is szeretem a nagyobb betuket :777:

Igy utolag masszornek kellett volna mennem...


----------



## csipkebogyo (2009 Március 14)

goyo írta:


> Szia,
> Nehany betumereten es szinen fogok valtoztatni, de ez marad...mindent meg lehet szokni
> Mitol attekinthetetlenebb ?





Köszönöm én is hogy végre meghallgatásra talált a kérelmem, hogy a Gyerektopikok egy helyre kerültek a Gyereksarokba

Az jó lesz, ha a betűméreten változtatni fogsz....

Többünk kérése még az lenne, hogy a komor sötétszürke alapszin helyett nem lehetne-e valami világosabb szinű " háttér"


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Március 14)

szia Goyo!
Szép lett az oldal, majd megszokjuk az újat is. Egy megjegyzésem lenne, ha jól látom, azt, hogy érkezett-e privát üzenetem, kizárólag a fórum, főoldalán láthatom. Eddig mindig szem előtt volt, az azért jó volt. Nem lehetne ezt vissza?
... és még egy fél megjegyzés, az üzenet módosító gombon kicsit több az ékezet.
Köszi a munkádat.kiss


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 14)

goyo írta:


> A betuket megnovelem...a szelesseg a kezdooldal szelessege..*.DE par napon belul alul ki lehet valasztani a forum aljan egy szeles stilust (hogy kitoltse a kepernyot...*ez foleg a szeles monitorral/LCD TV-vel rendelkezoknek lesz hasznos).



Jajj, ez jó lenne, mert ez így... nagyon fura. Megszoktam, hogy kitölti a képernyőt... 
Bár ezt is biztos meg lehet szokni pár nap alatt... (de azért mégiscsak jobb a régi.)
*Azért köszönjük szépen a csinosítgatást!*


----------



## tsz (2009 Március 14)

A gond nem direchte a fórummal, de a Főoldal hireivel van: nem tudok hozzászólni az adott cikkhez, mert hiába loginolok a cikk végén lévő "szólj hozzá te is..." értelmében, nem nyilik meg a hozzászólás ablak. A probléma perzisztens, akár Firefoxot, akár W. Enet. Explorert használok.
A másik, hogy a Fórumból nem tudok a Főoldalra (az újságcikkekhez) navigálni, legalábbis én nem találtam semmiféle hasonló gombot.


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 14)

b.p. írta:


> Összhatásában tetszik, a színek is tetszenek, gratulálok! Azt, hogy mire hol kattintani, csak megszokás kérdése.
> Gratulálok az átmenethez, privi írás közben történt, és nem szállt el. Miután elküldtem, csodálkozva néztem, hova kerültem!
> 
> Goyo, kérlek, a betűk méreténél arra is gondolj, hogy ide járnak öregek is! Félig már vak öreganyátoknak kiég a szeme!



Ha tul kicsi a betu, akkor nyomd le a "ctrl es a +" gombokat egyszerre es nagyobb lesz a betumeret.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Március 15)

Elment a billentyuzetnek a fele es sehogy nem tudom visszaallitani. Van valami otletetek/:12::12:

Pl a k betu 2 a i betu 5


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 15)

Szerintem nagyon elegáns lett az oldal ezzel a mélyszürkével. És a betűk is jól láthatók a vaksiknak beírásnál, ahogy B.p. kérte.
Csak most este ért a meglepetés, még el kell időznöm, hogy lássam, mi változott vagy mi nem, de a külcsín nekem nagyon tetszik. Különösen a Canadahun felirat a kanadai szimbólum juharlevéllel és a diszkrét piros csík - fehér betűk - zöld csík megoldás. *GRATULA!!!!!*

Csak azt nem tudom még, hogy ami eddig a jobb felső sarokban volt, a saját jelem, amin rögvest láttam, ha értesítőm jött, azt most hol találom, tehát hogy tudok a profiloldalamra ugrani bárhonnan, mint eddig. Valószínű csak én nem fedeztem még fel. 
És mit jelent a nevem mellett hogy "elérhető" meg "nem elérhető". Úgy emlékszem a belépéskor megadott email címemre lehet a chun-on keresztül írni, ettől még a címem védett. Privát meg bárkinek küldhető a tagok közül. Lehet hogy csak én vagyok hülye, de nem tudom, mitől vagyok elérhető és más meg mitől nem. Talán tudtok segíteni.

A lapszélességről érdekes bejegyzéseket olvastam az előző lapon, hogy túl keskeny valakinek és Goyo szerint lesz lehetősége szélesebb képernyőméretben nézni.
Nekem pont fordítva van, kicsit mindig navigálnom kell a lapnézésnél az alsó görgetősávot, mert szélesebb a lap, mint a képernyőm.

Melitta! Én nem vagyok valami szakértő, és biztos kapsz okosabb ötletet is, de nálam olyan van, hogy ha a számoknál kikapcsolom a NUM jelzést, akkor a rajta lévő iránybillentyűk működnek, ha bekapcsolom, akkor a számok. Nem lehet hogy valami funkciót kikapcsoltál véletlenül?


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 15)

Leesett a tantusz, kicsi lassú a felfogásom, de rájöttem. Szóval ha online itt lógok a ch-n, akkor elérhető vagyok, ha elhúztam melegebb éghajlatra és kikapcsoltam a gépem, akkor meg nem. Lángész.


----------



## svarc (2009 Március 15)

*képtár*

üdv Mindenkinek !

...egy kis időt kihagytam a látogatásból, most látom a változásokat - majd megszokom-, de nem találom a képtáramat, ill képeket amit a régi formációba töltöttem fel. a jelenlegi rendszer arról tájékoztat hogy nincs is albumom ! HOVÁ LETT ?
köszi a választ !


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 16)

Nagyon hiányzik a mindenhonnan látható : üzeneteim információ és a közvetlen rakattintási lehetőség.
Borella is ilyesmit írt(jobb felső sarokban volt)

Ja és nagyon lassú lett azzal hogy először mindíg a szürke ablak(talán főoldal?) jön be és csak utána megy a célra.
Eddig közvetlenül vargabetű nélkül ugrott a célra.
Nem tudom ez mire jó ,megállítani olvasni úgysem lehet a fő oldalt annyi idő alatt.

*A külcsínnel semmi baj ,jó* ,de eddig is jó volt.Talán kicsit sötét
A főoldal jobb lett.a belsők meg kinek-hogy


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 16)

romesz írta:


> Ha tul kicsi a betu, akkor nyomd le a "ctrl es a +" gombokat egyszerre es nagyobb lesz a betumeret.


Köszönöm!


----------



## jankovics007 (2009 Március 16)

*letöltés*

szeretnék a fórumokon fellelhető anyagokból letölteni de nem engedi.
mi az oka?

köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 16)

jankovics007 írta:


> szeretnék a fórumokon fellelhető anyagokból letölteni de nem engedi.
> mi az oka?
> 
> köszönöm


 Itt elolvashatod:
*Uj Tagoknak ! Hogyan lehetsz Allando Tag 
KERLEK OLVASD EL ! :* #*1* Klikkelj az egyesre! 

Jó nézelődést kívánok a fórumon és sok jó beszélgetést!


----------



## svarc (2009 Március 16)

svarc írta:


> üdv mindenkinek !
> 
> ...egy kis időt kihagytam a látogatásból, most látom a változásokat - majd megszokom-, de nem találom a képtáramat, ill képeket amit a régi formációba töltöttem fel. A jelenlegi rendszer arról tájékoztat hogy nincs is albumom ! Hová lett ?
> Köszi a választ !


 
én is szeretnék egy hasznos magyarázatot !​


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Március 16)

lassuagyu írta:


> *Nagyon hiányzik a mindenhonnan látható : üzeneteim információ és a közvetlen rakattintási lehetőség.*
> *Borella is ilyesmit írt(jobb felső sarokban volt)*
> 
> Ja és nagyon lassú lett azzal hogy először mindíg a szürke ablak(talán főoldal?) jön be és csak utána megy a célra.
> ...


 

Én is ezt kérdeztem, de még nem kaptunk rá választ. Ez tényleg így marad?


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 17)

Igazából a legfőbb problémáim. Az amit eddig leírtam:
1. Az információ csökkent oldal (üzenetek kijelzése).
2. A *szélességében megcsökken* üzenetfelület (a logó és az információ megjelenése bal oldalon ide nem lehetne visszakapni a zöld lámpácskát?)
3. A főoldal időrabló beolvasása két váltás között.(emiatt erősen lelassult a canada)
4. A Szürke sötét(de ez nem számít)
5. A legördülő ablakban a tagok neveinek megjelenítése nem kontrasztos(de ez megint nem súlyos)
---------

Még mindíg van két hibabejelentő topic

1)*Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide.**...> *ezt* Goyo* indította
*2) **Hibabejelentés** ....>*ezt* Palko* indította és nemhasználtnak látszik


--------

A Fórum főoldal kiváló(kicsit a blog szélesség nagy a TOP 10 nél)
Egyébként nagy munka lehetett és köszönjük. Azt is szégyellem hogy beírok.


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 17)

Arima3 írta:


> Én is ezt kérdeztem, de még nem kaptunk rá választ. Ez tényleg így marad?



Az uj design marad...eddig a forumon nem volt logo, reklam, sot a fooldali hirhozzaszolas sem ment rendesen egy ideje.

Nalam most is gyors...soha nem tud olyan gyors lenni mint egy magyarorszagi oldal, leven a szerver amerikaban van (viszont Kanadaban nyilvan joval gyorsabb mintha Mo.-n lenne).
*Mint minden komolyabb forum oldalnal, a lenyeg, a normalis bongeszo (ertsd nem Internet Explorer).

Normalis bongeszo letoltesi linkek:
*

*Firefox 3.1 beta (magyar es angol felulet)*
*Opera (magyar es angol felulet)*
*Safari 4 beta (ez jelenleg a leggyorsabb, csak angol felulet)*
*Google Chrome (magyar es angol felulet)*



lassuagyu írta:


> Igazából a legfőbb problémáim. Az amit eddig leírtam:
> 1. Az információ csökkent oldal (üzenetek kijelzése).
> 2. A *szélességében megcsökken* üzenetfelület (a logó és az információ megjelenése bal oldalon ide nem lehetne visszakapni a zöld lámpácskát?)
> 3. A főoldal időrabló beolvasása két váltás között.(emiatt erősen lelassult a canada)
> ...



Ahogy irtam, minden oldal bal also sarkaban szeles kinezetre lehet valtani (igy a szurke szin is alig latszik, ha ez zavaro). A lassusagra megoldas lehet a fenti bongeszok egyike. A zold lampacska helyett, most felirat jelenik meg (ki elerheto). *Az uzenetek kijelzese minden oldalra vissza fog kerulni.*


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 17)

goyo írta:


> Az uj design marad...eddig a forumon nem volt logo, reklam, sot a fooldali hirhozzaszolas sem ment rendesen egy ideje.
> 
> Nalam most is gyors...soha nem tud olyan gyors lenni mint egy magyarorszagi oldal, leven a szerver amerikaban van (viszont Kanadaban nyilvan joval gyorsabb mintha Mo.-n lenne).
> *Mint minden komolyabb forum oldalnal, a lenyeg, a normalis bongeszo (ertsd nem Internet Explorer).*
> ...



goyo itt nem abszolút lassúságról van szó hanem relatív lassúságról
Az eddigihez viszonyítva sőt a téma megválaszoláskori bekerüléshez képest is csak akkor lassú amikor a szürke felületre vált ,akkor kétszer annyi ideig tart a váltás.
Az pont a logó megjelenítéssel több és az ott lévő kiírásokkal.
De értem ha ez velejár a canadával megszokjuk ,de fenntartom érezhetően lassabb ,*ott akkor*!
a Mozilla Firefox-al ugyan az az egymáshoz viszonyított lassúság érződik
Bocs tudom sokat dolgoztál , csak leírtam.
----------------
Még volna egy észrevételem:Ez nem a mostanira vonatkozik.Bevezettél egy privát üzenet szűrést.
Ami nagyon okos és jó dolog.Csak egy bibi van az *elküldött* üzeneteknél *feladóra* szűrni értelmetlen ott minden feladó ugyan az ,ott címzettre volna érdemes szűrni


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 17)

Kedves Goyo!
Először is köszönöm, hogy elolvasod problémáinkat, és válaszolsz kérés - kérdéseinkre. 
Az új design megszokható, idő kérdése.
Marad mint probléma, Arima, Lassuagyu és Borella által is említett *minden oldalról elérhető üzenetek információ és a közvetlen rakattintási lehetőség*.
Amint láttam ennek megoldása is idő kérdése, tehát várni fogunk.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Március 17)

goyo írta:


> Az uj design marad...eddig a forumon nem volt logo, reklam, sot a fooldali hirhozzaszolas sem ment rendesen egy ideje.
> 
> Nalam most is gyors...soha nem tud olyan gyors lenni mint egy magyarorszagi oldal, leven a szerver amerikaban van (viszont Kanadaban nyilvan joval gyorsabb mintha Mo.-n lenne).
> *Mint minden komolyabb forum oldalnal, a lenyeg, a normalis bongeszo (ertsd nem Internet Explorer).*
> ...


 
Én sem a dizájnra gondoltam, - hogy marad-e - hanem az üzenetek könnyebb elérhetőségére, mint ahogy az idézetből ki is emeltem azt a részt. De most már látom a választ is. Kösz.


----------



## svarc (2009 Március 18)

svarc írta:


> én is szeretnék egy hasznos magyarázatot !
> ​


 
én egy magam-szerelte csotrogány géppel, explorer böngészővel kiválóan megvagyok !
jobban érdekelne mi történt a " régi " képfeltöltésekkel !
EHHEZ NEM TUD SENKI HOZZÁSZÓLNI ?​


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 18)

goyo írta:


> Ahogy irtam, minden oldal bal also sarkaban szeles kinezetre lehet valtani (igy a szurke szin is alig latszik, ha ez zavaro). *Az uzenetek kijelzese minden oldalra vissza fog kerulni.*



Szia!

A széles változat valóban jobb, mint a "natúr". Köszi!
Persze eltart egy darabig, míg hozzászokik az ember az új design-hoz, de előbb-utóbb mindenki belejön. (Addig marad a: "jézusom mitis-holis?" érzés.)
A privik valóban hiányoznak, de mint írtad visszakerülnek.
Nekem egy olyan kérdésem lenne privi ügyben, hogy:
A beérkezett üzeneteket lehet feladónként "almappákba" tenni, így könnyebb a keresés.
Ezt nem lehetne megcsinálni az elküldöttekkel is?
Jó, tudom... menjek a sóhivatalba, van ettől nagyobb gondod/gondotok is.

Köszönjük a munkát! És a széles változat gyors létrehozását!


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 18)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> 
> A széles változat valóban jobb, mint a "natúr". Köszi!
> Persze eltart egy darabig, míg hozzászokik az ember az új design-hoz, de előbb-utóbb mindenki belejön. (Addig marad a: "jézusom mitis-holis?" érzés.)
> ...


*Tangenor!*
Pontosan azt mondtam a címzettre szűréssel.

Csinálni kell egy címzettre szürést a küldött üzeneteknél.És az ertedményt összes kijelöléssel át tenni egy almappába.
Igen ám de ez nem létező funkció ezért írtam be ide a problámás rovatba ezt az észrevételt.
Ezek szerint nem csak egyedül vagyok az észrevétellel.
*Én csak mint logikátlanság* észrevételeztem a fordított szűrést a küldött üzeneteknél.Ennél a hozzászólásomnál:http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1409228&postcount=1484


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 18)

Amikor rálépek a Gyors Linkek -- Követett Témák opcióra, ezt a választ kapom:

*Fórum üzenet * *A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned 
*
* VAGY
* *A fórum látogatásából ki vagy zárva a következő okok miatt:
Nincs indoklás.*
*A kizárás feloldásra kerül: Soha*


    

A többi rész láthatóan működik.


----------



## tájdi (2009 Március 18)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Amikor rálépek a Gyors Linkek -- Követett Témák opcióra, ezt a választ kapom:
> 
> *Fórum üzenet **A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned *
> 
> ...


 
Én is pont ezt szerettem volna írni. Ide is csak úgy jutottam, hogy az elmúlt 24 óra üzenetei között kerestem meg a fórumot.


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 18)

tájdi írta:


> Én is pont ezt szerettem volna írni. Ide is csak úgy jutottam, hogy az elmúlt 24 óra üzenetei között kerestem meg a fórumot.



Ha az uj uzenetekre kattintasz akkor vegig tudod jarni az egesz forumot es hozzaszolni a kedvenceidhez, azok halvany zolddel vannak jelolve


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 19)

Köszi romesz! Ez átmenetileg segít. De nagyon praktikusnak találtam a Gyors Linkek -- Követett Témák opciót. Remélem, gyorsan visszatér a szémüzetésből!


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 19)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Köszi romesz! Ez átmenetileg segít. De nagyon praktikusnak találtam a Gyors Linkek -- Követett Témák opciót. Remélem, gyorsan visszatér a szémüzetésből!



en is ugy gondoltam, hogy atmenetileg segit. Nekem is egyszerubb volt a gyorslinkkel eddig. Bar csak 10 kedvenc temam van bejelolve es azt hiszem a vegen azokrol is leszokom majd.

A hatalmas kepet kivettem az uzenetedbol, mert szetnyomta a forumot /goyo/


----------



## ani02 (2009 Március 19)

sziasztok

problémám ugyan ez:
A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned 

VAGY
A fórum látogatásából ki vagy zárva a következő okok miatt:
Nincs indoklás.
A kizárás feloldásra kerül: Soha

de látom, hathatós segitség nincs rá.
pedig nagyon jó lenne...

üdv:a


----------



## romesz (2009 Március 19)

ha fel hozzuk akkor hamarabb megoldasra kerul a dolog vagy ki "goyo"ztak minket?


----------



## Maligán (2009 Március 19)

GOLYO !!!
A privat uzenetek is carul mukodnek !!!!!


----------



## goyo (2009 Március 20)

Gyerekek, amikor rakattintotok a Kovetett temak linkre a Gyors linkek menuben elvileg csak annal jelenhet meg a fenti hibauzenet, akit menet kozben kileptetett a rendszer. Kerdes: ha a hibauzenet utan valahova kattintotok, be vagytok lepve ?

Maligan, a privikkel semmi gond.
Ha megis van gondod, a "carul mukodik" nem sokat segit nekem a megoldasban.


----------



## Maligán (2009 Március 20)

goyo írta:


> Maligan, a privikkel semmi gond.
> Ha megis van gondod, a "carul mukodik" nem sokat segit nekem a megoldasban.


na nekem pedig carul mukodik
a bibi pedig 
levelironak visszavalaszkent nem megy el a level 
a kuldeskor ez jon fel !


Érvénytelen címzett felhasználónév. Nyomd meg a vissza gombot, és írd be a helyes nevet, majd próbáld újraküldeni. Kattints ide a taglista megtekintéséhez


ki kell masolni az uzit , bemenni a pogar acontjaba ott klicc a privat uz kuldesre es akkor elmegy .
nekem ez idegesitoen maceras ,es tudom a HIBA 
NEM AZ EN KESZULEKEMBEN VAN


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Március 20)

ani02 írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> problémám ugyan ez:
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned
> ...



Nekem is ezt írja ki. Nem is értem, miért lettem (volna) kizárva.  Egyébként a fórumba beenged a rendszer. Van esetleg valami más útja-módja annak, hogy a követett témáimat követni tudjam?


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Március 20)

goyo írta:


> Gyerekek, amikor rakattintotok a Kovetett temak linkre a Gyors linkek menuben elvileg csak annal jelenhet meg a fenti hibauzenet, akit menet kozben kileptetett a rendszer. Kerdes: ha a hibauzenet utan valahova kattintotok, be vagytok lepve ?
> 
> Maligan, a privikkel semmi gond.
> Ha megis van gondod, a "carul mukodik" nem sokat segit nekem a megoldasban.



Igen, Goyo, bárhol máshol be vagyunk lépve, csak a Vezérlőpultban a további követett témákra kattintva adja a hibaüzenetet. Nekem legalább is.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 21)

goyo írta:


> Gyerekek, amikor rakattintotok a Kovetett temak linkre a Gyors linkek menuben elvileg csak annal jelenhet meg a fenti hibauzenet, akit menet kozben kileptetett a rendszer. Kerdes: ha a hibauzenet utan valahova kattintotok, be vagytok lepve?


Szia goyo!

Akár belépés után azonnal is képes vagyok ilyen hibaüzenetet kapni. Akkor kapok, amikor ezt a menüpontot választom. Mindig. Mindegynek tűnik, hogy előtte közvetlenül mit csináltam.


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 21)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Szia goyo!
> 
> Akár belépés után azonnal is képes vagyok ilyen hibaüzenetet kapni. Akkor kapok, amikor ezt a menüpontot választom. Mindig. Mindegynek tűnik, hogy előtte közvetlenül mit csináltam.


 
Már nálam is tele a padlás ezekkel az üzikkel. 

A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned 

VAGY
A fórum látogatásából ki vagy zárva a következő okok miatt:
Nincs indoklás.
A kizárás feloldásra kerül: Soha

Simán a képembe kapom, noha be vagyok jelentkezve - sőt, még le se jártam!

Ha a követett témáimat szeretném látni, vagy a mappáimat akarom rendezni puff neki, máris ott a szöveg. 
Csak az a baj, hogy így külön kerülőutakon, meg keresgélve tudok egyes dolgokat megtekinteni, ha szeretnék normálisan fórumozni. 
Így ha csak rövid időm van bejönni a Ch-ra, már nem is jövök. 
(No, meg egy kicsit idegesítő, hogy mostoha gyerekként vagyok kezelve, mintha ezt kapnám minduntalan: :9


Drága Goyo! 
Ha van, vagy lesz időd, légy kedves orvosolni eme aprócska (laikus szemmel aprócska) hibucikát! 

Santane -->:656:




<-- Goyo 

kiss


----------



## Smicii (2009 Március 21)

Feltöltéssel van gondom, ~10 MB-os pdf-et nem sikerült sokszori próbálkozással sem feltenni.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 Március 21)

Gyors linkek/Vegyes/Követett témák - is a "bejelentkezős" hibaüzenetet küldi.


----------



## dreaming58 (2009 Március 21)

cathy222 írta:


> Igen, Goyo, bárhol máshol be vagyunk lépve, csak a Vezérlőpultban a további követett témákra kattintva adja a hibaüzenetet. Nekem legalább is.



Sziasztok!
Én a "gyors linkek" menüből sem tudom elérni a követett témáimat, sőt a vezérlőpultból sem...
Egyedül akkor, ha VÉLETLENÜL épp látszik a lista - mert az sem mindig látszik ott a vezérlőpultban...na onnan tudok belépni - 5 követett témám van, van hogy ebből egy sem látszik (ma pl úgy volt) aztán van hogy 2 látszik, aztán meg mind az 5  - nem is értem...


----------



## ani02 (2009 Március 22)

dreaming58 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én a "gyors linkek" menüből sem tudom elérni a követett témáimat, sőt a vezérlőpultból sem...
> Egyedül akkor, ha VÉLETLENÜL épp látszik a lista - mert az sem mindig látszik ott a vezérlőpultban...na onnan tudok belépni - 5 követett témám van, van hogy ebből egy sem látszik (ma pl úgy volt) aztán van hogy 2 látszik, aztán meg mind az 5  - nem is értem...


 

sziasztok

na én is igy vagyok-kivagyok zárva, soha napjáig.
csak az a csúcs az egészben, hogy pár napja még engedett betenni topicokat a követett témákba.
örömködtem-mert én is sok témát követek-követnék-amit egyenként nagyon nehéz megkeresgetni.
szóval nagyon jó lenne ez a fubkció-ha működne

üdv:a


----------



## elke (2009 Március 23)

Sziasztok, Tudja valaki hogy lehet-e a látogatói üzeneteimet törölni nem csak az enyémet hanem amit mások írtak....szeretem én kapni őket de számomra már 20 oldal is áttekinthetetlen belőlle a minap arra gondoltam mindig csak a legfrissebbeket hagynám és rendszeresen törölném a többit akkor áttekinthető marad....hát nem tudom törölni csak a sajátom és most kicsit elvagyok keseredve mert nem akarom az egész látogatói üzenetfunkciót megszüntetni hiszen úgy örülök, ha gondolnak rám....de egyszerűen kaotikusnak érzem azt a sok oldalt és elkezdett zavarni....


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 23)

elke írta:


> Sziasztok, Tudja valaki hogy lehet-e a látogatói üzeneteimet törölni nem csak az enyémet hanem amit mások írtak....szeretem én kapni őket de számomra már 20 oldal is áttekinthetetlen belőlle a minap arra gondoltam mindig csak a legfrissebbeket hagynám és rendszeresen törölném a többit akkor áttekinthető marad....hát nem tudom törölni csak a sajátom és most kicsit elvagyok keseredve mert nem akarom az egész látogatói üzenetfunkciót megszüntetni hiszen úgy örülök, ha gondolnak rám....de egyszerűen kaotikusnak érzem azt a sok oldalt és elkezdett zavarni....


Ez engem is érdekel, mert addig eljutottam, hogy kitöröltem, de a helye ott maradt valami olyan felirattal, hogy itt Kovács Julika üzenete volt. Ezzel helyet nem spóroltam, rend nem lett, viszont Kovács Julika vérig sértődhetett (okkal, joggal)


----------



## elke (2009 Március 23)

b.p. írta:


> Ez engem is érdekel, mert addig eljutottam, hogy kitöröltem, de a helye ott maradt valami olyan felirattal, hogy itt Kovács Julika üzenete volt. Ezzel helyet nem spóroltam, rend nem lett, viszont Kovács Julika vérig sértődhetett (okkal, joggal)


 
Ja volt valami "puhán töröl" régebben....és igazad van sértődésre ad okot a hely meg fogy vagyis én úgy érzem tele a szekrényem
És ciki mert tényleg szívesen fogadom az üzeneteket, de kényszeresen rendet raknék a szekrényemben időnként....
nem sértésként és hiszem hogy még ezt a törlést is megtudnám úgy tenni, hogy Kovács Julika se bántódjon meg....de ha nem történik meg bezárom az ablakot és ismerem magam akkor is zrikálni fog a tudat hogy noha nem látom de ott vannak....
Segítség!!!!!


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 23)

Szia!
Szeretném tudni hogy fórumon belül van-e lehetőség arra,hogy azokat a topicokat amit sűrün látogatok el mentsem magamnak?
Ha van akkor légyszi írdd le hogyan tudom megcsinálni.
Köszönöm​


----------



## Helma (2009 Március 23)

Látom többeknek ez a problémája,nálam is ez a hibaüzenet jelenik meg a követett témák- linkre rákattintva.



Santane írta:


> Már nálam is tele a padlás ezekkel az üzikkel.
> 
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned
> 
> ...


----------



## Helma (2009 Március 23)

mézesmaci írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Szeretném tudni hogy fórumon belül van-e lehetőség arra,hogy azokat a topicokat amit sűrün látogatok el mentsem magamnak?
> Ha van akkor légyszi írdd le hogyan tudom megcsinálni.
> ...


 
Mikor beidézel vagy simán hozzászólsz egy-egy topichoz, akkor a üzeneted alatt, a kiegészítő lehetőségekben feliratkozás cimszó alatt beállíthatod, hogy követett legyen a téma.


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 24)

Hello mindenkinek!

Ne csodálkozzatok, jelenleg mindenkinél ez a helyzet.
Melitta már írta dolgoznak a megoldáson, türelem!
Attól, hogy minden nap beírja valaki, mint új felfedezést, nem fog hamarabb megoldódni.
Ha jól sejtem a nagy munkálatoknak még nem értünk a végére, van még mit csinálniuk, ők sem unatkoznak.


----------



## Robonban (2009 Március 24)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok még és nekem, ami nektek minden megszokott az nekem gond.
Pld. szeretnék hozzászólni valamihez, feltölteni , vagy bármi egyéb, nem tudom/ nem találom hogy hol tehetem meg. Itt szerencsém volt mert láttam a hozzászólás lehetőségét. Általában inkább olvasok, de a MAGYAR jellegű témához, néhány adattal infóval szívesen hozzájárulok.
Köszönöm a segítségeteket.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 24)

Robonban írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Új vagyok még és nekem, ami nektek minden megszokott az nekem gond.
> Pld. szeretnék hozzászólni valamihez, feltölteni , vagy bármi egyéb, nem tudom/ nem találom hogy hol tehetem meg. Itt szerencsém volt mert láttam a hozzászólás lehetőségét. Általában inkább olvasok, de a MAGYAR jellegű témához, néhány adattal infóval szívesen hozzájárulok.
> Köszönöm a segítségeteket.


 
Szia!  Használd először a Súgót
http://canadahun.com/forum/faq.php

részletes információkat kapsz a fórum használatáról. Amivel ezután sem boldogulsz, arra nyugodtan kérdezz rá.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 25)

Hajrá gyerekek majd csak meglesz ,mi várunk türelmesen
Sok sikert a munkátokhoz.
Hisz mi csak használjuk azt ,amit ti verejtékkel.pénzel megtesztek.


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 25)

Robonban írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Új vagyok még és nekem, ami nektek minden megszokott az nekem gond.
> Pld. szeretnék hozzászólni valamihez, feltölteni , vagy bármi egyéb, nem tudom/ nem találom hogy hol tehetem meg. Itt szerencsém volt mert láttam a hozzászólás lehetőségét. Általában inkább olvasok, de a MAGYAR jellegű témához, néhány adattal infóval szívesen hozzájárulok.
> Köszönöm a segítségeteket.





b.p. írta:


> Szia!  Használd először a Súgót
> http://canadahun.com/forum/faq.php
> 
> részletes információkat kapsz a fórum használatáról. Amivel ezután sem boldogulsz, arra nyugodtan kérdezz rá.



De elég lett volna a felette levő üzenetem aláírását is átolvasni. Benne van a segítség.


----------



## elke (2009 Március 25)

Szeretném a látogatói üzeneteimet időnként törölni amikor úgy érzem kibugyog a postaláda....Melittánktól azt az infót kaptam a dátum mellett kell lennie egy kiskockának ha azt kipipálom akkor törölhetek....a profil oldalon a dátumot megleltem de kiskockát nem....ha valaki tudja hol az a kiskocka egyáltalán a látogatói oldalamon kell azt keresni a dátum mellet?  kérem segítsen írja nekem meg....Köszönöm!


----------



## GIGI (2009 Március 26)

en meg mindig a kepeim utan hajtok... 2 honap eltelt, hogy eloszor erdeklodtem, azota sem valtozott a helyzet - tisztelet Melitta turelmet kero valaszanak - semmi konkretat nem tudok, a Galeriaba feltett osszes kepem eltunt... nem tudom masoke is eltunt-e?... nem artott volna egy figyelmeztetest szetkuldeni a tagok kozott, hogy az atallas miatt lehetseges a kepek-csatolt fileok, stb. elvesztese... nem?... most futhatok a kepeim utan, konyoroghetek, joindulatert esedezhetek, a sajat kepeimert... elegge visszas egy helyzet, en legalabbis igy erzem... es magasan le...va erzem magam... 
lehet, hogy turelmetlennek hatok 2 honap varakozassal a hatam mogott, lehet hogy udvariatlannak, vagy ugy nez ki, nem becsulom a lehetoseget, hogy e forumot latogathatom, de en meg ugy gondolom, miutan ugyan olyan tag vagyok mint barki mas, a kepeimnek is ugyanugy meg kellene hogy legyenk, mint mindenki masnak... ... szoltam... uff...


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 26)

elke írta:


> Szeretném a látogatói üzeneteimet időnként törölni amikor úgy érzem kibugyog a postaláda....Melittánktól azt az infót kaptam a dátum mellett kell lennie egy kiskockának ha azt kipipálom akkor törölhetek....a profil oldalon a dátumot megleltem de kiskockát nem....ha valaki tudja hol az a kiskocka egyáltalán a látogatói oldalamon kell azt keresni a dátum mellet?  kérem segítsen írja nekem meg....Köszönöm!


 
Megnyugtatlak - már amennyiben ez nyugtatás  -, hogy nálam sincs már kiskocka. Annak idején még volt, megpróbáltam törölni, de abban se volt köszönet. Ugyanis csak a tartalmat törölte, magát az ablakot nem, amiben a hozzászólás volt. Így lett egy rakat üres ablak hozzászólás gyanánt a profilomon. Baromi randa volt. Így már nem törlök. Mondjuk már nem is tudnék, hiszen a törlés funkció megszűnt, eltűnt.

Amúgy én nem azért írom be a tapasztalataimat a fórummal kapcsolatosan, hogy piszkáljam az illetékeseket, hanem hogy segítsem a munkájukat.:11:


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 26)

lassuagyu írta:


> Nem tudom miért mondod hogy te nem azért írod be a hibajelenséget , vagy a tapasztalataidat.Szerintem az alőtted szóló *elke *sem piszkálni akart. csak volt egy problémája.Én is szeretném törölni a profil üzeneteket.időnként.Az hogy csak lágy törlést csinált az egy programozói kérdés azt is meg tudnák változtatni.


 
Nagyon félreérted a helyzetet, nem Elkének szántam az utolsó mondatot. Elke meg nagyon is jól tudja, hogy még véletlenül se hinném, hogy ő piszkálni akarna. 
A beírásomban Elke hozzászólására, valamint az előtte szólók írásaira reagáltam. 
Te még mindig nem ismersz engem Lassuagyu fórumtárs!  :lol:
De nincs ezzel semmi baj!


----------



## elke (2009 Március 26)

Okké most megnyugodtam a kiskockám elveszett....Mivel ezt az oldalt olvassák a Teknikai munkatársak tudják már hogy a látogatói oldalon megszünt a kicsikocka amivel régebben valóban lehetett törölni a látogatói üzeneteket saját magunknak.... Bízom benne, hogy idővel....amikor a "nagytakarítások" megtörténtek.....és egyébb fontosabb helyreállítások, fejlesztések akkor lesz kicsikockám amit pipálva törölhetek az üzeneteimből mert azon felöl, hogy engem zavar, ha túl sok és áttekinthetetlen....bizony sok helyet is foglal....miért küzdök a kicsikockáért? Mert örömmel fogadom a látogatói üzeneteket és örömmel is küldöm azokat amikor úgy érzem....ezért nem szeretném ezt a funkciót megszüntetni amire egyébként az opcióknák lehetőség van....
Igen pontosan tudtam, santane enyhe zavarral csak jelezte neki is van ezzel problémája....utánna nézett....megoldást ő sem tud....és jelezte a moderátoraink felé türelmét....:lol: ennyi volt ez a kedves üzenet....semmi több....

Szeretem a Canadahunt!Hálás vagyok a fejlesztésekért....a munkáért amit belefektetnek....még akkor is, ha nekem tanulnom és szoknom kell a változásokat....


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 27)

Elke!

Tudom, ez nem vígasztal, de nekem vendég könyvem sincs.
Nálam az van kipipálva rá, hogy CSAK a barátlistámon lévő emberek lássák... ők nem látnak semmit, de még én se!
Igaz, *nekem egyáltalán nem hiányzik*.:``::mrgreen:
Ha valaki közülük írni akar, arra tökéletesen megfelel a privi.
Így nekem nem hiányzik a "kiskocka" azt sem tudom hogy nézett ki.
Viszont!
Az jutott az eszembe, hogy ott nem lehet beállítani, hogy moderálod-e a hszeket? (A blogban lehet)
Mert ha lehet, nézd meg ki van-e pipálva, hogy igen.


----------



## elke (2009 Március 27)

Szia Targenor , tudom mi van feléd, én egy kicsit más vagyok :lol:
Megnézem a blognál, de szerintem az nem fog a látogatói üzenetmoderálásában segíteni köszönöm szépen kiss


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 27)

Targenor írta:


> Elke!
> 
> Tudom, ez nem vígasztal, de nekem vendég könyvem sincs.
> Nálam az van kipipálva rá, hogy CSAK a barátlistámon lévő emberek lássák... ők nem látnak semmit, de még én se!
> ...


 
A vendégkönyv lehetőségei: kinyitod, becsukod, valamint mindenki látja, csak a barátaid látják. 
Más nincs.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 27)

Elke, Drágám! A te profilodban kísérleteztem, ha nyomot látsz. Beírtam és kitöröltem egy üzenetet a vendégkönyvedből. 
Vagyis: a beíró és Melitta törölhet.


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 27)

Helma írta:


> Mikor beidézel vagy simán hozzászólsz egy-egy topichoz, akkor a üzeneted alatt, a kiegészítő lehetőségekben feliratkozás cimszó alatt beállíthatod, hogy követett legyen a téma.


 


Köszönöm szépen.​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 27)

Nemtudok rákattintani arra hogy feliratkozás miért?


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 27)

Targenor írta:


> Elke!
> 
> Tudom, ez nem vígasztal, de nekem vendég könyvem sincs.
> Nálam az van kipipálva rá, hogy CSAK a barátlistámon lévő emberek lássák... ők nem látnak semmit, de még én se!
> ...


 
Hát ez elég elkeserítő! Pedig biztos sokan szeretnének neked csilli-villi képeket betenni a vendégkönyvedbe! Na, de ha nem hiányzik, akkor nem kapsz...


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

Santane írta:


> Hát ez elég elkeserítő! Pedig biztos sokan szeretnének neked csilli-villi képeket betenni a vendégkönyvedbe! Na, de ha nem hiányzik, akkor nem kapsz...


 Nekem is sikerült addig kattigatnom amíg mindent kidobtam a profil oldalamról.


----------



## szekelbea (2009 Március 27)

Sziasztok!új vagyok itt, mikor lehetek állandó tag?már irtam pár sort, de inkább tanulmányozom az oldalakat ,a tanácsokat is, a bevándorlással kapcsolatban ,hogy lehet barátokat szerezni itt? Bea kiss


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 27)

afca írta:


> Nekem is sikerült addig kattigatnom amíg mindent kidobtam a profil oldalamról.


 
Ezek szerint te tudod, hogy hogyan kell törölni a vendégkönyved beírásait? Pont erről van szó feljebb, azaz ez volt az egyik kérdés. 

Amúgy különben engem nem zavarnak a csilli-villik egy bizonyos mértékig. A jó izlés határáig. Mondjuk Madonna meztelenül pávatollal csilli-villiben... szóval azt már nehezen viseltem. (egy nem Ch-os blogban láttam)


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

szekelbea írta:


> Sziasztok!új vagyok itt, mikor lehetek állandó tag?már irtam pár sort, de inkább tanulmányozom az oldalakat ,a tanácsokat is, a bevándorlással kapcsolatban ,hogy lehet barátokat szerezni itt? Bea kiss


 
Ahhoz,hogy állandó tag légy kell 20 értelmes hozzászólás és 48 óra.Letölteni csak *állandó tagok* tudnak.Hogy miként lehetsz az arra válasz kapsz *ITT*. 

Remélem sok szép napot eltöltesz közöttünk.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

Santane írta:


> Ezek szerint te tudod, hogy hogyan kell törölni a vendégkönyved beírásait? Pont erről van szó feljebb, azaz ez volt az egyik kérdés.
> 
> Amúgy különben engem nem zavarnak a csilli-villik egy bizonyos mértékig. A jó izlés határáig. Mondjuk Madonna meztelenül pávatollal csilli-villiben... szóval azt már nehezen viseltem. (egy nem Ch-os blogban láttam)


 
Ez a baj,hogy nem tudom hogy sikerült kitörölnömDe engem nagyon zavart a ,,szép jó reggelt,,meg a ,,szép napot,,stb.Lehet csak én vagyok ilyen?De már így 80 felé az ember bogaras


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 27)

afca írta:


> Ez a baj,hogy nem tudom hogy sikerült kitörölnömDe engem nagyon zavart a ,,szép jó reggelt,,meg a ,,szép napot,,stb.Lehet csak én vagyok ilyen?De már így 80 felé az ember bogaras


 
Jaj, te nagyon bogaras ember!




Jól van, egye penész, figyelni fogok arra, hogy nehogy esetleg felzaklasson valaki egy szép napot szöveggel!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

Santane írta:


> Jaj, te nagyon bogaras ember!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Targenor (2009 Március 27)

Santane írta:


> Hát ez elég elkeserítő! Pedig biztos sokan szeretnének neked csilli-villi képeket betenni a vendégkönyvedbe! Na, de ha nem hiányzik, akkor nem kapsz...



Na, pont ezért ÖRÜLÖK, hogy az örök vadászmezőkre sikerült elvarázsolnom.



Santane írta:


> Amúgy különben engem nem zavarnak a csilli-villik egy bizonyos mértékig. A jó izlés határáig...



Igen, az a baj, hogy pl. nem mindenkit hoz lázba 1-1 "szentkép"...:mrgreen:
Én például elég rosszul vagyok attól, ha valaki rám akarja erőltetni a saját "vallásosságát"...



afca írta:


> Ahhoz,hogy állandó tag légy kell 20 értelmes hozzászólás és *24 óra*.Letölteni csak *állandó tagok* tudnak.Hogy miként lehetsz az arra válasz kapsz *ITT*.
> 
> Remélem sok szép napot eltöltesz közöttünk.





afca írta:


> ...így 80 felé...



afca!:grin:

Tudom a "kor teszi", de nem 24 óra, hanem 48!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 27)

targenor írta:


> afca!:grin:
> 
> Tudom a "kor teszi", de nem 24 óra, hanem 48!:d


 

:222::656::656::656:


----------



## szekelbea (2009 Március 27)

afca írta:


> Ahhoz,hogy állandó tag légy kell 20 értelmes hozzászólás és 24 óra.Letölteni csak *állandó tagok* tudnak.Hogy miként lehetsz az arra válasz kapsz *ITT*.
> 
> Remélem sok szép napot eltöltesz közöttünk.


Kőszőnőm !Bea


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Március 27)

Nem kellenek a szent jókívánságok.De ha jönnek legalább törölhetném őket


----------



## elke (2009 Március 27)

lassuagyu írta:


> Nem kellenek a szent jókívánságok.De ha jönnek legalább törölhetném őket


 
Ha nem kell akkor töröld az opcióknál ezt a functiót :lol: ennyi :lol:


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 30)

Kedves Melitta, 
nem bírom megállni szó nélkül....
Azt gondolom, hogy birubaru tegnapi ténykedése a Zene II-ben (kb. 17656-17674) kimeríti a tiszteletlen viselkedés fogalmát.
Ebben az esetben és hasonlóknál talán mégis el kellene gondolkodni valamiféle retorzión.... Üdv. Wulfi


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 30)

Wulfi írta:


> Kedves Melitta,
> nem bírom megállni szó nélkül....
> Azt gondolom, hogy birubaru tegnapi ténykedése a Zene II-ben (kb. 17656-17674) kimeríti a tiszteletlen viselkedés fogalmát.
> Ebben az esetben és hasonlóknál talán mégis el kellene gondolkodni valamiféle retorzión.... Üdv. Wulfi


Drága Wulfi! Megnéztem. A hozzászólások jobb felső sarkában, a dátummal egyvonalban van egy lapocska(?) ábrája. "Jelentés a moderátornak" a címe. A lenyomása után kiugró ablakon keresztül tudsz üzenni Melittának, gyorsabban kapja meg, mint így.


----------



## BozorA (2009 Március 30)

*Követett témák - nem enged belépni*

Sziasztok!

Már rég óta állandó tag vagyok a fórumon. A napopkban próbáltam beállítani a vezérlőpulton új követett témát, de nem tudok oda belépni: 

Fórum üzenet
A tartalom megtekintéséhez regisztrálnod kell, vagy be kell lépned 

VAGY
A fórum látogatásából ki vagy zárva a következő okok miatt:
Nincs indoklás.

A kizárás feloldásra kerül: Soha

Meg tudnátok mondani, ez miért van?

Azért is furcsa, mert korábban beállítottam már ott egy követett témát, ha belépek látom is.

Előre is kösz
BozorA


----------



## b.p. (2009 Március 31)

BozorA írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Már rég óta állandó tag vagyok a fórumon. A napopkban próbáltam beállítani a vezérlőpulton új követett témát, de nem tudok oda belépni:
> 
> ...


 
Kedves BozorA! Mindnyájan küzdünk ezzel a gonddal. A fórum jelenleg éppen átalakítás alatt van, mire ennek vége lesz, a Követett témák is megfelelően fog működni. (reméljük )
Az átalakítás több okból kissé elhúzódik, mindnyájan gyakoroljuk a türelem erényét.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 31)

Ez jön orrba szájba:A szerver túl elfoglalt próbállkozz később.

Ez már tényleg idegfeszítő.


----------



## GIGI (2009 Április 3)

en meg mindig a kepeim utan hajtok,... tobb mint 2 honap eltelt, hogy eloszor erdeklodtem, azota sem valtozott a helyzet - tisztelet Melitta turelmet kero januari valaszanak - semmi konkretat nem tudok, a Galeriaba feltett osszes kepem eltunt... nem tudom masoke is eltunt-e?... nem artott volna egy figyelmeztetest szetkuldeni a tagok kozott, hogy az atallas miatt lehetseges a kepek-csatolt fileok, stb. elvesztese... nem?... most futhatok a kepeim utan, konyoroghetek, joindulatert esedezhetek, a sajat kepeimert... elegge visszas egy helyzet, en legalabbis igy erzem... es magasan le...va erzem magam... 
lehet, hogy turelmetlennek hatok tobb mint 2 honap varakozassal a hatam mogott, lehet hogy udvariatlannak, vagy ugy nez ki, nem becsulom a lehetoseget, hogy e forumot latogathatom, de en meg ugy gondolom, miutan ugyan olyan tag vagyok mint barki mas, a kepeimnek is ugyanugy meg kellene hogy legyenk, mint mindenki masnak... ... szoltam... uff...


----------



## svarc (2009 Április 4)

GIGI

...ne csüggedj ! én is így jártam, így vagyok! persze ez nem vigasz Neked...


----------



## GIGI (2009 Április 5)

el sem hiszed, mennyire az! mert arvagyereknek ereztem magam, aki almaban kiabal, aszt senki nem hallja... 
most jobb... ha neked is es nekem is, akkor mar biztos foglalkoznak/fognak vele az "Illetekesek" 
koszi...
de kerlek ird meg, ha a tied meglesz ujra!... koszi


----------



## afca (2009 Április 9)

Ha rákattintok bármelyik topikra minimum fél percet kell várnom mire előjön.Nagyon lassú a lapolvasás.Először a fekete háttér jön elő.Hát az nagyon idegesítő.Másnál is van ilyen probléma?Vagy csak nálam van ez a gyászfekete háttér probláma?


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Április 9)

afca írta:


> Ha rákattintok bármelyik topikra minimum fél percet kell várnom mire előjön.Nagyon lassú a lapolvasás.Először a fekete háttér jön elő.Hát az nagyon idegesítő.Másnál is van ilyen probléma?Vagy csak nálam van ez a gyászfekete háttér probláma?


Igen a probléma ugyanaz.Nagyon lassú a váltás de már megírtam azt is 3 böngészővel lett próbálva ugyanaz a lassú váltás
Csak megjegyzem. Nem fekete háttér hanem viharszürke.
A külcsíny ízlés dolga.
a funkcionalitása(hogy miért az olvassa be először a böngésző az meg az üzemeltetők igénye(gondolom)) a lassúsági hátrány meg a mi bajunk.


----------



## kilima (2009 Április 9)

Sziasztok!

A képek szövegbe illesztésével van egy kis gondom, próbálkoztam kétszer, nekem nem jelenik meg, mások olyan szépeket csatolgatnak 

Segítsetek, légyszi, zöldfülű vagyok....

Köszönöm! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nem tudom hogy történt, de most már megjelenik  Mindenesetre köszi!!! 
Kellemes húsvétolást kívánok a Team-nek!


----------



## b.p. (2009 Április 10)

kilima írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A képek szövegbe illesztésével van egy kis gondom, próbálkoztam kétszer, nekem nem jelenik meg, mások olyan szépeket csatolgatnak
> 
> ...


 
(#1) Ha a számra kattintasz, rengeteg információt találsz.


----------



## Gábor mester (2009 Április 10)

Kitartást és sok sikert az új moderátor(ok)nak!
Csak nekem hiányzik az Irodalmi pályázatok 2007-2008-as teljes anyaga? KÖRÜLBELÜL mikorra várható, hogy a 2004-5-ös anyagok alá ez is felkerül az új szerverre?


----------



## kartalhu (2009 Április 19)

lassuagyu írta:


> Igen a probléma ugyanaz.Nagyon lassú a váltás de már megírtam azt is 3 böngészővel lett próbálva ugyanaz a lassú váltás
> Csak megjegyzem. Nem fekete háttér hanem viharszürke.
> A külcsíny ízlés dolga.
> a funkcionalitása(hogy miért az olvassa be először a böngésző az meg az üzemeltetők igénye(gondolom)) a lassúsági hátrány meg a mi bajunk.



Ugyan az aprobléma volt nálam is de volt amikar frissítésnél a fekete háttérnél nem is ment tovább. Mikor elindítottam a böngészőt az utóljára látott üzenetek jelennek meg s bűvészkedni kellett hogy lássanak a frissek. A priviket órák múlva kaptam meg.
Múlt idő - igen. Felraktam az opera 9.6 méllé a 10 alphát s ma reggelre megszünt minden gond! Sőt számomra villám gyors lett - 25 másodperc mire megnyit egy oldalt). Már csak az a kérdés meddig marad így?


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Április 19)

kartalhu írta:


> Ugyan az aprobléma volt nálam is de volt amikar frissítésnél a fekete háttérnél nem is ment tovább. Mikor elindítottam a böngészőt az utóljára látott üzenetek jelennek meg s bűvészkedni kellett hogy lássanak a frissek. A priviket órák múlva kaptam meg.
> Múlt idő - igen. Felraktam az opera 9.6 méllé a 10 alphát s ma reggelre megszünt minden gond! Sőt számomra villám gyors lett - 25 másodperc mire megnyit egy oldalt). Már csak az a kérdés meddig marad így?


Mondod ,az is kérdés hogy meddig marad így!
Az azért képtelenség amit írsz, (legalább is hihetetlen) 25s mire megnyit egy oldalt?
Nekem kb. 8-10s és az is sok

Akkor számoljunk


Én próbáltam 3 böngészővel:
 1. Microsoft Internet Explorer (magyar)
 2. Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4 (magyar)
 3. opera 9.6.2 (magyar)

*Kartalhu* te próbáltad:

opera 9.6
Opera 10 alpha!
Ez ha jól számolom 5 verzió.
Két ember ,minimum két gép és két város két hálózattal.
Mire azt mondhatod: Jó ,de meddig?
Most mondom az átalakítás előtt gyors volt.1s /oldal
Akkor nem adódik a kérdés?
Hol is történt olyan változás ami kiakasztotta a gyors működést?
Nem is gondoltam hogy ilyen arisztokratikus oldal lett a CH
hogy a világ sok táján bejelentkező felhasználók 1 csakis egy módon érhessék el megfelelő sebességgel a szervert.Most cserélgessük a böngészőket halálig?
Próbáljuk az Opera 10 alpha!-t aminek a száma:Opera 9.64 (?)
És ha más weblapokat is böngészünk ami pont az operát nem támogatja?
Akkor mit tegyünk?
Meg kell jegyeznem az általam sorszámozott próbálkozások.
A sebességben is úgy javultak(az Opera volt a leggyorsabb)


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

Én azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy a hozászolásokban egy kicsit rossz az idő.PM 04:15 Miközben én PM 09:15-kor szóltam hozzá.Tehát csak ennyi.


----------



## afca (2009 Április 19)

nico79 írta:


> én azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy a hozászolásokban egy kicsit rossz az idő.pm 04:15 miközben én pm 09:15-kor szóltam hozzá.tehát csak ennyi.


 kanadai idő


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

Lenne még egy kérdésem.A képeket vagy valamit miért nem tudom megnézni.Ezt írja ki.
a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.

Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 19)

Szeretném kérdezni,hogy miért nem tudok teljesen letölteni bármit? Minden csak 90%-ig jön le.


----------



## kartalhu (2009 Április 20)

lassuagyu írta:


> Mondod ,az is kérdés hogy meddig marad így!
> Az azért képtelenség amit írsz, (legalább is hihetetlen) 25s mire megnyit egy oldalt?
> Nekem kb. 8-10s és az is sok
> 
> ...



Üdv Lassuagyu!
Nem a CH-t hanem *egy oldalt* írtam a sebességre. Ide rakhattál ilyen-olyan böngészőt tetü lassú volt. Ha tetszik ha nem az Opera 9.64-el még mindig lassú míg a 10-zel 4× olyan gyors lett nálam. Az igaz , hogy ez még mindig nagyon lassú. A lassúság oka egyébként gépen kívül van de ezt a szolgáltatónak is elkéne ismerni.
3+2 valóban 5. Gratulálok.

ápr.20.15.19 módosítás

Lassuagyutol kaptam egy privit amibe kiderült, hogy félreértettem amit írt így elnézést kérek tőle.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Április 20)

nico79 írta:


> Én azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy a hozászolásokban egy kicsit rossz az idő.PM 04:15 Miközben én PM 09:15-kor szóltam hozzá.Tehát csak ennyi.


Amikor regisztráltál, elfelejtetted beállítani, hogy hol élsz, ezért az alap kanadai idő maradt, de remélem, most már jó az időkijelzés ( ha nem a vezpulton magad is állíthatod.


nico79 írta:


> Lenne még egy kérdésem.A képeket vagy valamit miért nem tudom megnézni.Ezt írja ki.
> a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> 
> Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


Amikor ezt az üzeneted írtad még nem voltál állandó tag (20+2). Most valószínűleg már látod a csatolásokat.


----------



## nico79 (2009 Április 20)

Miért nem tudok bármit le vagy feltölteni.Mindig megszakad.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Április 20)

nico79 írta:


> Miért nem tudok bármit le vagy feltölteni.Mindig megszakad.


Amikor beléptél, beikszelted a Neved mellett a kockát (emlékezzen a nevemre és jelszavamra...)?
Ha nem lépj ki, majd újra be és X.
Ez általában segít.


----------



## kartalhu (2009 Április 20)

Akárhogy számolsz v. vizsgálsz az, hogy képtelenség amit írok egyféleképpen tudom értelmezni.


----------



## szilime (2009 Április 20)

helló!

Regisztráltam, de nem tudok meghallgatni file-okat.miért?szilime


----------



## b.p. (2009 Április 20)

szilime írta:


> helló!
> 
> Regisztráltam, de nem tudok meghallgatni file-okat.miért?szilime


A válasz a feletted szóló Kartalhu aláírásában is benne van.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Április 21)

A #1557 hozzászólásomat megismétlem mert személyeskedésként érthető szavakat tartalmazott. Az én vizsgálataim igyekezték kerülni a szubjektív idő érzékelést.
A privát üzenetek kézbesítési idejéhez sokat szólni nem tudok.
Mert azokon nincs feltüntetve a kézbesítési idő csak a feladási idő
(bár szükségtelen is)


Egy* fórumtárs* Idézet:
Eredeti szerző *fórumtárs* 
_Ugyan az aprobléma volt nálam is de volt amikar frissítésnél a fekete háttérnél nem is ment tovább. Mikor elindítottam a böngészőt az utóljára látott üzenetek jelennek meg s bűvészkedni kellett hogy lássanak a frissek. A priviket órák múlva kaptam meg.
Múlt idő - igen. Felraktam az opera 9.6 méllé a 10 alphát s ma reggelre megszünt minden gond! Sőt számomra villám gyors lett - 25 másodperc mire megnyit egy oldalt). Már csak az a kérdés meddig marad így?_


Mondod ,az is kérdés hogy meddig marad így!
Az azért meglepő amit írsz, 25 s mire megnyit egy oldalt?
Nekem. 8-10 s és az is sok

Akkor gondoljuk át

Én próbáltam 3 böngészővel:
1. Microsoft Internet Explorer (magyar) – beolvasás:8-10 s
2. Mozilla Firefox 3.0.4 (magyar) – beolvasás:7-9 s
3. opera 9.6.2.4 (magyar) – beolvasás:4-6 s
*fórumtárs* te próbáltad:

opera 9.6
Opera 10 alpha!
Ez 5 verzió.
Két ember ,minimum két gép és két város két hálózattal.
( ezzel kívánom mutatni ,nem ,ember, hálózat és gép függő elsősorban)
Mire azt mondod: Jó ,de meddig?
Én azt mondom az átalakítás előtt gyors volt. kb.1s / oldal
Akkor nem adódik a kérdés?
Mivel én nem költöztem, gépváltozás sem volt, hálózat is maradt
Hol is történt olyan változás ami kiakasztotta a gyors működést?
Most cserélgessük a böngészőket mindig?
Próbáljuk az Opera 10 alpha! - t ? (ami egyelőre nem is tud magyarul)
És ha más weblapokat is böngészünk ami pont az operát nem támogatja?
Akkor mit tegyünk?
Meg kell jegyeznem az általam sorszámozott próbálkozások.
A sebességben is úgy javultak(az Opera volt a leggyorsabb)
Mindezeket nem azért írtam hogy bántsak bárkit is ,csupán a tényre kívántam felhívni a figyelmet.
..............................
Egyéni megjegyzésem a böngészőkhöz:
A megszokottat nem jó cserélni átállni mindig egy újra.
A Mozilla Firefox kezelhetőség szempontjából , hasonló a I.E.- hez.
Az Opera rosszul kezeli a beidézést és a színeket. A helyesírás ellenőrzője sem működik.
Ezért számomra a kompromisszumos megoldás a Mozilla Firefox (picit kisebb sebesség), mint az Opera ,de funkcionálisabban jobb


----------



## Adorján2 (2009 Április 21)

Hello!tag vagyok de sajnos semmit nem igen tudok kezdeni.Segíts ,hogyan tudok egy blogot írni?Hogyan tudok feltölteni hozzá képeket? Minden érdekelne mit hogyan lehet itt csinálni.A klubbokra már rájöttem és oda be is léptem és azoka már csinálom is .Köszönöm a segítségedet ha egyáltalán segítel.Üdv:adorján2


----------



## b.p. (2009 Április 21)

Adorján2 írta:


> Hello!tag vagyok de sajnos semmit nem igen tudok kezdeni.Segíts ,hogyan tudok egy blogot írni?Hogyan tudok feltölteni hozzá képeket? Minden érdekelne mit hogyan lehet itt csinálni.A klubbokra már rájöttem és oda be is léptem és azoka már csinálom is .Köszönöm a segítségedet ha egyáltalán segítel.Üdv:adorján2


 
*FŐLEG ÚJ TAGTÁRSAKNAK: MIELŐTT KÉRDEZEL, ( KÉRÜNK) OLVASD EL ! :* #*1* Klikkelj az egyesre!


----------



## GIGI (2009 Április 22)

en meg mindig a kepeim utan hajtok,... 3 !!!! honap eltelt, hogy eloszor erdeklodtem, azota sem valtozott a helyzet!!!! semmi konkretat nem tudok, a Galeriaba feltett osszes kepem eltunt... nem tudom masoke is eltunt-e?... nem artott volna egy figyelmeztetest szetkuldeni a tagok kozott, hogy az atallas miatt lehetseges a kepek-csatolt fileok, stb. elvesztese... nem?... most futhatok a kepeim utan, konyoroghetek, joindulatert esedezhetek, a sajat kepeimert... elegge visszas egy helyzet, en legalabbis igy erzem... es magasan le...va erzem magam... 
lehet, hogy turelmetlennek hatok 3 honap varakozassal a hatam mogott, lehet hogy udvariatlannak, vagy ugy nez ki, nem becsulom a lehetoseget, hogy e forumot latogathatom, de en meg ugy gondolom, miutan ugyan olyan tag vagyok mint barki mas, a kepeimnek is ugyanugy meg kellene hogy legyenk, mint mindenki masnak... ... szoltam... uff...


----------



## b.p. (2009 Április 22)

GIGI írta:


> en meg mindig a kepeim utan hajtok,... 3 !!!! honap eltelt, hogy eloszor erdeklodtem, azota sem valtozott a helyzet!!!! semmi konkretat nem tudok, a Galeriaba feltett osszes kepem eltunt... nem tudom masoke is eltunt-e?... nem artott volna egy figyelmeztetest szetkuldeni a tagok kozott, hogy az atallas miatt lehetseges a kepek-csatolt fileok, stb. elvesztese... nem?... most futhatok a kepeim utan, konyoroghetek, joindulatert esedezhetek, a sajat kepeimert... elegge visszas egy helyzet, en legalabbis igy erzem... es magasan le...va erzem magam...
> lehet, hogy turelmetlennek hatok 3 honap varakozassal a hatam mogott, lehet hogy udvariatlannak, vagy ugy nez ki, nem becsulom a lehetoseget, hogy e forumot latogathatom, de en meg ugy gondolom, miutan ugyan olyan tag vagyok mint barki mas, a kepeimnek is ugyanugy meg kellene hogy legyenk, mint mindenki masnak... ... szoltam... uff...


 
Kedves Gigi, megértem, hogy fáj a képeid hiánya. Nem értem viszont a vádaskodásodat, hogy nem kaptál értesítést a várható gondokról. Ime goyo üzenete:




> Üdv minden kedves tagnak,
> 
> A fórum lassan 3 éve működik a ma látható formában. Nem nevezném elavultnak, de megérett a frissítésre.
> Az elkövetkező napokban - hetekben előfordulhatnak kisebb leállások (elsősorban MO.-i idő szerint éjszakánként), a frissítést szakaszosan hajtjuk végre, a terv a következő:
> ...


 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1242087&postcount=24
ezen a linken található.

Tehát nem a CanadaHun hibás a képeid hiányában, hanem te magad, aki nem tettél meg mindent az elmentésükért. Ebben a felállásban javaslom, keresd meg goyot priviben és kérdezd meg, hogy tud-e segíteni.


----------



## lassuagyu (2009 Április 22)

b.p. írta:


> Kedves Gigi, megértem, hogy fáj a képeid hiánya. Nem értem viszont a vádaskodásodat, hogy nem kaptál értesítést a várható gondokról. Ime goyo üzenete:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erről az a véleményem ,az értesítéseket jól észrevehető helyen kell kitenni.
Mint mindenütt az életben.
Jól megoldható lett volna egy automatikus privát üzenet egyforma szöveggel mindenkinek.Hisz a Neten annyi automatikus üzenet létezik.
Úgy hívják* hírlevél.*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Április 23)

Sziasztok!

Érdeklödöm miért nincs a profiloldalon hajnal óta semmi a profl képen és 1db üzeneten kivül?

Sziasztok!


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 2)

Sziasztok!
Valahogy nem akar működni nekem ez az új fazonú canadahun.
Pontosabban biztos nálam van a gond, csak nem tudom micsoda.
Bejelentkezéskor, ha a főoldalon jelentkezem be, bekéri a nevet, jelszót, és a bejelentkezés gombra katintás után, a mezők törlődnek, és úgy néz ki, mintha nem lennék bejelentkezve. Viszont ha átjövök a fórumra, akkor hozzá tudok szolni, letölteni stb, és felül látszik is, hogy be vagyok lépve.
Ez eddig nem lenne gond, mert végül is működik a dolog, ha nem is úgy ahogy illene neki. DE!
Ha egy hírhez szeretnék hozzászolni, akkor annak ellenére, hogy a fórumon fenn vagyok, nem engedi a hozzászólást, és felszólít, hogy jelentkezzem be.
Erre ugyebár a főoldalon megint beírom a nevet, jelszót, megint semmi......
Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 2)

Most próbáltam, hogy egy hírt beteszek a kedvenceim közé, és akkor is azt írja ki, hogy ez csak regisztrált felhasználóüknak lehetséges, viszont amikor bejelentkezek, elfogadja a nevet és a jelszót, mert azt is kipróbáltam, hogy szándékosan rossz adatokkal jelentkezni be, de akkor ki is írta, hogy nem jó.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 2)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Most próbáltam, hogy egy hírt beteszek a kedvenceim közé, és akkor is azt írja ki, hogy ez csak regisztrált felhasználóüknak lehetséges, viszont amikor bejelentkezek, elfogadja a nevet és a jelszót, mert azt is kipróbáltam, hogy szándékosan rossz adatokkal jelentkezni be, de akkor ki is írta, hogy nem jó.


Vettem a hibajelzést.
Nekem sem enged hírt betenni (403 - Jelen erőforrás megtekintése a számodra nem engedélyezett.)
Goyo felé jelezzük.
Egyelőre mást nem tudunk tenni. 
Addig türelmet kérünk.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 3)

Sziasztok!

Jelenleg 204 felhasználó (állandó tag és tag összesen) bóklászik a ch-n. Úgy látszik ez a maximum, amit elbír, mert már többet nem enged be, kiírja: 
"A szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!"

Nem az első eset nekem, hogy nem enged be, szerintetek ez normális?


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 3)

garibaldi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jelenleg 204 felhasználó (állandó tag és tag összesen) bóklászik a ch-n. Úgy látszik ez a maximum, amit elbír, mert már többet nem enged be, kiírja:
> "A szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!"
> ...


 
Nem igazán tudok hozzászólni, nekem is volt már ilyen üzenetem, bejelentkezett állapotban, amikor pl. lapozni szerettem volna. Csak mondom: a szervert nem csak a bejelentkezett tagok, állandó tagok használják, hanem a bejelentkezés nélkül bóklászók is.

Továbbítom a problémát.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 3)

Idézet Koroknay Bélátol



> Sziasztok!
> Valahogy nem akar működni nekem ez az új fazonú canadahun.
> Pontosabban biztos nálam van a gond, csak nem tudom micsoda.
> Bejelentkezéskor, ha a főoldalon jelentkezem be, bekéri a nevet, jelszót, és a bejelentkezés gombra katintás után, a mezők törlődnek, és úgy néz ki, mintha nem lennék bejelentkezve. Viszont ha átjövök a fórumra, akkor hozzá tudok szolni, letölteni stb, és felül látszik is, hogy be vagyok lépve.
> ...


 
Tja, nállam is ez a probléma.

Nekem nagyon az az érzésem, hogy egynéhányan "nemkivánatos személyekké" Persona non gratává váltunk.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 3)

Ernoe írta:


> Idézet Koroknay Bélátol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kedves Ernoe! Mindnyájan egy félig elkészült fórum nyűgjeivel küzdünk. Ismerem és méltányolom a humorodat. Azért remélem, hogy a világméretű cionista összeesküvésig nem jutunk el a CH göröngyeinek kapcsán.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 3)

garibaldi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jelenleg 204 felhasználó (állandó tag és tag összesen) bóklászik a ch-n. Úgy látszik ez a maximum, amit elbír, mert már többet nem enged be, kiírja:
> "A szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!"
> ...


 
Nem enged be??  Engem altalaban nem enged ki ...van amikor tobbszor ki kell lepnem es meg mindig bent vagyok.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 3)

garibaldi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jelenleg 204 felhasználó (állandó tag és tag összesen) bóklászik a ch-n. Úgy látszik ez a maximum, amit elbír, mert már többet nem enged be, kiírja:
> "A szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!"
> ...


 Kétszer nekem is volt benne részem.Már nem is foglalkoztat az ilyen.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 5)

Ernoe írta:


> Idézet Koroknay Bélátol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Á, nem hiszem
Azért elolvastam egy két hozzászólást, ha következetesek, akkor nem csak mi tartozunk ehhez a diszes kis csapathoz


----------



## Targenor (2009 Május 5)

Kedves Ernoe, és Béla!

Remélem nem kezdtek itt is összeesküvés elméletet gyártani!
Már csak az hiányzik innen...
A szerver azért írja, hogy "túl elfoglalt", mert éppen vacsorát főz a családnak, gyereket nevel, nem ér rá, még velünk is foglalkozni.

Félre a tréfával:
Vannak még javítani valók, és ahogy Goyo ráér, meg is fogja csinálni őket.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 6)

Targenor írta:


> Kedves Ernoe, és Béla!
> 
> Remélem nem kezdtek itt is összeesküvés elméletet gyártani!
> Már csak az hiányzik innen...
> ...


Ugyan már, Szó sincs semmiféle összeesküvés elméletről
Nekem még nem írta, hogy elfoglalt, de egy jó kolbászos tojásrántottáért még el is nézném neki)))


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 10)

Ha egy érzelmektöl vezérelt ember lennék akkor már megpukkadtam volna a méregtöl. 

Egyszerüen nem tudok hozzászolni a hirekhez mert kivagyok valahogy zárva. :99:


Már probálkoztam különbözö idöben, különbözö gépekröl, különbözö system-programmal, browser-rel de minden hatástalan. 

A kanadahun firewall-ja a nevem hallatán lezár. 







Már azt is megprobáltam, hogy uj nick-névvel regisztrálom magamat. Nem megy. 

Es mindez pont most amikor a Süddeutsche Zeitung, a Die Zeit és sok más nyugati média a magyarországi jobbracsuszásrol tájékoztatják a világot.

Kiváncsi vagyok, hogy ez a hozzászolás átfog e hatolni a "tüzfalon".


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 10)

Erdekes pontozni, választani tudok. :111:






csak hozzászolni nem.

Van itt egy Webmaster a közelben?


----------



## elke (2009 Május 10)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Valahogy nem akar működni nekem ez az új fazonú canadahun.
> Pontosabban biztos nálam van a gond, csak nem tudom micsoda.
> Bejelentkezéskor, ha a főoldalon jelentkezem be, bekéri a nevet, jelszót, és a bejelentkezés gombra katintás után, a mezők törlődnek, és úgy néz ki, mintha nem lennék bejelentkezve. Viszont ha átjövök a fórumra, akkor hozzá tudok szolni, letölteni stb, és felül látszik is, hogy be vagyok lépve.
> ...


 
Azt nem tudom mit csinálsz rosszul ,vagy azt hogy egyáltalán rosszul csinálod e, de én sem a főoldalról lépek be, hanem átlépek a fórumba és úgy jutok be a Ch -ra....mert a főoldalról valahogy nem tudok bejutni, de ez nem zavar különösebben miota tudom a fórumra kattintva bejutok és be is tudok általában lépni kivéve amikor a szerver túl elfoglalt akkor magam is mint minden halandó várok vagy folyamatosan próbálkozok a bejutással

Nem hiszem, hogy összeesküvés lenne a CH-n


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 11)

elke írta:


> Azt nem tudom mit csinálsz rosszul ,vagy azt hogy egyáltalán rosszul csinálod e, de én sem a főoldalról lépek be, hanem átlépek a fórumba és úgy jutok be a Ch -ra....mert a főoldalról valahogy nem tudok bejutni, de ez nem zavar különösebben miota tudom a fórumra kattintva bejutok és be is tudok általában lépni kivéve amikor a szerver túl elfoglalt akkor magam is mint minden halandó várok vagy folyamatosan próbálkozok a bejutással
> 
> Nem hiszem, hogy összeesküvés lenne a CH-n


Mint azt írtam is, nem az a gond, hogy a főoldalról nem működik rendesen a bejelentkezés, az nem probléma, a gond ott van, hogy pl. a hírekhez nem lehet hozzászolni. Legalábbis nekem, és még jópár más felhasználónak sem. Viszont van akinek igen.
Ennek ellenére, soha sehol nem mondtam, hogy összeesküvés lenne a dologban.!!!!!
Viszont abban meg úgy látszik szerencsés vagyok, hogy nekem még egyszer sem volt olyan hogy várni kellett volna, mert túl elfoglalt volt a server. (vagy ez is valami összeesküvés???)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 11)

Tudom, hogy nem vigasztal, de én moderátorként sem tudok belépni a főoldalra.
Goyo felé egyébként jelezve lett.
Hogy mikor várható változás?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Május 11)

Talán egy segitség Goyonak, hogyha megemlitem, hogy az index.htm (nyitooldal) forráskodját analizálva a debugger egy a 16. illetve a 14. sor végéröl hiányzo zárojelröl fecseg.

Szerintem az RSS parancs körül lehet a hiba.

<DIV>
<DIV class="commentBlogView commentTools" id=commentTools>
<DIV class="jctools jcfav"><A 
onclick="jax.call('jomcomment','jcxMyFav', 1149,'com_content');" 
href="javascript:void(0);">A kedvenceim közé </A></DIV>
<DIV class="jctools jcemail"><A 
onclick="jax.call('jomcomment', 'jcxShowEmailThis', 1149,'com_content'); " 
href="javascript:void(0);">Küldés ismerősnek</A> </DIV>
<DIV class=show-hit>Olvasás: 453</DIV></DIV></DIV><!-- Trackback Title--><!-- 'Comments Title -->
<DIV class=contentheading id=written_comments_title 
style="MARGIN: 10px 0px 0px">*Hozzászólások <SPAN *
id=jc_numComment>(53)</SPAN><IMG alt="Add Comment" 
src="Time Kik ölik a magyarországi cigányokat Magyarország-Dateien/comment_add.gif"></DIV*><!-- RSS Feed link below the title --><!-- *Hide/Show input form notice --><!-- Placeholder for all comments. REQUIRED. -->
<DIV id=jc_commentsDiv style="DISPLAY: block; VISIBILITY: visible">
<DIV class=jomentry2 id=pc_287><A id=comment-287 
name=comment-287></A><SPAN 
class=jc_comment_title>...</SPAN><BR><SPAN class=small>Írta: 


Nincs itt valaki aki egy picit ráérne és utánanézne mielött még kizártnak érezhetné valaki magát?

Tudom, hogy terhes ha tul sok hozzászolás van egy hir után és ebben korábban én is vétkes voltam.
Hosszu fejtegetésekhez ott a topik.

Ezért azt ajánlom, a hirek után csak röviden és pro kopf egyszer szabadjon hozzászolni.

Minden folyoiratban igy müködik az "olvasoink irják" rovat. :99:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 Május 12)

Az uzenetem nem megy at a fooldalon. Vagy azt az uzenetet kapom hogy tul rovid. ...Nem hiszem
Vagy azt, hogy legyek turelemmel amig ellenorzik 
Persze lehet, hogy 3 szor ott lesz majd a vegen.. abben az esetben elnezest


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 12)

Én tudnék egy jó megoldást erre a hozzászólás problémára
Nem kell olyan cikkeket berakni, amítől az olyanoknak mint Ernoe, vagy én, meg a hozzánk hasonlóknak hozzászolhatnékjuk támad


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Mint azt írtam is, nem az a gond, hogy a főoldalról nem működik rendesen a bejelentkezés, az nem probléma, a gond ott van, hogy pl. a hírekhez nem lehet hozzászolni. Legalábbis nekem, és még jópár más felhasználónak sem. Viszont van akinek igen.
> Ennek ellenére, soha sehol nem mondtam, hogy összeesküvés lenne a dologban.!!!!!
> *Viszont abban meg úgy látszik szerencsés vagyok, hogy nekem még egyszer sem volt olyan hogy várni kellett volna, mert túl elfoglalt volt a server. (vagy ez is valami összeesküvés???)*


 
Összevontan próbáltam válaszolni....kaotikus lett

Szép eset 



FLAMINGO írta:


> Tudom, hogy nem vigasztal, de én moderátorként sem tudok belépni a főoldalra.
> Goyo felé egyébként jelezve lett.
> Hogy mikor várható változás?


 
nem vígasztal valóban, de nem is idegesít  majd változik, ha itt az ideje....vagy sem



Koroknay bela írta:


> Én tudnék egy jó megoldást erre a hozzászólás problémára
> Nem kell olyan cikkeket berakni, amítől az olyanoknak mint Ernoe, vagy én, meg a hozzánk hasonlóknak hozzászolhatnékjuk támad


 
Igen ez jó ötlet\\m/


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 12)

Na, most már átmásztam én is a főoldalra megnézni, hogy be tudok-e jelentkezni ott. Sőt!, esetleg hozzá tudok-e szólni valamelyik cikkhez? Tiszta ciki, hogy ennyi embernek problémája van ezzel én meg még meg sem próbáltam. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy elsüllyednék szégyenemben, ha esetleg nekem sikerülne. Ah.. rágondolni is rossz volna! Én, Santane, kilógnék a sorból...rémes.




Szóval átvánszorogtam. Megpróbáltam. Minő pozitív felismerés! Nekem se sikerült! Hurrá! Végre megnyugodhatok! Nem leszek kivétel ebben sem. 
Se bejelentkezni nem tudtam, se kommentelni. 
Mindezek után megpróbáltam végiggondolni a helyzetemet - helyzetünket.



Vajon mennyire fog ez fekete leplet teríteni szerény életünkre?




A fórumra bejutunk, csak egyszerűen a fórumnál kell kezdeni a belépést és nem a főoldalon. Stimt.




A főoldalon el tudjuk olvasni a cikkeket minden gond nélkül. Stimt.




Nem tudunk kommentelni. Ajajjjajjj - rémes! Most mi lesz velünk?




Pedig van véleményünk - az mindig van! Mi lesz velünk, ha a világ nem tudja meg, hogy hogyan vélekedünk a cikkben írtakról? Borzasztó!




Beállhatnánk a sorba - a kommentelők sorába - és mondhatnánk a magunkét mi is. Azzal úgy is megoldanánk mindent. Ugye? A problémákat, a nem problémákat.. meg úgy mindent. De most a világ lemarad erről. Szörnyű!




De nekem eszembe jutott jó nagyanyám szavai



, mindig azt mondta: ne a szád járjon, ne kritizálj és ne okoskodj, hanem inkább találd meg a megoldást a problémára és cselekedj! Ha meg nem tudsz rá megoldást, vagy nincs módod a cselekvésre, akkor fogd be a lepénylesődet. Mert üres szócsépléssel nem érünk semmit.

No, midőn ez csengettyűzött a fejemben, máris megnyugodtam. Igaza volt - mint mindig.
Szépen elolvasgattam a főoldalon a cikkeket, majd átkullogtam ide a fórumra, bejelentkeztem és most csevegek ezerrel.
Az élet megy tovább. 

Mivel a CH működésében jelenleg lévő hiányosságokat megoldani nem tudom, ezért nem is jártatom tovább a számat.
Morgásmentes nyugodt napokat kívánok minden kedves fórumozónak, beleértve engem is! kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Május 12)

De jó volt olvasni Santane a gondolataidat....végigvigyorogtam kiss


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 12)

Santane írta:


> Beállhatnánk a sorba - a kommentelők sorába - és mondhatnánk a magunkét mi is. Azzal úgy is megoldanánk mindent. Ugye? A problémákat, a nem problémákat.. meg úgy mindent. De most a világ lemarad erről. Szörnyű!


Akkor a Te logikád szerint az is felesleges, hogy egyáltalán lehetőség van hozzászolni. Igaz is. Ráadásul ha a fórumon szolsz hozzá, na azzal is ugyan ez a helyzet, (mármint ott sem oldasz meg semmit, és ha nem szolsz hozzá a világ lemarad veretes gondolataidról) szóval megintcsak felesleges. Akkor szerinted minek is jár ide ez a sok ember? Persze veled együtt?



Santane írta:


> De nekem eszembe jutott jó nagyanyám szavai
> 
> 
> 
> , mindig azt mondta: ne a szád járjon, ne kritizálj és ne okoskodj, hanem inkább találd meg a megoldást a problémára és cselekedj!Ha meg nem tudsz rá megoldást, vagy nincs módod a cselekvésre, akkor fogd be a lepénylesődet.


Basszus még egy felesleges dolog. Mi a F...nak is van ilyen topic, 
hiszen a nagyi is megmondta, hogy semmi értelme, és mindenki fogja be..... :fuck: 
Ráadásul te sem fogadtad meg a nagyanyád szavait szavait.
Egyébként sem kritikának szántam, csak jeleztem amit tapasztaltam, bocs ha ez ennyire zavaró. 


Santane írta:


> Mivel a CH működésében jelenleg lévő hiányosságokat megoldani nem tudom, ezért nem is jártatom tovább a számat.


Félreértés ne essék, részemről sem fikázás volt, hogy mertem jelezni amit tapasztaltam. Én sem tudom megoldani, de jeleztem, hátha van aki tud megoldást.


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 13)

Drága Koroknay Úr! 

Azt hiszem két malomban örlünk - ha nem háromban. 
A beírásomat nem vitaindítónak írtam - és nem is neked céloztam. Ettől függetlenül te személyeskedésnek vetted és úgy láttad, ez vért kíván.
Egészségedre. 
További szép napot kívánok neked.


----------



## Szekiné (2009 Május 13)

Én sajnos a saját blogomba nem tudok bejegyzést készíteni, mert a regisztrációnál véletlenül nem klikkeltem rá, hogy elfogadom a szabályokat. Fogalmam nincs hogy oldhatnám ezt meg? Ha valaki tud, kérem segítsen! Köszönöm: Angéla


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 13)

Koroknay bela írta:


> ....
> Basszus még egy felesleges dolog. Mi a F...nak is van ilyen topic,
> 
> Félreértés ne essék, részemről sem fikázás volt, hogy mertem jelezni amit tapasztaltam. Én sem tudom megoldani, de jeleztem, hátha van aki tud megoldást.


A F... n*a*k ekírás volt ugye? F..n*e*k-et (fenének-et) akartál írni. 


Santane írta:


> Drága Koroknay Úr!
> 
> ...., *ez vért kíván*.
> Egészségedre.
> További szép napot kívánok neked.


Itt pedig a célzás remélem a bikavérre utalt méghozzá az egri fajtából.

Sajnos a hibák felszámolásához idő kell.
Terveztük a használati díj duplájára emelését (most ugye ingyenes a CH) és ebből kiegészítő technikai erők felvonultatását, de gazdasági válság miattt eltekintettünk ettől.

Visszakomolyodva - türelmet és megértést kérünk, de az erőforrások végesek.

Mindkettőtöknek kívánom:


----------



## Santane (2009 Május 13)

Bikavért!  :111:Bizony-bizony!!! 
Amúgy tényleg nem szó szerint értettem. :lol:

Nekem türelmem, mint a tenger. Én annak is örülök, hogy van lehetőségem ide bejönni és jókat rötyögni, beszélgetni a fórumos barátaimmal. 

Neked is legyen szép napod Flamingo!


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Május 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A F... n*a*k ekírás volt ugye? F..n*e*k-et (fenének-et) akartál írni.



Igen Azt akartam mondani, hogy mi a fenénAk


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 14)

Kedveseim, Ernoe, lassuagyu és garibaldi! 

Máltányolom azt az iróniát, amivel a főoldal cikkeihez való hozzászólásaitokat ide írtátok. Tartok tőle, hogy erre a topikra szükség van az eredeti rendeltetésében is. Ezért létrehoztam a Hírekben egy új topikot, oda áttettem a hozzászólásaitokat.
Használjátok egészséggel! 

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16943


----------



## elke (2009 Május 14)

Szekiné írta:


> Én sajnos a saját blogomba nem tudok bejegyzést készíteni, mert a regisztrációnál véletlenül nem klikkeltem rá, hogy elfogadom a szabályokat. Fogalmam nincs hogy oldhatnám ezt meg? Ha valaki tud, kérem segítsen! Köszönöm: Angéla


m tudom megoldódott-e 

Szia, nem tudom megoldódott-e már ez a problémád, ha nem írj valamelyik moderátornak privit esetleg Melittának mert ő a legrégebbi....


----------



## vadliba (2009 Május 14)

Üdvőzöllek ! 
Szeretném ha segítenél hogy lehetne a blogomat kategorizálni. Valamiért nem működik vagy nem értek hozzá. Köszi a segítségedet. Vadliba


----------



## fufuka (2009 Május 20)

Sziasztok!

Meg tudja valaki mondani, hogyan lehet 10-nél több hozzászólást megjeleníteni egy lapon? (Pl. szeretném letölteni magamnak a viccgyűjteményt, de 424 darabban kicsit macerás lenne...)

Biztosan leírták már valahol, de nem találtam. Előre is köszönöm és elnézést, ha esetleg én vagyok az 500-adik ezzel a kérdéssel...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 20)

fufuka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Meg tudja valaki mondani, hogyan lehet 10-nél több hozzászólást megjeleníteni egy lapon? (Pl. szeretném letölteni magamnak a viccgyűjteményt, de 424 darabban kicsit macerás lenne...)
> 
> Biztosan leírták már valahol, de nem találtam. Előre is köszönöm és elnézést, ha esetleg én vagyok az 500-adik ezzel a kérdéssel...


Jobbra lent az archívum gombra kattintva az összes téma tömören jön


----------



## fufuka (2009 Május 20)

Nagyon köszönöm a gyors választ. 

Neked is szép napot.


----------



## Kvikveg (2009 Május 23)

http://canadahun.com/nagyvilag/rozsaszin-alsogatyaban-a-talibok-ellen.html
Nem tudok hozzaszolni a hirekhez, pedig amint latszik, ide tudok irni.


----------



## lufi1961 (2009 Május 23)

*Kérdés.*

Szia. Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy fog - e változni a feltöltéseknél tapasztalható lassúság. Valahol itt olvastam, hogy nem igazán van pénz az oldalra. Reklámoknak ugyan nem vagyok híve, de meg lehetne próbálni, és ha hoz a konyhára akkor a servert is lehetne fejleszteni, gyorsabb lenne az oldal. Köszi a választ.


----------



## lufi1961 (2009 Május 24)

*Válasz?*

Ha itt sem válaszolnak a kérdéseimre, akkor melyik topikban érdeklödhetek? Kezdő vagyok, és még eléggé tájékozatlan. Előre is köszönöm az elígazítást.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 24)

Kvikveg írta:


> http://canadahun.com/nagyvilag/rozsaszin-alsogatyaban-a-talibok-ellen.html
> Nem tudok hozzaszolni a hirekhez, pedig amint latszik, ide tudok irni.


 
Javaslom, átmeneti megoldásként használd a fórumon ecélra nyitott topikot: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16943


----------



## Targenor (2009 Május 24)

lufi1961 írta:


> Szia. Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy fog - e változni a feltöltéseknél tapasztalható lassúság. Valahol itt olvastam, hogy nem igazán van pénz az oldalra. Reklámoknak ugyan nem vagyok híve, de meg lehetne próbálni, és ha hoz a konyhára akkor a servert is lehetne fejleszteni, gyorsabb lenne az oldal. Köszi a választ.





lufi1961 írta:


> Ha itt sem válaszolnak a kérdéseimre, akkor melyik topikban érdeklödhetek? Kezdő vagyok, és még eléggé tájékozatlan. Előre is köszönöm az elígazítást.



Mivel kezdő vagy a saját bevallásod szerint, gonolom ezért nem tudod.:
*A feltöltés sebessége nem a CH-tól, hanem a te neted sebességétől függ.*


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 24)

lufi1961 írta:


> Szia. Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy fog - e változni a feltöltéseknél tapasztalható lassúság. Valahol itt olvastam, hogy nem igazán van pénz az oldalra. Reklámoknak ugyan nem vagyok híve, de meg lehetne próbálni, és ha hoz a konyhára akkor a servert is lehetne fejleszteni, gyorsabb lenne az oldal. Köszi a választ.


 
A CH nem a fel és letöltések kedvéért üzemel. Ezek a beszélgetések háttéranyagának biztosítására szolgálnak. A Kanadában nem hozzáférhető magyar anyagokat rakjuk fel, hogy beszélgetőtársaink hozzáférhessenek.
A sebesség erre a célra megfelel. Ha többre van igényed, javaslom a direkt ilyen célból létrehozott oldalakat.



lufi1961 írta:


> Ha itt sem válaszolnak a kérdéseimre, akkor melyik topikban érdeklödhetek? Kezdő vagyok, és még eléggé tájékozatlan. Előre is köszönöm az elígazítást.


 
Nem annyira kezdőnek, mint inkább türelmetlennek tűnsz. Kanadában éjjel van, Magyarországon vasárnap hajnal. 
A megfelelő topikba írtál és választ is kaptál. Ráadásul 30 munkanapon belül.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 24)

b.p. írta:


> A CH nem a fel és letöltések kedvéért üzemel. Ezek a beszélgetések háttéranyagának biztosítására szolgálnak. A Kanadában nem hozzáférhető magyar anyagokat rakjuk fel, hogy beszélgetőtársaink hozzáférhessenek.
> A sebesség erre a célra megfelel. Ha többre van igényed, javaslom a direkt ilyen célból létrehozott oldalakat.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## afca (2009 Május 24)

Volna egy gondom,ha belemegyek a vezérlőpultbe és rákattintok a csatolásokra kiteszi az összes csatolásomat.Ez eddig rendben.De miért nem tudok törölni?Van olyan,hogy kiválasztott törlése.De mit válasszak ki ha semmit nem enged?Meg lehetne oldani,hogy mint azelőtt lehessen most is törölni??


----------



## Targenor (2009 Május 25)

afca írta:


> Volna egy gondom,ha belemegyek a vezérlőpultbe és rákattintok a csatolásokra kiteszi az összes csatolásomat.Ez eddig rendben.De miért nem tudok törölni?Van olyan,hogy kiválasztott törlése.De mit válasszak ki ha semmit nem enged?Meg lehetne oldani,hogy mint azelőtt lehessen most is törölni??



Nem, úgy van beállítva, hogy 24 vagy 48 órán belül lehet csak törölni.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Május 25)

Problémám van a fórum kezelésével. Egyre többször kapok ilyen üzenetet, hogy a szerver túlterhelt, próbálkozzak később. Jellemzően a déli és az este fél 9 - fél 10 órák között. Tegnap pl. dél körül fél órán keresztül nem tudtam elérni a CH szerverét. Kérdésem, hogy ez még mindig az átalakítások következménye-e - ez esetben gondolom majd ez megoldódik - Vagy ez már így marad? - ez esetben nagyon sajnálom. Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Május 25)

Arima3 írta:


> Problémám van a fórum kezelésével. Egyre többször kapok ilyen üzenetet, hogy a szerver túlterhelt, próbálkozzak később. Jellemzően a déli és az este fél 9 - fél 10 órák között. Tegnap pl. dél körül fél órán keresztül nem tudtam elérni a CH szerverét. Kérdésem, hogy ez még mindig az átalakítások következménye-e - ez esetben gondolom majd ez megoldódik - Vagy ez már így marad? - ez esetben nagyon sajnálom. Köszönöm a választ.


Sajna ennek két fő oka lehet:
1 Kicsi a sávszélesség és nem jut be minden üzenet a szerverre (ennek kicsi a valószínűsége)
2 A szerver nem győzi (vagy még finomhangolásra van szüksége). Ez lehet a baj forrása, de még nincs kész az új CH teljesen..

Ha Goyo (a technikai munkatárs) kész lesz, remélhetőleg megszűnnek ezek a gondok.
Addig csak a türelmeteket tudjuk kérni.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 25)

Ha rákattintok erre,,Kiválasztott barátkérések elutasítása,,majd a változások mentése gombra nem történik semmi.Ugyanúgy megmarad az értesítőmben is a kérés!Nem vagyok egy számítógép hekker segítene valaki mit csinálok rosszul??


----------



## afca (2009 Május 29)

Megoldottam magamtól.Már nem kell a segítség..


----------



## Hedvig (2009 Május 30)

Hedvig vagyok,régi tag.Mióta régen beléptem, a keresőben sohasem találtam meg sem sajátmagamat,sem a képeimet.Mindig ismeretlent írt ki!
Az oldaluk változásáról soha semmilyen értesítést nem kaptam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A képeimet azóta is hiába keresem!Megszünt az egyetlen dolog, amiért neléptem annak idején.Üdv: Hedvig


----------



## b.p. (2009 Május 30)

Hedvig írta:


> Hedvig vagyok,régi tag.Mióta régen beléptem, a keresőben sohasem találtam meg sem sajátmagamat,sem a képeimet.Mindig ismeretlent írt ki!
> Az oldaluk változásáról soha semmilyen értesítést nem kaptam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A képeimet azóta is hiába keresem!Megszünt az egyetlen dolog, amiért neléptem annak idején.Üdv: Hedvig


 
Kedves Hedvig! Ha a nickedet és a jelszavadat elfogadta a fórum, akkor nyilvánvalóan számontart a tagjai között.
Tagjainkat a Változások alfórumban tájékoztatjuk a fórumban történt változásokról. Jelenleg is olvashatók. Benne vannak a galériában tárolt képekkel kapcsolatos várható gondok is.
A CanadaHun közösségi fórum, a képek tárolása nem főprofilja. Sajnálnám, ha ez lenne az egyetlen ok, ami itt tart.


----------



## Judit (2009 Május 31)

Tisztelt Moderátorok!
2004-ben indítottam egy topicot, Fotopic néven. Tegnap volt az utolsó hozzászólásom, ma már nem találom sehol! Ha törölve lett akkor tudni szeretném, hogy miért?

Köszönettel: Judit


----------



## Hedvig (2009 Június 1)

Köszönöm gyors válaszukat levelemre: Hedvig


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Június 3)

Hova tűnt az összes hangulatjel?


----------



## b.p. (2009 Június 3)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Hova tűnt az összes hangulatjel?


 
Nem értem! Nálam megvannak. :roll:A te üzenetedben is van hangulatjel... Lehet, hogy szakszervezeti szünetet tartottak éppen?


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Június 3)

b.p. írta:


> Nem értem! Nálam megvannak. :roll:A te üzenetedben is van hangulatjel... Lehet, hogy szakszervezeti szünetet tartottak éppen?



Valószínű, hogy igazad van, mert közben visszajöttek
Azt a kis buksit a billentyűzeten zongoráztam be, kíváncsi voltam megjelenik-e úgy.
Nahát, nem gondoltam volna, hogy valaha is ennyire hiányoznak majd, ha nem látom őket. Pedig régen hogy utáltam


----------



## memi59 (2009 Június 5)

Koszonom sikerult belepni.


----------



## E-G-A (2009 Június 6)

*Mi kell ahhoz, hogy letölthessek a fórumról*

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogyan lehet letölteni anyagokat a fórumról. Megpróbáltam megnyitni egy zip file-t (Atlantisz angyalai) és olyan üzenetet kaptam, mintha valami illegálisat csináltam volna, azaz adminisztrátorként szerettem volna tevékenykedni, holott csak a fent levő file-t szerettem volna letölteni.


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Június 6)

E-G-A írta:


> Az lenne a kérdésem, hogyan lehet letölteni anyagokat a fórumról. Megpróbáltam megnyitni egy zip file-t (Atlantisz angyalai) és olyan üzenetet kaptam, mintha valami illegálisat csináltam volna, azaz adminisztrátorként szerettem volna tevékenykedni, holott csak a fent levő file-t szerettem volna letölteni.



Szia!

Bátorkodom megkérdezni: miért akarsz letölteni,ha nem szeretsz olvasni? Hiszen a szabályzatot sem olvastad el,az pedig igazán nem hosszú!  Nosza keresd meg olvasd el,gyűjtsél húsz értelmes hozzászólást,és légy türelmes még kettő napig!


----------



## E-G-A (2009 Június 7)

Szia !

Külön gratulálok Neked, hogy ilyen frappánsan szívatsz valakit, aki először jár a fórumon! Valóban nagy öröm lehet ilyen ötletes választ kitalálni. Ha ilyen nagyon okos vagy, biztos abban is tudsz segíteni, hol találom a Szabályzatot ?! Ugyanis most már másodszor látogatom a fórumot, és még mindig nem tudom, hajjaj, mit fogok én ezért kapni a fejemre ... ?!


----------



## afca (2009 Június 7)

E-G-A írta:


> Szia !
> 
> Külön gratulálok Neked, hogy ilyen frappánsan szívatsz valakit, aki először jár a fórumon! Valóban nagy öröm lehet ilyen ötletes választ kitalálni. Ha ilyen nagyon okos vagy, biztos abban is tudsz segíteni, hol találom a Szabályzatot ?! Ugyanis most már másodszor látogatom a fórumot, és még mindig nem tudom, hajjaj, mit fogok én ezért kapni a fejemre ... ?!


 Ha még új vagy, a tudnivalók *ITT*.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 8)

Fórum üzenetA szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!​


Napi rendszerességel jön ez a üzenet. 20 ember van a fórumon és jön a próbállkozz később...


----------



## macskusz12 (2009 Június 8)

Nem tudom mit változtattak az utóbbi időben, de kb . másfél hónapja nem tudtam feljönni, mert a próbálkozz később , nem elérhető, foglalt kifogások elérhetőek csak... ma nem is tudom mi történt, hogy beengedett.. valószínű valakinek rajtam kívül is jó napja van...nem lehetne a régi jobban használható oldalt visszaadni?!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Június 8)

Nem az új kinézettel van gond, hanem azzal, hogy a taglétszám a triplájára nőtt és ezt csak az új verzió képes (előbb-utóbb) kezelni.


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Június 8)

E-G-A írta:


> Szia !
> 
> Külön gratulálok Neked, hogy ilyen frappánsan szívatsz valakit, aki először jár a fórumon! Valóban nagy öröm lehet ilyen ötletes választ kitalálni. Ha ilyen nagyon okos vagy, biztos abban is tudsz segíteni, hol találom a Szabályzatot ?! Ugyanis most már másodszor látogatom a fórumot, és még mindig nem tudom, hajjaj, mit fogok én ezért kapni a fejemre ... ?!



Ja kérem,az unokák sok mindenre "megtanítanak"! 
Egyébként ne keseredj el: én még most sem találok meg mindent,ha nem lennének itt "angyalok",már rég feladtam volna. 
Azt viszont idáig nem tudtam,hogy a kérdés=a "szívatással".


----------



## afca (2009 Június 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem az új kinézettel van gond, hanem azzal, hogy a taglétszám a triplájára nőtt és ezt csak az új verzió képes (előbb-utóbb) kezelni.


 Akkor törölni kellene tagokat.Aki 6 hónapja nem lépett be törlődjön


----------



## géza07 (2009 Június 26)

*törlés*

Hello mindenki!
Szeretném törölni magam de nem tudom..légyszives segitsetek
előre is köszönöm


----------



## b.p. (2009 Június 26)

géza07 írta:


> Hello mindenki!
> Szeretném törölni magam de nem tudom..légyszives segitsetek
> előre is köszönöm


 

A CanadaHunon nem töröljük a tagokat. Különböző időtartamú kitiltásra lehet a szabályok súlyos megszegésével rászolgálni, de törlés, az nincs.


----------



## smuku (2009 Június 27)

afca írta:


> Fórum üzenetA szerver túl elfoglalt ebben a pillanatban. Kérlek próbálkozz később!​Napi rendszerességel jön ez a üzenet. 20 ember van a fórumon és jön a próbállkozz később...


Sajnos ez így van, az általam leggyakrabban látogatott témából lassan elfogynak az emberek e miatt, mivel egy üzenetet 3-4-szer beírunk és mégsem jelenik meg, és így szépen "elhal" a téma. Pedig kevesen fórumoznak akkor, ez nagyon kellemetlen és sajnálatos.
Az ember egy idő után elveszíti türelmét, hiszen lazítani járunk ide sokan, nem idegeskedni. de egy nagyon jó dolog lenne amit itt létrehoztunk!!:2:



afca írta:


> Akkor törölni kellene tagokat.Aki 6 hónapja nem lépett be törlődjön


Valamilyen szelekció valóban jó lenne, mert így tényleg összecsapnak a hullámok felettünk. Aki 6 hónap után nem látogat ide, az biztosan csak letöltött egy-két dolgot, vagy még azt sem és többet nem jön ide. 
Az aktív tagoknak elég sokszor kell a szabályzatot emlegetni, mert regisztrálni sokan regisztrálnak ugyan, de elolvasni kevesen veszik a fáradtságot.



FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem az új kinézettel van gond, hanem azzal, hogy a taglétszám a triplájára nőtt és ezt csak az új verzió képes (előbb-utóbb) kezelni.


 Szia Flamingó!
Nekem tetszik az új kinézet, de néha tényleg nem tudunk belépni, pedig nem sokan vannak fennt az oldalakon. Egyébként nagyon.nagyon szeretek ide látogatni, nagyon jó ez a CH!! üdvözlettel S.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Június 27)

smuku írta:


> Sajnos ez így van, az általam leggyakrabban látogatott témából lassan elfogynak az emberek e miatt, mivel egy üzenetet 3-4-szer beírunk és mégsem jelenik meg, és így szépen "elhal" a téma. Pedig kevesen fórumoznak akkor, ez nagyon kellemetlen és sajnálatos.
> Az ember egy idő után elveszíti türelmét, hiszen lazítani járunk ide sokan, nem idegeskedni. de egy nagyon jó dolog lenne amit itt létrehoztunk!!:2:


Egyet tudok kérni - pontosabban kettőt, türelem és azt, hogy egymás után ne írjon be egy tag 2-3-4 üzenetet (Itt pl Te is ezt tetted, de összevontam őket), mert így a CH motornak kevesebb az indexálási feladata, azaz több erőforrása marad másra.



smuku írta:


> Valamilyen szelekció valóban jó lenne, mert így tényleg összecsapnak a hullámok felettünk. Aki 6 hónap után nem látogat ide, az biztosan csak letöltött egy-két dolgot, vagy még azt sem és többet nem jön ide.
> Az aktív tagoknak elég sokszor kell a szabályzatot emlegetni, mert regisztrálni sokan regisztrálnak ugyan, de elolvasni kevesen veszik a fáradtságot.


Sajna ez ellen csak úgy tudnánk tenni, ha új tagot csak régi tag ajánlásával lehetne felvenni, de ez gyökeresen ellentmondana a CH eddigi filozófiájának.


smuku írta:


> Szia Flamingó!
> Nekem tetszik az új kinézet, de néha tényleg nem tudunk belépni, pedig nem sokan vannak fennt az oldalakon. Egyébként nagyon.nagyon szeretek ide látogatni, nagyon jó ez a CH!! üdvözlettel S.


Valójában a szerverkapacitást kellene növelni, de az jelentős költségnövekedés, amit - lévén a CH ingyenes - már nem tud Melitta "mellényzsebből" finanszírozni. 
Ezért a működését próbálja meg Goyo optimalizálni, de láthatóan nem könnyű feladat. (A szerver erőforrásról csak annyit, hogy tegnap szegény Jacko halálhíre még a Google-t is meg tudta borítani.)


----------



## krisztina0419 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sziasztok!
Én már április óta tagja vagyok a oldalnak azonban csak szép lassangyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom-és már több is -és mégis még csak tag vagyok.Mikor lehetek már állandó tag?:S Se letölteni,és igazán semmilyen más érdekes dolgot nem enged ez az állapot.Miért van ez?


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Augusztus 3)

szép jó reggelt/jó estét/szép álmokat! (kinek mi időszerű...)

krisztina0419 hsz-ról jut eszembe: a profilkép csak az "állandó tag" minősítés után jelenik meg?
ha nem, akkor mi lehet gond?

köszönöm szépen előre is a választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Augusztus 3)

krisztina0419 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én már április óta tagja vagyok a oldalnak azonban csak szép lassangyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom-és már több is -és mégis még csak tag vagyok.Mikor lehetek már állandó tag?:S Se letölteni,és igazán semmilyen más érdekes dolgot nem enged ez az állapot.Miért van ez?


A neved alatt az áll, hogy ÁLLANDÓ TAG. 

A hsz számod is 28. Tehát tudnod kell letölteni.
Ja ebből 27-t tegnap követtél el (a 20.-t 18.32-kor és 20.40-ig voltál a neten) most akkor ki hibázott?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Augusztus 3)

eniko61 írta:


> szép jó reggelt/jó estét/szép álmokat! (kinek mi időszerű...)
> 
> krisztina0419 hsz-ról jut eszembe: a profilkép csak az "állandó tag" minősítés után jelenik meg?
> ha nem, akkor mi lehet gond?
> ...


A tagnak is meg kell jelenjen. A *Vezérlőpult* aztán Profilkép módosítása itt vedd figyelembe a megjegyzést:


> Megjegyzés: Az egyedi logó maximális mérete 200 x 200 pixel vagy 195.3 KB (amelyik kisebb).


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Flamingo köszönöm szépen - kísérletezem tovább, talán nálam nem stimmel valami...
(a méretek pixelben és kb-ban is rendben vannak...nem tudom...)


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 3)

Az oldaljegyzék szerint a 164. oldalon vagyok, van 165. Itt az utolsó szóló FLAMINGO, a tartalomjegyzék szerint nem.
Nem tudok a 165. oldalra lépni, sem a 165-re kattintva, sem beírva a 165-öt.
Most mi van?

Látom a megoldást: hozzá kell szólni és átugrik.


----------



## most (2009 Augusztus 13)

valami trükk van a keresés szolgáltatáshoz? 

ha keresésbe irom a szót kiad 8 oldalnyi topicot ... amiben a konkrét hsz kéne megtalálni?

vs a googl -t használjátok az oldalon való kereséshez?


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 15)

most írta:


> valami trükk van a keresés szolgáltatáshoz?
> 
> ha keresésbe irom a szót kiad 8 oldalnyi topicot ... amiben a konkrét hsz kéne megtalálni?
> 
> vs a googl -t használjátok az oldalon való kereséshez?


 
A fórum keresőjében próbáld meg a témák megjelenítése helyett az üzenetek megjelenítését kipipálni.

A google speciális keresőjét is lehet használni topikokban való kereséshez.


----------



## signore (2009 Augusztus 23)

Szevasztok
Hihetetlen, hogy fél óra alatt tudok egy nyamvadt hozzászólást elküldeni, kapacitás problémák miatt. Nem ismerem a beállításaitokat, de nem lehetne a letöltések sávszélességének korlátozásával némi kapacitást felszabadítani? Mert gyanítom az terheli ilyen mértékben a szervert. Elvégre ez elsősorban nem egy letöltő oldal, hanem fórum (ha jól következtetek).


----------



## b.p. (2009 Augusztus 24)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Hihetetlen, hogy fél óra alatt tudok egy nyamvadt hozzászólást elküldeni, kapacitás problémák miatt. Nem ismerem a beállításaitokat, de nem lehetne a letöltések sávszélességének korlátozásával némi kapacitást felszabadítani? Mert gyanítom az terheli ilyen mértékben a szervert. Elvégre ez elsősorban nem egy letöltő oldal, hanem fórum (ha jól következtetek).


 
A gondok megoldásán már dolgozik a stáb, türelmedet kérem.


----------



## signore (2009 Augusztus 24)

Köszönöm a válaszod.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 5)

*NINCS, MOST NINCS SEMMI PROBLÉMÁM!*
"Minden nagyon szép, minden nagyon jó, mindennel meg vagyok elégedve!" 
Na, mert így igazságos. Ma egy szó tiltakozás, meg most nem érek rá üzenet nélkül beengedett és mi több utána sem dobott ki egyszer sem a ch ördöge. 
A hozzászólásaimat is több perces latolgatás nélkül, azon nyomban, standa pityere elküldte. 
Megjavult volna? Hol kopogjam le? 
Bevallom nem hittem, hogy eljöhet még ez az időszak is.
Gratulálok, hogy sikerült megoldani!


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 5)

Drága Garibaldim! És mikor történt veled ez a felemelő eset? Hajnalban? Megnézted, hogy hányan böngészték a fórumokat? 
Általában ha csak úgy 200 körül vannak bent böngészők, akkor még minden jól működik (majdnem). Én most ír idő szerint reggel 8 felé jöttem ide. Az előző hozzászólásomon közel 30 másodpercig gondolkodott a gép (töltött, töltött, töltött), de szerencsére csak beadta hiánytalanul. 
Szerintem, ha egy kicsit többen jönnek be, máris halmozódnak a megszokott problémák.
Tudom, most sokaknak nem tetszek, hogy átmentem morgómedvébe. De hát ez van. Nem szeretném, ha elfednénk rózsaszín fátyollal azt, ami még mindig létezik: a fórum hibáit.
Tudom, tudom, menjek el, ha nem tetszik. NEM MEGYEK! Juszt se! 
De én nem várok javulást, mert szerintem már ez nem lesz jobb. De ha kerek-perec megmondanák, akkor az ember azt mondaná, hogy "oh, hát a kutyafáját, nincs mit csinálni, akkor érezzük így jól magunkat, amennyire lehet". De így állandóan csak hitegetve érzem magam! Méghozzá úgy, hogy semmi alapja sincs!
Én beszéltem, UFF!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 5)

Nos igazad van Santane, ma már volt egy pici fennakadás, de én még mindig elégedett vagyok. Sőt bizakodó.
Amennyiben a böngészők száma okozná a szerver tiltó reakcióit, akkor a megterhelés csökkentésére az új belépéseket átmenetileg be is lehetne fagyasztani, nem? Hogy legalább a régiek használni tudják...


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 5)

ujakat ? 
inkább ki kéne venned talán azogat a mozgo izéket, kb is... és mind a 3000 hszolásod mellet ott fityeg és ha vaki betölti azt oldalt amin irtál még ö is letölti.. minezt az indentitásod miatt bocs

47 KB (48*035 bájt)+1,9 KB (1*925 bájt)+224 bájt+1,2 KB (1*174 bájt)+180 bájt
985 bájt+1,3 KB (1*318 bájt+978 bájt és ez csak a felsö sor...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 5)

most írta:


> ujakat ?
> inkább ki kéne venned talán azogat a mozgo izéket, kb is... és mind a 3000 hszolásod mellet ott fityeg és ha vaki betölti azt oldalt amin irtál még ö is letölti.. minezt az indentitásod miatt bocs



Gondolod, hogy pont ez segítene? Hát én feláldozhatom, mindent a ch-ért. De ha mégis kivág sűrűn emlegetni foglak


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 5)

Töröltem az aláírásomat én is az új tag kioktatása után. 
Csak tudnám, hogy akkor miért kellett ismételten kétszer is beverekednem magam, mert kidobott a gép?!!
Pedig most pár kbájttal kevesebbet kellett betöltenie a gépnek... 

Ez eddig egy közösség volt. Ha hiszitek, ha nem, kedves Újak! Itt nemcsak beszélgettünk, hanem egymást segítettük is. Felvidítottuk és ápoltuk még a sérült lelkületű embereket is, valamint segítettük az új tagok beilleszkedését is (az aláírásom fele nekik szólt!).

De mit ne mondjak, kedves Új! A stílusod rettentően sértő! A véleményedet sokkal kultúráltabban is elmondhattad volna.
Itt eddig ehhez szoktunk...


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 5)

most írta:


> ujakat ?
> inkább ki kéne venned talán azogat a mozgo izéket, kb is... és mind a 3000 hszolásod mellet ott fityeg és ha vaki betölti azt oldalt amin irtál még ö is letölti.. minezt az indentitásod miatt bocs
> 
> 47 KB (48*035 bájt)+1,9 KB (1*925 bájt)+224 bájt+1,2 KB (1*174 bájt)+180 bájt
> 985 bájt+1,3 KB (1*318 bájt+978 bájt és ez csak a felsö sor...


 A sok új tag miatt kellenek az aláírások.Hacsak az újak fele elolvasná a SZABÁLYZATOT nem kellenének a figyelmeztető aláírások.


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 5)

sztem semmi sértöt nem irtam, amugy " uj" révén rosszul esett h az ujakat akarod kizárni.. és nem részesülhetnek abbol :Itt nemcsak beszélgettünk, hanem egymást segítettük is. Felvidítottuk és ápoltuk még a sérült lelkületű embereket is, valamint segítettük az új tagok beilleszkedését is... 
-pedig egy forum az ujaktol lessz mindig friss... 

amugy szöveget nem kell kivenni, sem a linket , csak a mozo kütyük fogysztanak ...
de mindez csak akkor használ vmit is ha általános, gondolom az adminok megnézik még hol tudnak karcsusitani ... a pm ek darabszámát is le lehetne faragni meg kell gondolni mi mit ér... mert nem tudom menniyre nagy a gáz és a tár terület 
kül ,vegyétek megoldási segitségnek a probélmátokra, ti már tettetek valamit ellene .... mert annak szántam


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Szeptember 6)

talán én értettem félre valamit?
szerettem volna megnézni pár képet, amit hozzászólások mellé csatoltak - az adott helyen ott a figyelmeztetés: "regisztrált tagnak kell lenned" - mégsem nézhetem meg a képeket
esetleg egy kis pontosítás: "állandó tagnak kell lenned"?
(de lehet, csak nekem nem egyértelmű...akkor bocs)


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 6)

Drága Enikő!
Nem erről van szó! Légy kedves figyelmesen elolvasni a Canadahun szabályzatát. Egyből érteni fogod.

Mikor valaki beregisztrál egy fórumra, akkor automatikusan elfogadja a szabályzatot és bejön. De nem olvassa el! Ilyenkor van, hogy egy csomó mindent nem tud és utána nem győz kérdezősködni, hiszen semmit sem ért szegény pára.

Éppen ezért az újaknak mindig felhívjuk a figyelmét, hogy legyenek kedvesek elolvasni a szabályzatot.


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Santane írta:


> Drága Enikő!
> Nem erről van szó! Légy kedves figyelmesen elolvasni a Canadahun szabályzatát. Egyből érteni fogod.
> 
> Mikor valaki beregisztrál egy fórumra, akkor automatikusan elfogadja a szabályzatot és bejön. De nem olvassa el! Ilyenkor van, hogy egy csomó mindent nem tud és utána nem győz kérdezősködni, hiszen semmit sem ért szegény pára.
> ...



elolvastam, igen, többször
a szabályzatban ez áll: *A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *(ha erre gondoltál)

a kép mellett:
Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)
(én pedig erre)

tehát "csak" ennyi volt a gondom, hogy egyik helyen "állandó" másikon "regisztrált" szerepel - szerintem a kettő között van némi eltérés

de nem problémázok tovább rajta, ha így van, akkor így van - majd egyszer megnézem


----------



## Ircsi74 (2009 Szeptember 7)

*?*

Na ezt én sem értem. Pár napja regisztráltam be, és csodálkoztam, mert képet szerettem volna megnézni. A barátnőm már régen itt van, és az általa csatolt képeket. Kiírta, hogy regisztráltnak kell lenni ahhoz, hogy megnézhessem. Most nem azért, de ha nem lennék regisztrálva, akkor most hogy írnék ide???? Egyébként meg az egész oldal egy nagy katyvaz. Hívtak, jöttem, szétnéztem, megyek. Ennyi.


----------



## Judit (2009 Szeptember 7)

Ircsi74 írta:


> Na ezt én sem értem. Pár napja regisztráltam be, és csodálkoztam, mert képet szerettem volna megnézni. A barátnőm már régen itt van, és az általa csatolt képeket. Kiírta, hogy regisztráltnak kell lenni ahhoz, hogy megnézhessem. Most nem azért, de ha nem lennék regisztrálva, akkor most hogy írnék ide???? Egyébként meg az egész oldal egy nagy katyvaz. Hívtak, jöttem, szétnéztem, megyek. Ennyi.



*A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *
Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 **értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *48 órája regisztráltak*.

No még írj 5 hozzászólást a nagy katyvazba és már meg is tekintheted a barátosnőd által feltett képeket.


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 7)

Hát csak ennyi kedveseim!
Én még tovább idézném az ide vonatkozó szabályokat:

Letöltésre van két korlát... *A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *
Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 **értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *48 órája regisztráltak*.

Sokan a regisztráció után azonnal beírnak, hogy miért nem tudják ezt, vagy azt letölteni. Legalább 100 (és ebből 99 felesleges) bejegyzés arról szól, hogy várd ki a 2 napot és a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 7)

A fórum szerekezete teljesen világos és áttekinthetől.
Mivel rengeteg téma fut az oldalon, így feltérképezésére időre van szükség, amit *egyszerűen rá kell fordítani*, különben tényleg csak adatdömpinget láthat egy új tag.
A legtöbb régi tagnál, valamint a moderátoroknál is az aláírásukban szerepelnek a technikai kérdésekre vonatkozó elérhetőségek a fórumon, csak rájuk kell kattintani. Ezzel próbáljuk segíteni még plusszban az újakat.

Ettől függetlenül minél több új tag minél több türelmetlen felrovó beírást tesznek, azért, mert tájékozatlanok, annál jobban tele lesz a fórum felesleges beírásokkal.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Szeptember 7)

most írta:


> ujakat ?
> inkább ki kéne venned talán azogat a mozgo izéket, kb is... és mind a 3000 hszolásod mellet ott fityeg és ha vaki betölti azt oldalt amin irtál még ö is letölti.. minezt az indentitásod miatt bocs
> 
> 47 KB (48*035 bájt)+1,9 KB (1*925 bájt)+224 bájt+1,2 KB (1*174 bájt)+180 bájt
> 985 bájt+1,3 KB (1*318 bájt+978 bájt és ez csak a felsö sor...


 
*******

Valóban, a "mozgó izék" irdatlan méreteket foglalnak le a
tárhelyből, még a legminibb smile figurák is.

De ugyanigy viszi a helyet a sok profil oldali üzenet, ami szintén dugig van ugrabugráló, csillogó-villogó frászokkal.
Max. 10-15 darabig kellene tárolni !

Hasonló a káosz a többszázezernyi privinél.
Kb. 200 darabig engedném tárolni.

Semmi értelmét nem látom a csak kimondottan képfelrakosgatós topikoknak, mint a mókusok, békák, angyalkák, sárkányok és egyéb nyalánkságok.
/Vagy a hasonló témában felrakosgatott többezernyi kép./
Ízléstelen ugrálós animációk tömkelege, és vegyük hozzá, hogy
sok kedves tag nem tudván mivel elfoglalni magát, naponta
százával ontja eme remek termékeket.
Az is mindegy, hogy már több tucatszor felrakta más vagy
éppen ő !

Szóval, lehetne itt hetente takarítani, vagy a fórummotor
vezérlőpultját ésszerűen beállítani, és akkor ezek eleve
nem kerülnének fel.


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 7)

Igen. Nagyon sok olyan dolog van a fórumon, ami meg engem nem érdekel és utálom. És biztos van nagyon sok olyan ember a fórumon, aki ugyancsak így van ezzel. Lehet, hogy valakinek éppen a háta közepére kívánkozik a szójáték, vagy az élni szép kérdésköre és egyebek.
És micsoda nagy tárhelyeket foglalnak!!!...
Viszont azért az ember tiszteletben tartja a másik izlését, még akkor is, ha az a sajátjával nem egyezik. Maximum nem jár olyan helyekre fórumon belül, ami irritálja.

Én a fórum adminisztrátorára és a moderátorokra bízom, hogy ők mit látnak helyesnek. Ha probléma gyökerét képezné a sok privát üzenetek tárolása, vagy éppen profil oldali üzenetek tárolása, vagy akár a sok képfelrakós topik, akkor biztos tettek volna már ellene.

Eddig azt hiszem minden régi tag amennyire csak lehetett, együttműködött a fórum mozgatóival.
De képtelenség minden egyes ember izléséhez igazítani egy fórumot.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Igazad van Santane !
Részben. A szójátékok nem ostobaságok, ha valaki komolyan
akarja játszani, és nem marhaságokat írva pontokat gyüjteni.
Másrészt.
A szójátékok nagyrészét sem ártana letörelgetni, -/mint ahogy sok olyan topik tartalmát sem, ahol egy idő után már eleve csak ismétlések jöhetnek/
- hogy csak kb. az utólsó fél év maradjon fent, persze csak azokat, ami egy idő után ismétlés.
Bár, ha megnézed, hogy mennyi egy csilivili tárhelye, vagy egy szójáték beírásé, azért van némi különbség.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> *******
> 
> Valóban, a "mozgó izék" irdatlan méreteket foglalnak le a
> tárhelyből, még a legminibb smile figurák is.
> ...



Lehetne. Csak minek? Az életben is van egy csomó dolog, ami ésszerűtlen, gazdaságtalan, de nélkülük pont az élet válna sivárrá. A magam részéről szeretem az általad értelmetlennek tartott gyűjteményeket több okból. Egyrészt mert észrevétlenül tanít (sokkal többet tudok a lepkékről, mókusokról, kígyókról stb., mint régebben), másrészt ezeknek a közös gyűjteményeknek is közösségformáló szerepe van. Az én aláírásomban szövegbe rejtett linkek voltak, még abból az időből, amikor a vezérlőpult nem működött rendesen. A számodra "izléstelen ugrálós animációk" jó része számomra kedves. Nehéz lenne igazságot tenni, itt a virtuális terepen is szükség van tolarenciára. Nagyobbra, mint amennyit Te adnál.


----------



## érdeklődő2 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!
Regisztrált tag vagyok, de mégsem tudok dalokat letölteni, mert ilyen-olyan okok miatt nem tehetem! Mik a feltételei a letöltésnek?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Szeptember 7)

garibaldi írta:


> Lehetne. Csak minek? Az életben is van egy csomó dolog, ami ésszerűtlen, gazdaságtalan, de nélkülük pont az élet válna sivárrá. A magam részéről szeretem az általad értelmetlennek tartott gyűjteményeket több okból. Egyrészt mert észrevétlenül tanít (sokkal többet tudok a lepkékről, mókusokról, kígyókról stb., mint régebben), másrészt ezeknek a közös gyűjteményeknek is közösségformáló szerepe van. Az én aláírásomban szövegbe rejtett linkek voltak, még abból az időből, amikor a vezérlőpult nem működött rendesen. A számodra "izléstelen ugrálós animációk" jó része számomra kedves. Nehéz lenne igazságot tenni, itt a virtuális terepen is szükség van tolarenciára. Nagyobbra, mint amennyit Te adnál.


 
*****

Nem a lepkékkel és a mókusokkal van bajom, 
ha ezek élethű képeit teszik fel, semmi gond.
De nézz be pl. a virágoskert topikba.
Rengeteg szép mellett tele van hányva giccses mű vacakokkal.
Ugyanez megy a többi képes topiknál is.

Néha elmegy egy kis vicces vagy kedves animáció, 
ha az üzenetet jobbá, hatásosabbá teszi.
Egy kicsit más, ha valaki nap mint nap ilyenekkel
"éli ki" magát.
És ha megbocsájtod nekem, ha nem, az ízléstelen, giccses cuccokat igenis tűzzel-vassal írtanám, nem hiszem, hogy 
bármilyen területen is hasznos lenne a terjesztése.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 7)

érdeklődő2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Regisztrált tag vagyok, de mégsem tudok dalokat letölteni, mert ilyen-olyan okok miatt nem tehetem! Mik a feltételei a letöltésnek?


Ha iciripicirit feltekersz, Santane aláírásában megtalálsz minden információt. Már csak el kell olvasnod. 
Mitöbb, ha az oldal tetejéről kezded a nézelődést, akkor meglepetés is érhet! Megválaszolták, mielőtt kérdezted volna!


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 7)

bocs h ujra beleszolok nem kell megválni! a képes topicoktol sem valoban közösség formálo ereje van, van altenativ lehetöség, szerintem jobb is mint a jelenlegi rakjanak be linketet ...aztán pedig kibeszélhetik mert ugylátom sokszor a kép és 0 szöveg ez mégis csak forum ... nem pedig képnézö 

a pm ek -esteleg lehetne korlátozni öket pl 100 ra és felajánlani a letöltésüket a sját gépre ha valaki meg alarja örizni öket... 
pesze ezt is azoknak kell el dönteni akik ezzel nap mint nap értünk dolgoznak hobbibol .. mert ez csak ujabb ötlet 

köszönjük 

viszont lenne egy kérdésem nektek is csak a kiegészitö lehetöségek van? code tagot nem tok beszurni magam ? vagy ne megfelelö skint-böngészöt használok ?


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 7)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> *****
> 
> Nem a lepkékkel és a mókusokkal van bajom,
> ha ezek élethű képeit teszik fel, semmi gond.
> ...



Szia kedves Zsuzsanna!

Miért csak a másé más? És a Tiéd? Másfél év alatt 23341 hozzászólást produkáltál.Csodálatos (?) TENYÉRNYI képekkel megtűzdelve.Van olyan oldal,ahol a Te hozzászólásodból csak kettő fér el,a feltett kép,és az alatta levő vers miatt. Ha nem haragszol ezt én úgy értelmezem,hogy Te nap,mint nap ebben éled ki magad. Neked szabad? Az általad feltett képeket senki nem viszi sehová,de például nagyon sokan a hangulatjelekért (is) jönnek. Tudod,azokért a kis "ízléstelen cuccokért".


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Szeptember 7)

*Off topic/tájékoztatás*

*Tisztelt Tagok!
Most jött el az idő a közbeszólásra.
Ha valaki figyelte a témák száma 12000-ről kevesebb, mint 6000 lett.
A tagok száma viszont 3 év alatt megharmincszorozódott.
Majd 180000 tag (mint egy nagyváros) nagyon sokfélét akar - ezért maradnak a mókusok és maradnak a más számára giccsesnek tartott "tájképek" is. (Legalábbis amíg a tulaj finanszírozza).
A baj az, hogy elmulasztjuk az új tagokat tájékoztatni a városi életünk szabályairól (pl. ahogy a kisiskolások is megtanulják a gyalogátkelő használatát - csak az az eltérés, hogy ők diákok és hajlandóak is többségükben tanulni, míg az itteni tagok egy része más elveket vall).
Ha erre valaki tud valami jó módszert az aláírásba sűrített felhíváson kívül - örömmel várjuk.*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 7)

Kedves Flamingó!

Talán segítene a dolgon, ha minden oldal tetején, esetleg alján is egy automatikus üzenet jelenne meg mondjuk piros vastag betűkkel:

*Regisztrált új tagok csak 20 érdemi hozzászólás és 2 nap elteltével lesznek állandó tagok és tudnak képet stb. letölteni.

*


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 7)

Kedves Flamingo!
Én esetleg azt tudnám elmondani, amiket mondtak az új tagok, hogy mit is hiányolnak, mi segítené őket az elején. És van benne valami...
Sajnos nem mindenki annyira szakavatott egy fórum használatában, sőt, még a netezésben sem. A legtöbb emberkével privátilag beszélgetve arra jutottam, hogy nagyon segítené őket egy tájékoztató, méghozzá a felső menüsorban elhelyezett button - gomb - közvetítésével.
Ugyanis ők ezt az óriási fórumot eleinte abszolút nem látják át, nem hogy még megtaláljanak benne bármit is, ami rájuk vonatkozik.
Erre a sorra gondolok: 
*Vezérpult Blogok Súgó Közösség* stb.stb.

Vagy bárhova máshova, ami feltünő (és technikailag kivitelezhető) az oldalon.
Ebben lehetne feltüntetni a hasznos információkat az új tagok részére.




*http://canadahun.com/forum/login.ph...1095-606ec9beeed6f191a9c612a1840e0ad6d778bf1f*


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 7)

garibaldi írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Talán segítene a dolgon, ha minden oldal tetején, esetleg alján is egy automatikus üzenet jelenne meg mondjuk piros vastag betűkkel:
> 
> ...





Santane írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Én esetleg azt tudnám elmondani, amiket mondtak az új tagok, hogy mit is hiányolnak, mi segítené őket az elején. És van benne valami...
> Sajnos nem mindenki annyira szakavatott egy fórum használatában, sőt, még a netezésben sem. A legtöbb emberkével privátilag beszélgetve arra jutottam, hogy nagyon segítené őket egy tájékoztató, méghozzá a felső menüsorban elhelyezett button - gomb - közvetítésével.
> Ugyanis ők ezt az óriási fórumot eleinte abszolút nem látják át, nem hogy még megtaláljanak benne bármit is, ami rájuk vonatkozik.
> ...



Igazatok van,jó az ötlet de ha szabad,ezt még ennyivel toldanám meg:aki elolvasta a szabályzatot,és azt tudomásul is vette,aztán mégis "sikít",mert nem tud letölteni,azt azonnal törölném. Mármint a tagot! S még valami:én sem vagyok egy "netbajnok",de mivel nagyon szeretek mandalát rajzolni,külön blogot nyitottam, (a giccseimnek)  és nem a CH szerverét terhelem. Innen pedig kitöröltem mindegyiket.


----------



## Ircsi74 (2009 Szeptember 7)

Judit írta:


> *A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *
> Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 **értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *48 órája regisztráltak*.
> 
> No még írj 5 hozzászólást a nagy katyvazba és már meg is tekintheted a barátosnőd által feltett képeket.




Bocsi, de hülye nem vagyok!!!! Olvasni még azért tudok!
Íme a gond, amit kimásoltam:

*Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)*


*A regisztrált tag nem ugyanaz, mint az állandó tag.*
Tehát, az adminnak át kell írnia állandó tagra, hogy igaz legyen az, hogy 20 hozzászólás után lehet megnézni a képeket. Ettől érthetőbben már nem tudom leírni. Még érthetőbben, valószínűleg el lett írva és ki kell javítani. Kicsicsázom már egy kicsit a betűket, mert úgy látom itt ez a szokás. ​


----------



## Ircsi74 (2009 Szeptember 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> szeretettel ajánlom a tombolóban a kitombolom magamat c. Topikot:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5414
> 
> ott még az üvöltözés is megengedett.




*nem én kezdtem, egyszerűen nem szeretem ha hülyének néznek!!!!!!!*


----------



## Targenor (2009 Szeptember 8)

Ircsi74!

*Énmeg baromira utálom, ha ki akarják bökni a szemeimet lób...ó nagy betűkkel!!!!!*
Bőven elég a max 3-as betűnagyság, ettől nagyobb, már ERŐSZAK-nak számít!!! Te itt vígan 7-essel írogatsz...


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ha elkezdesz úgy viselkedni, aminek néznek, akkor megerősíted a rólad kialakított képet. De ez végülis magánügyed. Csak ordibálnod nem kellene. Másnak is kivered a szemét. A Tombolóban, amit belinkeltem, ott lehet még sikoltozni is.



Ez meg olyan apró,hogy egy kukkot nem látok belőle.  Tessék azonnal nagyítót küldeni hozzá!


----------



## Targenor (2009 Szeptember 8)

sirkan49 írta:


> Ez meg olyan apró,hogy egy kukkot nem látok belőle.  Tessék azonnal nagyítót küldeni hozzá!


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 8)

Targenor írta:


>



Köszönöm CSALÁDALAPÍTÓNK!


----------



## Targenor (2009 Szeptember 8)

sirkan49 írta:


> Köszönöm CSALÁDALAPÍTÓNK!



Mindent a családért!kiss


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 8)




----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 8)

Targenor írta:


> Mindent a családért!kiss





Santane írta:


>



Szerintem innen kitiltanak minket a moderátorok! :mrgreen:


----------



## Targenor (2009 Szeptember 8)

sirkan49 írta:


> Szerintem innen kitiltanak minket a moderátorok! :mrgreen:



Azt megnézném...:lol:
Na, térjünk vissza a topik témájához!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 9)

Egy kicsit elsiettem a dicséretet. Ma budapesti idő szerint 15:40-kor, a Fórumon böngészők száma: 292 (93 tag és 199 vendég) és a szerver túlterhelt volt, későbbi látogatásra buzdított


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 9)

zavaro a regisztráció és az állandó tag meg a regisztálttag szofordulatok ...megkérhetnétek pl 4-5 uj! tagot h irják le szerintük h lenne érthetö a tájékoztato kideülne miért ez a sok baki 


ujra: nem tudom h hogyan szerkesztenek szineznek metüméreteznek nálam nincsenek ezek az opciók .... help me rossz böngészöt vagy skint használok?


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 9)

Nem olyan régen - lásd fentebb - Flamingo felkérte a tagságot, hogy ötleteiket írják meg. Máris megtehető itt a fórumban.

Ha választ írsz egy hozzászólásra, akkor az előjövő ablak felső keretében nem találod meg ezeket az opciókat?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 9)

most írta:


> zavaro a regisztráció és az állandó tag meg a regisztálttag szofordulatok ...megkérhetnétek pl 4-5 uj! tagot h irják le szerintük h lenne érthetö a tájékoztato kideülne miért ez a sok baki
> 
> 
> ujra: nem tudom h hogyan szerkesztenek szineznek metüméreteznek nálam nincsenek ezek az opciók .... help me rossz böngészöt vagy skint használok?


 
A profilodban van lehetőség a hozzászólás ablak "egyszerű" vagy "fejlett??" változatát beállítani. (a pontos megnevezésekre nem emlékszem, de rá fogsz ismerni)


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 9)

most írta:


> zavaro a regisztráció és az állandó tag meg a regisztálttag szofordulatok ...megkérhetnétek pl 4-5 uj! tagot h irják le szerintük h lenne érthetö a tájékoztato kideülne miért ez a sok baki


 
Igen, vannak nem következetesen lefordított dolgok a fórum eredeti szövegkészletéből. 
Mindnyájan voltunk/vagyunk újak. Néhányan informálódnak, mielőtt kérdeznének, néhányan meg kérdeznek, mielőtt körülnéznének. Az előbbiek rájönnek, hogy hogyan működnek a dolgok, milyen a fórum szerkezete, mik a szabályok, az utóbbiak sírdogálnak, hogy nem megfelelő módon tálalták nekik az információt. Nem tudod úgy elhelyezni a tájékoztatást, hogy rátaláljon, aki nem is keresi. Ha az oldal tetején ott a keresett információ, akkor pár órás késéssel az oldal közepén miért kérdezi meg valaki újra?


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 Szeptember 10)

hangya1944 írta:


> Igen, vannak nem következetesen lefordított dolgok a fórum eredeti szövegkészletéből.
> Mindnyájan voltunk/vagyunk újak. Néhányan informálódnak, mielőtt kérdeznének, néhányan meg kérdeznek, mielőtt körülnéznének. Az előbbiek rájönnek, hogy hogyan működnek a dolgok, milyen a fórum szerkezete, mik a szabályok, az utóbbiak sírdogálnak, hogy nem megfelelő módon tálalták nekik az információt. *Nem tudod úgy elhelyezni a tájékoztatást, hogy rátaláljon, aki nem is keresi. *Ha az oldal tetején ott a keresett információ, akkor pár órás késéssel az oldal közepén miért kérdezi meg valaki újra?



Igazad van! Ilyenkor jönnek a jó tündérek,és segítenek,mint Te most!


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Szia!
Az a problémám az oldallal, hogy bármikor lépek az oldalra mindig annyira túl van terhelve a rendszer, hogy állandóan lefagy vagy kidob!
Elindítottam egy új témát is, de egyszerűen nem tudok semmit sem feltölteni az oldalra!
Kérlek Segíts!
Most én vagyok ennyire béna  , vagy tényleg ennyire meg van terhelve a rendszer?!


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!
Az augusztusi regisztráció után találtam meg ezt az eldugott kis témát, ahol sok érdekes dolgot olvastam! Egyik ilyen a sok közül:



Santane írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Én esetleg azt tudnám elmondani, amiket mondtak az új tagok, hogy mit is hiányolnak, mi segítené őket az elején. És van benne valami...
> Sajnos nem mindenki annyira szakavatott egy fórum használatában, sőt, még a netezésben sem. A legtöbb emberkével privátilag beszélgetve arra jutottam, hogy nagyon segítené őket egy tájékoztató, méghozzá a felső menüsorban elhelyezett button - gomb - közvetítésével.
> Ugyanis ők ezt az óriási fórumot eleinte abszolút nem látják át, nem hogy még megtaláljanak benne bármit is, ami rájuk vonatkozik.
> ...



Ehhez csak annyit tudok hozzáfűzni, hogy amikor megtaláltam ezt az oldalt egyáltalán nem tudtam kezelni, aki soha nem járt még hasonló oldalon, nem írt a neten semmihez hozzászólást, annak egy kicsit nehéz dió!
A használati utasítások pedig el vannak rejtve, ha pedig nagynehezen megtalálja valaki a fórum szabályzatot csak kínkeservesen lehet elolvasni, mivel egy másik ablakba nyílik meg, ami szerencsésen lefagy! Ezért aki egyszer pórul jár és nem tudta megnyitni, az inkább hagyja az egészet, és akkor jöhetnek a bakik, és persze a hülye kérdések, amiből a régi tagoknak tele a hócipője!
*Kérlek Titeket Régi Tagok!* Nézzétek el nekünk ezt újoncoknak, és amikor meglátjátok ezerszer ugyanazt a kérdést csak nevessetek rajta egyet!
(Csak még egy megjegyzés, a mai napig nem tudom megtekinteni a tagok oldalát, ha lehetséges, csak a klubbokat találtam meg De azért kitartóan próbálkozok kiismerni ezt a fórumot )


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 12)

Csika27 írta:


> Szia!
> Az a problémám az oldallal, hogy bármikor lépek az oldalra mindig annyira túl van terhelve a rendszer, hogy állandóan lefagy vagy kidob!
> Elindítottam egy új témát is, de egyszerűen nem tudok semmit sem feltölteni az oldalra!
> Kérlek Segíts!
> Most én vagyok ennyire béna  , vagy tényleg ennyire meg van terhelve a rendszer?!


 
Azt hiszem, mindkettő. 
A fórum használatát, a szerkezetének átlátását nagyban megkönnyíti, ha a főoldalon lépsz be és oda térsz vissza rendszeresen. 
http://canadahun.com/forum/index.php

Itt elkülönülnek az alfórumok, többé-kevésbé (inkább többé) logikus az egyes topikok beillesztése az alfórumokba. Tehát a memóriádat pici logikával kombinálva máris könnyebben tájékozódsz. 
A világosszürke felület első sorában (Vezérlőpult, Blogok, Súgó, Közösség stb.) találod a Súgót. Rengeteg technikai kérdésre kaphatsz választ benne. 
A Közösség-re kattintva kapsz egy legördülő ablakot, abban a Tagjaink címen kérhetsz információt a tagokról.
A hozzászólások mellett megjelenő nevekre kattintva szintén információözönt kínál a legördülő ablak. A Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése pont a tag profiloldalára vezet. 

Érdemes néha nem célirányosan csak úgy próbálkozgatni, sokmindenre rájön az ember.

Sajnos nehezíti a dolgot a technikánk jelenlegi állapota. Ezzel mindnyájan küzdünk. Érdemes figyelni a többiek szólásait, mert nagyon sok népi megoldás születik a nehézségek áthidalására.

Jó fórumozást neked és kitartást!


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Szeptember 13)

hangya1944 írta:


> Azt hiszem, mindkettő.
> A fórum használatát, a szerkezetének átlátását nagyban megkönnyíti, ha a főoldalon lépsz be és oda térsz vissza rendszeresen.
> http://canadahun.com/forum/index.php
> 
> ...



*Köszönöm Szépen jó tanácsaidat!*
Ez az oldal tetszik, úgyhogy elbénázgatok egy kicsit! Ezekkel a tanácsokkal nem lesz olyan vészes!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Mivel az elején nekem is problémát jelentett, talán
ez is segítség lehet.

*Az elrontott üzenet javítása vagy törlése.*

Első lépés: katt az "Üzenet módosítása"
Második lépés: katt a "Részletes válaszra"

Innentől lehet törölni, vagy módosítani, 24 órán belül.

Ha ez az idő letelt, a jobb felső sarokban a "jelentem"
funkcióval a fórum moderátorai törlik a nem kívánatos
beírást.


----------



## eniko61 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Csika27 írta:


> Szia!
> Az a problémám az oldallal, hogy bármikor lépek az oldalra mindig annyira túl van terhelve a rendszer, hogy állandóan lefagy vagy kidob!
> Elindítottam egy új témát is, de egyszerűen nem tudok semmit sem feltölteni az oldalra!
> Kérlek Segíts!
> Most én vagyok ennyire béna  , vagy tényleg ennyire meg van terhelve a rendszer?!



szia!

Mo-on tartózkodóknak ajánlani tudom a magyar idő szerinti reggeli, délelőtti órákat (már amennyiben lehetőség van rá)

érdemes a címoldalon alul a jelenlevő fórumozók felsorolásánál megnézni, hányan vannak az oldalon - eddig nekem úgy tűnik, olyan 250 fő felett már gondok adódnak a hozzászólásokkal, topicváltásokkal


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Saját készítésû fotókat (kiránduláson készült képek) hogyan tudok feltenni egy fórumra. Nem akarok új albumot nyitni. Elôre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Noci87 írta:


> Saját készítés&ucirc; fotókat (kiránduláson készült képek) hogyan tudok feltenni egy fórumra. Nem akarok új albumot nyitni. Elôre is köszönöm a segítséget!


 
Csatolod őket.
Hozzászólás ablak felső ikonsorában gemkapocs ikon. (1. kép)
Felugrik a csatolás manager. (2. kép)
Tallózás, megkeresed, megnyitod a képet, feltölt, majd vársz, míg megjelenik a csatolásikon.
Ugyanabban a csatolás manager ablakban sok képet is elküldhetsz, de javaslom, hogy egyesével rakd fel őket, az előző ikonja jelenjen meg, utána indítsd ugyanabban az ablakban a következőt. 
Jó ügyeskedést!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 13)

A saját gépemrôl nem engedi átmásolni...:sad:


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Szeptember 13)

Noci87 írta:


> A saját gépemrôl nem engedi átmásolni...:sad:


Saját gépről nem átmásolni kell, hanem csatolni, ahogy ezt hangya1944 ITT lépésről lépésre leírta neked.
Nem nehéz, ne add fel!


----------



## Noci87 (2009 Szeptember 14)

Köszönöm a segítségeteket, ki fogom próbálni!


----------



## E Zoli (2009 Szeptember 14)

*Mindig kiléptet*

Olyan gondom van a fórumon, ami egyébiránt nagyon tetszik, hogy mindig kiléptet. Pl ha hosszabb hozzászólást írok, mire a végére érek és el akarom küldeni már kiírja, hogy eköbb jelentekezzek be. Ha megteszem akkor meg elveszik amit eddig gépeltem. Ez valami biztonsági funkció? Vagy lehet ezen állítani, hogy mennyi inaktív idő után lépjen ki, de hát gépelek... nem vagyok inaktív? Szóval nem tudom... A böngészőm Opera 10. köszönöm a választ.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 14)

E Zoli írta:


> Olyan gondom van a fórumon, ami egyébiránt nagyon tetszik, hogy mindig kiléptet. Pl ha hosszabb hozzászólást írok, mire a végére érek és el akarom küldeni már kiírja, hogy eköbb jelentekezzek be. Ha megteszem akkor meg elveszik amit eddig gépeltem. Ez valami biztonsági funkció? Vagy lehet ezen állítani, hogy mennyi inaktív idő után lépjen ki, de hát gépelek... nem vagyok inaktív? Szóval nem tudom... A böngészőm Opera 10. köszönöm a választ.


 
 A megoldás kettős:
1. Belépéskor bepipálja az ember a képen nyíllal jelzett kockát.
2. Biztos, ami biztos alapon vágólapra teszi a megírt privit, hozzászólást elküldés előtt. (pl. CTRL C/CTRL V, jobb gomb másolás/beillesztés)


----------



## ihi (2009 Szeptember 14)

*nagy kérés*

Lenne egy nagy kérésem, a kislányom most fog tanulni egy könyvből.
Gyakoroljuk a helyesírást! 2.
Megtaláltam itt de csak 2 hónap múlva tudnám leszedni...
Megtenné nekem valaki hogy elküldi mail címemre csatolva mert szeretném felkészíteni egy kicsit a váratlanra amennyire csak lehet.
/beszedték a suliba a könyvet  /
Előre is köszönöm.

A Link: *
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1321603*

Ihi


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 14)

ihi írta:


> Lenne egy nagy kérésem, a kislányom most fog tanulni egy könyvből.
> Gyakoroljuk a helyesírást! 2.
> Megtaláltam itt de csak 2 hónap múlva tudnám leszedni...
> Megtenné nekem valaki hogy elküldi mail címemre csatolva mert szeretném felkészíteni egy kicsit a váratlanra amennyire csak lehet.
> ...



Nem 2 hónap, csak 2 nap és 20 értelmes hozzászólás.
Egyébként meg nem látjuk a tagok e-mail címét, szóval technikailag is lehetetlen, amit kértél.


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 15)

sztem sok gondot megoldana ha nyitnátok egy topicot uj forumhasználoknak amolyan gyik félét képes magyarázattal.... ahogyan hangya1944 teszi 

a leirást és a szabályzat linket pedig épp oda kéne rakni amikor megnyomja a hozzászolás gombot...ha nem telt még el a két nap akkor pont találkozik vele... 

amikor én beléptem egytelen témához sem tudam hszolni mert rögtön kirta nem nyithatok nem szolhatok stb a formázást és egyéb beállitásokat edigg egyetlen forumon sem én állitottam be vagy adott volt vagy nem , azt hittem ez azért van mert még nem voltam akitv... 
ezt az aktiv-állando tag dolgot pedig sokan nem értik


----------



## ihi (2009 Szeptember 15)

garibaldi írta:


> Nem 2 hónap, csak 2 nap és 20 értelmes hozzászólás.
> Egyébként meg nem látjuk a tagok e-mail címét, szóval technikailag is lehetetlen, amit kértél.



Minden megoldható csak az a kérdés segítene valaki... pm-be elküldöm az elérhetőségem aki segít és már működik is a dolog.
Igaz ha csak 2 nap akkor ez simán menni fog.
Köszönöm az infókat.


----------



## E Zoli (2009 Szeptember 15)

*Köszi*

Köszönöm a választ, a vágólapos módszert már az első póruljárás óta használom.... Más nem jelzett ilyen hibát?


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 15)

most írta:


> sztem sok gondot megoldana ha nyitnátok egy topicot uj forumhasználoknak amolyan gyik félét képes magyarázattal.... ahogyan hangya1944 teszi


 
Látod, kérned sem kellett és máris megnyitottuk ezt a topikot. Bárkinek, akinek gondja van. 



most írta:


> a leirást és a szabályzat linket pedig épp oda kéne rakni amikor megnyomja a hozzászolás gombot...ha nem telt még el a két nap akkor pont találkozik vele...
> 
> amikor én beléptem egytelen témához sem tudam hszolni mert rögtön kirta nem nyithatok nem szolhatok stb a formázást és egyéb beállitásokat edigg egyetlen forumon sem én állitottam be vagy adott volt vagy nem , azt hittem ez azért van mert még nem voltam akitv...
> ezt az aktiv-állando tag dolgot pedig sokan nem értik


 
El nem hiszed, hogy hány helyre próbáltuk betenni a szabályzatot, ami szem előtt van. Olyan is van, hogy a szabályzat vonatkozó passzusa van az oldal tetején, pár órával később, az oldal közepén megkérdezték ugyanazt. Közben van még egy hozzászólás, aminek az aláírás részében szerepel újra az információ. És az ember arról sincs meggyőződve, hogy a kérdező visszatalál oda, ahol kérdezte, ezért nagyon újaknak priviben be szoktam linkelni a választ. Olyan is volt, hogy a privijét sem tudta kinyitni. 
Úgyhogy Isten kezében vagyunk.  Azért előbb-utóbb mindenki rájön mindenre valahogyan.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 15)

E Zoli írta:


> Köszönöm a választ, a vágólapos módszert már az első póruljárás óta használom.... Más nem jelzett ilyen hibát?




De, gyakorlatilag mindenki ugyanezekre panaszkodott. Az utóbbi időkben szerintem javult a helyzet.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 15)

E Zoli írta:


> Köszönöm a választ, a vágólapos módszert már az első póruljárás óta használom.... Más nem jelzett ilyen hibát?


Hogyne. Mindnyájan jártunk már így. A fórum a hozzászólás és privi ablakban a klaviatura pötyögést nem tekinti aktivitásnak. Ennyi. 
Aki sokat ír, vagy hosszan gondolkodik, az jól teszi, ha használja a vágólapot, meg kéri, hogy jegyezzék meg, hogy bent van.  Esetleg fogalmazzon szövegszerkesztőben, de annak a mindenféle jelek áthozatala a hátulütője.


----------



## E Zoli (2009 Szeptember 16)

*Megnyugodtam*

Köszi mindenkinek a reagálásokat. A hiba nem nálam van ez a lényeg. Azért jó ez a fórum!


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 18)

A top 10 és a topik valóság különbözik.
13:40 Interju Jézussal?
Top 10: utolsó hozzászólás: Ernoe
Topik: 190. oldal, utolsó hozzászólás Aerensiniac
Nincs 191. oldal, ami elnyelné a friss hozzászólást.
Mindez reprodukálható, legalább háromszor ide-oda néztem.

Mégis megpróbáltam az oldaltörő hozzászólást és előjött az addig nem jelzett 191. oldal Ernoe hozzászólásával.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 19)

*Szekinenek blogban feltett kérdésre válasz*

A csatolt 1. képen látszik, hogy a fórumról hogyan jutsz a chat-be.
A csatolt 2. képen a jobb kezed felőli mezőben látszik, hogy ki van jelen, a bal kezed felől a szélesebb mezőben látszanak a beszélgetések végestelen végig, amikor én léptem be nem volt éppen senki, aki csevegett volna, így nincs ott semmi.
A szöveg mező alatt a legkisebb mezőbe a te aktuális üzenetedet írod be. ENTER-rel, vagy ELKÜLD-del küldöd el.

A különböző gombokat ne nyomogasd, akkor bajod nem lehet. Jó csetelést!


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 20)

hangya1944 írta:


> Látod, kérned sem kellett és máris megnyitottuk ezt a topikot. Bárkinek, akinek gondja van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amikor uj lapot dob a böngészö h nem tudsz hszolni oda kéne...

persze nem fognak megszünni a kérdések  mert egy kezdönek tul sok a betü az oldalon 
nagyon jó ahogy csinálod a képes magyarázatokat .. ebböl kéne egy "gyik" gyakran ismételt kérdések... folyamatosan ahová nem tudnak beirni... 
külön egy segitség nyujto ..személyes válasz ez pl  
és egy másik lezárt topic csak képekkel, témánként egy egy hsz ban .... amit pm be is belinkelhetsz-(bár ha még nem telt le a 2 nap akkor ezt sem látja vagy igen?) ... igy gondoltam( persze csak ötlet )


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Szeptember 20)

most írta:


> amikor uj lapot dob a böngészö h nem tudsz hszolni oda kéne...
> 
> persze nem fognak megszünni a kérdések  mert egy kezdönek tul sok a betü az oldalon
> nagyon jó ahogy csinálod a képes magyarázatokat .. ebböl kéne egy "gyik" gyakran ismételt kérdések... folyamatosan ahová nem tudnak beirni...
> ...


 
Jó ötlet, továbbítom a moderátoroknak. Alkalmasint szívesen részt is veszek az ilyen súgó kialakításában.


----------



## header55 (2009 Szeptember 24)

garibaldi írta:


> ihi írta:
> 
> 
> > Lenne egy nagy kérésem, a kislányom most fog tanulni egy könyvből.
> ...



Az utolsó mondat csak részben igaz, mert valóban nem látjuk a másik e-mail címét de ha a nickjére kattintok és választható az e-mail küldés a számára (a profilban beállítható, fogadok-e vagy sem e-mail-t a többi tagtól), akkor a fórumon keresztül lehet küldeni.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 25)

header55 írta:


> Az utolsó mondat csak részben igaz, mert valóban nem látjuk a másik e-mail címét de ha a nickjére kattintok és választható az e-mail küldés a számára (a profilban beállítható, fogadok-e vagy sem e-mail-t a többi tagtól), akkor a fórumon keresztül lehet küldeni.



Igazad van 
De már megoldottuk


----------



## gubrita (2009 Szeptember 25)

Miért van az,hogy ha a régi forumokat olvasgatom,akkor az ottani képek nem jönnek be?Talán le lettek törölve?
Köszi.


----------



## Melitta (2009 Szeptember 25)

gubrita írta:


> Miért van az,hogy ha a régi forumokat olvasgatom,akkor az ottani képek nem jönnek be?Talán le lettek törölve?
> Köszi.



2006 elotti csatolasok torolve lettek,sok esetben ahonan ˝jott˝a csatolas onnan 1-2 honapig taroljak csak es leveszik.


----------



## gubrita (2009 Szeptember 25)

Milyen kár!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 26)

Én ezt nem értem. A Vezérlőpult szerint Noci87 szólt utoljára hozzá ehhez a témához, de a valóságban itt meg Gubrita. Ha a Vezérlőpult utolsó hozzászólás szerinti Noci87-re kattintok, akkor kiadja Gubrita profiloldalát.


----------



## Santane (2009 Szeptember 26)

Elvarázsolt kastély időnként a CH!


----------



## pipiida (2009 Szeptember 27)

Sajnos számtalan hiba található! Reklamálni talán illetlenség lenne, remélhetőleg kiküszöbölik az eddig kapott észrevételek után az Illetékesek?!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Szeptember 28)

pipiida írta:


> Sajnos számtalan hiba található! Reklamálni talán illetlenség lenne, remélhetőleg kiküszöbölik az eddig kapott észrevételek után az Illetékesek?!


Csak, ha megduplázod az "illetékesek" ezen tevékenysége utáni jövedelmét.
Na jó nyugi! A CH ingyenes - még a moderátorok is vatikáni valutáért dolgoznak.
Cserébe viszont némi kellemetlenséget el kell viselnünk.


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!
Remélem jó helyre írom!
Azzal a problémával fordulok hozzátok, hogy sikerült egy témát indítanom (Minden ami rock) és sajna nem tudok semmiféle zenét feltenni! Eddigi hozzászólásaimban sikerült képet, könyvet, (még egy fasza reklámnak minősülő internetcímet is ). A zenével kapcsolatos próbálkozásaimnál, meg vagy kidob a rendszer, vagy hibaüzenetet ír ki!:fuck:
Így elég gázos, mivel szerettem volna összegyűjteni azokat, kiket érdekel ez a típusú zene. De sajna nem is érdeklődik senki ez után mivel sztem. csak az van ott amit bevezetésnek szántam!
Légyszi segítsetek! Vagy töröljétek a témámat ne foglalja a felesleges helyet! (Láttam a zenei hozzászólásokban úgyis van minden ami szem szájnak ingere) 
Köszike


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 29)

Csika27 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Remélem jó helyre írom!
> Azzal a problémával fordulok hozzátok, hogy sikerült egy témát indítanom (Minden ami rock) és sajna nem tudok semmiféle zenét feltenni! ...........



Kipróbáltam és nekem sikerült zenét feltöltenem. Részletes válasznál van lehetőség zenét csatolni saját gépről. 
Amúgy meg csak folytasd, biztos nem vették még észre ezt az új topikodat, idővel jó lesz az.
Flamingo aszongya van már ilyen témájú topik. Akkor ahhoz kell csatlakoznod 
A "rock" szóra rákerestem, én csak a 70-es, 80-as évek zenéi c. topikot találtam. Nem tudom erre gondolt-e Flamingo.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Szeptember 29)

*Tájékoztatás*



Csika27 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Remélem jó helyre írom!
> Azzal a problémával fordulok hozzátok, hogy sikerült egy témát indítanom (Minden ami rock) és sajna nem tudok semmiféle zenét feltenni! Eddigi hozzászólásaimban sikerült képet, könyvet, (még egy fasza reklámnak minősülő internetcímet is ). A zenével kapcsolatos próbálkozásaimnál, meg vagy kidob a rendszer, vagy hibaüzenetet ír ki!:fuck:
> Így elég gázos, mivel szerettem volna összegyűjteni azokat, kiket érdekel ez a típusú zene. De sajna nem is érdeklődik senki ez után mivel sztem. csak az van ott amit bevezetésnek szántam!
> ...





garibaldi írta:


> Kipróbáltam és nekem sikerült zenét feltöltenem. Részletes válasznál van lehetőség zenét csatolni saját gépről.
> Amúgy meg csak folytasd, biztos nem vették még észre ezt az új topikodat, idővel jó lesz az.
> Flamingo aszongya van már ilyen témájú topik. Akkor ahhoz kell csatlakoznod
> A "rock" szóra rákerestem, én csak a 70-es, 80-as évek zenéi c. topikot találtam. Nem tudom erre gondolt-e Flamingo.


*A fórumot én zártam le. 14 zenei topic van. Ha oda nem fér be, amit fel akarsz tenni, akkor az nem is zene.
Ami az "egy fasza reklámnak minősülő internetcímet is "-t illeti nem láttam, hogy a fórum tulajdonosától engedélyt kértél volna a reklámozásra, úgyhogy ezt jobb, ha gyorsan el is felejted (persze díjazásért ezt is lehet de az bizony pénzbe kerül...).
Nem tudom a "** Zenerol itt lehet beszelgetni * *" miért nem jó, vagy miért nem hozol létre egy klubot? Ja hogy azt is lehet? Nos igen. Tessék elolvasni a tájékoztatót!
De segítek van már egy Rock és metal zene kedvelők klubja** .
*


----------



## Klari84 (2009 Október 3)

Nemtudok zenét letolteni. Ez miért lehetséges?


----------



## biro402 (2009 Október 3)

Letöltésre van két korlát... *A fórumon lévő csatolásokat csak az állandó tagok tölthetik le. *
Állandó tagok azok, akik *minimum 20 **értelmes, a témákba vágó hozzászólás*sal rendelkeznek és legalább *48 órája regisztráltak*.


Klari84 írta:


> Nemtudok zenét letolteni. Ez miért lehetséges?


----------



## evcsy87 (2009 Október 3)

Hello!
Nekem megvan már a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom, és a regisztrációm is már több mint 48 órája volt. Mégsem tudok letölteni. De miért? És hogyan lehetek állandó tag?
*Már az vagy. (Csak vedd figyelembe, hogy a CH motor 2-3 óránként frissít, nem a 20. üzi pillanatában leszel állandó tag)- mod*


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)

evcsy87 írta:


> Hello!
> Nekem megvan már a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom, és a regisztrációm is már több mint 48 órája volt. Mégsem tudok letölteni. De miért? És hogyan lehetek állandó tag?



De, már "Állandó tag" vagy, ez áll a nevednél, elvileg tudnod kellene letölteni.


----------



## Miszti (2009 Október 3)

*letöltési gondok*

Hali :razz:

Probálkozom zeneletöltéssel (Robert Coxon-t), de ha rákattintok a letölteni szándékolt mp3-ra, jön egy tábla, hogy nincs jogosultságom. 2 ok lehetséges... stb.
Valamit nem jól csinálok?:sad: Be vagyok jelentkezve...
Köszi a választ.
Miszti


----------



## Miszti (2009 Október 3)

*ne fáradj a válasszal...*

Szióka!
Most vettem észre, -kissé késve - hogy Klarinak megválaszoltad, amit én kérdeztem. 
Akkor bocsi, ne fáradj újból leírni, köszi: Miszti


----------



## jantar (2009 Október 12)

*Segítség*

*
Sziasztok, 

Tudna vki leírást küldeni arról, hogy hogyan tudom megcsinálni a követekzőt, képet bevágni az üzeneteimbe és pl. beágyazott videót küldeni, hogy a szöveg részben látható legyen a videó képe. 

Segítségeteket előre is köszi. 

*


----------



## Csika27 (2009 Október 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A fórumot én zártam le. 14 zenei topic van. Ha oda nem fér be, amit fel akarsz tenni, akkor az nem is zene.
> Ami az "egy fasza reklámnak minősülő internetcímet is "-t illeti nem láttam, hogy a fórum tulajdonosától engedélyt kértél volna a reklámozásra, úgyhogy ezt jobb, ha gyorsan el is felejted (persze díjazásért ezt is lehet de az bizony pénzbe kerül...).
> Nem tudom a "** Zenerol itt lehet beszelgetni * *" miért nem jó, vagy miért nem hozol létre egy klubot? Ja hogy azt is lehet? Nos igen. Tessék elolvasni a tájékoztatót!
> De segítek van már egy Rock és metal zene kedvelők klubja** .
> *



Köszönöm szépen a felvilágosítást!
Képzeld az ember hibázik, főleg ha egy tök ismeretlen oldalon ahol még nem ismered a játékszabályokat. Ha meg bocsánatot kér a felhasználó, nem kell ilyen flegma hozzászólást írni! Lehet normálisan is szólni felfogom! 
De egy tipp! Ha ennyire értetlen az összes regisztrált új tag, akkor nem kéne valami újat bevezetni? Mondjuk a regisztráció során elkérni az internetcímünket és egy általános tájékoztatót elküldeni?
akkor nem terhelnénk túl a rendszert sem a felesleges töltögetésünkkel!
Ja és az utolsó kérdésem! Akkor minek van kiírva az elsők közé " indíthatsz új témákat "?
Miután elolvastátok előre is mindenkitől elnézést kérek a heves kitörésem miatt! (skorpió vagyok)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Október 28)

Csika27 írta:


> Köszönöm szépen a felvilágosítást!
> Képzeld az ember hibázik, főleg ha egy tök ismeretlen oldalon ahol még nem ismered a játékszabályokat. Ha meg bocsánatot kér a felhasználó, nem kell ilyen flegma hozzászólást írni! Lehet normálisan is szólni felfogom!
> De egy tipp! Ha ennyire értetlen az összes regisztrált új tag, akkor nem kéne valami újat bevezetni? Mondjuk a regisztráció során elkérni az internetcímünket és egy általános tájékoztatót elküldeni?
> akkor nem terhelnénk túl a rendszert sem a felesleges töltögetésünkkel!
> ...


*Minden új regisztrációkor ismertetésre kerül a fórumszabályzat.
Sajnos a többség - ami alól beírásod alapján te sem vagy kivétel - nem veszi a fáradságot, hogy elolvassa, hanem "hűbelebalázs" módjára klikkel és rohanna letölteni.
Holott a CH NEM LETÖLTŐKÖZPONT.
Kötve hiszem például, hogy leülnél pókerezni a szabályok ismerete nélkül.
Ja és a szabályoknál az is megtalálható, hogy új témát csak 30 üzenet után indíthatsz.
Úgy látom másodjára is csak átfutottad. Ami a flegmaságot illeti - napi 1600-1700 üzenet/privi... moderálása után szerintem te sem lennél brüsszeli csipke pláne "ingyé"
*


----------



## afca (2009 Október 31)

Naponta 15x azt kapom,hogy a szerver túlterhelt!!Miért van ez??Nagyon idegesítő.Már ezmiatt nemtöltök fel zenéket.A feltöltés felénél mindig megszakad.Azelőtt ilyen nemvolt.Nagyon gyenge,mondhatni ócska ez a szerver.Nem akarom kritizállni mert valaki fizet ezért,,tisztelet neki,,de nemmindig az olcsó a jó!

*Már keresi a technikus az okát, de még nem találja mod*


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Október 31)

szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért nem működik a privát üzeneteknél az előzmények megtekintése. Eddig nem volt vele semmi probléma. remélem csak átmeneti. köszönöm a választ.
Pontosítanád?*
Nekem a priviben sohasem volt "előzmények" gomb mod*


----------



## ibcsike (2009 November 1)

Segítsetek!!! miért nem tudom letölteni az oldalra felett zenéket????
Ezt az üzenetet kapom ha a letöltésre kattintok!


*ibcsike*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


----------



## afca (2009 November 1)

ibcsike írta:


> Segítsetek!!! miért nem tudom letölteni az oldalra felett zenéket????
> Ezt az üzenetet kapom ha a letöltésre kattintok!
> 
> 
> ...


 Olvasd el a szabályzatot!!!!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 1)

Csika27 írta:


> Köszönöm szépen a felvilágosítást!
> Képzeld az ember hibázik, főleg ha egy tök ismeretlen oldalon ahol még nem ismered a játékszabályokat. Ha meg bocsánatot kér a felhasználó, nem kell ilyen flegma hozzászólást írni! Lehet normálisan is szólni felfogom!
> De egy tipp! Ha ennyire értetlen az összes regisztrált új tag, akkor nem kéne valami újat bevezetni? Mondjuk a regisztráció során elkérni az internetcímünket és egy általános tájékoztatót elküldeni?
> akkor nem terhelnénk túl a rendszert sem a felesleges töltögetésünkkel!
> ...


Csika27! Ezen ne csodálkozz. Flamingo nagyon kioktató tud lenni. Bármiről is legyen szó.
Bocsánat. FLAMINGO.
*Csak ha a CH-ról van szó.
Megjegyzem:



egy tök ismeretlen oldalon ahol még nem ismered a játékszabályokat.

Kattints a kibontásához...

Egy ilyen mondat után van ahol a mod repít, mert azzal illik kezdeni, hogy mik a szabályok. mod.*


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 2)

Már megint nem működik nálam a fórum, fél órákat kell várjak mire betölt, és miután belemegyek egy topicba, megint túlterhelt a rendszer... :12: :12: :12: Goyo nem tudja megcsinálni, hogy jól működjön? Tudom, hogy ő is elfoglalt, de roppant idegesítő, hogy mindig túlterhelt..  :23: Alapvetően türelmes ember vagyok tényleg, de kb. 3 órája próbálkozom azzal, hogy el tudjak itt olvasni 1-2 témát, ami érdekel, hozzászólni szerintem ma tuti nem fogok tudni, mert tuti lefagy, amint kiküldöm a postot. Jó..., na befejeztem a panaszkodást Köszönet előre is Goyonak vagy az illetékesnek, aki megszereli a fórumot, hogy működőképes legyen megint. kiss

UI.: Ha összedobnánk itt páran egy kis pénzt, és ezáltal lehetne fejleszteni a CH-t és élet/működőképes lenne nagyon sokáig, én támogatnám nagyon szívesen. Szerintem eléggé sokan vagyunk itt, és senki sem "halna bele" ha anyagilag belepótolna egy keveset ebbe a beruházásba. kiss

(ha kétszer küldené ki ezt a hszt - amikor túlterhelt mindent duplán küld el és nehéz utána kitöröljem- , akkor megkérnék egy modot, hogy szedje le. Köszönöm szépen! kiss)


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 2)

Arima3 írta:


> Csika27! Ezen ne csodálkozz. Flamingo nagyon kioktató tud lenni. Bármiről is legyen szó.
> Bocsánat. FLAMINGO.
> *Csak ha a CH-ról van szó.
> Megjegyzem:
> Egy ilyen mondat után van ahol a mod repít, mert azzal illik kezdeni, hogy mik a szabályok. mod.*


Megkérem a tisztelt moderátort, hogy ne írjon az üzenetembe. Ha ezzel kapcsolatosan mondanivalója van, idézze be, emeljen ki belőle részeket, de ez így nagyon nem tisztességes. Még akkor is ha van rá alkalma, hogy ezt tegye. Sőt annál inkább. Attól, hogy ott van a végén a mod. még nem jelent semmit. Én is tudok zölddel írni, én is odaírhatom, hogy mod. És nem feltétlenül szükséges a kioktató hangnem, még ha a CH-ról is van szó. 
Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy ilyen mondat után a mod repít. De biztosan van, ahol így van. De hogy jön ez ahhoz, hogy mi van a CH-n? Mert, ha valaki nem azzal kezdi, hogy mik a szabályok, az repül? Lazítsatok már egy kicsit!!


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 2)

Arima3 írta:


> Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy ilyen mondat után a mod repít. De biztosan van, ahol így van. De hogy jön ez ahhoz, hogy mi van a CH-n? Mert, ha valaki nem azzal kezdi, hogy mik a szabályok, az repül? Lazítsatok már egy kicsit!!



Na, na, na... nyugi kiss De azért megérthetnétek a modokat is, nekünk fogalmunk nincsen arról, hogy mennyi munkával jár az, hogy a CH egy normális közösség legyen, hogy a nem megfelelő hszek a helyükre menjenek, hogy ha valakinek problémája van és privátban mondjuk segítséget kér, akkor válaszolni neki amint lehet, és megoldani a hibát, stb-stb... Ráadásul ezt a modok mind INGYEN teszik és semmit nem kapnak/kérnek cserébe. Minden tiszteletem az ővéké, mert tényleg rettentően nehéz feladatuk van, a CH egy óriási közösség, fórum, és nagyon sok időt igényel, mire minden topic átolvasásra kerül. Vannak nálam is bizonyos dolgok, amikkel nem értek egyet (1-2 eljárás/intézkedés), na bumm... ez van.  Továbbá nem hiszem, hogy olyan nagy kérés lenne, hogy az új tagok böngésszék már át azt a fórumszabályzatot, és ha valami még ezek után sem világos, akkor kérjenek segítséget. De ez minden egyes fórumnál így van, ez az első lépés, a fórumszabályzat áttanulmányozása. 

Flamingoval kapcsolatosan egy észrevétel: Ő egyáltalán nem egy türelmetlen ember, nagyon is sokat segít amikor csak tud. Amióta fenn vagyok a CH-n, én egyszer sem hallottam volna arról, hogy Flamingo flegmán beszélt, bunkózott, volna. Épp ellenkezőleg, nagy türelme van és mindenben segít és végtelenül KEDVES ember!!! Szóval nem kellene 1 hsz alapján véleményt nyilvánítani róla.  / Modoknak: Bocsi az offért/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 3)

*Off topic/tájékoztatás*



Arima3 írta:


> Megkérem a tisztelt moderátort, hogy ne írjon az üzenetembe. Ha ezzel kapcsolatosan mondanivalója van, idézze be, emeljen ki belőle részeket, de ez így nagyon nem tisztességes. Még akkor is ha van rá alkalma, hogy ezt tegye. Sőt annál inkább. Attól, hogy ott van a végén a mod. még nem jelent semmit. Én is tudok zölddel írni, én is odaírhatom, hogy mod. És nem feltétlenül szükséges a kioktató hangnem, még ha a CH-ról is van szó.
> Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy ilyen mondat után a mod repít. De biztosan van, ahol így van. De hogy jön ez ahhoz, hogy mi van a CH-n? Mert, ha valaki nem azzal kezdi, hogy mik a szabályok, az repül? Lazítsatok már egy kicsit!!


*Csak hogy lásd, részlet egy másik szájtról:*


> *pukkandur*  2009. június 11. 16:16  : http://www.*
> regisztrálj
> *még egy ilyen spam es ban - admin*


*Ja igen, balra lent van egy Fórum szabályok gomb, abban is van némi korlátozás:*


> ...
> *A Fórumot az Adminisztrátorok és Moderátorok vezetik*. A moderátorok *jogosultak *egyes hozzászólások és/vagy *témák és/vagy felhasználók törlésére* a következő esetekben:
> 
> • Nem elfogadható stílusban eszközölt hozzászólások, amelyekből hiányzik a minimálisan megkövetelhető jó modor
> ...


*Kérdezem: Most alkalmazzam rád és csika27-re?*


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Csak hogy lásd, részlet egy másik szájtról:*
> *Ja igen, balra lent van egy Fórum szabályok gomb, abban is van némi korlátozás:*
> 
> *Kérdezem: Most alkalmazzam rád és csika27-re?*


Nem ismerem Csika27-et, nevében nem beszélhetek. 
Rám alkalmazhatod. tégy belátásod szerint.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 3)

A másik szájtról beidézett üzenettöredéked semmilyen kapcsolatban sincs csika27 üzenetével, melyben beismerte, még új itt és nem tud sok mindent az itteni játékszabályokról.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 3)

*Off topic*



Arima3 írta:


> A másik szájtról beidézett üzenettöredéked semmilyen kapcsolatban sincs csika27 üzenetével, melyben beismerte, még új itt és nem tud sok mindent az itteni játékszabályokról.


*Nem is neki, hanem neked mutattam meg az alábbi mondatodra reagálva*


Arima3 írta:


> ...
> Nem tudom elképzelni, hogy ilyen mondat után a mod repít. De biztosan van, ahol így van...


*A kérdés azzal volt kapcsolatos, hogy a fórumszabályzat szerint a moderátor(oka)t kritizálók kizárhatók, tegyem-e meg.*


----------



## attiati (2009 November 3)

sziasztok

Mikor szeretnék csatolmány letölteni a német nyelvkönyves topikban, azt írja, hyog nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Mitől lehet?
Már elértem a 20 hozzászólást is.

És lehet valahogy topikokat kedvencbe tenni, vagy valami gyorsan elérhető helyre összevállogatni? Remélem érthető, mit szeretnék


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 3)

Sziasztok!

Hogy lehet blogot nyitni? köszi


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 November 3)

attiati írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Mikor szeretnék csatolmány letölteni a német nyelvkönyves topikban, azt írja, hyog nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Mitől lehet?
> Már elértem a 20 hozzászólást is.


A világot is 7 nap alatt teremtették. A rendszernek is kell idő, amíg tudomásul veszi a 20 szólást. Mivel már állandó tag megjelölés szerepel a neved alatt, gondolom, a gond megszűnt.



> És lehet valahogy topikokat kedvencbe tenni, vagy valami gyorsan elérhető helyre összevállogatni? Remélem érthető, mit szeretnék


Érthető. Téma lehetőségei. Feliratkozás a témára. Ha kéred, kapsz mélt a fejleményekről. A téma a vezérlőpultodba kerül, ha azt előhívod, rögtöna szemed elé kerül.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem is neki, hanem neked mutattam meg az alábbi mondatodra reagálva*
> 
> *A kérdés azzal volt kapcsolatos, hogy a fórumszabályzat szerint a moderátor(oka)t kritizálók kizárhatók, tegyem-e meg.*


Kedves FLAMINGO Most már kénytelen vagyok felvállalni az egésznek az ódiumát is, miután Te is segédkezel nekem abban, hogy foglalkozzam a moderátorok működésével, ami ugye itt tilos. 
Ezt a mondatot idézted be:


> *egy tök ismeretlen oldalon ahol még nem ismered a játékszabályokat.*


És erre írtad azt, hogy egy ilyen mondat után a mod repít. Most miről beszélünk?


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 3)

attiati írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Mikor szeretnék csatolmány letölteni a német nyelvkönyves topikban, azt írja, hyog nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Mitől lehet?
> Már elértem a 20 hozzászólást is.
> ...



Valószínűleg nem telt le a 48 óra.  Várj még egy kicsit. kissHupszi, nem láttam, hogy Hangya már megválaszolta neked (valamiért az előbb nem jelenítette meg a hszt...).


----------



## fanixx (2009 November 4)

Üdv!

Néhány napja prószáltam egy "Ismeretterjesztő könyvek" című topicot nyitni a "Kultúra - Művészet - Zene" fórumban. Úgy tűnt, sikerült. Azóta viszont eltűnt. A Google-ban megvan még eltárolva, de a link már nem él.

Mit néztem/nézek el?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 4)

fanixx írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Néhány napja prószáltam egy "Ismeretterjesztő könyvek" című topicot nyitni a "Kultúra - Művészet - Zene" fórumban. Úgy tűnt, sikerült. Azóta viszont eltűnt. A Google-ban megvan még eltárolva, de a link már nem él.
> 
> Mit néztem/nézek el?


*Semmit. Le lett zárva
Több mint egy tucat könyves topic van - ott lehet a könyvekről beszélgetni
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 4)

kiscicus írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Hogy lehet blogot nyitni? köszi


*Fent (középen) blogok, majd balra saját blog, új beírás és írhatod
*


----------



## fanixx (2009 November 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Semmit. Le lett zárva
> Több mint egy tucat könyves topic van - ott lehet a könyvekről beszélgetni
> *



OK. És lehet, hogy nem is kár érte, hisz kérdéses, hanyan válaszoltak volna egyáltalán. Viszont én pont azért nyitottam, mert a moderátor azt üzente: *Kultúra - Művészet - Zene *#4613:

Szuper a topic, de lenne egy némileg off kérdésem: Nem tudtok olyan helyet, ahol nem csak szépirodalomról, hanem pl. Határozó könyvekről, történelmi atlaszokról, egyéb kézikönyvekről is esik szó?

Ha ez a téma nagyon távol esne a "*Kultúra - Művészet - Zene*" témakörtől, akkor bocs!
*Keresni itt tudsz, a beszélgetéshez nyithatsz egy új témát mod*


----------



## kiscicus (2009 November 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Fent (középen) blogok, majd balra saját blog, új beírás és írhatod*


 

Sikerült,köszi


----------



## atapata (2009 November 5)

jantar írta:


> *Sziasztok, *
> 
> *Tudna vki leírást küldeni arról, hogy hogyan tudom megcsinálni a követekzőt, képet bevágni az üzeneteimbe és pl. beágyazott videót küldeni, hogy a szöveg részben látható legyen a videó képe. *
> 
> *Segítségeteket előre is köszi. *


 Kedves jantar! Fóruszerte megtalálhato a topikcsoportok tetején egy felirat: Fontos, ha rá kattintasz sokféle segítséget találsz ott. Amit kérdeztél azt is megtalálod,de a konkrét kérdésedre,ezt az egyet idehoztam neked onnan. Kattints a linkre .http://canadahun.com/forum/blog.php?b=10811


----------



## Juliana (2009 November 5)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom zenét feltölteni  Mi lehet az oka?? A zenéhez feltett kép felment - amit le is töröltek - de a zene nem akar. Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## IldiH (2009 November 6)

.lit kiterjesztésű Ebook-ot töltenék fel, de ez nincs az engedélyezettek között. Mit kéne tennem velük?


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 November 7)

Az idejét sem tudom, hogy mióta van az a helyzet, hogy bizonyos felhasználóknak nem engedi a rendszer, hogy hozzászoljanak a hírekhez.
O.K. hogy valaki nyitott egy topic-ot, ahol hozzá tudunk szólni, de elég hülyén veszi ki magát, hogy valakinek a véleményére egy másik, jól eldugott fórumtémában válaszolok. Lesz ebben valaha is változás? Nagyon dühítő ez a helyzet.....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 7)

Juliana írta:


> Sziasztok! Nem tudom zenét feltölteni  Mi lehet az oka?? A zenéhez feltett kép felment - amit le is töröltek - de a zene nem akar. Köszi a segítséget.


*A kép sem ment fel, azért lett törölve.
Jó a fájl formátuma (mp3/wma) és mérete(<7-8 MB)?
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 7)

IldiH írta:


> .lit kiterjesztésű Ebook-ot töltenék fel, de ez nincs az engedélyezettek között. Mit kéne tennem velük?


 * Hülye dolog, de zippeld*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 7)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Az idejét sem tudom, hogy mióta van az a helyzet, hogy bizonyos felhasználóknak nem engedi a rendszer, hogy hozzászoljanak a hírekhez.
> O.K. hogy valaki nyitott egy topic-ot, ahol hozzá tudunk szólni, de elég hülyén veszi ki magát, hogy valakinek a véleményére egy másik, jól eldugott fórumtémában válaszolok. Lesz ebben valaha is változás? Nagyon dühítő ez a helyzet.....


*A CH két szerveren fut a fórum az egyiken, a főoldal a másikon Egyszer a merevlemez meghibásodás után néhány tag adatait nem szinkronizálta *
*Sajna a következő szervercseréig - ami pénz - nem is igen fog változni.
Aki újonnan regel, az hozzá tud szólni. Ha nagyon akarsz hozzászólni -regelj új néven
*


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 November 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A CH két szerveren fut a fórum az egyiken, a főoldal a másikon Egyszer a merevlemez meghibásodás után néhány tag adatait nem szinkronizálta *
> *Sajna a következő szervercseréig - ami pénz - nem is igen fog változni.*
> *Aki újonnan regel, az hozzá tud szólni. Ha nagyon akarsz hozzászólni -regelj új néven*


Klassz!
Az a baj, hogy ehhez meg nem fogadja el az e-mail címem, mert már van valaki (én ugyebár) regisztrálva ezzel a címmel.


----------



## baratkriszta (2009 November 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> A világot is 7 nap alatt teremtették. A rendszernek is kell idő, amíg tudomásul veszi a 20 szólást. Mivel már állandó tag megjelölés szerepel a neved alatt, gondolom, a gond megszűnt.
> 
> Érthető. Téma lehetőségei. Feliratkozás a témára. Ha kéred, kapsz mélt a fejleményekről. A téma a vezérlőpultodba kerül, ha azt előhívod, rögtöna szemed elé kerül.



Sziasztok!

Ez érdekes feltétel. A Súgóban kerestem, de nem találtam ilyen feltételt.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 November 9)

baratkriszta írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ez érdekes feltétel. A Súgóban kerestem, de nem találtam ilyen feltételt.


 
Itt próbáltad már keresni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 10)

baratkriszta írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ez érdekes feltétel. A Súgóban kerestem, de nem találtam ilyen feltételt.


*Viszont amikor regisztráltál kipipáltad, hogy elolvastad ezt is (különben nem is engedett volna tovább)
Ja és nem a Ch az egyetlen aki feltételeket támaszt a tagokkal szemben - és nem is teljesíthetetlenek.
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 10)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Klassz!
> Az a baj, hogy ehhez meg nem fogadja el az e-mail címem, mert már van valaki (én ugyebár) regisztrálva ezzel a címmel.


*J**avaslom egy új freemail/citromail/vipmail/gmail vagy bármilyen más szájton egy új fiók létrehozását és azzal a címmel való regelést
*


----------



## afca (2009 November 15)

Négyen vannak a fórumon és már túlterhelt!!!!Milyen szerver ez istenem!!!!10 feltöltésből 7 megszakad!!!Nemlehetne ezellen valamit tenni??azelőtt ilyen nemvolt.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 20)

Arima3 írta:


> szeretném megkérdezni, hogy miért nem működik a privát üzeneteknél az előzmények megtekintése. Eddig nem volt vele semmi probléma. remélem csak átmeneti. köszönöm a választ.
> Pontosítanád?*
> Nekem a priviben sohasem volt "előzmények" gomb mod*


Elnézést, hogy csak most reagálok, de nem vettem észre, hogy megint az én hozzászólásomba írt bele a "mod." 
Akkor pontosítom:
Ha kinyitsz egy privát levelet, alatta a gyors válasz ablak alatti kék csíkban jobb oldalt látható: "Előzmények megtekintése". Rákattintva külön-külön blokkban láthatóak az előzmények, akkor is, ha a válaszolások alkalmával a levelezőpartnerek kitörlik amire válaszolnak, és akkor is ha folyamatosan meghagyják. Feltételezem, lett volna a moderátorok között olyan is, aki tudja miről beszélek. A probléma egy levélnél volt csak, a többinél működik. De hagyjuk...


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 20)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy egy lezárt témát olvasni sem lehet? (kivéve az első oldalt) Ha így van, akkor miért? Ennek semmi értelme.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 November 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Elnézést, hogy csak most reagálok, de nem vettem észre, hogy megint az én hozzászólásomba írt bele a "mod."
> Akkor pontosítom:
> Ha kinyitsz egy privát levelet, alatta a gyors válasz ablak alatti kék csíkban jobb oldalt látható: "Előzmények megtekintése". Rákattintva külön-külön blokkban láthatóak az előzmények, akkor is, ha a válaszolások alkalmával a levelezőpartnerek kitörlik amire válaszolnak, és akkor is ha folyamatosan meghagyják. Feltételezem, lett volna a moderátorok között olyan is, aki tudja miről beszélek. A probléma egy levélnél volt csak, a többinél működik. De hagyjuk...


*Én nem találtam olyan beállítást, ahol a gyors válasz ablak alatt az "üzenet elküldése" és a "részletes válasz" gombok helyett más is lenne.*



Arima3 írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy egy lezárt témát olvasni sem lehet? (kivéve az első oldalt) Ha így van, akkor miért? Ennek semmi értelme.


*A lezárt téma minden oldalát lehet olvasni, de beleírni nem*


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 21)

afca írta:


> Négyen vannak a fórumon és már túlterhelt!!!!Milyen szerver ez istenem!!!!10 feltöltésből 7 megszakad!!!Nemlehetne ezellen valamit tenni??azelőtt ilyen nemvolt.



Szerintem, ha lehetne ez ellen tenni valamit, már réges régen kivitelezve lenne a megoldás. Nekem is ez az egyedüli bajom a fórummal, hogy túlterhelt és lefagy. De mint már említették fentebb is, és pár oldallal hátrébb is, pénz kellene ahhoz, hogy orvosolva legyen a probléma. Én már javasoltam azt, hogy kezdjünk pénzgyűjtésbe, vagyunk úgyis elegen..., pikk-pakk összejönne az az összeg, amivel fedezni tudnánk a kiadásokat és a fórum is újból élhetné virágkorát.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Én nem találtam olyan beállítást, ahol a gyors válasz ablak alatt az "üzenet elküldése" és a "részletes válasz" gombok helyett más is lenne.*



Na még egyszer!
Azt írtam, *a gyors válasz ablak alatti kék csíkban.* Tehát nem az "üzenet elküldése", és a "részletes válasz" gombokról beszélek, hiszen azok a gyors válasz ablakhoz hozzátartoznak, annak szerves részei. Hanem *az ez alatti* kék csíkról van szó. Ettől az ablaktól néhány mm fehér mező után lesz egy kissé sötétebb kék csík, (kb 1 cm széles) ennek a leg-legjobb oldalán, a monitor széle felé - írva vagyon, hogy "Előzmények megtekintése."
Ha erre rákattintol, megnézheted az üzenetfolyam minden előzményét. (Persze, csak akkor, ha olyan üzenetet nyitsz ki, amelynek volt előzménye.)
Próbáld mán ki!!! 


FLAMINGO írta:


> *A lezárt téma minden oldalát lehet olvasni, de beleírni nem*


Konkrétan az "Online gitártanfolyam" c. topik többi oldala érdekelt volna, de az elsőn kívül nem tudok belenézni a többibe. A topik utolsó üzeneténél az látszik, hogy azt b.p. tette, de ha erre kattintok, - vagyis az ugrás az utolsó üzenetre, akkor sem ez jön elő, hanem az első oldal 1. h.sz.-e. Remélem érthető. 
Azt rögtön kitaláltam, hogy beleírni nagy valószínűséggel nem lehet. 
üdv:


----------



## b.p. (2009 November 21)

Arima3 írta:


> .......
> Konkrétan az "Online gitártanfolyam" c. topik többi oldala érdekelt volna, de az elsőn kívül nem tudok belenézni a többibe. A topik utolsó üzeneténél az látszik, hogy azt b.p. tette, de ha erre kattintok, - vagyis az ugrás az utolsó üzenetre, akkor sem ez jön elő, hanem az első oldal 1. h.sz.-e. Remélem érthető.
> Azt rögtön kitaláltam, hogy beleírni nagy valószínűséggel nem lehet.
> üdv:



Drága Arima! Az oksági összefüggés fordított. A topik nem azért nem olvasható, mert le lett zárva. A topik azért lett lezárva, mert nem olvasható.
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1667702#post1667702 
Ezt nyitotta helyette a kedves, lelkes ifjú, akivel dolgoztunk a témán. 
Lehetséges, hogy az eredeti tartalom már csak az Akasha krónikában hozzáférhető.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 November 21)

Ó így már mindjárt más. :idea: Nagyon köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## afca (2009 November 21)

oliyboty írta:


> Én már javasoltam azt, hogy kezdjünk pénzgyűjtésbe, vagyunk úgyis elegen..., pikk-pakk összejönne az az összeg, amivel fedezni tudnánk a kiadásokat és a fórum is újból élhetné virágkorát.


Pénzgyűjtésbe???


----------



## Valhalla81 (2009 November 27)

nagyon jó ez az oldalt megtaláltam sok minden jó dolog fennt van


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 November 28)

afca írta:


> Négyen vannak a fórumon és már túlterhelt!!!!Milyen szerver ez istenem!!!!10 feltöltésből 7 megszakad!!!Nemlehetne ezellen valamit tenni??azelőtt ilyen nemvolt.


Na ja...
Ez a másik kedvencem:

*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## afca (2009 November 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Na ja...
> Ez a másik kedvencem:
> 
> *Internal Server Error*
> ...


 Na igen ez naponta 15x.Ha 20 percig simán megy az már csúcs!!!


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

A szerver túl elfoglalt!!Orrba szájba naponta 50x.Mert ez tanyaszerver!!


----------



## Melitta (2009 November 29)

afca írta:


> A szerver túl elfoglalt!!Orrba szájba naponta 50x.Mert ez tanyaszerver!!



Latod Afca Amééééééééérikaban sem mindig minden tokeletes.Probaljuk a hibat korigalni.Turelmeteket kerjuk.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 29)

afca írta:


> A szerver túl elfoglalt!!Orrba szájba naponta 50x.Mert ez tanyaszerver!!



Most mi bajod van????? Azt hiszed, hogy csak nálad túlterhelt? Hát elárulom, hogy NEM. De azzal megoldunk valamit, ha így beszélünk? Nem... Én már ajánlottam alternatívákat sokszor, hogyan tudnánk megoldani a problémát. De ezt majd az illetékesek úgyis eldöntik, ha úgy döntenek, hogy okés, rám számíthatnak.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 November 29)

oliyboty írta:


> Szerintem, ha lehetne ez ellen tenni valamit, már réges régen kivitelezve lenne a megoldás. Nekem is ez az egyedüli bajom a fórummal, hogy túlterhelt és lefagy. De mint már említették fentebb is, és pár oldallal hátrébb is, pénz kellene ahhoz, hogy orvosolva legyen a probléma. Én már javasoltam azt, hogy kezdjünk pénzgyűjtésbe, vagyunk úgyis elegen..., pikk-pakk összejönne az az összeg, amivel fedezni tudnánk a kiadásokat és a fórum is újból élhetné virágkorát.





afca írta:


> Pénzgyűjtésbe???



Miért ne?  Mindnyájunk érdeke, hogy a CH még hosszú évek elteltével is működőképes legyen, vagy nem?! Vagyunk elegen, nem kell orbitális összegekre gondolni...


----------



## afca (2009 November 30)

Melitta írta:


> Latod Afca Amééééééééérikaban sem mindig minden tokeletes.Probaljuk a hibat korigalni.Turelmeteket kerjuk.


Köszönöm a válaszod!Azért fogalmaztam így mert már többször kérdeztem e probléma felől de még senki nem méltatott válaszra!


----------



## afca (2009 November 30)

oliyboty írta:


> Most mi bajod van????? Azt hiszed, hogy csak nálad túlterhelt? Hát elárulom, hogy NEM. De azzal megoldunk valamit, ha így beszélünk? Nem... Én már ajánlottam alternatívákat sokszor, hogyan tudnánk megoldani a problémát. De ezt majd az illetékesek úgyis eldöntik, ha úgy döntenek, hogy okés, rám számíthatnak.


 Nem kell elárulnod !!!Tudom és ezért nem feléd fordultam a kérdéssel!!HANEM AZ ILLETÉKESEKHEZ!


----------



## afca (2009 November 30)

oliyboty írta:


> Miért ne?  Mindnyájunk érdeke, hogy a CH még hosszú évek elteltével is működőképes legyen, vagy nem?! Vagyunk elegen, nem kell orbitális összegekre gondolni...


 A pénzadományról annyit és a mai napig adtam és adni is fogok a vakoknak és a szellemileg sérülteknek pénzt!


----------



## e671 (2009 November 30)

Sziasztok
A vonzás törvényével én is azonosulok.
Vannak olyanok akik megérdemlik hogy némi pénzel (apróval) átmeneti segítséget adjunk nekik.
De túl sok a kérdés..... Vajon ez megoldás?


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

szerintem csupan letoltogetesert nem erdemes regizni!


----------



## tgyurcy (2009 December 15)

Ez nem jött össze, csak egy zeneszám miatt regeltem ami karácsonyi műsorhoz kellett volna. Sehol máshol nem láttam csak itt. Ez van, most hogy teleszórtam ezt a topicot, és nem tudok letölteni, ki lehet rúgni, mert profiltörlést nem találtam. Adjon az Isten!


----------



## Judy12 (2009 December 15)

48 óra türelem és nem jöttél hiába


----------



## Judy12 (2009 December 15)

Blogba szeretnék küldeni képet. Hogyan tudom csatolni? S. O. S.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 December 15)

tgyurcy írta:


> Ez nem jött össze, csak egy zeneszám miatt regeltem ami karácsonyi műsorhoz kellett volna. Sehol máshol nem láttam csak itt. Ez van, most hogy teleszórtam ezt a topicot, és nem tudok letölteni, ki lehet rúgni, mert profiltörlést nem találtam. Adjon az Isten!


 
Írtam privit, olvasd el.
Türelem és nyugalom!


----------



## tgyurcy (2009 December 15)

Visszatöröltem a szemeteim; ezúton is elnézést a fórum romboló magatartásért. Szép napot!


----------



## dlbarbara (2009 December 18)

Én is új vagyok és szembesültem a problémával, hogy miért is nem tudok letölteni. Aztán végre megtaláltam és most nézeleődök, olvasgatok, hozzászólok és várok. Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## elke (2009 December 18)

dlbarbara írta:


> Én is új vagyok és szembesültem a problémával, hogy miért is nem tudok letölteni. Aztán végre megtaláltam és most nézeleődök, olvasgatok, hozzászólok és várok. Mindenkinek szép napot!


 
Neked is szép napot és sok sikert.


----------



## oliyboty (2009 December 20)

*Spss*

Sziasztok!

SPSS téren szeretnék tőletek segítséget kérni, hogyan működik a program, honnan lehet leszedni, hogyan lehet a lehető leghamarabb elsajátítani, mondjuk 2,5 nap alatt? Valaki eltudná magyarázni, tudna benne segíteni? Vizsgázni fogok belőle, és kell tudni az SPSS használatát. 


Nagyon köszönöm a segítségeket!

OLIkiss


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 20)

oliyboty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> SPSS téren szeretnék tőletek segítséget kérni, hogyan működik a program, honnan lehet leszedni, hogyan lehet a lehető leghamarabb elsajátítani, mondjuk 2,5 nap alatt? Valaki eltudná magyarázni, tudna benne segíteni? Vizsgázni fogok belőle, és kell tudni az SPSS használatát.
> 
> ...



Szia. Nem tudom, hol lehetne "leszedni", de az egyetemeken van hallgatói demo verzió.
A tanuláshoz tudom ajánlani Earl Babbie: A társadalomtudományi kutatás gyakorlata, vagy Falus - Ollé: Statisztikai módszerek pedagógusok számára. Esetleg nézd meg a szoc.elte.hu-n Prazsák Gergő oktatási segédletét.
A Falus-Ollé könyv annyiban a legjobb, hogy abban ábrák is vannak a program "kinézetéről". A Babbie-ben pedig arra találsz útmutatást, ha nem csak a "gombokat" akarod használni, hanem a parancssorokat is.


----------



## randre82 (2009 December 21)

Szia!
Így fórumon keresztül elég nehéz lenne leírni a használatát, de egy könyvet én is tudok ajánlani, nekem ez nagyon jól bevált.

Ketskeméty László-Izsó Lajos: Bevezetés az SPSS programrendszerbe

Ezen az oldalon találhatsz még jó könyveket hozzá:
http://www.spss.hu/konyvek/index.html


----------



## col00 (2009 December 26)

Boldog Karácsonyi Ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 December 28)

*Off topic*



afca írta:


> A pénzadományról annyit és a mai napig adtam és adni is fogok a vakoknak és a szellemileg sérülteknek pénzt!


Remélem mi egyik kategóriába sem tartozunk.


----------



## kiscicus (2009 December 29)

Tényleg Elke,igaz,most mi lesz velünk?


----------



## kiscicus (2009 December 29)

Akkor hogy kell belépni? Írd le ide légyszi a linket,és majd később megpróbálom.


----------



## afca (2009 December 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Remélem mi egyik kategóriába sem tartozunk.


----------



## Santane (2009 December 29)

Én még azon a bizonyos "linkkel" se tudok bejutni, csak egy nagy fehér üres oldal jön elő.
Gondolom majd tájékoztatnak minket, hogy mi várható ez ügyben.


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 29)

Kis turelmeteket, tudjuk par nap es a chat is rendben lesz.


----------



## SzRituska (2009 December 30)

Szia!
Kővetkező lenne a problémám. Nem tudok letölteni, mert a következőket írja ki:
a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: 

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Technikai segítséget szeretnék kérni:
Köszönöm
SzRitus


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 30)

2 nap es 20 hozzaszolas szukseges, hogy allandotag legyel, ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.
Erezd jol magad nalunk!


----------



## Santane (2009 December 30)

Melitta írta:


> Kis turelmeteket, tudjuk par nap es a chat is rendben lesz.


 
Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Santane (2009 December 30)

Nem tudom, hogy csak átmeneti probléma, vagy csak nálam jön elő, de egy hozzászólásba sem tudok HTML kóddal képet betenni, mint eddig tettem.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 30)

Szeretnék érdeklődni, hogy akik pl. "jelenleg chatelnek" azok hogyan tudnak bejutni a chat szobába?
köszönöm a választ.


----------



## Targenor (2009 December 30)

Fent a CH logo alatt (Szürke sáv) van egy menüsor (Fõoldal, Hírek, Fórum, Galéria, Blogok, *Chat*, Apróhirdetés, Kapcsolat)

Itt klikk a Chat-re. Bár most nekem a grimaszok listája jön be alatta...:shock:


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 30)

Targenor írta:


> Fent a CH logo alatt (Szürke sáv) van egy menüsor (Fõoldal, Hírek, Fórum, Galéria, Blogok, *Chat*, Apróhirdetés, Kapcsolat)
> 
> Itt klikk a Chat-re. Bár most nekem a grimaszok listája jön be alatta...:shock:


Hát ez az! Napok óta az jön be. Azért kösz.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 December 30)

Átmenetileg ezzel a linkkel lehet bejutni a chat szobába. 
http://canadahun.com/forum/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## astrid9 (2010 Január 1)

Segítséget kérnék, néhány fórumtémánál a következő hibaüzenetet kapom:
*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 27319 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272*


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 2)

Sziasztok!
Nem látom a Legfrissebb blogokat, ilyen hülyeség jelenik meg alatta: harminckettedik bejegyzés, harmincharmadik bekezdés...másoknál mûködik?
B.U.E.K!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Január 2)

astrid9 írta:


> Segítséget kérnék, néhány fórumtémánál a következő hibaüzenetet kapom:
> *Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 27319 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272*


Sajnos ez többeknél előfordul és várhatóan amíg a költözködés (új szerver beállítása) tart - még elő is fog jönni


----------



## kiscicus (2010 Január 2)

Napok óta ugyanazok a nemlétező blogtémák vannak..Semmi mozgás..

Utána néznétek? Köszönöm


----------



## afca (2010 Január 3)

Problémám nincs csak kérdésem.Hogy tudnám törölni a vendégkönyvemet??Sokáig nem volt,és most megint van.De nagyon nem kell...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Január 4)

kiscicus írta:


> Napok óta ugyanazok a nemlétező blogtémák vannak..Semmi mozgás..
> Utána néznétek? Köszönöm


* Az egyéb problémákra a technikus rástartolt az ünnepek elteltével - (nem) kis türelmet kérünk.*


afca írta:


> Problémám nincs csak kérdésem.Hogy tudnám törölni a vendégkönyvemet??Sokáig nem volt,és most megint van.De nagyon nem kell...


*Töröltem, de a vez.pultodon magad is korlátozhatod a beírási lehetőségeket.


*


----------



## afca (2010 Január 4)

Köszönöm,hogy törölted a vendégkönyvem tartalmát de lehet rosszul fogalmaztam.Én az egész ,,Vendégkönyvet,,szeretném eltüntetni.Még olyan gomb,hogy vendégkönyv az sem kell.Ezt meglehetne oldani??Nagyon leköteleznél ha eltüntetnéd.Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 4)

afca írta:


> Köszönöm,hogy törölted a vendégkönyvem tartalmát de lehet rosszul fogalmaztam.Én az egész ,,Vendégkönyvet,,szeretném eltüntetni.Még olyan gomb,hogy vendégkönyv az sem kell.Ezt meglehetne oldani??Nagyon leköteleznél ha eltüntetnéd.Előre is köszönöm!


 
Vezérlőpult --> Opciók módosítása --> Üzenetküldés&Értesítés 

Itt te is "eltűntetheted" ezt a funkciót, mint ahogy Flamingo utalt is rá. Így néz ki:

_Látogatói üzenetek_
_Ennek a fórumnak van egy __látogatói üzenőrendszere__, amely lehetővé teszi, hogy a tagok nyilvános üzeneteket küldjenek egymásnak._

_Ha nem szeretnél látogatói üzeneteket kapni, kikapcsolhatod a látogatói üzenetrendszert._
_......_
_Itt limitálhatod a látogatói üzenetek használatát csak a moderátorokra és a saját __kapcsolataidra__._
_......_


----------



## afca (2010 Január 5)

Santane írta:


> Vezérlőpult --> Opciók módosítása --> Üzenetküldés&Értesítés
> 
> Itt te is "eltűntetheted" ezt a funkciót, mint ahogy Flamingo utalt is rá. Így néz ki:
> 
> ...


 Már a múltkor is te segítettél.Már sokkal fogok neked tartoznikisskiss.Ja mi van Tájdival??Nagyon régen nemjelentkezett.


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 5)

afca írta:


> Már a múltkor is te segítettél.Már sokkal fogok neked tartoznikisskiss.Ja mi van Tájdival??Nagyon régen nemjelentkezett.


 
Nagyon szívesen Afca! Nem tartozol semmivel!  Örülök, hogy segíthetek. Tájdi jól van, minden rendben van vele, csak már nem fórumozgat. Ennyi csak.


----------



## romesz (2010 Január 8)

nem ertem miert nem jelenik meg egyetlen uzenetem sem a hirek kozt, lehet, hogy nem tetszik a moderatornak amit irok?
Azt hiszem vegleg felhagyok evvel a forummal


----------



## afca (2010 Január 8)

romesz írta:


> nem ertem miert nem jelenik meg egyetlen uzenetem sem a hirek kozt, lehet, hogy nem tetszik a moderatornak amit irok?
> Azt hiszem vegleg felhagyok evvel a forummal


 Mint sokan mások


----------



## romesz (2010 Január 8)

afca írta:


> Mint sokan mások



mig nem valtoztattak meg a formatumot, minden rendesen mukodott, gyorsan betoltodott es mindenhol tudtam hozzaszolni. Most vegre ujra betoltodik gyorsan, de a moderator altal jovahagyott hozzaszolasok valahogy nem jutnak fel a hir oldalra. Nem irtam semmit ami ne felelt volna meg a szabalyoknak es meg sem kerult ki kozszemlere amit irtam. Egyszerubb ha nem jovok tobbet, mert kb ugyan az lesz az eredmeny.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 9)

Kis turelmeteket kerjuk,vannak meg beallitasi problemak.


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 10)

A vendégkönyv...
Nem is olyan könnyű törölniük a tartalmát, hiszen egyenként kell csinálniuk a modiknak minden egyes bejegyzést (ha jól tudom).

Esetleg nem lehet úgy megcsinálni a fórumot, hogy a vendégkönyvet a saját tulajdonosa kezelje? Tehát ha nem kell neki már a bejegyzés, akkor törölhesse azt?
Vagy ez technikailag kivitelezhetetlen?


----------



## svarc (2010 Január 10)

Seth2 írta:


> Sziasztok. Lenne egy kérésem. Töröljétek a vendégkönyvem tartalmát. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


 szia ! ... nem is látszik a vendégkönyved !


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 10)

Lehet, hogy számodra láthatatlan Svarc (szia! ), hiszen azt be lehet állítani, hogy kik láthatják a vendégkönyvet.
De attól még számára létezik a tartalma.


----------



## Targenor (2010 Január 10)

Santane írta:


> A vendégkönyv...
> Nem is olyan könnyű törölniük a tartalmát, hiszen egyenként kell csinálniuk a modiknak minden egyes bejegyzést (ha jól tudom).



Szia!
Nem csak egyesével lehet törölni a bejegyzéseket.


----------



## svarc (2010 Január 10)

Santane írta:


> Lehet, hogy számodra láthatatlan Svarc (szia! ), hiszen azt be lehet állítani, hogy kik láthatják a vendégkönyvet.
> De attól még számára létezik a tartalma.


 
meglehet így van - más websiteken a saját (ilyen jellegű) oldalait a "tulajdonos" moderátorként kezeli...


----------



## Targenor (2010 Január 10)

svarc írta:


> meglehet így van - más websiteken a saját (ilyen jellegű) oldalait a "tulajdonos" moderátorként kezeli...



Emlékezetem szerint be lehet állítani valahogy, hogy moderálhasd a vendégkönyved, de már nem vagyok benne biztos. Nekem nincs vendégkönyvem, ki van kapcsolva. Így nincs mit töröltetni.


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 10)

Targenor írta:


> Emlékezetem szerint be lehet állítani valahogy, hogy moderálhasd a vendégkönyved, de már nem vagyok benne biztos. Nekem nincs vendégkönyvem, ki van kapcsolva. Így nincs mit töröltetni.


 
Én ilyen lehetőséget nem találtam - már mint, hogy lenne olyan lehetőség, hogy törölhessük a nem kívánt beírásokat. Viszont - ha emlékezetem nem csal -, még kezdetekkor, mikor először megkaptuk a vendégkönyvet, akkor még mi törölgettük azt, ami már "elavult". Viszont ez a lehetőség közben megszűnt.


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 10)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> Nem csak egyesével lehet törölni a bejegyzéseket.


 
No, akkor viszont sok dolgotok lesz, mert többen fogják kérni, hogy törölgessétek ki őket.


----------



## elke (2010 Január 10)

afca írta:


> Problémám nincs csak kérdésem.Hogy tudnám törölni a vendégkönyvemet??Sokáig nem volt,és most megint van.De nagyon nem kell...


 
Az elején lehetett törölni bár csak" puhán" ott maradt egy üzenet hogy xy üzenete törölve. Aztán 2-3 x megkértem a moderátorokat a törlésre és az utolsó törlés után bezártam a profilüzenet lehetőségét.
Úgy nem volt jó, hogy csak bezárom mert a falramásztam attól, hogy tudtam ott van vagy 60 oldalnyi üzenet áttekinthetetlenül idegesítően a rendetlenség érzetét keltve bennem Mert attól, hogy nem látom még ott marad


----------



## Santane (2010 Január 10)

A Vendégkönyv vitatott része volt/van a fórumnak. Megoszlanak a vélemények arról, hogy szükséges-e? Én abba a táborba tartozom, akik örülnek neki és aki a barátaival tartja a kapcsolatot a vendégkönyvön keresztül. Képekkel és egyéb dolgokkal kedveskedünk egymásnak. A képeket lementjük saját gépünkre, megválaszoljuk a nyílt levélkéket - de azért egy idő után ezek mind-mind feleslegesen töltik meg a fórum bugyrát.

Hogy törölni szeretném őket, az főleg azért van, hogy ne terheljük feleslegesen a fórum "bugyrait" - amúgy egyáltalán nem zavarnak a kedves levélkék. 

Ezért kérdezném tehát, hogy vajon lesz ilyen lehetőség a közeljövőben, hogy lehet majd törölgetni ezeket? Vagy ne foglalkozzunk vele...


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 10)

Meg sok mindent kell beallitani a szerver cserebol adodoan.
Turelem.......ami koszonunk.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 10)

romesz írta:


> mig nem valtoztattak meg a formatumot, minden rendesen mukodott, gyorsan betoltodott es mindenhol tudtam hozzaszolni. Most vegre ujra betoltodik gyorsan, de a moderator altal jovahagyott hozzaszolasok valahogy nem jutnak fel a hir oldalra. Nem irtam semmit ami ne felelt volna meg a szabalyoknak es meg sem kerult ki kozszemlere amit irtam. Egyszerubb ha nem jovok tobbet, mert kb ugyan az lesz az eredmeny.


 Romesz pajtás sajnálom ha lelépsz.Volt idő mikor én sem jártam ide egy s más miatt.Most is van kivételezésmegtanulok nem odafigyelni!!


----------



## svarc (2010 Január 10)

... mint tag,közel, vagy pontosan egyidős vagyok a CH-val - ez nyílván senkit nem érdekel, és ez nem is érdem. Az viszont bosszant hogy meg nem magyarázhtó értelmű és hasznosságú úgynevezett rendszabályok be nem tartása miatt lecsesznek...
már régen megfogalmazódott bennem - (de kinek és miért mondjam el 8 súlyos még a múlt beidegződése -" hatalmam van akkor hatalmaskodom" )- és innetől Santane - val osztom a nézetét, az t a sok nyájaskodó alkalmasint nyálaskodó bejegyzéseknek és képeknek kellene időkorlátot szabni ,Pl 90 nap, amik teljesen feleslegesen terhelik a szervert éveken keresztül.
Ezzel együtt nem lenne nimbuszromboló átnézni a hasonló wbsite-tokra, és ami ott jól működik, azt is alkalmazni...
és ezek olyanok, ami nem is anyagi terhet jelentene, csak bátran körbe kellene nézni és bátran alkalmazni...
... de a hatalom adta lehetőséggel könnyebb letolni az embert...mondom én ! ...kísért a múlt...


----------



## afca (2010 Január 10)

svarc írta:


> ... mint tag,közel, vagy pontosan egyidős vagyok a CH-val - ez nyílván senkit nem érdekel, és ez nem is érdem. Az viszont bosszant hogy meg nem magyarázhtó értelmű és hasznosságú úgynevezett rendszabályok be nem tartása miatt lecsesznek...
> már régen megfogalmazódott bennem - (de kinek és miért mondjam el 8 súlyos még a múlt beidegződése -" hatalmam van akkor hatalmaskodom" )- és innetől Santane - val osztom a nézetét, az t a sok nyájaskodó alkalmasint nyálaskodó bejegyzéseknek és képeknek kellene időkorlátot szabni ,Pl 90 nap, amik teljesen feleslegesen terhelik a szervert éveken keresztül.
> Ezzel együtt nem lenne nimbuszromboló átnézni a hasonló wbsite-tokra, és ami ott jól működik, azt is alkalmazni...
> és ezek olyanok, ami nem is anyagi terhet jelentene, csak bátran körbe kellene nézni és bátran alkalmazni...
> ... de a hatalom adta lehetőséggel könnyebb letolni az embert...mondom én ! ...kísért a múlt...


Igazad van.Elharapódzani látszik az önkényeskedés.Már a youtoubról letöltöltött és a fórumra feltöltött kisvideó is mp3.Dehát had ne én döntsem el mit töröl le a moderátor!!!!!!!


----------



## romesz (2010 Január 10)

afca írta:


> Igazad van.Elharapódzani látszik az önkényeskedés.



ezert van az, hogy en nem hzok semmi ujat, nem osztom meg a kepeimet sem, sot a hozzaszolasaimmal es csak ritkan terhelem a servert. igy nem lassul le tulsagosan es masok is hozzafernek.:,,::,,:


----------



## elke (2010 Január 11)

goyo, ha erre jársz Boldog születésnapot kívánok neked erőben egészségben szeretetben!kiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Január 12)

*Tájékoztatás*



svarc írta:


> ... mint tag,közel, vagy pontosan egyidős vagyok a CH-val - ez nyílván senkit nem érdekel, és ez nem is érdem. Az viszont bosszant hogy meg nem magyarázhtó értelmű és hasznosságú úgynevezett rendszabályok be nem tartása miatt lecsesznek...
> már régen megfogalmazódott bennem - (de kinek és miért mondjam el 8 súlyos még a múlt beidegződése -" hatalmam van akkor hatalmaskodom" )- és innetől Santane - val osztom a nézetét, az t a sok nyájaskodó alkalmasint nyálaskodó bejegyzéseknek és képeknek kellene időkorlátot szabni ,Pl 90 nap, amik teljesen feleslegesen terhelik a szervert éveken keresztül.
> Ezzel együtt nem lenne nimbuszromboló átnézni a hasonló wbsite-tokra, és ami ott jól működik, azt is alkalmazni...
> és ezek olyanok, ami nem is anyagi terhet jelentene, csak bátran körbe kellene nézni és bátran alkalmazni...
> ... de a hatalom adta lehetőséggel könnyebb letolni az embert...mondom én ! ...kísért a múlt...


*Kedves svarc!
Nem tudom milyen "lecseszésben" részesültél, ki adta, de biztos volt valami oka.
Ha ez megnyugtat, annak idején Naska még kitiltást is kapott és most mégis teljes mellbedobással moderátorkodik, sőt én is kaptam Melittától a tulajdonostól rendreutasítást.
Azt tudomásul kell venni, hogy szabályok nélkül nem működhet egy 200000-es közösség. Ha van javaslatod a szabályok megreformálására - örömmel vesszük és megvitatjuk.
A hasonló szájtok nagyságrenddel kisebb taglétszámmal üzemelnek és pl a Blue Dragonnál 50 üzenet és 30 nap a mi 20+2-el szembeni határ és tudomásom szerint sokkal kevesebbért (pl burkolt saját szájt reklám) miatt is törölhetik a tagot.
Ha valamelyik moderátor intézkedésével nem értesz egyet - írj Melittának! Igaz Ő a napi 4-500 privit nem tudja azonnal feldolgozni, ezért lehet, hogy választ csak később kapsz.
Persze, ha Melittától kaptad, akkor sajna nincs apelláta - mivel ő a tulaj (ő fizeti a költségeket).
Ami a vendégkönyvi beírást illeti megoszlik a tagság véleménye. Annó nagyon üdvözölték (amint a blog bevezetését is), de sokan rájöttek, hogy kicsit olyan mint a mobiltelefon: csúcs, hogy szinte bárhol használhatom, de az már nem, hogy engem is szinte mindenhol elér(het)nek rajta.
Ahogy 2 lappal előbb meg lett írva - letiltható (hogy az előbbi idétlen példámnál maradjak - kikapcsolható, mint a mobil).
A "nyálas képes" bejegyzésekre pedig azt kell mondanom - van aki ezt imádja, tehát ízlések és pofonok...*


afca írta:


> Igazad van.Elharapódzani látszik az önkényeskedés.Már a youtoubról letöltöltött és a fórumra feltöltött kisvideó is mp3.Dehát had ne én döntsem el mit töröl le a moderátor!!!!!!!


*Neked is csak azt tudom írni, ha valamit sérelmezel (akár az én tevékenységemet)- írj Melittának. a youtube-os anyagoknak egyébként van saját topic-ja.

Annyit azért tájékoztatásul, bár már biztosan észrevettétek, hogy a moderátorok szakosodtak - így egyértelműbb, hogy kihez lehet gond esetén fordulni).*


----------



## afca (2010 Január 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Neked is csak azt tudom írni, ha valamit sérelmezel (akár az én tevékenységemet)- írj Melittának. a youtube-os anyagoknak egyébként van saját topic-ja.*
> 
> *Annyit azért tájékoztatásul, bár már biztosan észrevettétek, hogy a moderátorok szakosodtak - így egyértelműbb, hogy kihez lehet gond esetén fordulni).*


 Köszönöm,hogy leírtad a youtubeos anyagoknak van saját topikja.Mégis ottdíszeleg a Zene III topikban!!És azt a választ kaptam mikor jelentve lett,,nem törlöm,,megvan a privi.Egyébként nekem nincs bajom a moderátorokkal,nem foglalkozom velük,,most már,,.Olyan kicsit elszállok magamtól szaga van az egésznek.Melittának meg tisztelet amiért fenntartja a Fórumot.Holott vannak dolgok amiben nemegyezik vele a véleményem.Dehát az ujjunk sem egyforma.Ez a kis kivételezés meg belefér


----------



## svarc (2010 Január 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves svarc!*
> *Nem tudom milyen "lecseszésben" részesültél, ki adta, de biztos volt valami oka.*
> *Ha ez megnyugtat, annak idején Naska még kitiltást is kapott és most mégis teljes mellbedobással moderátorkodik, sőt én is kaptam Melittától a tulajdonostól rendreutasítást.*
> *Azt tudomásul kell venni, hogy szabályok nélkül nem működhet egy 200000-es közösség. Ha van javaslatod a szabályok megreformálására - örömmel vesszük és megvitatjuk.*
> ...


 
Kedves " FLAMINGO " !

"...
*Nem tudom milyen "lecseszésben" részesültél, ki adta, de biztos volt valami oka.*
*Ha ez megnyugtat, annak idején Naska ... "*

*...hmmm... kérdezhetném, most tudod, vagy nem tudod ?*

*- - - semmiképp nem lebecsülendő a 200.000-es létszám, de azért vannak milliós létszámú website-ok, sokkal kevesebb és sokkal egyértelműbb szabályokkal...*

*- - - az ízlések és pofonok kérdéshez: alapvetően így igaz a mondás, de ! ha már valaki egy 200.000 es csapatot akar - és akarjon kezelni -, akkor annak tudat és ízlésformáló feladatot is el kell látni - egyébként "győzike" színvonalú lesz a dolog. Nem biztos hogy az a helyes amit sokan szeretnének... !*

*- - - a moderálásról : a focimeccs is akkor szép, ha sípszótól sípszóig tart... ha sokat harsog a síp, akkor vagy rohadt rossz a meccs, vagy szereplési ingere van a bírónak...*

*Miután priviben Melitta is megkeresett, az arra adott válaszomat nyílvánossá teszem, monden további feltételezéseket, kulminálásokat elkerülendő.*
*Ahhoz csak annyit, nincs mit rajta magyaráznom, és kiegészítenem, és nem is fogom megtenni. Amit mondok és leírok, azt mindig tartom. Véleményt, eszmét cserélni lehet...*

*" Szervusz kedves Melitta !*
*Köszönöm, és én is minden jót és sikeres évet kívánok !*
*Köszönettel veszem kedves figyelmedet és biztosíthatlak hogy nem "generális" problémákról van szó, csupán - utólag talán nevetséges zsörtölődésről. Viszont ha ilyenek vannak - márpedig vannak - akkor azt "kezelni" kell*
*Ha kell fekelül kell vizsgálni a szabályokat - minden szinten ahol azt alkalmazni kell. *
*Azoknak világosnak és egyértelműnek kell lenni - és legyen célja és értelme.*
*A jelenlegi technikai lehetőségeket és adottságokat szembe kell állítani az általatok " megengedett" jelenlegi alkalmazásokkal. Ha kell akkor azt szűkíteni kell, vagy egyszerűsíteni. Vélem hogy véges a szerver terhelhetősége ( még akkor is, ha most bőséges kapacitás áll rendelkezésre, de gondolni kell a csúcsforgalmi időszakokra is)*
*Részemről tényleg fölöslegesnek tartom, hogy hónapokon, éveken keresztül tároljon semmitmondó üzeneteket, képeket, videókat, zenéket a rendszer. Magam részéről ezt max 3 hónapban limitálnám - addig aki azt nem olvassa el, nem tölti le magának, az gyakorlatilag nem is látogatja az oldalt. És ezt nem moderátori tevékenységgel kell megoldani, hanem automatikussá kell tenni a rendszer számára.*
*A privát oldalakat önmoderálásúvá kell szervezni, sokkal kevesebb fölös anyag fog " aludni ", mert szelektálni fogják a felhasználók, saját belátásuk szerint Persze a 90 nap megtartása mellett )*
*A profil oldalakra legyen lehetőség közvetlen képfeltöltésre - hiszen az önszabályozás ill a kényszerű 90 nap ezt úgy is leszabályozza*
*adott esetben ne a moderátor játsza főszerepet - nyílván van egy világos és érthető feladata, a renitenseket meg kell fogni... ( de milyen focimeccs az, ahol mindig csak a bíró játszik ? )*
*...( nem nyalizásképp, de az igazsághoz tartozik ) szeretem ezt a website-ot, mert sok ismerősre és ténylegesen önzetlen barátra is szert tettem - de ez egy másik történet...*
*Nyílván nem ismerem minden gondotokat, legfeljebb sejtem a jéghegy csúcsát, így is elismerésem munkáitokért ! De tudomásul kell venni, ahová fejlődött az oldal, az már több mint kedvtelés, ez már egy feladat - sok értelmes és értetlenkedő szereplővel, de velük, velünk együtt kell helytállni.*
*Ehhez kívánok további sok sikert és kitartást !*
*Üdvözlettel - szia !*
*svarc as: feketepéter Miskolc "*


----------



## kattila78 (2010 Január 12)

Mikor lehetek állandó tag hogy tudjak csatolást letölteni 20 hozzászólás megvolt 48 óra eltelt....


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 12)

kattila78 írta:


> Mikor lehetek állandó tag hogy tudjak csatolást letölteni 20 hozzászólás megvolt 48 óra eltelt....


Kevves kattila78!
Mar allando tag vagy.A neved alatt lathatod.
Erezd jol magad nalunk!


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 13)

Bocs az offolasert aki nem olvasta volna................
http://canadahun.com/magyarorszag/va...gviseloit.html

Varjuk jelentkezeseteket.Nem kell felni nem bant a neni.:grin:


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2010 Január 17)

Nem-tu-dok hoz-zá-szól-ni a fő-ol-dal hí-re-i-hez!
:98::98::98::98::98::98:

Mérgesmérgesmérgesmérges


----------



## romesz (2010 Január 17)

kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Nem-tu-dok hoz-zá-szól-ni a fő-ol-dal hí-re-i-hez!
> :98::98::98::98::98::98:
> 
> Mérgesmérgesmérgesmérges



nem csak te, szamtalanszor probalkoztam, de nem megy valamiert.
Mar kiprobaltam 3 kulonbozo bongeszot es 4 kulonbozo szamitogeprol.
Tudom, hogy nem rajtam mulik, valami a beallitasokban nem mukodik rendesen.
Gondolkoztam, hogy jelentkezem moderatornak, de ha a fololdalhoz nem tudok hozzaszolni vagy bar milyen gondom van es nem tudom megoldani, akkor azt hiszem alkalmatlan vagyok ra, sajnos.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2010 Január 17)

romesz írta:


> nem csak te, szamtalanszor probalkoztam, de nem megy valamiert.
> Mar kiprobaltam 3 kulonbozo bongeszot es 4 kulonbozo szamitogeprol.
> Tudom, hogy nem rajtam mulik, valami a beallitasokban nem mukodik rendesen.
> Gondolkoztam, hogy jelentkezem moderatornak, de ha a fololdalhoz nem tudok hozzaszolni vagy bar milyen gondom van es nem tudom megoldani, akkor azt hiszem alkalmatlan vagyok ra, sajnos.




Már kezdtem azt hinni, hogy fekete listán van az IP-m


Egyébként nem áll neked rosszul a moderátorkodás.


----------



## Szoror (2010 Január 18)

Köszönöm a segítségedet


----------



## woodyall (2010 Január 18)

Szevasztok ! Abban tud e valaki segíteni, hogy a valós időt lássuk az oldalakon ? /pl. most 16.40.van, az üzenet tetején pedig az áll,hogy..../ Köszönöm előre is a választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Január 18)

romesz írta:


> nem csak te, szamtalanszor probalkoztam, de nem megy valamiert.
> Mar kiprobaltam 3 kulonbozo bongeszot es 4 kulonbozo szamitogeprol.
> Tudom, hogy nem rajtam mulik, valami a beallitasokban nem mukodik rendesen.
> Gondolkoztam, hogy jelentkezem moderatornak, de ha a fololdalhoz nem tudok hozzaszolni vagy bar milyen gondom van es nem tudom megoldani, akkor azt hiszem alkalmatlan vagyok ra, sajnos.





kockásfülűnyúl írta:


> Már kezdtem azt hinni, hogy fekete listán van az IP-m
> 
> 
> Egyébként nem áll neked rosszul a moderátorkodás.


Nekem sem ment, aztán kiderült, hogy volt vagy 2 éve egy merevlemez meghibásodás és néhány név nem lett mindkét szerverre beregisztrálva (akkor ugyanis a CH 2 szerveren futott). A technikus csak úgy tudta megoldani, hogy újra regisztráltam és admin joggal összevonta a két tagot. Ez persze 1-2 tagnál még elmegy de 1000 már kiakasztaná.

Ami meg a moderátorkodást illeti - szabad a pálya lehet jelentkezni.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Január 21)

Tisztelt Moderátorok!
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mi indokolta jó néhány szójáték átrakását más topikkategóriába? pl. Móricka, kódfejtés meg ilyenek. Ezek nem beszélgetős topikok, hanem játékok a szavakkal, még ha nem is annyira egyszerűek, mint a szóláncok végtelen sora. Már úgy értem azon kívül mi indokolta, hogy a moderátor eldönti, majd én megmondom, mi hol legyen? Azt hiszem egy topikgazdának, aki kitalálta, kisütötte, talán kellene adni annyi szabadságot, hogy ezt eldönthesse. Aki ilyen játékokat keres az sose fogja a kávézóban megtalálni. ...ahol egy ugye egy jó kávé, tea mellett mindenről lehet beszélgetni. Ez nem olyan. Kérem, vizsgáljátok felül a döntéseteket. Köszönöm. 
Arima3


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Január 21)

Vagy volna egy építő jellegű, és kompromisszumos javaslatom. Mi lenne, ha a Kávézó topik-kategórián belül elkülönítenétek egy "alkategóriát" , mondjuk játéksarok, vagy játékasztal, vagy játékbarlang... vagy valami hasonlóra. Ezzel kicsit nagyobb is lenne a rend a kávézón belül, áttekinthetőbb lenne, aki ilyent keres, könnyen megtalálja, aki csak beszélgetni szeretne bármiről, az megtalálja az eddigi helyén. Szerintem ez a szóban forgó játékos-topikok törzstagjainak is jobban tetszene....nos mit szóltok? 
Köszönöm az építő jellegű együttműködéseteket. 
Arima3


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 21)

A kavezokba probaltuk osszegyujteni a "jatek" tipusu topicokat.
Az atrendezesnek az oka , hogy tagjainknak es az uj moderatoroknak is segitseg legyen az atlathatosag a tobbmint 6 ezer topicok kozott.
Minden ev elejen atnezzuk azokat a topicokat amik az elmult evben "aktivak" voltak, es probaljuk kiszurni azokat amik nem porogtek nem latogatottak.
Ebbol kovetkezoen az azonos cimu es temaju topic osszevonasra kerul, ez nem szemelyes sertes vagy kiszuras hanem az esz szeruseg es attekinthetoseg erdekeben tortenik.
Koszonjuk turelmeteket es megerteseteket!


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Január 21)

Melitta írta:


> A kavezokba probaltuk osszegyujteni a "jatek" tipusu topicokat.
> Az atrendezesnek az oka , hogy tagjainknak es az uj moderatoroknak is segitseg legyen *az atlathatosag a tobbmint 6 ezer topicok kozott.*
> Minden ev elejen atnezzuk azokat a topicokat amik az elmult evben "aktivak" voltak, es probaljuk kiszurni azokat amik nem porogtek nem latogatottak.
> Ebbol kovetkezoen az azonos cimu es temaju topic osszevonasra kerul, ez nem szemelyes sertes vagy kiszuras hanem az esz szeruseg es *attekinthetoseg erdekeben *tortenik.
> Koszonjuk turelmeteket es megerteseteket!


Csak az a baj, hogy ezzel nem lett átláthatóbb, csak még nagyobb lett a zűrzavar a kávézón velül.


----------



## Melitta (2010 Január 21)

Merek bizni benne ,hogy atlathatobb lesz ,ha elkeszulunk,de pici turelmet ha adnal, mert 7 eves anyag atcsoportositasa nem keszul el egy ejszaka alatt , teljes uzemeltetes mellett.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Január 21)

Melitta írta:


> Merek bizni benne ,hogy atlathatobb lesz ,ha elkeszulunk,de pici turelmet ha adnal, mert 7 eves anyag atcsoportositasa nem keszul el egy ejszaka alatt , teljes uzemeltetes mellett.


O.K. adok egy kis türelmet..nekem van bőven... jó munkát és kitartást a munkátokhoz.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 3)

Volna egy kérésem.Pár nappal ezelőtt jeleztem,hogy szeretném ha az egyik topikból letörölnének egy hozzászólást,ami nem történt meg.A topikot én nyitottam valamikor.Csak képekeknek.Most így szeretném megkérni az illetékest!Szépen kérem megoldható lenne,letörölni?Azóta már gyarapodott a letörölni való abból a topikból.Nagyon szépen köszönöm előre is!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 4)

afca írta:


> Volna egy kérésem.Pár nappal ezelőtt jeleztem,hogy szeretném ha az egyik topikból letörölnének egy hozzászólást,ami nem történt meg.A topikot én nyitottam valamikor.Csak képekeknek.Most így szeretném megkérni az illetékest!Szépen kérem megoldható lenne,letörölni?Azóta már gyarapodott a letörölni való abból a topikból.Nagyon szépen köszönöm előre is!!!


*Melyik(ek) maradt(ak) ki?
Jelezd újra légy oly kedves.*


----------



## Judy12 (2010 Február 8)

Szeretnék törölni megjegyzést a vendégkönyvemből. Hogyan tehetném meg?
Köszönöm


----------



## mmx669 (2010 Február 8)

*Javaslat - kérdés*

Sziasztok!

Nem tisztem vitatkozni a szabályzattal, csak egy javaslatot tennék, mint főképp külső szemlélő. Méghozzá a "csak azért regisztrálok, hogy letölthessek" tagokkal kapcsolatban. Azt a bizonyos 48 óra várakozást nem lehetne egy kicsit feljebb tornászni? Akkor elkerülhető lenne például az alábbi kép, ami az ember fiát néha a fórumon fogadja:


----------



## afca (2010 Február 8)

És én még azt hittem csak engem zavarnak ezek a hozzászólásnak nevezett valamik!!


----------



## nagysuhi (2010 Február 8)

Először én is ilyen céllal jöttem ide. De látom, hogy vannak komoly témák, amihez hozzászólhatok. Egyébként könyveket, zenéket szívesen rakok fel, a filmekkel nem foglalkozom. Kicsit megütköztem azon, hogy egyesek egymás utáni felszólalásaikba 1-1 mondatot írtak be. Szerintem lehetne mondjuk 1 dollárt szedni kauciónak belépéskor és akkor kiszűrhetőek a potyázók.


----------



## Lady Freya (2010 Február 10)

Az év eleje számomra mindig zűrös-időhiányos időszak. Keveset és ritkán jutok ide. Meg is hökkentem a változásokon... Nagy kérés lenne, ha ilyen - mindent fenekestől felforgató - változások vannak, akkor a tájékoztatásra is fordítsatok egy kis energiát? A még mindig kevés időm a keresgélésre megy el...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 10)

*Tájékoztatás*



Lady Freya írta:


> Az év eleje számomra mindig zűrös-időhiányos időszak. Keveset és ritkán jutok ide. Meg is hökkentem a változásokon... Nagy kérés lenne, ha ilyen - mindent fenekestől felforgató - változások vannak, akkor a tájékoztatásra is fordítsatok egy kis energiát? A még mindig kevés időm a keresgélésre megy el...


Kedves Freya!
*A A CanadaHun Szabályzata-t frissítettük - ott van minden fórum (DE NEM TÉMA!) tetején.
Abban le vannak írva az új irányelvek és lehetőségek.
De a **A változások** alfórum is él még, persze, hogy ott milyen frissek az infók...
*


----------



## Lady Freya (2010 Február 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kedves Freya!
> *A A CanadaHun Szabályzata-t frissítettük - ott van minden fórum (DE NEM TÉMA!) tetején.
> Abban le vannak írva az új irányelvek és lehetőségek.
> De a **A változások** alfórum is él még, persze, hogy ott milyen frissek az infók...
> *


Rémlik nekem Melitta felhívása, azonban nem találok semmit - vagy rosszul keresem? - a végeredményről/döntésről. Sőt... a felhívás is kukába került... 
A változások alfórum ugyan él, de az információk frissességéről csak annyit, az egyiptomi múmiák fiatalabbak... 
Úgy látom, jobban teszem, ha Ariadnét keresem - fonala segítségével talán nem tévedek el a labirintusban :?


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 10)

Lady Freya írta:


> Úgy látom, jobban teszem, ha Ariadnét keresem - fonala segítségével talán nem tévedek el a labirintusban :?



Az en modeszerem az, ha egy temat erdekesnek talalok, akkor bejelolom magamnak es a gyorslinkeknel megtalalom utana.
Jelenleg is tobb mint 35 tema van amit kovetek.

Idot es faradtsagot takaritasz meg vele.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Február 11)

Szeretném megérdeklődni, hogy hogy kerülhet a feliratkozott témáim közé olyan topik, ahol életemben nem jártam, nem is tudtam, hogy van ilyen topik, tehát fel sem vehettem a listámra. Nevezetesen a "Fokhagymás fűszerbor" című témáról van szó. 

Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 12)

Arima3 írta:


> Szeretném megérdeklődni, hogy hogy kerülhet a feliratkozott témáim közé olyan topik, ahol életemben nem jártam, nem is tudtam, hogy van ilyen topik, tehát fel sem vehettem a listámra. Nevezetesen a "Fokhagymás fűszerbor" című témáról van szó.
> 
> Köszönöm a választ.


*Az átszervezés során az ezoterikában is összevonásra került néhány téma. a "fokhagymásba" beintegrálódott pl a nemes köves topic isconfused
Valószínű, hogy az általad régebben követett témák valamelyike ugyanígy beintegrálásra került, mint alternatív gyógyászati mód.
*


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Február 12)

Köszönöm a válaszodat, valóban helyette eltűnt egy másik követett témám, igaz nem a nemesköves. Remélem előbb utóbb azért kiismerjük magunkat. de én is hiányolok egy teljes, - ilyesmire is kiterjedő - tájékoztatást. Nagyban megkönnyítené a navigálásunkat.


----------



## Judy12 (2010 Február 13)

Akkor talán én is kaphatnék választ a kérdésemre?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 13)

Judy12 írta:


> Szeretnék törölni megjegyzést a vendégkönyvemből. Hogyan tehetném meg?
> Köszönöm





Judy12 írta:


> Akkor talán én is kaphatnék választ a kérdésemre?


*Ha a jelentő gombot használod és jelzed, hogy mely üzenet(ek)et kellene törölni - megteszem, sőt feltételezve, hogy a szövegesek azok - megtettem.*


----------



## Judy12 (2010 Február 13)

Hálásan köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 13)

> Drága Flamingo!
> Ezzel csak egy gond van, hogy a vendégkönyvben nincs jelentő gomb... (vagy csak nálam nincs?? :smile
> Én is mindig külön megkérek egy moderátort, hogy törölje nekem a hozzászólásokat a vendégkönyvben.
> 
> A lényeg, hogy miért írok: nagyon jó volna, ha lenne ilyen gomb a vendégkönyvben is, mert akkor nem kéne külön megkérni a modikat ezek törlésére.


Nekem ilyen sor van minden beírás mellett:


Párbeszéd megtekintése
Módosít
Jelentem
IP
Ebből a módosít és az IP a modijog, tehát szvsz lehet jelenteni.
A kormányos meg azé van ho dógozzon


----------



## Santane (2010 Február 13)

Má' nekem is van, csak elfelejtettem... Sorry, mea culpa, meg ezer bocs és egy anyamedve..
Na, meg egy jó nagy cvekker cavinton... (saját részre)
kiss


----------



## kutai (2010 Február 13)

*Segítség!*



goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:



Nagyon-nagyon kezdő vagyok. Szeretnék aktív tag lenni - feltölteni, de nem tudom, hol kezdjem!?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 15)

kutai írta:


> Nagyon-nagyon kezdő vagyok. Szeretnék aktív tag lenni - feltölteni, de nem tudom, hol kezdjem!?


Javaslom kezdd a CanadaHun Szabályzata tanulmányozásával.
Feltölteni már most is tudsz, de felhívom a figyelmed a megfelelő fórumba való feltöltésre, mert az off-ok törlésre kerülnek.
Gyakorolni a HOMOKOZÓ, avagy PRÓBÁLKOZOM, de nem megy témában tudsz


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Február 15)

Volt egyszer egy topik, egy topikocska. Nem jelentős, de nekem és néhányunknak kedves. Youtube zene a címe, Spanky nyitotta a történelem kezdetén. Arra szolgált, hogy akinek megtetszett a youtube-on valamilyen zene oda beírta a linkjét, ezzel felhívta a másik figyelmét arra, ami neki kedves.

Az utolsó fórumtatarozás óta lehetőség nyílt a videók beágyazására is, így közvetlenül lehetett megnézni, meghallgatni. A topikban összesen ez a két tevékenység folyt igen kevés kommentárral. Link és beágyazás.

A beágyazás lehetősége valahol az átszervezés kapcsán megszűnt, érdekes karaktersorok díszlenek a videók helyett. A topik még arra is alkalmatlan lett, hogy az ember nosztalgiázzon rajta.
A SZABÁLYZAT tiltja a linkek berakását. Mire is használjuk tovább ezt a topikot?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 15)

hangya1944 írta:


> Volt egyszer egy topik, egy topikocska. Nem jelentős, de nekem és néhányunknak kedves. Youtube zene a címe, Spanky nyitotta a történelem kezdetén. Arra szolgált, hogy akinek megtetszett a youtube-on valamilyen zene oda beírta a linkjét, ezzel felhívta a másik figyelmét arra, ami neki kedves.
> 
> Az utolsó fórumtatarozás óta lehetőség nyílt a videók beágyazására is, így közvetlenül lehetett megnézni, meghallgatni. A topikban összesen ez a két tevékenység folyt igen kevés kommentárral. Link és beágyazás.
> 
> ...


A megváltozott szabályok miatt a linkelés ugyebár nem engedett.
Javaslom, hogy a topic kormányosának tedd fel a kérdésed az adott témában, vagy a jelentő gombbal.


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 15)

Inkább értékeld azt, hogy már nem kellenek értelmes hozzászólások.

Nem rosszakaratból vannak ezek a törekvések, csak megpróbálnak rendet és (bizonyos logika szerint) áttekinthetőséget teremteni.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Február 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A megváltozott szabályok miatt a linkelés ugyebár nem engedett.
> Javaslom, hogy a topic kormányosának tedd fel a kérdésed az adott témában, vagy a jelentő gombbal.


Természetesen az élet a megváltozott Szabályokat követi.
A topik kormányosának bizonyára feltűnik a kötelező napi átvizsgálás alkalmával, hogy a topik így értelmetlen.


----------



## fanyar (2010 Február 15)

Mi a magyar jelentése a "bizonyos logika kifejezésnek"?
ennyire óvatosan fogalmazni? ehh...
logika az vagy van vagy nincs


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 15)

Akkor helyesbítek:

(bizonyos tematikai csoportosítás szerint)


----------



## signore (2010 Február 15)

Szevasztok
Nálatok normálisan működik a: *Fotó album* *-->** ...adjatok címet a képnek... *topik? Nálam nem.

Rákattintva az utolsó oldal jön be, első oldalnak jelölve. A régebbi oldalakat nem lehet megnézni.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 15)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Nálatok normálisan működik a: *Fotó album* *-->** ...adjatok címet a képnek... *topik? Nálam nem.



az a topik sajnos az utolso szervercserenel elveszett, de amennyiben szeretned jatszani, csak nyugodtan folytasd illetve vegyel reszt az ujraelesztesben.


----------



## signore (2010 Február 15)

Köszönöm a választ, csak kíváncsi voltam rá és megleptek a tapasztaltak.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 15)

signore írta:


> Köszönöm a választ, csak kíváncsi voltam rá és megleptek a tapasztaltak.



nem csak teged, engem is es gondolom a tobbieket is akik rendszeres latogatok voltak ott. Ez van.
A regi kepeket szerintem ritkan latogattak mar


----------



## prisca (2010 Február 16)

*Kérdések*

Érdekesnek tartom az egyik előző kérdésre adott választ.

"...Javaslom, hogy a topic kormányosának tedd fel a kérdésed az adott témában, vagy a jelentő gombbal..."

Mi történik akkor, ha én például mindkettőt megtettem és sem válasz, sem intézkedés nem történt?

Végső soron - fájó szívvel bár, hogy az eddigi, nem csekély munkám kárba vész - beérném az egyértelmű NEM-mel is, de ez a halogató "hallgatás" valahogy nem tűnik biztatónak.

Eztán már csak az érdekelne, hogy a hallgatás meddig tart még...

Üdv: Prisca


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 16)

prisca írta:


> Érdekesnek tartom az egyik előző kérdésre adott választ.
> 
> "...Javaslom, hogy a topic kormányosának tedd fel a kérdésed az adott témában, vagy a jelentő gombbal..."
> 
> ...


*Az új struktúrában minden alfórumnak megvan a saját "kormányosa" (ami jó, mert 200000 tagot 4 modi képtelen volt már kezelni). Ez viszont azt jelenti, hogy Ők az adott fórum összes témáiban az illetékesek (+ az admin-ok). Ha meg is tehetném - nem lenne ildomos belepiszkálni más munkájába. Ha vezetsz autót, biztos Te se veszed jó néven, ha az "anyósülésről" kritizálnak, azt meg pláne nem, ha a kormányt is eltekergetik, holott Te vagy a sofőr.

Azért javasoltam a jelentő gomb használatát, mert (elvben) az adott téma kormányosa - arra köteles reagálni.
Ha valami, pl. akadályoztatás miatt nem tenné - még mindig ott az admin, aki naponta végignézi, hogy mely jelentésekre mit reagált az illetékes.
Ha ő sem? Annyit tudok segíteni, ha priviben megírod, hogy mi a probléma továbbítom a kormányos felé.
Ha a linkekkel van gond, akkor sajnálattal tájékoztatlak, hogy az új szabályzat szerint, ahogy már írtam - csak néhány témában maradhatnak meg - a fórum vezetése döntésének értelmében, bár ez még változhat (hiszen már két témával is tudtuk bővíteni az engedélyezett témák körét). Főleg, ha sok tag is kérvényezi.
*


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 16)

Nem akarom őket védeni... de ők ezt a tisztséget magánszorgalomból végzik. Ezért amikor van idejük (mégha nem is válaszolnak mindig) akkor intézik az itteni dolgokat.

Sajnos már annyira szerteágazó ez a fórum, hogy nem kevés munka valahogy összetartani.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Február 16)

> *Az új struktúrában minden alfórumnak megvan a saját "kormányosa" (ami jó, mert 200000 tagot 4 modi képtelen volt már kezelni).*


Azért ne essünk túlzásokba! A több mint kétszázezer regisztrált tag közel sem jelent ennyi fórumozót.


----------



## svarc (2010 Február 16)

romesz írta:


> az a topik sajnos az utolso szervercserenel elveszett, de amennyiben szeretned jatszani, csak nyugodtan folytasd illetve vegyel reszt az ujraelesztesben.


 
...miért veszett volna el ????


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 16)

Arima3 írta:


> Azért ne essünk túlzásokba! A több mint kétszázezer regisztrált tag közel sem jelent ennyi fórumozót.


*Valóban nem. A statisztika szerint a napi minimum 20000 látogató viszont mindig összejön és azt társadalmi munkában még tízzel többen is kemény meló moderálni, pedig a CH kultúrfórum, tehát nem sok a konfliktusszám más portálokhoz képest.*


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Február 18)

Hol állíthatom be az időt, mert az üzeneteknél más időt ír ki, mint ami nálunk van. Valószínüleg az elején rosszul állítottam be. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## elke (2010 Február 18)

Noci87 írta:


> Hol állíthatom be az időt, mert az üzeneteknél más időt ír ki, mint ami nálunk van. Valószínüleg az elején rosszul állítottam be. Előre is köszönöm.


 
Engem is érdekelne hogy lesz magyar idő szerint beállítva az opcióknál melyik időzóna az amit választanom kell Köszönöm.


----------



## Lady Freya (2010 Február 18)

Vezérlőpult/opciók, a vége felé: dátum és idő opciók:
GMT+1 órát kell beállítani (megnevezésben szerepel Budapest)

Ha a nyári időszámítás automatikus észlelése be van állítva, akkor többet nem kell vele foglalkozni - gondolom én.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 18)

Ezt szeretem .
Fél napig nem volt netem (hála az égnek tv-sem) de ketten is helyettesítenek


----------



## Spyros (2010 Február 20)

Kedves Flamingo!

A Homokozot, a dokumentumok foltetelenek gyakorlasara, ujonan erkezettek is hasznalhatjak?

Udv:

Spyros


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 22)

Spyros írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> 
> A Homokozot, a dokumentumok foltetelenek gyakorlasara, ujonan erkezettek is hasznalhatjak?
> 
> ...


Főleg ők!
De ne feledd onnét törölhetik is, ezért oda fontos dolgot ne rakj!


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Február 24)

Már régen szeretném kérdezni. Lehetőség van arra, hogy a blogokat a tulajdonos csak a barátai számára tegye hozzáférhetővé. Rendben, szíve joga. Ugyanakkor kérdezem, hogy minek a blogot ilyen esetben kiplakátolni a főoldalon és közhírré tenni, hogy egyáltalán van egy ilyen című blog, ha rákattintok, azt üzeni, nincs jogom megnézni. Ha titkos, legyen titkos, ha meg nem az, akkor legyen hozzáférhető.


----------



## Santane (2010 Február 26)

Embed kódot nem lehet használni, linket nem lehet betenni...





bruhahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 26)

hangya1944 írta:


> Már régen szeretném kérdezni. Lehetőség van arra, hogy a blogokat a tulajdonos csak a barátai számára tegye hozzáférhetővé. Rendben, szíve joga. Ugyanakkor kérdezem, hogy minek a blogot ilyen esetben kiplakátolni a főoldalon és közhírré tenni, hogy egyáltalán van egy ilyen című blog, ha rákattintok, azt üzeni, nincs jogom megnézni. Ha titkos, legyen titkos, ha meg nem az, akkor legyen hozzáférhető.


Sajna én nem tudom kipróbálni
De gondolom azért van a Blog Vezérlőpult hogy ott beállíthasd ki láthassa.
A főoldal viszont egy értesítés, ahol csak a blog címsora látható valami "annak akit illet itt az új adag" jelleggel.
Titkosnak nem titkos (mert akkor minek teszi ki a netre a tag), hanem csak az arra jogosultak számára.
Rossz példával élve az újságban mindenki láthatja a lottószámokat, de csak a nyertesekre áll a nyeremény. Ugyanakkor aki nem vett szelvényt az is értesül(het) róla.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 26)

Santane írta:


> Embed kódot nem lehet használni, linket nem lehet betenni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biztonsági okokból ki lett véve.
Sajna azért van tele krix-krxokkal némely régebbi hsz.
(Hiába 200000-es tagságot betámadni érdekesebb, mint egy 2000-st)


----------



## Ayumu89 (2010 Február 26)

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogyan lehet könyveket feltölteni, vagy hanganyagot, amit le lehet tölteni az oldalról.


----------



## Santane (2010 Február 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Biztonsági okokból ki lett véve.
> Sajna azért van tele krix-krxokkal némely régebbi hsz.
> (Hiába 200000-es tagságot betámadni érdekesebb, mint egy 2000-st)


 
Igen, igen.. Végül is tudom, de jó volt egy kicsit nyifogni..




Köszönöm a válaszodat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 26)

Ayumu89 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogyan lehet könyveket feltölteni, vagy hanganyagot, amit le lehet tölteni az oldalról.


*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Csatolással: [/FONT]*
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hozzászólásodhoz [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Csatolás*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]t (képet, zenét, dokumentumot úgy tehetsz fel, hogy a [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*hozzászól*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] gombra [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*click*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], kinyílik egy ablak ide írod az üzenetedet, de legalább egy szót. (Ez fontos a szerver miatt!). Utána lejjebb mész, [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*csatolás *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*manager*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], (új ablakban) tallózás [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*click*[/FONT], kiválasztod azt a számot/dokumentumot a saját gépedről amit szeretnél feltölteni. Egyszerre legfeljebb 5 anyag csatolható, de egy hozzászóláshoz n*5 is. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a tallózás gombokkal a saját gépről feltöltendő anyagokat ötösével csatolhatod a feltölt gombbal. Ha az 1-10-20 anyagot feltöltötted az új (tallózás ablak alján a rendben gombbal fejezed be a feltöltést..Kezdésnek javasoljuk egyszerre csak egy számot/dokumentumot feltölteni, ez eltarthat akár 2-3 percig is az Internet kapcsolatod minőségétől függően.
Csak meghatározott méretű és kiterjesztésű fájlokat csatolhatsz: gif jpg png txt zip bmp jpeg pdf php. „.exe” kiterjesztésű fájlt pl. biztonsági okokból több levelező rendszer sem enged küldeni (feltételezett vírus). Az ilyen, vagy speciális kiterjesztésű fájlokat tömörítve pl. .zip kiterjesztéssel tudsz elküldeni.
Hogy miért van a méretkorlát? Azért, mert a CH nem fájlmegosztó/fájlcserélő fórum


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 27)

Olyan ez mint a kocsinál a 3. féklámpa.
E nélkül is működik, ugyanakkor ha hozzáértő megbuherálja bajt okozhat vele.
Ezeknek a HTML tag-oknak és kódok segítségével csicsázzák ki a neten a különféle oldalakat. Ez le lett korlátozva. Van pl színes, vastag, dőlt betű különbözö mértekeben, mint egy szövegszerkesztőben, de nem lehet például táblázatot, vagy más program állal vezérelt részleteket beszúrni.
Ezzel elkerülhető, hogy egy rosszindulatú hozzáértő betegyen olyan programrészt, amivel a géped irányítását átvehetné.


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 27)

Tőlem is kérdezték... továbbítom.

Miért nem lehet az aláírást szerkeszteni, ugyanis a beviteli ablak szürke?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 27)

mammut írta:


> Tőlem is kérdezték... továbbítom.
> 
> Miért nem lehet az aláírást szerkeszteni, ugyanis a beviteli ablak szürke?


Ezt nem tudom megmondani.
Próbálja az illető újra, hátha akkor a szerver épp "rossz" hangulatban volt. Én tudom a sajátom szerkeszteni


----------



## mammut (2010 Február 27)

Köszönöm, ha újra megkeres átadom.

Különben megnéztem az enyémet és az is szürke. Beleírtam pár karaktert, de az sem jelenik meg.
Mondjuk engem nem izgat, mert már nem akarok semmit odaírni.


----------



## Santane (2010 Február 27)

Én is megnéztem gyorsan - hátha veszélyben vannak a macskáim (esetleg elviszi őket a nagy szürke mumus 



), de semmi gond sincs, bármit szerkeszthetnék az aláírásomon.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Február 27)

Nem talalom a "Szép vagy, gyönyöru vagy Magyarország" temat. Hol lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Február 28)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Nem talalom a "Szép vagy, gyönyöru vagy Magyarország" temat. Hol lehet?


Sajna egyelőre én sem találom


----------



## Santane (2010 Február 28)

Ha nem haragszotok ide idézem Melitta szavait, melyet Svarc fórumtársnak írt az Adjatok címet a képnek topikban:

....Sajnos elment a topic az eterbe ,van tobb topik kb 5-6 ami hatalmas veszteseg, de a hiba megtortent.
A kepes topicbol ketto is aldozat lett, a canadahun talalkozok osszes kepei , a csengohangok,szep vagy gyonyoru vagy Magyarorszag.Remenykedek tobb nincs eltunve.
Emberek vagyunk es hibazhatunk elnezest kerunk....


----------



## Gábor mester (2010 Március 3)

Kedves goyo, hogyan lehetséges az, h. bárhonnan jelentkezem be a "100 éve azonos" felhasználónévvel-jelszóval, hibaüzit kapok, csak másodszorra sikerül belépnem; illetve, hogy az a téma, amihez hozzá szeretnék szólni (a vezető hír: Kanadának problémái vannak a magyar "bevándorlókkal") úgy jelenik meg, hogy le van vágva róla az a rész, amin hozzá lehetne szólni - az alatta lévő kajás hírnél pl.meg nem...?


----------



## tibsi1 (2010 Március 4)

Sziasztok, remélem jó helyre írok.

Keresni szerettem volna a fórumban, de ezt az üzenetet kapom:

"Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired."

Mi a megoldás?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 4)

tibsi1 írta:


> Sziasztok, remélem jó helyre írok.
> 
> Keresni szerettem volna a fórumban, de ezt az üzenetet kapom:
> 
> ...


*Amikor belépsz a CH-ra a nicked és a jelszód mellett pipáld ki a legyek állandóra bejelentkezve négyzetet.*


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Március 5)

Sziasztok! A fôoldalon még mindig február 28-ka van...pedig olyan jó volt látni a névnapokat! 
Lehet változtatni rajta?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 5)

Noci87 írta:


> Sziasztok! A fôoldalon még mindig február 28-ka van...pedig olyan jó volt látni a névnapokat!
> Lehet változtatni rajta?


Nyomj egy F5-t (frissíts).
Nálam ez látszik:

Ma 2010. március 05., péntek, Adorján és Adrián napja van. Holnap Leonóra és Inez napja lesz


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Március 5)

Elnézést, de volt egy Homokozó avagy...stb. című topik. Az most hol is van?


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Március 5)

Arima3 írta:


> Elnézést, de volt egy Homokozó avagy...stb. című topik. Az most hol is van?


 ITT VAN


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Március 7)

hangya1944 írta:


> ITT VAN


köszönöm szépen Hangya, legeslegutoljára a szójátékok között kerestem volna. kiss


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Március 7)

Próbáltam keresni a profilomban, hogy hol lehet kikapcsolni a nevem alatt megjelenő köszönetek számát. Nem találtam rá lehetőséget. 
Ezt kötelező viselni? Vagy máshol van mód a kiiktatására? Sokkal szívesebben vennék (esetleg) egy értesítést, ami nekem szól és nem a 200 000 fórumtagnak, hogy valaki megköszönte áldásosomat. De ha elmarad az értesítés az sem baj, csak a kiplakátolás, az zavar.


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 7)

Egyáltalán mi ez? Én még csak most vettem észre! Ki köszönget és mit? 
De azért még ez is jobb, mintha a kilónk számát tüntetnék fel...


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

Ühüm.. 
Macskák: netről.
Köszönöm szépen az instrukciódat Daveboy (most kéne megnyomnom ott azt az izét alul, ugye?), viszont a kérdésemre igazából a választ nem kaptam meg, viszont te nyertél 3 hozzászólást. Ugye?  *nem nem nyert - mod* (Na, ezért nem nyomom meg azt az izét alul )
No, erre van egy külön topic, ahol összegyűjtheted az előírt 20-at. 

De amúgy tényleg nem tudom mire jó ez az osztályozzuk ki mit szólt hozzá a fórumhoz és köszöngessük? Na, mindegy. Végül is ez a magánügyem, ugyi? Bocsi. Pusszantalak Benneteket! 

Egy kérdés még, mert többen másképpen értelmezik a dolgot:
kérdezném, hogy mi újság azzal, hogy linket nem szabad betenni a fórumba.
Ez mit jelent? Nyíltan nem tehetek be linket? Vagy betehetek, de csak "álcázva", azaz, tudjátok, egy az oldalra utaló szóra kattintva elvezérel az adott weboldalra. Vagy már az erre vonatkozó "szabál, az szabál" nincs már és használhatunk linket?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 8)

Santane írta:


> Ühüm..
> Macskák: netről.
> Köszönöm szépen az instrukciódat Daveboy (most kéne megnyomnom ott azt az izét alul, ugye?), viszont a kérdésemre igazából a választ nem kaptam meg, viszont te nyertél 3 hozzászólást. Ugye?  *nem nem nyert - mod* (Na, ezért nem nyomom meg azt az izét alul )
> No, erre van egy külön topic, ahol összegyűjtheted az előírt 20-at.
> ...


*A köszönöm gomb bevezetésének az volt az oka, hogy a szabályzat szerint (már a régi szerint is) **megköszönni max priviben. A jelen módszerrel a beíró megtudhatja hány másik ktag számára volt hasznos a beírása. Tehát nem osztályzás (bár van olyan is csak sokan nem tudják, hogy a témákat lehet osztályozni), hanem legfeljebb statisztika.*


Santane írta:


> Egy kérdés még, mert többen másképpen értelmezik a dolgot:
> kérdezném, hogy mi újság azzal, hogy linket nem szabad betenni a fórumba.
> Ez mit jelent? Nyíltan nem tehetek be linket? Vagy betehetek, de csak "álcázva", azaz, tudjátok, egy az oldalra utaló szóra kattintva elvezérel az adott weboldalra. Vagy már az erre vonatkozó "szabál, az szabál" nincs már és használhatunk linket?


*A jelenleg érvényes álláspont szerint ott szabad linkelni, ahol a fórum lehetőségei és az adott téma kormányosa (leánykori nevén moderátora) megengedi. A technikában például többnyire megengedett, ha nem reklám jellegű **(egy driver helye például)*


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

Köszönöm Flamingo! 
Én szeretem nyíltan kinyílvánítani - saját szöveggel - a köszönetemet, de azért nyomok is egyet neked - csak úgy a statisztika kedvéért!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 8)

*Off topic*

Bevallom engem kell szidni a köszönöm gombért.
Kb. fél éve zaklatom vele Goyot-t (persze nem Demi Moor-osan).
Azt tételeztem fel, hogy amennyiben látják a köszönöm gombot - nem akarják majd az új tagtársak a 20 új üzit 18 köszönöm és két hello beírással összegyűjteni.
De, hogy hová fajulhat a gomb használata?...
Mentségemül szolgáljon, hogy van akiknek tetszik.


----------



## fanyar (2010 Március 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Bevallom engem kell szidni a köszönöm gombért.
> Kb. fél éve zaklatom vele Goyot-t (persze nem Demi Moor-osan).
> Azt tételeztem fel, hogy amennyiben látják a köszönöm gombot - nem akarják majd az új tagtársak a 20 új üzit 18 köszönöm és két hello beírással összegyűjteni.
> De, hogy hová fajulhat a gomb használata?...
> Mentségemül szolgáljon, hogy van akiknek tetszik.


Már igazán senki sem akar téged bántani főleg hogy ennyi munkád volt benne( rávenni goyot az sem kevés)A fecsegés csökkentésre vonatkozó kezdeményezés jó dolog a köszönöm gomb is rendben de minek kiplakátolni mint találóan nevezte valaki
Ahhoz a mondatodhoz: van akinek tetszik ,ilyet mindig lehet találni ,de a józan érv az nem veendő figyelembe?
jujj elfelejtettem gombot nyomni 
Utóiratnak: a puding próbája az evés


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Március 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Bevallom engem kell szidni a köszönöm gombért.
> Kb. fél éve zaklatom vele Goyot-t (persze nem Demi Moor-osan).
> Azt tételeztem fel, hogy amennyiben látják a köszönöm gombot - nem akarják majd az új tagtársak a 20 új üzit 18 köszönöm és két hello beírással összegyűjteni.
> De, hogy hová fajulhat a gomb használata?...
> Mentségemül szolgáljon, hogy van akiknek tetszik.


 
A jellemző módon azt, ami jó, nem emeltem ki. 
A KÖSZÖNÖM gomb intézménye nagyon jó, megkíméli a topikokat egy sor ballasztul szolgáló beírástól. A kereső sem fogja kidobni az egy feltöltésre a 157 megköszönő beírást. Kultúráltabb. Így az is megköszönheti, aki rest volt beírni, vagy privit írni. Az illetékes eddig a letöltések számát figyelte, most láthatja azt is, kik köszönték meg neki. 

Én csak azt szertném kérni, hogy ne kelljen nekem résztvenni a "kinek van több barátja?" meg a "kinek van több izgőmozgó, szemkiverő képecskéje a profiloldalán?" mintájára a "kinek van több megköszönése a neve alatt" népi versengésben. Ennek legegyszerűbb módja, ami egyúttal jelzésértékű is, hogy nem látszik a nevem alatt, ahogy a profilomban sem lehet az üzenőfalamra ráírni. HA lehetséges lenne...
Talán nem én vagyok az egyetlen mufurc jellegű, aki így szeretné.


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Bevallom engem kell szidni a köszönöm gombért.
> Kb. fél éve zaklatom vele Goyot-t (persze nem Demi Moor-osan).
> Azt tételeztem fel, hogy amennyiben látják a köszönöm gombot - nem akarják majd az új tagtársak a 20 új üzit 18 köszönöm és két hello beírással összegyűjteni.
> De, hogy hová fajulhat a gomb használata?...
> Mentségemül szolgáljon, hogy van akiknek tetszik.


 
Tudod, az az igazság, hogy nem értettem magát a thans funkciót, azaz, hogy miért mit köszönünk, aztán megértettem. 
Most megértettem azt is, hogy miért született meg. 
Hogy Te találtad ki, az máris pozitívabb fényben tünteti fel (nem is vagyok elfogult.. ).


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

Most átnéztem előről-hátulról-alulról-felülről egy beírásnál bemutatott adatokat.
Én nem látok olyat, hogy látni lehetne, hogy valakinek hány barátja van, vagy hogy mennyi izgő-mozgó képe van.
Max. akkor látni, ha valaki bemegy az illető profiljába.
No, de az nem kötelező.  
És ha nincs kiplakátolva, akkor miért lenne az népi verseny? 

De hogy valakinek valamit megköszöntek, mert jót írt be? Biztos jó lesz hosszútávon. 

Jesszusom! Mennyivel gondmentesebb voltam, míg nem tudtam, hogy mi az a thans jel a nevem alatt! 
Azóta megtudtam, hogy mi az, valamint találva éreztem magam, mert sok a barátom, meg vannak időnként mozgó képeim a profilomban. Nincs mese! Népi versenyző vagyok!


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Március 8)

Santane írta:


> Most átnéztem előről-hátulról-alulról-felülről egy beírásnál bemutatott adatokat.
> Én nem látok olyat, hogy látni lehetne, hogy valakinek hány barátja van, vagy hogy mennyi izgő-mozgó képe van.
> Max. akkor látni, ha valaki bemegy az illető profiljába.
> No, de az nem kötelező.
> ...


 
Nem szégyen az!  
Ahogy én sem restellem, hogy nekem ez idegen. A különbségekkel kerek a világ!


----------



## afca (2010 Március 8)

Santane hidd el mindegy,hogy van az a jel vagy nincs.akkor is tele lesznek a topikok köszönömökkel.Nézd meg a ZeneIII topikot.Felnőtt emberek és nemértik meg,hogy oda csak zenéket töltünk fel.Televan köszönömmel meg kunyerálással.Sőt kellett nyitni egy topikot a gyors hozzászólások megszerzése miatt.Szánalmas


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 8)

afca írta:


> Santane hidd el mindegy,hogy van az a jel vagy nincs.akkor is tele lesznek a topikok köszönömökkel.*Nézd meg a ZeneIII topikot*.Felnőtt emberek és nemértik meg,hogy oda csak zenéket töltünk fel.Televan köszönömmel meg kunyerálással.Sőt kellett nyitni egy topikot a gyors hozzászólások megszerzése miatt.Szánalmas


Az a helyzet, hogy az adott topic kormányosának kellene az ilyet jelezni.
Ott például (már) nem vagyok illetékes, de amikor moderáltam - én igyekeztem kiszedni a felesleget 
De ha valaki most kezdi - és már a harmadik kormányosát emészti a zene, amióta nem a régi hármas kezeli, - az nem biztos, hogy egyből mindent átlát. (No meg persze az én durva irtó módszerem sem igen tetszhetett anno mindenkinek.)


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> Nem szégyen az!
> Ahogy én sem restellem, hogy nekem ez idegen. A különbségekkel kerek a világ!


 
Lehet, hogy egy kicsit félreértesz... 
Nem AZT írtam alá, hogy versenyzek barátgyűjtésben és egyebekben! Sőt!


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

afca írta:


> Santane hidd el mindegy,hogy van az a jel vagy nincs.akkor is tele lesznek a topikok köszönömökkel.Nézd meg a ZeneIII topikot.Felnőtt emberek és nemértik meg,hogy oda csak zenéket töltünk fel.Televan köszönömmel meg kunyerálással.Sőt kellett nyitni egy topikot a gyors hozzászólások megszerzése miatt.Szánalmas


 
Megköszöntem Afca a hozzászólásodat, mert tényleg így van.  Sajnos nem ezen múlik. Értem én Flamingo igyekezetét, le a kalappal előtte, de az emberek már csak ilyenek maradnak.
De mi lenne, ha nem is próbálnánk meg őket egy kicsit "terelni"? Rossz rá gondolni.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Március 8)

hangya1944 írta:


> A jellemző módon azt, ami jó, nem emeltem ki.
> A KÖSZÖNÖM gomb intézménye nagyon jó, megkíméli a topikokat egy sor ballasztul szolgáló beírástól. A kereső sem fogja kidobni az egy feltöltésre a 157 megköszönő beírást. Kultúráltabb. Így az is megköszönheti, aki rest volt beírni, vagy privit írni. Az illetékes eddig a letöltések számát figyelte, most láthatja azt is, kik köszönték meg neki.
> 
> Én csak azt szertném kérni, hogy ne kelljen nekem résztvenni a "kinek van több barátja?" meg a "kinek van több izgőmozgó, szemkiverő képecskéje a profiloldalán?" mintájára a "kinek van több megköszönése a neve alatt" népi versengésben. Ennek legegyszerűbb módja, ami egyúttal jelzésértékű is, hogy nem látszik a nevem alatt, ahogy a profilomban sem lehet az üzenőfalamra ráírni. HA lehetséges lenne...
> Talán nem én vagyok az egyetlen mufurc jellegű, aki így szeretné.


köszönöm Hangya1944!
Nem Te vagy az egyetlen.


----------



## signore (2010 Március 8)

Szevasztok
A sok vitát kiváltó "Köszönöm" gomb csak nektek szokatlan, nagyon sok fórumnak a része (különösen a segítségkérő technikai fórumok használják). Ahol ez megszokott és elfogadottá vált, sokkal átláthatóbb felesleges sallangoktól mentes topikok találhatók. Mint bizonyára tudjátok, a "Követett témák" funkció egyik szolgáltatása, hogy új hozzászólás esetén a fórum értesítést küld a postafiókotokba. El tudjátok képzelni hányszor nyitottam meg a postafiókom csak azért, hogy a sokadik köszönöm hozzászólásról értesüljek? Sok esetben előfordul az is, hogy a segítséget kérő már nem reagál a segítséget nyújtó hozzászólására, így nincs visszajelzés arról, hogy a kérdező egyáltalán elolvasta-e a választ, ill. hogy az valóban megoldotta-e a problémáját. A fent leírtak alapján (bár lehet ezzel nem mindenki ért egyet) én támogatom a "Köszönöm" gomb bevezetését.


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Március 8)

Én még mindig a linkeknél vagyok leragadva. Azt pl értem, hogy a régi linkek ha működnek maradhatnak, de nagyon sok új hozzászólásban is vannak linkek napok óta. Azt is értem, hogy a sok kormányos nem ér rá annyira vagy az is lehetséges, hogy ami tetszik a kormányosnak az maradhat ami meg nem azt törlik? 
Én már hozzászólni sem merek, mert a téma ami érdekel link nélkul értelmetlen, viszont nem akarom, hogy töröljék a mondandóm lényegét. Ha másolom a link alatt levő szöveget ide akkor az lopás és lopni sem szeretek.

Persze ez a kérdés nem is a fórum kezelési problémakhoz tartozik, de nem találtam jobb helyet a kérdésnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 8)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Én még mindig a linkeknél vagyok leragadva. Azt pl értem, hogy a régi linkek ha működnek maradhatnak, de nagyon sok új hozzászólásban is vannak linkek napok óta. Azt is értem, hogy a sok kormányos nem ér rá annyira vagy az is lehetséges, hogy ami tetszik a kormányosnak az maradhat ami meg nem azt törlik?
> Én már hozzászólni sem merek, mert a téma ami érdekel link nélkul értelmetlen, viszont nem akarom, hogy töröljék a mondandóm lényegét. Ha másolom a link alatt levő szöveget ide akkor az lopás és lopni sem szeretek.
> 
> Persze ez a kérdés nem is a fórum kezelési problémakhoz tartozik, de nem találtam jobb helyet a kérdésnek.


*Akkor még egyszer: az adott téma kormányosa szabja meg, hogy lehet-e és milyen linket lehet használni.
A technikában - és hangsúlyozom csak itt - én úgy vélem, hogy egy csomó üzenet értelmetlenné válna, ha nem lehetne linkelni. 
Ahogy írtam, egy új driver helye, vagy egy szoftverhivatkozás - amennyiben nem lép át a reklám kategóriába még elmegy, de, ha valaki azt írja, hogy csak PanAm géppel repülj (direkt egy már nem létező légitársaságra hivatkozok) az már nem maradhat - még link nélkül sem.
Azt javaslom: egyeztess az adott téma kormányosával vagy írd meg a hsz-t - vállalva, hogy esetleg törlik..
*


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

Szkeptikus írta:


> Én már hozzászólni sem merek, mert a téma ami érdekel link nélkul értelmetlen, viszont nem akarom, hogy töröljék a mondandóm lényegét. Ha másolom a link alatt levő szöveget ide akkor az lopás és lopni sem szeretek.
> 
> Persze ez a kérdés nem is a fórum kezelési problémakhoz tartozik, de nem találtam jobb helyet a kérdésnek.


 
Ez így van. Csak akkor idézhetsz szöveget, ha megjelölöd a forrást. Különben magának a fórum fenntartójának lehet belőle gondja.
Annak idején mi is sok cikkből tallóztunk pl. a fogyitopikban, de odaírtuk a forrást is, mert úgy szabályos.
Így viszont nem igen merünk idézni.


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Akkor még egyszer: az adott téma kormányosa szabja meg, hogy lehet-e és milyen linket lehet használni.*
> *A technikában - és hangsúlyozom csak itt - én úgy vélem, hogy egy csomó üzenet értelmetlenné válna, ha nem lehetne linkelni. *
> *Ahogy írtam, egy új driver helye, vagy egy szoftverhivatkozás - amennyiben nem lép át a reklám kategóriába még elmegy, de, ha valaki azt írja, hogy csak PanAm géppel repülj (direkt egy már nem létező légitársaságra hivatkozok) az már nem maradhat - még link nélkül sem.*
> *Azt javaslom: egyeztess az adott téma kormányosával vagy írd meg a hsz-t - vállalva, hogy esetleg törlik..*


 
Én tudom ezt... de olyan jó Neked panaszkodni! 
Már elnézést és köszönjük a türelmedet! (kiss)


----------



## Szkeptikus (2010 Március 8)

*ha megjelölöd a forrás*



Santane írta:


> Ez így van. Csak akkor idézhetsz szöveget, ha megjelölöd a forrást. Különben magának a fórum fenntartójának lehet belőle gondja.
> Annak idején mi is sok cikkből tallóztunk pl. a fogyitopikban, de odaírtuk a forrást is, mert úgy szabályos.
> Így viszont nem igen merünk idézni.



Pontosan erre gondoltam en is, igy viszont lassan nem hogy hozzaszolni, de a forumot olvasgatni se olyan jo.


----------



## fanyar (2010 Március 8)

Szeretném köszönetemet kifejezni hogy a elhamarkodott döntést miszerint a videó beágyazást kikapcsolták
de a mai napon a kijelölt topikokban visszakapcsolták ezért is járhat köszönet hogy felismerésre került


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 8)

fanyar írta:


> Szeretném köszönetemet kifejezni hogy a elhamarkodott döntést miszerint a videó beágyazást kikapcsolták
> de a mai napon a kijelölt topikokban visszakapcsolták ezért is járhat köszönet hogy felismerésre került


 
Ha meg szeretnéd köszönni,akkor abban a topikban ahol visszakapcsolták ,akár innen a jelentés gomb használatával megteheted.


----------



## Vick7 (2010 Március 9)

Több mint egy hónapja regeltem és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is és mégsem tudom a csatolásokat megnyitni. MIért?
Köszönöm


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 9)

Vick7 írta:


> Több mint egy hónapja regeltem és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is és mégsem tudom a csatolásokat megnyitni. MIért?
> Köszönöm


 Mert a 20. hozzászólásidat 12 perce írtad meg. A gép nem azonnal frissít,várnod kell kis időt ,ez kb. fél -egy óra.


----------



## signore (2010 Március 10)

Szia FLAMINGO
Szerintem a kérdésem Neked szól.
Mi az oka, hogy a rendszeretek a válasz begépelésének idejét inaktív időnek tekinti és kiléptet? Kissé kellemetlen mikor egy hosszabb hozzászólás begépelése után küldéskor közli, hogy nincs jogosultságom a műveletre. Ha ilyenkor nem vagyok éber és nem mentem el a begépelt szöveget, bizony kezdhetem elölről.


----------



## mammut (2010 Március 10)

A bejelentkezésnél az "Emlékezzen rám" be van pipálva?


----------



## signore (2010 Március 10)

Sajnos igen. Épp ezért tettem fel ezt a kérdést.


----------



## hasangy (2010 Március 11)

> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.



Ezt kapom ha mp3-t akarok feltenni, 3-4 MB, kep megy zene nem.
Probaltam firefox-ot es IE-t is.

Any idea?

Thank you


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 11)

hasangy írta:


> Ezt kapom ha mp3-t akarok feltenni, 3-4 MB, kep megy zene nem.
> Probaltam firefox-ot es IE-t is.
> 
> Any idea?
> ...


Beikszelni a neved melletti négyzeted a bejelentkezéskor, hogy állandóra benn maradj.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Március 11)

signore írta:


> Sajnos igen. Épp ezért tettem fel ezt a kérdést.


Ez velem is előfordul hosszabb privát levél írásánál, vagy hozzászólásnál. Viszont, ha be van pipálva az "emlékezzen rám", akkor kiléptetés után, miután közli Veled, hogy nincs jogosultságod stb., néhány mp múlva a középső ablakban felajánlja a felhasználónevedet, és a jelszót. Ilyenkor csak okézni kell, és máris visszakapod a hozzászólás, vagy a levélírás ablakát, az addig megírt szövegeddel együtt. Ekkor már el tudod küldeni. Nálam legalábbis így működik, még sosem kellett emiatt újra kezdenem az írást.


----------



## signore (2010 Március 11)

No én ezt soha nem vártam meg.  
Köszönöm, ki fogom próbálni.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Március 11)

signore írta:


> No én ezt soha nem vártam meg.
> Köszönöm, ki fogom próbálni.


Szívesen, remélem Nálad is beválik.


----------



## hasangy (2010 Március 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Beikszelni a neved melletti négyzeted a bejelentkezéskor, hogy állandóra benn maradj.



Allandoan bent vagyok .

Nem tudom mi koze lenne ennek az uploading-hoz, de azert koszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 11)

hasangy írta:


> Allandoan bent vagyok .
> 
> Nem tudom mi koze lenne ennek az uploading-hoz, de azert koszi.


Ha lassabb a feltöltésed (és ugye az ADSL-nél a feltöltés jóval lassabb mint a letöltés, ettől aszinkron), akkor x+n ideig ülsz és várod, míg felmegy a csatolás, közben a szerver meg azt hiszi - mivel nem nyúltál a bill.hez, hogy leléptél, és a CH-ról is kiléptet. A pipa ezt akadályozza meg (elvben).


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 11)

Gyakorlatilag is Flamingo, mert annak idején nagyon sokat morogtam én is amiatt, hogy pl. mire megírtam egy privát levelet, addigra ki is lettem téve a fórumról.
Nekem is úgy ajánlotta itt valaki, hogy ez megszűnik, ha folyamatosan be vagyok jelentkezve. Be is vagyok - és azóta semmi ilyen jellegű gondom nem volt.


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 11)

Kis adalékkal talán segíthetek ehez a problémához.Más honlapokon (és gondolom itt is)zavarokat okoz a számítógép belsö órájának időelcsúszása és a dátum bellítása. Ezt feltétlen pontosítani kell. Ugyancsak figyelmet kell fordítani CanadaHun-on az idözóna beállítására. Az alapbeállítás itt a Középamerikai Bogota ,Kanada, Lima idö GTM -5 óra,ezt föleg Magyar területen feltétlen át kell állítani GTM+1 órára,illetve ki melyik időzónából netezik. Az időzónát a vezérlöpult opciók változtatása menüpontban lehet beállítani.

Ha már a beállításoknál tartunk ,más okból de ugyanott lehet beállítani a Téma megjelenítés opciót is, ezt állítsátok át ---> Folyanatosan növekvöre.

Fontos ! Minden változtatást a lap alján el kell menteni.


----------



## hasangy (2010 Március 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha lassabb a feltöltésed (és ugye az ADSL-nél a feltöltés jóval lassabb mint a letöltés, ettől aszinkron), akkor x+n ideig ülsz és várod, míg felmegy a csatolás, közben a szerver meg azt hiszi - mivel nem nyúltál a bill.hez, hogy leléptél, és a CH-ról is kiléptet. A pipa ezt akadályozza meg (elvben).



Koszonet ujra.
Erdekes modon kepet tudok felrakni.
Mp3 nem megy, bevagyok allandora jelentkezve, minden mas beallitas ok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 12)

hasangy írta:


> Koszonet ujra.
> Erdekes modon kepet tudok felrakni.
> *Mp3 nem megy*, bevagyok allandora jelentkezve, minden mas beallitas ok.


Egy tippem van: próbáld meg tömörítve (zip/arj) feltenni.
Ha úgy sem megy, akkor sajna nekem sincs több ötletem.


----------



## szilga (2010 Március 12)

Flamingo!

A gondom ott gyökerezik, hogy szeretem a jó zenéket, de az igazi echte magyart is. Beütöm a keresőbe és bejött a CanadaHun oldal, örültem nagyon, hiszen nekem is vannak rokonaim kint, viszont zenét nem lehet meghallgatni, letölteni csak állandó tagok részére. Ez helyes. 
Állandó tag lettem immáron egy négy hónapja azt hiszem. Most már viszont nem látom pld. a zenei linkeket, csak azt látom hogy ZENEI ALAPOK aláhúzva, amiben korábban láttam jó dalokat, most viszont ráklikkelek, csak fehér képernyő jön. Kérdezősködtem a chaten, de csak ezt a linket adták meg.
Próbáltam még egy párat pld. ZENE altopic-ból valamelyik azt írta ki lassan feltöltődve, hogy Fatal error...stb meg valami szám.
Volt olyan ZENE topic amelyikbe lassan, betudtam lépni, sőt letöltöttem és meg is hallgattam a pld. a Sempre...Romina-Poweri-től. Ennyi.
Lehet, hogy nálam van a gond?
Mit csináljak máshogy, hogy gyorsabb legyen, meg hogy egyáltalán meghallgathassam azt a zenei alapot, ha hozzá lehet férni még egyáltalán.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 12)

szilga írta:


> Flamingo!
> 
> A gondom ott gyökerezik, hogy szeretem a jó zenéket, de az igazi echte magyart is. Beütöm a keresőbe és bejött a CanadaHun oldal, örültem nagyon, hiszen nekem is vannak rokonaim kint, viszont zenét nem lehet meghallgatni, letölteni csak állandó tagok részére. Ez helyes.
> *Állandó tag lettem immáron egy négy hónapja* azt hiszem. Most már viszont nem látom pld. a zenei linkeket, csak azt látom hogy ZENEI ALAPOK aláhúzva, amiben korábban láttam jó dalokat, most viszont ráklikkelek, csak fehér képernyő jön. Kérdezősködtem a chaten, de csak ezt a linket adták meg.
> ...


*Pontosítsunk - február 15-e óta*
*Én elég ritkán látogatom, a zene témákat, de a kedvedért most megnéztem. Nálam működnek, tehát a gond valószínüleg nálad van.
Egy vírusellenőrzés, defragmentálás, memóriaoptimalizálás néha csodát tehet.
Ha sok telepített program van a gépeden, akkor hatalmas (több MB-s) lehet a registry-d, ami szintén a lelassuláshoz vezető tényezők egyike. Vannak ingyenes progik (pl. wise registry cleaner), amelyek orvosolni tudják az ilyen bajokat.
*


----------



## szilga (2010 Március 17)

Flamingó!

Nagyon köszönöm a gyors és nagyon szakszerű válaszodat, ám mégis csalódott vagyok.
No nem a gépem vagy Canadahun miatt, egyszerűen többet reméltem.
Nos, elvégeztem a javasolt wise registeri tisztítást, de az oldal alig észrevehetően de gyorsabban töltött fel. Viszont amit eddíg Fatal erroral elutasított topicokat látom, le is töltöttem meghallgattam őket. Hát többet vártam.
Ellenben amik eddíg csak fehéren jelentek meg most már a régi:"*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 26525 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272" 
*vagyok el utasítva.
A gépem nem egy szuper modern belátom: 2.4G óra jeles proci, 1GRAM stb. viszont széles sávú internetem van, méréseim szerint 10/8 Kbit/s, de holnaputántól majdnem meg duplázódik, szolgáltató váltás.
Még egyszer köszi mindent, és ha gondjaim lesznek azért majd kereslek.

Üdv:szilga


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 17)

szilga írta:


> Flamingó!
> 
> Nagyon köszönöm a gyors és nagyon szakszerű válaszodat, ám mégis csalódott vagyok.
> No nem a gépem vagy Canadahun miatt, egyszerűen többet reméltem.
> ...


Ezt most picit nagyon nem értettem.
A géped gyorsabb lett, a fatal errror-os topic-okat látod és le is tudsz tölteni
A sebességed pedig biztos nem 10 KBit/s, mert a legkisebb ADSL is 1 MBit/s (1024 KBit/s). Hacsak nem használjátok több géppel is egyszerre. A 10KBit/s még feltöltésnek is gyér. Valami beállítási hiba lesz Nálad, esetleg - nem akarlak megrémíteni, de - vírus (spyware) is lehet a gépeden.


----------



## Rozina (2010 Március 19)

Kedves Valaki! 
Hogyan kell YouTube-os videót beágyazni? Valaki elmondhatná, és én megköszönném. kiss


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Március 19)

Rozina írta:


> Kedves Valaki!
> Hogyan kell YouTube-os videót beágyazni? Valaki elmondhatná, és én megköszönném. kiss


 
Valaki sajnos nem tudok lenni, mert Santane már régen leírta, ITT TALÁLOD A LEÍRÁST. Bonyolultabb megfogalmazni, mint csinálni.


----------



## Santane (2010 Március 21)

hangya1944 írta:


> Valaki sajnos nem tudok lenni, mert Santane már régen leírta, ITT TALÁLOD A LEÍRÁST. Bonyolultabb megfogalmazni, mint csinálni.


 
Igen, tényleg így kell(ene) csinálni. Viszont a CH fórumán most bárhol nem lehet beilleszteni youtube embed kódot.
Állítólag van egy-két fórum, ahol ennek lehetősége megvan - csak én még nem találtam meg.


----------



## vtbea (2010 Március 21)

Santane írta:


> Igen, tényleg így kell(ene) csinálni. Viszont a CH fórumán most bárhol nem lehet beilleszteni youtube embed kódot.
> Állítólag van egy-két fórum, ahol ennek lehetősége megvan - csak én még nem találtam meg.



Több topikban is elérhető ez a funkció. A lap alján bal oldalon meg kell nézni, hogy a HTML kód beállítása milyen, ha be van kapcsolva, be lehet illeszteni a YouTube videót. 
Remélem, nem ajánlgatok felelőtlenül, de kérlek, jelezzétek, hol lenne rá szükség, ahol indokolt, ott bekapcsolható ez a funkció.


----------



## Rozina (2010 Március 21)

hangya1944 írta:


> Valaki sajnos nem tudok lenni, mert Santane már régen leírta, ITT TALÁLOD A LEÍRÁST. Bonyolultabb megfogalmazni, mint csinálni.


Nagyon nagyon köszönöm! kiss
... rá nem jöttem volna magamtól mi az az A/A ...


----------



## szilga (2010 Március 28)

Flamingó!

Bocsi, természetesen elütöttem a sebességemet, a Digis alap csomagom van, most már, nem szimetrikusan 3-4Mbit/s fel és 3Mbit/s körüli letöltési sebességem van. Én is csodálkozok, gyorsabban tudok fel tenni dolgokat mint eddig.
Nem hiszem hogy virusom lenne, a NOD folyamatosan frissíti önmagát, így sok mindent meg fog és védi gépemet. szoktam néha kézi víruskeresést indítani - mint ahogy nem rég is - ritkán talál is egy férget és elpusztítja, vagy karanténba teszi és meg kérdez mit tegyen vele.
Nem igazán vagyok kíváncsi többé, az sitera fel tett Mp3-asitokra. Nem találtam semmi ízlés világomhoz illő zenét. Viszont a kották között találtam igazi ritkaságokat.
Amit bemásoltam ez a "Fatal error..." ez egyételműen spy wire?
Köszi. Helóka.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 28)

szilga írta:


> Flamingó!
> 
> Bocsi, természetesen elütöttem a sebességemet, a Digis alap csomagom van, most már, nem szimetrikusan 3-4Mbit/s fel és 3Mbit/s körüli letöltési sebességem van. Én is csodálkozok, gyorsabban tudok fel tenni dolgokat mint eddig.


Akkor tedd össze a kezed, mert 3 MBit sebességgel kevesen tudnak feltölteni (mármint otthoni 4 megás csatlakozásról)


szilga írta:


> Nem hiszem hogy virusom lenne, a NOD folyamatosan frissíti önmagát, így sok mindent meg fog és védi gépemet. szoktam néha kézi víruskeresést indítani - mint ahogy nem rég is - ritkán talál is egy férget és elpusztítja, vagy karanténba teszi és meg kérdez mit tegyen vele.
> Nem igazán vagyok kíváncsi többé, az sitera fel tett Mp3-asitokra. Nem találtam semmi ízlés világomhoz illő zenét. Viszont a kották között találtam igazi ritkaságokat.
> Amit bemásoltam ez a *"Fatal error.*.." ez egyételműen spy wire?
> Köszi. Helóka.


Elsőre arra tippeltem, de bármi más szektorhiba is lehet...
Minden esetre egy ellenőrzés sosem ért.


----------



## elsebi (2010 Március 30)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni. A zip tömörített file-kat, melyeket itt szedek le a gépem nem csomagolja ki pl horgolás 7.oldal Diana újság lapjai és stb természetesen máshol is próbálkoztam Canadahun sikertelenül. Egyébként ki tudok csomagolni.
Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Március 30)

elsebi írta:


> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. A zip tömörített file-kat, melyeket itt szedek le a gépem nem csomagolja ki pl horgolás 7.oldal Diana újság lapjai és stb természetesen máshol is próbálkoztam Canadahun sikertelenül. Egyébként ki tudok csomagolni.
> Köszönöm előre is.


*Ha a pontos helyét megadnád - utána tudnék nézni.
Pár csatolást próbáltam (rar,zip, doc...) - nálam jók.*


----------



## Kvikveg (2010 Április 3)

Kerdes: mostanaban nem mindig jeloli ha uj uzenet jott egy topicba.

Pl ma ezt http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2046814&post8977 nem jelolte.
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=66 Itt latszik, hogy felette van az en utolso postomnak, csak innen lattam, hogy uj, de nem emelte ki valamiert.
Neha jeloli itt ha valami uj, de csak ritkan.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 3)

Kvikveg írta:


> *Kerdes*: mostanaban nem mindig jeloli ha uj uzenet jott egy topicba.
> 
> Pl ma ezt http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2046814&post8977 nem jelolte.
> http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=66 Itt latszik, hogy felette van az en utolso postomnak, csak innen lattam, hogy uj, de nem emelte ki valamiert.
> Neha jeloli itt ha valami uj, de csak ritkan.


Mondjuk ez nem kérdés, hanem egy állítás, de igaz.
Ha azt akarod, hogy értesülj egy témában minden új üzenetről - állítsd be követett témaként(Téma lehetőségei,Feliratkozás a témára,Értesítés típusa). Ha meg akarod nézni, hogy van-e új üzenet a követett témákban -Vezérlőpult.


----------



## Kvikveg (2010 Április 3)

Koszi, beallitottam, bar az eredeti furcsasag meg mindig fennall. De igy legalabb a szamomra legfontosabb tremakrol kapok infot. Legalabbis remelem.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Április 5)

Nem vagyok képes megbarátkozni azzal, hogy a nevem alatt, minden hozzászólásom mellett szerepel, hogy hányat köszöntem és hányan köszöntek nekem. Ezt a magánszférámba történő behatolásként érzékelem.
Hangsúlyozva, hogy köszönő gomb rendszerét nagyon jónak tartom, szeretném kérni a lehetőséget, be tudjam állítani a profilomban, szeretném-e kiplakátolni a köszöneteket, vagy sem.

Tudom, hogy nem kérek lehetetlent, másik, ugyanilyen szerkezetű fórumban alapbeállításban megvalósították, amit itt kérek.


----------



## fanyar (2010 Április 6)

Nem kívánom a kitüntetettség eme kínírását hogy milyen köszönős vagyok és engem mennyien támogatnak.
Talán szégyelljem magamat mert nem nyomogatom a gombot? 
Nem teszem.
De talán nem is mutat valós képet ,mert akinek fontos őt mennyire tartják közéleti szereplőnek simán nyomogathatja és ez nem ellenőrizhető a köszönet a köszönet nem közügy.
Ha nyilvánossá teszik az már nem tiszta köszönet
Bár kinek hogy
 A választás lehetőségét szeretném azzal hogy ne kérjem és ne erőszakolva legyen ott ennek egy szerű módja a kikapcsolhatóság
Persze valószínűleg csak én vagyok ilyen visszahúzódó alkat és túl konzervatív
Nem is kérem hogy egyetértsenek velem!
Csak a választás szabadságát a kikapcsolhatósággal.
Szeretném párhuzamba tenni a vendégkönyv kérdésével az első pillanattól fogva sem tettem nyitottá.Akkor ezt is szóvá tettem többen jöttek engem letorkolva hogy miért nem tetszik? 
Az óta azt látom a tagságban egyre többen lezárták a vendégkönyvüket.
Nos megint így járunk? Előbb letorkollnak majd mások is kérik a kikapcsolhatóságot?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 6)

A kérést már tegnap továbbítottam.
Én is várom a választ a technikustól.


----------



## MedDavid (2010 Április 6)

fanyar írta:


> Szeretném párhuzamba tenni a vendégkönyv kérdésével az első pillanattól fogva sem tettem nyitottá.Akkor ezt is szóvá tettem többen jöttek engem letorkolva hogy miért nem tetszik?
> Az óta azt látom a tagságban egyre többen lezárták a vendégkönyvüket.
> Nos megint így járunk? _Előbb letorkollnak majd mások is kérik a_ kikapcsolhatóságot?


 
Én nem úgy látom, hogy annyira le lettetek volna torkolva. 
Persze szívetek joga kérni, hogy nehogy meglássák azt, hogy valaki megköszönt volna nektek valamit - miközben ti állandóan köszöngettek. Tehát a funckcióját a köszönőgombnak - amiért Flamingo ezt kitalálta -, teljességgel elfogadjátok és végül is előszeretettel használjátok is.  
Csak meg ne tudja más a nevetek alatt, hogy hányszor köszöntek meg nektek valamit, vagy hányszor köszöntetek meg ti valamit valakinek...
Értem én ezt! 
Biztos megoldják nektek a teljes illegalitást, csak egy kis türelem (please!)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Április 6)

MedDavid írta:


> Én nem úgy látom, hogy annyira le lettetek volna torkolva.
> Persze szívetek joga kérni, hogy nehogy meglássák azt, hogy valaki megköszönt volna nektek valamit - miközben ti állandóan köszöngettek. Tehát a funckcióját a köszönőgombnak - amiért Flamingo ezt kitalálta -, teljességgel elfogadjátok és végül is előszeretettel használjátok is.
> Csak meg ne tudja más a nevetek alatt, hogy hányszor köszöntek meg nektek valamit, vagy hányszor köszöntetek meg ti valamit valakinek...
> Értem én ezt!
> Biztos megoldják nektek a teljes illegalitást, csak egy kis türelem (please!)


 
Szeretném felfogni, hogy ez miért baj. 
Nem a megköszönés rendszere ellen van kifogása bárkinek is. A köszönő gomb tehermentesíti a topikokat, igen hasznos intézmény, értelemszerűen használom én is. 

DE személy szerint a neten kívül sem szeretem nagydobra verni, ha bármi módon kivívtam azt a tisztességet, hogy valaki megköszönt nekem valamit. Más ember másként vélekedik. Ez érthető és méltánylandó. 
Csak az a kérésünk, hogy a profiloldalon *lehessen választani*, hogy *szeretnénk-e nyilvánosságra hozni*, hogy hányan nyilvánítottak köszönetet nekünk. Ez technikailag megoldható, a fórum lehetővé teszi. Mi a baj a kéréssel? Mi a baj a szemléletünkkel?


----------



## Melitta (2010 Április 7)

Igy is ugyis lathato ha valaki megkoszonte valakinek a beirasat.
Akit zavar az ne koszongesen, ez ilyen egyszeru, annak nem fog latszani semmilyen koszongetese. Ez egy plusz lehetoseg, a forum rengeteg opcioval rendelkezik es az emberek nagy resze alig 10 %-at hasznaljak csak.
Aki annyira aprolekosan utana akar nezni egy egy ember "aktivitasanak" a forumon az megtudja nezni ki merre hol irt be utoljara es mit,koszont meg es mit nem, minden nyilvanos a netten.
Nem talalom zavaronak , mert azt latom hasznaljak a tagok ,ahogy atallunk az uj versiora meg fog oldodni .
Addig turelemmel hasznaljatok vagy ne hasznaljatok a koszonom gombot.

Koszonom


----------



## fanyar (2010 Április 7)

MedDavid írta:


> Én nem úgy látom, hogy annyira le lettetek volna torkolva.
> Persze szívetek joga kérni, hogy nehogy meglássák azt, hogy valaki megköszönt volna nektek valamit - miközben ti állandóan köszöngettek. Tehát a funckcióját a köszönőgombnak - amiért Flamingo ezt kitalálta -, teljességgel elfogadjátok és végül is előszeretettel használjátok is.
> Csak meg ne tudja más a nevetek alatt, hogy hányszor köszöntek meg nektek valamit, vagy hányszor köszöntetek meg ti valamit valakinek...
> Értem én ezt!
> Biztos megoldják nektek a teljes illegalitást, csak egy kis türelem (please!)


Az éleslátás(lényeglátás) az nagy erény


----------



## dmarika (2010 Április 8)

Én ritkán vagyok és nem is értem ezt az új dolgot a köszönömöt és a vitát engem mint vénasszonyt emlékeztet a kitáblázás 
A rákosi rendszerben a munkaversenytáblára és szégyentáblára.Igy rossz emlékeket idéz fel bennük ki mitől válik szégyenbe
.Ennyi
gondolatok mindössze


----------



## simonrozsa (2010 Április 8)

Sziasztok!
Ha bármit le szeretnék tölteni, akkor nem engedi a rendszer.
Regisztrált tag vagyok, de nem értem. Hol találom meg, hogy hogy tudom kezelni.Üdv:Rózsa


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 8)

Sziasztok!
Tudja valaki miért nem tudok letölteni semmit az oldalról? Ha rámegyek a linkre kiirja, hogy nincs jogosultságom vagy más üzenetét akarom módositani. Dehogy akarom, csak szeretnék hozzájutni a hőn áhított zenéhez de nem tudok. 
Tudja valaki miért lehet ez? 
Köszönöm!


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 8)

20 hozzászólást kell írni, majd várni 48 órát és utána lehet letölteni. Köszi a segítséget mindenkinek!


----------



## Évucka (2010 Április 8)

*Kérdés*

Sziasztok!
Én ma regisztráltam, és nagyon örültem, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Sok érdekes dolog van itt, amit már régóta kerestem. De nem tudok letölteni, miért? Mikor lehet majd, és hogy?  Írjatok!


----------



## cathy222 (2010 Április 9)

Üdv az új tagoknak! A regisztrálást követő 2 nap plusz minimum 20 értelmes hozzászólás után lehet letölteni, képet nézni. Feltölteni addig is lehet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 9)

*Tájékoztatás*



simonrozsa írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ha bármit le szeretnék tölteni, akkor nem engedi a rendszer.
> Regisztrált tag vagyok, de nem értem. Hol találom meg, hogy hogy tudom kezelni.Üdv:Rózsa





CSKL írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudja valaki miért nem tudok letölteni semmit az oldalról? Ha rámegyek a linkre kiirja, hogy nincs jogosultságom vagy más üzenetét akarom módositani. Dehogy akarom, csak szeretnék hozzájutni a hőn áhított zenéhez de nem tudok.
> Tudja valaki miért lehet ez?
> Köszönöm!





CSKL írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem is ez a fura, hogy eleinte azt irták regisztrálás után lehet tölteni. Most hogy regisztráltam ugyanugy sehol semmi...





CSKL írta:


> Olvastam olyat, hogy 20 hozzászólást kell irni és utána szabadon lehet le és feltölteni. Ez vajon igaz?





Évucka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én ma regisztráltam, és nagyon örültem, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra. Sok érdekes dolog van itt, amit már régóta kerestem. De nem tudok letölteni, miért? Mikor lehet majd, és hogy?  Írjatok!


*Bár Cathy megválaszolta, hogy mi a megoldás - szeretném felhívni a figyelmet, hogy a regisztrációt követő tájékoztató levélbe is benne volt, illetve kb. minden 10 tag (így **Cathy **vagy **az én ) aláírásomban is ott található a link, amely tájékoztat a CH fórumszabályairól.
Abban ez is benne található
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 9)

dmarika írta:


> Én ritkán vagyok és nem is értem ezt az új dolgot a köszönömöt és a vitát engem mint vénasszonyt emlékeztet a kitáblázás
> A rákosi rendszerben a munkaversenytáblára és szégyentáblára.Igy rossz emlékeket idéz fel bennük ki mitől válik szégyenbe
> .Ennyi
> gondolatok mindössze


A CanadaHun egy közösség, ahol NINCS szégyentábla (se dicsőségtábla).
Egy hozzászólást eddig is meg lehetett köszönni (egy másik hozzászólásban), amit úgyszintén mindenki láthatott.
Ha valaki nem szeretné nyíltan a köszönetét kinyilvánítani - megteheti privát üzenet formájában, bár én speciel semmi kivetnivalót nem találok abban, ha valaki egy számára hasznos/kedves/kellemes üzenetet megköszön.
Szóval Rákosi pajtás eszmevilága eléggé távol áll (szerencsére) a CH-tól. Annál is inkább, mert mi itt nem politizálunk, csupán segítjük a magyar (és nemzetközi) kutúra terjedését.


----------



## rozalie2 (2010 Április 9)

Sziasztok!
Én már állandó tag lettem, de nem igazán igazodom el a rendszeren. Ez csak idő kérdése. Bár örülök, hogy most megkérdezhetem." -Hol találom meg a letölthető zenei alapok listáját, vagy hova írjak be, ha egy számot szeretnék letölteni?" Csak a tagok közreműködése által sikerülhet ez?
Érdeklődve várom a válaszotokat. rozali2 
Most még az is eszembe jutott, hogy megkérdezzem: Meddig maradnak fenn a kérések, amit a tagok fele írunk? Azaz meddig reménykedhetek abban, hogy valaki segít rajtam?


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 9)

Szia!
Nem igazán értem mit kérdeztél, de én nem tudok róla hogy bárhova be kéne irni keresgélsz és ha megtetszik valami akkor azt letöltheted. Vannak zene fórumok, vagy zenei kérések ahol körül lehet nézni. Alapvetően ez nem zenei honlap, nem ez az alapfunkciója igy keresgélni kell a dolgok után amik érdekelnek. Én sokszor google-ből jövök amikor rákeresek egy számra és a canadahun-t dobja ki. Ha nincs fent amit keresel akkor megpróbálhatod a zenei kérések fórumot. 
Üdv cskl


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 9)

Ezt az utolsó két sort hogyan írtad bele utólag?? :O Mikor válaszoltam még nem volt ott. Addig maradnak itt amig valaki újabbat nem ir akkor átugrik a 2. oldalra és a frissek maradnak olvashatók.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 9)

CSKL írta:


> Ezt az utolsó két sort hogyan írtad bele utólag?? :O Mikor válaszoltam még nem volt ott. Addig maradnak itt amig valaki újabbat nem ir akkor átugrik a 2. oldalra és a frissek maradnak olvashatók.


*Ha veszed a fáradságot és elolvasod a már említett tájékoztatót (alaposan), megtudhatod, hogy a saját üzeneted az elküldéstől számított 24 órán belül tudod módosítani, sőt törölni is.
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 9)

rozalie2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én már állandó tag lettem, de nem igazán igazodom el a rendszeren. Ez csak idő kérdése.


Ami annál rövidebb, minél alaposabban tájékozódsz


rozalie2 írta:


> Bár örülök, hogy most megkérdezhetem." -Hol találom meg a letölthető *zenei alapok* listáját,


*Sehol*.*A CH UGYANIS NEM LETÖLTŐKÖZPONT!*


rozalie2 írta:


> vagy hova írjak be, ha egy számot szeretnék letölteni?" Csak a tagok közreműködése által sikerülhet ez?


*Ha tanulmányozod, meglátod vannak kifejezetten kereséseket tartalmazó témák és vannak kifejezetten csak "eredmények".*


rozalie2 írta:


> Érdeklődve várom a válaszotokat. rozali2
> Most még az is eszembe jutott, hogy megkérdezzem: Meddig maradnak fenn a kérések, amit a tagok fele írunk? Azaz meddig reménykedhetek abban, hogy valaki segít rajtam?


*A kérés marad határidő nélkül. A teljesítés a tagok lehetőségeinek függvénye.*


----------



## CSKL (2010 Április 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha veszed a fáradságot és elolvasod a már említett tájékoztatót (alaposan), megtudhatod, hogy a saját üzeneted az elküldéstől számított 24 órán belül tudod módosítani, sőt törölni is.*


 

Szia!
Köszi, ezt tudtam eddig is csak azt nem hogyan és hol. A módját nem találom. Akkor most fogom magam és elolvasom azt a szabályzatot hátha az is benne van melyik gombot kell ehhez megnyomni.
*Segítek itt a módosít gomb az üzeneted alatt jobbra (bal szélső). Ha megnyomod szerkesztheted. Ezt is kitörölheted - mod*

Köszönöm! cskl


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Április 9)

rozalie2 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én már állandó tag lettem, de nem igazán igazodom el a rendszeren. Ez csak idő kérdése. Bár örülök, hogy most megkérdezhetem." -Hol találom meg a letölthető zenei alapok listáját,



Szia!

A zenei alapok listáját itt találod:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10175&page=1007

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22969

Katt a linkekre!
Jó keresgélést!


----------



## Ben Reilly (2010 Május 7)

Volna egy kis problémám és csak remélni tudom, hogy jó helyre írom. Bármikor ha le szeretnék tölteni a fórumról egy csatolt file-t (legyen az zene, txt, pdf bármi) mindig ezt az üzenetet kapom:

"...a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: 

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."
Mi lehet ennek az oka, mikor a fenti 2 ok egyike sem áll fenn. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 7)

*Tájékoztatás*



Ben Reilly írta:


> Volna egy kis problémám és csak remélni tudom, hogy jó helyre írom. Bármikor ha le szeretnék tölteni a fórumról egy csatolt file-t (legyen az zene, txt, pdf bármi) mindig ezt az üzenetet kapom:
> 
> "...a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> ...


*Ennek egy harmadik oka van: nem olvastad el **alaposan ** a kapott tájékoztatót, sem a regisztrációkor, sem utána az aktiváló e-mailt (ha jól emléxem ott is írták).
Letölteni 2 nap tagság (ez nálad OK) és 20 ÉRTELMES üzenet megírása után lehet (ebből neked 1 azaz egy van)
*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Május 7)

Ben Reilly írta:


> Volna egy kis problémám és csak remélni tudom, hogy jó helyre írom. Bármikor ha le szeretnék tölteni a fórumról egy csatolt file-t (legyen az zene, txt, pdf bármi) mindig ezt az üzenetet kapom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tudom, hogy az álmoskönyv szerint goyot zavarni hasi görcsöket jelent. DE...
Ezt a klasszikusnak számító üzenetet nem lehetne átírni esetleg? Csak egy tipp: 
"Nincs 20 hozzászólásod, és/vagy nem vagy két napja tag, ezért nem tudsz letölteni a fórum szerveréről."


----------



## Ben Reilly (2010 Május 8)

Most már világos, köszönöm. A szerver üzenet tényleg kicsit megtévesztő.


----------



## marianna58 (2010 Május 9)

Ha nem jó helyen kérdezem, akkor előre bocs!
Az a problémám, hogy a jar formátumban feltöltött könyveket nem tudom a pc-n megnyitni. Tud valaki javasolni olyan programot, ami átkonvertálná a jar-t más pc-n olvasható formátumba?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 10)

marianna58 írta:


> Ha nem jó helyen kérdezem, akkor előre bocs!
> Az a problémám, hogy a jar formátumban feltöltött könyveket nem tudom a pc-n megnyitni. Tud valaki javasolni olyan programot, ami átkonvertálná a jar-t más pc-n olvasható formátumba?


Merthogy az azért jar, hogy a mobilodon tudd olvasni.
De hogy azért kipróbálhasd itt egy link ahol több konverter - így a "jar to txt" is található ingyenesen.


----------



## Vas (2010 Május 10)

Nem lehetne-e ezt a "köszönöm" gombot leállítani, pl. a profilomból?
Szinte félek hozzászólni - a múltkor is, szinte semmiért kaptam köszönetet (a köszönõ hozzá se szólt)....
:777: :..:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 10)

Vas írta:


> Nem lehetne-e ezt a "köszönöm" gombot leállítani, pl. a profilomból?
> Szinte félek hozzászólni - a múltkor is, szinte semmiért kaptam köszönetet (a köszönõ hozzá se szólt)....
> :777: :..:


Sajnos egyszer minden jótett elnyeri méltó büntetését.
Azt, hogy jót kívánjanak - kénytelen leszel elviselni.

(Egyébként meg szerintem is hasznos volt az a túrós dolog)


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok!

Lenne egy kérdésem. Szeretnék egy ebookot letölteni, de nem engedi, mert kiírja, hogy legalább két napos regisztráció és húsz hozzászólás szükséges. Mindkettő megvan, szóval nem értem a dolgot.
Meg ilyet is ír: _Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)_

Szerintem regisztrált tag vagyok, különben hogy írnék ide? 

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 12)

nemkelleznekem írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Lenne egy kérdésem. Szeretnék egy ebookot letölteni, de nem engedi, mert kiírja, hogy legalább két napos regisztráció és húsz hozzászólás szükséges. Mindkettő megvan, szóval nem értem a dolgot.
> Meg ilyet is ír: _Csatolt képek (megtekintésükhöz regisztrált tagnak kell lenned - to view the attachments you need to be a registered member)_
> ...


*Amikor bejelentkezel pipáld ki a neved melletti négyzetet (hogy állandóra be légy jelentkezve) és akkor valószínűleg menni fog.*


----------



## nemkelleznekem (2010 Május 12)

Ez volt a baj. Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## svarc (2010 Május 18)

szia kedves Flamingo !
..gondom a következö, és már több irányból teszteltem a problémát:

a profilvédelem gyakorlatilag egyenlö a nullával...hiába zárolom az egyes opciokat - illetve az összeset ami fel van sorolva -,amikor az üzenetek blokk bárki számára megnyilik, ha kell teljes felsorolást adva..ennek mentén az állítólagosan védett CH-s tag minden további nélkül feltérképezhető...igy teljesen fölösleges ez a lehetöség...miután semmi védelmet nem biztosít, holott azt feltételezni lehet...
megoldásként javaslom , hogy ez is kerüljön fel a listára, vagy automatikusan zárolja a rendszer, ha már egyszer minden opciot lezártam...
köszönettel : svarc


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 18)

Észrevételed továbbítom a technikai munkatárs (Goyo) felé


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

Üdv!
Egy kis gondom lenne...
Már jóval több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, és több, mint 20 hozzászólásom megvan, mégsem aktívak a letölthető tartalmak... Ez miért lehet?


----------



## 4dam088 (2010 Május 20)

4dam088 írta:


> Üdv!
> Egy kis gondom lenne...
> Már jóval több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, és több, mint 20 hozzászólásom megvan, mégsem aktívak a letölthető tartalmak... Ez miért lehet?


Bocsánat, szerencsére megjavult, valamiért csak később engedte letölteni a fájlt.  Szép napot!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 20)

4dam088 írta:


> Üdv!
> Egy kis gondom lenne...
> Már jóval több, mint 2 napja regisztráltam, és több, mint 20 hozzászólásom megvan, mégsem aktívak a letölthető tartalmak... Ez miért lehet?


*Figyelembe véve, hogy a fenti volt a 20. - nem csodálom, hogy megjavult a rendszer*


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

Sziasztok!
Tudom, hogy nem új keletű a probléma, mert ahogy nézem már más is találkozott vele, de...
e-book-ot akarok letölteni, de mindig kiírja, hogy 20 üzenet és 2 nap regisztráció szükséges, pedig mind a kettő megvan... a nevem mellett is kipipáltam a négyzetet bejelentkezéskor... Lehet hogy várni kell egy keveset hogy érzékelje?
A választ előre is köszönöm!


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Május 28)

bobc86 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom, hogy nem új keletű a probléma, mert ahogy nézem már más is találkozott vele, de...
> e-book-ot akarok letölteni, de mindig kiírja, hogy 20 üzenet és 2 nap regisztráció szükséges, pedig mind a kettő megvan... a nevem mellett is kipipáltam a négyzetet bejelentkezéskor... Lehet hogy várni kell egy keveset hogy érzékelje?
> A választ előre is köszönöm!


 
Bizony, a szoftvernek is meg kell adni a lehetőséget, hogy feldolgozza az új adatokat. Tudod, a türelem a CH-n ebookot terem...


----------



## bobc86 (2010 Május 28)

hangya1944 írta:


> Bizony, a szoftvernek is meg kell adni a lehetőséget, hogy feldolgozza az új adatokat. Tudod, a türelem a CH-n ebookot terem...


Hehe, rendben, köszönöm, akkor addig is várok


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Május 28)

bobc86 írta:


> Hehe, rendben, köszönöm, akkor addig is várok


Már átírta a neved alatt, állandó tag vagy. IRÁNY AZ E_BOOK!!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 29)

bobc86 írta:


> Hehe, rendben, köszönöm, akkor addig is várok


*Már nem kell várnod - állandó tag vagy*


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Június 6)

Mitol fugg az, hogy a foto albumban, a kepek mindig lathatoak vagy csatolni kell oket?
Vannak olyan temak, ahol 40 KB-sak csatolva vannak - a tul nagy meretre valo hivatkozassal-, ugyanakkor mas temakban tobb szaz KB-sak sem okoznak gondok, meg akkor sem, ha egy hozzaszolasban tobb van belole.
Szoval roviden, mi a fotoknal maximalis meret, ha nem akarom csatolni a kepeket?


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Június 8)

Eltűnt a "nézzük mi lesz belőle" klub. Babákat gyűjtöttünk. Elég sok munkám volt benne, és másnak is, érdekes és szép gyűjteményt hoztunk össze néhányan. A legutóbbi takarítást még túlélte, lehet, hogy megkerül?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 8)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mitol fugg az, hogy a foto albumban, a kepek mindig lathatoak vagy csatolni kell oket?
> Vannak olyan temak, ahol 40 KB-sak csatolva vannak - a tul nagy meretre valo hivatkozassal-, ugyanakkor mas temakban tobb szaz KB-sak sem okoznak gondok, meg akkor sem, ha egy hozzaszolasban tobb van belole.
> Szoval roviden, mi a fotoknal maximalis meret, ha nem akarom csatolni a kepeket?


Bevallom nem tudom.
A technikus felé továbbítom a kérdést, de válasz - az elfoglaltsága miatt - egyhamar nem lesz


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Június 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Mitol fugg az, hogy a foto albumban, a kepek mindig lathatoak vagy csatolni kell oket?
> Vannak olyan temak, ahol 40 KB-sak csatolva vannak - a tul nagy meretre valo hivatkozassal-, ugyanakkor mas temakban tobb szaz KB-sak sem okoznak gondok, meg akkor sem, ha egy hozzaszolasban tobb van belole.
> Szoval roviden, mi a fotoknal maximalis meret, ha nem akarom csatolni a kepeket?


 


FLAMINGO írta:


> Bevallom nem tudom.
> A technikus felé továbbítom a kérdést, de válasz - az elfoglaltsága miatt - egyhamar nem lesz


 
Ha tapasztalati úton levont következtetés Zsuzsanna magáninformációja alapján jöhet, akkor:

Elsősorban a vízszintes méret érdekes, mert azzal lehet széthúzni az oldalt.
*vízszintesen* olyan 500 körüli képpont még jól elhelyezhető. 
600 már a határon van, csak indokolt esetben tegyük be.
600 felett mindenképpen csatolni kell, mert széthúzná az oldalt.







Ez egy 600x800-as méret a példa kedvéért.


----------



## reveteg (2010 Június 11)

hangya1944 írta:


> Elsősorban a vízszintes méret érdekes, mert azzal lehet széthúzni az oldalt.
> *vízszintesen* olyan 500 körüli képpont még jól elhelyezhető.
> 600 már a határon van, csak indokolt esetben tegyük be.
> 600 felett mindenképpen csatolni kell, mert széthúzná az oldalt.


696 széles már tolja szét az oldalt nem jó!
* gratulálok hangya jó kikövetkeztetés volt*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 11)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ha tapasztalati úton levont következtetés Zsuzsanna magáninformációja alapján jöhet, akkor:
> 
> Elsősorban a vízszintes méret érdekes, mert azzal lehet széthúzni az oldalt.
> *vízszintesen* olyan 500 körüli képpont még jól elhelyezhető.
> ...


Ezt akkor nagyjából kitárgyaltuk 
Bár annyit érdemes megjegyezni, hogy csatolni mindig lehet és azt csak a bejelentkezett állandó tagok láthatják.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Június 12)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ha tapasztalati úton levont következtetés Zsuzsanna magáninformációja alapján jöhet, akkor:
> 
> Elsősorban a vízszintes méret érdekes, mert azzal lehet széthúzni az oldalt.
> *vízszintesen* olyan 500 körüli képpont még jól elhelyezhető.
> ...


 

Koszonom a magyarazatot Hangya1944. Tehat nem MB-okrol vagy KB-okrol beszelunk, hanem hogy milyen szeles es hosszu lehet egy kep es a megjegyzest, hogy a kep "tul nagy"szoszerint kell erteni. hahaha..
Szoval, ha eddig atmereteztem egy kepet mondjuk 4416 x 2480- rol 1024 x 700-ra, ( ami lenyegesen rontja a kep minoseget) es utana feltettem a lapra, akkor akkora volt mint egy asztalterito. Na, ez ciki, mert nekem a 1024x700-as kb. a lapom kozepeig er, tehat amikor ugy gondoltam, hogy a minoseg nem olyan lenyeges, mert gyakorlatilag ugyis alig latszik, hogy mi van a kepen.. , akkor ezek szerint tevedtem.:mrgreen:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Koszonom a magyarazatot Hangya1944. *Tehat nem MB-okrol vagy KB-okrol beszelunk,* hanem hogy milyen szeles es hosszu lehet egy kep es a megjegyzest, hogy a kep "tul nagy"szoszerint kell erteni. hahaha..
> Szoval, ha eddig atmereteztem egy kepet mondjuk 4416 x 2480- rol 1024 x 700-ra, ( ami lenyegesen rontja a kep minoseget) es utana feltettem a lapra, akkor akkora volt mint egy asztalterito. Na, ez ciki, mert nekem a 1024x700-as kb. a lapom kozepeig er, tehat amikor ugy gondoltam, hogy a minoseg nem olyan lenyeges, mert gyakorlatilag ugyis alig latszik, hogy mi van a kepen.. , akkor ezek szerint tevedtem.:mrgreen:


Pontosabban nemcsak MB-okról és KB-okról, hanem képpont (pixel) szám korlátról is beszélünk.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Június 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Koszonom a magyarazatot Hangya1944. Tehat nem MB-okrol vagy KB-okrol beszelunk, hanem hogy milyen szeles es hosszu lehet egy kep es a megjegyzest, hogy a kep "tul nagy"szoszerint kell erteni. hahaha..
> Szoval, ha eddig atmereteztem egy kepet mondjuk 4416 x 2480- rol 1024 x 700-ra, ( ami lenyegesen rontja a kep minoseget) es utana feltettem a lapra, akkor akkora volt mint egy asztalterito. Na, ez ciki, mert nekem a 1024x700-as kb. a lapom kozepeig er, tehat amikor ugy gondoltam, hogy a minoseg nem olyan lenyeges, mert gyakorlatilag ugyis alig latszik, hogy mi van a kepen.. , akkor ezek szerint tevedtem.:mrgreen:


 
 Ezért vártam a válasszal, hátha jön az egzakt meghatározás és az félreérthetetlen lesz. (Ne adjuk fel, goyo tudja, és megmondja :mrgreen

Olyan ez, mint a gyógyszer. Pontosan kimutatják, hogy testsűlykg-onként mennyi hatóanyag a hatásos adag. De ezt nem teszik közzé. Elvileg ugye a 40 kg-os Katinka nem annyit igényelne, mint a 90 kg-os Rózsika. A gyakorlatban viszont egész jól elboldogulnak mindketten a napi 3x1 tablettával. :111:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2010 Június 18)

hangya1944 írta:


> Ezért vártam a válasszal, hátha jön az egzakt meghatározás és az félreérthetetlen lesz. (Ne adjuk fel, goyo tudja, és megmondja :mrgreen
> 
> Olyan ez, mint a gyógyszer. Pontosan kimutatják, hogy testsűlykg-onként mennyi hatóanyag a hatásos adag. De ezt nem teszik közzé. Elvileg ugye a 40 kg-os Katinka nem annyit igényelne, mint a 90 kg-os Rózsika. A gyakorlatban viszont egész jól elboldogulnak mindketten a napi 3x1 tablettával. :111:


 
 Igen, igy van, ahogy mondod. :mrgreen: Ugyanazt nezzuk, de nem ugyanazt latjuk.


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Június 23)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogyan fordulhat elő, olyan, hogy megnyitom a CH oldalát, és meglepődve látom, hogy köszönt a CH, mégpedig így: üdv: retne. alatta privát üzenetek (4). 
Nem tudom ki ez a felhasználó, nem ismerem, az biztos, hogy erről a gépről még ilyen néven senki nem lépett be. Korábban előfordult elég gyakran, hogy csak megnyitottam az oldalt, és már be is voltam lépve, anélkül, hogy ilyen irányban bármit is tettem volna. Ez is elég érdekes volt, de ez megszűnt. ...de hogy retne?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 24)

Arima3 írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogyan fordulhat elő, olyan, hogy megnyitom a CH oldalát, és meglepődve látom, hogy köszönt a CH, mégpedig így: üdv: retne. alatta privát üzenetek (4).
> Nem tudom ki ez a felhasználó, nem ismerem, az biztos, hogy erről a gépről még ilyen néven senki nem lépett be. Korábban előfordult elég gyakran, hogy csak megnyitottam az oldalt, és már be is voltam lépve, anélkül, hogy ilyen irányban bármit is tettem volna. Ez is elég érdekes volt, de ez megszűnt. ...de hogy retne?


Problémád a technikus felé jeleztem.
Ha talált megoldást - visszajelzek.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 2)

*Tudathasadásos a fórum?*

Csatolás megtekintése 498525​
Ezen a képen egy hozzászólás előnézetét látjuk. Alul a hozzászólás felett látható vagyok belépve (mindig bepipálom, hogy ne dobjon ki). A csatolásoknál fent, pedig az látszik, hogy nincs jogom megnézni. 
A hűség kedvéért: amikor elmentettem a hozzászólást, azt rendben megtette.
Ja! Már állandó tag voltam, amikor hozzászóltam.:5:


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Július 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Problémád a technikus felé jeleztem.
> Ha talált megoldást - visszajelzek.


Köszönöm szépen, én inkább valami magyarázatot szeretnék erre a jelenségre. 3 perccel ezelőtt megnyitottam CH-t, és rögtön a főoldalon találtam magam. A jobb sarokban ezzel a szöveggel:
Üdv retne. alatta: privát üzenetek: 21.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 2)

hangya1944 írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 498525​
> Ezen a képen egy hozzászólás előnézetét látjuk. Alul a hozzászólás felett látható vagyok belépve (mindig bepipálom, hogy ne dobjon ki). A csatolásoknál fent, pedig az látszik, hogy *nincs jogom megnézni*.
> A hűség kedvéért: amikor elmentettem a hozzászólást, azt rendben megtette.
> Ja! Már állandó tag voltam, amikor hozzászóltam.:5:


*Pontosabban ahhoz, hogy megnézhesd regisztrált tagnak kell lenned.**
Azt nem tudom, hogy mi alapján (valószínűleg a képméret határozza meg) ad csak fájlnevet, vagy rak miniatúrát is az üzenethez.*


Arima3 írta:


> FLAMINGO írta:
> 
> 
> > Problémád a technikus felé jeleztem.
> ...


*A magyarázat az lehet, hogy véletlenül egyezhet a jelszavatok és a "tagszámotok"-nál (az egyedi azonosítónál) is valami keveredés lehet.
Ezért a CH a Te nick-edhez retne adatait tölti be.
Esetleg próbálj meg jelszót változtatni (bár az többlépcsős). 
Talán akkor nem fogja más adatait beadni.
*


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Július 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Pontosabban ahhoz, hogy megnézhesd regisztrált tagnak kell lenned.**
> Azt nem tudom, hogy mi alapján (valószínűleg a képméret határozza meg) ad csak fájlnevet, vagy rak miniatúrát is az üzenethez.*
> 
> *A magyarázat az lehet, hogy véletlenül egyezhet a jelszavatok és a "tagszámotok"-nál (az egyedi azonosítónál) is valami keveredés lehet.
> ...


Annyit azért hozzáfűznék - retne megnyugtatására is - meg a pontosítás kedvéért, hogy ennél tovább nem enged, mármint az üdvözlésnél. Ha pl. a Vezérlőpultra kattintok, akkor már közli, hogy nem vagyok belépve...stb.


----------



## Mor7682 (2010 Július 3)

Hello, I hope I'm in the right place.
I tried to send a private message to the person who upload Vampirok Balja the musical here:
http://www.filestube.com/source.html?url=http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2072888
because the files don't work,
but when I sent him the private message, it was not sent at all.
Can you please help me?
And please to answear in English


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 3)

Mor7682 írta:


> Hello, I hope I'm in the right place.
> I tried to send a private message to the person who upload Vampirok Balja the musical here:
> http://www.filestube.com/source.html?url=http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2072888
> because the files don't work,
> ...


*Hi,
Three of our members checked (and thanked) the message, so if there is a problem, it is on your side.
I checked the 1st and the last (7th) part also - they seem OK.
Suggestion to try it again.
Have a nice day*


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Július 3)

> *A magyarázat az lehet, hogy véletlenül egyezhet a jelszavatok és a "tagszámotok"-nál (az egyedi azonosítónál) is valami keveredés lehet.
> Ezért a CH a Te nick-edhez retne adatait tölti be.*


Ezt azért nem tartom valószínűnek, mert - mint írtam is - semmiféle nicknevet, sem jelszót nem kér, és nem írok be, anélkül írja ki, hogy üdv: retne. 
Még a saját belépésemhez is kéri a nicknevet és a jelszót, - igaz, azt felajánlja, miután megkértem rá, hogy emlékezzen rám, - de még ezt is jóvá kell hagynom, és csak ez után vagyok bent a saját nevemmel.


----------



## Mor7682 (2010 Július 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Hi,*
> *Three of our members checked (and thanked) the message, so if there is a problem, it is on your side.*
> *I checked the 1st and the last (7th) part also - they seem OK.*
> *Suggestion to try it again.*
> *Have a nice day*


 I downloaded twice the files, and they don't have the endings of .avi or any other endings.
I tried to merge them with hjsplit but it can't combine the crc file.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Július 3)

Hi Mor7682,

Try to combine the files with Total Commander, and rename the resulting file .avi. 
Sometimes it helps. Sorry if not in your case....


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2010 Július 5)




----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 5)

Mor7682 írta:


> I downloaded twice the files, and they don't have the endings of .avi or any other endings.
> I tried to merge them with hjsplit but it can't combine the crc file.


It is true, there is no CRC file.
But you can merge and extract the parts with winrar and you wil get 2 avi files (700-700 MB).
(Record made by cam but quality is good)


----------



## Mor7682 (2010 Július 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> It is true, there is no CRC file.
> But you can merge and extract the parts with winrar and you wil get 2 avi files (700-700 MB).
> (Record made by cam but quality is good)


 Yes thank you.
I managed to do it yesterday, but I couldn't say it here, cause I wasn't able to sign in for 2 days to this site...
My friends told me to change the ending of the merged unknown file, to .rar and it worked


----------



## Vésándor (2010 Július 10)

Két napos újonc vagyok. Szívesen, és sokat _töltenék fel_, _de_ ez rendkívül _lassú_. Volt, hogy gyakorlatilag 10-15 próbálkozás után sem tudtam feltölteni a fájlt. Van-e megoldás, vagy lesz-e változás?

Köszönettel:

Vésándor


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 10)

Vésándor írta:


> Két napos újonc vagyok. Szívesen, és sokat _töltenék fel_, _de_ ez rendkívül _lassú_. Volt, hogy gyakorlatilag 10-15 próbálkozás után sem tudtam feltölteni a fájlt. Van-e megoldás, vagy lesz-e változás?
> 
> Köszönettel:
> 
> Vésándor


*Ennek örülünk.
De mielőtt feltöltenél:
*


*Nézd meg, hogy nincs-e már fenn, mert több, mint fél TB anyag gyűlt itt össze. (Nem biztos, hogy mindenáron tölteni kell fel.)
*
*A bejelentkezéskor pipáld ki a neved melletti négyzetet (állandóra legyek bejelentkezve). Ez sokszor segít a feltöltésnél.
*
*
*


----------



## magyad (2010 Július 10)

Köszönöm!

Mostmár tudok letölteni!!! )))))

Szupcsi!!!


----------



## eagle900408 (2010 Július 11)

Üdvözlet.

Olyan gondom lenne, hogy valamiért nem enged letölteni, pedig több mint 20 hozzászólásom van, és több, mint egy éve regisztráltam. Igaz azóta belépni nem nagyon léptem be, de az oldalra felnéztem időnként. Ha tud valaki segítsen légyszíves.

Előre is köszönöm.

szerk.: Most már rendbe jött. Nem tudom mi volt a baja. Ha egy admin csinált valamit akkor neki köszönöm szépen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 12)

*Ahogy már többször megírtam: NEM a 20. üzenet elküldésének pillanatában, hanem a CH motor adatfrissítésének függvényében válik valaki állandó taggá.
Ez lehet 2 perc, de lehet 2 óra is.*


----------



## kekerecsesedike (2010 Július 18)

Sziasztok. Hogyan tudok kijelölni megosztott linkeket, egyáltalán lehet-e hivatkozásokat mellékelni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 19)

*Tájékoztatás*



kekerecsesedike írta:


> Sziasztok. Hogyan tudok kijelölni megosztott linkeket, egyáltalán lehet-e hivatkozásokat mellékelni?


*Ahogy a CH szabályzatában is benne van linkelni csak bizonyos (pl. hangoskönyv, film) témában lehet. Különben törlésre kerül.
Ebben a témakörben (technika) is lehet linket használni, de csak bizonyos esetekben (például keresett driver helye mehet, de nem lehet a "találtam egy jó progit a xxx helyen" típusú linkelést használni).
*


----------



## rainbow11 (2010 Július 20)

*felhasználónév váltás*

Sziasztok! 

Tudnátok segíteni nekem abban, hogy a mostani rainbow11 helyett egy másik, vagyis Arc.en.ciel legyen a felhasználónevem?
(lehetőleg újraregisztrálás nélkül)
Hálás köszönet érte előre is,

üdv


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 21)

rainbow11 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tudnátok segíteni nekem abban, hogy a mostani rainbow11 helyett egy másik, vagyis Arc.en.ciel legyen a felhasználónevem?
> (lehetőleg újraregisztrálás nélkül)
> ...


*Sajna nem megy. a nick neved az elsődleges kulcs, ami kb annyit tesz, hogy ezt sehogy nem lehet módosítani.*
(A régi tájékoztatóban benne is volt, hogy a névválasztást jól gondold meg, mert nem lehet lecserélni, de az újból sajna már kimaradt.)


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 29)

Sziasztok!

Valószínűleg nem ide kéne,de nem találtam jobbat.Hogyan lehet az,hogy adott egy e-book,ami két különböző méretben létezik ugyanabban a formátumban(pl.pdf)?Elejétől végéig megvan mindkettő,ugyanaz a szkennelés és mégis az egyik mondjuk 5 Mb,a másik meg 70 Mb.A feltöltések miatt érdekes ez,mert előbbit nem kéne 10 darabban föltenni.Kösz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 29)

gyutacs írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Valószínűleg nem ide kéne,de nem találtam jobbat.Hogyan lehet az,hogy adott egy e-book,ami két különböző méretben létezik ugyanabban a formátumban(pl.pdf)?Elejétől végéig megvan mindkettő,ugyanaz a szkennelés és mégis az egyik mondjuk 5 Mb,a másik meg 70 Mb.A feltöltések miatt érdekes ez,mert előbbit nem kéne 10 darabban föltenni.Kösz.


Csak tippem van:
A szkennelés minősége okozhatja.
Ha "foltokat" észlel, azt képnek véli, holott lehet, hogy csak a könyvlap sárgult.
És ahogy a jpg-ben is a pdf-ben is van tömörítés az 1.5 verzió óta. Bár hogy ennek a mértéke állítható-e? De létezik külső tömörítő is (Free PDF Compressor 1.12)


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 29)

Köszönöm,megnézem!


----------



## jani 07 (2010 Július 30)

*zene alapok 1*

a régi zene alapokat szeretném meg nézni már nem lehet?

ha lehet hol ? előre is köszi sziasztok jani 07


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Július 30)

*Tájékoztatás*



jani 07 írta:


> a régi zene alapokat szeretném meg nézni már nem lehet?
> 
> ha lehet hol ? előre is köszi sziasztok jani 07


*Azt az info-t kaptam, hogy az összevisszaság, rendezetlenség miatt törlésre került, tehát már nem tudod megnézni.*


----------



## jzombi (2010 Augusztus 12)

Tiszteletem!

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyen jelzem-e, de szétesik az oldal a böngészőmben (FF 3.5, FF 3.0). Konkrétan a fórum rész el van csúszva jobbra (kb. a saját szélességével). Másnál is előfordult már ez a probléma?

Szerkesztés: közben megtaláltam a nézetváltást, széles kinézetben nem esik szét.


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 12)

Szevasztok
Csak jelezném, hogy nem egyedi eset, nálam is ez a helyzet, így én is a széles nézetet használom.
FF 3.6.8 - Ubuntu


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Augusztus 12)

*tudathasadás*

Be vagyok lépve, rendesen, a nefelejts kocka pedánsul bepipálva. Hozzászólni enged, a csatolmányt nem mutatja meg, mert nem vagyok regisztrált tag.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 13)

hangya1944 írta:


> Be vagyok lépve, rendesen, a nefelejts kocka pedánsul bepipálva. Hozzászólni enged, a csatolmányt nem mutatja meg, mert nem vagyok regisztrált tag.


Feltételezem a saját üzid akartad MÓDOSÍTANI.
Azt remélem engedi és a csatolásokat a részletes - > cs.managernél tudod változtatni.
Ha megnézni akarod - katt az egérrel a képnévre, vagy amit még inkább javaslok - jobb egérgombbal katt és megnyitás új lapon/ablakban-
Ha műxik ne foglalkozz ah ülye üzeneteivel.


----------



## Biserka57 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Azt írja, nem működik a súgó elem
hogy lehet képet beilleszteni?
köszi


----------



## bíborszél (2010 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok.
Nekem is szétzuhant a canada.
Két oldalt látok egyszerre.
Egy üreset és mellette a fórumot.
Az oldal hibás???Esetleg a pc-m???
Segítene valaki,hogy miért van ez??


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 14)

*Kép feltöltése*



Biserka57 írta:


> Azt írja, nem működik a súgó elem
> hogy lehet képet beilleszteni?
> köszi


A kép beillesztésének 2 módját ismerem. Az első esetben egy külső oldalról (például képgaléria, képfeltöltő oldal) illeszthetsz be képet. Ezt úgy csinálhatod, hogy a részletes választ választod, és a felső ikonsorok második sorában található Kép Beillesztése ikonra kattintva a megjelenő ablakba beírod a kép elérési útját.





A második esetben a Kiegészítő Lehetőségek Csatolás manager gombjával tudsz betenni képet.
A két módcser között az a különbség, hogy míg az első esetben mindenki láthatja a képet, a második esetben csak a belépett felhasználók láthatják.​


----------



## signore (2010 Augusztus 14)

bíborszél írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Nekem is szétzuhant a canada.
> Két oldalt látok egyszerre.
> Egy üreset és mellette a fórumot.
> ...


Erre a kérdésre a klasszikus mondattal válaszolhatok
"A probléma nem az Ön készülékében van" 
Valamilyen CSS vagy PHP kódot az FF nem úgy generál le ahogy azt a megírója elképzelte. Vagy más böngészőt kell használnod, (nálam például a Chromium helyesen jeleníti meg) vagy megpróbálkozol a "Széles kinézet" használatával. Széles kinézetre történő átkapcsolásra az oldal bal alsó sarkában van lehetőséged, ahol a hibás megjelenítés esetén a "Normál kinézet" szöveget olvashatod.


----------



## taviferi (2010 Augusztus 16)

Én nem, férek hozzá a csatolt állományokhoz, pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Augusztus 17)

taviferi írta:


> Én nem, férek hozzá a csatolt állományokhoz, pedig megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.


*Ha csak1 oldalt visszalapozol olvashattad volna, hogy nem azonnal leszel a 20 üzi után tag.
Egyébként már az vagy 

*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Esetleg goyo, vagy egy hozzáértő ember nem aktivizálhatná magát fórumszétesés dolgában? Chrome-mal nem tartós orvosság a széles kinézet. Ha váltok, pár percre megjavul, majd újra szétesik. 
Vagy várjuk meg, amíg mindenkinek egyöntetűen szétesik?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 18)

hangya1944 írta:


> Esetleg goyo, vagy egy hozzáértő ember nem aktivizálhatná magát fórumszétesés dolgában? Chrome-mal nem tartós orvosság a széles kinézet. Ha váltok, pár percre megjavul, majd újra szétesik.
> Vagy várjuk meg, amíg mindenkinek egyöntetűen szétesik?


*Mivel technikai jogosultsága csak Goyo-nak van - jelzem felé.*


----------



## formica (2010 Szeptember 19)

Helló!

Van olyan hozzászólásom több topicban ami rejtélyes módon átkerült a "Jelenléti ív" topicba.

Üdv!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 19)

formica írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Van olyan hozzászólásom több topicban ami rejtélyes módon átkerült a "Jelenléti ív" topicba.
> 
> Üdv!


*Mert valószínűleg OFF és a jóindulatú kormányos törlés helyett átette oda.
*


----------



## formica (2010 Szeptember 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert valószínűleg OFF és a jóindulatú kormányos törlés helyett átette oda.
> *



NEM, nem azok! Ezért nem is értem. Vannak olyan amik válaszok, ill. olyanok amire válaszoltak. Vagyis most a párbeszéd fele ott van, a másik fele másik topicban. 

Néhány kormányos már válaszolt, mivel nekik is írtam ez ügyben. Van aki javított és ő sem értette.

Csak off miatt nem írtam volna ide, annyira h:lye nem vagyok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 21)

formica írta:


> NEM, nem azok! Ezért nem is értem. Vannak olyan amik válaszok, ill. olyanok amire válaszoltak. Vagyis most a párbeszéd fele ott van, a másik fele másik topicban.
> 
> *Néhány kormányos már válaszolt, mivel nekik is írtam ez ügyben. *Van aki javított és ő sem értette.
> 
> Csak off miatt nem írtam volna ide, annyira h:lye nem vagyok.


Akkor viszont én sem értem.
Miért nekem jelzed, ha tudod, hogy másik kormányos az illetékes?
(Innen a technikából is kerültek át hsz-ek? Mert én azt amit off-ba sorolok - törlöm, tehát innen nem kerülhetett át.)


----------



## formica (2010 Szeptember 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Akkor viszont én sem értem.
> Miért nekem jelzed, ha tudod, hogy másik kormányos az illetékes?
> (Innen a technikából is kerültek át hsz-ek? Mert én azt amit off-ba sorolok - törlöm, tehát innen nem kerülhetett át.)



Mert ezt a topicot találtam megfelelőnek, mivel összetett probléma, és ez a topic a fórum problémákkal foglalkozik.
Ha van illetékesebb, kérlek irányíts oda.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 22)

formica írta:


> Mert ezt a topicot találtam megfelelőnek, mivel összetett probléma, és ez a topic a fórum problémákkal foglalkozik.
> *Ha van illetékesebb,* kérlek irányíts oda.


*Melitta - az admin*


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mit takar az "elit tag" kifejezés? Ki az elit tag? Elolvastam a Fórumszabályzatot, ott erről nincsen szó. Vannak tagok, állandó tagok, meg vendégek is, és különböző rangokat viselők, de elit tagot nem találtam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 23)

Arima3 írta:


> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mit takar az "elit tag" kifejezés? Ki az elit tag? Elolvastam a Fórumszabályzatot, ott erről nincsen szó. Vannak tagok, állandó tagok, meg vendégek is, és különböző rangokat viselők, de elit tagot nem találtam.


*A terv az volt (pontosabban még most is az), hogy létrehozunk kategóriákat a belépés óta eltelt idő és a hozzászólások számának függvényében. (ezüst, arany, gyémánt, elit...)
Egyelőre még vannak ennél fontosabb rendbe hozandó dolgok is a CH-n. Ha lesz rá ideje a CH vezetésnek - újra elővesszük és a tagsággal megkonzultáljuk.*


----------



## Arima3 (2010 Szeptember 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A terv az volt (pontosabban még most is az), hogy létrehozunk kategóriákat a belépés óta eltelt idő és a hozzászólások számának függvényében. (ezüst, arany, gyémánt, elit...)
> Egyelőre még vannak ennél fontosabb rendbe hozandó dolgok is a CH-n. Ha lesz rá ideje a CH vezetésnek - újra elővesszük és a tagsággal megkonzultáljuk.*


Értem, köszönöm. De azért furcsa, hogy ennek ellenére már most is van Elit Tag.


----------



## Rita7603 (2010 Október 1)

*lass&ugrave;......*

Kicsit lassan tolt be , de tal&agrave;n a g&egrave;p hib&agrave;ja...:33:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 2)

Rita7603 írta:


> Kicsit lassan tolt be , de tal&agrave;n a g&egrave;p hib&agrave;ja...:33:


----------



## salimar (2010 Október 4)

pénteken az e-book II,-n találtam hedvig courth-mahler könyveket, de nem jelöltem meg, hogy hol és azóta nem talállom, a kereső nem dobja ki, segitsetek előre is köszi Salimár


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 4)

salimar írta:


> pénteken az e-book II,-n találtam hedvig courth-mahler könyveket, de nem jelöltem meg, hogy hol és azóta nem talállom, a kereső nem dobja ki, segitsetek előre is köszi Salimár



A Courth*s*-Mahler keresőszóval kapott eredményeimet itt látod:
http://canadahun.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5276223


----------



## panther88 (2010 Október 8)

*20 üzenet*



goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:



Megírtam a 20 db hozzászólásomat és augusztusban regisztráltam. Miért nem tudok tartalmat letölteni még mindig?


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 8)

panther88 írta:


> Megírtam a 20 db hozzászólásomat és augusztusban regisztráltam. Miért nem tudok tartalmat letölteni még mindig?


Már tudsz.
Ha lett volna türelmed visszaolvasni picit, szinte minden oldalon van válasz a kérdésedre. A fórum pár perc türelmet igényel az átminősítéshez.


----------



## Jutkus (2010 Október 13)

Sziasztok!
Bocsi, ha rosz helyen kérdezem... Kolléganőm regisztrált ide, már tavaly, de nem tudja megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást, mert nem tud hozzászólni. Folyton feljön a hibaüzenet, hogy szükséges a 20 hozzászólás, más hozzászólását akarja módosítani jogosulatlanul...és a többi. Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## bubu.nemeth (2010 Október 13)

Mért lehet, hogy ha lépnék egy oldalt akkor az újratöltés megerősítését kéri, megadom akkor meg kiléptet.
Üdv Bubu


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 14)

Jutkus írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Bocsi, ha rosz helyen kérdezem... Kolléganőm regisztrált ide, már tavaly, de nem tudja megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást, mert nem tud hozzászólni. Folyton feljön a hibaüzenet, hogy szükséges a 20 hozzászólás, más hozzászólását akarja módosítani jogosulatlanul...és a többi. Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


*Valószínűleg nem válaszolt az aktiváló e-mail-re.
Mi a nick-je (felhasználói neve)?*



bubu.nemeth írta:


> Mért lehet, hogy ha lépnék egy oldalt akkor az újratöltés megerősítését kéri, megadom akkor meg kiléptet.
> Üdv Bubu


*A belépéskor pipáld ki az "állandóra bent legyek" négyzetet.* *Akkor nem fog kidobni.*


----------



## Jutkus (2010 Október 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Valószínűleg nem válaszolt az aktiváló e-mail-re.
> Mi a nick-je (felhasználói neve)?*



Hajlatka néven regisztrált.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 15)

Jutkus írta:


> Hajlatka néven regisztrált.


*Sajnos ilyen néven biztos nincs tagunk.
Vagy ő nézte el a nevet, vagy Te jegyezted meg hibásan.
Még a kizártak között sem találtan hasonlót sem.

Ha nem ragaszkodik ehhez a nickhez - regisztráljon újra és rögtön jelezze (persze a 20+2 után), ha gondja van.*


----------



## Jutkus (2010 Október 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos ilyen néven biztos nincs tagunk.
> Vagy ő nézte el a nevet, vagy Te jegyezted meg hibásan.
> Még a kizártak között sem találtan hasonlót sem.
> 
> Ha nem ragaszkodik ehhez a nickhez - regisztráljon újra és rögtön jelezze (persze a 20+2 után), ha gondja van.*



Köszönöm szépen a segítséget, én is az új regisztrációt javasoltam.


----------



## apenta (2010 Október 16)

Én még nagyon új vagyok itt, de ez a 20 hozzászólás utáni jogosultság nagyon meglepő és eléggé értelmetlennek tűnik. Lehet egy melléklet megnézését bizonyos ranghoz kötni, de hogy valaki csak azért írjon le pár szót, hogy a hozzászólásai száma meglegyen, az teljesen értelmetlen.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 16)

apenta írta:


> Én még nagyon új vagyok itt, de ez a 20 hozzászólás utáni jogosultság nagyon meglepő és eléggé *értelmetlennek *tűnik. Lehet egy melléklet megnézését bizonyos ranghoz kötni, de hogy valaki csak azért írjon le pár szót, hogy a hozzászólásai száma meglegyen, az teljesen értelmetlen.


*Ez csak azt jelzi, hogy nem olvastad el a szabályzatot.
A CH NEM LETÖLTŐKÖZPONT Ezért nem is az a célja, hogy az általad mellékleteknek hívott csatolásokon keresztül fájlcseréléseket segítsen, hanem, hogy fórumozó formában terjessze a magyarok között a magyar nyelvű kultúrát.
Egyébként meglepődnél ha tudnád, hogy sokan csak a szójátékok miatt járnak a CH-ra.
A 20+2 szabály arra szolgál, hogy kiszűrje a "csak" letölteni akarókat és buzdítson az aktív részvételre a fórumozásban.
(Arról nem is szólva, hogy magad is elismered a jogosultsági lépcsők szükségességét. ennek a formáját pedig mindig az adott fórum vezetősége dönti el.)
*


----------



## betti9012 (2010 Október 16)

Egyszerűen nem boldogulok, hol tudok utána olvasni hogyan tudok hozzászólást írni. Írd meg. Légyszi


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 Október 16)

betti9012 írta:


> Egyszerűen nem boldogulok, hol tudok utána olvasni hogyan tudok hozzászólást írni. Írd meg. Légyszi


 Például úgy, ahogyan ez a hozzászólás sikerült. Most kapsz egy gyors segítséget, nem tartalmaz minden lehetőséget, de kezdetnek elboldogulsz vele.
A képekkel az oldalt szét fogom húzni, de csatolni nem tudom, mert nincs 20 szólásod!!

A lap alján keresd meg a Szólj hozzá gombot, kattints rá.







íilyen hozzászólás ablak fog megjelenni, a szövegmezőbe írhatsz, a végén elküldöd.






Jó ügyeskedést és jó fórumozást!


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 16)

Sziasztok! Én 77 petra néven 2009 nyarán már regisztráltam, de most, hogy letöltenék valamit, újból össze kell szedni a 20 hozzászólást és a 48 órás várási időt. Miért?


----------



## andreababa (2010 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Három napja regisztráltam és megírtam a húsz hozzászólást. Mégsem tudok letölteni. Miért?


----------



## 77petra (2010 Október 23)

?egvan a kétnapos regisztrációm, a 20 hozzászólásom, miért nem enged megnézni semmit? Jó helyre írtam, ,mert még nem válaszolt senki


----------



## signore (2010 Október 24)

Szevasztok
Bár én csak egy tag vagyok és nincs lehetőségem megnézni mi a helyzet, de mivel FLAMINGO hét végén ritkán elérhető így én írok.
Ahogy látom a nevetek alatt már az "Állandó Tag" titulus díszeleg, valószínűleg a kérdésetek is tárgytalanná vált. Nem elég, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásotok és elteljen 2 nap, arra is szükség van, hogy szerver oldalon is frissüljenek az adataitok. Mivel a frissítés ciklikus, esetleg előfordulhat, hogy kicsit hosszabb idő telik el a jogosultságok módosításáig.


----------



## nyinga (2010 Október 24)

- Hogy hívják azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik?
- Gonosztevő

kb. mikor szoktak frissíteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 25)

77petra írta:


> Sziasztok! Én 77 petra néven 2009 nyarán már regisztráltam, de most, hogy letöltenék valamit, újból össze kell szedni a 20 hozzászólást és a 48 órás várási időt. Miért?


*A 48 órát nem kell kivárnod, csak a szerver motor adatfrissítését. az üzeneteid 2 okból tűnhettek el:
* 

*Off-nak minősültek és törölte vmelyik kormányos*
*A szerver telítettsége miatt a régi üzenetek törlésre kerültek helyfelszabadítás céljából á és ennek estek áldozatául*



andreababa írta:


> Sziasztok! Három napja regisztráltam és megírtam a húsz hozzászólást. Mégsem tudok letölteni. Miért?


*Tessék már 2 oldalt visszaolvasni.
Általába minden második oldalon megismétlem, HOGY NEM A 20. ÜZENET ELKÜLDÉSÉNEK PILLANATÁBAN, hanem azt azt követő adatfrissítés feldolgozása után válsz állandó taggá.*



77petra írta:


> ?egvan a kétnapos regisztrációm, a 20 hozzászólásom, miért nem enged megnézni semmit? Jó helyre írtam, ,mert még nem válaszolt senki


*Jó helyre írtál, de ez itt nem egy étterem, ahol 10 pincér vár ugrásra készen, hanem egy az egész Földre (Kanadától Ausztráliáig) kiterjedő negyedmilliós közösségi szájt, amit lelkes emberek magánszorgalomból tartanak fenn és nem minden pillanatban érnek rá.*
Mellesleg megnéztem és október 16-n még csupán 5 azaz öt hsz-ed volt, majd 23-n fél óra alatt szedted össze a többit (amelyből néhány helytelen szójáték válasz törölve is lett).


nyinga írta:


> - Hogy hívják azt a ragadozót, amelyik bűnözőket eszik?
> - Gonosztevő
> 
> kb. mikor szoktak frissíteni?


*A szabad erőforrások függvényében 15-150 percenként *


----------



## juditssoproni (2010 Október 25)

hogyan tudom a regisztrációm törölni? 
köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 25)

juditssoproni írta:


> hogyan tudom a regisztrációm törölni?
> köszönöm


*Személyesen sehogyan. 
Az admin-tól kérheted*.


----------



## stratever (2010 Október 30)

Linuxból miért nem elérhető a fórum? (Ubuntu 10.04)


----------



## signore (2010 Október 30)

stratever írta:


> Linuxból miért nem elérhető a fórum? (Ubuntu 10.04)


Erre csak azzal a klasszikus mondattal tudok válaszolni, hogy:
A hiba az Ön készülékében van.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Október 30)

stratever írta:


> Linuxból miért nem elérhető a fórum? (Ubuntu 10.04)


*A böngésződdel lehet gond (pl. java engedélyezések), mert amúgy elérhető.*


----------



## Cicavirag1 (2010 November 2)

Sziasztok! Keresem, de nem találom, hogy létezik-e olyan beállítási lehetőség, hogy a hozzászólásokat mindig úgy hozza be az oldal,hogy a legutolsó hozzászólást lássam. Jelenleg a legelsőtől indul, és az ezredik oldalakon találom meg a legfrissebb hozzászólásokat. 
Help me! Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 3)

Cicavirag1 írta:


> Sziasztok! Keresem, de nem találom, hogy létezik-e olyan beállítási lehetőség, hogy a hozzászólásokat mindig úgy hozza be az oldal,hogy a legutolsó hozzászólást lássam. Jelenleg a legelsőtől indul, és az ezredik oldalakon találom meg a legfrissebb hozzászólásokat.
> Help me! Köszönöm!


*Vezérlőpult*
Opciók módosítása
*Majd középen Téma megjelenítési mód és a folyamatos időben csökkenőt választani (tehát pont fordítva mint most).
*


----------



## Bakterbacs1 (2010 November 8)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon szeretném letölteni Feke Pál - Tégy Csodát c. számát és sehol máshol nem találtam a világhálón csak itt a CanadaHun fórumán. A letöltéshez 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap regisztrációs idő kell. A szójátékos tpicokból összeszedtem 21 hozzászólást regisztrációm pedig még 2009 ben történt viszont nem engedi letölteni a zenét, mert ezt az üzenetet kapom mindig. 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap! Valaki segítsen kérlek titeket! Köszönöm


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 November 8)

Bakterbacs1 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nagyon szeretném letölteni Feke Pál - Tégy Csodát c. számát és sehol máshol nem találtam a világhálón csak itt a CanadaHun fórumán. A letöltéshez 20 hozzászólás és 2 nap regisztrációs idő kell. A szójátékos tpicokból összeszedtem 21 hozzászólást regisztrációm pedig még 2009 ben történt viszont nem engedi letölteni a zenét, mert ezt az üzenetet kapom mindig. 20 hozzászólás + 2 nap! Valaki segítsen kérlek titeket! Köszönöm



A regisztrációd régi, de a hozzászólásokat most, néhány perce szedted össze.
A rendszer időnként frissít, ezt kell még kivárnod. Ha siettetni akarod, lépj ki és vissza, belépéskor már állandó tagként érzékel a szerver.
Remélem segítettem.


----------



## fahéj (2010 November 8)

Üdvözletem!

Épp a gyereksarokban a képeket nézegettem mikor egyszer csak ezt írta ki a rendszer:

fahéj, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.

Régi tag vagyok és semmi rosszat nem csináltam. 
Kiléptem és aztán vissza, de így is ez a helyzet. Valaki tudna segíteni?

Előre is köszi!


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 8)

Üdvözletem!

Úgy tűnik, nem én vagyok az egyetlen ezzel a problémával: állandó tag vagyok, igaz, csak néhány napja, de eddig többször is töltöttem le anyagokat a pedagógusoknak szóló oldalról (legutóbb kb. fél órával ezelőtt). Aztán az egyik letöltési kisérletnél a jól ismert szöveget irta ki a gép:
a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.* 

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.

Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte. 
Kiléptem, beléptem többször, a válasz ugyanaz maradt. 


Tudja valaki, hogy mi történik?


----------



## Nemes Andrea (2010 November 9)

Most ismét állandó tagként jelenit meg a gép. Remélhetőleg megoldódott a probléma.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 9)

*Tájékoztatás*

*A szerver nagyfokú leterheltsége miatt a frissítési funkciók néha rosszul hajtódnak végre.
A megnövekedett taglétszámot (és az ez által megnövekedett terhelést) egy nagyobb kapacitású szerver bérlésével lehetne kompenzálni, de ez havi +500 USD költséget jelentene, amire sajnos egyelőre nincs fedezet:sad: (mivel a CH-t ingyen használhatják a tagok).
Ezért el kell viselni, ha néha rakoncátlankodik a rendszer, de a tehetősebb tagok adományozás ügyében megkereshetik az admin-t*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

felsorakozom a hibát észlelők közzé
Időnként átvált a magyar nyelvről angolra a kezelőfelület
Ezt úgy küszöbölöm ki tudatosan beváltom angol-nyelvre
Majd visszaállítom magyarra
Ám ezzel nincs vége a nyelvi rendetlenkedésének
Az e-mail értesítések is össze-vissza váltanak de most állandósult angolra és nem tudom visszaváltani ennek az orvoslását szeretném
Még ha ingyenes is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 November 20)

reveteg írta:


> felsorakozom a hibát észlelők közzé
> Időnként átvált a magyar nyelvről angolra a kezelőfelület
> Ezt úgy küszöbölöm ki tudatosan beváltom angol-nyelvre
> Majd visszaállítom magyarra
> ...


*Észrevételed továbbítom a technikus felé.*


----------



## reveteg (2010 November 20)

Közben ismét megnéztem a nyelvi opciót 
Hát ismét átváltott amerikaira 
A kezelőfelületen nem észleltem
Ám az e-mail amerikai volt visszaváltottam az opciók között magyarra és a következő e-mail már magyar volt
Ezzel az e-mail oka tisztázódott ám az időnkénti oda- vissza átváltás oka nem.
Véleményem szerint valami frissítéssel vagy hasonlóval van összefüggésben ami reseteli ezt az opciót (standard gondolom US)
Nem óriási gond de tudna stabilan is működni gondolom


----------



## Haba76 (2010 December 9)

*Menü probléma*

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok itt a fórumon és tetszik amit eddig láttam, viszont nem tudok szótlanul elsiklani egy elég látványos probléma felett:

A menü túl hosszú a "Normál kinézetben", és emiatt "szétcsúszik" az oldal, főleg Firefox böngészőben (pl. Chrome-ban valamivel jobb a helyzet).

Ezen elég könnyen lehetne a sablon css módosításával segíteni: template_css.css, 657. sorral kezdődő #horiz-menu a:
font-size: 120% helyett legyen csak 100% vagy 110%
(ha újabb menüpontok lesznek, akkor persze újabb módosítások is kellenek majd)

Üdv. Haba76


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 10)

Haba76 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Új vagyok itt a fórumon és tetszik amit eddig láttam, viszont nem tudok szótlanul elsiklani egy elég látványos probléma felett:
> 
> ...


*Észrevételed továbbítom a technikus felé.*


----------



## greg03 (2010 December 10)

sziasztok, szuper az oldal és a közösség is, csak egy problémám van. Már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, több hónapja regisztráltam, és még mindig azt az üzenetet kapom, hogy nincs jogosultságom letölteni. Mi lehet a probléma?

A választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 10)

greg03 írta:


> sziasztok, szuper az oldal és a közösség is, csak egy problémám van. Már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, több hónapja regisztráltam, és még mindig azt az üzenetet kapom, hogy nincs jogosultságom letölteni. Mi lehet a probléma?
> 
> A választ előre is köszönöm.



Már tudsz letölteni. Csak egy pici időt igényelt a rendszer, hogy frissítse az adatokat.


----------



## kzwarez (2010 December 14)

Szia!

Én is régi reges vagyok. 20 hozzászolás nekem is stímmel. Mennyi az a kis idő, amíg a csatolványt meg tudom nézni?

Köszi a választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 14)

kzwarez írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Én is régi reges vagyok. 20 hozzászolás nekem is stímmel. Mennyi az a kis idő, amíg a csatolványt meg tudom nézni?
> 
> Köszi a választ!


*Már állandó tag vagy!*
(Egyébként 2 perc és 2 óra között)


----------



## reveteg (2010 December 15)

mintha perceken múlna az életük olyan türelmetlenek(biztos még fiatal)


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 15)

Régebben többen szóvá tették, hogy nem tudnak a hírekhez hozzászólni. Én későnérő típus vagyok, most szerettem volna és nem volt alja az oldalnak, ahol el lehetett volna küldeni a hozzászólást. Sem Chromeban, sem Explorerben nem volt neki alja.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 16)

hangya1944 írta:


> Régebben többen szóvá tették, hogy nem tudnak a hírekhez hozzászólni. Én későnérő típus vagyok, most szerettem volna és nem volt alja az oldalnak, ahol el lehetett volna küldeni a hozzászólást. Sem Chromeban, sem Explorerben nem volt neki alja.


*Sajnos volt egy időszak a CH életében, amikor (merevlemezhiba miatt) a regisztráltak csak a fórumrészbe regisztrálódtak be és a hírekhez nem.
Ez csak úrjraregeléssel lenne megoldható azok számára, akinek fontos a hírek kommentálása.
*


----------



## hangya1944 (2010 December 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos volt egy időszak a CH életében, amikor (merevlemezhiba miatt) a regisztráltak csak a fórumrészbe regisztrálódtak be és a hírekhez nem.
> Ez csak úrjraregeléssel lenne megoldható azok számára, akinek fontos a hírek kommentálása.
> *



Látszik, hogy ismer. Kiírja a nevemet, a privijeimet. 
Látom a hozzászólás ablak felső peremét, de lejjebb az ablak helyén a CHszürke veszi át az uralmat. A képet csatoltam. A tegnapi kísérlet során a hozzászólás ablak felénél lett vége a lapnak, így írni tudtam bele, de elküldeni nem tudtam.
Első gondolatom a böngészőmet gyanúsította, ezért váltottam a másikra. A másik böngészővel is ugyanez volt a helyzet.


----------



## livingstons (2010 December 16)

*Vendégkönyv*

Sziasztok!

Az lenne a kérdésem,nem tudok képet bemásolni a vendégkönyvbe.
Addig megy ,hogy másol,de a beillesztés lehetősége nincs meg.

Van helyette
Személyes adatok beszúrása
Jegyzet beszúrás
Visszavonás
Visszaállítás
Törlés
Összes kijelőlás
Összes törlés
Kereső készítése
Elemvizsgálat
helyesírás ellenőrzés
Csak a beillesztre,mint lehetőségét nem lehet kiválasztani-se crtl V-sem mükődik
Nem tudtam kivitelezni.
Miért?
Hogyan kell?

Másik kérdés avi file-t egyszer feltöttem és másikat is szerettem volna,de azt nem fogadta el.
Mérete stb-i megfelelt az előírásnak.
Miért?

Segítséget és a választ előre is köszönöm.
sziasztok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 17)

livingstons írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az lenne a kérdésem,nem tudok képet bemásolni a .
> Addig megy ,hogy másol,de a beillesztés lehetősége nincs meg.


*A vendégkönyv nem= emlékkönyv.
Alapvető funkciója, hogy valamit - a köszönetet kivéve - kifejezzünk a tulajdonosa felé (a köszönetre ott a 

 gomb).
Ehhez nincs szükség képekre (legfeljebb szmájlikra). Az ilyen dolgok -** miként a blogban a csatolás is pl. - **helymegtakarítás végett megszüntetésre kerültek.*


> Van helyette
> Személyes adatok beszúrása
> Jegyzet beszúrás
> Visszavonás
> ...


*A táblázatban szereplő értékeknek kb. a felét** vedd **. (19,5 MB helyett 6-9MB). Azt még elfogadja, kivéve, ha a feltöltésed lassú, mert akkor kiléptet a rendszer.
Ennek kiküszöbölése: belépéskor pipáld ki a neved melletti négyzetet., hogy állandóra legyél belépve.*


> Segítséget és a választ előre is köszönöm.
> sziasztok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 20)

reveteg írta:


> A világ legkövetkezetlenebb gondolkodása
> Januárban lesz két éve hogy bevezette a canada a vendégkönyvet!
> Senki nem kérte.


 *Egyrészt ezt nem tudhatod, legfeljebb Te nem tartasz rá igényt. Másrészt sokak számára hasznos lehetőség - amit le is korlátozhatsz a vezérlőpultodon.*


> Előtte is volt élet!
> Értelme sincs sok
> Nincs olyan köszönet amit ne lehetne kifejezni privátban
> És most szipog hegy használják az emberek


*Sem a blog, sem a vendégkönyv nem arra van, hogy telenyomjuk youtube-os videókkal*.* A köszönetre pedig ott a köszönöm gomb. Nem győzzük hangsúlyozni.*


> Az összes opciót ki tette lehetővé talán a felhasználó?
> Mit vártak?
> Nem fogják ,összevissza kinek hogy és mi tetszik használni?
> amíg ott van és azokkal az opciókkal fog működni addig használni is fogják


*Akkor még egyszer a vendégkönyv korlátozásáról:
**Vezérlőpult
*Beállítások
Látogatói üzenetek
Limitálja a Látogatói Üzenetek használatát a Kapcsolatokra és a Kormányosokra
*És máris csak a barátok illetve a kormányosok használhatják az üzenőfalad.*


> Hozzátennék még egy kérdést:
> Ha a csatolások mérete szerinti feltöltést nem képes átengedni akkor.
> *Miért nem a valós értéket íratják ki* (gondolom csak át kellene írni a programozónak*19,5 MB helyett 6-9MB)*


A rövid válasz: *csak
*A hosszabb: *mert az változó. Sok más tényező függvénye és a technikusnak nincs rá ideje, hogy állandóan ellenőrizze, illetve naprakészen tartsa a kiírásokat. Tekintve, hogy a fórumot (engem is ideszámítva) néhány lelkes hülye üzemelteti a szabadidejét rááldozva, hogy másoknak örömet okozzon - ez a kis "hiányosság" talán nem is olyan nagy "hiányosság", ha a fórum ingyenessége nem tesz lehetővé naprakészséget minden téren.
Egyébként is - számtalanszor leírtuk, hogy a Canadahun nem letöltőközpont. A csatolás, csak egy kisegítő lehetőség egy-egy adott mű másokkal való megismertetésére, elemzésére esetleges kitárgyalására.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 20)

reveteg írta:


> vicces moderátor
> Privátban rámutatnék hol sántít amit ír itt nem
> (Főleg az a pont bosszantó én nem tudhatom)
> Ez nem érv
> ...


*Ha nagyon "vicces" akarnék lenni, azt írnám, hogy mint a tehetségkutató műsoroknál a beérkező sms-ek száma sem kerül megjelenítésre, csupán az, hogy kire/mire és esetleg a %-os mértéke. Inkább egy másik, érthetőbb hasonlat:
A gyalogos közlekedés is "ingyen van", mégis vannak szabályai, amit nem a gyalogos állapít meg.
Maradjunk annyiban, hogy itt is a többség javaslata kerül megvalósításra, ha van rá erőforrás és nem ütközik a CH alapelveivel.*


> Persze én is csak kijelentettem ,de nem volt körkérdésnek nyoma se senkit nem kérdeztek csak bevezették és most szipognak


 *Mert nem egy "húsvéti locsolóvers pályázat" szerűen mértük fel az igényeket és vetettük össze a lehetőségekkel.*


> Persze nem is kell a tulajdonosnak kérdezni
> *Én nem is azt mondtam*
> (Még csak azt sem mondtam hogy szeretem-e vagy sem)
> ejnye vicces(sic) válasz jött
> Hanem azt mondtam viseljék a következményeit(ez a következetlenség)


*Mivel nem akarok politikai példát hozni (pedig a nyugdíj telitalálat lenne), talán a (hideg) étkezési jegyeket említeném, amit bevezettek és olyan jól sikerült, hogy hatalmas adókulccsal kellett sújtani, mert túl sok erőforrást vont el máshonnan. Ettől még a jegy jó dolog, csak nem futja rá.*


> És még egy vicc:
> persze leírták:
> 
> 
> > Egyébként is - számtalanszor leírtuk, hogy a Canadahun nem letöltőközpont. A csatolás, csak egy kisegítő lehetőség egy-egy adott mű másokkal való megismertetésére, elemzésére esetleges kitárgyalására.


*Neked vicc, nekünk halálosan komoly.
Aki nem ért egyet vele nem kell, hogy beregisztráljon ide. (Ennek elfogadása nélkül nem is lehet.)*


> Arra kérném a moderátort egyszerűen törölje az üzeneteimet mert a vita helye nem a fórumfelület.


*A topic címe: *  Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide...* Ez szerintem nem vita, hanem felvetések megválaszolása.*


> Abból érteni fogom én se írjam ide.
> *Felesleges elmenni a kizárásig*


*Szerintem is, de néha elkerülhetetlen (Nem a mostani beírásra értem).*


> A hatalmipozíciós vita oda vezet.
> Inkább törölje az érthető


*Szerintem törlés nélkül is érthető. Akárcsak az én soraim (vagy legalábbis remélem).*


> Még azt:egy pillanatig se higgye az egyik legbékésebb legkiegyensúlyozottabb kormányosmodi hogy az írásom bárki ellen szól
> egyfajta gondolkodásmód ellen szól amit úgy hívnak: következetlenség


*Nem is hisszük, csupán azt az apró tényt felejti el mindenki, hogy könnyű kívülről kritizálni (mint mondjuk a magyar focit),de tenni is valamit, hogy jobb legyen - már sokkal nehezebb.*


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Elnézést, ha rossz helyre írok, de nem igazán tudom, hová kellene.

Szóval már több mint egy hónapja regisztráltam, van 20 hsz-em, mégsem tudok letölteni egy csatolt fájlt. Mi lehet a probléma? (Esetleg a 48 óra nem a regeléstől, hanem a 20. hsz megszerzésétől kezdődik?)

Köszönöm!


----------



## nimretil (2010 December 20)

Elnézést, időközben megoldódott a probléma.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 21)

nimretil írta:


> Elnézést, ha rossz helyre írok, de nem igazán tudom, hová kellene.
> 
> Szóval már több mint egy hónapja regisztráltam, van 20 hsz-em, mégsem tudok letölteni egy csatolt fájlt. Mi lehet a probléma? (Esetleg a 48 óra nem a regeléstől, hanem a 20. hsz megszerzésétől kezdődik?)
> 
> Köszönöm!


*Egy lapot olvass vissza*


----------



## dhork (2010 December 26)

Nem tudom, jó helyre írom-e, de a fórumot nekem mindig eldobja a képernyő jobb oldalán kívülre, mintha a fórumot 2000 pixel széles monitorra tervezték volna, amelyen a fórum táblát jobbra igazították.... Mindezt Mozilla alatt, 1280-as felbontásnál.


----------



## signore (2010 December 26)

Szia
Ez általában kilépés után jelentkezik. Használd a "Széles kinézet"-et, akkor jól jelenik meg. A széles kinézetet attól függően, hogy milyen oldalon vagy, az oldal alján, jobb vagy bal oldalon találod meg.


----------



## axovia (2010 December 28)

Sziasztok! 
December 8-a óta tegnap jártam először a fórumon, amelynek használata során problémákat tapasztaltam. A monitor alsó részén található üzenetcsíkon minden újabb oldal beolvasását követően (ami sokkal több időt igényel mint korábban) a "Hiba az oldalon" üzenet látható. Továbbá a .jpg kiterjesztéssel képként feltöltött tartalmat nem tudom "nagyított nézetben" megtekinteni, a rákattintásra a kép nem reagál. Kérek szépen segítséget, mi okozhatja ezeket a problémákat. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 December 29)

axovia írta:


> Sziasztok!
> December 8-a óta tegnap jártam először a fórumon, amelynek használata során problémákat tapasztaltam. A monitor alsó részén található üzenetcsíkon minden újabb oldal beolvasását követően (ami sokkal több időt igényel mint korábban) a "Hiba az oldalon" üzenet látható. Továbbá a .jpg kiterjesztéssel képként feltöltött tartalmat nem tudom "nagyított nézetben" megtekinteni, a rákattintásra a kép nem reagál. Kérek szépen segítséget, mi okozhatja ezeket a problémákat. Előre is köszönöm.


*Lehet, hogy telepítettél az utolsó látogatásod óta valamit a gépedre? (Ami a monitorod felbontását módosíthatta pl.)
Próbáld a széles kinézetet állítani. Talán segít.*


----------



## búbos banka (2011 Január 3)

Nem tudom jó helyre írok-e. Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy találom meg a hozzászólásaimat? Nem tudom követni mihez szóltam hozzá. Találok egy jó fórumot, utána nem találok vissza rá. Köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 4)

búbos banka írta:


> Nem tudom jó helyre írok-e. Azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy találom meg a hozzászólásaimat? Nem tudom követni mihez szóltam hozzá. Találok egy jó fórumot, utána nem találok vissza rá. Köszi!


*Ha az e feletti üzenetetednél - amit ugye Te írtál - a nick-edre (nevedre) kattintasz, legördül egy menü, aminek a 3. sora ez:Mutasd búbos banka összes üzenetét
Ha erre kattintasz -előjön az eddigi összes üzeneted (pontosabban az utolsó 500).
Ha egy téma behatóbban érdekel felül találsz egy * Téma lehetőségei * sort. Ha erre kattintasz - itt is legördül egy menü, amiből a követést (*




Feliratkozás a témára*) választva akár azonnali értesítést is kérhetsz e-mail-ben.
Ez a téma zölden fog látszani a többi kék között a felsorolásokban.
Ha pedig később a **Vezérlőpult**odra kattinthatsz - ott az összes követett témád megjelenik, ha hozzászóltak 
*


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Február 3)

*Segítség*

Még ,új vagyok . Nem minden filmet tudok letölteni, PL hiányzik a fáj lista Vagy nincs alatta semmi, vagy csak egy szöveg van egy bekeretezett részbe alatta . Ahol fájlista van ,azt rendesen sikerül letölteni .TANÁCSOT,SEGÍTSÉGET ELFOGADOK


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 3)

kozmapuci írta:


> Még ,új vagyok . Nem minden filmet tudok letölteni, PL hiányzik a fáj lista Vagy nincs alatta semmi, vagy csak egy szöveg van egy bekeretezett részbe alatta . Ahol fájlista van ,azt rendesen sikerül letölteni .TANÁCSOT,SEGÍTSÉGET ELFOGADOK


*Ha elolvastad volna a privát üzenetemet, amit pár napja küldtem - most tudnád, hogy mi az a "bekeretezett rész".
De ha csak a téma 1. hozzászólását, vagy a fentebb lévő moderátori tájékoztatót futod át, akkor még inkább tisztában lennél vele.
Azt már féltve említem, hogy nyitottam egy külön tájékoztató topic-ot is "Ha először jársz erre" címmel.*


----------



## kozmapuci (2011 Február 4)

*Köszönet*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha elolvastad volna a privát üzenetemet, amit pár napja küldtem - most tudnád, hogy mi az a "bekeretezett rész".
> De ha csak a téma 1. hozzászólását, vagy a fentebb lévő moderátori tájékoztatót futod át, akkor még inkább tisztában lennél vele.
> Azt már féltve említem, hogy nyitottam egy külön tájékoztató topic-ot is "Ha először jársz erre" címmel.*



Kedves Kormányos ! .Igazad van ,figyelmetlen voltam, még egyszer elnézést ! ! ! . Köszönöm a tájékoztatást, Így már jobban eligazodok . Kezdek belejönni Üdv .


----------



## brigcsi10 (2011 Február 9)

Szia!
Hogyan tudom magam letörölni az oldalról?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 10)

brigcsi10 írta:


> Szia!
> Hogyan tudom magam letörölni az oldalról?


*Az admin-nak írsz egy ilyen tartalmú privit.*


----------



## Jadge § (2011 Február 10)

*Batorkodom megkerdezni MIERT hagyjatok ,hogy 
a husz hozzaszolasat az idiotaja a KOMOLY tartalom kozott szerezze meg ????????
ENNEL ERTELMESEBB IROMANYOK KERULNEK AZONNAL TORLESRE >>> 
mig ezek eszrevetlenek maradnak !!!
Tevedes NE ESSEK NEM TEGED TAMADLAK 
leven TE VAGY AZ EGYETLEN AKI CORREKTUL VEGZI a FELADATAT !!!
ez az odinnevuuberokos EZEKET MIERT NEM TALALJA MEG ??? *


----------



## xcabbage (2011 Február 10)

*Forum törölve?*

Sziasztok!

meg tudnátok mondani, mit történt az "új ezoterikus feltöltések" fórummal? rengeteg hasznos dolog volt fent rajta... kár lenne érte...

Üdv,
Gabriel


----------



## elke (2011 Február 10)

xcabbage írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> meg tudnátok mondani, mit történt az "új ezoterikus feltöltések" fórummal? rengeteg hasznos dolog volt fent rajta... kár lenne érte...
> 
> ...


http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2773013&postcount=317


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 11)

Jadge § írta:


> *Batorkodom megkerdezni MIERT hagyjatok ,hogy
> a husz hozzaszolasat az idiotaja a KOMOLY tartalom kozott szerezze meg ????????
> ENNEL ERTELMESEBB IROMANYOK KERULNEK AZONNAL TORLESRE >>>
> mig ezek eszrevetlenek maradnak !!!
> ...


*Ha jelzed a modi gombbal figyelmeztetem a tagot + **törlöm** a hülyeséget, de én sem vagyok mindenlátó*


----------



## Melitta (2011 Február 15)

Jadge § írta:


> *Batorkodom megkerdezni MIERT hagyjatok ,hogy
> a husz hozzaszolasat az idiotaja a KOMOLY tartalom kozott szerezze meg ????????
> ENNEL ERTELMESEBB IROMANYOK KERULNEK AZONNAL TORLESRE >>>
> mig ezek eszrevetlenek maradnak !!!
> ...



Temaba vago hozzaszolasokat varunk a 20-as hozzaszolas topicot konnyitesnek szantuk, akik esetleg nehezebben igazodnak ki, a forumon eloszor, ill nem tudnak azonnal bekapcsolodni egy beszelgetesbe. 
A 20 hozzaszoalas kriteriuma tobb celt szolgal , tobbek kozott a Canadahun egy kozossegi oldal es mindenkivel szivesen ismerkedunk meg ,es nem kivnunk letolto oldalla valni.

A kormanyosok rengeteget dolgoznak, es vezetik a canadahunt , sem negativ kritika sem lejaratni se sertegetni nem lehet oket ezt mindenki elfogadta mikor leregisztralt.
Barnemu eszrevetel , reklamacio priviben megbeszleheto, illetve emailen.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Február 18)

Eredeti szerző *Jadge §* 

 
_*Batorkodom megkerdezni MIERT hagyjatok ,hogy 
a husz hozzaszolasat az idiotaja a KOMOLY tartalom kozott szerezze meg ????????
ENNEL ERTELMESEBB IROMANYOK KERULNEK AZONNAL TORLESRE >>> 
mig ezek eszrevetlenek maradnak !!!
*_
_Melitta szavait még kiegészíteném azzal, hogy nem azért marad több helyen a nem oda illő "beszólás", más néven offolás, mert a kormányosok nem törődnek vele._
_Egyszerűen nem győzzük._

_Elmondanám, hogy időt és energiát nem kímélve próbáljuk a fórumot élhetővé tenni !_

_Az viszont képtelenség, hogy minden nap minden topikot át tudjunk fésülni._
_Az építő kritikát szívesen fogadjuk, de emellett szívesen vennénk ha a kedves tagok nem epés megjegyzéseket tennének ránk amikor "pontgyűjtő" beírásokkal, vagy egyéb problémás hozzászólással találkoznak, hanem vennék a fáradtságot és használnák a *"Jelentsd a moderátornak"* lehetőséget._
_Lényegesebben gyorsítaná és könnyítené a nem megfelelő beírások eltakarítását._


----------



## reveteg (2011 Február 18)

Mindannyiunk közreműködése nagy segítség ha valóban használjuk a jelentés gombot.
Annak konkrét következményétől nem kell megijedni
A döntés az észrevételezésről a kormányos kezében van
Ám valóban képtelenség állandóan mindenütt ott lenniük.
Az ha jelentesz egy szabálytalanságot .Nem vetíti rád az árulkodás árnyékát.Saját magunkon segítünk.A közös fórumon


----------



## dolgozolany (2011 Február 23)

*Valaki segítsen: fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 26865 bytes) in - több fórumnál is ezt az üzit kapom... Válaszolni szerettem volna valakinek és egyszerűen nem tudok visszalépni..

Kijelentkeztem, bejelentkeztem, de nem műkxik. 
Köszönöm! 
Évi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 24)

dolgozolany írta:


> *Valaki segítsen: fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 26865 bytes) in - több fórumnál is ezt az üzit kapom... Válaszolni szerettem volna valakinek és egyszerűen nem tudok visszalépni..
> 
> Kijelentkeztem, bejelentkeztem, de nem műkxik.
> Köszönöm!
> Évi


*Sajnos ez előfordul a szerver túlterheltségénél (amikor sokan vannak a CH-n).
Ha nagyobb lenne a szerverkapacitás - kevesebb gond lenne, de az pénzbe kerül és az ...*


----------



## Wiener Walzer (2011 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos ez előfordul a szerver túlterheltségénél (amikor sokan vannak a CH-n).
> Ha nagyobb lenne a szerverkapacitás - kevesebb gond lenne, de az pénzbe kerül és az ...*


... és ha a nagymamám sárga lenne és csilingelne, ő lenne a villamos...

Tudod, kétfajta szegényember van: az egyik állandóan siránkozik, hogy kevés a pénze semmire sem telik, és milyen jó lenne, ha... A másik felméri a lehetőségeit, körülnéz, gondolkodik, ötletel - és láss csodát, még szerény tartalékot is képes képezni... Az elsőnek Dáriusz összes kincse sem lenne elég....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 24)

Wiener Walzer írta:


> ... és ha a nagymamám sárga lenne és csilingelne, ő lenne a villamos...


A mai jegyárak mellett nem is rossz biznisz.


> Tudod, kétfajta szegényember van: az egyik állandóan siránkozik, hogy kevés a pénze semmire sem telik, és milyen jó lenne, ha... A másik felméri a lehetőségeit, körülnéz, gondolkodik, ötletel - és láss csodát, még szerény tartalékot is képes képezni... Az elsőnek Dáriusz összes kincse sem lenne elég....


*Tekintettel arra, hogy a CH a tagoknak ingyenes - nem értem a megjegyzésed.
Vagy Te nem érted, hogy a tagság ingyenes, de a szerver bérlet havonta több száz dollár, amit **Melitta (a tulaj) finanszíroz.
De ha gondolod - nyugodtan keresd meg az ötleteiddel.*


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Március 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A mai jegyárak mellett nem is rossz biznisz.
> *Tekintettel arra, hogy a CH a tagoknak ingyenes - *_nem értem a megjegyzésed._*
> Vagy Te nem érted, hogy a tagság ingyenes, de a szerver bérlet havonta több száz dollár, amit **Melitta (a tulaj) finanszíroz.
> De ha gondolod - nyugodtan keresd meg az ötleteiddel.*



Bocs Flamingo ...és Tobbiek. Én azt hiszem értem a megjegyzését.
Egy kicsit elszaporodtak azok a válaszaid, melyek főleg arról szólnak, hogy a CH a tagoknak milyen nagyon ingyenes, és, hogy mennyire drága az üzemeltetés, és hogy mindezt Melitta egyes-egyedül a saját zsebéből finanszíroz. Ez nyilván így is van, de naponta az orrunk alá dörgölni talán nem kellene. A hozzászólások észrevételek bármiről is szóljanak,. ..mindig itt kötünk ki. Minden tiszteletem Melittáé, de már rengetegszer olvastuk hogy így ingyenes, meg úgy drága. Én részemről egy ideje igyekszem az ittlétemet a minimálisra csökkenteni, hogy azzal se terheljem a szervereteket, és Melitta költségvetési egyensúlyát se veszélyeztessem. 
üdv. Arima3


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Március 2)

Arima3 írta:


> Bocs Flamingo ...és Tobbiek. Én azt hiszem értem a megjegyzését.
> Egy kicsit elszaporodtak azok a válaszaid, melyek főleg arról szólnak, hogy a CH a tagoknak milyen nagyon ingyenes, és, hogy mennyire drága az üzemeltetés, és hogy mindezt Melitta egyes-egyedül a saját zsebéből finanszíroz.


*Hidd el én sem "reklám" céljából írom, de úgy látszik, hogy a tagok nem hajlandók két lapnyit sem visszaolvasni egy-egy témában.*


> Ez nyilván így is van, de naponta az orrunk alá dörgölni talán nem kellene.


*Igazat adok neked, de akkor talán Te is adj nekem abban igazat, hogy akinek nem inge...
Ha már itt tarunk: az olyan okos tanácsokkal mint ww-é már tele a padlás, de konkrét jobbító javaslatot valahogy sosem kapunk.*


> A hozzászólások észrevételek bármiről is szóljanak,. ..mindig itt kötünk ki. Minden tiszteletem Melittáé, de már rengetegszer olvastuk hogy így ingyenes, meg úgy drága. Én részemről egy ideje igyekszem az ittlétemet a minimálisra csökkenteni, hogy azzal se terheljem a szervereteket, és Melitta költségvetési egyensúlyát se veszélyeztessem.


*Pillanatnyilag 1TB szerverhelyet bérel Melitta. A következő fokozat majd kétszer annyiba kerülne. Ezt a CH akkor tudná kitermelni, ha bizonyos "szolgáltatások" fizetőssé válnának. Ezt senki sem akarja (Melitta végképp nem). Viszont a jelenlegi rendszer ennyit bír. Ha így írom elfogadhatóbb? 

Merthogy nem az egyensúllyal van gond, hanem a fennmaradással (amit természetesen nem a Te és a hozzád hasonló "csak" írogató tagok nehezítenek meg, hanem a kedvenc képüket, zenéjüket 3 helyen is elhelyezők **okoznak**-blog/galéria/hsz több témában is). *


> üdv. Arima3


Olyat meg gondolom felesleges lenne írnom, hogy " ne foglalkozz a fatal erorr-ral, várj fél napot, hátha akkor kevesebb a szerver leterheltsége"


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 8)

> *Merthogy nem az egyensúllyal van gond, hanem a fennmaradással (amit természetesen nem a Te és a hozzád hasonló "csak" írogató tagok nehezítenek meg, hanem a kedvenc képüket, zenéjüket 3 helyen is elhelyezők **okoznak**-blog/galéria/hsz több témában is).*


Ezen elgondolkodnék.
Mi a meglepő abban hogy ami a rendelkezésre áll közreadva ,azt használják is!!
Azért használják mert van
Még a vendégkönyvet meg sem említetted.
Van ,hát használják
Használják ,hát terhel
Nem kell azon meglepődni hogy létrehoztak lehetőséget és azt használatba vették
Bérelni kell még szervert az is tele lesz
Soká tartott felérni gondolattal a feltöltéseket nem kell ide erőltetni.
Sőt büntettek is érte Pedig a tárolószerverek azért vannak, hogy ne itt terheljen a fájl
Büszkék vagyunk a ki tudja hány-ezer témára.
Hát ami van az helyet-foglal !
Büszkék vagyunk a százezres tagságra.
Hát ami van az helyet foglal!
Hol a kérdés?
Tudom: most jön a nyuszi meg a puska
Ám ezek nem puska és nyuszi kérdések
Józan mértéktartó elmélkedés


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Március 10)

Gondoltatok már arra, hogy a két jelentés közt a kötelező 1 perc sokszor nem kedvez az ember jelentési hajlandóságának?


----------



## szanté (2011 Március 11)

Nem tudjátok megmondani miért törölték a *Dumcsiból*
a *Szanté kávéháza*. Egy hete nyitottam meg, pár nap
múlva eltűnt. Tegnap újból kezdtem, de ma reggel már
nem volt sehol. Ha valami gond volt vele elvártam volna
egy privát üzenetet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Március 12)

hangya1944 írta:


> Gondoltatok már arra, hogy a két jelentés közt a kötelező 1 perc sokszor nem kedvez az ember jelentési hajlandóságának?


*Ennek ellenére van olyan tag aki a 20 hsz-t 20 egymás utáni jelentéssel kívánta megszerezni. Maga a jelentés tartalma természetesen az ABC betű volt sztochasztikus sorrendben.*


szanté írta:


> Nem tudjátok megmondani miért törölték a *Dumcsiból*
> a *Szanté kávéháza*. Egy hete nyitottam meg, pár nap
> múlva eltűnt. Tegnap újból kezdtem, de ma reggel már
> nem volt sehol. Ha valami gond volt vele elvártam volna
> egy privát üzenetet.


*Visszanéztem az üzeneteid, de csak "Szanté meseháza" címűeket találtam (a gyerekrovatban).
Javaslom a dumcsi kormányosát Katalin/anyókát keresd meg priviben. 
Ő biztosan tudja mi történhetett.*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Március 12)

hangya1944 írta:


> Gondoltatok már arra, hogy a két jelentés közt a kötelező 1 perc sokszor nem kedvez az ember jelentési hajlandóságának?


 
******

Az új ill. a "Friss" tagoknak ez szemmel láthatóan nem okoz gondot, seperc alatt megszórják 18-20, vagy több jelentéssel - hozzászólás gyanánt - a
fórumot.

Sajnos nincs a fórum használat leírásában az, hogy mit jelent a *"Friss"* tag feliarat az újonnan regisztrált tagok nevénél. 

Ez ugyanis akkor fordul elő, *ha a regisztráció nem aktiválódik*.
Ilyenkor a leendő tag nem tud fórum témákhoz hozzászólni.
/hogy az egyéb funkciókat miért éri el, az rejtély. /

Tehát: kérném a kedves "Friss tagokat", hogy amíg meg nem történik az aktiválásuk, legyenek türelemmel, ne próbálkozzanak beírásokkal.


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 12)

> Eredeti szerző *hangya1944*
> 
> 
> _Gondoltatok már arra, hogy a két jelentés közt a kötelező 1 perc sokszor nem kedvez az ember jelentési hajlandóságának?_
> *Ennek ellenére van olyan tag aki a 20 hsz-t 20 egymás utáni jelentéssel kívánta megszerezni. Maga a jelentés tartalma természetesen az ABC betű volt sztochasztikus sorrendben.*


Szeretnék hozzászólni ehhez az érdekes kérdéshez és jelenséghez
_A hangya felvetése teljesen jogos abban vita nem lehet_
Ám az utána leírtak szintén elgondolkodtatóak.
A modik tudják mi nem látjuk.
Ám tényként elfogadva a probléma valós és a valós problémák megoldásán mindég érdemes elgondolkodni mit kell tenni
Tehát adva van : 


 nem jó korlát az 1 perc várakozás ,mert akadályozza a jó-szándékú jelentést
nem jó korlát mert nem akadályozza meg a értelmetlen ,rozsszándékú jelentéseket(mint láttuk fentebb)
Ebből logikusan következik: Az időkorlát semmire sem jó más megoldást kell találni
Úgy kell a megoldáshoz közelíteni ki kell mutatni: kik és milyen természetűek a szemetelve jelentők.
Ha tételezzük fel:
A regisztrációjuk frissességével vagy a hozzászólásuk számával kapcsolatos a szemetelők gyakorisága.
Ez már kiindulópont
Tehát a korlátozást ez szerint kell beállítani


 Ha a regisztráció és hozzászólások számában azonosíthatók a szemetelők Akkor ezt kell figyelni(számolni)
 Annak megoldása a számítástechnikus feladata
Ez már nem moderátori kérdés
A jól beállított a jelenlegitől eltérő jelentéskorlátozás
után még meglévő erősen javult jelentés gomb.
Körüli egyedi esetek elhárítása moderátori feladat marad

----------------
Nos ezek amiket leírtam nem a konkrét számítástechnikai beállítási ismereteken alapulnak ez egy általános logikai megközelítés.
Tehát lehet mondani jelenleg nem alkalmas erre a rendszer.
Ám ez sem lehet akadály ügyes ember mindenre talál megoldást

Csak remélni tudom az ezzel megbízott ember elég ügyes és szorgalmas
*utóirat:* Nem értek egyet azzal hogy nincs adminisztratíve leírva mert nem lehet dolgokat adminisztrációs eszközökkel megoldani.
Az csak jogi kereteket ad.
*utóirat2:*
Valójában mindez máris teljesülve látszik.
Ha a jelentés gombot kizárólag az állandó tagok érhetnék el


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Március 14)

reveteg írta:


> Szeretnék hozzászólni ehhez az érdekes kérdéshez és jelenséghez
> _A hangya felvetése teljesen jogos abban vita nem lehet_
> Ám az utána leírtak szintén elgondolkodtatóak.
> A modik tudják mi nem látjuk.
> ...



*Ez részben igaz,mert ha valaki egy témában talál "sorozat" szabálytalanságot - elég, ha az elsőt jelzi., ha pedig témát vált, ott (majdnem) eltelik az 1 perc, hacsak nem egyszavas üzenetek tömkelege van az új témában. *[QUOTE]
nem jó korlát mert nem akadályozza meg a értelmetlen ,rozsszándékú jelentéseket(mint láttuk fentebb)[/QUOTE]
*Ez soha nem is volt cél. Rossz szándékú jelentés nem is igazán létezhet, legfeljebb "hozzá nem értő" tag*


> Ebből logikusan következik: Az időkorlát semmire sem jó más megoldást kell találni
> Úgy kell a megoldáshoz közelíteni ki kell mutatni: kik és milyen természetűek a szemetelve jelentők.
> Ha tételezzük fel:
> A regisztrációjuk frissességével vagy a hozzászólásuk számával kapcsolatos a szemetelők gyakorisága.
> ...


*Félmegoldás lenne, ha a csak tag státusszal bíróktól megvonnánk a jelentés lehetőségét, mert előfordulhat olyan helyzet (pl. saját korábbi hozzászólásuk kapcsán), amikor szükség lehet a jelentő gomb használatára*


> Annak megoldása a számítástechnikus feladata
> Ez már nem moderátori kérdés
> A jól beállított a jelenlegitől eltérő jelentéskorlátozás
> után még meglévő erősen javult jelentés gomb.
> ...


*Az utolsó sorra már fentebb reagáltam, de remélem Melitta is átolvassa a javaslatod és kialakít valamilyen elgondolást a javaslatoddal kapcsolatban.*


----------



## gergelymarti (2011 Március 27)

Nekem az a problémám, hogy már régen regisztrált tag vagyok és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is, de mégsem enged csatolt file-kat letölteni. Mit kellene tennem?
Kérlek segíts! Előre is köszönöm.
Üdv


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 27)

> *Félmegoldás lenne, ha a csak tag státusszal bíróktól megvonnánk a jelentés lehetőségét, mert előfordulhat olyan helyzet (pl. saját korábbi hozzászólásuk kapcsán), amikor szükség lehet a jelentő gomb használatára*


Mire ez a nagy kapkodás?
A tag-státusz néhány óra jelzi utána.Vagy ott a privát.(2 megoldás)
Néhány ezrelék miatt elvetnéd az megoldást


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Március 28)

gergelymarti írta:


> Nekem az a problémám, hogy már régen regisztrált tag vagyok és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom is, de mégsem enged csatolt file-kat letölteni. Mit kellene tennem?
> Kérlek segíts! Előre is köszönöm.
> Üdv


*Ezerszer megírtuk (többek között itt is), hogy nem a 20. hsz elküldésének pillanatában válsz állandó taggá, hanem az azt követő rendszerfrissítéskor, ami lehet 5 perc, de lehet 1-2 óra is.
Te tegnap fél öt körül rájöttél, hogy még hiányzik több, mint egy tucat hsz az állandó státuszhoz - 10 perc alatt lezavartad és nem vártál egy órát sem a panasszal.
Most már biztos tudsz letölteni.*


reveteg írta:


> Mire ez a nagy kapkodás?
> A tag-státusz néhány óra jelzi utána.Vagy ott a privát.(2 megoldás)
> Néhány ezrelék miatt elvetnéd az megoldást


*El, mert milyen alapon csökkentsük az amúgy is korlátozott jogaikat?*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Március 31)

Eredeti szerző *reveteg* 

 
_Mire ez a nagy kapkodás?
A tag-státusz néhány óra, hát majd jelzi utána.Vagy ott a privát.(2 megoldás)
Néhány ezrelék miatt elvetnéd az megoldást_
fontos és kevésbé fontos között rangsorolni tudni az lényeglátási képesség
A praktikus dolgokban nincs érzelem vagy politika(fel kell áldozni)


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 20)

*Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt*

nem kezelési probléma inkább hibabejelentés.
Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt a féliratkozásokra sem és a privát levél érkezésre sem sem


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 24)

*Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt*

Láttam Flamingo hogy olvastad de továbbra sem küld értesítést 
Gondolom a Goyo nem találja a hiba okát.
balról a harmadik


----------



## hegejani (2011 Április 26)

*Zenei videók,koncertek*

Sziasztok!

Az lenne a kérdésem,hogy videoklippeket,zenei koncerteket hova lehet feltölteni?

Előre is köszi


----------



## Melitta (2011 Április 26)

Kedves Reveteg
MAgad jelolod be melyik kovetett tematol kivansz uzenetet kapni.


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 26)

reveteg írta:


> Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt a féliratkozásokra és a privát levél érkezésre sem





Melitta írta:


> Kedves Reveteg
> MAgad jelölöd be melyik követett témától kívánsz üzenetet kapni.


Mint mondtam nem küld


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

*Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt*



reveteg írta:


> nem kezelési probléma inkább hibabejelentés.
> Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt a féliratkozásokra sem és a privát levél érkezésre sem sem





reveteg írta:


> Mint mondtam nem küld


Amint megállapítottam a [email protected] levelezőről érkező e-mail-eket dobja vissza a citromail levelező szerver.
Ennek okán a regisztrációt megerősítő aktiváló üzeneteket sem kapják meg a címzettek.A hiba oka tehát a canadahun által használt levelező és a citromail közötti baráti befogadás hiánya.
Ez elő szokott fordulni más levelezőkkel is hogy visszadobál rosszindulatúnak minősített levelezőket.
Más esetben a küldő levelező járt el több esetben az e-mail cím tulajdonosa kérésére.
Itt most a canadahun e-mail címét minősítették nemkívánatosnak
*Egy kis segítség:*http://citromail.hu/smtpfilter.html


> *554 hibaüzenet, RBL tiltó lista*
> A CitroMail rendszere a spamtámadások ellen IP szűrést is végez, melyre több nyilvános, elismert RBL listát vesz igénybe. A visszaadott 554 kóddal ellátott hibaüzenet rendszerint tartalmazza az RBL lista nevét, és a pontos hibaleírásra mutató linket is.
> A tiltólistára kerülés jellemző oka, hogy tömeges kéretlen levélküldés történik az adott SMTP szerver által használt IP címéről. Ennek okai lehetnek:
> Az Önök rendszere az Önök tudtán kívül valóban spam-eket küld, vagy támadásokat végez szerverekkel szemben.
> ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 27)

*Két-három naponta én is megnézem a freemail-es jellegű fiókjaimat web felületen keresztül is, mert** néha ** van, hogy "fontos" levél **is **- főleg, ha csatolása van - spam-be megy.*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Április 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Két-három naponta én is megnézem a freemail-es jellegű fiókjaimat web felületen keresztül is, mert** néha ** van, hogy "fontos" levél **is **- főleg, ha csatolása van - spam-be megy.*


Rendben örülök hogy megnézed a spamokat ,de ugye nyilvánvaló a különbség a visszapattanó és a spam között?
A spamot beengedi de beteszi a spam mappába.A visszapattanót be sem engedi


> spamtámadások ellen IP szűrést is végez, melyre több nyilvános, elismert RBL listát vesz igénybe.


IP cím szűrés alapján tiltják ki a küldőt.
Azok visszapattintanak minden levelét az okkal vagy ok nélkül RBL listára került IP címnek


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

Nagyon kellemetlen hogy továbbra sem működik a canadahu.com-on az e-mail küldés a citromail levelező irányába


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 2)

*Te is tudod, ha valami okból RBL-re került a CH, akkor a következő frissítésig nem lesz változás. Azt a listát pedig nem mi frissítjük.*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Te is tudod, ha valami okból RBL-re került a CH, akkor a következő frissítésig nem lesz változás. Azt a listát pedig nem mi frissítjük.*


Ez a válasz technikailag érthető!!
De csak akkor megnyugtató.ha megtette a canada a megkeresést a citromail felé
(nekem egyértelműen megírták mit kell tennie a küldő domain (w2.canadahun.com-nak)
és megtette a technikai lépéseket azért hogy lekerüljön a listáról.

Erre vártam választ

(már azt sem tudom mennyire etikus hogy ennyit is kiírtam nyitott fórumra)
Azért bátorkodtam ,mert felkerülni a listára teljesen vétlenül is lehet


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 2)

*Az előző beírásod már továbbküldtem a technikus felé*


----------



## Cirmoscica (2011 Május 5)

*Érdeklődés*

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a fórum csak nekem van szétcsúszva vagy másoknak is? Mert most lényegében a szöveges rész totál kint van a képernyőmből.
Köszi!


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 5)

Cirmoscica írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a fórum csak nekem van szétcsúszva vagy másoknak is? Mert most lényegében a szöveges rész totál kint van a képernyőmből.
> Köszi!


Nem vagy egyedül, Chrome-mal is szét van csúszva.


----------



## moncsih555 (2011 Május 5)

Szia!
Nekem az a problémám, hogy sokhelyre írok hozzászólást és még mindig 15-öt ír ki a számláló...
Mi lehet a gond?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Május 5)

moncsih555 írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem az a problémám, hogy sokhelyre írok hozzászólást és még mindig 15-öt ír ki a számláló...
> Mi lehet a gond?


 
******

Most -ebben a percben - 18 érvényes és egy törölt hozzászólásod van.
/de ez folyton változik, ahogy újabb témához írsz!/
Az egy törlést én követtem el, mivel szabálytalan hsz. volt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 5)

Cirmoscica írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy a fórum csak nekem van szétcsúszva vagy másoknak is? Mert most lényegében a szöveges rész totál kint van a képernyőmből.
> Köszi!





hangya1944 írta:


> Nem vagy egyedül, Chrome-mal is szét van csúszva.


*Balra lent a széles kinézetre kattintva megfelelően szokott kinézni.*


----------



## hangya1944 (2011 Május 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Balra lent a széles kinézetre kattintva megfelelően szokott kinézni.*


A megoldás csak rövid időre működik.


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 12)

*Még mindég nem küld e-mail üzeneteket a canadahun*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Te is tudod, ha valami okból RBL-re került a CH, akkor a következő frissítésig nem lesz változás. Azt a listát pedig nem mi frissítjük.*


Ezt az alapszolgáltatást mint e-mail küldés még mindég nem teszi a canadahun.A citromail-ról visszapattannak *mint **RBL **tiltólistára került domain*


> A problémát valószínűleg az okozza, hogy a küldő domain (w2.canadahun.com) nem rendelkezik érvényes MX DNS bejegyzéssel.A problémát a küldő fél DNS beállításai okozzák.


A fenti választ a citromail számítógépes csapata adta.
Tehát egyértelmű hogy az itteni számítógépes és vezető sara a hiba.Az ilyen beállításokat helyi erővel költség nélkül is meg lehet tenni.
Ám igen izgalmas kérdés ,ha ennyivel nem boldogul e két felelős akkor hogyan a nagyobbal?
szerver error (terorr)







> *Kedves Fórumozó társak!*
> 
> *Szeretnék megosztani veletek egy olyan megoldandó problémát, illetve megoldási javaslatot tenni, mely mindenkit érint, akik ezt a fantasztikus fórumot használjuk.**Természetesen nem pénzt kérünk,*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 13)

*Előző beírásod is továbbítottam, ezt is továbbítom.*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Előző beírásod is továbbítottam, ezt is továbbítom.*


.A problémát meghallgattuk.Minden marad a régiben


----------



## Andie246 (2011 Május 23)

Érdeklődnék, hogy miért nem tudom letölteni E-book-os könyvet. Azt írja ki, hogy 20 hsz, két napos regisztráció kell. Nekem mindkettő stimmel, de semmi változás....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 23)

Andie246 írta:


> Érdeklődnék, hogy miért nem tudom letölteni E-book-os könyvet. Azt írja ki, hogy 20 hsz, két napos regisztráció kell. Nekem mindkettő stimmel, de semmi változás....


*Ha csak 3 lapot visszaolvastál volna- tudnád.
Állandó taggá nem a 20. üzenet elküldésekor válsz, hanem rendszerfrissítéskor, ami lehet 5 perc múlva, de lehet 1,5 óra múlva is (amikor épp a CH motor frissíteni tud.
*


----------



## Roselouis (2011 Május 31)

Azt szeretném megtudni, hogy miért van az, hogy tegnap óta nincs valakinek vendégkönye? Valakinek szeretettem volna képet tenni a vendégkönyvébe, de egyszerűen nincs neki? Mi történhetett?


----------



## reveteg (2011 Május 31)

Roselouis írta:


> Azt szeretném megtudni, hogy miért van az, hogy tegnap óta nincs valakinek vendégkönye? Valakinek szeretettem volna képet tenni a vendégkönyvébe, de egyszerűen nincs neki? Mi történhetett?



Alapvető dolog ha hibát jelentesz adjál konkrét adatot.
Most például kiről van szó.
A vendégkönyv beállításairól a tulajdonos is rendelkezik.
Talán éppen Ő kapcsolta ki.
*Ezért ebben az esetben az általánosság végképp nem jó*
Konkrétan Őt kérdezd meg 
Mert ekkor nem hiba van hanem talán éppen Ő kapcsolta ki mert nem kíván képet kapni.


----------



## drehas (2011 Június 6)

A canadahun nem küld értesítő-mélt a témakövetésről
sem freemail mélcímre sem citromélre
Minden opció jól van beállítva az engedélyezéshez


----------



## Melitta (2011 Június 6)

drehas írta:


> A canadahun nem küld értesítő-mélt a témakövetésről
> sem freemail mélcímre sem citromélre
> Minden opció jól van beállítva az engedélyezéshez



Remeljuk mostmar kapod az emaileket.


----------



## drehas (2011 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> Remeljuk mostmar kapod az emaileket.


A műszaki dolgokban nem sokat ér a reméljük és a bízom-benne
Ott sokat ér a megcsináltuk leteszteltük.
Ezek után ki lehet mondani: Jó , kész a hiba orvosolva
Azt kell mondjam :
A canadahun leveleit továbbra sem fogadja a citromél és a freemél
Tehát további javítás szükséges nem pedig remény.
Az autó benzinnel megy és munkával
Ha azt akarta mondani az adminisztrátor:
A hibát elhárította a gépész és késznek jelentette.
Akkor az elvégzett munkát köszönöm.De nem működik


----------



## drehas (2011 Június 7)

Annyit kell helyesbítenem: a freemail esetében működik


----------



## kondás (2011 Június 17)

sziasztok,
firefox 4.0.1 alatt iszonyatosan el van tolódva balra az oldal. így néz ki:



http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdvm.png/
semmilyen más oldalnál nincs hasonló probléma. nem tudnátok ezt javítani? végülis a firefox a legnépszerűbb böngésző magyarosrzságon. elég régen így van már. csak emiatt nem járok ide mostanában sajna 
köszi előre is kiss

szerk:
közben visszaolvasva látom, hogy a széles mód talán segít bár azt írják nem tartósan. azért kipróbálom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 18)

drehas írta:


> A canadahun nem küld értesítő-mélt a témakövetésről
> sem freemail mélcímre sem citromélre
> Minden opció jól van beállítva az engedélyezéshez


*Ha csak 2 oldalt visszalapozol, láthatod, hogfy a probléma már fel lett vetve, de a citromail oldalon kell állítani, azt pedig nem mi szerkesztjük:*


reveteg írta:


> nem kezelési probléma inkább hibabejelentés.
> Nem küld a rendszer e-mailt a féliratkozásokra sem és a privát levél érkezésre sem sem


*Valaki spam-ként jelenthette a CH-s e-mailt és amíg a rendszerből ezt nem törlik, addig a szűrőjük nem engedi át.
Megoldási lehetőség : másik mail cím használata, pl freemail, vagy gmail.
* 


kondás írta:


> sziasztok,
> firefox 4.0.1 alatt iszonyatosan el van tolódva balra az oldal. így néz ki:
> 
> 
> ...


*Biztos segít. Én is FF 4-t használok és normálisan mutatja a száles kinézet.
 *


----------



## mejutka (2011 Június 20)

Sziasztok!
Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy hogy lehet a fórumokba fájlt csatolni? Köszönöm a választ! mejutka


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 20)

mejutka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy hogy lehet a fórumokba fájlt csatolni? Köszönöm a választ! mejutka


*A fórumokba sehogy.
A hozzászólásodhoz a csatolás manager-rel (alul a *Képek / Fileok Csatolása* alatt)*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 21)

Néhány fórumtárs jelezte eltűnt egy csomó minden a profiloldaláról
Ez valami általános takarítás vagy egyéni túlkapás?
A tagot nem nevezem meg


----------



## Drucocu (2011 Június 21)

Sziasztok!

Én csak azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hol tudom megnézni azt, hogy ki köszönte meg és melyik hozzászólásomat?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 22)

Drucocu írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én csak azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hol tudom megnézni azt, hogy ki köszönte meg és melyik hozzászólásomat?
> 
> Előre is köszönöm!


*A Te esetedben 1 köszöneted van, amit a profiloldaladon lévő Statisztika fül-re kattintva, mint Drucocu hasznos üzenetei találsz meg (a József A verset. köszönte meg robokop)
 *


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 23)

Elnézést, átsiklottam az észrevétel felett.


reveteg írta:


> Néhány fórumtárs jelezte eltűnt egy csomó minden a profiloldaláról


*Úgy tűnik nem olvasták a Közlemény-t: : Üzenőfali törlés *


> Ez valami általános takarítás vagy egyéni túlkapás?
> A tagot nem nevezem meg


*Általános takarítás és nem kell megnevezni, de ha tag Ő is nyugodtan kérdezhet.
*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 23)

*(a kivételek erősítik a szabályt)*

A válaszodat köszönöm
Teszek egy megjegyzést általánosan: a kivételek nem érdekelnek(mert erősítik a szabályt)
Én nem hiszem hogy az emberek többsége azzal kel fekszik hogy a fórumom itt ott megjelenő a napi aktuális üzenetet elolvassa ha nem lett észrevéve hát ez a természet.Mennyi kiírás elsiklik éppen azért mert valahol eldugva megjelenik
Aki kiírta az tud róla (értelemszerű)
aki naponta ott kezd az is tudja .Ennyit a észrevehetőségről és a széljegyzetek egy könyvben dologról
*Annyit kérdeztem általános takarítás-e?*
Most kiegészítem a kérdést:
A takarításba nem játszhat -e szerepet egyéni bosszú?
*Pontosítok:*
Minden tag profiloldalát egyaránt kitörlik a tagsági minősítés nélkül?
Mindenkire vonatkozik a törlés? (George Orwell regénye)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 23)

reveteg írta:


> A válaszodat köszönöm
> Teszek egy megjegyzést általánosan: a kivételek nem érdekelnek(mert erősítik a szabályt)
> Én nem hiszem hogy az emberek többsége azzal kel fekszik hogy a fórumom itt ott megjelenő a napi aktuális üzenetet elolvassa ha nem lett észrevéve hát ez a természet.Mennyi kiírás elsiklik éppen azért mert valahol eldugva megjelenik


Híreket, meg időjárás jelentést sem kötelező nézni/hallgatni, de aki e miatt megázik, magára vessen.


> Aki kiírta az tud róla (értelemszerű)
> aki naponta ott kezd az is tudja .Ennyit a észrevehetőségről és a széljegyzetek egy könyvben dologról
> *Annyit kérdeztem általános takarítás-e?*
> Most kiegészítem a kérdést:
> A takarításba nem játszhat -e szerepet egyéni bosszú?


* NEM*


> *Pontosítok:*
> Minden tag profiloldalát egyaránt kitörlik a tagsági minősítés nélkül?


*IGEN*


> Mindenkire vonatkozik a törlés? (George Orwell szatirikus regénye)


* IGEN*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

Vajon *TH6777* aki ilyen mohón megköszönte flamingó írását érti e ezt a sort?


> Mindenkire vonatkozik a törlés? (George Orwell szatirikus regénye) *IGEN*


Mert ez az *IGEN* (valójában..)
Csak érteni kell a lényeget
Orwell elhíresült mondása:"Minden állat egyenlő, de.."


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 24)

*Megnyugtatlak érti, sőt a saját oldalával kezdte.*
*Megjegyzem az Orwell féle hasonlat nagyon nem ideillő, mert ide nem hoztak senkit.
Mert ide mindenki önként jön és marad, ha betartja a szabályokat (amik persze az idők folyamán módosulhatnak).*


----------



## reveteg (2011 Június 24)

> *Megnyugtatlak érti, sőt a saját oldalával kezdte.*
> *Megjegyzem az Orwell féle hasonlat nagyon nem ideillő, mert ide nem hoztak senkit.*


Akkor talán te nem?
Az egy jellembéli sajátosságot is kifejezett
Csak talán nem arra a személyre vonatkozik akire te gondolsz
Ezt az önként jön dumát hagyjad ezzel nem lehet elintézni mindent
Mert nem azért vagyunk hogy bambán nézzünk és nyújtogassuk kezünket mint az orwellből a Napóleon amikor minden állat nyakára ült
No most találd ki ki lett a Napóleon aki egy közüled
egy idézetet találtam valahol:Némely jóság köpönyege alól kilátszik az ördög patája


----------



## stefan2001 (2011 Június 24)

Sziasztok!

Csak arra szeretnék választ kapni hogy az oldalon a téma törlések csak úgy maguktól jönnek,vagy persze van valami oka is?!Legalább egy értesitő jöhetne hogy mi volt a baj,mert így hogyan következtessen az ember a legközelebbi hozzászólásánál?!

Előre is köszönöm a választ!


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 24)

reveteg írta:


> Akkor talán te nem?
> Az egy jellembéli sajátosságot is kifejezett
> Csak talán nem arra a személyre vonatkozik akire te gondolsz
> Ezt az önként jön dumát hagyjad ezzel nem lehet elintézni mindent
> ...



Neked nincs jobb dolgod, mint a kormányosokkal kötekedni?  Már rég lejárt lemez ez az egész, miért nem fogadod el végre és érted meg?  Azt hiszed, hogy Flamingonak nincs jobb dolga? Elég dolguk van így is a takarításokkal. 

Szép napot!
Bernikiss

UI.: mielőtt még valaki le talpnyalózna, közlöm vele, hogy elhamarkodottan és tévesen ne kezdjen el ítélkezni mások felett(akinek nem inge...), továbbá a barátaim mellett ezentúl is kiállok, s persze minden olyan CH tag mellett, akinek kicsit is fontos a CH sorsa és próbál ez ügyben valami nemes dolgot tenni (pl. elkezdi takarítani az üzifalát, vagy intéz a saját oldalán egy felhívást, hogy ne küldjön senki több képet, mert (ok kifejtése, stb)...)kiss


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 24)

stefan2001 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Csak arra szeretnék választ kapni hogy az oldalon a téma törlések csak úgy maguktól jönnek,vagy persze van valami oka is?!Legalább egy értesitő jöhetne hogy mi volt a baj,mert így hogyan következtessen az ember a legközelebbi hozzászólásánál?!
> 
> Előre is köszönöm a választ!



Szia, bár nem vagyok illetékes ez ügyben és nem rendelkezem bővebb információkkal, de valószínűnek tartom, hogy azért van ez, mert a CH szervere annyira le van már terhelve, hogy súroljuk az összeomlást... De majd jön egy kormányos, és kifejti a választ kérdésedre. Itt a CH-n senki semmit nem törölt még, csak akkor, ha nyomós ok volt rá és szoktak értesítőt küldeni mindig


----------



## stefan2001 (2011 Június 24)

oliyboty írta:


> Szia, bár nem vagyok illetékes ez ügyben és nem rendelkezem bővebb információkkal, de valószínűnek tartom, hogy azért van ez, mert a CH szervere annyira le van már terhelve, hogy súroljuk az összeomlást... De majd jön egy kormányos, és kifejti a választ kérdésedre. Itt a CH-n senki semmit nem törölt még, csak akkor, ha nyomós ok volt rá és szoktak értesítőt küldeni mindig




Köszönöm a választ!Viszont azért szeretnék hozzászólni ehhez a Flamingo-reveteg párharchoz egy pár szót!Sajnos elég szomorú hogy ezt így kell megvitatni!

Egy fórum,azért fórum hogy meglehessen beszélni a problémákat,és nem pedig azért hogy szemtelenül elküldjük a jó francba!Mindenki választ akar kapni a kérdésére,és nem arra kiváncsi hogy kinek mennyi dolga van az oldalon!Akkor el lehet rajta gondolkodni hogy egy fórumot egyáltalán miért is üzemeltetünk!Ez sajnos nem csak itt probléma!Arról nem is beszélve hogy ezután jön a...ki vagy rúgva,nem kell itt lenni...stb.

Nem hiába szokták mondani:Az ember a legnagyobb állat


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 25)

stefan2001 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Csak arra szeretnék választ kapni hogy az oldalon a téma törlések csak úgy maguktól jönnek,vagy persze van valami oka is?!Legalább egy értesitő jöhetne hogy mi volt a baj,mert így hogyan következtessen az ember a legközelebbi hozzászólásánál?!
> 
> Előre is köszönöm a választ!


* Kb. egy tucatszor már leírtam, de legyen még egyszer:
Ha elolvastad volna:Közlemény: : Üzenőfali törlés
akkor kb 2. hete tudnád.
De ezen felül a közösség/változások-ban is ott az üzenőfalak takarítása csak bele kellene olvasni.
Milyen más értesítőre gondoltál?
*


stefan2001 írta:


> Köszönöm a választ!Viszont azért szeretnék hozzászólni ehhez a Flamingo-reveteg párharchoz egy pár szót!Sajnos elég szomorú hogy ezt így kell megvitatni!


Nyugalom. Réveteg tagtársunk az örök elégedetlen. Ez a számára (és talán kicsit nekem is) ujjgyakorlat és nem párharc. Nekem persze csak annyira, amennyire időm engedi. Már csak azért sem, mert anno felajánlottam számára, hogy, ha ennyire jó a kritikai meglátása, álljon be mellém moderátorkodni, amit természetesen nem fogadott el.


> Egy fórum,azért fórum hogy meglehessen beszélni a problémákat,és nem pedig azért hogy szemtelenül elküldjük a jó francba!Mindenki választ akar kapni a kérdésére,és nem arra kiváncsi hogy kinek mennyi dolga van az oldalon!


*Remélem a fenti zöld sorokkal megválaszoltam a kérdésed. .*


> Akkor el lehet rajta gondolkodni hogy egy fórumot egyáltalán miért is üzemeltetünk!


*Érdekes felvetés. Van itt egy Fórumszabályzat. Ebben az áll *


> *A CanadaHun szabályzata *
> 
> *I. A CH célja, filozófiája és szerepvállalása:*
> 
> ...


*Ennél mélyebben hogyan fogalmazzunk, hogy miért üzemeltet valaki a SAJÁT zsebéből egy fórumot? (Mert ha nem tévedek Te sem fizettél egy árva petákot sem a használatálért.)*


> Ez sajnos nem csak itt probléma!Arról nem is beszélve hogy ezután jön a...ki vagy rúgva,nem kell itt lenni...stb.


*Rossz a sorrend? először nem kell itt lenni, vagyis nem kötelező a tagság - majd a megválunk egymástól.
De tudod a 300000-es tagsághoz (de akár 3000 tag esetén is) kell 1 tagnak igazodni a többiekhez és nem fordítva.
Mielőtt azt mondanád itt nem így van, mert egy valaki dönt a CH-n máris cáfolnám, mert aki régóta tag, tudja, hogy a pénzügyi lehetőségek függvényében lett a CH olyanná alakítva, amilyennek a tagok szeretnék látni - köszönöm gomb bevezetés, blog chat indítása...stb. - de még az a nyavalyás üzemnőfal is a tagok kérésére lett bevezetve - csak sajna nem bírja az eklézsia, ezért az extra funkcióját (képek tömkelege évekig tárolva) kénytelenek vagyunk megszüntetni.
Amúgy létezik egy galériai is ahová fel lehetett volna tenni a képeket, de van olyan tag, aki önmagának üzent több, mint 800 képpel. Ez szerinted OK?*


> Nem hiába szokták mondani:Az ember a legnagyobb állat


Ezzel egyet tudok érteni.


----------



## Melitta (2011 Június 25)

Reveteg fejezd be, utolso figyelemztetes. 


> Az egy jellembéli sajátosságot is kifejezett


Amennyiben nem tudod elfogadni a ch vezetoit ,es donteseit, megkoszonjuk eddigi reszveteledet.


----------



## stefan2001 (2011 Június 25)

Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## manocska80 (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni, miért van az, hogy régebbi képeket nem látok topicon belül? A "takarítás" miatt? - amennyiben nem: akkor pl, http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5884&page=482
itt, a 4815-ös hozzászólásban van egy csatolt fénykép, amire ha rákkattintok akkor a következő oldal jelenik meg, http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133095
nekem, itt ezt írja "Fórum üzenet: 
Nem létező Csatolás. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort"
Ez előfordul kifejezetten fényképes topicnál is régebbi hozzászólásoknál.
És a +1 kérdésem az lenne hogy amikor beállítom az üzenetkövetést, nem látom amikor olasottá válik.
Köszönöm a választ előre is. 
Üdv: manocska80


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Június 27)

manocska80 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> ....................
> És a +1 kérdésem az lenne hogy amikor beállítom az üzenetkövetést, nem látom amikor olasottá válik.
> ...


Manocska az üzenetkövetés csak azokat az üzeneteidet követi, amihez olvasási megerősítést kértél. Ezeknél, - amikor az üzenetkövetésre kattintasz - láthatod ha már elolvasta és visszaigazolta, és az olvasás időpontját is. Azt is láthatod, (ha kértél megerősítést), ha a címzett még nem olvasta el.


----------



## manocska80 (2011 Június 27)

Szia Arima, köszi a választ, ezt eddig én is így gondolom, csak akkor pontosabban a kérdés, hogy itt is van olyan mint a freemailnél, hogy nem jelz vissza amennyiben a címzett úgy akarja? Online szinte mindíg, persze én is ritkán lépek ki


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 27)

manocska80 írta:


> Szia Arima, köszi a választ, ezt eddig én is így gondolom, csak akkor pontosabban a kérdés, hogy itt is van olyan mint a freemailnél, hogy nem jelz vissza amennyiben a címzett úgy akarja? Online szinte mindíg, persze én is ritkán lépek ki



Szia,

Igen, mint a freemail esetében is, természetesen van lehetőség arra, hogy a megerősítés visszaigazolását ne küldjük el az illetőnek, aki szeretné tudni, hogy elolvastuk-e már vagy sem

Berni


----------



## madipi (2011 Június 27)

Sziasztok márciusban regisztráltam és nem enged semmit letölteni a 20 hozzászólásra hivatkozva már van 22 kb akkor mi van?


----------



## madipi (2011 Június 27)

Nem vagyok nagy számítógépes lehet valamit elnézek előre is köszi a választ


----------



## madipi (2011 Június 27)

Vagy annél a blognál kell hozzászólni20-szor ahonnan le szeretnék tölteni?


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 27)

madipi írta:


> Vagy annál a blognál kell hozzászólni20-szor ahonnan le szeretnék tölteni?



Jaj de édes  Nem ebben a topicban kell ellőni a 20 hozzászólást , sőt egyik topicban sem, hanem a szójátékok topicban, ami direkt erre lett kitalálva (összességében nézi a rendszer a hozzászólások számát, nem külön topiconként)...
Ami pedig a hozzászólásaid számát illeti, látom, hogy meg van a 25 db, állandó tag is vagy, de gondolom még nem telt el az a 24 vagy 48 óra, hogy aktiváljon a rendszer téged állandó taggá, ezért nem tudsz még töltögetni. Én azt javasolom neked, hogy várj még 1-2 napot türelemmel, utána menni fog már.


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Június 28)

oliyboty írta:


> Jaj de édes  Nem ebben a topicban kell ellőni a 20 hozzászólást , sőt egyik topicban sem, hanem a szójátékok topicban, ami direkt erre lett kitalálva (összességében nézi a rendszer a hozzászólások számát, nem külön topiconként)...
> Ami pedig a hozzászólásaid számát illeti, látom, hogy meg van a 25 db, állandó tag is vagy, de gondolom még nem telt el az a 24 vagy 48 óra, hogy aktiváljon a rendszer téged állandó taggá, ezért nem tudsz még töltögetni. Én azt javasolom neked, hogy várj még 1-2 napot türelemmel, utána menni fog már.


Március óta alighanem eltelt már 48 óra.


> Sziasztok márciusban regisztráltam és nem enged semmit letölteni a 20 hozzászólásra hivatkozva már van 22 kb akkor mi van?


viszont az összes hozzászólásodat tegnap egy óra alatt zavartad le, és fél óra múlva érdeklődtél.
Ennél - néha - egy kicsit tovább tarthat a frissítés. De látom már minden rendben van.
Üdv.


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 28)

*off hsz*



Arima3 írta:


> Március óta alighanem eltelt már 48 óra.
> 
> viszont az összes hozzászólásodat tegnap egy óra alatt zavartad le, és fél óra múlva érdeklődtél.
> Ennél - néha - egy kicsit tovább tarthat a frissítés. De látom már minden rendben van.
> Üdv.



Most az egód szólalt meg kedves Arima?  Üdvözlöm!kiss

Amúgy meg, nem írta egy szóval sem, hogy márciusban meg volt-e a 20 hsz-e vagy sem... 

UI.: Ha nem vetted volna észre, lassan már 1 éve nem kommunikálok veled semmilyen formában, így kérlek te se kommunikálj, reagálj semmilyen hozzászólásomra, mert én sem teszem! Lehet nehéz lesz kibírnod, de majd csak túl fogsz ezen a krízisponton jutni (ne reagálj, vagy ha szeretnél, akkor privátban, mert nem akarom offolni miattad a topicot)kiss


----------



## manocska80 (2011 Június 28)

Szia oliyboty!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni, miért van az, hogy régebbi képeket nem látok topicon belül? A "takarítás" miatt? - amennyiben nem: akkor pl, http://canadahun.com/forum/showthrea...=5884&page=482
itt, a 4815-ös hozzászólásban van egy csatolt fénykép, amire ha rákkattintok akkor a következő oldal jelenik meg, http://canadahun.com/forum/attachmen...hmentid=133095
nekem, itt ezt írja "Fórum üzenet: 
Nem létező Csatolás. Amennyiben egy linket követtél kérjük értesítsd az adminisztrátort"
Ez előfordul kifejezetten fényképes topicnál is régebbi hozzászólásoknál.

Köszi


----------



## oliyboty (2011 Június 28)

manocska80 írta:


> Szia oliyboty!
> 
> Azt szeretném megkérdezni, miért van az, hogy régebbi képeket nem látok topicon belül? A "takarítás" miatt? - amennyiben nem: akkor pl, http://canadahun.com/forum/showthrea...=5884&page=482
> itt, a 4815-ös hozzászólásban van egy csatolt fénykép, amire ha rákkattintok akkor a következő oldal jelenik meg, http://canadahun.com/forum/attachmen...hmentid=133095
> ...




Szia,

Nem tudok biztos választ adni a feltett kérdésedre, de én arra tudok gondolni, hogy azért van ez, mert törlődtek már azok a csatolások a CH oldaláról és ezért írja ki. Ha egy topic inaktívvá válik és már inaktív jó pár hónapja, s ha törlésre kerül ebből kifolyólag, akkor is ilyen üzenetet küld neked. Én azt javaslom, hogy írj privát üzenetet egy kormányosnak ezzel kapcsolatosan, mert ő tudja biztosan az okát és készségesen válaszol neked minden felmerülő kérdésedre.

További szép napot!
Bernikiss


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Június 29)

manocska80 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Azt szeretném megkérdezni, miért van az, hogy régebbi képeket nem látok topicon belül? A "takarítás" miatt? - amennyiben nem: akkor pl, http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5884&page=482
> itt, a 4815-ös hozzászólásban van egy csatolt fénykép, amire ha rákkattintok akkor a következő oldal jelenik meg, http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=133095
> ...


*A Canadahun sajnos csak 1 évre visszamenőleg tudja tárolni a hozzászólások csatolásait. (Több nem fér az 1 TB-ba)*



> És a +1 kérdésem az lenne hogy amikor beállítom az üzenetkövetést, nem látom amikor olasottá válik.
> Köszönöm a választ előre is.
> Üdv: manocska80


*Az üzenetkövetés azt jelenti, hogy a beállított gyakorisággal (hetente, naponta, vagy akár azonnal) küld értesítést a CH az adott téma új üzeneteiről.
Azt magadnak kell állítanod, hogy a rendszer olvasottnak tekintsen-e egy hszt-t vagy sem*


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 28)

Okos dolog lenne valami telefonról is használható megjelenítési módra áttérni... tegnap kipróbáltam, és nem nagyon lehet használni az oldalt, a fórumot pl egyáltalán nem.


----------



## Feketerigó (2011 Július 29)

*blogokra való reakciók*

*Kedves Flamingó!*

*Nagyon szépen kérlek, segíts nekem kibogozni, hogy*
*miként tudom elérni, hogy a rendszer jelezze az általam*
*olvasott blogra írott hozzászólást.Köszönöm szépen*
*F.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Július 29)

doc999 írta:


> 1. Csak gratulálni tudok a tisztelt moderátoroknak az ebook keresése topik törléséért - az egy dolog h sokan már rég itt vannak de sokan csak nem olyan rég óta, pl én is, és szívesen megnéztem volna h mások mit töltöttek fel 2006 óta...annyi felesleges topikot láttam itt (és az ebookos, nyelvtanulós topikokon kívül amúgy nem sok érdekeset, de ez sem a moderátorok érdeme hanem azé a lelkes magé akik fáradhatatlanul töltenek fel ...), ahova csak ritkán írnak, miért nem törölték inkább azt, ha már annyira kell a hely a szerveren. Több ésszel nem lehetett volna végezni ezt?
> 
> 2. A látássérült lányt nem tudom miért kellett kitiltani, nem láttam h bármi rosszat is írt volna - kicsit emberségesebben nem lehetett volna ezt kezelni? Azért ő beregisztrált a privát nevével, miért kell vkit így megalázni h most azt látják az ismerősei h kitiltották? Akkor töröljék a profilját és a hozzászólásait is pl, de nem lett volna jobb előbb pl privát levélben tájékoztatni h ez meg ez ütközik a fórumszabályzattal? Egy látássérült embernek nehezebb használnia az internetet, javaslom h pl az oldalt először is akadálymentesítsék ahogy jobb oldalakon is meg van oldva mert a látássérülteknek is ugyanannyi joguk van használni az oldalt és a netet! Nem kívánom egyik moderátornak sem h megtudja milyen látássérültként írni, csak azt h próbáljanak meg nagyobb empátiával lenni irántuk mert nekik nehezebb az élet! Köszönöm


*Észrevételed továbbítottam az admin felé, mert nem tudom miről van szó (mivel nem az én területem és nem is technikai adolog).*


Sidhe írta:


> Okos dolog lenne valami telefonról is használható megjelenítési módra áttérni... tegnap kipróbáltam, és nem nagyon lehet használni az oldalt, a fórumot pl egyáltalán nem.


*Nekem műxik androidos telón.
Igaz a teteje kicsit elcsúszik, de élvezhető.*


Feketerigó írta:


> *Kedves Flamingó!*
> 
> *Nagyon szépen kérlek, segíts nekem kibogozni, hogy*
> *miként tudom elérni, hogy a rendszer jelezze az általam*
> ...


Van a blog oldalon (balra középen egy oszlop):







Saját blogod




Új blogbejegyzés




Feliratkozás erre a blogra**




RSS csatorna megtekintése




Jelöld a blogot olvasottnak




Blog Vezérlőpult
 
***Itt állíthatod, hogy kövess egy blogot, a hozzászólás pedig elvben látszik, hacsak a blog tulajdonosa be nem állított pl saját moderációt.
*


----------



## TessaZ (2011 Augusztus 1)

Üdv, 1 kérdésem lenne: csatolt fajl-okbol akartam letöltenni de ezt adja ki TessaZ, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához. Ebben, vagy ebben a témában ezeket könnyedén összegyűjtheted.
Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte............ nem értem miért hiszen már 1 éve regisztráltam és megvan a 20 hozzászólásom...nagyon fontos lenne mert ez az egyetlen hely ahol megtaláltam egyik nagyon keresett és szeretett könyvet amit el szeretnék olvasni...segítségedet előre is köszönöm...


----------



## TessaZ (2011 Augusztus 1)

olvasgattam a mar feltett kérdések közt és találtam a problémámra a választ..köszönöm...


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 2)

doc999 írta:


> *a moderátor teljesen indokolatlanul törölt hasznos üzeneteket az Olasz tanodából.* Ennyi erővel az összes angol meg német fórum felét is letörölhetné kb (érdekes más nyelvi topikban nem láttam h törölték volna) vagy akár a fél canadahun-t
> 
> maradok tisztelettel, üdv


 

********

Azok a bejegyzések kerültek törlésre, amik tartalmuknál fogva nem kapcsolódnak a nyelvtanuláshoz.
Műfaját tekintve inkább magánlevelezésnek nevezném.

Amennyiben olaszul szeretnétek egymással társalogni, javaslom egy ilyen témájú topik nyitását.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 2)

doc999 írta:


> Látom már h igazam volt, mert a zsuzsanna03-hoz tartozik a tanulás topik, ő tiltotta MINDEN OK NÉLKÜL a látássérült lányt is. Kicsit sok szabálytalanságot szíveskedett elkövetni zsuzsanna03 mostanában, és íly módon bosszút állni rajtam csak mert szóvá tettem ezeket a bántó igazságtalanságokat, nagyon gyermeteg és kicsinyes húzásnak tartom!
> Kérem a többi moderátorokat h figyeljenek erre jobban oda. Köszönöm.


 
****

Senkit nem tiltottam ki , sőt azt sem értem, hogy miről beszélsz.


----------



## doc333 (2011 Augusztus 4)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ****
> 
> Senkit nem tiltottam ki , sőt azt sem értem, hogy miről beszélsz.





drága zsuzsanna03! Vagy melitta! Köszi h megszüntettétek a regisztrációmat. Nem tudom mi rosszat követtem el. Még új vagyok ezen a fórumon, de azért megfigyeltem 1-2 dolgot, láttam h te moderáltál a német témáknál, tudom h te tiltottad le a látássérült lányt minden ok nélkül (aki azóta már nincs kitiltva) - nem értettem mi okból, ezért engedtem meg magamnak olyan hangnemet, amelyet nem kellett volna, de amíg te a kritizálásra vagy hiperérzékeny, én az igazságtalanságra. Tényleg elnézésédet kérem ha megbántottalak volna amiért szóvá tettem az említett ok nélküli kitiltást, és h miért lett törölve az ebook keresése téma, és a hangnemért is, nem akartam senkit megbántani. Viszont eddig 1 alkalom volt, h nézeteltérésbe keveredtem moderátorral, nem itt, kaptam figyelmeztetésfélét, és meg volt beszélve. Tudtommal szólásszabadság van! Nekem is jogom van írni ide, és szólni ha problémám van. 
Most te itt ha moderátor vagy, sztem benne van a pakliban, h nemcsak kellemes beírásokat kapsz, hanem kritikát is. Mivel demokrácia van, ennek lerendezését semmiképpen sem abban látom, h másokat is felháborító módon elkezded törölgetni a hozzászólásokat abban a fórumban ahova írtam. Ez nem egy korrekt eljárás, és nem voltál őszinte sem.
Egyébként meg ha szavadon akarnálak fogni azt mondanám h az őszinte szó nem mindig kellemes, de én legalább őszinte voltam.
Szerintem ennyire nem kell megijedni ha vki szóvá tesz vmit! Gondolom Neked sem esne túl jól ha vki így viselkedne Veled.
Köszi h elolvastad! Tisztelettel


----------



## Melitta (2011 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Doc333
Ez beirasod nyugodtan priviben elkuldhetted volna, ha ennyire csak vadaskodasrol szol leveled.
Egyik neven sem vagy kitiltva se a Doc999 sem.
Jo lenne ha nem allitanal olyan dolgokat ami nem fedi a valosagot.
A moderalas tobb eves tapasztalt kormanyosok vegzik , es jol ,rengeteg munkajuk fekszik abban,hogy a tobbseg jol erezze magad nalunk.
Sajnalom ha valakinek van par beirasa es messzemeno kovetkezteteseket es kritikakat enged meg maganak.
Mi celbol is?

Figyelmedbe ajanlom a szabalyzatunkat ismet olvasd el , es maris fogod tudni a moderacio nem tartozik a nyilvanosagra , amennyiben nem ertesz egyet lehet privit vagy emailt kuldeni.

Maradj szuken a topic temajanal, amennyiben nem nagyon konyen lehet valoban torolni foguk regisztraciodat.


----------



## sebszab (2011 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!
Most vagyok itt előszőr ezen az oldalon és szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mit jelent az, hogy " HIDE-dal linkelj" - valószínű nagyon egyszerű valami lehet, de sajnos én nem értem és nem szeretnék megint valami hibát elkövetni. 
Köszi a választ


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 22)

sebszab írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Most vagyok itt előszőr ezen az oldalon és szeretném megkérdezni, hogy mit jelent az, hogy " HIDE-dal linkelj" - valószínű nagyon egyszerű valami lehet, de sajnos én nem értem és nem szeretnék megint valami hibát elkövetni.
> *Köszi a választ*


*
A CanadaHun-on Néhány fórumtémát kivéve nem engedélyezett a CH-n kívülre mutató linkek használata.
Ahol engedélyezett, ott a




gomb lenyomásakor megjelenő *(HIDE)(/HIDE)* kapcsok közé kell a linket tenni.
Például hide nélkül
www.canadahun.com 
Hide kapcsok között:
[HIDE]www.canadahun.com[/HIDE]*


----------



## tistvan2 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Sidhe írta:


> Okos dolog lenne valami telefonról is használható megjelenítési módra áttérni... tegnap kipróbáltam, és nem nagyon lehet használni az oldalt, a fórumot pl egyáltalán nem.



Igen ez tényleg jó lenne.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Ahogy már írtam, használható mobilról is a fórum.
Igaz a fejlécet eltolja (Samsug G Spica-n és iPhone-n kipróbáltam).
Persze nem túl kényelmes, de még moderálni is szoktam azon a felületen, ha nincs más megoldás.*


----------



## mariannn (2011 Augusztus 23)

sziasztok! technikai segítséget szeretnék kérni a fórum a használatához. 
köszi előre is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Augusztus 23)

mariannn írta:


> sziasztok! technikai segítséget szeretnék kérni a fórum a használatához.
> köszi előre is


*Itt gyakorolhatsz: HOMOKOZÓ, avagy PRÓBÁLKOZOM, de nem megy
Meg aztán a fórumszabályokat sem árt tanulmányozni.(lásd aláírásom)*


----------



## most (2011 Szeptember 10)

lehetne kapni egy hozzászólások korábbi belépésed óta gombot..vagy egy az elmúlt 24óra üzeneteit belépés esetén is ? vs a keresőbe ...

köszi


----------



## shark75 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék megosztani a fórumozó társaimmal egy-két pdf formátumú file-t,de a terjedelme végett nem tudom feltölteni az oldalra.
Tudna nekem valaki segíteni a HIDE használatában?
Az egyelőre nem segítség , hogy a (HIDE)(HIDE) közé illesszem a linket.
Milyen linket, hogy hozzam létre,stb..
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 12)

shark75 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék megosztani a fórumozó társaimmal egy-két pdf formátumú file-t,de a terjedelme végett nem tudom feltölteni az oldalra.
> Tudna nekem valaki segíteni a HIDE használatában?
> Az egyelőre nem segítség , hogy a (HIDE)(HIDE) közé illesszem a linket.


*Pedig a HIDE csak ennyi...*


> Milyen linket, hogy hozzam létre,stb..
> Köszönöm!


*Ha a pdf file mérete nagyobb mint 4-5 MB (ugyanis kb ennyi fér fel ide), akkor azt feltöltheted valamilyen tárhelyre (fájlmegosztó oldalra) és annak a linkjét teszed a hide tagok közé.
Persze csak abban a témában, ahol a linkelés megengedett.*


----------



## signore (2011 Szeptember 15)

Szevasztok
A probléma ugyan nem közvetlenül a fórum kezelésével kapcsolatos, de jobb helyet nem találtam.
Üzenetet kaptam egy témában történt új bejegyzésről, melyre feliratkoztam, a következő kísérő üzenettel:
"Lehetséges, hogy az üzenet nem a következő személy küldte:[email protected]"
Bizonyára egy ilyen üzenet a kevésbé járatos felhasználókat elrettentheti, úgy gondolom orvosolni illene a problémát.
Elnézést kérek, ha esetleg olyan oldalt linkelek a probléma elhárításához ami számotokra egyértelmű, csak a segítő szándék vezérel.
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=hu&ctx=mail&answer=185812


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Elnézést, ez a "probléma" sem kifejezetten a fórum használatával kapcsolatos....vagy mégis?
Katalin/Anyoka már vagy 3 napja ki van tiltva a CH-ról. A profil oldalán mégis az olvasható, hogy utoljára aktív ma 10.45-kor PM.
Vagyis néhány perce. Na ez hogy lehet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 16)

Arima3 írta:


> Elnézést, ez a "probléma" sem kifejezetten a fórum használatával kapcsolatos....vagy mégis?
> Katalin/Anyoka már vagy 3 napja ki van tiltva a CH-ról. A profil oldalán mégis az olvasható, hogy utoljára aktív ma 10.45-kor PM.
> Vagyis néhány perce. Na ez hogy lehet?


*Nyilván bekapcsolta a gépét a a böngészője automatikusan megpróbált belépni a CH-ra.
Az aktivitás ugyanis azt jelenti, hogy "valamit" végrehajtott a Ch motor az adott nick-kel kapcsolatban (pl. nem engedte belépni).
*


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Szeptember 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nyilván bekapcsolta a gépét a a böngészője automatikusan megpróbált belépni a CH-ra.
> Az aktivitás ugyanis azt jelenti, hogy "valamit" végrehajtott a Ch motor az adott nick-kel kapcsolatban (pl. nem engedte belépni).
> *


A böngésző nem próbál meg sehová belépni magától.
De akkor elárulom azt is, hogy a *Kitiltott (banned)* mellett rövid ideig még láttam zölden virítani az *online(elérhető)* jelzést is. Ez így együtt elég érdekes volt. 
...aktivitás....hmmm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 16)

Arima3 írta:


> A böngésző nem próbál meg sehová belépni magától.
> De akkor elárulom azt is, hogy a *Kitiltott (banned)* mellett rövid ideig még láttam zölden virítani az *online(elérhető)* jelzést is. Ez így együtt elég érdekes volt.
> ...aktivitás....hmmm


*Én meg elárulom, hogy amennyiben előzőleg kipipálta a legyen állandóra bejelentkezve négyzetet és a böngészőjét nem a fájl->kilépés (vagy jobb felsőX) -el zárta, akkor a legtöbb intelligens böngésző AUTOMATIKUSAN megpróbálja visszaállítani az azt megelőző állapotát. (merthogy akár áramszünet miatt is kieshetett a gép a netről).
Ebben az esetben akár a megkérdezésed nélkül is be fog jelentkezni, az elmentett nick-kel/jelszóval és online lesz, amíg a szerver vissza nem jelez a számítógépnek, hogy ezt már nem teheti.
Vagyis egy rövid időre online lesz, majd a szerver kitilt és szolgai módon bejegyzi, hogy utoljára aktív - a kizárás pillanatában. 
Remélem a válaszom értelmezhető volt.
De ha kéred csinálhatunk egy kísérletet: egy adott időpontban kizárlak, majd egy óra elteltével visszaengedlek. Valószínűleg ugyanezt fogod tapasztalni.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 16)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> A probléma ugyan nem közvetlenül a fórum kezelésével kapcsolatos, de jobb helyet nem találtam.
> Üzenetet kaptam egy témában történt új bejegyzésről, melyre feliratkoztam, a következő kísérő üzenettel:
> "Lehetséges, hogy az üzenet nem a következő személy küldte:[email protected]"
> ...


*Először is elnézést. Átsiklottam a hsz felett.
Mivel a szerver automatikus üzeneteket generál (például regisztrációkor, vagy témakövetéskor) és azt nem úgy teszi, hogy belép a gmail fiókba, majd elküldi, hanem kvázi saját mail szerverként - a gmail automatikusan hozzáteszi a "vészjelzését".
Ha az erőforrásaink engednék, akár saját valami(kukac)canadahun.com címe lehetne mindenkinek, de sajna ez egyelőre nem megy.
Ha például az otthoni gépeden kitekintő gyorsvonat van (Outlook Express), akkor az elküldött leveleid is csak annyiban kapcsolódnak a mögötte lévő freemail, gmail..-os e-mail címhez, hogy beállítot a fiókod jelszavát (hiszen a beérkező leveleket onnét halássza) és megadod az internet szolgáltatód - tehát nem az ingyenes tárhely mail szerverét (smtp). A rendszer leellenőrzi, hogy jogosult vagy-e az adott fiók használatára és csak igen esetén küldi el az adott elektronikus leveled. Kizárva ezzel azt, hogy valaki (akár Obama) e-mail címével visszaélhess.
Abban viszont igazad van, hogy a Sender Policy Framework-nak vagy sender ID-nek utána kellene nézni. Ezt jelezni is fogom a webmesterünk felé.
*


----------



## signore (2011 Szeptember 16)

Nem kötözködni akarok, mi sem áll távolabb tőlem. Több olyan oldalt tartok karban, amely az automatikus üzenetek továbbításához gmail címet használ, (fórumok, galériák, blogok) egyikkel sincs ilyen gondom. Ezek az oldalak sem belépéssel küldik az üzeneteket, nem is tehetik, hisz nem adok meg jelszót, tehát nem tudnának belépni, a gugli mégsem hisztizik. Mindezt csak azért írtam le, mert ebből kiindulva feltételezem, hogy valamilyen Policy probléma lehet az ok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 17)

signore írta:


> Nem kötözködni akarok, mi sem áll távolabb tőlem.


*Természetesen nem is vettem annak*


> Több olyan oldalt tartok karban, amely az automatikus üzenetek továbbításához gmail címet használ, (fórumok, galériák, blogok) egyikkel sincs ilyen gondom. Ezek az oldalak sem belépéssel küldik az üzeneteket, nem is tehetik, hisz nem adok meg jelszót, tehát nem tudnának belépni, a gugli mégsem hisztizik. Mindezt csak azért írtam le, mert ebből kiindulva feltételezem, hogy valamilyen Policy probléma lehet az ok.


*Teljességgel egyetértek. 
Azért írtam (és írok sokszor) olyan "szájbarágósan", mert a tagjaink közül sokan vannak akik képzetlenek ezen a téren és nem értik még a kérdést/felvetést sem.
Ezt már valahol le is írtam, hogy elnézést a túl leegyszerűsített megfogalmazásokért, de azt szeretném, hogy minél többen értsék amit leírok, ha már megtisztelnek a beírásom elolvasásával.
Visszatérve az általad jelzett problémára - ahogy én is írtam ID vagy policy gond lehet, de ez a webmester asztala (aki nálunk Goyo), de mivel számára a CH csak egy - igaz kiemelt - szájt, az üzemeltetettek közül, nem tudom mikor fog tudni sort keríteni a probléma ellenőrzésére.
*


----------



## cat34 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Kedves FLAMINGO!

Arra gondoltam, hogy itt teszem fel kérdésemet, mivel nem tudtam, hová is forduljak:

Mit jelent az, hogy BANned - kitiltott? 

Előre is köszönöm válaszod.


----------



## signore (2011 Szeptember 20)

Szia
Bár nem vagyok FLAMINGO, válaszolok a kérdésedre.
Pontosan azt jelenti, amit írtál, "kitiltott".
A tagot valamelyik moderátor vagy adminisztrátor renitens, a fórum szellemével nem összeegyeztethető viselkedése, hozzászólása miatt időszakosan, vagy véglegesen kitiltotta a fórumról.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Szeptember 21)

signore írta:


> Szia
> Bár nem vagyok FLAMINGO, válaszolok a kérdésedre.
> Pontosan azt jelenti, amit írtál, "kitiltott".
> A tagot valamelyik moderátor vagy adminisztrátor renitens, a fórum szellemével nem összeegyeztethető viselkedése, hozzászólása miatt időszakosan, vagy véglegesen kitiltotta a fórumról.


 

Köszönöm a válaszod signore!

Sejtettem, hogy erről lehet szó. Már csak azt nem értem, hogy az egyik barátom (icu56) - statisztikáját látva - nem szólt soha semmihez hozzá, mégis kitiltották.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Szeptember 21)

cat34 írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszod signore!
> 
> Sejtettem, hogy erről lehet szó. Már csak azt nem értem, hogy az egyik barátom (icu56) - statisztikáját látva - nem szólt soha semmihez hozzá, mégis kitiltották.


*Az hogy nem látsz hozzászólást, nem azt jelenti, hogy nem is szólt hozzá a tag, hanem azt, hogy JELENLEG mennyi ÉRVÉNYES hozzászólása van.
Ebbe nem tartoznak bele a törölt üzenetek - aminek a száma akár a többszöröse lehet az érvényes üzeneteknek.
Aki spam-el, azaz teleszemeteli a témákat oda nem való hozzászólásokkal, az bizony icu56 sorsára jut(hat).
Ugyanis a barátod ezt tette annak ellenére, hogy maga az admin figyelmeztette rá. Mivel a figyelmeztetés ellenére sem hagyta abba, sajnálattal megváltunk tőle.
Megjegyzem, ha a barátod be szeretne lépni a fenti tájékoztató magyarázat várná, persze rövidebb formában.*


----------



## cat34 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon köszönöm kedves FLAMINGO!

Olvastam a szabályzatot, tisztában vagyok vele, hogy csak kultúráltan és politikamentesen lehet megnyilvánulni. Ezt pedig csak üdvözölni tudom, bár az is igaz, hogy már töröltek hozzászólásom nekem is. 
Nagyon jó, hogy itt a CH-n mindenféle mocskolódás nélkül lehet beszélgetni, barátkozni. Annyi "szemét" van a világban, jó egy kis oázis a sivatagbankiss.


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok!

Megköszönték az egyik üzenetemet. Hogy tudom megnézni, hogy melyiket? Mondjuk az utolsó egy héten... ha már letöltésszámláló nincs, ami régebben volt ugyi 

Köszönöm


----------



## quandorra (2011 Október 5)

Körülbelül másfél éve jeleztem, kértem, hogy a Firefox könyvjelző eszköztárába jelenjen meg a Canadahun ikonképe, elküldtem a hozzá szükséges információkat is a programozó fele, hogyan lehet ezt megvalósítani. (Kezdő programozónak fél óra munka.) Akkor semmilyen pozitív választ nem kaptam erre, most másfél év után, látom végre megvalósult. Talán új programozója van a fórumnak?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 5)

Hopi958 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Megköszönték az egyik üzenetemet. Hogy tudom megnézni, hogy melyiket? Mondjuk az utolsó egy héten... ha már letöltésszámláló nincs, ami régebben volt ugyi
> 
> Köszönöm


*A profiloldaladon a statisztikáknál van a Hopi958 hasznos üzenetei pont. Ha rákattintasz, kiadja a mások által megköszönt beírásaid listáját.*


quandorra írta:


> Körülbelül másfél éve jeleztem, kértem, hogy a Firefox könyvjelző eszköztárába jelenjen meg a Canadahun ikonképe, elküldtem a hozzá szükséges információkat is a programozó fele, hogyan lehet ezt megvalósítani. (Kezdő programozónak fél óra munka.) Akkor semmilyen pozitív választ nem kaptam erre, most másfél év után, látom végre megvalósult. Talán új programozója van a fórumnak?


*Nem, de csak most jutott rá ideje, ugyanis a CH csak egy az általa felügyelt szájtoknak.*


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A profiloldaladon a statisztikáknál van a Hopi958 hasznos üzenetei pont. Ha rákattintasz, kiadja a mások által megköszönt beírásaid listáját.*
> ...


Köszönöm , hogy válaszoltál, de khmmm.... a lista időrendi sorrendben adja fel a megköszönt üziket, ahhoz, hogy tudjam, hogy éppen melyik volt az utolsó "köszönöm" és melyik hsz-omra vonatkozott, ahhoz tudnom kellene valamennyi üzim "köszönöm" darabszámát és "végignyálazni", na neeee.... de azért köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 5)

Hopi958 írta:


> Köszönöm , hogy válaszoltál, de khmmm.... a lista időrendi sorrendben adja fel a megköszönt üziket, ahhoz, hogy tudjam, hogy éppen melyik volt az utolsó "köszönöm" és melyik hsz-omra vonatkozott, ahhoz tudnom kellene valamennyi üzim "köszönöm" darabszámát és "végignyálazni", na neeee.... de azért köszi


*Ha vetted volna a fáradságot, hogy elolvasod, a link felett ott találod: *


> 1,236 alkalommal 205 üzenetét köszönték meg


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha vetted volna a fáradságot, hogy elolvasod, a link felett ott találod: *


Lehet, hogy én fogalmazok rosszul, de szerintem nem értjük egymást. Akkor nézzük meg konkrétan: az 1236. (vagyis az utolsó) "köszönöm" melyik üzenetre érkezett?


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 5)

Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden
problémádat megoldja, de annyi embert
bosszant körülötted, hogy érdemes kipróbálni!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 6)

Dulyfuli007 írta:


> Nem biztos, hogy a pozitív hozzáállás minden
> problémádat megoldja, de annyi embert
> bosszant körülötted, hogy érdemes kipróbálni!


Ha ezt nekem írtad, akkor a kérdésem, hogy ennél pozitívabban hogyan?


Hopi958 írta:


> Lehet, hogy én fogalmazok rosszul, de szerintem nem értjük egymást. Akkor nézzük meg konkrétan: az 1236. (vagyis az utolsó) "köszönöm" melyik üzenetre érkezett?


*Most végre megértettem a problémád, de attól tartok, hogy eddig sem tudtad megállapítani, hogy melyik volt az utoljára megköszönt üzeneted, mert eddig is a megköszönt üzenetek beírási időpontja alapján sorolta fel a gép a megköszönt üzeneteket.
(Persze, ha minden nap nézed a számlálót és felírod egy füzetbe, hogy melyik a legújabban megköszönt üzeneted)
Őszintén szólva nem érzem a dolog jelentőségét, mert, ha valaki több, mint 1000 köszönetet kapott, az önmagában is egyfajta megerősítés, hogy jó posztokat (hozzászólásokat) ír.

*


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Most végre megértettem a problémád, de attól tartok, hogy eddig sem tudtad megállapítani, hogy melyik volt az utoljára megköszönt üzeneted, mert eddig is a megköszönt üzenetek beírási időpontja alapján sorolta fel a gép a megköszönt üzeneteket.
> *


ezért bátorkodtam megkérdezni 


FLAMINGO írta:


> *
> Őszintén szólva nem érzem a dolog jelentőségét, mert, ha valaki több, mint 1000 köszönetet kapott, az önmagában is egyfajta megerősítés, hogy jó posztokat (hozzászólásokat) ír.
> *


én egy ilyen kíváncsi természetű vagyok, és csak azt kérem, ha rajtam kívül van még ilyen, akkor nyomjon ide egy "köszönöm" gombot :wink:
És mindent félretéve, nagyon köszönöm, hogy ennyit foglalkoztál ezzel a dologgal!


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2011 Október 7)

Hello, szeretnek egy kis segitseget kerni, egy ideje ugyanis problema van az oldal betoltesevel, tobb geprol is probaltam belepni, es mindig ugyanaz tortenik, nevezetesen:
belepes utan katt a vezerlopulthoz, es az oldal "szetesik", mintegy "szelteben megnyulik" duplaaakkorara, megjelenik az also gorgetosav.
Ennel is zavarobb, hogy a "vezerlopult, blogok, sugo..." cimsor kettetorik, es nagy nehezsegekkel lehet kattintani ra.
Miert van ez? Tudom kotni ahhoz, amikortol van a kezdolapon az a radio, amit szinten nem tudok hallgatni, mert allandoan lefagyasztja az oldalt, de ez most annyira nem relevans.

Tudna nekem valaki segiteni, csak hulye vagyok es nem ertek a gephez vagy tenyleg valami beallitasi problema van?
Ja es bongeszotol fuggetlen a problema.

THX for help!

Rixy


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 Október 7)

RixavanDerMaat írta:


> Hello, szeretnek egy kis segitseget kerni...
> Rixy


ezt próbáld ki, nekem (is) bejött (#9418)


----------



## signore (2011 Október 9)

Szevasztok
Valami megoldást kellene találni a fórum főoldalán lévő áruházi ízelítőre, mert gyengébb gépeken folyamatosan 100%-on pörgeti a processzort, jelentősen lassítva a gépet. Igaz ez nálam Linuxon és XP-n is. Kénytelen voltam blokkolni, mert ellenkező esetben kínszenvedés a gépeim használata.
Jobban utána néztem a dolognak és arra jutottam, hogy a gyengébb gép - lassabb net párosításnál van gond. Ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy sokan okos telefonnal neteznek, bizonyára nem vagyok egyedül a problémával.


----------



## Normandie* (2011 November 3)

Sziasztok!
Korábban már többször látogattam meg az oldalt az elmúlt hónapokban, de most regisztráltam csak, mert szerettem volna a fórumon kérdést feltenni és segítséget kérni. A regisztráció után szembesültem azzal, hogy 20 hozzászólással rendelkezni kell ahhoz, hogy új témát indíthassak. Ehhez segítségként kaptam két fórumtémát mint kiindulási segítséget, de nem igazán értem ott mit kéne tennem. Egyfelől lezártnak tűnik mindkettő, másfelől pedig csak be kéne írnom 20 hozzászólást egymás után és meg is lennék ezzel a részével?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 November 3)

Normandie* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Korábban már többször látogattam meg az oldalt az elmúlt hónapokban, de most regisztráltam csak, mert szerettem volna a fórumon kérdést feltenni és segítséget kérni. A regisztráció után szembesültem azzal, hogy 20 hozzászólással rendelkezni kell ahhoz, hogy új témát indíthassak. Ehhez segítségként kaptam két fórumtémát mint kiindulási segítséget, de nem igazán értem ott mit kéne tennem. Egyfelől lezártnak tűnik mindkettő, másfelől pedig csak be kéne írnom 20 hozzászólást egymás után és meg is lennék ezzel a részével?


 
******

A lezát topikokba beírtam a használható linkeket.


----------



## Erka32 (2011 December 3)

sziasztok!

jó néhány hete nem tudok belpni az oldalra csak explorerrel, ha más böngészővel próbálom ezt az üzenetet kapom:

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 25033 bytes) in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/showthread.php* on line *1272*

*amit nem értek, ugyanis a gépemen kb 70 Gb szabad kapacitás van.*
*Egyszer már érdeklődtem mi leht a probléma és azt a választ kaptam próbáljak meg más időpontban feljönni, mert akkor sokan vannak fent. Ez azért nem igaz, mert ha egy időben nyitom meg két vagy akár három böngészővel csak az explorerrel sikerül, de az nagyon lassú. *

*Tudna valaki segíteni*


----------



## eg843 (2011 December 18)

Üdv!

A keresés nem működik,valami adatbázis hibát ír ki!


----------



## Troger911 (2011 December 18)

Üdv!
Megerősíteném, nálam sem megy!


----------



## Hopi958 (2011 December 19)

Lehetne kérni valami infót a jelenlegi status quoról?
Csak mert megérdemeljük


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 20)

*Tájékoztatás*



eg843 írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> A keresés nem működik,valami adatbázis hibát ír ki!





Troger911 írta:


> Üdv!
> Megerősíteném, nálam sem megy!





Hopi958 írta:


> Lehetne kérni valami infót a jelenlegi status quoról?
> Csak mert megérdemeljük


*Amint az már minden alfórumban közleményként ismertettük (Tájékoztatás), volt egy szerver szolgáltatói hiba, ami működési gondokat okozott és okoz(hat) jelenleg is.
A technikai személyzet dolgozik a hibák kijavításán és remélhetőleg az ünnepekre helyreáll minden.
addig is a türelmeteket és megértéseteket kérjük.

*


----------



## Derzsi (2011 December 25)

*Firefox*

Sziasztok.Miért van az hogy Foxival elcsúszik a kép? Volt előbb szó róla,minden beállítás jó,és mégsem jó.Van valakinek tapasztalata? Internet explorerrel viszont jó...

Derzsi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 27)

Derzsi írta:


> Sziasztok.Miért van az hogy Foxival elcsúszik a kép? Volt előbb szó róla,minden beállítás jó,és mégsem jó.Van valakinek tapasztalata? Internet explorerrel viszont jó...
> 
> Derzsi


*Nem tudjuk, de egyeseknél szétesik (nálam pl nem).
Tény, hogy mióta a Google a Chrome-t preferálja, az FF-el vannak gondok (pl. megnövekedett memóriaigény, lassulás...stb.) és néhány tagnál a megjelenés szétesése probléma, ami nem jelentkezik sem Chrome, sem Safari, sem Opera, sem IE esetén.
*


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 December 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tény, hogy mióta a Google a Chrome-t preferálja, az FF-el vannak gondok (pl. megnövekedett memóriaigény, lassulás...stb.)
> *



Szerintem ez akkor lesz hihető tény, ha alátámasztod. Amíg nem teszed, csak hangulatkeltés.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 28)

bolondpoli írta:


> Szerintem ez akkor lesz hihető tény, ha alátámasztod. Amíg nem teszed, csak hangulatkeltés.


*Csak a saját tapasztalatomról tudok írni.
Az FF6 után annyira elkezdte zabálni a memóriát (közel 1 GB), hogy először áttértem a Chrome-ra (mármint állandó használatra), aztán az FF8 -nál próbáltam korlátozni a memória felhasználható méretét (MemShrink – A Firefox fogyókúrán).

Ezen kívül a plugin container is összeomlott párszor, de ez * *másoknál is előfordult.
Aztán egy pár kiterjesztés amit használtam/használnék, rendszeresen nem fut a magasabb verziószámon, holott az FF állítólag nyílt.

Most lekopogom az FF9 egyelőre röfög, úgyhogy visszatértem.* *

Egyébként most, hogy a Google a saját böngészőjét * *nyomja, szerintem várhatók gondok, függetlenül attól, hogy az FF a legsokoldalúbb böngésző (vagy talán pont azért).*


----------



## Satrafina (2011 December 28)

Kedves Hozzáértők!

Hol találok információt, segítséget a hide - ben feltett anyagok letöltésével kapcsolatban. Mintha láttam volna valahol ilyen tájékoztatót, de most sehol sem találom. (Lehetőleg olyan segítségre lenne szükségem ami lépésről- lépésre elmagyarázza a dolgokat, mert sajnos csak nagyon kevéssé értek a számítástechnikához.) 
Köszönöm


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 December 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az FF6 után annyira elkezdte zabálni a memóriát (közel 1 GB), hogy először áttértem a Chrome-ra (mármint állandó használatra), aztán az FF8 -nál próbáltam korlátozni a memória felhasználható méretét (MemShrink – A Firefox fogyókúrán).*



Nem tapasztaltam hasonlót, pedig 25+ kiterjesztést használok, és néha sok lapot nyitok meg (a kb. tíz állandóan megnyitva lévő lapon felül). Igaz, a reklámokat és egyéb tartalom nélküli weboldal-részeket blokkolom, ami saccra legalább negyedével csökkenti a memóriaigényt, mivel a szemét nagy része kép vagy Flash objektum. A tapasztalataink kiegyenlítik egymást.


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ezen kívül a plugin container is összeomlott párszor, de ez * *másoknál is előfordult.*



 Kedvedre valóbb lett volna, ha a böngésző omlik össze?



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Aztán egy pár kiterjesztés amit használtam/használnék, rendszeresen nem fut a magasabb verziószámon, holott az FF állítólag nyílt.*



A kettőnek mi köze egymáshoz?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 29)

bolondpoli írta:


> Nem tapasztaltam hasonlót, pedig 25+ kiterjesztést használok, és néha sok lapot nyitok meg (a kb. tíz állandóan megnyitva lévő lapon felül). Igaz, a reklámokat és egyéb tartalom nélküli weboldal-részeket blokkolom, ami saccra legalább negyedével csökkenti a memóriaigényt, mivel a szemét nagy része kép vagy Flash objektum. A tapasztalataink kiegyenlítik egymást.


Ami bosszantó volt:


A gmail manager hibásan fut
4 dictionary-ból (angol, magyar, orosz, ukrán, amit rendszeresen használok 2-3 legalább 1 hónapig nem volt használható verzióváltáskor.
A HP smart web printing nem kompatibilis, tehát nem tudok IP címre nyomtatni
A flash és video downloader-ek lásd dictionary-k (ez igaz a silverlighter-re is, de az annyira nem bosszant)
Ettől persze még mindig a legsokoldalúbb és használhatóbb böngésző.



> Kedvedre valóbb lett volna, ha a böngésző omlik össze?


Nem. Az a kedvemre való, ha egyik sem omlik össze



> A kettőnek mi köze egymáshoz?


Ha nyílt, akkor a kiegészítő készítői seperc (na jó 1 hét alatt) le tudják követni a változásokat és ehhez módosítani a kiegészítő működését.

Félreértés ne essék! Én kedvelem sőt ahol lehet preferálom az FF-et, csak félek, hogy az elődje a Netscape, vagy a Skype sorsára jut (gondolok itt arra, hogy a Skype-t is teletömték mindenféle him-humival, ami a méretét dagasztotta de sokkal többet nem adott, aztán megvette a MS és lehet, hogy beolvasztja valamelyik termékébe).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 29)

Satrafina írta:


> Kedves Hozzáértők!
> 
> Hol találok információt, segítséget a hide - ben feltett anyagok letöltésével kapcsolatban. Mintha láttam volna valahol ilyen tájékoztatót, de most sehol sem találom. (Lehetőleg olyan segítségre lenne szükségem ami lépésről- lépésre elmagyarázza a dolgokat, mert sajnos csak nagyon kevéssé értek a számítástechnikához.)
> Köszönöm


*A HIDE kapcsok között általában linkek vannak, amire kattintva egy másik (többnyire letöltő) oldalra jutsz.
Ott az adott oldal szabályai fel vannak tüntetve (igaz néha angolul).
Általánosságban elmondható, hogy amennyiben az adott (letöltő) oldalnak nem vagy előfizetője, akkor várakozás után (10 s-120 s) egy fájlt tölthetsz le letöltésvezérlő segítsége nélkül (azaz a böngésződ/op.rendszered a maga komótos módján szép lassan egy szálon letölti, de ha megszakad, akkor kezdheted elölről).
Két fájl letöltése között pedig megint csak várnod kell (10 perc-1 nap).
*


----------



## signore (2011 December 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ami bosszantó volt:
> A gmail manager hibásan fut


Nálam az összes FF verzión kifogástalanul működött.
Ami hiba volt, az nem az FF hanem a G.M.M hibája volt (szerintem még mindig fennáll).
Nevezetesen az, hogy a gugli módosította az elérési utat, a szerző viszont a G.M.M-et nem.
Ha nem találtál megoldást a problémára jelezd és küldök egy linket.


----------



## Fullerjani (2011 December 29)

A munkahelyi gépem automatikusan beléptet.
Az otthoni gépemet újra kellett telepíteni és ezért otthonról nem tudok belépni. Az új jelszó kérése nem érkezik meg arra az email fiókomra amit megadtam és eddig működött, hisz az első üzenetek még mindig megvannak. (Nincs spamnak bejelölve).
Körülbelül 25-ször próbálkoztam már új jelszó kéréssel, közvetlen kapcolaton keresztül írni és email üzenettel is.
Soha semmilyen választ nem kaptam.
Elnézést, de felügyeli valaki ezt a fórumot még?
Ha igen miért nem kapok választ az üzeneteimre?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 December 29)

Fullerjani írta:


> A munkahelyi gépem automatikusan beléptet.
> Az otthoni gépemet újra kellett telepíteni és ezért otthonról nem tudok belépni. Az új jelszó kérése nem érkezik meg arra az email fiókomra amit megadtam és eddig működött, hisz az első üzenetek még mindig megvannak. (Nincs spamnak bejelölve).


*Talán egyszerűbb lenne megnézni a jelszót a munkahelyi gépen. Ha citromail-es vagy vipmail-es a címed, akkor nagy valószínűséggel még spamként sem kapod meg az üzenetet, mert valaki spamnak jelentette a CH motor automatikus üzenetét és ezért letiltották, hiába jelezte a CH feléjük, hogy nem, még mindig nem vették ki a tiltólistáról.*


> Körülbelül 25-ször próbálkoztam már új jelszó kéréssel, közvetlen kapcolaton keresztül írni és email üzenettel is.
> Soha semmilyen választ nem kaptam.


*Kinek írtál? Milyen e-mail címre?.*


> Elnézést, de felügyeli valaki ezt a fórumot még?
> Ha igen miért nem kapok választ az üzeneteimre?


*Kb 15 kormányos van és legalább 2-3 állandóan fenn van a CH-n. Igaz technikai kérdésekkel csak páran foglalkozunk. Az admin (**Melitta**) biztos segít, ha írsz neki, de még egyszer: ha a benti gépeden minden rendben, akkor az ottani paramétereket alkalmazd a saját otthoni gépeden is. Ez a leg1szerűbb.*


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Szia! Esetleg tudok segíteni. 
Van egy program amit talán sikerrel tudsz használni, ált. nagyon sok jelszót megmutat, lehet, hogy megtalálod ennek a segítségével amit keresel. A rendszerszintű rendszergazda (root) jelszót 100%-os biztonsággal megkeresi. A program nevephcrack-xp-livecd
Ha a nevét beütöd a google-ba így ahogyan leírtam akkor biztosan megtalálod, ahonnan le tudod tölteni az aktuális verziót.
Miután letöltötted ki kell írni a Nero-val az image file-t, és kapsz a végén egy linux alapú rendszerindító lemezt. Ezt beteszed a munkahelyi géped CD-Rom meghajtójába, (itt fontos, hogy ez a gép a Biosban CD-ről auto bootolásra legyen állítva!) és elindítod úgy a gépet, hogy a betett CD-ről induljon el.
Vársz egy kicsit kb 5 perc ált elég, míg teljesen lefut a program, és a végén kiírja a windows beállított rendszerszintű jelszavait.
Másik módszer:
Ha a munkahelyi gépen vagy és mondjuk egy email jelszavat keresel és Mozillát használsz akkor használhatod még a Mozilla beépített jelszómentő szolgáltatását is. A felső menüsorban találod Eszközök fülre kattintva, majd a legördülő menüből kiválasztva a Beállítások menüpontot.
Benne a Biztonság fülre kattintva, kiír neked egy olyat, hogy mentett jelszavak - katt rá, és utána a jelszavak megjelenítésére.
Itt meg fogja jeleníteni a Mozilla összes mentett jelszavát, és talán itt megtalálod amit keresel.
Remélem tudtam segíteni!

Sok sikert és további szép napot kívánok!

Üdv:Mihály


----------



## Melitta (2012 Január 3)

Kedves Fullerjani!
Nalunk minden rendben van a regisztraciodnal.


----------



## bogenart (2012 Január 3)

sziasztok!

szét van csúszva a lapom 2 napja. mozillát használok. még megpróbálok visszanézni, de bosszantó minden oldalváltásnál az elcsúszott fórumoldalra átcsúsztatni az egeret...
A fejléc és a menüsor a helyén van, a fórum nem tetszik a gépemnek...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 4)

bogenart írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> szét van csúszva a lapom 2 napja. mozillát használok. még megpróbálok visszanézni, de bosszantó minden oldalváltásnál az elcsúszott fórumoldalra átcsúsztatni az egeret...
> A fejléc és a menüsor a helyén van, a fórum nem tetszik a gépemnek...


*Próbálj a nagyításon változtatni (nézet menü/nagyítás, vagy Ctrl+ a numerikus+/- gomb, vagy Ctrl+ egér görgő).
Ha 1-2 kicsinyítesz, beáll normálr-a.*


----------



## bogenart (2012 Január 4)

köszi. egyelöre úgy oldottam meg a problémát, hogy ezt az oldalt exploreren nézem

....éééééééééés tényleg sikerült a kicsinyítéssel. mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## csakakkor (2012 Január 6)

udv,
ha probalok egy csatolt midit letolteni, siman ures oldalra fut.
semmi hibauzenet avgy ilyesmi.
megoldhato ez valahogyan?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 7)

csakakkor írta:


> udv,
> ha probalok egy csatolt midit letolteni, siman ures oldalra fut.
> semmi hibauzenet avgy ilyesmi.
> megoldhato ez valahogyan?


*Ennek két oka lehet:
*

*hiányzik a csatolás fizikailag (magyarul a szerverösszeomláskor elveszett)*
*nincs meg a kellő számú értelmes hozzászólásod(vagyis a minimum 20)*
*Az első esetben jelezd a modi gombbal, hogy törölhessük a hibát. A második esetben gyújtsd össze.
 *


----------



## csakakkor (2012 Január 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ennek két oka lehet:
> *
> 
> *hiányzik a csatolás fizikailag (magyarul a szerverösszeomláskor elveszett)*
> ...



az osszes midi fajl ilyen volt amit probaltam, talan clear.gif-re vittek a linkek.
akkor 20 folotti hozzaszolasszam volt nalam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 12)

csakakkor írta:


> az osszes midi fajl ilyen volt amit probaltam, talan clear.gif-re vittek a linkek.
> akkor 20 folotti hozzaszolasszam volt nalam.


*Akkor sajnos az 1. pont, azaz az enyészeté lettek az összeomláskor. Illetve az 1 éven túli üzeneteknél eleve benne van a lehetőség, mivel a CH csak 1 évig őriz csatolást.
*


----------



## csakakkor (2012 Január 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Akkor sajnos az 1. pont, azaz az enyészeté lettek az összeomláskor. Illetve az 1 éven túli üzeneteknél eleve benne van a lehetőség, mivel a CH csak 1 évig őriz csatolást.
> *


affene :[

de koszi a felvilagositast


----------



## Jutkus (2012 Január 13)

Sziasztok!
Az miért lehet, hogy egy hozzászólásnál csak a feliratot látom, hogy csatolt Thumbnail-ek, de kép semmi? Tavalyi csatolás, nem is régi, hogy törölve lenne.


----------



## sorcier (2012 Január 13)

Jutkus írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az miért lehet, hogy egy hozzászólásnál csak a feliratot látom, hogy csatolt Thumbnail-ek, de kép semmi? Tavalyi csatolás, nem is régi, hogy törölve lenne.


Szia!
Sajnos eppen tavaly volt a szerver osszeomlasa,emiatt sok csatolas elveszett,valoszinuleg ilyenbe "futottal bele."


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2012 Január 24)

Olyan problémám lenne, hogy nem jelennek meg a hozzászólásokhoz csatolt képek, illetve dokumentumok hivatkozásai. 

Pl ez a fórum: 
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27268&page=3

Ezt látjuk: ( képek nem jelennek meg helyesen, de "jobb klikk cél mentése másként"-re kattintva megnézhetőek)






Ha kijelentkezünk, akkor ugyan látjuk a hivatkozásokat:




Ha rákattintunk a registered linkre, és bejelentkezünk akkor pedig ez a szöveg fogad:


> A fórum nyilvántartása szerint te már regisztráltál gyongyi_59 néven. Ha elfelejtetted a jelszavadat kattints ide. Ha módosítani szeretnéd a profilodat, kattints ide.



A felhasználónév aktiválva lett, nem kértünk új jelszót, mert be tudunk jelentkezni és adatokat tudunk módosítani. De minden böngészőnél (IE, Google Chrome, ill Firefoxnál is) jelen van a probléma.

Bejelentkezve a dokumentumok linkjei láthatóak, de ha rákattintunk 
( pl angol abc.djvu) akkor a következő oldal fogad:
http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=640855&d=1295007404

Segítségüket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 25)

gyongyi_59 írta:


> Olyan problémám lenne, hogy nem jelennek meg a hozzászólásokhoz csatolt képek, illetve dokumentumok hivatkozásai.
> 
> Pl ez a fórum:
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27268&page=3
> ...


*A szerver - valószínűleg az erőforrások jobb kihasználása miatt - a csatolt képeket bizonyos méretig jeleníti csak meg kicsinyítve (tumbnail). Utána már csak jelzi a nevét és rákattintva jeleníti meg, ha be vagy jelentkezve.*


> Ha kijelentkezünk, akkor ugyan látjuk a hivatkozásokat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Ahogy kb. 4 hozzászólással fentebb, meg az előző oldalakon is már írtam, tavaly volt egy szerverösszeomlás és egy csomó csatolás sajnos elveszett. Nem tudtuk visszaállítani. Feltételezem ez lehet a jelzett csatolással is (pláne, hogy a mérete mindössze 1K).*


----------



## szaboelekne (2012 Január 27)

Nemrég regisztráltam ebbe a közösségbe,még nem érthető sok minden!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 27)

szaboelekne írta:


> Nemrég regisztráltam ebbe a közösségbe,még nem érthető sok minden!


*Amennyiben az aláírásomon keresztül is elérhető szabályzatot tanulmányozod, tisztulni fog a kép.
Ha még ezt és pár ehhez hasonló (témaorientált) témát is átböngészel - ki is tisztul.
*


----------



## lara_zsike (2012 Január 28)

heloka.kezdo vagyok es nem ertem hogy miert nem tudok nehany oldalt megnyitni.a csatolmanyokat pl. koszi


----------



## Ficsuri (2012 Február 28)

Hogyan tudom törölni magam?


----------



## Bernau (2012 Február 28)

Sziasztok!
Az a gondom, hogy nem tudom se megnyitni, se letölteni az üzenetbe ágyazott fájlokat (képek, mp3), és nem értem, hogy miért. Pedig teljes jogosultságom van, megvan az elegendő üzenetem és a több, mint 2 napos regisztrációm is. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Február 29)

Ficsuri írta:


> Hogyan tudom törölni magam?


*Úgy, hogy írsz az admin-nak (Melitta) és kéred a törlésed.*


Bernau írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az a gondom, hogy nem tudom se megnyitni, se letölteni az üzenetbe ágyazott fájlokat (képek, mp3), és nem értem, hogy miért. Pedig teljes jogosultságom van, megvan az elegendő üzenetem és a több, mint 2 napos regisztrációm is. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


*A státuszod szerint állandó tag vagy, tehát le kell tudnod tölteni a csatolásokat, kivéve, ha olyat próbálsz letölteni, ami megsérült a szerverösszeomláskor és még az adott téma kormányosa nem tud róla. Ha olyat találsz, a modi gombbal (*

*) jelezd, hogy törölhesse az adott kormányos a halott linket vagy csatolást.* 


lara_zsike írta:


> heloka.kezdo vagyok es nem ertem hogy miert nem tudok nehany oldalt megnyitni.a csatolmanyokat pl. koszi


*Lásd az előző beírásom.*


----------



## axovia (2012 Február 29)

Sziasztok! 

Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni egy számomra megoldhatatlan kérdésben (megpróbáltam utánaolvasni, de nem találom a választ). Hogyan lehet elérni a HIDE-ben feltett tartalmakat? 
Előre is nagyon köszönöm a segítséget.
Axovia


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 1)

axovia írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretném a segítségeteket kérni egy számomra megoldhatatlan kérdésben (megpróbáltam utánaolvasni, de nem találom a választ). Hogyan lehet elérni a HIDE-ben feltett tartalmakat?
> Előre is nagyon köszönöm a segítséget.
> Axovia


*A HIDE kapcsok között ott a válasz (igaz angolul): nincs jogosultságod a megtekintésére, mert ahhoz legalább 5 ÉRVÉNYES hozzászólással kell bírnod.

Felhívom a figyelmed, hogy az 5-t NEM akárhol kell összeszedni, mert, ha pl a zene vagy film témákban próbálod - villámgyorsan törlésre kerül + a kormányos esetleg néhány napos kizárással "jutalmazhat".
*


----------



## axovia (2012 Március 1)

Köszönöm szépen a gyors tájékoztatást. Megértettem az angol nyelvű üzenetet, csak azt nem értettem, hová tűnt el a regisztrációt követően (szójáték témakörben) teljesített 20 hozzászólásom. Ezek pótlásáról haladéktalanul intézkedem. Még egyszer köszönöm a segítséget!
Axovia


----------



## Naglaci (2012 Március 7)

Szervusztok,
miket lehet és hogyan csatolni?
Képet? Pdf-fájlt? PowerPoint-ot? Saját gépről is, vagy csak Hálóról?
Van-e méretkorlát? 
Úgy értettem, hogy a linkek tiltva vannak, mégis felkínálja ez az üzenet-ablak.
Próbaképp ez itt egy pdf (ez csatolmánynak számít, vagy linknek?):
*link kimoderálva*


Aztán, ha kapok választ a kérdésemre, jön-e a mail-címemre üzenet róla?
Köszöni, ha válaszoltok:
Naglaci


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 7)

*Akkor vegyük sorjában:
1. Javaslom a fórumszabályokat elolvasni.
Abban benne van, hogy hol mit lehet és mit nem*.


Naglaci írta:


> Szervusztok,
> miket lehet és hogyan csatolni?
> Képet? Pdf-fájlt? PowerPoint-ot? Saját gépről is, vagy csak Hálóról?


*Ha picit lejjebb tekerted volna az ablakot, amikor a hozzászólásod írod, már meg is kaptad volna a választ egy csomó kérdésedre:*


> Képek / Fileok Csatolása Használható filetípusok: avi bmp djvu doc exe gif jar jpe jpeg jpg m4a mid mp3 mp4 mpeg nth pdf png pps psd rar sis txt wma wmv xls zip
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Van-e méretkorlát?


*Van és ki is adja a mikor a csatolás managerre kattintasz.
Igaz az ottani értékek felét vedd, mert (tár)helyszűke miatt le kellett korlátozni.*


> Úgy értettem, hogy a linkek tiltva vannak, mégis felkínálja ez az üzenet-ablak.
> Próbaképp ez itt egy pdf (ez csatolmánynak számít, vagy linknek?):


*Csak meghatározott témákban lehet és csak megfelelő anyagot linkelni.
Lásd innen is eltűnt a linked (merthogy az link volt és nem csatolás).*


> Aztán, ha kapok választ a kérdésemre, jön-e a mail-címemre üzenet róla?


*Ha beállítod a témakövetést, akkor akár azonnal, akár heti frissességgel kaphatsz értesítést (*Téma lehetőségei*)*


> Köszöni, ha válaszoltok:
> Naglaci


----------



## Naglaci (2012 Március 7)

Ez gyors volt. Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## tanulásfan (2012 Március 26)

*tumbneilek*

Sziasztok!
Vannak olyan képek amiket nem tudok megnyitni (nem lehet rákattintani), annyit ír ki "csatolt tumbnailek"
Kérlek segítsetek!:0:


----------



## lok (2012 Március 26)

Mit ajánlotok a 20 hozzászólás gyors összeszedéséhez?
2009 óta vagyok tag, mégis azt mondja, hogy nem telt el 2 nap és nem tudok letölteni. Az ajánlott fórumok le vannak zárva. Mit tegyek?


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Március 26)

lok írta:


> Mit ajánlotok a 20 hozzászólás gyors összeszedéséhez?
> 2009 óta vagyok tag, mégis azt mondja, hogy nem telt el 2 nap és nem tudok letölteni. Az ajánlott fórumok le vannak zárva. Mit tegyek?


 
A leggyorsabb módszer a következő linkeken érhető el:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3428263#post3428263
vagy
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3427990#post3427990

A 20 hozzászólás után ne felejts el kilépni, majd pár perc múlva vissza, hogy a frissitéskor a szerver érzékelje hogy megvan a 20 üzeneted es megadja az állandó tagságot.


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

Tudtok nekem is segíteni?
Megvolt a 20 hozzászólás, kiléptem, beléptem, és még nem változott a státuszom "Állandó Tag"-ra.
Mi lehet a gond?
Köszi

Update:
Megkaptam a státuszt. Kicsit várni kellett.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 29)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Kb. 4-5 oldalanként megismétlem, hogy NEM a 20. beírás pillanatában, hanem szerverfrissítéskor fog a státusz megváltozni.
Ez lehet 30 másodperc, de lehet 30 perc is.

Aki türelmes az a 20. hsz beírását következő napon ellenőrzi (és akkor már garantált az állandó tagi státusz).*


----------



## Zsofica (2012 Március 29)

*Meghackelték az oldalt?*

Meg kéne nézni az oldalatokat, mert valószínűleg hackertámadás érte. Folyton a stecdon.ru nevű oldalra akar felmenni, mindegyik gépünkön, és az ismerőseimnél is, tehát nem az én gépemen van vírus (merthogy először azt hittem).


----------



## BGabika (2012 Március 29)

nálam is ez a probléma amikor meg akarom nyitni az oldalt akkor ez a link jelenik meg:
http://pastro.ru/example/status.php 
most az opera böngészővel jutottam be az előzményekből kiindulva, de a firefox és az explorer már csak a román oldalt nyitja a következő kép jelenik meg:
http://canadahun.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5410&pictureid=69596


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 30)

Zsofica írta:


> Meg kéne nézni az oldalatokat, mert valószínűleg hackertámadás érte. Folyton a stecdon.ru nevű oldalra akar felmenni, mindegyik gépünkön, és az ismerőseimnél is, tehát nem az én gépemen van vírus (merthogy először azt hittem).





BGabika írta:


> nálam is ez a probléma amikor meg akarom nyitni az oldalt akkor ez a link jelenik meg:
> http://pastro.ru/example/status.php
> most az opera böngészővel jutottam be az előzményekből kiindulva, de a firefox és az explorer már csak a román oldalt nyitja a következő kép jelenik meg:
> http://canadahun.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5410&pictureid=69596


*A problémát a technikus felé továbbítjuk, remélhetőleg megtalálja a hiba forrását.*


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2012 Március 30)

Kedves kormányos Flamingó! 
Egyszerűen, úgy érzem, hogy megbolondulok! Ugyanis már közel egy féléve, a kereső, használhatatlan, ugyanis .bármilyen filmcímet írok is be, a 2. oldaltól kezdve, az akárhányadikig is a Google nem találja meg a stecdon. ru nevű webhelyet ! Sürgős segítséget kérek, mert, nem elég, hogy hivatalosan is, háromnegyed részben vak vagyok, a számtechn . és az internet tudásom , az angol nyelv tudásommal együtt, a SEMMIVEL SEM EGYENLŐ !!! , már csak a koromnál fogva / 58 év / sem, egyrészről, másrészről, csak két éve , van számítógépem, harmadrészt pedig ezt a levelet is mással írattam meg, arról meg már nem is beszélve, hogy csak azt tudom ez ügyben, amit, vagy hússzor a számba rágnak ! ! !

Nnagyon szépen megkérem önöket arra, hogy segítsenek rajtam, és ezt én előre is nagyon szépen megköszönöm Önöknek, mint ahogy, azt is, ha a pozitív válaszukat , az általam kezelhető két módom, az itteni prívátomra , illetve az általam megadott E - mail - omra adják, meg! 
Atyafiságosan Szerető és Tisztelő üdvözlettel : Apazoli01pazoli0 ! / Egy, 58 éves, három negyed részben vak, rokkantnyugdíjas ! / !

Az E- mail címem : kimoderálva


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Március 30)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Priviben is elküldöm, de ide is megírom, mert másoknak is hasznos lehet:
Úgy tűnik, hogy egy ránk szabadított malware (nagyon leegyszerűsítve egy vírus) részlegesen átvette az irányítást és az általad (meg többek által) jelzett stecdon. vagy pastro.ru/ helyre irányít minden műveletet - így a lapozást, keresést...is.
Annak örülj, hogy nem találja a géped a helyet, mert ki tudja ott milyen - a jelenleginél akár sokkal ártalmasabb - vírusok is lehetnek.
Őszintén megmondom - én sem találtam a helyet (mert én azért bíztam a 7 keresőmotoros vírus + kémprogram ellenőrzőmben).
Ezt a címet egy Jurij nevű valaki regisztráltatta be, de a többi info nem publikus, olyannyira, hogy több helyen jeleztek hasonló támadást, de bővebb infót nem tudtak adni a mibenlétéről.
Igaz a Joomla fórumon - ami a CH egyik motorjául is szolgál -, már folyik az eszmecsere a lehetséges helyreállítási módokról, ám mindez annyira szaknyelv, hogy nem részletezném. (akire tartozik - nálunk a technikus - az meg úgyis megszenved majd vele*.)

Annyit kérek, hogy akinek van lehetősége, a saját gépén futtasson le egy spyware kereső/irtó programot, ha még nem tette volna, hogy egy esetleges megfertőződést nehogy továbbadjon.*
*Frissítés: helyreállt a rend, mert kiszenvedte a webmesterünk az átmeneti megoldást..
Ha összejön a fedezete veszünk egy "golyóállóbb" és modernebb" sw-t* 


apazoli01pazoli0 írta:


> Kedves kormányos Flamingó!
> Egyszerűen, úgy érzem, hogy megbolondulok! Ugyanis már közel egy féléve, a kereső, használhatatlan, ugyanis .bármilyen filmcímet írok is be, a 2. oldaltól kezdve, az akárhányadikig is a Google nem találja meg a stecdon. ru nevű webhelyet ! Sürgős segítséget kérek, mert, nem elég, hogy hivatalosan is, háromnegyed részben vak vagyok, a számtechn . és az internet tudásom , az angol nyelv tudásommal együtt, a SEMMIVEL SEM EGYENLŐ !!! , már csak a koromnál fogva / 58 év / sem, egyrészről, másrészről, csak két éve , van számítógépem, harmadrészt pedig ezt a levelet is mással írattam meg, arról meg már nem is beszélve, hogy csak azt tudom ez ügyben, amit, vagy hússzor a számba rágnak ! ! !
> 
> Nnagyon szépen megkérem önöket arra, hogy segítsenek rajtam, és ezt én előre is nagyon szépen megköszönöm Önöknek, mint ahogy, azt is, ha a pozitív válaszukat , az általam kezelhető két módom, az itteni prívátomra , illetve az általam megadott E - mail - omra adják, meg!
> ...


----------



## Henriette84 (2012 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom merre, kinek kell jelezni, de valami nem stimmel az oldallal. Ha a keresőbe beírok valamit átcsatol a tropas ru-ra vagy ha megtalálja amit keresek és rákattintok, hogy megnézzem detto átcsatol erre az oldalra. Valaki legyen szíves mondja meg mit tegyek. Köszönöm


----------



## atapata (2012 Március 31)

Meetus írta:


> Adódott egy kis gondom. Csatolt fájlokat (egyébként német hanganyagot) próbálok letölteni, de amikor rákattintok a csatolmányra, azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom megtekinteni az oldalt. Már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és még évekkel ezelőtt regisztráltam, tehát nem ez a gond. Van esetleg valami ötletetek, miért nem tudok letölteni?



12 óra 30 perckor leszel állandó tag ,akkor frissít a szerver,a 20. hozzászólásodat ma irtad meg 15 perce ,és nem évekkel ezelött.
Sok sikert a honlapon.


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Március 31)

*CH elérési probléma*

Sziasztok!

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írok-e vagy sem. De a CH facebook-os oldalán többen jelezték azt a problémát, hogy nem jön be a canadahun oldala, valami hibát ír ki és átvisz egy tök más oldalra, ami vírusokkal fertőzött... Nem tudom mi lehet az oka, megpróbáltam én is beírni a CH honlapcímét és engem se enged így be az oldalra... Amiért én folyamatosan fenn tudok itt lenni, annak köszönhető, hogy hozzá van adva az oldal a könyvjelzőmhöz és 0-24-ben végig online vagyok, folyamatosan be vagyok jelentkezve. Ezért tudok itt lenni. De ha nyitok egy másik fület és elkezdem beírni a https-hez azt, hogy www.canadahun.com/forum nem visz át ide, hanem egy másik nevezetű nem létező oldalra és kapcsolati idő túllépést ír ki és azt, hogy az oldal nem létezik, stb...

Megtudjuk oldani ezt a fajta átmeneti problémát? Mert sokan nem érik el a CH oldalát és most aggódom, hogy nehogy valami baj legyen már :12: :12: :12:

Erre a címre irányít át: http://www.tropas.ru/in.cgi?4 van akit meg erre http://www.stecdon.ru/example/status.php


----------



## atapata (2012 Március 31)

oliyboty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írok-e vagy sem. De a CH facebook-os oldalán többen jelezték azt a problémát, hogy nem jön be a canadahun oldala, valami hibát ír ki és átvisz egy tök más oldalra, ami vírusokkal fertőzött... Nem tudom mi lehet az oka, megpróbáltam én is beírni a CH honlapcímét és engem se enged így be az oldalra... Amiért én folyamatosan fenn tudok itt lenni, annak köszönhető, hogy hozzá van adva az oldal a könyvjelzőmhöz és 0-24-ben végig online vagyok, folyamatosan be vagyok jelentkezve. Ezért tudok itt lenni. De ha nyitok egy másik fület és elkezdem beírni a https-hez azt, hogy www.canadahun.com/forum nem visz át ide, hanem egy másik nevezetű nem létező oldalra és kapcsolati idő túllépést ír ki és azt, hogy az oldal nem létezik, stb...
> 
> ...



Két hozzászólással lejjebb itt a válasz:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3432769&postcount=2429


----------



## goyo (2012 Március 31)

Problema orvosolva. 

Ez csak atmeneti megoldas, hosszabb tavon csak akkor tudjuk ezt kivedeni, ha frissitjuk a forumot (ez is meglesz 1-2 honapon belul).


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Március 31)

atapata írta:


> Két hozzászólással lejjebb itt a válasz:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3432769&postcount=2429



Köszi, ezt nem is olvastam el, mert hirtelen írtam be a topicba. De hogyan lehet ez ellen védekezni? Mert ettől függetlenül vannak új tagos regisztrációk és akkor náluk bejön a CH, a többieknél meg nem? Vagy nem értem :12: Még jó, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve 0-24-ben, és bejön az oldal nálam probléma mentesen...


----------



## HudiX (2012 Április 4)

goyo írta:


> Problema orvosolva.
> 
> Ez csak atmeneti megoldas, hosszabb tavon csak akkor tudjuk ezt kivedeni, ha frissitjuk a forumot (ez is meglesz 1-2 honapon belul).


Azt kell, hogy mondjam, hogy nagyon atmeneti megoldas volt, mert a keresesnel megint .ru vegzodesu oldalakhoz csatlakozik. Es, ha mar itt vagyok megemlitenem, hogy a firefox alatt a forum baromira szetcsuszik azzal is lehetne vmit kezdeni.

Koszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 4)

HudiX írta:


> Azt kell, hogy mondjam, hogy nagyon atmeneti megoldas volt, mert a keresesnel megint .ru vegzodesu oldalakhoz csatlakozik.


*Csak azt tudom ismételni amit az előző oldalon már beírtam: #2429.
A technikai munkatárs már (ismét) dolgozik a problémán.
De ha vmilyen hacker(csoport) kinézett minket magának, akkor ez elhúzódó "harc" lesz.
*


> Es, ha mar itt vagyok megemlitenem, hogy a firefox alatt a forum baromira szetcsuszik azzal is lehetne vmit kezdeni.
> 
> Koszi.


*Talán meg kellene próbálni a nagyításon változtatni (Alt+N,Nagyítás, vagy Ctrl+ egérgörgő).*


----------



## nikobi87 (2012 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy van valami probléma az oldallal? Mert próbálok letölteni és ahogy rákattintok a linkre a www.google.com oldalt hozza be. Mikor lesz újra a régi? Remélem nem szűnik meg?!
Köszi


----------



## BGabika (2012 Április 5)

*belépési probléma*

Azt vettem észre, hogy csak a Firefox és IExplorer böngészők esetén okoz problémát a hackerek próbálkozása Az Opera és a Google chrome simán nyitja a Canadahunt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 5)

*Tájékoztatás*



nikobi87 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy van valami probléma az oldallal? Mert próbálok letölteni és ahogy rákattintok a linkre a www.google.com oldalt hozza be.


*Kedves Tagunk (nem csupán a beidézett)!

Ha vetted volna a fáradságot és elolvasod csak az előző beírást, akkor tudnád, hogy igen. 
Gond van a szájt-tal, mint ahogy egy tucatnyi másikkal is, mert hacker támadás érte.

Kérek mindenkit, hogy olvasson már el legalább 1-2 hozzászólást, mielőtt ír a témába. Ezzel egyrészt - szerencsés esetben - hamar információhoz juthat, másrészt megkíméli magát egy felesleges beírástól.*


> Mikor lesz újra a régi? Remélem nem szűnik meg?!
> Köszi


*Azt mi is reméljük, sőt, hamarosan - mihelyst lehetőségünk nyílik új, modernebb verzió beszerzésére - megújítjuk a CH motorját.*


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves Tagunk (nem csupán a beidézett)!
> 
> Ha vetted volna a fáradságot és elolvasod csak az előző beírást, akkor tudnád, hogy igen.
> Gond van a szájt-tal, mint ahogy egy tucatnyi másikkal is, mert hacker támadás érte.
> ...




Nálam teljesen szuper módon működik minden. kiss


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Április 5)

Sziasztok!
A szorgos húsvéti nyúltól nagyobb bötűket szeretnék kérni a monitoromra, de lehet, hogy a bejegyzésem a béna vagyok topikba kellett volna beírnom, elnézést. (A Windows XP miatt, vagy más az oka, hogy nagyon aprók lettek a betűk?)
Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 5)

Sch.E. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A szorgos húsvéti nyúltól nagyobb bötűket szeretnék kérni a monitoromra, de lehet, hogy a bejegyzésem a béna vagyok topikba kellett volna beírnom, elnézést. (A Windows XP miatt, vagy más az oka, hogy nagyon aprók lettek a betűk?)
> Köszönöm a választ!


*Neked a 2437 sz üzim 2. részét javaslom:*


FLAMINGO írta:


> *...** meg kellene próbálni a nagyításon változtatni (Alt+N,Nagyítás, vagy Ctrl+ egérgörgő).*


*Természetesen a fentieket böngészőfüggően alkalmazhatod, (az is lehet, hogy a Windowsban változtattad meg a képfelbontást nagyobbra, azért lettek kisebbek a betűk).
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 5)

oliyboty írta:


> Nálam teljesen szuper módon működik minden. kiss


*Mert éjjel a technikai munkatárs "féregírtott".
Ez remélhetőleg kitart a következő támadásig (nem éled fel magától).
A tagunknak azért válaszoltam, mert közvetlen felette ott volt, hogy már dolgozunk a hiba kijavításán, de sajna nem vette a fáradságot, hogy elolvassa.*


----------



## GadMar (2012 Április 5)

*Jó annak, akinél működik!*



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert éjjel a technikai munkatárs "féregírtott".*
> *Ez remélhetőleg kitart a következő támadásig (nem éled fel magától).*
> *A tagunknak azért válaszoltam, mert közvetlen felette ott volt, hogy már dolgozunk a hiba kijavításán, de sajna nem vette a fáradságot, hogy elolvassa.*


Lehet, hogy féregírtott éjjel, de az a féreg nappal munkálkodik. Nálam szinte semmi nem működik.
Ha a kezdő lapon Fórum-ra feljönnek a legkedveltebb üzenetek, akkor 1-t el tudok olvasni, írni hozzá, de utána vége.
Nem működnek az új üzenetek, a kereső, a régi üzenetek, a lapozás.
Lehet, hogy a válaszodat sem fogom tudni elolvasni, vagy csak pár óra múlva, ha többszöri kísérletezésre feljön a fórum oldal.


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert éjjel a technikai munkatárs "féregírtott".
> Ez remélhetőleg kitart a következő támadásig (nem éled fel magától).
> A tagunknak azért válaszoltam, mert közvetlen felette ott volt, hogy már dolgozunk a hiba kijavításán, de sajna nem vette a fáradságot, hogy elolvassa.*



Nálam a titok nyitja annyi csupán, hogy folyamatosan be vagyok jelentkezve, 0-24-ben, és mikor elhagyom az oldalt, akkor se jelentkezem ki, ha pedig újból rámegyek az oldalra, már bejelentkezett állapotban vagyok benne. Meg kell jegyeztetni a maradjon bejelentkezve kis ikont és akkor bejön az oldal mindenkinél normálisan.


----------



## bezuhov (2012 Április 5)

*? - Mr. Google jelentkezik Miss CH helyett*

szia Flamingo
nem tudok szinte semmit megnyitni (fórumok, beérkezett üzeneteim stb), állandóan a Google jön be...

a HC megszokott kinézete is teljesen más itt, totál fehér alapon minden - persze ez nem lenne gond, ha a kommunikációs csatornáim nem lennének elvágva.

ha van ötleted kérlek szólj, ha nincs arról is, hogy akkor forduljak számtech szakihoz.

üdv, és természetesen jó munkát,
szép napot-tavaszt kíván
bezuhovics

(ja, lehet a kimoderálva címet meg kéne hogy adjam, mint elérhetőséget, mert az, hogy e segélykérő levélke megírásáig eljutottam..., hát nem részletezem a kerülő utakat...>
Vagy ez evidencia? )


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Április 5)

bezuhov írta:


> szia Flamingo
> nem tudok szinte semmit megnyitni (fórumok, beérkezett üzeneteim stb), állandóan a Google jön be...
> 
> a HC megszokott kinézete is teljesen más itt, totál fehér alapon minden - persze ez nem lenne gond, ha a kommunikációs csatornáim nem lennének elvágva.
> ...


Szia!

Kommunikációs csatorna megnyitva (elolvasva)
Én sem sokat értek a számitógépekhez,de elmondhatom,hogy kb:1 hete nekem is vannak nehézségeim a CH-val,mert be sem jön (jött!) a lap,mindaddig,mig a fenti *böngészőbe* bele nem ütöttem,hogy www.canadahun.com,
tehát a google bejövetele után tedd.Kreativ voltam,és működik!

-Majd Flamingó jót nevet rajtam,hogy milyen hülyeségeket találok ki,
pedig igaz,hogy csak igy tudtam behozni az oldalt.


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 5)

bezuhov írta:


> szia Flamingo
> nem tudok szinte semmit megnyitni (fórumok, beérkezett üzeneteim stb), állandóan a Google jön be...
> 
> a HC megszokott kinézete is teljesen más itt, totál fehér alapon minden - persze ez nem lenne gond, ha a kommunikációs csatornáim nem lennének elvágva.
> ...



Nem vagyok Flamingo, majd ő is biztosan megválaszolja a hozzászólásodat. Viszont írták többen is korábban azt, hogy hacker támadások érték a CH oldalát és valószínűleg ez okozza a zavart, problémákat, de már dolgoznak a probléma elhárításán. Próbáljátok azt ki, hogy amikor bejelentkezel ide a fórumra, beírod a user name és passwordot, ott alatta van olyasmi fülecske, hogy maradjon bejelentkezve, ezt pipáljátok ki, a CH oldalát adjátok hozzá a könyvjelzőhöz és úgy próbáljatok belépni. Nekem így tökéletesen működik minden, viszont ha nyitok egy másik fülecskét és beírom a www.canadahun.com/forum címet, nálam is megzavarodik (holott a másik fülecskén meg be vagyok lépve és hozzászólást készülök kiküldeni gördülékenyen -jó ez múlt héten volt), vagyis megzavarodoTT múlt időben, így is bejön minden... Szóval szerintem megér egy próbát, hogy állandóan online üzemmódba legyetek, ha elhagyjátok az oldalt, ha nem...


----------



## GadMar (2012 Április 5)

*Bejelentkezve ?*



oliyboty írta:


> Nálam a titok nyitja annyi csupán, hogy folyamatosan be vagyok jelentkezve, 0-24-ben, és mikor elhagyom az oldalt, akkor se jelentkezem ki, ha pedig újból rámegyek az oldalra, már bejelentkezett állapotban vagyok benne. Meg kell jegyeztetni a maradjon bejelentkezve kis ikont és akkor bejön az oldal mindenkinél normálisan.


Szia Berni!
Én reggel óta be vagyok jelentkezve, mert annyira nem működik, hogy nem is tudok kijelentkezni. Mégis a következő indításkor (benne vagyok) nem működik.
Ahogy Bezuhov, én is kínkeservesen jutok el oda, hogy valamiféle üzenetet írjak.


----------



## mrscaine (2012 Április 5)

GadMar írta:


> Szia Berni!
> Én reggel óta be vagyok jelentkezve, mert annyira nem működik, hogy nem is tudok kijelentkezni. Mégis a következő indításkor (benne vagyok) nem működik.
> Ahogy Bezuhov, én is kínkeservesen jutok el oda, hogy valamiféle üzenetet írjak.



Egyetértek, attól még, hogy 0-24-ig be vagy jelentkezve a kereső nem fog működni...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 5)

evapatocs írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Kommunikációs csatorna megnyitva (elolvasva)
> Én sem sokat értek a számitógépekhez,de elmondhatom,hogy kb:1 hete nekem is vannak nehézségeim a CH-val,mert be sem jön (jött!) a lap,mindaddig,mig a fenti *böngészőbe* bele nem ütöttem,hogy www.canadahun.com,
> ...


*Már miért nevetnék rajta, pláne ha működik.
A tapasztalat alapján az IE és a FF bolodul meg, a Chrome és az Opera működik (Safariról nem kaptam info-t, így nem tudok mit jelezni).** Érdekes, hogy Samsung *telorol is müxik.
*Nekem FF a fő böngészőm és ahogy lentebb Berni is írta - nem lépek ki, hanem benn maradok a CH-n, ha ki is kapcsolom a gépem.
*


oliyboty írta:


> Nem vagyok Flamingo, majd ő is biztosan megválaszolja a hozzászólásodat. Viszont írták többen is korábban azt, hogy hacker támadások érték a CH oldalát és valószínűleg ez okozza a zavart, problémákat, de már dolgoznak a probléma elhárításán. Próbáljátok azt ki, hogy amikor bejelentkezel ide a fórumra, beírod a user name és passwordot, ott alatta van olyasmi fülecske, hogy maradjon bejelentkezve, ezt pipáljátok ki, a CH oldalát adjátok hozzá a könyvjelzőhöz és úgy próbáljatok belépni. Nekem így tökéletesen működik minden, viszont ha nyitok egy másik fülecskét és beírom a www.canadahun.com/forum címet, nálam is megzavarodik (holott a másik fülecskén meg be vagyok lépve és hozzászólást készülök kiküldeni gördülékenyen -jó ez múlt héten volt), vagyis megzavarodoTT múlt időben, így is bejön minden... Szóval szerintem megér egy próbát, hogy állandóan online üzemmódba legyetek, ha elhagyjátok az oldalt, ha nem...


*Ha valamilyen meglévő linkről léptek be (pl e-mail a privi érkezéséről, akkor is többnyire jól működik a rendszer, mert nem hagyja az átirányító szkriptet lefutni.
Addig is, remélhetőleg hamarosan talál a technikai munkatárs valamilyen hathatós megoldást.*


----------



## Melitta (2012 Április 5)

En Safarit hasznalok es az is jol mukodik.


----------



## nikobi87 (2012 Április 5)

*Kedves Tagunk (nem csupán a beidézett)!

Ha vetted volna a fáradságot és elolvasod csak az előző beírást, akkor tudnád, hogy igen. 
Gond van a szájt-tal, mint ahogy egy tucatnyi másikkal is, mert hacker támadás érte.

Kérek mindenkit, hogy olvasson már el legalább 1-2 hozzászólást, mielőtt ír a témába. Ezzel egyrészt - szerencsés esetben - hamar információhoz juthat, másrészt megkíméli magát egy felesleges beírástól.

*Kedves Flamingó!

Köszönöm válaszod, de képzeld vettem a fáradságot és elolvastam az előző hozzászólásokat, és mivel hasonló sem volt az én problémámra, ezért bátorkodtam feltenni a kérdéseimet. Ha te is elolvasod, láthatod, hogy az előzőekben a probléma egy másik oldalra való továbbítás vagy az oldal elérhetetlensége volt. Bocs, hogy mertem írni.


----------



## Zsofica (2012 Április 5)

*chrome*

Nem kell örülni, mert a Chrome-on keresztül is .ru-s oldalra visz, ha úgy akarok az oldalra rámenni, hogy a google-ban beírom a keresésbe és a találatra klikkelek.
De a bookmark-jaim közé betett kis kanada-zászlós ikonról simán bejöttem az oldalra. Szóval ravasz egy féreg ez ))


----------



## most (2012 Április 7)

sztem



```
http://forum.joomla.org.hu/google-link-atiranyitas-t1910.html
```


```
http://intermatrix.hu/htaccess
```


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 7)

Eddig semmi problémám nem volt a CH-val és most fél órája topicon belüli lépkedésnél kiírja azt, hogy a szolgáltató nem elérhető és egy tök másik oldalra irányít át... :12: Ilyet eddig még nem tapasztaltam és nem értem mi baja van  Az a hacker, aki megtámadott minket elmehet a pokol legmélyére... :12:


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 7)

oliyboty írta:


> Eddig semmi problémám nem volt a CH-val és most fél órája topicon belüli lépkedésnél kiírja azt, hogy a szolgáltató nem elérhető és egy tök másik oldalra irányít át... :12: Ilyet eddig még nem tapasztaltam és nem értem mi baja van  Az a hacker, aki megtámadott minket elmehet a pokol legmélyére... :12:



Most már ott tartok, hogy csak az emailben érkezett CH értesítés alapján tudok belépni a CH oldalára, mert ott emailben benne van a CH oldalának a címe és így elirányít a CH oldalára. Máskülönben homokórázik az oldal és mondjuk, ha az FB oldala helyéről rámegyek a CH-ra vagy beírom a CH-t, akkor homokóra után, változatlan marad minden és ugyanúgy a facebook oldala jön be...
S ahhoz, hogy a CH-n belül is tudjak lépkedni és ne irányítson át tök más oldalra, ide kell rákattintsak, mert egyedül így tudok a CH oldalán maradni --> CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Technika > Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései --> S itt a legelsőre kattintva visz a CH fórumos főoldalra, ha topicon belül a fentebbi kicsi fülecskére kattintok, ahonnan szintén el lehet érni a fórumot, akkor másik idegen oldalra visz el és utána kiírja, hogy a kapcsolat megszakadt, az oldal nem elérhető...
Nekem eddig ilyet nem csinált a CH és nagyon nem értem mi történt most és kb. az idegesség is szétvág... :12: :12: :12:


----------



## bessy1 (2012 Április 7)

Nekem keresőbe beirva-és "Tárolt változat"-ra katt, és mindig bejön.A másik gépen meg nincs semmi baj.


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 7)

bessy1 írta:


> Nekem keresőbe beirva-és "Tárolt változat"-ra katt, és mindig bejön.A másik gépen meg nincs semmi baj.



Eddig mindig így léptem be, hozzá van adva a könyvjelzőköz és állandóan be vagyok jelentkezve..., ma reggel óta viszont emailből tudok belépni csak a CH-ra, a tárolt változatra rákattintok, homokórázik, majd kiírja kapcsolati idő túllépve, nem elérhető a kiszolgáló és egy tök más nem létező oldalra visz át, ahol errort ír ki... fogalmam sincsen mi történt, eddig ilyet nem észleltem, tapasztaltam...


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Április 7)

Én úgy tapasztaltam, hogy a felső két menüsorra(Fórum, stb., Új üzenetek, stb.) kattintva visz máshová(bár most legutóbb már jó volt ez is). 
A topicok között lépkedve jó.
Innen el tudom érni a kezdőlapot, ezt tettem be könyvjelzőnek:
http://canadahun.com/forum/index.php


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 8)

Hát ez egyre rosszabb.
Nem csak a canadán-belőli kattintás irányít máshová.Hanem mint írták a Google kattintásai is
Az alábbi sorok értelmesek. De számomra nem ad megoldást:


> Nem létező oldalakra való hivatkozással kikényszeríthetőek a biztonsági beállítások hiányosságai, amelyeket nemcsak egyes látogatok szoktak tesztelni, hanem gyakran a keresőgépek robotjai is. Egy idő eltelte után, általában végzetes szokott lenni. A támadási kísérletek kiderítésére és megakadályozására nagyban segíthet egy hasonló webanalitikai rendszer működtetése. Apache szerver esetén az internetes portálok finombeállításai egyénileg kielégítően elvégezhetőek egy vagy több _.htaccess_ fájl feltöltésével könyvtárszinteknek megfelelően, – bár a könyvtárszintek kezelése kicsit nagyobb körültekintéssel egyetlen fájlból is megoldható. Az Apache oldalán megtalálható az alkalmazható direktivák vázlatos részletezése, amelyeket viszont egyénileg, az adott körülményekhez és célhoz kell idomítani.


Csak azt mutatja a nagy programokon ott van és megdolgoztatja a rendszerprogramozókat (nem cserélnék velük gondot)
Majd leáll a safari is


----------



## bezuhov (2012 Április 8)

e-mail fiókomban zsákszámra értesítő, hogy új privát üzenet érkezett.
ennek ellenére csak egy-két levélke található...
ergo: nem válaszom nem a hajdani gyerekszoba hiányát jelzi,
próbálom mondani azoknak akik írtak, s talán itt (is) kolbászolnak...

amúgy izgalmas mindig új és új hátsó kapukat keresni és találni a CH-ra való bejutáshoz 

bezuhov


----------



## fanyar. (2012 Április 9)

fanyar. írta:


> Hát ez egyre rosszabb.
> Nem csak a canadán-belőli kattintás irányít máshová.Hanem mint írták a Google kattintásai is
> 
> Csak azt mutatja a nagy programokon ott van és megdolgoztatja a rendszerprogramozókat (nem cserélnék velük gondot)
> Majd leáll a safari is


Mintha a canadán belőli kattintás javulna
A canada kereső is működik az onnan való kattintás is jó most
Köszönet annak: aki ezt a piszok hamis-átirányítást legalább a Canadán belől javítja
A Google kereső és kattintásai nem jók(*.ru)hamis átirányítás
Éljen goyo ha Ő megcsinálta a canadát
Együtt sírunk együtt nevetünk


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2012 Április 9)

Kedves Flamingo ! Most próbáltam, a 3 századik filmet , letölteni, de, mind a 300 film esetében a következő szöveg jött vissza :

HOPPA A GOOGLE CHROM NEM TUDJASMEGNYITNI a SIv.Y
WEBHEDLYET ! És ráadásul, mind a háromszáz filmnél ezt írfta ki, nem tudom, hogy Te , hogy vagy vale, de szerintem ez már régen túlmegy az ---- aprócska --- hiba, sőt, még a hacker támadás határain is ! Ha ze mindenn letöltő esetében így van, akkor az, megint, csak én szerintem, óriási nagy baj, de az sem kisebb , hacsak az én esetemben van ez így!

Atyafiságos szeretettel üdvözöllek: Apazoli01pazoli0 / Egy, hivatalosan is, háromnegyed részben vak, rokkantnyugdíjas !


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 9)

apazoli01pazoli0 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo ! Most próbáltam, a 3 századik filmet , letölteni, de, mind a 300 film esetében a következő szöveg jött vissza :
> 
> HOPPA A GOOGLE CHROM NEM TUDJASMEGNYITNI a SIv.Y
> WEBHEDLYET ! És ráadásul, mind a háromszáz filmnél ezt írfta ki, nem tudom, hogy Te , hogy vagy vale, de szerintem ez már régen túlmegy az ---- aprócska --- hiba, sőt, még a hacker támadás határain is ! Ha ze mindenn letöltő esetében így van, akkor az, megint, csak én szerintem, óriási nagy baj, de az sem kisebb , hacsak az én esetemben van ez így!
> ...


Kedves apazoli01pazoli0!
Én még sosem próbáltam filmet letölteni, de most kipróbáltam, hogy tudjak segíteni. Találomra kipróbáltam egyik filmet a topikból, és minden gond nélkül elkezdte volna tölteni a megfelelő helyről. Ha gondolod szíyesen segítek privát levélben és lépésről lépésre átvesszük a folyamatot. 
Ha esetleg kaptál már mástól segítséget ezen a módon, akkor majd jelezd légyszíves ha megoldódott a problémád. 
üdv. Arima3


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 10)

Én az összes látogatott oldalt eltettem a könyvjelzők közé, (csináltam egy canadahun mappát, abban vannak) és arra az oldalra megyek, ahová akarok.
A kereső viszont nem talál semmit, csak keres-keres, azután megunom.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 10)

*belépés, navigálás*



naivbalek írta:


> Én úgy tapasztaltam, hogy a felső két menüsorra(Fórum, stb., Új üzenetek, stb.) kattintva visz máshová(bár most legutóbb már jó volt ez is).
> A topicok között lépkedve jó.
> Innen el tudom érni a kezdőlapot, ezt tettem be könyvjelzőnek:
> http://canadahun.com/forum/index.php


Én meg belépésre naivbalek által betett linket használom, én is betettem a könyvjelzőbe, a fórumon navigálásra meg a két menüsor alatti elérési út-térképet, vagy mi az, azt használom vissza a fórumra és onnan mehetek máshová.


 CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Technika > Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései 

 * Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide... * 

blogot viszont nem tudok olvasni, ott mindig van valamilyen xxx.ru. Már van vagy 7-8 db.


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2012 Április 11)

Kedves Arima 3 ! Szíves elnézésedet és bocsánatodat kérem, de bármennyire hihetetlenek tünjék is a dolog, dde a gépem egy az egyben tikk-takk lett, egyrészről, másrészről, pedig egy levelet kellett írnom a Flamingó Captainnnak, hogy a gépelési tudásom ,hatalmas szintjét jelezzem, kb betű/ perc sebességgel gépelek ! Nagyon szeretném, és egyúttal, nagyon szépen megköszönöm neked, ha segíteni tudnál Rajtam !!!
Szerető üdvözlettel: apazoli01pazoli0 !


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 12)

Most már nálam is beütött a gubanc.
Bármilyen keresésre ezt kapom:
*"A Firefox nem találja a kiszolgálót a(z) kasoas.ru helyen."*
Kellene szólni egy szakembernek, mert elpártol lassan mindenki!


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 12)

*A mai nappal lezártuk a ZENE - hide (Teljes albumok) nevű topikot.*
*A tartalom természetesen marad, ugyanúgy kereshető, csak feltenni oda már nem tudtok.

*​A topik az indexben nem található, csak az új 2012-es.
Hol van a régi tartalma, mert sok dolog ott lenne található.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 12)

*Tájékoztatás*



hg1dmt írta:


> *A mai nappal lezártuk a ZENE - hide (Teljes albumok) nevű topikot.*
> *A tartalom természetesen marad, ugyanúgy kereshető, csak feltenni oda már nem tudtok.
> 
> *​A topik az indexben nem található, csak az új 2012-es.
> Hol van a régi tartalma, mert sok dolog ott lenne található.


*Természetesen ott van - csak már a második oldalon: *ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok)


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Április 12)

Köszönöm, itt rákattintva oda jutottam, de az indexben nem találtam.


----------



## Kökényszem (2012 Április 14)

Sziasztok!

Olyan gondom van, hogy nem lehet rendesen elérni az oldalt.
Sem könyvjelző sávból, sem egyéb linkből.
Ha beírod a google-be hogy KanadaHun vagy Kanadai Magyarok Oldala/Fóruma, azt megtalálja, de ha rákattintasz nem ide irányít, hanem ezt írja ki: 
Hoppá! A Google Chrome nem tudott csatlakozni a baakas.ru webhelyhez
Emellett a webcímnél a http://baakas.ru/space?7 van.
Én nem értek hozzá, de gondolom el akar irányítani erre az orosz oldalra, és azt a google blokkolja vagy ilyesmi.
Jó ezt kikerültem és a Tárolt változat-on keresztül tudom használni a weboldalt, de még most sem teljesen.
Belső keresés után szinte biztos, hogy ugyan az történik, mikor közvetlenül a nyitóoldalra akarok eljutni ismételten sikertelen a dolog.
Egyébként teszteltem, más böngészőnél is ez van, és elvileg a gépem is vírusmentes.
Nem tudom más jelzett-e hasonló problémát, de kérlek segítsetek ez ügyben.

Várom válaszotok,
Kökényszem


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 14)

Kökényszem írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Olyan gondom van, hogy nem lehet rendesen elérni az oldalt.
> Sem könyvjelző sávból, sem egyéb linkből.
> ...


Ha egy icipicit visszaolvasol, csak néhány hozzászólást, láthatod, hogy más is jelzett hasonló problémát. Ha figyelmesen olvasol, akkor találsz néhány megoldást, vagy javaslatot is, hogy ezt elkerüld. .


----------



## Kökényszem (2012 Április 14)

*de mi van a kereséssel*



Arima3 írta:


> Ha egy icipicit visszaolvasol, csak néhány hozzászólást, láthatod, hogy más is jelzett hasonló problémát. Ha figyelmesen olvasol, akkor találsz néhány megoldást, vagy javaslatot is, hogy ezt elkerüld. .



Igen, közben olvastam pár dolgot, meg végülis csak itt vagyok, tehát részben meg van oldva (bár pl nekem bookmarkon keresztül sem jött be pedig egyeseknek meg igen) de az lényegesebb hogy a belső kereséssel még én sem tudok mit kezdeni, és erre nem találtam konkrét megoldást. (Ha elnéztem volna kérnék egy beidézést erre a részre vonatkozóan). Köszi


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 14)

A belső keresésre eddig nem találtunk hátsóajtót, de mondjuk én nem is szoktam különösebben keresni, annyit tudok, hogy az nekem sem működik. hg1dmt jelezte, hogy neki sem keres. Erről nem tudok többet. A könyvjelzőnél az a fórumos link http://canadahun.com/forum/index.php (nekem legalábbis )működik, tehát nem a főoldali, hanem ami egyből a fórumra visz. Innen viszont nem tudok a főoldalra menni, de az különösebben nem zavar.
Belépéshez esetleg ki lehet próbálni egy nyilvános proxy-szerveren keresztül is, eleinte én így léptem be. Nekem működött az is. Itt van lista:
http://www.publicproxyservers.com/proxy/list1.html
(Mielőtt valaki reklamálna, keresni azon sem lehet, meg egy csomó mást sem.....de nem is arra való. )


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 14)

A Fórum gomb most használható, a blog-olvasás viszont rosszabb lett. (Nálam legalábbis)


----------



## Kökényszem (2012 Április 14)

*keresés*

Amikor a kezdőoldalt írtam a fórum kezdőoldalára gondolta (bocs a pontatlanságért) ami viszont már valamennyivel könnyebben elérhető...köszönjük.

A keresésnél (és így a feltöltésnél is mivel a szóban forgó topicot is ki kell keresnem ) viszont még mindig gondok vannak. 
Most már odáig betölti, hogy a keresett szóra kihozza a topicokat, de ha rákattintok, vagy sokáig várok azt csinálja amit a csatolt kép mutat + át akar irányítani közvetlenül utána a már említett ru-s oldalra.


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Április 15)

hg1dmt írta:


> Most már nálam is beütött a gubanc.
> Bármilyen keresésre ezt kapom:
> *"A Firefox nem találja a kiszolgálót a(z) kasoas.ru helyen."*
> Kellene szólni egy szakembernek, mert elpártol lassan mindenki!



Most én is váltottam 2 napja újabb belépési linket és a könyvjelzőt is törölnöm és módosítanom kellett, mert nem tudtam belépni..., az új link amiről belépek a következő http://www.canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=127 (csak mivel én az ezoterikában mozgok, ezért fog az agykontrollos topicba irányítani titeket ), viszont, mikor a topicokban vagy témákban akartok mászkálni, akkor ennél a felsorolásnál a legelsőre kattintsatok rá, úgy nem irányít át semmilyen olyan helyre, ami nem Canadhun (tehát a Canadahun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma fülre menjetek rá, ha mászkálni akartok a témák között) CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma > Technika > Tudakozó - A CH technikai kérdései >  Problémád van a fórum kezelésével ? írd ide...


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 15)

ezek a xxx.ru-k osztódással szaporodnak??? Már rég nem számolom, de már vagy 20 felé jár.


----------



## most (2012 Április 15)

mint már írtam sztem ez egy sript hiba mindennap újcímet generál felesleges számolni
.. gép... beillesztették a kódba tehát csinálja minta gép... ki kéne gyomolni


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Április 19)

Kedves Flamingó!

Mióta a CH ilyen szépen megújúlt,azóta minden egyes lapozáskor ez jelenik meg a gépemen: Error #2044: Unhandled StatusEvent:. level=error, code=
Ez valamiféle "hiba kód jelző",ami minden egyes lapozás alkalmával ki kell x-elnem,különben nem enged tovább lépni.
Mi lehet a probláma?

(u.i:bocsi,túl korán tettem fel a kérdést?)


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 19)

Pillanatnyilag én is csak az index oldalon lévő "Legfrissebb üzenetek"-re tudok menni,
az összes többinél hibaüzenet van.


----------



## Viktor1981 (2012 Április 19)

Jó, hogy megírtad, mert én is ezt tapasztalom.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Április 19)

Nem panaszként írtam, hanem azért, mert goyo - / a fórum technikai munkatársa/- munkáját segíti, ha jelezzük
a problémákat.

A fórum átalakítása üzemelés alatt történik, hogy a tagoknak ne kelljen
nélkülöznie.
Ez néha apróbb kellemetlenséggel járhatviszont biztosítja Nektek a folyamatos
használatot.
Goyo szorgalmas munkája hamarosan elhárít minden hibát, addig is legyetek egy kis türelemmel.


----------



## naivbalek (2012 Április 20)

Nálam már két napja jól működik, nem kaptam sem hibaüzenetet, és nem vitt másik oldalra sem.
Köszönet!


----------



## bezuhov (2012 Április 20)

nálam megszűnt minden elérési nehézség ami az utóbbi egy-két hétben tapasztalható volt.
a megjelenő .ru fedőnevű honfitársaim elhúztak ahová valók...

Miss CH pedig alkalmazási újításaival (nem sorolom, sok van, egyik hasznosabb mint a másik),
és külcsínével is tetszetősebb, ízlésesebb lett. Nagyon jól áll neki az új, diszkrétebb smink!
Köszönet és gratula a technikai stábnak, és a sminkmesternek.

üdv, bezuhov.


----------



## signore (2012 Április 20)

Szevasztok
Túljutottatok a "keresés" funkció tesztelésén? Mert az bizony korántsem működik megfelelően.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 20)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Túljutottatok a "keresés" funkció tesztelésén? Mert az bizony korántsem működik megfelelően.



Nekem jól keres. Igaz nem a "részletes keresés"-t próbáltam, fent a menüsorban, hanem a *keresés a témában*, ill. *keresés a fórumban*-t


----------



## goyo (2012 Április 20)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Túljutottatok a "keresés" funkció tesztelésén? Mert az bizony korántsem működik megfelelően.



A kereső eddig 2.000.000 körüli üzenetet indexelt be, hamarosan befejezi...nem tudom mire kerestél, esetleg próbálkozz a *részletes kereséssel*.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 20)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok
> Túljutottatok a "keresés" funkció tesztelésén? Mert az bizony korántsem működik megfelelően.



Nekem jól keres. Igaz nem a "részletes keresés"-t próbáltam, fent a menüsorban, hanem a *keresés a témában*, ill. *keresés a fórumban*-t. Miután elküldtem ezt a h.sz. -t a szöveg ott maradt a hozzászólásablakban. Azt hiszem, ez nem így volt....


----------



## signore (2012 Április 20)

goyo írta:


> A kereső eddig 2.000.000 körüli üzenetet indexelt be, hamarosan befejezi...nem tudom mire kerestél, esetleg próbálkozz a *részletes kereséssel*.


Látogatóként használva a keresőt a gyorskeresés funkcióra a keresőoldal jelenik meg. Ez még nem is lenne baj, ha az "Egyszerű keresés" oldal lenne, de nem, hanem az "Összetett keresés" oldal ugrik fel. A "Keresés az üzenetek tartalmában" opció nem működik, helyette a téma címeket listázza. Ha a "Keresés a címekben" opciót használod, arra nem lesz találat. A "Keress a következőre:" dobozból ki kellene venni a "Keress most" és a "Visszaállít" gombokat, hisz itt nem fognak működni, mivel a "Kiegészítő lehetőségek" dobozba nem válaszoltál a "Kérdés találomra:" kérdésére.

Belépve a gyorskeresést használva a keresőszóra a téma címeket listázza alapértelmezetten. Ezzel sokat nem érsz, hisz valószínűleg a többség nem arra kíváncsi, hogy mely témákban található meg az adott szó, hanem arra, hogy mely hozzászólásokba.
Részletes keresés esetén ugyanazok a problémák jönnek elő mint amit leírtam a látogatóként történő keresés esetében (természetesen a "Kérdés találomra:" opció itt nem jelenik meg).


----------



## apazoli01pazoli0 (2012 Április 20)

Mielőtt beleőrülök, sűrgős segítséget kérek, elsősorban a flamingó nevű kormányostól ! Hajdanában úgy lehetett keresni, hogy a jobb felső sarokban levő keresőbe beírtam az általam keresett film címét, és egyből az általam keresett filmhez jutottam, ahol is ott volt az illető film címe, letölthető linkjei és az, hogy ki a letöltő, most! Az adott konkrét film helyett olyan tovuha-bohu jön, mint annak a rendje ! A konkrét film helyett téma körök, egytől - tizig valö számozással és nem fogok tudni a konkrét filmekhez,szinházi darabokhoz, illetve konkrét tévéjátékokhoz eljutni ! Tudom, hogy mire kértetek minket, de attól még nem fogok tudni úgy keresni , ahogy most kell , nem fogok tudni sem keresni, sem pedig megtalálni

Kedves , Kormányos : Flamingó , Szájbarágós, Az én semmi se szintemnek , megfelelő SÜRGŐS !!! segítségre van szükségem, amit előre is nagyon szépen megköszönök Neked vagy Nektek!
Atyafiságosan szerető üdvözlettel: Apazoli01pazoli0 ! Egy hivatalosan is, háromnegyed részben vak, 58 éves, rokkantnyugdíjas ! :55:


----------



## goyo (2012 Április 21)

Kedves apazoli01pazoli0,

Flamingo ebben az ugyben nem tud segiteni, ez egy uj forumszoftver, a kereso kicsit maskepp mukodik (fog ez is valtozni, de csak miutan elkeszultunk minden egyebbel).

Javaslom, hogy *hasznald ezt a kereso oldalt* es ha nem megfelelo a talalati lista, valtoztass a kriteriumokon/lehetosegeken (pl.-ul: *Keresés eredménye: Üzenet*!).

Jelenleg nincs jobb megoldas.




apazoli01pazoli0 írta:


> Mielőtt beleőrülök, sűrgős segítséget kérek, elsősorban a flamingó nevű kormányostól ! Hajdanában úgy lehetett keresni, hogy a jobb felső sarokban levő keresőbe beírtam az általam keresett film címét, és egyből az általam keresett filmhez jutottam, ahol is ott volt az illető film címe, letölthető linkjei és az, hogy ki a letöltő, most! Az adott konkrét film helyett olyan tovuha-bohu jön, mint annak a rendje ! A konkrét film helyett téma körök, egytől - tizig valö számozással és nem fogok tudni a konkrét filmekhez,szinházi darabokhoz, illetve konkrét tévéjátékokhoz eljutni ! Tudom, hogy mire kértetek minket, de attól még nem fogok tudni úgy keresni , ahogy most kell , nem fogok tudni sem keresni, sem pedig megtalálni
> 
> Kedves , Kormányos : Flamingó , Szájbarágós, Az én semmi se szintemnek , megfelelő SÜRGŐS !!! segítségre van szükségem, amit előre is nagyon szépen megköszönök Neked vagy Nektek!
> Atyafiságosan szerető üdvözlettel: Apazoli01pazoli0 ! Egy hivatalosan is, háromnegyed részben vak, 58 éves, rokkantnyugdíjas ! :55:


----------



## goyo (2012 Április 21)

Kedves KisPico,

Ad az ki üzeneteket is...
Tehát a fent említett link és az alján Keresés eredménye: Üzenet. 
(El is mentheted a keresési szempontokat, így többször nem kell beállítani) .

A Google keresője nem megoldás, ahogy Te is említetted. A megoldás egy Sphinx search nevezetű dolog lesz, ahogy minden mással elkészültünk...




KisPico írta:


> Kedves goyo! Végigjátszottam a kereső összes lehetőségét. Kizárólag topikokat ad ki. Ez nem lenne baj, ha megtalálnám azt a lehetőséget, amivel a célzottan a topikban lehetne keresni. De nem találom.
> És még egy... a kereső érzékeny a kis és nagy betűkre. Ez nem szép tőle.
> 
> Egyelőre a google speciális keresője lenne a megoldás. Annak viszont az a szépséghibája, hogy tárolt változatból dolgozik, a moderálások következtében véletlenül sem visz a helyes hozzászóláshoz. Azt is a topik keresővel szoktam kombinálni, amit most ugye nem találok.


----------



## most (2012 Április 21)

köszönjük a sok sok munkád jótett a fórummotornak a frissítés
ezer+1 hála


----------



## KisPico (2012 Április 24)

Kedves goyo! A segítés szándéka munkál bennem, nem a kötözködésé. Ebben a fórumban a kereső jó működése létfontosságú.

Tegnap kerestem a Paleolit szakácskönyvet. Keresőszavak: Szendi, Paleolit, paleolit, paleolit szakácskönyv, Paleolit szakácskönyv, paleolitszakácskönyv, Paleolitszakácskönyv. A fórumon nem találtam a feltöltött anyagot.
Megtaláltam viszont bogarászva.

Hozzászólás:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...kacskonyv-magazinok-stb&p=3444365#post3444365

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?29799-E-Book-vegyes-szakacskonyv-magazinok-stb/page55

szerepel benne a paleolit szó és a szakácskönyv szó is.

A hozzászólás birtokában kipróbáltam a topik keresőjét. Sem a paleolit, sem a szakácskönyv, de még a szakácskönyv: keresőszavakra sem adja ki a hozzászólást.

Mi lehet a gond oka?


----------



## GadMar (2012 Április 24)

Tehát a fent említett link és az alján Keresés eredménye: Üzenet. 
(El is mentheted a keresési szempontokat, így többször nem kell beállítani) .
Szisztok!
Ezzel a bizonyos fent említett keresővel én sem tudok keresni. Nekem az új kereső még semmit sem talált meg, a kereső szavakra mindig más topic-ok jöttek fel.
Lehet, hogy nem tudom, hogy mit hova kell beírni ahhoz, hogy jó legyen a keresés vagy hogy mit kell megnyomni, hogy működjön.
Lehet, hogy felhasználói kézikönyvet kell kiadni az új kereső használatához?!


----------



## bezuhov (2012 Április 24)

szia goyo!
ha nem fáradtál még le a munkában, lenne egy javaslatom.
a KÖSZÖNÖNÖM gomb feliratát nem lenne érdemes a fészen már általánossá vált TETSZIK-re cserélni? (funkcionalitásában ugyanis ritka kivételtől eltekintve, ez utóbbiként használatos)
(az a javaslat botorság, hogy 1-től 5-ig lehessen pontozni a hozzászólásokat, mint azt blogoknál látni néhol?)

szia, és még egyszer kösz az áldásos munkád. 
bezuhov.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 24)

bezuhov írta:


> szia goyo!
> ha nem fáradtál még le a munkában, lenne egy javaslatom.
> a KÖSZÖNÖNÖM gomb feliratát nem lenne érdemes a fészen már általánossá vált TETSZIK-re cserélni? (funkcionalitásában ugyanis ritka kivételtől eltekintve, ez utóbbiként használatos)
> (az a javaslat botorság, hogy 1-től 5-ig lehessen pontozni a hozzászólásokat, mint azt blogoknál látni néhol?)
> ...


Hát Bezuhov nekem ez az ötlet egyáltalán nem tetszik. Persze csak egy sima mezei tag vagyok, és ez csak egy vélemény. Miért kéne a "fész" dolgait másolni? Mondjuk én elvből nem vagyok a fészbúkon, talán ezért sem tetszik az ötlet, de a köszönöm-öt én mindig ebben az értelemben használom. Hogy *köszönöm*. 
amúgy meg szerintem a köszönöm inkább egy társas kapcsolatot kifejező gesztus, ami inkább illik egy közösségi oldalhoz, mert *köszönöm* *(neked)*, míg a tetszik magánjellegűbb, zártabb, *tetszik (nekem)*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Április 25)

bezuhov írta:


> szia goyo!
> ha nem fáradtál még le a munkában, lenne egy javaslatom.
> a KÖSZÖNÖNÖM gomb feliratát nem lenne érdemes a fészen már általánossá vált TETSZIK-re cserélni? (funkcionalitásában ugyanis ritka kivételtől eltekintve, ez utóbbiként használatos)
> (az a javaslat botorság, hogy 1-től 5-ig lehessen pontozni a hozzászólásokat, mint azt blogoknál látni néhol?)
> ...



*A köszönöm a CH-n csak részben a tetszik funkció.
Többen arra is használják, hogy "elolvastam", "megjegyeztem"... - vagyis, hogy az adott hszre reagáltak, de nincs hozzáfűznivalójuk.
Sokan, akik egy picit több számtech. tudással bírnak - gyűjtőnek használják (van olyan funkció az adatlapodon, hogy kigyűjti a megköszönt üzeneteid, így nem kell visszakeresni pl. egy könyv, vagy zenemű hollétét, ha vissza akarsz térni oda valamilyen okból).

A blog nyilván más dolog, mert ott van értelme a beírás kiértékelésének.*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Április 25)

Arra még nem jöttem rá, hogy lehet a fórum index oldaláról a Canadahun főoldalára kerülni. 
Azelőtt a főoldalon is be lehetett lépni. most csak a fórumnál. Ez így marad?


----------



## Melitta (2012 Április 26)

Valtozni fog meg nincs kesz.


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 3)

Koszontok mindenkit!
Azt kerdeznem, vajon miert nem tudok a Fooldalrol a forumba bemenni? Csak ugy sikerul, ha a fooldalon alul jobboldalt levo forumtemakra/friss blogokra, es itt az elso bejegyzesre kattintok, de itt meg tovabbi lepesek is kellenek. Igy tul bonyolult. Lehet, en vagyok bena, vagy a gepemmel nincs valami rendben? Vagy ez is csak a megujulas miatt van, es csak atmeneti jelleggel? Egyebkent tetszik az uj arculat, gratula!


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Május 3)

a főoldalon felül kék sávban van a menüsor : rádió, fórum, blog...stb. azt próbáltad?


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 3)

persze! Pont ez a gondom, hogy idaig siman onnan tudtam bemenni, de amiota az atalakitas tortent, ott mindig azt irja ki a gepem, hogy problema van az oldal betoltesevel. Mindenhova mashova be tudok lepni a fooldal kek savjabol, a radio, blog, arveres, minden megy, csak pont a forumba nem. Ha masnal ez a problema nem jelentkezik, akkor nalam lehet a gond. de hol?


----------



## KisPico (2012 Május 3)

sabriella írta:


> persze! Pont ez a gondom, hogy idaig siman onnan tudtam bemenni, de amiota az atalakitas tortent, ott mindig azt irja ki a gepem, hogy problema van az oldal betoltesevel. Mindenhova mashova be tudok lepni a fooldal kek savjabol, a radio, blog, arveres, minden megy, csak pont a forumba nem. Ha masnal ez a problema nem jelentkezik, akkor nalam lehet a gond. de hol?



A "főbejáraton" nekem sem megy , ezért a "kertek alatt" a filmes topikba szoktam belépni. Onnan már el lehet jutni fórum a főoldalára. Azt hiszem, bármelyik topik jó belépés, csak a főoldal az nem. Tudod, a Bazilikába sem lehet hétköznap a főkapun bemenni, csak oldalbejáraton.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2012 Május 3)

Kedves műszaki munkatársak!

A Hobby Fotósok klubban nem látszanak a tagok által csatolt képek a különböző témákban. A saját képeimet sem látom mindet.
A közös mappa képei láthatók.

A segítséget előre köszönöm.


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 3)

KisPico írta:


> A "főbejáraton" nekem sem megy , ezért a "kertek alatt" a filmes topikba szoktam belépni. Onnan már el lehet jutni fórum a főoldalára. Azt hiszem, bármelyik topik jó belépés, csak a főoldal az nem. Tudod, a Bazilikába sem lehet hétköznap a főkapun bemenni, csak oldalbejáraton.



Most egy kicsit megnyugodtam, hogy megsem velem van a baj.En is csak "kiskapun" tudok belepni aforumba. Azert ez igy nem az igazi. De varjunk turelmesen, hatha "megjavul"!


----------



## goyo (2012 Május 4)

sabriella írta:


> persze! Pont ez a gondom, hogy idaig siman onnan tudtam bemenni, de amiota az atalakitas tortent, ott mindig azt irja ki a gepem, hogy problema van az oldal betoltesevel. Mindenhova mashova be tudok lepni a fooldal kek savjabol, a radio, blog, arveres, minden megy, csak pont a forumba nem. Ha masnal ez a problema nem jelentkezik, akkor nalam lehet a gond. de hol?



Kedves Sabriella,

A forum fooldalan ( http://canadahun.com/forum/ ) fent nem megy a belepes ?
Vagy a magan a fooldalon ( http://canadahun.com ) ? Itt meg nincs belepes...
Pontosan melyik oldal nem jelenik meg es milyen bongeszot hasznalsz ?

Koszonom a valaszokat


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 6)

Kedves Goyo!
a google-bongeszot hasznalom. a http://canadahun.com szepen bejon, tehat a fooldalra eljutok. Itt folul a kek sorban vannak tovabba, hogy: hirek, radio, aruhaz,forum, blog, galeria, chat, stb. Ezek kozul mindenhova be tudok menni, ha rakattintok, egyedul a "forum"-ra nem. Ha rakattintok, azt dobja ki, hogy :server not found. A hozzaszolasodban elsokent belinkelt http://canadahun.com.forum/-mal ugyanigy jarok. Csak ugy tudom elerni a forumot, ha a fooldalon lefele gorgetek, es jobboldalt a radio, majd alatta az idojaras, majd ezalatt a forumtemakl/friss blogok-nal, a 6 db felsorolt tema kozul egyikre kattintok. Akkor bejon az a tema, amelyikre kattintottam, innen felgorgetek az oldal tetejere, es ott a forumra. Nem tudom erthetoen irtam-e le? De igy eleg bonyolult elernek a forumot. Evek ota tag vagyok, eddig nem volt semmi problemam, a fooldalrol siman be tudtam menni a forumba. Valoszinuleg atmeneti problemarol lehet szo, legalabbis remelem.
Koszonom, hogy probalsz segiteni!
Koszonom a valaszokat [/QUOTE]


----------



## goyo (2012 Május 6)

sabriella írta:


> Kedves Goyo!
> a google-bongeszot hasznalom. a http://canadahun.com szepen bejon, tehat a fooldalra eljutok. Itt folul a kek sorban vannak tovabba, hogy: hirek, radio, aruhaz,forum, blog, galeria, chat, stb. Ezek kozul mindenhova be tudok menni, ha rakattintok, egyedul a "forum"-ra nem. Ha rakattintok, azt dobja ki, hogy :server not found. A hozzaszolasodban elsokent belinkelt http://canadahun.com.forum/-mal ugyanigy jarok. Csak ugy tudom elerni a forumot, ha a fooldalon lefele gorgetek, es jobboldalt a radio, majd alatta az idojaras, majd ezalatt a forumtemakl/friss blogok-nal, a 6 db felsorolt tema kozul egyikre kattintok. Akkor bejon az a tema, amelyikre kattintottam, innen felgorgetek az oldal tetejere, es ott a forumra. Nem tudom erthetoen irtam-e le? De igy eleg bonyolult elernek a forumot. Evek ota tag vagyok, eddig nem volt semmi problemam, a fooldalrol siman be tudtam menni a forumba. Valoszinuleg atmeneti problemarol lehet szo, legalabbis remelem.
> Koszonom, hogy probalsz segiteni!
> Koszonom a valaszokat



Kedves Sabriella,

Masoknal nincs ilyen problema, ezert erre sajnos nem tudok mit irni, DE:

Forum fooldal: *http://canadahun.com/forum/* (nincs canadahun.com.forum)
Fooldal *http://canadahun.com* 

Szerintem valami cache/gyorsitotar problema lehet a Te bongeszodben, Google Chrome-ra itt egy leiras:
http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=hu&hlrm=en&answer=95582

A cache-t/gyorsitotarat kellene torolnod a kezdetektol (tehat *nem* a jelszavakat, cookiekat stb.)


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 6)

Koszi a segitseget Goyo!
Megprobaltam az altalad javasoltat, sikerult, boldog vagyok!


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 7)

Sabrella!

Ha ezt letöltöd, kapsz egy sárga seprő ikont a böngésző felső sorába.(Firefoxnál legalábbis) 
Ez egy kattintással bármikor törli a gyorsítótárat.
------------------------------
http://chrisholtz.com/clearcachebutton


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 7)

Sziasztok!

Tudom lerágott csont a keresés, de még van rágni való rajta.
Csak az a kérdésem, hogyan tudok például egy Zorán, vagy Koncz Zsuzsa számot megtalálni, mert "nincs találat" az eredmény.
Az Illés szóra kaptam egy Illés Lajos emlékoldalt.
http://canadahun.com/forum/search.php?searchid=123469
Hogyan lehet egy zeneszámot megtalálni.


----------



## sabriella (2012 Május 7)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sabrella!
> 
> Ha ezt letöltöd, kapsz egy sárga seprő ikont a böngésző felső sorába.(Firefoxnál legalábbis)
> Ez egy kattintással bármikor törli a gyorsítótárat.
> ...



Koszonom! Ezt se tudtam! Azert csak okosodok en itt!


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Május 7)

Én most kipróbáltam, a Zene IV csatolásokban "Koncz" kulcsszóra kaptam 2 találatot, a Zene III. új csatolások c. topikban pedig 3 oldalnyit.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 8)

Köszi.
Tehát be kell menni az oldalra, és ott keresni?
Régebben úgy emlékszem bármelyik lapról lehetett bármit keresni.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 8)

*nem megy*





Ez a válasz:
[h=2]Fórum üzenet[/h] Nincs találat, próbálkozz más feltételekkel.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Május 8)

hg1dmt írta:


> Köszi.
> Tehát be kell menni az oldalra, és ott keresni?
> Régebben úgy emlékszem bármelyik lapról lehetett bármit keresni.



Ja, azt nem tudom, hogy régen hogy lehetett keresni, az eszembe se jutott, hogy ebben a topik- és hozzászólástengerben kikeressen nekem valamit. Megnyitottam egy topikot, amiben elvileg benne lehet, és a (azt hiszem) "Keresés a témában" a neve a gombnak a h.sz-ek tetején. Azzal kerestem.


----------



## nagyka65 (2012 Május 9)

valaki tudna segíteni, miért nem tudok letölteni?
20 hozzászólás megvan, regisztráció sem mai


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Május 9)

nagyka65 írta:


> valaki tudna segíteni, miért nem tudok letölteni?
> 20 hozzászólás megvan, regisztráció sem mai



*12.09 és 12.20 között lezavartad a 20 hsz-t és azt vártad, hogy azonnal állandótaggá válsz?

Kb 17* írtam meg, hogy NEM a 20. elküldésekor válsz állandó taggá, hanem akkor, amikor a CH motor frissít.
Ez lehet 2 perc, de lehet 1 óra is.
Egyébkén már tudsz letölteni.*


----------



## axelos (2012 Május 10)

Hello. 
Nekem is az lenne a kérdésem hogy miért nem tudok letölteni? Eddig semmi gond nem volt, rendesen tudtam letölteni, de most valamiért semmit nem enged.:|


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Május 10)

axelos írta:


> Hello.
> Nekem is az lenne a kérdésem hogy miért nem tudok letölteni? Eddig semmi gond nem volt, rendesen tudtam letölteni, de most valamiért semmit nem enged.:|


*Mit nem tudsz letölteni?*
*Találomra egy mp3-t és egy pdf-t letöltöttem és nálam minden rendben.

*


----------



## axelos (2012 Május 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mit nem tudsz letölteni?*
> *Találomra egy mp3-t és egy pdf-t letöltöttem és nálam minden rendben.
> 
> *


http://canadahun.com/forum/showthrea...EDndarab/page7
Innen szerettem volna a Rudolfot letölteni, de nem engedi. =/
Próbáltam, hogy leszedek más mp3-t, de az sem megy.


----------



## cibi22 (2012 Május 13)

Nekem sem megy, csak valami 1x1 gif jön elő

http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=399154&d=1265663753

ennyi, 

Némelyik mp3 vagy midi megy, de sok nem..
4 ből 1 megy csak


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Május 15)

cibi22 írta:


> Nekem sem megy, csak valami 1x1 gif jön elő
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=399154&d=1265663753
> 
> ...



*Az új szerverre való átállás során néhány csatolás tartalma megsérülhetett.
Ez azt jelenti, hogy a CH motor a helyét látja, de a tartalmát nem a csatolásnak.
Ilyenkor sajnos csak azt tudjuk tenni, hogy, amennyiben a modi gombbal jelzitek az adott hsz-t - töröljük.
*


----------



## Bughy (2012 Május 21)

_Letölteni tudok, de feltölteni viszont nem. Ha valaki tud segítsen! Kösz. ( Az igazság az, hogy nincs türelmem a próbálgatáshoz, de úgy tudom, hogy másoknak is van problémája)_


----------



## GadMar (2012 Május 22)

hg1dmt írta:


> Kedves Látogatók / Tagok
> 
> Kipróbáltam, és rákerestem - az összes létező fórumot feldobta találatnak.



Hasonlóan én sem tudok keresni. Én a témákat sem találom meg. A témából 1-2 szót beírok, keres, mindent felhoz csak azt nem, amit keresek.
Nekem is megmondhatná valaki, hogy pontosan hova, melyik mezőbe kell írni a kulcs szavakat, mi között kerestessek, hogy meg is keresse. Már választottam, hogy témát között, hogy üzenetek között, nem jó egyik sem.

Köszönettel.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 22)

*Nem keres a kereső*

Kedves Látogatók / Tagok

A fórumunk megújult, pár napig eltart amig minden frissítést és átalakítást elvégzünk.
Hibajelentéseket, csak ezt követően kérünk.
Köszönjük a türelmet!
-------------------------------
Meddig?

A kereső semmit nem ér.
A csatolások IV ben ott van Brigitte Bardot a 618 oldalon.
Kipróbáltam, és rákerestem - az összes létező fórumot feldobta találatnak.
Ki tud egy előadót, vagy zenét megkeresni több száz találatból?
Még be sem írtam, hogy mit keresek- közölte velem a kereső, hogy: "A következő problémák merültek fel a keresésednél"

"Please add more constraints to your search. Searches that return all or most of the database are a bad idea."

-------------------------------- Lefordítva

Adj hozzá több kényszert a keresésedhez. Olyan keresések, amik visszaküldenek mindent, vagy az adatbázis legnagyobb része vagy egy rossz ötlet.

Ha valaki tud segíteni. részletesen írja ide, hogy hogyan lehet megtalálni egy zeneszámot,( Gajdos zenekar) mondjuk a zene IV ben?


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 Május 22)

hg1dmt írta:


> Ha valaki tud segíteni. részletesen írja ide, hogy hogyan lehet megtalálni egy zeneszámot,( Gajdos zenekar) mondjuk a zene IV ben?


első módszer:
"*1. A Zene fórum topiklistáján a cím és oldalszámok mellett láthattok többekközt egy gémkapcsot is:




erre kattintva megjelennek a topikból az összes csatolt fájlok ábc sorrendben. na itt lehet mazsolázni mi van és mi nincs meg. 
(amíg beindul a Kereső).*" by AndiC



Kiegészítésként csak annyit, hogy várni kell türelemmel, míg betölti az adott topic összes csatolmányát
- nálam elég lassan megy - és fordított ABC sorrendben kell keresni. Igaz, így az üzenethez nem jutsz el,
de a csatolmányt megkaparinthatod 

második módszer:
a használt keresőbe a keresendő kifejezés után beírom a "Canadahun", esetleg tovább lehet szűkíteni a topicnév beírásával:



további nyugodt keresést


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 22)

Köszönöm, de ez nem vitt közelebb a kereséshez.
Én nem a Googléban akarok keresni, hanem a Canadahun saját keresőjével megnézni, hogy a feltöltendő szám megvan-e már.
Az ismételt feltöltésért dorgálás jár, de hát így.............


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Május 22)

hg1dmt írta:


> Kedves Látogatók / Tagok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[h=3]



Üzenet megjelenítése[/h] Gajdos Zenekar - Ha folyóvíz volnék 
Gajdos Zenekar - Csütörtök hajnalba'

*(ZENE IV- csatolások- 6074. h.sz.)*
Külön kérheted az Üzenet megjelenítését. 
Használd a topikon belül a "*keresés a témában" *gombot, mint írtam már feljebb.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Május 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> Kedves Látogatók / Tagok
> 
> A fórumunk megújult, pár napig eltart amig minden frissítést és átalakítást elvégzünk.
> Hibajelentéseket, csak ezt követően kérünk.
> ...


* Ameddig kész nem lesz.
Mivel itt szívességből, vagy ha úgy tetszik a tagok örömét szolgálandó vatikáni valutáért ténykedünk - csak a ráérő időben tudja a technikus is az átalakításokat végezni.
Az pedig ...
*


> A kereső semmit nem ér.
> A csatolások IV ben ott van Brigitte Bardot a 618 oldalon.
> Kipróbáltam, és rákerestem - az összes létező fórumot feldobta találatnak.
> Ki tud egy előadót, vagy zenét megkeresni több száz találatból?
> ...


* Én inkább így fordítanám:
Adj hozzá több szűkítést. Az olyan keresés, amely a teljes adatbázist vagy annak nagyobb részét eredményezi - nem igazán hasznos.

Megjegyzem ezt a szöveget az eredeti angol nyelvű motor tartalmazza és kb 1500 másik hasonló kifejezéssel egyetemben még magyarításra vár.*


> Ha valaki tud segíteni. részletesen írja ide, hogy hogyan lehet megtalálni egy zeneszámot,( Gajdos zenekar) mondjuk a zene IV ben?
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 902547


*Egyelőre alternatívaként csak a Google marad a canadahun.com -os szűkítéssel.*


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *12.09 és 12.20 között lezavartad a 20 hsz-t és azt vártad, hogy azonnal állandótaggá válsz?
> 
> Kb 17* írtam meg, hogy NEM a 20. elküldésekor válsz állandó taggá, hanem akkor, amikor a CH motor frissít.
> Ez lehet 2 perc, de lehet 1 óra is.
> Egyébkén már tudsz letölteni.*



Szerintem joggal várta el,hogy állndó taggá váljon.És mit számít az,hogy mennyi idő alatt csinálta meg a kért 20 hozzászólást??Elvégre ezért van nyitva külön topik.A gyors hozzászólások megszerzéséhez.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 2)

Rojtos írta:


> Szerintem joggal várta el,hogy állndó taggá váljon.


*Joggal várta el, csak épp ez a gépet (működtető szoftvert) nem érdekli.

Megjegyzem más rendszereknél van úgy, hogy 50 hozzászólás kell, vagy 1 hét tagság.
Amúgy a boltban is ki kell várni a sorod a kasszánál...*


> És mit számít az,hogy mennyi idő alatt csinálta meg a kért 20 hozzászólást??Elvégre ezért van nyitva külön topik.A gyors hozzászólások megszerzéséhez.


*Tudod a gond azzal van, hogy azonnal reklamál a tag és nem vár fél órát sem.
(Ha már itt tartunk a fenti hsz-ed sem épp a témába illő, vagyis törölhető lenne.)*


----------



## AndiC (2012 Június 2)

hg1dmt írta:


> Köszönöm, de ez nem vitt közelebb a kereséshez.
> Én nem a Googléban akarok keresni, hanem a Canadahun saját keresőjével megnézni, hogy a feltöltendő szám megvan-e már.
> Az ismételt feltöltésért dorgálás jár, de hát így.............



Tibike akarjál csak a googleban keresni , a legegyszerűbb és leghatékonyabb az nagy *Keresés* hiányában, csak beírod a címet előadót, aztán az oldal alján baloldalt (google) ott van a Speciális keresés (írta Flamingo fentebb), ott pedig a webhely vagy domain:, na ide írod hogy canadahun.com. 
és láss csodát.

ha mégsem csíped a guglit, akkor ott a Keresés a témában gomb/fül minden topikban ahogy Arima is írta.
igen, külön külön, pl. a Zenének kettő darab topikja van ahol megvannak a csatolások. 2x keresel. 
és aki keres talál.

az ismételt feltöltésért (míg a Keresés nem lesz totálokés) nem jár dorgálás, legfeljebb meszelés, feltéve ha ugyanazon fájl egymás utáni oldalakon jelenik meg. nna akkor.


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Joggal várta el, csak épp ez a gépet (működtető szoftvert) nem érdekli.
> 
> Megjegyzem más rendszereknél van úgy, hogy 50 hozzászólás kell, vagy 1 hét tagság.
> Amúgy a boltban is ki kell várni a sorod a kasszánál...*
> ...



Egész nyugodtan törölheted Éld ki a moderátoriságod   Tudod a lekezelőséged nagyon irritáló.Pajkos vagy...nem tiszteled az új tagokat.Pedig hasznosak lehetnek.

Ha reklamál valaki annak oka van.Orvosolni kell...A bolti példa nem jó példa


----------



## Melitta (2012 Június 3)

Koszonjuk es kerjuk meg a turelmeteket, lassan de biztosan minden sorra fog kerulni.
A forum volt az elso hogy menjen tokeletesen, de fontos az arveres , az aruhaz a tarskereso az aprohirdetes a fooldal befejezese, a chet es sorolhatnank......................A csere banner stb .
Tudom aki a keresot szeretne hasznalni annak az a fontos, Goyo ahogy ideje engedi folyamatosan javitja ujitja az oldalt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 4)

Rojtos írta:


> Egész nyugodtan törölheted Éld ki a moderátoriságod   Tudod a lekezelőséged nagyon irritáló.


*Nem tudom hány másik közösségi portálon vagy tag, de a moderátort, admin-t, vagy azok intézkedéseit sehol nem engedik bírálni, pláne nem egy pár napos tagsággal. *


> Pajkos vagy...


*Ezt speciel miből gondolod?*


> nem tiszteled az új tagokat.Pedig hasznosak lehetnek.


Minden tagot tisztelek, mert ők a fórum alapja.


> Ha reklamál valaki annak oka van.Orvosolni kell...


*Örülök, hogy egy két héttel ez előtti (igaz alap nélküli) reklamációt ilyen nagy vehemenciával elevenítesz fel, de nem ártana végigolvasni a fórumszabályokat, de legalább ezt a témát, ha már írsz bele.(Lehet hogy 20 az a 17.)*


> A bolti példa nem jó példa


*Talán a kisgyerek esetén, aki nem várja meg, amíg kifizetik a túró rudit, de egy felnőtt akkor viheti az árut, ha kifizette.*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Június 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem tudom hány másik közösségi portálon vagy tag, de a moderátort, admin-t, vagy azok intézkedéseit sehol nem engedik bírálni, pláne nem egy pár napos tagsággal. *



Ebben tévedsz Flamingo, mert rengeteg helyen biztosítanak erre lehetőséget, sőt kifejezett topikot is. Meg lehet kérdezni, magyarázatot kérni az intézkedésekre.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 4)

Arima3 írta:


> Ebben tévedsz Flamingo, mert rengeteg helyen biztosítanak erre lehetőséget, sőt kifejezett topikot is. Meg lehet kérdezni, magyarázatot kérni az intézkedésekre.


*Biztos van olyan közösségi portál is, de én inkább ilyenekkel találkoztam:*



> • Soha ne szállj szembe a Staff-al!
> 
> • Ne töröld ki a STAFF által a fórum hozzászólásodba történő beleszerkesztett részt!
> 
> • Ne tegyél föl egy kérdést egynél több Staff tagnak!




*Egyébként nálunk is van lehetőség panasszal élni az admin-nál, bár az nem kifejezetten az ilyen altruista megnyilvánulások miatt van (azaz a saját panaszát jelezheti a tag).
Én speciel ezért sem akartam itt admin-ná válni, mert tudom, hogy a napi átlag munka mellett 50-60 panasz is vár Melittára* *és az már akkor is sok lenne ha dupla annyit fizetne.** (Az új tagoknak: itt minden kormányos ingyé' dolgozik.) 
*


----------



## Melitta (2012 Június 4)

Nem hogy fizetest de a havi szerver koltsegeket is minden honapban borzalmas nehezen fizetjuk ki. 
Adomanyokat osszesen idaig $140 kaptunk harom tagunktol, az arveresunkbol idaig, valamivel tobb mint egy havi szerverkoltseg jott ossze a 10 eve uzemelo canadahunnak.
Hirdeteseink csere banner egy reszuk kulturaval kapcsolatos, masik resze hatter segitseg. A googletol is csak toredeke erkezik be a koltsegeknek.

Ezert is kerunk turelmet minden tagtol, mert minden ujitas , fejlesztes dollarba merendo es nem all rendelkezesunkre a feneketlen kut.

Minden moderator kormanyos rengeteget dolgozik, es tesz az oldalert, az o munkajuknak koszonheto a canadahun kulturalt formaja.
Nem lehet,hogy negativ kritika erje oket, sem lejaratni, sem becsmerelni aldozatos munkajukat nem lehet, evek ota teszik remekul a dolgukat ha valamivel nem ertesz egyet lehet nekik privit irni es megbeszelni a nezetkulonbsegeket.
Nem lehet a koszonet helyet negativ jelzokkel illetni senkit,mert kizaras von maga utan,ami a szabalyunkba is benne van ,amit mindenki el is fogadott a regisztracional.


----------



## Andi08 (2012 Június 4)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni, mert nem sikerül letöltenem a fórumról.
Olvastam, hogy nagy fejlesztések vannak azért szeretném valakitől, aki tudja, megkérdezni, hogy emiatt nem tudok letölteni vagy csak béna vagyok.
Sajnos még kezdő fórumozó vagyok így elég nagy esélyt látok arra, hogy csak én vagyok béna hozzá.

Amit le szerettem volna tölteni: itt van a 487. hozzászólásban.

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?15853-T%E1rsasj%E1t%E9kok/page49

A kérdésem az lenne, hogy azért nem tudom letölteni, mert még javítás alatt van, vagy elveszett és már nem is lehet letölteni innen soha, szóval ne is nézegessem, hogy működik-e?

Köszönöm szépen előre is a segítséget!

Üdv.: Andi


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem tudom hány másik közösségi portálon vagy tag, de a moderátort, admin-t, vagy azok intézkedéseit sehol nem engedik bírálni, pláne nem egy pár napos tagsággal. * *Ezt speciel miből gondolod?*Minden tagot tisztelek, mert ők a fórum alapja.
> *Örülök, hogy egy két héttel ez előtti (igaz alap nélküli) reklamációt ilyen nagy vehemenciával elevenítesz fel, de nem ártana végigolvasni a fórumszabályokat, de legalább ezt a témát, ha már írsz bele.(Lehet hogy 20 az a 17.)*
> *Talán a kisgyerek esetén, aki nem várja meg, amíg kifizetik a túró rudit, de egy felnőtt akkor viheti az árut, ha kifizette.*



Sok portálon jelen vagyok.És bizony a moderátor a tagokat kell szolgálja nem pedig elszálljon magától mert feltették a polcra.Hogy miből gondolom pajkos vagy??  Olvasd vissza magad


----------



## AndiC (2012 Június 4)

*Andi08 *októberig visszamenőleg sok csatolás törlődött egy szerverhiba miatt. ha ilyet szeretnél újra lehet kérni a megfelelő topikban.

*Rojtos* nem kell idegeskedni nem szállunk semerre semnem sértegetünk katonaságnál szolgálunk. dolgozó népet.
tehát miben segíthetünk?


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 4)

AndiC írta:


> *Rojtos* nem kell idegeskedni nem szállunk semerre semnem sértegetünk katonaságnál szolgálunk. dolgozó népet.
> tehát miben segíthetünk?



Adj egy puszit Erdély szépe !!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Június 4)

ha csak ennyi a problémád a fórum kezelésével akkor megnyugtatlak hogy nem osztogatunk puszit.


----------



## Rojtos (2012 Június 4)

AndiC írta:


> ha csak ennyi a problémád a fórum kezelésével akkor megnyugtatlak hogy nem osztogatunk puszit.



Ugyan milyen más problémám lenne?? .....Nem osztogattok???Hát nem mindent a vevőért???


----------



## oliyboty (2012 Június 7)

Nem jelennek meg a hozzászólások az adott topicban, továbbá nem látom, hogy frissülne fenn a kis ablakocska, aminél kiírja, mikor milyen témában érkezett új üzenet. De ami idegesít, hogy nem jeleníti meg a hozzászólásokat a topicban és nem tudom elolvasni az új hozzászólásokat (hogyan iktassuk ki az egónkat topicról van szó). Mi az oka, illetve mikor áll helyre a dolog? Köszönöm, Berni kiss


----------



## intheend (2012 Június 8)

Komoly problémák vannak problémák. Minden hozzászólásnál hibaüzenet jön be, de közben elküldi hozzászólásomat.
Illetve több témánál nem frissít a rendszer, vagyis kívülről úgy tűnik, mintha nem lenne új hozzászólás a témában.

Ezen problémákat kérném sürgősen orvosolni. Előre is köszönöm!

Emellett volna még egy kérdésem, gyors válasz funkció kikapcsolására van e lehetőség? Én kerestem, de sajnos nem találtam meg. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 8)

Kedves Flamingó!

Hogy lehet, hogy hozzászólás után rögtön eltűnik a hozzászólás. Új üzeneteknél, követett témáknál látom, hogy én írtam az utolsót, de ha belemegyek nincs benne a hozzászólás. Ha még egyszer megírom és frissít, látom, hogy már kétszer is ott van, de utána már megint nem lehet megtalálni.

Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 9)

GadMar írta:


> Kedves Flamingó!
> 
> Hogy lehet, hogy hozzászólás után rögtön eltűnik a hozzászólás. Új üzeneteknél, követett témáknál látom, hogy én írtam az utolsót, de ha belemegyek nincs benne a hozzászólás. Ha még egyszer megírom és frissít, látom, hogy már kétszer is ott van, de utána már megint nem lehet megtalálni.
> 
> Köszönöm


*Ahogy a közleményben (*Tájékoztatás*) is megírtam, a szerverben meghalt a 2 TB-s merevlemez.
Újat kellett betenni. A biztonsági másolat visszaállítása folyik, de néhány témában nem lehetett az adatbázist megfelelően visszaállítani.
Most ezek finombeállítása folyik.
Remélhetőleg hamarosan működni fog minden téma.
Addig türelmet kérünk mindenkitől.*


----------



## burgum (2012 Június 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ahogy a közleményben (*Tájékoztatás*) is megírtam, a szerverben meghalt a 2 TB-s merevlemez.*


Ezt a "Tájékoztatás"-t nem engedi megnéznem.  
Asszonygyahogy *nincs rá jogosultságom*....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 10)

burgum írta:


> Ezt a "Tájékoztatás"-t nem engedi megnéznem.
> Asszonygyahogy *nincs rá jogosultságom*....


Akkor itt a szövege:
*Tisztelt Tagok!

Mint azt tapasztalhattátok, június 07-n nem működött az oldal, mert a szerverben elszállt a 2 TB-s merevlemez.

Méghozzá oly mértékben, hogy az adat visszaállítás/mentés sem volt lehetséges.
Az új merevlemezre egy biztonsági mentés révén visszakerült a hozzászólások döntő része, de hibák még előfordulhatnak.

Türelmeteket és megértéseteket köszönjük.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Június 16)

Minden kapott üzenetem 2x jön, pedig az írója azt mondta, hogy nem használt indigót


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 16)

hg1dmt írta:


> Minden kapott üzenetem 2x jön, pedig az írója azt mondta, hogy nem használt indigót



*Jelzem a technikai munkatárs felé*


----------



## reboz5751 (2012 Június 18)

Sziasztok !

Ha leakarok tölteni az alábbi szöveg jelenik meg :
*reboz5751*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
 Mit kell ilyenkor csinálni ?

Eddig ez nem jelent meg

Üdvözlettel


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Június 18)

Ez egy adó fórum beceneve (is)


Úgy látszik, megint kezdődik az elírányítgatás a Canadahun :-(
Vagy adóznod kell a letöltésért


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Június 19)

reboz5751 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> 
> Ha leakarok tölteni az alábbi szöveg jelenik meg :
> *reboz5751*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> ...




_"Mit kell ilyenkor csinálni ?"

_
Például, a fórum szabályait elolvasni, ahol megtalálod - egyéb hasznos tanácsok mellett - az alábbiakat:

*Tag *az, aki regisztrált, de a regisztráció óta nem telt el 48 óra, és nem érte el a 20 hozzászólást . 
Nincs módjuk a csatolások megtekintésére, valamint TOPIC és blog megnyitására.

*- Állandó tag *az, akinek regisztrációja óta legalább 48 óra eltelt, és elérte a 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólást. 
A fórum *összes* szolgáltatását igénybe veheti.

A 20 hsz. könnyen és gyorsan megszerezhető több kötetlen témájú topikban.
Egy a sok közül:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?29650-Jelenleti-iv-II


----------



## nazsi01 (2012 Június 25)

Sziasztok! 
Biztos láma-kérdés lesz az enyém, de én nem tudom beállítani a keresőben, hogy ne csak témaként listázza ki az adott keresést, hanem szeretném látni az adott hozzászólást.
Hogyan lehet ezt kivitelezni, mert nem akarnám egy-egy téma 200-300 oldalát végignyálazni?

Köszönettel: nazsi


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Június 25)

nazsi01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Biztos láma-kérdés lesz az enyém, de én nem tudom beállítani a keresőben, hogy ne csak témaként listázza ki az adott keresést, hanem szeretném látni az adott hozzászólást.
> Hogyan lehet ezt kivitelezni, mert nem akarnám egy-egy téma 200-300 oldalát végignyálazni?
> 
> Köszönettel: nazsi



Ha topikon belül keresel, ott van egy "keresés a témában" gomb. Ezzel külön meg jelenítheted a megtalált üzenetet is. 
Erről olvashatsz a #2534-és #2538-as üzenetben is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 25)

nazsi01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Biztos láma-kérdés lesz az enyém, de én nem tudom beállítani a keresőben, hogy ne csak témaként listázza ki az adott keresést, hanem szeretném látni az adott hozzászólást.
> Hogyan lehet ezt kivitelezni, mert nem akarnám egy-egy téma 200-300 oldalát végignyálazni?
> 
> Köszönettel: nazsi


*Kétféleképp:*

*1 Egy-egy (adott) témában megismétled a keresést (akkor csak a keresett szót tartalmazó üzeneteket listázza)
*
*2 A (fórum)kereséskor beállítod, hogy üzenet találatok (a téma helyett)-> Üzenet találatok
*


----------



## nazsi01 (2012 Június 25)

Kedves FLAMINGO!

Köszönöm a választ, eléggé nehezen, de sikerült megcsinálnom. Szerintem nem teljesen egyértelmű, én nem számítok új fórumozónak, de nem jöttem rá.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Június 26)

nazsi01 írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO! Köszönöm a választ, eléggé nehezen, de sikerült megcsinálnom. Szerintem nem teljesen egyértelmű, én nem számítok új fórumozónak, de nem jöttem rá.


 A fő, hogy sikerült.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 6)

Sziasztok kedves oldal ápolgatók!

Nem biztos, hogy szerencsés dolog jó pofizva ikonokkal (Effelekkel) helyettesíteni szavakat.
A" k i s s é" nem csók +é!
------------------------
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?16934-K%E9pes-kv%EDzj%E1t%E9k&p=3502952#post3502952
------------------------
Ez olyan mint a Tescóba a *dínia, ahol a ló túloldalára estek át, mert a "szar" szót kiszűri a címkéző rendszerük


----------



## KisPico (2012 Július 7)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok kedves oldal ápolgatók!
> 
> Nem biztos, hogy szerencsés dolog jó pofizva ikonokkal (Effelekkel) helyettesíteni szavakat.
> A" k i s s é" nem csók +é!
> ...



Teljesen egyetértek veled, de ezt nem annyira fórum hibájának kellene betudni (kivételesen). A részletes válasz alatt vannak a _Kiegészítő lehetőségek_, azon belül az _Egyéb beállítások_. No, ott lehet letiltani a "grimaszok"at. Mindenki tetszése szerint élhet a lehetőséggel...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 7)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok kedves oldal ápolgatók!
> 
> Nem biztos, hogy szerencsés dolog jó pofizva ikonokkal (Effelekkel) helyettesíteni szavakat.
> A" k i s s é" nem csók +é!
> ...


*Sajnos ezt a motor magától teszi.
Valószínűleg nagy leterheltség miatt a : jel hiányában is "szmájlinak" érzékeli a **kіss** szót.
Trükkökkel persze lehet ez ellen tenni (lásd nálam itt most), de bár ez lenne a legnagyobb gondunk.*


----------



## bolondpoli (2012 Július 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos ezt a motor magától teszi.
> Valószínűleg nagy leterheltség miatt a : jel hiányában is "szmájlinak" érzékeli a **kіss** szót.
> Trükkökkel persze lehet ez ellen tenni (lásd nálam itt most), de bár ez lenne a legnagyobb gondunk.*



Igen. Nem. A kiss szó van a puszihoz rendelve. A szerkesztő ablakot forrás módba váltva látszik. Egyszerűen csak ki kell javítania az elírást annak, aki megteheti. S ha már arra jár, lehetőség szerint a többi hangulatjelet is megnézhetné. Elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy a javítás a korábbi bejegyzésekre visszamenőleg is hat, azaz jó néhány puszis hangulatjel eltűnik majd (de hát ez egy ilyen műfaj). A :x, a :-x és a  ugyanaz, egyiket törölni lehetne. :? és :??? szintén. , :-D és :grin: is. 8) és  is.  és :sad: is. :|, :-| és :neutral: is. :-o és  is. Szerintem az összes "szavas" megoldást törölni kellene, mert minek megtartani. Persze ennyi év után talán már nem könnyű megtenni, meg nem is zavar senkit, plusz az nem lehet ok rá, hogy rend legyen, mindenesetre a puszisjelecske-hiba javítása szerintem elvárható, méghozzá minél hamarabb.

Ha lehet, senki ne válaszoljon erre bekapcsolt hangulatjelekkel. Amúgy is korlátoltak és uncsik.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 8)

Kérném szépen a "kormányos" nevét visszatenni, az oldal tetején a fórum (téma) neve után, mint ahogyan az régen volt.
Ha kérésem van felé. tudjam, hogy kit szólítsak meg!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 8)

bolondpoli írta:


> Igen. Nem. A kіss szó van a puszihoz rendelve. A szerkesztő ablakot forrás módba váltva látszik. Egyszerűen csak ki kell javítania az elírást annak, aki megteheti. S ha már arra jár, lehetőség szerint a többi hangulatjelet is megnézhetné. Elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy a javítás a korábbi bejegyzésekre visszamenőleg is hat, azaz jó néhány puszis hangulatjel eltűnik majd (de hát ez egy ilyen műfaj). A :x, a :-x és a  ugyanaz, egyiket törölni lehetne. :? és :??? szintén. , :-D és :grin: is. 8) és  is.  és :sad: is. :|, :-| és :neutral: is. :-o és  is. Szerintem az összes "szavas" megoldást törölni kellene, mert minek megtartani. Persze ennyi év után talán már nem könnyű megtenni, meg nem is zavar senkit, plusz az nem lehet ok rá, hogy rend legyen, mindenesetre a puszisjelecske-hiba javítása szerintem elvárható, méghozzá minél hamarabb.
> 
> Ha lehet, senki ne válaszoljon erre bekapcsolt hangulatjelekkel. Amúgy is korlátoltak és uncsik.


*Sajna CH szinten ehhez egyrészt admin jog kell, másrészt tudni kellene a pontos helyét (a kis tesóban a canadatársban 1 hétig kerestem, igaz lehet én vagyok gyenge*\\m/*).
A három admin jogosultból csak a technikai munkatárs ért ilyen mélységben hozzá, viszont ideje nincs ilyen apróságokkal foglalkozni (amikor még a hide sem él pl.), Melitta meg ha rá is érne a napi több száz mail és pm mellett, akkor sem biztos hogy megtalálná, szóval egyelőre marad így...*


hg1dmt írta:


> Kérném szépen a "kormányos" nevét visszatenni, az oldal tetején a fórum (téma) neve után, mint ahogyan az régen volt.
> Ha kérésem van felé. tudjam, hogy kit szólítsak meg!



*Ha egy adott üzivel van gondod jelezd a modi gombbal (balra lent a háromszög).
Ha egy témában általánosságban akarsz a kormányossal szót váltani: pl Kedves kormányos.
(Egyébként minden alfórum tetején ott van a témák kormányos.) 
*


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 8)

*kormányos*





*(Egyébként minden alfórum tetején ott van a témák kormányos.) 

Légy szíves, karikázd be hol találom, lehet, hogy szemüveget kell cserénem.
*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 9)

hg1dmt írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 919292
> 
> *(Egyébként minden alfórum tetején ott van a témák kormányos.)
> 
> ...



*Nem TÉMÁT, hanem alfórumot írtam*
Ettől függetlenül várom a kérést.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

Úgy veszem észre, hogy itt is mint oly sok helyen, néha egyszerűbb magyarázkodni, mint odatenni a téma kormányosának a nevét, ahol régen volt.
Hiszen mindig is ott volt a kormányos neve a téma után, és nem kellett keresgélni a lap alján, vagy akárhol.
Tudom, hogy rengeteg fontosabb dolog van, de ha egy oldallal ekkora baj történik, mint a Canadahunnal történt, akkor a rendbehozás közben törekedni kellene arra, hogy mindenki a megszokott elrendezést találja.
A régen megszokott keresést is beleértve.Ez semmiféle többletmunkát nem igényelt volna
Emlékezzetek a hónapokkal ezelőtti dupla széles képernyőre, amit azzal magyaráztak, hogy a felhasználók érdekében történt, mert sok a modern széles monitor.
Sok tiltakozó hozzászólás érkezett, és egy weboldalnak messzemenően figyelembe kell venni a felhasználók igényeit, ha meg akarja őket tartani.
És íme a duplaszéles oldal megszelídült.

Ezt nem reklamálásként írom, hanem mert így látom logikusnak.
Tisztelem, és nagyra értékelem a szabadidőtök feláldozásával megvalósított munkátokat
Szervusztok, szép hetet mindenkinek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 9)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Úgy veszem észre, hogy itt is mint oly sok helyen, néha egyszerűbb magyarázkodni, mint odatenni a téma kormányosának a nevét, ahol régen volt.
> Hiszen mindig is ott volt a kormányos neve a téma után, és nem kellett keresgélni a lap alján, vagy akárhol.


* Akkor még egyszer:A TÉMÁK-ban SOHASEM volt kiírva a kormányos (moderátor) csak az alfórum/fórum fejlécében.*


> Tudom, hogy rengeteg fontosabb dolog van, de ha egy oldallal ekkora baj történik, mint a Canadahunnal történt, akkor a rendbehozás közben törekedni kellene arra, hogy mindenki a megszokott elrendezést találja.
> A régen megszokott keresést is beleértve.Ez semmiféle többletmunkát nem igényelt volna
> Emlékezzetek a hónapokkal ezelőtti dupla széles képernyőre, amit azzal magyaráztak, hogy a felhasználók érdekében történt, mert sok a modern széles monitor.
> Sok tiltakozó hozzászólás érkezett, és egy weboldalnak messzemenően figyelembe kell venni a felhasználók igényeit, ha meg akarja őket tartani.
> És íme a duplaszéles oldal megszelídült.


*
Akkor azért elárulhatnád, hogy hol találtad meg a normál/széles választó-t ugyanis az megszüntetésre került, mivel a jelenlegi monitorok 95 %-a eleve tudja a széles üzemmódot.
Halkan jegyzem meg, hogy lett helyette - az egyre több mobilos örömére - mobil mód.*


> Ezt nem reklamálásként írom, hanem mert így látom logikusnak.
> Tisztelem, és nagyra értékelem a szabadidőtök feláldozásával megvalósított munkátokat
> Szervusztok, szép hetet mindenkinek.


*Várnám továbbra is a vitaindító "megkeresném a kormányost, mert gondom van, de nem tudom ki az" tárgykörben a kiváltó gondot.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 10)

"*Akkor azért elárulhatnád, hogy hol találtad meg a normál/széles választó-t "

Kedves Flamingó!
Én ilyet nem írtam, hogy **normál/széles választót találtam,** azt írtam, hogy az oldalra lépve most már nem kell összeütögetni, kicsinyíteni, mert normálisan jön be az oldal.
És a kérésemet nem vitaindítónak szántam, csak úgy gondoltam (hozzá állásodat megismerve hiba volt), hogy ez a fórum azért jött létre, hogy a felhasználók közöljék az észrevételüket.
**"A TÉMÁK-ban SOHASEM volt kiírva a kormányos"

**De igen, ZENE III - Kormányos: xxxxxx
Ez így volt!!!


Üdv.
*


----------



## Melitta (2012 Július 10)

Temak szerint van elosztva a forum kormanyosokra.
PL a Zene forum tema kategoria es annak kormanyosa AndiC. Ezen belul /topicok/ komoly zene , jazz , sajat irott zenek stb ezek mind a ZENE kategoriahoz tartoznak.

Meg nincs teljesen befejezve a nagy koltozes es atalakitas, igy vannak meg hibak amit javitani kell, halasan koszonjuk turelmeteket.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 10)

Szia Melitta!

Erősíts meg kérlek, hogy régen a témák után is ott volt a kormányos neve.
Én soha nem a fórumba léptem be, nekem a témák vannak elmentve a könyvjelzők közé.
Minden nap elmentem az aktuális oldalt, minden látogatott témában.
Így azonnal a kívánt oldalra lépek be.

És régen ott volt a kormányos.

Puszi.


----------



## Melitta (2012 Július 10)

Tudod az uj kontos amivel kicsit fejleszteni tudtunk, ezt a megoldast kinalta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 11)

hg1dmt írta:


> "*Akkor azért elárulhatnád, hogy hol találtad meg a normál/széles választó-t " Kedves Flamingó!Én ilyet nem írtam, hogy **normál/széles választót találtam,** azt írtam, hogy az oldalra lépve most már nem kell összeütögetni, kicsinyíteni, mert normálisan jön be az oldal.*


*
Pont ezért lett az opció megszüntetve (mert a mai monitorok "alapból" tudják).**



És a kérésemet nem vitaindítónak szántam, csak úgy gondoltam (hozzá állásodat megismerve hiba volt), hogy ez a fórum azért jött létre, hogy a felhasználók közöljék az észrevételüket.

Kattints a kibontásához...

*


> *"A TÉMÁK-ban SOHASEM volt kiírva a kormányos" **De igen, ZENE III - Kormányos: xxxxxx Ez így volt!!! Üdv. *


*Mivel én csak 2005-től járok a CH-ra (2006 óta vagyok regisztrálva) nem tudom mi volt előtte, de az biztos, hogy 2005-től a témákban nem volt kiírva a kormányos, csak az alfórumokban. 
Te valószínűleg rosszul emlékszel. Az a ZENE III csak ZENE (és alfórum vagyis nem téma). 
Ez technikailag is nehezen lenne kivitelezhető, mert témát "bármelyik állandó tag" nyithat, alfórumot viszont csak admin jogosultságú (ilyen a CH vázszerkezete és az un háttér hozzárendelések csak ezen a szinten oldhatók meg).
*


----------



## zulmanjin (2012 Július 11)

Egy gyors kerdes. Szetszedtem az oldalt de nem talaltam olyan lehetoseget, hogy a topikokat a megfelelo sorrendbe rendezzem. Elore a legujabbakat. Hasznos dolog az. Azt tudom, h az oldalt szolgalo motor erre kepes, de ezt mi magunk allithatjuk (ha igen hol?) ha nem akkor lehetne h megiscsak nah 

Koszontem


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 11)

Drága Flamingó!

Most már végképpen nem értem.
Ha belépek a Zene IV re ott fent baloldalt ezt látom:
[h=1]Téma: ZENE IV - csatolások (És itt volt a kormányos neve)[/h]Most Téma, vagy nem téma?
Köszönöm szépen a jókívánságot, szép a napom, legyen a tied is ilyen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 11)

zulmanjin írta:


> Egy gyors kerdes. Szetszedtem az oldalt de nem talaltam olyan lehetoseget, hogy a topikokat a megfelelo sorrendbe rendezzem. Elore a legujabbakat. Hasznos dolog az. Azt tudom, h az oldalt szolgalo motor erre kepes, de ezt mi magunk allithatjuk (ha igen hol?) ha nem akkor lehetne h megiscsak nah
> 
> Koszontem


*Felül van egy sor > Alfórumok Témák / Üzenetek Utolsó üzenet 
* 
*Ha az utolsó üzenetre kattintasz, az változtatja meg, hogy az utolsó vagy a legrégebbi beírás alapján soroljon, de a kiemelt (fontos) témákat ettől függetlenül mindig előre teszi a motor.*


hg1dmt írta:


> Drága Flamingó!
> 
> Most már végképpen nem értem.
> Ha belépek a Zene IV re ott fent baloldalt ezt látom:
> ...


*Nem tudok mást írni:A ZeneIV téma és sohasem volt ott a moderátor neve, de mivel nekem nem hiszel - kérdezd meg AndiC-t, az ottani kormányost.
Az előbb technikailag is megindokoltam. Annál egyszerűbben sajnos nem tudom elmagyarázni, hogy műszakilag sem lehetséges a kérésed teljesítése. (Ellenkező esetben csak moderátor szinttől lehetne témát indítani.)
*


----------



## zulmanjin (2012 Július 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Felül van egy sor > Alfórumok Témák / Üzenetek Utolsó üzenet
> *
> *Ha az utolsó üzenetre kattintasz, az változtatja meg, hogy az utolsó vagy a legrégebbi beírás alapján soroljon, de a kiemelt (fontos) témákat ettől függetlenül mindig előre teszi a motor.*



En itt talaltam meg vegul es szepen be is rendezi ahogy szeretnem:
- Felul Forum lehetosegek -> Opciok modositasa -> Téma megjelenítési mód: idoben novekvo

Nem tudom, h erre gondoltal te is, de itt van ha valakinek ez szinten igeny lenne meg!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Július 11)

Természetesen így is lehet.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 12)

Köszönöm szépen a felhomályosítást 
----------------------
"Az a ZENE III csak ZENE (és alfórum vagyis nem téma). ........"
"Nem tudok mást írni:A Zene IV téma................ "
*Tudomásul vettem, hogy a Zene III nem téma, hanem alfórum volt, a zene IV pedig téma.*
Most már világos.
Üdv.


----------



## burgum (2012 Július 22)

Bocsi:
Hogy találom meg azt a hozzászólást, amely tartalmazza pl. a "sangblangtingtangbung" szót?
Mert nekem (a "_részletes keresés_") csak a fórumot mondja meg, de hogy melyik a benne levő 5000 hozzászólásból, azt nem.
Mintha olvastam volna valahol, hogy (a keresés) további finomitásához a google-t kellene használjam, de hogy hogyan, már azt sem találom.
Grrrr......


----------



## Arima3 (2012 Július 23)

Ha megvan, hogy melyik fórum tartalmazza ezt a szót (?) Akkor a fórumot kinyitod, és fent "Keresés a témában" nevű gomb megnyomásával meg fogja mutatni, melyik h.sz-ben fordul elő. Majd az "Üzenet megjelenítése" gombra kattintva megmutatja a teljes bejegyzést is.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 31)

Köszönjük, de...
Sajnos ez nem így van!!!

A zene - teljes albumokban ott van például a "
*"P.Mobil - HONFOGLALÁS"*

#591
Szó szerint ez a cím.
Ha a  http://canadahun.com/forum/search.php?search_type=1 keresőjében keresem, azt írja, hogy Nincs találat, próbálkozz más feltételekkel.
Beállítás :Fórumokban, és címet kerestem.
Ha pedig ugyanezt beírom a *ZENE - Teljes albumok - HIDE 2012*
oldalon, kapok többszáz lehetséges fórumot találatként. (Még a szójátékokat, és a homoszexualitás fórumot is felajánlja.)
Már oly sokan felvetették a keresési lehetőség hiányosságát, talán ennyi buta ember még sincs.
Én ezt a választ kaptam:
*"Használd a topikon belül a "keresés a témában" gombot"*
Melitta válasza 2012-04- : "*Valtozni fog meg nincs kesz. "*
Volt egy normális kereső, amit nyilván az az ember alakított ki aki most is pofozgatja a technikai lehetőségeket.
Nem értem , hogy az átalakítás után közel fél évvel még téma a kereső működése.

Szép napot.


----------



## bolondpoli (2012 Július 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *másrészt tudni kellene a pontos helyét*



Benne van a vBulletin dokumentációjában.


----------



## alive (2012 Augusztus 1)

Eredeti szerző *FLAMINGO* 

 
*másrészt tudni kellene a pontos helyét*



bolondpoli írta:


> Benne van a vBulletin dokumentációjában.


Persze biztos neked is igazad van
De a lényeg mégsem ez volt
Nem csak ezt írta Flamingó Szerintem a lényeg emez:


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajna CH szinten ehhez egyrészt admin jog kell,**másrészt tudni kellene a pontos helyét (a kis tesóban a canadatársban **1 hétig kerestem**, igaz lehet én vagyok gyenge**).**
> A három admin jogosultból csak a **technikai munkatárs ért ilyen mélységben hozzá, viszont ideje nincs** ilyen **apróságokkal** foglalkozni (amikor még a hide sem él pl.), Melitta meg ha rá is érne a napi több száz mail és pm mellett, akkor sem biztos hogy megtalálná, szóval egyelőre marad így...*


A lényeg ez a 3 sor:
Az admin jogúakból csak

Egy ért hozzá hivatalból(erre alkalmazzák) *ennyire*(de nem ezt csinálja), A kitalált nevek:1.goyo,2.Flamingo,3.Melitta 
Egy lelkesedésből *igyekszik*(mert lelkiismeretes, kötelességtudó), 
Egy-nek meg elforgácsolódik az ideje(és nem is ért ennyire hozzá)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 1)

alive írta:


> Eredeti szerző *FLAMINGO*
> 
> 
> *másrészt tudni kellene a pontos helyét*
> ...


*Csupáncsak a tisztánlátás végett: nekem nincs admin jogom, sőt kifejezetten kértem, hogy ne kaphassak, mert már így is túl vagyok terhelve (bár ez lehet, hogy a tagok szemszögéből nézve nem látszik és amúgy is irreleváns).* *
Melitta, mint tulajdonos, de nem számtech szakember - úgy vélem érthető okokból rendelkezik (teljes) admin joggal.**
Marad Goyo, aki a mi rendszereink mellett több más portált is üzemeltet - nyilván pénzért és egyértelmű, hogy az az első, amiért fizetnek. *


> Egy lelkesedésből *igyekszik*(mert lelkiismeretes, kötelességtudó),


*Számtalanszor - mondhatni unalomig ismételve - leírtuk, hogy itt mindenki vatikáni valutáért (no meg a belső lelkesedésből fakadólag ténykedik, hogy a CH működjön.
Van aki többet tud, van a ki kevesebbet tud tenni a CH-ért, de mindenki a saját idejét, energiáját és (néha nem elegendő) szaktudását áldozza a többik szór**akozásáért.*


> Egy-nek meg elforgácsolódik az ideje(és nem is ért ennyire hozzá)



*Gondolkodjunk el azon, ha valaki egy CH méretű rendszert üzemeltet, közelébe engedne hozzá nem (vagy alig) értőt?*


----------



## KisPico (2012 Augusztus 2)

hg1dmt írta:


> Köszönjük, de...
> Sajnos ez nem így van!!!
> 
> A zene - teljes albumokban ott van például a "
> ...



Ne haragudj, nem értelek. 
A kereső működésképtelenségével kapcsolatban igazad van. Én is eljátszottam, hogy az egyik lapon a szemem előtt volt a keresett szó, a másik lapon meg nem találta. 
Ha a CH warez oldal lenne, akkor komoly jelentősége lenne a kereső jó működésének, meg a HIDE funkciónak, ami szintén nem működik. De a CH nem warez oldal, minek neked egyáltalán a kereső?


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 2)

Minek neked a Canadahun?
Azt kérdezed minek nekem (nekünk) a kereső
Gondold át még egyszer a kérdésedet.
Ismétlődő feltöltésekért, vagyis azokért a feltöltésekért, ami már egyszer fent van a Canadahun, figyelmeztetés jár.
Tehát, ha egy zenét feltöltök, illik megnézni, hogy más már nem tette-e fel.
Ez benne volt a fórumszabályzatban, de most látom már kivették belőle.
De az üzeneteidet végignézve, valóban a szójátékoknál erre semmi szükség.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Augusztus 2)

Valóban. Figyelmeztetés jár. És törlés. 
Bár nem minden esetben és ezt nem is értem.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 3)

Sch.E. írta:


> Valóban. Figyelmeztetés jár. És törlés.
> Bár nem minden esetben és ezt nem is értem.



******

A törlésekről nem feltétlen szükséges az értesítés azokban az esetekben, ha a
hozzászólás a fórum szabályzataiban/használatában leírtakat sérti.

Akkor sem, ha a hozzászólás nem felel meg a topik tematikájának, magyarul:
a kedves tag nem olvasta el egyiket sem.

Ennek ellenére igyekszünk minden eltévelyedett báránykát helyes irányba terelni,
na de a kormányos is emberből van, nem végtelen az ideje és a türelme.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Augusztus 3)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> na de a kormányos is emberből van, nem végtelen az ideje és a türelme.


Megértem.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 3)

"Valóban. Figyelmeztetés jár. És törlés."
Éppen a fennálló hiba miatt ki lett véve a szabályzatból a többszörös feltöltés büntetése, tehát jogtalan a büntetés, amíg nincsen biztosítva a keresés.


----------



## Jaszladany (2012 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!

Kérdésem lenne, ha szabad. Mostanában ha valamilyen posztot beírok akár egy fórumra, akár a blogba, aztán el akarom küldeni, a program azt írja ki, hogy nem vagyok jogosult erre a lépésre, mert nem vagyok bejelentkezve (holott bejelentkeztem). Frissítsem az oldalt és jelentkezzek be újra. Miért léptet ki a program, miközben be vagyok jelentkezve? Van valami időhatár újabban, aminek letelte után automatikusan kiléptet?

Mert így folyton ki kell másolnom a szövegemet, aztán újra belépni (ilyenkor persze minden eltűnik), újra bemenni ugyanoda, újra bemásolni a szöveget, és akkor már el lehet küldeni. De mi ennek az oka? Ki lehet ezt küszöbölni?


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Augusztus 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kérdésem lenne, ha szabad. Mostanában ha valamilyen posztot beírok akár egy fórumra, akár a blogba, aztán el akarom küldeni, a program azt írja ki, hogy nem vagyok jogosult erre a lépésre, mert nem vagyok bejelentkezve (holott bejelentkeztem). Frissítsem az oldalt és jelentkezzek be újra. Miért léptet ki a program, miközben be vagyok jelentkezve? Van valami időhatár újabban, aminek letelte után automatikusan kiléptet?
> 
> Mert így folyton ki kell másolnom a szövegemet, aztán újra belépni (ilyenkor persze minden eltűnik), újra bemenni ugyanoda, újra bemásolni a szöveget, és akkor már el lehet küldeni. De mi ennek az oka? Ki lehet ezt küszöbölni?


Szia!
Mikor bejött ez az "új redszer",bizony én is sokat bajlódtam a belépéssel,mert minden egyes hsz-nál újból be kellett lépnem,ahhoz,hogy ne keljen újból ugyanazt a műveletet végrehajtanom.
Szóval én arra jöttem rá,hogy mielőtt belépsz,ugye beirod a beceneved,jelszót,de most figyelj:van egy kocka alul,hogy *emlékezz*,ebbe a kockába klikk,és tovább nem kell semmit tenned,csak egyszerűen belépsz,és elfogad mindenféle utasitásokat:feltölthetsz,hozzászólhatsz stb.,
Remélem tudtam segiteni!
Sok szeretettel:Éva


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 6)

evapatocs írta:


> Szia!
> Mikor bejött ez az "új redszer",bizony én is sokat bajlódtam a belépéssel,mert minden egyes hsz-nál újból be kellett lépnem,ahhoz,hogy ne keljen újból ugyanazt a műveletet végrehajtanom.
> Szóval én arra jöttem rá,hogy mielőtt belépsz,ugye beirod a beceneved,jelszót,de most figyelj:van egy kocka alul,hogy *emlékezz*,ebbe a kockába klikk,és tovább nem kell semmit tenned,csak egyszerűen belépsz,és elfogad mindenféle utasitásokat:feltölthetsz,hozzászólhatsz stb.,
> Remélem tudtam segiteni!
> Sok szeretettel:Éva



******

Az *emlékezz *fülecskét -főleg több évi tagság után - többnyire ismerjük.
Nálam seciel nem jön be.
Menetrend szerint szakad a kapcsolat, és *a frissítés *eszedbe se jusson, mert akkor biztos, hogy már kiléptél, noha ezt csak akkor tudod meg, amikor el akarnál küldeni egy hozzászólást !


----------



## evapatocs (2012 Augusztus 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> ******
> 
> Az *emlékezz *fülecskét -főleg több évi tagság után - többnyire ismerjük.
> Nálam seciel nem jön be.
> Menetrend szerint szakad a kapcsolat, és *a frissítés *eszedbe se jusson, mert akkor biztos, hogy már kiléptél, noha ezt csak akkor tudod meg, amikor el akarnál küldeni egy hozzászólást !


Szia!
Nekem új gépet kellett vennem ahhoz,hogy minden klappoljon.És ezt most komolyan mondom!!\\m/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 7)

evapatocs írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem új gépet kellett vennem ahhoz,hogy minden klappoljon.És ezt most komolyan mondom!!\\m/



Sajnos, ahogy fejlődik a technika, egyre "erőforrás-igényesebb" lesz minden szoftver.
Ha visszaemlékeztek amikor jó 10 éve megjelent az XP, a 64 MB RAM (memória) is bőven elég volt neki, meg a 8 GB-s merevlemez is.
Manapság a 3. "javító" lemez (SP3/service pack3) után a nincs legalább 10* annyid, sajna csak döcögni fog, mert anno figyeltek ara, hogy "beleférjen" a javítás a meglévő erőforrás mennyiségbe. Ma meg - vegyé' 1 gigát, de inkább 2-t RAM-ba 1 TB-t vincsibe.
Csak valahol az felejtődik el, hogy a régi géphez az újfajta RAM, merevlemez, egyéb kiegészítő... nem biztos, hogy jó, vagy ha igen - aranyáron mérik.
Nyilván mindez azért van, hogy komplett gépet vegyél (ahogy a gázkazánod, vagy a tv-d sem darabonként modernizálod).
Sajna azonban ez ellen nem nagyon lehet valamit is tenni.
A CH motor frissítése is már feltételezi, hogy van akkora erőforrás kapacitás a gépedben, hogy nem okoz gondot 150-200 MB a sütikre, egyebekre...
Ha viszont nem frissítesz, akkor jön az "orosz" támadás, meg egy csomó egyéb időközben kiderült, (bug) hiba áldásos tevékenysége.
De sajna ez van.


----------



## Etus65 (2012 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!
Lehet,hogy nem jó helyen kérdezem,de remélem,tudja valaki a választ a kérdésemre. A következő a gondom:Szeretnék letölteni egy újságot,de a kód mezőbe színesen kellene beírni a karaktereket. Nem tudok rájönni,hogy hogyan csináljam Sima feketével nem fogadja el.Ha valaki tudja a megoldást legyen szíves megírni.Előre is köszönöm.
Etus


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 7)

Etus65 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehet,hogy nem jó helyen kérdezem,de remélem,tudja valaki a választ a kérdésemre. A következő a gondom:Szeretnék letölteni egy újságot,de a kód mezőbe színesen kellene beírni a karaktereket. Nem tudok rájönni,hogy hogyan csináljam Sima feketével nem fogadja el.Ha valaki tudja a megoldást legyen szíves megírni.Előre is köszönöm.
> Etus


* Melyik téma, melyik üzenete?
Mert így látatlanban nagyon nehéz bármit is javasolni.

Amúgy általában a színes betűk esetén vagy csak a színeseket, vagy csak a feketéket kell beírni a kód mezőbe, de nem színesen.*


----------



## Jaszladany (2012 Augusztus 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajna azonban ez ellen nem nagyon lehet valamit is tenni.
> A CH motor frissítése is már feltételezi, hogy van akkora erőforrás kapacitás a gépedben, hogy nem okoz gondot 150-200 MB a sütikre, egyebekre...
> Ha viszont nem frissítesz, akkor jön az "orosz" támadás, meg egy csomó egyéb időközben kiderült, (bug) hiba áldásos tevékenysége.
> De sajna ez van.



Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.
Az *emlékezz* gomb nekem se segít, annak ellenére kiléptet bizonyos idő után (elég hamar). Ez akkor azt jelenti, hogy ha nem veszek nagyobb kapacitású gépet, akkor ezen nem lehet segíteni? Folyton ki fog ugrasztani? Ez elég lehervasztó!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.
> Az *emlékezz* gomb nekem se segít, annak ellenére kiléptet bizonyos idő után (elég hamar). Ez akkor azt jelenti, hogy ha nem veszek nagyobb kapacitású gépet, akkor ezen nem lehet segíteni? Folyton ki fog ugrasztani? Ez elég lehervasztó!




******

Nem hinném, hogy az új gép vásárlása a megoldás.
Az enyém stabil, gyors és majd 70% szabad területem van, mégis előfordulnak a fent említettek.
/Főleg amióta tele van tunkolva ugrabugráló reklámokkal./
Egy idő után észrevehetően akadozik minden, a felrakodott + megabájtok miatt.

Na meg ugye, ha a hiba az én készülékemben van, akkor valami vagy működik, vagy nem,
az nem igazán jellemző, hogy hol ez nem jó, hol az nem jó.

Először nem volt "kiléptetési" gond, volt viszont más...
Aztán a "más" helyre lett pofozva, de akkor meg....

Pár éve elkezdett akadozni, lassulni a netezés.
A szolgáltató hasonló tanácsokkal látott el, mint a kedves Flamingónk.
/hátha kicsi és lassú stb./

Felülvizsgáltam a gépem, és lecseréltem - a szolgáltatót.


Ha a problémákat a "helyhiány" okozza, érdemes telepíteni a _*CCleaner-t

*_/Több helyről letölthető, angol nyelvű is/


http://www.szoftverbazis.hu/szoftver/ccleaner2.html

A _*CCleaner*_ egy ingyenes szoftver, mely nem csak optimalizálja a rendszer működését, de Privacy Tool-ként is használható. Eltávolítja a nem használt fájlokat a rendszerből gyorsabb működéshez segítve a Windows-t és értékes helyet szabadítva
fel a merevlemezen. 
Alkalmas továbbá az internetes aktivitás nyomainak eltüntetésére az Internet History törlésével. 
Már támogatja a Google Chrome-t és a Safarit is.
Megéri letölteni mert nagyon kicsi helyet foglal, ingyenes és rengeteg dolgot meg tudunk vele oldani egy helyen.


Ez pedig hasznos segítség a *CCleaner *használatához:

*Biztonságos számítógép-takarítás CCleanerrel
http://pcworld.hu/biztonsagos-szamitogep-takaritas-ccleanerrel-20090609.html*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.
> Az *emlékezz* gomb nekem se segít, annak ellenére kiléptet bizonyos idő után (elég hamar). Ez akkor azt jelenti, hogy ha nem veszek nagyobb kapacitású gépet, akkor ezen nem lehet segíteni? Folyton ki fog ugrasztani? Ez elég lehervasztó!


Nem biztos, hogy új gép kell.
Lehet, hogy elég az op. rendszert újratelepíteni, esetleg még némi RAM bővítést tenni a gépbe.
Érdekes, hogy nekem XP professional alatt sem a FF, sem a Chrome, de még az IE és a Safari sem dob ki.
(Azért van ennyi böngészőm, hogy ha a tagok valamilyen problémát jeleznek, az adott böngészőn keresztül vizsgáljam meg, de mint látható - ez sem segít minden esetben.)

Amit Zsu ír abban is sok az igazság.
Egyrészt a szolgáltatók dobálóznak a nagy Internet sebességgel és a szerződésedben csak apró betűkkel találod, hogy a 10 MB/s (ami ugye Megabit és nem Megabyte, tehát nyolcad sebesség karakterenként) valójában csak ideális esetben 10, amit garantál az 1-1,5 MB.
Másrészt ahogy a kéményt is tisztogatni kell időnként, úgy a különféle átmeneti tárakat is, hogy jól működjenek.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Augusztus 9)

Azt olvastam a neten, hogy a *CCleaner* a Vista és Windows7 esetén olyasmit is töröl, amit nem kéne. 
Ez igaz lehet? 
Köszönöm!


----------



## Jaszladany (2012 Augusztus 9)

Most a férjem bütykölt valamit a gépemen, és egyelőre úgy tűnik, működik az "Emlékezz" gomb, mert még nem dobott ki.
Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 9)

Sch.E. írta:


> Azt olvastam a neten, hogy a *CCleaner* a Vista és Windows7 esetén olyasmit is töröl, amit nem kéne.
> Ez igaz lehet?
> Köszönöm!



*Nem ez nem igaz. A beállításoknál, ha valaki elrontja, akkor viszont **törölheti ** pl. a különféle **előzményeket** (IE) .*


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Jaszladany írta:


> Most a férjem bütykölt valamit a gépemen, és egyelőre úgy tűnik, működik az "Emlékezz" gomb, mert még nem dobott ki.
> Köszi a segítséget.



******

Ne nevess korán !
A "kidobás" nem rendszeres, és /laikusnak/ nincs benne semmi logika.
Néha fél napig se "dob ki" akár jelölsz akár nem.
Máskor pedig fél óránkén jelentkezhetel újra.

Néha zökkenőmentesen meg lehet írni egy hozzászólást, néha
türelemjáték. 
Ha sokan vannak a fórumon, jobb ha meg se próbálod.
Talán bekavarhat a szerver leterheltsége is.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Sch.E. írta:


> Azt olvastam a neten, hogy a *CCleaner* a Vista és Windows7 esetén olyasmit is töröl, amit nem kéne.
> Ez igaz lehet?
> Köszönöm!



******

Ez így ebben a formában nem igaz.
Az törli, amit bejelölsz.

A *Haladóknak *részt hagyd ki, az eső csoportnál pedig az alábbiakat
ne jelöld be.

Űrlapkitöltési előzmények
Start menű parancsikonok
Asztali parancsikonok


----------



## Melitta (2012 Augusztus 9)

A szerver tokeletesen mukodik, gyors es a legek lege arany arban merik ugyan a szolgaltatasukat, de "megeri" hisz nem kis meretu ch-t kell kiszolgalnia.


----------



## elke (2012 Augusztus 9)

Jászladány szia,

végszükség vagy nehéz idők esetén esetén jegyzet vagy word doksiba írd a hozzászólásod (start gomb-kellékek menüben megtalálod) aztán ha megírtad akkor kiteheted másol beilleszt módszerrel a ch oldalára a hozzászólásod így nem vész el a munkád és a gondolataid. kiss


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 9)

* Ez mi akar lenni?

"es a legek lege:grin: arany arban "

Dobjátok már ki a szöveg- hangulatjel átkódolót -légyszi!


*


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 9)

*"A szerver tokeletesen mukodik, gyors *...."
Köszönet érte!
Akkor most már van remény, hogy a keresés is működni fog, lesz idő a szoftverrel is foglalkozni?
[h=1]Téma: ZENE - Teljes albumok - HIDE 2012[/h] Beírom a keresőbe:
[h=2]Elon-néma óceán 1995 [/h]ALFipapa tette fel 2012-07-31, 04:45 PM

A találatok: Az összes témát felhozza találatnak.
Többek között:
Nálatok milyen az idő?
Édes anyanyelvünk
Küldetéses Gyermekek:
Autisták és Indigók
Keresztenyzene ,vers, hit, Biblia


----------



## goyo (2012 Augusztus 10)

hg1dmt írta:


> * Ez mi akar lenni?
> 
> "es a legek lege:grin: arany arban "
> 
> ...



Que ? Ez szandekos vigyor volt szerintem


----------



## goyo (2012 Augusztus 10)

hg1dmt írta:


> *"A szerver tokeletesen mukodik, gyors *...."
> Köszönet érte!
> Akkor most már van remény, hogy a keresés is működni fog, lesz idő a szoftverrel is foglalkozni?
> *Téma: ZENE - Teljes albumok - HIDE 2012*
> ...



Szia, volt idő vele foglalkozni 
Próbáld most 

Elsőre nem tűnik fel, de a keresőnk okosabb és villámgyors lett, már kereshetünk 2 betűs szavakra is...érdemes felfedezni.
Tipp: gyakori kérdés, hogy hogyan jeleníthetjük meg találatként az üzeneteket a fórumtémák címe helyett.
Válasszuk az egyszerű keresőt és a lap alján a "Keresés eredménye" legyen üzenet.


----------



## Sch.E. (2012 Augusztus 10)

*goyo* szupi vagy! \\m/

Köszönöm a *CCleanert Zsuzsanna, Flamingo *!!!!


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 11)

agakhan írta:


> _*Ezért a bejegyzésemért valószínűleg kapok egy újabb linket vagy egy büntetést. Mégis megteszem.
> Magyarországon több százezren használunk (a win igénybevételével) egy ici-pici programot, amelynek segítségével a duplumokat automatikusan kiküszöbölhetjük.
> Ezt már számos estben elmondtam, megírtam, nem ragozom tovább. Nem hiszem el, hogy a CH műszaki működtetői nem tudnák megoldani ezt a feladatot, még ha nem is win op rendszerrel dolgoznak. Dehát, nem akarásnak nyögés a vége, avagy a besúgás ("jelentés") módszere, amely - akárhogy is nevezzük - engem a kommunizmus legsötétebb időszakára emlékeztet - 2012-ben.*_



A kommunizmus legsötétebb időszakát nem a jelentések képezték. 
A Jelentés gomb használata a fórumon az offolások gyors kiszűrésére hivatott, az Offolót semmi esetben nem viszik a moderátorok kínzásokra, börtönbe, sem munkatáborba.


----------



## Apostol1 (2012 Augusztus 11)

AndiC írta:


> A kommunizmus legsötétebb időszakát nem a jelentések képezték.
> A Jelentés gomb használata a fórumon az offolások gyors kiszűrésére hivatott, az Offolót semmi esetben nem viszik a moderátorok kínzásokra, börtönbe, sem munkatáborba.


De tesznek azért,hogy a jelentést gombot lenyomó elégedett is legyen?? *Vagy vannak kivételek??*


----------



## KisPico (2012 Augusztus 11)

*Nyomatékosan szeretném megkérdezni az illetékeseket, hogy hogyan kerül a chat archívumába július óta a privát levelezésem? Címmel, címzettel, küldött és kapott levelezés?
Nem szoktam a chatre járni. De ez nem lényeges abból a szempontból, hogy hogy kerül a chat archívumába, hogy privit írtam, és kinek írtam privit és milyen címmel, valamint, hogy kitől kaptam? 
*


----------



## atapata (2012 Augusztus 11)

KisPico írta:


> *Nyomatékosan szeretném megkérdezni az illetékeseket, hogy hogyan kerül a chat archívumába július óta a privát levelezésem? Címmel, címzettel, küldött és kapott levelezés?
> Nem szoktam a chatre járni. De ez nem lényeges abból a szempontból, hogy hogy kerül a chat archívumába, hogy privit írtam, és kinek írtam privit és milyen címmel, valamint, hogy kitől kaptam?
> *
> 
> ...



A privát üzenetedet rendszer üzenetben kapod meg a cseten is, azt kizárólag te látod, más számára az olvashatatlan rendszer üzenet, az archívumban is csak te látod. Ez egy jó szolgáltatása a honlapnak. Csak itt olvashatják mások is de csak azért mert közszemlére tetted.

Rendszer üzenetet csak akkor kapsz a cseten ha ott jelen vagy!! És voltál is.


----------



## KisPico (2012 Augusztus 12)

atapata írta:


> A privát üzenetedet rendszer üzenetben kapod meg a cseten is, azt kizárólag te látod, más számára az olvashatatlan rendszer üzenet, az archívumban is csak te látod. Ez egy jó szolgáltatása a honlapnak. Csak itt olvashatják mások is de csak azért mert közszemlére tetted.
> 
> Rendszer üzenetet csak akkor kapsz a cseten ha ott jelen vagy!! És voltál is.



Köszönöm a gyors választ. 
Nem tagadom, ott voltam és az archívumot böngésztem. Életemben először. Nem érdem, nem bűn, adottság.
Az, hogy a szolgáltatás jó-e? Nekem szerzett kellemetlen perceket. Talán rosszhiszemű vagyok, de miután az is egy szuper új szolgáltatás, hogy a profilomban nyomon lehet követni, hogy mikor, hová írtam és mit olvastam, (a moderátorok profilja sem kivétel!) egyáltalán nem tűnt életszerűtlennek, hogy a privijeimet meg a chaten teszi közzé a fórum.

A fórumon semmi olyat nem teszek, amit ne vállalnék. Csak mégis...


----------



## goyo (2012 Augusztus 12)

KisPico írta:


> Köszönöm a gyors választ.
> Nem tagadom, ott voltam és az archívumot böngésztem. Életemben először. Nem érdem, nem bűn, adottság.
> Az, hogy a szolgáltatás jó-e? Nekem szerzett kellemetlen perceket. Talán rosszhiszemű vagyok, de miután az is egy szuper új szolgáltatás, hogy a profilomban nyomon lehet követni, hogy mikor, hová írtam és mit olvastam, (a moderátorok profilja sem kivétel!) egyáltalán nem tűnt életszerűtlennek, hogy a privijeimet meg a chaten teszi közzé a fórum.
> 
> A fórumon semmi olyat nem teszek, amit ne vállalnék. Csak mégis...



Kedves KisPico,

A publikus tevekenysegeket (hogy egy-egy tag pl.-ul mihez szol hozza) eddig is lehetett kovetni, keresni stb.
A nem publikus tevekenysegeket ezek utan is csak magad szamara latod (ahogy eddig), ha be vagy lepve.

En a helyedben a torolnem a feltoltott kepeket.


----------



## András Horváth (2012 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok,
én valamiért még mindig friss tag vagyok. Pedig már régebben regisztráltam és szorgalmasan írtam 20 értelmetlen hozzászólást is. Viszont mindig az az üzenetet kapom, ha le akarok tölteni valamit, miszerint "a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte."
2012.07.11-én regisztráltam, 3 vagy 4 napja írtam 20 üzenetet. Facebookos profillal léptem be.
Mt tegyek? MIt tettem rosszul?
Köszi


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 12)

András Horváth írta:


> Sziasztok,
> én valamiért még mindig friss tag vagyok. Pedig már régebben regisztráltam és szorgalmasan írtam 20 értelmetlen hozzászólást is. Viszont mindig az az üzenetet kapom, ha le akarok tölteni valamit, miszerint "a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> ...



******

Semmit nem tettél rosszul.
A* "Fris tag"* megjelölés azoknál van, akiknek a regisztrációja nincs aktiválva, vagyis
még nem tag.

Elméletileg nem is lehetne írnod sehová.

Ilyenkor az az eljárás, hogy az adminisztrátor - Melitta - manuálisan aktivál.
Ha ez megtörténik, akkor a *"Tag" *felirat fog megjelenni a neved alatt.

Addig is légy egy kis türelemmel


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 12)

Üdv!
Mit keres a profil oldalamon az Aktivitásom alatt több fórumtag bejegyzése?
Szép estét.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 13)

Üdvözletem!

Nemrég regisztráltam, (már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás), és akadt egy kis problémám a csatolt fájlok letöltésénél. Már nem jön föl az az üzenet, hogy nem vagyok jogosult stb., stb., viszont a csatolt fájlra rákattintva (legyen az bármilyen formátumban) egy új böngészőlap ugrik fel, ami teljesen fekete, a böngésző "attachment.php (GIF kép, 1 × 1 képpont)"-nak nevezi, és semmi egyéb nem történik. Valamit rosszul csinálok, vagy ez még mindig jogosultsági probléma?

Köszönettel:
Edina


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Augusztus 13)

edinahatle írta:


> Üdvözletem!
> 
> Nemrég regisztráltam, (már megvolt a 20 hozzászólás), és akadt egy kis problémám a csatolt fájlok letöltésénél. Már nem jön föl az az üzenet, hogy nem vagyok jogosult stb., stb., viszont a csatolt fájlra rákattintva (legyen az bármilyen formátumban) egy új böngészőlap ugrik fel, ami teljesen fekete, a böngésző "attachment.php (GIF kép, 1 × 1 képpont)"-nak nevezi, és semmi egyéb nem történik. Valamit rosszul csinálok, vagy ez még mindig jogosultsági probléma?
> 
> ...



*Ez olyan esetekben fordul elő, ha - főleg régebbi - sérült csatolást próbálsz meg elérni.
A CanadaHun majd 10 éves működése sajnos volt már pár meghibásodás.
Ilyenkor a modi gombbal szokás jelezni az adott téma kormányosának, hogy törölhesse a hibás üzenetet - nehogy mások is így járjanak. (Mivel helyreállítani sajnos nem lehet.)*


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 13)

hg1dmt írta:


> Üdv!
> Mit keres a profil oldalamon az Aktivitásom alatt több fórumtag bejegyzése?
> Szép estét.



nem keresnek semmit, csak a barátaid (a "több fórumtag") üzeneteit látod, ki hova írt utoljára.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Augusztus 13)

Drága Andikám!

"csak a barátaid (a "több fórumtag") üzeneteit látod, ki hova írt utoljára. "
Az nem az én aktivitásom!
-------------------------
Az üzenetnek az elküldésekor 4x megkérdezte, hogy valóban el akarom-e hagyni az oldalt.
Ötödször kattintottam a "Gyors válasz küldés"-re, mire elfogadta.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Augusztus 13)

hg1dmt írta:


> Az nem az én aktivitásom!
> -------------------------
> Az üzenetnek az elküldésekor 4x megkérdezte, hogy valóban el akarom-e hagyni az oldalt.
> Ötödször kattintottam a "Gyors válasz küldés"-re, mire elfogadta.



nem csak a te aktivitásod, hanem a baráti körödé is. így jobban lehet követni barátaink melyik topikba írtak. frissen.
ez miért baj?
tőlem csak egyszer kérdezi meg a Gyors válasznál, hogy télleg elakarom hagyni az oldalt. valószínűleg többször nem meri :neutral:


----------



## KisPico (2012 Augusztus 14)

Drága AndiC, baj az, ha döglenek idesanyám tikjai. Hogy a szakállas vicc poénját idézzem. Megszokjuk, és rájövünk arra, hogy micsoda előnyei vannak az új szolgáltatásoknak. Már kezdem kapisgálni, hogy milyen jó, ha az elküldött privijeimről értesítést kapok. Mer ugye megírtam, elküldtem, bementem a csetbe, és ott elbizonytalanodnék, egyáltalán küldtem-e privit. Nem kell visszamennem a privibe, nem kell megnyitnom az elküldött mappát, hanem rögtön ott a csetben, standa pityere értesít, hogy elküldtem én az imént azt a privit. Hát ezen csak bakafántos ember akadhat ki, az egyszerű fórumozó-csetelő meg örvend neki.


----------



## hegyipatak (2012 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok!

Új probléma merült fel nálam. Már sokadszorra, belépéskor, a név és jelszó megadása után eltűnik a canada felület, helyette ezt az üzenetet kapom:



> *Fatal error*: Call to a member function get_field() on a non-object in */home/canadahu/public_html/forum/packages/dpsphinxsearch/search/result/album.php* on line *63*



Ugyanakkor bosszantó, hogy az üzenetet nem lehet elküldeni egy kattintásra, mint eddig.


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Augusztus 23)

Kedves AndiC!

Nem tudom, kinek az ötlete volt visszatenni a
régi bloglistát, de én nagyon megörültem neki:
végre egycsokorban látom a választékot.
Ami nem a "szivem csücske" az a profioldalamra
felpakolt szemelvények sokasága, mint a 
falusi főutca a pletykáló asszonyokkal.
Nekem ez nagyon visszatetsző.
Üdv.
Zsó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Augusztus 24)

xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves AndiC!
> 
> Nem tudom, kinek az ötlete volt visszatenni a
> régi bloglistát, de én nagyon megörültem neki:
> ...



*****

Andi most nem elérhető, így én válaszolok.

Nem feltétlen kell a "mások" üzeneteit nézned.
/bár én is fölösleges hely pocsékolásnak tartom ezt a "szolgáltatást" /

A saját nevedre kattintva csak a saját aktivitásod jelenik meg.


----------



## almaa (2012 Szeptember 5)

*Neoton, és egy kérdésre válasz, saját véleménnyel.*

Neoton, és egy kérdésre válasz, saját véleménnyel.
"Nekem csak a Hafanana letölthető, mi lehet az oka?" (Kétszázhúsz Felett - Neoton)

Mindenki csak egy féleképpen tudja csatolni a fájlokat, és mindet egyformán lehet, és aki 
letölteni akarja, csak kattintani tud a nevére, hogy letöltse. Tehát nem bennünk van a hiba.
A hiba oka sajnos ennek a honlapnak az új programrendszerében van. Ami nem tökéletes,
és ingatag, és január óta csinálják, de még mindig nincs kész. A régi rendszer sokkal jobb volt, 
és stabil. Kár volt hozzányúlni. A mostani egy nagy "szürkeség", a régi sokkal szinesebb volt, ez 
különösen a kotta oldalon látszik, ahogy eltüntek a szines borítók.
Álltalában a mai világban az újítások nem szoktak bejönni.
Természetesen örülni kell ennek is, mert nincs más, csak azért jobb, ha látják az illetékesek is, 
hogy van más vélemény is, nehogy becsapják magukat, hogy jobb lett.
Én feltöltés után közvetlen, minden midire rákattintok, hogy lelehet-e tölteni. És akkor még 
lelehetett mindet tölteni. Sajnos az idő múlásával változik a kép, és mivel nem stabil a 
rendszer, eltünnek feltöltések. Hiba például: "Titkosítja" a külső linkeket, hogy csak regisztrált 
felhasználók tudjanak rákattintani, és onnan letölteni. Ugyanakkor például a GOOGLE keresővel 
meglettek találva ezek az itteni oldalak (feltudom mindet tenni, a mostanit, a kottát stb.), 
regisztrálás nélkül látszanak a külső linkek, és bárki "idegen" letudja tölteni a külső feltöltésekről 
az "anyagot". Az állandó tagok hátrányban vannak mert ők csak akkor látják a teljes linket, ha 
kattintás után elugranak "oda". Ennyit a bisztonságról, ami miatt állítólag a változtatás történt. 
Azért örülök, hogy itt lehetek, de nem tudni, hogy meddig?!
Például: A lezárt oldal linkje: http://canadahun.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-22969.html


----------



## yamazoli (2012 Szeptember 5)

Hát igen egy páran vagyunk így ezzel, hogy jobb volt a régi oldal...
Már nem is töröm a fejem, hogy mi lehet a rendszerrel...
becsomagolom .rar formátumba és úgy dúrom fel a feltölteni kívánt dalt.
Kérnék valami fő fő fő okost (web szerkesztőt), hogy szánjon már rá néhány percet és rakja rendbe. Köszi!
Remélem nem sértettem meg senkit.


----------



## almaa (2012 Szeptember 10)

*Megkülönböztetés*

Megkülönböztetés

Egy megkülönböztetésre hívmám fel a Kormányos figyelmét. 
Hátrányban vannak azok a Tagok akiknek a nevük az ABC -ben hátrább elhelyezkedő betűvel kezdődik. Mert ha már nem férnek el egy sorba a nevek, az övéké nem látszik. 
El kéne dönteni, vagy látszik mindenki neve (lesz több sor is), vagy nem lesz köszönő sor, és nem látszik senkié.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Szeptember 13)

Üdv!

Egy üzenet elküldésekor a Canadahun azt kérdezi:
*"Az oldal azt kéri, hogy erősítse meg kilépési szándékát – a beírt adatok nem feltétlenül vannak mentve."
*
Én nem akarom az oldalt elhagyni.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Szeptember 13)

A válasznál ne a "gyors", hanem *a "részletes"* választ használd, akkor elküldheted
felesleges kérdések nélkül is.

Egyébként, - legalábbis nálam - úgy műxik, hogy a gyors válasznál megkérdezi, hogy el óhajtok-é
navigálni az oldalról.
Ha azt jelölöm be, hogy _*Nem,*_ akkor ugrott az üzenet.
Ha azt jelölöd be, hogy _*"Igen*_" (mármint, hogy mégis el akarsz onnan navigálni) , akkor küldheted.

Megy itt minden, csak szokni kell !


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Szeptember 13)

Zsuzsikám!
Úgy látszik a hölgyeknek más szöveget állítottak össze :smile:
A cigány lova is megszokta az éhezést, csak a végén beledöglött


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 13)

hg1dmt írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Egy üzenet elküldésekor a Canadahun azt kérdezi:
> *"Az oldal azt kéri, hogy erősítse meg kilépési szándékát – a beírt adatok nem feltétlenül vannak mentve."
> ...





zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A válasznál ne a "gyors", hanem *a "részletes"* választ használd, akkor elküldheted
> felesleges kérdések nélkül is.
> 
> Egyébként, - legalábbis nálam - úgy műxik, hogy a gyors válasznál megkérdezi, hogy el óhajtok-é
> ...


Sajna tényleg rosszul műxik, mert az "aktuális" oldalt nem hagyja el a tag, de bár ez lenne a legnagyobb gond.
Egyszer csak visszaér a technikus is a szabijáról és talán lesz rá ideje, hogy kezelje ez a problémát is.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Hello!

Viszonylag új vagyok itt, és nem tom mennyire nyomi kérdés v esetleg vhova le van irava csak nem találtam rá, de hogyan lehet fájlokat csatolni???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Szeptember 17)

gringo87 írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Viszonylag új vagyok itt, és nem tom mennyire nyomi kérdés v esetleg vhova le van irava csak nem találtam rá, de hogyan lehet fájlokat csatolni???



*Pl ha a hozzászól-> részletes válasz -> csatolás rendező -> saját mappa ->-...- feltölt utat használhatod.*


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Köszi! Így már minden világos. Én s gyors válaszból indutam ki azért sem találtam.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Lejátszási hiba.*

A Zene IV en néhány feltett videót nem lehet megnézni.


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sajna tényleg rosszul műxik, mert az "aktuális" oldalt nem hagyja el a tag, de bár ez lenne a legnagyobb gond.
> Egyszer csak visszaér a technikus is a szabijáról és talán lesz rá ideje, hogy kezelje ez a problémát is.


Sziasztok, ez engem is megzavart, azt hittem, én nem csinálok valamit jól, de ezek szerint mások is így jártak. Remélem, azért egyszerűbben is menni fog nemsokára. Köszi ezt a fórumot!
Zweite


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Szeptember 30)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!

Nem tudom, Goyó visszajött-e szabadságról, de nekem is van egy
kis problémám:
ki akartam próbálni a láthatatlan módot, de rosszúl
sült el, mert amikor visszaálltam az eredeti módra, nem maradt a
jelölés a kis körben, hanem átugrott az előzőbe.
Ha esetleg pillanatragasztóval maradásra lehetne bírni?
Nagyon nem jó ez így, kérem segítsetek!!!!!!
Köszönöm előre is
Zsó


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Október 1)

Drágajó FLAMINGÓ!

Odáig vagyok, meg vissza a csodálkozástól,
hogy már el is tünt a problémám.
Bárkiis volt a "Mekk-mester" örök hálámat
küldöm Neki és egy igéretet, hogy több
ilyen ötletem nem lesz.
Szeretettel
Zsó


----------



## signore (2012 Október 2)

Szevasztok.
Észrevettétek, hogy kilépés után az "Ugrás a főoldalra" link 404-re fut?


----------



## Tűz* (2012 Október 2)

Nekem a WORD-ös csatolásokkal van gondom. Nem csatolja őket az esetek legnagyobb részében: a csatolásnál ott a méret, de amikor megnyitom, csak 1x1-es valami jön ki. De láttam másoknál ilyet más formátumok csatolásánál is.

Meg lehet ez oldani valami egyszerűbb megoldással? Segítsetek! Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 Október 3)

signore írta:


> Szevasztok.
> Észrevettétek, hogy kilépés után az "Ugrás a főoldalra" link 404-re fut?



*****

A *"Fórumok"* feliratra kell kattintani, akkor visszatérhetsz a főoldalra.


----------



## mosolyod (2012 Október 6)

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni.
Keresésnél nekem mostanában mindig ezt dobja ki:
"connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"

Akár a témában, akár részletes keresést választom.:-( 
Miért lehet ez?
Egy konkrét könyvet ha keresek, akkor nem mindegy, hogy minden oldalt átmazsolázok, vagy csak simán rákeresek.
(író, író+cím, csak cím....minden verziót próbáltam már)

Köszönöm előre is a válaszokat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 6)

*Sajnos ez más - a mi keresőmotorunknál is használt (Sphinx alapú) adatbázis keresőknél is előjött.
Keresik a hibajelenség okát.
Mihelyst tudjuk - javítjuk.
Addig sajna marad a Google keresője (a speciális keresésnél a weboldal mezőbe beírod a www.canadahun.com -ot és akkor a gugli csak itt keres).*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 8)

A választ goyotól szeretném mert egy furcsa jelenséget vettem észre
És igazán Ő a legtudorabb különleges esetekben
Bár lehet Flamingo is remekül érti
A probléma és jelenség a következő:
Az opcióknál az aláírás megjelenítése pipa bekapcsolásakor .Ugye elvileg az aláírásnak meg kell jelennie mindenütt
A pipa kivételekor pedig fordítva.az-az nem szabadna megjelennie sehol.
Ez addig értelemszerű és remekül működött, régebbi fórummotornál, azt hiszem .

Ám most van az érdekes viselkedése az aláírás opció kikapcsolásának:saját magam nem látom sehol egyetlen üzenetnél sem
Igen ám de más tag látja(vagyis nem kapcsolta ki)
Ennek ellenőrzésére,Kiléptem és mint vendég néztem az üzeneteket *Hoppá mint vendég is látható*
Most nem kell olyan általam is ismert megoldást javasolni:
Miszerint ha el akarom tüntetni az aláírást szerkesztéssel menjek be és töröljem!
Az opció ki-be kapcsolása nem működik.
Vagy esetleg nem csak ott kell kikapcsolni hanem egyenként minden üzenetnél is?
Hát nem ott vezérlőpultnál kellene központilag megtennem?


----------



## alive (2012 Október 12)

Legalább jelezd válaszadó olvastad és folyik a válaszadás
Jó tudni van aki foglalkozik egy címhez illő témával amit kérdésként feltettem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 12)

alive írta:


> Legalább jelezd válaszadó olvastad és folyik a válaszadás
> Jó tudni van aki foglalkozik egy címhez illő témával amit kérdésként feltettem


*Fenti kérdésed elhelyeztem Goyo (belső) technikai mappájában is.
Magam nem tudom rá a választ.
Csupán valószínűsítem, hogy a CH motor valamelyik frissítése nem megfelelő működése okozhatja

*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 12)

így már értem azért nem volt rá válasz mert én kértem hogy ki adja a választ.Illendően csendben maradtál.Köszönöm Flamingo a mostani válaszod
(csak zárójelben mondom: Goyo-nak két Iker privát levelet küldtem ugyanazzal a probléma leírással, egyikben egyedileg kikapcsolt másik egyedileg nem kikapcsolt aláírással)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 13)

alive írta:


> így már értem azért nem volt rá válasz mert én kértem hogy ki adja a választ.Illendően csendben maradtál.Köszönöm Flamingo a mostani válaszod
> (csak zárójelben mondom: Goyo-nak két Iker privát levelet küldtem ugyanazzal a probléma leírással, egyikben egyedileg kikapcsolt másik egyedileg nem kikapcsolt aláírással)


*Nem érted.
Én nem tudom a választ (csak tippem van, de admin jogom nincs, hogy kutakodjak a műszaki területen).
Goyo pedig mivel nem ebből él, akkor fog foglalkozni a kérdéssel, ha lesz rá érkezése (természetesen a nagyobb gondok elhárítása után).
*


----------



## alive (2012 Október 13)

Jól van na Hát ha nincs hát nincs
Még azt hiszed megvádoltalak hogy illendőségből nem válaszoltál, mert nem lettél felkérve
Akkor várjuk a máshová is elkötelezett dolgozót


----------



## alive (2012 Október 15)

*Sürgős ne mozdulj (nem kell csinálni semmit)*



alive írta:


> A választ goyotól szeretném mert egy furcsa jelenséget vettem észre
> És igazán Ő a legtudorabb különleges esetekben
> Bár lehet Flamingo is remekül érti
> A probléma és jelenség a következő:
> ...


*Én buta*.
Rájöttem valamire
Az egész vissza
A vezérlőpult aláírás megjelenítése opció nem az én saját aláírásomra vonatkozik Hanem minden aláírásra és csak az én nézetemre van befolyással.Ugyanezt teszi a logók megjelenítése
Kipróbáltam
Eltünteti a logót, de mindenkiét
Eltünteti az aláírást,de mindenkiét
És csak az én nézetemben
Ezért nem láttam én a sajátomat És mindenki látta az enyémet
*Bocsánat a vaklármáért
Én buta*


----------



## Tar_nok (2012 Október 20)

Kaptam egy uzenetet a sajat emailement a canadhun weblaptol. Kertek, valaszoljak valami uzenetre, es ha nem akarom kovetni a blogot, kattintsak erre es erre az oldalra. Odakattintottam, es egy enigmatikus szoveghez erkeztem el, ami szerint valami nincs, de hogy mi nincs es mi van, azt nem tudtam kikovetkeztetni a szovegbol. Szamomra teljesen ertelmetlen az uzenet, amivel talakoztam, es emiatt most roppant tanacstalan vagyok, mit tegyek. Az uzenetek egyike azt is kifelytette, hogy addig nem kapok uzenetet mig meg nem valaszolom a blog bejegyzest. Odamentem, a bloghoz, hogy nezzem, mit kene valaszolnom, es nem volt semmi feltuntetve; irany, vagy felhivas, vagy utasitas, amibol megtudthattam volna, mit kell megvalaszolnom s hogyan. Teljes vak sotetsegnek maradt szamomra a felhivas objektuma, targya, es hogy mit is kell csinalmom, miert; mibe leptem be, mire koteleztem el magam, milyen viselkedesmodommal es hogyan es miert.

Borzalmasan oda vagyok, mert ezt nem vartam volna, es teljesen tanacstalan vagyok, mitol jott ez elo, es miert. Semmire nem iratkoztam fel, noha a lap eroszakkal allitja, hogy igen. Nem kovetek semmit, noha a lap erosen allitja, hogy igen. Nem csinaltam semmit, a legjobb tudasom es emlekezetem szerint, olyasmit, hogy beleegyeztem volna, hogy valamit kovetni szeretnek, es nem is kerdeztek tolem, hogy akarok-e valamit kovetni (es meg mindig nem tudom, mi az amit kovetek, allitolag.)

Az egesz annyira szurrealisan erthetetlen szamomra, hogy szeretnek kilepni a hasznalatbol, megszuntetni a tagsagomat, es ujra belepni, ugyanazzal az emaillel, de egy vadonatuj szemelyiseggel a lapon. Annyira erthetetlen szamomra, hogy mibe keveredtem bele, hogy teljesen lefagytam, nem merek semmihez hozzanyulni vagy bekattintani a lapon, hacsak nem teljesen szorvanyosan.

Fogalmam sincs mi tortenik, milyen eromozgatasoknak kell megfelelnem (pl. muszaj valaszolnom!! mondja az uzenet, de arrol halvany gozom sincs, mit kell megvalaszolnom es hogyan) es hogy muszaj valaminek a koveteserol kilepnem, noha nem emlekszem, hogy bejelentkeztem volna valaminek a kovetesere.

Az egesz olyan esztelenul komplikalt szamomra, es hatulutoi vannak, hogy ezt elmemmel nem tudom sem kovetni, sem kikovetkeztetni, mi a szosz tortenhet itt valoban.

Tehat kerem az elnok urat vagy kartarsnot, vegye le az ID-mat, toroljon ki a hasznalok sorabol, es ertesitsen engem errol a megfelelo email cimen, hogy ez megtortent, es frissen, uj ID-t keszithetek ujfent ezzel a email cimmel.

Megmondom, miert. Fogalmam sincs, mibe keveredtem bele. Konnyebb lenne szamomra uj identitit kesziteni, es frissen kezdeni, mint kigobozni a csomot, mint kikerulni abbol a katyubol, amibe, sajnos, veletlenul, akaratom es tudatom nelkul belekeveredtem.

Amennyiben az ID-mat nem lehet ujra kezdeni, akkor hagyom ezt az ID-t (tar_nok) a fenebe, es kezdek egy vadonat ujat, es a Tar_nok -ot hagyom lezengeni es soha nem lepek be ujra azzal a nevvel, noha meg tovabb letezhet (ha maga nem torli le).
Koszonettel maradok tisztelettel: Tar_nok


----------



## Tar_nok (2012 Október 20)

idos ember vagyok, egyedulallo, es beleptem a "tarskereso" rovatba.

Megszovegeztem es kuldtem egy uzenetet egy feltunoen csinos holgynek. Tiszteletteljesen, es kellemes modoruan probaltam szovegezni uzenetemet, es eleg sok munkamba es fardtsagomba kerult, mert ilyesmihez nem vagyok hozzaszokva. 

Kuldom, kattintok, hogy mehet, erre az oldal megkert, hogy jelentkezzek be. Beutom a Tar_nok-ot, es a megfelelo jelszot, es aszongya az oldal, hogy en nem letezem.

hat a kutyafajat. Ilyesmi nagyon tud bosszantani. Mas id kell ehhez az oldalhoz? Hany IDt es jelszavat kell meg megjegyeznem? Oreg vagyok en mar ehhez, baratocskaim. Eddig a mindennapi eletben legalabb 38 ID-m van, es mindegyikhez kulon kulcsdonto szo. Egy fiatalabbnak ez konnyen mehet, de az en becsuletben megoszult fejemnek ez bizony mar sok, kulonosen, ha bevallja az ember, hogy szuksegtelen is, mert igy sem ismer engem senki, hogy Tar_nok, akkor mitol osmernenek engem meg kevesbbe, ha Tur_nok es egy kulon jelszoval lepek be?

Na, csak mint oregember zsortoldom, nem kell ram hallgatni, csak az esztelensegeket egyre nehezebben viselem el turelmetlenebbe valtam alzheimetikus ven letemre.


----------



## Liliana93 (2012 Október 21)

Sziasztok! Hogy lehet az, hogy a regisztrációm óta eltelt a 48 óra, és a hozzászólásaim is megvannak, de mégse tudom megnézni a csatolmányokat?


----------



## alive (2012 Október 21)

Liliana93 írta:


> Sziasztok! Hogy lehet az, hogy a regisztrációm óta eltelt a 48 óra, és a hozzászólásaim is megvannak, de mégse tudom megnézni a csatolmányokat?


Mire ezt leírtad állandó tag lettél és már látod


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Letelt a két nap regisztrációm és megvan a 20 hsz.-om. Miért nem tudok bizonyos csatolásokat le- és feltölteni? Pedig frissítettem is!


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Október 22)

Hogy lehet, hogy Kitiltott (BANned) tag hozzászólást ír ??

*alive* 




Kitiltott (BANned)


----------



## KisPico (2012 Október 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> Hogy lehet, hogy Kitiltott (BANned) tag hozzászólást ír ??
> 
> *alive*
> 
> ...


Aki ma BANned, az valaha volt unBANned is. A BANnolás nem törli az unBANed korában írt hozzászólásait.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Október 23)

2012-10-21, 05:28 PM #2667
alive
Kitiltott (BANned)
--------------------------
Mai állapot:

Utoljára Aktív
Tegnap 05:17 AM 
-------------------------
Ahhoz képest, hogy 21.-én már kitiltottan szólt hozzá, sőt 22.-én is aktív volt, 05:17 AM kor, furcsa magyarázat.


----------



## KisPico (2012 Október 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> 2012-10-21, 05:28 PM #2667
> alive
> Kitiltott (BANned)
> --------------------------
> ...



Figyelj, 22.-én Állandó tagként (unBANned) aktív volt. 22.-én reggel belépett, délben BANnolták. 

A tag adatait, aláírását nem a hozzászólással együtt tárolja a rendszer, hanem a friss adatokat rakja hozzá.
A hozzászóló státuszát (Tag, állandó tag, BANned...) nem a hozzászólás megírásakori állapotában mutatja, hanem a hozzászólás megjelenítésének pillanatában.
Az aláírás is ugyanígy működik, a három évvel ezelőtti hozzászólásodat is a mai aláírásoddal jeleníti meg a rendszer. A hozzászólásaid száma, a köszönéseid és köszöneteid száma is a mai értéket mutatja a régi hozzászólásaid mellett is.

Aki 21.-én Állandó tag minőségében hozzászólt, 22.-én délben bannolták, annak 23.-án a hozzászólása BANned státuszt jelez. Ha lejár a kitiltása, ugyanennél a hozzászólásnál (ha még érdekel) Állandó tag státuszt fogsz látni.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Október 26)

A csatolás rendezőben nem tudom a "részletes " funkciót bekapcsolni, csak bélyegkép működik.
így viszont nem látom a kiválasztandó zene címét, csak az előadóját.
Nem tudok választani.
És a 
[h=1]TŐLEM - NEKED - Szeretettel[/h]topikban a már feltöltött anyagból kell választani.


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 26)

*letoltes*

*ugynok*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


Barmit akarok letolteni, ez fogad.
Olvasgattam erre-arra, de nem talaltam valaszt, hogy ez mitol van.
HEEELP MEE!
Koszonom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 26)

ugynok írta:


> *ugynok*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> 
> Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> ...


*Pedig ott van az!

Belépéskor ki kell pipálni az állandóra legyek bent négyzetet a nick neved mellett (de nem ez az igaz ok).
Ha a szabályzatot is átfutod, akkor rájössz, hogy még nem vagy teljes értékű (azaz állandó) tag, ami bizonyos elérési korlátokkal jár. 
Keresd a 20+2-t. (Segítek a kettő bőven megvan, a 20-ból hiányzik még 19.)
*


----------



## AndiC (2012 Október 26)

hg1dmt írta:


> A csatolás rendezőben nem tudom a "részletes " funkciót bekapcsolni, csak bélyegkép működik.
> így viszont nem látom a kiválasztandó zene címét, csak az előadóját.
> Nem tudok választani.
> És a
> ...



igen, a már, a CH-ra feltöltött anyagok közül lehet választani. a csatolásrendezőben csak a saját feltöltéseinket látjuk.
hogy az említett topikba írj, a keresőt (amit nem szeretsz) kellene használnod, aztán a talált zeneszámhoz tartozó üzenetet belinkelned. 

különben a csatolásrendezőben ott a Saját mappa----sorbarendez: 3 kisablak,a III.-at ha legördíted, ott a lista, vagy részletes opció, kiválasztod amelyiket akarod, majd a Mehet gomb.


----------



## magicrat (2012 Október 26)

Sziasztok!
Az mitől lehet, hogy valaki regisztrált, már sok napja, de nem tudja elérni a 20 hsz-t, mert nincs neki se gyors hozzászólás, se bármilyen hsz lehetősége?
Ave
Mr


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Október 26)

"különben a csatolásrendezőben ott a Saját mappa----sorbarendez: 3 kisablak,a III.-at ha legördíted, ott a lista, vagy részletes opció, kiválasztod amelyiket akarod, majd a Mehet gomb. "
---------------------------------------------------

A részletes opciónál sem látszik a szám címe (rövid az ablak)


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

magicrat írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az mitől lehet, hogy valaki regisztrált, már sok napja, de nem tudja elérni a 20 hsz-t, mert nincs neki se gyors hozzászólás, se bármilyen hsz lehetősége?
> Ave
> Mr




Latod, most is hozzaszoltal, ez is szamit szerintem... 

Koszonom FLAMINGO Kormanyos urnak a valaszt, tenyleg sehol sem lattam ezt a huszas szamot


----------



## magicrat (2012 Október 27)

Nem is Én nem tudok hozzászólni, hanem egy másik, szép-új felhasználó... 
Valaki? Egy kormányos, esetleg? nem zargatnék ezzel senkit privben...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 27)

magicrat írta:


> Nem is Én nem tudok hozzászólni, hanem egy másik, szép-új felhasználó...
> Valaki? Egy kormányos, esetleg? nem zargatnék ezzel senkit privben...


Az illető tag küldjön egy privit az épp fenn lévő kormányosok bármelyikének, hogy kérjék az aktiválását az admintól, mert valószínű .nem válaszolt az aktiváló mail-re.


----------



## magicrat (2012 Október 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az illető tag küldjön egy privit az épp fenn lévő kormányosok bármelyikének, hogy kérjék az aktiválását az admintól, mert valószínű .nem válaszolt az aktiváló mail-re.


Köszönöm, továbbítom


----------



## Tar_nok (2012 Október 30)

*Ket kerdes a CanadaHun hasznalatarol... harom, bocsanat, nem ketto*

Harom kerdesem lenne. ketto technikai, egy helybeli szabalyzati szokas.

Szabalyzat vagy szokas kerdes: szabad egy hasznalo tagnak a sajat uzenetet, amit egy forumfonalba beuzent, azt az uzenetet mas forumba szorul-szora ideznie?

Elso technikai kerdes: surun latom ezt a szoveget mindenfele, de nem mindenutt ezeken a lapokon (idezem):
"One person likes this. Sign Up to see what your friends like."
Mi ez? Mi az amire fel kene iratkoznom? Mi az ami tetszik egy illetonek? ugyanis ugy van irva, hogy "this". Az azt jelenti, hogy "ezt", es az egy targymutato nevmas, egy mutatoszo. Mit ertenek az "ez" alatt? Ennek semmi ertelme. Nem ertem, mi tetszik, kinek, es miert van az mindenfele odabiggyesztve. Peldaul latom az egyik bejegyzesem elejen. Egy embernek tetszik a bejegyzesem, es a tobbi szamara utalatos? Vagy mi a szosz. Fogalmam sincs, mi lehet ez, milyen celt szolgal, es mennyiben ad segitseget, utmutatast, vagy akarmifele hasznos informaciot. Szerintem csak lopja a napot, es terpeszkedik a draga eletfeluleten, amit a cyberspace oly nagylelkuen folaldozott a CanadaHun oldalaknak. Nem kene engedni az ilyesmit. Azaz, ha muszaj, akkor kerem, valaki magyarazza meg ezt. Ez az amit virusnak hivnak? Ott van, es nem lehet levakarni, mint a borrakot.

Masik technikai kerdes: ketszer kaptam uzenetet a privat emial cimemen, a Canadahuntol, miszerint nekem feltetlenul muszaj megfelelnem egy blog valamin. 

Miert KELL megfelelnem? Hagyhatom a kerdest valasz nelkul? Meg sem talalom a blogot, hat meg hogy odairjak. Is tenyleg muszaj megfelelnem? Mit? Eljon a rendor, letartoztat, es kivegeznek, ha nem "felelek" a blog izen? Mifele dolog ez? az ember artatlanul belep egy forumoldalra az interneten, es maris kell keresnie ugyvedet, hogy a halalos iteletet atkommunikaljak bocsanatos bunne, es csak a labfejet vagjak le, ne eletvesztes legyen belole. Ezt sem ertem. Mi ertelme van a "kell" vagy "muszaj" jelentesnek ezeken a lapokon? ez a kerdesem. Milyen vegrehajtasi buntetesnek nez az ember elebe, ha egy "kell"-nek vagy "muszaj"-nak nem engedelmeskedik, se rovid, se hosszu tavon? Ez a kerdes. Mitol kell feljek, mi a legrosszabb vagy legkevesbe komoly buntetes, es milyen lepcsofokozatok allnak a ketto kozott, melyek ram, mint eliteltre szabaly szerint alkalmazhato, ha egy "kell"-nek vagy "muszaj"-nak nem teszek eleget?

Van enyhito korulmeny, elevulhet-e ez a kihagas? Fellebbezesre van mod, ha nem jogeros az itelet?

Varom az illetekesek hivatalos valaszat. Szivelyes koszonettel, 

Otto van Koppenhagen-ban, de ket het mulva mar itthon lesz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 30)

Tar_nok írta:


> Harom kerdesem lenne. ketto technikai, egy helybeli szabalyzati szokas.
> 
> Szabalyzat vagy szokas kerdes: szabad egy hasznalo tagnak a sajat uzenetet, amit egy forumfonalba beuzent, azt az uzenetet mas forumba szorul-szora ideznie?


*Ha szükséges - igen (pl ha valamilen okból hivatkozni kell rá).
De csak megismételni egy már beírt üzenetet - felesleges mert a moderációnál kiderül és duplikáltként törlésre kerül.
*


> Elso technikai kerdes: surun latom ezt a szoveget mindenfele, de nem mindenutt ezeken a lapokon (idezem):
> "One person likes this. Sign Up to see what your friends like."
> Mi ez? Mi az amire fel kene iratkoznom? Mi az ami tetszik egy illetonek? ugyanis ugy van irva, hogy "this". Az azt jelenti, hogy "ezt", es az egy targymutato nevmas, egy mutatoszo. Mit ertenek az "ez" alatt? Ennek semmi ertelme. Nem ertem, mi tetszik, kinek, es miert van az mindenfele odabiggyesztve. Peldaul latom az egyik bejegyzesem elejen. Egy embernek tetszik a bejegyzesem, es a tobbi szamara utalatos? Vagy mi a szosz. Fogalmam sincs, mi lehet ez, milyen celt szolgal, es mennyiben ad segitseget, utmutatast, vagy akarmifele hasznos informaciot. Szerintem csak lopja a napot, es terpeszkedik a draga eletfeluleten, amit a cyberspace oly nagylelkuen folaldozott a CanadaHun oldalaknak. Nem kene engedni az ilyesmit. Azaz, ha muszaj, akkor kerem, valaki magyarazza meg ezt. Ez az amit virusnak hivnak? Ott van, es nem lehet levakarni, mint a borrakot.


* Bár nálam a beidézett "sign up"-od nem vezet sehová, feltételezem, hogy olvastál valamilyen irodalmi bejegyzést, ami valaki(k)nek tetszett.
Elvben ha feliratkozol, akkor lát(hat)od, hogy a "hasonlóan ilyet kedvelő barátaid" mit jelöltek még meg a kedvelem gombbal.
Lehet, hogy számodra ez haszontalanságnak tűnik, de sokan vannak, akik szeretik tudni, hogy a "barátaik még mit kedvelnek", mert hátha ők átsiklottak valami jó felett.
*


> Masik technikai kerdes: ketszer kaptam uzenetet a privat emial cimemen, a Canadahuntol, miszerint nekem feltetlenul muszaj megfelelnem egy blog valamin.
> 
> Miert KELL megfelelnem? Hagyhatom a kerdest valasz nelkul? Meg sem talalom a blogot, hat meg hogy odairjak. Is tenyleg muszaj megfelelnem? Mit? Eljon a rendor, letartoztat, es kivegeznek, ha nem "felelek" a blog izen? Mifele dolog ez? az ember artatlanul belep egy forumoldalra az interneten, es maris kell keresnie ugyvedet, hogy a halalos iteletet atkommunikaljak bocsanatos bunne, es csak a labfejet vagjak le, ne eletvesztes legyen belole. Ezt sem ertem. Mi ertelme van a "kell" vagy "muszaj" jelentesnek ezeken a lapokon? ez a kerdesem. Milyen vegrehajtasi buntetesnek nez az ember elebe, ha egy "kell"-nek vagy "muszaj"-nak nem engedelmeskedik, se rovid, se hosszu tavon? Ez a kerdes. Mitol kell feljek, mi a legrosszabb vagy legkevesbe komoly buntetes, es milyen lepcsofokozatok allnak a ketto kozott, melyek ram, mint eliteltre szabaly szerint alkalmazhato, ha egy "kell"-nek vagy "muszaj"-nak nem teszek eleget?
> 
> ...


*Bár ezt szerintem már privát üzenetben megválaszoltam (de lehet, hogy nem neked): feltételezem, hogy valakinek a blogjába beleolvastál és a beírások követését ajánlotta fel a rendszer. Ha válasz nélkül, hagyod, a rendszer automatikusan próbálkozik még x-szer (bevallom nem tudom hányszor). Ha van nem kérem opció - nyugodtan jelöld be.
Azt bátran állíthatom, hogy a CH miatt még senkit sem fejeztek le.



Otto van Koppenhagen-ban, de ket het mulva mar itthon lesz.

Kattints a kibontásához...

*Ezt meg én nem értem (már ha nem viccnek szántad).


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 30)

Kedves Tar_nok
Nem allitottuk ,hogy minden tokeletes nalunk, de torekszunk ra. Mindig a sorend ami lenyeges ,hogy mindenki tudja hasznalni a forumot, utana ha odaerunk tudjuk a hibakat javitani,
Ezek a hibak nem fognak megakadalyozni,hogy jol erezd itt magad nalunk, es elvezuk mi is a tarsasagod.


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Október 31)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!

Itt vagyok kénytelen jelezni, hogy Luigi48 írása után írott reagálásomat
nem jelezte a Gép.
A helyszinről azért nem tudtam üzenni, mert nem volt "gomb" amit megnyomjak.
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm.
Zsó


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 31)

xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGÓ!
> 
> Itt vagyok kénytelen jelezni, hogy Luigi48 írása után írott reagálásomat
> nem jelezte a Gép.
> ...


*Sajnos nem tudom melyik témában nem jelzett a gép.
Itt 2 hónapra visszamenőleg megnéztem és nem találtam tőle beírást.

Azt tudom feltételezni, hogy a gyors válasz ablakba (alul) írtál és amikor elküldted nem figyeltél az "elhagyod az oldalt?" feliratra, amire igent kell nyomni - dacára annak, hogy elvben nem hagyod el az oldalt, 
(Gyakorlatban viszont igen, mert a CH motor újraépíti a Te üzeneteddel megtoldva, tehát az technikailag már nem ugyanaz az oldal lesz.)

*


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Október 31)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!

Nagyon restellem a figyelmetlenségem, ezzel kellett volna kezdeni:

Luigi48: A vádbeszéd 2.rész. Köszönöm szépen.
Zsó


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 Október 31)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!

Nagyon restellem a figyelmetlenségem, ezzel kellett volna kezdenem:

Luigi48 A vádbeszéd 2.rész. Nagyon szépen köszönöm.
Zsó


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Október 31)

xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGÓ!
> 
> Nagyon restellem a figyelmetlenségem, ezzel kellett volna kezdenem:
> 
> ...


*Sose restelld!
Ettől függetlenül annál többet nem tudok róla mondani, mint amit írtam.
*


----------



## Tar_nok (2012 Október 31)

Koszonom a valaszt Flamingotol es Melittatol.

Flamingo; ertem; nem fogom az uzenetemet atmasolni.

A barataim mit szeretnek: nincs egyetlen baratom se, nem tudom, egyre tobb es tobb hasznalhatatlan es informacionelkuli csindadratta van az internetoldalakon. Nemcsak a tieteken, azaz ezen a mienken, hanem mindenutt. Gondoltam, te/ti talan tudjatok mi ez. Amit tettel, az az volt, hogy leforditottad a jelentest amit beideztem. En arra lettem volna inkabb kivancsi, hogy milyen alapon talalta ki az oldal, hogy nekem barataim vannak, ami pedig nincs, es hogy fugg ossze az idezet (szo szerint, angolul volt) akarmivel is ezen a lapon. Arra is kivancsi lettem volna, honnan gondolja az idezet tulajdonosa hogy tudja, a barataimnak mi tetszik, mikor barataim eleve nem leteznek. Minel hosszabb ideig elek, annal inkabb nem ertem azt, ami masok szamara nyilvanvalo, pl. hogy egy gep honnan tudja nekem megmondani, hogy a barataimnak mi tetszik, mikor azok nem leteznek. Ha lennenek, meg ertenem. De itt oly logikai pacrol van szo, amit esszel en fel nem foghatok.

Alapallasom, hogy senki nem hazudik, mindenki igazat mond.

Ha e idezet kiejtoje igazat mond, akkor muszaj, hogy baraim legyenek, pedig az egy sincs.

Es aki nem letezik, annak semmi sem tetszhet. 

A gep allitja, vannak barataim, es azoknak valami nagyon tetszik.

Hat, megall az esz. Hacsak nem hazudik az idezet iroja, vagy csal, vagy be akar engem valamibe huzni, es ez az ami szinten nem tetszik. Ne allitsa nekem azt baratsagos, folenyes, es leereszkedo hangon, hogy o tudja, hogy mi tetszik az en nemletezo barataimnak.

Te ezt nem allitottad, Flamesz, tehat teged nem illet rovas. De ha valami tobbet tudnal errol irni, mint egyszeruen leforditani nekem es ertelmezni a szoveget. Tobben felhivtak ra a figyelmemet, ezeken az oldalakon, hogy nem tudok mar magyarul; de angolul meg igen. Mindent nem felejthet el az ember.

A zaroszoveget viccbol irtam. 

A masik kerdest ugy valaszoltad meg, a technikai oldalarol, hogy aki tisztaban van a blogok mukodesi sablonjaval es protokoljaival, az erti, hogy maga mirol beszel, akinek meg ujak ezek, az, ugy mint en, egyaltalan nem ert semmit abbol, amit mondtal. De ez nem baj, nem erdekes, mondtad, nem leszek megbuntetve, ha nem valaszolok, tehat semmi vesz, hagyom az egesz bloggi dolgot a francba.

Koszonom valaszaidat, udv neked, es kerlek, add at udvozletemet Melittanak is.


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 31)

Ki latott mar ilyent, nincsenek barataid?Mi akkor mi vagyunk? Na jo, legyunk haverok, akkor.....hamar baratod nem lehetunk. Az adatlapodnal tudsz minden lehetoseget beallitani, leallitani, letiltani vagy engedelyezni.
Leellenoriztem, amit mi admin oldalon tudunk allitani az be van allitva, ugyan ugy mint mindnyajunknak.Ha van hiba az nem a mi keszulekunkben van.

Halloweenkor elofordul valami ordogi kavalkad de az is lehet a forditasnal valami szedito koktelt kevertek a fordito italaba es ez okoza a gubancot, de ez is elobb utobb mint minden a helyere kerul.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 November 1)

Sziasztok!

Megismétlem a problémát, mert elsiklottunk felette:
-------------
A csatolás rendezőben nem látom a kiválasztandó zene címét.
Egy előadótól több zeném van feltöltve, de nem látható a számok címe,csak az előadóját látom, mert rövid az ablak.
Nem tudok választani.
És a 
*TŐLEM - NEKED - Szeretettel*

topikban a már feltöltött anyagból kell (ene) választani.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 2)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Megismétlem a problémát, mert elsiklottunk felette:
> -------------
> ...



*Nem siklottunk el felette.
Gyűjtőzve van a többi jelzett hibával egyetemben a technikai hibák gyűjtőjében, amit Goyo - amikor érkezése van - megvizsgál és lehetőség szerint javít.

Tar_nok felvetéseire (bár kérésére törlésre került a tagok lstájáról, de hátha mást is érdekel):
A számítógép az utasításaink és nem a kívánalmaink alapján működik.
A digitális számítógépek zömmel bináris (kettes számrendszer) alapon fogadják el az utasításokat, amit általában assembler (a gépi kódhoz legközelebb álló) nyelvről fordítanak vagy interpretálnak.
A fejlettebb nyelveken készülő programokat alakítják át (belül, amiből mi kívülről szinte semmit sem észlelünk) assembler-ré, majd binárissá, mert a digitális számítógép egyetlen dolgot tud: összeadni - de azt piszkosul. (Tovább nem boncolom, hogy a négy alapműveletből a másik három hogyan vezethető vissza az összeadásra..., de ha valakit érdekel - jelezze és leírom.)
Visszakanyarodva, az első gépnyelvek az angol alapszavakból alakultak ki és máig az angol az alapja (szinte) minden programnyelvnek.
Ebből adódik, hogy a CanadaHun szerver vezérlő programja (mint ahogy a Google, Firefox, Windows...) is angol alapon készült és a felhasználó számára a dialógusok szintén angol nyelven találhatók meg a szoftverben.
Ezt kell "magyarítani" a technikusnak. Mivel azonban több ezer ilyen üzenet létezik és ráadásul a CH angolul és magyarul is tud, nem egyszerű feladat. Néhány helyen vagy a magyarítás maradt el, vagy a kapcsoló átállítása, hogy a magyar nyelvű válaszüzenetet írja ki.
Ez bizony még az Office sőt a Windows esetén is előfordul, pedig azért súlyos ezreket kell fizetni, ha az ember meg szeretené venni.
Itt pedig alapvetően egy lelkes csapat szabadidejét áldozza a többiek szórakozása érdekében. Nem a bizonyítványt magyarázom, de szerintem ennyi "belefér".
Ennyit a technikai oldalról (talán több is a kelleténél).

A másik kérdés a barátok.
Minden közösségi szájt azért működik, hogy a hasonló gondolkodású embereket összehozza, vagy az eltérő véleményeket ütköztesse.
az előbbi csoportot szinte mindenütt barátnak (friend, друг...) nevezik.
Ez nem feltétlenül azt jelenti, hogy összejár a család, vagy együtt járnak koncertre - csupán azt, hogy valamilyen tárgykörben hasonlít a gondolkodásmódjuk.
Tehát a "gép" amikor azt állítja, hogy a barátai, akkor arra a csoportra utal, ahová tagként - akár automatikusan is - betársul az adott felhasználó.

*Végül egy kaján magánmegjegyzés: ha flamesz, akkor talán mégsem vagy "barát nélküli".


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 November 2)

*Köszi, talán lesz megoldás 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ez tetszik!!:

"Végül egy kaján magánmegjegyzés: ha flamesz, akkor talán mégsem vagy "barát nélküli".
-----------------------------------------
Erre gondoltam én is amikor olvastam .
Szép napot.
*


----------



## isti0122 (2012 November 3)

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy vajon miért tűnhettek el az albumaim a profiloldalamról (természetesen az összes képpel együtt)? 
Lehet,hogy én voltam figyelmetlen,és volt valami tájékoztatás ezzel kapcsolatban.
Mindenesetre semmilyen figyelmeztetést vagy tájékoztatást nem kaptam,mint például a vendégkönyvek felülvizsgálatánál anno...

A választ előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 5)

isti0122 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Azt szeretném megkérdezni,hogy vajon miért tűnhettek el az albumaim a profiloldalamról (természetesen az összes képpel együtt)?
> Lehet,hogy én voltam figyelmetlen,és volt valami tájékoztatás ezzel kapcsolatban.
> ...


*Egy évre visszamenőleg megnéztem profiloldalad beírásait és csak saját törléseid vannak.
Egyébként a vendégkönyv nem albumtárolóhely. Még mindig érvényben van, hogy sem képet, sem zenét, sem videót (még beágyazott formában sem) lehet a vendégkönyvbe tenni.
Arra ott vannak a zenei és filmes témák, valamint a galéria.

*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 12)

A fórum főoldalának tetején levő ablakot, (új tagok, friss blogok, friss hozzászólások) kikapcsoltam, nem véletlenül csak próbaképpen. Azt gondoltam, hogy könnyen vissza tudom állítani, azonban nem látok erre lehetőséget.  Kérném szépen egy tudor segítségét. kiss
Köszönöm


----------



## KisPico (2012 November 13)

Arima3 írta:


> A fórum főoldalának tetején levő ablakot, (új tagok, friss blogok, friss hozzászólások) kikapcsoltam, nem véletlenül csak próbaképpen. Azt gondoltam, hogy könnyen vissza tudom állítani, azonban nem látok erre lehetőséget.  Kérném szépen egy tudor segítségét. kiss
> Köszönöm


Kizárólag empíria. Gondolom, már neked is megvan.
Eltűntettem én is, és eltűnt a Top10-zel kezdődő szürke csík is, aminek a jobb oldalán ki-be lehet kapcsolni. 
Kaptam egy privit, megnyitottam új ablakban, és ott megjelent a szürke csík. A jobb oldalán levő nyíllal vissza tudtam állítani a top10-et. Gondolom, az új ablak hozta meg a várt eredményt.
Küldök neked két privit, hogy ha eddig nem sikerült volna, új ablakkal meg tudd oldani.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 13)

Arima3 írta:


> A fórum főoldalának tetején levő ablakot, (új tagok, friss blogok, friss hozzászólások) kikapcsoltam, nem véletlenül csak próbaképpen. Azt gondoltam, hogy könnyen vissza tudom állítani, azonban nem látok erre lehetőséget.  Kérném szépen egy tudor segítségét. kiss
> Köszönöm



*A jobb szélen van egy felfelé mutató csibecsőr minden ablak tetején (vastag kék sorok).
Ha rákattintasz megváltozik lefelé mutatóvá és eltűnik alóla az adott ablak tartalma.
Ha ismét kattintasz visszaáll.*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 13)

Ezt köszönöm szépen Flamingo, de én nem ezt tüntettem el, hanem a fórum-kategóriák tetején a "top 10" nevű dobozt. Ha a csibecsőrrel kapcsolgatok,akkor az adott fórumkategória, (amelynek a tetején látható a csibecsőr a szürkéskék csíkon jobb oldalt) ) az tűnik el, majd vissza, ha visszaállítom. 
Én a "top10" nevű dobozt egy *doboz kikapcsolása* nevű gombbal kapcsoltam ki, (ez bal oldalt volt)aminek nem lelem a párját. 
@kisPico: Az új ablakos módszert mindjárt kipróbálom, bár nem értem egészen. Amikor megnyitom a CH-t, akkor még nekem is megvan a top 10, de ha bejelentkezem, akkor már nincs. 
Azért köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 13)

*Bocs.
Felszínesen olvastam el a beírásod.
Ha beírod a böngésződbe, hogy:
canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=enablestats
akkor visszakapcsol.*


Arima3 írta:


> Ezt köszönöm szépen Flamingo, de én nem ezt tüntettem el, hanem a fórum-kategóriák tetején a "top 10" nevű dobozt. Ha a csibecsőrrel kapcsolgatok,akkor az adott fórumkategória, (amelynek a tetején látható a csibecsőr a szürkéskék csíkon jobb oldalt) ) az tűnik el, majd vissza, ha visszaállítom.
> Én a "top10" nevű dobozt egy *doboz kikapcsolása* nevű gombbal kapcsoltam ki, (ez bal oldalt volt)aminek nem lelem a párját.
> @kisPico: Az új ablakos módszert mindjárt kipróbálom, bár nem értem egészen. Amikor megnyitom a CH-t, akkor még nekem is megvan a top 10, de ha bejelentkezem, akkor már nincs.
> Azért köszönöm.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Bocs.
> Felszínesen olvastam el a beírásod.
> Ha beírod a böngésződbe, hogy:
> canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=enablestats
> akkor visszakapcsol.*



Na ez az!!
Köszönöm szépen. Így sikerült!!!
Kiléptem, visszaléptem, és megvan még mindig.:ugras::656:kiss
Köszi még egyszer.


----------



## kovacs_geza (2012 November 14)

Sziasztok, segítséget kérnék. Miért vagyok "friss tag", amikor a nyáron regisztráltam és 21 hozzászólást mutat a rendszer a profiloldalamon?
Biztos hüje vagyok, de nem értem...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 15)

kovacs_geza írta:


> Sziasztok, segítséget kérnék. Miért vagyok "friss tag", amikor a nyáron regisztráltam és 21 hozzászólást mutat a rendszer a profiloldalamon?
> Biztos hüje vagyok, de nem értem...


*Nem vagy "hüje", ahogy "friss tag" sem.
A tegnap esti két hozzászólásoddal kerültél 20 felé.
Azt viszont én sem értem, hogy miért nem vagy "állandó" tag.
Jelzem az admin, illetve a technikus felé. hogy ellenőrizzék le a beállításaid.

Feltételezem, hogy nyáron csak 19 hsz-ed volt meg (vagy off-oltál valahol és azt törölték, ezért nem lettél még akkor állandó tag

*


----------



## misslaura (2012 November 17)

nem tudok a chetre bemenni , azt irja hogy nem vagyok állando tag , he ? 
miota is vagyok az ? 4 éve ? nem is tudom már 
üdv :laura


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 17)

misslaura írta:


> nem tudok a chetre bemenni , azt irja hogy nem vagyok állando tag , he ?
> miota is vagyok az ? 4 éve ? nem is tudom már
> üdv :laura



Azt ugyan kiírja, hogy állandó tagság szükséges, de ettől még beenged nem? Próbáld csak meg....
Nekem meg a kapcsolataim (felpattanó) nem működik.


----------



## Hybriss (2012 November 18)

Hello, szóval a regisztráció óta kell eltelnie 48 órának vagy a 20 hsz után, hogy elfogadják-e?


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Én is szeretném tudni, miért nem tudok most sem több dolgot csinálni/megnyitni, mint a 20 hozzászólás előtt.


----------



## Hybriss (2012 November 18)

bucik írta:


> Én is szeretném tudni, miért nem tudok most sem több dolgot csinálni/megnyitni, mint a 20 hozzászólás előtt.





Szerintem akkor az a megfejtés, hogy a 20 hsz után kell eltelnie időnek, nem a regisztráció után


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Akkor még két nap türelem.:98:


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 18)

bucik írta:


> Akkor még két nap türelem.:98:



Már most is Állandó Tag vagy. "Csinálhatsz minden dolgot"


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 19)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Az alapelv az, hogy a regisztrációt követő 48 óra múlva lehetsz állandó tag, de gyakorlatilag a rendszer pillanatnyilag - mivel beállítás alatt van - a 20 hozzászólást követő frissítéskor állandó taggá minősít. Ez lehet 2 perc vagy 2 óra a 20. hsz elküldését követően.

Ugyanezen okok miatt helyenként előfordulhatnak kisebb - nagyobb hibák is. az ilyet kérjük jelezzétek - ha lehet a modi gombbal (jelentő gomb), ha nem akkor itt.*


----------



## Arima3 (2012 November 19)

Ez a probléma azonban elsikkadt:



Arima3 írta:


> Azt ugyan kiírja, hogy állandó tagság szükséges, de ettől még beenged nem? Próbáld csak meg....
> *Nekem meg a kapcsolataim (felpattanó) nem működik*.


Ezt kapom helyette:
[h=1]Not Found[/h] The requested URL /forum/javascript://window.open(getBaseUrl() + 'misc.php was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
 Apache/2.2.22 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 Server at canadahun.com Port 80


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 20)

Arima3 írta:


> Ez a probléma azonban elsikkadt:
> 
> 
> Ezt kapom helyette:
> ...



*Ez nagyjából azt jelenti, hogy a misc.php nevű szkriptet nem találja (így futtatni sem tudja).
Továbbra is csak azt tudom írni, hogy a technikus felé jelezve. Egyszer csak "odaér".*


----------



## alive (2012 November 23)

Arima3 írta:


> Nekem meg a kapcsolataim (felpattanó) nem működik.



Erre ezt a linket használom még a régi fórummotorból tettem el:http://canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=buddylist&buddies=0+61177
vagy:
*http://canadahun.com/forum/misc.php?do=buddylist*
megnyitás új lapon(bár úgy is új lapon nyílik meg)


----------



## voogigg (2012 November 25)

es mi van akkor ha meg van 20 hsz es megsem sikerul?


----------



## KisPico (2012 November 25)

voogigg írta:


> es mi van akkor ha meg van 20 hsz es megsem sikerul?



Akkor itt a világvége!!
Mi nem sikerül neked?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 26)

voogigg írta:


> es mi van akkor ha meg van 20 hsz es megsem sikerul?





KisPico írta:


> Akkor itt a világvége!!
> Mi nem sikerül neked?


*Felteszem az állandó tagság.
4.22-kor elküldted a 20. üzeneted és 4.29-kor már elégedetlenkedtél.
Ezt egy frissen regisztrált tagnál még meg is érteném, de te 2 éve vagy tagunk.
Ha a szabályzatot nem is olvastad el, csak ebben a témában leírtam vagy százszor, hogy NEM a 20. hozzászólás elküldésekor, hanem a rendszer frissítéskor válhatsz állandó taggá, ami lehet 2 perc, lehet 2 óra.
Egyébként a státuszod szerint már javában állandó tag vagy, úgyhogy hajrá, vesd bele magad.
*


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 November 28)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!


Nagyon örülök, hogy Te még létezel és
elérhető is vagy számomra!
Ma üzenetet kaptam Mrs. Dalloway-tól,
de nem tudtam neki válaszolni, mert a
gép közölte, hogy Ő nem létezik.
Ezt még 3-szor megismételte, de 
negyedszer már nem próbálkoztam.
Mit csináltam rosszúl, amiért
ennyire haragszik rám ez a fránya
masina? Szeretném, ha a körmére 
néznél ökelmének.
Előre is köszönöm
Zsó


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2012 November 28)

xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGÓ!
> 
> 
> Nagyon örülök, hogy Te még létezel és
> ...



*****

Flamingó volt, van és reméljük örökké lesz.
Most épp nincs, de amíg előkeveredik megpróbállak informálni.

A _Mrs. Dallowax _nevű tag elképzelhető, hogy töröltette a tagságát, - vagy netán ki lett tiltva valami vétség miatt - 
és ilyen esetben a szerver "vendég"-ként vagy "kitiltott"-ként tárolja.

Az ilyen /volt/ tagokat a kereső "nem találja" meg.

Azt viszont én sem értem, hogy akkor hogy küldhet üzenetet! ?!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 28)

*Előkerültem.
Csak előbb a Canadatars fórumot kellett rendeznem. Utána láthatok az ANYAOLDALHOZ, a CANADAHUN-hoz.

Azt hiszem rájöttél, hogy hibásan írtad a tag nevét (nem x, hanem y a vége):*


 *Mrs. Dalloway* 

*
Azért nem tudsz neki privit küldeni, mert csak a barátaitól fogad (úgy állította be a gépét -ez egyébként Te is megteheted a saját beállításaidnál).
Két dolgot tehetsz, amelyből az egyiket már megtetted - írtál a vendégkönyvébe.
A másik, hogy felkéred barátnak és amint elfogadta, tudsz üzenetet küldeni neki.
Tehát ne a gépre haragudj, mert a gépek az utasításaink és nem a kívánságaink szerint működnek.*



xyzZsó írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGÓ!
> 
> 
> Nagyon örülök, hogy Te még létezel és
> ...


----------



## alive (2012 November 28)

Nem csak a barátlistán lévőtől fogad egyszerűen elgépelte a címzettet xyzZsó
A masina se haragszik rá


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 November 28)

Kedves FLAMINGÓ!

Köszönöm a válaszod, de úgy kezdte 
az ismerkedést, hogy "barát-felkérőt" küldött,
csak azután leveleztünk.
Merem remélni, hogy a továbbiakban minden
simán zajlik......
Nyugodalmas napot kivánok Neked
Szia
Zsó


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 28)

Kedves Kormányos (Valaki okos ember itten) Tegnap kaptam valakitől privát üzenetet. Kedves volt, jó indulatú, nem vele van gondom, hanem a Fórum gépezetével. Írtam neki kétszer, nagyon hosszú választ, és úgy látom, hogy nekem nincsen egyetlen darab elküldött levelem sem. Igaz ez? Honnan tudom meg, hogy nem a semmibe szállt az a sok minden, amit leírtam? Csak akkor, ha majd az illető válaszol? Nem lehet lekövetni legalább odáig, hogy elment? Az, hogy elolvasta, már az illető privát ügye. De könyörgöm, azt tudjam meg legalább, hogy a levelem el lett küldve!:656:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 November 28)

fecameca írta:


> Kedves Kormányos (Valaki okos ember itten) Tegnap kaptam valakitől privát üzenetet. Kedves volt, jó indulatú, nem vele van gondom, hanem a Fórum gépezetével. Írtam neki kétszer, nagyon hosszú választ, és úgy látom, hogy nekem nincsen egyetlen darab elküldött levelem sem. Igaz ez? Honnan tudom meg, hogy nem a semmibe szállt az a sok minden, amit leírtam? Csak akkor, ha majd az illető válaszol? Nem lehet lekövetni legalább odáig, hogy elment? Az, hogy elolvasta, már az illető privát ügye. De könyörgöm, azt tudjam meg legalább, hogy a levelem el lett küldve!:656:


*Alapesetben - ha nem kaptál semmilyen visszajelzést -, az azt jelenti, hogy elküldted az üzenetet (ha címzett vagy egyéb hiba miatt nem megy el, a rendszer azonnal jelez).
Ha meg akarsz bizonyosodni arról, hogy a címzett el is olvasta, az üzenetíró ablak alatti 
**Kiegészítő Lehetőségek* *közül kipipálva a "Kérsz olvasási megerősítést a címzettől" sort - a CH visszajelez, ha a címzett elolvasta a privid.
Ha a "Másolat mentése az Elküldött elemek mappába."-t is kipipálod, akkor nálad is megmarad az általad írt üzenet.
Ha jól emléxem 2000 üzenetig tudsz tárolni.
Ha ezt megközelítetted, a régieket törölheted, vagy kimentheted és utána törölheted.

*


----------



## alive (2012 November 29)

Beállítások* >Opciók módosítása* 


*Privát üzenet szakasz*
Privát üzenet:


 Elküldött üzenetek mentése az Elküldött üzenetek mappában alapértelmezettként 


*Kattints a képre nagy lesz*


----------



## ceeedrush (2012 December 11)

sziasztok!

lenne egy problémám.. még nyáron regisztráltam.. meg van a több mint 20 hozzászólásom , mégis mikor egy csatolt fájlt próbálok meg megnyitni illetve letölteni, ezt írja ki..: 
*ceeedrush*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Mi lehet a probléma? tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is köszönöm! 
szép napot!


----------



## alive (2012 December 11)

ceeedrush írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> lenne egy problémám.. még nyáron regisztráltam.. meg van a több mint 20 hozzászólásom , mégis mikor egy csatolt fájlt próbálok meg megnyitni illetve letölteni, ezt írja ki..:
> *ceeedrush*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> ...




22 üzenete volt
Talán nem jelentkezett ki és* ma lépett be újra*
*így ma lett fissítve a profilja
Már állandó tag*


----------



## ceeedrush (2012 December 11)

jaj de szuper! köszönöm  már működik


----------



## kicsilinda (2012 December 13)

Sziasztok!

sajnos nem tudom letolteni :








Zongora iskola2.pdf‎ (4.28 MB)




Boritó.pdf‎ (937.5 KB)




Hátlap.pdf‎ (716.8 KB)







Zongoraiskola-1 Kezdőknek.pdf‎ (3.17 MB)




12-13-18-20-32-33-50-51-52-53-54.oldalak.pdf‎ (463.2 KB)




Fedőlap.pdf‎ (1.22 MB)




Hátlap.pdf‎ (1.07 MB)

ezeket a dokumentumokat.
ha rajuk klikkelek egy 1x1pixeles kep van csak a kepernyon

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?9365-Zene-I-Kották-melyek-pótlásra-várnak/page471

tudtok e segiteni?


----------



## alive (2012 December 14)

kicsilinda írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> sajnos nem tudom letolteni :
> 
> ...


Az jó dolog hogy megadtad az eredeti helyének linkjét
Ez okos gondolkodásra vall
No én első látásra ezt látom
Azoknak az üzeneteknek és csatolásoknak a feltöltési ideje:2011-08-03, 09:34 AM
A szerver karbantartása és az új fórum-átszerbezés akkoriban volt.
Összemásoltak két témát ekkor kallódhatott el itt olvashatsz róla:



GJodie írta:


> ​
> * mai nappal lezártuk a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - FELTÖLTÉSEK nevű topikot.*
> *A tartalom természetesen marad, ugyanúgy kereshető, csak feltölteni oda már nem tudtok.*
> *Helyette nyitottuk a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - FELTÖLTÉSEK 2012 címűt, a már megszokott szabályok szerint.*​
> ...





 Olyankor bizonytalan időre megsemmisülnek a csatolások
*A megoldásra ne várj oldd meg egyszerűbben:*
Í*rjál privátot* *dodika2* 

  Profil oldal  
  Fórum üzenetei  
  Privát üzenet  
Neki megvan a gépén és újra feltölti

Futólag néztem abban a témában (Zene I. + Kották, melyek pótlásra várnak)

Szinte minden csatolás elkallódott az áthelyezés időpontjában 2011-08 és 2012 01 hó közöttiek
--------------------
Vagy itt van ez :
*Zongoraiskola Kezdők Számára *


----------



## cseleskova (2012 December 14)

kicsilinda írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> tudtok e segiteni?



Én annyit tudok neked ajánlani, hogy aki felrakta, annak írjál privát üzenetet hátha felrakja újra!


----------



## alive (2012 December 15)

cseleskova írta:


> Én annyit tudok neked ajánlani, hogy aki felrakta, annak írjál privát üzenetet hátha felrakja újra!


Vagy itt van ez :
*Zongoraiskola Kezdők Számára *


----------



## Kvikveg (2012 December 20)

Hogy tudom torolni magam a forumrol? A hozzaszolasaimat is torli akkor vagy nem?
Keresgeltem egy ideig, de nem talalom ezt a menupontot.


----------



## atapata (2012 December 20)

A tag nem tudja magát törölni a fórumról .Rendkívüli esetben kérésére az adminisztrátor törölheti.
Ide írj , indokold is . [email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 20)

Rendben torolve.


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 20)

Én azt szeretném megérdeklődni, hogy korábban, ha egy h.sz-ben több kép volt feltöltve, akkor előző/következő gombbal lehetett nézegetni egyből mindet. Most nem így van, egyenként kell ki-be nyitogatni csukogatni a képeket, ez kicsit macerás. Vagy a feltöltéskor kell valamit másként csinálni, hogy továbbra is úgy lehessen nézegetni?


----------



## alive (2012 December 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Én azt szeretném megérdeklődni, hogy korábban, ha egy h.sz-ben több kép volt feltöltve, akkor előző/következő gombbal lehetett nézegetni egyből mindet. Most nem így van, egyenként kell ki-be nyitogatni csukogatni a képeket, ez kicsit macerás. Vagy a feltöltéskor kell valamit másként csinálni, hogy továbbra is úgy lehessen nézegetni?



Nem az előre hátra gombbal megy az ember az üzenetek között,Miért is tenné
Hisz a megjelenítés egy oldalon alapbeállításban 10 üzenet
Ám ettől függetlenül, a kérdésed lényege ez (és nem te vagy az első aki nem boldogul) :

Az üzenetekben a kép mikor látszik kibontottnak
Gondolom ez alatt a teljes méretű megjelenést érted
*A kérdésed több ponton magyarázatra szorul mert nem teljesen érthető
Hiszen egy kép behelyezésének kétféle módja létezik:*

teljes méretűként beillesztés az üzenetbe 
thumbnailként (miniatűrként behelyezés az üzenetbe(később meglátod mi a különbség) 
A teljes méretűként behelyezett, az látszik "kibontva", ha görgeted az üzenetet
A thumbnailként behelyezett csak csatolásként kerül be
*A thumbnail is látszik a bejelentkezett félhasználóknak* (ám nem írsz róla, mikor nem látszik neked"" (pontatlan kérdésfeltevés)
*Ekkor csak linket lát egy nem bejelentkezett*
Ám a bejelentkezett látja az előnézeti képet(thumbnail)
-------------------------
No most leírom hogyan kell betenni teljes méretűkét
*Ez itt teljes méretű*







*Ez itt előnézeti:*






A behelyezési különbség:



*A felugró ablaknál, van a külső web címről fül.*(Saját gépről csak thumbnailként megy be)
*A felugró ablaknál*
*Ott van egy pipa módosítási lehetőség*:Kép áttöltése saját képek közé

A pipát, ha kiveszed,akkor az üzenetbe teljes méretűként kerül be és látszik( kibontás nélkül) 
A pipát, bent hagyva thumbnail-ként kerül be 
 

*Ez itt a szemléltető lép a felugró ablakról a pipával:*







Azt hiszem megfelelően részletes mindenre kiterjedő választ adtam
Ennek alapján mindenki képes a bonyolultabbá vált képbeszúrást kezelni (nem te vagy az első aki nem boldogul)


----------



## alive (2012 December 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Én azt szeretném megérdeklődni, hogy korábban, ha egy h.sz-ben több kép volt feltöltve, akkor előző/következő gombbal lehetett nézegetni egyből mindet. Most nem így van, egyenként kell ki-be nyitogatni csukogatni a képeket, ez kicsit macerás. Vagy a feltöltéskor kell valamit másként csinálni, hogy továbbra is úgy lehessen nézegetni?


Ha rosszul értelmeztem a kérdésedet és a több thumbnailként való behelyezéskori képek közötti váltásról beszélsz
És a fenti leírást tudtad tekintsd semmisnek
A mostani üzenetemben pontosan úgy működik ahogy szeretnéd
Itt nem a szöveg közé van betéve hanem kizárólag csatolásként
*Ezt úgy éred el*:
Amikor felugrik az üzenet beszúrása ablak a pipával a pipát bent hagyod ekkor az üzenet főrésze közé beszúrásra kerül + az üzenet alatt csatolásként is megjelenik
*Teendő itt azonnal,még a felküldés előtt*.
Az üzeneted szövegéből törlöd a beszúrt képet
Igy csak az üzenet alatt csatolásként thumbnail (mini előnézetben) lesz ott
És pontosan úgy működik amit szeretnél: előre - hátra nyíl lépteti a képeket


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 21)

Kedves Alive! Nagyon köszönöm a mindenre kiterjedő részletes válaszodat. Nos én a saját gépemről töltöttem fel képeket, és nem úgy működik, amint írod. Ott nincs pipa sem, amit kivehetnék, vagy bent hagyhatnék. Azt írod:?"saját gépről csak thumbnailként megy be." (van viszont "egyszerű" és "feltöltő" lehetőség, ezt még nem néztem meg, mert csak most vettem észre. )
Erről ah.sz-ről van szó:

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?31990-Kötes-horgolas-2012&p=3656615#post3656615
(nem tudom, azt fogod-e látni, 705-ös h.sz. egyébként.)


----------



## alive (2012 December 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Kedves Alive! Nagyon köszönöm a mindenre kiterjedő részletes válaszodat. Nos én a saját gépemről töltöttem fel képeket, és nem úgy működik, amint írod. Ott nincs pipa sem, amit kivehetnék, vagy bent hagyhatnék. Azt írod:?"saját gépről csak thumbnailként megy be." (van viszont "egyszerű" és "feltöltő" lehetőség, ezt még nem néztem meg, mert csak most vettem észre. )
> Erről ah.sz-ről van szó:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?31990-Kötes-horgolas-2012&p=3656615#post3656615
> (nem tudom, azt fogod-e látni, 705-ös h.sz. egyébként.)


Az egyszerű feltöltőt ne piszkáld szörnyű rossz egyszer rászántam két órát nem teljesen kerek 
Az csak a részletes vőlasz esetén jön elő én mindent a gyors válasz ablakból csináltam

Nem vetted figyelembe a legelső üzenetemet
Ott ez van:
*A felugró ablaknál, van a külső web címről fül.*(Saját gépről csak thumbnailként megy be)
*A felugró ablaknál*
*Ott van egy pipa módosítási lehetőség*:Kép áttöltése saját képek közé


A pipát, ha kiveszed,akkor az üzenetbe teljes méretűként kerül be és látszik( kibontás nélkül) 
A pipát, bent hagyva thumbnail-ként kerül be 
tehát külső webcímre vonatkozik a pipa be és kivétele
--------
saját-gépről töltéskor nincs pipa, egyből thumbnailként megy úgy emlékszem
De most éppen nem enged a canada (hogy a ló rúgja farba)
Ez a hiba jött elő:




Ha a hiba okára rájöttem folytatom


----------



## alive (2012 December 21)

Nos arra a hibára rájöttem,hogy az előbb miért kaptam hibaüzenetet
A sütik elfogadása ki volt kapcsolva
----------------------


*Tehát még egyszer:*
*gyors-válasz ablakot használtam saját gépről feltöltöttem a képet
Bement az üzenetmezőbe 
Rögtön töröltem az üzenetmezőből
A csatolásban ott maradt az üzenet ablak alatt*
-----
hagyd az 


> "egyszerű" és "feltöltő"


lehetőséget az szörnyű (én ki is kapcsoltam)



Ott huzigálni és pipálgatni kell, az egy más pihentebb idő tanulása


----------



## Arima3 (2012 December 21)

Köszönöm szépen Alive!
Nem akartam megkavarni a horgolós topikot, de a homokozósban megpróbáltam, és sikerült mind a gyors, mind a részletes válasszal. 
amúgy abszolút megértettem az előző valamelyik üzeneted első részét is, és tudom, hogy az a külső webcímről feltöltésre vonatkozik, itt csak megjegyeztem, hogy pipa egyébként sincs, tehát biztosan nem ott rontottam. Tehát az egésznek ez a lényege:
*Az összes képet töröld a szövegmezőből *. és pont.
Mellesleg álmomban nem gondolnám, hogy előbb ki kell törölni, valamit, ha azt szeretném, hogy látsszon. De szerintem ezt sokan nem tudják. 
köszi mégegyszer.


----------



## alive (2012 December 22)

Arima3 írta:


> Tehát az egésznek ez a lényege:
> *Az összes képet töröld a szövegmezőből *. és pont.
> Mellesleg álmomban nem gondolnám, hogy előbb ki kell törölni, valamit, ha azt szeretném, hogy látsszon. De szerintem ezt sokan nem tudják.
> köszi még egyszer.


Igen az a lényege de mire én is odáig jutottam minden pontot elmagyarázva
És nem is értettem mi a pontos kérdésed (ezért végig próbáltam mindent)
Az utolsó üzenet már a konkrét rad-szabott válasz de mire odáig értem hogy kikristályosodott
--
A pontos végigvezetés nem gond mert egy használati utasítás is *a kicsomagolásnál kezdődik*(pl amikor veszel egy kenyérpirítót)
*Aztán olvassák ezt olyanok is akiknek teljesen új volt minden pontja*


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 December 27)

*Vaprósz*

Próbáltam két címzettnek küldeni egy levelet, ahogy írta, " ; "-vel elválasztva
a válasz:
"Hiba
A következő hibák történtek üzeneted megadásakor.

Túl sok címzett - habár 2 tagnak próbáltad elküldeni, csak 1 tagnak küldhted el."

mit csináltam rosszul?
(mindkét címzett neve helyesen volt megadva, ügyelve a kis-nagy karakterekre, a ; jel után szóköz)


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

én sem tudom kezelni


----------



## alive (2012 December 27)

*Nincs mód két címzettnek egyszerre küldeni*
Az két levél legyen egy egy címzettel


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 December 27)

alive írta:


> *Nincs mód két címzettnek egyszerre küldeni*
> Az két levél legyen egy egy címzettel



értem és megértem. De akkor ne írja azt, hogy több címzettet ;-vel válasszak el.
Na ezért teszek ilyen lüke kérdéseket fel 
és + még valami: a vendégkönyvbe (saját és más) írás végén az "Üzenet küldése" után homokóra - egy percig "türelemmel"
vártam, de aztán a "Részletes válasz" gombbal rögtön elment. tudom, tudom.........erre nem kell válaszolni


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

> De akkor ne írja azt, hogy több címzettet ;-vel válasszak el.
> Na ezért teszek ilyen lüke kérdéseket fel :smile:


Írta a pontosvesszőt ez már csak ilyen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 28)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Az előző verzióban a rendszer engedte a több címzett használatát, azonban a motor leterheltsége miatt ez a funkció az új verzió telepítésekor kikapcsolásra került a tagoknál.
Sajnos ezt eddig nem vettem észre (mivel a moderátori munka miatt a kormányosoknál megmaradt).
Amíg nem lesz pénzünk kapacitásnövelésre, addig javaslom azt amit alive is - egyenkénti küldés.
Annyi kiegészítéssel, hogy ha egyszer elküldted, akkor - amennyiben be van állítva, hogy mentse a kimenő üzeneteket - az elküldött üzenetekbe belépve, az elküldött üzenetet megnyitva, alul a továbbítás (forward) gombra kattintva - nem kell újra begépelned.
*


----------



## alive (2012 December 28)

> *Az előző verzióban a rendszer engedte a több címzett használatát, azonban a motor leterheltsége miatt ez a funkció az új verzió telepítésekor kikapcsolásra került a tagoknál.*


Nem pontosan válaszoltál de kielégítően
Az előző alatt talán a hárommal ezelőtti verziót érhetted, mert én mióta itt az eszemet tudom sosem működött


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 28)

*Amint írtam a moderátori munka miatt a kormányosoknál szükség van a többes címzésre és én több, mint 5 éve moderálok itt, nem vettem észre - lévén eddig nem is jelezte más. Sajnos a kényszer nagy úr és hogy máshol jobban muzsikáljon a CH motor, itt vissza kellett venni.
*


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 December 29)

Természetesen az üzenetemet két külön levélben - ahogy Flamingó is írta - elküldtem a két címzettemnek. 
Csak arra szerettem volna a figyelmet felhívni, ha félretájékoztatják a usereket, akkor íródnak ilyen
- feleslegesen generált - kérdések. Nem tartom problémának a csak egy címzettes üzenetet, de akkor ezt
jelezze a rendszer, ne pedig azt, hogy több címzett esetén válasszam el pontosvesszővel. A kormányosok
ezt biztosan tudják. Én törölném ezt az infókijelzést, vagy módosítanám valami egyértelmű szövegre. 
Köszönöm, hogy ennyit foglalkoztatok ezzel a világvégét is túlélő problémával.
Minden elismerésem a kormányosoké és az oldal működését segítőké! 

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## alive (2012 December 29)

Hopi958 írta:


> de akkor ezt
> jelezze a rendszer, ne pedig azt, hogy több címzett esetén válasszam el pontosvesszővel.


Igazad van
Igen de jobb ha ahhoz alkalmazkodunk ami van, mert nincs aki megcsinálja
A kérdések megválaszolásától még nem lesz jó
Ismered pusztába kiáltott szó kifejezést ugye?


----------



## Hopi958 (2012 December 29)

Az egyirányú utcát sem feltétlenül arról ismerni fel, hogy az autók hátulját látod.
Egy tábla az elején segít.


----------



## Lyyzeg (2012 December 30)

*Sziasztok, ha valaki tud segítsen légyszi!

Már jó pár éve regisztráltam az oldalra, bőven megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom is, végig meg tudtam nézni a képeket, meg tudtam nyitni a fájlokat, nem volt semmi gond, mostanában mégis, ha bármit meg akarok nyitni, akkor ezt írja ki nekem az oldal:

Lyyzeg*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.

Miért van ez? Mit kellene tennem, hogy elháruljon a hiba?
Köszönöm előre is a segítséget! BUÉK! 

Üdv

Lilla


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Lyyzeg írta:


> Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
> Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.


*Hasonló hibával én is találkoztam*
Akkor az oka a következők voltak:
1.A sütiket nem tárolta a böngésző.(.Süti nélkül minden műveletnél kilépettként kezel)

2. e-mail cim változtatása után nem nyugtáztam vissza a küldött linket 

Az 1 esetben két oka lehet:

kikapcsoltad a böngésződben a sütiket 
kiléptél valamikor és az óta a belépéskor nem pipáltad ki az emlékezzen rám opciót 
*A sütikkel ellenőrzi hogy a gépnél vagy-e! Minden műveletkor is ellenőrzi bent vagy-e
Kilépett tagnak minősít neki pedig nem engedélyez*


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 31)

Kedves *Lyyzeg!
Jobb oldalt lathatod hany hozzaszolasod van jelenleg 3.

*Jan 2009HolZalaegerszegÜzenet*3*Köszönet0


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Lyyzeg írta:


> *Sziasztok, ha valaki tud segítsen légyszi!
> 
> Már jó pár éve regisztráltam az oldalra, bőven megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom is, végig meg tudtam nézni a képeket, meg tudtam nyitni a fájlokat, nem volt semmi gond, mostanában mégis, ha bármit meg akarok nyitni, akkor ezt írja ki nekem az oldal:
> *


Nos ez egy érdekes helyzet Azt írja bőven megvolt a hozzászólása
Akkor az egyszerű válasz az amit Melitta írt de nem elég válasz.
Nem írja miért tűnt el a többi hozzászólása
A tény az: most valóban csak 3 hozzászólása van a tagnak és így nem is állandó tag
*Még sincs logikailag rendben a kérdés megválaszolása*
Miért és miként minősítettek vissza egy 20-nál több hozzászólású állandó tagot két év állandó tagság után
Szegény persze hogy nem értheti mi történt


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 31)

Figyelj ide kedves Alive!
Senki nem torolt semmit mert az is latszik ha torolve van egy beiras, hiaba probalod sugalmazni hogy valami nem tiszta. O maga megtudja nezni hozzaszolasait es minden forumon torteno mozgasat.
Logika az van, csak nem a hibat kell keresni ott ahol nincs.
Allandotagsagot egy automata csereli ahogy meg van a 20 hozzaszolas.
Visszaminosites eseteben is a torolt hozzaszolasok latszanak, ezt en magam szemelyesen teszem meg, amennyiben szuksegesnek itelik a tagok, akiket zavar, ha valaki offok tomkeleget teszi be egy tarsalgas kozepebe.
Remelem kielegito valaszt adtam es tovabbi kellemes napod semmi nem fogja mar megzavarni.


----------



## signore (2012 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Figyelj ide kedves Alive!
> Senki nem torolt semmit mert az is latszik ha torolve van egy beiras, hiaba probalod sugalmazni hogy valami nem tiszta. O maga megtudja nezni hozzaszolasait es minden forumon torteno mozgasat.
> Logika az van, csak nem a hibat kell keresni ott ahol nincs.
> Allandotagsagot egy automata csereli ahogy meg van a 20 hozzaszolas.
> ...


Azt mondod, senki nem törölt semmit, ennyi tényleges üzenete volt. Nos én ezt nem vonom kétségbe, azt azonban igen, hogy minden rendben van a fórum motor működésével. Hogy mire alapozom? Egyszerű. Kérlek világosíts fel, ha ténylegesen ez a 3 hozzászólása volt (amelyek közül 2 nyugodtan moderálható) és nem moderáltatok egyet sem, miért mutat a statisztikája a szójátékokban 4, a tchnikai kérdések témakörben pedig 2 üzenetet?


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

"T" válaszoló!
nem sugalmazok semmit
Csupán a kérdés merül fel:*mert tény (20+x)-(17+x)=3*
Miként,(miért) tűnt el és ezt miért nem tudja a kérdező


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 December 31)

alive írta:


> "T" válaszoló!
> nem sugalmazok semmit
> Csupán a kérdés merül fel:*mert tény (20+x)-(17+x)=3*
> Miként,(miért) tűnt el és ezt miért nem tudja a kérdező



Szerintem a válasz tisztán érthető volt.

1- Ha jelenleg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólása, akkor tegyen róla, hogy meglegyen, a minősítését automatikusan megkapja
2- Nincs nyoma, hogy bárki törölt volna hozzászólásaiból, vagy visszaminősítette volna. A kérdező állítását semmilyen elérhető adat vagy információ nem támasztja alá.
3- Nem kell összeesküvés-elméletet kreálni, az is lehet, mert több alkalommal előfordult, hogy több néven regisztrált és nem ezen a néven volt aktív....

Kedves Alive! Amennyiben az *Ön *regisztrációjával és fórumhasználatával nincs problémája, több fórumtéma között tud választani, amihez jó szórakozást kívánunk.


----------



## Lyyzeg (2012 December 31)

Sziasztok!

Hű, köszönöm a hozzászólásokat! 
Ezen a kérdésemen ne legyen itt vita, én legalább örülök neki, hogy megvan a probléma forrása! Akkor a hozzászólások számát megnövelem!! 

Amúgy a probléma lehet ott van, hogy egyszer jelszót kellett módosítanom, lehet akkor valahogy lenullázódott. Visszaminősítést nem kaptam, az biztos.
Mindenesetre köszi a segítséget!
BUÉK!


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Frank-FHI írta:


> Szerintem a válasz tisztán érthető volt.
> 
> 1- Ha jelenleg nincs meg a 20 hozzászólása, akkor tegyen róla, hogy meglegyen, a minősítését automatikusan megkapja
> 2- Nincs nyoma, hogy bárki törölt volna hozzászólásaiból, vagy visszaminősítette volna. A kérdező állítását semmilyen elérhető adat vagy információ nem támasztja alá.


Igen ez a válasz azt is tartalmazza: A kérdező állítását semmilyen elérhető adat vagy információ nem támasztja alá.
Ez elkerülte a figyelmemet (de én is gondoltam rá).. bár..


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Én is felteszek egy kérdést:
Miért "boldolja" fel a betűket a program amikor normál vastagságúval írom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 31)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Mivel Lyyzeg majd 4 éve tagunk és közben volt szervercsere, jelszóváltás valamint rengeteg "idejétmúlt" téma felszámolása, fel tudom tételezni, hogy az akkor megszerzett 20 üzenete "elszállt".
De ez lényegtelen, különben a tagunk már régebben jelezte volna.
A tájékoztatóban jelzett témákban kevesebb, mint 1 óra alatt újra állandó taggá válhat csak be kell írnia a maradék 17 hsz-t.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 31)

alive írta:


> Én is felteszek egy kérdést:
> Miért "boldolja" fel a betűket a program amikor normál vastagságúval írom


*Esetleg a böngésző nagyítását nem változtattad meg? 
A Ctrl+/- al - ahogy változik a nagyítás - úgy változik a böngésző által automatikusan betett betűtípus is.


*


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Ötletnek első próba
De a nagyítás a CTRL+0-VAL alaphelyzetbe van állítva
Itt most ezen az oldalon nincsen "boldolva"
De itt az előző oldalon mindenkié "boldolt":http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?6683-Problémád-van-a-fórum-kezelésével-írd-ide/page277
Inkább azt mondd te mit látsz
Én tippem: ahol valaki elkezdte a vastagítást és idézetekkel van beemelve
ott teszi a vastagított betűket
Ez egy teória még nincs bizonyítva csak megfigyeltem

----------------
itt van például a te idézeted előző oldalról idéztél be engem
Ahol az üzenetem vastagított betűkkel jelent meg
Itt az új oldalon már normál betűvel idéződött be
Utána pedig te magad vastag zölddel írtál
Én itt utánad tudok normál betűvel írni
Az előző oldalon képtelen voltam
így hát a tippem nem állja meg a helyét első ránézésre


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Esetleg a böngésző nagyítását nem változtattad meg?
> A Ctrl+/- al - ahogy változik a nagyítás - úgy változik a böngésző által automatikusan betett betűtípus is.
> 
> 
> *


Most kipróbálom idézettel.
Nem vastagította meg
-----
Flamingo te mit látsz az előző oldalon?


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves *Lyyzeg!
> Jobb oldalt lathatod hany hozzaszolasod van jelenleg 3.
> *


Most az előző oldalról idéztem be kísérletképpen ez sem boldolt
-----
Flamingo te mit látsz az előző oldalon?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 December 31)

A kedves szó miért nem lett vastag?


----------



## Lyyzeg (2012 December 31)

Hát.... megvan a 20 hsz, de mégse tudom megnyitni a képeket.... 2 nap a regisztráció óta pedig már 100-szor is eltelt...


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Lyyzeg írta:


> Hát.... megvan a 20 hsz, de mégse tudom megnyitni a képeket.... 2 nap a regisztráció óta pedig már 100-szor is eltelt...


*idő:15h, 10p*
Nos a 20 hozzászólás általános szabálya
amikor meglesz a 20 akkortól számolja az időt(ami kicsit hektikus)
Mondjuk úgy a legközelebbi fórum frissítéskor válsz állandó taggá
Ami nem pontosan 2 nap(kicsit kevesebb vagy kicsit több)
Tehát mostantól percek választanak el az Állandó tagságtól
Mire újra belépsz már az leszel
---------
Amennyiben állandó tag kiírásként is ugyan az a jelenséged akkor ismét írd ide


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 31)

alive írta:


> Én is felteszek egy kérdést:
> Miért "boldolja" fel a betűket a program amikor normál vastagságúval írom



A figyelmetlensegem az oka. Bemasoltam a a kerdezo nevet a fotoja mellol es az boldba copyzta es tovabb abban irtam a kedves szot meg elfelejtettem boldba rakni.
Ezek nem "komoly " hibak vannak ettol fugetlenul hasznalhato a forum a celnak megfeleloen.
NAgyobb gondunk volt tegnap a szerver hiba miatt,ilyenek javitasa folyamatosan tortenik ahogy van ra ido es penz.


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A kedves szó miért nem lett vastag?


*Mély hódolatom *vastag
Ez itt miért nem vastag?
Előző oldal miért vastag?


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

"T" válaszadó
Valóban nem komoly hiba a kéretlen boldolás csak kellemetlen
Most hogy a válaszadó beírt ismét boldol


----------



## atapata (2012 December 31)

A homokozó topik, nagyon is alkalmas a klf. változatok kísérletezéséhez.

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?17814-HOMOKOZÓ-avagy-PRÓBÁLKOZOM-de-nem-megy

Addig is! Ha bármilyen általad ismeretlen okból,vastagon jelenik meg az írásod, Kijelölöd (bal egér) ---> katt balra fent a vastag nagy *B* -re,utána katt az írás mellé (bal egér) és vékony lesz. Ezt utólag is megteheted a módosít ikon használatával.

A régebbi aláírásodból a "Bosszantani vágyom a zsarnokot" részt *is* felejtsd el,ha lehet még ebben az évben.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 December 31)

Ha a másolni kívánt szöveg beillesztésénél a -Beillesztés egyszerű szövegként- opciót választod, szabadon szerkesztheted a szövegrészt és nem hozza magával a forrásterület beállításait.


----------



## alive (2012 December 31)

Frank-FHI írta:


> Ha a másolni kívánt szöveg beillesztésénél a -Beillesztés egyszerű szövegként- opciót választod, szabadon szerkesztheted a szövegrészt és nem hozza magával a forrásterület beállításait.


Igen értem ez is egy ötlet
Éppen csak arról van szó nem másolással teszem be hanem billentyűzetről írott szöveggel
----------
Kérlek benneteket ne segítsetek már lezártam a témát még akkor amikor Melitta azt írza ez nem olyen fontos dolog
Egyetértünk nem olyan fontos hogy 5 kormányos segítsen
-----
Ismét megfigyelés műr a 3.-ik választ írom és nem vastagít ezen az oldalon
Pontosabban az előző oldal#2778 számú üzenete után kezdett boldolni
Ezen az oldalon nem boldol
-----------------
No hát nekem ebből elég volt
Hibakeresésből nem jók a válaszok
egyedül talán Melitta sejtette meg #2778


----------



## Frank-FHI (2012 December 31)

alive írta:


> No hát nekem ebből elég volt



Ebben egyetértünk, én is valami ilyen megfontolásból szóltam hozzá a témához.



alive írta:


> Hibakeresésből nem jók a válaszok



Én úgy gondolom, hogy megtaláltuk a hibát, de az nem a programban keresendő.



alive írta:


> egyedül talán Melitta sejtette meg #2778



Az viszont nem rendszerhiba és az én véleményem annyival tér el, hogy *senkitől* sem *fogok *elnézést* kérni* ha* kedvem *úgy *tartja,* hogy *az *egyik *szót *kiemelem *a* másikat *pedig* nem... és akár ezt még *variál*hatom is.

A hibakeresés okára, szerintem Atapata világított rá a legjobban, amit a :  "Bosszantani vágyom a zsarnokot" című hozzáállás fémjelezhetne a legjobban, amivel kapcsolatban, egyetértésem jeléül, ismételten csak idézni tudlak.



alive írta:


> No hát nekem ebből elég volt



*Ezen viszont könnyen segíthetünk!*


----------



## naravna (2013 Január 3)

Sziasztok!
Ha bárhol az oldalon próbálok keresni, ezt a hibaüzenetet kapom: "connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)"
Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## GoPa (2013 Január 14)

Keresek néhány e-könyvet. Hogyan találhatom meg, hogy van-e letölthető változat, és melyik fórumon?
Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Január 15)

GoPa írta:


> Keresek néhány e-könyvet. Hogyan találhatom meg, hogy van-e letölthető változat, és melyik fórumon?
> Köszönöm


*Az alábbi témákban keresel. Pl.:*
E-book IV-2012
Saját Kindle olvasmányok
E-Book vegyes /szakacskonyv, magazinok stb 
Ebook - Pure Epub 

*vagy**:*
Ezoterikus könyvek folyóiratok feltöltése ‎IV.
*vagy idegen nyelven:*
Elektronikus konyvek - Idegen nyelven II.


----------



## alive (2013 Január 15)

GoPa írta:


> Keresek néhány e-könyvet. Hogyan találhatom meg, hogy van-e letölthető változat, és melyik fórumon?
> Köszönöm


A hogyan találhatod meg az egy módszer 
Nem pedig hol találhatod meg
Te módszert kérdezel
Erre válaszolok
A teljes Canadahun keresésére legcélszerűbb a Google részletes kereső (speciális keresés)
http://www.google.hu/advanced_search?hl=hu
*Ott a legfelső sorba*(ezen szavak mindegyikét):beírod ebook és a *"könyv címét"*
*webhely vagy domain sorba*:Canadahun.com
Ekkor a találatok,Nem a teljes Interneten lesznek hanem kizárólag a canadahun on
És az már mind E-book lesz és pontosan előfordul a könyv címe szövegként
*Hogy ez kérés vagy feltöltés még ekkor nem tudod*
De ha még a *fájltípus*: sorban kiválasztod az írott formátumokat(.PDF, .doc, .rtf)
Ekkor már csatolmány-letöltés lehet
----------------
*Próbáld ki*
legfelső sor: "Rémálmok városa" e-book
fájltípus: PDF

---------------
*Ne feledd Én hálót adtam és csónakot, nem halat*


----------



## Szabolcs19 (2013 Január 17)

Miért nem enged csatolt fájlokat letölteni?
Ezt írja ki:
*Szabolcs19*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni. 
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte. 

Ha lehet írjatok rám:*kimoderálva - olvasd az alábbi hsz-t - kormányos*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Január 17)

*Szabolcs19*

Ha megtennéd, hogy elolvasod a fórum szabályzatát, akkor tudnád, nem írom ide, légy szíves olvasd el, belépéskor elfogadtad!


----------



## alive (2013 Január 17)

Szabolcs19 írta:


> Miért nem enged csatolt fájlokat letölteni?
> Ezt írja ki:
> *Szabolcs19*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> ...


*Mert nem vagy állandó tag*
A továbbiakban egyetértek hg1dmt szavaival


----------



## ci-nyi (2013 Január 21)

alive írta:


> *Mert nem vagy állandó tag*



A GYIK-ből: - *Állandó tag* az, akinek regisztrációja óta legalább 48 óra eltelt, és elérte a 20 hozzászólást. A fórum összes  szolgáltatását igénybe veheti.

Én ezt teljesítettem, mégis hibaüzenetet kapok.


----------



## ci-nyi (2013 Január 21)

ci-nyi írta:


> A GYIK-ből: - *Állandó tag* az, akinek regisztrációja óta legalább 48 óra eltelt, és elérte a 20 hozzászólást. A fórum összes szolgáltatását igénybe veheti.
> 
> Én ezt teljesítettem, mégis hibaüzenetet kapok.



Most, hogy ezt beírtam, csuklott egyet a fórummotor, elérhetetlen lett a site egy kis időre, azóta megy .


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Január 21)

Nekem továbbra is a csatolásokkal van gondom. A doc-ot és pdf-et nem akarja csatolni. Minden módszerrel próbáltam és csak az 1x1-es jelzés jön ki mindig.
A régi csatolási lehetőség sokkal jobb és érthetőbb volt.

Kaphatok egy érthető, egyszerű megoldást?

köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## AndiC (2013 Január 21)

a doc vagy pdf fájlokat tömörítsd rar-ba, akkor elfogadja.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Január 25)

Nem értem, hogy én, és még jó-néhány társam nem tudtunk 2 napig bejutni a CH ra, ugyanakkor a feltöltésekből kiderül, hogy mások akadálytalanul tudtak feltölteni, hozzászólni, szóval egyfajta szelektálás történik?
Én nyugat Magyarországról, társam Romániából, Erdélyből stb kínlódtunk, és próbálgattuk negyed óránként.
De csak a Internál szerver error ig jutottunk :-(


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 25)

Nincs semmi szelektalas,valami hiba van es ezert tortenik hogy lekapcsolodik az oldal.Remeljuk a napokban mar megoldodik, koszonjuk turelmeteket es megerteseteket.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Január 25)

hg1dmt írta:


> Nem értem, hogy én, és még jó-néhány társam nem tudtunk 2 napig bejutni a CH ra, ugyanakkor a feltöltésekből kiderül, hogy mások akadálytalanul tudtak feltölteni, hozzászólni, szóval egyfajta szelektálás történik?
> Én nyugat Magyarországról, társam Romániából, Erdélyből stb kínlódtunk, és próbálgattuk negyed óránként.
> De csak a Internál szerver error ig jutottunk :-(


*Ha szelektálás van, akkor én is szelektálva vagyok, mert én még ma reggel sem tudtam bejutni.
**Nem kizárt, hogy valahol valamelyik szolgáltató, de lehet, hogy a gerinc valamelyik routere eldobja az útvonal/infot*.


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Január 25)

hg1dmt írta:


> :-(


Örülnöd kellene, mert a kedvezményezett körbe tartozol, jómagam és ismerősöm 
már több, mint egy hete ilyen gondokkal küszködünk....vannak időszakok - véleményem
szerint "kisforgalmú" időszakok - mikor több órán (2-4) keresztül nem elérhető az oldal.
Minden bizonnyal valakik preventív karbantartást végeznek.
Türelem rózsát terem, az meg nincs tövis nélkül...


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Január 25)

Ok. Legközelebb a NeoTrace Express progival megnézem, hol akad el a kapcsolódás.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 26)

hg1dmt írta:


> Ok. Legközelebb a NeoTrace Express progival megnézem, hol akad el a kapcsolódás.


Nem ott van a baj.


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Január 26)

Melitta írta:


> Nem ott van a baj.



Ma reggel 2x próbáltam belépni, nem sikerült.


----------



## voone (2013 Január 26)

sziasztok.én most cstlakoztam hozzátok,és nem nagyon tiszta ez az egész.tudnátok segíteni?Én a csatolásokat nem tudom megnézni,de miért nem?
hova kell min 20 hozzászólás,hogy nézhessem??
köszi
sos


----------



## Melitta (2013 Január 26)

http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?101-Szójátékok-és-játékok

Itt hamar osszejon a 2o hozzaszolas


----------



## most (2013 Január 26)

hozzáértőt kérdeznék
belépéskor ki listázom a hozzászólásaimat mert szoktam válaszolni ha kérdeznek.. és más postjai vannak a linkeken vegyítve...
uj témát nyitok sajnos a billenyűzetem eléggé hektikus megtoldva velem .. szal javítanám a topic címet... szerkesztés ... és nem tudom
böngészőhiba vagy szokjam meg ?


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Január 26)

Én - Ok. Legközelebb a NeoTrace Express progival megnézem, hol akad el a kapcsolódás.



Melitta -"Nem ott van a baj. "
Nem bizony mert ma menet közben megszakadt, és az elérési út végig szabad volt.
(Egy jól működő állapottal összehasonlítva.) Az összes Ip cím megjelent méghozzá rövid pinggel.


----------



## safranek (2013 Január 27)

enilisa írta:


> nagyon nehezen mukodik a valaszkuldes.


Mi a kérdésed?
Mert ha csak számolsz abban nem segíthetünk
A hozzászólásokat szerezd meg a jelenléti ívben: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?29650-Jelenleti-iv-II/page3584&highlight=jelenl%E9ti+%EDv


----------



## misslaura (2013 Január 30)

sziasztok , nem tudok be menni a chetre , ezt irja ki nekem ... Invalid Instance ID Go Back.
létezik egyálltalán ? 
üdv: laura


----------



## mongibongi (2013 Január 30)

Nem tudom, tudtok-e segíteni. 
Szokásos probléma, nem tudok letölteni. 8 hónapja regisztráltam, hozzászólásom bár nem sok van, meghaladja a kívánt húszat. Lehetséges-e, hogy valami szabály még elkerülte a figyelmemet?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Január 30)

misslaura írta:


> sziasztok , nem tudok be menni a chetre , ezt irja ki nekem ... Invalid Instance ID Go Back.
> létezik egyálltalán ?
> üdv: laura


* Jeleztem a hibát az admin felé.*


mongibongi írta:


> Nem tudom, tudtok-e segíteni.
> Szokásos probléma, nem tudok letölteni. 8 hónapja regisztráltam, hozzászólásom bár nem sok van, meghaladja a kívánt húszat. Lehetséges-e, hogy valami szabály még elkerülte a figyelmemet?


*1.36-kor küldted el a 20. hsz-ed, 1.47-kor kérdezted. Nem vártad meg a rendszerfrissítést.
Már tudsz letölteni.*


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Január 30)

Nem lehet elérni a főoldalt a fórumról. Sem az emblémára kattintva, sem a Hírek menüpontból, sem a Friss cikkekről. 
connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## piros55 (2013 Január 31)

*Szia !
Szeretnék segítséget kérni.
Pár napja egyáltalán egyik fórumban sem tudok keresni.
Azt írja ki, hogy errno111 Connection refused. A chattal sem tudok kapcsolatot teremteni, gondoltam, hogy ott érdeklődöm.
Tudnál segíteni benne, hogy mi lehet a probléma és hogy tudnám megoldani.
Előre is köszönöm. piros55*


----------



## dreamtom (2013 Január 31)

Sziasztok!
Csatlakoznék az előttem szólóhoz. A kereső egyáltalán nem működik. Sem a "Keresés a témában" sem a "Részletes keresés".
Mindenre ezt az üzenetet kapom:
_connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)
_Nekem tegnap (2013.01.30.) még működött.
Köszönettel:
dreamtom


----------



## Wesker (2013 Január 31)

Nekem szintén nem működik a kereső. Ez az üzenet jön.

connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Január 31)

*Tájékoztatás*

*Az admin már vizsgáltatja a hibák okát, ha nem lehet orvosolni, elképzelhető hogy másik szerverre kell költöznünk, de egyelőre még van remény, hogy meglesz a hiba oka.*


----------



## AndiC (2013 Február 2)

amíg a kereső nem működik bátran lehet használni a googlet: a *keresendő cím* mellé beírjuk *site:canadahun.com*

minden olyan üzenetet megtalál amiben szerepel a keresett cím, és csakis a canadahun.com topikjait gyűjti össze.


----------



## Picipockos (2013 Február 2)

Örömmel regisztráltam az oldalra. Bejelentkezem, az oldal üdvözöl, DE!!! bármit megszeretnék nyitni, az a válasz, hogy ehhez nincs jogosultságom. Hát vajon hol romlik meg a kapcsolatunk?
Köszönöm: Picipockos


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Február 2)

Minden jó kapcsolathoz kis idő kell, itt a CH-n - a regisztráció és a kötelező 20 hozzászólás után - 2 nap.
Amikor a neved alatt "állandó tag" lesz, onnantól lesz jogosultságod.
Felül megtalálod a G.Y.I.K. rovatot, addig érdemes elolvasni.


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Üdv! Elnézést, lehet rossz tipicban teszem fel a kérdést. Az a problémám, hogy specifikusan szeretnék keresni a fórumon. Beírok egy vagy több adott kulcsszót, és csupán a fórum topicjait mutatja meg amelyben előfordult az adott kifejezés. Van esetleg valamilyen mód specifikusabban az adott topicon belül keresni, hogy megmutassa az üzenet amiben megtalálta a szót? Elnézést, a butaságomért. Kezdő vagyok.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)

Ilyen gondom nekem most van. Én még csak most kezdem használni ezt az oldalt.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)

Azóta már sikerült letöltened? Én még csak most gyűjtögetek, nem tudom hogy lesz a továbbiakban ?!


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Február 6)

Imperat írta:


> Üdv! Elnézést, lehet rossz tipicban teszem fel a kérdést. Az a problémám, hogy specifikusan szeretnék keresni a fórumon. Beírok egy vagy több adott kulcsszót, és csupán a fórum topicjait mutatja meg amelyben előfordult az adott kifejezés. Van esetleg valamilyen mód specifikusabban az adott topicon belül keresni, hogy megmutassa az üzenet amiben megtalálta a szót? Elnézést, a butaságomért. Kezdő vagyok.


Ha megvan a topik, amelyben előfordul az adott kifejezés, akkor a topik tetején van néhány lenyitható gomb, ...vagy fül. Nyisd le a "keresés a témában" c. gombot, majd oda írd be a kulcsszót. Ki fogja adni Neked az adott hozzászólást. Egyébként ha ebben a topikban kicsit visszaolvasol találsz a kereséssel kapcsolatban még egy csomó jó tanácsot.


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)

Lehet, hogy nagyon értelmetlen a kérdésem, de mit jelent a GYIK rovat kifejezés?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Február 6)

h.orsika87 írta:


> Lehet, hogy nagyon értelmetlen a kérdésem, de mit jelent a GYIK rovat kifejezés?



*Gy*akran* I*smétlődő *K*érdések


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Február 12)

Segítséget kérnék. Nemrég vagyok állandó tagja az oldalnak, regisztráltam, letelt a 48 óra,és a 20 hozzászólás is. Ötleteket keresek bölcsis foglalkozásokhoz. Találtam is az oldalatokon, de: a képek, amiket megnyitnék, ez áll alatta: "




Csatolt Thumbnail-ek 

 Mit jelent ez, nem jelenik meg semmi. Bár van, ahol igen. Van ahol, ha rákkatintok, kiírja, pl, hogy:jpg kép. Aztán arra is rákattintok, és kb 1x1 mm-es fehér pötty jelenik meg a monitoron, és kész. Mi ez?! Mit kell tennem, hogy lássam is a csatolt képeket? remélem valaki segít. köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Február 13)

Ganita79 írta:


> Segítséget kérnék. Nemrég vagyok állandó tagja az oldalnak, regisztráltam, letelt a 48 óra,és a 20 hozzászólás is. Ötleteket keresek bölcsis foglalkozásokhoz. Találtam is az oldalatokon, de: a képek, amiket megnyitnék, ez áll alatta: "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sajnos általánosságban elmondható, hogy a 2009-ben és előtte feltöltött csatolások zöme egy merevlemezhiba folytán megsemmisültek.* 
*Azt tudod tenni, hogy írsz annak egy pm-et, aki anno feltette, hogy ismételje meg (ha egyáltalán elérhető).

Ha ilyet talál bárki, kérem, hogy a jelentő gombal (az adott üzenet alatti háromszög a felkiáltó jellel) jelezze, hogy törölhessük a további csalódások elkerülése végett.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Február 14)

Tisztelettel ISMÉTELTEN megkérem az oldal szerkesztőjét, hogy a szavak, számok, bugyuta jelekké történő átalakítását tiltsák le!!!
Nagyon zavaró egy üzenetben, főleg szójátékban a megfejtendő szó helyett egy vigyorgó sárga ikont látni pld. #1917 - Ezt például nyolcas helyett generálta a rendszer. A k i s s e b b szót is ikonná alakította
Nem kell! Aki ilyet akar küldeni, az válasszon a készletből.
Köszönettel.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Február 14)

hg1dmt írta:


> Tisztelettel ISMÉTELTEN megkérem az oldal szerkesztőjét, hogy a szavak, számok, bugyuta jelekké történő átalakítását tiltsák le!!! Nagyon zavaró egy üzenetben, főleg szójátékban a megfejtendő szó helyett egy vigyorgó sárga ikont látni pld. #1917 - Ezt például nyolcas helyett generálta a rendszer. A k i s s e b b szót is ikonná alakította Nem kell! Aki ilyet akar küldeni, az válasszon a készletből. Köszönettel.



*Amennyiben a részletes válaszra kattintasz, az ablak alatt megjelenik 3 kipipálható lehetőség (*Egyéb Beállítások*), melynek az utolsó sora:*


 Grimaszok tiltása az üzenetbenHa kipipálod, a  nem lesz lecserélve erre:






*Ettől függetlenül tényleg bosszantó, hogy a ":" nélkül is csókra cseréli a kisebbet (ha két s-el írnád).
Sajnos van ennél egyelőre komolyabb rendszergond is, de, ha odaér a technikus, ezt is beállítja.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Február 14)

Köszi a választ! De ezt már nagyon régen is kértem, később volt egy információ, hogy "végre egyenesbe értünk" vagy valami ilyesmi, tehát lett volna kis idő ezzel is foglalkozni.
A szójátékokban (és még sok helyen) nem a részletes választ, hanem a gyors válasz küldését használjuk.
Köszönet a munkátokért.


----------



## stefan2001 (2013 Február 16)

Hol lehet a profilt megszüntetni?!Sajnos nem találtam sehol olyan választ!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Február 22)

Sziasztok!

Privát levélre válaszolok, kattintok a válasz küldésére, és kis idő múlva "*Internal Server Error*" ABLAK JELENIK MEG.
Ennek ellenére az üzenet elmegy.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Február 22)

Itt a teljes ablak szövege:
[h=1]Internal Server Error[/h] The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
 Apache/2.2.22 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 Server at canadahun.com Port 80


----------



## deciso (2013 Február 24)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Privát levélre válaszolok, kattintok a válasz küldésére, és kis idő múlva "*Internal Server Error*" ABLAK JELENIK MEG.
> Ennek ellenére az üzenet elmegy.


Szerintem nem akkora hiba együtt lehet élni vele
Az én feltételezésem : a küldés a különböző programutasítások során végigmegy
Ebből az első tartomány a tényleges küldés
Leszállításra kerül az üzeneted
Majd végzi a további műveleteit a program
Közben eltelik az idő és ez már szerver nem válaszol kategória ezért is lehet a szerverhiba kiírás
Tehát valójában ekkor nincs is szerverhiba csak időtúllépés
Persze a kellemetlenséget azzal okozza neked:
Hagy nem vagy benne biztos elment-e,és kétszer küldenéd ha nem tudnád hogy elment
De elmegy
Kellemetlen jelenség de együtt lehet élni vele
Szerintem a fent leírtak okozzák a kiírást
Ilyen kiírást minden időtúllépésnél kaphatunk ez függ a böngészőnk időbeállításától is
---
Egy időtúllépési beállításnövelés:
Futtatás > regedit > Enter. 

Navigrálj ide:
HKEY_Current_User > Software > Microsoft > Windows >

CurrentVersion > Internet Settings... Jobb oldalt, jobb klikk az üres területre, > Új duplaszó > add meg a nevét, KeepAliveTimeout > Enter.
Kattints rá kétszer, decimális értéknek add meg: 120000.

Kép.

OK. Zárd be a szerkesztőt, indítsd újra a géped. Próbáld most..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Február 25)

> Szerintem nem akkora hiba együtt lehet élni vele


*Való igaz, de sajna attól még zavaró.
Sajnos a technikus más fontosabb - javításokkal van elfoglalva, így ezzel a zavaró jelenséggel egy darabig még számolnunk kell.*


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Március 13)

Nálam most az 'Üzenet előnézete' funkciónál a szerkesztő ablak üres lesz, emiatt az üzenet el sem küldhető,
újra meg kellett szerkeszteni. A nagyobb probléma, hogy ugyanez jelentkezik az "Üzenet módosítása' fukciónál
is, emiatt az üzenet nem is módosítható. 
üdv. és kössz.


----------



## Hopi958 (2013 Március 13)

fukciónál= funkciónál
sajnos az előzőek miatt ezt sem tudtam utólag másképp módosítani, csak egy új üzenettel
(még valami: a részletes válasznál is ugyanez a jelenség)
csak gyors válasszal küldhető el, a már ismert 'oldal elhagyása' választással


----------



## prominor (2013 Március 13)

Csatlakoznék az előttem szólóhoz, csak nálam ne most hanem egy idő óta fennáll....


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Március 14)

Egyetlen beérkeztet üzenetről sem kapok értesítést egy hete. (Nem csak én, már a facen szóvá tették-Kódfejtők a CanadaHun-ról)
"*Sajnos a technikus más fontosabb - javításokkal van elfoglalva" *Sorra romlik el minden. (keresés, üzenetküldés, visszajelzés...) Tudjuk ,hogy ingyenes, és köszönjük meg, de ami egyszer jó, az maradhatna is az. Egy probléma technikai javítása elront egy másik alkalmazást.
Beszóltam a kábeltévéseknek, hogy nincsen hang a MGM csatornán, másnap volt, de megnémult a Duna, meg a hír tv.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 14)

hg1dmt írta:


> Egyetlen beérkeztet üzenetről sem kapok értesítést egy hete. (Nem csak én, már a facen szóvá tették-Kódfejtők a CanadaHun-ról)
> "*Sajnos a technikus más fontosabb - javításokkal van elfoglalva" *Sorra romlik el minden. (keresés, üzenetküldés, visszajelzés...) Tudjuk ,hogy ingyenes, és köszönjük meg, de ami egyszer jó, az maradhatna is az. Egy probléma technikai javítása elront egy másik alkalmazást.
> Beszóltam a kábeltévéseknek, hogy nincsen hang a MGM csatornán, másnap volt, de megnémult a Duna, meg a hír tv.



*Egy hátulról mellbe megoldást tudok csak javasolni: töröld, majd újra jelöld be azokat a témákat, ahonnét értesítést kérsz.
Az a baj, hogy vannak un. kritikus frissítések, ami fel kell tenni (talán emléxel még az "orosz" invázióra), de ezek tényleg előhoz(hat)nak más gondokat.
*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Március 17)

Köszönöm, már ismét MÚKODIK


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Március 24)

Tegnap a régi filmes topikoban, ma az új filmes topikban a következő szöveggel találkoztam a letöltő link helyén:

*Hidden Content: Reply to see the content ***

Ha ráhúzom a kurzort, a *razz* felirat jelenik meg. Ha megpróbálkozom a válasz funkcióval, hogy láthassam, amit nem látok, azt írja ki:

****Hidden content, cannot be quoted!****

Biztos én csinálok rosszul valamit, de a razz felirat mégis kétségeket támaszt ezzel kapcsolatban.


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Március 24)

oldaltörés


----------



## labeo (2013 Március 24)

Én nem nagyon boldogulok...

Hol látom pl. ha üzenetet kapok?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 24)

labeo írta:


> Én nem nagyon boldogulok...
> 
> Hol látom pl. ha üzenetet kapok?


*Privát üzenetet felugró ablak jelez (hacsak nem tiltottad le), de jobbra fenn az értesitő szó mögött is megjelenik a kapott privik száma (a 0-t nem irja ki).

Ha pedig egy- egy téged érdeklő támában vársz választ, akkor vagy megnézed az adott témát, vagy beállitod a témakövetést ("Téma lehetőségei" - feliratkozás ) és e-mailt küld a rendszer.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 24)

cdurmol írta:


> Tegnap a régi filmes topikoban, ma az új filmes topikban a következő szöveggel találkoztam a letöltő link helyén:
> 
> *Hidden Content: Reply to see the content ***
> 
> ...


*Mától ismét él a a hidden funkció.
Bővebbet itt találsz a lehetőségeiről, az pedig ne zavarjon, hogy a "hidden cannot be quoted", mert a lényeg, hogy az adott témában legyen hozzászólásod (a replay/válasz ebben az esetben hozzászólásként értendő).*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Március 25)

Értem, köszönöm a választ.
Ezután már csak azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a lezárt filmes topikban hogyan tudok hozzászólni (reply) a linkért?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 25)

cdurmol írta:


> Értem, köszönöm a választ.
> Ezután már csak azt szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a lezárt filmes topikban hogyan tudok hozzászólni (reply) a linkért?


*Jó a kérdés: sehogy.
De elvben csak két napja él a kiterjesztett HIDE funkció, tehát a régieknél (sima HIDE) elvben semmire sincs szükség az állandó tagságon kívül, no meg, hogy be legyen lépve az állandó tag.

Jut eszembe - a rég - minimum 5 hsz-es verzió megszűnt, egységesen állandó tagság kell, mint a csatolás hozzáféréséhez.

Melyik üzenet(ek),** kér(nek)** "reply"-t?*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 25)

A cdurmol kérdése egy konkrét példával:
*Téma: FILMEK II - kérés a másik topikban*

*hawer74*



*Állandó Tag* #436 üzenete
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...-kérés-a-másik-topikban&p=3291776#post3291776
egyetlen hide link sem láttatható
vagy
ugyanabban topokban:*Maki1124 tag*:#431


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 25)

deciso írta:


> A cdurmol kérdése egy konkrét példával:
> *Téma: FILMEK II - kérés a másik topikban*
> 
> *hawer74*
> ...


*Én mindkettőt látom gond nélkül.
Próbáld megköszönni a hozzászólást.
Talán az segít.
Ha nem, akkor a modi gombbal jelezzétek és módosítjuk a hsz(eke)-t, de az hosszabb időt fog igénybe venni 

*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 25)

*Időközben kiderült, hogy főként akkor jön elő a reply (válaszolj), ha régi (lezárt) témákban újabb tag keresgél.
Ezt egyelőre ideiglenesen úgy tudjuk orvosolni, hogy megnyitjuk az adott témákat hozzászólásra (DE CSAKIS SZABÁLYOS HOZZÁSZÓLÁSRA és ezt előbb kérni kell az adott téma kormányosánál).*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 30)

Kérdés minek egyáltalán a HIDE-REPLY /HIDE-REPLY típusú hide?
Minek?Kinek?
vagy a HIDE-REPLY-THANKS /HIDE-REPLY-THANKS ?
jó bonyolut


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 31)

deciso írta:


> Kérdés minek egyáltalán a HIDE-REPLY /HIDE-REPLY típusú hide?
> Minek?Kinek?
> vagy a HIDE-REPLY-THANKS /HIDE-REPLY-THANKS ?
> jó bonyolut


*Mert a rendszer tudja.
A Vbulletin, ami a CH alapja, egy általános fórummotor és beletették ezeket a lehetőségeket is.
Ha bonyolult - ne használd!
Ahogy már korábban javasoltam, a THANKS opciót javaslom használni - azokon a helyeken, ahol a hide használata kötelező a CH-n - mivel egy egyszerű köszönömmel feloldható és a biró igy képet kaphat arról is, hogy hányan érdeklődtek a beirása után.
*


----------



## deciso (2013 Március 31)

> *Ha bonyolult - ne használd!*


Nem magamért írtam láttam milyen zavart okozott a fórumokon Ő értük írtam
Nem mondhatod minden fűrumtagnak ha bonyolult ne tölts le


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Március 31)

deciso írta:


> Nem magamért írtam láttam milyen zavart okozott a fórumokon Ő értük írtam


*Valóban gondot okozott, ezért átalakitásra került és csak a sima és a köszönömös marad*


> Nem mondhatod minden fűrumtagnak ha bonyolult ne tölts le


*Meglepődnél, ha azt irnám, hogy a zöm nem letölteni jár ide?
Ettül függetlenül termmészetesen nem szeretnénk túlbonyolitani a CH-t.*


----------



## Jucus3 (2013 Április 3)

Nem vagyok kezdő az oldalon, több éve ide járok. Eddig nagyon szerettem ezt az oldalt, de amióta ezt a hidden őrültséget elkövette valaki, ha lehet, elkerülöm az innen való letöltést. Véleményem szerint tönkretette az egész oldalt ez a nehezítés, méghozzá értelmetlenül. Ha valaki feltölt valamit egy oldalra, nem azt akarja, hogy más hozzáférjen? Akkor meg minek ez a felesleges letöltési nehezítés?
Sajnálom, hogy ez történt egy nagyszerű oldallal.


----------



## Mandragoria (2013 Április 3)

Nekem is ezekkel a hidden-dolgokkal akadt gondom. 
Le akartam tölteni néhány könyvet a "Saját Kindle-olvasmányok" nevű topicból. Beleütköztem a következő hibaüzenetbe: **Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**​
Na már most... ez egy lezárt fórum, így nem lehet hozzászólni, vagyis nem lehet feloldani a linket. Így az egész topic hasznavehetetlen.... Legalábbis nagy része. Megköszöntem, de nem változtatott semmin. Ilyen esetben mit lehet tenni? Így nem is tudok hozzáférni ahhoz a sok-sok jó csatolt dokumentumhoz??
Elég zavaró...

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 4)

*A HIDE benne volt a CH lehetőségeiben és alkalmazni is kellett, de ahogy talán már megírtam, egy szerverfrissítéskor inkompatibilitási gondok miatt ki kellett kapcsolni.
Sajnos a fejlesztők csak mostanra tudták kiküszöbölni a gondokat és mivel közben fejlesztettek is - nem csupán javítottak, új lehetőségeket is "belefejlesztettek".
Ezeket nekünk is meg kellett vizsgálnunk. Mostanra letisztult a kép ás ezért maradt "csak" a sima és a köszönöm-ös lehetőség.
Viszont az időközben feltett egyéb típusú hide-okat át kell konvertálni, ami elég komoly feladat, de egyszer csak a végére érünk.

Az pedig, hogy egyáltalán miért kell - nem kérdés - mivel a CanadaHun nem letöltőközpont.
A letöltés csak egy segédlehetőség a külhonban élők számára, amivel természetesen minden tag élhet.*


----------



## Syndic (2013 Április 4)

Már a telefonos internet óta használók netet, ide is évek óta járok, noha már nem élek külföldön.
Nem tudom miért lett így megbonyolítva a letöltés? Egyszerűen nem értem.
Ide még nem töltöttem fel, de más oldalakra igen, és azt azért tettem, hogy másoknak örömet okozzak, ne agyvérzést.
Mivel engem az kerülgetett,mikor megpróbáltam letölteni valamit.
először próbáltam az nagy i gombra kattintani, hátha ad valami útbaigazítást. Nem történt semmi!
Aztán próbálkoztam a köszönöm gombbal, már azt akkor szoktam használni, amikor még élő linket találok. Ez sem működött.
Aztán írtam választ. Még mindig nem látom a tartalmat.
Hiába, úgy látszik, innét most már csak programozói képességekkel rendelkezők tölthetnek le, mi egyszerű lelkek ki lettünk zárva!!!
Legalábbis én így érzem, és szerintem ezzel nem kevesen vagyunk így.


----------



## Mandragoria (2013 Április 5)

Hát nem lettem okosabb, és letölteni sem tudtam. :S
Köszönöm a felvilágosítást.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 5)

Mandragoria írta:


> Hát nem lettem okosabb, és letölteni sem tudtam. :S
> Köszönöm a felvilágosítást.


*A pillanatnyi helyzet alapján (vagyis jelenleg) sajnos néhány helyen a hide-t hide/reply-ként értelmezi a rendszer - nem tudni miért.
Azokon a helyeken, ahol az adott téma nem lezárt, hozzá kell szólni a témához és a hozzászólás után láthatóvá válik a hide tartalma.
Ahol viszont a témát lezártuk, ott ez a módszer sajnos nem alkalmazható. 
Még keresi a technikus a megoldást, amíg megszületik, türelmet kérünk.

Még egy észrevétel, bár ez nem (csak) neked, hanem minden próbálkozó számára:
Ha egy adott üzenetnél megnyomjátok a jelent gombot és a (moderátori) jelentésbe azt írjátok, hogy "köszönöm," az semmit sem segít, mert sem "köszönöm"-nek nem számít (mármint a rendszer szempontjából), sem hozzászólásnak nem minősül az adott témában. Magam vagy tucatnyi ilyen jelentésbe futottam bele, amivel nem tudunk mi sem kezdeni semmit, tehát megkérek mindenkit, hogy a jelentés gombot erre a célra ne használja.
Köszönöm.*


----------



## dittaditta (2013 Április 6)

Sziasztok!
Végigolvastam, sajnos nekem sem tiszta, hogy mit kéne tennem. Innen szeretném letölteni a 946. sz. hozzászólást:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?22946-Ezo-zene-hanganyag-feltöltések/page95
Megköszöntem, de láthatóan az sem segít. A topic lezárt, válaszolni semmire sem enged. Csak jelenteni tudnám a moderátornak, de az a funkció elvileg nem erre van.
Mi tehát a teendőm? Hozzászóljak? Megköszönjek? Válaszoljak? Jelentsek? Töltsek fel én is?
(Elnézést, lehet, h szőke vagyok...)
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 6)

dittaditta írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Végigolvastam, sajnos nekem sem tiszta, hogy mit kéne tennem. Innen szeretném letölteni a 946. sz. hozzászólást: Ezo- zene-hanganyag feltöltések.
> Megköszöntem, de láthatóan az sem segít. A topic lezárt, válaszolni semmire sem enged. Csak jelenteni tudnám a moderátornak, de az a funkció elvileg nem erre van.
> Mi tehát a teendőm? Hozzászóljak? Megköszönjek? Válaszoljak? Jelentsek? Töltsek fel én is?
> ...


* Nem vagy szőke. A rendszer makrancos.Mivel egyelőre más megoldás nem mutatkozik, hétfőig megnyitottam az általad jelzett témát.
Ha hozzászólsz, akkor a hidden tartalma láthatóvá válik.*


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 8)

Szia!
Nekem is ugyanez lenne a problémám, a Kották-Feltöltések topikból szeretném letölteni a Szól a Nóta sorozatot!
Van rá mód, hogy a fenti megoldással lehessen válaszolni a témán belül, mert ez sem nyílik meg a "Köszönöm" gombra!
Köszi előre is.

Ez lenne az az oldal:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?26142-KOTTÁK-AKKORDOK-feltöltések/page2


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 9)

*Kérd az adott téma kormányosát (AndiC), hogy nyissa meg a témát egy időre.*


kiry75 írta:


> Szia!
> Nekem is ugyanez lenne a problémám, a Kották-Feltöltések topikból szeretném letölteni a Szól a Nóta sorozatot!
> Van rá mód, hogy a fenti megoldással lehessen válaszolni a témán belül, mert ez sem nyílik meg a "Köszönöm" gombra!
> Köszi előre is.
> ...


----------



## kiry75 (2013 Április 9)

Köszi a választ!


----------



## kibicvagyok (2013 Április 11)

Kedves Kormányosok!


Ez a HIDE funkció-lehetőség a feltöltésnél kifogott rajtam.
Mivel a CH saját tárhelyére töltöttem fel, ezért ugye csatolmányként jelentkezik a feltöltésem. Namost ott hogyan kell rejteni az aktuális .zip filet ha nincs hozzá linkem, mert ugye ez a linket rejti ha jól értettem.
Tudom én vagyok a hülye, de akkor sem vágom.

Itt található amiről beszélek: http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...dle-olvasmányok-II-2013&p=3745123#post3745123


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 11)

kibicvagyok írta:


> Kedves Kormányosok!
> 
> 
> Ez a HIDE funkció-lehetőség a feltöltésnél kifogott rajtam.
> ...


*Nyugodj meg, semmi gond.
A csatolásnál nincs HIDE, mivel azt eleve csak a bejelentkezett állandó tagok láthatják.*


----------



## dittaditta (2013 Április 12)

Köszönöm, sikerült!


----------



## Mebun (2013 Április 18)

Kedves Mindenki!

Régóta töltögetek le hangodkönyveket a fórumról, de ezuttal nam sikerül.
Belépés ellnére is a kellő helyen csak kék csíkban a rejtett tartalom felirat jelenik meg.
Mi lehet az oka?

A segítség előre is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Április 19)

*Az ok nagyon egyszerű.
Úgy egy hónapja fent van a közleményekben, hogy visszahoztuk a -HIDE használatát.
(Fent középen minden alfórum tetején:* *Közlemény: : A HIDE ÚJRA ÉL )*


Mebun írta:


> Kedves Mindenki!
> 
> Régóta töltögetek le hangodkönyveket a fórumról, de ezuttal nam sikerül.
> Belépés ellnére is a kellő helyen csak kék csíkban a rejtett tartalom felirat jelenik meg.
> ...


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Április 30)

Hogyan lehet az időt a Magyarországi időzónára állítani az oldalon?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 2)

Ica-cica írta:


> Hogyan lehet az időt a Magyarországi időzónára állítani az oldalon?


*Jobbra fent: beállítások, majd baloldalt (középtájt) opciók módosítása.
Valahol a lap alsó harmadában: Dátum & Idő opciók. (Itt nyilván a Gmt+1 a budapesti időzóna.)*


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Május 2)

Köszönöm, és teljesen igazad van!!! El is olvasom!


----------



## rodymusic (2013 Május 12)

Üdv mindenkinek. Mi történt a Zenei Fórumtémákkal? Miért nem tudom megtekinteni őket?


----------



## Marika (2013 Május 12)

Zene szobákat bezárták(mindenki számára)?, meglepődve látom.Sajnálom .Remélem újra nyitják.
""*A Zene fórumot Copyright problémák miatt ideiglenesen - további értesítésig - le kellett zárnunk!

A türelmedet kérjük és köszönjük!""*


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Május 13)

tudom, hogy fontosabb dolgok, és fontosabb megoldandó problémák is vannak a fórumon, de azért megkérdezem. Egy ideje, (több hónapja) 10-ből 9 esetben nem tudok elsőre belépni a CH-ra, mert ezt az üzenetet kapom:
Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.canadahun.com/) másodikra minden esetben megy. 
Az előbb is ez történt, igen ám, de a fentebb is említett szöveget, ..."kedves Arima3 a zene fórumot copyright problémák..."stb. mégis névre szólóan megkapom. Na ez hogy lehet? Be is léptem meg nem is...(-...hoztam is ajándékot, meg nem is... )
Az emlékezz rám pipát meg hiába jelölöm be, ...nem emlékszik...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 14)

Arima3 írta:


> tudom, hogy fontosabb dolgok, és fontosabb megoldandó problémák is vannak a fórumon, de azért megkérdezem. Egy ideje, (több hónapja) 10-ből 9 esetben nem tudok elsőre belépni a CH-ra, mert ezt az üzenetet kapom:
> Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.canadahun.com/)másodikra minden esetben megy.
> Az előbb is ez történt, igen ám, de a fentebb is említett szöveget, ..."kedves Arima3 a zene fórumot copyright problémák..."stb. mégis névre szólóan megkapom. Na ez hogy lehet? Be is léptem meg nem is...(-...hoztam is ajándékot, meg nem is... )
> Az emlékezz rám pipát meg hiába jelölöm be, ...nem emlékszik...


*Amikor sikerül belépned, akkor egyből azonosit és ezért kapod névre szólóan a tájékoztatást (ahogy minden tag).
Azt viszont, hogy elsőre miért nem sikerül, nem tudom, csak feltételezem az okát: a teljes parancssor végét elvesziti a gép, ezért nem tudja értelmezni és végrehajtani - igy eldobja. 
*


----------



## Nájlon (2013 Május 14)

Sziasztok!
Mikor tudjunk újra a Zenei fórumokat használni?
Köszi


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Május 14)

Akkor mégegyszer.
Tehát nem sikerült elsőre belépnem, (üzenet: Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.canadahun.com/)) most sem, ennek ellenére megkaptam névre szólóan az értesítést. Vagyis nem voltam belépve. Nem tudom, hogyan magyarázzam ennél jobban. annyira azért nem vagyok hülye, hogy ha mégis sikerül belépnem és kapok névre szólóan egy értesítést, hogy akkor ezen elcsodálkozzak...már bocsánat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 15)

Nájlon írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Mikor tudjunk újra a Zenei fórumokat használni?
> Köszi


*Egyelőre nem tudni.
Az is lehet, hogy előbb átköltöztetjük a szervert, ha nem tudunk dűlőre jutni.*


Arima3 írta:


> Akkor mégegyszer.
> Tehát nem sikerült elsőre belépnem, (üzenet: Invalid Redirect URL (http://www.canadahun.com/)) most sem, ennek ellenére megkaptam névre szólóan az értesítést. Vagyis nem voltam belépve. Nem tudom, hogyan magyarázzam ennél jobban. annyira azért nem vagyok hülye, hogy ha mégis sikerül belépnem és kapok névre szólóan egy értesítést, hogy akkor ezen elcsodálkozzak...már bocsánat.


*Értem. 
Gondolom a sütik engedélyezve vannak a gépeden. Abból veheti.*


----------



## shaolinb (2013 Május 16)

Minden gyors válasz előtt bejön egy ablak, hogy erősítsem meg, hogy el akarom hagyni az oldalt. Holott én ilyen szándékot nem jeleztem. Ha rákattintok a Maradás az oldalon opcióra, akkor rendbe van és hagy hozzászólni, csak nem értem mitől van ez.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 16)

shaolinb írta:


> Minden gyors válasz előtt bejön egy ablak, hogy erősítsem meg, hogy el akarom hagyni az oldalt. Holott én ilyen szándékot nem jeleztem.


*Még soha nem találkoztál olyan weboldallal, amely rákérdezett arra, hogy ott akarod-e hagyni? (Főként, ha az oldalról elmutató linkre kattintasz.)
A CH motor jelenlegi (vbulletines) veziója ezt alapból hozza. Lehet, hogy kikapcsolható, de a technikusnak ezer fontosabb feladatta is van.*


> Ha rákattintok a Maradás az oldalon opcióra, akkor rendbe van és hagy hozzászólni, csak nem értem mitől van ez.


*Ha a "maradás"-ra kattintasz, akkor nem fogja elküldeni a beirásod, ezért pont az "elhagyás"-ra kell kattintani.*


----------



## shaolinb (2013 Május 17)

Rövid válasz: Nem. bővebben: fóruztam eddig két oldalon. Ez a harmadik. Köszönöm az eligazítást!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 17)

shaolinb írta:


> Rövid válasz: Nem. bővebben: fóruztam eddig két oldalon. Ez a harmadik. Köszönöm az eligazítást!


Ez nem eligazitás, hanem rákérdezés volt.

Sok weboldal használja ezt a fajta "vendégmarasztalót" (igaz zömmel a szexoldlalaknál találhatók, de azért jócskán szembeköszön külföldi újságok weboladalain is).

Melelsleg mivel valószinűleg júniusban másik szerverre költötzünk, a jelenséggel a technikus nem fog foglalkozni egy ideig, tehát csak az marad, hogy meg kell szokni.:-(


----------



## evapatocs (2013 Május 17)

shaolinb írta:


> Minden gyors válasz előtt bejön egy ablak, hogy erősítsem meg, hogy el akarom hagyni az oldalt. Holott én ilyen szándékot nem jeleztem. Ha rákattintok a Maradás az oldalon opcióra, akkor rendbe van és hagy hozzászólni, csak nem értem mitől van ez.


Szia!
Ha a "*részletes válaszra" kattintassz *(a gyors válasz helyett),nem kéri a megerősitést.
Nekem ez a stratégiám!

(u.i:Most már csak azt kellene kitalálnom,mit jelent a billengyűzeten az* f12((I))*,mert folyamatosan világit)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Május 18)

"Most már csak azt kellene kitalálnom,mit jelent a billengyűzeten az* f12((I))*,mert folyamatosan világit"
Fn+F12, Hibernált (hibernation) állapotba kapcsolás. Visszakapcsolás a bekapcsoló (Power) gomb megnyomásával lehetséges.
----------------
De ez géptípustól is függ, és az éppen használt program F billentyű beállításától.
A billentyűzetet óvatosan szétnyitva, az ott levő led kiforrasztásával orvosolható a probléma


----------



## jazzman1 (2013 Május 20)

Sziasztok!!!!Valaki meg tudná mondani mikor lessz Zene fórum????


----------



## AndiC (2013 Május 20)

jazzman1 írta:


> Sziasztok!!!!Valaki meg tudná mondani mikor lessz Zene fórum????



hamarosan lesz, türelem.


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 21)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, eltelt 48 óra és még mindig nem látom a linkeket. Ez miez?


----------



## cintia0919 (2013 Május 21)

Mért nem tudom letölteni amit akarok?Pedig megvan a 20 hozzászolásom és már regisztrálva vagyok 48 orája Ezt irja ki:
*cintia0919*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:


Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte


----------



## cintia0919 (2013 Május 21)

Nekem is ez a bajom....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Május 22)

melting1818 írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, eltelt 48 óra és még mindig nem látom a linkeket. Ez miez?


*Ez a HIDE.*


cintia0919 írta:


> Mért nem tudom letölteni amit akarok?Pedig megvan a 20 hozzászolásom és már regisztrálva vagyok 48 orája Ezt irja ki:
> *cintia0919*, a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
> 
> 
> ...


*Mivel a 20. hozzászolásod után 9 perccel tetted fel a kérdésed, valószinüleg még nem voltál állandó tag, mert ahogy már több tucatszor ideirtam, nem a 20. hozzászolás elküldése pillanatában leszel állandó tag, hanem rendszerfrissitéskor, ami lehet 2 perc, de lehet 1 óra is. Most már megvan a jogosultságod.
Azon kivül javaslom, hogy belépéskor pipáld k a neved melletti négyzetet, hogy állandóra legyél belépve, mert, ha olyan a hálózati kapcsolatod, akkor lehet, hogy lebont a rendszer és csak vendégként látod az üzeneteket.*


----------



## Nájlon (2013 Május 23)

Ok akkor várunk
Köszi


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egyelőre nem tudni.
> Az is lehet, hogy előbb átköltöztetjük a szervert, ha nem tudunk dűlőre jutni.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 3)

Köszönet a munkátokért! A " Furcsa párok " játékban a hozzászólásomat nem tudom szerkeszteni (javítani) És az aláírásomhoz csatolt mozgó ikon helyett is csak a gif neve látható.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 4)

M. Anyus írta:


> Kellemes estét!
> 
> Az új fórumon kibővült a Hide tagok száma, kérdésem az lenne, melyiket kell használnunk?
> Hide
> ...


 


*A sima HIDE-t vagz a HIDE thanks-t*


böngésző írta:


> A régi jelszóval nem tudtam belépni ,kaptam egy kódot,meg lehet ezt változtatni valahol?


*Jobbra fenn (a halvány kék sorban) a nevedre kattintva a legördülőből a beállitásokat választva tudsz módosizani.*


----------



## most (2013 Június 4)

Jobbra fenn (a halvány kék sorban) a nevedre kattintva ....
Adatvédelem lapon a jelszó menüben... legalul
Új jelszó:


Új jelszó megerősítése:


----------



## böngésző (2013 Június 4)

most írta:


> Jobbra fenn (a halvány kék sorban) a nevedre kattintva ....
> Adatvédelem lapon a jelszó menüben... legalul
> Új jelszó:
> 
> ...


Köszönöm a segitséget,megtaláltam csak nagyon halványan látszik a nevem.


----------



## ernest1000 (2013 Június 5)

Szia sztok en aszt szeretnem tudni hogy a kottak hova lettek........koszi


----------



## kibicvagyok (2013 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

A másik fórumon volt olyan, hogy "üzenetek vagy témák megjelölése olvasottként", itt nem találom. A pontos szöveget most nem tudom, de ez nagyon jó lenne megint a "Fő" topikoknál, hogy ne kelljen mindent átnézni hol van friss hozzászólás az általam látogatottak között.
Lesz ilyen?

Köszönöm az eddigi munkátokat.
üdv:-K-


----------



## AndiC (2013 Június 6)

kibicvagyok írta:


> A másik fórumon volt olyan, hogy "üzenetek vagy témák megjelölése olvasottként", itt nem találom. A pontos szöveget most nem tudom, de ez nagyon jó lenne megint a "Fő" topikoknál, hogy ne kelljen mindent átnézni hol van friss hozzászólás az általam látogatottak között.


 
*Témák követése* funkció jobboldali felső sorban-sarokban, az oldalszámok kockasora mellett.

*Kedvencek közé* gombbal, / minden üzenet alatt/, elmentheted a számodra kedvenceket.


----------



## kibicvagyok (2013 Június 6)

Értem, köszönöm, de ettől még a többi témát nem tudom olvasottnak jelölni.

szerk:

Közben megtaláltam, felül a világoskék sávban az első menüpont.

Még1x köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 7)

ernest1000 írta:


> Szia sztok en aszt szeretnem tudni hogy a kottak hova lettek........koszi


 
*Mindennemű zenei téma újrainditása/viszaállitása a jogi háttér rendezése után lehetséges. *


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 11)

Próbáltam fotó albumot létrehozni, feltöltöttem sok képet, és a végén ezt kaptam:
*Csak semmi pánik:*

Váratlan szerverhiba. Kérlek próbáld később.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 11)

*Az albumokkal még várni kell egy kicsikét (kb 1 hét), mert előbb a fórum többi része van soron...*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 12)

Az album a hibajelzés ellenére feltöltődött. Jó lenne, ha meg lehetne oldani a képek lapozását. Köszönet a lehetőségért.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 14)

Köszönöm, további jó munkát, és szép nyarat


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 15)

Sziasztok!
Firefoxnál, és IE nél is JOBBRA FENN a keresés ablak rálóg a "BESZÉLGETÉSEK, ÉRTESÍTÉSEK, KILÉPÉS " GOMBRA.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Június 15)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Firefoxnál, és IE nél is JOBBRA FENN a keresés ablak rálóg a "BESZÉLGETÉSEK, ÉRTESÍTÉSEK, KILÉPÉS " GOMBRA.


Nekem nem lóg rá, (Firefox)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 15)

Nekem ilyen:


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 16)

Miért nem jók a linkjei a mostani fórummotornak?
akár e-mail-ban küldöttek akár más hol


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 16)

hg1dmt írta:


> Nekem ilyen:


 
Nálam az említett gombok egy sorral feljebb a sötétkék csíkban vannak.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 16)

LRJudit írta:


> Nálam az említett gombok egy sorral feljebb a sötétkék csíkban vannak.


---------------
Köszi az infót, de ez engem nemigen vigasztal.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 16)

Flamingó írta:"A pm itt Beszélgetések
névem található, ugyanúgy jobbra fenn a halványkék soron a nicked mellett.
Ha olyan a beállításod,lehet, hogy a kereső ablak pont takarja."
Milyen beállításról van szó? Hol tudom visszaállítani?
A gépemen változtatást nem csináltam, de mégis takarja a keresés ablak. (Ezt már többen jelezték)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Az albumok mérete korlátozott? 121 makro fotót akartam feltenni. 2 x próbáltam 100 után megnyugtatott, hogy csak semmi pánik - az album nem elérhető hibát kaptam


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 17)

Nem lehet megjegyzést írni az album fotóihoz:


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 17)

LRJudit írta:


> Nálam az említett gombok egy sorral feljebb a sötétkék csíkban vannak.


Nekem az alatta levő világoskékben.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 18)

Nem kaptam választ a hibás link-küldésre #2910
például most is ez az értesítő jött e-mailban:



> Kedves safranek, cdurmol válaszolt a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán követett témádra.
> *Csak egyetlen betűt változtass meg 2.*


 
itt az alátakart link:
http://canadahun.com/forum/temak/csak-egyetlen-betűt-változtass-meg-2.33659/page-23#post-3846787
2 link hibás a 3-ból
A kiküldött levélben(az idézetben lévők)
-----------------------------------------------
Bizony bizony jó néhány hivatali minőségben adott válasz, nem a lényeget válaszolta meg
Mint Tárnoknál is láttam #2693
Én most érdemi választ szeretnék
Hol láthatom az elküldött privát-leveleket?
Mert a "Beszélgetések" nem átlátható
A beérkezett leveleket eddig külön láthattam
Az elküldött leveleket is képes volt csoportosítani
Most csak egy ömlesztett "Beszélgetések" van ami nem átlátható
Küldés utánaz ömlesztett beszélgetésekhez tér vissza
Ahol nem látható a feladó és a címzett(persze a feladó elküldött levélnél nem is kell hisz az user küldte
De a címzett az fontos
Vagy pedig a régi elküldött levelek között tudtuk ellenőrízni
Nem áttekinthető


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 19)

Nagyon szeretném úgy beállítani a fórumot, hogy a legfrissebb hsz legyen elől.
Nem lehet vagy csak én nem találom?
Ha nem csak én nem találom, lesz-e mód erre?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

safranek írta:


> Nem kaptam választ a hibás link-küldésre #2910
> például most is ez az értesítő jött e-mailban:
> 
> 
> ...


*Mivel rendszerszinten másképp épül fel a jelenlegi motor (kb úgy mint a 2 frissitéssel ez előtti), ezért a fenti sorból a /forum részt ki kellene hagyni.*
*Ezt azonban csak a webmester (Goyo) tudja megtenni.*
*Ahogy irta az átállást követő kb 2 hét után kezdi el a hibák kijavitását, ami, ha a nagy meleg nem zavar be - ezen a héten el is kezdődik.*
*Mielőtt megkérdezed, hogy miért csak Goyo tudja kijavitani, azért mert ez csak admin joggal lehetséges és az egységesség érdekében ilyen módositásokat még Melitta sem tesz, megvárja vele Goyo-t,*


> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Bizony bizony jó néhány hivatali minőségben adott válasz, nem a lényeget válaszolta meg


*Jó lenne tudni mire gondolsz. A hivatkozott hozzászólás számomra azt tükrözte, higy tar_nok tagunk nincs tisztában az internetes fórumok által használt fogalmak jelentésével. és ezért a CH technikáját hibáztatja.*
*Itt egyébként hivatali minőségben a tuljdonos (Melitta) jár el, a kormányosok pedig, moderálnak esetleg tájékoztatnak. Én például azért igyekszem a technikai kérdéseket megválaszolni, mivel 7 éve használom a CH-t, igy van némi gyakorlatom, de az új dolgokat nekem is tanulnom kel, mint minden tagnak.*


> Mint Tárnoknál is láttam #2693
> Én most érdemi választ szeretnék
> Hol láthatom az elküldött privát-leveleket?
> Mert a "Beszélgetések" nem átlátható
> ...


*A régi pm-ek valóban ömlesztve vannak, azonban az új - összefüggő üzeneteket a gmail-hez hasonlóan csoportositani fogja, ha minden igaz. Nálam legalábbis ezt az elvet követi.*


> Nem áttekinthető


 
*Ezt a Google-nél is sokan elmondták és aztán mégis hozzá tudtak szokni.*


LRJudit írta:


> Nagyon szeretném úgy beállítani a fórumot, hogy a legfrissebb hsz legyen elől.
> Nem lehet vagy csak én nem találom?
> Ha nem csak én nem találom, lesz-e mód erre?


 
*Nem vagy egyedül én sem találom. Ha lehetséges a webmester be fogja állitani.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 19)

> *Jó lenne tudni mire gondolsz. A hivatkozott hozzászólás számomra azt tükrözte, hogy tar_nok tagunk nincs tisztában az internetes fórumok által használt fogalmak jelentésével. és ezért a CH technikáját hibáztatja.*
> *Itt egyébként hivatali minőségben a tuljdonos (Melitta) jár el, a kormányosok pedig, moderálnak esetleg tájékoztatnak. Én például azért igyekszem a technikai kérdéseket megválaszolni, mivel 7 éve használom a CH-t, igy van némi gyakorlatom, de az új dolgokat nekem is tanulnom kel, mint minden tagnak.*


Azt kérdezted mire gondolok
Hát beadtam a linket utána két hivatalnoki hozzászólás volt
A semmitmondó az volt ahol a barátjelöltek hívatlan megjelenésére tiltakozott
Erre az a válasz érkezett: hogyhogy mnics barátod?Hát itt mindannyian azok vagyunk
Egy technikai kérdére egy ilyen válasz csak semmitmondónak minősíthető
Mert nem a technika hibáját ismeri el
-----------
Ettől függetlenül: Nem kétlem amit írsz Nincs a tag tisztában


> * A hivatkozott hozzászólás számomra azt tükrözte, hogy tar_nok tagunk nincs tisztában az internetes fórumok által használt fogalmak jelentésével. és ezért a CH technikáját hibáztatja.*


Éppen csak én azt a kisebb részét vettem észre a hozzászólásának Miszerint a barátlistájára felkerültek ismeretlenek
Nevezzük akár követőknek is
Talán itt lehet zavar
Én megfigyelésem szerint: kétféle követők vannak

Én követek valakit(mondjuk ez a barátkérő régi nevén)Vagy kapcsolatok
Vagy más követ engem Ez is csak kapcsolat régi nevén Ehhez nem kell hozzájárulnom!! Ez okozhatott zavart *tar_nok tagnál*
Ez lehetett kéretlen barátok számára. Összekeverte mert összekeverhető a kétféle lista jelentése!
A barátlista az amikor mind a két listán ott van valaki.a általam követetteken és az engem követők listáján is
Ez egy bődült marhaság, egyszerűből csináltak zavarosat
-----------
De akkor is a *tar_nok* kérdésére legalább egy ilyen válasz illett volna nem pedig egy semmitmondó érzelmi
No hát szaporítottuk a szót ismét!
De te kérdezted mire gondolok
utóirat:
Jól eladták ezt a szoftvert ide


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 19)

*Azt elfelejtetted, hogy a régi rendszerben a barátkérőt el kellett fogadni, csak akkor lettetek "barátok".*
*Vagyis a tagunk (hozzánemértő módon) elfogadta a barátkérőket.*
*A szoftvert illetően a régit cserélni kellett, mert megszűnt hozzá a rámogatás és a webmester ezt választotta, de ettől már irtam.*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 19)

hg1dmt írta:


> Nekem az alatta levő világoskékben.


 
Sikerült elérnem azt az állapotot, ami nálad van.
Nyomogasd a ctrl- gombokat addig, míg át nem jutnak a hiányzó gombok a sötétkék sorba.
Nagyítva van a böngésződ, azért tűntek el.
Chrome-ban, firefox-ban és IE-ben próbáltam.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 20)

> *Új*
> ​*Azt elfelejtetted, hogy a régi rendszerben a barátkérőt el kellett fogadni, csak akkor lettetek "barátok".*
> *Vagyis a tagunk (hozzánemértő módon) elfogadta a barátkérőket.*


Ha nekem írtad
Válaszom:Nem felejtettem el
Csupán ezt az eshetőséget mint alapvető és magától értetődő nem vehettem figyelembe
Hiszen mindenki tudja kit fogadott el és mit csinált
Ezt fel sem tételezem hogy ennyire gyökér lehet inkább más okát kerestem
(és talán írta Ő senkit nem vett fel)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 20)

safranek írta:


> Ha nekem írtad
> Válaszom:Nem felejtettem el
> Csupán ezt az eshetőséget mint alapvető és magától értetődő nem vehettem figyelembe
> Hiszen mindenki tudja kit fogadott el és mit csinált
> ...


 
*Igen neked irtam.*
*A tagunk viszont valami olyat irt, higy abszolut nem ért a rendszerhez és hiába nyomogat bármit, tehát automatikusan a felugró barátkérőket jóváhagyhatta.(Talán nem sértem meg a privát szféráját, ha elárulom, hogy jóval hatvan feletti, tehát nem hihetetlen a hozzá nem értése.)*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 20)

Nem mindég függ a kortól.
Különbözőképpen hanyatlunk!
Az előtanulmány sokat számít és a frissen maradást segítő folyamatos tréning
Ismerek egy volt vegyészmérnököt aki 70 körül van és le képes körözni helyzetfelismerési képességben. Sok 35 éveset
Bízom benne 20 év múlva is közöttünk lesz ugyanilyen helyzetfelismerő képességgel
De ez már nem tartozik a fórumtémához


----------



## khaty21 (2013 Június 20)

Nem találom a régebbi blogbejegyzéseimet?? Segítenétek??


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 20)

khaty21 írta:


> Nem találom a régebbi blogbejegyzéseimet?? Segítenétek??


 

Ezt keresed?
[HIDE]http://canadahun.com/blog/khaty21.198995/[/HIDE]


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

Nem csak Flamingónak szól:
Ki jött már rá hol mutatja a tagok online bent létét?
Egy üzeneténél is kellene
Vagy a profil oldalán
*Láthatóság nincs kikapcsolva!!*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 21)

safranek írta:


> Nem mindég függ a kortól.
> Különbözőképpen hanyatlunk!
> Az előtanulmány sokat számít és a frissen maradást segítő folyamatos tréning
> Ismerek egy volt vegyészmérnököt aki 70 körül van és le képes körözni helyzetfelismerési képességben. Sok 35 éveset
> ...


*Az előtanulmány tényleg számit, de az is sokat jelent, hogy hány évesen kezded. Nem mindegy, hogy 45/55vagy65 évesen.*



safranek írta:


> Nem csak Flamingónak szól:
> Ki jött már rá hol mutatja a tagok online bent létét?
> Egy üzeneténél is kellene
> Vagy a profil oldalán
> *Láthatóság nincs kikapcsolva!!*


*Vélhetőleg még nem volt ideje a webmesternek hozzárendelni a nickekhez a státuszt.*
*Egyelőre - ahogy már irtam csak - a nickre kattinva, az utoljára aktiv-ból tudsz következtetni.*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 21)

safranek írta:


> Nem csak Flamingónak szól:
> Ki jött már rá hol mutatja a tagok online bent létét?
> Egy üzeneténél is kellene
> Vagy a profil oldalán
> *Láthatóság nincs kikapcsolva!!*


 

[HIDE]http://canadahun.com/[/HIDE]


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

*LRJudit*
Nem tudom miért írtad amit írtál az nem ad megoldást
#2930
Ha netán a Jelenlévő tagok listára gondoltál akkor rosszul gondoltad, nem az volt a kérdés
Flamingo felette megadta a választ még nincs megcsinálva az online jelzés
A kérdéses tag neve mellé(bárhol látod hozzászólását) ott szokott lenni a jel(most még nincs)
Vagy a profiloldalánál is( majd lesz)


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 21)

safranek írta:


> *LRJudit*
> Nem tudom miért írtad amit írtál az nem ad megoldást
> #2930
> Ha netán a Jelenlévő tagok listára gondoltál akkor rosszul gondoltad, nem az volt a kérdés
> Flamingo felette megadta a választ még nincs megcsinálva az online jelzés


 

Mi a különbség?


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 21)

LRJudit írta:


> Mi a különbség?


Isten ments hogy bántásnak vedd
Ha nem ismered a különbséget
Neked teljesen mindegy
Ám mégis elmondom
Egy kellemes kényelmi dolog
Ha pl a szokott témában jársz látod a szokott ismerősök hozzászólásait
Ott a neve és a logója. Ott azonnal láthatod hogy bent van-e?

Ha a Összesített CH-n lévők listáját nézed

El kell menni oda
Ott egy hosszú listát kapsz Ami lehet 1000-2000 név is
*Valójában nem a bennlévő összesre vagy kíváncsi Hanem csak 1-2 re(közvetlen partneredre)Ott az adott témában*
A hosszú listát nem kell végignézned. Mindez körülményes és felesleges.Éppen erre találták ki a neve melletti státuszjelzést
Mutatok egy példát rá:


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Június 21)

Az igazi kellemes kényelmi dolog az lenne, ha a legfrissebb hsz-ek lennének elől!
A többire inkább nem válaszolok!
Érezd jól magad!


----------



## Integra (2013 Június 22)

Sziasztok!
Régebben már állandó tag voltam- megvolt a megfelelő mennyiségű hozzászólás, most azzal szembesültem, hogy mégsem látom az ún. "rejtett tartalmakat". Mi lehet az oka?
Integra


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 22)

Integra írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Régebben már állandó tag voltam- megvolt a megfelelő mennyiségű hozzászólás, most azzal szembesültem, hogy mégsem látom az ún. "rejtett tartalmakat". Mi lehet az oka?
> Integra


 
A rejtett tartalom megjelenítése,nem csak az állandó tagságtól függ
Hanem a link feltételekor beállított HIDE állapottól
Ha köszönöm re állították akkor nyomni kell egy köszönöm-öt(bár ezt ki is írja olyankor)
Ha lezárt téma akkor írni kell az adott téma kormányosának
Ideiglenesen feloldja a zárást


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

Éppen hogy nincs problémám
Inkább örömmel veszem:Van felugró értesítés már


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Június 23)

szeretném megérdeklődni azt, hogy pl. van néhány topik, amit a friss tartalmakban látok, és mondjuk még soha nem jártam abban a topikban, - mint most pl. a sok-sok vizet kell inni címűben - és kíváncsi lennék az utolsó bejegyzésre, ami ugye friss bejegyzés. De nem enged egyből, hiába mutatja az utolsó oldalt, nem tudok rálépni, csak apránként néhány oldalanként. Ez így marad? A gyakrabban látogatott topikoknál, felajánlja az utolsó oldalt, de csak az oldal tetejére visz, a hozzászólásig már nem megy. Azelőtt ezt megtette.
Pontosítok: Ez csak akkor van így, ha a Nemrég frissült témák c. csoportból szeretném kiválasztani a topikot. De akkor a többször látogatott topikoknál is így van, vagyis nem tudok egyből az utolsó oldalra jutni, csak ha elmegyek a topik "helyére", és onnan választom ki. akkor rendben van. elnézést, ha bonyolult voltam....remélem azért érthető.....


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 23)

Arima3 írta:


> De akkor a többször látogatott topikoknál is így van, vagyis nem tudok egyből az utolsó oldalra jutni, csak ha elmegyek a topik "helyére", és onnan választom ki. akkor rendben van. elnézést, ha bonyolult voltam....remélem azért érthető.....


 
Az oldalszámok felsorolásánál van: Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz
Az visz oda, értelemszerűen


----------



## Hubardoni (2013 Június 23)

Először is köszönöm,hogy az érdekünkben fáradoztatok és fáradoztok!!!----Volt egy olyan lehetőség film üzenetek esetében,hogy a jobb sarokban levő számra kattintva (pl.#222) létrejött az "üzenet egyedülálló megjelenítése" és ezt könyvjelzőzni lehetett. Így minden üzenetet különállóan menteni lehetett.Mivel ez már nem működik, ha ugyanazon oldalról 2-3 üzenetet szeretnék könyvjelzőbe tenni,nem lehetséges,csak az egész oldalt lehet elmenteni.Ezzel kapcsolatban lesz valami változás?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Június 23)

safranek írta:


> Az oldalszámok felsorolásánál van: Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz
> Az visz oda, értelemszerűen


Ezt köszönöm szépen, de ez a problémámon nem segít. Ha olyan topik kelti fel az érdeklődésemet a - mégegyszer mondom - a *Nem rég* *frissült témák* közül, (fórum főoldal) ahol nem jártam még, értelemszerűen az első olvasatlan is az első oldal. az aktuálisra pedig nem enged rálépni, az utolsónak jelölt oldal nem aktív!!! Csak akkor tudok, az utolsó oldalra jutni, ha a topikot felkeresem a "helyén" vagyis a kategóriák között valahol. Ha így sem érthető, akkor inkább hagyjuk a fenébe. Legfeljebb nem olvasok ilyen topikokat.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 24)

*Szép festmények, műalkotások*
*Még nem jártam ott mégis tud az utolsó oldalra ugrani*
És nem a témán belülről léptem rá
Hanem a gyökeréből
Még ha nem is a fórum főoldalról
Szóval a probléma nem érzékelhető
A Film, színház, tánc altémái közül mindenütt van oldalfelsorolás
És ugrik az utolsó oldalra
-------------
A sok-sok vizet kell inni is ki lett próbálva
Ott nem találom a gyökerét eleve az oldalra mentem
Erről nincs tehát véleményem
Az Eszem-íszom témán belől kell lennie. Ott nem látom ezt a témát. Ám minden társ-témája ahol van oldalfelsorolás.Azt mind kipróbáltam és ugrik az utolsóra
Sajnálom tényleg nem érthető mit kérdezel


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 24)

LRJudit írta:


> Sikerült elérnem azt az állapotot, ami nálad van.
> Nyomogasd a ctrl- gombokat addig, míg át nem jutnak a hiányzó gombok a sötétkék sorba.
> Nagyítva van a böngésződ, azért tűntek el.
> Chrome-ban, firefox-ban és IE-ben próbáltam.


Köszönet, most jó!


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

Csatlakozom az oldalra ugrással bajlódókhoz.

A *felső oldalszámsor* minden topik felett hibás nálam. Sem az első oldalra nem tudok onnan ugrani, mert nem kattintható az a kocka, sem az utolsóra. Az "Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz" kockának csak a jobb széle kattintható. A sor közepén levő oldalszámok viszont kattinthatók.
Ha a lap tetején vagyok, le kell gyalogolnom az alsó oldalszámsorhoz, ott gond nélkül oda lépek, ahová szeretnék. 
Chrome böngészőt használok, ha ez számít.


----------



## Grósz Magdolna (2013 Június 24)

Sziasztok, új vagyok még és lenne néhány kérdésem. A státuszom jelenleg új tag, mit kell ahhoz tennem, hogy állandó tag legyek? Csak azért kérdezem, mert ha jól értelmeztem, akkor 20 hozzászólás kell hozzá, ezt több, mint 1 hete teljesítettem is, de nem lettem állandóvá. 
Illetve a régebbi, lezárt témáknál (pl. keresztszemes) rengeteg helyen nem látom a csatolmányokat, vagy nem működnek a linkek. Ez azért lehet, mert már megszűntek, lekerültek a tartalmak? Sok helyen látom még őket, ezért nem értem a logikát benne. 
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## evapatocs (2013 Június 24)

Arima3 írta:


> Ezt köszönöm szépen, de ez a problémámon nem segít. Ha olyan topik kelti fel az érdeklődésemet a - mégegyszer mondom - a *Nem rég* *frissült témák* közül, (fórum főoldal) ahol nem jártam még, értelemszerűen az első olvasatlan is az első oldal. az aktuálisra pedig nem enged rálépni, az utolsónak jelölt oldal nem aktív!!! Csak akkor tudok, az utolsó oldalra jutni, ha a topikot felkeresem a "helyén" vagyis a kategóriák között valahol. Ha így sem érthető, akkor inkább hagyjuk a fenébe. Legfeljebb nem olvasok ilyen topikokat.





cdurmol írta:


> Csatlakozom az oldalra ugrással bajlódókhoz.
> 
> A *felső oldalszámsor* minden topik felett hibás nálam. Sem az első oldalra nem tudok onnan ugrani, mert nem kattintható az a kocka, sem az utolsóra. Az "Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz" kockának csak a jobb széle kattintható. A sor közepén levő oldalszámok viszont kattinthatók.
> Ha a lap tetején vagyok, le kell gyalogolnom az alsó oldalszámsorhoz, ott gond nélkül oda lépek, ahová szeretnék.
> Chrome böngészőt használok, ha ez számít.


Sziasztok!

Azt hiszem mindketten ugyan arról beszéltek,és nagyon is érthetően fogalmazva kedves Arima3.
Sajnos ez igy igaz,hogy a főlap tetején lévő "friss témánál" bizony nem hozza az utólsó lapot
-Azt hiszem a kormányosok tudnak róla,mert Flamingó már emlitette egy korábbi hozzászólásában,úgy hogy várjunk türelemmel...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 24)

Grósz Magdolna írta:


> Sziasztok, új vagyok még és lenne néhány kérdésem. A státuszom jelenleg új tag, mit kell ahhoz tennem, hogy állandó tag legyek? Csak azért kérdezem, mert ha jól értelmeztem, akkor 20 hozzászólás kell hozzá, ezt több, mint 1 hete teljesítettem is, de nem lettem állandóvá.


*Például rá kellett volna kattintani az aktiváló linkrea regisztrációkor.*
*E nélkül hiába is szólsz hozzá , nem változik a státuszod.*
*HA az admin olvassa ezt a bejegyzést, manuálisan fog aktiválbi. Ha nem holnap jelzem felé. (Azt, hogy olvasta, a like-ból fogom/od tudni.)*


> Illetve a régebbi, lezárt témáknál (pl. keresztszemes) rengeteg helyen nem látom a csatolmányokat, vagy nem működnek a linkek. Ez azért lehet, mert már megszűntek, lekerültek a tartalmak? Sok helyen látom még őket, ezért nem értem a logikát benne.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


 
*Ha a hozzászólás 2 évnél régebbi, akkor a csatolmány nagy valószinűséggel már nincs meg. (Jelenleg ekkora kapacitást tudunk finanszirozni.)*
*A linkek - ha külsők - nem tőlünk függenek, hanem az adott tárhelytől. Ha jelzik a halott linket töröljük, bár egyelőre sajnos még a jelentő rendszer sem működik igazán.*


----------



## Grósz Magdolna (2013 Június 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Például rá kellett volna kattintani az aktiváló linkrea regisztrációkor.*
> *E nélkül hiába is szólsz hozzá , nem változik a státuszod.*
> *HA az admin olvassa ezt a bejegyzést, manuálisan fog aktiválbi. Ha nem holnap jelzem felé. (Azt, hogy olvasta, a like-ból fogom/od tudni.)*
> 
> ...


 

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!!


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 26)

cdurmol írta:


> Csatlakozom az oldalra ugrással bajlódókhoz.
> 
> A *felső oldalszámsor* minden topik felett hibás nálam. Sem az első oldalra nem tudok onnan ugrani, mert nem kattintható az a kocka, sem az utolsóra. Az "Ugrás az első olvasatlanhoz" kockának csak a jobb széle kattintható. A sor közepén levő oldalszámok viszont kattinthatók.
> Ha a lap tetején vagyok, le kell gyalogolnom az alsó oldalszámsorhoz, ott gond nélkül oda lépek, ahová szeretnék.
> Chrome böngészőt használok, ha ez számít.


*Nem kétlem hogy ezt tapasztalod te is*
*Én kijelentem:*
*Nálam jól működik a felső számsor*

És egyben ideírom:Firefox böngészőt használok
Lehet ebben is kereshető a gond Különbözik a Böngésző
(csak ötlet mert mindég az eltérés adja a hibát)
Megjegyzem egy linknek minden böngészőben ELVILEG egyformán kellene működni
Persze ha szuper jó a link


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 26)

safranek írta:


> *Nem kétlem hogy ezt tapasztalod te is*
> *Én kijelentem:*
> *Nálam jól működik a felső számsor*
> 
> ...


 
*Annyiban egésziteném ki, hogy nálam Safari és Chrome alatt is működik (mind win, mind mac rendszeren), illetve androidos mobilon is.*
*Talán segit, ha kilépsz, törlöd az összes CH-s sütit.*


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 27)

Sziasztok!​​Egyetlen gondom van. A saját feltöltéseket, hogy tudnám utólag szerkesztgetni?​Előre is köszi.​​


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 27)

tailorpupu írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Egyetlen gondom van. A saját feltöltéseket, hogy tudnám utólag szerkesztgetni?
> Előre is köszi.


 
*A módosit gombbal, de ez csak a beirást követő 24 órában lehetséges.*


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 27)

Az a nagy helyzet, hogy rossz helyre tettem az egyik fotós csomagot. Később találtam meg ahová való.​Gondoltam, így megoldom.​


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 29)

tailorpupu írta:


> Az a nagy helyzet, hogy rossz helyre tettem az egyik fotós csomagot. Később találtam meg ahová való.​Gondoltam, így megoldom.​


Ha rossz helyre tetted akkor módosít>törlés


----------



## tailorpupu (2013 Június 29)

Köszi a törődést. A mikor rájöttem a bakira, már késő volt.

* Háttérképek (abstrakt, állatok, tájképek... stb.) - Saját makrófotók*

Fotó album - Makrofotók 

Ez lenne. Üdv. pupu


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 29)

Nem lehet hozzászólni, nem lehet feltölteni, Hiba ablakot nyit állandóan ( ne pánikoljak) , megpróbálom újra, meg újra, később ott a sok hozzászólás - feltöltés (fotó album ) egy csomó idő megy el felesleges. Nem lehet a saját (hibásan sikerült) hozzászólást módosítani, nem tudok egy ismerőst név szerint megkeresni a tagok között.
-
Az átállás sikeresen ???? megtörtént, 1-2 hétig a türelmeteket kérjük
goyo, 2013 Június 2


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 29)

Hozzászóláskor fellépő hiba.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A módosit gombbal, de ez csak a beirást követő 24 órában lehetséges.*


Ez nem szerencsés, a sajátomat bármikor javítani tudjam. Lehet, hogy csak 3 nap múlva veszem észre, hogy rossz meghatározást írtam egy rejtvénybe,(mondjuk, mert nem voltam gépközelbe) javítani kellene !


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 29)

hg1dmt írta:


> FLAMINGO írta:
> 
> 
> > *A módosit gombbal, de ez csak a beirást követő 24 órában lehetséges.*
> ...


Mit mondjak az időkorlátra?:
Van valami jogos a felvetésben
DE néhány fórumon egyáltalán nem engedik a törlést,a módosítást allandóan
Ez jónak látszik
Ám ellenérvet is lehet felhozni.Általában azt szokták: A hozzászólásod nem a te tulajdonod
Attól kezdve hogy közzétetted már birtokba vette a fórum és a világ.
Az volt még ellenérv: harag és kilépés estén ne tegye tönkre az eredeti hozzászóló az üzeneteit
Ám erre lehetne más mód is.pl akkor kikapcsolni ha kilépését jelzi
Vagy pl legyen 1 hónapos módosítási korlát
--------------
Érdemes lenne más megoldásokon is gondolkodni


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 29)

hg1dmt írta:


> Ez nem szerencsés, a sajátomat bármikor javítani tudjam. Lehet, hogy csak 3 nap múlva veszem észre, hogy rossz meghatározást írtam egy rejtvénybe,(mondjuk, mert nem voltam gépközelbe) javítani kellene !


 
*Safranek gyakorlatilag megválaszolta a felvetést.*
*Azzal egésziteném ki, hogy anno a 48 óra azért lett felére csökkentve, mert volt aki módositotta a hozzászólását egy vitafórumban (ráadásul filozófiai témában), majd visszahivatkozott, hogy ő nem is irta le azt ami miatt vitába szálltak vele és mivel a viták nem mindig a világ szomszédos pontjai között zajlanak, a válaszreakció sem azonnali.*
*Nem vagyunk tökéletesek, a szabályaink sem azok, de amig élnek két választása van az embernek: elfogadja és betartja, vagy továbbáll...*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 29)

Egy ponton csorbul az érvelésed Átlátszó:


> * azért lett felére csökkentve, mert volt aki módosította a hozzászólását egy vitafórumban*


*Mint tény igaz de erre a védelem: Be kell idézni a hozzászólást*
Arra már nem terjed ki a módosítás*.*Tehát az nem állhat fenn hogy Ő azt nem is írta
Ezért hamis az érvelés.*Tehát az akkori döntés hibás volt* Felül kell vizsgálni mert az érv nem jó
-----------------------
Ezzel elütni azt a jogosnak tűnő felvetést (Miszerint szeretné módosítani a hibás hozzászólását a kérdező.)
Nem eléggé átgondolt.
Mindég a megoldást kell keresni, nem kitérni (érvek csaphatnak össze)az a dolguk


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 29)

safranek írta:


> Egy ponton csorbul az érvelésed Átlátszó:
> 
> *Mint tény igaz de erre a védelem: Be kell idézni a hozzászólást*
> Arra már nem terjed ki a módosítás*.*Tehát az nem állhat fenn hogy Ő azt nem is írta
> ...


 
*Sokszor én sem idézem be az adott hsz-t, pláne, ha többen is érintettek.*

*A lényeg, hogy ez a szabály. Vagy elfogadod, vagy itthagyod a CH-t.*

*A hibát egyébként lehet a jelentő gombbal jelezni a kormányosnak és javit, mint pl a halott linkek cseréjénél. (Nekem volt olyan napom, hogy egyszerre több, mint 15 film halott linkjeit kérte cserére két tag és e mellett még az egyebekre is kellett időt szoritanom, mert pl a canadatars-on nem csak moderálok, hanem admin tevékenységet is folytatok, de nem folytatom, mert már ez is öntömjénezés.)*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

Most például nem lehet érteni a reagálást:Minden szabályt emberek hoznak józan mérlegelések alapján
Van egy olyan beállítás aminek a hibájára (volt észrevétel) *volt kérés annak megváltoztatására* erre combozik a válaszoló: takarodjatok innen
Miért ez az erőből tagokkal beszélés?(nem ember van talán egy szabály mögött)
Ahelyett hogy mérlegelnék az érveket?
És ha van lehetőség amitől jobbá válna minden,
Azt figyelembe venné a CH és nem így beszélne a tagokkal
Bármely szabály lehet rossz is,van lehetőség annak megváltoztatására.Csak jóindulat kérdése


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 30)

*Pedig egyszerű a helyzet. Te egy magántulajdonban lévő ingyenes szájt szabályait kritizálod. *
*Ha nem tetszik - nem kell látogatni.*
*Ha ez erőből reagálás, akkor erőből reagáltam. *
*Kötve hiszem, hogy ha elmész egy moziba, étteremben és ott az a szabály, hogy nem gyújthatsz rá, akkor azt elkezded kritizálni, hogy hülyeség (mert netán láncdohányos vagy), inkább nem mész olyan helyre.*
*A hibákkal kapcsolatban: tudjuk, hogy vannak, a lehetőségeinkhez mérten igyekszünk tenni ellene, de egyelőre csak ennyre futja.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

_Éppen az időtartam megváltoztatására van igény_
_Ennek kérik a mérlegelését és módosítását_
Már én is szerettem volna 24 óra után módosítani
Ezért hát én is jelzem kérésünket és felvetésünket
A hg1dmt által javasolt 3 napra emelni a módosít-hatási időt
Beidézem a hozzászóló tagokat:


tailorpupu írta:


> Sziasztok!​​Egyetlen gondom van. A saját feltöltéseket, hogy tudnám utólag szerkesztgetni?​Előre is köszi.​​





hg1dmt írta:


> Ez nem szerencsés, a sajátomat bármikor javítani tudjam. Lehet, hogy csak 3 nap múlva veszem észre, hogy rossz meghatározást írtam egy rejtvénybe,(mondjuk, mert nem voltam gépközelbe) javítani kellene !


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 30)

A tapasztalatok beepitesevel alakitottuk ki kozosen a kormanyosokkal es a tagokkal a szabalyzatunkat.
NAgyon keves korlat van ,de ami van, annak meg vannak a maga tapasztatai . A 24 oras modositas maradni fog, pontosan eleg ido arra ,hogy javitani lehesen vagy modositani, esetleg kitorolni minden beironak a sajat hozzaszolasat, ha valamiert meggondolta magat.


----------



## safranek (2013 Június 30)

Ezek a tapasztalatok mára tálán elavulttá válhattak*(az idő változik, az Amerikai alkotmány is elavul.Tervezik a megmódosítását! *_Jobbágyfelszabadítást is tettek Abszolutisztikus monarchia alatt_*.Csak ehhez *_felvilágosult_* abszolutista kellett (Mária Terézia)*
Egy felülvizsgálati próbát megér nem?
Ha már ismét felmerült a jelzés az elégtelenségre


hg1dmt írta:


> Ez nem szerencsés, a sajátomat bármikor javítani tudjam. Lehet, hogy csak 3 nap múlva veszem észre, hogy rossz meghatározást írtam egy rejtvénybe,(mondjuk, mert nem voltam gépközelbe) javítani kellene !


----------



## Melitta (2013 Június 30)

Hinni a templomba kell. Nem egy, nem ket eset tortent es csak rombolas teljes vonalon, puszta "joindulatbol".
Semmi akadalya modositani egy hozzaszolast 24 ora utan barmelyik kormanyos megteszi , ha valaki ugy gondolja megis nagyon fontos szamara.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Safranek gyakorlatilag megválaszolta a felvetést.*
> *Azzal egésziteném ki, hogy anno a 48 óra azért lett felére csökkentve, mert volt aki módositotta a hozzászólását egy vitafórumban (ráadásul filozófiai témában), majd visszahivatkozott, hogy ő nem is irta le azt ami miatt vitába szálltak vele és mivel a viták nem mindig a világ szomszédos pontjai között zajlanak, a válaszreakció sem azonnali.*
> *Nem vagyunk tökéletesek, a szabályaink sem azok, de amig élnek két választása van az embernek: elfogadja és betartja, vagy továbbáll...*


-----------------------
Szerintem az eddigi legdurvább kirohanása a válaszolónak ez a kijelentés" *két választása van az embernek: elfogadja és betartja, vagy továbbáll..." Ezt szándékosan nem neveztem válasznak, mert egy ilyen nagy létszámú közösség felé ezt leírni enyhén szólva is a közösség lenézése, akkor is, ha ez most nekem szól -** ( bár az "át álltunk", és a " probléma a fórum kezelésével" rengeteg problémát vet fel, tehát mások is reklamálnak. Úgy látszik az én "nyafogásomnál" szakadt el a cérna. .... Haver itt ingyen kapsz mindent, tehát kuss... Örülök az eddigi kellemes társaságnak, a sok kellemesen itt töltött órának, és a sok itt szerzett barátnak. *


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Június 30)

hg1dmt írta:


> -----------------------
> Szerintem az eddigi legdurvább kirohanása a válaszolónak ez a kijelentés" *két választása van az embernek: elfogadja és betartja, vagy továbbáll..." Ezt szándékosan nem neveztem válasznak, mert egy ilyen nagy létszámú közösség felé ezt leírni enyhén szólva is a közösség lenézése, akkor is, ha ez most nekem szól -** ( bár az "át álltunk", és a " probléma a fórum kezelésével" rengeteg problémát vet fel, tehát mások is reklamálnak. Úgy látszik az én "nyafogásomnál" szakadt el a cérna. .... Haver itt ingyen kapsz mindent, tehát kuss... Örülök az eddigi kellemes társaságnak, a sok kellemesen itt töltött órának, és a sok itt szerzett barátnak. *


 
Pedig válasz volt, igaz nrm a te felvetésedre. Ha továbbolvastad a témát, akkor észrevehetted, hogy safranek szállt vitába velem a fórumot illetően.
Maga a piros sor pedig az élet rengeteg más területére is áll.
Pl munkahely, az ország ahol élsz, esetkeg egy másik közösség. A szabályokat ritkán tudod magad alakitani.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2013 Június 30)

Nem igazán probléma, csak kis kényelmi dolog, amivel van egy kis gondom.
Ha belépek a fórum egy topic-jába, mindig az első oldalra tesz, akkor is, ha már olvastam a több oldalt . (A réginél oda kerültem, ahol az első olvasatlan volt.)
Mivel vannak topic-ok amiket folyamatosan látogatok, ilyenkor jó lenne az utolsó oldalra kerülni, de fenn, ahol az oldalszámok vannak, nem tudok az utolsó oldaléra kattintani. Viszont ha lemegyek a lap aljára, ahol szintén van ez az oldal választó sáv, már gond nélkül az utolsó lapra tudok lépni. Nem olyan nagy probléma, de jó lenne, ha ez a dolog jól működne, mert a több száz oldalas topic-oknál tényleg elég kényelmetlen így keresni meg a végét a témának.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2013 Június 30)

Pontosítanom kell az előbbi hozzászólásomon, mert az előbb beléptem egy ilyen általam rendszeresen látogatott témába, és a 66. oldalra tett, viszont innen sem tudtam az utolsó oldalra lépni, csak alul.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Június 30)

Én minden aktuális (utolsó) oldalt elmentek a kedvencek közé. Minden látogatáskor, a régit meg törlöm. Van a kedvencek között egy CH mappa, oda teszem be.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 1)

Tisztelt Valaki!!!
Legalább azt tegyétek lehetővé, hogy egymásnak tudjunk üzenetet küldeni. A cím jó, hiszen a profilján kattintottam a privát beszélgetésre, szerencsésebb lenne a privát ÜZENET kifejezés, hiszen beszélgetni a szánkkal szoktunk. Azért kicsit adjunk a magyar nyelv meghatározásaira.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 1)

hg1dmt írta:


> Tisztelt Valaki!!!
> Legalább azt tegyétek lehetővé, hogy egymásnak tudjunk üzenetet küldeni. A cím jó, hiszen a profilján kattintottam a privát beszélgetésre, szerencsésebb lenne a privát ÜZENET kifejezés, hiszen *beszélgetni a szánkkal szoktunk.* Azért kicsit adjunk a magyar nyelv meghatározásaira.


 
És a chat (cset, csevegő...)?
*Mellesleg, ahogy már megirtam (de biztos az átálltunk-ban), a Gmail-hez hasonlóan szedi csokorba az új motor az egyes tagpárok közötti üzenetváltásokat, amit lehet beszélgetésnek is nevezni.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 1)

Az angolban 4-5 kifejezés van a beszél-re. Különbséget kellene tenni, Ha privát üzenetet akarok küldeni, az nem beszélgetés. A hozzászólók azért helytelenítik az egyes meghatározásokat, mert helytelen, nem megmagyarázni kellene, hanem annak a "kedvébe járni" akiért az oldal van. Minek jelezzük a hibát, ha csak kioktatást kapunk? Még mindig hibát jelez privát írásánál, album feltöltésnél... Legyen szép a ti napotok is!


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 2)

A privát üzenet kifejezést már megszoktuk
Lehet Flamingó amit mond beszélgetés értelmezés is mint kibővített és kissé nem pontos elnevezés
Valójában nem hangot kiadott beszélgetés.
Az üzenet(vagy levél) mégis jobban fedi a valóságot
A privát üzenet kifejezést már megszoktuk és bevált


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 2)

> Pl munkahely, az ország ahol élsz, esetleg egy másik közösség. A szabályokat ritkán tudod magad alakítani.


Hogy ne álljam meg szó nélkül eme kemény és nem emberbaráti megközelítést
Igaz! Igen ritkán tudjuk alakítani a szabályokat
*Ám még sem mindenütt *van így mert nem válik be a gyakorlatban
Vegyük példának amit mondasz:
Munkahely:Erre létezik a kollektív szerződés(ha még van?)Ezen is módosítanak időnként
Hogy,közösségibb,legyen a munkakörülmény
Még munkaidő kezdésének az időpontját is lehet igazítani ha igény van rá
Óvodai közösségnél is van figyelembe-vevés pl- mikorra tudja hozni a gyereket a szülő
*Felismerte hatékonyabb a munkavégzés ha jól érzik magukat* és kollektív érzés jön létre (csapatépítő-találkozók,könnyítés a ridegségen a szabályokban)
Egy jó munkahely (Persze nem a Multi, de még az is).Törekszik arra, kellemesebb emberibb, odafigyelőbb legyen(ne csak látszatban,mert az kiderül és bukik a kezdeményezés)

Ország, Önkormányzat szabályrendszere:Ott is a szabályokat, elvileg a közösség érdekében Őket meghallgatva hozzák.Mondjuk képviseleti rendszeren keresztül
No már most: Ha a szabályok jók,a közösség által elfogadhatóak.Akkor ritkán jön létre kezdeményezés annak megváltoztatására
Most hagyjuk a magyar példát itt túlhatalom jött létre. Ám ez is visszakozni kénytelen.Mivel okos politikus belátja, békére kell törekednie
Ha rosszak, akkor az elégedetlenség hangot ad.Ezt pedig egy okos szervezet figyelembe veszi éppen az élhetőség miatt
*Talán a szervezetek közül a katonaság a kivétel*(De ez itt nem katonaság)
Ám a munkahelynek. a városvezetésnek,ésszerű és helyes figyelembe venni a z emberek véleményét és a szerint hozni a szabályokat
Rossz szabály,nem szabály,azt meg szokták változtatni
Kivéve a önkényuralmi rendszereket


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 2)

hg1dmt írta:


> Tisztelt Valaki!!!
> Legalább azt tegyétek lehetővé, hogy egymásnak tudjunk üzenetet küldeni. A cím jó, hiszen a profilján kattintottam a privát beszélgetésre.


 #2974 *Ez itt egy hibabejelentés volt erre válaszoljunk (válaszoljatok moderátorok)*
Én is válaszolnék.De előbb kipróbálom mi a hibajelenség mert én nem tapasztaltam
Nos én a profilnál lévő információk > Privát beszélgetés indítása gombra kattintva,* tudtam* hg1dmt-nek privát üzenetet küldeni
Más egyszerűbb módszer is létezik. itt a hozzászólásoknál van a logó és a név>Amire kattintva felugrik egy ablakocska
Abban vannak lehetőségek: Profil oldal,Privát beszélgetés indítása stb..
Innen is kipróbálva elindít egy üres megcímzett Privát beszélgetés (üzenet)ablakot,vagy lapot ki miként használja
Ez is képes levelet küldeni megfelelően
Vagyis lehetővé tette a CH ismét hogy Privát üzenetek menjenek
Lehetséges én itt koptatom a számat és nem is a technikai kérdés volt hg1dmt-é
Hanem tényleg csak elnevezésbeli hozzászólás
Ez esetben a potya munkámért és a helyfoglalásért elnézést
-----------------------------------
De mivel Ő csatolt egy képet is abból látszik mi hibaüzenetet kapott
Ezt: Csak semmi pánik kérjük adj meg egy valós címet
Nos ezt én akkor láttam amikor saját magamnak *tesztelés* céljából kívántam küldeni
Talán még ha közölné hg1dmt ki volt a címzett akinél kiírta a hibaüzenetet.Vagy csináljon több taggal tesztet
...................................
Mivel az általa észlelt hibával normál körülmények között nem találkoztam
Így megválaszolni sem tudom
Kérjük a technikai munkatársakat válaszolják meg Ők


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

safranek írta:


> #2974 *Ez itt egy hibabejelentés volt erre válaszoljunk (válaszoljatok moderátorok)*
> Én is válaszolnék.De előbb kipróbálom mi a hibajelenség mert én nem tapasztaltam
> Nos én a profilnál lévő információk > Privát beszélgetés indítása gombra kattintva tudtam hg1dmt-nek privát üzenetet küldeni
> Más egyszerűbb módszer is létezik. itt a hozzászólásoknál van a logó és a név>Amire kattintva felugrik egy ablakocska
> ...


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

Kedves barátom!
Köszönöm a kiállásodat a hozzászólásom mellett.
Kattints itt a fényképem alatti nevemre, majd válaszd a "privát beszélgetés" (még mindig) indítása.
Írj, és kattints a küldésre.
Vagy próbálj ehhez a képhez hozzászólni
http://canadahun.com/albumok/személyes39-jpg.940/view-image
Azonnal nyílik a hiba ablak. Azt mondják folyamatosan történik a javítás, de az indulás után jelzett hibák még mindig léteznek.
Miért lehetetlen a zenei fórumokat elindítani? Jóformán az összes többi megy már, mi a sorrend? Szép napot.
----------------------------------
"atyámfia has posted a comment on your image in the album" NEM LEHETNE MAGYARUL? Tudom, hogy KANADAI MAGYAROK oldala, de nem mindenki vágja az angolt.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

És még egy kérdés: Hogyan tudom az általad küldött próbákat kitörölni? Nem találok "TÖRLÉS" gombit. Nem olvasottá akarom tenni, hanem TÖRÖLNI!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

Ez mit jelent? Így hogyan állítsam be a dolgokat?
*Blogok*

Értesíts, ha valaki...

Publishes an entry in a blog that I'm watching
Publishes an entry in a blog that I'm watching
Writes a comment on an entry I'm watching
Writes a comment on an entry I'm watching
Writes a comment in one of my blog entries
Writes a comment in one of my blog entries

Likes your comment
Likes your comment


----------



## atyámfia (2013 Július 2)

@hg1dmt
Megnyitod a beszélgetést és a Beszélgetés elhagyásával törlöd! (az "Ignore future messages" kell bejelölni).

A hibaüzenet ellenére (igaz kicsit később) megjelent a hozzászólás a képnél.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 2)

*zölddel a magyaritás:*


hg1dmt írta:


> Ez mit jelent? Így hogyan állítsam be a dolgokat?
> *Blogok*
> 
> Értesíts, ha valaki...
> ...


*Sajnos még több helyen bele lehet futni ilyenekbe, mert ezeket mindet kézileg kell megirni*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

Az egész mindenséget kézzel fordítgatjátok magyarra?


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 2)

atyámfia írta:


> @hg1dmt
> Megnyitod a beszélgetést és a Beszélgetés elhagyásával törlöd! (az "Ignore future messages" kell bejelölni).
> 
> A hibaüzenet ellenére (igaz kicsit később) megjelent a hozzászólás a képnél.


-----------------------------
A beszélgetés elhagyása a beszélgetés törlése? Ez is furcsa meghatározás. Milyen szótárból fordítanak?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 2)

hg1dmt írta:


> Az egész mindenséget kézzel fordítgatjátok magyarra?


 
Szerinted azt a szoftvert, aminek nincs magyar verziója - hogyan magyaritják?
Ha megnézed pl a Open (Libra) Office-t egy hosszú köszönőlista tartozik minden nyelvhez.
(Igaz azt komplett csoport (fsf) végzi.)
Itt, mivel ez egy viszonylag behatárolt szűk csoport (webmesterek kis csoportja) számára szükséges, manuálisan kell magyaritani.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 2)

Goyo forditja es van resz amit mas, a lap aljan lathato.
​*XenForo.hu magyar fordítás*​ 
; ​*fejlesztés és tárhely - SelfMed.pro*​Gondolom orommel fogadja aki forditani akar segiteni.


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 4)

2013. júl. 4., csütörtök, 11.23.12 CEST
Sikerült a szervercsere, vagy egyelőre maradt a régi?
Ha sikerült, gratulálok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 4)

oolong írta:


> 2013. júl. 4., csütörtök, 11.23.12 CEST
> Sikerült a szervercsere, vagy egyelőre maradt a régi?
> Ha sikerült, gratulálok!


 
*Ha minden igaz ez már az új syerver, az új helyen.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 4)

hg1dmt írta:


> És még egy kérdés: Hogyan tudom az általad küldött próbákat kitörölni? Nem találok "TÖRLÉS" gombit. Nem olvasottá akarom tenni, hanem TÖRÖLNI!


*Nincs most törlés*
*De van: Beszélgetés elhagyás. Az tünteti el)*(marhaság)


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 4)

hg1dmt írta:


> Kedves barátom!
> Köszönöm a kiállásodat a hozzászólásom mellett.
> Kattints itt a fényképem alatti nevemre, majd válaszd a "privát beszélgetés" (még mindig) indítása.
> Írj, és kattints a küldésre.
> ...


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 4)

Atkoltoztunk, es a zene is meglesz mostmar hamarosan.


----------



## evapatocs (2013 Július 8)

A legutóbbi frissités alatt eltünt a kilépés ikonja. Ha bezárom az oldalt,és újból megnyitom,akkor sem léptet ki,csak ha kikapcsolom a számitógépet,és újra inditom...,vagy jobbik esetben kilépek a net-ből...Fura egy helyzet.
Más is észlelt már ilyet?


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 8)

evapatocs írta:


> A legutóbbi frissités alatt eltünt a kilépés ikonja. Ha bezárom az oldalt,és újból megnyitom,akkor sem léptet ki,csak ha kikapcsolom a számitógépet,és újra inditom...Fura egy helyzet.
> Más is észlelt már ilyet?


Kattints a nevedre , abban a sorban van, ahol a Fórumok,árverés, stb, csak jobb oldalon.

Ha az kijön, alul van a "kilépés"
Csak vigyázz,mert 2 ablak van, a kisebb az, amin a kilépést találod.
Ez az első kattintás, a másodikra egész oldal nyílik,ott nincsen kilépés.
Na jó bő lére eresztettem, remélem érthető.


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 8)

2 dolgon dilemmázok

Első kérdésem:

Szeretnék feltenni data linket, melyben zene van. De a hide nem működik. Meg kell várni,míg működni fog, csak azzal célszerű tenni?Nehogy megint baj legyen?

Második kérdésem:
A szmájlik között találtam ezt:
Ha felteszem valakinek az üzenetemben, mert megérdemli, akkor ki leszek tiltva?

Ha a válasz: nem, akkor papírt kérek róla 3 aláírással.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 9)

gledag írta:


> 2 dolgon dilemmázok
> 
> Első kérdésem:
> 
> Szeretnék feltenni data linket, melyben zene van. De a hide nem működik. Meg kell várni,míg működni fog, csak azzal célszerű tenni?Nehogy megint baj legyen?


[HIDE]*Működik a hide csak kézzel kell beirni.*[/HIDE]


> Második kérdésem:
> A szmájlik között találtam ezt:
> Ha felteszem valakinek az üzenetemben, mert megérdemli, akkor ki leszek tiltva?
> 
> Ha a válasz: nem, akkor papírt kérek róla 3 aláírással.


*A válasz 3 aláirás nélkül is nem.*


----------



## atapata (2013 Július 9)

Részemről akkor se használnám ha köteleznének rá. HI-HI

(Ezért még be sem idéztem )


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 9)

> Ha a válasz: nem, akkor papírt kérek róla


Elég ízléstelen smilie
Papírt abban a pozícióban? Sürgős?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 9)

safranek írta:


> Elég ízléstelen smilie
> Papírt abban a pozícióban? Sürgős?


Mások Meg túl prűdnek tartanak minket.
Akkor most melyik a jó?


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 9)

Nem nagy ügy ez, Safranek csak fanyarkodik.
Alapjában véve optimista, vidám és megújulásra kész,mint a Főnix madár, csak ügyesen titkolja.
Részemről csak viccnek szántam,nem gondoltam,hogy lesznek akik komolykodnak rajta.
Azt hiszem én sem tenném fel, de soha ne mond,hogy soha.Megnyugtató a tudat,hogy bármikor felhasználhatom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 9)

Safi a kákán is csomót kersők halmazának eleme, ami nem lenne probléma, ha nem lenne e nélkül is ezer gond.
Elég ha arra célzok, hogy minden staff member (azaz fórumvezető) avatarja alatt a kormányos olvasható (kivéve természetesen Melittáét), én pedig moderátor vagyok, mert anno én egy-két generációval előbb lettem kormányos mint a többi jelenlegi kolégám. Ezt átállitani fél perc, de megkeresni, kijelölni.... 4-5 másik perc, és ezer ilyen apróság van amitől a ChH még működik, de apró ám néha bosszantó dolog. Ettől még el lehetne várni a profi működést, de megvalósitani nem egyszerű dolog. Ezeket a módositásokat egy ember Goyo a webmester - végzi, mert, ha mindenki belemászna a rendszer lelkébe, abból csakhelyreállithatatlan káosz lenne a végén.
De azért kellenek ilyn tagok is.
Ami az ominózus emotikont illeti, volt itt annál már durvább is a régi rendszerben és nem panaszkodott senki.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 9)

Gledag és Flamingo


atapata írta:


> Részemről akkor se használnám ha köteleznének rá. HI-HI
> 
> (Ezért még be sem idéztem )





FLAMINGO írta:


> Mások Meg túl prűdnek tartanak minket.
> Akkor most melyik a jó?





gledag írta:


> Azt hiszem én sem tenném fel, de soha ne mond,hogy soha.Megnyugtató a tudat,hogy bármikor felhasználhatom.




Előttem egy kormányos ugyanúgy vélekedett mégsem tettetek hozzá kaján megjegyzéseket
Csak velem kajánkodtok?Nagyfiúk
Olyan, mint a Nyilas Misi este a cipőkenőccsel
*Alapjában véve ugyanaz a véleményetek,mint nekem csak én kimondom kereken*(karakteresen)
Prűd vagy nem prűd, ide vagy oda
*Ha valami ízléstelen,nem a kérdéses smilie lesz az, hanem aki használja*
És igen az előzőben is volt!!
Bár sose használtam és ma sem tenném,az obszcenitás nem illendő sem levélben sem hozzászólásban


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

Azt mondja meg nekem valaki aki már rájött hol van
A Beállításoknál volt ezelőtt olyan:
Az egész fórumhasználatra érvényes beállítás*.*_Fejlett szövegszerkesztő használata_
Egyedileg üzenetenként és levelenként megteheted a jobb felső sarokban egyszerűre állíthatóság
De nem az a gondom hogy egyszerűre akarnám állítani
Hanem éppen a fejlett nem működik jól
pl a betűkön színeket használni nem egyszerű
A kijelölt szövegrészt nem festi át.
*Csak, ha még nincs betű akkor lehet a kijelölt színnel írni
A Bold az jól működik*,az aláhúzás is jól működik


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 10)

safranek írta:


> Azt mondja meg nekem valaki aki már rájött hol van
> A Beállításoknál volt ezelőtt olyan:
> Az egész fórumhasználatra érvényes beállítás.Fejlett szövegszerkesztő használata


*Katt az avatarodra jobbra fent - beállitások - beállitások (középen), majd kipipálni "A bővített szövegszerkesztő használata hozzászólásoknál"-t.

Ami meg az emotikon-t illeti - a csúnya szavakat is ismeri mindenki, de mégsem használja, aki kulturált (vagy legalábbis igyekszik kerülni a használatát kvivéve pl Petőfi - Mit nem beszél az a..., Villon - versek...stb.)*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

De a másutt ez volt:



És igen Flamingo(köszönöm) itt valóban megtaláltam útmutatásodat másképp értelmezve
Ennek ellenére hogy jól van beállítva eredeti észrevételemet fenntartom:


> De nem az a gondom hogy egyszerűre akarnám állítani
> Hanem éppen a fejlett nem működik jól
> pl a betűkön színeket használni nem egyszerű
> A kijelölt szövegrészt nem festi át.
> ...


Sokkal döcögősebb most használni sok ponton az üzenetírás lehetőségét(ezt a mondatot kell most megköszönni( akinek tetszik)meri e valaki? És ez nem káka és csomó ez létezik
Pfujolni könnyebb a nem dicsérőt
De hát ez hibabajelemtő oldal
------------
A sablonválaszt ismerem: majd jó lesz
Türelmetlen se vagyok, ha teszem azt éppen a türelmet kérnék


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 10)

Ennek pirosnak kell lennie!
Nekem működik!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 10)

LRJudit írta:


> Ennek pirosnak kell lennie!
> Nekem működik!


*Elvben minden tagnál működnie kell, ha beállitja.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elvben minden tagnál működnie kell, ha beállitja.*


És akkor ilyenkor mi van?





Be van állítva
Megjegyzem kb 1 hete még működött.De akkor a szerkesztő felület is más volt
(A fejlett)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 10)

Nyilván te vagy az az üditő kivétel, aki erősiti a szabályt.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nyilván te vagy az az üditő kivétel, aki erősíti a szabályt.


Ugye ez az amikor rossz kábeltévé estén. Az a válasz, rossz a tévéje
Indított színezéssel: 555555555
kékre átszínezéssel: 555555555
---------------
A* kijelölés* és *delete* sem mindég működik
a backspace se törli időnként, ismeretlen pillanatokban
Megjegyzem egyszerű szerkesztőre váltva a törlés működik
kijelölés átszínezése nem jó
Csak az indított színezés
------------------------
Mintha ti magatok is írtátok volna hibáját
Az volt a mondat emlékeim szerint:Nem szereti a Word szerkesztőt
Én billentyűzetről írom_ nem másolással Word-ből
*Kipróbálom egy másik Böngészővel
Internet Explorerrel működik





Ezek szerint mégis a tévé volt a hibás !!!!!!!!*_

Most már, csak azt kéne tudni:
A Firefox, vagy az ÉN Firefoxom okozta
---------------
_No ugye, hogy ez is valós probléma volt, nem káka és csomó_
_A lényeg *a hiba oka* szűkítve és nem kimagyarázva_


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 10)

safranek írta:


> Ugye ez az amikor rossz kábeltévé estén. Az a válasz, rossz a tévéje
> Indított színezéssel: 555555555
> kékre átszínezéssel: 555555555
> ---------------
> ...



De nem CH hiba, ne tessék csúsztatni!
Ezt most firefox-ból írtam és működik!
Még nem frissítettem 22.0-ra!


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 10)

Az én firefoxom
*pirosra átszínezve
kékre átszínezve. *
*indított színezéssel*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

Arima3 írta:


> Az én Firefoxom
> *pirosra átszínezve
> kékre átszínezve. *
> *indított színezéssel*


Ez arra alkalmas segítés, hogy egy *általános *Firefoxot lássak.
Tehát ha kijelöléssel átszínezve tetted akkor az ÉN Firefoxomban a hiba
De mi?
Megkísérlek egy Firefox újratelepítést.
Még mindég nem működik


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

Akkor mivel nem boldogulok most Flamingo-t kérdezem
Mi a felelős egy Firefoxban ha a CH oldalán lévő szövegszerkesztő nem jól működik
Újratelepítés nem segített

Egy hete ugyanez a Firefox jól működött de akkor a szerkesztő felület is más volt
No és azok akik nem tudtak egy lapra ugrani Google chrome-val? Ugyanakkor én a Mozillával tudtam! #2944


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 10)

Sziasztok! Bátorkodom javasolni az "ÁTÁLLTUNK" oldal megszüntetését, nem kell két helyre írogatni a hibákat, kezelni is egyszerűbb csak itt. Szép napot. (működik a színezés, és stílus is) Ez is, ez is, ez is


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ettől még el lehetne várni a profi működést, de megvalósitani nem egyszerű dolog. Ezeket a módosításokat egy ember Goyo a webmester - végzi, mert, ha mindenki belemászna a rendszer lelkébe, abból csak helyreállithatatlan káosz lenne a végén.
> De azért kellenek ilyen tagok is.
> Ami az ominózus emotikont illeti, volt itt annál már durvább is a régi rendszerben és nem panaszkodott senki.


Erre is válaszolok:
Mert szerinted ki panaszkodott arra?
Ki hozta szóba?
Volt ott egyáltalán panasz?
Szerintem véleménycsere (beszédtéma)volt és az indítónak pedig kérdése


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok! Bátorkodom javasolni az "ÁTÁLLTUNK" oldal megszüntetését, nem kell két helyre írogatni a hibákat, kezelni is egyszerűbb csak itt. Szép napot. (működik a színezés, és stílus is) Ez is, ez is, ez is


Két témát egybekapcsolsz ez által elmosódik egyik karaktere
Az Átálltunk témáddal egyetértek
Most az Átálltunkat írod vagy színezést?
--------------------------
Mert a színezéshez hiányzik információ:
Jelesen az milyen böngészővel csináltad
Valamint nem ad, megoldást arra:* akkor mi a baj?*
Arima3 előtted már adott mintát Firefoxra Ez után merült fel a kérdés:Én mit tegyek?
Újratelepítés megtörtént
_Valamint úgy emlékszem oldalra ugrás gondod neked is volt_
Ugyanakkor nekem pedig nem
Felteszi a kérdést,ilyenkor mi a baj?
*Talán nem böngésző-független a CH?*
Az információd a színre úgy lett volna teljes,ha Böngészőt is közölsz, így is köszönjük


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 10)

safranek írta:


> Akkor mivel nem boldogulok most Flamingo-t kérdezem
> Mi a felelős egy Firefoxban ha a CH oldalán lévő szövegszerkesztő nem jól működik
> Újratelepítés nem segített
> 
> ...


*Például valamilyen kiterjesztés/bővitmény összevész a CH motor valamelyik részével.*

*Azt látatlanban mondom, hogy akár törölheted is a FF-t akkor is megmarad a gépeden egy pár MB-s fájl, amiben alapvető információk eltárolódnak, hogy újratelepitésnél pl a régi jelszavakat, beállitásokat ne kellejen újra bevinni.*


hg1dmt írta:


> Sziasztok! Bátorkodom javasolni az "ÁTÁLLTUNK" oldal megszüntetését, nem kell két helyre írogatni a hibákat, kezelni is egyszerűbb csak itt. Szép napot. (működik a színezés, és stílus is) Ez is, ez is, ez is


*Az "átálltunk" elvben nem a hibák jelzésére szolgál, de néhány tagunk arra hasznlja - mivel erről a témáról pl nem rud és csak azt látja a frissek között, mert oda sokan és gyakran irtak/irnak. Egyelőre marad.*


safranek írta:


> Két témát egybekapcsolsz ez által elmosódik egyik karaktere
> Az Átálltunk témáddal egyetértek
> Most az Átálltunkat írod vagy színezést?
> --------------------------
> ...


*A CH annyira böngésző független, hogy okos telefonról is működik. (Gyakran én is azon keresztül böngészem a CH-t és amikor "hejje sirási hubákat ejtek" többnyire ez az oka, mert már nem látom jól a bevitt szöveget egy telefonnyi kijelzőn,)
Ami a szineket illeti, elvileg minden bekapolt fejlett szövegbeviteli ablak esetén az aláhúzott A betűre kattintva elő kell jönnie a használható szinskálának.
Ha nem, akkor a géppel vagy a rajta lévő szoftver beálltásával van gond, mivel olyan sw nincs, ami válogat és csak néhány gépen hajlandó futni, annak ellenére, hogy alkalmas a futtatására.
Ez alatt azt értem, hogy mivel a böngészők alapból java kompatiibilisek a kódokat értelmezniük kell, amennyiben engedélyezve van azok futtatása az adott böngészőben.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ami a színeket illeti, elvileg minden bekapolt fejlett szövegbeviteli ablak esetén az aláhúzott A betűre kattintva elő kell jönnie a használható színskálának.
> Ha nem, akkor a géppel vagy a rajta lévő szoftver beállításával van gond, mivel olyan sw nincs, ami válogat és csak néhány gépen hajlandó futni, annak ellenére, hogy alkalmas a futtatására.
> Ez alatt azt értem, hogy mivel a böngészők alapból java kompatiibilisek a kódokat értelmezniük kell, amennyiben engedélyezve van azok futtatása az adott böngészőben.


Ez érint engem erre kell válaszolnom
A színskála persze hogy előjön. Ilyenen nem akadnék fenn
Ráadásul az is bizonyítja hogy *nem azt mondtam nem ír színnel*
Hanem a kijelölt szöveget nem festi át
Írsz itt bizonyos java kódokról
*Ez tökéletesen látszik amikor egy indított színes írást kezdesz.Átváltasz egyszerű szerkesztőre ott látszik a kód.*
*Ám az átfesteni szándékozott kijelölt szövegrészhez,el sem helyezi a kódot*
Mint írtam a delete sem működik. Kivág-gal kell eltávolítani
Az is csak akkor működik, ha a további lehetőségekre váltok
*Nos akkor azt látom nincs megoldásod csak te is csodálkozol*
Mert a szoftverhibát tagadod! Melyiket?
a CH-ét vagy a Mozilláét?
*Ha nem helyezi el a Java kódot akkor mi a baj?*
Mondtam hogy döcög az üzenetszerkesztő
*Csak a színkódokat nem helyezi el*
Ha visszaolvasol azt is látod Explorerrel jó
De 1 hete ezzel is jó volt
Bár akkor másképpen nézett ki az üzenetszerkesztő felület
*Nem ilyen volt a legördülő színskála*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 10)

safranek írta:


> Ez érint engem erre kell válaszolnom
> A színskála persze hogy előjön. Ilyenen nem akadnék fenn
> Ráadásul az is bizonyítja hogy *nem azt mondtam nem ír színnel*
> Hanem a kijelölt szöveget nem festi át
> ...



Bár látszólag szeretettel átgörgeted amit írok, de azért strapálom magam.
Ma frissítettem a firefox-ot (22.0), aminek az lett a következménye, hogy állandóan javascript hibát üzent.
Letöröltem és visszatelepítettem a 20.0 verziót (ez volt a gépemen letöltve), most megint minden rendben van!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 10)

*Hogy rövidre zárjam: a te gépeden nem működik valami, de ezt ott helyben kell kideritened (vagy valamelyik hozzáértő kollégádnak, barátodnak) mivel - amint irtam - olyan sw nincs, hogy azonos körülmények és beállitások mellett (win, FF,...) csak egyik helyen működjön.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

Lehet hogy igazad van lehet hogy nincs
Nem válaszolja meg azt a többek által jelzett azonos jelenséget,hogy náluk nem működött egy valami az új fórumon pl az oldalra ugrás,másoknál pedig másik Böngészővel működött!!
Ez lényegében mégis egyfajta közös jelenségre mutat:Nem csereszabatos egyenlően, minden Böngészőre a fórummotor
Egészen addig amíg Goyo nem állít valamit rajta
*Azt sem magyarázza meg hogy 1 hete egy másmilyen legördülő színskálával működött* a Firefoxon nálam
Következtetésem: azt a színskálát ha visszaállítaná ismét működne
Tehát az üzenetszerkesztő átállítása rontotta el
Arra sem reagáltál, hogy a kódokat nem helyezi el(ami az egyszerű szerkesztőre váltáskor látszik,ha indított szín van)
----------
Az oldalra-ugrás problémája és más egyéb itt előforduló bejelentés Cáfolja azt hogy minden szoftver egyformán működjön
legfeljebb a problémák egyedi-emberekre történő mutogatása arra jó hogy idő és technikai megoldás hiánya miatt ne foglalkozzatok tovább az ügyekkel
Nos most itt éppen én vagyok a segítségkérő De lesznek mások is problémával
Én egyelőre elkínlódok az üzenetszerkesztő döcögésével és fogom látni ki milyen problémát hoz elő ami nálam vagy Flamingónál jó lesz
További sok sikert a fórummotor beállításához
Én még az üzenetszerkesztő sajátosságát igyekszem magam megoldani
E-mailban más fórumtárs is jelezte nála sem jó mindég


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *... - olyan sw nincs, hogy azonos körülmények és beállítások mellett (win, FF,...) csak egyik helyen működjön.*


*Ezzel tökéletesen egyetértek
---------------------------------------*

A_ Google_ Chrome-mal is *működik az üzenetszerkesztő* csak a Firefoxszal nem. hmm...


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

Kénytelen vagyok írni ugyanabban a témában mert információra leltem a XenForo üzenetszerkesztő hibájával kapcsolatban
Minimális de sejteti hiba van vagy volt vele:http://xenforo.hu/temak/megjelent-a-xenforo-1-1-5-verziója.5/
idézet:


> A XenForo 1.1.5 fontosabb hibajavításai:
> 
> Regisztrációs hiba jelenik meg a regisztrációs űrlapot nem tartalmazó oldalon is .
> A keresési rendszerben a téma átirányítások is indexelődhetnek.
> ...


*Az üzenetek sorközi módosítása le lett tiltva a...*
No hát, ez már mutatja *én jól kifogtam!*Lesz még ebben a hajóban másvalaki is, hogy lesz egy komoly gondja a XenForo-val
Amit Flamingo és Goyo sem tud orvosolni
Csak ne hülyézzék le a hibabejelentőt


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 11)

*Akkor tisztázzuk:

A xenforo hibáit (csakúgy mint bármely más fórummotorét) a készitői tudják javitani a visszajelzések alapján.
Az itt futó xenforó beállitásait csak Goyo (pontosabban admin jogosult) tudja módositani.
Ennek az az egyszerű oka, hogy, ha egyszerre többen is állitgatnák, az biztos működésképtelenséghez vezetne.

A moderátori jogosultságú kormányosok az egyes hozzászólásokat és témákat tudják mozgatni, törölni.

A tagok pedig a saját üzeneteiket tudják korlátozott időintervallumban módositani, törölni.
Az összes felmerülő problémát ezek függvényében lehet megpróbálni orvosolni.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 11)

safranek írta:


> Két témát egybekapcsolsz ez által elmosódik egyik karaktere
> Az Átálltunk témáddal egyetértek
> Most az Átálltunkat írod vagy színezést?
> --------------------------
> ...


---------------------------
"Most az Átálltunkat írod vagy színezést?" A hozzászólás az általam feleslegesnek ítélt fórum megszüntetésére íródott, de a végén kipróbáltam a szöveg színezését, és a karakterek váltását is. Firefox 21.0 böngészőt használok. A "TARTALOM / BEÁLLÍTÁSOK / SZÍNEK lapon nézd meg a böngésződ színeinek beállítását. A rendszerszíneket kell engedni. Szép napot


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 11)

LRJudit írta:


> Bár látszólag szeretettel átgörgeted amit írok, de azért strapálom magam.
> Ma frissítettem a firefox-ot (22.0), aminek az lett a következménye, hogy állandóan javascript hibát üzent.
> Letöröltem és visszatelepítettem a 20.0 verziót (ez volt a gépemen letöltve), most megint minden rendben van!


---------------------------------
Kapcsold ki a Firefox frissítését, én is engedtem, aztán közölte, hogy a telepített kiegészítők nem kompatibilisek a frissített böngészővel. Mindig gondold át, hogy szükséged van-e frissítésre, ha elég ami most tud, megéri-e a kockázat egy esetleges hibaüzenet árán?


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 11)

hg1dmt írta:


> ---------------------------------
> Kapcsold ki a Firefox frissítését, én is engedtem, aztán közölte, hogy a telepített kiegészítők nem kompatibilisek a frissített böngészővel. Mindig gondold át, hogy szükséged van-e frissítésre, ha elég ami most tud, megéri-e a kockázat egy esetleges hibaüzenet árán?


Alapvetően nem is használom a firefox-ot, crhome párti vagyok.
A 21.0-ás nekem is jól működött, de csak a 20.0-ás volt a gépemen.
Azt tettem vissza.
Az egész windows frissítést sem bízom az automatikusra.
Tekergetem az agyamat, de nekem az a hibaüzenet azt jelenti, hogy a firefox 23.0 a hibás.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 11)

LRJudit írta:


> Alapvetően nem is használom a firefox-ot, crhome párti vagyok.
> A 21.0-ás nekem is jól működött, de csak a 20.0-ás volt a gépemen.
> Azt tettem vissza.
> Az egész windows frissítést sem bízom az automatikusra.
> Tekergetem az agyamat, de nekem az a hibaüzenet azt jelenti, hogy a firefox 23.0 a hibás.


-----------------------
Tedd vissza a 21.0 - át


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

hg1dmt írta:


> ---------------------------------
> Kapcsold ki a Firefox frissítését, én is engedtem, aztán közölte, hogy a telepített kiegészítők nem kompatibilisek a frissített böngészővel. Mindig gondold át, hogy szükséged van-e frissítésre, ha elég ami most tud, megéri-e a kockázat egy esetleges hibaüzenet árán?


A tanácsot köszönöm.
A frissítéseket kikapcsolom általában csak bajt hoznak.
A mostani gondoknál Különbö9ző dolgokat próbáltam:

Teljesen kitöröltem a meglévő 3.6.27-et. Szűzen feltettem a 21 verziót
*Mivel azzal sem volt jó ezért ismét eltávolítottam*.Újra szűzen feltettem a 3.6.27-et
Ez a jól kezelhető külalaki forma
*A java-t a legújabbra frissítettem*(mégsem jó)
A színezést trükkösen csinálom: előbb a további lehetőségeket kell választani,megnyomni a formázás eltávolítása
Utána már időnként átszínez.
Ha nem látszik akkor felküldöm az üzenetet
Ott már időnként érvényesíti a színeket.
Ha mégsem
Visszahívom módosításra.Ekkor már eléggé jól dolgozik
De mindég meg kell nyomni a további lehetőségeket
----------------------------------


> hg1dmt írta:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------------
> > .................. A "TARTALOM / BEÁLLÍTÁSOK / SZÍNEK lapon nézd meg a böngésződ színeinek beállítását. A rendszerszíneket kell engedni.


Ezt amit írsz még nem próbáltam ígéretesnek látszik
Ha ez megoldja köszönöm és te vagy a legkreatívabb
*-----------------*


Flamingo írta:


> *A xenforo hibáit (csakúgy mint bármely más fórummotorét) a készitői tudják javitani a visszajelzések alapján*.


Ezt gondoltam én is
Ám éppen arról írta Goyo a beidézett részben
Rossz a *xenforo* üzenetszerkesztője Nem jól működik aFirefoxal
http://xenforo.hu/temak/megjelent-a-xenforo-1-1-5-verziója.5/


> Az üzenetek sorközi módosítása le lett tiltva a Firefox 23 (jelenleg Aurora channel) kiadásában, mert nem működik megfelelően.


Az a gyanúm hg1dmt Több hiba is fenn fog maradni ha megcsinálom amit írsz
Mert a szín csak az egyik gond ott van még a delete és a backspace hiba
Az üzenetek sorközi módosítása rossz mindenképp
Megbirkózom vele a fent leírt módokon vagy ha megunom használom az ósdi Internet Explorert vagy a GogleChrome-mot
Az a gyanúm itt (a világban) elenne játszanak a Firefoxnak a szoftverfejlesztők


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 11)

safranek írta:


> A tanácsot köszönöm.
> A frissítéseket kikapcsolom általában csak bajt hoznak.
> A mostani gondoknál Különbö9ző dolgokat próbáltam:
> 
> ...


----------------------
Nem értem, nekem színez, karakter méretet, és karakter fajtát is változtat. A többi hiba Golyo dolga, értelmezhetetlen megfogalmazások (beszélgetés elhagyása, törlés helyett.....) És az albumok feltöltésénél lenyilló megnyugtatás, hogy ne parázzak. Valamint a képekhez történő hozzászóláskor beugró hiba üzenet. stb. De legalább működik hiba jelzés ellenére is.Vissajöttem módosítani _ It most, hogy elküldtem az üzenetet azt írta, hogy "Az üzeneted megjelent" hajrá Golyó


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 11)

hg1dmt írta:


> ----------------------
> Nem értem, nekem színez, karakter méretet, és karakter fajtát is változtat.
> 
> A többi hiba Golyo dolga, értelmezhetetlen megfogalmazások (beszélgetés elhagyása, törlés helyett.....) És az albumok feltöltésénél lenyilló megnyugtatás, hogy ne parázzak. Valamint a képekhez történő hozzászóláskor beugró hiba üzenet. stb. De legalább működik hiba jelzés ellenére is.Visszajöttem módosítani _ It most, hogy elküldtem az üzenetet azt írta, hogy "Az üzeneted megjelent" hajrá Golyó


*Köszönöm*
De nem kell az összeset felsorolni, mint írtam több oldallal előrébb, a* bold*, a betűméret ből az 5-,a karakterfajtája, mind működik csak a szín és a delete és a backspace hiba trükkös
-------
A hajrá Golyó  -val egyetértek
a szoftverfejlesztőknek még van mit tenniük a xenen


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 11)

hg1dmt írta:


> -----------------------
> Tedd vissza a 21.0 - át


Ma már letöltöttem egy 21.0-t, de az hibás volt!
Unszolásodra újra nekifutottam, sikerült is letölteni és telepíteni.
Köszönöm!


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 12)

Alakul szépen a privát üzenetek oldal beállítása Goyo részéről
*Már be lehet jelölni műveletre*, több üzenetet(a törlés is meglesz nemsoká a felpattanóban, gondolom)
Köszönjük a folyamatos munkát


----------



## Angica69 (2013 Július 12)

Minden oldalon, ugyanazon a helyen megjelenik egy felirat, eltakarva az oldal tartalmát. "A weblap nem található... stb. Ez csak egy kis részlet, de majdnem a képernyő közepén látható, kitakarva az oldal tartalmának azt a részét. Nem tudom, ez a gépem hibája, vagy technikai probléma. Köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 12)

Sziasztok!

Masnak mukodik a nyitooldalon (http://canadahun.com/forum/) a "nemreg frissult temak" novesztese? Ott egy dropdown, alapbol 10 van kivalasztva, de hiaba valtom huszra, otvenre, szazra, nem tortenik semmi. Nalam legalabbis. (nemtulregi firefox)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 12)

ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok)
Az oldalt lezártuk, folytatása ITT (katt rá!)

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
A fórum nem található.
------------------------
Vagy csak én vagyok béna? Ha létezik kérném a címét!


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

Angica69 írta:


> Minden oldalon, ugyanazon a helyen megjelenik egy felirat, eltakarva az oldal tartalmát. "A weblap nem található... stb. Ez csak egy kis részlet, de majdnem a képernyő közepén látható, kitakarva az oldal tartalmának azt a részét. Nem tudom, ez a gépem hibája, vagy technikai probléma. Köszönöm a segítségeteket!


Nem közlöd milyen Böngészővel láttad ezt
Akkor közlöm én mert rákényszerültem más hiba miatt. Böngészőket kipróbálni
Az Internet Explorernél én is láttam ugyanazt a látványt amit írsz
De aGoogle chrome és a Firexoxnál nincs


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

hg1dmt írta:


> ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok)
> Az oldalt lezártuk, folytatása ITT (katt rá!)
> 
> CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
> ...


*Nem te vagy béna itt olvasható amit írsz: #1581
Valóban
nincs link a katt ide alatt*
Gjodie a volt kormányos elfelejtette(GJodie, 2012 Január 2 )
Talán itt a folytatása* : ZENE V - csatolások*
ennek az elnevezése is jobb és nyitott
*ZENE- hide néven nincs több *(én nem találtam)
változási folyamat:
Zene II. + Pótlásra váró zenei feltöltések >
ZENE III. új - csatolások > ZENE IV - csatolások > *ZENE V - csatolások*
Bár én tévedhetek lényeg hogy a zene V. él és nyitott
Azt a link-hiányt pótolhatnák(mutasson akárhová de legyen)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 13)

*Javitottam, most a zene II-re mutat a link.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Javitottam, most a zene II-re mutat a link.*


Ggyors voltál és alapos
gondolom a Zene II-ből történetileg is végigvisz a legújabbhoz
(megvallom én nem követtem végig)
Köszönjük neked


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

Visszavonom amit mondtam nincs is kijavítva: *#1581*
http://canadahun.com/temak/zene-hide-teljes-albumok.26143/page-80#post-3292430


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 13)

*De ki van jaitva, sőt a kedvedért az összes " zene " téma végére odatettem a következő linkjét*


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *De ki van jaitva, sőt a kedvedért az összes " zene " téma végére odatettem a következő linkjét*


Nincs kijavítva. Legalábbis azon az 1581-es h.sz.-en, amit a Safranek beidézett, (belinkelt) azon nincs kijavítva.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

*#1581*
Most érkeztem:
Valami baj lehet a ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok) | 80. oldal *#1581 *üzenetével vagy a teljes oldallal mert ott nincs kijavítva(vagy kivan de nem érvényesült)
Ez látszik felénk is módosítva lett moderátor által
De ki van javítva aZene II.* #10847* utolsó üzenetében
Jó a ZENE III. *#968* utolsó üzenete
Rossz a ZENE IV *#9120* utolsó üzenete (az automata link miatt (fórum szó))
Megjegyzem nem az én kedvemért mert a hibát nem én jeleztem Csupán utánanéztem mit mond a bejelentő (hg1dmt)
Flamingo te talán másikat javítottál(vagy gubanc van)
Talán a zene II javítottad
*Holott én linkekkel jelzek pontot nem csak megnevezéssel*
A kattintással menj oda *#1581*
Bízz bennem pontosan mutatok
Kikerestem melyik üzenetről beszélt hg1dmt


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

Mire az előzőt végigírtam működik
De előttem szóló Arima3 nak sem működött
-------------
akkor lezárva a témát neked köszönjük de a "kavar"-t (működik/nem működik)dolgot a szoftvernek nem köszönjük


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 13)

*Leellenőriztem - igaz csak a zene végén lévő zeneII-re mutató linket - Chrome alatt, megnéztem Safari ban Mac-en, megnéztem androidos telón.
Mindháromnál működik, újfent nálad lehet a gond (esetleg lépj ki, töltsd be az oldalt újra, mert a sütiket törölni kell).
Az utolsó - zene IV-nél a zeneV-re mutató linket tényleg nem ellenőriztem le rendesen, most ott a jó is.
Halkan jegyzem meg, hogy akit a zene érdekel, az az alfórumból simán végig tudja böngészni az összes őt érdeklő témát.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 13)

safranek írta:


> *#1581*
> Most érkeztem:
> Valami baj lehet a ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok) | 80. oldal *#1581 *üzenetével vagy a teljes oldallal mert ott nincs kijavítva(vagy kivan de nem érvényesült)
> Ez látszik felénk is módosítva lett moderátor által
> ...




Ne írd nekem hogy nálad lehet a gond (én nem írtam ilyet)csak állapot-jelentés volt
De ott nincs jelezve hiba(tehát jó)
-----------------------------
Befejezésül:
Engem,nem érdekelt ez a zenei dolog(szerintem is meg lehet találni)
Csak mint hibajelenség és legyen jó miatt néztem végig
Megártott nekem a 38 éves hibaelhárítási kötelezettség (véremben van)
Egy istent hívek: Ami rossz az meg kell csinálni
Minden link mutasson valahová lehetőleg jó helyre
A link az egy szolgálat másoknak





Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat A kiküldött e-mailekben egyetlen kattintás sem visz jó helyre
A fórum szó miatt
Ez az engemet érdeklő dolog
Minek akkor az értesítés, ha nem ugrik sehová a rossz link generálás miatt
*Az összes fórumon lévő link rossz helyre mutat (ami a fórumon belülre céloz*) (a régiek (a fórum + szó miatt)Ez baromi nehéz lehet megcsinálni gondolom a költözés és a szoftverváltás miatt van
Tudom ez megint Goyo dolga


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 14)

safranek írta:


> *Nem te vagy béna itt olvasható amit írsz: #1581
> Valóban
> nincs link a katt ide alatt*
> Gjodie a volt kormányos elfelejtette(GJodie, 2012 Január 2 )
> ...


-------------------------------------
"Nem te vagy béna itt olvasható amit írsz: #1581"
-------------------
Hát ez is zsák utca:
CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 14)

Valamit tisztázzunk!
A Zene l-ll-lll-lV-V egyedi 1,2, dal feltöltését szolgáló oldalak. A ZENE- hide (Teljes albumok) pedig teljes albumokra szakosodott oldal volt, és most azt nem találom. A ZENE V is át lett keresztelve Kedvenc dallamok V-re , miért. aki keresi az a régi címet keresi.


----------



## AndiC (2013 Július 14)

ha a zene-hide-ot keresed, mint kórokozó már nincs, és másik nem is lesz. ne keressük, szokjunk hozzá. tisztáztam.
a többi topik, néhányuk átnevezve de eredeti tartalommal, itt: Dallamról-Dallamra (Kultúra-művészet-...).


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 14)

Köszönjük :-(


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 15)

Feltettem pár albumot, de nem találok lehetőséget az albumhoz további képek hozzáadására. Most, ha van egy "makrofotók" album, és további képek készülnek nyissak mindig új albumot?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 15)

hg1dmt írta:


> Feltettem pár albumot, de nem találok lehetőséget az albumhoz további képek hozzáadására. Most, ha van egy "makrofotók" album, és további képek készülnek nyissak mindig új albumot?


*Kipróbáltam.
Létrehoztam egy új albumot, majd bővitettem.

Az album képére kattintva - a halványkék "manage images" (még nem magyaritotta Golyó - képep módositása)-ra kattintva, majd a fájlok feltöltése-t választva bővithető az album.*


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 15)

Már kérdeztem,hogy hogyan csináljak hide-ot,hogy a célnak megfeleljen.
Csak egy-egy dal miatt lenne szükségem rá,ami a 8 MB felett van, de szép, azt a datára feltenném, és hide-ba a linkjét a zenetopikba, le tudná tölteni, aki akarja.

Kaptam választ,hogy kézzel kell.
Próbálgattam, a homokozó topikban de nem sikerült, kívülállóként is letölthetőre sikerült.
Nem vagyok jó a kézimunkában.

Látom,hogy a hangoskönyv topikban már sikeresek, de nem akarom őket zavarni a kérdéseimmel a munkájukban.
Szarkasztikus megjegyzések a szellemi szintemről nagyon nagyon érzékenyen érintenének,úgyhogy kérem ezt mellőzni.
Valaki vezesse már le, mit tegyek?
Köszönettek: gledag


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 15)

Mivel megint megváltozott a fórum felület már most én sem találom az előző hide lehetőségeket
Tedd ezt amit én tettem:

link hide próba:
hide thanks
[Hide=thanks]
http://data.hu/get/6734889/I._Oserdoben_sivatagban_1970-86.z01
http://data.hu/get/6734890/I._Oserdoben_sivatagban_1970-86.zip
[/Hide]
A linkek elé beteszed ezt: Hide [ ] a két zárójel közzé
A linkek után beteszed ezt: /Hide [ ] a két zárójel közzé
Ezek vezérló kódok *úgy látszik most nincs rá nyomógomb*
Mivel kilépve is láttam ezért a fent leírt módszernek hibája van.
[Hide]
http://data.hu/get/6734889/I._Oserdoben_sivatagban_1970-86.z01
http://data.hu/get/6734890/I._Oserdoben_sivatagban_1970-86.zip
[/Hide]
A köszönet gomb funkciót én nem tudom betenni
Hogy én miért láttam kilépve mint feloldott tartalom ezt nem tudom.
A probléma érdekel de most álmos vagyok holnap folytatom a fejtörést
[Hide]*Nem találom a megoldást a köszönöm gomb nyomás általi feloldásra bár nem is fontos hogy nyomogassanak köszönetet*
[/Hide]
ismét:hide reg
[HIDE=REG]*Ez itt talán a hide reg*[/HIDE]


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 16)

Előzőhöz fűzni valóm eddig igaz: A linkek elé beteszed ezt: Hide [ ] a két zárójel közzé
Ma kipróbáltam a linkek mögé ha nem teszem a bezárót /
Hide akkor is működik

[HIDE-THANKS]A többi: fel nem derített dolog, kérdéses nekem is[/hide-thanks][HIDE-THANKS]



[HIDE-THANKS]*Ez a köszönetre való feloldás kilépve is látom*,[/HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS][/hide-thanks]


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 16)

gledag írta:


> Már kérdeztem,hogy hogyan csináljak hide-ot,hogy a célnak megfeleljen.
> Csak egy-egy dal miatt lenne szükségem rá,ami a 8 MB felett van, de szép, azt a datára feltenném, és hide-ba a linkjét a zenetopikba, le tudná tölteni, aki akarja.
> 
> Kaptam választ,hogy kézzel kell.
> ...


*Safranek bő lére eresztett magyarázata rövidítve:
(hide) a rejtendő link(ek) (/hide)
A () helyett természetesen szögletes zárójelet kell használni.
Ha a végére nem teszed ki, akkor a CH motor automatikusan odabiggyeszti a (/hide)-t, de akkor a linkek után irt esetleges magyarázat is rejtésre kerül.*


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 16)

Köszönöm a válaszokat, a leírtak alapján újra végigcsináltam:
Nekem vendégként is látszik:
http://canadahun.com/temak/homokozÓ-avagy-prÓbÁlkozom-de-nem-megy.17814/page-59#post-3861775

Gondolom,hogy azt a szöveget kellene beírni, ami a köszönömmel nyitható, csak már nincsen ilyen,nem emlékszem a varázsigére.

Neki miért sikerül?:
http://canadahun.com/temak/hangoskönyv-és-társai-ii-2013.35157/page-70#post-3861782


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 16)

gledag írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszokat, a leírtak alapján újra végigcsináltam:
> Nekem vendégként is látszik:
> http://canadahun.com/temak/homokozÓ-avagy-prÓbÁlkozom-de-nem-megy.17814/page-59#post-3861775
> 
> ...



*A köszönöm-ös ugyanezen elv alapján működik csk a hide helyett (HIDE-THANKS) írandó.*
*Vendégként pedig azért látszik, mert a sütik ott vannak a gépeden, amik alapján a CH be tud azonosítani *


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kipróbáltam.
> Létrehoztam egy új albumot, majd bővitettem.
> 
> Az album képére kattintva - a halványkék "manage images" (még nem magyaritotta Golyó - képep módositása)-ra kattintva, majd a fájlok feltöltése-t választva bővithető az album.*


---------------------------
Köszönöm, és 100 fölöttire is bővíthető ??? mert feltöltésnél 100-nál több nem ment fel, ezért kellett 2 "makro" albumot csinálni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 16)

hg1dmt írta:


> ---------------------------
> Köszönöm, és 100 fölöttire is bővíthető ??? mert feltöltésnél 100-nál több nem ment fel, ezért kellett 2 "makro" albumot csinálni.


*Természetesen azt nem próbáltam és bevallom nem tudom, hogy van-e feltöltési korlát.
Logikailag nézve, lehet, hogy a képek száma két helyiértéken tárolódik és ez max 99, viszont a száz szerintem már amúgy sem átlátható mindenki számára.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 16)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Természetesen azt nem próbáltam és bevallom nem tudom, hogy van-e feltöltési korlát.
> Logikailag nézve, lehet, hogy a képek száma két helyiértéken tárolódik és ez max 99, viszont a száz szerintem már amúgy sem átlátható mindenki számára.*


---------------------
Köszi. Szép napot


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 16)

Flamingo írta:


> *A köszönöm-ös ugyanezen elv alapján működik csk a hide helyett (HIDE-THANKS) írandó.
> Vendégként pedig azért látszik, mert a sütik ott vannak a gépeden, amik alapján a CH be tud azonosítani *


Igen kipróbáltam a rohadék sütik belenéznek az ember gatyájába is
Amíg nem törlöd emlékszik és utána valóban már tényleg igazi vendégként létezhetsz
És nem látszik a rejtett link
-----------------
Flamingo míg te ezeket a hide dolgokat hónapokkal évekkel előbbről tudtad
Nekem viszont magamnak kellett a netet végigböngésznem a megoldásról a feltett kérdés megválaszolásáért 90% os eredménnyel sikerült
Miért nem tettétek közre ha már itt most nincs rá gomb?
*Fontos és a témák elején ki kell tenni a működését* Hogy már ott kitanulhassák Ha már nem lett hozzá gomb


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 16)

*A "fontos" témák elején ott van.
Igaz az ebook VI-ba vagy a film IV-be nem ismételjük meg amit a nyitóba leirtunk.*
Egyébként bármilyen hihetetlen Veletek együtt tanulom az új rendszert én is, csak talán picit több a gyakorlatom.


----------



## Szalmavirág (2013 Július 16)

"Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat A kiküldött e-mailekben egyetlen kattintás sem visz jó helyre
A fórum szó miatt
Ez az engemet érdeklő dolog
Minek akkor az értesítés, ha nem ugrik sehová a rossz link generálás miatt
*Az összes fórumon lévő link rossz helyre mutat (ami a fórumon belülre céloz*) (a régiek (a fórum + szó miatt)Ez baromi nehéz lehet megcsinálni gondolom a költözés és a szoftverváltás miatt van
Tudom ez megint Goyo dolga[/quote]"

Köszi  Én már nem tudtam, mi a gond, mert nem működött a megerősítő e-mail.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 17)

Szalmavirág írta:


> *Az összes fórumon lévő link rossz helyre mutat (ami a fórumon belülre céloz*) (a régiek (a fórum + szó miatt)Ez baromi nehéz lehet megcsinálni gondolom a költözés és a szoftverváltás miatt van
> Tudom ez megint Goyo dolga


"

Köszi  Én már nem tudtam, mi a gond, mert nem működött a megerősítő e-mail.[/quote]
*Az utolsó mondatodra válaszolok:*


Szalmavirág írta:


> Én már nem tudtam, mi a gond, mert nem működött a megerősítő e-mail.


*Mindenkinek:*
*Kérje le ismét a megerősítő levelet hiszen belépni betud.*
A lekérés és megérkezés után eszébe ne jusson rákattintani.
Vegye vágólapra és valahol ahol tudja szerkeszteni törölje ki a linkből a fórum szót és figyeljen kettő "/" jel ne maradjon egymás mellett
Ezt a módosított linket tegye az URL sorba és ezt Enterezze le
Ekkor már taggá vált és teheti a hozzászólásait


----------



## kozeput (2013 Július 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Katt az avatarodra jobbra fent - beállitások - beállitások (középen), majd kipipálni "A bővített szövegszerkesztő használata hozzászólásoknál"-t.
> 
> Ami meg az emotikon-t illeti - a csúnya szavakat is ismeri mindenki, de mégsem használja, aki kulturált (vagy legalábbis igyekszik kerülni a használatát kvivéve pl Petőfi - Mit nem beszél az a..., Villon - versek...stb.)*



És mi van azzal, akinek az avatar sem jelenik meg?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 17)

kozeput írta:


> És mi van azzal, akinek az avatar sem jelenik meg?


*Véletlenül a böngésződben nincsenek letiltva a képek?
Esetleg adblock plus bővítmény nincs a CH-ra aktiválva?*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 17)

Avatar:*Ötlet csupán*
A beállításoknál le lehetett tiltani az összes avatar-t!
Nem tudom most is így van-e?
Illetve senkiét sem látja vagy csak a sajátját? Mert az az összes tagét kikapcsolta
Az aláírásokra is volt ilyen tiltás(*ez most is létezik*)
Talán az avatar-okra is van kikapcsolás (Az aláírás kikapcsolása az mindenkiét eltünteti számodra)
Végig kell nézni a beállításokat, van e avatar kikapcsolás


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

Az utóbbi időben egyre nehezebb elküldenem a hozzászólást a szójátékok fórumban.
Rákattintok a "válasz elküldése" gombra, a jobb felső sarokban egy szürke téglalap jelzi, hogy dolgozik. A szürke téglalap eltűnik, a "válasz elküldése" gomb visszakékül, és a hozzászólás nem ment el. Ezt háromszor-négyszer is eljátssza az ember. Közben beugrik, hogy "semmi pánik, csak x másodperc múlva lehet hozzászólni". A hozzászólás még mindig nem ment el. A hetedik-nyolcadik próbálkozás után nagykegyesen elmegy.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 17)

cdurmol írta:


> Az utóbbi időben egyre nehezebb elküldenem a hozzászólást a szójátékok fórumban.
> 
> Rákattintok a "válasz elküldése" gombra, a jobb felső sarokban egy szürke téglalap jelzi, hogy dolgozik. A szürke téglalap eltűnik, a "válasz elküldése" gomb visszakékül, és a hozzászólás nem ment el. Ezt háromszor-négyszer is eljátssza az ember. Közben beugrik, hogy "semmi pánik, csak x másodperc múlva lehet hozzászólni". A hozzászólás még mindig nem ment el. A hetedik-nyolcadik próbálkozás után nagy kegyesen elmegy.


*Igen ezt én is tapasztalom*


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

Igen, 500-as hibajelzéssel a következő a hibaüzenet /Firefox 22.0/:



> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 18)

Jöttem észrevételezni, egy már ismét működőt:
A privát leveleknél működik a többes kijelölés
És működik ezek csoportos törlése is


----------



## kozeput (2013 Július 18)

cdurmol írta:


> Az utóbbi időben egyre nehezebb elküldenem a hozzászólást a szójátékok fórumban.
> Rákattintok a "válasz elküldése" gombra, a jobb felső sarokban egy szürke téglalap jelzi, hogy dolgozik. A szürke téglalap eltűnik, a "válasz elküldése" gomb visszakékül, és a hozzászólás nem ment el. Ezt háromszor-négyszer is eljátssza az ember. Közben beugrik, hogy "semmi pánik, csak x másodperc múlva lehet hozzászólni". A hozzászólás még mindig nem ment el. A hetedik-nyolcadik próbálkozás után nagykegyesen elmegy.



Szintén zenész! Nálam is ez a helyzet.....


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 18)

cdurmol írta:


> Az utóbbi időben egyre nehezebb elküldenem a hozzászólást a szójátékok fórumban.
> Rákattintok a "válasz elküldése" gombra, a jobb felső sarokban egy szürke téglalap jelzi, hogy dolgozik. A szürke téglalap eltűnik, a "válasz elküldése" gomb visszakékül, és a hozzászólás nem ment el. Ezt háromszor-négyszer is eljátssza az ember. Közben beugrik, hogy "semmi pánik, csak x másodperc múlva lehet hozzászólni". A hozzászólás még mindig nem ment el. A hetedik-nyolcadik próbálkozás után nagykegyesen elmegy.


Javaslom: a "Semmi pánik" felirat átszerkesztését: "Ilyen csúnya szavakat te nem használsz"-ra, esetleg: "Hiába káromkodsz, attól nem megy el gyorsabban"


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 18)

Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, kiegészítem pár újabb hibajelenséggel.
Megírom a választ, kattintok, szürke ikonban a futópötty jelzi a dolgozást, majd nem történik semmi, a válaszom nem jelenik meg. Újabb próbálkozás, ugyanez, sokadikra sikerül, úgy, hogy én is látom. DE! Van olyan, hogy sokadikra sem sikerül, lemondóan kilépek, újra belépek és megdöbbenve tapasztalom, hogy a válaszom háromszor is megjenet! A felesleges darabszámot viszont nem tudom törölni!


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 18)

huncili írta:


> Csatlakozom az előttem szólókhoz, kiegészítem pár újabb hibajelenséggel.
> Megírom a választ, kattintok, szürke ikonban a futópötty jelzi a dolgozást, majd nem történik semmi, a válaszom nem jelenik meg. Újabb próbálkozás, ugyanez, sokadikra sikerül, úgy, hogy én is látom. DE! Van olyan, hogy sokadikra sem sikerül, lemondóan kilépek, újra belépek és megdöbbenve tapasztalom, hogy a válaszom háromszor is megjenet! A felesleges darabszámot viszont nem tudom törölni!


Nekem egyszer sikerült! A másodikat töröltem és eltűnt mind a kettő.


----------



## gledag (2013 Július 18)

Sziasztok.

Én is így jártam az éjjel, zenét tettem fel és többször is elküldtem,mert elsőre úgy tűnt,mintha nem sikerült volna a tranzakció.
Csodálkozásomra többször is megjelent ugyanaz az üzi.
Aztán törültem, többször is,de ott maradt.
Elmentem másfelé,mikor visszamenetem már eltűnt.
Azt hittem én is,---mint cdurmoll--hogy mindkettőt megsemmisítette, de velem kegyes volt, pont azt sztornózta, amit kellett.
Huncili lehet,hogyha most visszamész már törülte, vagy egyet, vagy kettőt

Egy szó mint száz, szerintem ez csak ideiglenes probléma. Úgyhogy inkább csak arra jó,hogy nevessünk a szitukon, ami keletkezik .
A canadahun egy csudajó hely.A hibák elenyészőek a pozitívumokhoz képest, ha mérlegre tesszük.

Halihó


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 18)

Rájöttem!!!  Megjeleníti két (több) példányban, de azonos a hozzászólás száma. #14054 ez a hozzászólásom kétszer látszik, kétszer látszik, de mindkettőnek egy száma van. Ezért lehet egy tollvonással mindkettőt törölni. 



gledag írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Én is így jártam az éjjel, zenét tettem fel és többször is elküldtem,mert elsőre úgy tűnt,mintha nem sikerült volna a tranzakció.
> Csodálkozásomra többször is megjelent ugyanaz az üzi.
> ...



Igazad van Gledag! És még az is pozitívum, hogy a folyamatos fórummotor-cserékkel nem hagyja eltespedni az ember agyát, mint más fórumok. Ha az ember évtizedeken keresztül a tartalomra figyelhet csak, mert a technika nem okoz meglepetéseket, hát az elég snassz.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 19)

> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...


Már megint itt van a szervercsere?Vagy szoftverhiba lenne?


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 19)

Legalább "kenjük be sárral"=(szólásmondás) mert így semmit nem ér, az legalább eltakarja a hibákat
Ahány üzenet annyi Andaxin



valaki írta:


> .A hibák elenyészőek a pozitívumokhoz képest, ha mérlegre tesszük.


Egyenlő karú mérlegre kell tenni




valaki írta:


> Ha az ember évtizedeken keresztül a tartalomra figyelhet csak, mert a technika nem okoz meglepetéseket, hát az elég snassz.


----------



## Cattus (2013 Július 19)

Sziasztok!
Tud valaki segíteni?
A "régi CH-n" volt egy olyan beállítás, hogy 300 hozzászólást mutasson oldalanként. Most kérés nélkül 20-at mutat. Hol tudnám átállítani? Nekem használhatóbb volt a 300. (+ Hátha a válaszotok olyannak is segít, aki csak 10-et szeretne látni egyszerre.)

Másik kérdés (ez is új nekem):

"Rejtett tartalom:
A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában..."

Elég egy köszi is, vagy csak a feltöltés számít válasznak? És lehet, hogy rosszul emlékszem, de nem volt egy köszönöm gomb erre, hogy ne offoljuk a topicot?

Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 20)

Cattus írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tud valaki segíteni?
> A "régi CH-n" volt egy olyan beállítás, hogy 300 hozzászólást mutasson oldalanként. Most kérés nélkül 20-at mutat. Hol tudnám átállítani? Nekem használhatóbb volt a 300. (+ Hátha a válaszotok olyannak is segít, aki csak 10-et szeretne látni egyszerre).


*Egyelőre még nem lehet állitani, csak a standard beálltás van.*


> Másik kérdés (ez is új nekem):
> 
> "Rejtett tartalom:
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában..."
> ...


*Ha ilyet látsz, akkor hozzá kell szólnod az adott témához, DE a téma szabályainak megfelelően.
Vagyis, ha pl. egy könyves vagy filmes témánál találkoztál vele és csak egy szmájlit irsz be vagy egy "de jó/már rég kerestem"-et, az törlésre kerül.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 20)

Lesz szervercsere ismét?Mert ez leáll állandóan
Vagy szoftver?


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 21)

Nagyon megnehezült mostanában az „élet” olyan fórumokon, mint a „Szójátékok és játékok”, mivel itt gyakran kerülne sor új bejegyzés rögzítésére a mögöttes adatbázisban. MySQL, vagy mi van mögötte, nem tudom, de nagyon köhög, sőt, tüdőgyulladása van. Internal Server Error - 500-as hibaüzenettel ér véget 30-60 sec után a legtöbb bejegyzési kísérlet, de meg kell nézni, tényleg sikertelen volt-e, mert néha mégis sikerült és ilyenkor az ismételt elküldés hatására duplikálódik a bejegyzés.
A javascriptet igénylő un. „fejlett szövegszerkesztő” használatáról már lemondtam, mert ha nem tiltom le a js futását, csak a fekete boxban futó három négyszöget látom, de azt nem, hogy tényleg kapcsolódik-e a szerverhez. Ez persze azzal jár, hogy _kézzel_ kell a szöveg hangsúlyozásához a BB-kódokat bepötyögni, valahogy így: [b]„valahogy így”[/b], hogy ez legyen: *„valahogy így”*
Talán a javításig át kellene állni read-only üzemmódba, s akkor addig feladnánk a kísérletezgetést, akik érintettek vagyunk. Nem érintett ugyanis mindenki, semmi problémát nem tapasztalnak azok, akik csak olvassák a fórumokat, de írni nem akarnak.


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Július 21)

Szevasztok! Nem tudok hozzászólást írni a Mit olvastál utoljára? topikba. Már 3. napja próbálom, magamhoz képest tök nagy türelemmel, de most már muszáj segítséget kérnem. Én szúrok el vmit (előfordul sajna) vagy nem nálam a hiba?
Előre is köszi, hogy foglalkoztok velem és a problémámmal.


----------



## hóvirág42 (2013 Július 21)

Sziasztok! Ahogy betöltöm a canadahun oldalt felül kb. középen egy nagyon zavaró kis ablak található nálam, ahol a weblap nem található kis ablak látható, ami nagyon zavaró, mert bármelyik oldal első hozzászólása nem látható. Tudtok segíteni abban, hogy ezt eltüntessem? Előre is köszi a segítséget és az ötleteket.


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Július 21)

hóvirág42 írta:


> Sziasztok! Ahogy betöltöm a canadahun oldalt felül kb. középen egy nagyon zavaró kis ablak található nálam, ahol a weblap nem található kis ablak látható, ami nagyon zavaró, mert bármelyik oldal első hozzászólása nem látható. Tudtok segíteni abban, hogy ezt eltüntessem? Előre is köszi a segítséget és az ötleteket.


 Az nálam is megvan sajna, eltakar egy csomó mindent.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 21)

Fontos lehet milyen az operacios rendszer, milyen bongeszo ,hanyas versio...


----------



## hóvirág42 (2013 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Fontos lehet milyen az operacios rendszer, milyen bongeszo ,hanyas versio...


 
Explorer 9


----------



## miragem (2013 Július 22)

Az Explorert nem igazán támogatja ez a fórummotor.
Nekem is át kellett állnom a Chrome-ra, pedig nem szeretem.

A Fórummotorok elvileg jól működnek/nének, csak némi időt kell áldozni a rendes beállításokra, összehangolásra.
Legalább egyszer !
Ide-oda gányolással az éltben se lesz jó egyik sem....mint ahogy eddig se volt...


----------



## miragem (2013 Július 22)

Amióta goyo tette tiszteletét a fórum területén, nem mennek el üzenetek !

Nem lenne ideálisabb megoldás, hogy a technikai "munkatársat" kellene lecserélni, nem folyton a szervert, vagy a fórummotort ?
Vagyis'hát arra gondoltam, hogy pl. ha nem tudnak egy/több műszaki problémát megoldni,
nem feltétlen az objektumot kell újraépíteni...!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 22)

"Az Explorert nem igazán támogatja ez a fórummotor." Ha azt nézzük, hogy az Explorer az alap böngésző a Windowsban, elég furcsa viselkedés egy fórum motortól. Bár most már a Firefoxot sem támogatja, mert én azt használom, és nem lehet albumot létrehozni, vagyis lehet, de kép abba nem kerül. Csütörtökön még tudtam albumot létrehozni, és képeket bele tölteni. Akkor is megjelent az ablak, hogy ne pánikoljak, de legalább megcsinálta. Most meg"
Csak semmi pánik
undefined" 
És üres album az eredmény.
Sorra romlik el minden, szomorúan egyet kell értenem az előttem szólóval :-(


----------



## miragem (2013 Július 22)

*... szomorúan egyet kell értenem az előttem szólóval :-(
*

Nem egyetértésre lenne szükség, hanem őszinte véleményekre. amik nem kerülnek törlésre !!!

*Sorra romlik el minden,*

Ez is visszatérő téma a cserék folyamán.
Eleve rossz az egész, nem megfelelően felépített.
A jelentett hibák nincsennek megfelelően kezelve, egy esetleg "megjavul", másik tíz "bexarik" !
Gondolom, a válasz és a megoldás egyértelmű !
Kellene egy olyan emberke, aki érti a dolgát, na meg a CH sorsát is a szívén viseli !


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 23)

Kedves Miragem!
Nem kerult semmi torlesre, de amennyiben szemelyeskedes, pellengere allitas, negativ szinben valo feltuntese, a ch ert dolgozokat eri ,elkoszonunk attol a tagunktol veglegesen, igy szol mi hazirendunk amit azert te nagyon jol tudsz.
Mielott kritizalnal, erdemes lenne utana nezni mi is az ok ami miatt meg mindig vannak hibak es ezek azert nem egbekialltoak, a forum megy, uzemel minden adatveszteseg nelkul megoldodott a csere is. Goyo egyedul oldja meg a technikai problemakat ,es itt tobb ember eszreveteleit probalja kikuszobolni.
Mi is tanuljuk az uj forumot, igaz sokkal nagyobb turelemmel mint itt paran a beirok.



> Nem lenne ideálisabb megoldás, hogy a technikai "munkatársat" kellene lecserélni,



Te sem tudnad megoldani ami meg nincs kesz, igy maradunk a mi technikai munkatarsunknal, aki legalabb ert hozza, es nem csak o, hanem mindnyajan a szivunkon viseljuk a canadahun dolgait, ebben 100% ig biztos lehetsz.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

Melitta nyakas nem elismerő inkább letámadja azt aki ír
Ez már felmerült:


Melitta írta:


> Fontos lehet milyen az operacios rendszer, milyen bongeszo ,hanyas versio...



Nem szabad hogy ez számítson

Már csak azért is mer feltettem ezzel a gyanúval egy kérdést 5 oldallal előrébb: Böngészőfüggetlen e a CH fórummotor?
Akkor azt a választ kaptam:Java alapú mind.
Egyforma körülmények között Böngészőfüggetlen
Nos A Firefoxot nem szereti ezt állítottam
Az Internet Explorerre jobban működik pedig őskorszaki alkotmány
Kijelentem még Google Chrome-val sem működik tökéletesen
*Minden böngészővel van valami hiba*(pl minden üzenetküldés egy Andaxin)
Ez nem volt ez előtt a fórummotor előtt
Miragem keményen fogalmaz de mond valamit
Én az elhiszem hogy Problémád a fórum kezelésével témában sem szeretik Ha problémákat írunk le.
Jobban szeretik ha nem írunk semmi problémát.
No de akik itt voltak örülni lassan elkoptak, *mert Ők is belefutottak a létező problémákba*


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Július 23)

Nos hát, böngészőt én nem váltok emiatt, mindenhol máshol működik, az összes többi böngészőt nem szeretem. Inkább nézegetem azt a kis ablakot, annyira nem számít.
Ami viszont igen: még mindig nem megy el a hozzászólásom a Mit olvastál utoljára? topikba. Tekintve, hogy csak 3 témát látogatok aktívan, a hiba az itteni tevékenységem 33,33% szátalékát érinti, na ez szomorú. Mások tudnak oda hozzászólást írni, más témákhoz én is hozzá tudok szólni, csak pont oda nem.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 23)

Nem valos allitas /torles/tenykent allitas...............?fer dolog?Nem tamadtam senkit le ,de vedekeznem csak szabad? 
A stilussal van problema, az eszreveteleket nem sertegetesekkel vadaskodasokkal illik kozolni.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

Rendben nem letámadtad túl erősen, csak kicsit!
Ez lehet védekezés is
Mondtam hogy erősen fogalmazott a beíró még sértésnek is vehette Goyo vagy te
No és az elismerés?
A jól bevált és szeretett Mozilla Firefoxot nem szeretném lecserélni
De egy hozzászóláshoz Böngészőt kell váltanom kényszerűségből!!
Majd egy másik művelethez ismét másikat
Micsoda dolog ez?


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

*Hagyjuk
Megcsinálni nem könnyű ez tudjuk de nincs rendben*(sőt naponta egy újabb hiba jön elő)
Ez már a XenForo kitalálói szerkesztői dolga, újraírni az egész szoftvert


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

@safranek :
A Firefox az én kedvenc böngészőm is, semmilyen probléma nincs az új fejlett szerkesztővel (sem betűszínezés, sem más).
Az, hogy nem válaszolok minden egyes beírásodra, nem jelenti azt, hogy nem olvasom őket (vagy másokét), csak vannak olyan tagok, akiknél evidens, hogy lokális problémák vannak a saját gépükön (felpattanó ablak és társaik).

Ahhoz, hogy bármilyen hibajelentéssel (ami a tagok nagy részénél nem probléma, mert működik) érdemben foglalkozzunk, a következő infókra van szükségünk:

*Operációs rendszer és verziója*
*Böngésző és verziója*
*Oldal link (webcím), amin a hibát tapasztalja*
A fórum 90%-a teljesen rendben működik és meglepően gyors MO-ról is, az Amerikában elhelyezett szerverhez képest...

A következő komponensekhez - a maradék 10% - várunk még frissítést (r-go nem jól, vagy nem működnek):

Albumok
Fórum főoldali top statisztika
Hide
Minden más rendben működik.


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

A technikai iránt érdeklődők részére, a CH-n futó szoftver aktuális újdonságai (nagy része csak az adminisztrátorokat érinti):

*Üzenet előzmények*
A rendszer mostantól rögzíti egy-egy üzenet tartalmi változásait. Beállíthatjuk, hogy megjelenjen a módosította szöveg, valamint visszaállíthatjuk/összehasonlíthatjuk egy-egy üzenet korábbi verzióját.

*Tömeges tagkezelés*
Mostantól összevonhatjuk, tömegesen kezelhetjük és frissíthetjük a tagokat.

*Aláírás jogosultságok*
Tagcsoportok szerint az aláírásokkal kapcsolatos minden jogosultságot beállíthatunk (színek, BBkód használata, beilleszthet-e webcímet, hány karakter lehet stb.)

*Webcím szűrők*
Az oldalon használt webcímek tartalmát és azok struktúráját megváltoztathatjuk. Pl. domain.hu/forums/threads helyett lehet domain.hu/fórum/témák is.

*Üzenetek és témák jelentésének egyszerűbb kezelése*

*Sablon változások kezelése és ezek összehasonlítása*

*Új üzenetszerkesztő*
· Redactor alapú sokkal gyorsabban betöltődő és működő üzenetszerkesztő felületek
· Beillesztett, átmásolt képek automatikus feltöltése
· Több fájl egyidejű “Fogd és ejtsd” feltöltése
· @tangneve típusú tagmegjelölés támogatása
· Egyszerűbb grimaszbeillesztés
· Újabb üzenetek jelzése (miközben a sajátodat írod)
· Teljesen “Responsive” mobil és tabletbarát kinézet
*
Responsive (mobil és tabletbarát) stílus*

*Fórumok egyszerű követése (email és oldalértesítők a fórumban történt változásokról)*

*Továbbfejlesztett Spam kezelés*

*Tagcsoport és fórumvezető alapú bannerek*

*Privát beszélgetések*
· Privát beszélgetések saját fülben extra navigációs menüpontokkal
· Kedvenc beszélgetések
· Beszélgetések tömeges kezelése
· Beszélgetések listájának szűrése különböző szempontok alapján

*Hozzáférés analízis*
Egy adott tagra vonatkozó hozzáféréseket vizuálisan ellenőrizhetjük

*Tömeges témakezelés (tömeges törlés, áthelyezés, összevonás stb.)*

*További újdonságok:*
· A felhasználó módosíthatja a téma címét
· A stílus átmeneti tárolója (cache) lecsökkent
· A stílus feldolgozásának sebessége megnőtt
· A kiegészítők gyorsabban futnak
· Email kiküldés feladatsorának kezelése
· További RSS funkciók
· Láthatatlan fórumvezetők
· Tagkeresőben további funkciók
· A sikertelen bejelentkezők x próbálkozás után teljesen kitilthatók
· Új jelszó tárolás: Bcrypt
· Email értesítők egyszerűbb kezelése
· Egyéni webcímek megadása az index oldalhoz
· A tagok kikapcsolhatják a flash alapú feltöltőt
· Robotok felismerése és kijelzése a jelenlévő látogatók között
· Szoftverfrissítés parancssorból
· Thumbnailek (kis képek) újraépítése
· Prefixek adott fórumhoz rendelhetősége
· Kereshető oldalak (node-ok)
· Alfórum felpattanó letiltható
· Beidézhető szöveg magassága korlátozható


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 23)

Köszönöm a kimerítő magyarázatot, amiből a következőket szűrtem le. 
1. Minden jó a fórumon.
2. Ha gondot tapasztalok, én vagyok a hunyó.
3. Ahhoz, hogy segítséget kapjak nem felhasználói nyelven kell megfogalmaznom a gondjaimat, hanem a számítástechnikus nyelvén.


Apróság: 2007 óta egy fórum nem volt, amelyiknek ne lettek volna ilyen-olyan hibái. Mire megszoktuk, megtanultunk élni velük, jött egy újabb fórummotor, vadonatúj hibákkal, amiknek jelentős része maradandónak bizonyult. Nem megyek olyan messzire, mint Miragem. Csak azt kérdezem, más fórumokon hogy csinálják, hogy nem küzdenek technikai problémákkal?


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 23)

Ja! Gondolkoztatok azon, hogy a fórum felhasználóinak jelentős része a régi fórum szolgáltatásait sem használta, az újabbakat életében sem fogja használni. Viszont az, hogy a hozzászólást elég legyen egyszer elküldeni, igazán fontos jellemzője egy fórum komfortjának.


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

cdurmol írta:


> Köszönöm a kimerítő magyarázatot, amiből a következőket szűrtem le.
> 1. Minden jó a fórumon.
> 2. Ha gondot tapasztalok, én vagyok a hunyó.
> 3. Ahhoz, hogy segítséget kapjak nem felhasználói nyelven kell megfogalmaznom a gondjaimat, hanem a számítástechnikus nyelvén.



Csak egy pillanat, kerítek egy magyar-magyar szótárat:
1. A fent említett komponenseken kívül minden jó a fórumon.
2. Attól függ milyen probléma, nagyrészt a böngésződ/internetkapcsolatod a hunyó.
3. Az, hogy ismerd a rendszereden futó szoftver nevét és annak verzióját, az nem a "számítástechnikus nyelve". Ezeket Te telepítetted. Ha nem így lenne, olyat kell megkérdezni aki foglalkozik a Te gépeddel.



cdurmol írta:


> Apróság: 2007 óta egy fórum nem volt, amelyiknek ne lettek volna ilyen-olyan hibái. Mire megszoktuk, megtanultunk élni velük, jött egy újabb fórummotor, vadonatúj hibákkal, amiknek jelentős része maradandónak bizonyult. Nem megyek olyan messzire, mint Miragem. Csak azt kérdezem, más fórumokon hogy csinálják, hogy nem küzdenek technikai problémákkal?



Minden fórumon küzdenek technikai problémákkal.
A fórumok többsége nem rendelkezik ilyen fejlett szolgáltatásokkal.
Nem ismerek más magyar-nyelvű fórumot, ahol ennyi csatolás van (ez nagymértékben megnehezíti a fórum fenntartását, migrálását/frissítését, költözését, biztonsági mentését)


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

cdurmol írta:


> Ja! Gondolkoztatok azon, hogy a fórum felhasználóinak jelentős része a régi fórum szolgáltatásait sem használta, az újabbakat életében sem fogja használni. Viszont az, hogy a hozzászólást elég legyen egyszer elküldeni, igazán fontos jellemzője egy fórum komfortjának.


Abszolúte, és ha a felhasználók 99%-ának nincs ilyen problémája, lehet, hogy nem a rendszerben, hanem nálad van a hiba.

*Természetesen előfordul ilyesmi, ha nagyon sok látogató van és belassul a szerver*...ezt figyeljük és idővel le fognak kerülni azok az extra funkciók, amik belassítják...
Olyan giga oldalakon mint a Facebook, is előfordul, hogy nem megy el az üzenet elsőre...ez is a terhelés problémája.


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> "Az Explorert nem igazán támogatja ez a fórummotor." Ha azt nézzük, hogy az Explorer az alap böngésző a Windowsban, elég furcsa viselkedés egy fórum motortól. Bár most már a Firefoxot sem támogatja, mert én azt használom, és nem lehet albumot létrehozni, vagyis lehet, de kép abba nem kerül. Csütörtökön még tudtam albumot létrehozni, és képeket bele tölteni. Akkor is megjelent az ablak, hogy ne pánikoljak, de legalább megcsinálta. Most meg"
> Csak semmi pánik
> undefined"
> És üres album az eredmény.
> Sorra romlik el minden, szomorúan egyet kell értenem az előttem szólóval :-(


Ugyan én is kaptam pánik üzenetet, de ma sikerült képet feltennem a tegnap létrehozott albumba.
Firefox és crhome!
A hsz elküldési problémába én is belefutottam.


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

Már éppen össze akartam ollózni a belassulásra vonatkozó, az új hozzászólás bejegyzését meghiúsító
problémákkal - tehát nem az új fórummotorral - kapcsolatos hozzászólásokat, hogy áttörjem az 
ingerküszöböt, de jelentem, okafogyott lett volna, mert a hiba elhárult./ jelenleg legalábbis jól működik/


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 23)

oolong írta:


> Már éppen össze akartam ollózni a belassulásra vonatkozó, az új hozzászólás bejegyzését meghiúsító
> problémákkal - tehát nem az új fórummotorral - kapcsolatos hozzászólásokat, hogy áttörjem az
> ingerküszöböt, de jelentem, okafogyott lett volna, mert a hiba elhárult./ jelenleg legalábbis jól működik/


Én is így tapasztaltam, kizárólag tegnap nem tudtam írni!


----------



## Godzi75 (2013 Július 23)

Jelentem, 4 nap után végre nekem is sikerült üzenetet írnom a Mit olvastál utoljára? témához. Akárki akármit javított vagy intézett egy ügyben, köszi szépen.


----------



## roys007 (2013 Július 23)

Sziasztok!

Remélem, jó helyre írok a problémámmal. Valamiért nem tudok keresni az oldalon, pontosabban, bármit írok be a keresőbe, nincs találat. Kipróbáltam olyan kifejezést is, melyre egyértelműen több eredményt is ki kellene dobnia, de semmi... 

Előre is köszi a segítséget!


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

Biztosan lesznek lassulások, amikor elsőre nem tudod elküldeni az üzit (ez üzenetküldésnél/módosításnál jelentkezik, az oldalak ilyenkor is gyorsan betöltődnek, mert a nagy részük cache-elve van). 
Ez nem a fórumszoftver hibája, hanem a szerver nem győzi kiszolgálni a felhasználókat. 
A szerverterhelések megfigyeléséhez idő kell, ahogy van elégséges infó (mikor és miktől lassul be), változtatni fogunk pár funkción.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 23)

Továbbra sem lehet új albumba képet tölteni. Végigfut a képeken (9 darab) és üres az album , de semmi pánik.
"amennyiben szemelyeskedes, pellengere allitas, negativ szinben valo feltuntese, a ch ert dolgozokat eri ,elkoszonunk attol a tagunktol veglegesen"
Na ettől mentsen meg a Jóisten titeket, mert ez már a diktatúra kezdete, és, ha ez a tengeren túlról jönm akkor már nagy a baj.
Egyébként szó nem esett konkrét személyről, csupán a karbantartóra célzott a hozzászóló. Ha nem írod le, máig a nevét sem tudjuk
A kritikát mindenkinek tűrnie kell. Ha valakit kizártok, az viszi a rossz híreteket, és helyette jön a következő kemény hozzászóló, ahogyan csökken az ingerküszöb a sorozatos hibák miatt. Mert az ALBUMOK is működött, igaz, hogy hibásan, de működött. Magyarázza meg nekem valaki, hogy mitől válik feltölthetetlenné egyik napról a másikra, ha nem piszkálják széjjel?
Ami megy ahhoz nem kell hozzányúlni. Szép napot


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 23)

Ennyi csúsztatást!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 23)

> "amennyiben szemelyeskedes, pellengere allitas, negativ szinben valo feltuntese, a ch ert dolgozokat eri ,elkoszonunk attol a tagunktol veglegesen"
> Na ettől mentsen meg a Jóisten titeket, mert ez már a diktatúra kezdete, és, ha ez a tengeren túlról jönm akkor már nagy a baj.



10 ev alatt keves ember viselkedett vendegsegben ugy ,hogy sertegeti a hazigazdakat, eleg sokan vannak itt ,azok akik nem tekintik diktaturanak ezen elvarasokat, mert nem is azok.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 23)

Nem értem, hogy mit tartotok sértegetésnek, miragem egyetlen sértő szót sem írt le, ha mégis, kérném ide idézni azt a szót. 
És a "házigazdákat" kifejezés sem igaz, mert arra az emberre korlátozta a megjegyzését, aki az összes hibát a mai napig fenntartja. : Helytelen, értelmezhetetlen magyar szavak, kifejezések, átállás óta meglevő, eltűnő, előbukkanó hibák....Ezeknek jelzése nem sértegetés. A hangnem az ember habitusa szerint változik, van, aki bocsánatot kér, hogy meg mer szólalni, (na ők nem viszik előbbre a dolgot) van aki kimondja, leírja, amit gondol, de az nem sértegetés.
És mi a csúsztatás?


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> Nem értem, hogy mit tartotok sértegetésnek, miragem egyetlen sértő szót sem írt le, ha mégis, kérném ide idézni azt a szót.
> És a "házigazdákat" kifejezés sem igaz, mert arra az emberre korlátozta a megjegyzését, aki az összes hibát a mai napig fenntartja. : Helytelen, értelmezhetetlen magyar szavak, kifejezések, átállás óta meglevő, eltűnő, előbukkanó hibák....Ezeknek jelzése nem sértegetés. A hangnem az ember habitusa szerint változik, van, aki bocsánatot kér, hogy meg mer szólalni, (na ők nem viszik előbbre a dolgot) van aki kimondja, leírja, amit gondol, de az nem sértegetés.
> És mi a csúsztatás?


Én válaszoljak?
Én annyit írtam túl erősen fogalmazott talán veheti sértésnek is.De nem írom le inkább megadom az üzenetszámot #3095
Itt az alkalmatlanságot emlegeti ami nem biztos hogy sértés de lehet az, ha kemény a kritika
De főleg akkor sértés ha igazságtalan (ok-nélküli)Én nem tudom mi a meg nem szüntettet hibák oka szofver vagy beállítás elmaradása
-----------------------
Annyit mindenképpen el kell ismerni és én meg is tettem szinte naponta: Itt erre a témára beírva: Mi működik már ismét jobban (levelező)
De pl a az üzenetszerkesztő még mindég komplikált(ezt éppen kevesen észlelik)Chrome alatt jó IE alatt jó


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> Nem értem, hogy mit tartotok sértegetésnek, miragem egyetlen sértő szót sem írt le, ha mégis, kérném ide idézni azt a szót.
> És a "házigazdákat" kifejezés sem igaz, mert arra az emberre korlátozta a megjegyzését, aki az összes hibát a mai napig fenntartja. : Helytelen, értelmezhetetlen magyar szavak, kifejezések, átállás óta meglevő, eltűnő, előbukkanó hibák....Ezeknek jelzése nem sértegetés. A hangnem az ember habitusa szerint változik, van, aki bocsánatot kér, hogy meg mer szólalni, (na ők nem viszik előbbre a dolgot) van aki kimondja, leírja, amit gondol, de az nem sértegetés.
> És mi a csúsztatás?


Ismerjuk a habitusat felfogasat velemenyet, amennyiben tovabb kivod kivesezni tedd priviben mert ne offoljuk szet a topicot hisz a javvitani valokrol szol.


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 23)

Volt sok kis csúsztatás, nincs kedvem kimásolgatni!
Szót kiragadni környezetéből?
Ezt nem gondolod komolyan!
Igen, én is kipróbáltam sok ide beírt problémát 3 böngészővel.
A kis takarás IE-ben nálam is megvan.
Minden más működik. Jönnek hibaüzenetek, ez kétségtelen, de majd azok is sorra kerülnek.
Nem lehet egyszerre több kérdéssel foglalkozni, de érthető módon mindenkinek a sajátja a legfontosabb!
És igenis van különbség rendszer és böngésző használat mellett.
Ja és más fórumokon is vannak problémák, egyről legalábbis tudok!
A hangnem kérdésében úgy gondolom, van egy határ, amit mindenkinek illik betartania.
Ráadásul ő az én olvasatomban sértésnek is szánta.
Jó kis csapongó és kapkodó lett a hozzászólásom, de így jutottak eszembe.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 23)

safranek írta:


> Könnyű másra mutogatni
> Megkérdezném honnan az adat:
> Inkább írjuk másképpen: A tagok kb 1-2 %-ban jelennek meg itt a bejelentéseikkel
> Ez nem jelenti azt a többi99% nem észleli a hibát
> ...


--------------------------------------
Biztos adat egy kábel tv szolgáltatótól: 1% nál alacsonyabb a hiba bejelentések mennyisége. A szolgáltató tudott a (4 napig tartó) hibáról, és a 2700 előfizetőből kevesebb mint 20 ember vette a fáradságot bejelentésre. Ők is a második nap után jelezték.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 23)

A privátot nem kell erőltetni, mert így látjuk, hogy mennyi az elégedetlenkedő felhasználó. Nincs az, hogy " csak te hőbörögsz"
Két oldal is foglakozik az átállással, Ott ezt kértétek: "*......Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!*" 
De nem privátban.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 23)

*



.Problémákat, hibajelentéseket jelenleg nem várunk, ha mindennel elkészültünk, utána szívesen válaszolunk!"

Kattints a kibontásához...

Ha jelenleg nincs kész ezt érteni vélem*
De én már halottam olyanról egy szoftvert kibocsájtás előtt tesztelik
Természetesen a finombeállítások már a kezelő(technikus) ügye és ez már folyamatosan élesben megy
Ez igaz Éppen ezért írtam 2 héttel ezelőtt: mire egy szoftver készen lesz a teljesbteljes beüzemeléssel 1-1,5 év
Vagyis mire kész lesz jön a fórummotorcsere
Kezdődik elölről:"Győztes csapaton ne változtass"
Vagyis működő szoftvert ne cserélj le


----------



## miragem (2013 Július 23)

Mint ahogy soha, most sem állt szándékomban "sértegetni" senkit, csupán vettem a bátorságot, hogy összefoglaljam néhány év tapasztalatát.
(legfőképp a régebben hozzám intézett észrevételek alapján)

A végeredmény az, hogy az örökös problémák mögött emberi mulasztás áll.
Nem akarom a technikai munkatárs tudását, felkészültségét bírálni,csak van egy dolog, hogy egy fenékkel két lovat is nehéz megülni, sokat pedig lehetetlen.

Ide-oda kapkodással csak további fórummotor és szerver csere várható, ami a későbbiekben sem fog semmit megoldani.

Talán lesz aki megérti:ÉRTED HARAGSZOM, NEM ELLENED.


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

safranek írta:


> *Ha jelenleg nincs kész ezt érteni vélem*
> De én már halottam olyanról egy szoftvert kibocsájtás előtt tesztelik
> Természetesen a finombeállítások már a kezelő(technikus) ügye és ez már folyamatosan élesben megy
> Ez igaz Éppen ezért írtam 2 héttel ezelőtt: mire egy szoftver készen lesz a teljesbteljes beüzemeléssel 1-1,5 év
> ...



Kedves @safranek 
Ahogy említettem nincs időm állandó írogatásra, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy nem figyelek.

Röviden és az utolsó magyarázat ez ügyben.
Percenként születnek a hozzászólások. Rengeteg új regisztráló és hozzászóló van, tehát lehet, hogy a lényeg működik 
A "győztes csapat", az elejétől kezdve mi vagyunk, nincs változtatás. A fórumszoftverek egy másik tészta, azok egyfolytában változnak.

A működő szoftver (utoljára vBulletin 4), lehet, hogy neked az volt, de nem ismered hátteret és a szenvedéseket vele.
Kezdjük ott, hogy "működő szoftver", nem volt responsive, és gyakorlatilag nem volt használható mobilon és tableten. 
Majdnem dupla ennyi szerveridőt használt és *jóval lassabb volt az oldalak betöltése (a sok oldalas témák utolsó oldalainál, volt hogy 10-20 másodpercet kellett várni)*. 
Már ennyi elég lett volna a váltáshoz, de a nagyobb probléma az volt, hogy nem volt és nincs jövője.
Az új 5-s vBulletin, melynek az első verziói nagyjából 1 évvel ezelőtt jelentek meg, 3-8 annyi szerveridőt használ, a fejlesztők egy szerverparkot dobtak mögé és így is lassabb mint a CH. Mindent alapjaiban változtattak meg, így a felhasználóknak mindent újra kellett volna tanulniuk, amivel együtt lehetett volna élni, ha nem lenne az egész egy hibás fosch. Most 38 alverzióval később (amit egyenként kellett volna telepítgetni és mindig újabb hibák jöttek volna), még mindig alap problémák vannak vele és Google is képtelen indexelni. A nagy fórumok (ilyen a CH) nem tudtak átállni, akik átálltak, 2 hónap múlva vissza kellett állítaniuk (de a 2 hónap elveszett, mert nem lehetett visszaállítani, annyira megváltoztatták az adatbázis struktúráját) + az eddigi szerverek többszörösével működött. A VB5-nek tényleg évek kellenek. Ezzel szemben ennek (XenForo) a legelső bétái is stabilabbak voltak min a vB 4 véglegese, a kód a töredéke és normálisan van megírva (nem csoda, hiszen ők a vBulletin ex fejlesztői). 

Én ezzel több mint 20 éve foglalkozom, a legelső elterjedt fórumot (és azóta mindegyiket), én fordítottam magyarra, olyan szavak mint az "előnézet" ezekből a fordításból terjedtek el, több milliós fórumokat üzemeltetek.
Mind a mai napig ezzel kelek és ezzel fekszem. Ez nem a nagyképűség, ez van. Ezért, amikor egy-egy ilyenre válaszolnom kell, nem tudom az ezzel kapcsolatos tapasztalatok 1%-át sem beírni a szövegbe, mert napokat lehetne erről beszélni és időm az nekem sincs. A "csak" sértő lenne, viszont az írás alkalmatlan egy ilyen témakör megbeszélésére.

Visszatérve RÁD, a betűszínezés probléma, csak nálad fordul elő. Ez konkrétan, a *böngésződ javascript/CSS kezelésével, vagy az egyik Firefox kiterjesztéseddel* hozható összefüggésbe (ami szintén javascript/CSS).
Van valami oka, hogy egy 3 éves Firefox 3.6 verziót használsz ?
Amikor frissíted próbáltad már kidobálni a 3 év alatt összegyűlt szemetet a Firefox mappából (%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\)?
A Firefox tökéletesen kezelhető hibaelhárításra.
Nincs más dolgod (a régi Firefox-al sem), csak létrehozni, egy új üres profilt, és azzal használni a CH-t, ha akkor rendben van, akkor az előbb említett problémák valamelyike a hunyó.
A firefox profilok kezeléséről itt találsz útmutatót: http://support.mozilla.org/hu/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles

Ahogy írtam, az üzenetszerkesztő Redactor alapú (itt is tesztelheted), ez jelenleg a világ leggyorsabb üzenetszerkesztője a javascript/jquery környezetben.


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 23)

miragem írta:


> Mint ahogy soha, most sem állt szándékomban "sértegetni" senkit, csupán vettem a bátorságot, hogy összefoglaljam néhány év tapasztalatát.
> (legfőképp a régebben hozzám intézett észrevételek alapján)
> 
> A végeredmény az, hogy az örökös problémák mögött emberi mulasztás áll.
> ...


Ha nem akarsz bírálni, akkor ne bírálj.
Ha bírálsz, tényeket írj és normális hangnemben.
@safranek hozzászólásai még elfogadhatóak, a tieid egyszerű sértő kötekedések, válaszra nem érdemesek.
A fórum látogatása nem kötelező, ha "ÉRTÜNK HARAGSZOL, NEM ELLENÜNK", akkor tégy ennek megfelelően.

Szerintem hagyd ki haragudás részt teljes egészében és használd fórumot, ahogy a többi sok-ezer tag, ha ez nem megy:
1. írj értelmes, segítőkész kérdéseket (a technikai információkkal egyetemben) és idővel válaszolunk
2. keress más fórumot ahol segítő szándékkal haragudhatsz


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 24)

goyo írta:


> Ha nem akarsz bírálni, akkor ne bírálj.
> Ha bírálsz, tényeket írj és normális hangnemben.
> @safranek hozzászólásai még elfogadhatóak, a tieid egyszerű sértő kötekedések, válaszra nem érdemesek.
> A fórum látogatása nem kötelező, ha "ÉRTÜNK HARAGSZOL, NEM ELLENÜNK", akkor tégy ennek megfelelően.
> ...


Nézd, goyo, elhiszem, hogy miragem véleménye nem túl jól fésült és rosszul esik. De kemény igazságtartalma van.

Egy ilyen fórum a tagokból "él", mint egy vendéglö a vendégekből. Ha utánanézel, miragem hozzászólásai jelentős mértékben gazdagítják a fórumot. Ha utánanézel, kiderül, hogy a nick mögött, mint ember is nagyon sokat tett ezért a fórumért. Ha ki van akadva, ennél sokkal toleránsabb reakciót érdemel(ne). 
Sokfélék vagyunk, mert sokan vagyunk. A vendéglős nem a reklamáció hangnemét nézi, hanem azt, hogy a vendég meg legyen elégedve. Már ha meg akar élni.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 24)

A hasonlat nem egeszen jo .
Fo ur fizetek volt egy forumom......
vendegkent tetszik vagy nem.....sajat dontes , aki viszont itt van tagkent annak viszont kielegiti igenyet a ch, megelni ebbol ??????mennyivel is jarultal hozza?... pedig szeretnenk ebbol megelni,de ez idaig nem sikerult.
Fizetos oldalaknal lehet kovetelozni elvarni az azonali szervizt, de meg ott sem ugranak azonnal,mint ahogy egy galleria is plusz lehetoseg a tagok kepeinek tarolasara, nem kell koszongetni mert ezt bevallaltuk, de elvarhato a normalis tarsalgasi stilus, es a turelem, amit minden esetben megkoszonunk.
A kozossegert tesznek a tagok, es mi is ,hogy valamennyiunk oromere szolgaljon ez a forum.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 24)

Lesz még valamikor működő albumok? Mert albumot létrehoztam, de még mindig nem lehet feltölteni .
*Hétvége.*
Az album létrehozója hg1dmt, pillanatokkal ezelőtt.


Album eszközök

There are no images yet in this album.

Kijelölöm a 9 képet, és nem tölti fel, végigfut rajtuk, aztán semmi. Ez pedig jó volt , 3 napja ez is megadta magát.
Goyo leírta, mennyi a gond. Problémája mindenkinek van.
Meg ezt írta "...új regisztráló és hozzászóló van, tehát lehet, hogy a lényeg működik" Ez a lényeg?
Tudom a szlogent " nem muszáj látogatni az oldalt" Ha több ezer ember összefogna, és megfogadná a tanácsot néhány hétig, nagy lenne a meglepetés.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 24)

Van aki az albumokért aggódik
Neki is igaza van
Én az üzenetszerkesztésekért
Én is a mellett vagyok hogy nem elég az hogy mennek a regisztrációk meg vannak üzentetek és ez elég
Ezzel elégedettnek lenni csak alapfokon sem elég az összes észlelt hibát ki kell küszöbölni mert nehézséget és elégedetlenséget okoz(még akkor is ha ingyenes)
A tökéletességre törekvés nem ingyenesség kérdése
----------
Szeretnék jelezni egy kényelmetlen de talán javítható hiba-jelenséget esetleg sajátosságot
Privát üzenetnél lehetne továbbít gomb, nem csak válasz gomb
Ahol is nem idézné be a rengeteg előzményt a címet át lehetne írni
Most sehol nem lehet címet módosítani sem üzeneteknél sem privát levélnél


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 24)

hg1dmt írta:


> Lesz még valamikor működő albumok? Mert albumot létrehoztam, de még mindig nem lehet feltölteni .
> *Hétvége.*
> Az album létrehozója hg1dmt, pillanatokkal ezelőtt.
> 
> ...


Pánik mellett változatlanul tudok feltölteni képet a 2 napja létrehozott albumba chrome-ból és firefoxból!
Bár nem a fenti "Album eszközök" gombon keresztül, hanem a lenti "Manage Images" gombon keresztül!
Azóta törölted az üres albumot?
Mert nem látom az albumjaid között.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2013 Július 24)

Nem akartam hozzászólni - de ezt már nem lehet megállni !

Tisztelt VIP-Tagok!

Van egy olyan érzésem, hogy tipikusan a -fagyi visszanyal- esete forog fenn. A hibák jelzése egy nagyon jó dolog, ha a segítő szándék van mögötte, de a számonkérős hangnemből illő lenne visszavenni. 

Valaki itt említette a "vendéglő" hasonlatot -akkor folytatnám ebben a stílusban. Ez nem vendéglő, hanem "ingyenkonyha" /volt és jelenleg is az/. Melitta megveszi, Goyo süti főzi a kaját, néhány önkéntes aktivista meg szabadidejében szervírozza nektek. A VIP-tagok pedig itt azt kritizálják, hogy most még miért nincs virág az asztalon, hol vannak a porcelán tányérok és az ezüst evőeszközök..... Emberek! A "konyhánk" csak most költözött át! A felszolgálás nem szünetel, de a "sütők" beállításáig *a tortára várni kell*! Az étkészlet kicsomagolása folyamatban! Ha valakinek /átmenetileg/ papírtányérról nem esik jól a pacal, műanyag pohárból a sör sem kell..... azt nagyon tudom sajnálni.

Soraimat nem azért írom, mert haragszom! Hanem azért, mert szeretnék segíteni a *vendégek* viselkedésével kapcsolatos etikett terén!

UI: Agresszív kismalac beleesik a gödörbe. Arra jár a jótündér:
- Várj agresszív kismalac hozok egy létrát!
- Nem várok!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 25)

hg1dmt írta:


> Lesz még valamikor működő albumok? Mert albumot létrehoztam, de még mindig nem lehet feltölteni .
> *Hétvége.*
> Az album létrehozója hg1dmt, pillanatokkal ezelőtt.
> 
> ...



Kedves Baratom

16 albumod tobb mint 700db kep, van fent nalunk csak toled , nyugodtan mondhatom tarhelyenk hasznalod a Ch-t, *ami nem tarhely neked sem*, lehetoseg a tagjainknak, hogy normal mennyisegu kepeket megoszszanak egymas kozott.
A legutolso torles a galleriaba 100 ezer kep volt , ezt a munkat megegyszer nem fogjuk vegig csinalni, ahogy lesz ido, korlatozni fogjuk a galleriaba felteheto kepek mennyiseget.
Igen a lenyeg, hogy a forum uzemeljen es azoknak akik orommel jonnek ide es jol erzik magukat, nem erdekel hany ember megy el, olyan embereknek van ez a forum akik tisztelik azt amit csinalok.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 25)

safranek írta:


> Goyonak privátot írtam hogy a látszólag egyedi problémámat ott beszéljük meg mégis áthozta ide
> Ezzel két dolgot ismert el:
> 
> 
> ...




Ha valaszol az a baj , ha nem akkor az. Nyuszika efektus. Pedig ovatosnak kellene lenni.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 25)

A chet is vissza fog kerulni, kis turelmet kerunk.


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 25)

safranek írta:


> Az üzenetszerkesztő ablakba nem tudok billentyűzetről beírni egy grafikus jelet csak másolással ezt: >



Ugyenez fennáll nálam is.
Windows 7 Ultimate (2009)
Chrome Verzió: 28.0.1500.72 m


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 25)

cdurmol írta:


> Ugyenez fennáll nálam is.
> Windows 7 Ultimate (2009)
> Chrome Verzió: 28.0.1500.72 m


Nálam ez < nem működik az "m" gombon!
Kárpótlásul rajta van a "í" gombon.
win7 professional (2009) SP1
Chrome Verzió: 28.0.1500.72 m

Aztán elmerültem a gombokban.
És még sok minden nincs ott ahol a billentyűzet ígéri!
ˇˇ
^^
˘˘
°°
˛˛
˙˙
˝˝
Ezeket, csak párosával tudom magyar billentyűzettel.
1 gombnyomás semmit sem eredményez, a másodikra kettőt is kapok.
Magyar 101 gombossal megy egyesével is. 
Minden szövegszerkesztőben a helyén van minden!


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

Sziasztok!
Elfelejtett jelszót kértem, el is jött az e-mail, de annak visszaigazolásánál hibát írt ki a rendszer.
Kénytelen voltam új néven regisztrálni.
Helyre lesz állítva az elfelejtett jelszó kérése? (Vagy csak nekem van ilyen problémám?)


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

goyo írta:


> A technikai iránt érdeklődők részére, a CH-n futó szoftver aktuális újdonságai (nagy része csak az adminisztrátorokat érinti):



Kedves goyo!

Jelenleg mennyi a feltöltési korlát a pps-ek és az e-book-ok körében?
Megköszönöm előre a válaszodat!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 25)

Kis hatterinfo nemprogramozoknak (akik a fold lakossaganak bo 99%-a, bar ezt mi programozok hajlamosak vagyunk elfelejteni)

Az IE-ben az a szep, hogy minden verzioja mashogy szar.
Ezert jo megmondani, melyik verziojat hasznalod, ha meg akarsz valakit kerni, hogy tamogassa.
Csak mert a "windowsban alap", attol meg egy-egy verziojanak a tamogatasa annyi munka, mint nullarol megirni egy frontendet az osszes normalis bongeszore.
Kb mintha kovetelned az erdi emelkedo ledozerolasat, mert "a trabant az alap".


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 25)

safranek írta:


> Ahogy leírod a gombokat ebből kiderül nem magyar billentyűzettel csináltad
> Ne is várd hogy azzal ugyanott legyen mint az ékezetes billentyűzetnél
> Mi akik a problémát jeleztük
> Teljes értékű magyar ékezetes billentyűvel használjuk. _Tehát az a grafikus jel az Altgr+y
> ...


Nem nyert!
Az a grafikus jel, az altgr+y esetén megjelenik bármilyen szövegszerkesztőben.
Magyar ékezetes billentyűzetet használok!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 26)

Az uj forummotort problemairol irjatok , a hibakrol mi az ami nem mukodik jol es ne a egyeni beallitosok es szemelyeskedesek es kritizalasok tomkeleget zuditsatok az amugy is elfoglalt munkatarsakra.

Ha valakinek kerdese van szivesen valaszolunk, viszont koveteleseket ultimnatumokat nem kedveljuk.
Pozitiv hangulat uralja a ch-t es ez a topic sem lesz kivetel, a tagsag tobbsege tollarenciaval kezeli az atallasbol adodo ideiglenes problemakat.


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Július 27)

Mi az az őstag?
http://canadahun.com/tagok/piftu.381905/
http://canadahun.com/tagok/duett.400324/
http://canadahun.com/tagok/sivecste.398339/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 27)

vivo8 írta:


> Mi az az őstag?
> http://canadahun.com/tagok/piftu.381905/
> http://canadahun.com/tagok/duett.400324/
> http://canadahun.com/tagok/sivecste.398339/


*Egy elnevezés , mint az állandó tag.
Lehetőség van különböző titulusokkal ellátni a tagokat.
Eddig is volt Silver tag, Gold tag...*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 27)

Az *Ős*-tagra nem látok utalást sehol vagy nem találom
A *Silver*- tag vásárlás címén jutott hozzá
Ez le volt írva az árverés táján
A *Gold* lehet még többet vásárolt ez pontosan nem tudom
A *Ős*-tag ismeretlen egyelőre .Itt láttam meg
Biztos le van írva valahol
Emlékszem még *Vas*-tagra is(vastag)Ez biztos humor volt(le is kopott a felirat,pedig a vas erősebb mint az ezüst)
Ha valahol megvannak ezek az elnevezések leírása megköszönöm a linket


----------



## Claire 959 (2013 Július 27)

Melitta írta:


> A chet is vissza fog kerulni, kis turelmet kerunk.



Ez bíztató.
Jó volt oda betérni.
Nem utolsó sorban gyors segítséget tudott adni a kormányos vagy az épp ott lévő régebbi tag az új tagok kérdéseire.


----------



## goyo (2013 Július 27)

natasha09 írta:


> Kedves goyo!
> 
> Jelenleg mennyi a feltöltési korlát a pps-ek és az e-book-ok körében?
> Megköszönöm előre a válaszodat!


A jelenlegi feltöltési korlát 30000 Kbyte (kb. 29.2 Mbyte)


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 28)

safranek írta:


> Az *Ős*-tagra nem látok utalást sehol vagy nem találom
> A *Silver*- tag vásárlás címén jutott hozzá
> Ez le volt írva az árverés táján
> A *Gold* lehet még többet vásárolt ez pontosan nem tudom
> ...




Azok a tagok akik vasaroltak az arveresen vagy az aruhazban, es azok akik tamogattak a canadahunt azoknak adtunk silver tagsagot, a goldtagsag 100 dollar feletti adomanyt utan adjuk.
Amit ez uton is koszonunk minden tamogatonknak!
Itt meg is hallgathatjatok , de minden radio adasban fent van a hirdetes.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 28)

100 dollar=20000 Ft az nem kevés
Itt munkanélküliség van.Van aki 40,000-50,000Ft ból él
----------------
A tagság elismerése az adomány után jogos,mert ösztönző meg egyáltalán
De nem elég a támogató tag szerényebb megnevezés?
A fokozottan támogató pedig a magasabb összegű estleg?
No de mi az Őstag?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 28)

Egy tagunk vasarolt ennyiert de nem akarja a neve melle a Gold tagsagot.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 28)

Most látom Goyo megint komoly *és szembeötlő* beállítást csinált: HDE gombokat


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> Egy tagunk vásárolt ennyiért de nem akarja a neve melle a Gold tagsagot.


No én személyesen ezt egy kiemelkedő emberi tulajdonságnak tartom
Nem akar feltűnni,*nem azért tette*


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 28)

Safranek segítségével sikerült az elfelejtett jelszavamat helyreállítani, bár előtte ezért újabb regisztrációt kellett csinálnom.
Sajnos így jelenleg kettő néven vagyok itt.
Hogyan tudom a kettő összevonni, illetve valamelyiket kitörölni? Vagy hagyjam az egészet?
*goyo*-hoz kell fordulnom?
Köszi előre a választ!


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 28)

goyo írta:


> A jelenlegi feltöltési korlát 30000 Kbyte (kb. 29.2 Mbyte)



Szia!
Köszönöm, de még nem működik rendesen, mert most próbáltam 1 db 20,5 MB-os ebook-ot feltenni, nem ment.
Én úgy látom, úgy 8,5 MB lehet a jelenlegi határ.
És a lényeg: Ezt ne vedd bántásnak!


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Július 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egy elnevezés , mint az állandó tag.
> Lehetőség van különböző titulusokkal ellátni a tagokat.
> Eddig is volt Silver tag, Gold tag...*


Ez nem válasz kedves Flamingo. Inkább mellébeszélésnek nevezném. Azt, hogy egy elnevezés, azt látja, tudja mindenki.
megnéztem azokat a tagokat, akiket vivo8 belinkelt. alig pár hónapos tagok. Tehát valami más biztosan megilletné őket, ha már titulusokat akartok osztani, de az semmiképp sem az őstag. Megnéztem pár nagyon régi tagot is, pl. 2003-2005-ös reget, ők nem őstagok. Nem sértő ez velük szemben?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 28)

natasha09 írta:


> Hogyan tudom a kettő összevonni, illetve valamelyiket kitörölni? Vagy hagyjam az egészet?
> *goyo*-hoz kell fordulnom?
> Köszi előre a választ!



Ird meg privibe melyik neved toroljem.
udv Melitta


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

Arima3 írta:


> FLAMINGO írta:
> 
> 
> > *Egy elnevezés , mint az állandó tag.
> ...


*Pedig csak tényeket közöltem.
Akkor kicsit bőbebben:
Minden fórummotornak van egy beállitott csoportsablon készlete, ami minimum áll a tag és az admin csoportból.
Persze a maiak legalább 4-5 féélét tartalmaznak (admin, moderátor, tag, megszűnt tag, regisztrálásra váró...).
Mivel ezek a fórummotorok többnyire angol nyelven indulnak, ezért az elnevezésük (az első kettőnél változatlan, mig a többinél) member, cancelled, pending.
De ettől eltérő is lehet.
A magyaritás meg pláne - gondolj csak arra, hogy itt kormányosnak hívják a moderátorokat..
Nem tudom csupán feltételezem, hogy a sablonban a newbi/újonc...-tól szerepel az őstagig a lista, ami lehet időhöz kötött (hány naja regisztrál) és/vagy hány hsz-e van.
Akik a régi rendszerből lettek áthozva, azoknál is előfordul gixer - lásd melletem is a moderátor szerepel kormányos helyett.
Akik meg újonann, azoknál lehet, hogy valami elállitás vagy pont el nem állitás miatt bejött az a magyaritott csoportnév, amit eddig nem használtunk (mint mondjuk a supermoderátori csoportot.
ennél részletesebben nem tudom a kifejezés eredetét magyarázni).*


> megnéztem azokat a tagokat, akiket vivo8 belinkelt. alig pár hónapos tagok. Tehát valami más biztosan megilletné őket, ha már titulusokat akartok osztani, de az semmiképp sem az őstag. Megnéztem pár nagyon régi tagot is, pl. 2003-2005-ös reget, ők nem őstagok. Nem sértő ez velük szemben?


*Szerintem, ha valaki nem a cimekre hajt, azt nem érdekli az elnevezés, legfeljebb, hogy az adott szintű jogosultsága meglegyen. Nem egy Silver és Gold tagról tudom, hogy kifejezetten kérte a nickje mellől eltávolitani a megkülönböztető jelzőt.

Még annyit, hogy ez általában minden fórumban csak admin jogosultsággal variálható, tehát Melitta vagy Goyo, de abban úgy vélem egyetértünk, hogy bár már ott tartanánk, hogy ez lenne a CH-n a legégetőbb állitani való.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 28)

natasha09 írta:


> Safranek segítségével sikerült az elfelejtett jelszavamat helyreállítani, bár előtte ezért újabb regisztrációt kellett csinálnom.
> Sajnos így jelenleg kettő néven vagyok itt.
> Hogyan tudom a kettő összevonni, illetve valamelyiket kitörölni? Vagy hagyjam az egészet?
> *goyo*-hoz kell fordulnom?
> Köszi előre a választ!


*Bár Melitta már reagált és a régi alapszabályzatunkban is az állt, hogy csak egy nick/fő, de a technika és a lehetőségek fejlődésével - mivel egyre több családban van több számitógép - ezt lazábban vesszük.
Javaslom ajándékozd oda az új nicked valamelyik családtagodnak vagy barátodnak, hadd kapja el ő is a CH fertőzöttséget.
Ha meg attól tartasz, hogy leterheli a rendszert, akkor megnyugodhatsz százezres nagyságrendnél egy-két(száz) dupla reg-et még elbir a rendszer.*


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Mit írjak?
Szinte semmi hozzáfűzni valóm nincs az előzőekhez
A törésre valóban gyakorlatiasan válaszolt már Melitta
-----------------
Az elnevezésekre is adott választ valaki
Lényege? Még nincs magyarítás rá és még pontosan nem tudja senki miként állítódik be
Még azt szűrtem le nem túlzottan tetszik a kormányos elnevezés(nekem se)a moderátor jól fedné a lényeget.Bár neki éppen az van
Arima írja sértő a régi tagra Hogy van megkülönböztetés és titok miként
Én azt mondom sértő lehet aki sértődős.Engem éppen nem izgat,mert csak a tisztánlátás érdekel.Valamint utálok minden *nem egyenlő* elbánást(ez elv)
Itt valószínűleg nem szándékos._ Hanem a fórummotor titka (pending=amíg,eldöntetlen, függőben levő)_
Ebben a titulusban valóban benne van egy igazságot nem fedő dolog
Ebben egyet kell értenem vele
Bár azt is megjegyzem ez a kérdés már valóban nem a Fórum alapvető működéséhez tartozik
Ráér de nem felejtendő


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

*Nekem* fontosabb kéréssel állok elő:
A _témák_ alján kiírta kik nézik azt a rovatot(témát)
Ez egy jó szolgáltatás
Itt is lehetne
Például kik játszanak/ beszélgetnek veled.
*Kik várnak hozzászólásra*
Elkerülhető volt az egyszerre adott válasz
--------------------
De lehet nem csak nekem fontos


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Hogy egyszer írjak már a CH-n történő adományozásról is
Egyáltalán nem tartom gyakorlatiasnak sem könnyűnek azt az Árverés módszert

Gondolom Melitta minden jogi lehetőséget profin levédett és kikutatott de talán mégse mindet
Helyette más gondolat *persze nem én találtam ki*:
Ma futottam bele a Wikipedián
itt a kép és itt a link: https://donate.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:FundraiserLandingPage&country=HU&uselang=hu&utm_medium=sidebar&utm_source=donate&utm_campaign=C13_hu.wikipedia.org







*Gondolom ha ők lejárták a jogi hátterét Itt is meglehet tenni*
*Miért tartom jónak?*
*Egyszerű gyors,személytelen,*
*Nem jár érte semmi megkülönböztető köszönés*
*Nincs hivalkodás csak támogatás*
*További tökéletesen megoldott technikai megoldás*
*A rálépéskor automatikusan felugrik egy szöveg a támogatás kérésére*
*Ami viszont soha többet nem ugrik fel ha egyszer támogattál*
---------------
*persze minden szöveget át kell ide vonatkozóan írni*
Eddig is tiszteltem a Wikipediát profi megoldásokra törekedése végett
Ott lévő írások nagyon nagy százalékban megbízhatóak
---------


> Ha mindenkinek, aki ezt olvassa, az adománya 1000 Ft lenne, csak egyetlen napig kellene adományokat gyűjtenünk egy évben. De nem mindenki tud vagy akar adományozni. És ez rendben is van így. Minden évben épp elég ember dönt az adományozás mellett.


Hivatkozik arra reklámcsíkokat mindég el akarta kerülni,más utat keresett
Ez is egy szakszerűségre vall


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Erre is megtaláltam a magyarázatot:
*Trófea izé*


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 30)

Regebben kint volt az adomany kuldes lehetosege, nagyon kevesen eltek vele. Ki fogjuk tenni a jovoben ismet a lehetoseget az adomanyozasra.
Az arveres gondolata .....ha valaki szeretne tamogatni akkor mi is adjunk valami gyakorlati dolgot erte, valami aprosagot ami tetszik neki vagy tud hasznalni. 
Vegul az is tamogatas ha valaki felajanlott olyan dolgot amire nincs mar szuksege es a canadahun arveresere bocsajtotta.
Keressuk a megoldasokat, mert egyre tobb koltsegge jar az oldal,es egyre nehezebb az anyagi reszet allni.
Minden epito javaslatot , otletet szivesen veszunk.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 30)

Melitta írta:


> Régebben kint volt az adomány küldés lehetősége, nagyon kevesen éltek vele. Ki fogjuk tenni a jövőben ismét a lehetőséget az adományozásra.


Nem figyeltél a lényegre:
Ott nem csak az adományozás lehetősége van kiírva és ennyi
*Ott a technikája a lényeg*
Kiemelem mi a jó
Azonnali választható összeg

1.000
2.000
5.000
10.000
20.000
100.000
egyéb (ami lehet 300 Ft is)215 Ft minimális
Ezenkívül megoldották a gombnyomásra való kártyával fizetési ugrást
Sőt azt is megoldották többet ne ugorjon fel annak aki támogatott
Mindehhez nonprofit szervezetként kellett begyezniük az oldal(az adózás elkerülése végett)
------------------------------
fontos az ott leírt szöveg mint hitvallás:
Ha mindenkinek, aki ezt olvassa, az adománya 1000 Ft lenne, csak egyetlen napig kellene adományokat gyűjtenünk egy évben. De nem mindenki tud vagy akar adományozni. És ez rendben is van így. Minden évben épp elég ember dönt az adományozás mellett.
Hiszi hogy éppen elég ember dönt az adományozás mellett
Azt mondod:


Melitta írta:


> nagyon kevesen éltek vele


Sok kicsi sokra megy,a Kevés megváltozhat.
*Most sem jobb gondolom*, de nálad a pénztárgép
A nonprofit nem azt jelenti nyereséges.
Az önfenntartó vagy a ráfordítási ktg minimális csökkenése is eredmény
Most sem jobb a helyzet(mitttudomén?)


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 30)

A technikai resze megvolt oldva gombnyomasra csak a gombot nem nyomkodta szinte senki.
Non profit szervezeti foma ....van elonye es hatranya.
Nem eleg akkor az egyeni adakozas , szukseg van akar allami tagogatasra vagy civil szerveztekre, es mas celkituzesres, a Non profit szervezet elinditasara. 
A business reszet kell megoldani es utana lehet tamogatni az ingyenes szervezeti reszet.
Ahogy megleszunk a forum beallitasokkal , kiteszuk ismet az adomanyozasi lehetoseget.


----------



## Goldensea (2013 Július 30)

Sziasztok!Ez nem idevágó téma,de annyira új minden hogy eltévedtem s jobb ötlet hijján írok itt:van pár ismerősöm,akik már hónapok óta nem tudnak belépni a régi nick-jükre..ami nem is lenne gond,csak hogy az új jelszó kérő lehetőség hibás,mert én is kipróbáltam..és egyszerűn nincs lehetőség senkitől segítség kérésre..Van valami lehetőség vissza jutni??Köszönöm a segítséget...


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 30)

Melitta írta:


> A hasonlat nem egeszen jo .
> Fo ur fizetek volt egy forumom......
> vendegkent tetszik vagy nem.....sajat dontes , aki viszont itt van tagkent annak viszont kielegiti igenyet a ch, megelni ebbol ??????mennyivel is jarultal hozza?... pedig szeretnenk ebbol megelni,de ez idaig nem sikerult.
> Fizetos oldalaknal lehet kovetelozni elvarni az azonali szervizt, de meg ott sem ugranak azonnal,mint ahogy egy galleria is plusz lehetoseg a tagok kepeinek tarolasara, nem kell koszongetni mert ezt bevallaltuk, de elvarhato a normalis tarsalgasi stilus, es a turelem, amit minden esetben megkoszonunk.
> A kozossegert tesznek a tagok, es mi is ,hogy valamennyiunk oromere szolgaljon ez a forum.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Tudom jól, hogy csak vendégek vagyunk itt. De én például a nyaralómba csak akkor hívok vendéget, amikor mindent megtettem azért, hogy ott ne legyen semmiben hiánya, ha bemegy kezet mosni, folyjon a víz a csapból, és működjön az, aminek működni kell. Ne kelljen magyarázkodnom, hogy mi miért nem jó. Az bizony égés!!


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 30)

Melitta írta:
"]Kedves Baratom

16 albumod tobb mint 700db kep, van fent nalunk csak toled , nyugodtan mondhatom tarhelyenk hasznalod a Ch-t, *ami nem tarhely neked sem*, lehetoseg a tagjainknak, hogy normal mennyisegu kepeket megoszszanak egymas kozott.
A legutolso torles a galleriaba 100 ezer kep volt , ezt a munkat megegyszer nem fogjuk vegig csinalni, ahogy lesz ido, korlatozni fogjuk a galleriaba felteheto kepek mennyiseget.
Igen a lenyeg, hogy a forum uzemeljen es azoknak akik orommel jonnek ide es jol erzik magukat, nem erdekel hany ember megy el, olyan embereknek van ez a forum akik tisztelik azt amit csinalok.[/quote]
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eltűnt a hozzászólásom, nem semmi!!!
Megismétlem.
Az albumokba többnyire több képet is tárolunk, ez természetes dolog (szerintem)
Nem hiszem, hogy az én 200- 800 Kb-os fotóim teszik tönkre a CH-t. Minden képet akkorára csökkentek feltöltés előtt. Tessék odaírni, mekkora lehet az album, és nincsen félreértés.
Megismétlem, most sem tudok feltölteni. Ha pedig már tiltólistán vagyok, akkor kérem ezt velem is közölni, és tovább nem erőlködök a CH-val. 
A zenei albumok megszűntek, most a fotó is oda van. - Legalább is nekem - Én ezért jártam ide. Még van a szójátékok.
További szép nyarat a felhasználótársaknak.


----------



## Frank-FHI (2013 Július 31)

hg1dmt írta:


> Tudom jól, hogy csak vendégek vagyunk itt. De én például a nyaralómba csak *akkor hívok vendéget*, amikor mindent megtettem azért, hogy ott ne legyen semmiben hiánya,..........



Tökéletesen értem a példád! Várjál amíg meghívlak.


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 31)

No most ki a cinikus?
Akkor értenéd ha csak ennyi: tökéletesen értem a példát és megteszünk mindent


----------



## safranek (2013 Július 31)

*Kedves Technikus Goyo
Jó volna előrevenni egy problémát*
*Nevezetesen az e-mail ban kiküldött értesítések gondját*
*Íme egy értesítés aminek fele jó fele rossz:*
*A csatolás linkje jó De senki nem a csatolást kívánja megtekinteni hanem az üzenetre ugrást **szeretné Itt például a **Hangoskönyv és társai II-2013*


> CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma
> Kedves safranek, nemokap válaszolt a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán követett témádra.
> 
> *Hangoskönyv és társai II-2013*
> ...


*Természetesen a plusz fórum szó miatt rossz*
*Még ehhez a témához tartozik az e-mailben küldött megerősítő levelekben lévő link*
*Ide már sokan írtak ebben az ügyben*
*------------------------------*
A probléma közös gyökere a link-generálás a régi motor szempontjai szerint
Ha ezt megtalálod hol kell átállítani ismét nagyot javulna a fórum
Így most 100000 embernek okoz kellemetlenséget mert nem rendeltetésszerűen történik egy kattintás


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Július 31)

Frank-FHI írta:


> Tökéletesen értem a példád! Várjál amíg meghívlak.


------------------------
Ilyen egy igazi kormányos, minden idegszálával a segíteni próbál.


----------



## Jaszladany (2013 Július 31)

Nekem nem nyílik meg az archívum, pedig tag vagyok. Rosszul csinálok valamit?


----------



## moniq36 (2013 Július 31)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Állandó tag vagyok, be vagyok jelentkezve és sajnos nem tudok letölteni semmit. Mindig azt írja ki, hogy a rejtett tartalom megjelenítéséhez válaszolnom kell a témában. Mit jelent ez. Nem találok semmit sehol ahová be lehetne írni vagy bármi más. Segítsetek kérlek!


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 31)

moniq36 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni. Állandó tag vagyok, be vagyok jelentkezve és sajnos nem tudok letölteni semmit. Mindig azt írja ki, hogy a rejtett tartalom megjelenítéséhez válaszolnom kell a témában. Mit jelent ez. Nem találok semmit sehol ahová be lehetne írni vagy bármi más. Segítsetek kérlek!


Legalább 1 hozzászólásodnak kell lennie az adott témában, csak akkor láthatod a feltöltéseket.


----------



## moniq36 (2013 Július 31)

LRJudit írta:


> Legalább 1 hozzászólásodnak kell lennie az adott témában, csak akkor láthatod a feltöltéseket.


Köszönöm a választ, de sehogy sem tudok a témához hozzászólni, nem találom hol kell. Bocsi a tudatlanságomért.


----------



## atapata (2013 Július 31)

moniq36 írta:


> Köszönöm a választ, de sehogy sem tudok a témához hozzászólni, nem találom hol kell. Bocsi a tudatlanságomért.



Hozzászólni a lap alján tudsz, ott van a beíróablak, (ha be vagy jelentkezve.)


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Július 31)

moniq36 írta:


> Köszönöm a választ, de sehogy sem tudok a témához hozzászólni, nem találom hol kell. Bocsi a tudatlanságomért.


Ha lezárt téma, akkor már nem tudsz hozzászólni és akkor letölteni sem.
Még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod!


----------



## moniq36 (2013 Július 31)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## atapata (2013 Július 31)

hg1dmt írta:


> Melitta írta:
> "]Kedves Baratom
> 
> 16 albumod tobb mint 700db kep, van fent nalunk csak toled , nyugodtan mondhatom tarhelyenk hasznalod a Ch-t, *ami nem tarhely neked sem*, lehetoseg a tagjainknak, hogy normal mennyisegu kepeket megoszszanak egymas kozott.
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eltűnt a hozzászólásom, nem semmi!!!
Megismétlem.
Az albumokba többnyire több képet is tárolunk, ez természetes dolog (szerintem)
Nem hiszem, hogy az én 200- 800 Kb-os fotóim teszik tönkre a CH-t. Minden képet akkorára csökkentek feltöltés előtt. Tessék odaírni, mekkora lehet az album, és nincsen félreértés.
Megismétlem, most sem tudok feltölteni. Ha pedig már tiltólistán vagyok, akkor kérem ezt velem is közölni, és tovább nem erőlködök a CH-val.
A zenei albumok megszűntek, most a fotó is oda van. - Legalább is nekem - Én ezért jártam ide. Még van a szójátékok.
További szép nyarat a felhasználótársaknak.[/quote]
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A kultúra-művészet- zene topik csoportra kattintva, alatta a

*Dallamról - Dallamra ,ott kb. 75 zenei topikban válogathatsz*.
Lehet hogy , a galériád betelt, törölj pár képet ,könnyen lehet akkor tudsz feltölteni helyette ,


----------



## Tűz* (2013 Július 31)

Mi történt?
Kerestem valamit a fórumok között, eltűnt hirtelen a kép, sötét volt minden, és bejött ez a felhőkarcolókat ábrázoló háttér. Így a CH oldala csak a fele az képernyőnek, középen egy kis sávban.

Véletlen? Szándékos?

A kép szép, de itt nagyon zavaró!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Július 31)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nekem nem nyílik meg az archívum, pedig tag vagyok. Rosszul csinálok valamit?


*Szerintem téves a felirat.
Csak moderátori joggal lehet hozzáférni.
(Már belefutottam másnál is).
Hogy mikor változik a státusza - ne kérdezd, ha a többi dolog sinre kerül.*


----------



## Jaszladany (2013 Július 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Szerintem téves a felirat.
> Csak moderátori joggal lehet hozzáférni.
> (Már belefutottam másnál is).
> Hogy mikor változik a státusza - ne kérdezd, ha a többi dolog sinre kerül.*


Köszönöm a válaszodat. Nem baj, nem fontos, csak kíváncsi voltam, mi van benne.


----------



## Zsafi (2013 Július 31)

De szépek lettünk!!


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

Tűz* írta:


> Mi történt?
> Kerestem valamit a fórumok között, eltűnt hirtelen a kép, sötét volt minden, és bejött ez a felhőkarcolókat ábrázoló háttér. Így a CH oldala csak a fele az képernyőnek, középen egy kis sávban.
> 
> Véletlen? Szándékos?
> ...



Úgy tűnik, az alapértelmezett stílus megváltozott. A hagyományos, eddig megszokott stílust itt állítottam vissza:

Beállítások–>Böngészési beállítások–>Stílus
Itt kiválasztható:
„CanadaHun stílus”
„CanadaHun kék”

Válaszd a „CanadaHun kék” opciót, ha a „régi”-t jobban szereted.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 1)

Tűz* írta:


> Mi történt?
> Kerestem valamit a fórumok között, eltűnt hirtelen a kép, sötét volt minden, és bejött ez a felhőkarcolókat ábrázoló háttér. Így a CH oldala csak a fele az képernyőnek, középen egy kis sávban.
> 
> Véletlen? Szándékos?
> ...


*Miközben elkezdtem megválaszolni - látom, hogy megelőztek.
Ami talán egyszerűbb: a lap alján balra Canadahun kék/stilus. Ott válthatsz.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 1)

atapata írta:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Eltűnt a hozzászólásom, nem semmi!!!
> Megismétlem.
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

A kultúra-művészet- zene topik csoportra kattintva, alatta a


*Dallamról - Dallamra ,ott kb. 75 zenei topikban válogathatsz*.
Lehet hogy , a galériád betelt, törölj pár képet ,könnyen lehet akkor tudsz feltölteni helyette ,
[/quote]
Jó lenne, ha közölték volna, hogy mekkora tárhely áll rendelkezésre a fotóknak. De még most, kérésre sincs feltüntetve. Törölnék, de azt sem engedi, "váratlan szerverhiba. Kérlek próbáld később "


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Augusztus 1)

hg1dmt írta:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> A kultúra-művészet- zene topik csoportra kattintva, alatta a
> 
> ...


Jó lenne, ha közölték volna, hogy mekkora tárhely áll rendelkezésre a fotóknak. De még most, kérésre sincs feltüntetve. Törölnék, de azt sem engedi,


> "váratlan szerverhiba. Kérlek próbáld később "


A feltöltés mentésekor változatlanul megjelenik a pánik mentesítésre való felhívás, de a kép felmegy.
A törlés meg hiba nélkül sikerült.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 1)

Most sikerült törölnöm. 86 fotót töröltem, ( mivel 2 település lapját szerkesztem, volt látogatója bőven a képeknek) de feltölteni továbbra sem tudok. Ezennel megköszönöm az eddigi lehetőségeket. És ha a hibát (hibákat) nem lehet elhárítani, kérem az összes albumom, hozzászólásom törlését.---Ide sem enged fájlt beilleszteni. Itt a hiba fotója, talán segít a rendbehozásnál.
http://data.hu/get/6793061/hiba_CH.JPG
http://data.hu/get/6793062/hiba2_CH.JPG


----------



## atapata (2013 Augusztus 1)

hg1dmt írta:


> Most sikerült törölnöm. 86 fotót töröltem, ( mivel 2 település lapját szerkesztem, volt látogatója bőven a képeknek) de feltölteni továbbra sem tudok. Ezennel megköszönöm az eddigi lehetőségeket. És ha a hibát (hibákat) nem lehet elhárítani, kérem az összes albumom, hozzászólásom törlését.---Ide sem enged fájlt beilleszteni. Itt a hiba fotója, talán segít a rendbehozásnál.
> http://data.hu/get/6793061/hiba_CH.JPG
> http://data.hu/get/6793062/hiba2_CH.JPG


A képeidet saját akaratodból bármikor törölheted, ha úgy érzed most jött el az ideje akkor tedd meg,


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 1)

Csatolás megtekintése 1060608


hg1dmt írta:


> Most sikerült törölnöm. 86 fotót töröltem, ( mivel 2 település lapját szerkesztem, volt látogatója bőven a képeknek) de feltölteni továbbra sem tudok. Ezennel megköszönöm az eddigi lehetőségeket. És ha a hibát (hibákat) nem lehet elhárítani, kérem az összes albumom, hozzászólásom törlését.---Ide sem enged fájlt beilleszteni. Itt a hiba fotója, talán segít a rendbehozásnál.
> http://data.hu/get/6793061/hiba_CH.JPG
> http://data.hu/get/6793062/hiba2_CH.JPG


*Sajnos, mivel a hotlinket nem engedélyezted, rajtad kivül senki sem láthatja a két képet*Csatolás megtekintése 1060609
*
Nekem sikerült feltölteni. Igaz ehhez előbb a további lehetőséget kell választani, majd a fájl feltöltését.

Sőt ki is cseréltem, ezért nem látszik az első csatolás csak ez:*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1060608
> *Sajnos, mivel a hotlinket nem engedélyezted, rajtad kivül senki sem láthatja a két képet*Csatolás megtekintése 1060609
> *Nekem sikerült feltölteni. Igaz ehhez előbb a további lehetőséget kell választani, majd a fájl feltöltését.
> 
> ...


Bocsánat , én sem látom - de ezt adta meg letöltő linknek, a Data.hu
Ide tettem:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dbu5wh
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3wefre


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 1)

"*Nekem sikerült feltölteni. Igaz ehhez előbb a további lehetőséget kell választani, majd a fájl feltöltését."*
Nekem nincsen "egyébb". Létrehozom az albumot, majd a manage images-t választva kijelölöm a feltöltendő képeket. Megjelent a 9 ablak, és mutatta egyenként a feltöltést. mikor elkészült elküldtem. Most végigrohan a kilenc ablakon, és semmi. Mivel már jó néhány albumot így feltettem, nem hiszem, hogy ennyire szőke lettem.


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Augusztus 1)

Nem választottam a "további lehetőségek"-et.
"Fájlok feltöltése"-ként gyönyörűen megjelenik.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 1)

hg1dmt írta:


> "*Nekem sikerült feltölteni. Igaz ehhez előbb a további lehetőséget kell választani, majd a fájl feltöltését."*
> Nekem nincsen "egyébb". Létrehozom az albumot, majd a manage images-t választva kijelölöm a feltöltendő képeket. Megjelent a 9 ablak, és mutatta egyenként a feltöltést. mikor elkészült elküldtem. Most végigrohan a kilenc ablakon, és semmi. Mivel már jó néhány albumot így feltettem, nem hiszem, hogy ennyire szőke lettem.


Én természetesen arra reagáltam, hogy ide SEM tudsz feltölteni.
Az album más eset, bár kisérletileg oda is feltettem már 2-3 képet és töröltm is.
Csupán feltételezem, hogy a gépeden valami valami mással összeakad, de, hogy konkrétan mi, azt nem tudom.
Talán a sütik törlése, mert lehet, hogy a régi ch-ra hivatkozó sütik megkavarják az értelmezést.
Ha kilépsz a CH-ról, fel kell ajánlania a rendszernek a sütik törlését, de a böngésződ beállitásában is megkeresheted.
Egy próbát megér.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 1)

A sütik törlése nem segített. De a Firefox felhasználó elől rejtett mappáiból néhány dolgot kitakarítva most megy a feltöltés.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 2)

Hala.....megoldodott a problemad az kulon orom ,hogy vegul nem is mi voltunk a hunyok.


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 3)

*Látom megjelent egy háttárkép ami nekem zavarosabbá teszi a sematikus nyugodt felületetAzt is észrevettem van a jobb felső sarokban egy ecset jel amire kijön egy háttérképválasztás lehetősége felkínált képek közül*
Kérdem lehetne e a legnyugodtabb nem tirki-tarka háttérkép közötte?
Hogy egy egyszínű lágy pasztellszínű hátteret válasszon *az aki nem szereti a harsányat *jobban szereti a harmonizált színeket?
*Ehhez, ha már kikapcsolni nem lehet
Nem kell más mint egy egyszínű háttérkép kiválasztási lehetősége*
Van itt már moderátor-kormányos-fórumvezető aki idejár több is
*De ez technikai kérdés *jobb ha Goyo *olvassa és válaszol* erre


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Augusztus 3)

safranek írta:


> *Látom megjelent egy háttárkép ami nekem zavarosabbá teszi a sematikus nyugodt felületetAzt is észrevettem van a jobb felső sarokban egy ecset jel amire kijön egy háttérképválasztás lehetősége felkínált képek közül*
> Kérdem lehetne e a legnyugodtabb nem tirki-tarka háttérkép közötte?
> Hogy egy egyszínű lágy pasztellszínű hátteret válasszon *az aki nem szereti a harsányat *jobban szereti a harmonizált színeket?
> *Ehhez, ha már kikapcsolni nem lehet
> ...


Ki lehet kapcsolni, tekerj kicsit feljebb, FLAMINGO már leírta! (3188)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Hala.....megoldodott a problemad az kulon orom ,hogy vegul nem is mi voltunk a hunyok.



Ezt nem állítanám ilyen határozottan. 3 gépen egyszerre állítódik el a Firefox? nem valószínű. Most is belepiszkáltatok, mert bejelentkezésig más a háttér. Miért kell azt babrálni, ami jó? Van még hiba bőven. (magyarítási helytelen meghatározások - pld. privát levél törlése helyett a beszélgetés elhagyása, volt már szó róla)


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 3)

hg1dmt írta:


> A sütik törlése nem segített. De a Firefox felhasználó elől rejtett mappáiból néhány dolgot kitakarítva most megy a feltöltés.



Akkor nem azert megy mert belepiszkaltunk......mindegy a lenyeg ,hogy megy.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Akkor nem azert megy mert belepiszkaltunk......mindegy a lenyeg ,hogy megy.


Pusssszzzz!!!


----------



## angyalkám (2013 Augusztus 3)

Szia Goyo ! Nagyon régen voltam itt és láttam hogy teljesen meg változott ez a jó kis Canada hun, de ami hiányzik az a CHET!! Jó volt beszélgeni a régi ismerősökkel és most nem találom vagy nincs?? Jó lenne vissza állitani. Az albumomba a képeket nem tudom feltenni a fotokat vagy az is megszünt? Köszi !!


----------



## atapata (2013 Augusztus 3)

safranek írta:


> *Látom megjelent egy háttárkép ami nekem zavarosabbá teszi a sematikus nyugodt felületetAzt is észrevettem van a jobb felső sarokban egy ecset jel amire kijön egy háttérképválasztás lehetősége felkínált képek közül*
> Kérdem lehetne e a legnyugodtabb nem tirki-tarka háttérkép közötte?
> Hogy egy egyszínű lágy pasztellszínű hátteret válasszon *az aki nem szereti a harsányat *jobban szereti a harmonizált színeket?
> *Ehhez, ha már kikapcsolni nem lehet
> ...




Ki lehet kapcsolni, válaszd a" Canadahun kéket" balra lent.


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

atapata írta:


> Ki lehet kapcsolni, válaszd a" Canadahun kéket" balra lent.


Ha igaz és megtalálom és működik akkor köszönöm


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 4)

igaz,
megtaláltam,
működik
köszönöm
Bizony belepiszkálnak
Már meg a Bold nem működik de sokaknak legalábbis Firefoxon(ezt látom a szójátékoknál) tegnap előttig(Csütörtök, -Péntek körülig) ment a bold, de már bizonytalanul kezeli
a Google Chrome-n megy
Talán függhet a háttérképtől?
Most kikapcsoltam a* tirki-tarkát* és megy
-----------------
Hová lett Miragem tartalmas és igaz hozzászólása?
Mindegy addig is 100.000 ember látta!!
Ne legyen cenzúra úgyse sikerül


----------



## smvsp (2013 Augusztus 4)

Ha ide töltök fel valamit, azt hogy lehet HIDE THANKS közé tenni?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Augusztus 4)

Arima3 írta:


> szeretném megérdeklődni azt, hogy pl. van néhány topik, amit a* friss tartalmakban* látok, és mondjuk még soha nem jártam abban a topikban, - mint most pl. a sok-sok vizet kell inni címűben - és kíváncsi lennék az utolsó bejegyzésre, ami ugye friss bejegyzés. *De nem enged egyből, hiába mutatja az utolsó oldalt, nem tudok rálépni, *csak apránként néhány oldalanként. Ez így marad? A gyakrabban látogatott topikoknál, felajánlja az utolsó oldalt, de csak az oldal tetejére visz, a hozzászólásig már nem megy. Azelőtt ezt megtette.
> Pontosítok: *Ez csak akkor van így, ha a Nemrég frissült témák c. csoportból szeretném kiválasztani a topikot*. De akkor a többször látogatott topikoknál is így van, vagyis nem tudok egyből az utolsó oldalra jutni, csak ha elmegyek a topik "helyére", és onnan választom ki. akkor rendben van. elnézést, ha bonyolult voltam....remélem azért érthető.....


Ez most megjavult. köszönöm goyo!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 4)

smvsp írta:


> Ha ide töltök fel valamit, azt hogy lehet HIDE THANKS közé tenni?


*A legtöbb téma elején is ott van a válasz, de:
(HIDE-THANKS] link(ek) [/HIDE-THANKS) - csak mindenütt szögletes zárójellel.*


----------



## smvsp (2013 Augusztus 4)

Hmm. Eddig eljutottam, de úgy találtam, hogy oda olyan linket tudok beilleszteni, ami máshová mutat...

Szóval, beírom a szöveget a szöveg dobozba. Író, cím, stb. rábökök a fájlok feltöltése gombra, és betallózom az 1-2 megás zip file-t.

Szóval milyen linket teszek a Hide Thanks közé??


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 5)

smvsp írta:


> Hmm. Eddig eljutottam, de úgy találtam, hogy oda olyan linket tudok beilleszteni, ami máshová mutat...
> 
> Szóval, beírom a szöveget a szöveg dobozba. Író, cím, stb. rábökök a fájlok feltöltése gombra, és betallózom az 1-2 megás zip file-t.
> 
> Szóval milyen linket teszek a Hide Thanks közé??


Annyira nem tudod, hogy inkább Privátban elmagyaráztam:
Egy közreadott, *korrekt üzenet* megszerkesztésének teljes menetét
Hide vel együtt csatolt fájlal együtt


----------



## safranek (2013 Augusztus 6)

Mikor lesz jó a* link-generálás*?
Vagy nem számít az mél értesítés?
Más nem maradt fenn a régi kérdéseim közzül azokat megcsinálták


----------



## Esperantisto (2013 Augusztus 16)

Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írom-e a (kis) problémámat - ha nem, akkor bocsi! -, ami a következő: nem minden hozzászólásomat listázza ki a "hozzászólásaid" link.

Tudom, hogy ez nem olyan vészes dolog, de kissé kellemetlen volt, amikor egy kérésre szerettem volna gyorsan válaszolni, belinkelve egy korábbi hozzászólásomat, de nem találtam a listában, s mivel már nem emlékeztem pontosan, hogy melyik témába is írtam, hosszasabban kellett keresgélnem, míg végül megtaláltam .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 16)

Esperantisto írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy jó helyre írom-e a (kis) problémámat - ha nem, akkor bocsi! -, ami a következő: nem minden hozzászólásomat listázza ki a "hozzászólásaid" link.
> 
> Tudom, hogy ez nem olyan vészes dolog, de kissé kellemetlen volt, amikor egy kérésre szerettem volna gyorsan válaszolni, belinkelve egy korábbi hozzászólásomat, de nem találtam a listában, s mivel már nem emlékeztem pontosan, hogy melyik témába is írtam, hosszasabban kellett keresgélnem, míg végül megtaláltam *.*


*A nevedre kattintva (bármelyik hozzászólásodnál), előjön egy tájékoztató lap, melynek van egy ilyen sora:
Üzenet:35
Ha a 35-ös számra kattintasz, akkor két lapon (mivelegyre nem fér rá), felsorolja mind a 35-t. - én legalábbis mindet látom
Ha már 4635 hsz-ed lenne, akkor persze ez a módszer már nem lenne hatásos.*


----------



## Esperantisto (2013 Augusztus 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A nevedre kattintva (bármelyik hozzászólásodnál), előjön egy tájékoztató lap, melynek van egy ilyen sora:
> Üzenet:35
> Ha a 35-ös számra kattintasz, akkor két lapon (mivelegyre nem fér rá), felsorolja mind a 35-t. - én legalábbis mindet látom
> Ha már 4635 hsz-ed lenne, akkor persze ez a módszer már nem lenne hatásos.*



Valóban. Viszont a kevéske 35-ből csak 33 jelenik meg, hiányzik pont az a kettő, amit kerestem (én már csak ilyen volnék, az kell, ami nincs ..., ill. nehezen elérhető ). Ezek azok: http://canadahun.com/temak/tanterve...atok-projektek-2013.35076/page-2#post-3857580 és http://canadahun.com/temak/tanterve...atok-projektek-2013.35076/page-2#post-3857584.
Mondom, most szerencsére megtaláltam őket, de nem értem, miért nem tartalmazza a lista? Valamit rosszul csináltam volna?
Másrészt akkor viszont lehetséges, hogy más sem talál rá a keresővel?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 17)

*Bevallom nem számoltam meg az üzeneteid, csak azt néztem, hogy több, mint harminc (mivel nem fért el egy lapon).
Azt meg végképp nem tudom miért nem listázza a rendszer a két képes üzeneted.
Talán amikor módosítottad őket, valami jelzőbit bebillent és ezért nem látja a kereső, de ez csak találgatás.
Ezt amúgy a webmester is olvassa, ha tud hozzátenni, biztos be fog írni ide pár sort.*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 17)

Üdv, gondolkodom, rajta hogy visszahoznám a kanadára a blogom, de lenne előtte 2 kérdésem, 1 ha egy idő után eltűnik mint új blog akkor azt utánna fel lehet még hozni vagy ha el is tűnik attol még a többiek megtalálják valhol ? A másik kérdésem anno mikor töröltettem innen a blogom azt azért tettem mert nem tudtam a blogba írni, megírtam a bevezetőt és már csak hozzászólásként tudtam új post írni és ez idedegesített, ha én 1 sok post-os blogot szeretnék hol kella blogba új postokat írni? Ismétlem rendes blogpost-ot  nem hozzászólást! Előre is köszi a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 18)

Sakkozzunk:) írta:


> Üdv, gondolkodom, rajta hogy visszahoznám a kanadára a blogom, de lenne előtte 2 kérdésem, 1 ha egy idő után eltűnik mint új blog akkor azt utánna fel lehet még hozni vagy ha el is tűnik attol még a többiek megtalálják valhol ? A másik kérdésem anno mikor töröltettem innen a blogom azt azért tettem mert nem tudtam a blogba írni, megírtam a bevezetőt és már csak hozzászólásként tudtam új post írni és ez idedegesített, ha én 1 sok post-os blogot szeretnék hol kella blogba új postokat írni? Ismétlem rendes blogpost-ot  nem hozzászólást! Előre is köszi a segítséget.


Nem egészen értem a kérdéseid, ugyanis vagy fél tucat blog bejegyzésed van a sakktól a pókerig.(persze lehet előbb kérdeztél itt, aztán írtál oda.)
*De a kérdéseidre a válaszok:
1. Az adott személy avatarja (a kis képe) mellett ott egy B betű. Arra kattintva kiadja a blogbeírásait fordított időrendben.. Ha a fenti Blogokra kattintasz a főmenü sorban, akkor pedig a legfrissebb blog bejegyzéseket adja ki a CH.
2. A saját blogodba szerintem eleve hozzászólást csak válaszreakcióként tudsz tenni (bár ebben nem vagyok biztos, mert kb 5 éve próbáltam a CH blogot ilyen téren. Logikailag kell egy hozzászólok gombnak lennie és kell egy új bejegyzés indítása vagy ilyesmi.*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 18)

Időközbe rájöttem ,  köszi


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 19)

Mikor lesz magyar az információ? (értelmezhető magyar, nem mint a LEVÉL TÖRLÉSE helyett a LEVÉL ELHAGYÁSA) 
*Értesítések *




*vivo8 has posted a comment on the image you have commented too in the album Pillanatok.*
Ma 11:55 -kor



*imrucika has posted a comment on the image you have commented too in the album Szobanovenyek.*
Tegnap 20:46-kor


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 20)

A Canadahuntól kaptam emailt: 
----------------------------------------------
canadahun - Oops, we lost you there! Your new friends are waiting!
Hi Pintér,
Thanks for dropping by, but you left too soon!
Here's a few of the great things you can do on Zorpia to make A World of New Friends!
*1.Recommendations:* Find Friends and Groups of similar interests.
Just right for you!
*2.Play Match Up:* One Click Love! Find matches and dates all around the world.
*3.Play Games:* Great online games to help you make fun friends to play with!
Go To Zorpia
------------------------------------------------
Erről hogyan lehet leiratkozni, mert TÖBBET NEM KÉREK!!!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 20)

*Ezt nem a CH, hanem a zorpia nevű iwiw,netlogj HI5...stb. mintájú portál küldözgeti.
Ott kell utánanézni..
Sajnos, ha valaki beregisztrál egy ilyen "közösségi" portálra és engedi, hogy szinkronizálják a címlistájával (vagy ami rosszabb egy vírus teszi kérés nélkül), akkor sajnos ilyen leveleket kaphatnak az ismerősei.
Szerencsére vírusmentes esetben a levél végén ott szokott lenni a leiratkozás (unsubscribe). Arra kell kattintani.*


----------



## baano (2013 Augusztus 20)

Nem mindent tudok letölteni.
Mit kell ezzel csinálnom??? 
****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****
Mégis hogy jutok hozzá ehhez a rejtett tartalomhoz??


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 20)

Ezt a mélt kaptam.



FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ezt nem a CH, hanem a zorpia nevű iwiw,netlogj HI5...stb. mintájú portál küldözgeti.
> Ott kell utánanézni..
> Sajnos, ha valaki beregisztrál egy ilyen "közösségi" portálra és engedi, hogy szinkronizálják a címlistájával (vagy ami rosszabb egy vírus teszi kérés nélkül), akkor sajnos ilyen leveleket kaphatnak az ismerősei.
> Szerencsére vírusmentes esetben a levél végén ott szokott lenni a leiratkozás (unsubscribe). Arra kell kattintani.*


Ezek az oldalak vásárolnak is címlistát és bele is másznak a tagjaik címlistájába. Egyet korrekten csinálnak: meghivatkozzák, hogy honnan került a birtokukba a címem. Ha a Canadahunra hivatkoznak, akkor a Canadahuntól került hozzájuk. A Canadahun privát üzeneteihez visz kattintással.
Mivel én is kaptam ilyen mélt, és már már máskor, mástól is kaptam a CH-ra hivatkozó mélt, érdekelne, hogyan került a Canadahuntól a Zorpiához, és más oldalakhoz a mélcímem. És ez nem olyan egyszerű, hogy le lehet iratkozni.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 21)

Probalkozok en is mindennel, a gmail.-es spam jelentesnel egy egesz oldalnyi jelentettem , el ne kopogjam mamar nem kaptam en sem toluk tobb levelet.
Mi nem adunk ki senkinek email cimeket, meg hirlevelet sem kuldunk.


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

> Hi xy
> Thanks for dropping by, but you left too soon!
> Here's a few of the great things you can do on Zorpia to make A World of New Friends!
> *1.Recommendations:* Find Friends and Groups of similar interests.
> ...



Én is megkaptam azt a levelet látszólag a canadahun.com-on keresztül
Soha életemben nem jártam sem a zorpián sem iwiw sem facebookon
Tehát a magyarázat nem állja meg a helyét
az e-mail címem annyira friss és sehol nem használt csak itt a canadán
Már csak presztízsből is léphetne CH hogy ne keveredjen gyanúba


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

Keresésre ezt találtam mint leíratkozás
http://mindenkinet.net/2011/07/21/zorpia-fiok-torlese/
Én mint mondtam nem veszek részt hasonló oldalakban így regisztrációm sincs a linken lévő leírás a tényleg regisztráltaknak ad tanácsot
De fentebb kérdezte hg1dmt


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 21)

vivo8 írta:


> Én is megkaptam azt a levelet *látszólag* a canadahun.com-on keresztül


*Aki kapott már értesítést CH-tól, hogy privát üzenetet kapott, az tudja, hogy a fentit nem a CH küldte.(Ez persze inkább cdurmol beírására lenne válasz, csak nem akarom még külön beidézni.)*


> Soha életemben nem jártam sem a zorpián sem iwiw sem facebookon
> Tehát a magyarázat nem állja meg a helyét
> az e-mail címem annyira friss és sehol nem használt csak itt a canadán
> Már csak presztízsből is léphetne CH hogy ne keveredjen gyanúba


*Ahogy az admin is megírta a CH nem ad ki címlistát és próbál a spam ellen tenni. A fenti meghívót egyébként én is megkaptam és meghökkentem rajta, mert ugyan mi érdeke lenne egy közösségi szájtnak, hogy átadja a tagjai elérhetőségét egy MÁSIK közösségi szájt számára?*


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Augusztus 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Aki kapott már értesítést CH-tól, hogy privát üzenetet kapott, az tudja, hogy a fentit nem a CH küldte.(Ez persze inkább cdurmol beírására lenne válasz, csak nem akarom még külön beidézni.)*


Igazad van, nem szoktam értesítést kérni.



> *Ahogy az admin is megírta a CH nem ad ki címlistát és próbál a spam ellen tenni. A fenti meghívót egyébként én is megkaptam és meghökkentem rajta, mert ugyan mi érdeke lenne egy közösségi szájtnak, hogy átadja a tagjai elérhetőségét egy MÁSIK közösségi szájt számára?*


Akkor viszont nagyon alaposan meg kellene vizsgálni, hogy hogyan katat valaki a CH-n az adataink között.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 21)

cdurmol írta:


> Igazad van, nem szoktam értesítést kérni.
> 
> 
> Akkor viszont nagyon alaposan meg kellene vizsgálni, hogy hogyan katat valaki a CH-n az adataink között.


Ezért is írtam korábban, hogy a másik eset a vírus.
*Sajnos volt már részünk benne. Egyetlen rendszer sem feltörhetetlen és egy címlista valószínűleg kemény pénzt ér a twoo-nak, zorpia-nak és minden hasonló felfutás alatt lévő közösségi szájtnak.

Volt szerencsém egy karrier tanácsadó előadását meghallgatva pár szót váltani az előadóval.
Ő mesélte, hogy a 6o ooo-s levelezőlistájáért milliókat ajánlottak neki többször is.
Esetünkben az az "öröm az üröm"-ben, hogy le lehet iratkozni az unsubscribe feliratra kattintva, ahogy már ezt is megírtam.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 21)

Többnyire támadó típus vagyok, de most lecseréltem magam védőre.(kapus nem leszek)
Megnéztem a levél forrását. Valóban nem a CH a feladó.
Idézem cdurmol reagálását "Akkor viszont nagyon alaposan meg kellene vizsgálni, hogy hogyan kutat valaki a CH-n az adataink között."
Egyébként amikor nyitsz egy email fiókot, akkor hozzájárulsz ahhoz, hogy a címedre reklámok érkezhetnek. Van egy szép hosszú felhasználói szerződés, amit általában senki nem olvas el. Kivonat ebből "...... A felhasználó ennek fejében elfogadja, hogy az [origo] Zrt. a felhasználó által megjelölt témakörökben Direkt Marketing leveleket juttasson el a felhasználó postafiókjába......"
El kell menni a Zorpia oldalra, és *a leiratkozás (unsubscribe). Arra kell kattintani.
Szép napot.*


----------



## vivo8 (2013 Augusztus 21)

> *Ő mesélte, hogy a 6o ooo-s levelezőlistájáért milliókat ajánlottak neki többször is.*


Bezzeg nekem meg neked nem ajánlanak
60 darabosért mennyit kínálnak?


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Augusztus 21)

baano írta:


> Nem mindent tudok letölteni.
> Mit kell ezzel csinálnom???
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****
> Mégis hogy jutok hozzá ehhez a rejtett tartalomhoz??


Ezt a szöveget egy már beidézett hozzászólásnál látod. És mint írja is, beidézésnél már nem jelenik meg a rejtett (vagy feloldott ) tartalom. Keresd meg a beidézett h.sz. eredetijét, és ott megtalálod a rejtett tartalmat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 22)

vivo8 írta:


> Bezzeg nekem meg neked nem ajánlanak
> 60 darabosért mennyit kínálnak?


Ha az a hatvan e-mail cím hatvan államfőé vagy hatvan híresség magán címe, akkor az is sokat ér
Nyilván az általam említett hatvanezer regisztrált (tehát kiegészítő adatokkal is rendelkező), szűrt és célzott e.mail cím.
Ez pedig igencsak értékes annak aki pont ilyenre vágyik, mert nem kell válogatni és nagy valószínűséggel érkezik válaszreakció, egy adott és célzott megkeresés kapcsán.
De ez itt off, ezért nem is folytatnám.


----------



## Gablajt (2013 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok! Volna egy problémám. A Yoga és fitness anyagok c topikból szerettem volna linkekhez hozzáférni, de a következővel találom magam mindig szembe:
"Rejtett tartalom:
A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában..."
De hát ugye jogosultság hiányában nem szólhatok hozzá, mivelhogy zárt téma. 
Ilyenkor mi a teendő, hogy elérhessem a linkeket?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 22)

Gablajt írta:


> Sziasztok! Volna egy problémám. A Yoga és fitness anyagok c topikból szerettem volna linkekhez hozzáférni, de a következővel találom magam mindig szembe:
> "Rejtett tartalom:
> A tartalom megtekintéséhez válaszolnod kell a témában..."
> De hát ugye jogosultság hiányában nem szólhatok hozzá, mivelhogy zárt téma.
> Ilyenkor mi a teendő, hogy elérhessem a linkeket?


*Írsz a téma kormányosának és ő majd jelzi, hogy mit tud tenni.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 23)

andic írta"*Zene-egészalbumos topikunk pár hónapja objektív okok miatt megszűnt " Nem objektív, ( tárgyi ) , hanem szubjektív (emberi) oka van. Valaki azt gondolta nincs rá szükség. Szerintem az egyik leglátogatottabb topik volt*. Nem akarok egy topikot sem, és az abban játszókat sem megsérteni, de a számtalan szójáték amiben egy szót, vagy kifejezést 30x leírnak fél év alatt mennyivel hasznosabb? Nem mindegy, hogy valaki 4 feltöltéssel teszi fel az album számait, vagy egyszerre elérhetővé válik a kedvenc keresett album. Ez is tilos, meg az is tilos.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 23)

hg1dmt írta:


> andic írta"*Zene-egészalbumos topikunk pár hónapja objektív okok miatt megszűnt " Nem objektív, ( tárgyi ) , hanem szubjektív (emberi) oka van. Valaki azt gondolta nincs rá szükség. Szerintem az egyik leglátogatottabb topik volt*. Nem akarok egy topikot sem, és az abban játszókat sem megsérteni, de a számtalan szójáték amiben egy szót, vagy kifejezést 30x leírnak fél év alatt mennyivel hasznosabb? Nem mindegy, hogy valaki 4 feltöltéssel teszi fel az album számait, vagy egyszerre elérhetővé válik a kedvenc keresett album. Ez is tilos, meg az is tilos.


*Nos akkor tisztázzuk:
Sem objektív, sem szubjektív, hanem jogi okai voltak.
Bizony a CH már van olyan nagy, hogy "bizonyos" jogvédőknél kitüntetett célpont lettünk és nem csupán a muzikális platform, hanem a képi és az irodalmi, meg mások is.
Ettől függetlenül én nem venném a bátorságot, hogy kijelentsem, miszerint a számoljunk egymillióig másképp értéktelenebb, mint mondjuk a bunyós Pityu midi átdolgozások.
Mert Kinek a pap, kinek a papsajt.
Magam is meglepódtem, hogy a CH pl balettkedvelők körében toplistás és nem csak a magyarul beszélők körében, mert volt már olyan levél Argentínából spanyolul (köszi gugli), ami segítséget kért balett ügyben. (Remélem ezért nem lesz copyrihgt támadás.)
Szóval hidd el nem azért tűnik el egy egy téma, mert egy kormányos, vagy netán admin, ma olyan zoknit húzott fel.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 23)

Ne sarkítsuk, nem Bunyós Pityu miatt jöttem, de bevallom őszintén, hogy az albumok oldal hozott a ch-ra. Rengeteg igényes zenét találtam az albumok között. És letöltöttem, mert a letöltés nem jogtalan cselekedet. (Ha nem torrentezéssel történik, de hát ezt az oldal jogásza is tudja . De a feltöltés bizony az, még ha részletekben történik is. Úgyhogy jogilag semmit nem tett az oldal a jog betartásáért. ( Engem ez nem érdekel, hogyan került fel, jó zene volt ott elérhető, jöttem, órákat töltöttem a kedvenc oldalamon. Elvettétek. Őszinte leszek - most nincs ami itt tartson huzamosabb ideig. Jövök, megnézem a kódfejtést, furcsa párokat, aztán viszlát. Ismerősök is sokan így vannak ezzel) Nem ez az igazi megszűnése az albumoknak, hiszen a zene így, vagy úgy felkerül. A jog meg nem különböztet meg albumot, vagy egy dalt.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 24)

Sajna nem a te jogertelmezesedre kell hagyatkoznom.
Mindent megtettem amit lehetet, KAr ennyire kritikusnak lenni ,ugy hogy nem igazan tudod a pontos reszleteket.
Aki nem talal 32 ezer tema kozul szamara tetszot ...azt igazan szivbol sajnalom

Miert van az az erzesem ,hogy nyuszi efektussal allok szemben?
Nem tartoztatlak ,ha ugy erzed nincs ami itt tartson.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 24)

Itt nem ez a lényeg!
Magyarázd meg nekem vagyis (nekünk, hiszen jó pár ismerős név eltűnt a ch-ről az albumok megszűnése óta) mennyivel jogtisztább a négyesével feltöltött zene?. Mert a jogra hivatkozva szűntettétek meg az albumokat.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 24)

Ha egyszer le kellett vennunk akkor azt le kell venni.
A canadahun nem feltolto oldal hanem kozossegi. ha valaki csak azert jon hogy vigyen ,es most nem tud mert megszunt es ezert nem jon tobbet ........az nem a candahunert jott es a barati tarsasagert, ahol itt szeretettel fogadjak, hanem csak is az erdek hajtotta.
Erdek emberekert nem kar ha elmaradnak, hisz mi mindenkit szivesen latunk de vannak hatarok ami minket is kotelez.
Minden topicban ki van teve hogy jogtiszta dolgokat lehet feltenni, ha nem az akkor nincs mirol beszelni, mert barmikor torolheto.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 24)

Melitta megírta nekem priviben a gondokat, és így átlátva a rejtett buktatókat - el kell, hogy fogadjam( bár szomorúan) a lépéseiket. (Ha a hozzászólásaimat visszanézitek, én mindig "támadtam) tehát nem vagyok az a minden magyarázatot elfogadó emberke.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 24)

HA sikerult meggyozni arrol,hogy csak is a legjobbszandek es a leheto legjobb megoldast akarjuk csinalni mar mindent megert.
Koszonom megertesedet.


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ettől függetlenül én nem venném a bátorságot, hogy kijelentsem, miszerint a számoljunk egymillióig másképp értéktelenebb, mint mondjuk a bunyós Pityu midi átdolgozások.*


Megdöbbenve tapasztaltam más-nyelvű fórumokon is létezik a képpel számolás
Tehát igény van rá.Egyet kell értsek veled


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 26)

Volt a safranek nevű társam, aki még néhány hiányosságot felvetett. Amik most is időszerűek. De sem Őt, sem a hozzászólását nem találom, Ugye csak szabadságon van?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 26)

hg1dmt írta:


> Volt a safranek nevű társam, aki még néhány hiányosságot felvetett. Amik most is időszerűek. De sem Őt, sem a hozzászólását nem találom, Ugye csak szabadságon van?


Ezt tőle kérdezd.
Kiegészítésként annyit, hogy nem csak te kapsz priviben magyarázatot.
(Én magam napi átlag 8-12-t írok - csak ilyen típusút.)


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 26)

"Ezt tőle kérdezd." Hogyan , ha nem látom, tegyétek láthatóvá!


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 26)

Safranektol elkoszontunk.
Senkirol semilyen infot nem adunk , de nem is tartozik senkire se erre a topicra personal infok.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 27)

Mert véleménye volt? Mert kemény kritikát olvastam tőle, de sértést nem. Ez azt sugallja, hogy fogd be a pofád, vagy repülsz. Minden hiba amiről írt fennáll most is. Nagyon óvatosan fogalmazok, nehogy olyan csússzon ki a billentyűzetemből, ami okot adna az én eltávolításomra is. A szabályzatot már kívülről tudom, nem sértek meg senkit, nem politizálok (bár egy véleményhez hozzászólás is már politika) javítson ki minden fennálló hibát az arra hivatott személy, és nem lesz szükség erre a topikra. (magyar üzenetek, hibaüzenet megszüntetése a fotó oldalakon, album létrehozásánál, vagy fotó feltöltésnél stb..., A magyar nyelv helyes használata (pld. levél elhagyása, törlés helyett. Elhagyni a kulcscsomónkat szoktuk....) Ez nem okozhat technikai nehézséget, csak átírni kell a rosszat a jóra. Milyen kapcsolatban vagy goyóval? Mit mond az indulás óta fennálló hibákról?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 27)

Sem ez, sem personal ugyek , szemelyeskedes nem tartozik a topic temajahoz.
Miert is kene oldalakon keresztul a szemelyeskedest hallgatnunk , es a negativ kritikakat ami csak is valakinek van cimezve?
Kotozkodes es az a velemenynyilvanitas ami nem epito csak rombolo.. nem vagyunk kivancsiak ra.

Mi a jo megoldas ?
megvalni az allando kotozkodo tagtol
ha valaki sehogy nem tudja hasznalni azt a reszet a ch -nak , amit rajta kivul tobbezren tudjak hasznalmi , /a tobbseg raadasul orommel hasznalja/, computer iskolat nyissunk?
Hogy galleryanal maradjunk szuntesuk meg ...? hisz sok koszonet nincs benne csak a vitat generalja, raadasul igen komoly helyigenye van ,esetleg korlatozuk 
hogy minden tag max 50 vagy 100 kepet tudjon tarolni a ch-n.


Akkor fussal megegyszer neki a szabalyzatunknak.
A helyesirast nem kritizaljuk. Forditas hogy nem tokeletes, tudjuk de tudod mennyibe kerul a profi forditas?
Tudod -e hogy egy programnal egy szot helyesen leforditjak az meg szerepel tobb tizezer helyen es ott mar falsnak tunik a forditas...........ez egy nagyon komoly szakma es horrorisztikus osszegek a profin leforditott oldalak. Minden ch-n hasznalt program angolnyelven van.

Te tudsz jol forditani? ismered a cumputernyelvet jol? , mert szivesen veszunk minden onkentes munkat, Goyo sokat dolgozik ezen, lehet segiteni neki.




> Milyen kapcsolatban vagy goyóval?



Vegtelen turelmem kezd a vegere erni, ha az otthoni szlenget hasznalnam ...kozod?.....mi is ehhez?
Nem tartozunk beszamoloval neked.
Amit anyagilag tudok es idovel birunk es cernaval..... ugy lesz javitva a hibak, fontosagi sorrendet merlegelve.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 27)

"A helyesirast nem kritizaljuk." Nem ám, egymásét!!!!!!! Azért az más, mint egy oldal működésének (fordításának)a helyesírása.
Már megírtuk a helyes fordítást itt - többször. Nem elhagyás, hanem TÖRLÉS. ezt nem képes korrigálni azóta. Ne gyere mindig az anyagiakkal, amit lefordítok, annak semmi köze a pénzhez- megnézem, és ha jó elfogadom, ha nem -javítom (ha ismerem azt a nyelvet, akinek az egészet csinálom. Ha nem akkor nem csinálom. " KÖZÖD?" ez demokratikus megfogalmazás volt. Most már gondolkodjatok el azon, miért van ez a topik, ahol a hibát lehet jelenteni, és nem történik semmi. Olyanok vagyunk mint Hofi, Ő megmondhatta a véleményét Kádárról, és nem történt baja. (Neki a HATALOM) megengedte, igaz nem rúgták ki érte, de nem is változott semmi. Ott van az "átálltunk" topik, azt jó olvasgatni, abban nem nyavalyognak a tagok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 27)

*Már csak beleszólok, bár az admin válaszolt a kérdésedre.
Azt írtad fentebb, hogy kiválóan ismered a szabályzatunkat (amit azért is kétlek, mert a permanens átalakulás miatt én sem vagyok tisztában az aktuális minden részletével).
Akkor ugye azt is tudod, hogy az admin és a kormányosok munkáját nem kritizáljuk.
Márpedig tagot kizárni csak ettől a szinttől lehet. A kizárásnak többnyire oka van, ami viszont nem tartozik a tagságra.
Ha safranekkel olyan jó viszonyban voltál, akkor nyilván megvan az e-mail címe, tehát a kíváncsiságod nála csillapíthatod. (Ha meg nem, akkor nem is értem miért érdekel.)*


hg1dmt írta:


> "A helyesirast nem kritizaljuk." Nem ám, egymásét!!!!!!! Azért az más, mint egy oldal működésének (fordításának)a helyesírása.
> Már megírtuk a helyes fordítást itt - többször. Nem elhagyás, hanem TÖRLÉS. ezt nem képes korrigálni azóta.


*Ha már belemászunk az angol nyelv rejtett szépségeibe, a "cancel" szónak legalább ötféle jelentése van még a törlés mellett, pl.: érvénytelenítés (mondjuk repülőjegy foglalás esetén), de a sztorníroz, visszamond, lefúj is megállja a helyét egy adott mondatkörnyezetben.
Bár nem vagyok nagyon a híve, de ez az a szó, a file (fájl), meg a copy (kopi/kópia) mellett, amit meghagynék eredetben az informatikai szövegekben, mert akit egy picit is megcsapott a számítástechnika "mozdonyfüstje", az úgyis ezt használja.
Egyébként meg úgy járhatunk mint a nyelvújítás után: a színházat a magyaron kívül nem hinném, hogy bárki is értené, de a teátrum szavunk az orosztól az angolig szinte minden nyelvcsaládban ismerősen cseng. (Talán ez is az egyik oka, hogy a magyar nehezen tanul idegen nyelvet.)
Vas Gereben még vígan használta a megegzaminálni szót, ami vizsgáztatni -t, megvizsgálni -t jelent és ennek 125 éve mindössze. Ma meg - az egy dolog, hogy azt sem tudja az átlag magyar, hogy volt ilyen nevű írónk - , de a szót sem ismeri fel. Szóval csínján a fordítással .(Én csak 3 nyelvről fordítgatok 25 éve, - igaz inkább műszaki szövegeket - ezért nem nevezném szakértőnek magam, de talán ennyiben véleményt nyilváníthatok.)
Érdekességképp, ha van helyesírás ellenőrződ - akkor a "megegzaminál"-t nem fogja aláhúzni.*


> Ne gyere mindig az anyagiakkal, amit lefordítok, annak semmi köze a pénzhez- megnézem, és ha jó elfogadom, ha nem -javítom (ha ismerem azt a nyelvet, akinek az egészet csinálom. Ha nem akkor nem csinálom. " KÖZÖD?" ez demokratikus megfogalmazás volt. Most már gondolkodjatok el azon, miért van ez a topik, ahol a hibát lehet jelenteni, és nem történik semmi. Olyanok vagyunk mint Hofi, Ő megmondhatta a véleményét Kádárról, és nem történt baja. (Neki a HATALOM) megengedte, igaz nem rúgták ki érte, de nem is változott semmi. Ott van az "átálltunk" topik, azt jó olvasgatni, abban nem nyavalyognak a tagok.


Ami Goyo-t illeti, mivel ő a webmesterünk, az ő hatóköre mindenki másétól eltér, ennél fogva a helyzete is.
*Ha a kérdésed úgy fogalmaztad volna meg (mert sejtem, hogy erre akartál kilyukadni), hogy lehetne-e szólni neki magyarítás ügyben, akkor biztos nem érti félre Melitta sem, mert így (és minden Kanadában élő számára) az csengett ki a kérdésedből, hogy milyen a magán jellegű kapcsolat, amihez aztán tényleg semmi közöd se neked, se nekem, se másnak rajtuk kívül, főleg úgy hogy külön országokban élnek.
Ja és akár hiszed, akár nem, az átálltunk témába csupán azt jelezte Goyo, hogy átálltunk. Azt talán mégsem tilthatjuk meg, hogy ezt egyesek megköszönjék, ami bevallottan jól esik. Azért problémákat kritikákat ott is jeleztek és reagáltam is azokra.*


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 28)




----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 28)

Már hónapok óta megy az értelmetlen válaszolgatás. Ezeket kellene végre megoldani:


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 30)

hg1dmt írta:


> "A helyesirast nem kritizaljuk." Nem ám, egymásét!!!!!!! Azért az más, mint egy oldal működésének (fordításának)a helyesírása.
> Már megírtuk a helyes fordítást itt - többször. Nem elhagyás, hanem TÖRLÉS. ezt nem képes korrigálni azóta. Ne gyere mindig az anyagiakkal, amit lefordítok, annak semmi köze a pénzhez- megnézem, és ha jó elfogadom, ha nem -javítom (ha ismerem azt a nyelvet, akinek az egészet csinálom. Ha nem akkor nem csinálom. " KÖZÖD?" ez demokratikus megfogalmazás volt. Most már gondolkodjatok el azon, miért van ez a topik, ahol a hibát lehet jelenteni, és nem történik semmi. Olyanok vagyunk mint Hofi, Ő megmondhatta a véleményét Kádárról, és nem történt baja. (Neki a HATALOM) megengedte, igaz nem rúgták ki érte, de nem is változott semmi. Ott van az "átálltunk" topik, azt jó olvasgatni, abban nem nyavalyognak a tagok.



Hamar reklamalni kivaloan tudsz ,ha pontositanal hol is talalod ezt a "forditasi"hibat, mert igy csak kotozkodesnek tunik. Pontosan linkeld be , hogy ha hiba van javitani tudjuk.
Oderokat ne adjal es ha becsomagolnad a mondandod nem lenne az az erzese az embernek ,hogy mindenaron kotozkodni akarsz.
A hasonlatod meg egyenesen egbekiallto baromsag, hisz mi itt sokan a Kadar erabol jottunk el es pont azert, mert elegunk volt a nem demokratikus eletbol.
A velemeny nyilvanitas,lehet, kritikat is gyakorolni lehet, szemelyeskedes nelkul,de a kotozkodes, provokacio az mas kategoria.
Szoval, egyszonak is szaz a vege , jol gondold meg mit valaszolsz, mert ez volt egyben az utolso figyelmeztetesem , demokratikusan es Hofisan de lapatra kerulsz.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 30)

Szia!
Utolsó levelemet olvasod itt.
Sokan küldtek emailt, melyben egyetértésükről biztosítanak, kitartást kívánva, ugyanakkor óva intenek a további szélmalomharctól.
Nem mernek privát üzenetet írni,, vagyis csak ennyit.
"Szia!
Feltételezem, hogy szélmalom harcba kezdtél.

Ahogy sokan, Te sem fogsz győzni.
A xxxxxx, a xxxxxxx, a xxxxxx gondolkodásmód ellen nem tudsz védekezni, és mivel ez a "tulaj" tulajdonsága, tenni sem !

Bővebben (mivel a priviket előszeretettel leolvassák) itt: Email cím"

Félnek a kizárástól, bár a Médiahatóság megállapíthatja a jogtalanságot, hiszen erre van.
DE ez annyit ér, mint a szakszervezet a multinál, ha ki akar rúgni, talál rá okot.
Ha nem akarod látni, a hibákat nem is fogod, legalább 5 X említésre került.
Meg akartam nézni a hozzászólásaimat a profil oldalamon, hogy hányszor lettek jelezve a hibák, pontos megjelöléssel. Már az sem működik. " Nincs hozzászólás" Pedig csak itt legalább 40 van.
A saját hozzászólásaim is titkosítva lettek? Nagy a baj, nehogy bizonyítani tudjam mikor jeleztem először, többedmagammal a hibákat. Tegnap a Furcsa párokban próbáltunk játszani, nem ment el a hozzászólás.
Ha privát levelet akarok törölni, hova kattintsak? Szerinted melyik a levél törlése?
Megjelölés olvasatlanként - Kedvencek közé - Beszélgetés elhagyása
Nekiálltatok megmagyarázni , hogy a cancel szó mit jelent, ahelyett, hogy most már (legalább egy hónapja) tudván a helyes fordítást kijavítanátok.
Az értesítéseknél: 
*editke2004 has posted a comment on the image you have commented too in the album Szobanovenyek.*
Miért kell még egy szótárt is használnom, ha ezt üzenitek?
Te személyes sértésnek veszel minden hibajelzést, és a javítás elmaradása miatti észrevételt. Tied az oldal, Te döntesz. Én csak vendég voltam. De ismétlem magam: Ha vendégségbe fogadok valakit, annak nem sírok, hogy mennyi gondot okoz nekem, az Ő ellátása. És, ha látom, hogy valami gondja van, azt azonnal megpróbálom egyenesbe hozni. 
Szuper az oldal, belátom, hogy sok munkátok van benne, de ez a topik a hibák miatt van, ti hoztátok létre. Nem kellett volna.
Ha csak a dicsérés megengedett, azt is fogok, ha ezek a hibák megoldódnak. 
Átnéztem a levelet, nem találtam benne sértő szót. A stílus pedig vérmérséklettől függ, az pedig gondolom örökletes, tehát a származástól. A szabályzat szerint nem lehet hátrányosan megítélni senkit a nemzetisége, vallása, származása miatt. 
Puszi.


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok! Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a hangoskönyvek eltűntek, vagy csak én nem találom őket? Ha beírom a keresőbe nincs találat. Este még volt. Vagy lemaradtam valamiről? Köszönettel zsnbm


----------



## Melitta (2013 Augusztus 30)

Ugy-e csak nem tudsz a temanal a hibaknal maradni minden beirasod tartalmaz szemelyeskedest.



> A stílus pedig vérmérséklettől függ, az pedig gondolom örökletes, tehát a származástól. A szabályzat szerint nem lehet hátrányosan megítélni senkit a nemzetisége, vallása, származása miatt.


Mi ez ha nem burkolt zsidozas? hisz milyen szarmazau is?... aki demokratikus es nemzetisegu es raadasul meg valamilyen szarmazasa is van.......
Mar ez a mondatod miatt is elkoszonunk toled.
Mi itt senkitol nem kerdezuk meg se szarmazasat se nemzetiseget sem orokletes mivoltat se partallasat se felfogasat se semilyet.
Vengedsegben nem illo sertegetni a vendeglatokat, ha ennyire nem erzed jol magad a vendegsegben nem kell akkor elmenni hozajuk, keress olyan tarsasagot ahol remekul fogod erezni magad.

Frissitjuk a forumot , es a hetvegen rovidebb ideig egyszer egyszer lekell allitani az oldalt, de ez minden esetben ki van irva kb 5 perc vagy 1 ora .

A hibakat folyamatosan javitjuk.

A priviket senki nem tudja elolvasni, fogalmad sincs ezekszerint a forum mokodeserol , mikor megvasarolsz egy softvert akkor az adja biztonsagi eloirasokat a torvenyes adatvedelmet, amihez nincs meg az adminnak se joga lehetosege belemaszni.errol egyszeruen meggyozodhetsz mielott vadaskodol akar ingyenes versiot is letolthetsz es latni fogod nincs bejarasa senkinek az email, a privik a passwordokhoz.
Ez egyertemuen alapveto vadaskodas es rossz hir keltese a ch-nak.

Nem kell szotart hasznalnod, nem allitottuk soha hogy 100%ban kesz van a ch forum, folyamatosan javitjuk es forditjuk ami meg hianyzik.

Turelem ...........nem erosseged es annak a par baratodnak akikre hivatkozol.
Egy ilyen meretu portalhoz egy csapat informatikus szuksegeltetik, mi probalkozunk a lehetetlennel, Goyo mint informatikus a max probalja megtenni,meg ot sem tudjuk foallasban alkalmazni.

Ilyen personal vitakat priviben szoktuk lemecselni, de ugy latom mindenkeppen a nettre kivanod hozni ami megint se nem korekt se nem fer, es a szabalyzatunk is tiltja.

Kivanom talald meg azt a kozosseget ahol jol erzed magad es ahol nem a vendeglatok lesznek a szalka a szemedben.


----------



## hg1dmt (2013 Augusztus 30)

A stílus pedig vérmérséklettől függ, az pedig gondolom örökletes, tehát a származástól. A szabályzat szerint nem lehet hátrányosan megítélni senkit a nemzetisége, vallása, származása miatt.
"Mi ez ha nem burkolt zsidozas? hisz milyen szarmazau is?... aki demokratikus es nemzetisegu es raadasul meg valamilyen szarmazasa is van......." Én ezt a saját, indulatos vérmérsékletemre értettem, de hagyjuk.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 30)

hg1dmt írta:


> Szia!
> Utolsó levelemet olvasod itt.
> Sokan küldtek emailt, melyben egyetértésükről biztosítanak, kitartást kívánva, ugyanakkor óva intenek a további szélmalomharctól.
> Nem mernek privát üzenetet írni,, vagyis csak ennyit.
> ...


*Kezdek megrettenni. Nekem ugyan moderátori jogosultságom van (még), illetve a tároldalon (canadatars.com) admin szintű, de még nem tudtam egyetlen nem nekem scímzett üzenetet sem elolvasni.
Persze Snowden óta nem kizárt, hogy a hárombetűsek hozzáférhetnek a privát üzenetekhez is, de azt a rendszergazda tudta nélkül fogják tenni..
Több mint 15 éve a Novell hálózatoknál (ki tudja egyáltalán létezik még az önálló Novell?) - már alapszolgáltatásként megjelent, hogy a rendszeradminisztrátor, bár ő a rendszerben a csúcs, mégsem láthat mindent, mert egy gazdasági döntést, vagy akár egy katonai titkot könnyen kiszivárogtathat akaratlanul is. 
Ezt a filozófiát villámgyorsan átvették a többi hálózati sw-be is, sőt amennyire tudom ezt még cizellálták is.
Snowden sem csupán azért fért hozzá adatokhoz, mert informatikus volt, hanem mert megfelelő jogosultsággal rendelkezett.
A lényeg - tudomásom szerint nem lehet egyszerű admin jogosultsággal hozzáférni a privát dolgokhoz. Lehet, hogy a webmester valamilyen cracker módszerrel hozzá tudna férni, de szerintem örül, hogy van mire ülnie (és nem esik a likba) a fél tucat általa üzemeltetett rendszer problémái melett, nemhogy még "turkáljo". Egyébként ha a 355 ezer tagból csak minden ezredik küld naponta 1-2 privit, az már önmaga ezres nagyságrend.
Erre szokták mondani, hogy keresgéljen ezek között az akinek sanghaji a nénikéje.*


> Félnek a kizárástól, bár a Médiahatóság megállapíthatja a jogtalanságot, hiszen erre van.
> DE ez annyit ér, mint a szakszervezet a multinál, ha ki akar rúgni, talál rá okot.


*Amit ne értek : miért is kellene félni?
Te már kb 15. panaszod at fogalmazod meg, hogy szerinted milyen [email protected] a CH, mert néhány üzenet nincs lefordítva, meg sokszor hibaüzenettel találod szembe magad és még mindig itt vagy.
Ha ezek ennyire elégedetlenné tesznek, akkor azt sem értem, hogy a 3.-4.-5. után miért nem hagytad itt a CH-t, mint eb a Szaharát? Az fb-n pl. biztos nincs ennyi hiba és ott ezerszer többen vannak, sőt olyan toleránsak, hogy a kurucot is csak sokadikra tették ki.
A Médiahatóság alatt meg végképp nem értem, hogy kit értesz, mert ez egy kanadai oldal, ahová külföldiek is beregisztrálhatnak. Tehát az NMHH - akire felteszem utalsz, messze nem illetékes, legfeljebb bírósági határozat alapján a szájt szűrésére utasíthatná a szolgáltatókat.
Persze jogodban áll megkeresni a kanadai szerveket is, de ott sajnos az angol és a francia csupán az elfogadott. 
Már pediglen a te elégedetlenséged nagyrészt arra terjed ki, hogy angolt kellene használnod a CH-n,
Ha meg azt fájlalod, hogy fanyar, lassúagyú, ... safranek társunktól megváltunk, azt már az előbbi felsorolásom is indokolttá tenné (ugyanis nem 2 és nem 22 néven regisztrált, de nem sorolnám fel mindet). De nem ezért váltunk meg tőle, hanem másért, ami viszont nem tartozik másr, mint a CH vezetésére és a kizárt tagra.*


> Ha nem akarod látni, a hibákat nem is fogod, legalább 5 X említésre került.
> Meg akartam nézni a hozzászólásaimat a profil oldalamon, hogy hányszor lettek jelezve a hibák, pontos megjelöléssel. Már az sem működik. " Nincs hozzászólás" Pedig csak itt legalább 40 van.
> A saját hozzászólásaim is titkosítva lettek? Nagy a baj, nehogy bizonyítani tudjam mikor jeleztem először, többedmagammal a hibákat. Tegnap a Furcsa párokban próbáltunk játszani, nem ment el a hozzászólás.


*Bármily hihetetlen a tegnapi nap során én sem tudtam moderálni, sőt még hozzászólni sem, mivel a webmester egy kötelező frissítést installált a CH-ra, de a jelzés szerint nem kellett magát a CH-t lezárni.
Ha viszont kéretlenül lezárta volna a CH-t, akkor meg arról panaszkodna mindenki.
Persze amennyiben még ma senm tudnál valahol hozzászólni, akkor azt jelezd, met elvben már működnie kell a CH-nak előírásosan.*


> Ha privát levelet akarok törölni, hova kattintsak? Szerinted melyik a levél törlése?
> Megjelölés olvasatlanként - Kedvencek közé - Beszélgetés elhagyása
> Nekiálltatok megmagyarázni , hogy a cancel szó mit jelent, ahelyett, hogy most már (legalább egy hónapja) tudván a helyes fordítást kijavítanátok.


*Újfent nem értem. Egyszer kérded mi az a cancel, utána meg kikéred, hogy elmagyarázzák, pontosabban én válaszoltam abban a hiszemben, hogy tényleg érdekel az adott szó jelentése?*


> Az értesítéseknél:
> *editke2004 has posted a comment on the image you have commented too in the album Szobanovenyek.*


*Durván 97oo féle automatikusan generált válasz lehetséges a CH által használt Xenforoo-ban.
Ezek közül nem mind kell a CH típusú üzemeltetésnél, de, hogy ezek közül melyiket kell "magyarítani" azt CSAK az adott üzenet megjelenésekor lehet látni. Persze a szokványosak, hogy "leveled érkezett" "XY hozzászólt " ... stb. nyilván lefordításra kerültek, még ha néha "elhagyás" néven is.
A ritkán használtakat viszont csak akkor fedezi fel a webmester is, amikor jelzik. Felteszem ezt is olvasni fogja, de ne várd, hogy holnap már meg is keresi (mert az sem kis meló, hogy megtaláld az eredeti helyét) és rögtön magyarítja, hanem majd akkor, amikor érkezése lesz rá.
És mivel csak EGY webmester van, csak ő javíthat.*


> Miért kell még egy szótárt is használnom, ha ezt üzenitek?
> Te személyes sértésnek veszel minden hibajelzést, és a javítás elmaradása miatti észrevételt. Tied az oldal, Te döntesz. Én csak vendég voltam. De ismétlem magam: Ha vendégségbe fogadok valakit, annak nem sírok, hogy mennyi gondot okoz nekem, az Ő ellátása. És, ha látom, hogy valami gondja van, azt azonnal megpróbálom egyenesbe hozni.


*Ez a rész gondolom kifejezetten Melittának szól, tehát nem reagálnék rá.*


> Szuper az oldal, belátom, hogy sok munkátok van benne, de ez a topik a hibák miatt van, ti hoztátok létre. Nem kellett volna.
> Ha csak a dicsérés megengedett, azt is fogok, ha ezek a hibák megoldódnak.
> Átnéztem a levelet, nem találtam benne sértő szót. A stílus pedig vérmérséklettől függ, az pedig gondolom örökletes, tehát a származástól. A szabályzat szerint nem lehet hátrányosan megítélni senkit a nemzetisége, vallása, származása miatt.
> Puszi.


*Mint már megírtam - nem mi kértük a köszönő sorokat, de köszönjük.
A hibajelzést viszont kértük és kell, de azt senki sem mondta, hogy azonnal mindent elháeítunk.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Augusztus 30)

Most össze lehet hasonlítani a két választ, amit egymástól függetlenül egyszerre, de egymástól több ezer kmre írtunk.
Ami egybeesik, az biztos igaz (hacsak nem tartasz hazugoknak minket).
Ami eltér, ott az eltérés mértékétől függően lehet értékelni...


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 2)

> "A helyesirast nem kritizaljuk." Nem ám, egymásét!!!!!!! Azért az más, mint egy oldal működésének (fordításának)a helyesírása.
> Már megírtuk a helyes fordítást itt - többször. Nem elhagyás, hanem TÖRLÉS. ezt nem képes korrigálni azóta. Ne gyere mindig az anyagiakkal, amit lefordítok, annak semmi köze a pénzhez- megnézem, és ha jó elfogadom, ha nem -javítom (ha ismerem azt a nyelvet, akinek az egészet csinálom. Ha nem akkor nem csinálom. "



Az oldal aljan at lehet valtani angolra, igy mindenki meggyozodhet a forditas helyesegerol.
A leave message magyar forditasa uzenet elhagyasa. Nem lehet mas forditani torlest vagy barmi magyarosabbnak gondolt szora mikor ez jelenti a pontos meghatarozast.
Raadasul ezzel nem torolsz uzenetet csak is kileptel a levelezesbol ,befejezted nem akasz mast irni meg hozza... tehat lehet magyartalan de mivel a program angol es azt forditjuk es nem a magyar programot angolra.
Ha van jobb otlet kivele........


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 2)

*Szia goyo!
Újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert mióta megújúlt az odal nem tudtam belépni.
Nem is ez a probléma, hanem, hogy a keresőt hol találom, mert amit én látok az nem ad ki
semmi találatot ( pl. zene fórum).
Próbáltam utána olvasni, de nem leltem rá.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 2)

Elnézést, de Melittának kellett volna címeznem a kérésemet.
Bocsi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 2)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Szia goyo!
> Újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert mióta megújúlt az odal nem tudtam belépni.
> Nem is ez a probléma, hanem, hogy a keresőt hol találom, mert amit én látok az nem ad ki
> semmi találatot ( pl. zene fórum).
> ...


*Ahogy a másik (átálltunk) témában már megírtuk - a kereső egyelőre nem működik, mert a majd 
3 millió üzenetet nem tudta az egész hétvége alatt (amíg zárva volt a CH) beindexelni.
Remélhetőleg még a héten sikerül orvosolni a bajt.
Addig átmeneti megoldásként a Google-t javaslom - speciális keresés (site: canadahun.com) módban.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 2)

*Értem és köszönöm.*


----------



## Syndic (2013 Szeptember 3)

Jó lenne, ha végre rendesen működne a kereső, mert akkor nem töltögetnék fel csak azért, hogy azonnal törölje egy moderátor, pedig a keresővel rákerestem és megnéztem, hogy fent van-e már. (Nehogy már a google-on keresztül nézegessem!) 
Mi értelme van ennek így?
Elmegy az ember kedve az egésztől.
A legtöbb könyvet kérésre, vagy pedig azért töltöttem fel, hogy azon mások is olyan jól kikapcsolódjanak, mint én.
Azon filózom, hogy ezek szerint egy csomó minden, amit eredménytelenül kerestem az oldalon, mégis fent van csak éppen a kereső hasznavehetetlensége miatt nem találtam.


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 5)

Üdv! Hogyan kapcsolhatom ki az e-mailek küldését? 
Oldal által küldött e-mailek fogadása, ezt kikapcsoltam, mégis jönnek e-mailek, ha zenefeltöltés történik a kedvenc dallamokban.
Köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 5)

57310 írta:


> Üdv! Hogyan kapcsolhatom ki az e-mailek küldését?
> Oldal által küldött e-mailek fogadása, ezt kikapcsoltam, mégis jönnek e-mailek, ha zenefeltöltés történik a kedvenc dallamokban.
> Köszi.


*Jobbra fent a menüsorban a nick-edre kattintva, a legördülő menüből az értesítési beállításoknál ki kell venni a pipákat azokról a helyekről, ahonnét már nem akarsz értesítést.*


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm, most mindent kivettem. Ezek már ki voltak véve idáig is )fotó)

Szóval értesítést kérek itt, de e-mailt nem.


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Tisztelt gazda! Nem lehetne különválasztani az értesítést (ITT CH oldalán) és az e-mail küldést.?


----------



## fpetya35 (2013 Szeptember 10)

AndiC-től kérdezném hogy a Midi-zenei alapok fórum megszünt vagy hol működik,mert nem találom!?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 10)

fpetya35 írta:


> AndiC-től kérdezném hogy a Midi-zenei alapok fórum megszünt vagy hol működik,mert nem találom!?


*Helyettet ez van:*
*midi nyalánkságok - saját munkák*


----------



## egyúrazűrből (2013 Szeptember 11)

egy ideje nem tudok írni a blogba


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 11)

egyúrazűrből írta:


> egy ideje nem tudok írni a blogba


*Sajnos észleltük a hibát és ahogy az átálltunk témában már jeleztem, hogy amennyiben a szerver szolgáltató nem tudja korrigálni a jelzett hibákat, valószínűleg mésik tárhelyre kell költözzünk.
Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy megint más lesz a CH kezelése, csupán a canadahu.com beütésével más helyről jön majd az infó.*


----------



## pisces53 (2013 Szeptember 11)

A legutóbbi karbantartás után megint eltűnt a HIDE-THANKS kódolási lehetőség.
Hol találom, hogy tudom használni?
Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 12)

pisces53 írta:


> A legutóbbi karbantartás után megint eltűnt a HIDE-THANKS kódolási lehetőség.
> Hol találom, hogy tudom használni?
> Köszönöm.


*Egyelőre úgy hogy kézzel beírod:
(hide) tartalom(/hide) 
Természetesen szögletes zárójelekkel.*


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 13)

Nem tudok privát üzenetet küldeni. Azt írja egy ablakban, hogy írjak valami értelmezhetőt. Már megbocsájtsatok.....ez sértés.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 13)

57310 írta:


> Nem tudok privát üzenetet küldeni. Azt írja egy ablakban, hogy írjak valami értelmezhetőt. Már megbocsájtsatok.....ez sértés.


*Nem értelmeset, hanem értelmezhetőt.
A gép szerint nem írtál be semmit az ablakba.
Ez lehet hiba nálad és lehet hiba a szerverben.
Póbálj meg nekem ha fenn vagy a CH-n, most pm-t küldeni (legalább egyszót írj), kb egy fél órát fenn leszek én is.
Ha el tudod küldeni, valami nálad lehetett, ha nem, akkor jelzem az admin felé. *


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 16)

Szia! megpróbáltam. Rákattintottam itt a nevedre, majd a privát beszélgetés indítása. Az eredmény ugyan az. Ilyen hibaüzenetet csak a CH szervere tud küldeni, tehát nem lehet itteni hiba.


----------



## goyo (2013 Szeptember 16)

57310 írta:


> Szia! megpróbáltam. Rákattintottam itt a nevedre, majd a privát beszélgetés indítása. Az eredmény ugyan az. Ilyen hibaüzenetet csak a CH szervere tud küldeni, tehát nem lehet itteni hiba.


Ahogy @FLAMINGO írta, ilyen hibaüzenetet a fórum küld és ez speciel eléggé érthető, ha nem írsz semmilyen üzenetet (csak címet), akkor nem fogod tudni elküldeni...


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 17)

Bocsánat!!! Én a beszélgetés tárgyához írtam. Szinte nem is látszik az alatta levő szövegablak.
Az én szemem csak most vette észre. A kódfejtést is másik feléhasználóval (facebook) keresztül küldtem el. Nem lehetne keretet csinálni oda?


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 18)

A BESZÉLGETÉS TÁRGYA, az maga a beszélgetés, nem? Én oda is írtam az üzenetemet, mert nem láttam másik ablakot. Oda BESZÉLGETÉS CÍME - kellene. és a szövegablakot láthatóbbá kellene tenni. Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 18)

57310 írta:


> A BESZÉLGETÉS TÁRGYA, az maga a beszélgetés, nem? Én oda is írtam az üzenetemet, mert nem láttam másik ablakot. Oda BESZÉLGETÉS CÍME - kellene. és a szövegablakot láthatóbbá kellene tenni. Köszi


*Nos, nem.
Minden hivatalos levelező rendszer, üzenetközvetítő ...stb. egyértelműen a tárgy (objekt, tema...) sorban egy rövid utalást vár a tartalomra nézve. És ez már a számítógépek megjelenése előtt is így volt, elég, ha a hivatalos levelekre utalok, ahol a címzett alatt ott a tárgy: kezdetű sor.
Ami pedig a szövegablak méretét illeti, az általában rugalmas, növelhető, csökkenthető.*
*Hosszabb** szöveg esetén csúszka jelenik meg oldalt, amivel görgethető a beírt szöveg.
Jelenleg =még) nem, de a régebbi verziókban a Windows-hoz hasonlóan lehetett módosítani a beviteli ablak méretét - a sarok arrébb húzásával
Gyanítom itt is meglesz, ha a webmesterünk odaér és tud vele foglalkozni.*


----------



## tornando (2013 Szeptember 18)

A tárgy sorral egyetértek(az nem maga az üzenet)Bár lehet nevezni címnek is
Üzenet címe ,Mint fejezetcím(könyvcím) stb
De a tárgy jó
Épp így van a levelezőkben is Thundenbird és mindegyik


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 19)

Köszönöm a választ. Régen egyértelmű volt üzenet címe *"Ami pedig a szövegablak méretét illeti,*...." Nem a mérete a gondom, hanem egyszerűen nem vettem észre az ablakot. Ha lehetne jobban látható keretet (vagy kicsit eltérő hátteret) tenni, könnyebb lenne meglátni, hogy ott ablak van. (Nem csak a húszéveseké a világ)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 19)

57310 írta:


> *,*.... (Nem csak a húszéveseké a világ)


*Egyetértek, de halkan megjegyzem, hogy amennyiben a nicked számjegyei a születési dátumodra utalnak - egy korosztály vagyunk - ötvenen túl.*


----------



## miragem (2013 Szeptember 20)

Nem eget rengető kérdés/kérés, csak úgy kérdezem...

A "Tetszik", "Nem tetszik" mellé nem lenne mód egy olyan feliratot beszúrni, mint pl: "Olvastam"?

Sokszor lenne rá szükség, amikor se nem tetszik, se nem nem tetszik  a hozzászólás, csak jelezni szeretnénk, hogy láttuk, de nem akarunk rá válaszolni.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Szeptember 20)

Hol van olyan, hogy nem tetszik?


----------



## miragem (2013 Szeptember 20)

Arima3 írta:


> Hol van olyan, hogy nem tetszik?



Ha egy kicsit figyelsz, leginkább a módosításnál láthatod, mert ha ugyanis beskíibolod a "Tetszik" akármit, van lehetőséged törölni azzal a felirattal, hogy: "Nem tetszik" !


----------



## AndiC (2013 Szeptember 20)

miutan megnyomod a tetszik gombot a gomb atvalt nem tetszik/re, ha esetleg visszavonnad a tetsziket mert mar nem tetszik az ami tetszett . esetleg megnyomod visszavonva a tetsziket es akkor a gomb ismetelten tetszikre valt. de csak ezert, mert ha meggondolod magad akkor...


----------



## Arima3 (2013 Szeptember 20)

Egy kicsit figyeltem, (kösz)de ha nem tetszik egy h.sz.- ahhoz előbb meg kell nyomnom a tetsziket, majd visszavonni. Vagyis, ha tényleg nem tetszik, nem történik semmi, tehát nem tudom jelezni. Olyan, mintha nem lenne.


----------



## AndiC (2013 Szeptember 20)

zsufolt lenne meg 2 gomb a Nem tetszik es az Olvastam /esetleg a Nem olvastam/ igy is van keveredes.
egyszeru ha nem tetszik ne nyomd meg a gombot es kesz.



> csak jelezni szeretnénk, hogy láttuk, de nem akarunk rá válaszolni.



minek ezt jelezni?? ha nem akarsz nem valaszolsz. elvegre nem muszaj.


----------



## miragem (2013 Szeptember 20)

AndiC írta:


> zsufolt lenne meg 2 gomb a Nem tetszik es az Olvastam /esetleg a Nem olvastam/ igy is van keveredes.
> egyszeru ha nem tetszik ne nyomd meg a gombot es kesz.
> 
> 
> ...



És mi van akkor, ha /tetszik-nem tetszik-en kívül / csak épp jelezni szeretném, hogy olvastam, láttam, tudomásul vettem ect.?

Azelőtt ugyanis volt a hozzászólások alatt egy lista hogy kik olvasták, mivel ez most nincs, bátorkodtam az ominózus kérdésemet feltenni .


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Szeptember 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Egy kicsit figyeltem, (kösz)de ha nem tetszik egy h.sz.- ahhoz előbb meg kell nyomnom a tetsziket, majd visszavonni. Vagyis, ha tényleg nem tetszik, nem történik semmi, tehát nem tudom jelezni. Olyan, mintha nem lenne.


*Egy picit túlbonyolítottuk.
Mivel már így is van 8 gomb az üzenet alatt, újakat hozzátenni, többek számára átláthatatlanná tenné az üzenetek kezelését, ezért nem tervezzük újabb gombok hozzáadását (ami persze nem azt jelenti, hogy nem bővülhet).
A köszönöm/like/tetszik gomb eredeti funkciója mellé a gyakorlat odacsempészett néhány új jelentést: olvastam, megkaptam, sőt a hide-thanks megjelenésével a hidden láthatóvá tételét.
Azonban csak az eredeti funkciója (a tetszik) - mivel változhat a véleményünk - visszavonható.
Ezzel mindössze annyi történik, hogy eltűnik a nick-ünk a felsorolásból.
Tehát sem a nem tetszik, sem a nem olvastam nem fog sehol megjelenni. Vagyis aki kétszer nyomja meg a gombot, mintha nem is nyomta volna meg (ahogy Arima is kifejtette). 
Ha valaki nagyon ki akarja fejezni a nemtetszését, megteheti hozzászólva, az adott üzenetet beidézve, már ha a téma szabályi engedik.*


----------



## 57310 (2013 Szeptember 22)

20 múltam (40 évvel)


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok! Mit jelen az albumoknál a stream hozzáadása? Megjegyzés a képhez?


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Szeptember 30)

Reménytelen a hsz-ek sorrendjének a megfordítása?


----------



## ryleh (2013 Október 4)

szepnapot!
Igen van egy problemam,nevezetesen a forumban sok hozzaszolas csak kodokban jelenik meg,es ez roppant kellemetlen.4 bongeszovel probaltam,tehat nem ez a gond.
pl:http://canadahun.com/temak/mit-tudsz-a-kabbalah-ról.9416/page-2
raadasul a temaban minden hosszaszolas nagyon fontos lenne nekem.

kb igy latom a hsz-ek 50% at:

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 12"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CFELHAS%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="themeData" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CFELHAS%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_themedata.thmx"><link rel="colorSchemeMapping" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CFELHAS%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtmlclip1%5C01%5Cclip_colorschememapping.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>HU</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian

kerek segitseget,mivel a temaban szinte semmi erdemlegeset nem talalok mgyarul mshol sem..koszonom


----------



## ryleh (2013 Október 4)

es meg valami,sorry hogy szethuzom a topicot:
ezen oldalon pl a belinkelesek szinte mind halottak.elkepzelheto,hogy archivaltak oket?
a user aki belinkelte ezeket nem kezdo,szoval ennyit nem hibazhat.....mi lehet evvel a gond?

http://canadahun.com/temak/mit-tudsz-a-kabbalah-ról.9416/page-3
ezen oldalon pl 41,42,43 stb hozzaszolasban.
koszonom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 4)

ryleh írta:


> szepnapot!
> Igen van egy problemam,nevezetesen a forumban sok hozzaszolas csak kodokban jelenik meg,es ez roppant kellemetlen.4 bongeszovel probaltam,tehat nem ez a gond.
> pl:http://canadahun.com/temak/mit-tudsz-a-kabbalah-ról.9416/page-2
> raadasul a temaban minden hosszaszolas nagyon fontos lenne nekem.
> ...


*Ennek roppant egyszerű az oka:a kedves tag (aki hozzászólást tette), word vagy más szövegszerkesztőben, táblázatkezelőben.... elkészítette a SAJÁT gépén az üzenetét, majd mezei Ctrlr - C, Ctrl . v -vel bemásolta, holott több helyen is megemlítettük, hogy NEM MINDEN html kódot fogad be és értelmez a CH motor (biztonsági okokból), sőt többnyire semmilyet.
Azon kívül az így képzett üzenetek általában értelmezhetetlenek, főleg, ha a saját gép helyi merevlemezére hivatkozó közvetlen utasításokat tartalmaz.*


ryleh írta:


> es meg valami,sorry hogy szethuzom a topicot:
> ezen oldalon pl a belinkelesek szinte mind halottak.elkepzelheto,hogy archivaltak oket?
> a user aki belinkelte ezeket nem kezdo,szoval ennyit nem hibazhat.....mi lehet evvel a gond?
> 
> ...


*Erre is roppant egyszerű a válasz:
A külső linkekért mi felelősséget nem tudunk válalni, az addig van ott, amíg az adott tárhely (vagy az azt oda feltevő) nem törli a tartalmat.
A csatolásokat, amit valójában hiányolsz, pedig a CH 1 évig tudja megőrizni (durván ennyi fér az 1 TB bérelt hely fennartásába).
Hogy miért nem töröljük az ilyen hsz-eket?
1 nem tudunk róla, mert seki sem jelezte a jelentő gombbal
2 mert nem tud minden kormányos a nap 24 órájában fenn lenni
3 mert kevesen vagyunk kormányosok (jelenleg az adminnal együtt is csak heten mint a gonoszok)
4 esetleg olyan tartalma van a hsz-nek, ami a csatolás nélkül is jó ha megvan
Amit javasolni tudok, hogy írsz az adott tagnak, aki a hsz-t megtette és megkérdezed, hogy fel tudná-é még egyszer tenni. *


----------



## ryleh (2013 Október 4)

Koszonom a gyors reagalast))


----------



## kapanyanyi (2013 Október 5)

Halihó! Alul ki van írva rejtett tartalom s a megtekintéséhez válaszolnom kell a témában? Csipkebogyó álltal feltöltött Cimbora cd-t szeretném letölteni, de nem tudom. Utalást nem találtam róla, de lehet nem vagyok elég kitartó azért  Segítenétek? Előre is köszönöm!
http://canadahun.com/temak/zenék-ko...omjegyzék-az-első-oldalon.25531/#post-1224248


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 5)

kapanyanyi írta:


> Halihó! Alul ki van írva rejtett tartalom s a megtekintéséhez válaszolnom kell a témában? Csipkebogyó álltal feltöltött Cimbora cd-t szeretném letölteni, de nem tudom. Utalást nem találtam róla, de lehet nem vagyok elég kitartó azért  Segítenétek? Előre is köszönöm!
> http://canadahun.com/temak/zenék-ko...omjegyzék-az-első-oldalon.25531/#post-1224248


*Kedves Monyók!
Mivel több, mint 4 éve tagunk vagy úgy vélem tudnod illik, hogy lezárt témához nem lehet hozzászólni.
A téma májusban lett lezárva, a beidézett hozzászólás 5 évvel ezelőtti.
Ha csak most lett szükséged a hsz tartalmára, keresd meg a téma kormányosát, ő tud segíteni.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 Október 5)

Sajnos nálam is sokszor kiírja, hogy "TARTALOMKÓDOLÁSI HIBA" Most már tudom, mi az oka. Köszi.
--------------------------------------------------------


ryleh írta:


> szepnapot!
> Igen van egy problemam,nevezetesen a forumban sok hozzaszolas csak kodokban jelenik meg,es ez roppant kellemetlen.4 bongeszovel probaltam,tehat nem ez a gond.
> pl:http://canadahun.com/temak/mit-tudsz-a-kabbalah-ról.9416/page-2
> raadasul a temaban minden hosszaszolas nagyon fontos lenne nekem.
> ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 12)

*Kedves Tagjaink!

Határtalan lelkesedésünk kapcsán a CanadaHun vezetőse elhatározta, hogy benevez az év honlapja versenybe.
Amennyiben osztjátok a lelkesedésünket (és reméljük osztjátok) - kérjük, hogy támogassatok minket a versenyben.
Szavazni a szervezők facebook oldalán keresztül tudtok, ahová a legegyszerűbben a Szavazok gombra kattintva lehet eljutni. Ott csak követni kell az utasításokat.
Támogató szavazataitokat előre is köszönjük.*


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

Hogy lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 17)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> Hogy lehetek állandó tag?


*Elvben az vagy már jó ideje.*


----------



## LRJudit (2013 Október 22)

Bejelentkezett állapotban nem látom az általam feltett linket.
A tetszik gombot kéri, de az ugye saját hozzászólásnál nincs.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 23)

LRJudit írta:


> Bejelentkezett állapotban nem látom az általam feltett linket.
> A tetszik gombot kéri, de az ugye saját hozzászólásnál nincs.


*Jeleztem a webmester felé, várom a visszajelzést*


----------



## aggregathor (2013 Október 28)

Sajnos a súgó oldalon nincs semmi (nekem) Mi lehet a probléma?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Október 29)

aggregathor írta:


> Sajnos a súgó oldalon nincs semmi (nekem) Mi lehet a probléma?


*Mert nem a lap alján található 
*


*

Kapcsolat

Súgó

Főoldal

A tetejére

RSS
*
*sorban lévő súgóra katintottál.*


----------



## aggregathor (2013 Október 29)

Köszönöm! Sajnos úgy tűnt, hogy az egy link. Nem szabadott volna rákattintanom  Már megbántam


----------



## kapanyanyi (2013 November 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kedves Monyók!
> Mivel több, mint 4 éve tagunk vagy úgy vélem tudnod illik, hogy lezárt témához nem lehet hozzászólni.
> A téma májusban lett lezárva, a beidézett hozzászólás 5 évvel ezelőtti.
> Ha csak most lett szükséged a hsz tartalmára, keresd meg a téma kormányosát, ő tud segíteni.*


Köszönöm szépen, szép napot!


----------



## shockosugi (2013 November 8)

sziasztok. hiaba tetszikelek lezart temanal, a rejtett tartalmat nem jeleniti meg. az ertheto, hogy ha a megjeleniteshez hozzaszlni kell, akkor az nem sikerul, de hogy ez tetszikelesnel se mukodjon az fura. Csak jeleztem. Jah, kozben a folso sarokban csak tolt renduletlenul.

udv


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 8)

shockosugi írta:


> sziasztok. hiaba tetszikelek lezart temanal, a rejtett tartalmat nem jeleniti meg. az ertheto, hogy ha a megjeleniteshez hozzaszlni kell, akkor az nem sikerul, de hogy ez tetszikelesnel se mukodjon az fura. Csak jeleztem. Jah, kozben a folso sarokban csak tolt renduletlenul.
> 
> udv


Egz hidden kapcsos üzenet lehet sima, lehet "megköszönős" és lehet "hozzászólós".
*Sőt létezik még féltucat más lehetőség is, de a webmester szerencsére ezeket lekorlátozta.
Amikor áttértünk az új CH motorra, sajnos a konverzió során nem lett minden hozzászólás megfelelően konvertálva (mert a konvertáló program valamiért nem tudott pár millió hozzászólást megfelelően átültetni az új motor igényeinek megfelelő formátumba).
Ezért egy megoldás van: jelzed a jelentő gombbal az adott téma kormányosának (moderátorának), hogy melyik a problémás üzenetet szeretnéd látni és ő majd valamilyen formában reagál rá. (Lehet pl, hogy törli az adott hsz-t, mert a linkje már rég elhalt.)*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 November 15)

Mikor változtak meg a felhasználói feltételek? Aznapos regisztrációval már van hozzászólási jog?


----------



## Melitta (2013 November 15)

Nem lehet azonos nevvel regisztralni.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 November 15)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Mikor változtak meg a felhasználói feltételek? Aznapos regisztrációval már van hozzászólási jog?


mindig is volt. sőt 20-at is lehet belőle gyűjteni ugyanazon a napon.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 November 15)

Azt hittem ahhoz is kell a 24 óra  Egyik témánál láttam, tegnap regisztráló társunkat hozzászólni, ezért kérdeztem. Köszi.


----------



## Melitta (2013 November 15)

Nincs, es nem is volt ilyen korlatozas.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 November 15)

Egy dicséret az oldalnak


----------



## m.bernadett (2013 November 15)

Szerettem volna módosítani az e-mail címemet, amihez jelszót kért a rendszer, de ügyesen elfelejtettem. Így kértem egy jelszó resetet. Ami meg is érkezett. De minden alkalommal, amikor meg akartam erősíteni, hibára állt ki az oldal. Új regisztrációt kellett csinálnom, mert az évek óta működő a resetig eljutott, de nem tudtam továbblépni.
Chrome-ot használok, gmailt, és nem csak ebből a levélből, de a követett témák értesítéseiből sem tudok linken át visszalépni az oldalra. Mindig hibát jelez, a kért oldal nem található. A hibás webcímében pedig látszik, hogy az ékezetes karakterek helyett "kisszék, hóember'" (%20 és hasonlók) látszik, amit az oldal képtelen értelmezni.


----------



## Melitta (2013 November 16)

Privibe kuldtem uj jelszot.


----------



## Arima3 (2013 November 16)

Melitta írta:


> Privibe kuldtem uj jelszot.


Mármint ide a Ch-ra belépési jelszót???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 17)

Arima3 írta:


> Mármint ide a Ch-ra belépési jelszót???


*Igen.*
*Az admin panelon lehetőség van új jelszó manuális beállítására (mint minden fejlett rendszerben), amit az adott tag azonnal meg is változtathat az automata segítségével.*


----------



## Csillagözön (2013 November 17)

Kérdésem az - lehet, hogy nem figyeltem - a blog rész rendben van e már? Gondolok a címkefelhőre, az olvasottság jelzésére.


----------



## Cickom (2013 November 19)

Érdeklődöm -mivel "újrakezdő" vagyok, mikként nyithatok fórum témát?

Köszönöm: Cickom


----------



## Arima3 (2013 November 19)

Cickom írta:


> Érdeklődöm -mivel "újrakezdő" vagyok, mikként nyithatok fórum témát?
> 
> Köszönöm: Cickom


Meg kell nyitni a fórumkategóriát, amiben akarsz nyitni témát, és jobb oldalt néha kicsit lejjebb, van, hogy új téma indítása. Azt nem tudom, hogy nem Állandó tagok nyithatnak-e? De ha Te látod a gombot, akkor valószínű.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2013 November 26)

Sziasztok! 
Kérném szépen a saját hozzászólás módosításának idejét meghosszabbítani. 9 perc után nem tudtam a helytelen adatot kijavítani. Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 November 26)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kérném szépen a saját hozzászólás módosításának idejét meghosszabbítani. 9 perc után nem tudtam a helytelen adatot kijavítani. Köszönöm.


*Jeleztem a webmester felé.*


----------



## Petryck994 (2013 December 28)

Üdv! Az mp3 alapok saját munkák topikban, töltöttem fel egy dalt amit nem kellett volna. Vagyis keveredés volt így rosz dalt töltöttem fel. erre kaptam figyelmeztetést, hogy töröljem. Nos Kérdésem az lenne, hogy, hogy tudok törölni ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 December 28)

Petryck994 írta:


> Üdv! Az mp3 alapok saját munkák topikban, töltöttem fel egy dalt amit nem kellett volna. Vagyis keveredés volt így rosz dalt töltöttem fel. erre kaptam figyelmeztetést, hogy töröljem. Nos Kérdésem az lenne, hogy, hogy tudok törölni ?


*Törölni, módosítani csak 24 órán belül tudod a feltett üzeneteidet.
Ha ez az idő eltelt, akkor azt tudod tenni, hogy a jelentú gombbal jelzed az adott téma kormányosa felé és ő, amikor odaér a feldolgozás során, intézi.*


----------



## Petryck994 (2013 December 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Törölni, módosítani csak 24 órán belül tudod a feltett üzeneteidet.
> Ha ez az idő eltelt, akkor azt tudod tenni, hogy a jelentú gombbal jelzed az adott téma kormányosa felé és ő, amikor odaér a feldolgozás során, intézi.*


Köszönöm Szépen!


----------



## merkaba36 (2014 Január 4)

Hahó! Van itt valaki Fórumvezető?
Tegnap megcsináltam a hozzászólásokat (20 db) de még most sem sikerült rendes tagnak lennem.
Segítséget kérek! 
Köszönöm!
M


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 4)

merkaba36 írta:


> Hahó! Van itt valaki Fórumvezető?
> Tegnap megcsináltam a hozzászólásokat (20 db) de még most sem sikerült rendes tagnak lennem.
> Segítséget kérek!
> Köszönöm!
> M


*Egyelőre csak 17 hozzászólásod van, mert az "új tagos" témában a 9.-től kezdődik csak a "gyűjtögetés".
Valószínűleg az ezt megelőző üzeneteid szabálytalanok voltak és valamelyik kormányos törölte.

Még egy dolog: 7 kormányos van a többszázezer tagra tehát ne várd, hogy azonnal lereagáljuk a problémád.
Várj türelemmel.*


----------



## merkaba36 (2014 Január 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egyelőre csak 17 hozzászólásod van, mert az "új tagos" témában a 9.-től kezdődik csak a "gyűjtögetés".
> Valószínűleg az ezt megelőző üzeneteid szabálytalanok voltak és valamelyik kormányos törölte.
> 
> Még egy dolog: 7 kormányos van a többszázezer tagra tehát ne várd, hogy azonnal lereagáljuk a problémád.
> Várj türelemmel.*


Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Január 16)

Szerettem volna egy hozzászólásomhoz fotót csatolni, de csak URL - webcím csatolási lehetőséget találtam. 
Gépről nem lehet feltenni fotót.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Január 16)

De lehet. Jobbra lent a 3 lehetőség közül "fájlok feltöltése."


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Január 18)

Bocsánat, kiszúrja a szememet! Csak a menük között keresgéltem . A megszokott gemkapcsot.


----------



## LRJudit (2014 Január 21)

Ismételten belefutottam abba a jelenségbe, hogy az általam betett link megjelenítéséért tetszik gombot kér tőlem.
http://canadahun.com/temak/csipkeverés.30263/page-28#post-4027539


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 22)

LRJudit írta:


> Ismételten belefutottam abba a jelenségbe, hogy az általam betett link megjelenítéséért tetszik gombot kér tőlem.
> http://canadahun.com/temak/csipkeverés.30263/page-28#post-4027539


*Mivel alapból előírás a CanadaHun-on, hogy a külső linkeket CSAK hide kapcsok között lehet alkalmazni, valószínűleg a webmester úgy állította be a rendszert, hogy a linkek eleve hide kapcsok közé kerüljenek automatikusan.
Pontosabban a hide-thanks közé, mert az így kapott "lájk"-ok növelik a beíró trófea pontjait.*


----------



## LRJudit (2014 Január 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mivel alapból előírás a CanadaHun-on, hogy a külső linkeket CSAK hide kapcsok között lehet alkalmazni, valószínűleg a webmester úgy állította be a rendszert, hogy a linkek eleve hide kapcsok közé kerüljenek automatikusan.
> Pontosabban a hide-thanks közé, mert az így kapott "lájk"-ok növelik a beíró trófea pontjait.*


Nincs úgy beállítva, én raktam közé.
Legtöbbször ha bejelentkezve nézem meg, akkor a tartalom fel van oldva számomra.
De csak legtöbbször, és minden hiába, mert ugye saját hsz-nél nincs tetszik gomb.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Január 22)

Üdv!

A privát levél tartalmát 2 perc után módosítani szerettem volna. Kaptam egy "Csak semmi pánik" üzenetet. Addig nem is pánikoltam, de utána nagyon Már novemberben a # 3333 ban jeleztem hasonló jelenséget.
Köszönet a javításért.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 22)

LRJudit írta:


> Nincs úgy beállítva, én raktam közé.
> Legtöbbször ha bejelentkezve nézem meg, akkor a tartalom fel van oldva számomra.
> De csak legtöbbször, és minden hiába, mert ugye saját hsz-nél nincs tetszik gomb.


*Elvben ez azért van, mert a sütiket rosszul kezeli vagy a te géped, vagy a CH szerver.
Ez ellen ténykeg nem tudok ellenszert.*


hg1dmt. írta:


> Üdv!
> A privát levél tartalmát 2 perc után módosítani szerettem volna. Kaptam egy "Csak semmi pánik" üzenetet. Addig nem is pánikoltam, de utána nagyon Már novemberben a # 3333 ban jeleztem hasonló jelenséget.
> Köszönet a javításért.



*Ezt nem igazán értem
Ha elküldted, akkor nem tudod módosítani.
Ha viszont nem, akkor valószínűleg frissített (újraolvasta az adott oldalt) a böngésződ, ami gyakorlatilag az üres pm-et jelenti, hacsak ki nincs pipálva a jegyezzen meg (állandóra legyen bejelentkezve) - így elveszítve a tartalmat.
Én hosszabb beírásoknál ki szoktam jelölni a beírt szöveget és Ctrl+c-zem percenként (illetve szinte mindegyik böngészőnek van olyan kiterjesztése, ahol mintegy űrlapként elmenti az adott beírást pl.lazarus).*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Január 22)

Elküldtem, és eszembe jutott még valami, azt szerettem volna hozzá írni. Tehát küldés után nincs javítást OK. Köszi. Szép napot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 22)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Elküldtem, és eszembe jutott még valami, azt szerettem volna hozzá írni. Tehát küldés után nincs javítást OK. Köszi. Szép napot.


*Kb. annyira nincs mint egy elküldött e-mail vagy sms esetén.*


----------



## LRJudit (2014 Január 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elvben ez azért van, mert a sütiket rosszul kezeli vagy a te géped, vagy a CH szerver.
> Ez ellen ténykeg nem tudok ellenszert.*


Klassz, kössz!


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Január 25)

Nálam van a hiba? Rendszeresen lefagy a CH. Feljön a főoldal, és onnan egy tapodtat sem hajlandó elmozdulni. Olvasás és hozzászólás közben is gyakran ledermed.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 26)

cdurmol írta:


> Nálam van a hiba? Rendszeresen lefagy a CH. Feljön a főoldal, és onnan egy tapodtat sem hajlandó elmozdulni. Olvasás és hozzászólás közben is gyakran ledermed.


*Esetleg XP-t használsz?
Kb fél éve feltettek egy frissítést, ami a régebbi gépek erőforrásának 99%-t is lekötheti.
Most próbálják orvosolni egy másik frissítéssel.
Ha nem pipáltad ki az "állandóra"-t bejelentkezéskor, a gép amikor ellenőrzi, hogy még bent vagy-e, úgy érzékeli, hogy nem és kiléptet. (Ez egy verzió.)*


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Január 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elvben ez azért van, mert a sütiket rosszul kezeli vagy a te géped, vagy a CH szerver.
> Ez ellen ténykeg nem tudok ellenszert.*
> 
> 
> ...


Én meg igazából azt nem értem, hogy akkor miért van rá lehetőség, ilyen opció, hogy módosítás? Ezt én is kipróbáltam egyszer, nem tudom már talán 10 perccel később, mire kaptam egy üzenetet, hogy az erre lehetséges 5 perces határidő lejárt. OK. ezt megértettem, de mi van, ha a címzett azonnal kinyitja az üzenetet? akkor hiába az 5 perc. Vagy annyi késleltetéssel kapja meg?


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Január 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Esetleg XP-t használsz?
> Kb fél éve feltettek egy frissítést, ami a régebbi gépek erőforrásának 99%-t is lekötheti.
> Most próbálják orvosolni egy másik frissítéssel.
> Ha nem pipáltad ki az "állandóra"-t bejelentkezéskor, a gép amikor ellenőrzi, hogy még bent vagy-e, úgy érzékeli, hogy nem és kiléptet. (Ez egy verzió.)*


Windows 7-em és Chrome böngészőm van, és elég jó a gépem . Nem kiléptet, hanem belépni sem tudok, mert feljön a kezdőoldal (Fórum főoldala) és rögtön lefagy.
Ha menet közben fagy le, akkor újra próbálkozom. Ha sikerült lefagyás nélkül belépnem "bent találom" magam, tehát nem dobott ki.
Csak a CH-val történik, semelyik másik gyakran látogatott oldal nem teszi.

Neked is legyen szép napod


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 27)

cdurmol írta:


> Windows 7-em és Chrome böngészőm van, és elég jó a gépem . Nem kiléptet, hanem belépni sem tudok, mert feljön a kezdőoldal (Fórum főoldala) és rögtön lefagy.
> Ha menet közben fagy le, akkor újra próbálkozom. Ha sikerült lefagyás nélkül belépnem "bent találom" magam, tehát nem dobott ki.
> Csak a CH-val történik, semelyik másik gyakran látogatott oldal nem teszi.
> *Ebben az esetben csak az marad, hogy Goyo felé tovább1tom, de azt magad is tudod mit jelent....*
> Neked is legyen szép napod





Arima3 írta:


> Én meg igazából azt nem értem, hogy akkor miért van rá lehetőség, ilyen opció, hogy módosítás? Ezt én is kipróbáltam egyszer, nem tudom már talán 10 perccel később, mire kaptam egy üzenetet, hogy az erre lehetséges 5 perces határidő lejárt. OK. ezt megértettem, de mi van, ha a címzett azonnal kinyitja az üzenetet? akkor hiába az 5 perc. Vagy annyi késleltetéssel kapja meg?


*Mivel a CH motor (mint minden általános szoftver) több módon működhet eleve beletették a lehetőséget, mint a hidden kapcsoknál a fél tucat módot.
Fel tudom tételezni, hogy a webmester megszokásból hagyta meg (de az is lehet, hogy alapbeállítás) .
A Gmail-ben is volt (de lehet most is van) lehetőség késleltetett üzenetküldésre, pl. ha elfelejtetted a csatolást, de ott ha jól emléxem fél perc volt a késleltetés.*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Január 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## P5STB (2014 Január 28)

A különböző topicoldalak Válaszok/Olvasás számlálója napok óta változatlan. Csak nálam?


----------



## P.Éva (2014 Január 28)

Valamikor réges-régen, jó pár frissítéssel és költözéssel ezelőtt, volt egy olyan opció a keresésben, hogy egyből az üzeneteket listázta egy rövid részlettel, amiben szerepelt a keresett szó és nemcsak a topikokat. Ez a lehetőség elveszett az idők homályában, vagy csak átalakult és én nem találom?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Január 29)

P.Éva írta:


> Valamikor réges-régen, jó pár frissítéssel és költözéssel ezelőtt, volt egy olyan opció a keresésben, hogy egyből az üzeneteket listázta egy rövid részlettel, amiben szerepelt a keresett szó és nemcsak a topikokat. Ez a lehetőség elveszett az idők homályában, vagy csak átalakult és én nem találom?


*A keresés kicsit átalakult (jobbra fenn), de elvben ugyanúgy listázza a találatokat.
Sőt ha a kereső ablakocskába kattintasz, a legördülő jobb alján találsz egy "továbbiak" gombot, amibel a keresést "tovább" finomíthatod.*


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 3)

Arima3 írta:


> Én meg igazából azt nem értem, hogy akkor miért van rá lehetőség, ilyen opció, hogy módosítás? Ezt én is kipróbáltam egyszer, nem tudom már talán 10 perccel később, mire kaptam egy üzenetet, hogy az erre lehetséges 5 perces határidő lejárt. OK. ezt megértettem, de mi van, ha a címzett azonnal kinyitja az üzenetet? akkor hiába az 5 perc. Vagy annyi késleltetéssel kapja meg?


Sikerült egy üzenetet módosítanom 4 perc elteltével.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 5)

Tegnap írtam egy hozzászólást a kotta dalszöveg topikban, #934,
és már kezdődött azzal, hogy nem tudtam beidézni azt a h.sz- amire válaszoltam. Próbáltam, de nem történt semmi. (most nem tudom azt se, miért írja az egészet így...)
Ezután az elküldött h.sz-azon kívül, hogy megjelent a topikban, újra ott virított a hozzászólás ablakban. Tegnap el is küldtem kétszer, mert azt hittem, hogy mégsem küldtem el. Mivel nem tudtam lerázni, másfelé ténferegtem a CH-n, de ahányszor visszajöttem a kottásba, mindig ott volt a h.sz, mintha el sem küldtem volna. De ez tegnap volt, ma hogy újra belépek, még mindig ott ólálkodik. Nem azt mondom, hogy óriási probléma, de hogyan szabaduljak meg tőle, ha mondjuk mégis nagyon akarnék?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 5)

*Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha a böngésző mentette volna el az adott ablak "tartalmát".
Ha egy másik üzenetet is elküldesz (pl a homokozó topic-ba), akkor - ha felülírja, és megjelenik az új üzi - valószínűleg igazam van.
Ha a régi üzi jön vissza (de nem a vissza nyíllal - igaz ezt neked biztos nem kell mondanom), akkor valami más lehet a gubanc.
Próbálj meg kilépni a CH-ból és úgy üzenni. Ha sikerül és újra előjön, tuti nálad tárol le valami (böngésző, Lazarus,...) adatokat. Ha nem akkor- egyelőre nem tudom....*


----------



## rumfic (2014 Február 5)

Arima3 írta:


> Tegnap írtam egy hozzászólást a kotta dalszöveg topikban, #934,
> és már kezdődött azzal, hogy nem tudtam beidézni azt a h.sz- amire válaszoltam. Próbáltam, de nem történt semmi. (most nem tudom azt se, miért írja az egészet így...)
> Ezután az elküldött h.sz-azon kívül, hogy megjelent a topikban, újra ott virított a hozzászólás ablakban. Tegnap el is küldtem kétszer, mert azt hittem, hogy mégsem küldtem el. Mivel nem tudtam lerázni, másfelé ténferegtem a CH-n, de ahányszor visszajöttem a kottásba, mindig ott volt a h.sz, mintha el sem küldtem volna. De ez tegnap volt, ma hogy újra belépek, még mindig ott ólálkodik. Nem azt mondom, hogy óriási probléma, de hogyan szabaduljak meg tőle, ha mondjuk mégis nagyon akarnék?


Szia!
Bocs, hogy kéretlenül beleszólok.
Nem lehet, hogy az üzenet piszkozatként el lett mentve? Az ablak tetején a"flopy" jelre kattintva tudod megnézni, törölni.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 5)

Próbáld meg a CH sütiket törölni. (előtte a látogatott oldalakat mentsd a kedvencek / könyvjelzők / közé)


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 5)

köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget. Nem tudom, mi segített, az biztos nem, hogy kilépek, visszalépek, hiszen mint mondtam, az egész tegnap óta ott van, és hiába írok - írtam is - más topikokba, attól még a kottásnál megmaradt. Ott volt most is, hogy az előbb beléptem.
Viszont az ott készenlétben álló üzenetet átírtam, egy köszönésre, - ami tényleg jogos is volt - és, mivel most a beidézés is működött, sejtettem, hogy el fog tűnni. És el is tűnt. Hurrá.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 6)

még egy kérdés:
biztos, hogy jó az a jelenlévő tagok listája? (jobbra, fent a főoldalon)
egyre kevesebbet mutat. most pl 11. délután 40 valamennyi volt, nemrég pedig 23. Ennyien titkolnák a jelenlétüket? Ilyentájban 100 fölött szokott lenni az online létszám.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 6)

Arima3 írta:


> még egy kérdés:
> biztos, hogy jó az a jelenlévő tagok listája? (jobbra, fent a főoldalon)
> egyre kevesebbet mutat. most pl 11. délután 40 valamennyi volt, nemrég pedig 23. Ennyien titkolnák a jelenlétüket? Ilyentájban 100 fölött szokott lenni az online létszám.


*Valami miatt a CH motor nem fogadott be egy frissítést. A holnapi napon fogja a webmester megvizsgálni.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 7)

Sziasztok! Ma belépésnél ez fogadott. Mi ez? Hiszen ezek az adatok a CH rendszerében amúgy is nyilván vannak tartva, regisztráció óta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 7)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok! Ma belépésnél ez fogadott. Mi ez? Hiszen ezek az adatok a CH rendszerében amúgy is nyilván vannak tartva, regisztráció óta.


A webmesterrel vizsgáluk a felvetődött hibákat és ahho "át kellett adnom a képernyőt" neki.
De hogy ez miért hatott ki az egész CH-ra, azt nem tudom.
Egyébként várhatóan márciusban kijön a motor egy újabb verziója, ami orvosolja a hibák zömét.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 7)

"(Jogosultság hiányában itt nem válaszolhatsz.)"
Ez azért van, mert lezárt az oldal?
" KEDVENC DALLAMOK V "


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 7)

hg1dmt. írta:


> "(Jogosultság hiányában itt nem válaszolhatsz.)"
> Ez azért van, mert lezárt az oldal?
> " KEDVENC DALLAMOK V "


Szerinted?


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 8)

Arima3 írta:


> Szerinted?



Én azt írtam volna: A fórum lezárva, a "tetszik" gomb működik  Semmiképpen jogosultság hiányát. Azt hittem, nem vagyok belépve. Köszönöm a kimerítő választ


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 8)

Itt sok minden másképp van írva, mint ahogy pl. mi írtuk volna. De ezen már túlléptünk. Miután az összes lezárt topikban ez szerepel, azt hiszem evidens, hogy mit jelent. Amúgy meg éppenséggel lehetne jogosultság hiánya is, mert pl. ha egy arra jogosult feloldaná (biztos tudná) a lezárást, akkor jogosult lennél írni bele. De gondolom nem azért van lezárva, hogy ilyen előforduljon. (Vagyis jogosultsághiányod van, és slussz-passz.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 9)

*Moderátori vagy admin joggal - nyilvánvalóan a lezárt témákba is lehet írni.
Ezért olyan a tájékoztató üzenet.
Az egyes témákat pedig vagy aktualitás hiányában (pl. húsvét, karácsony....), vagy túlzott látogatottság miatt kell lezárni (pl film1-2-3-4...). 
Ilyenkor nyilván új témát nyitunk helyette és még mielőtt valaki megkérdi, hogy miért kell túlzott látogatottság miatt lezárni: ha egy témát félmilliónál többször néznek meg, a CH motor a háttérben olyan nagyméretű indexfájlokat generál, amik jelentősen lelassítják a rendszer működését.*


----------



## miragem (2014 Február 9)

Bocs, hogy beleszólok a "nagyok" dolgába:

Nekem az a meglátásom, hogy voltaképp a fórum jól működik.
Van ugyan néhány hiba - pl. a számláló - de az itt felsoroltak többnyire
abba a kategóriába sorolhatóak, hogy : a hiba az Ön készülékében,
na meg uram'bocsá, a hozzáértésben van !

Nálam sec' minden jól működik !!!
.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 9)

Rosszak a számlálók, rosszak a nyilvántartások. miragem, mikor szóltál hozzá? Hiszen szerda óta itt sem vagy!!


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 9)

Nem létfontosságú, de nem minden OK. A fórum lezárást pedig megértettem, csak az elutasítás szövegén lepődtem meg, de már azt is értem.


----------



## miragem (2014 Február 9)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Rosszak a számlálók, rosszak a nyilvántartások. miragem, mikor szóltál hozzá? Hiszen szerda óta itt sem vagy!!




Hol vagyok, hol nem vagyok, de azért figyelgetek !

Egyébként mára is volt egy hozzászólás.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 9)

miragem írta:


> Hol vagyok, hol nem vagyok, de azért figyelgetek !
> 
> Egyébként mára is volt egy hozzászólás.


Hát ez az. A rendszer szerint szerdán voltál utoljára.  Engem pedig pénteken látott utoljára


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 9)

*Mint már megírtam, a legutóbbi frissítést nem fogadta be a szerver és mivel 1-2 héten belül itt az új verziója a CH motornak, - nem próbálkozik, hanem azt megvárja a webmester.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 9)

Kell félévenként újítani? Mi az oka? Még az utolsót sem hevertük ki teljesen.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 9)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kell félévenként újítani? Mi az oka? Még az utolsót sem hevertük ki teljesen.


*A mostani xenforora pl. azért kellett váltani, mert az előző motor támogatása megszűnt és te is emlékezhetsz, hogy jó egy éve olyan spamtámadás ért minket, amit nem lehetett kiküszöbölni csak a váltással.
Nem véletlen, hogy az oprendszereknél és víeusirtóknál mindig a legfrissebb verziót javasolják.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 10)

"...egy éve olyan spamtámadás ért minket, amit nem lehetett kiküszöbölni csak a váltással...."
Hát azért nem értem, hogy újra váltani kell?
Nehogy kötözködésnek értsed, de nem értem. Szervert is cseréltünk azt hiszem. Ezzel nem oldódott meg a probléma?


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 10)

Hál'Istennek meg vagyunk mindnyájan. Köszönjük.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 10)

hg1dmt. írta:


> "...egy éve olyan spamtámadás ért minket, amit nem lehetett kiküszöbölni csak a váltással...."
> Hát azért nem értem, hogy újra váltani kell?
> Nehogy kötözködésnek értsed, de nem értem. Szervert is cseréltünk azt hiszem. Ezzel nem oldódott meg a probléma?


*Akkor másik szoftvert kezdtünk el használni (mintha linuxról windowsra váltottunk volna), most pedig verziót váltunk (win7 helyett win8).
Szervert pedig vagy azért cserélünk, mert nagyobb kapacitású kell, vagy azért mert másik helyre költözünk. (A tárhelybérbeadók is szeretnek ám nyerészkedni.)*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 11)

Köszi! Neked is szép napot


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 22)

Sziasztok, szép napot!
Belépésnél a "jegyezzen meg" meddig érvényes?
Mert este a CH-ról kilépés nélkül kikapcsolom a gépet, és másnap újra be kell lépnem.
Köszi.
Sőt ma 15:30 kor kilépés nélkül becsuktam az ablakot, és 20:15 kor be kellett jelentkeznem.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 22)

Én úgy tapasztaltam, hogy semeddig sem érvényes, legalábbis úgy ahogy régen működött, úgy nem. Az előző CH motornál, ha bejelöltem, utána soha nem kellett begépelni a nevet, jelszót, mert felajánlotta, csak le kellett okézni. Ez most nincs. Esetleg lehet, hogy arra jó, ha be vagy lépve, de hosszú időn keresztül nem vagy benne "aktív", akkor talán nem léptet ki. De nem tudom, ebben nem vagyok biztos. De ha kilépés nélkül kikapcsolsz, vagy csak bezárod az ablakot, akkor kiléptet, ha be vagy jelölve, ha nem.​


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 23)

És lőn csoda!!! Tegnap este Ch ról való kilépés nélkül kikapcsoltam a gépet, és ma délben - hosszú hónapok óta- megismert a rendszer. 
Amennyiben történt a rendszerben finomítás, köszönet érte


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 23)

hg1dmt. írta:


> És lőn csoda!!! Tegnap este Ch ról való kilépés nélkül kikapcsoltam a gépet, és ma délben - hosszú hónapok óta- megismert a rendszer.
> Amennyiben történt a rendszerben finomítás, köszönet érte


*Mivel a CH-val semmit sem csinált a hétvégén a webmester, valószínű, hogy a gépeden történt valami változás.*


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 23)

.,. pedig nekem is most sikerült először bent maradni


FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mivel a CH-val semmit sem csinált a hétvégén a webmester, valószínű, hogy a gépeden történt valami változás.*


----------



## tornando (2014 Február 24)

Én már ismét a szervercsere és szoftvercsere előérzetét kapom
Megjelent az" internal server error"


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 24)

tornando írta:


> Én már ismét a szervercsere és szoftvercsere előérzetét kapom
> Megjelent az" internal server error"


*Ahogy korábban írtam, a hónap végére várható egy verziófrissítés.
Lehet, hogy ez előbb érkezett és annak a beállításai lesznek folyamatban. 
Még nem kaptunk értesítést a webmestertől.*


----------



## Melitta (2014 Február 24)

Nincs szervercsere kilatasban , a galeria felujitasa van bovul tobb funkcioval, kis turelmet hamarosan ujbol fent lesz.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 25)

Kár volt dicsérni, megint nem ismert meg.
Ugye nem komolyan gondolod, hogy naponta állítgatom a gépemet. Még a sütiket is hagyom, míg le nem járnak.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Február 25)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kár volt dicsérni, megint nem ismert meg.
> Ugye nem komolyan gondolod, hogy naponta állítgatom a gépemet. Még a sütiket is hagyom, míg le nem járnak.


nekem is csak azon az egy napon működött, azóta sem.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 27)

Eltűnt a profil blokkból is a jelzett rész.
---
És az albumaim, fotóim is:
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A kért oldal nem található.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Február 27)

Melitta írta: "....a galeria felujitasa van bovul tobb funkcioval..." Nem kell, ha egyszer végre jó, ne bántsátok!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Február 28)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Eltűnt a profil blokkból is a jelzett rész.
> ---
> És az albumaim, fotóim is:
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A kért oldal nem található.


*Azért tűnt el, mert - ahogy Melitta is írta - felújítás alatt van.
Azt pedig meg kell tenni, mert, ha a szerver szoftveréhez frissítés érkezik és abban változások vannak, azt be kell állítani.
Gondolj a Windows-ra. Ot tis változtatgatnak, eltűnt a start gomb, majd visszahozták... Pedig a WIn majd 29 éve létezik.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 1)

A jobb alsó sarokban található RRS INDEX egyetlen oldalt sem talál meg.
*http://canadahun.com/forum/-/index.rss*
*"Hiba*
A kért oldal nem található."


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> A jobb alsó sarokban található RRS INDEX egyetlen oldalt sem talál meg.
> *http://canadahun.com/forum/-/index.rss*
> *"Hiba*
> A kért oldal nem található."


A problema nalad van.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 1)

Kérlek szépen írd ide melyik oldalra sikerült bejutni a címre kattintva, hátha az nekem is bejön.


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> És lőn csoda!!! Tegnap este Ch ról való kilépés nélkül kikapcsoltam a gépet, és ma délben - hosszú hónapok óta- megismert a rendszer.
> Amennyiben történt a rendszerben finomítás, köszönet érte



Ez teljes mértékben böngésző függő és lokális "probléma".


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kérlek szépen írd ide melyik oldalra sikerült bejutni a címre kattintva, hátha az nekem is bejön.


A címre kattintva nem oldal, hanem RSS jön be. A Firefox például szépen kezeli az RSS-t. 

Bővebben az RSS-ről: http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Ne haragudj, ez nem válasz.


Nem haragszom, ez egy válasz. A böngésződ kezeli az elmentett sütiket (a belépés megjegyzése a Te böngésződben történik). Minden böngésző másképp kezeli őket (az Internet Explorer például sok-sok éven keresztül hibásan).


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Tehát , ha ott rákattintok egy hivatkozásra, nem oldalt nyit meg, mint egy hivatkozás bárhol?


Nem, ez nem egy hagyományos oldal, ez inkább egy fájl és egy hozzá tartozó funkció, amit úgy tűnik, a te böngésződ nem ismer.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 1)

goyo írta:


> Nem haragszom, ez egy válasz. A böngésződ kezeli az elmentett sütiket (a belépés megjegyzése a Te böngésződben történik). Minden böngésző másképp kezeli őket (az Internet Explorernek például sok-sok éven keresztül hibásan).


Firefox van. de még RRS-t nem használtam. Most megnyitottam, és rákattintottam egy oldalra. Így jártam.---Most majd tanulmányozom ezt: Bővebben az RSS-ről: http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> (Azt töröltem) Firefox van. de még RRS-t nem használtam. Most megnyitottam, és rákattintottam egy oldalra. Így jártam.



A Firefox ismeri az RSS-t. Akkor más (lokális) gond lehet. Az Internet Explorert egyébként nem tudod törölni, de van már olyan rendszer, melyekben elrejtették (ezek a windows-ok N jelű verziói).


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

Minden látogatónak: a fórumot fél óra múlva ideiglenesen leállítjuk és frissítjük, magyar idő szerint *holnap délelőtt 11 órától* lesz ismét elérhető.

Köszönjük a türelmet!


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 1)

goyo írta:


> A Firefox ismeri az RSS-t. Akkor más (lokális) gond lehet. Az Internet Explorert egyébként nem tudod törölni, de van már olyan rendszer, melyekben elrejtették (ezek a windows-ok N jelű verziói).


Az " EZ NEM VÁLASZ"- t töröltem. Köszi.


----------



## goyo (2014 Március 1)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Az " EZ NEM VÁLASZ"- t töröltem. Köszi.


Semmi gond, az említett funkciónak mennie kell Firefox-on. Ha esetleg hozzáférsz más géphez ellenőrizheted...

Ilyesminek kellene látszania:


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 2)

Igen ezt láttam, és rákattintottam a kék hivatkozásokra, ami nem nyitott meg oldalt, vagyis nem talált. Akkor kaptam ezt:*
"Hiba*
A kért oldal nem található."


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 3)

Mi lett az üzenetszerkesztő ablak idézet gombjával?
Eltűnt vasárnap délig, miért?
Lesz?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 3)

tornando írta:


> Mi lett az üzenetszerkesztő ablak idézet gombjával?
> Eltűnt vasárnap délig, miért?
> Lesz?


*Mivel ezt a kérdést feltetted a Technikai segítségkérés - nyújtás, Hibajelzés témában is, a választ ott találod.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 4)

"....* a választ ott találod...
A válasz ott: "MEGLEPETÉS." Névnapomra megtudjuk? *


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Március 4)

hg1dmt. írta:


> "....* a választ ott találod...
> A válasz ott: "MEGLEPETÉS." Névnapomra megtudjuk? *


Most mit értetlenkedsz? ?
Nézd meg azt képet, ami ott be van idézve. Jól látszik, hogy a válaszablakban az egyik ikon, nevezetesen a beszúrás nevű, lenyitásakor előtűnik több funkció is, köztük az idézet.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 4)

Én a "meglepetés"- tartottam jó poénnak. Hátha egy üveg ital, vagy valami


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 4)

hg1dmt. írta:


> "....* a választ ott találod...
> A válasz ott: "MEGLEPETÉS." Névnapomra megtudjuk? *


Amennyiben van a naptárban hg1dmt nap - akkor igen.


----------



## wolff László (2014 Március 4)

Kedves FLAMINGO( moserátor-Fórumvezető),
levelét köszönettel megkaptam Fórumszabályzat -ot elolvastam kérdésemre ott sem kaptam kielégítő választ. azt sem tudom hol -- és-- mihez lehet hozzászólni érdemben?Eddig igyekeztem feltenni néhány dolgot, persze nem sok értelme volt ( mint utólag látom)Én nem tudom támogatni a lapot anyagilag (rokkantsági ellátott vagyok-E kategoria 15% "maradvány" eü. állapot)Nem tudom mit várnak tőlem, ha nem értem a rendszer lényegét,azt sem tudom, kit keressek partnernek egy vallási,politikai ,filozófiai, pszichológiai és hasonló témájú beszélgetésre., mert ezekben nyitott vagyok és nem elfogult, etc.. ; "deviszont"! benn szeretnék maradni, mert nagyon kellemetlen rokinak lenni. 
valamint azt sem tudom ; adatlapom hol található és miképp módosíthatom annak beállításait ?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Március 4)

A forum minden funkcioja ingyenes.Kert valaki toled penzt tamogatast a Canadahunon?
Nem hiszem. 
A rendszer aranylag ujnak mondhato valamennyien tanuljuk, konkret kerdesed van arra valaszt fogsz kapni, de igy altalanossagban nem lehet leirni mindent kilometereken keresztul hogyan mukodik a forum.
Valaszolhatsz mindenre. Nem ertem milyen partnerekrol beszelsz, esetleg a google hirdetesekrol? azokat nem mi adjuk hanem a google allitja ossze. 
Adatlapodat a nevedre kattinva kapod meg, ami modosithatsz.

A Canadahun nem politizal legalabbis probalja elkerulni, a vallassal is csak annyit foglalkozunk amennyi meg nem sert semmilyen felekezetet, egyhazat es az egyetemes kulturahoz hozzatartozik.Tilos minden rasszista megnyivanulas. 
A Canadahun szorakoztato portal, kikapcsolodas nyujt tobb mint 32ezer temaban.Biztos talalsz erdeklodesednek megfelelot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 4)

Mivel Melitta (az előttem beíró, az oldal tulajdonosa - és mint ilyen, admin - nem ismeri az előzményeket, ezért egy kis kiegészítés:


wolff László írta:


> Kedves FLAMINGO( moserátor-Fórumvezető),


*Moderátor az a moserátor.
Persze, ha csak elütötted, akkor nem szóltam semmit, ugyanis a CanadaHun-on nem kritizáljuk más hejje sírását. Ugyanis sokan vannak, akik életükben nem jártak Magyarországon, sőt magyarul is csak a Google fordítójának a segítségével "tudnak".
Ezt mi (a CH vezetése) elismerésre méltónak tartjuk, hisz - mint közismert - a magyar nem a világ legegyszerűbb nyelve.
Ha viszont a fogalom nem ismert (ami 60 környékén miért is lenne az), egy rövid tájékoztatás:
Aki regisztrál az lesz a friss tag.
Ha aktiválja a regisztrációját, aktív taggá válik (ez a regisztrációkor kapott e-mailben lévő linkre kattintással érhető el).
Ha 20 üzenetet írt bármilyen témában, akkor rövid időn belül (max. 1-2 óra- amikor a szerver adatbázisát frissíti) állandó taggá válik és az eddig rejtett sorok elérhetővé válnak, attól függően, hogy a linkek hide, hide thanks vagy hide reply kapcsok közé vannak téve (ezek az üzenet írásakor a jobbra fent található hide/hrt/hrply/htnx... gombokra kattintva érhetők el - Íráskor és nem az üzenet olvasásakor! Még visszatérek rá.)
Ha megvan a 20 ützenet, amit legkönnyebben a szójátékokban lehet elérni) és állandó taggá váltál, akkor, a legtöbb esetben a hidden (rejtett) tartalmú üzenetek alján található tetszik gomb megnyomásával láthatóvá válik. Ha nem, akkor valószínűleg hozzá kell szólni az adott témához. Ahogy már priviben megírtam, általában az első üzenet tartalmazza az adott émára vonatkozó tudnivalókat.
Van néhány téma, ahol kötelező csatolni (pl. néhány zenei téma). a csatolást a beíró ablak jobb alján található fájlok feltöltése gomb segítségével lehet végrehajtani.
Mivel a kapacitásunk korlátozott, 5-10 MB nagyságú fájjlok csatolhatók legfeljebb. Az ennél nagyobb fájlokat külső tárhelyen linkek segítségével lehet betenni az üzenetbe. Na itt kell alkalmazni a hide kapcsokat. Az egyszerűség kedvéért javaslom a htnx gomb használatát, amíg rá nem jössz a többi lényegére. (Ezek maradtak le a filmeknél, ezért került néhány üzeneted törlésre.)
Visszakanyarodva: van még a kormányos/moderátor, aki egy adott témáért felel. Ő(k) jogosult(ak) a hibás üzenetek törlésére, illetve az esetleges kérések - kérdések rendezésére (Az én státuszom is ez pl.)
Legfelül található az admin (jelenleg egyedül Melitta), aki a teljes rendszer felett gyakorolja a felügyeletet. Ha valamilyen kormányosi intézkedéssel nem értesz egyet, nála lehet reklamálni. Azonban itt jegyzem meg, hogy ha én napi 50-80 üzenetet kapok, akkor nyilván ö ennek a 8-10-szeresét. Tehát azzonnali ügyintézé nnics. Már csak azért sem, mert itt Ausztráliától Kanadáig mindenhonnan vannak tagok és kormányosok is, tehát 10-14 időzóna is lehet a tag és a kormányos/admin között. *


> levelét köszönettel megkaptam Fórumszabályzat -ot elolvastam kérdésemre ott sem kaptam kielégítő választ. azt sem tudom hol -- és-- mihez lehet hozzászólni érdemben?


*Hozzászólni bármihez lehet érdemben, de...
ahogy fentebb említettem témánként eltérőek az elvárások.
Ha agy témához nem tudsz hozzászólni, akkor az bizonyára lezárt téma.
Sok esetben, technikai okok miatt egy-egy témát lezárunk és újat nyitunk hekyette, általában sorszámozva (például e-book II/II/IV...)*


> Eddig igyekeztem feltenni néhány dolgot, persze nem sok értelme volt ( mint utólag látom)Én nem tudom támogatni a lapot


*Nem is kérünk támogatást. Igaz aki tud és ad attól köszönettel elfogadjuk. Ezt azzal honoráljuk, hogy a státusza mellé odakerül egy Silver vagy Gold tag felirat.*


> anyagilag (rokkantsági ellátott vagyok-E kategoria 15% "maradvány" eü. állapot)Nem tudom mit várnak tőlem, ha nem értem a rendszer lényegét,azt sem tudom, kit keressek partnernek egy vallási,politikai ,filozófiai, pszichológiai és hasonló témájú beszélgetésre., mert ezekben nyitott vagyok és nem elfogult, etc.. ; "deviszont"! benn szeretnék maradni, mert nagyon kellemetlen rokinak lenni.


*Ezt sajnálattal olvasom, de viszont örvendetes, hogy ennek ellenére megpróbálod az életed "emberi módon élni és köszönet, hogy a CH-t ehhez szükségesnek tartod. A kizárástól csak akkor kell tartanod, ha súlyos hibát vétesz. Én az idén senkit sem tettem még tiltólistára, tavaly is csak 4-5 esetem volt. 
Mint írtad, tanulmányoztad a szabályzatot, tehát tudod, mik a kerülendő témák. Ha CSAK hibásan írsz meg egy üzenetet (például a szójátékokban nem a megfelelő szabályos szót küldöd el, akkor legfeljebb törlik a hibás üzid. De ha szándékosan elrontasz egy témát, mondjuk a sport témába a zenéről írsz és a törlése után újra beírnád, az már szankciókat vonhat maga után. Tudom, hülye a példa,de valós.*


> valamint azt sem tudom ; adatlapom hol található és miképp módosíthatom annak beállításait ?


*Amint Melitta is írta - a nevedre kattintva előjön az adatlapod.*
*Azonban a neved például nem tudod módosítani, mert a rendszer az alapján azonosít. Bizonyos esetekben (jelszó, e-mail módosítás.... - a rendszer megerősítést kér, de ez értelemszerű.*
*Kicsit bő lére eresztettem, de még így sem biztos, hogy mindent megválaszoltam.*
*Létrehoztam egyéiránt anno egy témát - *
*HOMOKOZÓ, avagy PRÓBÁLKOZOM, de nem megy** - 
címmel, ahol lehet gyakorolni a csatolást, linkelést...*


----------



## Melitta (2014 Március 4)

Koszonom Flamingo a reszletes valaszt, remelem Wolf Laszlo tagunk mindenre valaszt kapott.
koszi!


----------



## tornando (2014 Március 11)

Arima3 írta:


> Most mit értetlenkedsz? ?
> Nézd meg azt képet, ami ott be van idézve. Jól látszik, hogy a válaszablakban az egyik ikon, nevezetesen a beszúrás nevű, lenyitásakor előtűnik több funkció is, köztük az idézet.


_Dehogy értetlenkedett csak te meg az Ő poénját nem érted
Lazábban olvasd az üzeneteket(Flamingo értette)


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 11)

Viszont most értetlenkedek! Azt nem értem, hogy ha két ember eszmét cserél, miért kell azonnal valaki mellet pálcát törnie egy harmadiknak? 3417
http://www.hoxa.hu/?p1=forum_tema&p2=95437


----------



## miragem (2014 Március 11)

Előre is ezer bocs és stb. hogy meg merek szólalni !

Nekem a több oldalnyi nyavalygásból gyakorlatilag semmi nem jött be.

Nem kellene először a saját gépeteken keresni a probléma megoldását ?

Néhány hónapos laptopom van a legújabb konfigurációkkal, és minden jól megy.

Sajnos, ez úgy megy, hogy bizonyos "támogatások" itt is-ott is megszűnnek, és bizony
cserélni, frissíteni kell dógokat'.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 11)

Akkor csak úgy szőrmentén:

Arima3 soxor kisegít, mert nincs időm napi 24 órában a technikai rovatokat figyelni, mivel egyrészt nem ebből élek, másrészt vinnem kell a filmeket is a kevés számú kormányos miatt + a társkereső(canadatars) is lefoglal. Meg aztán mindenhez én sem értek.
A jelenleg Tornando néven futó tagunk régi motoros, de néha fárasztó tud lenni. 
Nekem, mint modinak, nincs jogom kiakadni, de Arima tagként megteheti, annál is inkább, mivel nyílt hozzászólásra reagált, ahogy Te is.

Az a bizonyos szegény ember vízzel főz effektus, ha nem is teljesen, de még mindig igaz a CH-ra és a technikai munkatársunk a máshol szerzett tapasztalatokat itt is megpróbálja ezen az alapon alkalmazni.

Azt sajnos nem mindenki teheti meg, hogy évente új gépet vegyen, ezért - ahhoz, hogy a legszélesebb rétegeket elérhessük - gondolnunk kell a nem legmodernebb eszközhasználókra. (Az ügyfélkapu, amihez azért nem hasonlítanám magunkat, mert mind a profilunk, mind a táborunk eltér tőle, még a Win98-at futtató gépeket is fogadja.)


----------



## miragem (2014 Március 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Akkor csak úgy szőrmentén:
> 
> Arima3 soxor kisegít, mert nincs időm napi 24 órában a technikai rovatokat figyelni, mivel egyrészt nem ebből élek, másrészt vinnem kell a filmeket is a kevés számú kormányos miatt + a társkereső(canadatars) is lefoglal. Meg aztán mindenhez én sem értek.
> A jelenleg Tornando néven futó tagunk régi motoros, de néha fárasztó tud lenni.
> ...




Félre vagyok értve !

Nem azt akartam mondani, hogy negyedévente vegyünk új gépet, de saját tapasztalatomból tudom, hogy gyakran kell
frissítgetni, böngészőt váltani, segéd programokat feltenni, frissíteni.
Már ameddig a jelenlegi akármi elviseli.
Egyre inkább megszűnnek a régebbi konfigurációk támogatásai.
Ezt akkor lehet tapasztalni, ha valami hiba folytán le kell mosni mindent és újra telepíteni.
Semmit nem fog csinálni, nem fogad frissítéseket stb.

Vagyis, arra mertem gondolni, hogy ezek is "besegíthetnek" a problémákba.
Amúgy bocs' hogy szóltam !


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 11)

miragem írta:


> Félre vagyok értve !
> 
> Nem azt akartam mondani, hogy negyedévente vegyünk új gépet, de saját tapasztalatomból tudom, hogy gyakran kell
> frissítgetni, böngészőt váltani, segéd programokat feltenni, frissíteni.


eztetet modotttam el vagy 2 ódallal korábban meg vagy nyóc másik témában


> Már ameddig a jelenlegi akármi elviseli.


No kérem itten van az eb elhantolva.
Egy rövid példa (csak félig off):
Az unokám aki 5 éve, tehát írni, olvasni még nem igazán tud, de a gépet/böngészőt elindítani, játékot kikeresni, kitalálni, hogy mi a a japán (kínai?) krix-krax, ami a magyarázat, az már megy neki,
(Nekem az utóbbi nem igazán, mert természetesen flash alapú a játék, tehát hiába küldeném rá a guglit, energiám/ingerenciám kitalálni meg nem igazán van.)
Szóval picit drága mulatság agy 5 évesnek egy új notebook, meg távlatilag sem befektetés, mert mire hozzánő, a gép rég elavult lesz - ezért nézzünk egy használt gépet. Abból is egy kisebb kapacitású, régebbit.
Találtam a Vaterán 5000 Ft-ért egy Toshiba Satelite Pro gépet (tovább nem írom, hogy CDX440, mert rájönnétek a típusára).
Ennél még a bébi komputere is többe került, meg kell venni. Pentium I, 32 MB RAM 1 (igen 1 GB) merevlemez, egy ovisnak ahhoz, hogy a böngészőből elindítson kis színes ugráló éneklő bocikat tökéletesen elégnek kell legyen.
Megvettem.
A gond ekkor kezdődött. A gépen Win98ENG. Nem gond feldobok rá egy XP-t. Annál is inkább mert van 2 plusz jogtisztán.
A gép kiröhögött. Vagyis diszkréten jelezte, hogy ehhez az op. rendszerhez 64 MB RAM kell. Amit 10-12 éve még én is kapásból tudtam, de ma már örülök, ha reggelente a kávésbögrém megtalálom. A gépbe SD RAM kell (aki nem járatos a témában, annak jelzem, hogy azóta kb 5 generációs váltás volt).
Vatera , RAM 500-2000 között. Egy ezres még belefér, még akkor is csak 6000 a vége.
Csakhogy.
Amit anno szintén tudtam (hogy a régi notebookokba nem jó bármelyik SD RAM), valahogy kiment a fejemből.
Ez valami olyan mint a kocka Ladáknál, több generációjuk is volt, de nem minden alkatrészt lehetett az egyes típusokba beletenni.
Szóval kidobtam 1000 Ft-ot (úgy kell a tudatlannak, pontosabban a szenilisnek) vagy van egy szobadíszem, amit egy nej nem igazán tekint szaobadísznek (tehát fiókdísz lett).
Okulva az előzményekből, Internet feltúr, még a Toshiba Magyarországnak is írtam, de sajna még infót is alig-alig szedtem össze.
De jött az ötlet: irány Budapest, a szervizek.
A legtöbben diszkréten megmosolyogtak, de volt ahol csodálkozva néztek, hogy már 1997-ben is volt notebook (ekkor dobta piacra a cég ezt a típust). Volt, ahol elmondták, hogy úgy 1 éve dobtak ki minden ilyen „kacatot".
Aztán találtam egy szervizt, ahol még van ilyen RAM horror áron (3500FT). de a 8 moduljukból egy sem volt jó.
Szóval most van egy Win98 -as gépem, amire a Firefox 2-t lehet max feltenni (a 3.xx és felett már Win2000 vagy magasabb winkell). Ehhez a böngészőhöz meg még nincs megfelelő flash támogatás.
Szóval van egy gépünk, ami azért valamire még jó, mert az Office 97 (szintén jogtisztán) simán ráfért és leveleket lehet rajta írni, a a másik 3 gép épp foglalt lenne. Ezt most nem nagyzolásból írtam, de ott ahol 4 felnőttből 3-nak a gép napi munkaeszköz, a mai világban akár több gép is kellhet. =Ráadásul így egy-egy jelzett problémát meg tudok nézni különböző böngészőkkel, különböző platformokon is). 


> Egyre inkább megszűnnek a régebbi konfigurációk támogatásai.
> Ezt akkor lehet tapasztalni, ha valami hiba folytán le kell mosni mindent és újra telepíteni.
> Semmit nem fog csinálni, nem fogad frissítéseket stb.
> 
> ...


Nem kell bocsánatot kérni Zsu!
Itt mindenki egyformán véleményt formálhat- a technikában legalábbis biztosan.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 12)

Jót mosolyogtam Flamingó gondolatmenetén. DE!! Mint rádió amatőr bíztatom, hogy becsülje meg a "gagyi" gépecskét is. Ugyanis mi rádió amatőrök bizony használunk még 386-os gépet is. Egy rádió ( Pld.Motorola GM 300, Yaesu2010.....)) újra programozását csak azzal lehet megvalósítani. Ráadásul - ne tessenek kinevetni - DOS programmal. Tehát jó az öreg a háznál. Hátha egy unoka rádió amatőr lesz


----------



## miragem (2014 Március 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> eztetet modotttam el vagy 2 ódallal korábban meg vagy nyóc másik témában
> 
> No kérem itten van az eb elhantolva.
> Egy rövid példa (csak félig off):
> ...



******

Jóvanmá' de ugye nem mindenki olyan komputer zseni mint Te !

Én csak úgy a "bárdolatlanabb" felhasználó alanyokra gondoltam.


----------



## miragem (2014 Március 12)

Talán még annyival kiegészíteném, hogy sokáig XP+t használtam.
Egy-két apróságot leszámítva jó volt.
Aztán jött valami gubanc, format/újratelepítés ect.
No, onnantól kezdve bexart a rendszer.
Semmit nem frissített, semmi programot nem tett fel, mondván, hogy nincs rá támogatás.
Ha akkor nem kell lemosnom, még ma is eldöcögne.

Nagyjából ezt akartam kinyögni, hogy sok-sok minden besegíthet, hogy valami miért nem műxik rendesen,
és esetenként a hiba az Ön készülékében is lehet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 12)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Jót mosolyogtam Flamingó gondolatmenetén. DE!! Mint rádió amatőr bíztatom, hogy becsülje meg a "gagyi" gépecskét is. Ugyanis mi rádió amatőrök bizony használunk még 386-os gépet is. Egy rádió ( Pld.Motorola GM 300, Yaesu2010.....)) újra programozását csak azzal lehet megvalósítani. Ráadásul - ne tessenek kinevetni - DOS programmal. Tehát jó az öreg a háznál. Hátha egy unoka rádió amatőr lesz


Nekem van egy (majdnem) komplett gyűjteményem Xt-től 286/386sx/384/486sx/486/PI/PII/PIII meg persze PIV alaplapokból és hozzávalókból.
Valamikor -úgy 15 éve még saját - 8 gépes - oktató termet szerettem volna, de képtelenség volt naprakészen tartani a vasakat, a szoftver meg pláne (mármint jogtisztán). Ezért felhagytam vele és elbontogattam a gépeket, de mindenből, amiből tudtam egyet eltettem magamnak, hogy egyszer talán, valamikor egy kis múzeumot összeütök.
Van még C64/C128, ZX81/Spectrum/TVC ,,,,,,,eg egy két ritka gépem és szoftverem (pl 8"-os floppy, TVC DOS... Igaz már nem tudom, hogy működne-e, mert pl. a „nagyfloppy" lemezt nem tudom min leellenőrizni). Némelyik működik is, de ezekhez egyrészt hely kellene, másrészt idő, harmadrészt pénz, hogy sztendet vegyek hozzájuk, felszereljem, beüzemeljem...
Szóval én kicsit másképp viszonyulok a számítástechnikához, mint az átlag.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 12)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Jót mosolyogtam Flamingó gondolatmenetén. DE!! Mint rádió amatőr bíztatom, hogy becsülje meg a "gagyi" gépecskét is. Ugyanis mi rádió amatőrök bizony használunk még 386-os gépet is. Egy rádió ( Pld.Motorola GM 300, Yaesu2010.....)) újra programozását csak azzal lehet megvalósítani. Ráadásul - ne tessenek kinevetni - DOS programmal. Tehát jó az öreg a háznál. Hátha egy unoka rádió amatőr lesz


Nekem van egy (majdnem) komplett gyűjteményem Xt-től 286/386sx/384/486sx/486/PI/PII/PIII meg persze PIV alaplapokból és hozzávalókból.
Valamikor -úgy 15 éve még saját - 8 gépes - oktató termet szerettem volna, de képtelenség volt naprakészen tartani a vasakat, a szoftver meg pláne (mármint jogtisztán). Ezért felhagytam vele és elbontogattam a gépeket, de mindenből, amiből tudtam egyet eltettem magamnak, hogy egyszer talán, valamikor egy kis múzeumot összeütök.
Van még C64/C128, ZX81/Spectrum/TVC ,,,,,,,eg egy két ritka gépem és szoftverem (pl 8"-os floppy, TVC DOS... Igaz már nem tudom, hogy működne-e, mert pl. a „nagyfloppy" lemezt nem tudom min leellenőrizni). Némelyik működik is, de ezekhez egyrészt hely kellene, másrészt idő, harmadrészt pénz, hogy sztendet vegyek hozzájuk, felszereljem, beüzemeljem...
Szóval én kicsit másképp viszonyulok a számítástechnikához, mint az átlag.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 12)

miragem írta:


> ******
> 
> Jóvanmá' de ugye nem mindenki olyan komputer zseni mint Te !
> 
> Én csak úgy a "bárdolatlanabb" felhasználó alanyokra gondoltam.


Annyira még ÉN sem vagyok zseni, mint feltételezed, legfeljebb én tanultam még az alapokat.
Meg aztán, hellyel-közzel 29 éve oktatgatok ezt-azt, tehát kialakult bennem egyfajta magyarázókényszer.
Talán néha el is hatalmasodik rajtam, de eddig még a kényszerzubbonyt megúsztam.


----------



## miragem (2014 Március 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Annyira még ÉN sem vagyok zseni, mint feltételezed, legfeljebb én tanultam még az alapokat.
> Meg aztán, hellyel-közzel 29 éve oktatgatok ezt-azt, tehát kialakult bennem egyfajta magyarázókényszer.
> Talán néha el is hatalmasodik rajtam, de eddig még a kényszerzubbonyt megúsztam.



****
Ezért szeretünk és tisztelünk, hogy az vagy aki /AMI VAGY /


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 30)

Sziasztok! 
Mi az értelme, hogy 20 másodpercet kell várni, két fotóhoz fűzött megjegyzés elküldése közben?
Logikailag mi indokolja az időkorlátot megjegyzés írásakor?

Szép napot


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Március 30)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Mi az értelme, hogy 20 másodpercet kell várni, két fotóhoz fűzött megjegyzés elküldése közben?
> Logikailag mi indokolja az időkorlátot megjegyzés írásakor?
> 
> Szép napot


*Nagy valószínűséggel ennyi idő kell a szervernek, hogy a teljes adatbázist frissítse (mármint a fotóhoz fűzött megjegyzésekét).
Ha nem lenne mellette még 70 egyéb feladata, biztos azonnal lehetne új megjegyzést tenni.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 31)

Értem,! Azt hittem, hogy beállítható érték.
Köszönet


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Április 8)

Régen volt egy olyan topik, ahonnan telefonra csengőhangokat is lehetett letölteni. Az nincs már meg? Köszi, aki tudja.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 8)

Arima3 írta:


> Régen volt egy olyan topik, ahonnan telefonra csengőhangokat is lehetett letölteni. Az nincs már meg? Köszi, aki tudja.


Ezt keresed?: * Egyedi mobil-csengőhangok*


----------



## almamag78 (2014 Április 8)

Sziasztok!

Nekem nincs problémám (még ) csak egy kérdésem lenne:
Lehet-e (és ha igen, akkor hogyan) úgy új témát indítani, hogy az adott témában több altémát is lehessen nyitni?

Elmondom miért érdekel: szerintem nyelvtanulóknak / újrakezdőknek jól jönne, ha lenne egy olyan "angol szótanulós fórum", amibe külön altémánként lehetne tematikusan gyűjtögetni szavakat, szövegrészeket...stb. Szóval olyan lenne, hogy:
I. Angol szótanulás (ezen belül külön topicként)
I/1. Family
I/2. Travel
I/3. Home
...etc.
Van-e erre lehetőség? 
Köszi!


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Április 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ezt keresed?: * Egyedi mobil-csengőhangok*


Valószínűleg igen, köszönöm. Más címre emlékeztem azért nem találtam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 9)

almamag78 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem nincs problémám (még ) csak egy kérdésem lenne:
> Lehet-e (és ha igen, akkor hogyan) úgy új témát indítani, hogy az adott témában több altémát is lehessen nyitni?
> ...


*Alfórum (mert amit te szeretnél az az alfórum) nyitására csak admin jogosult (tehát még én sem), de, ha jól értem, te az egyes témákat szótárként akarod használni, aminek nem igazán látom értelmét.
A Neten tucatnyi szógyűjtemény, szótár és ehhez hasonló szájt található (pláne angol nyelvre alapulóból).
Ha magadnak akarod kigyűjteni, arra a saját tábla/asztali géped, telód, vagy amivel netezel, sokkal alkalmasabb. Ha meg másokkal közösen csinálnátok, az egymás üzeneteinek szerkeszthetetlensége miatt nem lenne jó. 
Hidd el, tapasztalatból írom! 
Anno érdeklődtem, hogy kell-e, sőt el is kezdtem itt, egy hasonló dolgot orosz alapon, de végül is a többi nyelvi téma mintájára „anyagok csereberéjébe” torkollott.*


----------



## almamag78 (2014 Április 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Alfórum (mert amit te szeretnél az az alfórum) nyitására csak admin jogosult (tehát még én sem), de, ha jól értem, te az egyes témákat szótárként akarod használni, aminek nem igazán látom értelmét.
> A Neten tucatnyi szógyűjtemény, szótár és ehhez hasonló szájt található (pláne angol nyelvre alapulóból).
> Ha magadnak akarod kigyűjteni, arra a saját tábla/asztali géped, telód, vagy amivel netezel, sokkal alkalmasabb. Ha meg másokkal közösen csinálnátok, az egymás üzeneteinek szerkeszthetetlensége miatt nem lenne jó.
> Hidd el, tapasztalatból írom!
> Anno érdeklődtem, hogy kell-e, sőt el is kezdtem itt, egy hasonló dolgot orosz alapon, de végül is a többi nyelvi téma mintájára „anyagok csereberéjébe” torkollott.*



Oké!  
Köszi a tanácsot! Ezt nem is tudtam rólad! 

Igazából az angolosokat szerettem volna kicsit felrázni, mert az angol fórum már egy kicsit kuncsorgásba ment át, és vannak páran akik meg szeretnének újra nekiállni, de nincs meg az a közösség (no meg könyv) ami mentén el tudnának újra indulni... (na meg őszintén szólva rám is rámférne az ismétlés ) ezért gondoltam erre. De igazad van, most újra belegondoltam: tényleg a vége cserélgetés lenne...!  Köszi a tanácsot, megfogadom!


----------



## Zauberfl (2014 Április 10)

Szervusztok!
Az utolsó pár oldalt átolvastam, remélem, jó helyre írok, és még korábban nem fordult elő ennek a problémának a megbeszélése.
Végül is csak kényelmetlenség, de lehet, valami nagyobb bajt takar, hát szólok.
Rendszeres feltöltő vagyok, és ritkásan bár, de előfordul, hogy a régebbi letöltési linkeket szeretném ellenőrizni, de nem tudom, mert számomra láthatatlanok. Nem mindegyik, de az utóbbiak igen. Használom a hide-thankot, ha viszont saját a feltöltés, akkor nincs köszönet lehetőség. Ha tehát automatikusan nem nyílnak meg a linkek, akkor nem tudom megnyitni sem, a köszönet gomb hiánya miatt.
Haver segítségével meg tudom oldani a gondot, de azért csak nem normális helyzet ez.

Szóval, senkinek nagyobb gondja ne legyen!
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Április 11)

Zauberfl írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Az utolsó pár oldalt átolvastam, remélem, jó helyre írok, és még korábban nem fordult elő ennek a problémának a megbeszélése.
> Végül is csak kényelmetlenség, de lehet, valami nagyobb bajt takar, hát szólok.
> Rendszeres feltöltő vagyok, és ritkásan bár, de előfordul, hogy a régebbi letöltési linkeket szeretném ellenőrizni, de nem tudom, mert számomra láthatatlanok. Nem mindegyik, de az utóbbiak igen. Használom a hide-thankot, ha viszont saját a feltöltés, akkor nincs köszönet lehetőség. Ha tehát automatikusan nem nyílnak meg a linkek, akkor nem tudom megnyitni sem, a köszönet gomb hiánya miatt.
> ...


*A szerver motor új verziójában a hide-t alapértékre kell állítani, ami vagy a thanks vagy a reply (esetleg a th+rep). 
Választanunk kellett és mivel nem akartuk, hogy teleszemeteljék a témát a csak le- és feltölteni nem vágyók - ennél maradtunk, követve azt a logikát, hogy a saját maga által feltett linkeket a tag nyilván ismeri .
A régebbi hozzászólások egyik-másika azonban még ezzel sem igazán működik, mert amikor az új motor átkonvertálta a hozzászólásokat, nem tudta mindet helyesen átültetni. Ez ellen csak azt lehet tenni, hogy a jelentő gombbal jelezni. Ha a jelzés után az adott hsz eltűnne, az pedig arra utal, hogy a linkek elhaltak benne, hisz a tárhelyek sem őriznek (sőt nem léteznek) örökké.*


----------



## lamoncse (2014 Április 11)

sos hogy lehet könyvet feltölteni??????
Előre is köszönöm a választ.


----------



## lamoncse (2014 Április 11)

Bocsánat közben rájöttem Még nagyon új vagyok, rá kell jönnöm a dolgok működésére.


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2014 Május 8)

Segítséget kérek!!!!!!!

A számítógépemen eddig a Mozilla firefox – ot használtam a Canada.hun használatához, most valami miatt nem lehet megnyitni.
Ezért az Internet Explorer-rel használom a netet.
Amikor ezen megnyitnám a canada.hun fórumot azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom a lap használatához, és az alábbi angol szöveget.

You are an out of date browser. It may not display this ör other wwebsites correctly.
You shoud upgrade or use an alternative browser.

Fordító így fordítja: A lejárt. Ez nem a másik wwebsites ör. 
Ön termelőfelhasználásánál frissítése vagy alternatív böngésző.

Mit tegyek, hogy jogosult legyek a lap megtekintéséhez?

A segítséget hálásan megköszönöm.

kisbenedekernone


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 9)

*A lenti szöveg nem azt jelenti, hogy lejárt, hanem azt, hogy elavult a böngésződ verziója, azaz frissíteni kell vagy másik böngészőt használni..
A frissítést általában, legegyszerűbben a többnyire a menüsorban jobb szélen lévő "help"-re kattintva lehet elkezdeni.
Ott vagy eleve van egy olyan sor, hogy frissítés, vagy az "aktuális verzió"-ra kattintva a gép egy ellenőrzés után eleve felajánlja a frissítést. (Azért írom így, mert más operációs rendszernél és más verziószámnál is eltérhet a metódus, de a vezérelv az biztos az előbb írtakon alapul.)

Egyébként (ha nem vírusos a géped), akkor egész egyszerűen töröld ki a firefox könyvtárat, majd telepítsd újra (akár az IE-ből - beírva a "firefox.org"-ot).
Sajnos épp most is találtak egy támadhatósági pontot az IE-ben, amit XP alatt már biztos nem javítanak ki, Win7/8 alá pedig csak "készülget" a javítás.*


kisbenedekernone írta:


> Segítséget kérek!!!!!!!
> 
> A számítógépemen eddig a Mozilla firefox – ot használtam a Canada.hun használatához, most valami miatt nem lehet megnyitni.
> Ezért az Internet Explorer-rel használom a netet.
> ...


----------



## kisbenedekernone (2014 Május 9)

A fórumvezető segítségét NAGYON SZÉPEN KÖSZÖNÖM !!!!!!!!!!

Minden jót kívánva, kisbenedekrernone


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 10)

Itt a lényeg!! "....*XP alatt már biztos nem javítanak ki...." H*a XP-d van cseréld Win 7-re, mert nem találsz frissítést. Sok sikert, jelezd sikerült-e.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Május 10)

Én is Mozilla Firefoxot használok, nem csak a Canadahun-hoz, hanem mindenhez, (Windows XP op. rendszer mellett. )
Nekem a Firefox frissíti saját magát, és épp tegnap frissített is. (igen, XP-re)Biztos beállítás kérdése, hogy akarjon-e frissíteni magától, vagy csak, ha eszembe jut.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 10)

Hiába frissíti önmagát, ha a védelem frissítése megszűnt!!
Az XP egy 15 éves rendszer. 15 éve teljesen mások voltak az elvárások egy OS-el szemben mint manapság. 15 éve teljesen más hardvereket használtál, más megközelítésben érted el a hardvert mint napjainkban. 15 éve teljesen más, a mai fenyegetésekhez képest primitívnek tekinthető fenyegetésekkel, káros kódokkal találkoztál. Rákényszerülsz hosszútávon arra, hogy adott szoftver régebbi változatát használd, mert az újabbak, már alkalmatlanok az elavult rendszerrel történő együttműködésre. Illetve böngészők és védelmi szoftverek esetében biztos pont, hogy elesik a rendszer egy vírustámadással szemben. A régi rendszer sebezhetőbb egy új vírussal szemben, az elavult védelmi szoftverek meg nem tudnak hatékonyan megvédeni az új típusú kórokozókkal szemben. Mindemellett javítatlanok maradnak az ápr. 8-a után felfedezett biztonsági és egyéb hibák. Így az ezekre épülő kártékony kódokat semmi nem gátolja meg abban, hogy el is végezzék a feladatukat, elérjék a kitűzött célokat.Mert hiába a friss böngésző, vagy a védelem, ha a kártékony kód nem viselkedik vírusként. Ellenben eléri a Windows biztonsági hibáit és ellenőrzést tud gyakorolni a Windows felett. Rengeteg kártékony kód nem közvetlenül a böngészőt támadja, hanem azon keresztül a Windows biztonsági réseit, a rendszer védtelen pontjait. Amint aztán ellenőrzést tud gyakorolni a rendszeren, attóll kezdve meg már igény szerint, akár a vírusokat, vagy egyéb fenyegetéseket el tudja rejteni a védelmi szoftverek elől.

Az XP megtartásával csak önmagadat zárod csapdába.
Ha hiszel azoknak, akik azt mondják, hogy nem probléma, hogy XP-t használsz, akkor nagyon becsapod önmagad.
Mert az, aki azt mondja, hogy biztonságos, ne adj isten még célszerű is XP-t használni, az bizony TÉVED.
2014. 04.08-óta nem kap biztonsági frissítést a Windows XP mint operációs rendszer.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Május 10)

Az egészet csak azért írtam le, hogy elmondjam, lehet a Canadahunt Mozilla Firefox-al megnyitni és XP op. rendszer mellett is. Tehát Kisbenedekernőné tagtársunknak szólt a h.sz-em, mivel neki azt üzente a rendszere, hogy elavult a böngészője. 
Nem szeretnék belebonyolódni most abba, hogy én meddig használok XP-t, és, hogy ez mennyire biztonságos. De köszi azért.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 11)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Hiába frissíti önmagát, ha a védelem frissítése megszűnt!!
> Az XP egy 15 éves rendszer. 15 éve teljesen mások voltak az elvárások egy OS-el szemben mint manapság. 15 éve teljesen más hardvereket használtál, más megközelítésben érted el a hardvert mint napjainkban. ...


Mondjuk 12 az a 15, de a lényeg igaz: megszűnt az ingyenes támogatása az XP-nek.


> Az XP megtartásával csak önmagadat zárod csapdába.
> Ha hiszel azoknak, akik azt mondják, hogy nem probléma, hogy XP-t használsz, akkor nagyon becsapod önmagad.
> Mert az, aki azt mondja, hogy biztonságos, ne adj isten még célszerű is XP-t használni, az bizony TÉVED.
> 2014. 04.08-óta nem kap biztonsági frissítést a Windows XP mint operációs rendszer.


Ez is csak részben igaz, mert rengeteg nagy céges (pl banki vagy áruházi) rendszer használ XP-t, amit átteni Win7-re vagy 8-ra, iszonyat munka és költség lenne. (Igaz ezek jó része nincs is összekötve a nettel.)
Ami veszély, hogy a "kapkodás" miatt (ez most lehet, hogy hülyén hangzik egy több, mint 10 éves op. rendszer esetén) még mindig maradtak olyan hibák, amiket egyes vírusok kihasználhatnak. Főként igaz ez az IE-re.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 11)

".....(Igaz ezek jó része nincs is összekötve a nettel.)" Akkor nem is kell frissítés. A frissítés a net felől érkező lyukakat hivatott betömni, a javításokkal.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 11)

".. Mondjuk 12 az a 15,..."

Jó! Egyezzünk meg 13 évben:
A Microsoft Windows XP (eredeti kódnevén Whistler) a Microsoft Windows operációs rendszer egyik verziója. A 2001. október 25-én kiadott két alapváltozat (Professional és Home Edition) magyar nyelven is megjelent.

Akkor is őskövületnek számít a digitális világban.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 16)

Az egyik hozzászólásban szerettem volna betűszínt változtatni, és a színre kattintva elvitt az http://www.bet365.com/home/FlashGen4/WebConsoleApp.asp?affiliate=365_242459&cb=1088145170 - Sportfogadási oldalra. Ez többször is megtörtént. Soha nem jártam azon az oldalon.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 16)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Az egyik hozzászólásban szerettem volna betűszínt változtatni, és a színre kattintva elvitt az http://www.bet365.com/home/FlashGen4/WebConsoleApp.asp?affiliate=365_242459&cb=1088145170 - Sportfogadási oldalra. Ez többször is megtörtént. Soha nem jártam azon az oldalon.


Nálad lehet a gond.
012345678901
123456789012
2345678901
3456789013


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Május 17)

A Weöres Sándor c. topikban van néhány utalás - link formájában - az Antik irodalom c. topikra. Azonban ez a topik - legalábbis a linket követve - nem található. Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy beolvadt-e egy másik topikba, vagy mi lett vele, ill. az oda történt bejegyzések fellelhetők-e valahol? 
köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 17)

Arima3 írta:


> A Weöres Sándor c. topikban van néhány utalás - link formájában - az Antik irodalom c. topikra. Azonban ez a topik - legalábbis a linket követve - nem található. Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy beolvadt-e egy másik topikba, vagy mi lett vele, ill. az oda történt bejegyzések fellelhetők-e valahol?
> köszönöm a választ.


Az *Antik irodalom* létezik.
Mivel ritkán szólnak hozzá, az Irodalom 3. oldalára szorult vissza.


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Május 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az *Antik irodalom* létezik.
> Mivel ritkán szólnak hozzá, az Irodalom 3. oldalára szorult vissza.


köszönöm szépen, igaz, konkrétan nem kerestem rá, azon kívül, hogy a linket próbáltam követni.
Akkor viszont azokat a linkeket nem kellene helyesbíteni, vagy törölni?
pl. #11, vagy [URL='http://canadahun.com/temak/we%C3%B6res-s%C3%A1ndor.13878/page-3#post-1344963']#43[/URL]


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 21)

Sziasztok!
Asszem kétszer-háromszor szóltam hozzá az irodalom kérések topichoz, de mindig eltűnt a hsz. Gondolom kimoderálta valaki, de vajon miért? Szerintem témába vágott, és nem a necronomikont kértem...
Köszi
bpetya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 22)

bpetya11 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Asszem kétszer-háromszor szóltam hozzá az irodalom kérések topichoz, de mindig eltűnt a hsz. Gondolom kimoderálta valaki, de vajon miért? Szerintem témába vágott, és nem a necronomikont kértem...
> Köszi
> bpetya


*Feltehetően a téma moderátora törölte a kérésed,mert szabálytalan volt (nem engedélyezett tartalmú könyv, premier könyv... kérése).
Ladyslától pm-ben megkérdezheted. Választ csak ő adhat a törlés okára.*


----------



## bpetya11 (2014 Május 22)

Hmm, premier könyv? Akkor az lesz! köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 22)

bpetya11 írta:


> Hmm, premier könyv? Akkor az lesz! köszi


*Mivel a CH nem fájlmegosztó/torrent cserélő .... oldal, hanem a magyar nyelvű kultúra terjesztésének egyik oszlopa, ezért lehetőséget nyújt bizonyos irodalmi,zenei és képi anyagokról információ megosztására.
Ebbe azonban nem fér bele, hogy a múlt héten megjelent filmet, könyvet... (általában élvezhetetlen minőségben) "felnyomja". Ha valaki egy idegen nyelvű művet lefordít, megszerkeszt, feliratoz, azaz hozzáasd egyfajta értéket, az díjazandó, de, ha csupán azért osztja meg (gyakran mások) munkáját, hogy a fájlmegosztó oldal által díjazott letöltésekből nyerészkedjen, annak nem javasoljuk a CH-t.
A fentiekből egyenesen következik, hogy a premier dolgokról beszélgetni lehet, felhívni rá a figyelmet, lehet, élményt megosztani a dologgal kapcsolatban lehet, de feltenni - nem.

De mindezek a szabályzatban,a témák első hsz-eiben, a fórumok kiemelt tájékoztatóiban ott találhatók, csak kb. annyira hajlandó egy átlag tag elolvasni, mint mondjuk a Windows*
*licencét.*


----------



## jajjne (2014 Május 26)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom, jó helyen járok-e a kérdésemmel. A problémám az, hogy amikor a rejtett linkeket tetszikkel lehet megjeleníteni, és ezt megteszem, mégsem jelenik meg. Ennek mi lehet az oka?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Május 26)

jajjne írta:


> Sziasztok! Nem tudom, jó helyen járok-e a kérdésemmel. A problémám az, hogy amikor a rejtett linkeket tetszikkel lehet megjeleníteni, és ezt megteszem, mégsem jelenik meg. Ennek mi lehet az oka?


Jó helyen jársz, de csak egyetlen pici oldalt kellet volna visszalapozni a válaszért:


FLAMINGO írta:


> *A szerver motor új verziójában a hide-t alapértékre kell állítani, ami vagy a thanks vagy a reply (esetleg a th+rep).
> Választanunk kellett és mivel nem akartuk, hogy teleszemeteljék a témát a csak le- és feltölteni nem vágyók - ennél maradtunk, követve azt a logikát, hogy a saját maga által feltett linkeket a tag nyilván ismeri .
> A régebbi hozzászólások egyik-másika azonban még ezzel sem igazán működik, mert amikor az új motor átkonvertálta a hozzászólásokat, nem tudta mindet helyesen átültetni. Ez ellen csak azt lehet tenni, hogy a jelentő gombbal jelezni. Ha a jelzés után az adott hsz eltűnne, az pedig arra utal, hogy a linkek elhaltak benne, hisz a tárhelyek sem őriznek (sőt nem léteznek) örökké.*


----------



## beoca27 (2014 Június 3)

Helló! Eltünt az E-book VII. Lehet tudni, hogy miért? Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 3)

beoca27 írta:


> Helló! Eltünt az E-book VII. Lehet tudni, hogy miért? Köszönöm


*Jogvédelmi okokból törölnie kellett az adminnak.
Keressük a legális megoldást.
Addig türelmeteket kérjük.*


----------



## beoca27 (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jogvédelmi okokból törölnie kellett az adminnak.
> Keressük a legális megoldást.
> Addig türelmeteket kérjük.*


Ok. Köszönöm


----------



## irren (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jogvédelmi okokból törölnie kellett az adminnak.
> Keressük a legális megoldást.
> Addig türelmeteket kérjük.*




Köszönjűk


----------



## tlacika (2014 Június 3)

irren írta:


> Köszönjűk


... szintén ... is ...


----------



## Amita13 (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jogvédelmi okokból törölnie kellett az adminnak.
> Keressük a legális megoldást.
> Addig türelmeteket kérjük.*



Az egész topikot? Te jó ég...


----------



## tlacika (2014 Június 3)

Amita13 írta:


> Az egész topikot? Te jó ég...


... és az E-book VI. hogy a fenébe úszta meg ? Igaz, már le van zárva ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 3)

Amita13 írta:


> Az egész topikot? Te jó ég...


Sőt, néhány másikat is.
A keresőóriás kekeckedik, de részleteket én sem tudok.


----------



## Amita13 (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sőt, néhány másikat is.
> A keresőóriás kekeckedik, de részleteket én sem tudok.



Értem, köszönöm a választ! Remélem, hamar megoldódik!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 3)

Amita13 írta:


> Értem, köszönöm a választ! Remélem, hamar megoldódik!


Mi is bízunk benn, hogy a CH tulaja leboxolja.


----------



## Zsu-001 (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jogvédelmi okokból törölnie kellett az adminnak.
> Keressük a legális megoldást.
> Addig türelmeteket kérjük.*




Köszönöm, sokak nevében!!!


----------



## cicus61 (2014 Június 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sőt, néhány másikat is.
> A keresőóriás kekeckedik, de részleteket én sem tudok.


Köszönjük  Én is nagyon remélem, hogy megoldódik


----------



## irren (2014 Június 4)

Szisztok a történelmi romantikus könyv is meg szűnt ???
Mi történik itt meg lesz szűntettve itt minden olyan ahol könyvek vanak ???


----------



## somdark (2014 Június 4)

Kedves admin, FLAMINGO!
Észrevételünk szerint az új Legális Ebook topikot csak az Állandó Tag státuszú fórumozók látogathatják. Ez tudatos döntés vagy valami technikai hiba?
Előre is köszönöm a válaszotokat!


----------



## monik303 (2014 Június 4)

*Sziasztok! Látom párunknak gondot okoz, hogy nem tudunk belépni az új Legális E-bookok topikba. Kedves Adminok! Én is a segítségeteket kérném ezzel kapcsolatban. Létezik valamilyen megoldás, vagy csak "korlátozott" a hozzáférés? Ha igen azt is megértem, csak jelezzétek, hogy ne próbálkozzunk feleslegesen. Köszönettel.*


----------



## dante64ster (2014 Június 4)

*Tisztelt Adminok! Szeretnék én is csatlakozni a kérdésemmel az előttem szólóhoz, monik303 nevű taghoz. Köszönettel.*


----------



## Saph (2014 Június 4)

monik303 írta:


> *Sziasztok! Látom párunknak gondot okoz, hogy nem tudunk belépni az új Legális E-bookok topikba. Kedves Adminok! Én is a segítségeteket kérném ezzel kapcsolatban. Létezik valamilyen megoldás, vagy csak "korlátozott" a hozzáférés? Ha igen azt is megértem, csak jelezzétek, hogy ne próbálkozzunk feleslegesen. Köszönettel.*



Nekem is szintén ez lenne a kérdésem. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 4)

Javitottuk a hibat az allandotagsagnal.


----------



## Saph (2014 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> Javitottuk a hibat az allandotagsagnal.



Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Kibic07 (2014 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> Javitottuk a hibat az allandotagsagnal.


Kedves Melitta!

Sajnos, nekem továbbra sem látható az új topic, és ha a linket követem, akkor hibajelzést ad. A státuszom csak tag, eszerint még mindig lehet benne gond? (ujra indítottam, ki-és belépéssle, töröltem a böngészőből a cookikat, és frissítettem is hogy ne a cash-ből olvassa be.) Eredmény semmi

Van javaslatod , mit lehet még tenni?
Köszönöm


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 4)

20 hozzaszolas szukseges hogy allando tag legyel ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicokban.


----------



## dante64ster (2014 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> Javitottuk a hibat az allandotagsagnal.


*Nagyon szépen köszönjük! *


----------



## kerbobe (2014 Június 4)

Kedves Melitta!

Sajnos én sem látom az új topikot, pedig a 20 hozzászólásom is megvan. 
Remélem megoldódik a gond. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 4)

tetszik gombot jelen esetben ugy hasznalom hogy javitva a hiba, lattam.


----------



## Kibic07 (2014 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> 20 hozzaszolas szukseges hogy allando tag legyel ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicokban.



Nem tudom, hogy ez hogyan van, réges rég megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Ennek ellenére nem vagyok állandó tag még, és nem látok semmit, tehát a gond nem ezzel lehet.


----------



## gyurica (2014 Június 4)

Kedves Melitta! Nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, és én is szeretnék hozzáférni az új topikhoz... Köszönet...!!


----------



## Kibic07 (2014 Június 4)

Kibic07 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy ez hogyan van, réges rég megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Ennek ellenére nem vagyok állandó tag még, és nem látok semmit, tehát a gond nem ezzel lehet.


Megoldódott, igen köszönöm!


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 4)

gyurica írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és én is szeretnék hozzáférni... Köszönet...!!



20 hozzászólás megléte, és az elkészítésük után maximum 48 óra várakozás az állandó tagság feltétele


----------



## kerbobe (2014 Június 4)

Melitta írta:


> tetszik gombot jelen esetben ugy hasznalom hogy javitva a hiba, lattam.


Nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Kibic07 (2014 Június 4)

ladysla írta:


> 20 hozzászólás megléte, és az elkészítésük után maximum 48 óra várakozás az állandó tagság feltétele


Kedves Ladysla!

Valami nem teljesen automatikusan működhetett ebben az esetben, nálam Melitta segített (Köszönöm), de már rég túl voltam a 20 hozzászóláson, rég eltelt a 48 nap is, mégsem tett állandó taggá a rendszer. Ez akkor előfordulhat mással is, valahol egy programhiba okozhatta ezeket. De köszönöm, élvezem hogy állandó tag lehetek, mert ha időm engedi állandóan itt lógok


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 4)

Kibic07 írta:


> Kedves Ladysla!
> 
> Valami nem teljesen automatikusan működhetett ebben az esetben, nálam Melitta segített (Köszönöm), de már rég túl voltam a 20 hozzászóláson, rég eltelt a 48 nap is, mégsem tett állandó taggá a rendszer. Ez akkor előfordulhat mással is, valahol egy programhiba okozhatta ezeket. De köszönöm, élvezem hogy állandó tag lehetek, mert ha időm engedi állandóan itt lógok


Szia,
Nálad igen, de, akinek írtam, csak pár perce voltak meg a hsz-ei.


----------



## luna85 (2014 Június 5)

Szia. 
A kérdésem a következő. Meg volt nekem is a 20 hozzászólás, és 24 óra is eltelt, de nem állandó tag, csak tag lettem és most megnéztem csak 13 hozzászólásom maradt, a többi törölve lett. Mit tegyek?
Előre is köszönöm a válaszod. 
Üdv


----------



## szilva37 (2014 Június 5)

Én sem látom: Aktív tag vagyok


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Adminok, Kormányosok, én sem látom az új ebookot pedig már rég 100-nál is több hozzászólásom van, több mint 48 napja itt lógok, nem 48 órája és Őstag vagyok.
Köszönöm


----------



## dee1 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Adminok,

én is már réges rég regisztráltam, megvan a 20 hozzászólás és még mindig "új tag" vagyok, ebből kifolyólag az új topicot sem látom.
Légyszi aktiváljatok.

Köszönöm


----------



## Davinci78 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok,

csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz, sajnos nem találom a topikot.

Köszi!


----------



## Silently7 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Adminok,
2013-ban regisztráltam, megvan a 20 hozzászólás és még mindig csak "új tag"-ként vagyok fent. Az új topicot én sem látom. Előre is megköszönném, ha segítenétek.
Köszönöm


----------



## Szilviati (2014 Június 5)

Davinci78 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz, sajnos nem találom a topikot.
> 
> Köszi!


Fórum - Kúltúra, művészet. zene - Legális E-bookok

http://canadahun.com/forum/legális-e-bookok.199/


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Június 5)

Szilviati írta:


> Fórum - Kúltúra, művészet. zene - Legális E-bookok
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/legális-e-bookok.199/


Nem vitatom, hogy ott van, de nekem akkor sincs ott mert nem jelenik meg és ha ráklikkelek az általad jelzett linkre akkor azt irja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom.


----------



## Davinci78 (2014 Június 5)

Szilviati írta:


> Fórum - Kúltúra, művészet. zene - Legális E-bookok
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forum/legális-e-bookok.199/



Jogosultságom viszont a megtekintésre nincs. Bár ahogy olvasom a kommenteket, másnak sem nagyon


----------



## Szilviati (2014 Június 5)

Christierna123 írta:


> Nem vitatom, hogy ott van, de nekem akkor sincs ott mert nem jelenik meg és ha ráklikkelek az általad jelzett linkre akkor azt irja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom.


Írj Melittának, tegnap Ő állította át az "ősöket" állandóra akik ide írtak este és ők így már látják.


----------



## Szilviati (2014 Június 5)

Davinci78 írta:


> Jogosultságom viszont a megtekintésre nincs. Bár ahogy olvasom a kommenteket, másnak sem nagyon


Ez azért fura, mert Te állandó tag vagy ugyanúgy, mint én és neked látni kéne.


----------



## p-ufi (2014 Június 5)

sziasztok, én is csatlakoznék, engem se m enged belépni, aktív tag voltam, most meg azt írja ki,hogy nincs jelenlegi státusza, ez most akkor hogyan van, mit kell tenni, hogy újra tag legyek?


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Június 5)

Szilviati írta:


> Ez azért fura, mert Te állandó tag vagy ugyanúgy, mint én és neked látni kéne.



Szerintem várjunk türelmesen, jeleztük a gondunkat. Idővel és hangfogóval megoldódik. Senki nem fog belehalni ha ideig óráig nem látja az új legális e-bookot. Ez biztos egy olyan technikai dolog amihez mi úgysem tudunk hozzászagolni, és vannak erre érdemesebbek


----------



## MEVA72 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném jelezni, hogy nekem is azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

Én is nagyon som időt töltöttem el eddig itt, de most nem tudok belépni. Nem vagyok állandó tag, ez lehet a probléma? Eddig ez nem okozott gondot. Segítsetek! Köszönöm!


----------



## Vencsont (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Csatlakozom az előttem leírtakhoz. A jogosultságaim nekem is korlátozottak.

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## dianapat (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta!
Segítenél nekem is. Hozzászólásaim megvannak 48 óra letelt. Szeretném én is látni....
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Kormányosok és Adminok!
2014. február 23. óta megszereztem a 20 hozzászólásomat, de még mindig Új tagként szerepelek. Nagyon szépen kérlek Benneteket, minősítsetek át Állandó taggá, mert nem tudom elérni az ebook-oldalakat.
Nagyon köszönöm előre is: Rockykutya


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 5)

JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.


----------



## setni (2014 Június 5)

Nos van már 20 hozzászólásom...de jogosultságom az nincs...Vagy valamit rosszul csinálok....


----------



## Ronnie13 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Tegnapról mára eltűnt egy csomó fórum, nem látom őket. Pl. Ebook VIII/2014 (azt hiszem, ez volt a mostani), illetve a Ebook - egyéb, szakácskönyvek, receptek topikot sem. Ezekbe korábban fel is töltöttem, de úgy sem látom. Tudnál segíteni? Ősrégi tag vagyok, nem tudom, mi történt...


Privi ment. Ladysla


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 5)

30 hozzászólásom van, és nincs jogosultságom ...

várjam ki a 48, ill. 24 órát ? hogy tag legyek ? igen. már látom.

ez a megengedett könyvek jó linkje ? : http://canadahun.com/forum/legális-e-bookok.199/


----------



## Nyuszika30 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz. Nem látom a topikot és nekem is azt írja hogy korlátozott a jogosultságom, pedig őstag vagyok. Kérlek segítsetet!


----------



## gyurica (2014 Június 5)

ladysla írta:


> 20 hozzászólás megléte, és az elkészítésük után maximum 48 óra várakozás az állandó tagság feltétele


Nagyon köszönöm!!!


----------



## Rockykutya (2014 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.


Kedves Melitta! Már állandó tag lettem és be is tudok lépni. Nagyon köszönöm Neked: Rockykutya


----------



## gamegame (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta, 
már be tudok lépni, nagyon köszöm.


----------



## dee1 (2014 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.


köszönjük!


----------



## Farkas Erika (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! van 20 hozzászólásom, de nincs jogosultságom, korábban nem volt ilyen probléma, nincs gond,ha csak várni kell, de kérlek javítsátok már ha kell. Köszönöm.


----------



## mazso22 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Kérlek segíts! Csak akkor férek a könyvekhez, ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, vagy valami technikai hiba történt és ez az oka annak, hogy nem tudok belépni. Nagyon hiányzik, hogy nézegethessem itt a feltöltött könyveket.  Köszönöm


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 5)

20 hozzaszolas szukseges hogy mindne csatolast lassal.


----------



## p-ufi (2014 Június 5)

kedves Melitta aktív tag voltam, most akkor megint kell 20 hozzászólás, hogy láthassam? köszi a választ előre is,


----------



## Szanyi Éva Lívia (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok! Kérlek engem is minősítsetek állandó taggá, mert nem látom az e-könyves bejegyzéseket! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Ralna (2014 Június 5)

Őstag vagyok, több mint 20 hsz, kérhetek segítséget.


----------



## Davinci78 (2014 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.



Kedves Melitta,

nálam sajnos továbbra is hibát ir ki, bár már állandó tag vagyok.

Köszönöm!


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

Bőven túl vagyok a hozzászólásokon és régen tag vagyok - DE! Jelentem továbbra sem lettem állandó tag! ) //Viszont imádok játszani a szójátékokkal  Azt köszi annak, aki kitalálta.//


----------



## lany82 (2014 Június 5)

Én új tag vagyok a leírás alapján, nem tudom, hogy annak kell-e lennem, 2013. okt. regiztem, 20 hozzászólást már akkor megírtam.


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2014 Június 5)

setni írta:


> Nos van már 20 hozzászólásom...de jogosultságom az nincs...Vagy valamit rosszul csinálok....


Totális káosz az egész fórum! Kiismerhetetlen és használhatatlan Hagyjuk meghalni!


----------



## dianapat (2014 Június 5)

dianapat írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Segítenél nekem is. Hozzászólásaim megvannak 48 óra letelt. Szeretném én is látni....
> Előre is köszönöm.


Köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Khan Royz (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Van valami módja, hogy a státuszom állandó taggá változzon, és el tudjam érni a jelenleg nem elérhető témákat?
Előre is köszönöm a választ!


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok! Ugyanez a problémám, 2012 óta vagyok tag, most meg hirtelen új tag lettem  Nem érek el semmit 
Tudnátok segíteni? Köszönöm.


----------



## Leeiiahh (2014 Június 5)

Üdv.
Nekem megvan a 20 hsz, de még mindig Őstag vagyok...Valaki esetleg tudna segíteni?


----------



## Arrianus (2014 Június 5)

Elnézést a zavarásért, de nálam is hasonló problémák vannak. Aktív tag voltam eleddig, és most semmi; volna mód ezen változtatni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Ancsa71 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok nálam is ez a probléma meg van a 20 hozzászólásom már rég de csak aktív tag vagyok és nem enged belépni.


----------



## galani (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Kormányosok és Adminok!

Március eleje óta meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, de még mindig csak új tag vagyok, így nem érek el semmit, pedig nagyon szeretek az oldalakon barangolni. Kérem a segítségeteket! 
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## hirial (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok nálam is megvan a 20 hozzászolás . Valaki tudna segíteni ?


----------



## anta1211 (2014 Június 5)

Én már vagy két éve regisztráltam de még mindig csak "új tag" vagyok mi a teendőm, hogy ez megváltozzon?


----------



## Beka Holt (2014 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> 20 hozzaszolas szukseges hogy allando tag legyel ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicokban.



És ha megvan már, akkor mikor fog átállítódni? Mármint a státus.


----------



## dclaris (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
A kérdésem az lenne, hogy mi a különbség az aktív és az állandó tag között?
20-nál több hozzászólásom van és nem tudok minden tartalmat megnézni.
köszi a segítséget.


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta!

Mint őstag láthatom-e a legális ebook oldalt, mert az adott oldalon a belépés nem sikerült.

Válaszodat köszönöm!


----------



## radarfrodi (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok.Én is hasonló problémával küzdök.Nagyon sajnálnám, ha a továbbiakban nem látogathatnám az oldaltVan-e rá lehetőség, h ne "új tag"-ként szerepeljek?Előre is köszönöm, jó munkát.


----------



## zeroprime (2014 Június 5)

Régi hozzászólásaim, amivel láttam, amit akartam a könyv topicokkal együtt vesztek el. Gyűjtöttem még hozzászólást (bár úgy látom a kategória ugrás se automatikus), szeretném, ha nekem is hozzáférhető válnának az új e-book témák.


----------



## pacmac (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Még októberben összeszedtem a húsz hozzászólást, de még mindig új tag vagyok. Ez eddig nem volt gond, de most nem érek el semmit. Lehetne ezen változtatni? Nagyon szeretnék hozzáférni az új e-book témákhoz.
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Kollárné Orosz Andrea (2014 Június 5)

Szia Melitta!
Megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom és még tettem fel vagy 30-at mégsem lettem állondó tag! Pedig nagyon szeretnék hozzáférni az új e- book témákhoz!
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Orchidea65 (2014 Június 5)

Úgy látom, csak igen kevés kiváltságos tag érheti el az új E-book oldalt... Írt már ide új tag, régi tag, aktív tag, őstag... valószínűleg valami varázslat hiányzik


----------



## bububaba73 (2014 Június 5)

Szia,nekem is megvan a 20hsz ,de csak őstag vagyok.Szeretnék én is állandó lenni. Köszönöm


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

Azt lehet tudni, hogy kiből, hogyan lesz tag, aktív tag, őstag, állandó tag? Egyáltalán mi ennek a menete? Mert láttam olyant, hogy valaki pár hónapja regisztrált és már állandó tag, de olyant is, hogy két éve már őstag. Van-e ennek valami szabálya?
Melitta megköszönném, ha felvilágosítanál. De azt gondolom, hogy ez nemcsak engem érdekel.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Hogyan lehetek állandó tag? Már megszreztem a 20 hozzászólást. Van még valami tennivalóm? Válaszodat előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Czicza219 (2014 Június 5)

Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni. Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom. Köszi


----------



## esmoni (2014 Június 5)

Először is köszönet az oldalért,a sok belefektetett munkátokért!Frissen megszerezve a 20 hsz-t,szeretnék állandó tagként újra hozzáférni! Köszönöm!


----------



## Ancsapancsa64 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta!

Azonos problémám van mint az előttem szólóknak. A feltételeknek már rég eleget tettem, szeretném újra elérni az irodalmi oldalt. 
Előre is köszönöm segítséged!


----------



## Szkrat (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## editbedo (2014 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> 20 hozzaszolas szukseges hogy mindne csatolast lassal.


 Kedves Melitta

20 hozzaszolasom megvan.Szeretnek Allando Tag lenni es az E-book forumokat latogatni.Segitseged elore is koszonom.


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 5)

A húsz hozzászólásba nem tartozik bele a könyv feltöltés? Én már a legmagasabb trófeát elértem, 70 pontom van, mégis azzal "büntetnek", hogy nincs jogosultságom, pedig nagyon szeretem az oldalt, minden nap legalább egyszer megnézem a változásokat! Remélem hamarosan változik valami!

Miért történt ez a változás?

Láttam az előzményekben, hogy egyszavas hozzászólásokat írtak, csakhogy meglegyen a húsz. Ez is számít?

Kedves Melitta! Lehetsége, hogy minden lájkom eltünt, mert ugyan beadja, hogy 31 oldal, de mindegyik üres. Nagyon hiányzik az oldal, kissé talán függő vagyok??????????


----------



## Ebri (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!

Ha jól látom, ez a 30. hozzászólásom, s mégsem vagyok állandó tag, mi ennek az oka? Köszi!


----------



## Vecácska (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! 
Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni. 
Köszönöm szépen


----------



## oszd (2014 Június 5)

Érdeklődnék, hogy változik ez a tagság dolog. Én aktív tag megjelölést látok a nevem mellett, már egy jó éve túl vagyok a minimális elváráson, egy feltöltéssel járultam hozzá az e book témához. Szeretnék újra könyveket olvasni. MI a teendőm. Köszönettel Dóri


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta? Még egy kérdésem lenne, bármelyik fórumon hozzászolhatok, vagy csak az irodalom fórumban? Mi számít?


----------



## Shrai (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Rendelkezem 20 hozzászólással (kb. 1-1,5 hónapja regisztráltam), szeretnék állandó tag lenni! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## rossinol (2014 Június 5)

Tehát ismét 20 hozzászólás?

Bármelyik fórumon?


----------



## koszajani (2014 Június 5)

Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni.

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 5)

*Akkor tisztázzuk:

Ha valaki regisztrál és visszaigazolja a regisztrációkor kapott linket az új tag lesz.
Ha megvan a 20 hsz és a két nap tagság - akkor állandó taggá vált a régi rendszerben, ahol gyakorlatilag csak 3 tagi fokozat volt.
De ott sem, most meg pláne nem a 20. hsz elküldésének pillanatában, hanem az elküldést követő rendszerfrissítéskor változott a státusz (ami lehet 1 perc, de lehet 1,5 óra is).*
Az új rendszerben több tagi típus is van (aktív, ős ...) amik a régi rendszerben még nem léteztek, ezért jogosultságok sem voltak hozzájuk rendelve.
Sajnos ezeket a típusokat alfórumonként, sőt helyenként témánként kell beállítani, ami 10000 feletti témaszámnál elképzelhető, hogy mekkora feladat. Viszont admin csak 1 van Melitta (igaz neki a nap 24 órája mellett még ott lenne az éjszaka is az állítgatásokra, ha nem kellene olyan apróságokkal foglalkoznia, mint heti átlag 2 feljelentés, napi 15-25 "mostregisztráltamdenemlátoksemmitpedigfrankóvagyok" új tag eligazítása, meg a kb ugyanennyi más problémával előálló más tagok gondja... nem folytatnám. A lényeg "egyedül nem megy" legalábbis nem megy villámgyorsan.
Aztán, aki régi tagunk, az tudhatja, hogy amikor motort váltunk (szervert és szoftvert), akkor nekünk is újra kell tanulnunk azt, hogy mit hol találunk és hogyan kell az új rendszerben használni.
Mindezt mindannyian a szabadidőnkben tesszük (ki kevesebb, ki több ráfordítással), ingyé" - nem számítva azt a 2-2 ferrarit és vitorláshajót, amit a CH működtetésének hasznából vehettünk évente.
Szóval nem könnyű a helyzet. A tagoktól türelmet kérünk és megértést, mert, ha fejre állunk sem megy hiba nélkül és gyorsabban.
Mivel Melitta is rendszeresen olvassa ezt a témát, akinek az itt jelzett problémáját megnézte, az a hozzászólása mellet ott fogja találni Melitta "lájkját", de ez sajna lehet 2-3 nap is.
Még egyszer köszönet a türelemért.
Ja és, hogy miért kellett az irodalmat robbantani?
Mert vagy bezárjuk vagy átszervezzük (a keresőüriás által támasztott követelmények miatt).
Az utóbbi mellett döntöttünk, remélem egyetértetek a döntéssel.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Fórumozók!​Vannak olyan lehetőségek a CH-n, amellyel csak az állandó tag titulussal rendelkezők élhetnek. Ha már az vagy, s mégis hibaüzenetet kapsz, akkor valamilyen technikai akadály van. Ha jelzed, ahogy lehetőség van rá, segítenek. 
Állandó tag az lehet, akinek a 20 ÉRTELMES hsz megírása *után *eltelik maximum 48 óra. A módosítást a szerver automatikusan elvégzi. A költözések során a különböző programok adtak más titulusokat is. Kérlek, nézd meg, hogy megfelelsz-e a feltételeknek, ha igen, akkor megint a jelzés az út. Ha jelzed, ahogy lehetőség van rá, segítenek. Pl az őstag megfelel a feltételeknek, kérje az átállítását. 
Hiába vagy évek óta valamilyen tag, ha nincs 20 hsz-ed, vagy a jelzés előtti pillanatokban szedted össze, nem állít át a szerver (és más sem).
A CH közösségi fórum. A játékos topicokban évek óta játszanak az ott érvényes szabályok szerint. Ha nincs türelmed vagy pár perced a játékok menetébe szabályosan bekapcsolódni, akkor, kérlek, inkább itt gyűjtögess http://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/.
Köszönöm.
Ladysla
kormányos


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 5)

rossinol írta:


> Bármelyik fórumon?





vatainé enikő írta:


> Kedves Melitta? Még egy kérdésem lenne, bármelyik fórumon hozzászolhatok, vagy csak az irodalom fórumban? Mi számít?


Bármelyik fórumon figyelembe véve az adott témára vonatkozó szabályokat (nincs kérés, kötelező csatlás ... stb.), amit általában az 1. hsz.ben lehet megtalálni.
Valamint azt sem kéretik felejteni, hogy a köszönöm (like/teszik) gomb óta a sima kösz, köszönöm, hálás vagyok... beírások sem számítanak, mert azok is törlésre kerülnek, amikor a téma moderátora felfedezi az ilyen hsz-t.


----------



## vatainé enikő (2014 Június 5)

Köszönjük az infót. Sokkal könnyebb kivárni dolgokat, ha az ember tisztában van a helyzettel, mintha bizonytalanságban van. Ettől függetlenül nagyon hiányzik az oldal, sok sikert a munkátokhoz!


----------



## Tóth Anna (2014 Június 5)

Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni, a 20 hozzászólást rég túlléptem 
előre is köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

Köszönöm a sok hasznos infót  Akkor nincs más dolgom csak várni. Ha állandó tag lesz a titulusom akkor lesz látható az e-book topik? Bocsánat ha olyat kérdezek amit előttem már megkérdeztek...


----------



## rossinol (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta! Megvan a 20 (remélem értelmes) hozzászólás, szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszi


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 5)

rossinol írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Megvan a 20 (remélem értelmes) hozzászólás, szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszi




*rossinol*
*Új tag*
26
Profil oldal Privát beszélgetés indítása Tag követése Tag letiltása rossinol Képei
Regisztráció dátuma:
2014 Március 12
Üzenet:
17
Kapott Lájkok:
0
Trófea pontok:
0
Büntetőpontok:
0
rossinolt utoljára itt láttuk:
Fiókadatokat kezel, 2 perccel ezelőtt



Üzenet: 17
Ezt Melitta nem tudja átállítani.

A hsz/hozzászólás/üzenet gyűjtése közben érdemes néha a kurzort a nicketek fölé vinni. Amikor kattinthatóvá válik, megjelenik a fentihez hasonló tartalmú tájékoztató téglalap. Itt lehet ellenőrizni, hogy az üzenetek értelmesek, megmaradnak-e, vagy eltűntek, mint spam/szemét.


----------



## rossinol (2014 Június 5)

Köszi! Azt hiszem, rosszul számoltam, de úgy gondolom, most már megvan a húsz ....



ladysla írta:


> *rossinol*
> *Új tag*
> 26
> Profil oldal Privát beszélgetés indítása Tag követése Tag letiltása rossinol Képei
> ...


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Melitta!

2013. decemberétől vagyok új tag, és mint az előző hozzászólok és sem tudok belépni belépni abba a topikba, ahol az ebook található. Ez most végleges, vagy vmit tennem kell, hogy ismét böngészhessek ebben a topikban? Nagyon hasnos volt családubk számára, ahol minden gyerkőcöm talált olvasni valót magának... Sajnálnám, ha megszűnne ez a lehetőség, hisz gyakran látogattalak Titeket...
Hálásan köszönöm a segítséged, és várom válaszod.
Időközben új tagból, tag lettem 20 hozzászólás után. Írnom kell még az állandó tagsághoz??


----------



## girlie (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Állandó tag vagyok, mégsem tudok belépni a legális ebook topikba. Mit kell tennem, hogy újra böngészhessek?
(Látom, hogy több hozzászólásom és feltöltésem is eltűnt a törléssel, de még így is meg kell lennie a legalább 20 hsz-nak  )


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 6)

vatainé enikő írta:


> Sziaztok! Őstagként nem tudok az irodalom oldalra felmenni, azt írja nincs jogosultságom. Ez mit jelent? Mi a teendőm? Nagyon várom a válaszotokat!


jelenleg 7 uzeneted van , meg kell 13 es minden csatolast lathatsz. A szojatek topicban hamar osszejon.


----------



## Khan Royz (2014 Június 6)

Nos, nem tudom, kinek kell megköszönni, a státuszváltoztatást, de még életemben ilyen gyors "ügyintézést" nem tapasztaltam. Szóval hatalmas KÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## Muciparipa (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta, 405 lájkkal és 144 hozzászólással sem tudok bemenni az e-book részlegbe. Segítenél? Köszönöm.


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 6)

Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Sifi81 (2014 Június 6)

Én is nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Melitta kérlek segíts!
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 6)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Totális káosz az egész fórum! Kiismerhetetlen és használhatatlan Hagyjuk meghalni!


Igazad van kedves Árpád,
vagy talán mindenben mégsem...
Elhiszem, hogy 72 évesen nehéz kiigazodni, de hidd el nem Te vagy a legidősebb tagunk.
Tisztelem azokat, akik 60 felett is nekiállnak és az Internet, azon belül a közösségi fórumok életébe bekapcsolódnak, de azt el kell fogadni, hogy szabályok itt is vannak, mint az élet oly sok más területén.
Azt írod kiismerhetetlen. Akkor vajon több, mint 300 ezren miért regisztrálhattak ide?
Kicsit fentebb írtam, hogy néha (mit néha, gyakran) nekünk moderátoroknak is újra kell tanulni a CH működését.
De hidd el nem bonyolultabb, mint a FB , a Google+ vagy bármely más közösségi oldal használata.
Ha gondod van kérdezz és megpróbálunk segíteni.
Ja igen! Mivel február óta ez az egyetlen hozzászólásod, nem csoda, hogy semmit sem tudsz elérni azokból a lehetőségekből, amik csak állandó tagi státusztól lehetségesek.
De kitartás, már csak 19 zsörtölődés kell és meglesz a 20.


----------



## bgdssusu (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Új tagként voltam fent pedig már elég rég regisztráltam és megvolt a 20 hozzászólás is. Most megcsináltam megint a 20 hozzászólást és átváltott sima taggá, de hogy láthassam és jogosultságom legyen az új ebook topichoz megint kell várnom 48 órát. Vagy mit tehetek még, hogy láthassam?
A segítséget előre is köszönöm.

Üdv:szandi9006


----------



## Arrianus (2014 Június 6)

Üdv, újfent szeretném jelezni a problémát: valószínűleg technikai jellegű. Kérem a moderátor(ok) szíves intézkedését. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Somoskői László (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Két napja hiába kerestem a megszokott fórumokat, nem láttam. Mielőtt teljesen kétségbe estem volna, szerencsére megtaláltam ezt a fórumot és tapasztaltam hogy változások történtek. Csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz, lassan 1 éve tag vagyok (úgy látom még sima) és szeretném ha láthatnám a 
megszokott fórumokat. Nagyon hiányoznak. Válaszod türelemmel várom. Köszönettel: Somoskői László


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta! 

Őstag vagyok (megvan a 20 hozzászólásom több mint 500 lájkom), szeretnék állandó tag lenni. 
Előre is köszi a segítségedet.


----------



## Orchidea65 (2014 Június 6)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget, Melitta!


----------



## eszipi (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta! Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Köszönöm.


----------



## girlie (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta,
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Muciparipa (2014 Június 6)

Köszönöm, működik.


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Hozzászólásaim 1 éve megvannak, szeretnék - amennyiben időd és lehetőséged van a beállításra - állandó tag lenni.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Angela2000 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Állandó tag vagyok, de mégsem tudok belépni a legális ebook topikba. Tudnál segíteni?
Köszönöm: angela2000


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Szia Melitta!
Az elfelejtett jelszó kérdés megoldodott, viszont mindenem eltünt a hozzáoszlásaim a pontjaim (feltöltésem is volt) és új tag lett belőlem.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséged


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Látom, hogy számtalan tagnak "utána tudtál nézni" és sok esetben változott is a státusz. Megnéznéd, mi lehet a gond, hogy nem lettem állandó tag? (Van 20 hozzászólás és letelt a szükséges idő.)
Hálás köszönet, e


----------



## Angeleyes26 (2014 Június 6)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném újra elérni az ebook fórumokat. Előre is köszönet!


----------



## p-ufi (2014 Június 6)

most újra regisztrálni kell, vagy a hozzászólások után automatikusan beléphetek majd, ha Melitta segít?


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Június 6)

a_jonathan írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Hogyan lehetek állandó tag? Már megszreztem a 20 hozzászólást. Van még valami tennivalóm? Válaszodat előre is köszönöm.


Köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 6)

cipimanó írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Az elfelejtett jelszó kérdés megoldodott, viszont mindenem eltünt a hozzáoszlásaim a pontjaim (feltöltésem is volt) és új tag lett belőlem.
> Előre is köszönöm a segítséged


A szamlalonkkal nincs baj, szoval 1 hozzaszolasod van , meg 19 kell. HAjra hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.


----------



## notebene (2014 Június 6)

Szia Melitta!

Ha lehetséges lenne és is kaphatnék Állandó Tagságot? Elméletileg a feltételek teljesítve vannak.
Köszönöm!


----------



## galani (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm szépen a gyors intézkedést!


----------



## p-ufi (2014 Június 6)

köszönöm Melitta!


----------



## kikus2003 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnek allando tag lenni, es szeretném elérni az ebook fórumokat.
Koszonettel.


----------



## cipimanó (2014 Június 6)

Melitta írta:


> A szamlalonkkal nincs baj, szoval 1 hozzaszolasod van , meg 19 kell. HAjra hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.


Természetesen írok nem tudok mást csinálni de ezen már jó pár hónapja túl voltam.
Köszönöm!


----------



## fizo (2014 Június 6)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## alvarogomez (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 6)

Melitta írta:


> JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.


Sajnos én sem tudok belépni.2013 szept.12. regisztráltam.Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Győri Enikő (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Tündér vagy! Nagyon köszönöm Neked, és minden munkatársnak, akik az elmúlt napokban azon dolgoztak, hogy rendeződjön a helyzet.
Üdv, e


----------



## kirabook (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Én is szeretném megkösszönni a munkátokat, és jelezném, hogy bár rendelkezem a megfelelő számú hozzászolással, lájkokkal, de mégsem váltottam át állandó taggá. Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!

Üdv, Kira


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 6)

nemevid írta:


> összejött a 20 hozzászólás, mi szükséges még ahhoz, hogy be tudjak lépni a fórumba? előre is köszönöm!!!


Mondjuk egy-két oldalnyit visszaolvasni ebben a témában.


----------



## Marcilla (2014 Június 6)

Új tag vagyok hétfőtől. Már volt 28 hozzászólásom. Kérdésem, hogy mikortól leszek állandó tag.


----------



## kedike82 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Segítséget kérnék! Szeretnék állandó tag lenni.

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## balcika (2014 Június 6)

Engem is kirúgtak... nem működik semmim így két év után... mindegy. További sok sikert az oldalnak. Azért még ahova beengednek, olvasgatok.
Nem tudom miért csökkentették az emberek hozzáférhetőségét? Vajon kinek jó ez?


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 6)

Segítséget kérnék!!! Nem tudok belépni az ebook-ba. Azt írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom. Már vagy fél éve itt vagyok, és régen megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Mit tegyek?
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 6)

Marcilla írta:


> Új tag vagyok hétfőtől. Már volt 28 hozzászólásom. Kérdésem, hogy mikortól leszek állandó tag.


Amikor az admin át tud állítani, de ne feledd, Kanadá pár órával odébb van...


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 6)

Be vagyok jelentkezve régi névvel és jelszóval, mindent elérek csak az e-könyves fórumot nem. Az van kiírva, hogy nincs jogosultságom.
Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## erikah (2014 Június 6)

Én is tag vagyok már 26.-án lesz 5 éve. Nekem viszont ezeket a fórumokat már meg se mutatja. Szomorú vagyok, hogy a kedvenc fórumjaimhoz nem férek hozzá.


----------



## KSzK5 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Admin!

Sajnos nekem sem működik az ebook. epub meg a hasonló oldalak... Évek óta nagyon jó olvasni. Esetleg lehet valahogy hozzá jutni ezekhez a fórumokhoz?

Köszönettel :
K.


----------



## Hoppsza! (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta, kérem adja meg az állandó tagságot - megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Előre is köszönöm a kedvességét!


----------



## wenyige26 (2014 Június 6)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Szeretném újra elérni az ebook fórumokat. Előre is köszönet!


----------



## Anett800203 (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok!
Nekem sem jelenik meg a könyves fórum. Pedig elvileg állandó tag vagyok.
Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## esmoni (2014 Június 6)

KÖSZÖNÖM,LÁTOM AZ OLDALT!!!!


----------



## erahurka (2014 Június 6)

Melitta írta:


> JAvitottam, 20 hozzaszolas szuksseges az allando tagsaghoz ha meg van es megsem leszel allando tag , kerlek jelezd.



Szia!

Tegnap összehoztam a 20+ hozzászólást, és április közepe óta tagja vagyok az oldalnak, de még mindig Új Tagként kezel.

Előre is köszi a segítséget!


----------



## gabby123 (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék kérni állandó tagságot!
Ha lehetőségem volt mindig aktív voltam a fórumon.
Köszönettel gabby!!


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 6)

Megnéztem, hogy január 1-én megvolt a 20 hozzászólásom, mégis új tagként szerepelek. Kérném szépen átállítani.
Köszönöm


----------



## gretilevi (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta! Kèrem adja meg az állandó tagságot, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom. Köszönöm a segítségét.


----------



## ricokowalski (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Szeretném kérni az állandó tagság beállítását, hogy újra elérhessem a kedvenc könyves fórumjaimat.
A segítségét előre is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## kriszmisz71 (2014 Június 6)

kriszmisz71 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> 2013. decemberétől vagyok új tag, és mint az előző hozzászólok és sem tudok belépni belépni abba a topikba, ahol az ebook található. Ez most végleges, vagy vmit tennem kell, hogy ismét böngészhessek ebben a topikban? Nagyon hasnos volt családubk számára, ahol minden gyerkőcöm talált olvasni valót magának... Sajnálnám, ha megszűnne ez a lehetőség, hisz gyakran látogattalak Titeket...
> Hálásan köszönöm a segítséged, és várom válaszod.
> Időközben új tagból, tag lettem 20 hozzászólás után. Írnom kell még az állandó tagsághoz??


Kedves Melitta!!!!
Hálásan köszönöm a segítséged, az állandó tagságot, és hogy be tudok lépni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Kitartást nektek, értünk, miattunk akik a motani kicsi "káosz" mellett is szeretünk titeket!!


----------



## aya hime (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Nagyon szeretném az állandó tagságot,megvan a 20 hozzászólásom.
Előre is köszönöm a segítségét.


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Látom, hogy másoknál sikerült átállítani a tagságot állandóvá. Kérném szépen engem is átállítani állandó taggá, hogy láthassam az oldalt, vagy kell még tennem valamit?
Köszönettel


----------



## Gery2001 (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok!

Eddig az E-book VII volt a kedvencem. Sajnos nem érem el. Azt az infót kaptam, hogy itt kell jelentkezni és lehetőségem lesz újból e-könyvekkel foglalkozó fórumra feljutni. 
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Somoskői László (2014 Június 6)

Somoskői László írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Két napja hiába kerestem a megszokott fórumokat, nem láttam. Mielőtt teljesen kétségbe estem volna, szerencsére megtaláltam ezt a fórumot és tapasztaltam hogy változások történtek. Csatlakoznék az előttem szólókhoz, lassan 1 éve tag vagyok (úgy látom még sima) és szeretném ha láthatnám a
> megszokott fórumokat. Nagyon hiányoznak. Válaszod türelemmel várom. Köszönettel: Somoskői László





Muciparipa írta:


> Köszönöm, működik.


----------



## Somoskői László (2014 Június 6)

Köszönöm a gyors segítséget!


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

_*Kedves Melitta !*
Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot.
Előre is köszönöm: *Emma
*_


----------



## senga1970 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Igen régóta követem a fórumok dolgait. Szeretnék ismét a könyvekhez hozzá férni. 
Ha megoldható kérlek szíveskedj állandó tagként beállítani. 
Köszönöm!


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Lassan 2 két éve rendszeres látogatója vagyok az oldalnak, rengeteg mindenben a segítségemre voltak.
Néhány napja én sem érem el a megszokott dolgokat. Segítségedet szeretném kérni.

Köszönettel


----------



## melikebremen (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta, östag vagyok, sajnos nem enged be a témákra, szeretnék állando tag lenni, ha megoldhato, és kitartást kivánok, értünk, akik szeretünk itt lenni!!! Köszönöm meli


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 6)

Gery2001 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Eddig az E-book VII volt a kedvencem. Sajnos nem érem el.* Azt az infót kaptam, hogy itt kell jelentkezni és lehetőségem lesz újból e-könyvekkel foglalkozó fórumra feljutni. *
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


Téged aztán jól félreinformáltak.
Itt max azok az állandó tagsági kritériumokat teljesítők jelezhetik, hogy gondjuk van, akiket a rendszer valami miatt nem tett át automatikusan az állandó tagok csoportjába.
Neked viszont 1 hsz- ed van és ma regisztráltál, tehát 48+20 (ha nem tudnád dekódolni, segít a fórumszabályzat).


----------



## csoki321 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta! Szeretnék kérni állandó tagságot, hogy lássam a fórumot, amit szeretnék : -) Köszönöm szépen előre is.


----------



## Ebri (2014 Június 6)

Úgy tűnik nálam is helyreállt a rend, köszönöm!


----------



## aquamarin alias Pötyike (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy újra olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
Előre is köszönöm
Pötyike


----------



## rauchkrake (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Bódi Szilvia (2014 Június 6)

Nekem is megvan már rég a 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem enged tovább. Segítene valaki? Köszönöm


----------



## Hajnalcsilla (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Mellitta!

Én se jutok be a kedvenc oldalamra de nincs is meg a hozzászólás számom.
Ha megvan a 2o hozzászolás akkor itt kellenne jelezni majd?
(Remélem ez is egynek számit )
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## noresz0813 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Elméletileg én is állandó tag vagyok. Segítenél kérlek, hogy láthassam az e-book fórumokat?

Előre is köszönöm!

Üdv: N


----------



## Zsóka4 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
A státuszom sajna még csak TAG! Tegnap annak érdekében, hogy ÁLLANDÓ-vá váljak, elkövettem, vagy 20 hozzászólást. Ma viszont megleltem a számaimat és úgy tűnik, már előtte túlhaladtam a 20-at. Kérlek segíts, hogy ne kelljen -tegnaphoz viszonyítva- a 48 órás türelmiidőt végigvárnom, és válhassak mihamarabb állandó taggá, hogy elérhessem kedvenc helyeimet. Segítséged előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Liolla (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnék én is csatlakozni az előttem szólókhoz, és állandó tag lenni.
Köszönöm!!!


----------



## fatum (2014 Június 6)

Szeretnék böngészni az Ebookok között, de nem tudok belépni, mert nem vagyok állandó tag. HOGY KAPHATNÁM MEG A TAGSÁGOT?


----------



## Perei Annamária (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy újra olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Zsuzsa275 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Én is állandó taggá szeretnék válni, hogy továbbra is olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
Kérlek segíts ebben nekem.
Előre is köszönöm, Zsuzsa


----------



## greyswan (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
2012 Április óta tag vagyok, és megvan a húsz hozzászólásom. Szeretnék állandó tag lenni, külföldön élek, így ez az oldal jóformán az egyetlen forrásom a magyar könyvekhez. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Gabka78 (2014 Június 6)

_Kedves Melitta !
Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot
Előre is köszönöm: Gabka78_


----------



## zei (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Ha lehetőség van rá én is szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, a 20 hozzászólásom meg van.
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm!


----------



## zerlinetta (2014 Június 6)

Kedves admin, én is elég régóta olvasgatom a fórumokat, bár nem nagyon szoktam hozzászólni, ezek szerint pontosan mi kell ahhoz, hogy újra lássam az ebookos topicokat?


----------



## Vector Higgs (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Miként sokan mások, így én is az_ állandó tag_sági besorolást szeretném kérni, azzal a nem titkolt céllal, h. a megváltozott keretek között újra hozzáférhessek az ebook-okhoz.

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Cherokee172 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!

Tisztelettel kérném a lehetőséget, hogy újra láthassam a kedvelt topicokat 
köszönettel


----------



## zia-t (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Én is állandó taggá szeretnék válni, hogy továbbra is olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
Kérlek segíts ebben nekem.
Előre is köszönöm, Zita


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 6)

Akinek nem inge, ne vegye magára, de!

regisztráláskor elolvastad, elfogadtad a fórum szabályzatát - elméletileg tudnod kell az állandó tagság feltételeit
a szerver működik, általában vált is, KÉRLEK, *CSAK AKKOR JELEZD, HOGY ÁTÁLLÍTÁST KÉRSZ, HA 48 ÓRA MÁR ELTELT A 20. HSZ-ED MEGÍRÁSA ÓTA - *az utolsó pár oldalon nagyon sok olyan van, aki ma, sőt! percekkel a reklamálása előtt gyűjtötte össze a 20-at, vagy össze sem gyűjtötte
a CH közösségi fórum, segítünk egymásnak, nyugodtan olvassátok el, hasznosítsátok a pár oldallal előbb megírt, színessel kiemelt tájékoztatókat


----------



## drea27 (2014 Június 6)

Én àllandó tag vagyok elvileg (meg vannak a hozzàszòlásaim is)mégsem találom a sok szép könyveket. Utána néznél Melitta?Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## attika666 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta!
Ha lehetőség volna rá, és ha máshogy nem lehet az e-könyv tartalmakhoz hozzáférni, nagyon szépen kérném az "állandó tag"-gá minősítést Tőled ! Ha 20 hozzászólás (könyv feltöltés) a feltétel az bőven megvan... 
Remélem az eddigi feltöltéseim sem vesztek oda...
Nagyon Köszönöm előre is ! Attila


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 6)

Ladysla, jogos. Én sem néztem utána, pedig nem 2 napja regisztráltam ,és nem 2 napja nézegetem az ebook fórumot.
Én kérek elnézést.


----------



## eriol (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta

én is szeretném újra látni az e-book topicokat 

előre is köszönöm


----------



## Marcilla (2014 Június 6)

Köszönöm a megnyugtató választ, megpróbálok türelmes lenni!


----------



## Zsu-001 (2014 Június 6)

Kedves adminisztrátor, kormányos!

Minden tiszteletem a tiétek! Hatalmas munka, amit csináltok, nekünk, értünk tesztek- mindezt ingyé', a szabadidőtökben!!!

Pont most néztem rá, tegnap volt 1 éve, hogy ide reggeltem!  Rengeteg mindent kaptam innen!

Szeretném kérni én is az *állandó tagságot*, köszönöm!


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta,

Tisztelettel kérném állandó taggá nyilvánításokat, hogy a kedvenc topicjaimat ismét látogathassam. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 6)

Newser írta:


> Kedves Melitta,
> 
> Tisztelettel kérném állandó taggá nyilvánításokat, hogy a kedvenc topicjaimat ismét látogathassam. Előre is köszönöm.


Nemhogy 2 nap, 2 perc sem telt el a 20 hsz-ed és a beidézett mondatod megírása közt.
Kérlek, légy türelemmel!
Köszönöm.


----------



## klari.toth (2014 Június 6)




----------



## czifraa (2014 Június 6)

Kedves Melitta! Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni. Minden elismerésem az adminé/noké! Hihetetlen jók vagytok! Köszönjük!


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 6)

Türelmes vagyok, és várok.


----------



## kitiara (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok! nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás + 4 éves tagság  Köszönök mindent előre is, valamint az eddigi sok munkát is, ami az oldallal jár!!!


----------



## Arsus (2014 Június 6)

Én is megköszönném az állandó tagságot! A 20 hozzászólásom elvileg megvan hozzá. Üdvözlet, és további jó munkát!


----------



## Szupy (2014 Június 6)

Szeretnék Állandó tag lenni !
Kérlek segítsetek 
2013. október óta itt vagyok, és rég megvan a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## ladysla (2014 Június 6)

kitiara írta:


> Sziasztok! nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás + 4 éves tagság  Köszönök mindent előre is, valamint az eddigi sok munkát is, ami az oldallal jár!!!




KÉRLEK, *CSAK AKKOR JELEZD, HOGY ÁTÁLLÍTÁST KÉRSZ, HA 48 ÓRA MÁR ELTELT A 20. HSZ-ED MEGÍRÁSA ÓTA *
ezt alig pár hsszel előbb írtam


----------



## Ujvárosi Márta (2014 Június 6)

Nekem így sose lesz meg !


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Június 6)

Nem igaz, hogy 20 értelmes mondatot ( vagyis már csak 14 et ) nem tudsz kigyötörni magadból!! Ezzel a hozzáállással sose lesz :-(


----------



## xyjudy (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok!
Én is kérném a tagságom átállítását! A feltételeknek megfelelek! Nagyon köszönöm minden embernek a munkát, akik lehetővé teszik, hogy nagyon sok jó könyvet el tudjak olvasni!

Köszönöm!


----------



## kitiara (2014 Június 6)

ladysla írta:


> KÉRLEK, *CSAK AKKOR JELEZD, HOGY ÁTÁLLÍTÁST KÉRSZ, HA 48 ÓRA MÁR ELTELT A 20. HSZ-ED MEGÍRÁSA ÓTA *
> ezt alig pár hsszel előbb írtam


ezer bocsi, csak egy fülest kaptam, hogy ezt kell csinálni, az már nem volt benne, hogy 48 óra kell elteljen... még egyszer bocsi... és természetesen elfogadtam a feltételeket, ezelőtt 4 évvel, ami elég rég volt  tényleg sorry!


----------



## Balagos (2014 Június 6)

Szia 
Elméletileg állandó tag vagyok, mégsem látom a könyvespolcot. Megtennéd, hogy varázsolsz picit a profilomon?
Köszke!


----------



## Castor.Sugar (2014 Június 7)

hello,
nekem egy olyan problémám lenne, hogy most újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert már egy hete nem enged be a régi profilommal a rendszer!! minden egyes alkalommal amikor megpróbálok belépni, szerver hibát ír ki. a 20 hozzászólásom meg volt, korábban nem jelzett semmi hibát a rendszer, egyszer csak már nem tudtam bejelentkezni! :O
van esetleg erre vmi megoldás? 
előre is köszönöm! 
(SadPanda voltam)


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Melitta (2014 Június 7)

A "tetszik" gombot hasznaltam ,ami ebben az esetben azt jelenti, hogy javitottam, vagy utananeztem mi lehet a gond.
1, vagy 8 vagy 11 hozzaszolast ,ki kell egesziteni 20 ra. A szojatek topicban hamar osszejon.

20 hozaszolast nem most vezettuk be hanem husszu evekkel ezelott, az okok kozul az egyik 1700 latogato volt egyszere jelen a forumon, ami kifektette a szervert, mert jottek mentek az emberek velunk nem alltak szobase , csupan amit akartak megkaptak es angolosan tavoztak, mi meg cserelgettuk a szervert egyre nagyobbra ,hogy kitudja szolgalni az igenyeket.
Masik ok ,a Canadahun egy kozossegi oldal, tobb mint 32ezer temaval, szeretnenk szobaelegyedni veletek, megismerkedni, mere eltek hogy telnek napjaitok stb.
Mire a 20 hozzaszolas megcsinaljak az ujak addigra azert kicsit megismerkedik a canadahun lehetosegeivel tagsagaval biztos lesz kedvenc tema a sok ezer kozul,amibe konnyu bekapcsolodni a beszelgetesbe vagy ismerkedni vagy csak egy kicsit smuzolni stb, ha maskeppen nem megy a szojatek vagy a jelenleti iv meg mindig rendelkezesre all azoknak akik nehezebben kapcsolodnak be egy beszlegetesbe ujkent vagy csak olvasgatni akarnak.......
A minden csatolast csak allando tagok lathatjak. 

Koszonom kulon a Kormanyosok segitseget,/Flamingo, Ladysla/ remelem a hetvegen megoldodik, es az automata "olajozottan" magatol fogja csrelni tagbol allandotagga az embereket.

Koszonom turelmeteket es megerteseteket!


----------



## Newser (2014 Június 7)

A szójáték topic ráadásul szórakoztató is. De a Főoldalon a hírek is jó alap egy társalgásra. Érdekes, hogy egy-egy hír mennyire össze tudja hozni, vagy meg tudja osztani az embereket. Tetszik, hogy bár néha ellentétek feszülnek egymásnak, a tagok kulturáltan elbeszélgetnek a témáról, nem ugranak egymás torkának. Ez is azt mutatja, hogy sikerült egy igen jó oldalt létrehozni, benne megannyi érdekes fórummal, melyet olyan emberek látogatnak, akiknek értékeik vannak, és azokat meg is osztják a közösség tagjaival. Köszönöm, hogy tagja lehetek ennek a társadalomnak, egyúttal gratulálok az oldal üzemeltetőinek, az adminoknak, a moderátoroknak, a kormányosoknak pedig szívből kívánok további sikereket!


----------



## Nikodemus 13 (2014 Június 7)

Kaphatnék lehetőséget az e-book topikok látogatására? előre is köszönöm...


----------



## Gabka78 (2014 Június 7)

Gabka78 írta:


> _Kedves Melitta !
> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot
> Előre is köszönöm: Gabka78_


Köszönöm


----------



## peterfy tamas (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta,

Mint rögzött meg olvasó kérlek, hogy ajándékozz meg az állandó tagsággal. Előre köszönettel: Tamás


----------



## peterfy tamas (2014 Június 7)

Szuper vagy M!


----------



## Kopi2000 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Ha lehetőség van rá én is szeretném kérni az állandó tagságot, a 20 hozzászólásom meg van.
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm!


----------



## zei (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!

Kérlek szépen segíts , én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, letelt a 48 óra.
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm.


----------



## kissgitta90 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta ! 

Szeretnék én is állandó tag lenni, pár hete vagyok veletek, fantasztikusak vagytok. Segítséget előre is nagyon köszönöm. Szép hétvégét ! Gitta


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

krisztácska38 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Lassan 2 két éve rendszeres látogatója vagyok az oldalnak, rengeteg mindenben a segítségemre voltak.
> Néhány napja én sem érem el a megszokott dolgokat. Segítségedet szeretném kérni.
> ...


Lehet, hogy 2 éve tagunk vagy (aminek remélem kölcsönösen örülünk ), de sajnos a hozzászólásaid száma csak 14.
Előfordulhat, hogy olyan témákba írtál, amiket azóta töröltek és ezért ment 20 alá a hsz számod.
Fel kell tornászni, hattal szükséges csak növelni, ami nem sok. de ha többel növeled, az még jobb.



Hajnalcsilla írta:


> Kedves Mellitta!
> 
> Én se jutok be a kedvenc oldalamra de nincs is meg a hozzászólás számom.
> Ha megvan a 2o hozzászolás *akkor itt kellenne jelezni majd?*
> ...


Nem.
Amint fentebb is már megírtam, csak azoknak a tagoknak érdemes itt jelezni, akik már meghaladták ezt a szintet (pl. őstag), de inkább ebbe a csoportba (állandó tag) szeretnének tartozni.
Ás igen ez is egynek szémít.


zerlinetta írta:


> Kedves admin, én is elég régóta olvasgatom a fórumokat, bár nem nagyon szoktam hozzászólni, ezek szerint pontosan mi kell ahhoz, hogy újra lássam az ebookos topicokat?


Mondjuk még legalább 18 hozzászólás, mert eddig csak 2 van


krisztácska38 írta:


> Ladysla, jogos. Én sem néztem utána, pedig nem 2 napja regisztráltam ,és nem 2 napja nézegetem az ebook fórumot.
> Én kérek elnézést.


Neked is hiányzik még vagy féltucat hsz....


Castor.Sugar írta:


> hello,
> nekem egy olyan problémám lenne, hogy most újra kellett regisztrálnom, mert már egy hete nem enged be a régi profilommal a rendszer!! minden egyes alkalommal amikor megpróbálok belépni, szerver hibát ír ki. a 20 hozzászólásom meg volt, korábban nem jelzett semmi hibát a rendszer, egyszer csak már nem tudtam bejelentkezni! :O
> van esetleg erre vmi megoldás?
> előre is köszönöm!
> (SadPanda voltam)


Sajnos az őj névvel őra kell gyűjteni a 20 hsz-t, mert ugye honnan a fenéből is tudná aza nyüves szerver, hogy te már regisztráltál és te vagy, nem a feleséged, férjed lányod, fiad, apád, szomszéd néni a te gépedről (mivel egy gépet többen is használhatnak).
Ami viszont a régi nick-es hibát illet, ha az új néven be tudsz lépni, akkor a szerver jó, a géped jó, de valamit elállíthattál, mert egyébként az új nneveddel sem tudnál belépni.
egy javaslat: lépj ki, töröld a sütiket, indítsd újra a géped és próbáld meg a régi nick-ed és jelszavad.
de semmi garancia, hogy ez (mármint a sütik törlése) segít, de soxor már ez is elegendő.


zei írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Kérlek szépen segíts , én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, letelt a 48 óra.
> Segítségedet előre is köszönöm.


Nyugi.
elég egyszer kérni.
A sort viszont ki kell várni. Még vagy 176-an kérték előtted és Kanadában sötét éjszaka van, ahol nem könnyű a megfelelő billentyűket megtalálni.


----------



## Anett800203 (2014 Június 7)

Anett800203 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nekem sem jelenik meg a könyves fórum. Pedig elvileg állandó tag vagyok.
> Tudtok segíteni?



Köszönöm a segítséget most már működik.


----------



## gabby123 (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm Melitta!!!


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Admin-ok!

Remélem, nem vagyok nagyon szemtelen ... Sikerült megszereznem a 20 hozzászólást -- a 20. üzenet mintegy 49 órája lett be-bookolva ... Tudom, hogy arrafelé most merülnek mély álomba az illetők ... Ha lehetséges, szeretném a rangomat is felemeltetni az Állandó Tag-ra, hogy ki tudjam használni az ebből fakadó lehetőségeket (pl. az e-book-os topic-ok látogatása) ... Előre is köszönöm és kellemes ünnepi hétvégét kívánok !!


----------



## negyven (2014 Június 7)

Valami nagyon összekeveredett 2011 óta regisztrált vagyok és most sima új tag


----------



## Hajcsicsi1972 (2014 Június 7)

Köszönö Melitta!!


----------



## zsuzana (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Én őstag vagyok és állandó tag szeretnék lenni,ha csak úgy érhetem el a könyveket. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Perei Annamária (2014 Június 7)

Perei Annamária írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy újra olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
> Előre is köszönöm


köszönöm, hogy állandó tag lettem, de sajna, még mindig nem látom az e-book oldalakat. Kérlek segíts! Köszönöm!


----------



## orsy0308 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!

Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a 48 óra is letelt, légy kedves segíteni hogy megkapjam az Állandó tag státuszt. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 7)

1000mese írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Látom, hogy másoknál sikerült átállítani a tagságot állandóvá. Kérném szépen engem is átállítani állandó taggá, hogy láthassam az oldalt, vagy kell még tennem valamit?
> Köszönettel[/QUOTE


----------



## 1000mese (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Nagyon köszönöm a segítséget.
Remélem rendeződnek az oldallal kapcsolatos problémák. Követem az ügy alakulását.
Köszönettel


----------



## Perei Annamária (2014 Június 7)

Perei Annamária írta:


> köszönöm, hogy állandó tag lettem, de sajna, még mindig nem látom az e-book oldalakat. Kérlek segíts! Köszönöm!


köszönöm a gyorsaságodat, ismét látok a kedvenceimet


----------



## eforgi (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy újra olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat és a könyveimet.
Előre is köszönöm


----------



## KSzK5 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta, Ladylsa!

Nagyon, nagyon köszönöm!

K.


----------



## danildi0406 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta, szeretnék állandó taggá válni, hogy ismét olvashassam és töltsek fel a e-book topikba, segítséged előre is köszönöm.


----------



## telaci (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm kedves Melitta !
Nagyon, nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## orsy0308 (2014 Június 7)

orsy0308 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a 48 óra is letelt, légy kedves segíteni hogy megkapjam az Állandó tag státuszt. Előre is köszönöm!



Köszönöm!!! További szép napot!


----------



## Hajnalcsilla (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm a az infót!


----------



## jole (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta! 

Én is állandó taggá szeretnék válni, hogy továbbra is olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat. Nem tudom az ebook témák amiket eddig követtem hova lettek, de nagyon hiányoznak.
Kérlek segíts nekem ebben. Már elég régóta aktiv tag a státuszom. 
Előre is köszönöm, Csilla


----------



## ScarletteSkies (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok! Szabad kérnem nekem is az állandó tagságot, hogy hozzáférhessek az e-book topikhoz? Megvan a 20 hsz, és ha jól számoltam, a 48 óra is eltelt már. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

*Tisztelt Tagok!
A jobb kezelhetőség és átláthatóság végett az állandó tagi státuszkéréseknek nyitottam egy új témát: 
Állandó tagság.
Ide csak az egyéb problémákkal forduljatok.*


----------



## SallyS (2014 Június 7)

Már "állandó tag" vagyok régóta, de mégsem látom a könyves fórumokat (ebook). Légyszi segítsetek. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Pinezitsné Ujvári Noémi (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok valaki tudna segíteni hogy hova lett az ebook oldal ahová könyveket lehetett feltenni és letölteni.Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 7)

Pinezitsné Ujvári Noémi írta:


> Sziasztok valaki tudna segíteni hogy hova lett az ebook oldal ahová könyveket lehetett feltenni és letölteni.Köszönöm előre is.


Szerintem nem kell neked ehhez segítség.
Ahogy megtaláltad ezt a témát, arra utal, hogy ügyes vagy.
Ha ezt egy picit fokozod és 2-3 oldalt visszaolvasol (de akár az irodalomban megnézed, hogy milyen új témák keletkezhettek) - megtalálod a választ a kérdésedre.


----------



## Zsuzsa275 (2014 Június 7)

Zsuzsa275 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Én is állandó taggá szeretnék válni, hogy továbbra is olvashassam a kedvenc fórumaimat.
> Kérlek segíts ebben nekem.
> Előre is köszönöm, Zsuzsa


Kedves Melitta! Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## zei (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm szépen Melitta!


----------



## kolibrigi (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok,
Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy az Ebook VII hova tűnt? Visszaolvastam jópár oldalt, sokaknak a 20 hozzászólással meg a 48 órával van gondjuk, de ez az én esetemben nem áll fent. Évek óta állandó tag vagyok, sok sok hozzászólással, de most hiába kerestem az Ebook VII-et sehol nincs...
Tudtok segíteni ebben?
Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Lyllllien (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni! Egy éve találtam rá erre az oldalra, nagyon megszerettem. Az E-BOOK és KINDLE OLVASMÁNYOK szorgalmas látogatója vagyok. Egy ideje azt írja ki mindkét oldal, hogy nincs megfelelő jogosultságom a megtekintésükhöz.
Vajon mi változott egy év után? Hogyan lehetnék ismét szorgos látogató? ( Vagy csak átmeneti rendszerhiba? ) Lehet, hogy már ezerszer válaszoltatok ilyen kérdésekre, de kérlek, írjatok, mert nézegettem itt a korábbi bejegyzéseket, de nem lettem okosabb!
Előre is köszönöm!
Lylien


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Flamingo!

Köszönöm a korábbi válaszodat.48 óra múlva jelentkezem.


----------



## Ekilit (2014 Június 7)

Melitta írta:


> A "tetszik" gombot hasznaltam ,ami ebben az esetben azt jelenti, hogy javitottam, vagy utananeztem mi lehet a gond.
> 1, vagy 8 vagy 11 hozzaszolast ,ki kell egesziteni 20 ra. A szojatek topicban hamar osszejon.
> 
> 20 hozaszolast nem most vezettuk be hanem husszu evekkel ezelott, az okok kozul az egyik 1700 latogato volt egyszere jelen a forumon, ami kifektette a szervert, mert jottek mentek az emberek velunk nem alltak szobase , csupan amit akartak megkaptak es angolosan tavoztak, mi meg cserelgettuk a szervert egyre nagyobbra ,hogy kitudja szolgalni az igenyeket.
> ...


Kedves Melitta! és a szorgos segítőid!

köszönöm az átsorolást, most már tudok kapcsolódni.
A CH eddig is kiváló munkát végzett, és kívánom, hogy jövőben is maradjon ezt a pompás csapat! Üdv


----------



## Nidzsy (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta! 

Nagyon szeretném elérni újra az e-book fórumot, kérlek segíts ebben nekem, mert már több napja nem találom, előtte nagyon aktív tag voltam és most nagyon hiányoznak ezek a fórumok. Segítségedet előre is köszönöm!


----------



## mateekene (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Bár régen regisztráltam, most megvan a 20 hozzászólás is, lehetek állandó tag? Köszönöm a segítséged!


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta! Tisztelettel kérném az "állandó tag" státuszt. Nagyon örülnék neki.
Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## Texex (2014 Június 7)

Üdv! Éveket óta olvasgatom a fórumot, és szóltam is hozzá, idő hiányában mostanában kevesebbet járok és ma meglepődve tapasztaltam hogy ismét nem vagyok állandó tag. Lehet tenni valamit hogy vissza kapjam az állandó státuszom? Puff most látom az avatárom is eltünt.

Az avatár alatt azt írja állandó a profilba azt hogy nincs hmm.


----------



## komand (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Hozzászólásaim több mint 1 éve megvannak, szeretnék én is hozzáférni az új e-book fórumhoz!
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Június 7)

KÖSZÖNÖM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbi (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok!
Érdekelne, hogy az irodalom fórumból hová tűnt a pszichológiai témakör?


----------



## mateekene (2014 Június 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Mytia (2014 Június 7)

Valószínűleg millióan érdeklődtek utána, és sajnálom hogy én is beállok a sorba (de béna vagyok az utánakeresésében pedig lelkiismeretesen próbáltam utánakeresni) és szeretnék érdeklődni az e-bookok és más általam nagyon szeretett fórumok iránt. Sajnos nem találom őket, de egyelőre nem tudom, miért (még igyekszem utánajárni, mert már biztos írtatok róla) de addig is, ha tudnátok segíteni, megszánnátok? 

Előre is hatalmas KÖSZÖNÖM a türelmetekért, a fáradhatatlan munkátokért és a segítségetekért!


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta! Én is szeretnék állandó tag lenni, ha lehetséges. Köszönöm.


----------



## DörkeKláris (2014 Június 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Bár csak pár napja vagyok tag (hétfőtől), de már túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson. Érdeklődöm, mikortól lehetek állandó tag?
Köszönettel: DörkeKláris


----------



## noraneni (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta! A profilomnál azt látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok, de mégsem látom a E-book VII fórumot. Segíts nekem kérlek, mi lehet a hiba? Köszönöm szépen! Nóri


----------



## DörkeKláris (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta! Köszönöm! 
DörkeKláris


----------



## krisztácska38 (2014 Június 8)

Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm, köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 8)

kolibrigi írta:


> Sziasztok,
> Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy az Ebook VII hova tűnt? Visszaolvastam jópár oldalt, sokaknak a 20 hozzászólással meg a 48 órával van gondjuk, de ez az én esetemben nem áll fent. Évek óta állandó tag vagyok, sok sok hozzászólással, de most hiába kerestem az Ebook VII-et sehol nincs...
> Tudtok segíteni ebben?
> Köszönöm szépen





Nidzsy írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Nagyon szeretném elérni újra az e-book fórumot, kérlek segíts ebben nekem, mert már több napja nem találom, előtte nagyon aktív tag voltam és most nagyon hiányoznak ezek a fórumok. Segítségedet előre is köszönöm!





Texex írta:


> Üdv! Éveket óta olvasgatom a fórumot, és szóltam is hozzá, idő hiányában mostanában kevesebbet járok és ma meglepődve tapasztaltam hogy ismét nem vagyok állandó tag. Lehet tenni valamit hogy vissza kapjam az állandó státuszom? Puff most látom az avatárom is eltünt.
> 
> Az avatár alatt azt írja állandó a profilba azt hogy nincs hmm.





kbi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Érdekelne, hogy az irodalom fórumból hová tűnt a pszichológiai témakör?


*Akkor ide is beírom:
Jogtechnikai okokból a keresőóriás miatt törölni kellett az irodalom nagy részét. Ezt egyszerűbben úgy lehetne mondani, hogy, ha azt akarjuk, hogy a nagy keresőben (nem véletlenül nem írom le a nevét) a CanadaHun egyáltalán létezzen, akkor egy csomó mindent - ami szerintük szabálytalan - törölnünk kell.

Ennek eredményeként született néhány új téma (Legális..., az én gyűjteményem...), azonban ezek nem érhetők el, csupán az állandó tagi státusszal rendelkezők számára. Azt pedig lehet kérni, de megkapni csak az fogja, aki a 20+2-es kritériumnak megfelelt (aki nem tudná mi ez, az még tuti nem felel meg). Tehát aki régóta tagunk és már teljesítette ezeket a feltételeket, sőt már felsőbb kategóriába került (pl. őstag), annál van lehetőség a visszaállításra.
Ha valaki ősbölény (tagunk már vagy 6-8 éve) és akkor még meg is volt a 20 hsz-e, de most csak tag/új tag... - annak az az oka, hogy időközben rengeteg téma és alfórum is módosításra, törlésre került. Értelemszerűen a témák eltűnésével a benne lévő hsz-ek is eltűntek és ennyivel csökkent a hsz-eik száma.

A másik eset, amikor valaki nem küldi vissza a regisztrációnál a megerősítő jelzést (vagyis nem kattint a a linkre). Ilyenkor hiába is van tucatnyi hozzászólása, a rendszer nem engedi átlépni magasabb tagi státuszba, mert számára még nem létezik a tag. (Joggal feltételezheti, hogy nem is ember, hanem valami automata regisztrált be a CH-ra.)
Ezen esetekben kézileg az egy szem admin (Melitta) kell, hogy beállítson mindent.
Mivel több, mint 300000 regisztrált tagunk van és ha csak a 10%-uknak van ilyen gondja, már akkor is meg lehet állapítani, hogy az elkövetkezendő időszakban nem kell unatkoznia.
Talán még annyit - bár ezt is megírtam már tucatnyi helyen - , hogy akinek nincs meg a 20 és gyorsan, szabályosan ledarálja (azaz elküldi a hiányzó hsz-eket és azok szabályosak és nem kerülnek törlésre), azok hiába is jelentkeznek a 20. elküldését követő pillanatokban, mert amíg a rendszer nem (adatbázis)frissít, addig nem lehet semmit sem tenni.
ez lehet 2 perc, de lehet 2 óra is.*


----------



## hugicacica02 (2014 Június 8)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 8)

A témát ideiglenesen lezárom, mert eddig 57 üzenetet kellett törölnöm, áttennem pedig a beírásomban világosan jeleztem, hogy NEM IT KÉRJÜK az állandó tagságot.


----------



## zia-t (2014 Június 10)

Kedves melitta,
Koszonom szepen.


----------



## Timet1989 (2014 Június 11)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## naivbalek (2014 Június 11)

Nekem az a gondom, hogy van régi feltöltésem itt, amit mások csak akkor láthatnak ha ,,kedvelik" és akkor derül ki, hogy linkek már nem élnek.
Ezeket a régi hozzászólásokat nem lehetne törölni? Mivel módosítani már nem lehet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 11)

naivbalek írta:


> Nekem az a gondom, hogy van régi feltöltésem itt, amit mások csak akkor láthatnak ha ,,kedvelik" és akkor derül ki, hogy linkek már nem élnek.
> Ezeket a régi hozzászólásokat nem lehetne törölni? Mivel módosítani már nem lehet.


Ha elárulod, hogyan állapítsuk meg....
Mert azt ugye te sem várod el hogy több, mint 30000 téma több százezer üzenetét naponta egyesével ellenőrizzük le.
Eddig amiket a jelentő gombbal jeleztek, minden link le lett ellenőrizve és, ha halott volt, akkor a hsz törlésre került.


----------



## Süni1971 (2014 Június 11)

Jó napot, egy barátomnak szeretnék segitséget kérni Tag itt a canadán, de pár hónapja gondjai vannak a bejutással. Ha jól értem amit nekem írt, soha nem szokott kijelentkezni, csak bezárni az oldalt. Ezzel egy darabig nem volt gondja, de egy időután az oldal azt kéri töle, hogy lépjen be, vagy regisztráljon, de egyiket sem tudja megtenni. Eleinte chrome-ot használt, amikor aztán átváltott Opera böngészőre,ez úgy tünt segitett mert párhétig újra betudott jutni az oldalra, de most megint hasonló gondjai akadnak. Szeretnék neki segíteni? mit kell csinálnom kösz a segitséget előre is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 11)

Süni1971 írta:


> Jó napot, egy barátomnak szeretnék segitséget kérni Tag itt a canadán, de pár hónapja gondjai vannak a bejutással. Ha jól értem amit nekem írt, soha nem szokott kijelentkezni, csak bezárni az oldalt. Ezzel egy darabig nem volt gondja, de egy időután az oldal azt kéri töle, hogy lépjen be, vagy regisztráljon, de egyiket sem tudja megtenni. Eleinte chrome-ot használt, amikor aztán átváltott Opera böngészőre,ez úgy tünt segitett mert párhétig újra betudott jutni az oldalra, de most megint hasonló gondjai akadnak. Szeretnék neki segíteni? mit kell csinálnom kösz a segitséget előre is


Jó lenne tudni, hogy miért nem tud belépni.
Talán elfelejtette a jelszavát? Akkor kérje a jelszó emlékeztető segítségét.
Nem fogadja el a rendszer a jelszavát? Vagy ő vagy valaki a nevében módosította azt. A Chorme (de biztos, hogy az opera is) a speciális beállításokban eltárolja azt, hogy milyen oldalakhoz jelszavakat használsz. Ott meg kell nézni.
Ha nincs, akkor félő, hogy valaki kitörölte (nekem egyszer az 5 éves unokám csinált ilyet, mert tetszett neki a sok felugró).
Ebben az esetben is a jelszó emlékeztető/új jelszó kérése a megoldás. Igaz ehhez tudnod kell, hogy melyik e-mail címről regisztráltál.

Ha semmi sem segít, akkor a végső módszer az újraregisztrálás, de akkor a régihez fűződő minden adtot, gyűjteményed... a múlté.


----------



## Süni1971 (2014 Június 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Jó lenne tudni, hogy miért nem tud belépni.
> Talán elfelejtette a jelszavát? Akkor kérje a jelszó emlékeztető segítségét.
> Nem fogadja el a rendszer a jelszavát? Vagy ő vagy valaki a nevében módosította azt. A Chorme (de biztos, hogy az opera is) a speciális beállításokban eltárolja azt, hogy milyen oldalakhoz jelszavakat használsz. Ott meg kell nézni.
> Ha nincs, akkor félő, hogy valaki kitörölte (nekem egyszer az 5 éves unokám csinált ilyet, mert tetszett neki a sok felugró).
> ...



Köszönöm szépen a választ.


----------



## Jade.g (2014 Június 11)

Örök hálára köteleztél! Csúcs vagy!


----------



## naivbalek (2014 Június 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ha elárulod, hogyan állapítsuk meg....
> Mert azt ugye te sem várod el hogy több, mint 30000 téma több százezer üzenetét naponta egyesével ellenőrizzük le.
> Eddig amiket a jelentő gombbal jeleztek, minden link le lett ellenőrizve és, ha halott volt, akkor a hsz törlésre került.



Megoldás lehetne, ha legalább azokat a hozzászólásokat módosíthatná későbbikben is a hozzászóló amibe linkeket vagy elérhetőségeket rakott, akkor még a link is cserélhető lenne működőre.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 12)

naivbalek írta:


> Megoldás lehetne, ha legalább azokat a hozzászólásokat módosíthatná későbbikben is a hozzászóló amibe linkeket vagy elérhetőségeket rakott, akkor még a link is cserélhető lenne működőre.


*A beíró problémájára egyáltalán nem megoldás.
A munkánk megkönnyítésére sem.
Aki régebbi tagunk, az emlékezhet rá, hogy 6-7 éve, még lehetett módosítani, de olyan viták lettek abból, hogy valaki egy 3 héttel ezelőtti hozzászólását módosította, mondván én már akkor megmondtam, hogy be kellett vezetni a korlátozást.
Sőt még a 48 órát is 24-re kellett módosítani, mert még akkor is voltak gondok.*


----------



## kriszti880712 (2014 Június 12)

nekem nincs problémám csak kérdezni szeretném mi let az e-book vll -tel?


----------



## Arima3 (2014 Június 12)

kriszti880712 írta:


> nekem nincs problémám csak kérdezni szeretném mi let az e-book vll -tel?


Egy kicsit ha visszaolvasol, 1 vagy 2 oldalt, akkor rájöhetsz magad is.


----------



## rramonaa (2014 Június 13)

Sziasztok! Nekem az lenne a problémám, hogy nem látom az e-book fórumokat, pedig állandó tag vagyok több éve. Ezzel kapcsolatban szeretnék segítséget kérni. Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 14)

rramonaa írta:


> Sziasztok! Nekem az lenne a problémám, hogy nem látom az e-book fórumokat, pedig állandó tag vagyok több éve. Ezzel kapcsolatban szeretnék segítséget kérni. Köszönöm!





Arima3 írta:


> Egy kicsit ha visszaolvasol, 1 vagy 2 oldalt, akkor rájöhetsz magad is.


----------



## Iacob Gyongyi (2014 Június 14)

Köszönöm


----------



## Kirio (2014 Június 14)

Kedves Adminok!!
2009 óta állandó tag vagyok. Nem tudom az e-book fórumot használni. Legyetek szívesek segíteni.
Előre is köszönöm szépen!!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 14)

Kirio írta:


> Kedves Adminok!!
> 2009 óta állandó tag vagyok. Nem tudom az e-book fórumot használni. Legyetek szívesek segíteni.
> Előre is köszönöm szépen!!!!





Arima3 írta:


> Egy kicsit ha visszaolvasol, 1 vagy 2 oldalt, akkor rájöhetsz magad is.


----------



## Kirio (2014 Június 15)

Köszi szépen!!


----------



## gmari (2014 Június 16)

Kedves Melitta!
kb.2011-óta vagyok tag. Most pedig nem tudok semmilyen ebook-os topicra feljutni.
Mit kellene tennem?
Köszi, üdv: gm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 17)

gmari írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> kb.2011-óta vagyok tag. Most pedig nem tudok semmilyen ebook-os topicra feljutni.
> Mit kellene tennem?
> Köszi, üdv: gm


*Kb. 2010. Szeptember 14-óta vagy a tagunk, de csak 13 hozzászólásod van. 
A jelen rendszerben csak az állandó tagságtól van kiterjedt láthatási rendszer, úgyhogy még legalább 7 szabályos hozzászólás kell (de nem ebben a témában).*


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Június 19)

Kedves Melitta!
2014. február óta vagyok tag, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, eddig elértem az ebook oldalakat, most viszont nem.
Kérlek, állíts át állandó tagra.
Köszönettel:


----------



## vakond64 (2014 Június 19)

Kedves Melitta!
Bocs az előző levélkémért, most látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok és el is érem az ebook oldalakat.
Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 19)

vakond64 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 2014. február óta vagyok tag, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, eddig elértem az ebook oldalakat, most viszont nem.
> Kérlek, állíts át állandó tagra.
> Köszönettel:


*A státuszod szerint állandó tag vagy, ezen nincs mit állítani.
A törölt témákat viszont már senki sem láthatja*


----------



## becsu (2014 Június 19)

Kedves Melitta!

Kb. 2 éve tag vagyok és nagyon szerettem a EBOOK oldalakat.
Kérlek segíts, hogy újra lássam és használhassam ezeket az oldalakat.

Tisztelettel: Becska Balázs


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 19)

becsu írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Kb. 2 éve tag vagyok és nagyon szerettem a EBOOK oldalakat.
> Kérlek segíts, hogy újra lássam és használhassam ezeket az oldalakat.
> ...


*Kedves Becsu!
Egyrészt NEM itt kell kérni, hanem a külön erre nyitott témában, 
másrészt, mivel a fentivel együtt összesen 4 üzeneted van - nem fog menni.

Benne van a szabályzatban: 20 hsz, aztán 48 óra. 
Ha akkor sem, na akkor kérheted.*


----------



## becsu (2014 Június 19)

Köszönöm!

Figyelem és aktív leszek.

becsu


----------



## becsu (2014 Június 20)

Kedves Melitta!

Köszönöm, hogy kedveled a hozzászólásomat!

becsu


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 20)

becsu írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy kedveled a hozzászólásomat!
> 
> becsu


*Jelen esetben ez azt (is) jelentette, hogy állandó taggá váltál.*


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 22)

*Kedves FLAMINGO!*

*Idáig simán mentek a feltöltéseim a gépemről,de ma ezt irta ki:*

*Csak semmi pánik!*

*There was a problem uploading your file.*

Két topikom van az Imádság a magyarnóta és a zöldség és gyümölcsszobrászat .
Ide csak képeket szoktam feltenni azt is a netről a képek linkjeiket.
Ma mikor nemsikerült feltennem magyarnótát a gépemről gondoltam kipróbálok feltenni képet a gépemről
valami végett nem sikerült....
A nótákat évekig a gépemről raktam fel ma nem sikerült!!!!!
Utoljára egy héttel ezelőtt tettem fel egy magyarnótát akkor még minden simán ment....
Azóta nem próbáltam a mai napig feltenni nótát!
Segithetsz-e ?
Várom válaszod!
Üdv.Kukta-Árpád Újvidékről


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

kukta írta:


> *Kedves FLAMINGO!*
> 
> *Idáig simán mentek a feltöltéseim a gépemről,de ma ezt irta ki:*
> 
> ...


*Szia!
A feltöltési rendszeren semmit sem változtattunk.
Azt tudom javasolni, hogy lépj k a CH-ból, töröld a sütiket, indítsd újra a géped és lépj be újra a CH-ba, mert más nem jelzett ilyen gondot, tehát nálad lehet a baj.*


----------



## kukta (2014 Június 23)

Minden nap minden alkalommal kilépek a canadahun oldalról és a sütiket minden alkalommal törlöm.
Mozilla firefoxot használok és ugy látszik itt a baj.
Google Chromeval simán ment a feltöltésem amit egy órával ezelőtt ki is próbáltam.
Ezután kitöröltem a gépemről a firefoxot mindenestül amit csakhozzá tartozottt. 
Újratelepitettem!
De sajnos most is ugyanazt irja ki amit már tegnap megirtam.
A nejem használja a google chromot én a mozilla firefoxot,
nem marad hátra más mint hogyha fel szeretnék tölteni valamit átugorjak a nejem böngészőjébe.....
Nem tudom mi a váleményed de nekem továbbra is furcsa és különös az,hogy a firefox nem enged a gépemről feltölteni!!!!
Mindenesetre köszönöm szépen a fáradozásodat és a gyors választ!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 23)

kukta írta:


> Minden nap minden alkalommal kilépek a canadahun oldalról és a sütiket minden alkalommal törlöm.
> Mozilla firefoxot használok és ugy látszik itt a baj.
> Google Chromeval simán ment a feltöltésem amit egy órával ezelőtt ki is próbáltam.
> Ezután kitöröltem a gépemről a firefoxot mindenestül amit csakhozzá tartozottt.
> ...


Sajnos azzal, hogy kitőrlöd a FF-ot, még nem tűnik el a gépedről, ugyanis amióta több felhasználó használhatja a Win-t (szóval már vagy 15 éve), a saját belépési kódod alól csak a saját könyvtáradból törli, de a gépen egy un master (admin) könyvtárban ott marad még a könyvjelzőgyűjteményed is egy tömörített fájl formájában (hogy mi a neve ne kérdezd valami profil.ini, de lehet, hogy tévedek ).
Ugyanis nem fog minden egyes felhasználóhoz , mindent telepíteni (mert az bíte pazarlás lenne), csupán az adott felhasználó személyes beállításait. Aztán a központi könyvtárból majd szépen behozza azokat a modulokat, amiket te használsz.
Szóval az újratelepítés kevés, ha a FF-ban van a hiba.
Ezt okozhatja egyébként valamilyen - a mostani FF verzióval nem kompatibilis kiterjesztés is, amit a Firefox "elfelejtett+ letiltani, pontosabban az inkompatibilitási listára tenni.
De a pontos diagnózishoz még sok más is kellene.
Én azt szoktam javasolni azoknak, akik csak olvasgatnak. hogy vegyenek egy olcsóbb tabletet (már újonnan is lehet 10-12 eFT-t kapni).
Nem kell négymagos proci, meg egyéb csilivili, mert nem játszol és filmet sem futtatsz, csak szöveget.
Aki komolyan el szeretné különíteni ezt a tevékenységét, az ennyit biztos rááldoz.
Ráadásul utána olvasógépként is lehet majd használni.
Nem egy Kindle, de jó célszerszám. Igaz nem szabad elcsábulni és telerakni mindenféle androidos alkalmazással közben.


----------



## hosszuzoltan (2014 Június 23)

Sziasztok! Az E-BOOK és a KINDLE fórumokat rendszeresen olvasgattam. Most ha be akarok lépni, azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem az oldalak eléréséhez megfelelő jogosultsággal. Kértem új jelszót, de azt írja ki, hogy az oldal nem található, ha aktiválni akarom. Mit kelle tennem, mert imádok olvasni, és a hozzászólások is nagyon érdekesek. Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 24)

hosszuzoltan írta:


> Sziasztok! Az E-BOOK és a KINDLE fórumokat rendszeresen olvasgattam. Most ha be akarok lépni, azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem az oldalak eléréséhez megfelelő jogosultsággal. Kértem új jelszót, de azt írja ki, hogy az oldal nem található, ha aktiválni akarom. *Mit kelle tennem*, mert imádok olvasni, és a hozzászólások is nagyon érdekesek. Köszönöm!


*Először is bosszankodni.
Aztán a társtémákat a könyvesben átfutni.
Esetleg itt visszaolvasni 3-4 oldalt.
Majd megcélozni az állandó tagságot (neked - kedvezményesen CSAK 16+2 nap).*
(Tudom szemét vagyok, de Kedves Zoltán, ha veszed a fáradságot -hisz azt írod imádsz olvasni - és beleolvasol a fenti témákba, megtalálhatod, hogy mi a gond néhány hete az irodalom fórummal.)


----------



## tarigabi (2014 Június 24)

Kedves Melitta!
2009 óta vagyok tag, 40 hsz-em van, állandó tag státuszom van, a *Legális e-bookok* topikot mégsem látom, valami technikai gubanc lehet, utánanéznél, lehet-e valami megoldást lelni rá?
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## tornando (2014 Június 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Először is bosszankodni.
> Aztán a társtémákat a könyvesben átfutni.
> Esetleg itt visszaolvasni 3-4 oldalt.
> Majd megcélozni az állandó tagságot (neked - kedvezményesen CSAK 16+2 nap).*
> (Tudom szemét vagyok, de Kedves Zoltán, ha veszed a fáradságot -hisz azt írod imádsz olvasni - és beleolvasol a fenti témákba, megtalálhatod, hogy mi a gond néhány hete az irodalom fórummal.)


Nem vagy szemét inkább még humoros is
De valóban látok két gondot
Első a türelmetlenség a kérdezőnél 9 üzenet(ezt megválaszoltad)
A kiküldött jelszó kérésre kapott linknél a másik gond:


hosszuzoltan írta:


> Kértem új jelszót, de azt írja ki, hogy az oldal nem található, ha aktiválni akarom.


Hibás a kiküldött link
Azt pedig nem értem miért kellene neki új jelszó hisz be tud lépni


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 25)

tornando írta:


> Nem vagy szemét inkább még humoros is
> De valóban látok két gondot
> Első a türelmetlenség a kérdezőnél 9 üzenet(ezt megválaszoltad)
> A kiküldött jelszó kérésre kapott linknél a másik gond:
> ...


*Sajnos ez igaz. Az előző motornál a com után benne volt a /forun rész is (nármint a linkben), most meg nincs.
De ezeket egyedül a webmester tudja állítani, neki meg 26 másik weboldala is van.*
Egyszer csak beállítja..


> Azt pedig nem értem miért kellene neki új jelszó hisz be tud lépni


*Mert úgy vélte, hogy ez megoldás lenne a gondjára, de mint kifejtettem, pontosabban nem fejtettem ki, a törölt témákat a tagok nem (de még a modik sem ) látják.*


----------



## secimaci (2014 Június 25)

Sziasztok!
Egy ideje nem jartam errefele, de ma kerestem egy filmet (Hannibal tanar ur), meg is leltem, azt mondja, hogy kattyogjak a Tetszik gombra.
Hat en rakattyintottam - nem mutatja meg a rejtett tartalmat 
Kiprobaltam otthon (Chrome), cegnel (Chrome, IE-tab Chrome-ban, IE-ben) - nem nyert.
Otletek?
Elore is koszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 25)

secimaci írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Egy ideje nem jartam errefele, de ma kerestem egy filmet (Hannibal tanar ur), meg is leltem, azt mondja, hogy kattyogjak a Tetszik gombra.
> Hat en rakattyintottam - nem mutatja meg a rejtett tartalmat
> Kiprobaltam otthon (Chrome), cegnel (Chrome, IE-tab Chrome-ban, IE-ben) - nem nyert.
> ...


*Visszalapozni ebben a témában. akkor megtalálod az okát.

De segítek, mert jószívű vagyok:
Jelentsd az adott hozzászólást a modi gombbal és amikor odaérek, megvizsgálom.
Ha eltűnne, halott link volt mögötte.*


----------



## ildiko toth (2014 Június 25)

monik303 írta:


> *Sziasztok! Látom párunknak gondot okoz, hogy nem tudunk belépni az új Legális E-bookok topikba. Kedves Adminok! Én is a segítségeteket kérném ezzel kapcsolatban. Létezik valamilyen megoldás, vagy csak "korlátozott" a hozzáférés? Ha igen azt is megértem, csak jelezzétek, hogy ne próbálkozzunk feleslegesen. Köszönettel.*


bíztam benne, hogy én is hozzájutok alegális e-book tgopikhoz, hiszen nagyon szeretek olvasni, csak egyetlen bajom van a könyvvel, hogy ha megveszem már nem tudom tárolni. Igaz, fiatal korom óta birtokolni is szerettem a könyveket nem csak olvasni, de ma már inkább csak az utóbbinál tartok. Szomorú dolog, hogy erre a sorsra jutottam, de az olvasásról nem szívesen mondanék le.....


----------



## gyugyu001 (2014 Június 25)

Kedves Melitta!

Ahogyan olvasgattam az előzőeket állandó tagnak kell lenni ahhoz, hogy lássam az e-book oldalakat . Ehhez 20 hozzászólás kell amit nem nagyon vettem komolyan és meg is lett az eredménye (nem látom az e-book oldalakat) és nagyon sajnálom. Valószínűleg ez az oka annak, hogy még mindíg új tag státuszom van. 
Ezen szeretnék minél hamarabb javítani amihez a segítségedet szeretném kérni.

Előre is köszönöm szépen 

Tisztelettel gyugyu001


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 25)

ildiko toth írta:


> bíztam benne, hogy én is hozzájutok alegális e-book tgopikhoz, hiszen nagyon szeretek olvasni, csak egyetlen bajom van a könyvvel, hogy ha megveszem már nem tudom tárolni. Igaz, fiatal korom óta birtokolni is szerettem a könyveket nem csak olvasni, de ma már inkább csak az utóbbinál tartok. Szomorú dolog, hogy erre a sorsra jutottam, de az olvasásról nem szívesen mondanék le.....


*Kedves Tagunk!
Az olvasásért írni is kell.
Neked már csak 14-t (De nehogy ide) - meg utána várni max 48 órát.*


gyugyu001 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Ahogyan olvasgattam az előzőeket állandó tagnak kell lenni ahhoz, hogy lássam az e-book oldalakat . Ehhez 20 hozzászólás kell amit nem nagyon vettem komolyan és meg is lett az eredménye (nem látom az e-book oldalakat) és nagyon sajnálom. Valószínűleg ez az oka annak, hogy még mindíg új tag státuszom van.
> Ezen szeretnék minél hamarabb javítani amihez a segítségedet szeretném kérni.
> 
> ...


*Kedves Tagunk!*
*Melitta ha fejre áll, akkor sem tud segíteni és ha tényleg "olvasgattad" az előzőeket, akkor azt is tudod, hogy a rendszer nem engedi.*
*Neked ez az első hozzászólásod ami - valljuk be - nem sok egy év alatt.*
*Viszont, ha ilyen tempóval haladsz, 19 év és 2 nap múlva leszel csak állandó tagunk, úgyhogy hajrá! Gyorsíts egy kicsit!*

*Ja és mindenkinek:*
*AZ ÁLLANDÓ TAGSÁGOT NM KELL KÉRNI, HANEM EL KELL ÉRNI 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁS ÉS 48 ÓRA VÁRAKOZÁS UTÁN A RENDSZER AUTOMATIKUSAN ÁTLÉPTETI..*
*HA VALAKI EZEK UTÁN SEM VÁLIK ÁLLANDÓ TAGGÁ - NA AZ JOGGAL JELEZHETI - A MÁSIK TÉMÁBAN.*


----------



## gyongy zsuzsa (2014 Június 25)

miért vesztek az el a könyvek elérhetősége, tud rá valaki választ


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Június 26)

gyongy zsuzsa írta:


> miért vesztek az el a könyvek elérhetősége, tud rá valaki választ


*Igen. tud.
De magad is megtalálod, ha visszaolvasol itt pár oldalt (hisz gondolom szeretsz olvasni, azért keresed a könyveket).*


----------



## Dorina42 (2014 Június 30)

*Értesítés emailben* - törölni szeretném ezt

Hogy itt, ezen a felületen kapok a fiókomba értesítéseket az nekem elegendő lenne. Nem találom, hol lehet azt beállítani, hogy az email címre ne küldjék? - Valahol találtam egy linket erre vonatkozóan, de az nem működött.


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 1)

Nem találok több mindent
Nem találom a fórumszabályzat *állandóan* elérhető részt
Nem találom a tisztségviselők leírás részt
Nem találom a kormányosok felsorolását téma-hozzárendeléssel


----------



## AndiC (2014 Július 1)

Dorina42 írta:


> *Értesítés emailben* - törölni szeretném ezt
> 
> Hogy itt, ezen a felületen kapok a fiókomba értesítéseket az nekem elegendő lenne. Nem találom, hol lehet azt beállítani, hogy az email címre ne küldjék? - Valahol találtam egy linket erre vonatkozóan, de az nem működött.



A fórum menüsorában fent jobboldalt nevedre viszed az egeret, lenyíló ablakban az *Értesítési beállítások*-ra katt, itt kipipálhatod az opciókat amelyek kellenek, vagy nem.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 1)

Sziasztok.. egy ismerősöm kért meg segitsek neki nem tud bejutni.. ewaw333 a neve.. kilépés-sel zárta le a gépét, azóta nem tud belépni, azt irja nekem hogy "váratlan szerverhiba, nézz vissza később" üzenetet kap, ha a belépésre kattint.. én itt lent a Kapcsolat-funkcióba irtam segitségkérést..a másik gond hogy megnéztem az adatlapját, ma 6.05-kor járt itt "valaki" ... de ő azt irja ő nem... segitenétek?????


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 1)

Szioka
HA ir a ewaw333 egy emailt es a neve es az emailcime stimmel akkor tudunk javitani ha van nalunk hiba.Igy hogy te kered valakinek a belepesi lehetoseget, nem all modunkban teljesiteni.
h.v.evi regisztraciod nalunk rendben van.


----------



## h.v.évi (2014 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Szioka
> HA ir a ewaw333 egy emailt es a neve es az emailcime stimmel akkor tudunk javitani ha van nalunk hiba.Igy hogy te kered valakinek a belepesi lehetoseget, nem all modunkban teljesiteni.
> h.v.evi regisztraciod nalunk rendben van.


köszi, nekem semmi gondom, de hova irjon???? megadnád az emailcimeteket???


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 1)

[email protected]


----------



## tatra (2014 Július 3)

egyre kevesebb témát találok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 4)

tatra írta:


> egyre kevesebb témát találok


Pedig egyre több lesz.
Persze a régiek közül néhányat azért nem látsz, mert megszűnt, néhányat meg azért, mert átalakult és csak állandó tagok láthatják.
Te ugye egy év tagsági idő alatt nem tudtál állandó taggá válni, amit megértek, hisz oly kemények a feltételek (20 hsz és utána 2 nap várakozás)


----------



## vekengo (2014 Július 5)

Kedves Melitta,
Tisztelettel kérném állandó taggá nyilvánításokat, hogy a kedvenc topicjaimat ismét olvashassam. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## ladysla (2014 Július 5)

vekengo írta:


> Tisztelettel kérném állandó taggá nyilvánításokat, hogy a kedvenc topicjaimat ismét olvashassam. Előre is köszönöm.



Kérlek, olvasd el a topicnyitókat. A folyamatos szemetelésed eltakarítom. Egyébként ezen kérésed beírása volt a 2., azaz második hsz-ed. A 20. hsz-től 48 óra, hm?


----------



## vagilaci (2014 Július 8)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Igen ezt láttam, és rákattintottam a kék hivatkozásokra, ami nem nyitott meg oldalt, vagyis nem talált. Akkor kaptam ezt:
> *"Hiba*
> A kért oldal nem található."



Szép estét mindenkinek!
Bátorkodnám megkérdezni hogy a RSS témában esetleg történt valami előrelépés?
Sajnos nálam is a hasonló hiba üti fel a fejét!

További szép estét!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 8)

vagilaci írta:


> Szép estét mindenkinek!
> Bátorkodnám megkérdezni hogy a RSS témában esetleg történt valami előrelépés?
> Sajnos nálam is a hasonló hiba üti fel a fejét!
> 
> További szép estét!


Még nem ért oda a webmester, hogy orvosolja a linkhibát.


----------



## tatra (2014 Július 8)

Flami. de mikor ,mikor?
20hsz minek. Hogy ökörségeket írjanak az emberek hogy a 20hsz meglegyen.
Én nem tag szeretnék lenni hanem olyan aki örömmel lép be a canadahun.com oldalra.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 9)

tatra írta:


> Flami. de mikor ,mikor?


*Amikor érkezése lesz.
Ez néhány tucatszor már megírtam, hogy ez egy magánszemély által üzemeltetett magán oldal.
Ebből fakadóan korlátozottak az anyagi lehetőségei.
Itt senki nem tud fizetni az üzemeltetésért (vagyis nem csak a moderátorok, de a webmester is úgymond hobbiból, a szabadidejét áldozva a CH-ra). Vagyis a megélhetés után az elsők között szerepel mindannyiunk (így a webmester) prioritási listáján a CH, DE NEM az első.
Persze nem tilos a CH-t adományokkal támogatni. Akkor talán tellene nagyobb tárhelyre, gyorsab átvitelre...
De szerintem így sincs szégyellnivalónk, a hiányosságok ellenére.*


> 20hsz minek. Hogy ökörségeket írjanak az emberek hogy a 20hsz meglegyen.


*Nem. Nem azért. Lassan 10 éve, hogy bevezettük és okkal.
A CH NEM LETÖLTŐ/FÁJLMEGOSZTÓ OLDAL!
A CH egy közösség, aki idejön, az legyen tagja a közösségnek és ne csupán használója.
Akinek ilyen ambíciói vannak, talál tucatnyi torrent oldalt, egyéb közösséget, ahol tárt karokkal várják.
Egyébként, ha valaki "ökörséget" íír, az előbb-utóbb úgyis törlésre kerül.*


> Én nem tag szeretnék lenni hanem olyan aki örömmel lép be a canadahun.com oldalra.


*Az pedig a tagság nélkül nem meg.
A tagság pedig a szabályok betartásának kötelezettségével jár.
Ha elmész egy strandra, moziba, étterembe.... ott is vannak előírások, amiket, ha nem tartasz be, akkor nem sokáig maradhatsz az adott helyen. Nemde?*


----------



## mitbrille001 (2014 Július 14)

Sziasztok,

Kuldtem nektek emailt.
Remelem tudtok segiteni!

Kellemes napot,
mitbrille


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 14)

mitbrille001 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Kuldtem nektek emailt.
> Remelem tudtok segiteni!
> ...


*Ezt ugyan kinek címezted?*


----------



## mitbrille001 (2014 Július 14)

Hoppa. Azt hittem megtalaltam a temat, ahol az admintol lehet segitseget kerni, ha problemam akad a forum hasznalataval.
Irtam egy emailt az adminnak, itt pedig jeleztem azzal a remennyel, hogy nem veszik el levelem a tomegben.
ezek szerint tevedtem. Elnezest.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Július 14)

mitbrille001 írta:


> Hoppa. Azt hittem megtalaltam a temat, ahol az admintol lehet segitseget kerni, ha problemam akad a forum hasznalataval.
> Irtam egy emailt az adminnak, itt pedig jeleztem azzal a remennyel, hogy nem veszik el levelem a tomegben.
> ezek szerint tevedtem. Elnezest.


*Mi lenne, ha itt tennéd fel a kérdésed?* (Mert az admin napi átlag 5-600 levelet kap, tehát válasz kb 1 hét múlva...)


----------



## mitbrille001 (2014 Július 14)

Kedves CH Admin,

mitbrille neven vagyok regisztralva nalatok, mar vagy 4-5 eve.
Multhet ota viszont a fent emlitett hibauzenetet kapom, minden egyes belepesi kiserletkor: "Váratlan szerverhiba, nézz vissza később".
Nem tudom mi tortenhetett.

[HIDE]Emailcimem: [email protected][/HIDE]

Probaltam jelszovaltoztatast kerni. A jelszovaltoztato email meg is erkezett, de rossz linkkkel. Lasd:
- http://canadahun.com/forum/lost-password/20489/confirm?c=SaK4q7KFXTZYl5X-

Ezen link nem mukodik, ezert kicsit eljatszottam vele es rajottem, hogy a helyes link, ami mukodik jelszovaltoztatasra a kovetkezo:
- http://canadahun.com/lost-password/20489/confirm?c=SaK4q7KFXTZYl5X-

Mint lathatod, FORUM atiranyitast kivettem a linkbol.

Ezek utan meg is erkezett az uj email, benne az uj jelszoval.
Sajnos hiaba, mert tovabbra is csak a mar korabban emlitett uzenetet kapom: "Váratlan szerverhiba, nézz vissza később"

Szeretnem hasznalni felhasznalonevem megpedig a kovetkezok miatt.
Osztottam meg par ebook-ot a Forumon es mivel ram szakadt egy kis szabadido, szeretnek elolvasni parat beloluk, de ezek nekem mar nincsenek meg. Igy az egyetlen hely, ahol modomban all beszerezni oket, a ti forumotok.

Kuldtem nektek levelet multheten, de nem erkezett ra valasz, most kozvetlenul az emailcimemrol kuldom.
Remeljuk a legjobbakat!

Nem utolso sorban, amint sikerul javitanotok a hibat, remelem az Ebook reszleghez is kapok hozzaferest, hiszen mint emlitettem osztottam meg ebook-okat, szamszerint mar nem emlekszem mennyit, de tobb mint 20-at, az biztos.

Kellemes napot es napsuteses nyarat!

mitbrille


----------



## Melitta (2014 Július 14)

Pirivi ment


----------



## mitbrille001 (2014 Július 14)

Kuldtem valaszt. Problema tovabbra is fennall.


----------



## vekengo (2014 Július 15)

ladysla írta:


> Kérlek, olvasd el a topicnyitókat. A folyamatos szemetelésed eltakarítom. Egyébként ezen kérésed beírása volt a 2., azaz második hsz-ed. A 20. hsz-től 48 óra, hm?



Koszonom valaszod.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------



## somnat (2014 Augusztus 6)

Miért nem elérhetőek a feltöltött könyvek? Sehol nem találok rá választ!

Aki tud, légyszi segítsen!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

somnat írta:


> Miért nem elérhetőek a feltöltött könyvek? Sehol nem találok rá választ!
> 
> Aki tud, légyszi segítsen!!!


*Talán azért, mert MÉG nem vagy állandó tag.

Annak a feltételei csak ebben a tébában vagy tucatszor le lettek írva.
Tessék nyugodtan visszaolvasni!*


----------



## csillus79 (2014 Augusztus 9)

Kedves Melitta! A profilomnál azt látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok, de mégsem látom a E-book VII fórumot. Segíts nekem kérlek, mi lehet a hiba? Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## csillus79 (2014 Augusztus 9)

csillus79 írta:


> Kedves Melitta! A profilomnál azt látom, hogy állandó tag vagyok, de mégsem látom a E-book VII fórumot. Segíts nekem kérlek, mi lehet a hiba? Köszönöm szépen!


Azt hiszem, sikerült megoldanom


----------



## goldfishke (2014 Augusztus 16)

Szia, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, tudok letölteni, de pl. az E-book IV-ben a Rejtett tartalom esetén a Tetszik gombbal nem tudom azt olvashatóvá tennem. Régen ez működött. lehetne ezen változtatni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 17)

goldfishke írta:


> Szia, megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, tudok letölteni, de pl. az E-book IV-ben a Rejtett tartalom esetén a Tetszik gombbal nem tudom azt olvashatóvá tennem. Régen ez működött. lehetne ezen változtatni?


*Amikor legutóbb áttértünk egy másik szoftver verzióra, ráadásul másik platformra (pontosabban nem ugyanazon sw magasabb verziójára, hanem egy vadonatúj fejlesztésűre), az a kb 2.5 millió hozzászólást úgy konvertálta át, hogy a hide kapcsok helyett sok esetben a hide-reply kapcsokká alakította a saját parancskészletében. 
Hogy miért? 
Nem tudom, talán fejlesztői hiba, talán csak a nagy számok törvénye alapján a 1.5 millióból 10-20 ezer félrekonvertálódott. a lényeg, hogy ilyenné alakult, bár a parancssorában a sima hide látható. A hide-reply választ követel az adott témában, ami képtelenség lezárt téma esetén (és az „uccsó” E-book-ot kivéve a többi ugye mind lezárt).
ezért nem fogod sohasem látni a rejtett sorokat, hiába is nyomod a tetszik gombot.
Kivéve, ha a jelent gombbal az adott üzenetnél jelzed, hogy nem működik a tetszik.
Ekkor a kormányos -amikor odaér - tehát nem 1-2 perc, hanem akár 1-2 nap múlva, megvizsgálja és manuálisan módosítja az adott hozzászólást.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 18)

a_jonathan írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> meg tudja valaki mondani, hogy a rejtett tartalmat a lezárt témákban milyért nem lehet feloldani, mint pl. itt:
> *Gyermek és ifjusági könyvek *?
> ...


Ugye szoktál olvasni?
Ha igen,* a beírásod előtti üzenetben pontosan erre a kérdésre válaszoltam - immár tucatszor.*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 11)

Kedves tagok,

Valaki meg tudná mondani nekem, hogy hogyan tudom beállítani azt, hogy hogyha valamikor privátot kapok ne küldjenek e-mail-t?
Válaszotokat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 11)

a_jonathan írta:


> Kedves tagok,
> 
> Valaki meg tudná mondani nekem, hogy hogyan tudom beállítani azt, hogy hogyha valamikor privátot kapok ne küldjenek e-mail-t?
> Válaszotokat előre is köszönöm!


J*obbra fent a nick-edre kattintva a legördülőből kiválasztod az elérhetőségek-et.*
*A megjelenő lapon balra imét megkeresed az elérhetőségeket. Rákattintva jobboldalon középen 
(Privát beszélgetések beállításai) kiválasztod, hogy mikor küldjön vagy ne küldjön a rendszer e-mail-t. (A harmadik fentről a privi esetén küldendő tiltása/engedélyezése.)*
*Elvben ez a link:
http://canadahun.com/fiok/contact-details
egyből odavisz, de nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy így bemásolva működik, ezért írtam le a megkeresését.*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Jobbra fent a nick-edre kattintva a legördülőből kiválasztod az elérhetőségek-et.
> A megjelenő lapon balra imét megkeresed az elérhetőségeket. Rákattintva jobboldalon középen
> (Privát beszélgetések beállításai) kiválasztod, hogy mikor küldjön vagy ne küldjön a rendszer e-mail-t. (A harmadik fentről a privi esetén küldendő tiltása/engedélyezése.)
> Elvben ez a link:
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## dora.laci (2014 Szeptember 12)

Én is megköszönném az állandó tagságot! A 20 hozzászólásom elvileg megvan hozzá.


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 12)

dora.laci írta:


> Én is megköszönném az állandó tagságot! A 20 hozzászólásom elvileg megvan hozzá.



3 üzeneted van csak!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 13)

dora.laci írta:


> Én is megköszönném az állandó tagságot! A 20 hozzászólásom elvileg megvan hozzá.


*Mindamellett, hogy nem itt kell kérni, hanem a másik témában, sajnálattal jelzem, hogy az az elvileg a gyakorlatban csupán 3, azaz három.
Tessék már az avatárunkra kattintani és a felugró fekete táblán megkukkantani:*
Regisztráció dátuma:
2013 Október 10
*Üzenet:*
*3*
Kapott Lájkok:
8
Trófea pontok:
5
Büntetőpontok:
0


----------



## tornando (2014 Szeptember 15)

Francokba
Működik valami újból
Látható az online jelzés a fórumban
Ez jó mert látom ügyködik az aki karbantartja a fórumot


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 15)

tornando írta:


> Francokba
> Működik valami újból
> Látható az online jelzés a fórumban
> *Ez jó mert látom ügyködik az aki karbantartja a fórumot*


*
Frissítették a motor szoftverét a fejlesztők és a webmester fel is installálta a CH-ra.*


----------



## tkatona_0 (2014 Szeptember 17)

*Kedves FLAMINGO!*

Én egy régi-régi tag voltam, még GOLYO idejében regisztráltam (emlékeim szerint 2005 végén).
Azután céget váltottam, gépem "eltűnt", az új helyen nem engedtek semmilyen közösségi site használatot (ezt sem, de Facebook, Twitter, stb. sem jöhetett szóba).
A 'régi' nevem *tkatona *volt.
Természetesen a jelszavamat elfelejtettem, így amikor most ismét lehetőségem lett a CanadaHun használatára, örömmel próbáltam újra belépni.
Sajnos hiába adtam meg az elfelejtett jelszó menüben a régi nevemet már kétszer is, a visszakapott URL nem működik.
Kiírja az URL-t:



megkattintom, és a válasz:




Szeretném a "régi énemet" visszakapni, ha lehet, kérlek, segíts ebben.

Segítségedet előre is köszönöm,

üdvözlettel
tkatona (alias tkatona_0)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 17)

*Szervusz.
Természetesen emlékszem rád (mármint a nick-edre)
Attól tartok, hogy amikor áttértünk az új motorra, Goyo törölte azokat a tagokat, akik több, mint 1-2 (esetleg 3 éve) nem léptek fel a CH-ra.
Ezért lehet a nem létező link. Ezt úgy tudod leellenőrizni, hogy megpróbálsz a régi nicked-del bregisztrálni.
Ha engedi, akkor az történhetett, amit írtam.
Ha nem, vagyis létezik a nick, akkor még egy ötletem van: a küldött linkből töröld ki a /forum karaktersort és úgy próbáld. Ugyanis néhány verzióban kellett, néhányban meg nem és a webmester nem tudta még mind a 200 helyen beállítani.
Ha ez sem segít, akkor szólok Melittának, hogy az admin panelen nézzen utána (Ugyanis adminjoga csak neki van meg a webmesternek.)*


tkatona_0 írta:


> *Kedves FLAMINGO!*
> 
> Én egy régi-régi tag voltam, még GOLYO idejében regisztráltam (emlékeim szerint 2005 végén).
> Azután céget váltottam, gépem "eltűnt", az új helyen nem engedtek semmilyen közösségi site használatot (ezt sem, de Facebook, Twitter, stb. sem jöhetett szóba).
> ...


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 18)

Szia FLAMINGO,

Már elég sokszor kérdeztem remélem nem probléma. A mostani kérdésem: Miért nem vált át rejtett tartalomra az az üzenet amelyiket rejtettel írtam?
Példa: http://canadahun.com/temak/gyermekeknek-való-rajzfilmek-filmek-sorozatok.54208/page-3
Válaszodat előre is köszönöm:
Jonathán


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 18)

a_jonathan írta:


> Szia FLAMINGO,
> 
> Már elég sokszor kérdeztem remélem nem probléma. A mostani kérdésem: Miért nem vált át rejtett tartalomra az az üzenet amelyiket rejtettel írtam?
> Példa: http://canadahun.com/temak/gyermekeknek-való-rajzfilmek-filmek-sorozatok.54208/page-3
> ...


*Nekem mind rejtettnek mutatja a hableánytól a Tom és Jerry-ig.
Ha látod a linkeket akkor felettot a felirat:
feloldott tartalom (mivel a saját üzid nem tudod megköszönni, logikus, hogy látnod kell).*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nekem mind rejtettnek mutatja a hableánytól a Tom és Jerry-ig.
> Ha látod a linkeket akkor felettot a felirat:
> feloldott tartalom (mivel a saját üzid nem tudod megköszönni, logikus, hogy látnod kell).


Szia,
Én beléptem egy ismerősöm fiókjával és azon sem mutatja rejtettnek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 19)

a_jonathan írta:


> Szia,
> Én beléptem egy ismerősöm fiókjával és azon sem mutatja rejtettnek.


*A lila feliratod látod?
Egyébként, ha nem törölted a sütiket, akkor hiába más azonosítójával léptél be, a sütikből beolvassa és sajátnak ítéli meg.
Próbáld meg másik gépről, másik böngészővel (esetleg, ha van okos telefonod, arról)..*


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A lila feliratod látod?
> Egyébként, ha nem törölted a sütiket, akkor hiába más azonosítójával léptél be, a sütikből beolvassa és sajátnak ítéli meg.
> Próbáld meg másik gépről, másik böngészővel (esetleg, ha van okos telefonod, arról)..*



Már megvan, látom én is. Kössz!


----------



## hhgygy (2014 Szeptember 20)

Bocsánat a lammer kérdésért, sehol sem találok olyan menüpontot, hogy a legfrissebb hozzászólások legyenek a topon (vagyis időben visszafelé legyenek a hsz-ek.
Előre is köszönöm a választ. Üdv.


----------



## vera1136 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok! Hol tudom megírni a 20 hozzászólást? Aktív tag vagyok (2013-ban regisztráltam) , de nem tudom, hova kell írni, hogy megkaphassam az állandó tagságot. Kérlek, segítsetek! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## a_jonathan (2014 Szeptember 21)

vera1136 írta:


> Sziasztok! Hol tudom megírni a 20 hozzászólást? Aktív tag vagyok (2013-ban regisztráltam) , de nem tudom, hova kell írni, hogy megkaphassam az állandó tagságot. Kérlek, segítsetek! Előre is köszönöm!



Állandó tag vagy!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 21)

hhgygy írta:


> Bocsánat a lammer kérdésért, sehol sem találok olyan menüpontot, hogy a legfrissebb hozzászólások legyenek a topon (vagyis időben visszafelé legyenek a hsz-ek.
> Előre is köszönöm a választ. Üdv.


*Nem lett elfelejtve a nem is annyira lamer kérdés, mert egyelőre én sem találom.
A mostani verziófrissítés előtt a nick-edre kattintva, jobbra fent, a beállítások között ott volt, de most nem látom.
Ettől függetlenül keresem, mert engem is zavar, ha valamit nem találok, ami nemrég még megvolt*


vera1136 írta:


> Sziasztok! Hol tudom megírni a 20 hozzászólást? Aktív tag vagyok (2013-ban regisztráltam) , de nem tudom, hova kell írni, hogy megkaphassam az állandó tagságot. Kérlek, segítsetek! Előre is köszönöm!


*Bárhol, ha szabályos, de ahogy jonathan is megírta, te már állandó tag vagy. Igaz csak 25 hozzászólással, amiből 5-t könnyű elveszíteniaz éves témarendezésekkor, tehát nem árt néhány témához - ami fekszik - heti egyszer hozzászólni.
*


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok, már harmadik napja ezt az üzenetet kaptam többször is amikor navigálni próbáltam az oldalon:
*Internal Server Error*
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator at [email protected] to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache/2.4.10 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.0.1e-fips mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_fcgid/2.3.9 Server at canadahun.com Port 80

Ha pedig épp megengedi a navigálást, akkor ember legyen aki kivárja amíg mozdul is....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 21)

Christierna123 írta:


> Sziasztok, már harmadik napja ezt az üzenetet kaptam többször is amikor navigálni próbáltam az oldalon:
> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


*Sajnos mi is ezt éljük át.
A webmester már keresi az okát, de egyelőre nem találja.*


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Szeptember 21)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos mi is ezt éljük át.
> A webmester már keresi az okát, de egyelőre nem találja.*


 reméljük inspirált lesz a webmester


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 26)

a_jonathan írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> A bejegyzéseimet kedvelték már ötszáz alkalommal, de mégsem kapom meg ezt a trófeát:
> 
> ...


Ugyanúgy 85 trófeapontod van mint pl.nekem.
Ez azt jelenti, hogy elértél a csúcsra.
Ez nem elég????? (Igaz nekem csak kb 4 és félezer a "lájkom".)


----------



## Melitta (2014 Szeptember 26)

*Trofeak*

Elsouzenet 1pont
Visszajaro 2 pont
Valaki kedvel tefeg 2 pont
Megallithatatlan 5 pont
Fuggovagy 10pont
Nagyon kedvelt vagy 10 pont
Beloled soha nem eleg 10 pont
Extremul kedvelt 15 pont
Imadlak! 20pont
Beloled sosem eleg 30 pont

Mindenki maskep csinalja, mi igy csinaljuk. Mi nem masolunk mas oldalak megoldasait,hanem magunk talaljuk ki a ch-ra a legjobb lehetoseget es ultetjuk be.
Itt senki nem hazudik, Goyot meg nem kene belekeverned ,mert ezek szerint fogalmad sincs mit csinal.
Ilyen eros fogalmazast jo lenne ha melloznel,mert nagyon sokan dolgozunk azert hogy a ch-n te es a tobbi tag jol ereze magat.
Amenyiben informatikus szakember vagy es segiteni szeretnel Goyonak irj egy privit .


----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok!

Most találtam meg a topicot. Véletlenül máshol is megkérdeztem, de látom ide tartozik az alábbi kérdésem.
Hol tudom megváltoztatni a hozzászólások sorrendjét. Én a legfrissebbet szeretném fent látni.

Köszönöm előre is a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Szeptember 27)

Perje írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most találtam meg a topicot. Véletlenül máshol is megkérdeztem, de látom ide tartozik az alábbi kérdésem.
> Hol tudom megváltoztatni a hozzászólások sorrendjét. Én a legfrissebbet szeretném fent látni.
> ...


*Sajnos az új verzióban egyelőre mi sem találjuk.*


----------



## Perje (2014 Szeptember 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos az új verzióban egyelőre mi sem találjuk.*


Köszönöm! Akkor nem én vagyok vak


----------



## emilygaby926 (2014 Október 4)

sziasztok, szeretném törölni a profilomat, mert nem használom, de sehol nem találom, még a google-vel sem, hogy hol lehetne. valaki tudna segíteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 4)

emilygaby926 írta:


> sziasztok, szeretném törölni a profilomat, mert nem használom, de sehol nem találom, még a google-vel sem, hogy hol lehetne. valaki tudna segíteni?


*Az admin-nak (Melitta) kell írnod egy privit, csak ő tudja törölni*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 11)

Csak nálam akadozik a CH? Van, hogy be se tudom hívni, van, hogy egy hozzászólást ötször küldök el, és nem jelzi vissza, hogy megjelent. Amikor sikerül behívnom az oldalt, látom, kétszer megjelent.


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 11)

cdurmol írta:


> Csak nálam akadozik a CH? Van, hogy be se tudom hívni, van, hogy egy hozzászólást ötször küldök el, és nem jelzi vissza, hogy megjelent. Amikor sikerül behívnom az oldalt, látom, kétszer megjelent.


... nálam dettó ...
Már pár napja áttértem emiatt az Operáról a Maxthonra, ma reggeltől pedig a Chrome-ra ...


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 11)

telaci írta:


> ... nálam dettó ...
> Már pár napja áttértem emiatt az Operáról a Maxthonra, ma reggeltől pedig a Chrome-ra ...


Chrome-mal dolgozom. Mivel más oldalakkal nincs gondom, nem is gyanakodtam a böngészőre.


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 11)

cdurmol írta:


> Chrome-mal dolgozom. Mivel más oldalakkal nincs gondom, nem is gyanakodtam a böngészőre.


... nem is a böngészőkkel van a probléma ... csak van amit az egyik gyorsabban hajt végre, a másik meg "stabilabb" módon ... ezért váltogatom őket ...


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 Október 11)

cdurmol írta:


> Csak nálam akadozik a CH? Van, hogy be se tudom hívni, van, hogy egy hozzászólást ötször küldök el, és nem jelzi vissza, hogy megjelent. Amikor sikerül behívnom az oldalt, látom, kétszer megjelent.


Nálam is ez van, én is Chrome-mal dolgozom. Az utolsó karbantartás adott be neki rendesen. Kérjük meg a webmestert ne csináljon többé karbantartást, ha ezt helyrepofozta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 11)

cdurmol írta:


> Csak nálam akadozik a CH? Van, hogy be se tudom hívni, van, hogy egy hozzászólást ötször küldök el, és nem jelzi vissza, hogy megjelent. Amikor sikerül behívnom az oldalt, látom, kétszer megjelent.


*Sajnos nem egyedi probléma.
Egy kötelező szerverszoftver frissítés valami miatt lelassította a rendszert.
A webmester napok óta keresi ahiba orvoslását, de még nem találja, azonban nem adta fel, tovább keresi és remélhetőleg meg is találja a megoldást.
Addig türelmet és megértést kérünk minden tagunktól.*


----------



## cdurmol (2014 Október 11)

Köszönöm a válaszodat FLAMINGO! 
Ha ez az ideiglenes hiba napokon keresztül fennáll, esetleg egy piciri hirdetmény nem lenne hasznos?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 11)

cdurmol írta:


> Köszönöm a válaszodat FLAMINGO!
> Ha ez az ideiglenes hiba napokon keresztül fennáll, esetleg egy piciri hirdetmény nem lenne hasznos?


Valóban hasznos lenne, de azt - mint tudod - csak admin joggal lehet "elkövetni", az pedig csak Melittának van, akinek most rengeteg egyéb dolga van (pl harc a CH fennmaradásáért a megnövekedett bérleti díjak kapcsán...).


----------



## Vieva (2014 Október 11)

Kedves Melitta!

Nem értem, hogy az elfogadott 20 hozzászólásomból miért lett 19? "Állandó tagi" státuszom is visszaállt normál tagra.

Válaszodat előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 11)

Vieva írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> 
> Nem értem, hogy az elfogadott 20 hozzászólásomból miért lett 19? "Állandó tagi" státuszom is visszaállt normál tagra.
> 
> Válaszodat előre is köszönöm!


*Valószínűleg töröltek néhány régebbi üzenetet (ami általában 2 évnél régebbi) vagy szabálytalan volt valamelyik hozzászólásod, például nem csatoltál ott ahol kell vagy ellenkezőleg csatolást tettél olyan témába, ahová nem lehet. Ezáltal csökkent a hozzászólásaid száma és a szerver automatikusan visszasorolt, de a mostanival ismét megvan a 20.
Ezért javaslom a HETI legalább 1 hozzászólást (ami évi 52), mert abból törölhetik akár a felét is, akkor is megmarad az állandó státusz....*


----------



## hirial (2014 Október 22)

Sziasztok . Nálam a kereséssel van a gond bármire is szeretnék rákeresni mindig hibát ír ki mit csinálok rosszul ? Elöre is köszönöm a választ .


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 22)

hirial írta:


> Sziasztok . Nálam a kereséssel van a gond bármire is szeretnék rákeresni mindig hibát ír ki mit csinálok rosszul ? Elöre is köszönöm a választ .


... szintén, már napok óta ... Látom a topikon belül a keresett hozzászólást, a Google is megtalálja, de a CanadaHun keresője azt közli, hogy "Hiba. Nincs a keresett szónak megfelelő téma." ....


----------



## p100 (2014 Október 22)

Sziasztok, egy kis segítség kéne. Olyan üzenetknél, ahol letölthető csatolmány van, sok esetben az olvasható, hogy rejtett tartalom, amely a 'Tetszik' gombra történő kattintással válik láthatóvá. Ha rákattintok a 'Tetszik', semmi változás, a csatolmány helyett továbbra is az előző szöveg látható. Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 23)

telaci írta:


> ... szintén, már napok óta ... Látom a topikon belül a keresett hozzászólást, a Google is megtalálja, de a CanadaHun keresője azt közli, hogy "Hiba. Nincs a keresett szónak megfelelő téma." ....


*A belső kereső licence lejárt és leállt, de nem figyelmeztette a rendszer a webmestert, újra meg kellett venni (évente megújítandó díjas).
Ezért nem működött.*


p100 írta:


> Sziasztok, egy kis segítség kéne. Olyan üzenetknél, ahol letölthető csatolmány van, sok esetben az olvasható, hogy rejtett tartalom, amely a 'Tetszik' gombra történő kattintással válik láthatóvá. Ha rákattintok a 'Tetszik', semmi változás, a csatolmány helyett továbbra is az előző szöveg látható. Mit csinálok rosszul?


*Csak a link lehet rejtett, a csatolás sohasem, legfeljebb a rámutató link.
Valószínűleg régi (lezárt) témában bukkantál rá, amit anno, amikor áttértünk a xenforo motorra, rosszul konvertált a rendszer. a jelentő gombbal jelezd és az illetékes moderátor amikor odaér, megnézi.*


----------



## telaci (2014 Október 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A belső kereső licence lejárt és leállt, de nem figyelmeztette a rendszer a webmestert, újra meg kellett venni (évente megújítandó díjas).
> Ezért nem működött.*


... köszönöm ...
Így már érthető ...


----------



## reeini2000 (2014 Október 23)

Sziasztok! Keresnék könyvet, állandó tag vagyok, kiírja, hogy nem talál ilyet, peddig elvileg létezik.Én csinàlik valamit rosszul? Köszönöm a válaszotokat.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 23)

reeini2000 írta:


> Sziasztok! Keresnék könyvet, állandó tag vagyok, kiírja, hogy nem talál ilyet, peddig elvileg létezik.Én csinàlik valamit rosszul? Köszönöm a válaszotokat.


*Lásd az előző választ!*


----------



## tornando (2014 Október 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A belső kereső licence lejárt és leállt, de nem figyelmeztette a rendszer a webmestert, újra meg kellett venni (évente megújítandó díjas).
> Ezért nem működött.*


Éppen ezért jöttem én is.
Ritkán használom, de néha kell
Meg kellet venni ezt értem de még ma sem működik
A múlt idő a megvételre vonatkozik és nem működött szavad is
De a hiba ma is fenn áll
Pontosítom:
Megtalál mindenféle lényegen helyen mint például profil üzenet
*De nem találja meg a hozzászólásokban
Vagyis a fő keresési helyen
Itt van például a problémád szó ami a téma címe ezt sem találta meg könnyen. Sok asszociált alakilag hasonló jött ki*
_Nem talált meg egy szerző nevét a témákban_
Teszek még kísérletet szerzők nevével


----------



## korhely1 (2014 Október 26)

Hogyan tudok az árverés rovatba feltenni egy cikket?
Az árverés helyett véletlenül fórum témát indítottam. Hogyan tudom ezt törölni, ill. az árverés rovatba áthelyezni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 27)

korhely1 írta:


> Hogyan tudok az árverés rovatba feltenni egy cikket?
> Az árverés helyett véletlenül fórum témát indítottam. Hogyan tudom ezt törölni, ill. az árverés rovatba áthelyezni?


*Az árverés rovatba az admin tesz fel olyan "felajánlott dolgokat" amik után a befolyó összeget a CH támogatására fordítjuk., tehát ez nem vatera vagy E-bay.
Ha valamit fel akarsz ajánlani vedd fel vele a kapcsolatot..*


----------



## korhely1 (2014 Október 28)

Köszönöm, Flamingo! Szívesen felteszek támogatási céllal néhány dolgot, pl. olyan katonai zubbonyt, amit az előbb akartam hirdetni, meg porcelánfejű baba jutott még hirtelen eszembe.
Megkeresem vele admint. Mégegyszer kösz a segítségért!


----------



## roys007 (2014 Október 29)

Sziasztok, sajnos nálam még most sem működik a keresés, azaz nagyon ritkán dob ki érdemi találatot (pedig tuti fent vannak, akikre rákerestem). (Legális E-bookok tartalmaiban gyakorlatilag eredménytelen az összes keresés.)


----------



## krigli (2014 Október 29)

Átmeneti megoldásként meg lehet próbálni a guglit használni keresőnek (ez sem tökéletes megoldás, de a semminél jobb).

A keresendő kifejezés elé be kell írni _site: canadahun.com_ (a site: után van egy szóköz)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Október 29)

*Sajnos a belső kereső még nem működik, mert olyan frissítést adtak ki, ami valamelyik másik modullal összeakad.
A webmester már ezt bütyköli napok óta.
Remélhetőleg egyszer csak helyreáll.
Addig megértéseteket kérjük.*


----------



## Lunee (2014 November 2)

Sziasztok!

Volt korábban egy másik azonosítóm, de sajnos olyan idióta vagyok, hogy elfelejtettem a jelszót. A jelszó visszaállítás pedig sajnos nem működik. Másnak is akad ilyen gondja? A fórum által küldött link hibás oldalra mutat. Van valami más lehetőség?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 3)

Lunee írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Volt korábban egy másik azonosítóm, de sajnos olyan idióta vagyok, hogy elfelejtettem a jelszót. A jelszó visszaállítás pedig sajnos nem működik. Másnak is akad ilyen gondja? A fórum által küldött link hibás oldalra mutat. Van valami más lehetőség?


A*bból, amit a szerver küld linket, töröld ki a /forum karaktersort (6 karakter) és elvben működni fog.
Sajnos a webmester még nem ért oda, hogy átállítsa az új motorban az összes hivatkozást.

Ha ez sem menne, akkor írj az adminnak (Melitta) és vele konzultálj.*


----------



## Arum (2014 November 3)

Hurrrráááá, működik a kereső!!! Köszönet a webmesternek és mindenkinek, akit illet!!!


----------



## roys007 (2014 November 5)

Pedig sajnos még mindig nem működik a kereső...  Csak egy példa: Conn Iggulden-re, vagy Iggulden-re keresve nincs találat, még akkor sem, ha magán a konkrét témán (Saját Kindle olvasmányok II. 2014.) belül keresünk, amiben ténylegesen megtalálható a keresett anyag.


----------



## nyikasz (2014 November 6)

roys007 írta:


> Pedig sajnos még mindig nem működik a kereső...  Csak egy példa: Conn Iggulden-re, vagy Iggulden-re keresve nincs találat, még akkor sem, ha magán a konkrét témán (Saját Kindle olvasmányok II. 2014.) belül keresünk, amiben ténylegesen megtalálható a keresett anyag.


Igen, én is csak a te posztodat találtam meg pontosan erre a kifejezésre keresve...


----------



## Arima3 (2014 November 6)

Ha szeretnék megnézni egy linket Hidden kapcsok között (hidden-thanks), olyant ami már korábban tetszett egyszer, most nem tudom megnézni, mert ismét rá kellene kattintanom a tetszikre. De már csak a nem tetszikre tudnék. van erre megoldás? köszi.


----------



## saga3 (2014 November 7)

Arima3 írta:


> Ha szeretnék megnézni egy linket Hidden kapcsok között (hidden-thanks), olyant ami már korábban tetszett egyszer, most nem tudom megnézni, mert ismét rá kellene kattintanom a tetszikre. De már csak a nem tetszikre tudnék. van erre megoldás? köszi.



Igen, van.

Nem tetszik, majd Tetszik.


----------



## goyo (2014 November 11)

roys007 írta:


> Pedig sajnos még mindig nem működik a kereső...  Csak egy példa: Conn Iggulden-re, vagy Iggulden-re keresve nincs találat, még akkor sem, ha magán a konkrét témán (Saját Kindle olvasmányok II. 2014.) belül keresünk, amiben ténylegesen megtalálható a keresett anyag.



Kedves @roys007 , nem csak a sebesség van már rendben, de a kereső is: Conn Iggulden


----------



## roys007 (2014 November 11)

goyo írta:


> Kedves @roys007 , nem csak a sebesség van már rendben, de a kereső is: Conn Iggulden


Kedves goyo! Szuper, köszönjük!  _A Kindle 2014. II. jelenlegi legutóbbi oldalain (http://canadahun.com/temak/saját-kindle-olvasmányok-ii-2014.53773/page-80) lévőket még nem találja meg (pl. *Glen Cook, Andrea Cremer)*, de gondolom idővel ezek is bekerülnek majd a "keresési adatbázisba". _


----------



## tornando (2014 November 11)

Igen már az általam keresetteket is megtalálja
Öröm


----------



## Nati9611 (2014 November 13)

Sziasztok! 

Egy ismerősöm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt mint, e-könyv beszerzési forrást még régebben mivel neki innen vannak az e-könyvei. Most regisztáltam nemrég de látom ez már nem lehetséges. Ezért, kérdem, hogy nem-e tudna nekem valaki ajánlani valami más lehetőséget amivel, szerezhetek be minőségi e-könyveket? Nem tud valaki valami csapatról esetleg? Mert, sehol sem találok ilyesmit. Saját magamnak csinálok teljesen saját e-könyveket is, sokat javítok stb.. Csak hát ez így rengeteg idő. Természetesen tudok scannelni, ocr-ezni, word-öt használni stb.. Ha bárkinek bármilyen ötlete, tippe, tanácsa lenne kérem írjon pm-et nekem azt egyből látom! 

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 14)

Nati9611 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Egy ismerősöm ajánlotta ezt az oldalt mint, e-könyv beszerzési forrást még régebben mivel neki innen vannak az e-könyvei.


*Az ismerősöd egy picinykét félretájékoztatott.
Ez egy közösségi oldal, ahol előfordulnak e-book leírások és e-book-ok is, de nem ez a fő irányvonalunk.
Mi sem fájlmegosztó, se torrent oldal nem vagyunk.*


> Most regisztáltam nemrég de látom ez már nem lehetséges.


*Ebben is tévedsz, de még egy hete sem vagy tag - úgyhogy ezen még tudsz módosítani.*


> Ezért, kérdem, hogy nem-e tudna nekem valaki ajánlani valami más lehetőséget amivel, szerezhetek be minőségi e-könyveket? Nem tud valaki valami csapatról esetleg? Mert, sehol sem találok ilyesmit. Saját magamnak csinálok teljesen saját e-könyveket is, sokat javítok stb.. Csak hát ez így rengeteg idő. Természetesen tudok scannelni, ocr-ezni, word-öt használni stb.. Ha bárkinek bármilyen ötlete, tippe, tanácsa lenne kérem írjon pm-et nekem azt egyből látom!
> 
> Előre is köszönöm


----------



## dobosipeti (2014 November 29)

Sziasztok!
Szeretnék megnézni egy hozzászólást, és ez az üzenet fogad:
**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**
Rányomtam a Tetszik-re, de továbbra sem látom.
A segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 November 29)

dobosipeti írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szeretnék megnézni egy hozzászólást, és ez az üzenet fogad:
> **Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra.**
> Rányomtam a Tetszik-re, de továbbra sem látom.
> A segítséget előre is köszönöm!


*Majd, ha elnyered az állandó tagi státuszt.
Lásd fórumszabályzat.*


----------



## Arima3 (2014 December 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Majd, ha elnyered az állandó tagi státuszt.
> Lásd fórumszabályzat.*


Kedves Flamingo! tulajdonképpen hol található ez a fórumszabályzat, amiből pl. dobosipeti megtudhatná, hogy el kell nyernie az állandó tagi státuszt, pláne, hogy mit kell ehhez tennie? Mert az aláírásodban szereplő _fórumszabályzat_ban erről nincs szó. És én azt hiszem, amióta az új fórummotor van, én nem is láttam azóta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 3)

Arima3 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo! tulajdonképpen hol található ez a fórumszabályzat, amiből pl. dobosipeti megtudhatná, hogy el kell nyernie az állandó tagi státuszt, pláne, hogy mit kell ehhez tennie? Mert az aláírásodban szereplő _fórumszabályzat_ban erről nincs szó. És én azt hiszem, amióta az új fórummotor van, én nem is láttam azóta.


*Elnézést kell kérjek.
A jobbra lent található Feltételek és szabályok-ban tényleg nincs már benne.
Mentségemre szóljon, hogy évente 1-2 alkalommal kattintok rá és amit anno (vagy 5-6 éve) írtam, abban még benne volt, de időközben a webmester átalakította és kimaradt.
Jelzem az admin felé.*


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 December 8)

Sziasztok! akkor most ilyen XenForo-san fogunk kinézni? Mert ez elég ronda....


----------



## telaci (2014 December 8)

Christierna123 írta:


> Sziasztok! akkor most ilyen XenForo-san fogunk kinézni? Mert ez elég ronda....


... sirámod meghallgatásra talált ... máris visszaállt a *KÉP* ...


----------



## Christierna123 (2014 December 8)

telaci írta:


> ... sirámod meghallgatásra talált ... máris visszaállt a *KÉP* ...


óóóóóóó bár ilyen sikerem lenne a lottónál is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 December 9)

*Tegnap a webmester az árverési részt állította be, de nem akarta lezárni ezért a fórumot. Ezért voltak azok a "bizonyos" kinézetek.*


----------



## Stormtrooper (2014 December 28)

20 hozászolás után tudom megnézni a legális e-bookokat?  Köszönöm a választ!


----------



## telaci (2014 December 28)

Stormtrooper írta:


> 20 hozászolás után tudom megnézni a legális e-bookokat?  Köszönöm a választ!


... ha a profilodban már az szerepel, hogy *Állandó tag*, akkor igen ...


----------



## most (2015 Január 9)

sokadszorra gondom-van a hide gombbal sima hide van kiírva ami csak kattintásra ki kéne nyíljon... aztán vmitől teccikes pedig van teccikes és koszomos is nagyon megkavar...
4féle van ... de ugyanúgy... hektikusan, hol így hol úgy működik...
védeném az oldalt külső linktől vagy ... írnék spoylert de gyakran bekavar most saját hide hszszólásom sem látom ...mert nem tudom teccikelni ... kérek egy sima spoyler mezőt
vs help

thx


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 10)

*Sokadszorra írom, hogy az új motor indításakor a több millió posztból néhány (ezer) rosszul konvertálódott.
ezeket - ha a modi gombbal jelentik - meg tudjuk nézni/ki tudjuk javítani, már ha még él bennük a link.
Arra viszont nincs lehetőség, hogy minden egyes hide-os hszt-t végigellenőrizzünk és arra sincs, hogy a hide használatától eltekintsünk.*
Ez van.


----------



## most (2015 Január 10)

nem régi átemelt ,posztról - hanem aktuálisakról van szó ...
kérek egy normál hide gombot, ami kattintásra nyílik nem köszönöm nem reply nem tanx , Google- ben nem kereshető


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 10)

*Ezt is megírtam már, hogy a Xenforo-ban nincs alap hide.
Belül be kell állítani egy értéket, ami alapból a reply volt, amíg a webmester át nem állította thx-re (amit csak admin joggal lehet állítani)..
Viszont úgy tűnik, hogy ezt nem mindig értelmezi helyesen a rendszer.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Január 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Elnézést kell kérjek.
> A jobbra lent található Feltételek és szabályok-ban tényleg nincs már benne.
> Mentségemre szóljon, hogy évente 1-2 alkalommal kattintok rá és amit anno (vagy 5-6 éve) írtam, abban még benne volt, de időközben a webmester átalakította és kimaradt.
> Jelzem az admin felé.*


Sziasztok!
Lehet, hogy én vagyok félretájékozott, de én úgy tudom, hogy egy oldalnak van egy "gazdája", ami - aki ugye Melitta. Vannak moderátorok, akik figyelnek a rendre.
És van akit itt WEBMESTERnek hívnak - aki a webes dolgokat intézi, amolyan karbantartó. ( hiszen minden problémánál az Ő beavatkozására kell várni) A szabályokat tulajdon képen ki hozza? Kinek van jogosultsága azokat úgy változtatni, hogy még a moderátornak sem jelzi (egy belső levélben) a változtatást. Ez most úgy néz ki, mint Hende Csaba nyilatkozata, akit a kormánya nem tájékoztatott a 86-os besorolásáról. Magyarul, hülyét csináltak belőle.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 11)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehet, hogy én vagyok félretájékozott, de én úgy tudom, hogy egy oldalnak van egy "gazdája", ami - aki ugye Melitta. Vannak moderátorok, akik figyelnek a rendre.
> És van akit itt WEBMESTERnek hívnak - aki a webes dolgokat intézi, amolyan karbantartó. ( hiszen minden problémánál az Ő beavatkozására kell várni) A szabályokat tulajdon képen ki hozza? Kinek van jogosultsága azokat úgy változtatni, hogy még a moderátornak sem jelzi (egy belső levélben) a változtatást. Ez most úgy néz ki, mint Hende Csaba nyilatkozata, akit a kormánya nem tájékoztatott a 86-os besorolásáról. Magyarul, hülyét csináltak belőle.


Megtisztelő, hogy egy miniszterhez hasonlítasz, de:
többször leírtam, leírtuk, hogy a CH egy - a tagok számára ingyenes fórum.
Ez azonban nem jelenti azt, hogy a fenntartása is ingyenes. (ezért is hoztuk létre a támogatási lehetőséget, ami nem kötelező, de minden elküldött Forintért hálásak vagyunk, mert ezzel hozzájárultok, hogy az oldal a többi pár ezer tag számára - akik száma örömteli módon folyton emelkedik - továbbra is elérhető legyen.
Az üzemeltető személyzet (azaz az admin, a moderátorok és a webmester) vatikáni valutáért tevékenykedik - bár azt csiripelik a verebek, hogy Melitta akkora hasznot húz a CH-ból, hogy a palotája alá nem is kacsalábat, hanem grifflábat akar tetetni. (Igaz ennek némileg ellentmond, hogy a házát is eladta és lakásra cserélte, hogy a költségeket állni tudja. De ez magánügye és már ezt sem kellett volna leírnom.)

Visszatérve az ingyenességhez: mivel ezt mindannyian a közjó érdekében tesszük, de azért nem adnak a boltban ennivalót, ezért többnyire mindenkinek van munkája, állása, kereső tevékenysége, ami értelemszerűen priorizást élvez.
Igaz ez a webmesterre is, aki a CH mellett még kb két tucat oldalt üzemeltet és ennek a farvizén úszik a CH hajója is. Tehát a CH-val akkor tud foglalkozni, amikor a a szabadideje engedi. Mivel ő az egyetlen adminjogos technikai szakember, gyakorlatilag minden rendszerszintű változtatást neki kell végeznie az előbb említett szabadidejében.
A fentiekből kikövetkeztethető, hogy nincs ideje körleveleket küldözgetni. A Xenfor strukturáját tekintve jelentősen eltér az előző CH motortól, ezért nem is lehetett egy az egyben átültetni mindent. Amikor ráért átemelt részeket. Néhányat meg nem. Néhány dolgot pedig a rendszer nem hajtott végre, de ez összességében százalékban sem mérhető hiba a több milliós üzenetszámhoz képest.

Szóval amíg a rendszer ingyenes, addig ilyen dolgok továbbra is előfordulhatnak, sőt biztos vagyok benne, hogy elő is fognak.
Persze, ha egy havi 15oo dollár/müködtetőszemély fizetséget tudna valaki a munkáért biztosítani, meggyőződésem, hogy a CH is jobban működne, de ez még csak nem is vágyálom, hiszen NEM IS CÉLUNK fizetségért tevékenykedni itt.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Január 11)

Nem szegyen a szegenyseg csak kellemetlen.Sajnos nem vagyunk eleresztve anyagilag. Mo-on egy ilyen meretu webportal szazmilliokbol gazdalkodik, mi a tagjaink tamogatasatol fugg egyaltalan a netten legyunk,mar a szerverkoltseget is csak igy tudjuk megoldani.
Koszonet minden tamogatonknak! De koszonet a kormanyosainknak is akik biztositjak onzetlenul munkajukkal hogy a canadahunon a vilagban mindenhol elo magyarok szivesen jonnek ide.

A forumhoz a csatolas egy lehetoseg, sok esetben nem is nalunk van a hiba hanem, a feltolto oldalak szunnek meg vagy mar nem el az adott feltolto oldal szamlaja.
A fejlesztes folyamatosan kell, hogy ne maradjunk le mint a borravalo, ma mar az okos telefonokrol elerhetok legyunk, uj es ujabb szoftverek kellenek.
A kozel jovoben a tarskeresot kell felujitani es egy aprohirdetesi lehetoseget megprobalni .

Nem zaklatunk senkit korlevellel, bar mindig tervezem,hogy legalabb idonkent egy egy hirlevelet jo lenne kuldeni.
A felsz meg a remaj velem van , mert 415ezer levelet elkuldeni minden szerver kifekszik, arrol nem is beszelve hany net szolgaltato ment tonkre ahonan minden mail visszapattana. 13 ev hosszu ido meg itt canadaba is tobb szolgaltato valtozott, es a jovoben is fog, de mas orszagokban is hasonlo a helyzet.

Igy marad a forumon a valtozasokat bejelenteni, es a privi ha valaki bovebben erdeklodik.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Január 11)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehet, hogy én vagyok félretájékozott, de én úgy tudom, hogy egy oldalnak van egy "gazdája", ami - aki ugye Melitta. Vannak moderátorok, akik figyelnek a rendre.
> És van akit itt WEBMESTERnek hívnak - aki a webes dolgokat intézi, amolyan karbantartó. ( hiszen minden problémánál az Ő beavatkozására kell várni) A szabályokat tulajdon képen ki hozza? Kinek van jogosultsága azokat úgy változtatni, hogy még a moderátornak sem jelzi (egy belső levélben) a változtatást. Ez most úgy néz ki, mint Hende Csaba nyilatkozata, akit a kormánya nem tájékoztatott a 86-os besorolásáról. Magyarul, hülyét csináltak belőle.



Azert kikerem magamnak Hendehez hasonlitsal minket. Van privi van email ha valami nem tetszik, leirhatod, es biztos lehetsz benne valaszolok is.
Miert is kene nekem mindent a te orrodra kotni?a netten raadasul ahol a feljelentgetoimnek csak municiot adnak. Ertsd meg minden kivansag , ohaj sohaj valtozas penzbe kerul.
Van hiba tudom es nem egy gomb atallitasa a problema,mert az megoldhato lenne. UJ megoldast kell kitalalni ,mert az utolso frisstesnel nem ment at minden. Egy ujat megcsinalni penz, de a hiba keresese se keves ido , talan az uj olcsobb megoldas. 
13 ev alatt tobb forum motort csereltunk, es a leneyeg hogy ne veszitsunk el senkit, es bizony nem compatibilis az ujak a regiekkel.
Ha csak a sajat geped nezed is micsoda valtozas volt en kezdtem 3.1 windovval.Ma mar a 10 nel jarnak az up datet mindig kovetok.

A szabalyokat mi kozosen hozzuk a tagsaggal egyutt. Minden jo otletet javaslatot megvitatunk es ha jo akkor beepitjuk a szabalyzatba.
Ilyen volt a 20 hozzaszolas bevezetese is , mert kethavonta kellett volna szervert cserelnunk, ami megint riszk minden koltozes, es penz.
Nem celunk agyon regulazni a szabalyzatban az embereket, szinte par mondatban le lehet irni mi az ami nem elfogadhato, rasszizmus, durva beszed,sertegetesek, pol. propaganda antiszemita beirasok. Mit is hianyolsz a szabalyzatban?


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Január 12)

Melitta! Ne légy morcos.
Ingyenes!
Ezzel mindig-minden meg van magyarázva?
Tisztelet, és köszönet a munkátokért, és az oldal pátyolgatására fordított időtökért!
De ezt nem értem:
".. nincs ideje körleveleket küldözgetni
Nem zaklatunk senkit korlevellel,...mert 415ezer levelet elkuldeni..."
Egy változtatás után ennyi adminnak, moderátornak kellene írni?
Mert nekünk nem kell írnod, ott a Fórumszabályzat, amit mi elolvasunk.
De ha ott nem az van, amit a megalkotója beleírt, akkor ne az legyen a válasz, hogy ott van , nézd meg!
Mert én ezt jegyeztem, meg, hogy akinek illene tudni a főbb változtatásokról, főleg, amit Ő írt le - annak az embernek gőze sincsen a változtatásról.
Flamingó azt írta a szabályzatról (mit Ő állított össze) Nem is Őt hibáztatom, hanem aki neki nem jelezte a változtatást.
 "... évente 1-2 alkalommal kattintok rá és amit anno (vagy 5-6 éve) írtam, abban még benne volt, de időközben a webmester átalakította és kimaradt."
5-6 éve még figyelmeztetést kaptam, ha más oldalra mutató linket tettem be zene helyett. Követni kellene a változásokat! - Vagy kapnia egy jelzést(házon beleül) -"Te figyelj átírtam a szabályzatodat, tudj róla"
Hát ezért merészeltem megkérdezni, ki is az a webmester?
De a felhasználó szigorú megrovást kap, ha nem ismeri a Fórumszabályzatot !!!

Én ahhoz hasonlítottam Őt, akinek szintén sejtelme sem volt a területén történt változásokról.
Ez jelenleg Hende, mert Ő a legutolsó, erre emlékszik mindenki.
Hende nevében bocsánatot kérek a leírtakért!


----------



## Melitta (2015 Január 12)

Goyo o az aki mindneben segitsegunkre van ha erdekel a neve, de sokat olvashatsz tole mert o maga is beirja a valtozasokat.



> De a felhasználó szigorú megrovást kap, ha nem ismeri a Fórumszabályzatot !!!



Nem vagyunk mi annyira szigoruak. Senkit nem allitunk a sarokba es meg csak el se fenekelunk senkit.
Elvarasaink termeszetes majd minden embernek,aki a hatarokat feszegeti azoknak irunk egy privit.


/Valoban Flamingo allitotta ossze a vegleges szabalyzatot, sok sok velemenyt figyelembe veve./


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Január 13)

Köszi, puszi, és üdv!


----------



## most (2015 Január 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ezt is megírtam már, hogy a Xenforo-ban nincs alap hide.
> Belül be kell állítani egy értéket, ami alapból a reply volt, amíg a webmester át nem állította thx-re (amit csak admin joggal lehet állítani)..
> Viszont úgy tűnik, hogy ezt nem mindig értelmezi helyesen a rendszer.*



igen tudom vannak amik... hektikusan viselik az át írást ... 
/ezek miatt szokták cserélgetni a fórummotorokat .. elméletből tudom, megoldás,- próbálkozás, irányelv áthidalás ?/
s akkor most ne védjük az oldalt, vagy váljon az ember lájk [email protected]á , szívassa a fórumtársait?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 17)

most írta:


> igen tudom vannak amik... hektikusan viselik az át írást ...
> /ezek miatt szokták cserélgetni a fórummotorokat .. elméletből tudom, megoldás,- próbálkozás, irányelv áthidalás ?/
> s akkor most ne védjük az oldalt, vagy váljon az ember lájk [email protected]á , szívassa a fórumtársait?


*A HIDE-t nem azért vezettük be mert "teccett", hanem a "nem tagok" (keresőbotok) elleni védelemként.
Az csak egy plusz volt, hogy több verziója is megjelent, amiből a lájkot neveztük ki alapnak, mivel ez az elsődleges cél mellett a beírót is tájékoztatja (nagyjából), hogy hány másik tagot érdekelt a beírása.
Azonban a többit - mivel szerves része a rendszernek -. nem lehetett blokkolni, így egy "félre gépi-fordított" parancssort is megesz a rendszer, de talán 1 ezreléket sem éri el ezek száma - csak sajnos pont a legkurrensebb üzik-ről van szó, ezért zavaró ennyire.*


----------



## kis_sivatag (2015 Január 19)

Van egy olyan problémám, hogy hiába van meg a 20 hozzászólásom, de még mindig nem látom a letölthető fájl-t a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - CSATOLÁSOK 2012 fórumban a *Számonként Saját És Vegyes Kották 26*
hozzászólás alatt. Pénteken regisztráltam, azóta eltelt 48 óra.. ezeket a kottákat 1-től 25-ik hozzászólásig le tudtam tölteni pénteken, de akkor valami baja lett a honlapnak és nem tudtam folytatni a letöltéseket, ezért következne most a 26. Tud nekem valaki segíteni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 21)

kis_sivatag írta:


> Van egy olyan problémám, hogy hiába van meg a 20 hozzászólásom, de még mindig nem látom a letölthető fájl-t a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - CSATOLÁSOK 2012 fórumban a *Számonként Saját És Vegyes Kották 26*
> hozzászólás alatt. Pénteken regisztráltam, azóta eltelt 48 óra.. ezeket a kottákat 1-től 25-ik hozzászólásig le tudtam tölteni pénteken, de akkor valami baja lett a honlapnak és nem tudtam folytatni a letöltéseket, ezért következne most a 26. Tud nekem valaki segíteni?


*Ha 1-től 25-ig le tudtad tölteni, akkor nem a jogosultságoddal van gond, hanem valószínűleg az adott hozzászólással.
Jelezd a jelentő gombbal és a téma moderátora megvizsgálja - amikor odaér.*


----------



## kopgyu (2015 Január 27)

Az oldal szerkesztésen, frissítésen, átalakításon - karbantartáson volt. Legalább is engem ez a szöveg fogadott valamikor múlt hét végén
!


----------



## most (2015 Január 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A HIDE-t nem azért vezettük be mert "teccett", hanem a "nem tagok" (keresőbotok) elleni védelemként.
> Az csak egy plusz volt, hogy több verziója is megjelent, amiből a lájkot neveztük ki alapnak, mivel ez az elsődleges cél mellett a beírót is tájékoztatja (nagyjából), hogy hány másik tagot érdekelt a beírása.
> Azonban a többit - mivel szerves része a rendszernek -. nem lehetett blokkolni, így egy "félre gépi-fordított" parancssort is megesz a rendszer, de talán 1 ezreléket sem éri el ezek száma - csak sajnos pont a legkurrensebb üzik-ről van szó, ezért zavaró ennyire.*



*A HIDE-t nem azért vezettük be mert "teccett", hanem a "nem tagok" (keresőbotok) elleni védelemként.*
de most tényleg... értem.... köszönöm és a választ .. és ennek okán ezután mit tegyek?
hogyan védjem az oldalt? anélkül h teccikre vagy miatta beszólásra gyüjtenék?

mert ha kódba teszem nem olvassák mert kattintani kell -vagy beszólnak..h miért kódoltam?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Január 29)

most írta:


> *A HIDE-t nem azért vezettük be mert "teccett", hanem a "nem tagok" (keresőbotok) elleni védelemként.*
> de most tényleg... értem.... köszönöm és a választ .. és ennek okán ezután mit tegyek?
> hogyan védjem az oldalt? anélkül h teccikre vagy miatta beszólásra gyüjtenék?
> 
> mert ha kódba teszem nem olvassák mert kattintani kell -vagy beszólnak..h miért kódoltam?


*Azon kívül, hogy a "tetszik"-re nem nyíló üzeneteket jelented - nem kell tenned semmit.*


----------



## most (2015 Február 5)

akkor szándékommal szemben eztán nem ....védem az oldalt 
mint mondtam magam sem tudom elolvasni mert sajátként teccikelni sem tudom anélkül meg hide
kül meg minek szívassak épp az oldalon mást


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 6)

most írta:


> akkor szándékommal szemben eztán nem ....védem az oldalt
> mint mondtam magam sem tudom elolvasni mert sajátként teccikelni sem tudom anélkül meg hide
> kül meg minek szívassak épp az oldalon mást


*Akkor még egyszer:
Hide-olni csak a külső hivatkozásokat szükséges, de attól még a hozzászólás nyílt részének tartalmazni a kell egyfajta leírást az adott dologról.
A régebbi beírásoknál (a motorcsere miatt) előfordulhat, hogy rosszul konvertálódott az üzenet (hide-thx helyett hide-reply). Ezt csak manuálisan tudjuk javítani, ha valaki jelzi a jelentő gombbal.*


----------



## telaci (2015 Február 11)

Felhívom a figyelmet, hogy ma reggelre megváltozott a *CanadaHun* egyik linkje, és aki a *Fórumok* topikon lépett be eddig az oldalra, annak a *Kért oldal nem található *hibajelzés jelenik csak meg !!!

A régi link: http://canadahun.com/forum/
Az új link : http://canadahun.com/forums/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 11)

telaci írta:


> Felhívom a figyelmet, hogy ma reggelre megváltozott a *CanadaHun* egyik linkje, és aki a *Fórumok* topikon lépett be eddig az oldalra, annak a *Kért oldal nem található *hibajelzés jelenik csak meg !!!
> 
> A régi link: http://canadahun.com/forum/
> Az új link : http://canadahun.com/forums/


*Mivel a menüsorban a fórumok gombhoz tartozó link is erre lett cserélve - nem hinném, hogy ez sokaknak okozna problémát.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Február 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mivel a menüsorban a fórumok gombhoz tartozó link is erre lett cserélve - nem hinném, hogy ez sokaknak okozna problémát.*


Köszönöm, Nekem az volt a belépési oldalam - két napja emiatt vártam a hiba megszűnését, de aztán láttam, hogy bent vagyok. Fórumot váltottam, és minden OK:.
--------------------
"..Felhívom a figyelmet, hogy ma reggelre megváltozott ...."

telaci, Ma 07:02 -kor

Megjegyzem, hogy nem ma reggelre! Már tegnap sem lehetett ott belépni


----------



## telaci (2015 Február 11)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Köszönöm, Nekem az volt a belépési oldalam - két napja emiatt vártam a hiba megszűnését, de aztán láttam, hogy bent vagyok. Fórumot váltottam, és minden OK:.
> --------------------
> "..Felhívom a figyelmet, hogy ma reggelre megváltozott ...."
> 
> ...


Én személy szerint non-stop "üzemmódban" vagyok, ezek szerint tegnap nem kellett belépnem és ezért nem vettem észre ... Viszont ma reggel rendszerfrissítés volt, és mikor végig akartam nézni a gyakran látogatott oldalakat, egyszerűen nem bírtam belépni a CanadaHun-ra (a gyakorta használt browser-eknél a belépési pontom a Fórumok oldal, csak egy biztonsági link-csomagban szerepel a Főoldal kezdőpontként). Végül browser-en megkerestem az E-Book könyveket és "hátulról" léptem be -- még vagy félóráig tanakodtam, amíg észrevettem, hogy EGYETLEN BETŰ változás van a forum-linkben ...
Úgyhogy végig kellett javítanom a belépési linkeket, de aki nem így kezeli, annak tényleg nem probléma ...


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Február 12)

"...észrevettem, hogy EGYETLEN BETŰ változás van a fórum-linkben ..."
igen egy "S" betű a végén.
A fórum Melitta híreire léptetett be. A Fórums a fórumok oldalra.
Kinek jó ez?.
Lenne néhány dolog, ami előbbre való lett volna.


----------



## tornando (2015 Február 12)

Mai meglepetés: A kiküldött link nem tartalmazza a fórum szót
Tehát kattintható és jó helyre visz
Egy éve vártunk erre, vagy talán kettő?
Mindenesetre így most jó


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Február 12)

hg1dmt. írta:


> "...észrevettem, hogy EGYETLEN BETŰ változás van a fórum-linkben ..."
> igen egy "S" betű a végén.
> A fórum Melitta híreire léptetett be. A Fórums a fórumok oldalra.
> Kinek jó ez?.
> Lenne néhány dolog, ami előbbre való lett volna.


*A CH tagságának.
Csak, hogy megnyugtassam a lelked  :
A motorhoz kötelező frissítések érkeztek és ahhoz ez az új beállítás kell.
(Logikailag amúgy is több fórum van, tehát forums...)
Azon pedig ne csodálkozz, hogy a belépésnél a hírekre vitt, mert tkp az a főoldal ( http://canadahun.com/ - és nem a fórum), azaz, ha nem paraméterezel, automatikusan ott kötsz ki. *
(Megjegyzem - én is állíthatom át az összes moderációs linkemet, de ha ez kell a fórum működéséhez...)


tornando írta:


> Mai meglepetés: A kiküldött link nem tartalmazza a fórum szót
> Tehát kattintható és jó helyre visz
> Egy éve vártunk erre, vagy talán kettő?
> Mindenesetre így most jó


*Nem csak a magasságos malmai őrölnek lassan....*


----------



## rekanna (2015 Február 28)

Állandó tag vagyok és tetszik gombot is nyomtam, mégsem látom a rajtett tartalmakat... Ki tud segíteni?
Köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 1)

rekanna írta:


> Állandó tag vagyok és tetszik gombot is nyomtam, mégsem látom a rajtett tartalmakat... Ki tud segíteni?
> Köszi


*Nyilván az adott téma kormányosa, ha jelzed a jelentő gombbal, hogy melyik üzenetről van szó.*


----------



## csilla311 (2015 Március 3)

sziasztok, engem az érdekelne, hogy ki dönti el egy linknél, vagy csatolmánynál, hogy rejtett tartalom lesz-e, vagy nem . Ugyanis korábbi hozzászólásomnál meglepődve tapasztaltam, hogy rejtett tartalom lett. Mivel ebben az esetben nem tudok tetszik gombot nyomni, fogalmam sincs, hogy link van-e ott, vagy csatolmány, és hogy elérhető-e még, amit oda írtam.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 3)

csilla311 írta:


> sziasztok, engem az érdekelne, hogy ki dönti el egy linknél, vagy csatolmánynál, hogy rejtett tartalom lesz-e, vagy nem . Ugyanis korábbi hozzászólásomnál meglepődve tapasztaltam, hogy rejtett tartalom lett. Mivel ebben az esetben nem tudok tetszik gombot nyomni, fogalmam sincs, hogy link van-e ott, vagy csatolmány, és hogy elérhető-e még, amit oda írtam.


*Minden külső (nem CH-s) linket hide kapcsok közé kell tenni.
Te ezt valószínűleg elmulasztottad és valamelyik moderátor pótolta.
A saját üzeneted 24 órán belül magad is tudod módosítani. A tetszik pedig azért hiányzik a saját hsz- nél, mert nyilván saját magadnak tetsző dolgokat írsz.
A hide tartalmára pedig a kísérő szövegnek kellene utalnia (szerző, cím …)*


----------



## magdusis (2015 Április 13)

Szeretném a regisztrációm töröltetni.


----------



## Rea8686 (2015 Április 27)

Szeretném a regisztrációmat törölni. Hogyan tudom ezt megtenni? Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## pirkó55 (2015 Április 27)

*Kedves FLAMINGO !*

*Kaptam e-mail címemre egy levelet, amelyben azt kérem, hogy a regisztrációmat töröljék.
Nincs szándékomban töröltetni.
Ezt a levelet Rea8686 új tagtól kaptam.
Tulajdonképpen nem is tudom mire vélni a dolgot.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Április 28)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Kedves FLAMINGO !*
> 
> *Kaptam e-mail címemre egy levelet, amelyben azt kérem, hogy a regisztrációmat töröljék.
> Nincs szándékomban töröltetni.
> ...


*Mint az előző beírásból is kiderül, Rea8686 kérte a regisztrációja törlését (ami meg is történt) és feltehetőleg ő küldte tévesen a saját kérelmét hozzád.
Ne foglalkozz vele, a tagságod nem került törlésre.*


----------



## Verőce (2015 Május 2)

Sziasztok!
Lehet-e cimkézni a fórum hozzászólásokat?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 3)

Verőce írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Lehet-e cimkézni a fórum hozzászólásokat?


*Nem.* Legfeljebb magadban.


----------



## Verőce (2015 Május 3)

Kösz.


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)

Sziasztok
Olvasgattam a fórumokat de más állandó tagnak is az a problémája mint nekem hogy a tetszik gomb után semmi az egész oldalon. 

**Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik'gombra.** 

Tudnátok segíteni hogyan lehet megoldani ? 
Köszönöm


----------



## Verőce (2015 Május 3)

Melyiket olvastad? Itt sem boldogultak vele: http://www.canadahun.com/temak/szaktanácsadás-szakértés-tanfelügyelet.54134/page-505


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 4)

Verőce írta:


> Melyiket olvastad? Itt sem boldogultak vele: http://www.canadahun.com/temak/szaktanácsadás-szakértés-tanfelügyelet.54134/page-505


*Na akkor huszonhedetszerre is:
Amikor átálltunk az új fórummotorra, a több millió hozzászólásból néhány ezer rosszul konvertálódott.
De hogy mely(ek) - azt csak akkor lehet manuálisan korrrigálni, ha a (legalább állandó státuszú) tag a jelentő gombbal jelenti.
Viszont, mivel az új tagok 99%-a nem olvassa el sem a regisztrációkor kapott tájékoztatót, sem a fórumszabályzatot, a témák első hozzászólását meg végképp - rengeteg olyan jelentést kapunk, amit csak lassan tudunk ellenőrizni.
És persze az sem segít, ha ugyanazt a kérdést (miért nem látom) - a friss tag több helyen is felteszi.
Összefoglalva, ha legalább állandó tag vagy - jelenteni és türelmesen várni.*


----------



## Verőce (2015 Május 4)

Köszi.
Nem emlékszem, hogy kaptam volna tájékoztatót, sem a fórumszabályzatot, biztos elkerülte a figyelmemet. Ez utóbbit már megkerestem. 
Melyik az a * jelentő gomb?*

Köszi a hsz-t a Szaktanácsadás fórumon. Most próbálom kitapasztalni a *Hide** gombokat, ezeket nem használják az itteni tagok. Linket rejtettem el: #10073 
, de sokan nem tudták megnyitni, aminek más okai is lehettek.
*Van ezekről valahol leírás?
#rejtett tartalom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 4)

Verőce írta:


> Köszi.
> Nem emlékszem, hogy kaptam volna tájékoztatót,


*Pedig mindenkinek - amikor beregisztrál - megjelenik - ha jól emlékszem egy felugró ablak formájában.
Ez persze lehet most másként néz ki, mint 10 éve, amikor én regisztráltam, de biztos van.*


> sem a fórumszabályzatot, biztos elkerülte a figyelmemet. Ez utóbbit már megkerestem.
> Melyik az a * jelentő gomb?*


*Monjduk az a - minden - üzenet alatt középen található “jelent” feliratú.*


> Köszi a hsz-t a Szaktanácsadás fórumon. Most próbálom kitapasztalni a *Hide** gombokat, ezeket nem használják az itteni tagok. Linket rejtettem el: #10073
> , de sokan nem tudták megnyitni, aminek más okai is lehettek.
> *Van ezekről valahol leírás?
> #rejtett tartalom


*Az el nem olvasott szabályzatban le van írva, hogy külső linkekhez kötelező a htnx használata.
Régebben a hide volt előírva, de a fórummotor cseréjekor változtatnunk kellett az új szoftver miatt.
Ez speciel lehet nincs benne a tájékoztatóban, de a különbség csupán annyi, hogy nem a hide feliratút, hanem a kettővel jobbra lévő htnx-et kell használni. Ha a fórumszabályzatot megtaláltad, akkor a vezérlő kódok használatát is (BB kódok).
A hide-ról ugyan nincs ott minta, de bármelyik mintában lévő parancsot kicserélheted rá (LIST, CODE…).
Aki viszont ezek alapján sem tudja használni, az ne használjon a beírásában linkeket, amíg el nem sajátítja a htnx használatát.
Itt gyakorolhatsz.*


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 4)

Az a baj hogy az egész összes létező film az oldalon rejtett nem csak egy, egyenként jelentgessek.


----------



## Raziel (2015 Május 4)

betonflex írta:


> Az a baj hogy az egész összes létező film az oldalon rejtett nem csak egy, egyenként jelentgessek.


*Azért ez enyhe túlzás. A tetszik gomb használata után meg szoktak jelenni a linkek. Ha mégsem, akkor a Jelentés gomb használatától nem lesz semmi bajod 
Előfordulnak hibák, de kérlek vedd figyelembe, hogy ez ingyenes fórum  *


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 12)

Sziasztok! Ezt találtam:
*Apró*
Hamarosan...
2013 Június 2 

lesz ebből valami, és az apróhirdetés szerű oldal lesz? 
jó lenne, Mert akkor végre betehetem: 
*"
Fotósok!! 
Vivitar (Japán) 49 - mm es polarozációs szűrőt cserélnék - 46 milliméteresre."*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 12)

Az oldal tetején 50.000 forintos ÁRVERÉS hirdetésre kattintva hiba ablak látható.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 13)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Az oldal tetején 50.000 forintos ÁRVERÉS hirdetésre kattintva hiba ablak látható.


Bocs, hogy csak most válaszolok, de “elnyomta” a másik téma és nem vettem észre.
*A hiba abból adódik, hogy a jelen verzióban a parancssorban már nem /forum/valaminek, hanem /forums/valaminek kell állnia és ezt a webmester csak 89 helyen javította, de maradt még vagy két tucatnyi, ahol át kellene javítania. Majd meg is fogja tenni valamikor.
Egyuttal jelezném, hogy az árverés nem az apróhirdetés utóda, hanem a CH fenntartására (ingyen) felajánlott dolgok értékesítési helye. Valamikor talán az is elérhetó lesz újra.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Bocs, hogy csak most válaszolok, de “elnyomta” a másik téma és nem vettem észre.
> *A hiba abból adódik, hogy a jelen verzióban a parancssorban már nem /forum/valaminek, hanem /forums/valaminek kell állnia és ezt a webmester csak 89 helyen javította, de maradt még vagy két tucatnyi, ahol át kellene javítania. Majd meg is fogja tenni valamikor.
> Egyuttal jelezném, hogy az árverés nem az apróhirdetés utóda, hanem a CH fenntartására (ingyen) felajánlott dolgok értékesítési helye. Valamikor talán az is elérhetó lesz újra.*


Szia!
Köszi a választ.
További jó munkát.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 18)

Bejelentkeztem, úgy, hogy jegyezzen meg. Néhány órával később már újra be kell jelentkezni.
Valamilyen memória stimuláló szert adjatok már neki


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 19)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Bejelentkeztem, úgy, hogy jegyezzen meg. Néhány órával később már újra be kell jelentkezni.
> Valamilyen memória stimuláló szert adjatok már neki


*Nehéz lesz, mert, a saját géped tárolja el az “emlékezést”.
Esetleg nem törlődtek közben a sütik?
*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 19)

Lehet, mert a Ccleanert futtatom rendszeresen. Akkor sütiket kiveszem a vizsgálandó elemek közül. Köszi.
Nem is ott volt, hanem a Firefox előzmények törlésénél. A sütik is be voltak jelölve


----------



## Arima3 (2015 Május 19)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Lehet, mert a Ccleanert futtatom rendszeresen. Akkor sütiket kiveszem a vizsgálandó elemek közül. Köszi.
> Nem is ott volt, hanem a Firefox előzmények törlésénél. A sütik is be voltak jelölve


Én meg nem futtatok ilyesmit csak nagyon ritkán, amikor úgy érzem, hogy esetleg gond lehet, de nagyon régóta nem jegyzi meg, hogy maradjak bejelentkezve. Úgy emlékszem, erről már volt is itt szó.


----------



## Arima3 (2015 Május 20)

Arima3 írta:


> Én meg nem futtatok ilyesmit csak nagyon ritkán, amikor úgy érzem, hogy esetleg gond lehet, de nagyon régóta nem jegyzi meg, hogy maradjak bejelentkezve. Úgy emlékszem, erről már volt is itt szó.


Helyesbítenem kell, laptopon Google Chrome-al megjegyzi, a régi nagy gépen firefox, na az nem tudja megjegyezni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 20)

Arima3 írta:


> Helyesbítenem kell, laptopon Google Chrome-al megjegyzi, a régi nagy gépen firefox, na az nem tudja megjegyezni.


Pedig a tűzrókának is tudnia kellene…


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 20)

Most újra be kellett lépni, na mindegy.


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 21)

Arima3 írta:


> Helyesbítenem kell, laptopon Google Chrome-al megjegyzi, a régi nagy gépen Firefox, na az nem tudja megjegyezni.


Ez érthetetlen megfelelő belépéskori bepipálás mellett megteszi a Firefox is.
Hacsak a sütik nincsenek letiltva
Az alábbi beállítást javaslom


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 21)

A Firefox 37.0.2 verzió már picit másképpen néz ki. De ugyanazok a beállítások vannak nekem is aktiválva.
És a sütik törlése sem aktív kilépéskor. ( Most is beléptem)


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

hg1dmt. írta:


> A Firefox 37.0.2 verzió már picit másképpen néz ki. De ugyanazok a beállítások vannak nekem is aktiválva.
> És a sütik törlése sem aktív kilépéskor. ( Most is beléptem)


Nem akarom hogy a webhelyek kövessenek neked másképpen van
Próbáld kivenni a pipát két belépésig
Buta kérdés: hogyan lépsz ki:böngésző becsukással vagy kilépéssel?
Mert akkor be kell lépni
Hisz kilépéskor Ő törli a sütiket


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 22)

Innen soha nem lépek, ki, csak elmegyek máshová.
Mint említettem A Firefox 37.0.2 verzió már picit másképpen néz ki.


----------



## Arima3 (2015 Május 23)

Szerintem a "jegyezzen meg" nem azt jelenti, hogy bejelentkezve maradok akár napokig, tehát úgy látja egy másik tag, hogy bent vagyok , hanem csak "megjegyzi", vagyis nekem nem kell beírogatni minden alkalommal, a nevem és a jelszavam hanem felkínálja a megjegyzett adatokat, nekem csak jóvá kell hagyni. És ez így jó is. Nálam legalábbis így működik, akár a lapot csukom be, akár kilépéssel lépek ki.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 24)

Arima3 írta:


> Szerintem a "jegyezzen meg" nem azt jelenti, hogy bejelentkezve maradok akár napokig, tehát úgy látja egy másik tag, hogy bent vagyok , hanem csak "megjegyzi", vagyis nekem nem kell beírogatni minden alkalommal, a nevem és a jelszavam *hanem felkínálja a megjegyzett adatokat*, nekem csak jóvá kell hagyni. És ez így jó is. Nálam legalábbis így működik, akár a lapot csukom be, akár kilépéssel lépek ki.


Ennél azért picit több szerintem.
Persze ez böngésző, sőt op. rendszer függő.
Ha engedélyezett az automatizmus, akkor a gép a bármikor hozzá beérkező autentifikációs kérésre automatikusan elküldi a megjegyzett belépési adatokat. Ha nem, akkor csak a megfelelő mezőkbe kitölti azokat.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 25)

Arima! "..vagyis nekem nem kell beírogatni minden alkalommal, a nevem és a jelszavam hanem felkínálja a megjegyzett adatokat,.." Ez az űrlapmezők kitöltését "spórolja" meg, és a böngésződ beállításától függ. Amiről én panaszkodom, az , az, hogy amikor idejövök, akkor a CH az IP címem alapján belépettnek tekintsen, mert ezt állítottam be már korábban a CH beléptető rendszerében. Az IP címem változatlan, tehát fel kellene ismernie. Ez alapján működnek a kitiltások is. Bár megjegyzem, szerintem nem jogszerű, mert ha egy IP címet kitiltanak, és az, egy közösségi gép, ahol van még másik felhasználó is - onnan ( könyvtár, nyugdíjas otthon, e.pont, klub.......) senki nem tud belépni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 25)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Arima! "..vagyis nekem nem kell beírogatni minden alkalommal, a nevem és a jelszavam hanem felkínálja a megjegyzett adatokat,.." Ez az űrlapmezők kitöltését "spórolja" meg, és a böngésződ beállításától függ. Amiről én panaszkodom, az , az, hogy amikor idejövök, akkor a CH az IP címem alapján belépettnek tekintsen, mert ezt állítottam be már korábban a CH beléptető rendszerében. Az IP címem változatlan, tehát fel kellene ismernie. Ez alapján működnek a kitiltások is. Bár megjegyzem, szerintem nem jogszerű, mert ha egy IP címet kitiltanak, és az, egy közösségi gép, ahol van még másik felhasználó is - onnan ( könyvtár, nyugdíjas otthon, e.pont, klub.......) senki nem tud belépni.


*A kitiltás a felhasználó neve alapján történik, akárcsak a beléptetés is csak ott +jelszó (vagy közösségi oldalas - FB, G+,…)*


----------



## Arima3 (2015 Május 28)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Arima! "..vagyis nekem nem kell beírogatni minden alkalommal, a nevem és a jelszavam hanem felkínálja a megjegyzett adatokat,.." Ez az űrlapmezők kitöltését "spórolja" meg, és a böngésződ beállításától függ. Amiről én panaszkodom, az , az, hogy amikor idejövök, akkor a CH az IP címem alapján belépettnek tekintsen, mert ezt állítottam be már korábban a CH beléptető rendszerében. Az IP címem változatlan, tehát fel kellene ismernie. Ez alapján működnek a kitiltások is. Bár megjegyzem, szerintem nem jogszerű, mert ha egy IP címet kitiltanak, és az, egy közösségi gép, ahol van még másik felhasználó is - onnan ( könyvtár, nyugdíjas otthon, e.pont, klub.......) senki nem tud belépni.


igen, de akkor ugyanarról a gépről nem is tud más belépni, mondjuk egy családtag, ha ne adj isten akarna, vagy egy vendég. Nekem ez így jó, hogy csak jegyezze meg, mint ahogy meg is ígérte, de ne léptessen be, ha nem akarom. Őszintén azt nem tudom, hol kell beállítani az IP címes megjegyzést.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Május 28)

Én sem értem. Egyik nap idejövök, és belépve vagyok, ( mert nem lépek ki) Máskor be kell írnom a nevet, kódot.
Jó,csak 20 másodperc, csak nem értem mi szerint változik ( páros, vagy páratlan nap? )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Május 28)

“Arima3 írta:


> igen, de akkor ugyanarról a gépről nem is tud más belépni, mondjuk egy családtag, ha ne adj isten akarna, vagy egy vendég.


*De be tudsz lépni, csak előtte ki kell lépni a te neveddel… (kijelentkezés menüpont)*


> Nekem ez így jó, hogy csak jegyezze meg, mint ahogy meg is ígérte, de ne léptessen be, ha nem akarom. Őszintén azt nem tudom, hol kell beállítani az IP címes megjegyzést.


No azt én se.
Az az admin panel lehetősége, hogy IP címet is figyeljen a rendszer…


----------



## granuuat (2015 Június 18)

Sziasztok!
Régebbi bejegyzést van lehetőség kivételesen törölni vagy inkább módosítani? A rendszer már nem engedi szerkeszteni. Konrétan arról van szó, hogy korábban hiányosan feltöltött rádiójáték sorozatot most komplettebben feltenném, de jó volna, ha a korábbi bejegyzésben levő linkek törlődnének, illetve a szöveget átszerkeszteném, hogy az új hozzászolásra mutassanak inkább.


----------



## vegtelenmajom (2015 Június 18)

sziasztok,

csak én nem találom a "pszichológia-filozófia-könyvek-feltöltése-csak-könyvek" c. topikot, ill. az összes e-bookkal teli topikot?

Köszi
Vera


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 19)

vegtelenmajom írta:


> sziasztok,
> 
> csak én nem találom a "pszichológia-filozófia-könyvek-feltöltése-csak-könyvek" c. topikot, ill. az összes e-bookkal teli topikot?
> 
> ...


*Pszichológia, filozófia könyvek feltöltése (csak könyvek)*


----------



## saga3 (2015 Június 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Pszichológia, filozófia könyvek feltöltése (csak könyvek)*



A Canadahun válasza a fenti linkre: "A kért oldal nem található."


----------



## Raziel (2015 Június 19)

vegtelenmajom írta:


> sziasztok,
> 
> csak én nem találom a "pszichológia-filozófia-könyvek-feltöltése-csak-könyvek" c. topikot, ill. az összes e-bookkal teli topikot?
> 
> ...


http://canadahun.com/temak/pszichológia-filozófia-könyvek-feltöltése-csak-könyvek.53639/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Június 19)

saga3 írta:


> A Canadahun válasza a fenti linkre: "A kért oldal nem található."


*Javítottam, de Raziel linkje is jó.*


----------



## xanatos (2015 Július 11)

A Tetszik gomb lenyomása után nem jelennek meg a linkek a lezárt topikokban.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 12)

xanatos írta:


> A Tetszik gomb lenyomása után nem jelennek meg a linkek a lezárt topikokban.


*A konkrét üzenetnél jelezd a jelentő gombbal.
Ha visszaolvasol, akár ebben a témában, megérted miért.*


----------



## Wimp (2015 Július 21)

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy miért nem működik az a funkció az Ebook letöltés topikban, amikor az van kiírva, hogy a "Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra."?
Ilyenkor rákattintok a tetszik-re. Fent a jobb sarokban látszik egy folyamatjelző, de onnantól semmi nem történik. Nem tűnik elő a rejtett tartalom!
A legújabb Firefox-ot használom, de próbáltam a Chrome-ot is. Egyikkel sem működik.
A legújabb Adobe Flash Player van felinstallálva.
Mi lehet a baj? Másoknak működik ez a funkció egyáltalán vagy csak nekem nem? Kipróbálná valaki?

Egy konkrét példa:
Ez a könyv például nagyon érdekelne és emiatt nem tudom letölteni:
*Daniel Silva:Az idõzített kém
http://canadahun.com/temak/e-book-iii-2012.31910/page-65#post-3447693*

Próbáljátok már ki légyszi ennél a könyvnél, hogy ha nyomtok egy tetszik-et, akkor nektek előtűnik a rejtett tartalom?
Lehet, hogy hiányzik a tartalom és azért nem jön elő?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 21)

Wimp írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy miért nem működik az a funkció az Ebook letöltés topikban, amikor az van kiírva, hogy a "Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra."?
> Ilyenkor rákattintok a tetszik-re. Fent a jobb sarokban látszik egy folyamatjelző, de onnantól semmi nem történik. Nem tűnik elő a rejtett tartalom!
> A legújabb Firefox-ot használom, de próbáltam a Chrome-ot is. Egyikkel sem működik.
> A legújabb Adobe Flash Player van felinstallálva.
> ...


*Amikor átálltunk az új fórummotorra, a több millió hozzászólásból néhány ezer rosszul konvertálódott.
De hogy mely(ek) - azt csak akkor lehet manuálisan korrigálni, ha a (legalább állandó státuszú) tag a jelentő gombbal jelenti.
Viszont, mivel az új tagok 99%-a nem olvassa el sem a regisztrációkor kapott tájékoztatót, sem a fórumszabályzatot, a témák első hozzászólását meg végképp - rengeteg olyan jelentést kapunk, amit csak lassan tudunk ellenőrizni.
És persze az sem segít, ha ugyanazt a kérdést (miért nem látom) - a friss tag több helyen is felteszi.
Összefoglalva, ha legalább állandó tag vagy - jelenteni és türelmesen várni.*


----------



## bárónő5 (2015 Július 26)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


üdv.régóta tag vagyok jóideje nem voltam és elfelejtettem hogyan kell letölteni.nyomom a tetsziket még sem jelenik meg a link.mit csinálok rosszul?köszi



Wimp írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy miért nem működik az a funkció az Ebook letöltés topikban, amikor az van kiírva, hogy a "Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra."?
> Ilyenkor rákattintok a tetszik-re. Fent a jobb sarokban látszik egy folyamatjelző, de onnantól semmi nem történik. Nem tűnik elő a rejtett tartalom!
> A legújabb Firefox-ot használom, de próbáltam a Chrome-ot is. Egyikkel sem működik.
> A legújabb Adobe Flash Player van felinstallálva.
> ...


Szia ugyan ez a problémám 



katamama írta:


> Még mindig a régi Dumcsi!
> Csak az első oldalra tudok bemenni,onnan sehova! Illetve a saját beállításaimhoz,de szeretnék még nézelődni a többi oldalon is.Pl.kivánságlista!
> Nem tudom,hogy lehetséges-e még?


üdv.rég voltam fenn sok minden változott.pl.hol a cset?köszi



katamama írta:


> Köszönjük,és türelmesen várjuk!


igen

itt jo


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 27)

bárónő5 írta:


> üdv.régóta tag vagyok jóideje nem voltam és elfelejtettem hogyan kell letölteni.nyomom a tetsziket még sem jelenik meg a link.mit csinálok rosszul?köszi
> 
> 
> Szia ugyan ez a problémám
> ...


*Kedves Bárónő5!
Igazán nem tudom megérteni, hogyan lehetséges, hogy egyesek csak szelektíven képesek olvasni.
Ha vetted a fáradságot és beidézted pl. Wimp kérdését, akkor az arra adott választ miért nem olvastad el?
Vagy elolvastad és ezért szórtat tele mindenféle szmájlival a témákat - hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz?
Az ÉRTELMES jelző felett valószínűleg átsiklottál, de szerencsére a 20 így is összejött.
Ja igen, cset egyelőre nincs, ha lesz erőforrásunk arra a modulra is, telepítjük.*


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2015 Július 28)

Sziasztok! Lehet hogy nagyon bena vagyok ,de nem tudom elinditani a filmeket .Talan specialis lejatszo kell? Kerem ha valaki tanacsot adna jo lenne es koszonom Agimama


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 29)

vargane keltai agnes írta:


> Sziasztok! Lehet hogy nagyon bena vagyok ,de nem tudom elinditani a filmeket .Talan specialis lejatszo kell? Kerem ha valaki tanacsot adna jo lenne es koszonom Agimama


*Egy picit pontosabban fogalmazz!
Milyen filmeket? (avi, mkv, mp4...?) A gépeden? Ha van lejátszó programod, melyik az?*


----------



## Vieva (2015 Július 29)

Kedves Melitta! 
Állandó tag vagyok, eddig azt hittem, hogy már nincs E-book. De most láttam egy válaszban utalásként, hogy az E-book VI-ban lehet megtalálni egy könyvet. Nagyon meglepődtem, mert nekem E-book nem jelent meg az elérhető fórumoknál, illetve csak az E-book kérés jelenik meg nekem, amikor a fórumokat megnyitom. Segítenél nekem? Lehet, hogy csak bénázok?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Július 29)

Vieva írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Állandó tag vagyok, eddig azt hittem, hogy már nincs E-book. De most láttam egy válaszban utalásként, hogy az E-book VI-ban lehet megtalálni egy könyvet. Nagyon meglepődtem, mert nekem E-book nem jelent meg az elérhető fórumoknál, illetve csak az E-book kérés jelenik meg nekem, amikor a fórumokat megnyitom. Segítenél nekem? Lehet, hogy csak bénázok?


*Keresd a legális e-book alfórumot.
Lehet, hogy nem az első oldalon lesz (Ritkán járok arrafelé, nem tudom melyik sorszámú az aktuálisan nyitott).*


----------



## Vieva (2015 Július 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Keresd a legális e-book alfórumot.
> Lehet, hogy nem az első oldalon lesz (Ritkán járok arrafelé, nem tudom melyik sorszámú az aktuálisan nyitott).*


köszönöm


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok. Már régen is jeleztem, hogy nagyon bosszantó, és értelmetlen a 2 bejegyzés közötti kötelező 30 másodperc kivárása. Feltettem a fotókat, címkézném őket, itt ülök, és várok fél perceket.
Szüntessétek ezt meg. Köszi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Augusztus 7)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Sziasztok. Már régen is jeleztem, hogy nagyon bosszantó, és értelmetlen a 2 bejegyzés közötti kötelező 30 másodperc kivárása. Feltettem a fotókat, címkézném őket, itt ülök, és várok fél perceket.
> Szüntessétek ezt meg. Köszi.


*Attól tartok - nem megy.
Ez egy belső (szerver) időzítés miatt kell...*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2015 Augusztus 9)

Kár - kár :-(
Köszi.


----------



## koczine (2015 Szeptember 20)

Saját hozzászólásomat hogyan tudom törölni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Szeptember 21)

koczine írta:


> Saját hozzászólásomat hogyan tudom törölni?


*Az elküldéstől számított 24 órán belül a módosít/töröl gombban.
24 óra elteltével sehogyan sem. (Amint az a fórumszabályzatunkban is megtalálható.)*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Szeptember 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az elküldéstől számított 24 órán belül a módosít/töröl gombban.
> 24 óra elteltével sehogyan sem. (Amint az a fórumszabályzatunkban is megtalálható.)*


*Sajnos így helytálló. A zárójeles mondat tavalyra vonatkozik. Az utolsó módosításkor kifelejtődött a szabályzatból, de vissza fog kerülni.*
Mea culpa.


----------



## mzsuzsanna (2015 Szeptember 29)

Szeretném a regisztrációmat törölni. Hogyan tudom ezt megtenni? Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## vassferenc (2015 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok! A Midis Zártosztályt keresem , de nem találom. ???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Október 1)

vassferenc írta:


> Sziasztok! A Midis Zártosztályt keresem , de nem találom. ???


*Midis Zártosztály*


----------



## X.Y. Anonymus (2015 Október 18)

Próbálom kinyomozni, mi okozhatja korábbi hozzászólásaim eltünését és ezzel a jogosultságom megszorítását. Kérem aki tudja, válaszolja meg.
Köszönöm


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 18)

X.Y. Anonymus írta:


> Próbálom kinyomozni, mi okozhatja korábbi hozzászólásaim eltünését és ezzel a jogosultságom megszorítását. Kérem aki tudja, válaszolja meg.
> Köszönöm



Ha voltak olyan hozzászólásaid amik csatolásokat tartalmaztak, és a csatolások már nem elérhetőek akkor link ellenőrzés közben törlésre jutottak. Nem kell félned, az állandó tagságodat ez nem veszélyezteti!


----------



## X.Y. Anonymus (2015 Október 18)

Köszönöm, ez jól hangzik. Őszintén szólva arra nem elékszem, hogy milyen csatolásaim volta, ha egyáltalán.
Mégegyszer: Kösz


----------



## Beka Holt (2015 Október 18)

X.Y. Anonymus írta:


> Köszönöm, ez jól hangzik. Őszintén szólva arra nem elékszem, hogy milyen csatolásaim volta, ha egyáltalán.
> Mégegyszer: Kösz



Igazán nincs mit! 
Nincs semmi más oka a törléseknek, főleg nem több héttel, vagy több hónappal, évvel később.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Október 19)

X.Y. Anonymus írta:


> Próbálom kinyomozni, mi okozhatja korábbi hozzászólásaim eltünését és ezzel a jogosultságom megszorítását. Kérem aki tudja, válaszolja meg.
> Köszönöm


*A jogosultságod maradt a régi (amíg van legalább 2o érvényes hsz-ed). Ha valamit nem látsz, akkor az törlésre (esetleg áthelyezésre) került.
A korlátozott szerver kapacitás miatt az egy évnél régebbi csatolások törlésre kerülnek alkalmanként. Értelemszerűen az ehhez tartozó "üres" hozzászólások is előbb-utóbb.
Áthelyezésről pedig akkor beszélünk, ha rossz témába került egy üzenet, de a tartalma hasznos. (Pl.: ha egy szakácskönyv a szerelmes regényekbe került véletlenül.)*


----------



## metab (2015 Október 27)

Kérem a regisztrációm törlését.
Köszönöm.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Január 31)

Kérek szépen segítséget. Hogy lehet megfordítani a bejegyzéseket, hogy a legutolsó legyen elöl és nem a legrégebbi?
Nagyobb témánál elég macerás a frissre lapozgatni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 1)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Kérek szépen segítséget. Hogy lehet megfordítani a bejegyzéseket, hogy a legutolsó legyen elöl és nem a legrégebbi?
> Nagyobb témánál elég macerás a frissre lapozgatni.


*Egyrészt a témák felsoorolásánaál a "kék bumedli" (a kék pont a megnevezés előtt) azért van, hogy arra (és nem a téma megnevezésére) kattintva az első friss, azaz általad még nem olvasott hozzászólásra ugrik. Másrészt megfordíthatod ugyan a sorrendet a* Cím Kezdés dátuma VálaszokOlvasás Utolsó üzenet ↓ *-nél az "utolsó üzenet"-re kattintva (ekkor a nyíl felfelé fog mutatni), de akkor is keresgélned kell, mert a LEG(esleg)UTOLSÓ hsz lesz az első és, ha többen is hozzászóltak…*
*Ha merész vagy akkor bármely téma elnevezésére kattintva, majd a böngésző sorában megjelenő címhez hozzátoldott */unread*- beírással elvben ugyanezt a hatást éred el.*


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Február 1)

Köszönöm a javaslatot. Rákerestem fórum, de ez nem jött fel.

Tehát az lenne a kérdésem hol lehet átváltani, hogy a legújabb beírások legyenek legelöl és ne leghátul, mert azt nagyon bonyolult megkeresni, olvasni.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Február 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egyrészt a témák felsoorolásánaál a "kék bumedli" (a kék pont a megnevezés előtt) azért van, hogy arra (és nem a téma megnevezésére) kattintva az első friss, azaz általad még nem olvasott hozzászólásra ugrik. Másrészt megfordíthatod ugyan a sorrendet a* Cím Kezdés dátuma VálaszokOlvasás Utolsó üzenet ↓ *-nél az "utolsó üzenet"-re kattintva (ekkor a nyíl felfelé fog mutatni), de akkor is keresgélned kell, mert a LEG(esleg)UTOLSÓ hsz lesz az első és, ha többen is hozzászóltak…*
> *Ha merész vagy akkor bármely téma elnevezésére kattintva, majd a böngésző sorában megjelenő címhez hozzátoldott */unread*- beírással elvben ugyanezt a hatást éred el.*



Ja hogy itt a válasz, nem láttam.
A probléma csak az, hogy nem látom hol van a cím, kezdés dátuma etc...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 1)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Ja hogy itt a válasz, nem láttam.
> A probléma csak az, hogy nem látom hol van a cím, kezdés dátuma etc...


*Mondjuk az alfórumban (ahol az oda tartozó témák fel vannak sorolva).
De, ha megkérdezed, mi az az alfórum, akkor úgy vélem, még nem vagy kész a fórumozásra.
(Egyébiránt, amikor ezt az üzit elküldtem, jobbra fent az üzeneteknél megjelent, hogy FLAMINGO beidézte a hozzászólásodat…)*


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Február 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mondjuk az alfórumban (ahol az oda tartozó témák fel vannak sorolva).
> De, ha megkérdezed, mi az az alfórum, akkor úgy vélem, még nem vagy kész a fórumozásra.
> (Egyébiránt, amikor ezt az üzit elküldtem, jobbra fent az üzeneteknél megjelent, hogy FLAMINGO beidézte a hozzászólásodat…)*



Mondjuk nem világos általában egy új embernek az alfórum. Tulajdonképpen úgy születnek az emberek, hogy fórumozók, aki meg nem tudja az menjen a fórumból, mert nem áll készen rá?
Úgy tudtam a fórumok célja a beszélgetés és az ismeretcsere, nem pedig fórumműködés-ismeret profivá fejlesztése.
Nagyon barátságtalan a beírásod. Ha segíteni akartál volna egy képernyőkép elérte volna a célját, ha pedig nem, jobb lett volna nem szólni.
Továbbiakban negligálom ezt a témát.


----------



## Csizmadia jános (2016 Február 2)

Szia!
Érdeklődnék, hogy az miért van, hogy egyes témákban a rejtett tartalmat nem tudom letölteni, más fórumokban pedig ezzel semmi gond nincs?
Köszi a segítséget.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 2)

Csizmadia jános írta:


> Szia!
> Érdeklődnék, hogy az miért van, hogy egyes témákban a rejtett tartalmat nem tudom letölteni, más fórumokban pedig ezzel semmi gond nincs?
> Köszi a segítséget.


*Főleg a régebbi témáknál fordul elő, hogy amikor áttért a CH a Xenforo-ra, rosszul konvertálta a hide-s üzeneteket.
ezeket jelenteni kell (az üzenet alatt kb középen a jelent gombbal).
Ha eltűnik, akkor a benne lévő link már nem élt és ezért törlésre került.*


----------



## zserbabu (2016 Február 13)

Aránylag új tag vagyok, és néha nem ismerem ki magam. Az az érzésem, nem csak az én logikámmal van baj  Példa: Azt könnyen megértettem, hogy a filmes fórum már a VI-ik életét is elérte, és az előzőek már le vannak zárva. A neve alapján viszont nem találom a "... kérés a másik topicban" fórumot - 

mi a másik topic neve? Nem lehetne belinkelni, kérem szépen?

És: a fórum első oldalán az első bejegyzés nagyon hasznos (lenne), de a benne szereplő összes link hibás (elavult??). Nem lehetne szólni a gépházban, hogy a programozó futtasson hetente egy progit, ami megkeresi az elveszett linkeket? Nem arra gondolok, hogy ha valaki csinál egy linket egy minisztériumi sajtóanyagra, és az egy idő múlva eltűnik... hanem a Canadahu-n belüli linkek egészségének az ellenőrzéséről beszélek. Annak aránylag könnyen mennie kellene, igaz?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 13)

zserbabu írta:


> Aránylag új tag vagyok, és néha nem ismerem ki magam. Az az érzésem, nem csak az én logikámmal van baj  Példa: Azt könnyen megértettem, hogy a filmes fórum már a VI-ik életét is elérte, és az előzőek már le vannak zárva. A neve alapján viszont nem találom a "... kérés a másik topicban" fórumot -
> 
> mi a másik topic neve?


*Az összes többi...
Csupán elő kell venni azt a logikát:
Mennyi "kérés" témát találtál? Kb 1-t.
Tehát az összes "nem beszélgetős" téma kéréseit oda kell elhelyezni.
Vagyis mindegy, hogy a kérésed baletthoz vagy egy természetfilmhez kapcsolódik, abban az egy témában teheted fel (mert az összes többiből - minden figyelmezetés nélkül - törlésre kerül.*


> Nem lehetne belinkelni, kérem szépen?


*Nem. De az előbbi sorokból talán már érthető, hogy nincs értelme az összes többi témát belinkelni.*


> És: a fórum első oldalán az első bejegyzés nagyon hasznos (lenne), de a benne szereplő összes link hibás (elavult??).


*Mondjuk, akkor jelezni kell a jelentő gombbal. Mivel sok olyan téma van, ami több, mint 10 éve indult lehetnek változások. (
Sőt! Lehet, hogy nincs is változás, csupán a linkekben a /forum/ részt /forums/-ra kell módosítani az új fórummotor miatt.)*


> Nem lehetne szólni a gépházban, hogy a programozó futtasson hetente egy progit, ami megkeresi az elveszett linkeket? Nem arra gondolok, hogy ha valaki csinál egy linket egy minisztériumi sajtóanyagra, és az egy idő múlva eltűnik... hanem a Canadahu-n belüli linkek egészségének az ellenőrzéséről beszélek. Annak aránylag könnyen mennie kellene, igaz?


*Sajnos nem lehetne.
Ugyanis itt nincs olyan, hogy programozó. A webmester a feltett anyagokkal nem foglalkozik csak a szerver üzemeltetésével.
Nem mellesleg több, mint 30000 téma van néhány millió üzewnettel megtöltve.
Nem fogsz találni olyan programozót, aki tudna olyan szkriptet írni, hogy mindeezt automatikusan leelenőrizze és javítsa (ráadásul ugyan mire javítaná, ha elhal egy link…). A belső és külső hibás linkeket pedig a kormányosok javítják vagy törlik, amennyiben a tagok jelentik (a jelentő gombbal).*


----------



## Syndic (2016 Február 28)

A "Hangoskönyv és társai II." topikban futottam bele a következő problémába:
Hiába nyomom meg a tetszik gombot a link nem válik láthatóvá.
Több hozzászólásnál is próbálkoztam, de az eredmény ugyanaz.
Van valakinek ötlete, hogy mi lehet a gond?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 28)

Syndic írta:


> A "Hangoskönyv és társai II." topikban futottam bele a következő problémába:
> Hiába nyomom meg a tetszik gombot a link nem válik láthatóvá.
> Több hozzászólásnál is próbálkoztam, de az eredmény ugyanaz.
> Van valakinek ötlete, hogy mi lehet a gond?Csatolás megtekintése 1433231



Szia!
Szerver csere volt és az új szerver néhány esetben nem ismeri fel a rejtést. Ha ilyen problémával találkozol nyomj egy jelentés gombot légy szíves. Segítünk ha itt vagyunk.


----------



## Syndic (2016 Február 28)

Az említett topikban átnéztem az utolsó 10 oldalt és egyik hozzászólásnál sem működött a gomb. 
Egy párat jelentettem, de nem láttam értelmét mindegyiket jelenteni, mivel a hiba előfordulásának gyakoriságából ítélve az egész topikra kihat a probléma.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 28)

Syndic írta:


> Az említett topikban átnéztem az utolsó 10 oldalt és egyik hozzászólásnál sem működött a gomb.
> Egy párat jelentettem, de nem láttam értelmét mindegyiket jelenteni, mivel a hiba előfordulásának gyakoriságából ítélve az egész topikra kihat a probléma.



Pedig a jelentéseidet már javítom, ami még elérhető azt látni fogod, ami már nem azokat törlöm.


----------



## Syndic (2016 Február 28)

Köszönöm szépen a fáradozásodat.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 28)

Syndic írta:


> Köszönöm szépen a fáradozásodat.



Nagyon szívesen segítünk, a jelentéssel ti is segítetek nekünk, úgyhogy nyomd azt a jelentés gombot nyugodtan


----------



## Ralna (2016 Március 12)

Sziasztok!
Karbantartás után nem találom a keresés funkciót. Tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 12)

Kis turemet, meg tartanak a beallitasok.


----------



## Ralna (2016 Március 12)

Melitta írta:


> Kis turemet, meg tartanak a beallitasok.


ok, köszönöm


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 16)

Szia Melitta!
Belépésem után megjelentek az értesítések darab száma,rákattintok és azt írja ki hogy "Nincs bejegyzett értesítés"
Sőt az összes értesítésem eltűnt
Miért van ez???
Gondoltam belépek a Fórumokba amiket inkább követek"Midi nyalánságok" és a "Szintetizátor stílusok 2015" de oda sem tudtam mert nem találom őket
Mi történt itt???
Privát beszélgetéseket megkapok.
Kérlek segíts nekem.
Köszönöm előre is.
Barna


----------



## papatuka75 (2016 Március 17)

sziasztok hol van a midi nyalánságok és az mp3.?


----------



## Rockbeaz (2016 Március 17)

Nos úgy tűnik az egész "Dallamról-dallamra" topic eltűnt !!!!

Esetleg megint a "jogvédők (?)" tevékenykedtek???

Köszönöm.


----------



## pirkó55 (2016 Március 17)

*Sziasztok !

A "Dallamról-dallamra" topic valóban nem található és a feltöltött fájljaim szintén eltűntek.
Érdeklődöm, hogy mi az oka?
Köszönöm.*


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 17)

üdv: a fórumok eltüntek.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 17)

Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.


----------



## cuci83 (2016 Március 17)

Üdv. hol vannak a midik


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Március 17)

nandistyle írta:


> üdv: a fórumok eltüntek.



A fórumok tagjainak feltöltései, és a kapcsolódó hozzászólások is.
Mostanában senki sem volt aktív. (?)


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 17)

Mi lenne vissza is olvasnal egy-ket uzenetet.

*Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.*


----------



## gadikata (2016 Március 17)

Melitta írta:


> Mi lenne vissza is olvasnal egy-ket uzenetet.
> 
> *Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.*


Köszönöm az infót!


----------



## everstand (2016 Március 17)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Belépésem után megjelentek az értesítések darab száma,rákattintok és azt írja ki hogy "Nincs bejegyzett értesítés"
> Sőt az összes értesítésem eltűnt
> Miért van ez???
> ...


Sziasztok!
Csatlakoznék az előttem szólóhoz: Igértem egy hangszer-gépkönyvet valakinek és nem tudom megnyitni a fórumban.
Azt irja ki, hogy nincs találat. A kereső sem találja.
Mi lehet a gond???

Bocs! Oké, most látom, hogy "átalakítás miatt zárva"!
Csak annyit, hogy egy-két nap, hét stb... kb mennyi ideig lesz leállás?


----------



## Midis64 (2016 Március 17)

Melitta írta:


> Mi lenne vissza is olvasnal egy-ket uzenetet.
> 
> *Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.*



Üdv Kedves Melitta !

Nem tolakodásképpen, ...csak érdeklődöm,hogy kb. mikortól használhatók ujra a "zenész" fórumok ?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 18)

Hogy tisztazzunk valamit. Sok levelet kaptam es tobb esetben nyomdafesteket nem turot mert eppen a napi szorakozasa veszelybe kerult vagy nem szolgaljak lakajok hada kivansagait.

Atalakitas alatt van a topic,es meg marad egy ideig mert mi halalra dolgozuk magunkat azert hogy ti jol erezetek magatokat es happyk legyetek. 
Sok embernek meg az sem tiszta mit jelent a *sajat munka a sajat keszitesu midi.*
Nem tudom mit nem lehet ezen nem erteni.

A Canadahun nem warez oldal hanem *KOZOSSEGI OLDAL!*

Mit tettetek ti ezert a kozossegert aminek tagjai vagytok? latogatok mas topicokat?beszelgettek ismerkedtek ,erdekel benneteket mas is mint az ihaj csuhaj? Tudjatok mennyi tema van nalunk ?hires zeneszek eleteutja , egy zenesz dinasztiarol nem beszelgettek es mutatjatok be nekunk , hogy mi is buszkelkedhesunk a vilagba akik vittek a zenen keresztul a jo hirunket es magyar kultura resze.
Teljesen ingyen bermentve hasznalhatjatok a forum teljes skalajat ami igen szeles 32450 temaval. 

Mi egy centet nem keresunk semmin , onkent dolgozik mindenki szivvel lelekkel, hogy egy olyan kozossegi oldalt tudjunk letrehozni ahol mindenki megtalalja az erdeklodesenek megfelelo temat,eljen barhol a vilagba.

Se kovetelozni se zsarolni se durvasagot nem turunk meg privatba sem.

Nem a profi studiokat kivanjuk kiszolgalni es a profi zeneszeknek megfelelni, hanem a zenei kulturat szelesebb skalan bemutati ismertetni a sajat munkaitoknak lehetoseget adni a bemutatkozasra a nepszerusitesre az ismeretsegre probalunk lehetoseget adni.

Semmilyen reklam nem lehetseges mert a reklam penzt er, es mi vert izzadva a tagjaink tamogatasaval tudjuk nagy nehezen a havi szerverkoltseget osszerakni, hogy egyaltalan megtudjunk jeleni. Akkor itt senki ne reklamozon se studiokat, akik komoly penzt keresnek, se cegeket akiknek nem all modunkba *ingyen *reklamot biztositani.


Sokan meg regisztracios szabalyt se olvastak el , hogy 20 hozzaszolas szukseges az allando tagsaghoz.

*everstand* mielott irsz olvasd el a szabalyzatunkat. Nevednel lathatod a statuszod.

egyik privire valasz
Forumra ha rautsz megtalalod a felsosorban.



*






*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 18)

*Csabóanya*
Szerinted,ha visszaolvasnék,(nánk), többet tudnék?(nánk?).
Miért kerülöd meg a tájékoztatást?
Minden kérdező ugyanarra kíváncsi, csak mindegyikük másként finomkodva teszi fel a kérdését.
*Hadd dontsem el mi az amit az orrodra kothetek es mi az amit nem.*

Hadd próbáljam meg kitalálni, mi lehet a topic (remélem, átmeneti) szünetének oka.
Rendben van,hogy takarítani kell, pl. ahogy Beka Holt is írta ha,a hozzászólás csatolása már nem elérhető,(pedig azt is törölte "valaki")akkor magát a hozzászólást is törli.
*A moderaciot nem kritizaljuk, a neten, panaszt tehetsz privibe emailba es a jelentes gombnal.*

A fórumozók nem használták a keresőt, hatszor is megkérdezik ugyanazt,így rengeteg ismétlődő feltöltés keletkezett pl a nézését meg a járását.., ha ezeket a kérdező átnézi, már megtanulta volna, mint az 1x1-et.
*Turelemmel kell lenni mindenkihez mert sokan most kezdtek el netezni es meg nem minden megy mint a karikacsapas. A Canadahun meg a legfejlettebb szoftveren fut sok sok lehetoseggel az ujaknak meg bele kell jonni.*
A youtube szinte teljes palettáját áthozni teljesen felesleges, ,,,,,ha valakinek a kérését teljesítették, (akkor ezt én jobban tudom), kéretlenül felülírni benne 2 hangot, ezzel is növelni az amúgy sem kevés anyagot,,,,,köszönöm,tetszik gombok használata helyett litániát írni....tovább nem is sorolom.
*Hogy mi a kozkincs ......sok erv van , a youtube a vilag egyik legjobb gyujtemenye. *

Néhány szó a gép másik oldalán lévőkhöz.
Nyers modor, kioktató stílus,saját elgondolásotok szerint, majd én tudom, hogy mi kell nektek, indoklás nélkül törlöm a nekem nem tetsző hozzászólásokat, ilyen és ehhez hasonló mentalitással sajnálatos a fórumvezetőmoderárormegmittudomén milyen székbe beleülni.
*Sajnalom, ha igy erzed de nem hiszem valamelyikun is nyers modoru , kioktato stilusu.
Van fogalmad mi milyen leveleket kapunk ?ez a beirasod se tartozik a finom lelkuletu jo tanacsot adni kivanok koze.*
Tudom a válaszotokat, nem kell leírnotok.
*Miert is irtal akkor ide? csak a joindulat vezetett....Ugyan te sertegethetsz minket ,de mi ne is ragaljunk.
Ez nem a one way utca*

Mi meg fórumozók reménykedjünk, hogy a kis átalakításból nem mélyszántás lesz.
*Azert nem tapsra varunk ha ez megnyugtato szamodra. *
Csanya

*Melitta*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 18)

Bár Melitta már válaszolt, de ez olyan "szép" poszt, hogy én is reagálnék rá:


Csabóanya írta:


> Szerinted,ha visszaolvasnék,(nánk), többet tudnék?(nánk?).


*Igen. 
Ez pont olyan, mint a legtöbb frissen beregisztráltnál. Nem olvassák el a 20+2-t és rögtön reklamálnak, hogy miért nem tudnak hozzáférni a hide-olt dolgokhoz. (A mai napig átlag 10-15 ilyen jelzés fut be.)*


> Miért kerülöd meg a tájékoztatást?


*Már miért kerülné?
Tájékoztatott: Átalakítás miatt zárva.*


> Minden kérdező ugyanarra kíváncsi, csak mindegyikük másként finomkodva teszi fel a kérdését.
> 
> Hadd próbáljam meg kitalálni, mi lehet a topic (remélem, átmeneti) szünetének oka.
> Rendben van,hogy takarítani kell, pl. ahogy Beka Holt is írta ha,a hozzászólás csatolása már nem elérhető,(pedig azt is törölte "valaki")akkor magát a hozzászólást is törli.


Azt is kitalálnád, hogy amikor egy külső link törlésre kerül, miért nem törli a hozzászólását a tag innen is?
Mert erről mi ugyan honnét is értesülhetünk, hacsak nem abból a napi több tucat jelentésből, amit más tagok jeleznek, többnyire így: "Nem tennéd fel újra?"
(Tisztelet a kivételnek.)


> A fórumozók nem használták a keresőt, hatszor is megkérdezik ugyanazt,így rengeteg ismétlődő feltöltés keletkezett pl a nézését meg a járását.., ha ezeket a kérdező átnézi, már megtanulta volna, mint az 1x1-et.
> A youtube szinte teljes palettáját áthozni teljesen felesleges, ,,,,,ha valakinek a kérését teljesítették, (akkor ezt én jobban tudom), kéretlenül felülírni benne 2 hangot, ezzel is növelni az amúgy sem kevés anyagot,,,,,köszönöm,tetszik gombok használata helyett litániát írni....tovább nem is sorolom.


Na ezt itt nem értem, mert ez a mi litániánk.
Ezeket mi szoktuk írni/kérni…
Mi is ezzel a gondod?


> Néhány szó a gép másik oldalán lévőkhöz.
> Nyers modor, kioktató stílus,saját elgondolásotok szerint, majd én tudom, hogy mi kell nektek, indoklás nélkül törlöm a nekem nem tetsző hozzászólásokat, ilyen és ehhez hasonló mentalitással sajnálatos a fórumvezetőmoderárormegmittudomén milyen székbe beleülni.


Nem tudom regisztrált vagy-e a FB, Google+ és egyéb közösségi oldalakon.
Ha igen, érdekelne, hogy hányszor vontad felelősségre azon oldalak tulajdonosait és üzemeltetőit.
Pedig, tudtommal, ott sem fenékig tejföl minden…
*Nem mellesleg a lehetőség adott. Ha ilyen hozzáértő és lelkes vagy, lehet jelentkezni moderátornak.*
Én alig 10 éve moderálok itt és már többször szívesen átadtam volna a stafétabotot, de valahogy sosem sikerült a tartós utódlást megoldani. Mióta itt vagyok, kb. 30-40 moderátortársam vált meg a tisztjétől, legutoljára épp Raziel, aki sajnos a munkája miatt volt kénytelen letenni a modi pálcát. 
Ha valaki a "gép mások oldalára" kerül, akkor tudatosul benne, hogy talán a nyílt rész a kisebbik. Napi pár órát a szabadidődből mások szórakozásának elősegítésére szánni úgy, hogy a köszönet érte többnyire csak az efféle kritika - ezt nem mindenki tartja kívánatosnak.
Az meg számomra különösen ironikus, hogy fél éve sincs, hogy regisztráltál, de már számon is kérsz...


> Tudom a válaszotokat, nem kell leírnotok.


Én azért csak leírtam.


> Mi meg fórumozók reménykedjünk, hogy a kis átalakításból nem mélyszántás lesz.
> Csanya


Mi is reménykedünk.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 18)

Alapvető és a (honi) magyarokra oly jellemző dolog a nem létező jogok követelése és az elfogadott szabályok megkérdőjelezése.
Mivel az oldal látogatói semmilyen kötelező ellenszolgáltatással vehetik csak igénybe a szolgáltatásait, így semmilyen indokkal nem kérdőjelezhetik meg sem a szabályokat sem a működtetők "szeszélyeit".
Járatlan, tapasztalatlan az, aki arroganciával, "hatalmi" túlkapással vádol meg bárkit is az oldal üzemeltetői közül. Sehol annyi frusztrált, műveletlen agymosott, arrogáns agyilag zoknit nem tűrnek meg sztoikus nyugalommal, mint itt.
Járatlan, tapasztalatlan az, aki nem értékeli, hogy ingyenesség mögött nem bombázzák agyon reklámokkal, nem kap e-mailben spam hegyeket, kéretlen magánüzeneteket.
Nem lepik meg kéretlen "vendégek" a gépén. Leírhatja, hogyan látja a világot akár elvakult vallási fanatikusként, kutyaszar gyűjtőként, bármilyen esetleg csak őt érdeklő témában.
Járatlan és tapasztalatlan az, aki nem köszönettel és hálával gondol arra, hogy létezik ez az oázis.
Ellentétben a honi, milliárdokkal kitömött, ám Pistike szintű portálokkal.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 18)

Csabóanya írta:


> Úgy vélem, veled ellentétben Melitta úgy vette a lapot, ahogyan én azt adtam, egyformán értelmeztük a "posztomat".
> Te mégis csak leírtad.....*.ha régebben regisztráltam volna, akkor több jogom lenne?*
> Mindhárman értjük a topic karbantartásának lényegét, a továbbiakban tényleg hagyom, hogy a fórumtársak is kifejthessék véleményüket.
> 
> ...


Nem. Csupán több tapasztalatod….


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 18)

Csabóanya írta:


> A topic karbantartását célzó beírásomat kiterjesztetted a teljes CH-ra.


Akinek nem inge, miért veszi magára?



Csabóanya írta:


> Ez így olyan mint a fagyi, azt is körbenyalják.



Tipikus személyeskedés, mégsem vágnak ki, mint a macskát szarni.



Csabóanya írta:


> A témát részemről ezennel lezártam.



Remélem, nem cáfolod meg.

Mellesleg, ha törlik, még ahhoz sincs semmi kanalad.


----------



## Agostino (2016 Március 18)

Üdv!

Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy mi történt a Midi nyalánkságok topiccal és a Midis Zártosztály témával!
Egyiket sem érem el a néhány napja történt karbantartás óta!
Ezt az üzenetet kapom:
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.

-Kérem tisztelettel az értő segítséget mi lehet az oka?
Köszönettel: Ágoston


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 19)

*Kedves Ágoston!
Ha visszalvasol ezen az oldalon csak pár üzenetet, megtudod.
De leírom ide is:
Átalakítás miatt zárva. *


Agostino írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Érdeklődni szeretnék, hogy mi történt a Midi nyalánkságok topiccal és a Midis Zártosztály témával!
> Egyiket sem érem el a néhány napja történt karbantartás óta!
> ...


----------



## Midis64 (2016 Március 19)

Üdv Kedves Működtetők (moderátorok,kormányos és fórumvezetők) !

Köszönjük (azt hiszem beszélhetek többesszámban) ,hogy rendberaktátok és újraindítottátok a "zenészek" fórumait!
További sok sikert és kitartást kívánok a munkátokhoz. Sajnos egy két idióta minden blogot,fórumot megpróbál tönkretenni,ellehetetleníteni a net-en klf. spamekkel,reklámokkal,stb, de ez sajnos a mai világban így műxik,és ez általában vki megbízásából. :-(
Kellemes,szép hétvégét kívánok !!!


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 19)

Midis64 írta:


> Üdv Kedves Működtetők (moderátorok,kormányos és fórumvezetők) !
> 
> Köszönjük (azt hiszem beszélhetek többesszámban) ,hogy rendberaktátok és újraindítottátok a "zenészek" fórumait!
> További sok sikert és kitartást kívánok a munkátokhoz. Sajnos egy két idióta minden blogot,fórumot megpróbál tönkretenni,ellehetetleníteni a net-en klf. spamekkel,reklámokkal,stb, de ez sajnos a mai világban így műxik,és ez általában vki megbízásából. :-(
> Kellemes,szép hétvégét kívánok !!!


Sziasztok! 
Csatlakozom Midis64 fórum és zenésztársamhoz. 
Azt hiszem többen vagyunk így megijedtünk hogy nem lesz többet vagy esetleg megszűnt. 
Nyilvánvaló én is érdeklődtem de nyugodtan, nem alpári módon kérdezősködtem, informálódtam. 
Mint olvastam és megtudtam nyomdafestéket nem tűrő leveleket kaptatok, picit fogyatékos fórumozoktól. 
Én 15 éve foglalkozom zenével igaz hobbi szinten mert a mai világba ebből megélni nem lehet sajnos
Itt a CH - n rengeteg hozzáértő és művelt fórhmozóval találkoztam akik bármilyen kérdésben azonnal õnzetlenül segítenek hihetetlen módón. 
Nagyon jó hogy itt lehetek és azt hiszem mindenki nevében köszönjük hogy vagytok nekünk. 
További som sikert kívánok nektek és ha bármibe segíthetünk csak szóljatok. 
Baráti üdvözlettel:
Barna


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 19)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Sziasztok!
> -...
> További som sikert kívánok nektek és ha bármibe segíthetünk csak szóljatok.
> Baráti üdvözlettel:
> Barna


Egyszer majd kérünk valamit (by Keresztapa ) - terjesszétek a jó hírünk.


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 20)

Tisztelt adminisztrátor és vezetőség.
Érdeklődnék hogy mért nem működik a fórum nekem?
Kotta akord dalszövegek 2015 használtam eddig.
Ha nálam van a gond kérem jelezzék.
Köszönöm.
Faktum


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 20)

A forum mukodik . Hogy allando tag legyel 20 hozzaszolas szukseges, ami hamar osszejon a szojatekok topicban.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

Mikor regisztraltal a feltetelek kozott olvashattad.


----------



## KovacsIILaja (2016 Március 20)

Érdekelne miért nem tudok midifileket keresni!


----------



## KovacsIILaja (2016 Március 20)

Nagyon örülök hogy rend lesz a zenei standon.
Kívánom hogy sokáig tudjuk élvezni és támogatni egymást.


----------



## Picy a muzsikus (2016 Március 20)

*Tudja valaki meddig tart az átalakítás, és mikor lesznek végre újra elérhetők a fórumok?
Szintetizátor stílusok, Midi nyalángságok?*


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Március 21)

Szia!
Már működik a fórum itt elérhető.
http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/


----------



## GyulusH45 (2016 Március 21)

Kérésem : a zenei oldalakat nem tudom megnyítni /kotta,akkord,dalszövegek-szintetizátor stílusok / Köszönettel :GyulusH45


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 21)

GyulusH45 írta:


> Kérésem : a zenei oldalakat nem tudom megnyítni /kotta,akkord,dalszövegek-szintetizátor stílusok / Köszönettel :GyulusH45


*Javaslatom : az előző üzenet elolvasása.
Köszönettel*


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 21)

Csabóanya írta:


> Szia!
> Már működik a fórum itt elérhető.
> http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/


Elnézést az esetleges buta kérdésemért,nekem azt írja jogosultság hiányában nem léphetek be.Mit kell tennem ,hogy meg szűnjön a jogosultság hiánya?Nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?További jó munkát.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 21)

oroszne írta:


> Elnézést az esetleges buta kérdésemért,nekem azt írja jogosultság hiányában nem léphetek be.Mit kell tennem ,hogy meg szűnjön a jogosultság hiánya?Nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?További jó munkát.


*Jeleztem az admin felé.*


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Március 21)

oroszne írta:


> Elnézést az esetleges buta kérdésemért,nekem azt írja jogosultság hiányában nem léphetek be.Mit kell tennem ,hogy meg szűnjön a jogosultság hiánya?Nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?További jó munkát.



Ebben a pillanatban rákattintottam a linkre és megjelent a Dallamról-Dallamra fórum.

Csanya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 21)

Csabóanya írta:


> Ebben a pillanatban rákattintottam a linkre és megjelent a Dallamról-Dallamra fórum.
> 
> Csanya


*Oroszné státusza őstag és nem állandó tag. Ez okozhat technikai gondot.*


----------



## perlakij (2016 Március 21)

Szia.Nekem is azt írja jogosultság hiányában nem elérhető.Naon hiányzanak ezek a zenei oldalak.Kérlek benneteket ha tudtok segítsetek köszönöm üdverlaki József


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 22)

oroszne írta:


> Elnézést az esetleges buta kérdésemért,nekem azt írja jogosultság hiányában nem léphetek be.Mit kell tennem ,hogy meg szűnjön a jogosultság hiánya?Nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás?További jó munkát.



Jelenleg 9 hozzaszolasod van.
HA majd a 20 meg lesz es nem tudsz valamit hasznalni a forumon akkor irjal ismet , akar privibe , mert nem a forummal van baj.
A regisztracional kellene elolvasni a felteteleket.


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Melitta írta:


> A forum mukodik . Hogy allando tag legyel 20 hozzaszolas szukseges, ami hamar osszejon a szojatekok topicban.
> http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/
> 
> Mikor regisztraltal a feltetelek kozott olvashattad.


Tisztelt adminisztrátor 20 hozzászólás után sem működik sajnos.
Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 22)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Csatlakozom Midis64 fórum és zenésztársamhoz.
> Azt hiszem többen vagyunk így megijedtünk hogy nem lesz többet vagy esetleg megszűnt.
> Nyilvánvaló én is érdeklődtem de nyugodtan, nem alpári módon kérdezősködtem, informálódtam.
> ...


Nekem nem működik Sajna.


----------



## agakhan (2016 Március 22)

Melitta írta:


> Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.


Hálásan köszönöm a tájékoztatást, akkor már csak a változtatást kell türelemmel megvárnunk...(Ezer pusszantás...)


----------



## xinof (2016 Március 22)

faktum10 írta:


> Tisztelt adminisztrátor 20 hozzászólás után sem működik sajnos.
> Köszönöm a segítséget.





faktum10 írta:


> Nekem nem működik Sajna.


ember es mi a baj az OLVASASSAL ???? 
ha irni tudsz akkor olvasdd mar el a szabalyzatot !!! - es akkor NEM irkalsz hulyeseget !
a 20 hozzaszolasod MINDD MAI 
majd mukodik !! hogy mikor ?? 
a* TITOK A SZABALYZATBAN !!! *


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> A forum mukodik . Hogy allando tag legyel 20 hozzaszolas szukseges, ami hamar osszejon a szojatekok topicban.
> http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/
> 
> Mikor regisztraltal a feltetelek kozott olvashattad.


Köszönöm a segítséget!!!
Már minden rendben.
Csak azt nem értem sokan mért vették úgy hogy türelmetlen vagyok?
Én csak próbáltam segítséget kérni.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Nagy Péter (2016 Március 23)

Már több éve járok erre a fórumra, de most vettem észre hogy kell 20 hozzászólás az állandó tagsághoz, mert az általam látogatott fórumok megjelenítésénél azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom megtekinteni. Most megszereztem a 20 hozzászólást, állandó tag státuszt megjeleníti, igaz még nem telt el a 48 óra, de még mindíg nem engedi a hozzáférést. Vajon lehet más oka is?


----------



## Nagy Péter (2016 Március 23)

Látom az előttem hozzászóló is ebben a cipőben jár és rendesen meg lett kritizálva.
Köszönettel, kivárom a 48 órát.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 23)

Nem elkapkodva, és előtte alaposan körüljárva az oldalon és elsősorban a jóindulatúan reklamálók védelmében, csak én nem találom az oldalon a Szabályzatot?
Mintha kézen-közön eltűnt volna és maradt a "szájhagyomány".


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 23)

faktum10 írta:


> Köszönöm a segítséget!!!
> Már minden rendben.
> Csak azt nem értem sokan mért vették úgy hogy türelmetlen vagyok?
> Én csak próbáltam segítséget kérni.
> Köszönöm.


*Mi türelmesek volunk, de ha már a tagoknál szakad el a cérna…
Nem mellesleg, csak én, csak ebben a témávan vagy húszszor leírtam már a 20+2-t.*


Chalamade írta:


> Nem elkapkodva, és előtte alaposan körüljárva az oldalon és elsősorban a jóindulatúan reklamálók védelmében, csak én nem találom az oldalon a Szabályzatot?
> Mintha kézen-közön eltűnt volna és maradt a "szájhagyomány".


*Jobbra lent a lapok alján: *

Feltételek és szabályok


----------



## Bözse22 (2016 Március 23)

Én meg most ismerkedem az oldallal, mert ennek más a kezelése,mint amikkel eddig találkoztam, de hamar rá fogok jönni a nyitjára. További kellemes napot mindenkinek szeretettel


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mi türelmesek volunk, de ha már a tagoknál szakad el a cérna…
> Nem mellesleg, csak én, csak ebben a témávan vagy húszszor leírtam már a 20+2-t.*
> 
> *Jobbra lent a lapok alján: *
> ...



Megtaláltam, valóban. Szvsz rosszabb helyre nem is lehetett volna tenni. Technikailag megértem (azonos foot.php), de nem tartanám elvetemültségnek, ha legalább a fórum főoldalán scroll nélküli területen is lenne rá link... (Kiemelt téma, önálló menü, bármi, ami szem előtt van.)


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 23)

Melitta írta:


> Jelenleg 9 hozzaszolasod van.
> HA majd a 20 meg lesz es nem tudsz valamit hasznalni a forumon akkor irjal ismet , akar privibe , mert nem a forummal van baj.
> A regisztracional kellene elolvasni a felteteleket.


Maximális tiszteletem Melitta:Köszönöm a válaszod,elolvastam a feltételeket,annó pár éve regisztrációnál is olvastam,kisebb, nagyobb sikerrel úgy érzem eleget is tettem.sokkal több hozzászólásom volt az évek során mint 20 vagy 20+2 ,végig mentem egyszer a ranglétrán vagy minek nevezzem.voltam uj tag,tag,most őstag jelenik meg a képem melett.volt hétszáz felett a tetszik,em vagy like,tudomis én.Mostanra az is eltünt.van 4.Olvasgatom ezt a fórumot,mert ez érdekel,bár néha a hozzám hasonló gyenge felfogású embereknek nem teljesen kerek ami válaszokat kapnak.Én például nem értem ,ez most a régi tagok szűrése?Mihez szoljak hozzá,húsz szor? ehhez a témához?vagy kötés horgolás,fórumhoz?ha a midi-be nem enged be,ez a hobbim,más téma nem érdekel.Vagy nyúzzam itt a témát még meg nincs a húsz?Elnézést kérek az értetlenkedésemért nincs diplomám,csak szakmunkás képzőt végeztem meg négy év zene iskolát.Köszönöm további jó munkát.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 23)

*Bár nem én vagyok Melitta, az admin, de *


oroszne írta:


> Maximális tiszteletem Melitta:Köszönöm a válaszod,elolvastam a feltételeket,annó pár éve regisztrációnál is olvastam,kisebb, nagyobb sikerrel úgy érzem eleget is tettem.sokkal több hozzászólásom volt az évek során mint 20 vagy 20+2 ,végig mentem egyszer a ranglétrán vagy minek nevezzem.voltam uj tag,tag,most őstag jelenik meg a képem melett.


*Amennyiben csak itt visszalapozol 2-3 oldalt ebben a témában, olvashatod több helyen is, hogy a CanadaHum max 2 évig őriz hozzászólást (pláne, ha csatolása is van).
Ennek egyszerű oka van:
A tagoknak ingyenes a CH használata, de a kiszolgáló szerver bérlése, a szoftverek frissítése, a karbantartások már korántsem ingyenesek és Melitta ekkora tárhelyet tud fenntartani (kb 1 TB). Amikor a telítettség megközelíti a 90%-t, törölni kell a régi üzenetekből.*


> volt hétszáz felett a tetszik,em vagy like,tudomis én.


*Ez dícséretes, de nincs kihatása az állandó tagi státuszra.*


> Mostanra az is eltünt.van 4.Olvasgatom ezt a fórumot,mert ez érdekel,bár néha a hozzám hasonló gyenge felfogású embereknek nem teljesen kerek ami válaszokat kapnak.


*Mivel a törlésre kerültek a régi üzeneteid, vele együtt a rájuk adott "tetszik"-ek száma is elvesztek.
Csak érdekességképp: Az én üzeneteim száma volt már 10000 felett többször is. Majd ugyanennyi volt a lájkjaim száma is. Most valahol 6000 környékén járnak.
Már rég nem nézem. Ha 200 felett van a hozzászólásaid száma és csak havonta egyszer is hozászólsz BÁRMELY témához (természetesen a szabályok szerint), akkor úgy 40-50 évig garantáltan nem veszíted el az állandó tagi státuszod. Mellesleg ezt nem mi szabályozzuk, hanem maga a rendszerszoftver.*


> Én például nem értem ,ez most a régi tagok szűrése?


*Nem. ahogy írtam, a régi üzenetek törlésével 20 alá csökkenhet a hozzászólásaid száma és akkor a rendszer automatikusan visszavesz egy csomó jogosultságot, amíg ismét el nem éred a minimum 20 hsz-t. Akkor a következő frissítésnél (úgy 1-2 órán belülÖ visszakapod az elvesztett jogosultságokat.*


> Mihez szoljak hozzá,húsz szor? ehhez a témához?vagy kötés horgolás,fórumhoz?ha a midi-be nem enged be,ez a hobbim,más téma nem érdekel.Vagy nyúzzam itt a témát még meg nincs a húsz?Elnézést kérek az értetlenkedésemért nincs diplomám,csak szakmunkás képzőt végeztem meg négy év zene iskolát.Köszönöm további jó munkát.


*Bármely témához, de vedd figyelembe az adott téma előírásait! Például beszélgetős témához nem illik csatolást fűzni, a szójátékoknál nagyon nem illik egymagadban játszani …
Itt nem előírás, hogy diplomád legyen. Még a helyesírási szabályoktól is eltkintünk (mivel sok tagunk életében nem járt magyar földön és a nyelvet is csak a nagyitól, szőrmentén tanulta. Sőt van nem egy tagunk, aki magyarul egy kukkot sem tud, de egy-egy téma miatt ragszkodik hozzánk (balett, hímzés…)-*


----------



## xinof (2016 Március 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> * de *


eddig csak bamultam - mara irigylem a turelmedet


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 23)

xinof írta:


> eddig csak bamultam - mara irigylem a turelmedet


Tudod, engem ezért fiz tart Melitta. 
Komolyra fordítva, egyrészt mára - közel a 60-hoz -megtanultam hogy amit én egyértelműnek tartok, az nem biztos, hogy másnak is az.
Másrészt azt is megtanultam, hogy hiába írom le, két oldal múlva már nem is léteezik a magyarázatom.


----------



## xinof (2016 Március 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Tudod, engem ezért fiz tart Melitta*.
> Komolyra fordítva, egyrészt mára - közel a 60-hoz -megtanultam hogy amit én egyértelműnek tartok, az nem biztos, hogy másnak is az.
> Másrészt azt is megtanultam, hogy hiába írom le, két oldal múlva már nem is léteezik a magyrázatom.


arra a nem eppen csillogo de elegge veretes ,bar mint mongggyak sokat nemero 
vatikani valutara itt-ott dollarnak is hivott apropiiiizre gondolsz amiert nem adnak meg hig fagyit se a likas tocserbe


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 23)

xinof írta:


> arra a nem eppen csillogo de elegge veretes ,bar mint mongggyak sokat nemero
> vatikani valutara itt-ott dollarnak is hivott apropiiiizre gondolsz amiert nem adnak meg hig fagyit se a likas tocserbe


Sokan nem hiszik el, hogy van egy tucatnyi félbolond, aki ingyé' segíti elő mások szórakozását. 
(Néha én sem hiszem, hogy lassan 10 éve moderálok itt.)


----------



## xinof (2016 Március 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Sokan nem hiszik el, hogy van egy tucatnyi félbolond,* aki ingyé' segíti elő mások *szórakozását.
> (Néha én sem hiszem, hogy lassan 10 éve moderálok itt.)


aki nem porbalta honnet is tudna mi is az a ingggyyyeee dolgozom 
es eleg az a neha jovo koszonom vagy az a halas mosoly pedig csak egyszem cukrot adtam egy riadt gyereknek .


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 23)

oroszne írta:


> Maximális tiszteletem Melitta:Köszönöm a válaszod,elolvastam a feltételeket,annó pár éve regisztrációnál is olvastam,kisebb, nagyobb sikerrel úgy érzem eleget is tettem.sokkal több hozzászólásom volt az évek során mint 20 vagy 20+2 ,végig mentem egyszer a ranglétrán vagy minek nevezzem.voltam uj tag,tag,most őstag jelenik meg a képem melett.volt hétszáz felett a tetszik,em vagy like,tudomis én.Mostanra az is eltünt.van 4.Olvasgatom ezt a fórumot,mert ez érdekel,bár néha a hozzám hasonló gyenge felfogású embereknek nem teljesen kerek ami válaszokat kapnak.Én például nem értem ,ez most a régi tagok szűrése?Mihez szoljak hozzá,húsz szor? ehhez a témához?vagy kötés horgolás,fórumhoz?ha a midi-be nem enged be,ez a hobbim,más téma nem érdekel.Vagy nyúzzam itt a témát még meg nincs a húsz?Elnézést kérek az értetlenkedésemért nincs diplomám,csak szakmunkás képzőt végeztem meg négy év zene iskolát.Köszönöm további jó munkát.



Jelenleg 10 hozzaszolasod van. Ha torlunk nem minosulnek vissza a tagok ha mar egyszer valaki allando tag lett. Statuszok akkor sem valtozik ha torlesbe belekerult az feltoltesei is.
Barhol irhatod temanak megfelelo ertelmes beirast.
/ertlemes pl ne szamoljal 1-20 ig a verses topicba/
A szojatek topicba hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

Flamingo elmondott mindent, ami tudni kell.
A 20 hozzaszolas miertje?
Jol megy az oldal es bizony sokan ugy gondoltak , hogy jonnek, mennek amit akarnak megszerzik es tavoznak, olyan forgalmat generalva ,hogy minden szerverunk kifekudt. 1500-1800 embert egyszere kiszolgalni ................sok szerver tudja de azok mar $ezres nagyrendnel kezdodnek.
Mint tobbszor leirtuk $400 a szerver havonta amit tagjaink tamogatasaval tudjuk osszehozni es csak igy tudunk megjeleni.
Ugy gondolom ha valaki idejon legalabb alljon szoba velunk az udvariassagi koroket csak illik megtennj, hogy mi is megismerkedhessunk veletek.
Erre kivaloan alkalmas a 20 hozzaszolas mert ez ido alatt megismeritek a Canadahunt sok sok baratsagot kothettek es kolcsonosen elvezhetjuk egymas tarsasagat.

Arrol mar nem is beszelve a* Canadahun Kozossegi oldal* es nem toltogetos.

Nem mi vagyunk turelmetlenek. Sok ember nem tudja hogy ujbol bekene utni a ch webcimet mert a valtozas a linkbe ha egy veszo vagy szam de valtozott mar hibat ir ki.
Sok embernel bongeszot kell cserelni, talan frissiteni kene, minden esetre en minden reklamacional utana nezek , es 99% minden rendben van a regisztracional csak a 20 hozzaszolas nincs meg.
POntosan nalad meg vagy 4-5 szor leellenoriztem , hogy minden rendben van-e, es igen jelentem neked minden rendben van a reisztraciodnal meg kell 10 hozzaszolas, hogy allando atag legyel.

A tetszik gomb. Probalunk haladni a korral, a Facen is eloszeretettel hasznaljak.
Mivel ez az egy funkcioja van /nem ugy mint aFacen ujabban,/ jeletheti Koszonom lattam, olvastam, tudomasul vettem , egytertek stb .
Felesleges mindig uj hozzaszolasba irni nagyon koszonom, stb.Mindenki erti a computer vilag jeleit rividiteseit.


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 23)

Sziasztok Midis kollégák!
Megnyílt az új topic gyertek nyomjuk tovább
Köszönjük aki megnyitotta ès köszönjük hogy újra van
[HIDE-THANKS]
http://www.canadahun.com/temak/csak-saját-munkák-midik-mp3-alapok-karaoke-csatolások-2016.56239/[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 24)

Üdv!
Miért nem elérhető az mp3 alapok saját munkák topic? Hibát ír ki ha linkről megnyitom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 24)

Ferenc N írta:


> Üdv!
> Miért nem elérhető az mp3 alapok saját munkák topic? Hibát ír ki ha linkről megnyitom.


*Már melyik?
Az a régi link, ami a gépeden volt elmentve, már nem érvényes.
A kívánt témát a Dallamról dallamra alfórumban meg kell keresni, lehet, hogy már más a téma neve is.*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 24)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Sziasztok Midis kollégák!
> Megnyílt az új topic gyertek nyomjuk tovább
> Köszönjük aki megnyitotta ès köszönjük hogy újra van
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


NEM TUDOK BELÉPNI ,MINDIG AZT ÍRJA KI HI
BA


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 24)

Evike63 írta:


> NEM TUDOK BELÉPNI ,MINDIG AZT ÍRJA KI HI
> BA


*Kedves Evike!
Az előző üzenetemben leírtak az esetedben is fennállnak.*


----------



## faktum10 (2016 Március 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mi türelmesek volunk, de ha már a tagoknál szakad el a cérna…
> Nem mellesleg, csak én, csak ebben a témávan vagy húszszor leírtam már a 20+2-t.*
> 
> *Jobbra lent a lapok alján: *
> ...


Köszönöm 
viszont


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Bár nem én vagyok Melitta, az admin, de *
> Köszönöm szépen a teljes körű felvilágosítást, köszönöm a munkájukat.
> *Amennyiben csak itt visszalapozol 2-3 oldalt ebben a témában, olvashatod több helyen is, hogy a CanadaHum max 2 évig őriz hozzászólást (pláne, ha csatolása is van).
> Ennek egyszerű oka van:
> ...


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 24)

Evike63 írta:


> NEM TUDOK BELÉPNI ,MINDIG AZT ÍRJA KI HI
> BA


Megyünk,Dévényi Barna csak kell még pár hozzászólás.addig is .üdv


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 24)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Sziasztok Midis kollégák!
> Megnyílt az új topic gyertek nyomjuk tovább
> Köszönjük aki megnyitotta ès köszönjük hogy újra van
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Úton vagyok Barna,csak még pár hozzászólás,addig tőlcs fel sokat,jó dolgokat csinálsz.ÜDV


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 24)

oroszne írta:


> Úton vagyok Barna,csak még pár hozzászólás,addig tőlcs fel sokat,jó dolgokat csinálsz.ÜDV


Én is úton vagyok alig várom hogy meglegyen az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Páll Attila (2016 Március 24)

Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!

Sok követett témát ne érek el, megszűnt a jogosultságom? Mi történt, Mit kell tennem?
Üdv. Páll Attila


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 24)

Páll Attila írta:


> Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!
> 
> Sok követett témát ne érek el, megszűnt a jogosultságom? Mi történt, Mit kell tennem?
> Üdv. Páll Attila


20 hozzászólás,úgy hogy én el is kezdtem ,mivel én sem érek el semmit


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 24)

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

itt pl a jelenleti iv-ben pillanatok alatt osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas.


----------



## Korgroger79 (2016 Március 24)

Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!
Sajnos nekem sem működik még semmi, pedig a 20 hozzászólás (elvileg) megvan és a 48 óra is letelt !
Segítséget előre is köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 24)

Korgroger79 írta:


> Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!
> Sajnos nekem sem működik még semmi, pedig a 20 hozzászólás (elvileg) megvan és a 48 óra is letelt !
> Segítséget előre is köszönöm!


*Mi az a semmi?*
*Mit nem látsz vagy nem érsz el?*


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 24)

oroszne írta:


> Úton vagyok Barna,csak még pár hozzászólás,addig tőlcs fel sokat,jó dolgokat csinálsz.ÜDV


Gyertek várunk:l


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 24)

oroszne írta:


> Megyünk,Dévényi Barna csak kell még pár hozzászólás.addig is .üdv


Gyertek, gyertek


----------



## Kavala (2016 Március 25)

Magyünk!!


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 25)

Tisztelt Adminisztrátor! 
Ha jól értem, akkor ahhoz, hogy újra hozzá tudjak férni bizonyos topicokhoz és jogosultságom legyen, ahoz 20 hozzászólást kell írnom mindegy melyik fórumba? Ez is beleszámít? Mert nekem még mindíg nem enged belépni a keresett topicba.


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 25)

Ferenc N írta:


> Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!
> Ha jól értem, akkor ahhoz, hogy újra hozzá tudjak férni bizonyos topicokhoz és jogosultságom legyen, ahoz 20 hozzászólást kell írnom mindegy melyik fórumba? Ez is beleszámít? Mert nekem még mindíg nem enged belépni a keresett topicba.


Szerintem jól érted,én is így értelmezem,mivel én is ebben a cipőben járok és én sem férek hozzá az általam használt fórumokhoz,hogy nevesítsem midis oldalak ,alapok ,nyalánkságok és a midis zártosztály.Hát nagyon kíváncsi vagyok ,hogy mikor tudok belépni.Mondjuk örülnék ha a nyúl meghozná.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 25)

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

itt pl a jelenleti iv-ben pillanatok alatt osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas.
Rakattintasz a nevedre megjelnik az adatlapod latod a hozzaszolasod szamait.


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 25)

Akkor elkezdem a hozzászólásokat írni.


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 25)

Szia Melitta!
Csak meg szeretném kérdezni bàr nekem jó minden hogy a régi tagok akik be tudtak lèpni eddig azoknak mièrt kell újra 20 hozzászólás hogy be tudjanak lèpni.?
Mi alapján pont őnekik kell újra kezdeni???
Règóta itt vannak vagy mièrt???
Csak sajnàllom őket mondom èn szerencsès vagyok
Köszönöm előre is a vàlaszt.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 25)

Mindenkinek kell es evek ota. Valamennyit valtozott a topic es nem is ertem hogy mi okoza ebben a nehezseget.
Ez egy kozossegi oldal , itt ezerrel reklamalnak olyanok akik meg egy betut nem irtak le itt.
Teljesen lenyegtelen hany eve tag valaki, az csak akkor valik allandotagga ha meg van a 20 hozzaszolasa.
Amennyiben nehezsegbe utkozik /kitudja miert/ a szojatekoknal van jelenleti iv lehet szamolni stb.
Miert is kellene nekunk itt vigyazba allni, es lesni ohajat sohajat, mikor rank egyaltalan nem kivancsi.
A regisztracioban is benne van vagy egy evtizede majdnem, de majd minden topicnal, ujbol es ujbol elismeteljuk, es meg sem ertheto?
Nem szerencse kerdese hanem neked meg van a 20 hozzaszolasod.
Kulonben egy automata csinalja ahogy atlepi valaki 20 hozzaszolast allando tagga valik. Mi ezt nem tudjuk befolyasolni.
Automata up date -t csinal folyamatosan es ahogy oda er a tag statuszhoz es az valtozott mar az uj azaz az allandotagsagot mutatja.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 26)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Szia Melitta!
> Csak meg szeretném kérdezni bàr nekem jó minden hogy a régi tagok akik be tudtak lèpni eddig azoknak mièrt kell újra 20 hozzászólás hogy be tudjanak lèpni.?
> Mi alapján pont őnekik kell újra kezdeni???
> Règóta itt vannak vagy mièrt???
> ...


*Amit Melitta nem elmített (elégszer):

Mivel a CH nem fájlmegosztó oldal, hanem közösségi - joggal elvárható, hogy minden tag részt vegyen a CH formálásában.
Ezt leginkább a hozzászólásain keresztül tudja megtenni.
Abban talán egyet tudunk érteni, hogy aki ledarál 2o hsz-t, aztán csak gyűjtöget a szájtról, az nem igazán építi a közsséget.
Ha csak hetente 1 alkalommal hozzászól bármihez (természetesen a szabályok betartása mellett), az évi félszáz hozzászólással gazdagítja a CH-t.
Heti 1. Ez ugye nem teljesíthetetlen?
Hogy miért pont 2o a határ? Mert úgy véltük ez egy könnyen fenntartható alsó limit. Másutt 5o, sőt hallottam olyanról is, ahol ennél is többet elvárnak.
Aki ezt nem tudja elfogadni, az véleményem szerint nem is akar a CH szellemiségének megfelelni, ami nem baj, mert nem kötelező, de akkor ne is várjon el a CH-tól extrákat.*


----------



## cuci83 (2016 Március 26)

Sziasztok mikor lessz már újra midi


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 26)

cuci83 írta:


> Sziasztok mikor lessz már újra midi


Jó kérdés ! Én is ,és szerintem nagyon sokan várjuk !!Hát nagyon remélem , hogy rövid időn belül újra elérhetőek lesznek a midis oldalak,részemről a 20 hozzászólás megvan. Talán a nyúl meghozza az oldalakat,és ez lesz a húsvéti ajándék ??????


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Csabóanya írta:


> Szia!
> Már működik a fórum itt elérhető.
> http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/


nem működik


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

GyulusH45 írta:


> Kérésem : a zenei oldalakat nem tudom megnyítni /kotta,akkord,dalszövegek-szintetizátor stílusok / Köszönettel :GyulusH45


Sajnos én sem !!!


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Március 26)

Zsarnai István írta:


> Sajnos én sem !!!


Nem működik nekem sem !


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 26)

cuci83 írta:


> Sziasztok mikor lessz már újra midi


*Nem egészen értem.
A többiek megtalálták - mint a csatolt kép (felső része) is mutatja.*


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

sziasztok én már nevet meg mindent változtattam már régi tag vagyok a midi oldalon mit kell csinálni hogy ujra jogosult legyek ehez az oldalhoz üdv mir mur


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

sziasztok segitsetek én nem tudom hova kell irni a 20 hozzá szolást mikor nem enged belépni a midi oldal üdv mir mur


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 26)

Eg oldalt kene visszalapozni es olvashatnad ,minden kerdesre vlaszoltunk.

a 20 hozzaszolast

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

itt tudod a legkonyebben es leggyorsabban megszerezni.

Aki allando tag es meg se tud belepni , vagy bongeszot kell cserelni vagy beirni ujbol a canadahun cimet.


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

Melitta írta:


> Eg oldalt kene visszalapni es olvashatnad ,minden kerdesre vlaszoltunk.
> 
> a 20 hozzaszolast
> 
> ...


köszi a segítséget!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 26)

mir mur írta:


> sziasztok én már *nevet* meg mindent *változtattam* már régi tag vagyok a midi oldalon mit kell csinálni hogy ujra jogosult legyek ehez az oldalhoz üdv mir mur


Elvben én is régi tag vagyok, de ezt még én sem tudom megtenni.
Áruld el hogy változtattad meg a nick-ed!

*Komolyra fordítva:
Tudom hogy újra regisztráltál (mivel a nevet csak az admin szint képes megváltoztatni, még a moderátor sem a CH-n).
Viszont , ha a gépeden a sütiket nem töröltad, az semmit sem ér (mert onnét veszi a már avult információkat).
Tájékoztatásul mindenkinek:
A RÉGI ZENÉS LINKEK ZÖME MÁR NEM ÉL!
Helyette/kiegészítésként/megújítva... az előző hozzászólásomhoz csatolt képen látható témákat lehet (a szabályzatnak megfelelően) használni.*


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

Melitta írta:


> Eg oldalt kene visszalapni es olvashatnad ,minden kerdesre vlaszoltunk.
> 
> a 20 hozzaszolast
> 
> ...





FLAMINGO írta:


> Elvben én is régi tag vagyok, de ezt még én sem tudom megtenni.
> Áruld el hogy változtattad meg a nick-ed!
> 
> *Komolyra fordítva:
> ...





FLAMINGO írta:


> Elvben én is régi tag vagyok, de ezt még én sem tudom megtenni.
> Áruld el hogy változtattad meg a nick-ed!
> 
> *Komolyra fordítva:
> ...


ugy váltottam nevet hogy az első nevem a párom email cimével lett regisztrálva a mostani meg az enyémmel üdv


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 26)

Üdv.!Egyszerűen nem találom az általam eddig látogatott fórumokat(Mp3 alapok saját munkák,Midi,Kfn csere-bere,stb)!!Ezt írja ki:

*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.


----------



## AndiC (2016 Március 26)

CzNorbi írta:


> Üdv.!Egyszerűen nem találom az általam eddig látogatott fórumokat(Mp3 alapok saját munkák,Midi,Kfn csere-bere,stb)!!Ezt írja ki:
> 
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.



Olvass itt vissza 2 oldalt.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 27)

CzNorbi írta:


> Üdv.!Egyszerűen nem találom az általam eddig látogatott fórumokat(Mp3 alapok saját munkák,Midi,Kfn csere-bere,stb)!!Ezt írja ki:
> 
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.


*Üzenet:5*
*www.canadahun.com ezt usd be, es utana a forum *


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 27)

Megtettem!!(Egyébként informatikával foglalkozom!)Beléptem,bejelentkeztem,kikerestem a fórumot,rákattintottam és ugyan az a hibaüzenet,amit bekopiztam! 





Melitta írta:


> *Üzenet:5*
> *www.canadahun.com ezt usd be, es utana a forum *


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 27)

CzNorbi írta:


> Megtettem!!(Egyébként informatikával foglalkozom!)Beléptem,bejelentkeztem,kikerestem a fórumot,rákattintottam és ugyan az a hibaüzenet,amit bekopiztam!


Akkor nem okoz gondot a 20 hozzaszolas mert meg csak 6 van.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 27)

CzNorbi írta:


> Megtettem!!(Egyébként informatikával foglalkozom!)



Erre nem lennék büszke! Nem olvastál vissza itt sem, évek alatt nem tisztult le az állandóan sulykolt két fő szabály, a 48 óra és a 20 hozzászólás.
Informatikai tudásodat összeszedve, szerinted hány hozzászólásod van a rendszer szerint?


----------



## LDSystem (2016 Március 27)

AndiC írta:


> Olvass itt vissza 2 oldalt.



Szia!
Elnézést a zavarásért, látom mások is jelentkeztek hasonlókkal: biztos én vagyok a láma, de a régi, Dallamról dallamra fórumból egyetlen egy midivel, szintivel, stílusokkal kapcsolatos fórumot nem érek el, nincs is olyan, hogy dallamról dallamra. Chrome-ból és Firefoxból is próbáltam, de semmi. Eltüntek a személyesből a kapott like-ok is (na nem ez a problémám ;-)
Pl. a csatolt képen alul az 1-es 2-es oldalra kattintva mindkét lapon ugyanez a fórum lista jelenik meg (több oldal nincs is).
Elnézést ha zavartalak, jó locsolkodást!
LDSystem (SzabóZ)


----------



## LDSystem (2016 Március 27)

LDSystem írta:


> Szia!
> Elnézést a zavarásért, látom mások is jelentkeztek hasonlókkal: biztos én vagyok a láma, de a régi, Dallamról dallamra fórumból egyetlen egy midivel, szintivel, stílusokkal kapcsolatos fórumot nem érek el, nincs is olyan, hogy dallamról dallamra. Chrome-ból és Firefoxból is próbáltam, de semmi. Eltüntek a személyesből a kapott like-ok is (na nem ez a problémám ;-)
> Pl. a csatolt képen alul az 1-es 2-es oldalra kattintva mindkét lapon ugyanez a fórum lista jelenik meg (több oldal nincs is).
> Elnézést ha zavartalak, jó locsolkodást!
> LDSystem (SzabóZ)



Azt hiszem megtaláltam a választ, elnézést.
Jó locsolást (locsolkodást) mindenkinek.


----------



## Goldros (2016 Március 27)

*Sziasztok  Áldott Húsvétot kivánok mindenkinek*
*Amiért irok a következö! Nem jelenik meg nálam a Magyar slágerek cimü rész a dallomokban. Nem tudom nálam van a hiba vagy nálatok  *
*várom a választ*


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 27)

Dévényi Barna írta:


> Gyertek várunk:l


megyünk


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 27)

CzNorbi írta:


> Üdv.!Egyszerűen nem találom az általam eddig látogatott fórumokat(Mp3 alapok saját munkák,Midi,Kfn csere-bere,stb)!!Ezt írja ki:
> 
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.


Gyüjtögesd szorgalmasan a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 27)

Ferenc N írta:


> Tisztelt Adminisztrátor!
> Ha jól értem, akkor ahhoz, hogy újra hozzá tudjak férni bizonyos topicokhoz és jogosultságom legyen, ahoz 20 hozzászólást kell írnom mindegy melyik fórumba? Ez is beleszámít? Mert nekem még mindíg nem enged belépni a keresett topicba.


Mindegy hová irsz csak legyen 20 szia


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 27)

20 hozzazolas barmelyik topicba tortenhet, termeszetesen temaba vago azaz ne szamoljunk 1,2,3 stb mert azzal offoljuk a topicot es torlesre kerul, se tobblet munkat nem kivanunk kapni ezert javasoltuk a szojatek topicot ahol hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolas.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## csiki aladar puiu (2016 Március 27)

kedves Melitta,elnezest kerek a zavarasert.Lenne egy kis problemam.keresek valami mp3 alapot hogy kapjam meg?Elore is koszonom a megertest.Kezet csokolom


----------



## urbi8705 (2016 Március 27)

sziasztok,már én is régóta állandó tag vagyok,és mégsem enged be a szinti stílusok oldalra? nincs jogosultságom azt írja,nekem is kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 27)

urbi8705 írta:


> sziasztok,már én is régóta állandó tag vagyok,és mégsem enged be a szinti stílusok oldalra? nincs jogosultságom azt írja,nekem is kell 20 hozzászólás?



Nem az a gond. töröld a könyvjelződet, főoldal ->Fórumok. -> Beszélgető - Dumcsi -> Kultúra- Művészet - Zene -> Dallamról dallamra és ott.
Ha megtaláltad, könyvjelzőzheted. (Változott a link, nem betűről betűre ugyanaz.)


----------



## Arima3 (2016 Március 27)

Kedves kormányosok és Melitta! hogy bírjátok ezt még idegekkel, cérnával meg ilyesmivel?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 27)

Arima3 írta:


> Kedves kormányosok és Melitta! hogy bírjátok ezt még idegekkel, cérnával meg ilyesmivel?


Ez csak egy a sok elerhetoseg kozul ,de mindbe kapjuk ezt,
uzenofalra, privibe emailbe facen skypen,meg jo hogy tobb nem publikus.


----------



## Arima3 (2016 Március 27)

Goldros írta:


> *Sziasztok  Áldott Húsvétot kivánok mindenkinek*
> *Amiért irok a következö! Nem jelenik meg nálam a Magyar slágerek cimü rész a dallomokban. Nem tudom nálam van a hiba vagy nálatok  *
> *várom a választ*


Nálad.


----------



## baszgitar (2016 Március 27)

Szia Melitta.
Megvan a húsz hozzászólás a várakozási időm is lejárt.
Még mindig nem vagyok jogosult a belépésre.
Hol van a hiba?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 27)

Ird be ujra a canadahun cimet vagy csereljel bongeszot.


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 28)

"20 hozzászólás,mert csak 6 van"?????????Három éve vagyok állandó tag egy rakat dolgot raktam már fel,egy csomó kérést teljesítettem az említett oldalakon,stb..Itt a rendszerben történt valami nagy baki, hogy ha csak 6 hozzászóllást jelez!!Akkor eleve hogy lehetnék állandó tag??Egyszerűen mindenem eltűnt!!A hozzászólásaim,a kapott like-jaim,az üzeneteim..








Melitta írta:


> Akkor nem okoz gondot a 20 hozzaszolas mert meg csak 6 van.


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 28)

Én?????Minek??3 éve vagyok *állandó tag*!!A három év alatt megszámolhatatlan kérést teljesítettem és rengeteg dolgot feltöltöttem!!!3 fórum az én feltöltéseimen "él" már három éve és engem néznek hülyének???





oroszne írta:


> Gyüjtögesd szorgalmasan a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## urbi8705 (2016 Március 28)

Chalamade írta:


> Nem az a gond. töröld a könyvjelződet, főoldal ->Fórumok. -> Beszélgető - Dumcsi -> Kultúra- Művészet - Zene -> Dallamról dallamra és ott.
> Ha megtaláltad, könyvjelzőzheted. (Változott a link, nem betűről betűre ugyanaz.)


köszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 28)

CzNorbi írta:


> Én?????Minek??3 éve vagyok *állandó tag*!!


Gratulálok. Én meg 1o éve. Ez ugyan mit jelent?


> A három év alatt megszámolhatatlan kérést teljesítettem és rengeteg dolgot feltöltöttem!!!


Ugye mind saját munka volt? Ha igen, köszönet érte.


> 3 fórum az én feltöltéseimen "él" már három éve és engem néznek hülyének???


Ugyan ki néz annak?


CzNorbi írta:


> "20 hozzászólás,mert csak 6 van"?????????Három éve vagyok állandó tag egy rakat dolgot raktam már fel,egy csomó kérést teljesítettem az említett oldalakon,stb..Itt a rendszerben történt valami nagy baki, hogy ha csak 6 hozzászóllást jelez!!Akkor eleve hogy lehetnék állandó tag??Egyszerűen mindenem eltűnt!!A hozzászólásaim,a kapott like-jaim,az üzeneteim..


*Ha 3 éve vagy állandó tag, tudnod illene, hogy a CH csak 2 évig tud megőrizni hozzászólásokat kapacitáskorlátok miat.
Ha pedig töröltek egy hozzászólásod, akkor azzal csökken a hsz-eid összáma is.
Ha pedig 2o alá csökken, a rendszer (azaz tőlünk, moderátoroktól, adminoktól függetlenül) nem csökkenti a jogaidat.
Ezt ugyan már megírtam többször is (például az előző oldalon is), de úgy látszik nem elégszer.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 28)

*CzNorbi*
*Aktív tag*
Üzenet:8
A nevedre kattintasz es lathatod a basic adatokat.


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 28)

Szia Melitta!
Lehet hogy én vagyok màr èrthetetlen de nem èrtem
Mondom engem nem érint csak kèrdezni szeretnèk.
CzNorbinak hova tűntek a hozzászólásai,üzenetei stb...ès 3 ève aktív tag ,neki mièrt kell újból a 20 hozzászólás,meg mèg sok embernek???
Mi alapján lettek ők az àldozatok????


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 28)

Igen, látom, hogy mi mennyi!!A kérdésem csak annyi, hogy MIÉRT??Miért törlődött minden??Valaki elismerhetné, hogy összeomlott a rendszeretek,vagy valami hasonló..Ezren ismernek az említett fórumokból..Mindenki tudja,hogy mióta vagyok itt és hogy mennyi mindent felraktam!Sokszor több napig dolgozom egy egy zenei alapon, ami máshol (1600ft-ba kerül) és itt nem keveset feltöltöttem és megosztottam teljesen ingyen!Úgy gondolom, az olyan tagokat, mint én megbecsülni illene, nem pedig leanalfabétázni..Ha meg esetleg Ti rontottatok el valamit, még talán az illendőség azt is megkívánná, hogy valaki esetleg elnézést kérjen érte..




Melitta írta:


> *CzNorbi*
> *Aktív tag*
> Üzenet:8
> A nevedre kattintasz es lathatod a basic adatokat.


----------



## bdpetya (2016 Március 28)

Helló!

Valahogy nem tudom kiszűrni itt a dolgokból hogy mi a gond! Nekem is azt írja hogy "A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal."
2011 óta vagyok tag. Működött is rendesen, eltudtam érni amit kellett. Állandó tag voltam és most azt írja hogy új tag vagyok. Nem regisztráltam újra. Azóta így voltam az oldalon. Mi a hiba?
Köszönöm


----------



## bdpetya (2016 Március 28)

bdpetya írta:


> Helló!
> 
> Valahogy nem tudom kiszűrni itt a dolgokból hogy mi a gond! Nekem is azt írja hogy "A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal."
> 2011 óta vagyok tag. Működött is rendesen, eltudtam érni amit kellett. Állandó tag voltam és most azt írja hogy új tag vagyok. Nem regisztráltam újra. Azóta így voltam az oldalon. Mi a hiba?
> Köszönöm



Még annyi hogy az összes hozzászólásom és üzenetem eltünt! Miért lettem új tag az állandóbol?


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 28)

Semmi gond Petya, egyszerűen csak Te is egy analfabéta vagy, mint én!!(legalábbis nekem ezt mondták) 




bdpetya írta:


> Még annyi hogy az összes hozzászólásom és üzenetem eltünt! Miért lettem új tag az állandóbol?


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 28)

bdpetya írta:


> Még annyi hogy az összes hozzászólásom és üzenetem eltünt! Miért lettem új tag az állandóbol?



Kezd el olvasni ezt a topikot a végéről visszafelé. Ott lesz a kérdésedre a válasz.


----------



## bdpetya (2016 Március 28)

Már olvastam és nem találta meg a választ.
Ezért kérném hogy valaki írja le!
Leginkább mindenhol csak ez van hogy kezd el olvasni


----------



## everstand (2016 Március 28)

Sziasztok!
Nem akarnék türelmetlennek látszani, de a Fórum kereső továbbra sem működik.
Már három hete.


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 28)

CzNorbi írta:


> Igen, látom, hogy mi mennyi!!A kérdésem csak annyi, hogy MIÉRT??Miért törlődött minden??Valaki elismerhetné, hogy összeomlott a rendszeretek,vagy valami hasonló..Ezren ismernek az említett fórumokból..Mindenki tudja,hogy mióta vagyok itt és hogy mennyi mindent felraktam!Sokszor több napig dolgozom egy egy zenei alapon, ami máshol (1600ft-ba kerül) és itt nem keveset feltöltöttem és megosztottam teljesen ingyen!Úgy gondolom, az olyan tagokat, mint én megbecsülni illene, nem pedig leanalfabétázni..Ha meg esetleg Ti rontottatok el valamit, még talán az illendőség azt is megkívánná, hogy valaki esetleg elnézést kérjen érte..


Teljesen igazat adok.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 28)

Na meg egyszer sokadjara nekifutok.

*1 *Aki tag az kattintson a nevere es lathatja a profil statisztikajat hany hozaszolsa van. Ezt barki megteheti.
*2* Csak allandotagok tudjak hasznalni a Canadahun minden reszet csatolasait akar keresojet.
*3* Ket evig tudunk megtartani csatolasokat mert nincs helyunk ,minden csatolas helyt foglal legyen 
az a te feltoltesed vagy kepek a galleriaba stb.
*4* A Canadahun tamogatoi seitsegevel tudunk megjeleni minden honapban, ami havi $400 es a Ch meretei 1 terra , es ez se jon ossze sokszor , nagyobb tarhelyre ezert nem tudunk menni.
*5* Mikor egy topic kb 70% torlesre kerul mert 2 evnel regebbi feltoltesek vannak akkor nincs ertelme a
topic nyitva tartasanak ,mert akkor az idegesitene, hogy oldalakon keresztul semmi nincs.
*6*A miertre, a Canadahun nem warez oldal hanem kozossegi, es valahogy sehogy se akarja itt megerteni par ember ,hogy a 20 hozzaszolas, egyszer azert kell, mert mindenki csak jon es megy a latogatok letszama 1500-1700 egy idoben es ezt nem tudja kiszolgalni a szerver ennyi penzert. Korlatozni kellett es igy tudtuk megoldani hogy minden ingyenes maradjon. van tobb mint 32ezer tema ,remeljuk van mas erdeklodesi terulet is ami felkelti kivancsisagotokat, es nem csak a vadaskodasra a melegebb eghajlatra valo elkuldesunkre futja.
*7* Legalabb egy picit is belegondolnatok az uzemeltetoi oldalba is, te hogy oldanad meg? Penz az egy szall se, vagy az egeszet toroljuk es maris megoldodna a szerver tarhely problemank orokre.
*8* Hogyan is szeretnenk hogy kinezen egy forum illetve topic.
szeretnenk ha a hires zeneszekrol nyitnatok egy egy topicit pl Lakatos vagy Brody vagy barki aki a 
magyar zenekulturaba nagyot alkotott, kepekkel zenevel informacioval mindenki hozza tenne amit
tud. Ez szolgalna a Canadahun zenei kultur szellemiseget.
Nem erdekel hogy egy egy zenesz aki alkalmankent ker es keres hetenete 200-300ezer Forintot 
nem megfelelo neki a Canadahun.
*9* Az allandotagoktol kerem a segitseget , hogy aki ezerrel reklamal kattintson a nevere es neze meg hany hozzaszolasa van es szoljon neki hogy 20 hozzaszolast itt tudja hamar osszeszedni hamar ennyire nehez kezdetben a forum eleteben resztvenni.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 28)

Én ezt mind meg is értettem, csak hogy én *nem vagyok új tag*, ezért nem értem, miért lettem "visszaminősítve"!Mivel ezen az oldalon kívül egy fórumra sem tudok belépni, *sehogy*(nem hogy kedvencekből kitörlés,vagy böngésző csere, de még Windows csere után se!)így nem tudom, hova helyezzem a leírtak ellenére általatok mégis követelt 20 hozzászólást?Ide?Eddig, ha valaki "új tag" volt, akkor is be tudott lépni fórumokba, csak max. nem tudott letölteni a közkézre adott dolgokból..Nem vártam el, hogy a hónapokkal ezelőtt feltöltött dolgok évekig fent legyenek, megértem, hogy szűkében vagytok a tárhelynek, de azzal,hogy a régi tagok "rangját",személyes levelezését,stb törlitek, nem tudom mennyi tárhely szabadul fel.. Tévedés ne essen, nekem nem létszükséglet, hogy itt legyek!Nem a potyalesők közé tartozom, akik nem hogy egy értelmes mondatot, de egy köszönömöt nem tudnak leírni!Én úgy gondolom, bőven többet adtam, mint amennyit kaptam az elmúlt három évben!
Végezetül: Annak ellenére, hogy itt nem mindenki zenész, mint én vagyok, azért a HANGNEMEKRE kicsit odafigyelhetne mindenki, főleg a moderátorok!Talán akkor ez egy baráti társaság marad és nem az egymást flegmán becsmérlő bunkók társasága!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 28)

*CzNorbi*
*Aktív tag*
Férfi, 44, innen: Heves
Profil oldal Privát beszélgetés indítása Tag követése Tag letiltása CzNorbi Képei
Regisztráció dátuma:
2013 Április 29
*Üzenet:11*

Adok kapok itt senki nem merlegeli de a perojativ megjegyzeseket nem igen ertekelem, mert ugyan mi nem vagyunk zeneszek, es nem is kivanunk beleszolni a semmilyen zenei hangok es ertelmezesek es leutsek vagy elhagyasokba vagy milyen hangnembe van.
Azert meg mindig nem neztel szet a Canadahunon mert akkor nem irnal ilyent hogy egy modeatornak kene ezeket ellenorizni..........
Semmilyen szemelyes levelezgetest nem toroltunk, se privit semmit. Mert nem is lehet nem is tudunk personal levelezessel semmit csinalni.
Mielott ilyen hulyesegeket irsz le , nezelodj a google ba hogy mukodik a forum, ami egy legalis szoftver, amibe bele van programozva a personal infok mint pl a titkos kod, amihez ha megveszed a szoftvert sincs jogosultsagod tudni vagy barmit csinalni vele. Annyit tudsz beallitod hany levelezest tudsz megengedni egy egy tagcsoportnak.
Oszinte legyek a legszivesebben torolnem a regisztraciodat , mert a nem tudasoddal , olyan infot adsz ami nem igaz.
Ha nem tudnal belepni a forumra akkor ide se tudnal irni.
Sem a levelezo rendszer sem a beirasok nem foglalnak szinte semmi helyet a csatolasok azok amit komoly helyt igenyelnek. na mindegy mar nem magyarazom tovabb hogy egy szam 20 -30 -40kb amit eppen most feltoltottetek .
Nagyon orulnek ha egy kicsit megismerkednel a forummal , mert amit irsz azt latom nem vagy igazan kepben.
A valasz a bongeszo cserere Firefox, Opera, Explorer, Crome azoknak javasoltuk akik allando tagok es nem tudnak meg se belepni. Windowsot nem ertem mire csereled? Ne tedd jo a Windows.

*Rad ami vonatkozik a 20 hozzaszolas megszerese.*
*11 hozzaszolasod van*.

Tobb nem igen lehetett mert akkor allando tag lennel.
na megyszer leirom.
Amenyiben torlunk nem valtozik a statusza senkinek. Van olyan tagunk akinek zero lett a hozzaszolas szama mert minden amit feltett torolve lett, de az allando statusza megmaradt.
Raadasul nem mi csinaljuk hanem automata program szoval a tevedes kizarva.
A program adja az allandostatuszt es nem elveszi.

Korulbelul 2 perc lenne a szojatekokban akar a jelenleti ivben azt a hianyzo 9 hozzaszolasod megirni, egyszerubbnek latod hogy a kritikadra valaszoljunk immar sokadszora.?


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 29)

CzNorbi írta:


> Én?????Minek??3 éve vagyok *állandó tag*!!A három év alatt megszámolhatatlan kérést teljesítettem és rengeteg dolgot feltöltöttem!!!3 fórum az én feltöltéseimen "él" már három éve és engem néznek hülyének???


Nincs mit tenni Norbi megtelik a szerver törlődik a hozzászólás kezdjük elölröl.


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

csináltam újjab dalokat és nincs ahova feltegyem


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> csináltam újjab dalokat és nincs ahova feltegyem



Itt sehová?
http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/

Persze, miután az előzőekben leírt helyeken generálsz még 19 hozzászólást.
Lehet reklamálni, kikérni stb. vagy megcsinálod a hozzászólásaidat és béke van.


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

Ahogy itt olvasgatom a hozzászólásokat azt vettem észre hogy nem vagyok magam...
a profil képem alatt nincs az hogy - Őstag - no a nevem se látom...


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 29)

Pedig ott van az is. (Őstag).
Még egy kis segítség. Itt gyorsan és retorziók nélkül "legyárthatod" a hiányzó hozzászólásaidat:

http://canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/

Más.
Benéztem az adott topikokba, amik miatt ilyen nagy a felzúdulás, hát.... mit modjak...
folyik ezerrel a törölt dolgok visszatöltése. És persze ömlesztve, külön felsorolás nélkül.
Így a kereső semmit sem fog találni, mert a csatolmányokban nem keres.
És jönni fognak a reklamációk illetve a többszörös feltöltések.
Fórum szabályok szerint ezek jó részét törölni kellene...


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

Chalamade írta:


> Pedig ott van az is. (Őstag).
> Még egy kis segítség. Itt gyorsan és retorziók nélkül "legyárthatod" a hiányzó hozzászólásaidat:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/
> ...



Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 29)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom! Ha van egy téma és abba beidézek más hozzászólást majd az én szövegemet az is hozzászólásnak számít? Akkor már csak 48 órát kell várnom és kiderülnek a dolgok  Mindenkinek sok sikert!


----------



## katona007 (2016 Március 29)

Sziasztok hol talalhatok kottakat??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 29)

Ferenc N írta:


> Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom!


Gratula...


> Ha van egy téma és abba beidézek más hozzászólást majd az én szövegemet az is hozzászólásnak számít? Akkor már csak 48 órát kell várnom és kiderülnek a dolgok  Mindenkinek sok sikert!


*Na akkor kezdjük az alapoktól!:

A hozzászólás vagy üzenet (angolul post) az amit a lap alján (legalábbis itt a CanadaHun-on) lévő ablakba beírunk.
Ide lehet "simán" is beírni, de lehet - akár több üzenetet is beidézni (vagy, mint én tettem - egyetlen üzenetet több részben beidézni.

Ez EGYETLEN hozzászólás. Ami ráadásul itt szabályos. Ha ez a téma csatolós lenne, akkor kötelező lenne csatolni egy a témához illeszkedő fájlt (aminek a méret korláta tipustól függően változó, de javaslom, ne haladja meg az 5-8 MB-t). mivel azonban ez beszélgetős téma, ide nem szabad csatolni (legalábbis kellő ok nélkül), különben az egész hozzászólás - minden különösebb figyelmeztetés nélkül - törlésre kerül. (Csak, hogy érzékeltessem mennyire vesszük komolyan: tegnap az én egyik hozzászólásomat is törölte innen az admin, mert tartalmilag nem megfelelőnek ítélte.)

Ha viszont valaki egy csatolós témában "felejti" el a csatolást. Ugyanígy jár.
Ugyancsak törlésre kerül, ha valaki a kérések témában csatol és nem kér vagy fordítva.
Mivel vannak bizonyos anyagok, melyek mérete meghaladhatja a19,5 MB-t (Ok, az 5-8 MB-ot), akkor azt külső tárhelyre illik tenni és annak linkjét a htnx (tehát nem a hide, nem is a hrply) kapcsok közé helyezve kéretik megadni. Kell-e indokolnom, hogy miért?

A másik: A köszi. ez király, vagy sasoltam/lőttem… jellegű üzenetek szintén nem kívánatosak. A hozzászólások alján ugyanis van egy "tetszik" feliratú gomb, amivel ez egyetlen mozdulattal kifejezhető. Sőt ez annál több, mert értelemszerűen a "tetszik"-elés jelentheti az adott üzenet elolvasását/láttamozását is.

Tehát, ha valaki 20 köszönömöt bekarcol vagy ami még rosszabb 20 szmájlit, az ne csodálkozzon, ha X időn belül eltűnnek ezek a hozzászólásai. Ezek ugyanis nem számítanak ÉRTELMES hozzászólásnak. (Abban ugye egyet tudunk érteni, hogy a kösz - az köszönet és nem egy hozzászólás.)

És végül, bár már ma is leírtam párszor, de ismétlés a tudás atyja (az anyukát most nem emlegetném):
Mivel végesek a fenntartó anyagi lehetőségei, ezért egy-egy csatolásos üzenet körülbelül 2 évig tud megmaradni a CH-n, mert az 1 TB tárhely kb.ennyit tesz lehetővé. Mielőtt valaki azzal jönne, hogy már 25000 Ft/100 USD árért lehet venni egy TB-s merevlemezt és miért nem vesz a tulaj 2-3-t? - jelzem, hogy egyrészt az is pénz, másrészt az nem szerver merevlemez. Szóval az a havi 400 USD, amiért ezt az 1 TB-t kapjuk a szerver mellett, talán nem is olyan rossz ár/érték arány.
De visszakanyarodva, lehet valaki midi guru vagy profi elektronikus könyelőállító, ha van 2 évnél régebbi hozzászólása, attól nagy valószínűséggel el kell búcsúznia. (Én ugyan ritkán csatolok, de a 10 éves tagságom alatt párszor már megtettem és többször volt 10000 felett a hozzászólásaim száma, most mégis csupán 6-7000 kkörül lehet.)


Ennél részletesebben nem tudom sajnos kifejteni, hogy mit érdemes és mit nem érdemet a CH-n tenni/reklamálni, de talán ennyiből is ki lehet hámozni a lényeget.
*


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 29)

katona007 írta:


> Sziasztok hol talalhatok kottakat??



Ilyesmire gondolsz?

http://canadahun.com/temak/kotta-akkord-dal-szövegek-2015.54706/


----------



## Páll Attila (2016 Március 29)

Evike63 írta:


> 20 hozzászólás,úgy hogy én el is kezdtem ,mivel én sem érek el semmit


KÖSZÖNÖM!!!



Evike63 írta:


> 20 hozzászólás,úgy hogy én el is kezdtem ,mivel én sem érek el semmit



Köszi mégegyzer... Így már világos. Sajnos az elmúlt időben nem tudom gyakorta követni a Fórumokat, s lemaradásom magával hozta ezt a helyzetet melyet természetesen megértek.
Üdv. Attila


----------



## jakica (2016 Március 30)

Hát én lehet feladom!!  reménytelennek látszik!! 



Dévényi Barna írta:


> Sziasztok Midis kollégák!
> Megnyílt az új topic gyertek nyomjuk tovább
> Köszönjük aki megnyitotta ès köszönjük hogy újra van
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


jaja,megnyílt,csak nem nekem!!?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Március 30)

*Semmiben sem nyilvánul meg olyan világosan az emberek jelleme, mint a játékban.*

Nem tudom elérni az oldalaimat? Segítség kéne!

Amit szeretnél hogy megtegyenek veled,tedd meg te is.


----------



## Dévényi Barna (2016 Március 30)

jakica írta:


> jaja,megnyílt,csak nem nekem!!?


Szia! 
Még mindig nem tudsz belépni???


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 30)

jakica írta:


> Hát én lehet feladom!!  reménytelennek látszik!!
> 
> 
> jaja,megnyílt,csak nem nekem!!?


*Ugye a böngésződ könyvjelzőjét erőlteted (vagy az automatikusan breugró - régi- linket)?
Az nem fog menni. mert a linkek megváltoztak.
Talán, ha a zene alfórumra (Dallamról dallamra) kattintasz, majd ott megkeresed a kívánt témát….*


huszi0175 írta:


> *Semmiben sem nyilvánul meg olyan világosan az emberek jelleme, mint a játékban.*
> 
> Nem tudom elérni az oldalaimat? Segítség kéne!
> 
> Amit szeretnél hogy megtegyenek veled,tedd meg te is.


*Van 1 azaz egy darab hozzászólásod - ez a beidézett.
Ha mellé még 19-t SZABÁLYOSAN összeszedsz (DE NEM ITT!) és vársz 48 órát, kinyílik a kapu….*


----------



## zsupszy (2016 Március 30)

Sziasztok,
Szeretnék feltölteni egy pdf fájlt (korábban is volt már feltöltésem és minden rendben ment). Ez írja ki, és nem tudom merre induljak.
1,2M a fájl, de próbáltam 0,8M fájlt is. Ugyanez volt az üzenet. 

Mi lehet a hiba?


----------



## bok (2016 Március 30)

Melitta írta:


> Mi lenne vissza is olvasnal egy-ket uzenetet.
> 
> *Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.*


Köszönöm a tājèkoztatàst!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 30)

zsupszy írta:


> Sziasztok,
> Szeretnék feltölteni egy pdf fájlt (korábban is volt már feltöltésem és minden rendben ment). Ez írja ki, és nem tudom merre induljak.
> 1,2M a fájl, de próbáltam 0,8M fájlt is. Ugyanez volt az üzenet.
> 
> Mi lehet a hiba?


*A rendszerfrissítés miatt néhány tagnál a pdf kiterjesztést nem fogadja el a CH motor.
A webmester keresi az okát, amíg kiderül, addig türelmet kérünk és esetleg tömörítve próbáld/próbáljátok feltenni.*


----------



## zsupszy (2016 Március 30)

Köszönöm. 
Annyit még kiegészítenék, hogy DOC fájlra is hibát jelzett... hátha segít a webmesternek a hiba keresésében.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 30)

zsupszy írta:


> Köszönöm.
> Annyit még kiegészítenék, hogy DOC fájlra is hibát jelzett... hátha segít a webmesternek a hiba keresésében.


Mivel ezt a témát is átnézi - biztos látni fogja


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 30)

A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.Na ennyit a 20 hozzászólásról.A dallamról dallamra linkre ennyi a válasz.Bár még nem telt le a 48 óra,minden esetre,ennyit nem kinlódtam a nász éjszakám óta.


----------



## CzNorbi (2016 Március 30)

Értem és köszönöm!Nem örülök ugyan, de legalább azt tudom, hogy nem direkt "minősítettel vissza" és nem is valaki bénaságából adódott a dolog..Akkor nincs mese, gyűjtjük a hozzászólásokat!Ha meglesz a 20 és akkor se tudok belépni sehova, én már nem is szólok, csak törlöm magam.. 



oroszne írta:


> Nincs mit tenni Norbi megtelik a szerver törlődik a hozzászólás kezdjük elölröl.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 30)

A canadahun nem tarhely, nem warez oldal, hogy ingyen bermentve giga mereteket taroljon az idok vegezeteig.
Leirtam sokszor minden honapban borotvaelen tancolunk , hogy egyaltalan meg tudjunk jeleni, hisz nem keves a havi $400 ,- szerverkoltseg, ugy hogy nincsenek hirdetesek, nem vagyunk elkotelezve senkinek, es nincs sponzorunk se. A tagjaink tamogatasaval csodaval hatarosan vagyunk meg mindig fent a vilaghalon..
Itt kovetelozni nem lehet. Nem kotelesegunk embereknek ingyen tarhelyet biztositani ,hogy ne a sajat gepen tarulja es foglalja a helyet az osszegyujtott giga meretu gyujtemenyei, hanem ide hozza es meg elvarna hogy orokervenyuen itt biztonsagban mindig megtalalja.

MIkor valaki osszebarmolja a tematiksu topicokat, peldaul na meg egyet irok , ez mar a 6. stb
ezt egy jelenletiiv topicban megteheti de nem mashol.
Minden topichoz lehet irni ertelmes hozzaszolast akar a beszelgetesbe belefolyni stb.
Miert is reklamalsz? ha a jelenleti ivben nem tudsz szamolni vagy beiirni valamit ha mashol teszed torolni fogjak. Eleg nagy tagletszamun van masnak megy neked is fog.
Nem lesz baj ha a forumozast elsajatitod mert rengeteg oromot is fog hozni neked.

Nasz ejszaka csak nem szenvedsz velunk annyit...............de mennyi oromot fogsz talalni ha vegul allando tag leszel.....


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 31)

sziasztok: mostmár segítséget kérnék hogy mért nincs jogosultságom belépni az eddig látogatott fórumokba. hozzászólások rendbe vannak,böngészőt is cseréltem.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 31)

nandistyle írta:


> sziasztok: mostmár segítséget kérnék hogy mért nincs jogosultságom belépni az eddig látogatott fórumokba. hozzászólások rendbe vannak,böngészőt is cseréltem.


Nalunk is rendben van a regisztraciod.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 31)

*Még egyszer leírnám.
Ne a böngészőbe elmentett könyvjelző VAGY AZ AUTOMATIKUSAN FELUGRÓ címkitöltés alapján próbáljátok a megszokott régi témáját betölteni, mert megváltozhattak mind a téma elnevezései, mind az elérési útvonala!
Az alfórumba (pl. Dallamról - dallamra) belépve keressétek meg a kívánt témát és úgy lépjetek be!*


----------



## seres900 (2016 Március 31)

nekem az mp3 alapok kellenének azt hol találom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 31)

seres900 írta:


> nekem az mp3 alapok kellenének azt hol találom


*Mondjuk, ha előbb az állandó tagi státuszt elérnéd…
Ahhoz meg, csupán 2 oldalnyit kell itt visszaolvasni, hogy miért.*


----------



## lpista (2016 Március 31)

*Na erre tegyetek csomót!*
Egy hete "nemcsak a mamára gondolok", hanem olvasok, és olvasok.
A tanulságokat levonva mindent megtettem, hogy újra használhassam a "Dallamról-dallamra" topikot: kiléptem, kitöröltem minden
ráutaló bejegyzést, gépet újraindítottam, stb.
Bejelentkezés nélkül nem jelenik meg a "Legális E-bookok" topik sem (amit szintén látogatok), bejelentkezés után ez már üzemképes,
de a "Dallamról-dallamra" meg sem jelenik.
*Mi a baj?*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Március 31)

lpista írta:


> *Na erre tegyetek csomót!*
> Egy hete "nemcsak a mamára gondolok", hanem olvasok, és olvasok.
> A tanulságokat levonva mindent megtettem, hogy újra használhassam a "Dallamról-dallamra" topikot: kiléptem, kitöröltem minden
> ráutaló bejegyzést, gépet újraindítottam, stb.
> ...


Pedig egy az egyben ugyanaz a két téma beállítása elérhetőség szempontjából.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 31)

*lpista*
nalunk minden rendben van a regisztracioddal.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 31)

nekem most sikerült visszajutnom az eddig látogatott fórumba, ezért letudom írni hogyan is kell csinálni!!! nem elég ám a keresőbe beírni,hogy például *Dallamról - dallamra, ááááá dehogy.fönt van hogy fórumok,na rákattintasz és az előugró fórumok közül kell kiválasztani ,hogy például-Dallamról - dallamra . és működik. szóval a kereső nem segít. *


----------



## lpista (2016 Március 31)

nandistyle írta:


> nekem most sikerült visszajutnom az eddig látogatott fórumba, ezért letudom írni hogyan is kell csinálni!!! nem elég ám a keresőbe beírni,hogy például *Dallamról - dallamra, ááááá dehogy.fönt van hogy fórumok,na rákattintasz és az előugró fórumok közül kell kiválasztani ,hogy például-Dallamról - dallamra . és működik. szóval a kereső nem segít. *


Én a Fórumot szétbontva próbáltam, és úgy sem volt meg, de most már működik... azt hiszem, az volt a titok nyitja, hogy az adminnak
be kellett nézni a fiókomba, amivel úgymond jóváhagyta az ismételt belépést.
Kösz, hogy írtál!


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Március 31)

lpista írta:


> Én a Fórumot szétbontva próbáltam, és úgy sem volt meg, de most már működik... azt hiszem, az volt a titok nyitja, hogy az adminnak
> be kellett nézni a fiókomba, amivel úgymond jóváhagyta az ismételt belépést.
> Kösz, hogy írtál!



Adminnak kisebb gondja is nagyobb annál, hogy Veled foglalkozzon. Nem ártana időnként tanulmányozni az oldal felépítését és működését. Ha nem "teleportálsz" egy linkkel, hanem ismered az odavezető utat is, akkor nem jössz zavarba, ha néhány épületet esetleg lebontanak, átépítenek.


----------



## jocy600 (2016 Április 1)

Szia Melitta.
Megvan a húsz hozzászólás a várakozási időm is bőven lejárt.
Mégsem vagyok jogosult a belépésre.Próbáltam többféle böngészővel,és semmi.
Fórumok -> Beszélgető - Dumcsi -> Kultúra- Művészet - Zene, de ott nekem nincs olyan hogy Dallamról dallamra. A fórumszabályzatot már többször elolvastam. Nem tudom mi lehet a probléma.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 2)

Ujbol gepeld be a canadahun.com vagy csereljel bongeszot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 2)

jocy600 írta:


> Szia Melitta.
> Megvan a húsz hozzászólás *a várakozási időm is bőven lejárt*.
> Mégsem vagyok jogosult a belépésre.Próbáltam többféle böngészővel,és semmi.
> Fórumok -> Beszélgető - Dumcsi -> Kultúra- Művészet - Zene, de ott nekem nincs olyan hogy Dallamról dallamra. A fórumszabályzatot már többször elolvastam. Nem tudom mi lehet a probléma.


*Kissé tágan értelmezed a 48 órát.
Tegnap este 1/2 8 körül lett meg a 20 hsz-ed és este 10,21-kor - tehát kevesebb, mint 3 óra multán már reklamáltál, ami azért messze nem 48 óra...*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 2)

nandistyle írta:


> nekem most sikerült visszajutnom az eddig látogatott fórumba, ezért letudom írni hogyan is kell csinálni!!! nem elég ám a keresőbe beírni,hogy például *Dallamról - dallamra, ááááá dehogy.fönt van hogy fórumok,na rákattintasz és az előugró fórumok közül kell kiválasztani ,hogy például-Dallamról - dallamra . és működik. szóval a kereső nem segít. *


Kb ezt írom le oldalanként kétszer is...


----------



## kisbeethowen (2016 Április 2)

Most csak én vagyok ilyen "béna"?
ki se írja a fórumokon belül, hogy "Dallamról - dallamra", elvileg állandó tag vagyok, a hozzászólásaim el se tűntek, (ahol bejelentkezek, ott "üzenet: 34" -et ír, de ez nem a privát beszélgetéseim úgy tudom) a részeit látom, hogy midi nyalánkságok, de olvasottságnál is meg az utlolsó hozzászólónál is ki van húzva, ha rámegyek, akkor az a szokásos üzenet, ami miatt már biztosan a kedves adminoknak ki van a hócipőjük (nincs megfelelő engedély)

válaszokat előre is köszi  

kisbeethowen


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Április 2)

kisbeethoven: java-val minden rendben van? Minden ellenkező híreszteléssl szemben az oldal javascriptet is futtat, kell az oldal hibátlan működéséhez.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ugye a böngésződ könyvjelzőjét erőlteted (vagy az automatikusan breugró - régi- linket)?
> Az nem fog menni. mert a linkek megváltoztak.
> Talán, ha a zene alfórumra (Dallamról dallamra) kattintasz, majd ott megkeresed a kívánt témát….*
> 
> ...



Köszönöm! "A zene gyógyszer"


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 2)

20 hozzaszolas szuksges az allando tagsaghoz ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## kisbeethowen (2016 Április 2)

Chalamade írta:


> kisbeethoven: java-val minden rendben van? Minden ellenkező híreszteléssl szemben az oldal javascriptet is futtat, kell az oldal hibátlan működéséhez.



Újrarakom a java-t, utána megkukkantom... Addig is köszi


----------



## kisbeethowen (2016 Április 2)

kisbeethowen írta:


> Újrarakom a java-t, utána megkukkantom... Addig is köszi



java volt a ludas


----------



## burgum (2016 Április 2)

Érdekes:
Feltettem a reggel (a "kezdõ vagyok"-ba) a feltört gmail-fiókok listáját - ami mostanra már eltünt.
Mit csináltam rosszúl?


----------



## jocy600 (2016 Április 2)

Tisztelt Flamingó!
Nem kötekedni akarok,de szerinted kevesebb mint 3 óra helyett szerintem 114óra 32 perc telt el az utolsó hozzá szólásom és a reklamálásom között.Nem tudom mennyire tág ez az értelmezés.
De most már minden rendben,betudok lépni.Köszönöm szépen a közreműködést.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 2)

Megszűntek a zenei oldalak?
Zene - kérések, nincs csatolás nincs link!
MAGYAR SLÁGEREK
My Favourite Melodies
Már régen voltam zenei oldalon , most kíváncsi voltam mi van ott
Firefox kedvencekből mentett webcímen címen próbálom.
Zenei fórumok mindegyik általam látogatott oldalán ez fogad:
" CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal."
Ha az oldal megszűnt, azt egyértelművé kellene tenni, nem jogosultságot említve.
Vagy hogyan veszítettem el a jogomat?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 3)

Ujbol gepeld be a Canadahun.com oldal vagy csereljel bongeszot.
MInt regi tag, jo lenne ha visszaolvasnal ,ne kelljen minden oldalt ugyazazt leirni.


----------



## KovacsIILaja (2016 Április 3)

Nagyon szépen köszönjük a sok áldozatos munkátokat és további sok sikert ,jó egészséget kívánunk minden munkatársnak!


----------



## kisbeethowen (2016 Április 3)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Megszűntek a zenei oldalak?
> Zene - kérések, nincs csatolás nincs link!
> MAGYAR SLÁGEREK
> My Favourite Melodies
> ...




Nekem is ez volt a problémám, de egy nagyon kedves tag (Chalamade) segített, *telepítsd újra a java programot *(http://www.java.com/en/)

Ha megvan a 20HSZ, és eltelt a 48óra, akkor java telepítési gond

remélem tudtam segíteni


----------



## Tomat (2016 Április 3)

Kedves Admin! 
A 20 hozzászólásom már bőven meg van! nem itt!! hanem a szójátékban!! A 48 óra már régen letelt! Böngészőt cseréltem! Sütiket töröltem! javát telepítettem! ami szerintem szükségtelen!!! Mégsem látom a dallamról-dallamra című topikot! Kérlek írd le, ha lehet egyértelműen!! mit kell még ahhoz tennem hogy megtaláljam! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 3)

*Dallamról - Dallamra*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 3)

Tomat írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> A 20 hozzászólásom már bőven meg van! nem itt!! hanem a szójátékban!! A 48 óra már régen letelt! Böngészőt cseréltem! Sütiket töröltem! javát telepítettem! ami szerintem szükségtelen!!! Mégsem látom a dallamról-dallamra című topikot! Kérlek írd le, ha lehet egyértelműen!! mit kell még ahhoz tennem hogy megtaláljam! Előre is köszönöm!


Ujbol gepeld be a Canadahun.com oldal vagy csereljel bongeszot.
MInt regi tag, jo lenne ha visszaolvasnal ,ne kelljen minden oldalt ugyazazt leirni.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 3)

Melitta írta:


> Ujbol gepeld be a Canadahun.com oldal vagy csereljel bongeszot.
> MInt regi tag, jo lenne ha visszaolvasnal ,ne kelljen minden oldalt ugyazazt leirni.


Kedve Melitta! Nem a probléma megoldó fórumot olvasni járok ide!! Ha gondom van akkor jövök ezekre az oldalakra, ahol lehet kérdezni! ( De érdemes?) Talán nem kellene mindig változtatni a belépési lehetőségeket. Vagy a régi címen várhatna egy üzenet, a változásokról! Válaszod flegma, lekezelő. Ezt nem szeretjük!! Tudom vendégek vagyunk, de egy lakodalomban sem azzal fogadnak, hogy "ingyen vagy itt" Köszönöm a kimerítő, segítőkész válaszodat, de nem cserélek böngészőt, csak -mert a CH megint belekutyult a jól működő dolgokba! Mindig a szerver az oka a válaszodban. Nem, nem a szerver! A többi megszokott fórumot gond nélkül elérem. Üdv.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Április 3)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Megszűntek a zenei oldalak?
> Zene - kérések, nincs csatolás nincs link!
> MAGYAR SLÁGEREK
> My Favourite Melodies



Igen. Vannak, amik megszűntek.
Amik megmaradtak, azok egy része is üresen indult. Így nagyon sokan, akik csak odajártak, elvesztették a hozzászólásaikat, amit azért nem túl nehéz pótolni.



hg1dmt. írta:


> Már régen voltam zenei oldalon , most kíváncsi voltam mi van ott
> Firefox kedvencekből mentett webcímen címen próbálom.



A fórumon belül egyetlen link sem kőbevésett és ha változik (és jelen esetben megváltozott), tehát a régi mentett címeket nyugodtan törölheted és a jelenlegit kell felvenni újra.



hg1dmt. írta:


> Zenei fórumok mindegyik általam látogatott oldalán ez fogad:
> " CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal."
> Ha az oldal megszűnt, azt egyértelművé kellene tenni, nem jogosultságot említve.
> Vagy hogyan veszítettem el a jogomat?



Tudod, a php már csak ilyen. Ha egy létező linkre nincs jogod, (it nem ez van), vagy a domainen belül nem létező címet írsz, ez rá a standard válasz.

Gondolom, ha naponta sok-sok, a Te hangnemednél még durvább privátot kapnál és itt, a nyílt forumon is egy oldalon belül is többször ugyanazt kérdeznék (anélkül, hogy picit visszaolvasnának a válaszokért) Te is elvesztenéd a türelmedet. És gondolom az általad látogatott fórumok zömén ezért a hangnemért, nem úgy mint itt, lehet, már repülnél.
Ha valóban a megoldás érdekel, akkor

Főoldal -> http://canadahun.com/
Fórumok -> http://canadahun.com/forums/ scrollozol lefelé
Beszélgető Dumcsi -> http://canadahun.com/forums/#beszelgeto-dumcsi.67 Ott
Kultúra - Művészet - Zene http://canadahun.com/forums/kultúra-művészet-zene.84/
És végül Dallamról dallamra -> http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/

Itt válogatsz és újra könyvjelzőzöl. És főleg nyugodj le.


----------



## Pepi1966 (2016 Április 3)

Bocsi megmondanátok hogy pontosan mit jelent a 20 hozzászólás? hogyan lehet teljesíteni?


----------



## Tomat (2016 Április 3)

atapata írta:


> *Dallamról - Dallamra*


Köszönöm szépen!! Most már rendben van!


----------



## Pepi1966 (2016 Április 3)

Üdv Kedves Melitta
Még csak sima tag vagyok. Elkezdtem a szójátékhoz hozzászólni. Hol látom, hogy hány érvényes a HSZ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 3)

Pepi1966 írta:


> Üdv Kedves Melitta
> Még csak sima tag vagyok. Elkezdtem a szójátékhoz hozzászólni. Hol látom, hogy hány érvényes a HSZ?


*Mondjuk, ha a nevedre kattintasz….*


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 4)

*Tanács a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzéséhez

gach.bela

A fenti linkre kattintva gyűjtögesd a hozzászólásokat, ez a topik ahova eddig írtál másra való!!!


*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 4)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Megszűntek a zenei oldalak?
> Zene - kérések, nincs csatolás nincs link!
> MAGYAR SLÁGEREK
> My Favourite Melodies
> ...



Tobbszor leirtuk,hogy valtozasok tortentek es mint tudod jol 2 evig orzunk meg csatolasokat.
Azt nem tudtam ,hogy neked kulon el kell ujbol mondani ,hisz mar egyszer megbeszeltuk mikor a galleriaban tobb feltett kepek lettek torolve.



> Kedve Melitta! Nem a probléma megoldó fórumot olvasni járok ide!! Ha gondom van akkor jövök ezekre az oldalakra, ahol lehet kérdezni! ( De érdemes?) Talán nem kellene mindig változtatni a belépési lehetőségeket. Vagy a régi címen várhatna egy üzenet, a változásokról! Válaszod flegma, lekezelő. Ezt nem szeretjük!! Tudom vendégek vagyunk, de egy lakodalomban sem azzal fogadnak, hogy "ingyen vagy itt" Köszönöm a kimerítő, segítőkész válaszodat, de nem cserélek böngészőt, csak -mert a CH megint belekutyult a jól működő dolgokba! Mindig a szerver az oka a válaszodban. Nem, nem a szerver! A többi megszokott fórumot gond nélkül elérem. Üdv.



Szivesen valaszolunk, de ezekre az eszrevetelekre csak az utobbi hetekben tobbszor adtunk kimerito nagy reszletes magyarazatot.
A belepesi lehetosegen nincs miert valtoztani, igy van akinek nehezsegbe utkozik. ennel egyszerubben nem tudjuk megoldani.
*/Ingyen van itt */ ha nem tudnad a canadahun teljesen ingyenes mindenki szamara es az is marad.
Raadasul minden moderator ,kormanyos ingyen segit onkenet a szabadidejet aldozva , hogy kellemesen toltsed el nalunk az idod.
Nem flegmasag, az ha leirunk valamit es te nem veszed a faradsagot es nem olvasol vissza igy honan tudjuk mit nem ertesz vagy mi okoz nehezseget.
*Nem a canadahun kutyult* meg valamit es ezert kell bongeszot valtoztatni , hanem azert ajanljuk mert a link cime valtozott es aki a regi "gepi megjegyzett url cimmel jon" az hiba uzenetet lat.
Amiert valtozott a link cime hogy uj topic nyilt mert a regi toroltuk mert nagyresze 2 evnel regebbi csatolasok voltak rajta.
Ezert ajanljuk hogy vagy gepelje be ujra a cimet vagy csereljen bongeszot, az ajanlas es nem kotelezo.
A szervernek ehez annyi koze van hogy 1 terra fole nem tudunk menni marpedig a ch ennyi, nem tudunk nagyobbat berelni penz szuke miatt, mert ezt is a canadahun tagjaiank tamogatasaval tudjuk csak fentartani.

Sajnalom , de en erzem ugy hogy a te kritikad ,nem igazan allja meg a helyet,foleg ugy hogy se nem olvasol vissza se nem veszed tudomasul mint regi tag,hogy ez nem mai keletu hogy a CH meretei sokszor a szerver kapacitasanak a hataran van.
Ezek a csatolasok potolhatok, sokkal nagyobb veszesegeink vannak ilyenkor a sok sok canadahun talalkozo fotoi a kulonleges gyujtemenyek amik egyediek voltak.
Temesztesen mas nagy webportaloknal nincs ilyen problema akik 100milliokbol gazdalkodnak , mi sajnos csak onkentes munkankkal tudjuk igy megoldani.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 4)

*Ugyan Melittának címezted (és válaszolt is rá), de mivel az általam felügyelt alfórumba írtál, én is reagálnék:*


hg1dmt. írta:


> Kedve Melitta! Nem a probléma megoldó fórumot olvasni járok ide!!


*Mint ahogy más sem, de néha nem árt belenézni (mint egy műsorújságba, mert estleg számodra hasznos dolgot is találhatsz benne).*


> Ha gondom van akkor jövök ezekre az oldalakra, ahol lehet kérdezni! ( De érdemes?)


*Érdemes. Olyannyira, hogy néha ötvenen is felteszik ugyanazt a kérdést, amivel számomra azt bizonyítják, hogy írni tudnak, de (vissza)olvasni már nem annyira. Viszont ha feltesznek egy kérdést/problémát, igyekszünk megválaszolni/orvosolni. Mint ahogy egy ugyanilyen bejegyzésedre már a filmes témában is válaszoltam.*


> Talán nem kellene mindig változtatni a belépési lehetőségeket.


*A belépési lehetőségeket jottányit sem változtattunk. Az elérési linkek változtak, ami azért nagyon nem ritka egy egy közösségi oldal esetén, főleg, ha bizoyos témák törlésre/összevonásra/lezárásra kerülnek.*


> Vagy a régi címen várhatna egy üzenet, a változásokról!


*Ha már ilyen szakember vagy, akkor azt is áruld el, hogy törölt/megszüntetett link esetén hogyan!*


> Válaszod flegma, lekezelő. Ezt nem szeretjük!!


*Mi meg a kioktatást nem kedveljük.
Tekintve, hogy ez egy ingyenes szájt, ahol még csak reklámokat sem kell elviselni az oldal látogatásáért cserébe, talán engedtessék meg hogy a tulaj szabja meg az oldal stílusát. Nem is értem, ha valakinek valami nagyon nem tetszik, az nem is értem miért látogat minket, akár több ninck név alatt is (nem rólad van szó).*


> Tudom vendégek vagyunk, de egy lakodalomban sem azzal fogadnak, hogy "ingyen vagy itt"


*Hú! Én nagyon elmaradott lehetek, de életem során még egyetlen lakodalomban (de még esküvőn) sem vettem részt ingyen.
Ez szerintem egy igen rossz hasonlat. Bár annyiban helytálló, hogy ott is fel lehet állni és el lehet menni, ha nem tetszik a násznép**…*
*Viszont azt a "vendéget", aki a lakodalmat ócsárolja, nem biztos, hogy kedvelik a többiek.*


> Köszönöm a kimerítő, segítőkész válaszodat, de nem cserélek böngészőt, csak -mert a CH megint belekutyult a jól működő dolgokba! Mindig a szerver az oka a válaszodban. Nem, nem a szerver! A többi megszokott fórumot gond nélkül elérem. Üdv.


*Ne cserélj, csak töröld a könyvjelzőkből, valamint a böngésző belső tárából a régi már nem érvényes linkeket és mentsd el az újakat. Ezt elég egyszer megtenni.*


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 4)

Melitta írta: " a regi topikot toroltuk mert nagyresze 2 evnel regebbi csatolasok voltak rajta"

Elég lenne takarítani. És nevén hagyni a topikot, a mindenki által megszokott belépési lehetőséggel.
Én sem dobálom ki a bútorokat, ha porosak.

Köszönöm szépen, hogy foglalkoztatok a témámmal.További sikeres munkát, és türelmet


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 4)

Bocsánat, hogy még mindig itt vagyok. Mit kell tennem, hogy lássam a feltöltést?

A jelenlegi (aktuális) kezdőlapról mentem a KEDVENC DALLAMOK IV - csatolásokra!

CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba

http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/page-4


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 4)

Steveen írta:


> Tiszteletem Philipo vagyok ( zenész) olyan jellegű problémám van.hogy sajnos a Canada Csak saját munkák Midi. oldalra nem tudok be menni. Mert azt írja ki hogy nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Kérném. hogy legyenek szívesek és nézzenek utána. hogy mi lehet a probléma Tisztelettel Filipovics istván.



ide kattits rá >----->
* CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016.*

*Ha akkor se megy, írj nyolc hozzászólást a szójátékokban, mert hiányod van.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 4)

Steveen írta:


> Tiszteletem Philipo vagyok ( zenész) olyan jellegű problémám van.hogy sajnos a Canada Csak saját munkák Midi. oldalra nem tudok be menni. Mert azt írja ki hogy nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Kérném. hogy legyenek szívesek és nézzenek utána. hogy mi lehet a probléma Tisztelettel Filipovics istván.





atapata írta:


> Steveen írta:
> 
> 
> > Tiszteletem Philipo vagyok ( zenész) olyan jellegű problémám van.hogy sajnos a Canada Csak saját munkák Midi. oldalra nem tudok be menni. Mert azt írja ki hogy nincs hozzá jogosultságom. Kérném. hogy legyenek szívesek és nézzenek utána. hogy mi lehet a probléma Tisztelettel Filipovics istván.
> ...


*Az még kevés lesz Ata!
Előbb a 20+2 jöjjön össze (jelenleg 12).
Hogy az mi? Lásd az előző oldalakat ebben a témában!*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 4)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Bocsánat, hogy még mindig itt vagyok. Mit kell tennem, hogy lássam a feltöltést?


*Mondjuk visszamenni az időben. A Kedvenc dallamok IV-ben jó 3-4 éves bejegyzések vannak.
Tehát meghaladják a 2 éves korlátot.
Tehát a csatolásaik törölve lettek (de a betett képek miatt egyelőre megmaradtak az üzenetek).*


> A jelenlegi (aktuális) kezdőlapról mentem a KEDVENC DALLAMOK IV - csatolásokra!
> 
> CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/page-4


Nagy kópé vagy te!
Azt írod Kedvenc dallamok IV (*ami téma*) és beteszed a dallamról-dallamra* alfórum* 4. oldalának a linkjét...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 4)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Melitta írta: " a regi topikot toroltuk mert nagyresze 2 evnel regebbi csatolasok voltak rajta"
> 
> Elég lenne takarítani. És nevén hagyni a topikot, a mindenki által megszokott belépési lehetőséggel.
> Én sem dobálom ki a bútorokat, ha porosak.
> ...



Van fogalmad mit jelent takaritani ekkora meretu oldalnal?-nem valoszinu mert akkor nem irnal ilyeneket.
Sok helyen hianyoznak a feltoltesek es nem minden lett torolve, van hogy maga a feltolto torolte akar sajat feltolteset akar ha kulso tarhalyet hasznalt ezer egy ok miatt torlodhetet.
Nem is tudom ,hogy gondoltad, hogy egy topic nyitva es mas nincs benne mint torles tehat hasznalhatatlan, lehet neked tetszene de senki masnak.
A munkat ha lehet ne oszd be nekunk, mert a 32 ezernel tobb temaban van boven dolgunk es nem egy vagy ket zene topic ahol a kormanyosok torlessel fogjak napokig az idejuket tolteni.
Turelem.......... az van.... es a tovabbi eszreveteled privibe tedd , mert a kritikad se nem pozitiv se nem valos............


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 5)

Melitta írta:


> Akkor nem okoz gondot a 20 hozzaszolas mert meg csak 6 van.



MEG VAN A HUSZ HOZZÁSZOLÁS MÉG SEM TUDOM ELÉRNI A OLDALAKAT?

> http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/
Miért nincs jogosultságom?
Nem hogy 20 hanem már legalább 40 hozászolásom volt több mint egy hete!!!! SEGÍTSÉGET KÉREK!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 5)

huszi0175 írta:


> MEG VAN A HUSZ HOZZÁSZOLÁS MÉG SEM TUDOM ELÉRNI A OLDALAKAT?
> 
> > http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/
> Miért nincs jogosultságom?
> Nem hogy 20 hanem már legalább 40 hozászolásom volt több mint egy hete!!!! SEGÍTSÉGET KÉREK!!


*Szombat óta van 29 hozzászólásod ezzel a beidézettel együtt.
És akkor a szokásos kérdés:
Melyik témát nem éred el? (De nehogy azt írd, hogy a zeneit, mert olyan nincs, mint ahogy egy csomó régi téma is átalakításra került!)
Na jó, ne is válaszold meg! 
Legutoljára 8 üzenettel ez előtt, itt ebben a témában írtam le:*


FLAMINGO írta:


> *...** néha ötvenen is felteszik ugyanazt a kérdést, amivel számomra azt bizonyítják, hogy írni tudnak, de (vissza)olvasni már nem annyira. Viszont ha feltesznek egy kérdést/problémát, igyekszünk megválaszolni/orvosolni. Mint ahogy egy ugyanilyen bejegyzésedre már a filmes témában is válaszoltam.*
> 
> *A belépési lehetőségeket jottányit sem változtattunk. Az elérési linkek változtak, ami azért nagyon nem ritka egy egy közösségi oldal esetén, főleg, ha bizoyos témák törlésre/összevonásra/lezárásra kerülnek.
> ...*
> ...


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 5)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mondjuk visszamenni az időben. A Kedvenc dallamok IV-ben jó 3-4 éves bejegyzések vannak.
> Tehát meghaladják a 2 éves korlátot.
> Tehát a csatolásaik törölve lettek (de a betett képek miatt egyelőre megmaradtak az üzenetek).*
> 
> ...


Jó van mellé kattintottam. De a lényeg, hogy a fórumon levő dolgok sem érhetőek el.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 5)

Kedves Flamingó! Ezt kifejtenéd részletesebben? Mire alapozod ezt a megállapítást? " *miért látogat minket, akár több ninck név alatt is" Nem szép dolog alaptalanul vádolni. *


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 5)

Nem alaptalan! Ezt nem egy nyílt fórumon fogjuk megbeszélni, pontosabban sehol, ez a mi problémánk, ha nehéz is megoldjuk.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 5)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kedves Flamingó! Ezt kifejtenéd részletesebben? Mire alapozod ezt a megállapítást? " *miért látogat minket, akár több ninck név alatt is" Nem szép dolog alaptalanul vádolni. *


Úgy korrekt, ha hozzáteszed a zárójeles részt is_
*…miért látogat minket, akár több ninck név alatt is (nem rólad van szó).* 
Vagyis ez nem rólad/neked szól.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 5)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Jó van mellé kattintottam. De a lényeg, hogy a fórumon levő dolgok sem érhetőek el.


Minden elerheto ami fent van. 



> *Tehát a csatolásaik törölve lettek (de a betett képek miatt egyelőre megmaradtak az üzenetek).*



A kepek meretei es egy zeneszam vagy album merete nem osszehasonlithato .Logikusan kovetkezik ebbol ha helyszuke miatt torolnunk kell akkor mindig a legnagyobb meretekkel kell kezdenunk es a zene topic az ami mindig tullepi a helykapacitasunkat.

Csak ugy megjegyzem volt olyan tagunk akinek majd 100gb feltoltott anyaga volt fent.

Ertelmetlen vitanak latom ezt az egeszet mert sehova nem vezet, Flamingo , Atapata es en gyozkodunk es magyarazzuk egyfolytaban amit sehogy nem akartok megereteni, pedig vilagos es egyszeru ,nem tudjuk maskeppen megoldani.
Arrol meseljetek akkor hogy oldjuk meg?mit csinaljun? arrol nincs szo csak arrol miert nem jo igy.


----------



## Pepi1966 (2016 Április 5)

atapata írta:


> ide kattits rá >----->
> * CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016.*
> 
> Szia
> ...


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 5)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólásod akkor a következő fórumfrissítése után, az a következő óra 20. percében szokott megtörténni , akkor leszel állandó tag.
Most 19 hozzászólásod van,,,, írj még egyet.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Úgy korrekt, ha hozzáteszed a zárójeles részt is_
> *…miért látogat minket, akár több ninck név alatt is (nem rólad van szó).*
> Vagyis ez nem rólad/neked szól.


Kedves Flamingó! Nem a zárójel a lényeg, hanem a kérdés! Miből gondolod, MI A BIZONYÍTÉK, hogy több néven regisztrál valaki? És miért tenné? ?? Mert anélkül bizony ez rágalom , akárkire nézve is.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Minden elerheto ami fent van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kedves Melitta! Igazad van, itt mindenki csak okoskodik. A profik ott vannak. Hogyan változik a világ  Emlékszel? Azokban az időkben, -sok-sok éve, mikor először jöttem ide , engem ki akartál tiltani, mert nem az oldalra töltöttem fel a zenét, hanem a Multira feltöltött csatolását hoztam ide!  Köszönöm a türelmes válaszokat.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 6)

Biztos Flamingo is valaszol de mivel addig se maradj valasz nelkul ...
Mi kozod is van hozza? 
Hogy tartozik a forum problemaihoz a kerdesed?de hogy megnyugodjal .....
Van olyan tagunk akitol elkoszontunk ezert azert de megvalltunk, vagy o maga bucsuzott el.
Semmi se kotelezo.
Erdekes modon ujbol regisztralt immar masodszor, a volt tag mivel ugyan azzal a nevvel nem lehetseges
igy ujbol regisztral es egy kicsit visszabb vesz a nyelvezeten ,mert tudja van egy hatar amit mi is eltudunk viselni es nem kivan ujbol lapatra kerulni.
Az okok nem publikusak mert minden esetben irunk privit es kozoljuk az indokot miert toroltuk ,nem ismeros ez a szitu?
Nem vadaskodas mielott meg a vizes lepedot is rank huznad, mert a computer az nem papir munka ahol a radir mindent eltuntet.

Megegyszer leirom neked a forum mukodeserol problemairol beszeljel es arra valaszolunk erre van ez a topic a cimebol vilagosan kiderul. 
Minden mas egyeb ami perojativ kotozkodes negativ kritikad nem ide tartozik hanem privatban tedd meg eszreveteledet.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 6)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Igazad van, itt mindenki csak okoskodik. A profik ott vannak. Hogyan változik a világ  Emlékszel? Azokban az időkben, -sok-sok éve, mikor először jöttem ide , engem ki akartál tiltani, mert nem az oldalra töltöttem fel a zenét, hanem a Multira feltöltött csatolását hoztam ide!  Köszönöm a türelmes válaszokat.



Ugy latom nem ertunk szot. A zeneugyben nem mi valtoztunk hanem a korulmenyek. Mi nekunk kell kovetni a lehetosegeket legalabbis igyekszunk.
MA is elkoszonunk azoktol akik vegig offoljak a topicokat es szolunk , irunk neki privit es csak is tovabb csinalja mas eszkozunk nincs ra, nem fogjuk kisergetni merre jar es torolni utana ezerrel.
14 eve van a ch megint olyant kersz szamon ami allandoan valtozik a tarhelyek megjelenesevel , nem beszelve a meretekrol ami a kezdeti idoben nem volt problema de jo par eve bizony allando kiseronk lett a helyszuke ezert is kellett allandoan koltozkodnunk mindig nagyobb szervert berelni. A neten ugy valtozik a vilag hogy kovetni nem lehet neha .
Az egesz zeneugy ugy szoros ahogy van, csak egy kis matek es maris rajosz hogy mennyi helyet foglal ,ano mikor kezdtunk erre senki nem gondolt hogy par ev mulva mar nem lesz eleg az elso szerver.
Mi is tanultuk mert a joszandek mellett se josok nem vagyunk hogy 2 vagy 3 ev mulva hogy fog a net vilaga kinezni fejlodni.
A szabalyunkat a tagokkal egyutt hoztuk meg igen demokratikus modon, hosszu evek ota nem valtoztattunk .
Van meg kerdesed ?


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 6)

*
Feltételek és szabályok
*


----------



## pufi81 (2016 Április 6)

hello mindenkinek bocsánat a zavarásért nekem meg van a husz hozzászolás már 48 orája és nem tudok belépbni a midi zenékhez hol a hiba


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 6)

Az allandotagsaghoz 20 hzaszolas szukseges, ami hamar osszejon a szojatekok topicban.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/
A nevedre kattintva lathatod a hozzaszolasaid szamat. Jelenleg 12 van.


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 6)

pufi81 írta:


> hello mindenkinek bocsánat a zavarásért nekem meg van a husz hozzászolás már 48 orája és nem tudok belépbni a midi zenékhez hol a hiba



Utoljára aktív:
6 perccel ezelőtt
Regisztrált:
2011 Július 16
Üzenet:
12
Kapott Lájkok:
39
Trófea pontok:
35
Büntetőpontok:

12 hozzászólásod van. a Szójátékokban hamar megszerezheted a hiányzó nyolcat, ha elérted a 20 at a következő órában állandó tag leszel. Vágjál bele.
Az összetett szavak szójátékokban az illetékes moderátor, a játék feltételeinek meg nem felelő hozzászólásait korábban törölte . Kérlek figyelj a szabályokra.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 6)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Kedves Flamingó! Nem a zárójel a lényeg, hanem a kérdés! Miből gondolod, MI A BIZONYÍTÉK, hogy több néven regisztrál valaki?


*Maga a rendszer jelzi...*


> És miért tenné? ??


Ezt bizony tőlük kellene megkérdezni, bár akad néhány tippem.


> Mert anélkül bizony ez rágalom , akárkire nézve is.


*Nem ez nem rágalom, hanem tény…

Elárulom - bár eddig sem volt titok - , hogy a nyílt része a kisebbik a CH-nak, tucatnyi olyan funkcióval is bír, amit még moderátori szinten sem lehet elérni (mondjuk szerintem sem kell, hogy jogosultságunk legyen mindenhez).
Goyo (a webmester) néhanapján kitesz pár statisztikát, amit sok mindenre lehet(ne) használni, de nem élünk vele.
Megmondom őszintén, a te esetedben nem értem a kifakadásod.
Majd 3 éve vagy tag, több száz hozzászólással. Megéltél már pár átalakítást. a mostani sem különb az előzőeknél.
A technika és a jog rákényszeríti a CH-t, hogy folyamatosan alakuljon, formálódjon.
Az anyagi és technikai korlátok azt teszik lehetővé, hogy az ide betett üzenetek 1-2 évig éljenek.
Mindamellett, hogy nem vagyunk fájlcserélő oldal (ahol CSAK 30-45 napig marad fenn "ingyé"egy-egy fájl) megpróbáljuk eljuttatni a Magyarországtól távol élő de magyarul kommuikáló tagjainkhoz a magyar kultúrát.
Nyilván ezt nem korlátozzuk le a halászlé receptjére, vagy Arany János verseire, hanem ennél jóval mélyebb a merítésünk.
Igaz ez azzal jár, hogy nem csupán magyar és nem csupán kultúrális dolgok kerülnek fel a CH-ra, amiből igyekszünk a nem odavalókat kiszűrni.
DE!
Majd félmiliós tagság majd 5 millió hozzászólását képtelenség realtime (valósidőben) ellenőrizni.
Megtehetnénk, mert a rendszer képes rá, hogy a beírások csak azután jelenhetnek meg, ha a modi jóváhagyta. De akkor lehet, napokat kellene várni, míg megjeleneik.
Maradtunk az arany középútnál: reméljük, csak szabályos beírások születnek, de ellenőrizzük, illetve bízunk abban, hogy a többi tag jelzi, ha valaki szabálytalankodik.

Ez a mi rendszerünk. Persze nem kötelező elfogadni, de akkor vagy javaslok elfogadható alternatívát, vagy búcsúzom a közösségtől….*


----------



## mir mur (2016 Április 6)

szia flamingó én nem tudom hogy mit irjak be az új midi oldal keresésére mert 2016 midire nem enged belépni ? üdv


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 6)

Mir mur nalunk a regisztraciod rendben van. Probald begepelni a canadahun.com ujbol vagy bongeszot cserelni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 6)

mir mur írta:


> szia flamingó én nem tudom hogy mit irjak be az új midi oldal keresésére mert 2016 midire nem enged belépni ? üdv


*Ne a böngészód könyvjelzőjét használd, vagy az automatikusan feladott linket, hanem Dallamről - dallamra, majd ott egérrel kiválasztani a keresett témát.
Nem mellesleg nekem azt mutatja a rendszer, hogy a " CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016. " témát böngészed...*


----------



## mir mur (2016 Április 6)

köszi sikerült üdv neked!


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 6)

Mit jelez ki a rendszer?? Ilyet nem írnák le. Én nem vagyok informatikus, de olyan adatra nem adnák, hogy mi a belépő tag IP címe. Más után pedig nemigen lehet azonosítani. Jómagam is a klub gépét használom 8 másik emberrel. És közösségek sokasága szolgál ki egy gépről 40-80 embert. Ezek mind azonos IP címmel regisztrálnak, és lépnek be oldalakra. . ( Könyvtárak, művelődési házak, bentlakásos intézmények, E-pontok. Vasútállomások , és számtalan intézmény szabad internet hozzáférése......) Szóval egy azonosított gép, az nem egy embert jelent. A Kőszegi könyvtárban például 35 fő használ naponta számítógépet. Szóval nagyon sánta, félrevezető az a " Rendszer kijelzi" magyarázat!!


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Ugy latom nem ertunk szot. A zeneugyben nem mi valtoztunk hanem a korulmenyek. Mi nekunk kell kovetni a lehetosegeket legalabbis igyekszunk.
> MA is elkoszonunk azoktol akik vegig offoljak a topicokat es szolunk , irunk neki privit es csak is tovabb csinalja mas eszkozunk nincs ra, nem fogjuk kisergetni merre jar es torolni utana ezerrel.
> 14 eve van a ch megint olyant kersz szamon ami allandoan valtozik a tarhelyek megjelenesevel , nem beszelve a meretekrol ami a kezdeti idoben nem volt problema de jo par eve bizony allando kiseronk lett a helyszuke ezert is kellett allandoan koltozkodnunk mindig nagyobb szervert berelni. A neten ugy valtozik a vilag hogy kovetni nem lehet neha .
> Az egesz zeneugy ugy szoros ahogy van, csak egy kis matek es maris rajosz hogy mennyi helyet foglal ,ano mikor kezdtunk erre senki nem gondolt hogy par ev mulva mar nem lesz eleg az elso szerver.
> ...


Nincsen, mert megint kitiltasz :-(


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 6)

Igyekszel elerni. Nagyon pedalozol erte.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 7)

Veled nem lehet szót érteni, netán vitázni? . Kérdeztem, válaszoltál, megírtam a véleményemet. ennyi. Ha a harmadik esetben nem humyászkodik meg valaki, azt te már személyedet ért támadásnak veszed. Semmivel nem sértem meg a szabályzatot. Arra kínosan ügyelek. A vitatkozás, az nem veszekedés!! Azt hiszem vannak nálam tudatlanabbak is. De a több névvel levő regisztrációra vonatkozó felvetésemre. most sem kaptam választ. Több személy egy IP címről. Flamingónak tettem fel. Szép napot.


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

Hello Adminok.
Hétvégén megoldottam a 20 hozzászólást, böngészőt cseréltem,java alkalmazást telepítettem.Továbbra sem férek hozzá a midis dolgokhoz,(nincs jogosultságom), dallamról dallmra alfórumot nem is látom ( Nem a régi linken keresztül próbálom) próbálok vissza olvasni látom sokan küzdünk ezzel  Keresem de nem látom ott ahol elvileg lennie kellene. Olvasok hogy mit tanácsoltak még itt a többiek de nem működik.Kérlek ha tudtok segítsetek.Köszi


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 7)

baltesz írta:


> Hello Adminok.
> Hétvégén megoldottam a 20 hozzászólást, böngészőt cseréltem,java alkalmazást telepítettem.Továbbra sem férek hozzá a midis dolgokhoz,(nincs jogosultságom), dallamról dallmra alfórumot nem is látom ( Nem a régi linken keresztül próbálom) próbálok vissza olvasni látom sokan küzdünk ezzel  Keresem de nem látom ott ahol elvileg lennie kellene. Olvasok hogy mit tanácsoltak még itt a többiek de nem működik.Kérlek ha tudtok segítsetek.Köszi



Kattints erre a linkre, ha megjelenik amit keresel a könyvjelződbe tedd be, a légit meg töröld ki, az már elavult.


*Dallamról - Dallamra*


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

atapata írta:


> Kattints erre a linkre, ha megjelenik amit keresel a könyvjelződbe tedd be, a légit meg töröld ki, az már elavult.
> 
> 
> *Dallamról - Dallamra*


Szia nem jön ezen sem.Keresni próbálltam a topicot de úgy sem látom.Olvastam hogy a régi linkről nem megy


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 7)

baltesz írta:


> Szia nem jön ezen sem.Keresni próbálltam a topicot de úgy sem látom.Olvastam hogy a régi linkről nem megy




A fórum új linkje erre kattints rá. görgesd lejjebb, ott a zenére.

http://canadahun.com/forums/


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

*Kultúra - Művészet - Zene 
Erre gondoltál mert én ott nem látom nincs és többen ugyan ezt írták hogy nem is látják.Klikkeltem az új linkre ugyan ez van*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 7)

baltesz írta:


> Hello Adminok.
> Hétvégén megoldottam a 20 hozzászólást, böngészőt cseréltem,java alkalmazást telepítettem.Továbbra sem férek hozzá a midis dolgokhoz,(nincs jogosultságom), dallamról dallmra alfórumot nem is látom ( Nem a régi linken keresztül próbálom) próbálok vissza olvasni látom sokan küzdünk ezzel  Keresem de nem látom ott ahol elvileg lennie kellene. Olvasok hogy mit tanácsoltak még itt a többiek de nem működik.Kérlek ha tudtok segítsetek.Köszi


*Töröld a könyvjelzőkből, valamint a böngésző belső tárából a régi már nem érvényes linkeket és mentsd el az újakat (több téma is átalakításra került). Ezt elég egyszer megtenni.*


----------



## qmpp (2016 Április 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Töröld a könyvjelzőkből, valamint a böngésző belső tárából a régi már nem érvényes linkeket és mentsd el az újakat. Ezt elég egyszer megtenni.*



Miért gondolod, hogy használ könyvjelzőt? Én pölö nem használok, mégsem látom azt a kategóriát. (igaz nem is érdekel különösebben)


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 7)

Arra kattits rá.


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Töröld a könyvjelzőkből, valamint a böngésző belső tárából a régi már nem érvényes linkeket és mentsd el az újakat (több téma is átalakításra került). Ezt elég egyszer megtenni.*


Szia Nincs könyvjelzőben,a böngészőt ma töltöttem le tehát a belső tárában sem lehet.


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

atapata írta:


> Arra kattits rá.


Ennyit látok azon belül


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 7)

qmpp írta:


> Miért gondolod, hogy használ könyvjelzőt? Én pölö nem használok, mégsem látom azt a kategóriát. (igaz nem is érdekel különösebben)


*Mert az esetek 80-85%-ában ez a gond.*


baltesz írta:


> Ennyit látok azon belül


*Ha holnapig nem jelenik meg a Dallam...-os, jelzem az admin felé, hogy ellenőrizze le a beállításaid.*


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

Köszi.Nincs jogosultságom,továbbra is ezt írja.


----------



## atapata (2016 Április 7)

baltesz írta:


> Köszi.Nincs jogosultságom,továbbra is ezt írja.



Ha ezt írja ki nyomj egy f5-öt a billentyűn. nekem bejött, igaz más esetben.


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mert az esetek 80-85%-ában ez a gond.*
> 
> *Ha holnapig nem jelenik meg a Dallam...-os, jelzem az admin felé, hogy ellenőrizze le a beállításaid.*


Rendben.Köszönöm


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 7)

qmpp írta:


> Miért gondolod, hogy használ könyvjelzőt? Én pölö nem használok, mégsem látom azt a kategóriát. (igaz nem is érdekel különösebben)


Akkor ha nem erdekel ...?????.....


----------



## baltesz (2016 Április 8)

baltesz írta:


> Rendben.Köszönöm


Nem tudom mi történt az éjszaka de be tudok lépni mindenhová. Akárki csinálta köszönöm !!!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 8)

baltesz írta:


> Nem tudom mi történt az éjszaka de be tudok lépni mindenhová. Akárki csinálta köszönöm !!!


Hala istennek hogy sikerult belepni.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Szombat óta van 29 hozzászólásod ezzel a beidézettel együtt.
> És akkor a szokásos kérdés:
> Melyik témát nem éred el? (De nehogy azt írd, hogy a zeneit, mert olyan nincs, mint ahogy egy csomó régi téma is átalakításra került!)
> Na jó, ne is válaszold meg!
> Legutoljára 8 üzenettel ez előtt, itt ebben a témában írtam le:*


a dallamról dalamra nem érem el


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 8)

Nalunk rendben van minden a regisztraciodnal. Gepeld be ujra a canadahun.com vagy csereljel bongeszot.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 8)

huszi0175 írta:


> a dallamról dalamra nem érem el



KÖSZÖNÖM MEG VAN MINDEN!!!!


----------



## qmpp (2016 Április 8)

Most már jó. Volt egy sejtésem, hogy nem nálam van a gond.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 8)

qmpp írta:


> Most már jó. Volt egy sejtésem, hogy nem nálam van a gond.


NAlunk se volt semmi problema a regisztracoddal.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 9)

Sziasztok!

Sajnos nekem sem megy a dallamról dallamra fórum.
Hozzászólások: 20
Eltelt >48 óra
Böngésző private browsing, majd böngésző cserélve, de sajnos így sem megy 
az elvileg jó link, amit a korábbi hozzászólásokból néztem (http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/).
Bár magát a fő fórumthreadot sem találom.

Megnéztétek kérlek?
Előre is is köszönöm,
Krisztián


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 9)

rendben van nalad is minden a regisztracioddal.


----------



## goli2 (2016 Április 9)

igen, már állandó tag vagyok szerintem tegnap óta.
Hmm, most meg megindult és működik .

Nem tudom mi történt, de köszönöm!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 9)

Nalunk rendben van a regisztraciod.


----------



## fecso89 (2016 Április 10)

Szeretem ezt az oldalt és szeretném újra használni a kedvelt témákat. Remélem sikerülni fog. Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## pufi81 (2016 Április 10)

nem tudok még belépni hol a baj bocsánat a zavarásért


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 10)

fecso89 írta:


> Szeretem ezt az oldalt és szeretném újra használni a kedvelt témákat. Remélem sikerülni fog. Üdv mindenkinek.


*Hurrá, csak ne szabálytalanul szedd össze a maradék 19-t!*


pufi81 írta:


> nem tudok még belépni hol a baj bocsánat a zavarásért


*Sehol.
A 2o megvan, már csak a 2 napot várd ki.*


----------



## pufi81 (2016 Április 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Hurrá, csak ne szabálytalanul szedd össze a maradék 19-t!*
> 
> *Sehol.
> A 2o megvan, már csak a 2 napot várd ki.*


koszonom


----------



## berti 20 (2016 Április 10)

Melitta írta:


> Nalunk rendben van a regisztraciod.


szia. állando tag vagyok eddig engedet tölteni midit,stilust most kb egy hónapja semmit,mi az oka?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 10)

Nalunk rendben van a regisztraciod.


----------



## sipix (2016 Április 11)

Valami nincs rendben a fórummal, mert az egyik barátom nem jogosult sem feltöltésre, sem hozzászólás írására, sőt pl. a 'Dallamról-dallamra' altopic nem is látszik számára. A regisztrációja rendben van, mert be tud lépni, csak csinálni nem tud semmit. Ez azóta áll fenn mióta több topicot is töröltek a közelmúltban.


----------



## atox (2016 Április 11)

sipix írta:


> Valami nincs rendben a fórummal, mert az egyik barátom nem jogosult sem feltöltésre, sem hozzászólás írására, sőt pl. a 'Dallamról-dallamra' altopic nem is látszik számára. A regisztrációja rendben van, mert be tud lépni, csak csinálni nem tud semmit. Ez azóta áll fenn mióta több topicot is töröltek a közelmúltban.


Sajnos nálam is ugyanez a helyzet én sem tudok hozzáférni az említett fórumhoz. Kérem az adminisztrátort, hogy nézzen utána, mi lehet az oka. Megvan a 20 hsz-em és a 48 óra időkikötés is lejárt már.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 11)

berti 20 írta:


> szia. állando tag vagyok eddig engedet tölteni midit,stilust most kb egy hónapja semmit,mi az oka?


*Lehet, hogy azért mert az a régi téma már nem is létezik?
Olvass vissza itt!*


sipix írta:


> Valami nincs rendben a fórummal, mert az egyik barátom nem jogosult sem feltöltésre, sem hozzászólás írására, sőt pl. a 'Dallamról-dallamra' altopic nem is látszik számára. A regisztrációja rendben van, mert be tud lépni, csak csinálni nem tud semmit. Ez azóta áll fenn mióta több topicot is töröltek a közelmúltban.


*Olyan nincs, hogy nem jogosult feltöltésre.
Feltölteni minten tag tud bármely témába (a lezárt témákat kivéve).
A Dallamról - dallamra, alfórum nem pedig altéma (olyan itt nincs is) és azok az állandó tagok láthatják akiknek legalább 2o hozzászólása van .*


----------



## florymusic (2016 Április 11)

Kedves Admin

Nálam a helyzet ugyanaz mint az előttem szólóknál: 20 hozzászólás rendben, 48 óra kb. kétszeresen rendben, JAVA frissítve,
böngészők: Opera, Explorer, Chrome. Egyikkel sem látom a Dallamról dallamra alfórumot.

Üdv.:florymusic állandó tag


----------



## bolhass (2016 Április 11)

Érdeklődöm,hogy mikor tudok a régebbi midis fórumokba belépni,mikor leszek jogosult? Választ előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 11)

bolhass írta:


> Érdeklődöm,hogy mikor tudok a régebbi midis fórumokba belépni,mikor leszek jogosult? Választ előre is köszönöm.


*Semmikor.
A témák átalakításra kerültek.
Van ami megszűnt (technikai, jogi vagy más okokból), van ami összevonásra került és vannak új témák.
A témák elenevezése alapján próbáld megtalálni azt ami a számodra érdekes.*


----------



## bolhass (2016 Április 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Semmikor.
> A témák átalakításra kerültek.
> Van ami megszűnt (technikai, jogi vagy más okokból), van ami összevonásra került és vannak új témák.
> A témák elenevezése alapján próbáld megtalálni azt ami a számodra érdekes.*


Köszönöm.


----------



## florymusic (2016 Április 11)

OK
A témák átalakításra kerültek, de a dallamról dallamra alfórumot hol találom? Megszűnt?
Nálam nincs sehol. Még mindig nem vagyok jogosult?
Megnéznétek, hogy mi van? Köszi előre is.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 11)

sipix írta:


> Valami nincs rendben a fórummal, mert az egyik barátom nem jogosult sem feltöltésre, sem hozzászólás írására, sőt pl. a 'Dallamról-dallamra' altopic nem is látszik számára. A regisztrációja rendben van, mert be tud lépni, csak csinálni nem tud semmit. Ez azóta áll fenn mióta több topicot is töröltek a közelmúltban.



Lehet nincs meg a 20 hozzaszolasa? Elarulnad a nevet is ,hogy utana tudjunk nezni mi is miert nem tud belepni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 11)

florymusic írta:


> OK
> A témák átalakításra kerültek, de a dallamról dallamra alfórumot hol találom? Megszűnt?
> Nálam nincs sehol. Még mindig nem vagyok jogosult?
> Megnéznétek, hogy mi van? Köszi előre is.


*Kultúra - Művészet - Zene*
Téma:

499
Üzenet:

219,722

*Dallamról - Dallamra*
*Film, színház, tánc*
*Irodalom*
*Képzőművészet*
*Építészet*
*Tanulás*
*Élni és élni hagyni!( zsidók, cigányok, melegek...*
*Minden, ami telefon*
….


----------



## agakhan (2016 Április 11)

PELLER ANNA - ÉRZEM A BOLONDOD LETTEM


----------



## gabor7922 (2016 Április 11)

atox írta:


> Sajnos nálam is ugyanez a helyzet én sem tudok hozzáférni az említett fórumhoz. Kérem az adminisztrátort, hogy nézzen utána, mi lehet az oka. Megvan a 20 hsz-em és a 48 óra időkikötés is lejárt már.


sziasztok énsem tudok nem találom a zenéket .....


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 11)

gabor7922 írta:


> sziasztok énsem tudok nem találom a zenéket .....



Miért írod ezt, hiszen látod, most is ott nézelődsz!

gabor7922t utoljára itt láttuk:
Ezt a témát nézi: CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016., pillanatokkal ezelőtt


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 11)

Nalunk rendben van a regisztraciotok. Gepeld be ujra a canadahun.com oldalt vagy mas bongeszovel probald meg. Atoxal egyutt.


----------



## florymusic (2016 Április 11)

Minden fórumra be tudok lépni és megjelent nálam a sokak által keresett "dallamról dallamra" is.
Mindegyik böngészővel működik. 

Nem tudom kinek köszönhetem de nagyon KÖSZI


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 11)

Melitta írta:


> Nalunk rendben van a regisztraciotok. Gepeld be ujra a canadahun.com oldalt vagy mas bongeszovel probald meg. Atoxal egyutt.


Kedves Melitta! Én sem tudom használni a fórumot(sipix fórumtárs jelezte), ha a dallamról-dallamra topicot nyitom: " A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal." - üzenetet kapom. A 20 hozzászólásom már rég meg volt, csak törlődtek a régi topicokkal együtt. Köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 11)

Nevedre katintasz lathatod 5 hozzaszolasod van. Ha meg lesz a 20 az automata a tag stuszbol allandotagsagra valt.
Csupan vissza kell olvasgarni mert mar jo parszor leirtuk.


----------



## florymusic (2016 Április 11)

Szia Gergő
Bár nem vagyok Admin, azt tanácsolom, hogy kicsit olvass vissza. Szükséges lesz az újabb 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## florymusic (2016 Április 11)

Bocsi... Picit elkéstem a jótanáccsal


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

UDVOZLOK MINDENKIT -KB MASFEL HONAPJA NEM TUDOK FELTOLTENI MIDI DALOKAT SE LETOLTENI BELEPESKOR AZT A VALASZT KAPOM HOGY NINCS JOGOSULTSAGOM PEDIG TOBB EVEN KERESZTUL MINDEN RENDBEN VOLT MINDEN JOL MUKODOTT KEREM SEGITSETEK, SZIVESEGTEKET
ELORE IS KOSZONOM NEM TUDOM MI LEHET A BAJ.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 12)

mihalko karol írta:


> UDVOZLOK MINDENKIT -KB MASFEL HONAPJA NEM TUDOK FELTOLTENI MIDI DALOKAT SE LETOLTENI BELEPESKOR AZT A VALASZT KAPOM HOGY NINCS JOGOSULTSAGOM PEDIG TOBB EVEN KERESZTUL MINDEN RENDBEN VOLT MINDEN JOL MUKODOTT KEREM SEGITSETEK, SZIVESEGTEKET
> ELORE IS KOSZONOM NEM TUDOM MI LEHET A BAJ.



Írtam neked üzenetet, jobb felső sarokban fogod látni ha megkapod, kattints rá és olvasd el.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 12)

mihalko karol írta:


> UDVOZLOK MINDENKIT -KB MASFEL HONAPJA NEM TUDOK FELTOLTENI MIDI DALOKAT SE LETOLTENI BELEPESKOR AZT A VALASZT KAPOM HOGY NINCS JOGOSULTSAGOM PEDIG TOBB EVEN KERESZTUL MINDEN RENDBEN VOLT MINDEN JOL MUKODOTT KEREM SEGITSETEK, SZIVESEGTEKET
> ELORE IS KOSZONOM NEM TUDOM MI LEHET A BAJ.



A nevedre kattiva latod hany hozzaszolasod van. Hogy allandotag legyel 20 hozzaszolas szukseges ,ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.

http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

UDVOZLOM-NEM ERTEM PONTOSAN A VALASZBOL UGY ERTELMEZEM HOGY CSAK UGY TUDOK BELEPNI A MIDI OLDALAKRA HA 20 HOZZASZOLASOM VAN DE HA NEM TUDOK BELEPNI NEM TUDOK HOZZA SZOLNI SEM VALASZAT ELORE IS KOSZONOM


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 12)

mihalko karol írta:


> UDVOZLOM-NEM ERTEM PONTOSAN A VALASZBOL UGY ERTELMEZEM HOGY CSAK UGY TUDOK BELEPNI A MIDI OLDALAKRA HA 20 HOZZASZOLASOM VAN DE HA NEM TUDOK BELEPNI NEM TUDOK HOZZA SZOLNI SEM VALASZAT ELORE IS KOSZONOM



Leírtam neked hol tudod összegyűjteni, olvasd el légy szíves az üzenetemet.


----------



## agakhan (2016 Április 13)

Gubik Mira, Hertyán Aranka - Az én fiúm az mindig olyan pénztelen_copy02


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 13)

agakhan írta:


> Gubik Mira, Hertyán Aranka - Az én fiúm az mindig olyan pénztelen_copy02


????


----------



## gabor7922 (2016 Április 13)

gabor7922 írta:


> sziasztok énsem tudok nem találom a zenéket .....


IGEN MOST MÁR LÁTOM KÖSZI


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 13)

köszönöm a tájékoztatást

hogyan kell a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni?Bármelyik témában hozzá lehet szólni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 14)

nagy mariska írta:


> köszönöm a tájékoztatást
> 
> hogyan kell a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni?


*Szorgalommal és türelemmel, de csak szabályosan*


> Bármelyik témában hozzá lehet szólni?


*Igen.
De, ha csak itt, ebben a témában csupán 1-2 oldalt visszaolvasnál, kérdés nélkül is megkapnád a válaszokat...*


----------



## everstand (2016 Április 14)

Sajnos továbbra sem elérhetők a zenei fórumok ( pl. szintetizátor gépkönyvek)
Üzenem annak, (hátha olvassa) aki G800-hoz keresett magyar nyelvű könyvet, hogy sajnálom, de nem tudom feltölteni.
Ugyebár a "árverés" rovatba mégsem rakhatom fel!
Az itt olvasott verbális adok-kapok, valamint az üzemeltető (moderátorok) hozzáállása miatt részemről elhagyom az oldalt.
Mindenkinek kívánok további jó időtöltést a kanadai magyarok website-ján!


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 14)

TISZTELT FORUM VEZETO SIKERULT 20 HOZZASZOLAST MEGSZEREZNEM UZENOBEN
IRTA HOGY AKKOR KERHETEM A LINKET A MIDI ZENEKHEZ SZIVESSEGET ELORE IS KOSZONOM
TISZTELETTEL VAROM VALASZAT


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 14)

everstand írta:


> Sajnos továbbra sem elérhetők a zenei fórumok ( pl. szintetizátor gépkönyvek)


*A zenei fórumok elérhetőek, csak te - úgy tűnik lusta vagy még 8, azaz nyolc hozzászólás elkövetésére.
A nick-ed alatt nyilván azért áll a sima tag és nem az állandó tag státusz, mivel nincs meg az ahhoz szükségez 20 érvényes hozzászólás (csak 12).*


> Üzenem annak, (hátha olvassa) aki G800-hoz keresett magyar nyelvű könyvet, hogy sajnálom, de nem tudom feltölteni.
> Ugyebár a "árverés" rovatba mégsem rakhatom fel!
> Az itt olvasott verbális adok-kapok, valamint az üzemeltető (moderátorok) hozzáállása miatt részemről elhagyom az oldalt.


*Nem tudom mire célzol, mert mi tőled, nem kaptunk szinte semmit - mivel nem adtál (verbálisan totál semmit, ami nem gond, hisz ide általában írunk, de írott formában is csupán 12 üzenetet).
Tudod, amikor egy régebbi tagnak is el kell magyarázni, hogy 20 érvényes hozzászólás nélkül nincs kellő joga (ezt ugye egyrészt a regisztrációkor is közli a rendszer, másrészt kb. 30-40 téma elején ott virít az elsó hozzászólásban) -, szóval ott talán nem is érdemes erőlködni.
*


> Mindenkinek kívánok további jó időtöltést a kanadai magyarok website-ján!


*Viszont kívánjuk, bárhová is távozzál.*


mihalko karol írta:


> TISZTELT FORUM VEZETO SIKERULT 20 HOZZASZOLAST MEGSZEREZNEM UZENOBEN
> IRTA HOGY AKKOR KERHETEM A LINKET A MIDI ZENEKHEZ SZIVESSEGET ELORE IS KOSZONOM
> TISZTELETTEL VAROM VALASZAT


*Tisztelt @mihalko karol tagunk!

Gratulálunk a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez! 

Most már csak a 48 órát kell kivárnod (de még az is lehet, hogy kevesebbet).

Nem tudom melyik "fórumvezetőről" írsz, de az biztos, hogy ilyet a CanadaHunon egyikünk sem írt.
Legfeljebb azt, hogy a 20+2 - amiből a +2 nap még hátra van - teljesítése után a rendszer jogosultságot fog adni, hogy az addig nem elérhető témákat is lásd, ahol ESETLEG egy-egy htnx-elt linkes üzenetet "tetszikelve" a rejtett sorok láthatóvá válnak*


----------



## Pintoretto (2016 Április 14)

baltesz írta:


> Hello Adminok.
> Hétvégén megoldottam a 20 hozzászólást, böngészőt cseréltem,java alkalmazást telepítettem.Továbbra sem férek hozzá a midis dolgokhoz,(nincs jogosultságom), dallamról dallmra alfórumot nem is látom ( Nem a régi linken keresztül próbálom) próbálok vissza olvasni látom sokan küzdünk ezzel  Keresem de nem látom ott ahol elvileg lennie kellene. Olvasok hogy mit tanácsoltak még itt a többiek de nem működik.Kérlek ha tudtok segítsetek.Köszi


Én se tudok zenékhez belépni.
Érdekes módon az összes más témájú topic tökéletesen műxik. 20 hsz nélkül is


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 14)

Érdekes dolgok ezek a hozzászólás eltűnések. Azt írták, hogy a fórumok törlésekor hozzászólások is törlődtek, azért kell sokaknak újra gyűjtögetni. Rendszeresen figyeltem a profilomat, és nekem egy sem tűnt el:
Üzenet:
604
Kapott Lájkok:
836
--------------
De, jó lenne egy hogyan is írjam, hogy ne legyen sértődés....felkészültebb csapat. Mert mennek el az emberek, és ez nem jó jel!!! A legutolsó: Agakhan - " ...Nem megy....ezért egy időre elköszönök....."


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Április 14)

És hány hozzászólásod van a Dallamról dallamra topik alatt?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 14)

Chalamade írta:


> És hány hozzászólásod van a Dallamról dallamra topik alatt?



Ott ha jól gondolom, mert megnézni nem fogom, egy darab sincs a kedves hozzászólónak!


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 14)

hg1dmt. írta:


> Érdekes dolgok ezek a hozzászólás eltűnések. Azt írták, hogy a fórumok törlésekor hozzászólások is törlődtek, azért kell sokaknak újra gyűjtögetni. Rendszeresen figyeltem a profilomat, és nekem egy sem tűnt el:
> Üzenet:
> 604
> Kapott Lájkok:
> ...



Az ajtó előtted is nyitva áll! 
Ennek a témának az elnevezése - Problémád van a fórum kezelésével írd ide. Ha neked nincs minek írsz?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 14)

Kedves *hg1dmt.*
*Leirtam mar de megegyszer, hisz az ismetles a tudas anyja.*
*amennyiben torlesre kerul egy topic a hozzaszolasok szama csokken valoban, de a statusz nem valtozik ha mar egyszer meg van az allando tagsag.*

*Nalad nem hianyzik hozzaszolasszam , remek , ezek szerint nem volt feltoltesed vagy hozzaszolasod azokban a topicokban amiket toroltunk.*

*A canadahun nem warez oldal, hanem kozossegi. Aki emiatt elmegy nem tudunk mit tenni, ennel reszletesebben a leheto legerthetobben mar nem tudjuk leirni a tajekoztatast mint ahogy mar majd minden modi megprobalta elmagyarazni.*

*Miben is nem vagyunk felkeszultebbek? a kakan is csomot keresoknek?*
*Lehet segiteni az ujaknak privit irni , hol es hogy tudjak gyorsan megszerezni a 20 hozzaszolast, hogy tudjanak minel elobb allandotagok lenni.*

*Setodes? nem talalod jogosnak? , mikor teged nem erint a problema es allandoan reklamalsz a nem letezo problemakrol.*

*Agakhan regisztraciojaval semmi problema, minden lehetoseg nyitva .*
*Ha van problemaja valamiert , fog nekem irni vagy szol valamelyik modinak.*

*Jo lenne ha valos problemarol irnal es nem feltetelezgetesekrol es masrol. *


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Április 14)

Javaslom a topik átnevezését pisa felmérésre...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 14)

Pintoretto írta:


> Én se tudok zenékhez belépni.


*Ebben az esetben javaslom, hogy olvasd el amit @everstand nak írtam az előző oldalon. (Az ő 12-je neked csak 11.)*


> Érdekes módon az összes más témájú topic tökéletesen műxik. 20 hsz nélkül is


*Mert azok más témájú topic-ok! Kapaszkodj meg!
Te a legális e-book nevű témát sem látod és még egy csomó egyéb témát sem, amit a - még 20 hozzászólással nem rendelkező - korlátozott jogú tagok nem láthatnak.*


hg1dmt. írta:


> Érdekes dolgok ezek a hozzászólás eltűnések. Azt írták, hogy a fórumok törlésekor hozzászólások is törlődtek, azért kell sokaknak újra gyűjtögetni. Rendszeresen figyeltem a profilomat, és nekem egy sem tűnt el:
> Üzenet:
> 604
> Kapott Lájkok:
> ...


*Akkor szerencsés vagy. Bár , mintha pár oldallal előbb Melitta arról írt volna, hogy tucatnyi képedet törölte.*


> De, jó lenne egy hogyan is írjam, hogy ne legyen sértődés....felkészültebb csapat. Mert mennek el az emberek, és ez nem jó jel!!! A legutolsó: Agakhan - " ...Nem megy....ezért egy időre elköszönök....."


*Valóban jó lenne, de egyrészt az sok-sok pénzbe kerül, mert csak mi vagyunk ilyen"elvakultak", hogy tudásunk legjavát adjuk mások szórakozásáért - még, ha te kevesled is - és cserébe semmit sem kérünk.
Ami pedig @agakhan -t illeti, neki más jellegű gondja van és, ha azt letudta, vissza fog térni remélhetőleg.*


Chalamade írta:


> Javaslom a topik átnevezését pisa felmérésre...


*Néha tényleg a PISA eredményeket látom itt tükröződni… *


----------



## subpondere (2016 Április 15)

A 20 hozzászólás március 23 óta megvan.





A dallamról dallamra fórumot mégsem látom.

Mi lehet a probléma ?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 15)

MInt annyiszor leirtuk ujra gepeld be a canadahun.com vagy bongeszot csereljel, mert nalunk allandotag vagy es minden rendben van a regisztracioddal.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 15)

subpondere írta:


> A 20 hozzászólás március 23 óta megvan.
> 
> 
> A dallamról dallamra fórumot mégsem látom.
> ...


*A sütiket törölted?
Mert, ha nem, abból próbálja a régi, már nem élő oldalképet (linket) betölteni...*


----------



## subpondere (2016 Április 15)

Köszönöm most már újra működik !


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 16)

NAGYON SZEPEN KOSZONOM A SEGITSEGET TEGNAPTOL UJBOL TUDOM HASZNALNI A ZENEI OLDALOKAT IS KITUNOEN MUKODIK MINDEN MEGEGYSZER KOSZONOM A SEGITSEGET MERT AZ NELKUL NEM MENT VOLNA


----------



## Jana Lukács (2016 Április 19)

Tudnátok nekem segíteni abban, hogy a "keresztszemes minták a világ minden tájáról V. 2015" miért nem tudok hozzászólni.  Azt írja jogosultság hiányában itt nem válaszolhatsz. (Eddig működött). A segítséget köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 19)

Jana Lukács írta:


> Tudnátok nekem segíteni abban, hogy a "keresztszemes minták a világ minden tájáról V. 2015" miért nem tudok hozzászólni.  Azt írja jogosultság hiányában itt nem válaszolhatsz. (Eddig működött). A segítséget köszönöm!



Szia!

Mert az a téma le lett zárva, írj az újonnan megnyitott témába! 
ide - http://canadahun.com/temak/keresztszemes-mintak-a-vilag-minden-tajarol-vi-2016.56357/page-7


----------



## Jana Lukács (2016 Április 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Mert az a téma le lett zárva, írj az újonnan megnyitott témába!
> ide - http://canadahun.com/temak/keresztszemes-mintak-a-vilag-minden-tajarol-vi-2016.56357/page-7


Köszönöm, ezt nem is figyeltem


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Április 19)

Jana Lukács írta:


> Köszönöm, ezt nem is figyeltem



Semmi gond, most már megtalálod!


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 19)

Melitta írta:


> Nevedre katintasz lathatod 5 hozzaszolasod van. Ha meg lesz a 20 az automata a tag stuszbol allandotagsagra valt.
> Csupan vissza kell olvasgarni mert mar jo parszor leirtuk.


Kedves Melitta! Van már 38 hsz-om, állandó tagságom, csak jogom nincs a dallamokról-dallamokra fórumhoz... Nem süti hiba van, mert 3 böngészőben is próbáltam és töröltem minden cookit is. Sőt egy teljesen idegen gépről is próbáltam, de nem működik... Csináljak új profilt?
Mi lehet a gond? Amúgy a webalapú feltöltés sem megy csak a drag&drop.
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Csika17 (2016 Április 20)

Tisztelt Fórumvezető,
Sajnos nem férek hozzá a kotta anyagokhoz. Müködik a fórum, vagy mi lehet a hiba? Előre is köszönöm a választ


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 20)

dudas gergő írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Van már 38 hsz-om, állandó tagságom, csak jogom nincs a dallamokról-dallamokra fórumhoz... Nem süti hiba van, mert 3 böngészőben is próbáltam és töröltem minden cookit is. Sőt egy teljesen idegen gépről is próbáltam, de nem működik... Csináljak új profilt?
> Mi lehet a gond? Amúgy a webalapú feltöltés sem megy csak a drag&drop.
> Köszönöm a segítséget!


*Jelzem az admin felé, hogy nézze meg a beállításaid, bár szerintem a te gépeden akadhatott össze valami valami mással.*


Csika17 írta:


> Tisztelt Fórumvezető,
> Sajnos nem férek hozzá a kotta anyagokhoz. Müködik a fórum, vagy mi lehet a hiba? Előre is köszönöm a választ


*Január óta volt némi változás.Olvass vissza 3-4 oldalt ebben a témában és megérted.
Ha mégsem: ne a régi könyvjelzőket használd.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 20)

dudas gergő írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Van már 38 hsz-om, állandó tagságom, csak jogom nincs a dallamokról-dallamokra fórumhoz... Nem süti hiba van, mert 3 böngészőben is próbáltam és töröltem minden cookit is. Sőt egy teljesen idegen gépről is próbáltam, de nem működik... Csináljak új profilt?
> Mi lehet a gond? Amúgy a webalapú feltöltés sem megy csak a drag&drop.
> Köszönöm a segítséget!


Nalunk rendben van minden a ragisztracioval.


----------



## irefsik19681013 (2016 Április 21)

oroszne írta:


> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.Na ennyit a 20 hozzászólásról.A dallamról dallamra linkre ennyi a válasz.Bár még nem telt le a 48 óra,minden esetre,ennyit nem kinlódtam a nász éjszakám óta.


Akkor,hogy lehet 20 hozzászólást intézni?



seres900 írta:


> nekem az mp3 alapok kellenének azt hol találom


Mi kellenne 
???


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 21)

Itt hamar osszejon a 20 hozzazolas.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## dudas gergő (2016 Április 21)

Minden müködik  köszönöm a segitséget!


----------



## Atti0044 (2016 Április 23)

hello nekem nem mukodik hiába vagyok beregisztralva akorse megy segícsen valaki koszi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 24)

Atti0044 írta:


> hello nekem nem mukodik hiába vagyok beregisztralva akorse megy segícsen valaki koszi


*Olvass vissza ebben a témában!
Keresd a 2o+2 magyrázatokat, amíg új tag vagy , nem is fog menni….*


----------



## Böhm Norbert (2016 Április 24)

Helló nekem megvan a 20 hozzászolás és még sem tudok belépni a zenei oldalakra mit kellene tenem segitcsen valaki nagyon köszönöm elöre is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 24)

Böhm Norbert írta:


> Helló nekem megvan a 20 hozzászolás és még sem tudok belépni a zenei oldalakra mit kellene tenem segitcsen valaki nagyon köszönöm elöre is



*És a +2 nap?
Az már csak halkan kérdem, hogy ugye nem a régi (gépedre elmentett linken) próbálsz a zenébe belépni?*


----------



## pallag istván (2016 Április 25)

Kedves Flamingo és Melitta, kérlek segítsetek, a dallamról dallamra fórumokat szerettem olvasgatni, tobbszori probalkozas utan sem sikerult megoldanom a problémamat, nem vagyok jogosult a témak megtekintéséhez, hozzaszólasok, konyjelzotorles, sutik torlese, más gép más kereso, visszaolvastam az osszes hozzaszólast, az ott leirtakat kibprobáltam, pl az ott megadott linkekre kattintva sem tudok bejutni a keresett témákhoz. Mit tegyek?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 25)

pallag istván írta:


> Kedves Flamingo és Melitta, kérlek segítsetek, a dallamról dallamra fórumokat szerettem olvasgatni, tobbszori probalkozas utan sem sikerult megoldanom a problémamat, nem vagyok jogosult a témak megtekintéséhez, hozzaszólasok, konyjelzotorles, sutik torlese, más gép más kereso, visszaolvastam az osszes hozzaszólast, az ott leirtakat kibprobáltam, pl az ott megadott linkekre kattintva sem tudok bejutni a keresett témákhoz. Mit tegyek?


*Mit reagál a géped, ha erre kattintasz:* http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/


----------



## pallag istván (2016 Április 25)

Kedves Flamingo sajnos ugyanazt kapom ha a linkre kattintok :
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 25)

pallag istván írta:


> Kedves Flamingo sajnos ugyanazt kapom ha a linkre kattintok :
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal


A sütiket a böngésződből törölted előtte ugye?


----------



## pallag istván (2016 Április 25)

Kedves Flamingo koszonom szépen a segítséget, sikerult, megjelent a dallamrol dallamra topic is, nagyon orulok. Csináltam egy teljes pc tisztogatást, aztán a leírtak alapján mindent mégegyszer és a végén minden ok. Ezer koszonet.


----------



## Szotyori Ágnes (2016 Április 27)

Sziasztok. Segítséget szeretnék kérni tőletek. 
Én már régóta tag vagyok, kb 3 hete a 20 hozzászólásom is meg volt,
de még mindig nem tudok visszakerülni az oldalra.
Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném.
Köszönettel mindenkinek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Április 27)

Szotyori Ágnes írta:


> Sziasztok. Segítséget szeretnék kérni tőletek.
> Én már régóta tag vagyok, kb 3 hete a 20 hozzászólásom is meg volt,
> de még mindig nem tudok visszakerülni *az oldalra*.
> Ha valaki tudna segíteni nagyon megköszönném.
> Köszönettel mindenkinek.


*Milyen oldalra? Hisz most is be vagy jelentkezve.
Ha esetleg valamelyik régi zenei témát keresnéd, olvass vissza ebben a témában és megtalálod, hogy miért nem találod.*


----------



## Szotyori Ágnes (2016 Április 28)

Köszi Sikerült


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

Hát nekem meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig nem látom a dallamról dallamra topikot


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 4)

Melitta írta:


> Az allandotagsaghoz 20 hzaszolas szukseges, ami hamar osszejon a szojatekok topicban.
> 
> http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/
> A nevedre kattintva lathatod a hozzaszolasaid szamat. Jelenleg 12 van.


Szia Melitta szeretném megkérdezni a20 hozzászólás megvan mi a teendőm.Bocsánat de tényleg nem tudom hogyan tovább.Annyi minden tanács van itt hogy már nem is értem.A régi saját munkák, midik és mp3 alapokhoz szeretnék hozzáférést kapni.Segitségedet előre is köszönöm.


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Május 5)

Érdeklődök:* Hová tűntek el a a ZENÉS oldalak?*


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Május 5)

elenor20 írta:


> Hát nekem meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig nem látom a dallamról dallamra topikot


Nekm is ugyanez a problémám!


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 5)

titanella írta:


> Szia Melitta szeretném megkérdezni a20 hozzászólás megvan mi a teendőm.Bocsánat de tényleg nem tudom hogyan tovább.Annyi minden tanács van itt hogy már nem is értem.A régi saját munkák, midik és mp3 alapokhoz szeretnék hozzáférést kapni.Segitségedet előre is köszönöm.


Melitta nagyon szépen köszönöm rendben megy minden.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 6)

titanella írta:


> Szia Melitta szeretném megkérdezni a20 hozzászólás megvan *mi a teendőm*.


*Szia!
Neked semmi teendőd. Csupán ki kell várnod a max 48 órát, de amint látom, már meg is kaptad a jogosultságokat.*


> Bocsánat de tényleg nem tudom hogyan tovább.Annyi minden tanács van itt hogy már nem is értem.A *régi* saját munkák, midik és mp3 alapokhoz szeretnék hozzáférést kapni.Segitségedet előre is köszönöm.


*Aki vette a fáradságot és visszaolvasott ebben a témában, az tudja, hogy az átszervezés miatt a régi linkek már nem élnek.*


B Szabó Imre írta:


> Érdeklődök:* Hová tűntek el a a ZENÉS oldalak?*


*Neked is Jó napot!
Nyugdíjba vonultak. Helyettük jöttek az újak...*


tomika222 írta:


> Nekm is ugyanez a problémám!


*Akkor rád is érvényesek a fenti sorok.*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Május 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Neked is Jó napot!
> Nyugdíjba vonultak. Helyettük jöttek az újak...


Jó napot, és üdvözletem! Köszönöm szépen a választ. Idézet: "*Nyugdíjba vonultak. Helyettük jöttek az újak..."
Hol találom az új oldalakat? Kérlek segíts! 
Köszönöm.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 8)

20 hozaszols szukseges,hogy allandotag legyel, ami hamar osszjon a szojatek topicban.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 8)

B Szabó Imre írta:


> Jó napot, és üdvözletem! Köszönöm szépen a választ. Idézet: "*Nyugdíjba vonultak. Helyettük jöttek az újak..."
> Hol találom az új oldalakat? Kérlek segíts!
> Köszönöm.*


*Előttem az admin megválaszolta (csak az állandó tagi státusztól elérhetőek).*


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Remélem 20 hozzászólás után én is keresgélhetek a dallamrol dallamra fórumon. Mennyi időt kell várni?


----------



## AndiC (2016 Május 9)

kuplung987 írta:


> Remélem 20 hozzászólás után én is keresgélhetek a dallamrol dallamra fórumon. *Mennyi időt kell várni?*



utolso bejegyzesedtol szamitva 48 orat.


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Május 13)

Egy kis segítséget kérnék.
Profil oldalamon a hozzászólásaid:helyett hibaüzenetet kapok.
A keresőt sem tudom használni,a válasz: hibaüzenet.

A segítséget előre is köszönöm.
Csanya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 14)

Csabóanya írta:


> Egy kis segítséget kérnék.
> Profil oldalamon a hozzászólásaid:helyett hibaüzenetet kapok.
> A keresőt sem tudom használni,a válasz: hibaüzenet.
> 
> ...



*Én azt látom, hogy te magad szóltál hozzá utoljára (szerdán) a profiloldaladhoz.
a hiba nálad lehet.
Javaslom, lépj ki a CH-ból, töröld a sütiket és lépj be újra. Ez többnyire segít.*


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2016 Május 14)

Jó reggelt.
Nem tudok hozzáférni a könyvekhez, ha beírom a keresőbe, hogy pl epub kiírja hogy hiba, nem található. Mi lehet a gond? Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 14)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Jó reggelt.
> Nem tudok hozzáférni a könyvekhez, ha beírom a keresőbe, hogy pl epub kiírja hogy hiba, nem található. Mi lehet a gond? Köszönöm


*Valószíűleg 2o alá csökkent a hozzászólásaid száma, amit visszatornásztál. Most várnod kell max 48 órát, hogy újra állandó taggá válj.
Ha 2 nap elteltével sem változik a státuszod, jelezd és az admin megvizsgálja.*


----------



## Hortenzia 1977 (2016 Május 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Valószíűleg 2o alá csökkent a hozzászólásaid száma, amit visszatornásztál. Most várnod kell max 48 órát, hogy újra állandó taggá válj.
> Ha 2 nap elteltével sem változik a státuszod, jelezd és az admin megvizsgálja.*


Köszi, de mikor belépek 23 hozzászólást ír ki, meg egy csomó kapott lájkot, szóval a régieket. Várok akkor türelmesen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 14)

*Aki a keresőt használná, egyelőre nem tudja Ez valami új hibajelenség. A webmester felé jelezzük, mert központi - mindenkinél előforduló hiba.
Addig a Google keresőjét használhatjátok pótlásként, a keresett kifejezés végéhez odaírva, hogy site:canadahun.com*


----------



## Csabóanya (2016 Május 14)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Aki a keresőt használná, egyelőre nem tudja Ez valami új hibajelenség. A webmester felé jelezzük, mert központi - mindenkinél előforduló hiba.
> Addig a Google keresőjét használhatjátok pótlásként, a keresett kifejezés végéhez odaírva, hogy site:canadahun.com*



Az előző tanácsodat megfogadtam, de nem jártam sikerrel.
Most megpróbálom a Google keresővel.

Köszönöm:

Csanya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 14)

Hortenzia 1977 írta:


> Köszi, de mikor belépek 23 hozzászólást ír ki, meg egy csomó kapott lájkot, szóval a régieket. Várok akkor türelmesen


*A beállításaid rendben vannak.
Keddig (mivel hétfő ünnep) várni kell.*
Lehet, hogy mellékszála a központi hibának, ami a kötelező szoftverfrissítés után jött elő.


----------



## ArnoldGames980417 (2016 Május 15)

Szia FLamingo! Tag vagyok 2013 óta aktívan mindig innen töltöttem le sőt töltöttem is fel zenéket... Hova lettek az MP3-ak fórum részek akármire rámegyek.. nincs jogosultságom stb stb... minek jött ez az új módosítás? Ha kérhetném utána néznél nekem hogy miért nincs jogosultságom a zenei topicokra. Pedig meg van a 20 HSZ...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 16)

ArnoldGames980417 írta:


> Szia FLamingo! Tag vagyok 2013 óta aktívan mindig innen töltöttem le sőt töltöttem is fel zenéket... Hova lettek az MP3-ak fórum részek akármire rámegyek.. nincs jogosultságom stb stb... minek jött ez az új módosítás? Ha kérhetném utána néznél nekem hogy miért nincs jogosultságom a zenei topicokra. Pedig meg van a 20 HSZ...


*Mint láthatod, az admin vette a kérésed. Megvizsgálja a beállításaid.
De addig is : a régi témák átalakultak, tehát régi könyvjelzők már nem élnek.
Ha a böngésződbe automatikusan mentett linkeken keresztül próbálsz meg elérni RÉGI témákat, nem fog menni.
Olvass vissza itt, hogy miket tanácsolok (sütitörlés….), lehet, hogy ez is segít.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 17)

*Ismét működik a saját (CH) kereső.*


----------



## Perlalba (2016 Május 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ismét működik a saját (CH) kereső.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 17)

Perlalba írta:


>


Továbbítom a webmester felé


----------



## Perlalba (2016 Május 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Továbbítom a webmester felé


Koszonjuk  Ahogy olvastam, mar mindenki ketsegbe volt esve  Orok halank nektek


----------



## betyus11 (2016 Május 26)

Bocsi kernek egy kis utba igazitast. Minden hozzaszolas megvan az mp harmas alapokat megsem talalom. Segits kerlek. Fontos lenne. Koszonom


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 26)

betyus11 írta:


> Bocsi kernek egy kis utba igazitast. Minden hozzaszolas megvan az mp harmas alapokat megsem talalom. Segits kerlek. Fontos lenne. Koszonom



Nem értem a beírásodat.
_betyus11t utoljára itt láttuk: Ezt a témát nézi: CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016. 5 perccel ezelőtt_
Ha ott vagy akkor mit nem látsz?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Május 27)

betyus11 írta:


> Bocsi kernek egy kis utba igazitast. Minden hozzaszolas megvan az mp harmas alapokat megsem talalom. Segits kerlek. Fontos lenne. Koszonom


*Tessék itt visszaolvasni!
Néhány régi téma törlésre/átalakításra került.
Többek között az is. Helyette az van amit néztél.*


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 16)

Szeretnék bemenni a CSAK saját munkák,midik mp3alapok,karaoke csatolások 2016. és nem tudok bemenni.mi lehet a hiba ?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 16)

Evike63 írta:


> Szeretnék bemenni a CSAK saját munkák,midik mp3alapok,karaoke csatolások 2016. és nem tudok bemenni.mi lehet a hiba ?



Nem vagy még állandó tag!


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 16)

Mi kell az állandó tagsághoz ,vagy mennyit kell várni hogy állandó tag legyek ?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 16)

20 hozaszolas ami hamar osszejon a szojatek topicban.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/

Ha visszaolvasnal ebbe a topicba sokszor leirtuk mar.


----------



## Evike63 (2016 Június 16)

oké,de én úgy láttam ha névjegyemre kattintva ,majd tovább a hozzászólásaidra kattintva ,hogy nekem a hozzászólások száma 25,vagy az már nem számít ?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 16)

Nevedre kattintva lathatod most 19 hozzaszolasod van.


----------



## kanocpapa (2016 Június 19)

sziasztok! miért nem tudok hangoskönyvet letölteni? hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, megjelenek a kedvelők között, de a linkeket nem látom. felül látok egy folyamatjelzőt, de az a nevéhez híven folyamatosan jelez és ennyi. előre is köszönöm a segítséget!  üdv


----------



## saga3 (2016 Június 19)

kanocpapa írta:


> hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, megjelenek a kedvelők között, de a linkeket nem látom.



Ha a "Hangoskönyv és társai II." témáról van szó (ezt a fontos infót nem írtad meg), akkor az a Téma zárva van, így onnan már ez nem fog menni!

Megnéztem, nekem sem oldódnak fel ezek a tartalmak.


----------



## kanocpapa (2016 Június 19)

köszönöm! tényleg ő volt az!


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 19)

kanocpapa írta:


> sziasztok! miért nem tudok hangoskönyvet letölteni? hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, megjelenek a kedvelők között, de a linkeket nem látom. felül látok egy folyamatjelzőt, de az a nevéhez híven folyamatosan jelez és ennyi. előre is köszönöm a segítséget!  üdv


Amelyiknél nem jelenik meg a link, annál légy szíves jelentést használni. Segítünk hogy letölthesd.


saga3 írta:


> Ha a "Hangoskönyv és társai II." témáról van szó (ezt a fontos infót nem írtad meg), akkor az a Téma zárva van, így onnan már ez nem fog menni!
> 
> Megnéztem, nekem sem oldódnak fel ezek a tartalmak.



Ne írj butaságot, használd inkább a jelentés gombot és segítünk.


----------



## kanocpapa (2016 Június 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Amelyiknél nem jelenik meg a link, annál légy szíves jelentést használni. Segítünk hogy letölthesd.
> 
> 
> Ne írj butaságot, használd inkább a jelentés gombot és segítünk.


nem tudom mennyire butaság, de a hangoskönyv 2-nél, kb a 40, oldalig egy linket se látok. de nem érdekes, közben megszereztem máshonnan, a többinél pedig nincs a rejtés funkció. megnéztem a hangoskönyv 3-at, ott pedig működik minden rendesen. köszi a segítséget, nagyon aranyosak vagytok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Június 20)

kanocpapa írta:


> nem tudom mennyire butaság, de a hangoskönyv 2-nél, kb a 40, oldalig egy linket se látok. de nem érdekes, közben megszereztem máshonnan, a többinél pedig nincs a rejtés funkció. megnéztem a hangoskönyv 3-at, ott pedig működik minden rendesen. köszi a segítséget, nagyon aranyosak vagytok!


*Nem butaság.
Ha a régi linkek elhalnak, az azt tartalmazó üzenettben még maradhat hasznos infó, ezért azt nem mindig töröljük.
Így lehetnek "link nélküli" hozzászóláspk is.*


----------



## Csiiibe (2016 Június 23)

További segitséget kérek! Az Ezoterikus könyvletöltések IV. lezárt részéből szerettem volna letölteni. Azt a segitséget kaptam, hogy a Jelentést (gondolom a gombot) használjam, de én ott nem látom azt a gombot. Lehet már a szemem is jojozik a sok olvasástól!  Amit szerettem volna letölteni az az 56. feltöltés a védikus asztrológiáról összeállitott pakk. Hogyan lehet kicsalogatni ezeket a linkeket, vagy már nem is lehet? 
Köszönöm a választ előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Június 23)

Csiiibe írta:


> További segitséget kérek! Az Ezoterikus könyvletöltések IV. lezárt részéből szerettem volna letölteni. Azt a segitséget kaptam, hogy a Jelentést (gondolom a gombot) használjam, de én ott nem látom azt a gombot. Lehet már a szemem is jojozik a sok olvasástól!  Amit szerettem volna letölteni az az 56. feltöltés a védikus asztrológiáról összeállitott pakk. Hogyan lehet kicsalogatni ezeket a linkeket, vagy már nem is lehet?
> Köszönöm a választ előre is!


*Minden hozzászólás alján (így ez alatt is) ott van középtájon a "jelent" felirat.
Ha már lezárt témában nyomod a tetsziket és nem jön elő a rejtett tartalom, akkor használd.
Ezzel jelzen nekünk, moderátoroknak, hogy hibát találtál a működésben.
Azonnali reagálást ne várj, de egy napon belül általában megvizsgáljuk.
Ha eltűnik a hozzászólás, akkor elhalt benne a link, amin mi nem tudunk segíteni, mert a hozzászólást nem mi írtuk, ezért töröljük.*


----------



## Csiiibe (2016 Június 23)

Kedves Flamingo!
Köszönöm szépen a gyors segítséget, már le is töltöttem amit szerettem volna! További jó munkát kívánok!


----------



## Sándorné Vasvári Katalin (2016 Július 5)

nandistyle írta:


> üdv: a fórumok eltüntek.


én is keresem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 6)

Sándorné Vasvári Katalin írta:


> én is keresem.


*Aki keres, az talál.
De jelen esetben ehhez előbb (ismét) el kell érni az állandó tagságot.(Ami neked még +19)*


----------



## ☆Gyurikaa☆ (2016 Július 6)

Mi ertelme van ide regisztralni ha egyik forumba sem nezhetek be es kerhetek vagy esetleg olvashatok utanna annak ami erdekel?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 6)

☆Gyurikaa☆ írta:


> Mi ertelme van ide regisztralni ha egyik forumba sem nezhetek be es kerhetek vagy esetleg olvashatok utanna annak ami erdekel?


*Ha így állsz hozzá - semmi!

De, ha a valamit valamiért elv nem idegen tőled, akkor nagyon is van értelme.

Egyébként pedig csak a könyvekkel kapcsolatos (no meg az üzemeltetők számára fenntartott) témába korlátozott a betekintés.
Ha viszont a 20 szükséges hozzászóláson rugózol, visszakérdeznék: 
Miért is ne vonatkozna rád a szabály, amikor a majd félmillió többi tagra ugyanolyan érvénnyel bír?*


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 7)

☆Gyurikaa☆ írta:


> Mi ertelme van ide regisztralni ha egyik forumba sem nezhetek be es kerhetek vagy esetleg olvashatok utanna annak ami erdekel?


Én jobban megértem
Hiszen ahhoz hogy valahová csatlakozzon az ember.ELŐBB meg kell tudnia érdemes-e?
Ehhez olvasgatnia szükséges az az betekintés és keresési lehetőség
Ám azt már nem értem:
Ha egyszer regisztrált tehát döntött
Akkor miért nem igyekszik a 200 üzenet minimális követelményt megszerezni?
Onnét a saját kérdése okafogyottá válik.
Az alapkérdésben igazat adok neki.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 7)

tornando írta:


> Én jobban megértem
> Hiszen ahhoz hogy valahová csatlakozzon az ember.ELŐBB meg kell tudnia érdemes-e?
> Ehhez olvasgatnia szükséges az az betekintés és keresési lehetőség
> Ám azt már nem értem:
> ...


Csupán 20 az a 200… 
Amúgy meg, betekinteni, keresni (hozzászólni) lehet, csak az eredményt 100%-ban csak az állandó tagi státusztól lehet elvárni.


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 7)

Ám azt már nem értem:
Ha egyszer regisztrált tehát döntött
Akkor miért nem igyekszik *a 20 üzenet minimális követelményt *megszerezni?
Onnét a saját kérdése okafogyottá válik.
Az alapkérdésben igazat adok neki.


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Július 7)

tornando írta:


> Az alapkérdésben igazat adok neki.



Miben is?


----------



## tornando (2016 Július 7)

Chalamade írta:


> Miben is?


Ha visszaolvastál láthattad:


> Hiszen ahhoz hogy valahová csatlakozzon az ember.ELŐBB meg kell tudnia érdemes-e?
> Ehhez olvasgatnia szükséges az az betekintés és keresési lehetőség


De ez már nem is érdekes, hisz regisztrált.
De elviekben igazat adok neki.(legalábbis jobban megértem)


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Július 7)

Akkor jelentkezz ki és nézd meg vendégként mit látsz az oldalból...
Még mindig igaza van?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 9)

Chalamade írta:


> Akkor jelentkezz ki és nézd meg vendégként mit látsz az oldalból...
> Még mindig igaza van?


Ha én egy boltba bemegyek, nézegethetem a legjobb áruk csomagolását, de, hogy az enyém lehessen, meg kell vásárolnom.
Addig csak a külcsínt lát(hat)om.
Nálunk a "kassza" az aktivitás, azaz a hsz szm 20 felett tartása… (Természetesen a mindenkori szabályoknak megfelelen megtett hsz-ekrők van szó.)


----------



## Chalamade (2016 Július 10)

Akikért abszolút nem kár.
a CH olyan abszurd módon libeláris, hogy a neten párját ritkítja.
Csak a magyarok képesek egy ingyenes, önkéntes alapon működtetett, tartalommal feltöltött site-on követelőzni, jogokról szövegelni.
De képtelen megtalálni és elolvasni az oldal szabályzatát, feltételeket.
Ha átrendezik a fórum struktúráját megtalálja ezt a topikot, hogy néha alpári módon reklamáljon, de nem tudja, hova kattintson a főoldalért, ha hibaüzenetet kap.
És echte magyar fórumon általában egy ilyen beszólásért tartósan "reptetik", itt nem.
És tévedsz, ne férjen hozzá, pont mert magyar. Akkor jönne, vinne, menne.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 11)

Off
*Tagjaink jelentős része (majd fele) nem magyar állampolgár és büszkék vagyunk arra számos olyan tagunk is van, aki egyáltalán nem tud magyarul.
Mivel deklarált célunk a magyar (és természetesen mellette az egyetemes) kultúra terjesztése, örömmel üdvözlünk mindenkit, aki ugyanezen elveket vallja.
De ez csupán az érem egyik oldala.

Mert illik ezekhez az elvekhez tartani is magunkat.
Sajnálatosan a vitakultúránk (főként a politikai) nem áll kimagasló szinten, ezért is van az, hogy a CH-n a politikát igyekszünk a minimálisra korlátozni.
Sokan félreértik (legalábbis szerintünk) a magyar, mint jelző, definícióját.
Mert például a 13 aradi vértanú a fényes példa rá, hogy lehet valaki úgy is magyar, hogy nem beszéli a nyelvet és hozhatnék példát arra is, hogy aki beszéli, attól még nem biztos, hogy megilleti a magyar jelző (de inkábbb nem teszem).

Viszont, mivel egy demokrációban is léteznek szabályok (amit nem mindig a többség állít fel és fogad el), nálunk is hozni kellett néhányat.
Amennyiben valaki nem kívánja ezeket elfogadni, nem gond. Váljunk el békességben és ki-ki menjen továbbb a maga útján.

De az nem megy, hogy egy magántulajdonban lévő oldalra beregisztráló személy fél millió másik - a szabályokat többé kevésbé betartó - tag ellenében maga akarja megszabni a korlátokat, néha (vagy nem is néha) megsértve a tulajdonos és az oldalt fenntartók, esetleg egy vagy több másik tag személyét.

Majd félmillióan vagyunk. Közösség. De nem kötelező ide csatlakozni és tartozni. Ha valaki tag akar maradni, de valamivel nem ért egyet, kultúrált módon jelezheti, de felesleges "mózesi kinyilatkoztatásként" megtenni.
Ráadásul, ha személlyel van gondja, a privát levelezés főként erre lett kitalálva, mert az csak kettejükre tartozik.
Ha pedig az oldallal kapcsolatos a kritika, az a megfelelő témában, a megfelelő módon megteheti, de a szabályok attól még szabályok maradnak.
Ezt kéretik nem elfelejteni.*
On


----------



## pixyke (2016 Július 13)

Sziasztok! Napok óta nem tudom a keresőt használni. Kiáll hibaüzenettel : "The search could not be completed. Please try again later." És később is ezt írja. Nálam van a hiba? Köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 13)

pixyke írta:


> Sziasztok! Napok óta nem tudom a keresőt használni. Kiáll hibaüzenettel : "The search could not be completed. Please try again later." És később is ezt írja. Nálam van a hiba? Köszi!


*Nem.
Központi a hiba, már dolgoznak is rajta, de még nem látszik, hogy mikorra sikerül kijavítani.
Addig is a szokásos (Google a site:canadahun.com kiegészítéssel).*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2016 Július 14)

Nekem technikai jellegű kérdésem van (nézzétek el, hogy nem szöszöltem végig a 220 oldalt, hátha válaszra lelek).
Hogyan tudom törölni a Privát beszélgetéseimet/üzeneteimet, amikre már nincs szükségem ? Biztosan én vagyok bamba, de nem találtam törlés gombot/opciót.
Köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 15)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Nekem technikai jellegű kérdésem van (nézzétek el, hogy nem szöszöltem végig a 220 oldalt, hátha válaszra lelek).
> Hogyan tudom törölni a Privát beszélgetéseimet/üzeneteimet, amikre már nincs szükségem ? Biztosan én vagyok bamba, de nem találtam törlés gombot/opciót.
> Köszönöm.


*Bár a priviket a szerver tárolja (különben csak arról az egy eszközről tudnál lefolytatni egy beszélgetéssort, amelyen elkezdted), van mód a feleslegesek törlésére.
Egy adott beszélgetéssor első üzenetében felül található egy*
Megjelölés olvasatlanként Kedvencek közé Beszélgetés elhagyása *sor.
Az utolsóra (kissé fura magyarítás, de ez van), azaz a beszélgetés elhagyása-ra kattintva megjelenik egy (angol nyelvű) lapocska.
Itt kiválaszthatod, hogy fogadsz-e még az adott témában priviket vagy mehet az egész a kukába.
(Természetesen itt hiába kattintasz az ebben az üzenetben lévő mintasorra, hibát fog kiírni, mer az az én egyik privát levelezésemre vonatkozna.)*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2016 Július 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Bár a priviket a szerver tárolja (különben csak arról az egy eszközről tudnál lefolytatni egy beszélgetéssort, amelyen elkezdted), van mód a feleslegesek törlésére.
> Egy adott beszélgetéssor első üzenetében felül található egy*
> Megjelölés olvasatlanként Kedvencek közé Beszélgetés elhagyása *sor.
> Az utolsóra (kissé fura magyarítás, de ez van), azaz a beszélgetés elhagyása-ra kattintva megjelenik egy (angol nyelvű) lapocska.
> ...



Köszönöm a gyors választ !  Az utolsó mondatra:


----------



## 195308 (2016 Július 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Off
> *Tagjaink jelentős része (majd fele) nem magyar állampolgár, *
> On


Tagjaink jelentős része (majd fele) nem magyar állampolgár,?????

Bemutatkozás
A Canadahun 2002 óta a naponta frissülő tartalmak, írások által az egyik leglátogatottabb 
külföldi magyar oldal,.....
A felhasználók 85%-a Magyarországról, 3,5%-a Romániából érkezik.
http://canadahun.com/CanadaHun.com-mediaajanlat.pdf


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 17)

195308 írta:


> Tagjaink jelentős része (majd fele) nem magyar állampolgár,?????
> 
> Bemutatkozás
> A Canadahun 2002 óta a naponta frissülő tartalmak, írások által az egyik leglátogatottabb
> ...


Ok , akkor a "jelentős része (kb 15%-a)...".


----------



## LoKII (2016 Július 18)

Sziasztok én sem tudok belépni 20 db kommentet kell írnom hogy jogosult legyek a belépésre?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 19)

LoKII írta:


> Sziasztok én sem tudok belépni 20 db kommentet kell írnom hogy jogosult legyek a belépésre?


*Hová nem tudsz belépni?
A CH-ba? Hisz itt a kommented.
Az ebook-ba. Oda valóban csak - állandó tagi státusztól jár a belépés.
Annak pedig tényleg egyik feltétele, hogy legalább 20 hsz-ed legyen.*


----------



## LoKII (2016 Július 19)

A saját munkák Mp3 midik 2016 ba nem tudok belépni mert nem vagyok jogosult


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 20)

LoKII írta:


> A saját munkák Mp3 midik 2016 ba nem tudok belépni mert nem vagyok jogosult


*Így van.
Tekintve, hogy van össz-vissz 4 hozzászólásod...*


----------



## LoKII (2016 Július 21)

de akkor az is számít ha ide kommentelek igaz ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 21)

LoKII írta:


> de akkor az is számít ha ide kommentelek igaz ?


*Így igaz! Bármely témába írhatsz, az számít.
De, ha off (mint az előző), törlésre kerül minden figyelmeztetés nélkül*


----------



## LoKII (2016 Július 21)

értem. tehát akkor legyen valamilyen értelme ne csak olyan hogy mondjuk sziasztok vagy ilyesmi ?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Július 21)

Itt hamar osszejon.
http://canadahun.com/forums/szójátékok-és-játékok.101/


----------



## LoKII (2016 Július 21)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## gizi39 (2016 Július 26)

Tisztelt Szerkesztők!
Néhány hete találtam rá itt egy témára, melyben legalább 60 oldalról lehetett letölteni rádiójátékokat és hangoskönyveket. 
Nem csak meséket, hanem klasszikus és kortárs regények felolvasását, régi rádiójátékokat is tartalmazott.
Szerettem volna folytatni a böngészést, de sajnos "elvesztettem" az elérhetőséget. A pontos címére nem emlékszem, ezért nem találom. 
Kaphatnék-e segítséget?
Köszönettel: Gizi39


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Július 26)

gizi39 írta:


> Tisztelt Szerkesztők!
> Néhány hete találtam rá itt egy témára, melyben legalább 60 oldalról lehetett letölteni rádiójátékokat és hangoskönyveket.
> Nem csak meséket, hanem klasszikus és kortárs regények felolvasását, régi rádiójátékokat is tartalmazott.
> Szerettem volna folytatni a böngészést, de sajnos "elvesztettem" az elérhetőséget. A pontos címére nem emlékszem, ezért nem találom.
> ...


Mivel te felsoroltad a fél Irodalom alfórumot, csak egy témát ajánlok:* Hangoskönyv és társai III.*
ennek a környékén lesz a többi is.


----------



## gizi39 (2016 Július 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mivel te felsoroltad a fél Irodalom alfórumot, csak egy témát ajánlok:* Hangoskönyv és társai III.*
> ennek a környékén lesz a többi is.


Hálásan köszönöm a segítséget. Viszont kívánom.


----------



## Martandi (2016 Augusztus 7)

pallag istván írta:


> Kedves Flamingo sajnos ugyanazt kapom ha a linkre kattintok :
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal


Sziasztok, segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Évek óta állandó tag vagyok, mégis a fenti hibát kapom bejelentkezéskor. Szabályt nem sértettem, ezért nem értem, hogy mi történhetett. Központilag lettem korlátozva?


----------



## Martandi (2016 Augusztus 7)

Martandi írta:


> Sziasztok, segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Évek óta állandó tag vagyok, mégis a fenti hibát kapom bejelentkezéskor. Szabályt nem sértettem, ezért nem értem, hogy mi történhetett. Központilag lettem korlátozva?


Most látom, hogy új tagként jelentem meg. Ez hogy lehet, időközben csak az e-mail címemet módosítottam. Tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Augusztus 7)

Martandi írta:


> Most látom, hogy új tagként jelentem meg. Ez hogy lehet, időközben csak az e-mail címemet módosítottam. Tudnátok segíteni?



Szia!

23 üzeneted van most, várd meg amíg a fórum frissít, ez ma este bármikor megtörténhet. Ha még holnap is új tag vagy írj Melittának egy privát üzenetet légy szíves, és kérd meg, hogy állítsa be a státuszodat állandó tagnak.


----------



## Martandi (2016 Augusztus 7)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> 23 üzeneted van most, várd meg amíg a fórum frissít, ez ma este bármikor megtörténhet. Ha még holnap is új tag vagy írj Melittának egy privát üzenetet légy szíves, és kérd meg, hogy állítsa be a státuszodat állandó tagnak.


Szia, nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors segítséget.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Augusztus 7)

> Kedves Flamingo sajnos ugyanazt kapom ha a linkre kattintok :
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal



KAttintsal a forumra , vagy uj bongezot hasznalj, allandotag vagy es nem vagy korlatozva sehogy.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Augusztus 7)

Martandi írta:


> Szia, nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors segítséget.



Látod, már sikerült is, állandó tag vagy! Gratulálok!


----------



## Martandi (2016 Augusztus 7)

Igen, már minden rendben van, ez tényleg nagyon gyors volt. Napok óta próbálkoztam, de sajnos csak most kezdtem visszaolvasni, hogy mi történhetett. Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## vberco (2016 Augusztus 19)

Hali!!!! Én azelőtt mindig írogattam, töltögettem. Most pedig semmi. Sem az MP3 saját munkák sem más zenei oldalra nem tudok belépni!!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Augusztus 19)

vberco írta:


> Hali!!!! Én azelőtt mindig írogattam, töltögettem. Most pedig semmi. Sem az MP3 saját munkák sem más zenei oldalra nem tudok belépni!!!


Hali!
Ha újra eléred az állandó tagi státuszt (20hsz), újra töltögethetsz.
De amíg csak 11 van...


----------



## vberco (2016 Augusztus 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Hali!
> Ha újra eléred az állandó tagi státuszt (20hsz), újra töltögethetsz.
> De amíg csak 11 van...


Köszönöm szépen a választ és a segítséget!!!!!


----------



## metab (2016 Szeptember 5)

Kérem regisztrációm törlését.
A segítséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Szeptember 6)

metab írta:


> Kérem regisztrációm törlését.
> A segítséget előre is köszönöm.


*Jeleztem az admin felé.*


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Talán kell várni 48 orát akor fogd látni a dallamroll dallamra


----------



## pattinto (2016 Október 3)

értem már.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Október 4)

pattinto írta:


> értem már.


Akkor a - még hiányzó 18-t remélhetőleg szabályosan össze is szeded.


----------



## 57310soma (2016 Október 9)

Üdv!

E-Book vegyes /szakacskonyv, magazinok stb --- Élet és Tudomány 1953/44
" Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra."
Majd az oldal alján:
(Jogosultság hiányában itt nem válaszolhatsz.)

Miért??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Október 10)

57310soma írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> E-Book vegyes /szakacskonyv, magazinok stb --- Élet és Tudomány 1953/44
> " Rejtett tartalom: A tartalom megjelenítéséhez kattints a 'Tetszik' gombra."
> ...


*A konkrét üzenetet jelentsd a jelentő gombbal (az adott hozzászólás alatt középtájt).
Valószínű, hogy egy lezárt témában van a hibásan konvertált hozzászólás.
Ha jelented, amikor a moderátor odaér, megvizsgálja.*


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 17)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


Udv.Olyan problemam van hogy nem tudok midiket feltolteni.miert irja ki hogy nem vagyok jogosult a megtekinteshez hiszen regisztralt tag vagyok.koszonom szepen a segitseget.mulatos imi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Október 18)

mulatos imi írta:


> Udv.Olyan problemam van hogy nem tudok midiket feltolteni.miert irja ki hogy nem vagyok jogosult a megtekinteshez hiszen regisztralt tag vagyok.koszonom szepen a segitseget.mulatos imi


*Regisztrált vagy, de csak új státuszú. Ha eléred az állandó státuszt, akor lesz jogosultságod a midi (könyves és pár más) téma megtekintéséhez.
Ez benne volt a regisztrációs tájékoztatóban (persze azt ugyan ki olvassa el).
Az állandó tagi státusz eléréséhez - csak ebben a témában kb. 50 beírásban - megtalálható, hogy mi kell (könnyítésül: keresd a 20+2-t).*


----------



## mulatos imi (2016 Október 18)

nekem is megvan a20 hozzaszolas es nemenged letoltenu azt irja nem vagyok jogosult a megtekinteshez


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Október 19)

mulatos imi írta:


> nekem is megvan a20 hozzaszolas es nemenged letoltenu azt irja nem vagyok jogosult a megtekinteshez


*Ledaráltál gyorsan vagy 10 viccet, majd egy percet sem várva már írtad is, hogy hiába van meg a 20.

Pedig, ha rendesen átolvastad ezt a témát, tudnád, hogy fél-egy órányit várni kell amíg a szerver frissíti az adatbázist.
Azóta már biztos jogosult vagy belépni az eddig nem engedélyezettt témákba.*


----------



## 57310soma (2016 November 11)

Sziasztok!
40 perce írott privát levél szövegét nem engedi módosítani , a rendszer. Várjak 5 percet!! ??
Hogyan lehet fotót csatolni URL nélkül? A gépemről?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 November 12)

57310soma írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 40 perce írott privát levél szövegét nem engedi módosítani , a rendszer. Várjak 5 percet!! ??


*Egy privit (ugyanúgy mint egy levelet) ha elküldtél, azt már nem tudod módosítani.*


> Hogyan lehet fotót csatolni URL nélkül? A gépemről?


T*öbb módon:
-jobbra lent -további lehetőségek, mejd a fájl csatolása
- Ctrl+C - Ctrl+v
- az ikonját vagy a képet belehúzod az ablakba amit írsaz.*


----------



## 57310soma (2016 November 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Egy privit (ugyanúgy mint egy levelet) ha elküldtél, azt már nem tudod módosítani.*
> 
> T*öbb módon:
> -jobbra lent -további lehetőségek, mejd a fájl csatolása
> ...


Köszönöm, majd kipróbálom.


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Bőven meg van a 20!!.és akkor most mi lesz??


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Üdv!! Állandó tag vagyok akkor miért nem engednek belépni,miért vagyok új tag?


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 1)

Allando tag vagy. MI a problemad ?


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Üdv! Nincs jogosultságom a saját munkák mp3-k,midik topikba belépni!?  Máshová viszont igen!


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Melitta írta:


> Allando tag vagy. MI a problemad ?


Azt írja ki: Hiba! Nincs jogosultságom belépni! de miért,ezt szeretném tudni mint állandó tag!


----------



## Ritter János (2016 December 1)

Szép napot! A "Csak saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok" témában nem tudok be lépni tegnap óta. Jött az e-mail, hogy új hozzászólás volt, de amint meg szeretném nyitni, azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom. Talán megszűnt ez a Téma, vagy az oldallal van valami gond?
Köszönöm válaszukat előre is!
Üdvözlettel: Jani


----------



## jakica (2016 December 1)

Ritter János írta:


> Szép napot! A "Csak saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok" témában nem tudok be lépni tegnap óta. Jött az e-mail, hogy új hozzászólás volt, de amint meg szeretném nyitni, azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom. Talán megszűnt ez a Téma, vagy az oldallal van valami gond?
> Köszönöm válaszukat előre is!
> Üdvözlettel: Jani


Szia! Ugyan ebben a cipőben járok,tanácstalanul,eddig!?

próbálkozom,de már depis vagyok nagyon! 

Melitta! Tudsz akkor nekem valami biztosat mondani,me köszönném nagyon a kedvességedet!


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 December 1)

SZIASZTOK MI TORTENT EN SEM TUDOK TEGNAP OTA BELEPNI HA VALAKI TUD VALAMIT IRJON ELORE IS KOSZONOM


----------



## stevey 25 (2016 December 1)

sziasztok én is állandó tag vagyok és nem tudok belépni saját munkák mp3 alapok letöltésbe...valaki legyen szives irja le mi a gond mert többen vagyunk igy hasonló cipő ben ..meg kérem a forum vezetőt vagy az admint...hogy jelezzen...visza nekünk...köszi


----------



## Evike63 (2016 December 1)

jakica írta:


> De a lényeg hogy, tényleg kaphatnánk némi tájékoztatást hogy ne kellejen itt találgatóst játszanunk,mint az ovisok és.gyűjtenünk 20 színes kavicsot!


Én sem tudok belépni.Olyan mintha megszünt volna az oldal.Tavaly már volt hasonló helyzet akkor kellett írni 20 hozzászólást.Mondjuk az ember már annyit elvárna ,hogy tájékoztatást kapjon.


----------



## atapata (2016 December 1)

Az illetékes moderátor hiánya okán maradtak el a válaszok, a moderátorok önkéntesek.
Nem kapnak fizetést, de jót szót se igen , amint látom a fenti beírásokat. Egy, más tag tucatszor írja le ugyanazt a hibát. Ha jelen lenne , két beírás után válaszolt volna bizonyosan.

Én azt látom, hogy a keresett topik eltűnt a listából, ennek nyilvánvalóan technikai oka van, és nem a tisztelt tagok bosszantása a célja.


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 1)

jakica írta:


> Magunkra hagytak! de így karácson előtt pont!?


A Canadahun egy kozossegi oldal , es meg van 33ezernel tobb tema is ,ahol igazan mindenki megtalalhatja erdeklodesenek megfelelo temat. MAjd felmillio tagunk van , igazan nem panaszkodhatsz hogy egyedul hagytunk.


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 1)

jakica írta:


> Szia! Ugyan ebben a cipőben járok,tanácstalanul,eddig!?
> 
> próbálkozom,de már depis vagyok nagyon!
> 
> Melitta! Tudsz akkor nekem valami biztosat mondani,me köszönném nagyon a kedvességedet!



Tájékoztatás itt:

http://canadahun.com/temak/zenészektől-zenészeknek.57082/


----------



## jakica (2016 December 2)

Üdv! Köszi a válaszokat, és ne haragudjatok ha többször is írtam de nem rossz szándékból tettem!Biztosan tudom viszont hogy semmi sértőt nem írtam!  További jó munkát nektek! Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 2)

jakica írta:


> Üdv! Köszi a válaszokat, és ne haragudjatok ha többször is írtam de nem rossz szándékból tettem!Biztosan tudom viszont hogy semmi sértőt nem írtam!  További jó munkát nektek! Köszönöm!


*Nem haragszunk, de hiába kérdezel többször - egy a válasz...*


----------



## jakica (2016 December 2)

Rendben,értettem!  Legyen neked is szép!


----------



## stromab (2016 December 3)

Kérem a regisztrációm törlését.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 6)

stromab írta:


> Kérem a regisztrációm törlését.
> Köszönöm.


sziasztok napok ota nem kapok jogosultsagot az idei forumhoz csak a regebbiekhez mi lehet az oka valaki legyszi segitsen


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 6)

Kedves Kzmerferi
Allando tag vagy mindent tudsz hasznalni a forumon.


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 8)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves Kzmerferi
> Allando tag vagy mindent tudsz hasznalni a forumon.


Nagyon sajnalom de a zenesz oldalakrol mint pl midi vagy mp3 2016 szinte semmi nem jon .Szomosu vagyok


----------



## tornando (2016 December 8)

Mindössze annyit szeretnék tudni:
Más is tapasztal kéretlen átirányítást itt a CH oldalán?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 9)

tornando írta:


> Mindössze annyit szeretnék tudni:
> Más is tapasztal kéretlen átirányítást itt a CH oldalán?


Már írtam, hogy más nem jelzett ilyet.


----------



## tornando (2016 December 9)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Már írtam, hogy más nem jelzett ilyet.


Írtad másutt de ez előbb került fel.
Nem találtam rá először a megfelelő helyre
Válaszodtól függetlenül mondom átirányít társkeresőre, vagy hasonlóra.
Régebben volt itt ilyen menüpont vagy hasonló.
Nem annak bűne?
Ahová soha nem látogattam.
Persze a probléma legegyszerűbb módja:Nálad nézz körül
Ez mindég fenn állhat, nem tagadom
Ezért volt a tömör kérdés:tapasztalt valaki
De vártam volna mezei felhasználó válaszát is.
Mitől van,* ha* van mégis átirányítottság?

Ugyanakkor megkérdezem:
Miért törik és nem olvad jól a 15 hónapos érlelési idejű Chaddar sajt?


----------



## Ritter János (2016 December 9)

tornando írta:


> Írtad másutt de ez előbb került fel.
> Nem találtam rá először a megfelelő helyre
> Válaszodtól függetlenül mondom átirányít társkeresőre, vagy hasonlóra.
> Régebben volt itt ilyen menüpont vagy hasonló.
> ...


Szia! Nálam is ugyan ez tapasztalható, de csak az otthoni gépemen. Szóval valami, kéretlen szemét vírus lehet a gépen szerintem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 December 9)

tornando írta:


> Írtad másutt de ez előbb került fel.
> Nem találtam rá először a megfelelő helyre


Úgy rémlik a filmeknál kérdezted, de nem lényeges.


> Válaszodtól függetlenül mondom átirányít társkeresőre, vagy hasonlóra.
> Régebben volt itt ilyen menüpont vagy hasonló.
> Nem annak bűne?


A társkereső sajnos egyelőre nem megy. (a régi bérleti modul árát megemelték és már nem érte meg, az újhoz pedig még körülményes készíteni.)


> Ahová soha nem látogattam.
> Persze a probléma legegyszerűbb módja:Nálad nézz körül
> Ez mindég fenn állhat, nem tagadom
> Ezért volt a tömör kérdés:tapasztalt valaki
> ...


Írhatnám, hogy honnét tudnám én csak egy sajt vagyok - ahogy a reklám szól - de még az sem vagyok.

Visszatérve a gondodra - javaslom tegyél fel egy reklámblokkolót (pl ABP) és az talán megoldja a problémát.
Régebben (pár éve ) voltak ilyen jellegű "kéretlen" szkriptek, amiket a reklámblokkolók szinte teljesen kiirtiottak.


----------



## kiszhalasz (2017 Január 5)

Sziasztok. Pár éve regisztráltam már, egy ideje nem jártam itt, de most szeretnék, de sok helyen azt írja ki, hogy nem vagyok jogosult, vagy más hiba üzenetet. Mit kell tennem, hogy jogosult legyek és meg tudjak nézni mindent? Pl e-book. de bármit


----------



## atapata (2017 Január 5)

Jelenleg 15 hozzászólásod van, írj hozzá még ötöt, akkor ismét állandó tag leszel.
Ha megvan a 20, akkor a következő órában megnyílik minden ismét.


----------



## kiszhalasz (2017 Január 5)

de régebben már megvolt bőven. nem értem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Január 7)

kiszhalasz írta:


> Sziasztok. Pár éve regisztráltam már, egy ideje nem jártam itt, de most szeretnék, de sok helyen azt írja ki, hogy nem vagyok jogosult, vagy más hiba üzenetet. Mit kell tennem, hogy jogosult legyek és meg tudjak nézni mindent? Pl e-book. de bármit


*A pár év alatt jócskán megváltozott a CH témastruktúrája.
Ha a régi témákat keresed, sokukat átneveztünk, megszüntettünk.
Új témákat hoztunk új helyeken. Keresd azokat!
+ lásd atapaza beírását!
Mivel sok téma zötlésre került, a benne lévő hsz-ek us. Így sokak hozzászólása is 2O alá csökkent. Ez pedig automatikusan csökkentette a hozzáférési jogokat.
Ezért javaslom mindenkinek, hogy legalább heti +1 hsz-t tegyengyen, persze a szabályoknak megfelelően.*


----------



## kiszhalasz (2017 Január 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *A pár év alatt jócskán megváltozott a CH témastruktúrája.
> Ha a régi témákat keresed, sokukat átneveztünk, megszüntettünk.
> Új témákat hoztunk új helyeken. Keresd azokat!
> + lásd atapaza beírását!
> ...


Megoldódott köszönöm.


----------



## daibo (2017 Március 2)

Eddig nem volt gond a bejelentkezéssel. Most rendszeresen kidob vagy nem tudom mit csinál) a rendszer. 
Most, ha valamelyik fórumra megyek, olyan, mintha nem jelentkeztem volna be. Van erre valami megoldás?


----------



## Verőce (2017 Március 2)

Miért nem tudok okostelefonról bejelentkezni a létező felhasználónevemmel?


----------



## Varga Péter (2017 Március 5)

Akkor hajrá.


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

Én már ítam fél éve kb több mint 50 üzenetet,még se rendelkezem jogultsággal..


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Március 21)

Bali987 írta:


> Én már ítam fél éve kb több mint 50 üzenetet,még se rendelkezem jogultsággal..


Jelenleg 9 érvényes hozzászólásod van csupán.
Valószínű, hogy szabálytalan mivoltuk miatt törlésre kerültek, mint az ez utáni (spamnak minősülő) hsz-eid.


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 27)

Sziasztok!
-----1--------
Jelzést kaptam, hogy ismerőseim fotókat töltöttek fel. Ellátogattam megnézni, és nem találtam a képeket. A több száz fotó közepébe lett illesztve a több új kép. Miért?
Például " Imrucika "* Kedvenceim *albumába tegnap betett fotó, is a rengeteg régebbi fotó közepén van.
-----2-------
Második kérdésem :
Böngészőm ezzel a figyelmeztetéssel enged az oldalra:
Mennyire veszélyes ez a hiányosság a felhasználó részére?
Fotó csatolva


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Március 27)

57310 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> -----1--------
> Jelzést kaptam, hogy ismerőseim fotókat töltöttek fel. Ellátogattam megnézni, és nem találtam a képeket. A több száz fotó közepébe lett illesztve a több új kép. Miért?
> Például " Imrucika "* Kedvenceim *albumába tegnap betett fotó, is a rengeteg régebbi fotó közepén van.
> ...



Szia!
Valószínű, hogy a legújabb Firefox-ot használod, mert én is ennél találkoztam ezzel. Én töröltem, és felraktam egy régebbit.
Itt olvashatsz róla bővebben
http://www.elektronline.hu/wwwboard/thread.php?sorszam=752122&reply=7+v%E1lasz


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Március 27)

Sziasztok!

Van egy elég erős viharokat kavaró téma, az "Isten és más mesék- 2013", amit nem lehet újabban megnyitni, mellékelem a képernyőfotót.


 
Nagyjából ennyi - na jó, kicsit több - látszik belőle, ha valaki próbálkozik olvasni.
Tessék szíves lenni segíteni!
Köszönöm szépen.


----------



## atapata (2017 Március 28)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy elég erős viharokat kavaró téma, az "Isten és más mesék- 2013", amit nem lehet újabban megnyitni, mellékelem a képernyőfotót.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1536860
> ...


Beálltam az utolsó hozzászólás mögé, Windowz 10, Firefox, Az én hozzászólásomat fogadta, már töröltem nem találod ott.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 28)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy elég erős viharokat kavaró téma, az "Isten és más mesék- 2013", amit nem lehet újabban megnyitni, mellékelem a képernyőfotót.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1536860
> ...


*Itt
De jóóóóó!!!- képlánc játék
ugyan az a helyzet 
nem tudsz visszanezni *


----------



## qmpp (2017 Március 28)

phoenyx írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van egy elég erős viharokat kavaró téma, az "Isten és más mesék- 2013", amit nem lehet újabban megnyitni, mellékelem a képernyőfotót.
> Csatolás megtekintése 1536860
> ...



Random belenéztem 15-20 oldalba és mindegyik bejött. A 490-es nálam is ilyen.


----------



## qmpp (2017 Március 28)

*Rima írta:


> *Itt
> De jóóóóó!!!- képlánc játék
> ugyan az a helyzet
> nem tudsz visszanezni *



Valamelyik bejön belőle, valamelyik meg nem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Március 28)

*Állítólag valamelyik új (többnyire automatikusan frissülő) böngésző verzióban jön elő a gond csupán.
Ki kell próbálni mésik böngészővel.*


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 28)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Állítólag valamelyik új (többnyire automatikusan frissülő) böngésző verzióban jön elő a gond csupán.
> Ki kell próbálni mésik böngészővel.*


ha a valasz ide szol=hasznalhatatlan
meg mindig all az allapot 
*Itt
De jóóóóó!!!- képlánc játék
ugyan az a helyzet 
nem tudsz visszanezni *



goyo írta:


>


ha erre jarsz pillants mar ra pls.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Március 28)

atapata írta:


> Beálltam az utolsó hozzászólás mögé, Windowz 10, Firefox, Az én hozzászólásomat fogadta, már töröltem nem találod ott.


Köszönöm, most nekem is sikerült megnyitni, olvasni!


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 29)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Valószínű, hogy a legújabb Firefox-ot használod, mert én is ennél találkoztam ezzel. Én töröltem, és felraktam egy régebbit.
> Itt olvashatsz róla bővebben
> http://www.elektronline.hu/wwwboard/thread.php?sorszam=752122&reply=7+v%E1lasz


Nehogy már vissza kelljen fejlődni egy rossz beállítás miatt? Ezt nem gondolod komolyan. Rengeteg általam látogatott szakmai oldalon alapvető dolog, hogy naprakész legyen a gépem, a frissítések, és a böngésző!


----------



## qmpp (2017 Március 29)

57310 írta:


> Nehogy már vissza kelljen fejlődni egy rossz beállítás miatt? Ezt nem gondolod komolyan. Rengeteg általam látogatott szakmai oldalon alapvető dolog, hogy naprakész legyen a gépem, a frissítések, és a böngésző!



Ki lehet kapcsolni a figyelmeztetést, ha ez zavar. Bár ez nem igazi megoldás. A firefox meg olyan, amilyen. Inkább nem ragozom.


----------



## Chalamade (2017 Március 29)

57310 írta:


> Nehogy már vissza kelljen fejlődni egy rossz beállítás miatt? Ezt nem gondolod komolyan. Rengeteg általam látogatott szakmai oldalon alapvető dolog, hogy naprakész legyen a gépem, a frissítések, és a böngésző!



Nagyon helyes, így kell! De...
Böngésző nem Firefoxot kell ugye jelentsen?
Csak akkor kell, ha Pistike IT (magyar állam, magyar bankok IT "szakiai") képtelenek szabványos oldalt "fejleszteni" és csak a Firefox mutatja úgy, ahogy szeretnék. (Már a javascript is meghaladja a szintjüket.)
De gondolom a "szakmai oldalaid" nem IT orientáltak.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 30)

képre - kép
nem tudsz visszanezni


----------



## qmpp (2017 Március 30)

*Rima írta:


> képre - kép
> nem tudsz visszanezni



De.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Március 30)

qmpp írta:


> De.


nem


----------



## qmpp (2017 Március 30)

*Rima írta:


> nem



Az utolsó négy oldal nem, a többi megy.


----------



## atapata (2017 Március 30)

F5


----------



## bumbayo (2017 Március 30)

a keresö nem müködik a mai napon


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 30)

Nem kellene a böngészőt molesztálni. Ha több száz oldalon kiválóan működik vele minden , akkor....???
És balga ember az, aki a figyelmeztetést kikapcsolja!!
Lehetne kérni, hogy olyanok adjanak itt tanácsot, akik nem visszafelé hajtanák a dolgokat?
1,"Régi böngészőt használj"( Beka Holt)
2, "Ki lehet kapcsolni a figyelmeztetést, ha ez zavar..." (qmpp)
Okoska! Holnap kapcsoljam ki a vírusvédelmet is, ha jelez valamit.
És most a böngészőre fogjuk rá azt is, hogy több napja egyetlen nekem szóló válaszról sem kaptam értesítést emailban, mint eddig mindig?

Az oldal a protokoll szerint nem biztonságos, meg is indokolja, hogy miért.
A böngésző először megnézi, hogy hová akarsz menni, és ellenőrzi a kapcsolat biztonságát.
Ez a weblap nem ad magáról semmiféle információt, ez pedig a mai világban komoly veszélyt jelenthet, a feltöltött adatok szempontjából. Ezt jelzi a böngésző!
Ne a másik böngészőt dicsérjük, mert az nem figyel ilyen dolgokra.
Mindig, mindenhol a maximális biztonságra kell törekedni.
Ezt tudjátok Ti is, az oldal karbantartói, ápolgatói is.
Ha a fotón látható helyzet nem áll fenn, cáfoljátok meg.


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 30)

Újra itt vagyok. Szót fogadtam, és megpróbáltam másik böngészővel.
Az eredmény ugyanaz, Az album alján a 4 éve feltöltött képek, és a közepén a tegnap előttiek
Tehát innen kezdve kérem, hagyjuk el, a böngészőre való mutogatást!!


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 30)

Mire vagy picinyem kivancsi? Milyen informaciora vagysz? Hol kene leregisztralnom, mert azt nem fotoztad le, hogy milyen oldal az ami ennyire kivancsi?
Esetleg rosszban santikalsz ? Mert vagy 5 helyen kint van meg a cimem, telefonom elerhetosegem is a korom is , majd potolom a labmeretemet a magassagomat es a kiloimat.
Arra nem gondolsz hogy en nem tartom biztonsagosnak a foton levo oldalt?

Hogy megnyugodjal, a Canadahun biztonsagos oldal. Spam leveleket nem kuldunk de meg hir levelet se, mindenki maga allitja be mit es min telefonon pc -n laptopon stb hogy kivanja hasznalni .
Mellesleg canadai oldalon vagy, igy nem kene csodalkozni ha nem minden magyar oldalon van leregisztralva .


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 30)

Drága, arany csillagom! Nagyon jól esik a kedveskedésed  Komolyan!! Nem a Te adataidat hiányolja a böngésző biztonsági beállítást figyelése.( és én sem) hanem a weboldal biztonságosságát ellenőrzi. A fotó, a böngésző figyelmeztetése, amit rajtam kívül több tízmillióan használnak. Nem egy kémoldal fotóját mellékeltem. Szerinte az oldalon megadott adatokhoz illetéktelenek is hozzáférhetnek. ( lehet, hogy csak adat továbbítás közben) " Mellesleg canadai oldalon vagy..." ezt tudom, és hol a szerver? -- Aki "rosszban santikal", az sokféleképpen megtehetné, hiszen tudod ( vagy nem) létezik a Dark Web: a net sötét oldala -a károkozás már rutin munka lenne. A lényeg a lényeg, engem legfőképpen az zavar, hogy ismerőseim fotói között nem tudom megnézni, és véleményezni az újakat.( nem találom meg, eldugódnak a régiek közé ) És ez böngészőtől független.Valamint nem kapok értesítést a válaszokról ( játék, témák...) Puszi!


----------



## Chalamade (2017 Március 30)

Ha alapszinten értenél hozzá, akkor tudnod kellene, hogy a figyelmeztetés arról szól, hogy nyílt csatornán küldöd belépéskor a felhasználó nevedet és jelszavadat.
Milyen érzékeny adatot adtál meg, amit féltened kell? Tartok tőle, hogy semmit. A tanusítvány, amit még hiányolsz pedig pénzes buli. Így nem hiszed el, hogy a Canadahun az a Canadahun? Reklamációdat mire alapozod, mit adtál, hogy "elvárásaid " legyenek.
És igen, a Firefox olyan böngésző, amit, ha nem kényszerül rá a felhasználó, hanyagolni kell. (Ügyfélnek face to face xar!) Tele van biztonsági résekkel, és erőforrászabáló.
Előnye a hátránya is (ettől nem biztonságos), hogy a nem korrekt utasításokat is végrehajtja, emiatt szeretik a szakmájukat nem túl magas szinten űző "webmesterek".
És ne gyere a nyílt forráskóddal, az csak annyit jelent, hogy "hobbiból" javítgatják, szemben a jól megfizetett és nem kislétszámú üzleti alapú fejlesztőkkel.
Az ingyenes, kilinkelhető képhelytárért pedig sűrű köszönetet kellene mondanod, nem pedig az sort miatt reklamálnod.
Jelzős szerkezeteidet pedig tartsd meg a családtagjaidnak.


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 30)

Vegyél vissza a flegmaságodból !! El lehet ezt mondani kevésbé fellengzősen is. Aki figyelmeztetést kap, az (ha van egy kis esze) komolyan veszi. Nem mindenki professzor,és tudja a web működésének minden csínját-bínját- mint gondolom te - tehát a saját szintjén kezdi keresni a megoldást a hibajelzésre.
Nem te lettél viccesen megszólítva, azt hiszem!!!! Tehát a családomat akkor emlegesd, amikor én a tiedet ( magadban most épen megteheted) 
És az általam írott megszólítás arányban állt az én felém áradó szeretettel: Így szólított meg: "Mire vagy picinyem kivancsi?" És én ezt nem vettem sértésnek, főleg , mert nekem szólt!!
Majd ha a megszólított sértőnek érzi, akkor Ő fog jelezni! JÓ???
Melitta kedveskedett, én is. 
A z interneten sok százezer, vagy millió oldal van, amit használunk, de egyik sem vagdalódzik azzal, hogy ingyenes. Ha valaki hibát jelez, azt megköszönik, válaszolnak, és többnyire találnak megoldást a javítására.


----------



## Chalamade (2017 Március 30)

57310 írta:


> ...
> Okoska! ...



No comment.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 30)

Kedves Chalamade
Koszonom beirasod. Sajnos aranyoskam orok reklamalo semmi se jo neki ezert elcelodtem vele.. En merem allitani keves forum van ami ilyen fejlett minden kattinhato, minden tobb helyrol elerheto raadasul meg egy halom lehetoseggel is ki lett egeszitve Pl galleriak , blogok, stb. Arrol nem beszelve egyre tobb helyen zarodnak be a forumok mert nem lehet kontrolalni stb.
Mivel minden ingyenes , mi ennyit tudunk adni. Goyonak koszonve fejleszteseket up date es o nem all a canadahun alkalmazasaban .Ingyen onkentes munkaval jarulnak hozza a kormanyosok is hogy zavartalan legyen a forum mukodese.
Ezt a munkat otthon tobb informatikus es segitok munkaja egy ekkora oldal ,mukodtetese amit mi onszorgalombol teszunk.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 30)

> A z interneten sok százezer, vagy millió oldal van, amit használunk, de egyik sem vagdalódzik azzal, hogy ingyenes. Ha valaki hibát jelez, azt megköszönik, válaszolnak, és többnyire találnak megoldást a javítására.



Gondolod mi nem latjuk a hibat? csak eppen dolgozunk es nincs ido megcsinalni, de ahogy lesz ,meg lesz oldva.
Igazan orulok hogy talaltal tobbszaz weboldalt ezek szerint ezutan mast boldogitasz az orok reklamalasoddal.
Ingyenes oldalakat ilyent mint a Canadahun mertekben es valasztekban nem igen tudsz mondani csak bloffolsz mint otthon szokas.


----------



## Wimp (2017 Március 31)

Nektek sem működik a kereső, vagy csak nekem?
Ezt kapom: "The search could not be completed. Please try again later."


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Március 31)

Wimp írta:


> Nektek sem működik a kereső, vagy csak nekem?
> Ezt kapom: "The search could not be completed. Please try again later."


Egy kötelező frissítés települt a szerverre, amihez újra kell állítani néhány paramétert. ezt a webmester meg is fogja tenni, amikor a feladatai során odaér.
Addig sajna marad a guglis keresés. (A Google keresője a ch-ra állítva - azaz a kereső sor végén a :canadahun.com…)


----------



## bumbayo (2017 Március 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Egy kötelező frissítés települt a szerverre, amihez őjra kell állítani néhány paramétert. ezt a webmester meg is fogja tenni, amikor a feladatai során odaér.
> Addig sajna marad a guglis keresés. (A Google keresője a ch-ra állítva - azaz a kkereső sor végén a :canadahun.co…)


a guglis keresés se mükszik…


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> csak bloffolsz mint otthon szokas.


Szia Melitta! Onnan "kintről" ha nem muszáj te ne szóld le az "OTTHONT". Ehhez semmi alapod nincsen.? Mire jó ez? Igen rengeteg fórumot látogatok, mert igyekszem magamat folyamatosan fejleszteni. Minden téren ( elektronika, csillagászat, ......sőt most még az üveges ismerteket is bevettem a sorba. ( itt ilyesmi nincsen) Én ilyen vagyok, minden érdekel, és , hogy ne szóljak hozzá felkészületlenül a témákhoz , tanulok. nem reklamáltam, KÉRDEZTEM!! Az nem ugyanaz. És milyen lekezelő, használhatatlan választ kaptam. Ha én mondjuk a PC fórumon azt javaslom valakinek, hogy kapcsolja ki a hibajelzést, annak komolyan vétele helyett, másnap nem kellene visszamennem. Mert itt azt kaptam megoldásnak. De ha jó így minden, akkor jó. Szia, további szép napot.


----------



## 57310 (2017 Március 31)

Chalamade írta:


> Ha alapszinten értenél hozzá, akkor tudnod kellene, hogy a figyelmeztetés arról szól, hogy nyílt csatornán küldöd belépéskor a felhasználó nevedet és jelszavadat.
> Milyen érzékeny adatot adtál meg, amit féltened kell? Tartok tőle, hogy semmit..


------------------------------
Chalamade, vagy ki is vagy a sok közül...azt írtad: "Ha alapszinten értenél hozzá, akkor tudnod kellene, hogy a figyelmeztetés arról szól, hogy nyílt csatornán küldöd belépéskor a felhasználó nevedet és jelszavadat."

ÉS TUDOD, HOGY MÉG MI MINDENT??? Valamennyire otthon vagyok a témában!!

„cookie-ban” rögzített, weboldal látogatottságára vonatkozó adatok (a látogatás időpontjával és az IP címemmel , (és több más adattal együtt, még a böngészőm adataival is ) a látogatott oldal szervereire kerülnek átvitelre és letárolásra.
------------
Tehát nem bagatelizálható, ha a látogatott oldal nem biztosít megfelelő védelmet, -mondjuk kapcsolódás alatt - akár az IP címemet, akár más adatot ekkor kinyerhetnek az adatáramlásból "rossz emberek"
És normális ember nem osztogatja a nagyvilágba az IP címét!!
És ha én banki ügyeket is intézek a számítógépeken, akkor ez nem szerencsés dolog.
Tehát ha alapszinten értesz hozzá, ezt tudnod kellene. 
Ezt ne vitatkozásnak vedd, ( bár a vitatkozás, egy normális dolog két értelmes ember között) csak ne nézd teljesen butának a kérdezőt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Március 31)

Az eddig ideírt soraid alaőján igazán nem értem, hogy, ha ennyire instabilnak/nem megfelelőnek/veszélyesnek/hibásnal…. találod a CH működését, akkor miért nem hagyod itt?
Nem kötelező tagnak lenni/maradni.


57310 írta:


> ------------------------------
> Chalamade, vagy ki is vagy a sok közül...azt írtad: "Ha alapszinten értenél hozzá, akkor tudnod kellene, hogy a figyelmeztetés arról szól, hogy nyílt csatornán küldöd belépéskor a felhasználó nevedet és jelszavadat."
> 
> ÉS TUDOD, HOGY MÉG MI MINDENT??? Valamennyire otthon vagyok a témában!!


Akkor remélhetőleg nem ugyanazt a nick-et és jelszót használod a CH-hoz, mint a levelező programodhoz/banjfiókodhoz/munkahelyi adataid táveléréséhez.


> „cookie-ban” rögzített, weboldal látogatottságára vonatkozó adatok (a látogatás időpontjával és az IP címemmel , (és több más adattal együtt, még a böngészőm adataival is ) a látogatott oldal szervereire kerülnek átvitelre és letárolásra.
> ------------
> Tehát nem bagatelizálható, ha a látogatott oldal nem biztosít megfelelő védelmet, -mondjuk kapcsolódás alatt - akár az IP címemet, akár más adatot ekkor kinyerhetnek az adatáramlásból "rossz emberek"
> És normális ember nem osztogatja a nagyvilágba az IP címét!!


Neked fix IP címed van? Nem a szolgáltató ad minden alkalommal egyet az ép szabadon lévőkből?


> És ha én banki ügyeket is intézek a számítógépeken, akkor ez nem szerencsés dolog.


Ha te megfelelő bank hozzáférését használod, az biztos kettős auonosítást használ (a jelszavadon kívül pl az sms-ben küldött ideiglenes azonosítót pluszban).


> Tehát ha alapszinten értesz hozzá, ezt tudnod kellene.
> Ezt ne vitatkozásnak vedd, ( bár a vitatkozás, egy normális dolog két értelmes ember között) csak ne nézd teljesen butának a kérdezőt.


A fél millió tagunkból rajtad kívül még senki sem aggódott, hogy a CH nem https-t használ.

Én sem vitatkozásnak, inkább egyszerűsítésnek vagy ha úgy tetszik, megnyugtatásnak szánom a soraim.


----------



## zeroprime (2017 Április 1)

Sziasztok.
Amikor próbálok keresni, folyamatosan több napja ezt dobja:
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
The search could not be completed. Please try again later.

ugyanez az üzenet jön, ha a profilomnál szeretném lekérni hozzászólásaim is!

pls help!


----------



## ettemlevest (2017 Április 1)

zeroprime írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Amikor próbálok keresni, folyamatosan több napja ezt dobja:
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> The search could not be completed. Please try again later.
> ...



Nekem is ilyen gondom van, viszont találtam erre egy tegnapi választ: http://canadahun.com/temak/problémád-van-a-fórum-kezelésével-írd-ide.6683/page-225#post-5107032


----------



## zsani68 (2017 Április 1)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


Helló! Nem tudok a kézimunka oldalra bejutni 3 napja!


----------



## dobi12 (2017 Április 5)

Szia mèrt nem tudok letölteni semit pedig már règota tag vagyok it elöre is köszi

Vagy talán hijányzik még hozászolás ahoz hogy betudjak nèzni bár hová

Akkor lehetsèges


----------



## Ádám Kóczé (2017 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Mi lenne vissza is olvasnal egy-ket uzenetet.
> 
> *Lesz egy kis atlakitas, addig kerem mindenki turelmet.*


Meddig ?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Április 6)

Ádám Kóczé írta:


> Meddig ?


max 1-2 hét...


----------



## Ádám Kóczé (2017 Április 6)

én várom nagyon , köszönöm a választ


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Április 13)

Sajnos nem tudom elérni a letölthető e-book oldalt. Nem tudom miért, pedig máskor tudtam róla letölteni. Szeretnék segítséget kérni. Köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Április 13)

Matika44 írta:


> Sajnos nem tudom elérni a letölthető e-book oldalt. Nem tudom miért, pedig máskor tudtam róla letölteni. Szeretnék segítséget kérni. Köszönöm!


Szia!

Miért írod ezt? Most is azt nézed!
Matika44t utoljára itt láttuk: Ezt a témát nézi:Az én elektronikus könyvtáram gyöngyszemei V.


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 19)

A beléptetés furcsán viselkedik.
Nem léptem ki,tehát nem törölte a sütiket.
Böngésző (CH)megnyitásakor
Eddig simán beléptetett.
Néhány napja nem emlékszik.
Pedig be van pipálva az emlékezz.
Sütiket én sem törlöm és tudtommal semmi.


----------



## tornando (2017 Április 20)

tornando írta:


> A beléptetés furcsán viselkedik.
> Nem léptem ki,tehát nem törölte a sütiket.
> Böngésző (CH)megnyitásakor
> Eddig simán beléptetett.
> ...


A probléma oly módon szűnt meg végignéztem a ch sütiit.
Észrevettem lejárati időket!!
Anomália van bennük!!
Volt már elmúlt dátum.
Volt 2 perecel régebbi mint az aktuális idő pont az xf_user.Tehát nem a munkamenet végéig.
Az összes CH sütit töröltem.
Majd böngészőt újraindítva. Már új sütiket töltött be.
És így már megjegyez


----------



## Matika44 (2017 Április 24)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Miért írod ezt? Most is azt nézed!
> Matika44t utoljára itt láttuk: Ezt a témát nézi:Az én elektronikus könyvtáram gyöngyszemei V.


Köszönöm! Valóban megoldódott!


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Május 10)

Leakarnak tolteni pár midit csak nem találom


----------



## Kata_01 (2017 Május 10)

zeroprime írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Amikor próbálok keresni, folyamatosan több napja ezt dobja:
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> The search could not be completed. Please try again later.
> ...


Én új vagyok, nem tudok letölteni egyenlőre ismerkedem az oldallal de ha valaki tudna segíteni megköszönném.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Május 11)

Attila cz1 írta:


> Leakarnak tolteni pár midit csak nem találom


http://canadahun.com/forums/dallamról-dallamra.118/


Kata_01 írta:


> Én új vagyok, nem tudok letölteni egyenlőre ismerkedem az oldallal de ha valaki tudna segíteni megköszönném.


Olvass vissza ebben a témában, keresd a 2o+2-t (állandó tagság feltétele).


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Május 12)

Ello nem találom a midiket sehol hová letek


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Május 12)

Attila cz1 írta:


> Ello nem találom a midiket sehol hová letek


Szia!
#4517


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Május 15)

Holl vannak letoltések nincsenek


----------



## Attila cz1 (2017 Május 15)

Midit Keresek de nem találok nem tom mért


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Május 15)

Attila cz1 írta:


> Midit Keresek de nem találok nem tom mért


Talán azért, mert nem nézed meg a választ amit a kérdésedre kapsz.
#4517


----------



## micslaci (2017 Június 8)

PDF-et szeretnék feltölteni, az alábbi üzenetet kapom:
*"Csak semmi pánik *Biztonsági hiba történt. Lépj vissza, frissítsd az oldalt, és próbáld újra! "
Ha újra próbálom, ismét a fenti üzenetet kapom.
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Június 10)

micslaci írta:


> PDF-et szeretnék feltölteni, az alábbi üzenetet kapom:
> *"Csak semmi pánik *Biztonsági hiba történt. Lépj vissza, frissítsd az oldalt, és próbáld újra! "
> Ha újra próbálom, ismét a fenti üzenetet kapom.
> Köszönöm!


Peóbálj meg kilépni a CH-ból, törölni a sütiket, majd újra belépni.


----------



## Redlidike (2017 Szeptember 23)

A kötés, horgolás 2015-2016-2017. fórumhoz egyáltalán nem enged hozzászólni, nem jelenik meg az alsó sáv ahová írhatnék 
Valamit én nyomtam el vagy valami státusz változott?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Szeptember 23)

Redlidike írta:


> A kötés, horgolás 2015-2016-2017. fórumhoz egyáltalán nem enged hozzászólni, nem jelenik meg az alsó sáv ahová írhatnék
> Valamit én nyomtam el vagy valami státusz változott?


*Nem az én területem, de feltételezem, hogy elérte a félmilliós nézettséget, ezért technikai okokból le lett zárva.
Keress hasonló címmel (a végén II vagy 2...-vel) ugyanabban az alfórumban új témát.*


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2017 Szeptember 23)

Valami probléma biztosan van, mert értesítést kaptam, miszerint válasz érkezett egy felszólalásomra, de történetesen ezt a kérdést nem én tettem fel, sőt! Sohasem szólaltam még fel a "kötés-horgolás" fórumban!
Tisztelettel Wrangler Árpád.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Szeptember 23)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> Valami probléma biztosan van, mert értesítést kaptam, miszerint válasz érkezett egy felszólalásomra, de történetesen ezt a kérdést nem én tettem fel, sőt! Sohasem szólaltam még fel a "kötés-horgolás" fórumban!
> Tisztelettel Wrangler Árpád.


Biztos, hogy a kötés horgolás fórumba irányított az értesítés?


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2017 Szeptember 23)

"Kedves Wrangler Arpad, Redlidike válaszolt a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán követett témádra."

Eddig nem is tudtam, hogy létezik ilyen fórum! Nincs probléma, nem találtam zaklatásnak, vagy nagy hibának, csak érdekességnek! Üdv W.Á.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Szeptember 23)

Wrangler Arpad írta:


> "Kedves Wrangler Arpad, Redlidike válaszolt a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalán követett témádra."
> 
> Eddig nem is tudtam, hogy létezik ilyen fórum! Nincs probléma, nem találtam zaklatásnak, vagy nagy hibának, csak érdekességnek! Üdv W.Á.


Értem!
Mond le a fórumkövetést, és nem fogsz több értesítést kapni. Jobbra fent van a fórumkövetés lemondása funkció.
Kellemes délutánt!


----------



## LRJudit (2017 Szeptember 23)

Redlidike írta:


> A kötés, horgolás 2015-2016-2017. fórumhoz egyáltalán nem enged hozzászólni, nem jelenik meg az alsó sáv ahová írhatnék
> Valamit én nyomtam el vagy valami státusz változott?


http://canadahun.com/temak/kötes-horgolas-2017.58119/


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 4)

Sziasztok! Hol tudok midiket letölteni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 4)

Basile írta:


> Sziasztok! Hol tudok midiket letölteni?


Szervusz! 

Majd ha meglesz az állandó tagságod amihez 20 hozzászólás kell, írj rám egy privát üzenetet, és segítek.


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 4)

Ó köszönöm szépen kedves Beka. Elvileg már van több mint 20 hozzászólásom, de még nem kaptam állandó tag státusz. Megpróbálok még további hozzászólásokkak irni. É ha sikerült jelentkezem


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Október 5)

Basile írta:


> Ó köszönöm szépen kedves Beka. Elvileg már van több mint 20 hozzászólásom, de még nem kaptam állandó tag státusz. Megpróbálok még további hozzászólásokkak irni. É ha sikerült jelentkezem


Megy privát üzi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 Október 5)

Basile írta:


> Ó köszönöm szépen kedves Beka. Elvileg már van több mint 20 hozzászólásom, de még nem kaptam állandó tag státusz. Megpróbálok még további h irni. É ha sikerült jelentkezem


*Jelenleg 16 hozzászólásod van, amit, magad is láthatsz, ha a nickedre kattintva megnézed az adatlapod.
Felhívnám a figyelmed, hogy nem minden (pl.az egyes tagok üzenőfalára írt post) számít hozzászólásnak és idővel (1-2 év) a régiek is törlésre kerülhetnek. Ezért legalább heti egy szabályos hozzászólást javaslok megtenni (a szabálytalan ugyanis figyelmeztetés nélkül törlésre kerül).*


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 17)

Nem tudok feltölteni (Kotta,akkord,dal-szövegek 2017). Böngésző előzmények törlése és böngésző váltás után sem.
Hibaüzenet: The uploaded file is too large for the server to process.
Fájlméret igen kicsi: 43 KB, típus pdf, de rar-ban, és más hasonló méretű fájllal próbálkozva sem megy.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)

sirius14 írta:


> Nem tudok feltölteni (Kotta,akkord,dal-szövegek 2017). Böngésző előzmények törlése és böngésző váltás után sem.
> Hibaüzenet: The uploaded file is too large for the server to process.
> Fájlméret igen kicsi: 43 KB, típus pdf, de rar-ban, és más hasonló méretű fájllal próbálkozva sem megy.


Szia!

Próbáld meg áthúzni a feltöltés ablakába. Esetleg böngésző váltás. Nekem áthúzással működik, fájlok feltöltése nálam sem jó egy ideje.


----------



## atjeng (2017 November 17)

Szia!
Segítsetek! Hol lehet a canadahun jelszavamat megváltoztatni?? Nem találom, kb 1 éve .
Melyik menű, melyik almenüjében van erre lehetőség?
Ha nem lehetséges, gondolom újra kell regisztrálni?
Köszönettel!


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 17)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Próbáld meg áthúzni a feltöltés ablakába. Esetleg böngésző váltás. Nekem áthúzással működik, fájlok feltöltése nálam sem jó egy ideje.


Szia!
Köszönöm a válaszodat, az áthúzás nem jutott eszembe, de sajnos azzal sem megy, ugyanaz a hibaüzenet, pedig igen kis méretű fájlokkal próbálkozok.
Nem megy sem IE, sem Firefox, sem Chrome alatt.
Próbálkozok, hátha nálam van valami hiba, de gyanús, hogy tegnap este óta senki sem töltött fel ide:
http://canadahun.com/temak/kotta-akkord-dal-szövegek-2017.57201/page-46
ami kicsit szokatlan.
Egész nap ment a gépem, most megpróbálom újra indítani, bár nem bízok benne, hogy lesz valami eredménye.
Mégegyszer köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 17)

atjeng írta:


> Szia!
> Segítsetek! Hol lehet a canadahun jelszavamat megváltoztatni?? Nem találom, kb 1 éve .
> Melyik menű, melyik almenüjében van erre lehetőség?
> Ha nem lehetséges, gondolom újra kell regisztrálni?
> Köszönettel!


Szia!

Ráviszed a nevedre a kurzort, jobbra fent, személyes adatokra kattintasz, baloldalon a listából kiválasztod a jelszót, katt rá, beírod a mostanit, majd az újat, és kész.


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 November 17)

A feltöltés tényleg kaktusz, szvsz szerveroldali a bajság oka. Takarítás folyik a háttérben, vagy szűk a kvóta?


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 17)

Már mindent kipróbáltam, amit tudtam, de a feltöltés nem megy.
A Firefox újabb verzióinál (IE-nél pl. nem) már régebben jelentkezett probléma, hogy már a feltöltési (mappa) ablakban meg sem jelentek a CH által feltöltésre engedélyezett fájlformátumok többsége, de legalább áthúzással fel lehetett tölteni. De most sehogy sem megy. Jelzések alapján, most már tudom, hogy nem csak nekem vannak ilyen problémáim. Én is arra gondolok, hogy szerver oldali probléma okozza a gondot.
Remélem hamarosan megoldódik, én már inkább megyek aludni, és mindenkinek jó éjszakát kívánok!
Azoknak meg különösen, akik még éjszakába nyúlóan is, ettől a problémától függetlenül, felügyelik majd a rendszer, fórumok működését.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 November 18)

sirius14 írta:


> Már mindent kipróbáltam, amit tudtam, de a feltöltés nem megy.
> A Firefox újabb verzióinál (IE-nél pl. nem) már régebben jelentkezett probléma, hogy már a feltöltési (mappa) ablakban meg sem jelentek a CH által feltöltésre engedélyezett fájlformátumok többsége, de legalább áthúzással fel lehetett tölteni. De most sehogy sem megy. Jelzések alapján, most már tudom, hogy nem csak nekem vannak ilyen problémáim. Én is arra gondolok, hogy szerver oldali probléma okozza a gondot.
> Remélem hamarosan megoldódik, én már inkább megyek aludni, és mindenkinek jó éjszakát kívánok!
> Azoknak meg különösen, akik még éjszakába nyúlóan is, ettől a problémától függetlenül, felügyelik majd a rendszer, fórumok működését.


Konkrétan milyen fájlformátumot akartál feltölteni?


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Konkrétan milyen fájlformátumot akartál feltölteni?


Nekem egy 20 KB .jpg-t ítél túl nagynak. 331 x 248 képpont.


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Konkrétan milyen fájlformátumot akartál feltölteni?


pdf-et, próbáltam rar-ba tömörítve is.


----------



## Midis64 (2017 November 18)

Üdv !
Opera böngészőt használok,és a következő probláma merül fel:
A szintetizátor stílusok és a zenészektől zenészeknek témához hozzá akarok szólni,vagy fel akarok ezekre tölteni,nem enged. Ezt már több esetben is észrevetem,és ez fennáll lassan egy éve.
Azóta viszont már rájöttem arra,hogy ezt hogyan tudom kikerülni :
Ha a hozzászólás megírása,file feltöltése 5-10 másodpercnél több időt vesz igénybe,abban az esetben nem lehetséges a feltöltés.Ezt úgy küszöbölöm ki,hogy megírom a mondandóm,azt ott (jobb egér gomb-másolás ) kijelölöm,majd egy újranyyitott lapra beillesztem, és már küldöm is. Így mindig sikeres mostanság !
Ezt a problémát mi okozhatja ???


----------



## Midis64 (2017 November 18)

... ez Cdurmol és Sirius 14 -nek is lehet megoldás esetleg !!!


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 November 18)

Biztos nem, mert a feltöltési hiba nem a mi készülékünkben van.


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 18)

Midis64 írta:


> ... ez Cdurmol és Sirius 14 -nek is lehet megoldás esetleg !!!


Tartok tőle, hogy nem ugyanaz a poblémánk, az enyém csak két napos. Több böngészőt is használok, mindegyiknek van előnye és hátránya. Sajnos az Opera böngészőt nem ismerem, csak annyit tudok róla, hogy az újabb verziókba VPN van beépítve, ami titkosít, rejti az IP címet is, és elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy ez zavar be valahogy, valahol a hálózati kommunikációba. Csak egy ötletem van, próbáld meg a beállításoknál letiltani, és ha megszűnik a probléma, akkor tényleg ez okozza.


----------



## Leximexi (2017 November 18)

A Firefox 57-tel sem megy a kotta feltöltés sem PDF, sem kép formátumban, a fentebb említett "áthúzással" sem.

Talán később...

Lexi


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 November 18)

Sziasztok!

Tudunk a problémáról, jeleztük az adminisztrátoroknak. Megoldásig türelmeteket kérjük.


Leximexi írta:


> A Firefox 57-tel sem megy a kotta feltöltés sem PDF, sem kép formátumban, a fentebb említett "áthúzással" sem.
> 
> Talán később...
> 
> Lexi





sirius14 írta:


> Tartok tőle, hogy nem ugyanaz a poblémánk, az enyém csak két napos. Több böngészőt is használok, mindegyiknek van előnye és hátránya. Sajnos az Opera böngészőt nem ismerem, csak annyit tudok róla, hogy az újabb verziókba VPN van beépítve, ami titkosít, rejti az IP címet is, és elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy ez zavar be valahogy, valahol a hálózati kommunikációba. Csak egy ötletem van, próbáld meg a beállításoknál letiltani, és ha megszűnik a probléma, akkor tényleg ez okozza.





JuhJóz írta:


> Biztos nem, mert a feltöltési hiba nem a mi készülékünkben van.


----------



## Midis64 (2017 November 18)

sirius14 írta:


> Tartok tőle, hogy nem ugyanaz a poblémánk, az enyém csak két napos. Több böngészőt is használok, mindegyiknek van előnye és hátránya. Sajnos az Opera böngészőt nem ismerem, csak annyit tudok róla, hogy az újabb verziókba VPN van beépítve, ami titkosít, rejti az IP címet is, és elképzelhetőnek tartom, hogy ez zavar be valahogy, valahol a hálózati kommunikációba. Csak egy ötletem van, próbáld meg a beállításoknál letiltani, és ha megszűnik a probléma, akkor tényleg ez okozza.


Köszi a tippet,de engedélyezve van az IP-m. Ha jól tudom ide bejelentkezni sem tudsz,ha le van tiltva.


----------



## sirius14 (2017 November 18)

Midis64 írta:


> Köszi a tippet,de engedélyezve van az IP-m. Ha jól tudom ide bejelentkezni sem tudsz,ha le van tiltva.


Hát nem vagyok ebben sem szakember, talán nem is jól fogalmaztam. Abban igazad van, hogy IP cím nélkül semilyen kommunikáció nincs, annak alapján tudja egy kiszolgáló, hogy kitől jött a kérés, kinek cimezze vissza a választ.
Az hogy rejtve van, nekem azt jelenti, hogy a kommunikáció nem azon az IP címen zajlik, amit neked az internet szolgáltatód kiosztott, talán minden egyes kiszolgálóval más címen, nem tudom pontosan.
Amire gondoltam, hogy a beállítításoknál a VPN enable előtti négyzetből vedd ki a pipát, és úgy próbáld meg:
Persze halvány fogalmam sincs, hogy segít-e, de egy próbát talán megér.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 November 18)

Midis64 írta:


> Köszi a tippet,de engedélyezve van az IP-m. Ha jól tudom ide bejelentkezni sem tudsz,ha le van tiltva.


Természetesen mindenkinél engedélyezve van az IP cím, hisz az az adott gép "telefonszáma".
A VPN egyfajta fordított hívásátirányítás, azaz a szerver nem a gép IP címét látja hanem egy VPN-est, amit így a szerver nem tud "visszakövetni".
Így teszik elérhetővé pl Ukrajnában az tiltott orosz oldalakat, vagy Kínában a tiltott nyugati webszájtokat.

A feltöltési problémával - ahogy Beka is jelezte - már foglalkozunk.


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 19)

A feltöltési gondok megoldásáig javaslom, hogy használjátok a képfeltöltő oldalt:
http://kepkezelo.com/index.php
Az internetről való kép beidézése még működik.


----------



## verácskám (2017 November 20)

Nemcsak Sirius14-nek van ilyen problémája, nekem is! Több napja nincs lehetőségünk feltöltésre, semilyen módszerrel! Remélem nem sokáig tart a hiba kijavitása, sokak nagyon várják kérésük teljesitését!!  KÖSZÖNJÜK a hiba mielőbbi kijavitását!


----------



## cdurmol (2017 November 21)

Igazán kedves gondolat a személyre szóló üzenet a nyitólapon! Jól is esett, mosolyogtam is rajta. Őszinte legyek? Egy működő csatolás legalább ilyen jó érzéseket váltott volna ki, akár üzenet nélkül is.  Azért mégis jó tipp!!!


----------



## Melitta (2017 November 21)

Kis turelmeteket kerjuk.


----------



## tornando (2017 November 21)

türelmet?Azt ne kérjenek.Nekem attól lesz türelmetlenségem
Nem is akartam most csatolni.Most hogy látom kiírva eszembe jutott:

*Egyszerre csak égető hiányát érzem,* most hogy elnézést kellett volna és nem türelmet műszaki akadozás miatt.
Pedig tudom a törvényt: Ami elromolhat, AZ EL IS romlik


----------



## Melitta (2017 November 21)

KInt volt a tabla frissiteni kellett es egyeb update stb. 
A forum megy a feltoltes meg hamarosan.
Tudom sehogy se jo amit csinalunk de hat probaljuk megerteni az ilyen velemenyt is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 November 21)

tornando írta:


> türelmet?Azt ne kérjenek.


De bizony kérünk!


> Nem is akartam most csatolni.


Mások viszont igen....


> Egyszerre csak égető hiányát érzem, hogy *elnézést *kértek műszaki hiba miatt.
> Pedig tudom a törvényt: Ami elromolhat, AZ EL IS romlik


A hiba, mint azt többen is sejtik nem elromlásból fakad (köszönet a javaslatokért azoknak, akik megpróbáltak segíteni).
A CH motor kötelező szerevfrissítésekor fellépett konfigurációs eltéréseket kell "visszatéríteni". Ez viszont idő, mert előbb meg kell őket (ráadásul mindet) találni.
Ezért is kérjük még a türelmet.
P.s.: E miatt a keresővel is gondok lehetnek.


----------



## *Rima (2017 November 22)

Kedves *Rima, a csatolás/feltöltés ismét működik, kellemes töltögetést!


----------



## Leximexi (2017 November 22)

Melitta írta:


> KInt volt a tabla frissiteni kellett es egyeb update stb.
> A forum megy a feltoltes meg hamarosan.
> Tudom sehogy se jo amit csinalunk de hat probaljuk megerteni az ilyen velemenyt is.


Szerintem igenis jó, ennek rajtam kívül is mindenkinek örülnie kellene. Ugye?

Köszönöm (talán írhatom) mindannyiunk nevében.

Lexi.


----------



## mechi (2017 November 23)

*A Google - Gmail belépés problémás!



 *


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 November 23)

mechi írta:


> *A Google - Gmail belépés problémás!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1576421 *


Jelzem a webmester felé.


----------



## goyo (2017 November 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Jelzem a webmester felé.



@FLAMINGO ezúton *köszönöm *a kitartásod, türelmed, hogy ennyi idő elteltével is segítesz az embereknek. 
Nekem sajnos soha nem volt ennyi türelmem...



mechi írta:


> *A Google - Gmail belépés problémás!*



Igen, az oldal pár napja átállt biztonságos kapcsolatra:



(zöld lakat a bal felső sarokban a modern böngészőkben) így a cím is megváltozott http:// -ről http*s*://-re (a Google ezt nem követte).

*A Google/Gmail bejelentkezés ismét működik.*

*...*


----------



## LRJudit (2017 December 4)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudok képet feltölteni a galériámba.
1,8M
Fórumba sikerült.
Visszavonom, csak feltöltés után nem jelent meg, ahogy korábban.
Próbaként kattintottam a mentésre és megkerült.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 21)

Tessék mondani, miért lett oly nehéz ide belépni?
Tudom, h fagy van kinn, és beragadhatott a beléptető, de ha nem tudnék belépni, üzenni sem, h kint rekedtem...
V mit szúrok el?
A bejelntkezésre kattintok, a karácsonyi gömbök valamelyike csilingel ugyan, de a beléptető ablak alig akar előugrani!

Mindenesetre, Flamingo, az ünnep közeleg, legyen meghitt, békés, örömteli ünnepetek Pároddal és Szeretteiddel!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 22)

phoenyx írta:


> Tessék mondani, miért lett oly nehéz ide belépni?
> Tudom, h fagy van kinn, és beragadhatott a beléptető, de ha nem tudnék belépni, üzenni sem, h kint rekedtem...
> V mit szúrok el?


Két okot tudok mondani:
A egyik, hogy valamit új programot telepítettél a gépedre (vagy régit pl. böngészőt frissítettél -ez lehetett automatikusan is a háttérben), ami többleterőforrást igényel.
A másik, hogy azon az ágon, ahol a szolgáltatód bekötött, - pl a z év vége miatt többen neteznek az átlagosnál. Ugyanis a rendelkezésre álló sávszélesség megoszlik az épp egyszerre fennlévők között.


> A bejelntkezésre kattintok, a karácsonyi gömbök valamelyike csilingel ugyan, de a beléptető ablak alig akar előugrani!
> 
> Mindenesetre, Flamingo, az ünnep közeleg, legyen meghitt, békés, örömteli ünnepetek Pároddal és Szeretteiddel!
> Csatolás megtekintése 1581286


Nektek is Kellemes Évvégét!


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

Kérek olyan visszajelzést hogy valaki megkapja az* e-mailt* a CH-tól bármilyen értesítést!
Mindegy miről: privát, feliratkozás témára, bármi, csak automata levél a CH fórummotortól.

És kár volt innen kitörölni előző kérdésem a legtöbben hallják úgy akartam kérdezni.
Hiszen tudom sokan nincsenek feliratkozva emailra sőt még a privátról való értesítést is kikapcsolhatják.
Ezért sok olvasó sok emberből akad 1 aki kap levelet


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 28)

Igen, megkaptam ma is az értesítő e-mailt kérdésedről, itt ebben a fórumban!
Lehet, történt vmi frissítés általánosan a CH-n, ami miatt néhány érzékenyebb beállítás módosult.
Még ha nem is változtattál beállításaidon, 1 próbát megér, úgy vélem, menj be légy szíves beállításaidba, és ott, ha kell, ismét állítsd neked megfelelőre!


----------



## saga3 (2017 December 28)

Esetemben jönnek rendszeresen az Értesítő Emailek.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

phoenyx írta:


> Igen, megkaptam ma is az értesítő e-mailt kérdésedről, itt ebben a fórumban!
> Lehet, történt vmi frissítés általánosan a CH-n, ami miatt néhány érzékenyebb beállítás módosult.
> Még ha nem is változtattál beállításaidon, 1 próbát megér, úgy vélem, menj be légy szíves beállításaidba, és ott, ha kell, ismét állítsd neked megfelelőre!





saga3 írta:


> Esetemben jönnek rendszeresen az Értesítő Emailek.


Köszönöm annak aki a tényt közölte erre voltam kíváncsi.
Ilyen tény birtokában tovább tudom gondolni azt a 50-60 lehetőséget amiket ilyenkor tenni lehet.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 28)

Nem igen tudok továbblépni
az e-mail cím megváltoztatásáról oda küld értesítést ami a régi volt
Ezt kaptam választ valakitől
Nekem az volt az ötletem csináljak egy e-mail cím változtatást
Hátha a CH magas spam számot kap valamiért és törli a szolgáltató.
így nem nálam van a spamban hanem nem is látom egyáltalán mert törlésre kerül.
Ezért találtam ki a mélváltoztatást
De a mélváltoztatásról küldendő értesítést a régi mélre küldené mint hallom
Ez pedig eddig se jött
Tehát semmire nem jutottam ezen küldött(?)információval
Az új mélre pedig semmi nem jött.
A CH beállításaim jók.
Tesztelésre: ki majd be kapcsoltam őket
Mind a privátot, mind témaértesítőket.
Most nincs több ötletem
Csak annyi:*Kézzel küldjön egyet a webmester.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 28)

tornando írta:


> Nem igen tudok továbblépni
> az e-mail cím megváltoztatásáról oda küld értesítést ami a régi volt
> Ezt kaptam választ valakitől


Már miért is küldené az értesítést a régi címre? Logikátlan lenne.


> Nekem az volt az ötletem csináljak egy e-mail cím változtatást
> Hátha a CH magas spam számot kap valamiért és törli a szolgáltató.


Ezt meg végképp nem értem. A szolgáltató? Hogyan tudná meghatározni a szolgáltató, hogy mi számít Spamnak a felhasználó számára?
A szolgáltat max tilt egy (felhasználó)címet, ha onnét rendszeresen vírusfertőzés érkezik.
De ekkor semmit sem kap és küld. (Pontosabban egy elszigetelt oldalra irányítja a felhasználót, amíg a vírufertőzöttség fennáll.)


> így nem nálam van a spamban hanem nem is látom egyáltalán mert törlésre kerül.
> Ezért találtam ki a mélváltoztatást
> De a mélváltoztatásról küldendő értesítést a régi mélre küldené mint hallom
> Ez pedig eddig se jött
> ...


A webmester 34 szervert üzemeltet, ő nem fog levelet küldeni.
Annyit tudok tenni, hogy jelzem az admin felé, nézze meg a beállításaid.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 28)

Jeleztem. Állított.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Már miért is küldené az értesítést a régi címre? Logikátlan lenne.
> 
> Ezt meg végképp nem értem. A szolgáltató? Hogyan tudná meghatározni a szolgáltató, hogy mi számít Spamnak a felhasználó számára?
> A szolgáltat max tilt egy (felhasználó)címet, ha onnét rendszeresen vírusfertőzés érkezik.
> ...


Már pedig a régi címre küldi
Logikus hogy a régi címre küldi a szövege ez:

Your email at CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma was recently changed to xxxxxxxx. If you made this change, you may ignore this message.
If you did not request this change, please log in and change your password and email address. If you are unable to do this, please contact an administrator.
Your email was changed by the IPxxxxx

nyers fordítás:
A CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma e-mailje nemrégiben a xxxxxxxxx címre változott. Ha végrehajtotta ezt a módosítást, figyelmen kívül hagyhatja ezt az üzenetet.
Ha nem kérte ezt a változtatást, jelentkezzen be, és változtassa meg jelszavát és e-mail címét. Ha ezt nem tudja végrehajtani, kérjük, lépjen kapcsolatba egy rendszergazdával.
Az Ön e-mailjét az IP megváltoztatta: xxxxx



> A szolgáltató? Hogyan tudná meghatározni a szolgáltató, hogy mi számít Spamnak a felhasználó számára?
> A szolgáltat max tilt egy (felhasználó)címet,


Keveset tudok a spőamszűrésről de van, minden levéllel érkező X-Spam-Score: 1.1 (+) 
És ennek a pontszám alapján dönthetik el
Amennyiben a szolgáltató alkalmaz spam szűrést
a szolgáltató tilthat egy címet írod
Ez fordult elő pár éve a citromail tiltotta a CH-t.
Éppen ezen gondolatnál fogva cseréltem próbára mélcímet
----------
Ha az admin felé jelzed és átnézi a beállításaimat azt köszönöm
Akármennyire is biztos vagyok benne.Több szem az több


----------



## tornando (2017 December 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Jeleztem. Állított.


Nincs változás mél nem jön


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 29)

tornando írta:


> Már pedig a régi címre küldi
> Logikus hogy a régi címre küldi a szövege ez:
> 
> Your email at CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma was recently changed to xxxxxxxx. If you made this change, you may ignore this message.
> ...


Az utolsó mondat helyesen:
Az Ön e-mailjét a xxxx IP címről változtatták meg.


> Keveset tudok a spőamszűrésről de van, minden levéllel érkező X-Spam-Score: 1.1 (+)
> És ennek a pontszám alapján dönthetik el


Igen, ez így van, de ez csak arra szolgál, hogy a címzett érkezett vagy spam mappájába tegye.


> Amennyiben a szolgáltató alkalmaz spam szűrést
> a szolgáltató tilthat egy címet írod
> Ez fordult elő pár éve a citromail tiltotta a CH-t.


Igen, mivel a citrom nem vizsgálta meg a spam jelentések valós hátterét, (Ilyenkor illik megnézni az adott oldal pagerankját és egy csomó más paraméterét, mert különben 2o-3o spam jelentéssel blokkolni lehetne pl a Google-t is.)


> Éppen ezen gondolatnál fogva cseréltem próbára mélcímet
> ----------
> Ha az admin felé jelzed és átnézi a beállításaimat azt köszönöm
> Akármennyire is biztos vagyok benne.Több szem az több


Mint írtam állított az admin. A szerver oldalon több lehetőség nincs állításra. várj 1-2 napig, ha akkor sem jön, akkor továbbítja a webmester felé.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 29)

Flamingo írta:


> Annyit tudok tenni, hogy jelzem az admin felé, nézze meg a beállításaid.





Flamingo írta:


> Mint írtam állított az admin. A szerver oldalon több lehetőség nincs állításra. várj 1-2 napig,


Én félreértettem : azt hittem az én beállításaimat nézi meg
Te pedig szerverről beszélsz.Nem az én fiókomról
az a szerver oldali állítás az *globális* és nem csak az én profilom


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 29)

tornando írta:


> Én félreértettem : azt hittem az én beállításaimat nézi meg
> Te pedig szerverről beszélsz.Nem az én fiókomról
> az a szerver oldali állítás az *globális* és nem csak az én profilom


A szerverben a fiókodhoz kapcsolódó beállításokról írtam.
Ezek egy részét te állítod (jelszó, nick, avatar, követett témák...), egy részét a rendszergazda (pl. jogosultságok) és van amit mindketten (új jelszó pl.).


----------



## tornando (2017 December 29)

Ha a 34 szervert karbantartó szétszakította magát és belenézett a fiókomba
Nem akarok nagyon képtelen lenni, hisz csak egyetlen kis hibácska nekem
De akkor ezt küldés, de nem érkezik meg dolgot tudni lehet tesztelni onnan.
Lehet, csak időt ki ad neki?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 29)

tornando írta:


> Ha a 34 szervert karbantartó szétszakította magát és belenézett a fiókomba
> Nem akarok nagyon képtelen lenni, hisz csak egyetlen kis hibácska nekem
> De akkor ezt küldés, de nem érkezik meg dolgot tudni lehet tesztelni onnan.
> Lehet, csak időt ki ad neki?


Az admin nem a webmester.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 29)

Nekem mindegy a neve a levélküldés nem jó és aki belenézett nem tudott volna többet tenni hogy mi a baj?
Van még egy makacs dolog
Leiratkozok valahonnan majd ismét ott van feliratkozva
Tudom van opció ami automatikus feliratkozást tesz
Az nincs bekapcsolva
Mégis feliratkozott a hírekre
Most éppen nem, de időnként


----------



## tornando (2017 December 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Az admin nem a webmester.


Hú ez nem mindegy és fontos
Az is fontos hogy nem működik az automatikus mél generálás
*Kértem kézi levelet az admintól*
*Az simán megjött tehát fogadó oldali hiba nincs.*
Küldő az az generálási oldali hiba van.
Érdekes hogy* kevesen vagyunk* akinek nem érkezik meg, egy embert tudok akinek
1-5 hónapon belül ilyen hibája volt
Az okát nem tudom de már érkezik* talán* neki
Kérek vizsgálatot jöjjön már az a mél
Profil beállításaim jók privátról mél értesítés kipipálva
.................
Még egy kétségbeesett ötlet a hibára:
Nem arra a mélcímre küldi ami* látszólag be van állítva * valami másra küldi, ezt kéne megnézni a hozzáértőnek


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 30)

tornando írta:


> Hú ez nem mindegy és fontos
> Az is fontos hogy nem működik az automatikus mél generálás
> *Kértem kézi levelet az admintól*
> *Az simán megjött tehát fogadó oldali hiba nincs.*
> ...


Vedd fel a kapcsolatot Melittával!
Neki van admin joga, ő tudja megnézni.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 31)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Vedd fel a kapcsolatot Melittával!
> Neki van admin joga, ő tudja megnézni.


Üzenetemben leírtam hogy megtörtént
Mellékesen mondom ezt nem hiszem hogy érted hogy hol kellene megnézni.Nem a profilnál
Admin jog mellé kell speciális ismeret is
Az pedig Goyo


> Még egy kétségbeesett ötlet a hibára:
> Nem arra a mélcímre küldi ami* látszólag be van állítva * valami másra küldi, ezt kéne megnézni a hozzáértőnek


Elmagyarázom
Nem ott kellene megnézni ahol én is látom ott jó!!!
Akármilyen képtelenség az ötletem, de minden jelenséget megmagyaráz.Ötlet amiről meg kell győződni

a CH generálása elvileg működik
A fogadóoldal máködik
Szinte csak nekem van ilyen gondom
Következtetés:enyém is működik a küldés
De nem arra a címre jön ami ott be van írva
Ezt én is látom és ott jó.Ezért kell másutt megnézni
Ott kellene megnézni ahol címzi a generált leveleket, ahol párosítja a felhasználóval
A ténylegesen elküldött levelek mélcíémét

Feltételezésem egyszer rosszul párosította össze(ki tudja miért)Itt lesz a hiba
És ott ragadt a rossz mélécím
Ennek a megnézése Szerintem Goyo tudását igényli
Ebben Melitta nem tud tenni csak továbbítani Goyonak
Bár azt a továbbítást te is megtudod tenni.
Sőt lehet Ő is olvassa csak önvallomása szerint:


Goyo írta:


> @FLAMINGO ezúton *köszönöm *a kitartásod, türelmed, hogy ennyi idő elteltével is segítesz az embereknek.
> Nekem sajnos soha nem volt ennyi türelmem...


----------



## Melitta (2017 December 31)

Amit megadtal arra az emailre megy az osszes bejelolt ertesites.
Adjal meg privibe masik emilt atallitom es meglassuk megkapod-e.
Spamba se erkezik? 
Kozpontilag van beallitva majd nem minden csak az nincs amit te magad a profil oldaladon bejelolsz.


----------



## tornando (2017 December 31)

Melitta írta:


> Amit megadtal arra az emailre megy az osszes bejelolt ertesites.
> Adjal meg privibe masik emilt atallitom es meglassuk megkapod-e.
> Spamba se erkezik?
> Kozpontilag van beallitva majd nem minden csak az nincs amit te magad a profil oldaladon bejelolsz.


Előre vivő dolgok
Megnézte hová, milyen mél címre megy *ténylegesen*(ez fontos)
Ötlet: a privátban másik e-mail(nem rossz mert lehet különbség általam rögzített és admin által rögzített között)
A spam már nem jó ötlet,hisz előzményekben megírtam: Nincs spamban


----------



## shenmen (2017 December 31)

Korábbi hozzászólásomat tudom valahogy módosítani?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2017 December 31)

shenmen írta:


> Korábbi hozzászólásomat tudom valahogy módosítani?


Nem. Ami 24 óránál régebbi, azt nem.


----------



## Tóth Suzi (2018 Január 1)

Kedves Adminisztrátorok! Segítségetket kérném,hogy juthatok az ebook könyvek olvasásához.Köszönöm a választ


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 4)

Tóth Suzi írta:


> Kedves Adminisztrátorok! Segítségetket kérném,hogy juthatok az ebook könyvek olvasásához.Köszönöm a választ


Most, hogy állandó tag lettél - könnyedén.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Most


kerdes mikor fel kivanok kepet toltaeni
ez jon;
*Csak semmi pánik*
The uploaded file is too large for the server to process. (tudom hogy erted nem neked forditom)
A feltöltött fájl túl nagy ahhoz, hogy a kiszolgáló feldolgozhassa.
namarmost gondoltam szabalyozzatok a meretet
kiprobaltam kicsikeppel arra is ez a hibauzenet jon

so kerdes miert ??

(most lattam egy masik topicban hogy nem vagyok egyedul )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 6)

*Rima írta:


> kerdes mikor fel kivanok kepet toltaeni
> ez jon;
> *Csak semmi pánik*
> The uploaded file is too large for the server to process. (tudom hogy erted nem neked forditom)
> ...


*Sajnos a 2 MB feletti fájlokat nem engedi a rendszer.
Lehet, hogy a merevlemez kezd telítődni, de ezt csak admin joggal lehet ellenőrizni, úgyhogy a webmester értesítve lett.
Remélhetőleg hamar reagál.*


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Sajnos a 2 MB feletti fájlokat nem engedi a rendszer.
> Lehet, hogy a merevlemez kezd telítődni, de ezt csak admin joggal lehet ellenőrizni, úgyhogy a webmester értesítve lett.
> Remélhetőleg hamar reagál.*


ertem en DE a kicsiket sem engedi kiprobaltam 
jocifiu megint elbabralt valamit ( kar ennyire lekakalja )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 6)

*Rima írta:


> ertem en DE a kicsiket sem engedi kiprobaltam
> jocifiu megint elbabralt valamit ( kar ennyire lekakalja )


Mindenesetre türelmet és megértést kérünk.
(Lehet valamelyik frissítés nem egészen tetszik a szervernek.)


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mindenesetre türelmet és megértést kérünk.
> (Lehet valamelyik frissítés nem egészen tetszik a szervernek.)


koszi csak szoltam


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 7)

*Rima írta:


> koszi csak szoltam


*Ha minden igaz, megy a feltöltés.*


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Ha minden igaz, megy a feltöltés.*


valoban hibatlan koszonet sokunk neveben


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 8)

Jó ideje ha a profil oldalamat akarom megnézni
Felugrik egy ilyen
A válaszom: Mégse
Mert nem kell hogy adatokat küldjön máshová



Kérdésem:

mi ez?
más is lát ilyet igen vagy nem?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 8)

tornando írta:


> Jó ideje ha a profil oldalamat akarom megnézni
> Felugrik egy ilyen
> A válaszom: Mégse
> Mert nem kell hogy adatokat küldjön máshová
> ...


Valószínűleg régebbi verziójú böngészőt használsz és valami sütikeveredés lehet a háttérben.
Vagy meg van nyitva a CH-val egyidőben agy zeol.hu-s ablak is.


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Valószínűleg régebbi verziójú böngészőt használsz és valami sütikeveredés lehet a háttérben.
> Vagy meg van nyitva a CH-val egyidőben agy zeol.hu-s ablak is.


Nem is létezik "zeol.hu"'
létezik: zaol.hu
*És igen nagyítva látszik ez ténylegesen a zaol.hu-ra küldene*
Én se láttam először, te is szemüvegért kell menj

De különben nincs megnyitva semmi hasonló
Inkább az lenne a lényeg miként szüntethetem meg.
Ha már ez nem a CH felugrója
(erre persze nem tértél ki)
igen vagy nem is kimaradt
-------------
Én valami jelszó lopónak sejtettem
Ha beírod az itteni nevet és jelszót
Elküldi oda forrás megnevezéssel
Máris lopták a CH belépési adatokat


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 8)

tornando írta:


> Nem is létezik "zeol.hu"'
> létezik: zaol.hu
> *És igen nagyítva látszik ez ténylegesen a zaol.hu-ra küldene*
> Én se láttam először, te is szemüvegért kell menj
> ...


Javaslom menj be a böngésződ spec. beállítások-ba és keresd meg a zaol.hu-st és töröld.
Ez felugró tuti nem a CH-hoz tartozik.


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom menj be a böngésződ spec. beállítások-ba és keresd meg a zaol.hu-st és töröld.
> Ez felugró tuti nem a CH-hoz tartozik.


A Tuti részt köszönöm
Amazzal bajom van
Firefoxban nem találom a spec beállításokon
5 fül van egyikben sincsen olyan amire gondolhatsz hogy azon belül lehetne
De hát innen már nem fórum segítség hanem Firefox
Mással nem próbálhatom mert
Chrome böngészőm egyáltalán nem működik a CH-n


----------



## Larissa45 (2018 Január 9)

Hogy tudom megszüntetni a regisztrációmat?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Január 9)

Larissa45 írta:


> Hogy tudom megszüntetni a regisztrációmat?


Majd szólunk Melittának hogy töröljön.


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 10)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom menj be a böngésződ spec. beállítások-ba és keresd meg a* zaol.hu*-st és töröld.
> Ez felugró tuti nem a CH-hoz tartozik.


Nincsen a Firefoxban olyan bejegyzés:zaol.hu
Most hogyan tovább?
És miért* a profil oldal indikálja* azt a felugró jelszókérőt?
És CSAK a saját profil oldalam?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Január 10)

tornando írta:


> Nincsen a Firefoxban olyan bejegyzés:zaol.hu
> Most hogyan tovább?
> És miért* a profil oldal indikálja* azt a felugró jelszókérőt?
> És CSAK a saját profil oldalam?


Ebben az esetben sajnos csak keresgéléssel tudnád megtaláni (valamilyen inicializáló fájljában, de nem feltétlenül ini a kiterjesztése).


----------



## tornando (2018 Január 10)

> Ebben az esetben sajnos csak keresgéléssel tudnád megtalálni (valamilyen inicializáló fájljában,


A Firefoxnak teljes profil mentés van
Aminek része az ini fájl is
Ám ha már keresgélni kell azt Total Commanderrel szövegkereséssel érdemes megtenni és a Összes mentési mappában.
Ennek eredménye lett zaol.hu kereséssel:
volt 4 db fájl ami tartalmazta.
Ezeket biztonsági másolat nélkül töröltem
Ennek ellenére
Firefox újraindítása után
ismét felugrott a jelszókérő
Tehát makacsabb mint hogy szövegkereséssel megtalálva ás kitörölni


----------



## bassman (2018 Február 15)

Sziasztok! A kérdésem a következő lenne: Feltettem az egyik topic-ba egy kérdést, amihez file-okat is csatoltam. Később rájöttem, hogy nem jó helyen érdeklődtem, és hogy ne foglaljak felesleges tárhelyet, meg ne offoljam a topic-ot, le szerettem volna szedni ezt a hozzászólásomat, de sajnos már nincs ott a lehetőség. Hogyan tudnám eltüntetni ezt a hozzászólást? (több mp3 file van hozzá csatolva, ami elég nagy helyet foglal feleslegesen.)


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Február 15)

bassman írta:


> Sziasztok! A kérdésem a következő lenne: Feltettem az egyik topic-ba egy kérdést, amihez file-okat is csatoltam. Később rájöttem, hogy nem jó helyen érdeklődtem, és hogy ne foglaljak felesleges tárhelyet, meg ne offoljam a topic-ot, le szerettem volna szedni ezt a hozzászólásomat, de sajnos már nincs ott a lehetőség. Hogyan tudnám eltüntetni ezt a hozzászólást? (több mp3 file van hozzá csatolva, ami elég nagy helyet foglal feleslegesen.)


Szia!

Nyomj rá a jelentés gombra az adott hozzászólásnál és kérd a törlését.


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 24)

Sziasztok!
Én egy fórumot sem látok, mi lehet az oka?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 24)

Felderítő írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én egy fórumot sem látok, mi lehet az oka?


Szia!
Csak látsz valamit ha tudsz írni ide. Mit keresel, mit nem találsz?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Március 24)

Felderítő írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én egy fórumot sem látok, mi lehet az oka?


*Lépj ki!
Töröld a sütiket!
Lépj vissza!
Ha ezek után is gond van, akkor még egyszer ugyanez, d e előtte indítsd újra a géped.!
(Most is volt valami win frissítés.)*


----------



## Felderítő (2018 Március 24)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Csak látsz valamit ha tudsz írni ide. Mit keresel, mit nem találsz?


Zenész, szintetizátoros , hangszeres fórumokat.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 24)

Felderítő írta:


> Zenész, szintetizátoros , hangszeres fórumokat.


Írtam privit.


----------



## Mohacsi Attila (2018 Május 2)

sztzs írta:


> Tudom illetve látom....szedem is le amiket betettem, mert már nincs rá szükség!!!!! :4:


szia nekem kellene eloadoktol zenei alap.es gyorsan szükségem lenne ra.legyszives segíts.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Május 2)

Mohacsi Attila írta:


> szia nekem kellene eloadoktol zenei alap.es gyorsan szükségem lenne ra.legyszives segíts.


Szia!  
Küldök privát üzenetet, leírom benne mit kell tenned, hogy állandó tag lehess.


----------



## kukucka (2018 Június 16)

Sziasztok!

Ebben a fórumban, (*E-Book vegyes /szakácskönyv, magazinok stb II. )* hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, nem fedi fel a rejtett tartalmat, a III-ban minden gond nélkül megy. Az I-ben sem nyilik meg, most próbáltam...


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 16)

kukucka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ebben a fórumban, (*E-Book vegyes /szakácskönyv, magazinok stb II. )* hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, nem fedi fel a rejtett tartalmat, a III-ban minden gond nélkül megy. Az I-ben sem nyilik meg, most próbáltam...


Szia!

Annál ami problémás jelentéssel jelezd felénk. Segítünk.


----------



## header55 (2018 Október 8)

Sziasztok!
A beállításaimnál a "Privát beszélgetések beállításai"-nál be van jelölve az "Email értesítés új privát beszélgetés válasznál", de - a pontos idejét nem tudom - kb. egy hete, 10 napja nem érkezik meg a gmail-re az értesítés. Próbálkoztam a jelölés kivételével, majd újbóli bejelöléssel... semmi változás.
Másnál nincs ilyen probléma?

(Bezzeg a fészbúk értesítésit nem győzöm törölgetni.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 8)

header55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A beállításaimnál a "Privát beszélgetések beállításai"-nál be van jelölve az "Email értesítés új privát beszélgetés válasznál", de - a pontos idejét nem tudom - kb. egy hete, 10 napja nem érkezik meg a gmail-re az értesítés. Próbálkoztam a jelölés kivételével, majd újbóli bejelöléssel... semmi változás.
> Másnál nincs ilyen probléma?
> 
> (Bezzeg a fészbúk értesítésit nem győzöm törölgetni.)


*Jelzem a webmester felé.*


----------



## sanogal1964 (2018 Október 8)

Nekem se jönnek a emailra a értesítések a privát beszélgetésböl


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 10)

header55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A beállításaimnál a "Privát beszélgetések beállításai"-nál be van jelölve az "Email értesítés új privát beszélgetés válasznál", de - a pontos idejét nem tudom - kb. egy hete, 10 napja nem érkezik meg a gmail-re az értesítés. Próbálkoztam a jelölés kivételével, majd újbóli bejelöléssel... semmi változás.
> Másnál nincs ilyen probléma?
> 
> (Bezzeg a fészbúk értesítésit nem győzöm törölgetni.)





sanogal1964 írta:


> Nekem se jönnek a emailra a értesítések a privát beszélgetésböl


Én ezzel 2 éve szembesültem.azt állították semmi baj nincs.
Átnézték a beállításaimat jó
egyeztették az e-mail címet egyezik
Akkor állt helyre amikor egy másik e-mail címet adtam meg és én rögzítettem.
Magyarázat azóta sincs csak megoldás.


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

Sziasztok, ügyetlen vagyok és nem találom őket, vagy tényleg eltűntek/nem elérhetőek az ebook-os topicok? Pontosítva: a gyerekkönyveset látom, de semmi egyebet. A régebben könyvjelzőzöttek esetében pedig ezt írja ki: 
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.

köszönöm a választ előre is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 18)

mimi12 írta:


> Sziasztok, ügyetlen vagyok és nem találom őket, vagy tényleg eltűntek/nem elérhetőek az ebook-os topicok? Pontosítva: a gyerekkönyveset látom, de semmi egyebet. A régebben könyvjelzőzöttek esetében pedig ezt írja ki:
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> 
> köszönöm a választ előre is


*Mint valószínűleg magad is rájöttél, a hozzászólásaid száma 20 alá csökkent, ezzel megszűnt az állandó tagi státuszod és ezzel megszűnt a hozzáférés is.*
*Miként azt már tucatszor javasoltam, hetente javasolt legalább egy szabályos hozzászólást tenni, mert az éves "nagytakarításkor " akár teljes témák is törlésre kerülhetnek, mert sajnos nem végtelen a tárkapacitásunk. *
*Aki ezt nem fogadja meg, az belekerülhet abba a helyzetbe, mint te is, hogy a valamikor megtett 20 hsz. egy része elvész és azzal a jogosultságok jó része is.*
*Ha újra 20 felé nő a hsz-eid száma, a következő frissítéskor újra állandó taggá válsz, visszakapva a jogosultságokat..*


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Október 18)

mimi12 írta:


> Sziasztok, ügyetlen vagyok és nem találom őket, vagy tényleg eltűntek/nem elérhetőek az ebook-os topicok? Pontosítva: a gyerekkönyveset látom, de semmi egyebet. A régebben könyvjelzőzöttek esetében pedig ezt írja ki:
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> 
> köszönöm a választ előre is


Légy szíves még legalább egy hozzászólást írni, és figyelni a játékszabályokra a szójátékoknál! Ahogy láthatod, ott senki nem ír egymás után többször!


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Légy szíves még legalább egy hozzászólást írni, és figyelni a játékszabályokra a szójátékoknál! Ahogy láthatod, ott senki nem ír egymás után többször!


Köszönöm a választ! Így fogok tenni.


----------



## eto demerzel (2018 Október 25)

Hello, probaltam elerni azt vagy azokat akik fent tartjak ezt a forumot ugyanis van egy hiba a beleptetesben de eddig egyik levelre sem kaptam valaszt. Valaki meg foglalkozik itt az oldalal vagy nem?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 25)

eto demerzel írta:


> Hello, probaltam elerni azt vagy azokat akik fent tartjak ezt a forumot ugyanis van egy hiba a beleptetesben de eddig egyik levelre sem kaptam valaszt. Valaki meg foglalkozik itt az oldalal vagy nem?


*Igen, foglalkozik.*
*Mi a hiba?*


----------



## eto demerzel (2018 Október 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Igen, foglalkozik.*
> *Mi a hiba?*


A beleptetesnel van gond. Keri a two step verification kodot, megadom de azt mondja nem jo. Probaltam torolni a kodott az alkalmazasbol, ujra beirni hogy talan mas kodott general akkor de nem.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 25)

eto demerzel írta:


> A beleptetesnel van gond. Keri a two step verification kodot, megadom de azt mondja nem jo. Probaltam torolni a kodott az alkalmazasbol, ujra beirni hogy talan mas kodott general akkor de nem.


*Jelzem a webmester felé (bár más nem jelzett ilyen gondot). Viszont van egy kérdésem: ha nem jó, hogy tudtál belépni?*


----------



## eto demerzel (2018 Október 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jelzem a webmester felé (bár más nem jelzett ilyen gondot). Viszont van egy kérdésem: ha nem jó, hogy tudtál belépni?*


Van meg 8 egyszerhasznaltos kodom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 25)

eto demerzel írta:


> Van meg 8 egyszerhasznaltos kodom.


*Mivel a webmestert nem értem még el, az adminnak jeleztem, ő gyakrabban tud kontaktálni a webmesterrel (mivel ő kanadai, az időeltérés miatt még ő is csak most kezdheti átnézni az éjszaka kapott üzeneteket, úgyhogy türelem).*


----------



## eto demerzel (2018 Október 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Mivel a webmestert nem értem még el, az adminnak jeleztem, ő gyakrabban tud kontaktálni a webmesterrel (mivel ő kanadai, az időeltérés miatt még ő is csak most kezdheti átnézni az éjszaka kapott üzeneteket, úgyhogy türelem).*


roger. thx.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 26)

eto demerzel írta:


> roger. thx.


*Ha fel tudnál tenni egy printscreen-t a hibaüzenet kapcsán az segítene, mert a beállításaidban semmi hibát nem találtak.*


----------



## shakti69 (2018 Október 26)

kukucka írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ebben a fórumban, (*E-Book vegyes /szakácskönyv, magazinok stb II. )* hiába kattintok a tetszik gombra, nem fedi fel a rejtett tartalmat, a III-ban minden gond nélkül megy. Az I-ben sem nyilik meg, most próbáltam...


Sajnos én is ezt tapasztalom sok lezárt fórumban. Hiába kattintok, nem nyílik meg a rejtett tartalom. Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 26)

shakti69 írta:


> Sajnos én is ezt tapasztalom sok lezárt fórumban. Hiába kattintok, nem nyílik meg a rejtett tartalom. Köszönöm a választ.


*Ha visszaolvasol, csak itt ebben a témában tucatszor megírtuk (persze ki nyálaz át több mint 200 oldalt), az új CH motor (szerverprogram) üzembe-helyezésekor konvertálni kellett a hozzászólásokat az új platformra, ami néhány millió üzenet konvertálását jelenti. Ebből pár ezer sajnos hibásan konvertálódott (a htnx tagokat tévesen hrt-nek vette, azaz a tagnak a hozzáféréshez rendelkeznie kellett hozzászólással az adott témában, ami lezárt témánál nyilván lehetetlen, ha addig nem tette meg). A félmilliós látogatottságot elért témákat pedig technikai okokból le kell zárni (különben az index fájlok elveszik a tárhely nagyobb részét).*
*Amit tehetsz, az ilyen hozzászólást jelzed az alatta lévő jelent gombbal és amikor valamelyik moderátor felszabadul egyéb teendői alól, megvizsgálja (lehet törli is mert halott a benne lévő link például).*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 26)

NEm csak nalunk lehet hiba hanem a lezart topicok tobb evesek sok eseten es a feltolto oldal is rengeteg megszunt.
A hozank feltoltott anyagokat garantaltan csak 2 evig tudjuk megorizni, mint irta Flamingo nem vegtelen a hely a szerveren.


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ebből pár ezer sajnos hibásan konvertálódott (a htnx tagokat tévesen hrt-nek


Azért jó olvasni ilyen információt is.Szembesülünk vele milyen bonyolult rendszer is lehet időnként.
És nem olyan egyértelmű hogy pont klappoljon minden.
És ezt komolyan mondom.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 29)

tornando írta:


> Azért jó olvasni ilyen információt is.Szembesülünk vele milyen bonyolult rendszer is lehet időnként.
> És nem olyan egyértelmű hogy pont klappoljon minden.
> És ezt komolyan mondom.


*Már korábban megírtam, hogy a CH-nak a tagok számára látható része kb a fele a rendszernek (ha nem kevesebb)..*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 29)

tornando írta:


> Megírtad de nem volt szemléletes.Az csak egy kijelentés
> Ez az amikor nem sikerül átadni valamit.
> Millió ember így jár.Nem érthetik ha nem szemléletes a példa.
> Öveges József tudja(ta) a titkot


Nem hinném, hogy rajtad kívül érdekel-e egyáltalán valakit a CH szervezési és technikai háttere, ezért nem részleteztem anno.
De, ha igen, jelezze és a jogosultságom szintjéig tudok tájékoztatást adni, ha nem is Öveges professzor színvonalán,


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Október 30)

tornando írta:


> ... a tudás átadásához nagyobb tehetség kell, mint tudni.


Ez számomra axióma.


----------



## tornando (2018 Október 30)

Azért jó olvasni ilyen információt is.


----------



## Anri (2018 November 8)

Szia 2006 óta vagyok az oldalon eddig minden remekül működött , láttam a legális ebook-okat is , évek óta  , viszont tegnap mikor feljöttem az oldalra a szokott linkre kattintva ezt kaptam .... 
*CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.

Mit tettem, vagy mit nem tettem, hogy most nem láthatom ? 
A választ előre is nagyon köszönöm !


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 November 10)

Anri írta:


> Szia 2006 óta vagyok az oldalon eddig minden remekül működött , láttam a legális ebook-okat is , évek óta  , viszont tegnap mikor feljöttem az oldalra a szokott linkre kattintva ezt kaptam ....
> *CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma - Hiba*
> A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> 
> Mit tettem


Csak olvastál hozzászólásokat, de nem írtál régóta.


> , vagy mit nem tettem


Nem lapoztál vissza itt egyetlen oldalnyit sem, mielőtt megírtad ezt a hsz-ed.


> , hogy most nem láthatom ?
> A választ előre is nagyon köszönöm !


*Nem ismételném, hisz ott van az előző oldalon, de gondolom időközben magad is rájöttél, mert újra állandó a tagi státuszod.
Neked is javaslom a legalább heti 1 hozzászólást.*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Ismét előállt ez a hiba nekem is!!!
kb 2 éve is volt


sanogal1964 írta:


> Nekem se jönnek a emailra a értesítések a privát beszélgetésböl


Nem jönnek az e-mail értesítők a privát levelekről
Most még a bepipálás lehetőségét se találom.
De be volt és jöttek.Most pedig nem jönnek.
Sőt még gondom kényelmetlenségem van az e-mail értesítés bekapcsolásával a már feliratkozott témáknál
Minden téma sor elején van egy pipa lehetőség
Azt (azokat) kipiálva.
A lista alján van beállítási opciók
A kiválasztottaknál e-mail értesítés be, vagy ki kapcsolása
És a mehet gomb
Nem csinál semmit
*Nem teszti ki a jelzést az e-mail felirathoz
Másik megközelítése a feliratkozásnak*
A téma tetején téma feliratkozás majd kérdés: e-mail vagy nélkül.
Innét se kapcsolja be az e-mailküldést.
van régebbi e-mail feliratkozás a követett témáknál ott kint a pipa *néhányná*l.
Hogy onnan most jön-e nem tudom.lassan mozgó téma ezért nem tudom.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Ez fel van iratkozva azért írom ezt, hátha küldd


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

tornando írta:


> Várok üzenet mozgást
> A sajátom lehet nem számít újnak még ha új is


Van ötletem miért bolondul
A múltkorában is levélcím ekcémája volt a CH-nak
Most ott nézegetem az okokat
Akkor kénytelen voltam egy freemailt létrehozni.
Most beléptem oda.
Az első amit tudtam és most is észleltem
A freemail olyan lett mint a prepaid kártya újíttatás
Lükén túlhisztizett
Most ezt mondja jelszóerősség változtatásra vagyok kényszerítve
Megtettem had örüljön aki kitalálta
És belépve látom: kb 2018 november óta ott csücsülnek a hiányolt levelek
*Azóta nem továbbított nekem semmit*
*Ez a feltételezésem*
Most akkor új időszámításnak tekintem a CH levélküldési problémámat
*A fent írottakból a be és kikapcsolásra tett megfigyeléseimet #4651 fenntartom:eskü alatt is*
Ha ott változás lesz írok


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

kicsi eskü módosítás
A minden feliratkozott témánál a jelzést elnéztem nagyon halványan van írva az Emai
viszont néhol volt egy jelző-szeg ami ha ráviszem az egeret fontos buborékszöveget jelenít meg
Ezt néztem e-mail beállításnak
Holott ez egy régebbi lehetőség lehetett jelöljem fontosnak(gondolom)
Az e-mail felirat nagyon halvány
De működik a ki/be kapcsolás
Most már csak a leveleket várom
A freemail frissítve: Az átirányít még a pop3 is jó már ott.(kipróbálva)
Már csak az egész láncnak kell működnie


----------



## tornando (2018 December 22)

Nem működik pedig minden jó elvileg
Már csak azt nem tudom mennyi idő múlva lépteti érvénybe a fórum motor a e.mail feliratkozási változásokat
Lehet utálja a free mailt is
*2 évig szerette*


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Van ötletem miért bolondul
> A múltkorában is levélcím ekcémája volt a CH-nak
> Most ott nézegetem az okokat
> Akkor kénytelen voltam egy freemailt létrehozni.
> ...


Látom a szakértőktől hiába kérdeztem ilyeneket
Hiába írtam le pontosan mi a jelenség
Egy fia válasz nem érkezett
Hiszen ezt megoldani kicsit csavaros és aprólékos favágási munka.
*A megoldásom kész*
*Működik*
Előbb megírom ki juttatott véletlenül megoldáshoz: *Melitta*
Kiejtette száján a jó e-mailcímnek Ő a gmail-t tartja
*Ebben az a vicc minden e-mailcím elvileg jó
És működik mindenféle levélküldésre
A 2 évvel ezelőtti e-mail cím cserém ugyanilyen gond miatt *(A CH-tól nem fogadják a leveleket)
*Akkor freemail-ra cserélve működött 2 évig*
Halk megállapításom:sorra ejtik kifelé a CH automata leveleit a levelezők
*Most a Gmail.hu bevált és működik
Tehát tanácsom mindenkinek:váltson Gmail-ra
de ne a gmail.com-ra, mert az telefonszámot követel.*aki szét akarja kürtölni sajátját tegye
Következtetésem nagyon terelnek folyamatosan a google felé
Vagy a CH*, *vagy a Google
*A másik felől jöhető baj: A CH automata-küldőjét okkal vagy ok nélkül tiltó listára teszik*
akkor pedig itt kell szétnézni
Logikus nem?
A levelezők képesek automata értesítő levelet is fogadni
*Évekig jól teszik majd elhajítják a CH-t*


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 23)

Hogy mi alapjan szurik otthon , emaileket a beerkezo emaileket....ki tudja....
A Canadahun tol erkezo emaileket spamnak nezi , vagy nem is fogadja. citrommail freemail es meg van vagy 4-5 amirol bizton tudom nem szereti a Ch-t. Vagy visszapattannak vagy nem fogadja. Irtunk nekik ez ugyben de valaszt nem kaptunk.
Nem allitom hogy ez lehet a hiba de ez is benne lehet a pakliba, jelen pillanatban a gmail.com vagy hu a legmegbizhatobb jo szurokkel nagy tarhellyel stb. Igen okosakat tudsz mondani. Automata fogadja a maileket es a szurojuk ugy van beallitva valamiert nem fogadja.
Nem vagyunk tilto listan , ha azon lennek akkor indok kellene es ertesites.
Gyanakvasod mar mar beteges, ne a googletol feljel mert nem fogja szetkurtolni a telefonodat, es remekul be lehet allitani hogy semmi spam ,reklam ne zavarjon.
Ugy mellesleg wind.10 teljes virusvedelmet ad, legalabbis jelenleg a legbiztonsagosabb.
A ch formmal jott a privi lehetoseg is ami 100% biztonsaggal minden tag rendelkezesre all. Az email cimre nalunk nincs is igazabol szukseg csupan a regisztracional. 
Mindenki maga kezeli a profil oldalan.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

Valaszod technikai része elég jó
De vannak lennének ott tennivalók
Meg kéne nézni mégis mitől dobálhatják el a levelezők a CH-t
Minden levél forrása ír egy olyat:
X-Spam-Status: No, score=-1.441 (most jött)
X-Spam-Score: 1.3 (+) (2013ban jött)
Ezek azok amik minősítenek egy érkező levelet
Ezt lehet megkérdezni Goyotól miért van és mit jelent
Megnéztem egy 2013 levelet és egy 2018 levelet
Az X-Spam számuk igen különböző
Az hogy mi alapján szűtik otthon az miféle labda átpasszoló dolog?
Előbb azt kell megtudni a CH leveleit nemzetközi spam beállyítás vizsgálat szerint miként értékelik
Az adat (xspamstatus) mindenütt megy a levéllel
Legfeljebb az változhat ki mekkora xspamstatusnál dobja el a levelet
de hogy ez az x spamstatus miként kerül és hol ble ezt én nem tudomde ott a két adatom mennyire más a most érkezett


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 23)

A legtöbb ingyenes levelező program úgy küzdi le a spam leveleket, hogy, ha egy címről több levelet is kaptál, de oda nem írtál, azt automatikusan spamnak veszi.
Az intelligensebbek rákérdeznek, hogy szerintünk ez spam-e, de általában az emberek automatikusan nyomják az entert, ami többnyire a beleegyezést jelenti.
Ennél fogva a citromail, vipmail,... levelezők sajnos szinte azonnal spamlistára teszik a CH üzeneteit. A Gmail előnyben van, mert egyrészt fejletteb,másrészt a küldő címe is Gmail-os, tehát le tudja belül ellenőrizni.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A legtöbb ingyenes levelező program úgy küzdi le a spam leveleket, hogy, ha egy címről több levelet is kaptál, de oda nem írtál, azt automatikusan spamnak veszi.


Én ezt elhinném ha nem lenne a levelet kísérő x- spam statusz és X-Spam-Score
Az egy nemzetközi szőrő


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Valaszod technikai része elég jó
> De vannak lennének ott tennivalók
> Meg kéne nézni mégis mitől dobálhatják el a levelezők a CH-t
> Minden levél forrása ír egy olyat:
> ...



Nekunk nincs problemank nemzetkozileg se mashogy. 5 ev telt el gondolod a te email szolgaltatod nem valtozott nem haladt semmit a korral? na es mindezert mi vagyunk hibasak. Tegyel mar pontot ennek az ugynek a vegere.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

Zavaró?
Engem is zavar és mások is írták nem kapnak levelet
Őket is zavarja
*What Is X-Spam-Status In Message Headers?*
*What Is X-Spam-Status In Message Headers?*


Ez egy sima technikai probléma


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Én ezt elhinném ha nem lenne a levelet kísérő x- spam statusz és X-Spam-Score
> Az egy nemzetközi szőrő


Akkor ne hidd!
Az általános szabály, hogy az 5-nél nagyobb spam score-t kapott levél valószínűleg spam, de a szolgáltató lejjebb is állíthatja a szűrőhatárt....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Szép szavak igaznak hangzanak
> De tudod mit miondtak az én egyáltalán nem ingyenes levélszolgáltatómnál
> Nincsen semmilyen spam szűrés náluk


Akkor az NEM szolgáltató...


> Az ellentmond amit az ingyenesekre mondtál


A logikának meg az mond ellent, hogy egy fizetett szolgáltató nem szűr a XXI. században.


> Ellent mond a mostani mondatodnak is
> Akkor hát mi a tényleges baj?
> Mondok még valamit: van egy hhw fórum ingyenes c2 levelező van beállítva
> Évek óta és jönnek a levelek: [email protected]
> Ide is beállítottam ezt az ingyenes c2 levelezőt próbára: nézzük innét (CH) jönnek-e?


Csakhogy a címben az admin elnevezés található...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Már meg az én stabil szolgáltatómra tolod?
> 1 órája még az ingyenesekre
> No hát mi nem teszünk semmit "de a baj nálad van"
> ugye ez a legkönnyebb?


Én senkire nem tolok semmit.
Azt írtam, hogy a legtöbb ingyenes levelezőrendszer a spam szűrőjét úgy állítja be, hogy az kidobja a CH levelét.
Valamint azt, hogy nem tartom XXI. sz.-i szolgáltatónak azt, aki fizetős létére még spam-ot sem szűr.
Amit nem említettem, de tény, hogy akinek gmail-os címe van az nem panaszkodott idáig, hogy nem kap levelet a CH-tól.
Valamint azt sem említettem, hogy a Windows fejlesztése is okoz sok esetben problémát.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Valamint azt, hogy nem tartom XXI. sz.-i szolgáltatónak azt, aki fizetős létére még spam-ot sem szűr.
> Amit nem említettem, de tény, hogy akinek gmail-os címe van az nem panaszkodott idáig, hogy nem kap levelet a CH-tól.


*E kettőre válaszolok mert úgy lesz kerek*
1.A szolgáltató a spamszűrésre még azt is mondta* Ő nem akarja hogy eltűnjenek levelek*
A spamszűrést a Thunderbirdnél nagyon jól be lehet állítani:
Szolgáltató levélszűrőjének elfogadása pontban!!
1. spam assasin
2.DSPam
3. POPfile
4. SmamPal
Úgy mondta Ők alapból nem szűrnek de van szűrőjük
*Válasszam ki a kliensnél*
és akkor a szerint a módszer szerint les szűrve
-----------
A második mondatod a gmail tényleg működik
Ez nem vitás
ám nézd ezt: #4623
*De ezt én is írtam*
A választ arra várom: A többi miért nem fogadja a CH-t?
Legelső levelemben azt írtam: mi ez a Google felé terelés?
Hogy ki teszi nem tudom,
De mint írtam más fórum levele jön a közönséges c2 .hu ra is


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Csakhogy a címben az admin elnevezés található...


Nem az idézésre válaszok pedig azt nem értem.Hagyjuk most
Azért idézek hogy gyere az értesítőre
Kérdezek mindjárt:
Tudjuk a Google milyen mohón terjeszkedő
Tudjuk mindég mindenütt valamilyen módon kényszerít valamre
Ettől nagy és terjeszkedő
A CH-t is állandóan tapogatja Google robot
Minden aljasság elképzelhető róla
Kérdés: *Nem tartod lehetségesnek hogy úgy avatkozik be
Mert a CH tagjainak száma százezres nagyságrendű.*
Ezt a csoportos e-mail küldést *úgy befolyásolja hogy sorra dobálják el a levelezők a CH leveleit?*
És csak az övé működjön jól?
Hisz a sok százezres CH tagot átkésztet a Gmailra
*Ezért is lett a legnagyobb levelező*
De belopott valamit a CH-ba amitől leállnak a többi levelezők
Csak az automata levelekbe
Ha igen át kell szervezni az automatikus levelek útját, módját.
Ez a Goyo témája


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 December 23)

Lehet szidni, fitymálni a guglit, de tény, hogy az emberek 95%-a (sőt nem csak az emberek, hanem az AI is) alapból azt használja keresésre.
Bár a pagerankja szerint a CH az előkelő 5-t kapta (a maximális 10-ből amelyet csak a Youtube, Microsoft,.. kap meg legfeljebb), de nem hinném, hogy érdekelné a CH a Google-t. valami (például a 
Ha lenne valami szkript, kódsor, vagy bármi korlátozó rutin, annak mindenkinél érvényesülnie kellene minden nem gmail-os tagnál. 
Már pediglen nem így van.
Ami még lehetséges, hogy a tagok szolgáltatóinál lehet valami gond, például a routerek programjában (nem a lakásokon lévőkben, hanem a központban) van valami kódsor, ami miatt eleve eldobják a spam üzeneteket, hogy ne terheljék a sávot. De ez csak feltételezés.

Az "admin", mint string meg pár tucat kifejezés, amit az intelligens szűrők kiértékelnek, generálhat olyat, hogy "mégsem spam".


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 23)

tornando írta:


> Nem az idézésre válaszok pedig azt nem értem.Hagyjuk most
> Azért idézek hogy gyere az értesítőre
> Kérdezek mindjárt:
> Tudjuk a Google milyen mohón terjeszkedő
> ...




Jo lenne ha befejezned. Nem terelunk senkit sehova, annal is inkabb mert aki hozank jon eleve van mar email cime, igy nem mi beszeljuk ra mit valaszon.
Mindenki olyan emailt hasznal amilyent akar.Nem kesztetunk senkit semmire.
A google robot, mivel le van regisztalva a Ch a kereso motorokba ami pasztaza az oldalt es indexeli be a megjeleno szavakat mondatokat topicokat ennek koszonheto ha valaki keres valamit es az nalunk meg van akkor kidobja a talalatoknal.
Nyugodtan tapizhat minket a google, es meg mindig jobb ha o csinalja mint valami no name Micky Mouse ceg.
Talan kar volt kitenni ilyen infokat mert mint mindent felremagyarazol.
Nekem nem hiszel ez is maganugyed, de Flamingo se tud meggyozni akkor gondolod majd atallitunk barmit is a te ket szemedert, mert rajtad kivul akinek problemaja volt az megoldotta es nem reklamal ezerrel.
Hogy 5 evvel ezelotti allapotokhoz akarsz visszaterni ....tedd ebbe se szol bele senki.
Beszelsz ossze vissza, nem kuldunk csoportos emaileket es te se probald meg a Ch keresztul mert torlesre kerul a regisztraciod.
NEm dobalja senki vissza a Ch leveleit mert nem is kuldunk es enm is tervezunk kuldeni.


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Lehet szidni, fitymálni a guglit,


Szidta valaki?
Az nyilvánvaló tény hogy agresszív terjeszkedő és semmitől se risd vissza
Be is perelték már sokan
Ez is tény Meg kell különböztetni a keresőt és emailt funkcióban
a kereső ott agresszív, hogy figyel mindent rólad
a mail ott agresszív hogy odaterel mindenkit és még ott agresszív hogy a biztonságra hivatkozva te érdekedre hivatkozva túl sok adatot kér.
pl a telefonszámodnál s *neked előny hivatkozik*
Valójában telefonos reklámra használja
Ezek tények nem szidás
És ennyi kötöttséggel nem is lenne fele tagja sem.Ha nem folyamodna még trükkhöz
az említett 
*PageRank*
Az más az nem a gmail-ra csábítás trükkje
Ha lenne valami szkript, kódsor, vagy bármi korlátozó rutin minden levelezőre érvényes lenne
*Kivéve ha az övé elolvassa és figyelmen kívül hagyja*
És nem minden automata levelezőt támadott meg
[email protected] pont ilyen Őt nem támadta meg
Itt kell tenni valamit goyónak
Az "admin", mint string meg pár tucat kifejezés, amit az intelligens szűrők kiértékelnek, generálhat olyat, hogy "mégsem spam".
Itt kell tenni valamit goyónak
aztán van még egy *mindennek ellent mondó dolog
Neked is Melittának is és nekem is*
Itt ez:: *#4623*
Ő pont arra panaszkodik a gmail nem jön a face meg özönnel


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

> Beszelsz ossze vissza, nem kuldunk csoportos emaileket


Melitta tudod mire értem a csoportos leveleket ne csináld az értetlent
az automata generált értesítő levelek feliratkozásokról privát levelekről
Ezek csoportosak mert egy nap 10-15 is jöhet
Van aki jól gondolkodik technikában


----------



## tornando (2018 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> Jo lenne ha befejezned


Ez a technikai fórum nem?


Melitta írta:


> NEm dobalja senki vissza a Ch leveleit mert nem is kuldunk


Döntsd el végre küld e a CH e-mail értesítőket *feliratkozásról vagy nem?*


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 23)

Te beszelsz itt ossze vissza mindent a google tapogat minket ami nem zavar minket ez a tapizas, teged meg a vasorrubaba tapogason.
Page Rank ugyan mi koze az emailhez? felhasznalot ez miert is erdekli? eszembe nem jut ha elmegyek egy oldalra a Page rankjet megnezni.....hacsak nem rank fobias lennek.
A Ch- van egy fejlett privatemail lehetoseg barki hasznalhatja aki tagja a Ch nak.
Minket nem erdekel az emailje senkinek mert nem kuldunk sem csoportos sem maganyos emaileket.
Kevered kavarod a dolgokat a Ch-n privi kuldes korlatozott pont azert hogy meg veletlenul se gondoljal arra ,hogy itt barkit lehet zavarni keretlen privikkel. 



> Ő pont arra panaszkodik a gmail nem jön a face meg özönnel


 Ram gondoltal ,hogy panaszkodok? nem panaszkodok hanem kimondottan orulok, ha a facerol is jonnek sokan hozzank, sot elarulom neked van a Canadahun nak es nekem is kulon face oldalunk ahol meg hirdetem is a CH-t. raadasul ossze is van kotve egy regisztraioval a Ch es a Face a Twitter stb oldallal amitol interaktiv az egyik legfejlettebb oldal a Ch.



> Döntsd el végre küld e a CH e-mail értesítőket *feliratkozásról vagy nem?*


Kaptal ilyent vagy nem?


----------



## tornando (2018 December 24)

Melitta írta:


> Page Rank ugyan mi koze az emailhez? felhasznalot ez miert is erdekli? eszembe nem jut ha elmegyek egy oldalra a Page rankjet megnezni.....hacsak nem rank fobias lennek.


A Page Rank csak azért került szóba mert Flamingo szóba hozta
És én is pont a válaszomban amit te itt kiragadtál azt írtam:* Annak nincs köze a levelezéshez*


FLAMINGO írta:


> Bár a pagerankja szerint a CH az előkelő 5-t kapta (a maximális 10-ből amelyet csak a Youtube, Microsoft,.. kap meg legfeljebb), de nem hinném, hogy érdekelné a CH a Google-t.


Robot Google pedig tapogat és ezt Melitta is tudja
És a tapogatása közben elhelyezhet algoritmust ami elrontja a levelezőt.
Ezért már perelték a Googlet
Nos szeretném ha A logikailag elég jó,nagyon magas szinten álló tisztelem becsülöm is ezért, Flamingo kezelné ezt a levelező ügyet.
műszaki ügyben nyelvelni nem elég


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 December 24)

tornando légy szíves fejezd be itt a plakátolást!


----------



## header55 (2019 Január 12)

tornando írta:


> ...
> ...
> Itt ez:: *#4623*
> Ő pont arra panaszkodik a gmail nem jön a face meg özönnel



Talán jobb lett volna ha korábban jelzem, a hiba jelentése után kb. 8-10 nappal már ismét megérkezett az e-mail értesítés a privát üzenetekről. És azóta is megkapom! (A face-özön pedig megoldódott a túl aktív ismerős 'bejegyzés értesítés'-ének kikapcsolásával.)


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 12)

Sziasztok!

Utánaolvastam az állandó tagság elérésének. Már megkaptam, majd megint csak tag vagyok. Nem találtam erre magyarázatot.
Reg: 2018.12.22
Üzenetek: 27

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 12)

header55 írta:


> Talán jobb lett volna ha korábban jelzem, a hiba jelentése után kb. 8-10 nappal már ismét megérkezett az e-mail értesítés a privát üzenetekről. És azóta is megkapom! (A face-özön pedig megoldódott a túl aktív ismerős 'bejegyzés értesítés'-ének kikapcsolásával.)


Mindjárt megkereslek privátban mert érdekel mi rörtént és hogyan


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Január 12)

K.Gika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Utánaolvastam az állandó tagság elérésének. Már megkaptam, majd megint csak tag vagyok. Nem találtam erre magyarázatot.
> Reg: 2018.12.22
> ...


*Jelzem az admin felé.*
*Akkor minősül vissza egy tag státusza, ha pl törlik a szabálytalan üzeneteit és így 20 alá csökken a hsz-ei száma. (Nálad 20 felett van, tehát nem ez a gond.)*
*Volt a tegnapi napon egy szoftverfrissítés, ami a kereső használatában gondot okozott. A webmester vizsgálja azt is.*


----------



## tornando (2019 Február 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Én senkire nem tolok semmit.
> Azt írtam, hogy a legtöbb ingyenes levelezőrendszer a spam szűrőjét úgy állítja be, hogy az kidobja a CH levelét.
> Valamint azt, hogy nem tartom XXI. sz.-i szolgáltatónak azt, aki fizetős létére még spam-ot sem szűr.
> Amit nem említettem, de tény, hogy akinek gmail-os címe van az nem panaszkodott idáig, hogy nem kap levelet a CH-tól.
> Valamint azt sem említettem, hogy a Windows fejlesztése is okoz sok esetben problémát.


Jó soká lett válasz de tudom mit írtam a probléma fennáll.
Az én levelezőm nem ingyenes.
És az hogy nem akar spamot szűrni az azért jó mert a CH leveleit se dobja spamra
A spam szűrést a thundenbird levelező kliensben én állítom be.
És az nem bonyolult mert mint írtam lehet
Olyat a szolgáltató levélszűrőjének elfogadása
Itt van sablon spamszűrő
Ebből következik:
A szolgáltató igazat mondott:alapból nem szűrnek spamot *de be és kikapcsolhatom*
És ekkor működik a sablon spamszűrő
A thundenbird most az alábbi 5 sablonszűrő típust kínál fel használatra

*bogofilter*
*Dspam*
*POPfile*
*SpamAssassin*
*SpamPal*
És ezt nem muszáj bekapcsolnom egyiket sem és ekkor az alapest van
Nincsen spam szűrés
*Tehát a CH leveleinek simán itt kell lenniük.
De nincs*
Tehát másutt veszik el
A* gyanú a Google-ra terelődik
Miért?*
Mert ingyenes ide ingyenes oda* te beszéltél az ingyenesek spamjairól*
Az *ingyenes *Google.com és az i*ngyenes* google.hu
Mindkettőre befutnak a CH levelei
Semmi más levelezőre nem.
Lészen az fizetős vagy ingyenes
van egy ötletem de itt nem mondhatom heves mundér tiltakozást váltana ki


----------



## verácskám (2019 Március 26)

Olyan gondom van, hogy pl. a dallamról-dallamra (kotta-akkord, dal-szöveg) oldalon ha hivatkoznak linkkel el korábban feltett kottára, a linket nem tudom megnyitni, hiba üzenet jelenik meg. (Tehát semmilyen élő link nem jelenik meg!) Nem tudom ilyenkor mi a teendőm! Kérlek segits! Hálásan köszönöm a közremüködésed!
Pl:
https://www.canadahun.com/temak/kotta-dalszöveg-akkord-topic.53233/page-155#post-4475847


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 26)

verácskám írta:


> Olyan gondom van, hogy pl. a dallamról-dallamra (kotta-akkord, dal-szöveg) oldalon ha hivatkoznak linkkel el korábban feltett kottára, a linket nem tudom megnyitni, hiba üzenet jelenik meg. (Tehát semmilyen élő link nem jelenik meg!) Nem tudom ilyenkor mi a teendőm! Kérlek segits! Hálásan köszönöm a közremüködésed!
> Pl:
> https://www.canadahun.com/temak/kotta-dalszöveg-akkord-topic.53233/page-155#post-4475847


Szia! 
Az általad belinkelt 155. oldalon minden csatolás működik, letölthető. Előző feltöltésre nem találtam hivatkozást.


----------



## sirius14 (2019 Március 26)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Az általad belinkelt 155. oldalon minden csatolás működik, letölthető. Előző feltöltésre nem találtam hivatkozást.


Kedves Beka Holt!
"verácskám"-nak az egyedi problémája, hogy egyébként másoknak működő linkeket nem tud megnyitni.
Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha valamilyen jogosultsági probléma lenne. Mintha ilyenkor a rendszer nem ismerné fel a hozzáférési jogosultságát, és hibát jelez, hibára fut.
Régebben másoknál is előfordult hasonló eset (sőt még belépési gond is) és ha jól emlékszem, akiknél ellenőrizték a jogosultságot, visszajelezték, hogy az rendben, a hiba is ismeretlen okok miatt megszünt.


----------



## verácskám (2019 Március 26)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Az általad belinkelt 155. oldalon minden csatolás működik, letölthető. Előző feltöltésre nem találtam hivatkozást.



Ez a kép jelenik meg a linkre rákattintva:
https://www.canadahun.com/temak/kotta-dalszöveg-akkord-topic.53233/page-155#post-4475847


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 26)

sirius14 írta:


> Kedves Beka Holt!
> "verácskám"-nak az egyedi problémája, hogy egyébként másoknak működő linkeket nem tud megnyitni.
> Nekem úgy tűnik, mintha valamilyen jogosultsági probléma lenne. Mintha ilyenkor a rendszer nem ismerné fel a hozzáférési jogosultságát, és hibát jelez, hibára fut.
> Régebben másoknál is előfordult hasonló eset (sőt még belépési gond is) és ha jól emlékszem, akiknél ellenőrizték a jogosultságot, visszajelezték, hogy az rendben, a hiba is ismeretlen okok miatt megszünt.


Köszönöm!  
Értem! Jelzem Melittának!


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 26)

verácskám írta:


> Ez a kép jelenik meg a linkre rákattintva:
> https://www.canadahun.com/temak/kotta-dalszöveg-akkord-topic.53233/page-155#post-4475847


Türelmedet kérem, jeleztem a problémádat Melittának. Ha itt lesz utánanéz.


----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 26)

NAunk minden rendben van a regisztraciodba, mindenkinek sikerul megnyitni a csatolasokat akkor csak nalad lehet a gond .
Probald meg a cookikat kitorolni esetleg bongeszot cserelni.


----------



## tornando (2019 Március 27)

verácskám írta:


> Olyan gondom van, hogy pl. a dallamról-dallamra (kotta-akkord, dal-szöveg) oldalon ha hivatkoznak linkkel el korábban feltett kottára, a linket nem tudom megnyitni, hiba üzenet jelenik meg. (Tehát semmilyen élő link nem jelenik meg!) Nem tudom ilyenkor mi a teendőm! Kérlek segits! Hálásan köszönöm a közremüködésed!
> Pl:
> https://www.canadahun.com/temak/kotta-dalszöveg-akkord-topic.53233/page-155#post-4475847


Csak kíváncsiságból néztem meg az a link nekem sem működik azt kiabálja jelentkezzek be
Ha ez érdekes nem írtam hiába ha nem érdekes mentem tovább


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

vassferenc írta:


> Sziasztok! A Midis Zártosztályt keresem , de nem találom. ???


Én is keresem


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Március 28)

jackson75 írta:


> Én is keresem


Ne itt akard a 20 hozzászólást összeszedni, főleg ne szmájlikkal!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 Március 28)

jackson75 írta:


> Én is keresem


*Megtalálhatod a 20+2 után.*


----------



## macsek2 (2019 November 20)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...



Sajnos nem működik a súgó link.

Eredeti kérdésem: hogy csináltam két évvel ezelőtt ezt a szövegdobozt? Kék színű.

https://canadahun.com/temak/terry-p...d-regények-javasolt-olvasási-sorrendje.58067/


Jelenleg csak az ilyen-olyan feltételek esetén látható dobozt találom, amiből én a HIDE blokkot választottam és az rózsaszín. https://canadahun.com/temak/terry-p...vasolt-olvasási-sorrendje.58067/#post-5507861
Igazából csak egységbe szeretném foglalni, erre a kék dobozka is jó volt. Javaslat?


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 November 20)

macsek2 írta:


> Sajnos nem működik a súgó link.
> 
> Eredeti kérdésem: hogy csináltam két évvel ezelőtt ezt a szövegdobozt? Kék színű.
> 
> ...


Az elsőt quote tagok közé tetted, a mait hide tagok közé. Másképp jeleníti meg. Javítottam! Bár ha elfogadsz tőlem egy ötletet tedd spoiler tag közé. Kattintással lenyitható.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 November 21)

macsek2 írta:


> Sajnos nem működik a súgó link.


*Kipróbáltam. A jobbra lenti menüsor közepén található Súgó működik *


> Eredeti kérdésem: hogy csináltam két évvel ezelőtt ezt a szövegdobozt? Kék színű.
> 
> https://canadahun.com/temak/terry-pratchett-korongvilág-discworld-regények-javasolt-olvasási-sorrendje.58067/


Mint Beka előttem megírta quote (idézet) tagok közé tetted.


> Jelenleg csak az ilyen-olyan feltételek esetén látható dobozt találom, amiből én a HIDE blokkot választottam


*Amit ugye nem használunk.
Mert miként megírtuk anno az új szerverre való áttéréskor több helyre is (ebben a témában is nem egyszer), a hide (rejtés) opciókból CSAK a htnx -et használjuk és azt is csak akkor, a a Canadahunon kívülre mutató (külső) linket helyezünk el a hozzászólásban. 
Melynek tartalma a tetszik gomb lenyomása után jelenik meg, DE CSAK az állandó tag státusszal rendelkezők számára. *


> és az rózsaszín. https://canadahun.com/temak/terry-pratchett-korongvilág-discworld-regények-javasolt-olvasási-sorrendje.58067/#post-5507861
> Igazából csak egységbe szeretném foglalni, erre a kék dobozka is jó volt. Javaslat?


*Amit Beka tett. (A quote tagok használata.) De javaslom ennek a témának az átböngészését is.*


----------



## macsek2 (2019 November 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Az elsőt quote tagok közé tetted, a mait hide tagok közé. Másképp jeleníti meg. Javítottam! Bár ha elfogadsz tőlem egy ötletet tedd spoiler tag közé. Kattintással lenyitható.





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Kipróbáltam. A jobbra lenti menüsor közepén található Súgó működik *
> 
> Mint Beka előttem megírta quote (idézet) tagok közé tetted.
> 
> ...




Köszönöm szépen mindkettőtöknek, a (minden bizonnyal sokadjára) kedvesen tálalt oktatással együtt.
Most látom, hogy Quote-ot és Spoilert a szerkesztőben nem egy gombnyomásra, hanem "almenüben" elbújva, de meg lehet találni


----------



## muzikati (2019 December 12)

Sziasztok !
Nálam van a baj, vagy tényleg nem működik a kereső ? Úgy két napja, csak hibaüzenetet ad. :-(


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 12)

muzikati írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Nálam van a baj, vagy tényleg nem működik a kereső ? Úgy két napja, csak hibaüzenetet ad. :-(


*Nem nálad a hiba. Észleltük, a webmester felé jeleztük. Türelmet kérünk amíg ki tudja javítani.*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 12)

FLAMINGO írta:


> * a webmester felé jeleztük. Türelmet kérünk amíg ki tudja javítani.*


lassan egy eve erre se jart ------- *goyot utoljára itt láttuk: 2019 Május 25*
tobb honapja varom hogy elovarazsolja magat
nem mellesleg eleg sok funkcio NEM mukodik pl. hozzaszolasok listazasa sem


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 13)

?Walaky? írta:


> lassan egy eve erre se jart ------- *goyot utoljára itt láttuk: 2019 Május 25*
> tobb honapja varom hogy elovarazsolja magat
> nem mellesleg eleg sok funkcio NEM mukodik pl. hozzaszolasok listazasa sem


Ezt is jeleztem Melitta felé.


----------



## muzikati (2019 December 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem nálad a hiba. Észleltük, a webmester felé jeleztük. Türelmet kérünk amíg ki tudja javítani.*


Köszönöm, várok türelemmel !


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 13)

muzikati írta:


> Köszönöm, várok türelemmel !


Addig is félmegoldásként javaslom a Google használatát, úgy, hogy a böngésző parancssorába beírva a keresett kifejezést , megtoldod a " site:canadahun.com"-al (idézőjelek nélkül).


----------



## Cutter12 (2019 December 13)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Addig is félmegoldásként javaslom a Google használatát, úgy, hogy a böngésző parancssorába beírva a keresett kifejezést , megtoldod a " site:canadahun.com"-al (idézőjelek nélkül).


Sajnos ez tényleg csak félmegoldás, azokban a fórumtémákban így nem lehet keresni amik csak bejelntkezés után válnak elérhetővé. Például ilyenek az ebook fórumok


----------



## cicus61 (2019 December 15)

sziasztok! Nálam nem működik a kereső  mi a probléma? Látom az előttem hozzászólóknál, hogy nem nálam a hiba, de mikorra várható valami változás? Látom, péntek óta gond van. Előre is Köszi


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 15)

cicus61 írta:


> sziasztok! Nálam nem működik a kereső  mi a probléma? Látom az előttem hozzászólóknál, hogy nem nálam a hiba, de mikorra várható valami változás? Látom, péntek óta gond van. Előre is Köszi






muzikati írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Nálam van a baj, vagy tényleg nem működik a kereső ? Úgy két napja, csak hibaüzenetet ad. :-(





FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem nálad a hiba. Észleltük, a webmester felé jeleztük. Türelmet kérünk amíg ki tudja javítani.*





?Walaky? írta:


> lassan egy eve erre se jart ------- *goyot utoljára itt láttuk: 2019 Május 25*
> tobb honapja varom hogy elovarazsolja magat
> nem mellesleg eleg sok funkcio NEM mukodik pl. hozzaszolasok listazasa sem





FLAMINGO írta:


> Addig is félmegoldásként javaslom a Google használatát, úgy, hogy a böngésző parancssorába beírva a keresett kifejezést , megtoldod a " site:canadahun.com"-al (idézőjelek nélkül).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 15)

cicus61 írta:


> sziasztok! Nálam nem működik a kereső  mi a probléma? Látom az előttem hozzászólóknál, hogy nem nálam a hiba, de mikorra várható valami változás? Látom, péntek óta gond van. Előre is Köszi


*Már dolgozik rajta a webmester.
Új kereső lesz installálva. Kb 2-3 nap.*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Már dolgozik rajta a webmester.
> Új kereső lesz installálva. Kb 2-3 nap.*


goyot utoljára itt láttuk:* Ma 06:39 -kor

jéééé es tenyleg *


----------



## Cutter12 (2019 December 18)

Sziasztok, lehet már tudni, hogy mikor fog újra működni a kereső? Most már nem dob hibát kereséskor, viszont nem is talál meg semmit


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 18)

Cutter12 írta:


> Sziasztok, lehet már tudni, hogy mikor fog újra működni a kereső? Most már nem dob hibát kereséskor, viszont nem is talál meg semmit


*Mint fentebb írtam új kereső lesz telepítve + 2-3 nap az állományok újraindexelése.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2019 December 24)

*Tisztelt Tagok!
Felkerült az új kereső, de a több mint 4 millió hozzászólást még nem tudtuk teljes mértékben újraindexelni, tehát a működése még hiányos.
Viszont nem akartuk, hogy az ünnepekre CH nélkül maradjatok, ezért félbeszakítottuk a folyamatot és majd jövő év elején folytatjuk.
Addig is további türelmeteket kérjük.
Egyúttal Áldott, Békés Karácsonyt!*


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 24)

Koszi Flamingo

https://canadahun.com/temak/canadahun-2019.60390/


----------



## cicus61 (2019 December 26)

Kedves Adminok! Nagyon köszönjük a munkátokat, hogy mindent megpróbáltok annak érdekében, hogy ne maradjunk könyvek nélkül az ünnepeket alatt sem!!!!!!!!! Ahogy olvastam, még nem működik teljesen a kereső, majd jövőre. Ezt is köszönjük! Nagyon Szép Ünnepet kívánunk Nektek és további jó munkát!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cicus61 (2020 Január 14)

Kedves Adminok! Működik már rendesen a kereső??? Néha úgy tűnik jó, néha meg nem  Előre köszönöm a választ  
üdv Icus


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 14)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


Sziasztok, azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy sok helyen úgy lehetne letölteni, hogy a tetszik gombra nyomok, de csak forog és nem csinál semmit. Korábban még a kezdetekkor tag voltam, de elfelejtettem a jelszavam, lett egy agydaganatom és egy darabig nem voltam fent, aztán hogy elfelejtettem a jelszavam, újra beregisztráltam, de nem tudom a 20 hozzászólást megtenni, mert hibát ír ki az oldal, ahova vezet. Kérlek segítsetek, hogyan tudom használni az oldalt. Korábban naponta órákat voltam fent, imádtam. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Január 14)

kiszsu írta:


> Sziasztok, azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy sok helyen úgy lehetne letölteni, hogy a tetszik gombra nyomok, de csak forog és nem csinál semmit. Korábban még a kezdetekkor tag voltam, de elfelejtettem a jelszavam, lett egy agydaganatom és egy darabig nem voltam fent, aztán hogy elfelejtettem a jelszavam, újra beregisztráltam, de nem tudom a 20 hozzászólást megtenni, mert hibát ír ki az oldal, ahova vezet. Kérlek segítsetek, hogyan tudom használni az oldalt. Korábban naponta órákat voltam fent, imádtam. Köszönöm szépen!


Szia!  

Itt gyorsan összeszedheted a húsz hozzászólást - https://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4015 
Ahol nem oldódik fel a rejtés, ott a jelentéssel jelezd felénk, segítünk hogy elérhető legyen számodra is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Január 15)

cicus61 írta:


> Kedves Adminok! Működik már rendesen a kereső??? Néha úgy tűnik jó, néha meg nem  Előre köszönöm a választ
> üdv Icus


*Még nem. Ahhoz újra le kell majd zárni a CHt 1-2 napra.
Ehhez keressük az optimális időpontot.*


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

köszönöm, hogy elküldted, elolvasom.


----------



## kiszsu (2020 Január 15)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Itt gyorsan összeszedheted a húsz hozzászólást - https://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4015
> Ahol nem oldódik fel a rejtés, ott a jelentéssel jelezd felénk, segítünk hogy elérhető legyen számodra is.


Húh, én az előbb nem láttam ezt a bejegyzést, és a másikra válaszoltam )))) Látszik a 3 óra alvás  Mindegy , elolvastam újra a szabályzatot stb. ;-) de szerencsére megtaláltam a nekem szóló üzentet is. Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## cicus61 (2020 Január 15)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Még nem. Ahhoz újra le kell majd zárni a CHt 1-2 napra.
> Ehhez keressük az optimális időpontot.*


Köszönöm szépen a gyors választ Kedves Flamingo!  Akkor várunk türelemmel   Van mit olvasnom mondjuk bőven   és újra és újra csak azt tudom mondani szerintem mindenki nevében, hogy köszönjük a munkátokat az új évben is!!!!!!


----------



## ducsaiheni (2020 Január 17)

Sziasztok!
A fórumok kereső funkciója nem működik és nem listázza ki a keresett tételt.
Pl. gyermekkönyvek,Lengemesék,semmi.Tudván tudom,hogy az adott pdf,fájl,bármi fel van töltve,de nem férek hozzá.
Használhatatlan és már régóta.
Meg tudja mondani valaki az okát és hogy fog-e újra működni?
Esetleg volt valami változás/változtatás amiről lemaradtam?
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Január 17)

ducsaiheni írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A fórumok kereső funkciója nem működik és nem listázza ki a keresett tételt.
> Pl. gyermekkönyvek,Lengemesék,semmi.Tudván tudom,hogy az adott pdf,fájl,bármi fel van töltve,de nem férek hozzá.
> Használhatatlan és már régóta.
> ...


*Csupán egy oldalt kell visszaolvasnod ebben a témában, hogy képben legyél...*


----------



## ducsaiheni (2020 Január 17)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Csupán egy oldalt kell visszaolvasnod ebben a témában, hogy képben legyél...*


Köszönöm!
Akkor várunk tovább.


----------



## mir mur (2020 Január 18)

Sajnos nem tudok belépni a 2020 zenészektől zenészeknek oldalra hiába írom be a jelszót! Üdv!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Január 18)

mir mur írta:


> Sajnos nem tudok belépni a 2020 zenészektől zenészeknek oldalra hiába írom be a jelszót! Üdv!


Próbálok segíteni priviben.


----------



## daisy1m (2020 Január 19)

Egy ideje azt tapasztalom, hogy ha bejelentkezek a CH-ra mondjuk az "Irodalom" vagy a "Legális E-book" fórum oldalán, és aztán átmegyek a "Tanulás" fórum oldalára, akkor a CH nem érzékeli, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Ha onnan visszamegyek az előző fórumra, akkor a CH megint érzékeli, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Nagy problémát nem okoz, hogy a "Tanulás" fórumra külön be kell jelentkeznem, csak nem értem, hogy miért van így. Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## daisy1m (2020 Január 19)

Most meg akkor "dob ki" a CH, ha a "legális könyvekből" lépek át az "Irodalomba". Aztán visszavesz, most akkor is, ha tovább lépek a "Tanulásba". A fórumok változnak, de a probléma ugyanaz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Január 20)

daisy1m írta:


> Egy ideje azt tapasztalom, hogy ha bejelentkezek a CH-ra mondjuk az "Irodalom" vagy a "Legális E-book" fórum oldalán, és aztán átmegyek a "Tanulás" fórum oldalára, akkor a CH nem érzékeli, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Ha onnan visszamegyek az előző fórumra, akkor a CH megint érzékeli, hogy be vagyok jelentkezve. Nagy problémát nem okoz, hogy a "Tanulás" fórumra külön be kell jelentkeznem, csak nem értem, hogy miért van így. Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget!


Feltehetőleg a rendszer hibásan érzékeli a tagi státuszt (egyszerűbben: nem látja az átlépéskor, hogy állandó tag vagy-e). Remélhetőleg ez is csak a félbemaradt decemberi újraindexelés folyománya.
Ha a webmester a mi szerverünkhöz ér (tudomásom szerint több szervert is üzemeltet) és be tudja fejezni a decemberi folyamatot, remélhetőleg megszűnik a hibajelenség.
Addig csak türelmet tudunk kérni.


----------



## Syndic (2020 Január 20)

Olvastam a korábbi bejegyzéseket, de mivel már több mint egy hónaposak, így felmerült bennem, hogy esetleg nálam, az én gépemmel van a probléma, hogy nem talál a kereső könyveket.
Chris Carter könyveit kerestem és egyet sem talált. Meg tudja valaki mondani, hogy nincsenek fent (mert, akkor szívesen felteszem, ami megvan), vagy a kereső még mindig rossz?
Ha még mindig a kereső rossz, akkor elnézést a kérdésért, gondolom dolgoztok rajta és ezt nagyon köszönöm.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Január 20)

Syndic írta:


> Olvastam a korábbi bejegyzéseket, de mivel már több mint egy hónaposak, így felmerült bennem, hogy esetleg nálam, az én gépemmel van a probléma, hogy nem talál a kereső könyveket.
> Chris Carter könyveit kerestem és egyet sem talált. Meg tudja valaki mondani, hogy nincsenek fent (mert, akkor szívesen felteszem, ami megvan), vagy a kereső még mindig rossz?
> Ha még mindig a kereső rossz, akkor elnézést a kérdésért, gondolom dolgoztok rajta és ezt nagyon köszönöm.


Szia! 
Sajnos még mindig rossz a kereső, de goyo keresi a megoldást. Türelmet kérünk még.
Köszönjük!


----------



## Mikka_makka (2020 Február 9)

Sziasztok! Kb. 2-3 napja a kereső csak hibaüzenetet dob találat helyett, két eszközről is, de mindkettőn Safari böngészővel. Láttam, hogy január 20-án arról írtak itt fentebb, hogy nem megy a kereső, de 2-3 nappal ezelőtt még hibátlanul tudtam használni, ezért újabb keletű problémának tűnik, nem ugyanannak. Csak az érdekelne, hogy a hiba az én készülékemben van, vagy szerverszinten?
Köszi!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Február 9)

Mikka_makka írta:


> Sziasztok! Kb. 2-3 napja a kereső csak hibaüzenetet dob találat helyett, két eszközről is, de mindkettőn Safari böngészővel. Láttam, hogy január 20-án arról írtak itt fentebb, hogy nem megy a kereső, de 2-3 nappal ezelőtt még hibátlanul tudtam használni, ezért újabb keletű problémának tűnik, nem ugyanannak. Csak az érdekelne, hogy a hiba az én készülékemben van, vagy szerverszinten?
> Köszi!


Szia! 
A hiba nem nálad van! Az adminok dolgoznak a javításon, türelmet kérünk.


----------



## kiszhalasz (2020 Február 11)

Sziasztok. Van egy összefoglaló valahol a "kereső" használatáról?
Én akármit keresek, soha nem járok sikerrel. Aztán kiderül, hogy itt van az, csak valószínű rosszul keresem.
És nem a mostani hibaüzenetes problémára gondolok elsősorban.
Köszi


----------



## ogiogi (2020 Február 11)

sziasztok! van valami esély arra, hogy újra működni fog a kereső?


----------



## Ganita79 (2020 Február 13)

Hahó
Kaphatunk valami tájékoztatást,mikor fog újra működni a kereső????


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Február 13)

*A feltelepített új kereső valamiért két nap után feldobta a talpát.
A webmester keresi a hibát, illetve a kiküszöbölés módját.
Hogy ez meddig fog tartani - sajnos nem lehet tudni.
Türelmet kérünk*.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 14)

57310soma írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 40 perce írott privát levél szövegét nem engedi módosítani , a rendszer. Várjak 5 percet!! ??


Épp picit dicsérnem kell a megoldását a CH-nak.
Első választ mit kaptál: a postára adott levelet se lehet módosítani.Ez a válasz rossz ez elektronikus levél.
Elvileg lehetne módosítani, de értelmetlen.
Ezért a CH-nál egy olyan átmeneti megoldás van kivitelezve.
Ha egy privát levelet elküldtél, lehet módosítani 5 percig.
5 perc után már hiába vártál 40 percet az már bőven az olvasónál van.
Tehát okos hogy 5 percig lehet(helyes írás javítás plusz csatolás stb..)
De utána már újat kell írnod, ha tele tetted hibával az első verziót.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Február 14)

deciso írta:


> Pont ebben akartam kérdezni.
> Volt itten most egy"generál" akadozott minden 2-3 napig
> Majd a "generál" befejeződött.
> A kereső nem működött jól.
> A kérdésem ez lett volna:A kereső funkció egy ilyen "nehéz ügy"?


Igen.


> Máskor is volt már gond.
> Nem reklámálásként mondom a kérdésem általános:Általában a keresési funkció nehéz ügy?
> Én kívülről szoktam keresni a CH-t a Google-lal
> speciális keresés site: canadahun.com.
> Mindig gyorsabb és teljesebb volt, mint a belső kereső de nem ugyanaz mégsem.


Bizony nem. Minden oldalnak megvan a maga sajátossága. Ezért nem tud pl. a gugli a csatolásoknak még a címében sem keresni.


> Várjuk hogy a belső kereső jó legyen.Ez egy kemény feladat.


Mint azt többször megírtam, a webmester több szervert is üzemeltet a CH mellett, így van elég tennivalója. Azért remélhetőleg előbb-utóbb meglesz a hiba oka és el is lesz hárítva.


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 15)

Mintha ma működne a kereső, a Mikulás megcsinálta.Nagyszerű jár neki egy köszönet.
Ha már levelekre tényleg sose válaszol egy mikulás (mondja a vicc)
Igen működik mert beírtam mikulás és ezt kaptam:


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 16)

Mi történt?
Már megint döglik a szerver?
Nemrég (1 hónapja) is lassult többször.
Kín lassú.
Ezért is megy fel kétszer egy üzenet.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Február 16)

deciso írta:


> Mi történt?
> Már megint döglik a szerver?
> Nemrég (1 hónapja) is lassult többször.
> Kín lassú.
> Ezért is megy fel kétszer egy üzenet.


Nem, nem a lassúság az oka a többszöri elküldésnek, és megjelenésnek! Annyiszor küldöd el ahányszor rányomsz a válasz küldése gombra!


----------



## deciso (2020 Február 28)

A média beillesztéshez ott a felsorolás között a facebook.
Pár hete még be is illesztette. Mi az oka hogy most csak a linket teszi oda?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 1)

deciso írta:


> A média beillesztéshez ott a felsorolás között a facebook.
> Pár hete még be is illesztette. Mi az oka hogy most csak a linket teszi oda?


Az ok - valamelyik szerverfrissítés.
Másik alapszoftverre lenne szükség (a megnövekedett szerverigény miatt), de arra nincs pénz.


----------



## csuri60 (2020 Március 21)

Ma reggel vettem észre, hogy a legális ebookok egyikében nem jelenik meg a keresés menüpont. Ez csak nálam van így, vagy ki lett kapcsolvs?


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 21)

csuri60 írta:


> Ma reggel vettem észre, hogy a legális ebookok egyikében nem jelenik meg a keresés menüpont. Ez csak nálam van így, vagy ki lett kapcsolvs?


Avatatlanul válaszolva én is észrevettem más témákban sincs ott.
És mivel tegnap egyáltalán nem működött a kereső más felől rákerítve sem.És volt gond már 1 hónapja folyamatos de kis megszakításokkal
Következtetésem.
Javítás végéig kikapcsolták.


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 21)

A helyzet akkor fog javulni ha nagyobb szervere koltozunk,aminek anyagi akadalya van.
Probalunk megoldast talalni ez idaig nem sikerult. Fizetos hirdetoink nincsenek, a tagjaink segitsege nelkul mar reg becsuktunk volna, sajnos en sem allok anyagilag a helyzet magaslatan,nem tudok tobbet bevallalni mint amit igy is kell tenni. 
Ha van otlet a megoldasra kerlek segitsetek mindnyajunk erdekebe.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 21)

Talán visszaállni a eredeti méretre és szerkezetre?
Másoktól halottam milyen volt a kezdés.dicsérték gördülékenységét, megbízhatóságát, varázsos szellemét.


> ahoz a szpirithez amivel ez alapitva lett.


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 21)

deciso írta:


> Talán visszaállni a eredeti méretre és szerkezetre?
> Másoktól halottam milyen volt a kezdés.dicsérték gördülékenységét, megbízhatóságát, varázsos szellemét.


??????
hogy is vetodhet fel ez a gondolat benned?
Igy is a sok koltozes atallasok stb miatt tobb tizezer beirast, embert vesztettunk ez alatt a 18 ev alatt.Igen komoly felhaborodast sertodest okozott. Nem beszelve a sok ember munkajarol.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 21)

Hogy mondhattam?
A stabilitás és költség miatt,az egyszerűbb olcsóbb és kézben tartható.
Ám méret növelés történt eddig ami mindig egy túlhízott fórumot eredményezett.
A probléma újra generálta magát. Megint kicsi és kicsi, pénz kell de nincs.
Ez ismétlődik.
A tároló kapacitás állandóan kicsi.
Ennek részben a túl sok helyben tárolós az oka feltételezem. Mintha 2TB tárolás is kicsi ezt mondtad volna
Hát mi van rajta? a saját működés adatai? Elképesztő mitől gyűlik az fel.
Ez nem könyv ez nem film mert azok nincsenek ennyik.Ha csak a fórom motor szemeteli.
Akkor Megint igaz amit írok
Igen ám de közben felmerül 3-6 évente az is_ hogy a fórummotor se bírja már a méretet._
A érzelmi és politikai vonzata mit írtál természetesen úgy van engem csak technikailag érdekelt.
A politikai döntés nem
Annak következményeit eddig is a döntő viselte.
A kicsi mindig stabilabb.
Ám valamiért a növekvés irányába megy a fórum.
Engem csak eddig érdekelt.
Jó jó hát növekedjél és ismét látni fogjuk a pénzkérési kiírást de már nem 2-4 év múlva hanem rövidülő idővel.
Nem bántani akartam.Csak látom mi a növekedés és csökkenő működési idő közötti összefüggést.2-6 év múlva megint kicsi lesz.
Aztán 2-3 év múlva aztán 1,5 év múlva.
*Róka fogta csuka*


----------



## pillerk (2020 Március 22)

Sziasztok

Nem találom a "keresés" mezőt. így nem tudodk semmit sem keresni a fórumon, még azt sem, hgoy már írt e valaki hasonló problémáról. mi lehet a gond?


----------



## padisaxi (2020 Március 22)

_Eltűnt a keresési lehetőség a fórumokban, ez csak nálam van így?_

Bocsi most olvastam, remélem hamar megoldódik a probléma.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 22)

padisaxi írta:


> Eltűnt a keresési lehetőség a fórumokban, ez csak nálam van így?


Nem csak nálad van így, de neked is azt mondom az oldalt előbb olvasd itt van már a válasz!!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 22)

deciso írta:


> Talán visszaállni a eredeti méretre és szerkezetre?
> Másoktól halottam milyen volt a kezdés.dicsérték gördülékenységét, megbízhatóságát, varázsos szellemét.


Te most arra gondolsz, hogy vissza kellene állni a 2003-2004-es kezdetre?
Egyrészt akkor még az XP is modernnek számított, másrészt a böngészők verziója is egyszámjegyű volt még.
És természetesen a taglétszám is töredékevolt a mainak.
Már csak ezek miatt sem fog az az "idill" visszatérni. Sajnos.


----------



## csuri60 (2020 Március 22)

Lehet, hogy eretnekség amit írok. Az értünk végzett rengeteg munkát nagyon köszönöm. Köszönöm azt is, hogy kényelmünket kiszolgálva a könyvek javarésze sokféle formátumban fenn van. 
Azonban, ha ennyire hely szűkében szenvedünk, el tudnám képzelni, hogy csak egy változatot, a legkevesebb helyet foglalót, kellene megtartani. Rengeteg olyan program létezik amivel konvertálni tudjuk a fájlokat. Egyedül a pdf az, amit elég rondán konvertálnak a különböző programok. 
Ez nem légből kapott, próbáltam.
Sokféle, ennél ugyan jóval kisebb kaliberű csoportnak tagja vagyok. De a lehetőség szerint próbáljuk kiküszöbölni a triplázódásokat, duplázódásokat.
Mégegyszer kérem ötletemért ne kövezzenek meg.


----------



## lubeck (2020 Március 22)

Sziasztok! Biztos én bennem van a hiba, de nem találom a kereső ablakot sehol sem.


----------



## lubeck (2020 Március 22)

Visszaolvastam a hozzászólásokat, most már tudom a választ.


----------



## dwaeron (2020 Március 23)

Sziasztok! Érdeklődnék, hogy valaki tudja e mi történt a kereső felülettel. Teljesen eltűnt a funkció


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 23)

csuri60 írta:


> Lehet, hogy eretnekség amit írok. Az értünk végzett rengeteg munkát nagyon köszönöm. Köszönöm azt is, hogy kényelmünket kiszolgálva a könyvek javarésze sokféle formátumban fenn van.
> Azonban, ha ennyire hely szűkében szenvedünk, el tudnám képzelni, hogy csak egy változatot, a legkevesebb helyet foglalót, kellene megtartani. Rengeteg olyan program létezik amivel konvertálni tudjuk a fájlokat. Egyedül a pdf az, amit elég rondán konvertálnak a különböző programok.
> Ez nem légből kapott, próbáltam.
> Sokféle, ennél ugyan jóval kisebb kaliberű csoportnak tagja vagyok. De a lehetőség szerint próbáljuk kiküszöbölni a triplázódásokat, duplázódásokat.
> Mégegyszer kérem ötletemért ne kövezzenek meg.


*Az ötlet nem rossz, de ki döntse el, hogy melyik a legjobb?
Ahhoz, hogy dönteni lehessen, minegyiket fel kell tenni, akkor meg?
Az ugyanazon fájltípusból pedig csak egy van (mindig a legjobb). Legalábbis a moderátori panelen szinre naponta belefutok, hogy a három - alapvetően könyvekkel foglalkozó - társam egy-egy könyv kapcsán jelzi, hogy új/javított verzió jelent meg, a régebbit ellenőrzés után lehet törölni.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 23)

dwaeron írta:


> Sziasztok! Érdeklődnék, hogy valaki tudja e mi történt a kereső felülettel. Teljesen eltűnt a funkció


*Talán tedd azt, mint a beírásod előtti hozzászóló...*


----------



## csuri60 (2020 Március 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az ötlet nem rossz, de ki döntse el, hogy melyik a legjobb?
> Ahhoz, hogy dönteni lehessen, minegyiket fel kell tenni, akkor meg?
> Az ugyanazon fájltípusból pedig csak egy van (mindig a legjobb). Legalábbis a moderátori panelen szinre naponta belefutok, hogy a három - alapvetően könyvekkel foglalkozó - társam egy-egy könyv kapcsán jelzi, hogy új/javított verzió jelent meg, a régebbit ellenőrzés után lehet törölni.*


Nem egészen erre gondoltam, hanem arra, hogy egy adott könyv megjelenik 3 különböző fotmátumban is, pl azw, epub, mobi pdf. Tudom ez a mi kényelmünket szolgálja. De ha kevés a hely, akkor elég lenne az egyik is.
Sok jó konverter létezik. Hát dolgozzunk meg mi is egy kicsit a nekünk megfelelő formátumért.
Erre gondoltam, mert sok kis felszabadult hely sokra megy.
Nem arra gondoltam, hogy új vagy régi változat, jobb vagy rosszabb minőség.


----------



## Bibliotekarius (2020 Március 23)

zamat írta:


> Bocs, de nem tudja valaki miért nem látom az oldalamon a keresőt?



én sem látom, szerintem kikerült a lapról, valami okkal, pl. máshogy lesz, nem tudom


----------



## LRJudit (2020 Március 23)

Csak egy kicsit olvassatok itt vissza!


----------



## benkoka (2020 Március 24)

Kedveseim! T. Rendszergazda!!!
Hova tűnt a kereső lehetőség, kérünk szépen, segíts rajtunk


----------



## liko5 (2020 Március 24)

Sziasztok! Bocsánat, hogy ide írok, de elképzelhető, hogy megszűnt a " kereső " az oldalon?


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 24)

Turelmet kerunk keressuk a megoldast.


----------



## peugeot6 (2020 Március 24)

Sziasztok!
Sajnos nekem eltűnt a keresés funkció. Így ha fel akarok tölteni nem tudom ellenőrizni, hogy esetleg már megvan. MI A GOND


----------



## misie (2020 Március 24)

peugeot6 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Sajnos nekem eltűnt a keresés funkció. Így ha fel akarok tölteni nem tudom ellenőrizni, hogy esetleg már megvan. MI A GOND


 Ezt keresem már én is vagy 10 perce


----------



## filo1963 (2020 Március 24)

GadMar írta:


> Hasonlóan én sem tudok keresni. Én a témákat sem találom meg. A témából 1-2 szót beírok, keres, mindent felhoz csak azt nem, amit keresek.
> Nekem is megmondhatná valaki, hogy pontosan hova, melyik mezőbe kell írni a kulcs szavakat, mi között kerestessek, hogy meg is keresse. Már választottam, hogy témát között, hogy üzenetek között, nem jó egyik sem.
> 
> Köszönettel.


Belépek a főoldalra - Fórumok - alul a témák, de Én maga a kereső funkció gombot nem találom. Se nagyító, se négyzet, se felirat. Nem tudom, hogy hol bénázhatom el. Gyógypedagógiával kapcsolatban szerettem volna könyvet, jegyzeteket keresni. Már vagy 2 órája megyek le-föl az oldalon. Egyáltalán melyik oldalán a dokumentumnak, ahol fel lelhetném. Köszönöm, ha valaki tudna segíteni.


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 24)

A helyzet akkor fog javulni ha nagyobb szervere koltozunk,aminek anyagi akadalya van.
Probalunk megoldast talalni ez idaig nem sikerult. Fizetos hirdetoink nincsenek, a tagjaink segitsege nelkul mar reg becsuktunk volna, sajnos en sem allok anyagilag a helyzet magaslatan,nem tudok tobbet bevallalni mint amit igy is kell tenni.
Ha van otlet a megoldasra kerlek segitsetek mindnyajunk erdekebe.


----------



## LRJudit (2020 Március 24)

Ha a google-ba beírjátok a keresendőt és mellébiggyesztitek azt, hogy canadahun, többnyire lesz találat. Nem tökéletes, de sokszor működik. Gondolom egyéb keresőkben is működik.


----------



## tamas96 (2020 Március 24)

Sziasztok! Sajnos én sem találom a kereső funkciót, de más oldalakon sem! Tudnátok segíteni? Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 24)

*Jajj! Én sem találom a keresőt, de két oldalt sem kell visszaolvasni és a míértre ott a válasz (direkt nem ismétlem meg).
Azt is leírtam vagy kéttucatszor, hogy ilyenkor a Google keresőjébe írva a keresett kifejezést kiegészítve a site:canadahun.com -mal 75-85%-os harékonyságú találatokat ad*.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 24)

csuri60 írta:


> Nem egészen erre gondoltam, hanem arra, hogy egy adott könyv megjelenik 3 különböző fotmátumban is, pl azw, epub, mobi pdf. Tudom ez a mi kényelmünket szolgálja. De ha kevés a hely, akkor elég lenne az egyik is.


Nem az én asztalom, de megismétlem a kérdésem: melyik?


> Sok jó konverter létezik. Hát dolgozzunk meg mi is egy kicsit a nekünk megfelelő formátumért.
> Erre gondoltam, mert sok kis felszabadult hely sokra megy.
> Nem arra gondoltam, hogy új vagy régi változat, jobb vagy rosszabb minőség.


 szerintem, ha megegyeztek és egységesen kéritek, Ladyslaék belemennek...


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 24)

Sajnos csuri60 javaslata - véleményem szerint - több sebből vérzik:
1. Pár évvel ezelőtt többeknek az volt a kívánalma, hogy legalább három formátumban fenn legyenek a könyvek. Tehát akkor most vissza kellene állni azokra az időkre?
2. Nem lehet ráhagyni a konvertálásokat a tagokra, pontosan a tagok egy részére. Van olyan a fórumon - és szerintem sokan vannak - akik soha az életben nem konvertáltak, nem tudják egyik kiterjesztésből a másikba átrakni a könyvet. Annak semmi értelme, hogy mondjuk felrakjuk csak epub-ban a könyvet és utána jönnek a kérések: "Nekem csak Kindle-m van, az csak a mobi-t ismeri fel!". Ilyen és ehhez hasonló kérések lennének, ami manapság is egyébként megvan.
3. Azzal mélységesen egyetértenék, hogy a sok felrakott könyvért meg kellene dolgoznia másnak is, nemcsak a feltöltőnek. Na nem nagyon, egy kicsit.
Én személy szerint azt az ötletet támogatnám, hogy mindenki, aki használja a fórumot, havi - akár csekély összeggel - támogassa a CH-t. A többi elöl pedig egyszerűen lezárnám a CH-t.
Ha jól belegondoltok manapság egy jó könyvet ötezer forint alatt nem kaptok. És ha valaki könyvfaló mondjuk, a havi egy könyv nem elégítené ki. A legtöbben nem engedhetik meg maguknak, hogy tízezreket könyvekre költsenek. Itt a CH-n ingyen és bérmentve hozzájutnak.
Igen ám, de a CH-nak hónapok/évek óta financiális nehézségei vannak. Ha a tagság nem fog össze valamilyen formában, akkor a CH elúszik és max. az Atlanti-óceán másik feléről integetne, hogy "Pá, pá!"
Elég sok könyvet felraktam már az évek során, sokszor csak azt látom, hogy regisztrál valaki és a következő nap csak az én könyveimből 200-300 könyvet letölt, s miután letöltötte, soha többé nem látjuk.
És én csak a könyvekről beszéltem. De ott vannak a filmek, zenék, hímzések, stb.
Azt gondolom, hogy amikor Melitta alapította a CH-t, nem gondolta, hogy pár év alatt messze az elvárásai fölött fog teljesíteni és kinövi magát.
Ezt mindenkinek alaposan át kellene gondolni. Jó lenne azon ötletelni, hogy segítsünk Melitta vállairól levenni a terhet, mert ha nem tesszük, akkor CH sem lesz.


----------



## csipkeszornyella (2020 Március 25)

csuri60 írta:


> Ma reggel vettem észre, hogy a legális ebookok egyikében nem jelenik meg a keresés menüpont. Ez csak nálam van így, vagy ki lett kapcsolvs?


Nálam sem működik a keresés


----------



## kanocpapa (2020 Március 26)

sziasztok! bocsánat a kérdésért: csak nálam nincs kereső?


----------



## Agavé (2020 Március 26)

kanocpapa írta:


> sziasztok! bocsánat a kérdésért: csak nálam nincs kereső?


Már tegnap sem volt.


----------



## kanocpapa (2020 Március 26)

Agavé írta:


> Már tegnap sem volt.


köszönöm szépen! tegnap nem használtam, csak ma szembesültem vele és megijedtem, hogy valamiért le lettem tiltva a használatáról.  (ez a hibaüzi fogadott: " A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal. ")


----------



## Tündérbogárvirág (2020 Március 26)

ladysla írta:


> *Kedves Fórumozók!*​*A régi házirend alkalmazásával legyetek szívesek ezt a topicot működtetni. Mindenki örömére és megelégedésére, szem előtt tartva a mottómat. (Amit ma ...)
> Kihűlési idő: minimum 6 hónap (magyar idő szerint)*
> Ebben a topicban kívánatos formátum: pdf/doc/x/rtf.
> 
> ...


Kedves Ladysla, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a keresőt nem találom, csak nálam van a gond vagy az egész oldalt érinti? Eddig az értesítések alatt lehetett ezt a funkciót használni.Köszönöm a válaszod.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 26)

Tündérbogárvirág írta:


> Kedves Ladysla, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy a keresőt nem találom, csak nálam van a gond vagy az egész oldalt érinti? Eddig az értesítések alatt lehetett ezt a funkciót használni.Köszönöm a válaszod.


Áthelyeztem a kérdésedet ide, itt tájékozódhatsz.


----------



## sorcier (2020 Március 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Jajj! Én sem találom a keresőt, de két oldalt sem kell visszaolvasni és a míértre ott a válasz (direkt nem ismétlem meg).
> Azt is leírtam vagy kéttucatszor, hogy ilyenkor a Google keresőjébe írva a keresett kifejezést kiegészítve a site:canadahun.com -mal 75-85%-os harékonyságú találatokat ad*.


Nem mindig,tegnap pl.bevitt a Pinterest-be,mert gondolom innen odavitte valaki az adott minr-ta,onan viszont sehova nem lehetett tovabb menni.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 26)

rituevu írta:


> ... Én személy szerint azt az ötletet támogatnám, hogy mindenki, aki használja a fórumot, havi - akár csekély összeggel - támogassa a CH-t. A többi elöl pedig egyszerűen lezárnám a CH-t...


Szia!

Lényegét tekintve egyetértek a véleményeddel, de azért egy kicsit finomítanám.
1. Csak azok számára lenne ingyenes, akik csak olvassák, tehát támogatás nélkül nincs letöltési lehetőség.
2. Érdemes lenne megfontolni, hogy akik aktív feltöltők, vagy a feltöltött könyveket lektorálják, javítják, majd a könyveket visszatöltik, azoknak nem kellene "tagdíjat" fizetni. Bár gyanítom a mostani támogatók is az ő köreikből kerülnek ki.
3. Ezt persze csak a jelenlegi rendszer átalakításával lehetne megtenni, de figyelve a kereső körüli problémákat nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy ez gyorsan és egyszerűen menne.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 26)

Kereső témában tennék egy felajánlást. Nem tudom mennyi ideig tart a kereső hibájának kijavítása, gondolom nem megy egyik napról a másikra.
Ha úgy látjátok, hogy akár hosszabb ideig sem lesz lehetőség a kereső normális működésének a visszaállítására, akkor áthidaló megoldásként vállalnám néhány topik tekintetében (elsősorban az "Ebook - Pure Epub xxxx" és a "Saját Kindle olvasmányok xxxx" topikokra gondolok) egy xls lista elkészítését, amiben az Excel beépített keresőjével elég hatékonyan lehetne keresni (Excel helyett akár Word is lehet). Ezzel a módszerrel meglehetne akadályozni a dupla feltöltések nagy részét.

u.i. Azt persze nem tudom vállalni, hogy az elkészült fájlokat naprakészen tudnám tartani, de időről-időre azért frissíteném. Másrészt ha a munka nagy része elkészülne, akkor már bárki hozzá tudná adni a legújabb könyveket. Csak azt kellene biztosítani, hogy mondjuk a topikok tetején, vagy más könnyen elérhető helyen mindenki hozzáférhessen a fájlokhoz.


----------



## Kilap (2020 Március 26)

Csak én nem találom a keresőt?


----------



## felicity (2020 Március 26)

Kilap írta:


> Csak én nem találom a keresőt?


Én sem.


----------



## zöldmanócska (2020 Március 26)

felicity írta:


> Én sem.


Sajnos én sem


----------



## sorcier (2020 Március 26)

felicity írta:


> Én sem.


Kicsit olvass vissza es ott lesz a valasz


----------



## sorcier (2020 Március 26)

zöldmanócska írta:


> Sajnos én sem


Kicsit olvass vissza es ott lesz a valasz ,mint elozoleg irtam.


----------



## Honolulu007 (2020 Március 27)

Nem találom a keresés lehetőséget. Én speciel a könyvek között keresgélnék, de egy ideje hiába... Korábban működött.
Köszi előre is!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 27)

sorcier írta:


> Nem mindig,tegnap pl.bevitt a Pinterest-be,mert gondolom innen odavitte valaki az adott minr-ta,onan viszont sehova nem lehetett tovabb menni.


Valamit félreüthettél.
Ha a keresőben a site:valami.com van a keresett kifejezés után, akkor a Google csak a valami.com oldalon keres. (De egy space legalább kell, hogy legyen előtte.)


----------



## T.Ibolya (2020 Március 27)

Napsütéses, szép jó reggelt mindenkinek! Lehet, hogy én voltam figyelmetlen, de miért tűnt el a keresősáv?
Kitartást mindenkinek! (Karanténban vagy anélkül) Üdv. Ibi


----------



## Angela2000 (2020 Március 27)

a google keresője nem adja be a canadahun oldaláról a keresett könyvet. csak azt a tartalmat mutatja, ami nem utal arra, hogy a keresett könyv felnt van.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 27)

Kilap írta:


> Csak én nem találom a keresőt?


Nem csak, az utolsó 20 hozzászólásból 10 erről szólt!


----------



## haata (2020 Március 27)

Csak érdeklődésképpen: Hol a kereső? OFF (Amúgy ami történik ezzel az egész canadahun.commal mostanában, az egy vicc. Ismét OFF


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 27)

Kilap írta:


> Csak én nem találom a keresőt?


Csak te!!!!
Hiszen még senki se kereste te vagy az egyetlen ki nem olvassa miket írtak előtted.


----------



## Myra333 (2020 Március 27)

Sziasztok!
Régebben volt kereső az oldalon, és be lehetett írni kulcs szavakat, most viszont egyáltalán sehol sem találom a keresőt. Tudna valaki esetleg segíteni?


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 27)

Myra333 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Régebben volt kereső az oldalon, és be lehetett írni kulcs szavakat, most viszont egyáltalán sehol sem találom a keresőt. Tudna valaki esetleg segíteni?


Eddig megvoltam róla győződve, hogy ide olvasni szerető emberek járnak. Az utóbbi 20-30 hozzászólást olvasva viszont arra döbbentem rá, hogy ide nem olvasni, hanem írni szeretők járnak!


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 27)

snowdog írta:


> Eddig megvoltam róla győződve, hogy ide olvasni szerető emberek járnak. Az utóbbi 20-30 hozzászólást olvasva viszont arra döbbentem rá, hogy ide nem olvasni, hanem írni szeretők járnak!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 27)

tng1 írta:


> A tarolokapacitassal kapcsolatban: lehet, h szornyu kerdes, nezzetek el naivsagom, de a konyvek erdekeben nem lehetne elso korben az "egyebbol" tisztogatni?


*Nem.
Na jó, bővebben:
Az összes szójáték, beszélgetős,...stb. alig pár MB-t foglal. A nagyfelbontású, csili-vili képek pl. viszont rengeteg helyet foglalnak. Ezeket folyamatosan gyomláljuk, mert hiába a figyelmeztetés, van aki nem Google-t, hanem a Ch-t használja tárhelyként.
(Mondjuk itt, ebben a témában is látszik, hogy mennyire nem hajlandók egyes tagjaink nemhogy 1-2 oldal, de 1-2 üzenet visszaolvasására sem, mielőtt beírják ugyanazt, amit előttük, már tucatnyian megtettek.)*


> A sok eves szolancok, egyeb jatekok, regi beszelgetesek, melyek iroi mar nem is tagok/nem aktivak,


Jókai sem aktív már. Töröljük a könyveit?
Most komolyan, ha ennek eleget tennénk, akkor a filmesek, zenések, de még a csipkeverők is joggal kérhetnék, hogy a könyveseket töröljük, mert azokat meg ők nem olvassák.


> vagy teljesen aktualitasukat vesztett temak,


pl karácsony, nőnap,...? Reméljük ezek lesznek idén, meg jövőre is.


> kerdesek?


Mint azt többször jeleztük, a kéréseket, kérdéseket direkt leválasztottuk a töltős témákról, hogy azok átláthatóbbak maradjanak.


> A konyves forumokban is a sok toltelek hozzaszolas, a sokszor kert "hagyjuk a koszonomot" ellenere koszonok, stb.


 Ha lenne rá kapacitásunk, azt is gyomlálnánk.
*Azt valahogy tudomásul kellene venni, hogy a CH elérte azt a szintet, amit már képtelenség egyetlen ember pénztárcájából fenntartani (márpediglen most ez van).*
*Nincs reklám, nincs előfizetői díj,...*
*Van viszont emelkedő szerver bérleti díj, pénzbe kerülő szoftver upgrade, meg egyéb hasonló nyalánkságok.*
*Az erőforrásainkból kb ennyire futja. Ha sikerül, telepítjük és beszabályozzuk a kereső upgrade-jét is.*
*Hogy mikor? Előbb-utóbb.*
*Addig is türelmeteket és megértéseteket kérjük.*


----------



## judy100 (2020 Március 27)

Sziasztok!

Segítsetek kérlek. Hol tudok a fórumon keresni? Sehol nem találok kereső mezőt.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 27)

judy100 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítsetek kérlek. Hol tudok a fórumon keresni? Sehol nem találok kereső mezőt.


Mi nem érthető azon, hogy feltöltések, és nem kérések?? Egész nap ezeket pakolászom a megfelelő helyre, kezd a türelmem elfogyni!


----------



## aquamarin alias Pötyike (2020 Március 27)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem.
> Na jó, bővebben:
> Az összes szójáték, beszélgetős,...stb. alig pár MB-t foglal. A nagyfelbontású, csili-vili képek pl. viszont rengeteg helyet foglalnak. Ezeket folyamatosan gyomláljuk, mert hiába a figyelmeztetés, van aki nem Google-t, hanem a Ch-t használja tárhelyként.
> (Mondjuk itt, ebben a témában is látszik, hogy mennyire nem hajlandók egyes tagjaink nemhogy 1-2 oldal, de 1-2 üzenet visszaolvasására sem, mielőtt beírják ugyanazt, amit előttük, már tucatnyian megtettek.)*


A sok eves szolancok, egyeb jatekok, regi beszelgetesek, melyek iroi mar nem is tagok/nem aktivak, [/QUOTE]
Jókai sem aktív már. Töröljük a könyveit?
Most komolyan, ha ennek eleget tennénk, akkor a filmesek, zenések, de még a csipkeverők is joggal kérhetnék, hogy a könyveseket töröljük, mert azokat meg ők nem olvassák.
pl karácsony, nőnap,...? Reméljük ezek lesznek idén, meg jövőre is.

Mint azt többször jeleztük, a kéréseket, kérdéseket direkt leválasztottuk a töltős témákról, hogy azok átláthatóbbak maradjanak.
Ha lenne rá kapacitásunk, azt is gyomlálnánk.
*Azt valahogy tudomásul kellene venni, hogy a CH elérte azt a szintet, amit már képtelenség egyetlen ember pénztárcájából fenntartani (márpediglen most ez van).*
*Nincs reklám, nincs előfizetői díj,...*
*Van viszont emelkedő szerver bérleti díj, pénzbe kerülő szoftver upgrade, meg egyéb hasonló nyalánkságok.*
*Az erőforrásainkból kb ennyire futja. Ha sikerül, telepítjük és beszabályozzuk a kereső upgrade-jét is.*
*Hogy mikor? Előbb-utóbb.*
*Addig is türelmeteket és megértéseteket kérjük.*[/QUOTE]

Esetleg tagdij fizetese? Havi 1-2€, hiszen rengetegen vagyunk az oldalon. Azt nem tudom, hogy ennek milyen a jogi hattere... Vagy reklamok beengedese az oldalra? Rengeteg jo tartalom van fent, sajnalnam ha a kesobbiekben nem lehetne hozzaferni. Es koszonom, hogy ertunk dolgoztok!


----------



## havas23 (2020 Március 27)

Sziasztok,
nálam eltűnt a keresési lehetőség az egész oldalról. Velem van a hiba, vagy valami oka van?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 27)

havas23 írta:


> Sziasztok,
> nálam eltűnt a keresési lehetőség az egész oldalról. Velem van a hiba, vagy valami oka van?


Nehogy visszaolvass (olvassatok) mielőtt írni kezdesz (kezdtek) még azt látnátok, hogy napok óta emiatt ír mindenki.


----------



## barern (2020 Március 27)

Nem találom a keresőt...Igaz, nem is keresem...mi lenne, ha keresném??? 
De már annyian keresik, hogy a kereső megijedt, és elbújt...
Kereső keresők, kicsit ne keressetek!


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 28)

aquamarin alias Pötyike írta:


> Esetleg tagdij fizetese? Havi 1-2€, hiszen rengetegen vagyunk az oldalon. Azt nem tudom, hogy ennek milyen a jogi hattere... Vagy reklamok beengedese az oldalra? Rengeteg jo tartalom van fent, sajnalnam ha a kesobbiekben nem lehetne hozzaferni. Es koszonom, hogy ertunk dolgoztok!



Az igazi megoldas a reklam lenne de sajnos nincs.


----------



## tng1 (2020 Március 28)

[/QUOTE]A sok eves szolancok, egyeb jatekok, regi beszelgetesek, melyek iroi mar nem is tagok/nem aktivak, [/QUOTE
Jókai sem aktív már. Töröljük a könyveit?

Ö, nem tudom mi nem volt ertheto a regi szolancok iroin...? Nem, nem Jokaira, mint irora gondoltam, hanem a 12 eve regisztralt, parszor hozzaszolt, par villogo kepet feltett, majd azota sem jelentkezo "irokrol", tagokrol beszeltem.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 28)

havas23 írta:


> ... Velem van a hiba, vagy valami oka van?


Igen veled, és a többi olyan ebben a témában kérdezővel van a baj, aki nagy valószínűséggel nagyon sokat hiányzott az olvasás órákról. De még most sem késő, utólag is lehet pótolni!


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 28)

aquamarin alias Pötyike írta:


> A sok eves szolancok, egyeb jatekok, regi beszelgetesek, melyek iroi mar nem is tagok/nem aktivak,


Jókai sem aktív már. Töröljük a könyveit?
Most komolyan, ha ennek eleget tennénk, akkor a filmesek, zenések, de még a csipkeverők is joggal kérhetnék, hogy a könyveseket töröljük, mert azokat meg ők nem olvassák.
pl karácsony, nőnap,...? Reméljük ezek lesznek idén, meg jövőre is.

Mint azt többször jeleztük, a kéréseket, kérdéseket direkt leválasztottuk a töltős témákról, hogy azok átláthatóbbak maradjanak.
Ha lenne rá kapacitásunk, azt is gyomlálnánk.
*Azt valahogy tudomásul kellene venni, hogy a CH elérte azt a szintet, amit már képtelenség egyetlen ember pénztárcájából fenntartani (márpediglen most ez van).*
*Nincs reklám, nincs előfizetői díj,...*
*Van viszont emelkedő szerver bérleti díj, pénzbe kerülő szoftver upgrade, meg egyéb hasonló nyalánkságok.*
*Az erőforrásainkból kb ennyire futja. Ha sikerül, telepítjük és beszabályozzuk a kereső upgrade-jét is.*
*Hogy mikor? Előbb-utóbb.*
*Addig is türelmeteket és megértéseteket kérjük.*[/QUOTE]

Esetleg tagdij fizetese? Havi 1-2€, hiszen rengetegen vagyunk az oldalon. Azt nem tudom, hogy ennek milyen a jogi hattere... Vagy reklamok beengedese az oldalra? Rengeteg jo tartalom van fent, sajnalnam ha a kesobbiekben nem lehetne hozzaferni. Es koszonom, hogy ertunk dolgoztok![/QUOTE]
Az a baj, hogy szerintem beengedné Melitta a reklámokat, csak hogy nem jelentkeznek azok, akik reklámozni akarnak. Egyébként a tagdíj fizetésével teljes mértékben egyetértek, ezt dumálom már mióta. És igen: jó lenne, ha nem szűnne meg a CH.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nehogy visszaolvass (olvassatok) mielőtt írni kezdesz (kezdtek) még azt látnátok, hogy napok óta emiatt ír mindenki.


Kedves Beka! Javaslom, hogy az egészséged érdekében ne nagyon látogass ide. Akik nem bírnak olvasni és nem tudják az előttük lévő pár hozzászólást elolvasni, vessenek magukra. Nekem eddig "csak" 17 privát üzenet érkezett a kereső meg nem léte miatt.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 28)

rituevu írta:


> Kedves Beka! Javaslom, hogy az egészséged érdekében ne nagyon látogass ide. Akik nem bírnak olvasni és nem tudják az előttük lévő pár hozzászólást elolvasni, vessenek magukra. Nekem eddig "csak" 17 privát üzenet érkezett a kereső meg nem léte miatt.


A privikkel semmi bajom, kedves leveleket kapok, kulturált hangnemben érdeklődnek, válaszolok, megköszönik. De, amikor a könyves topikokban értekeznek a kereső hiányáról, az már bosszant, na, azokat pakolászom át ide.


----------



## robcsiforce (2020 Március 28)

Sziasztok! Most én vagyok vakegér, vagy eltünt a keresés az oldalról?


----------



## high (2020 Március 28)

Nem talalom a kereso funkciot mar, ezt sajnalom es hianyolom.  Hasznos volt. Vagy csak en nem talalom a vaksi szememmel.


----------



## Hozso7912 (2020 Március 28)

Bibliotekarius írta:


> Én díjazom az ötletet, jó a válogatás is, de elgondolkodtam... s szerintem a 24 megás egy kötetes ebook nem biztos hogy (technikai okokból) jó ötlet, vagy nem mindenkinek, mert régebbi masinák nehezebben kezelik. Szerintem csináld meg csomagba inkább. Ill. a hasonlót csinálóknak ezt ajánlom. Vagy ha összeszedted, adj ki egy egy kötetes és egy összezippelt (sok kötetes) verziót. Ill. akik követnék az ötletet, azoknak ajánlom így. (S nem a munkádat akartam megsokasítani, ne így értsed!  )


Sziasztok!

Nem tudom hova lehetne írni, de eltűnt a kereső az oldalról.
Az admin nem válaszol

Valakinek ötlete?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 28)

Hozso7912 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom hova lehetne írni, de eltűnt a kereső az oldalról.
> Az admin nem válaszol
> ...


Olvass vissza pár oldalt, valahol megtalálod a választ.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 28)

angel1208 írta:


> Sziasztok! A kereső csak nekem vált köddé?


Igen, mindenki más aki itt keresi már megtalálta.


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 28)

Beka Holt írta:


> Igen, mindenki más aki itt keresi már megtalálta.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 28)

Hozso7912 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom hova lehetne írni, de eltűnt a kereső az oldalról.
> Az admin nem válaszol
> ...


Ide lehet beírni, mint azt előtted 74 másik tag is tette - a nélküi, hogy legalább az előtte lévő beírást elolvasta volna...


----------



## negrocska1 (2020 Március 28)

Helló. Nálam eltünt a kereső funkció. Hogyan tudnám előcsalogatni?


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 28)

negrocska1 írta:


> Helló. Nálam eltünt a kereső funkció. Hogyan tudnám előcsalogatni?


Olvasással, vagy mit szólnál ehhez a módszerhez (keressük együtt a keresőt)?


----------



## LRJudit (2020 Március 29)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ide lehet beírni, mint azt előtted 74 másik tag is tette - a nélküi, hogy legalább az előtte lévő beírást elolvasta volna...


Lehet, hogy jobban járnátok a mező vissza tételével.
Kereséskor adhatna egy választ, hogy nem működik stb.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 29)

LRJudit írta:


> Lehet, hogy jobban járnátok a mező vissza tételével.
> Kereséskor adhatna egy választ, hogy nem működik stb.


Szerintem egy egyszerű kiírás is elég lenne a kereső korábbi helyén azzal a szöveggel, hogy a kereső átmenetileg nem működik.


----------



## negrocska1 (2020 Március 29)

Helló. Nem találom a kereső funkciót. Hogyan tudnám elérni? Köszönöm a választ.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 29)

negrocska1 írta:


> Helló. Nem találom a kereső funkciót. Hogyan tudnám elérni? Köszönöm a választ.


Egyelőre sehogyan sem.


----------



## hurrikany (2020 Március 29)

Sziasztok!

ELtűnt a kereső funkció az oldalról! HOl tudnám elővarázsolni? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 29)

hurrikany írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> ELtűnt a kereső funkció az oldalról! HOl tudnám elővarázsolni? Előre is köszönöm a segítséget


Szia! 
Olvass ott ahova áthelyezem.


----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 29)

Hozso7912 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem tudom hova lehetne írni, de eltűnt a kereső az oldalról.
> Az admin nem válaszol
> ...


Az admin valaszolt csak el kene olvasni a prividet.


----------



## socimagus (2020 Március 29)

Tudja valaki, hogy hova tűnt a kereső mező? Nekem mostanában nem jelenik meg, így nem tudok könyvekre rákeresni. Lehet, hogy csak valahova eldugták és nem találom.


----------



## feve (2020 Március 29)

Kedves Mindenki, tudnátok segíteni, hogy miért nem működik a kereső? köszönettel, feve


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 29)

feve írta:


> Kedves Mindenki, tudnátok segíteni, hogy miért nem működik a kereső? köszönettel, feve


Jesszus! Ti nem tudtok olvasni? Előttetek már többen, többször keresték és válaszoltunk is.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 30)

A kereső karbantartás alatt.
Várható visszatérése pár hét múlva.


----------



## Ridita (2020 Március 30)

Csak én nem látom, vagy tényleg nincs keresés az oldalon? Mi van a rengeteg feltöltött könyvvel elvesztek vagy megvannak még valahol az éterben?


----------



## snowdog (2020 Március 30)

Ridita írta:


> Csak én nem látom, vagy tényleg nincs keresés az oldalon? Mi van a rengeteg feltöltött könyvvel elvesztek vagy megvannak még valahol az éterben?


Minden könyv megvan, minden könyv letölthető, csak azt mint már 100x leírták a kereső átmenetileg nem működik!

Könyörgöm mielőtt bármit leírtok, legalább az utolsó 10 hozzászólást olvassátok már el!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 31)

A kereső karbantartás alatt.
Várható visszatérése pár hét múlva.


----------



## deciso (2020 Március 31)

LRJudit írta:


> Lehet, hogy jobban járnátok a mező vissza tételével.
> Kereséskor adhatna egy választ, hogy nem működik stb.


a két megoldás kombinációja kereső helye ott legyen
de már a kereső mezőbe íráskor jelenjen meg:A kereső karbantartás alatt.Várható visszatérése pár hét múlva.


----------



## Nita129 (2020 Március 31)

Sziasztok!
Kedves adminok, és informatikusok. Az új oldalról lemaradt a kereső vagy csak én nem találom?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 31)

Nita129 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kedves adminok, és informatikusok. Az új oldalról lemaradt a kereső vagy csak én nem találom?


Szia! 

Nem kell új témát nyitni a kérdésednek, itt bőven elfér a többieké között a tied is!


----------



## Mais (2020 Március 31)

nem lehet keresni már az oldalon?


----------



## Hekate (2020 Március 31)

Te jó ég! Ezt hogy lehet bírni ép ésszel? 
Le a kalappal a vezetők előtt.


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 31)

Hekate írta:


> Te jó ég! Ezt hogy lehet bírni ép ésszel?
> Le a kalappal a vezetők előtt.


Hát még ha elárulnám, hogy nekem működik a kereső! Pl. ma reggel simán megtaláltam azt a tűt amit elejtettem, és elnyelte a szőnyeg. (de erről pszt!  )


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 31)

Nita129 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kedves adminok, és informatikusok. Az új omldalról lemaradt a kereső vagy csak én nem találom?





FLAMINGO írta:


> A kereső karbantartás alatt.
> Várható visszatérése pár hét múlva.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 31)

Mais írta:


> nem lehet keresni már az oldalon?


Dehogynem! De csak szemrevételezéssel.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 31)

Hekate írta:


> Te jó ég! Ezt hogy lehet bírni ép ésszel?
> Le a kalappal a vezetők előtt.


Azt már régen megrágtuk nyugalmunkban...


----------



## sorcier (2020 Március 31)

koszi,ugy irtam ugy irom mindig megis igy tortent,de mar hatalyat vesztette.


----------



## Bözsike_Boszi (2020 Március 31)

Másnak sem megy a keresés a forumon?
Nem jelenik meg az ikon. Van ennek valami oka?


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Március 31)

Bözsike_Boszi írta:


> Másnak sem megy a keresés a forumon?
> Nem jelenik meg az ikon. Van ennek valami oka?


Ha megtennéd, hogy elolvasol néhány posztot, ajánlanám Flamingoét az előző oldalon.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Március 31)

A kereső karbantartás alatt.
Várható visszatérése pár hét múlva.


----------



## Wrangler Arpad (2020 Március 31)

Továbbra sem található az évek óta megszokott keresőfelület, ahol letölthető könyveket a legutóbbi ideig, (néhány héttel ezelőttig) - egyszerűen cím szerint lehetett keresni! Tud valaki segíteni, vagy ez is a rejtélyes bosszantó újítások szüleménye?


----------



## Gabri-Ella (2020 Április 1)

Igen, látom, hogy nincs kereső, majd lesz  Csak egy röpke észrevétel. A kötögetős, horgolgatós csoportból ha "kéne" valami, akkor google barátomnak beírom a keresőszót+mellé. hogy canadahun és már az orrom elé is dugja a link kínálatot. Könyvek esetében (szerző, vagy cím beírása után ) ez valóban nem működik vagy én [email protected] el valamit?


----------



## rossinol (2020 Április 1)

Gabri-Ella írta:


> Igen, látom, hogy nincs kereső, majd lesz  Csak egy röpke észrevétel. A kötögetős, horgolgatós csoportból ha "kéne" valami, akkor google barátomnak beírom a keresőszót+mellé. hogy canadahun és már az orrom elé is dugja a link kínálatot. Könyvek esetében (szerző, vagy cím beírása után ) ez valóban nem működik vagy én [email protected] el valamit?



Ha vmit b... akkor már ketten vagyunk. Nem tudok könyvre keresni google keresővel, próbáltam a site: canadahun.com minden variációját. A keresők nem jelenítik meg a legális ebook tartalmát.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 1)

Bözsike_Boszi írta:


> Másnak sem megy a keresés a forumon?
> Nem jelenik meg az ikon. Van ennek valami oka?


*Van. Megfejtés az előző oldal(ak)on.*


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 1)

Gabri-Ella írta:


> Igen, látom, hogy nincs kereső, majd lesz  Csak egy röpke észrevétel. A kötögetős, horgolgatós csoportból ha "kéne" valami, akkor google barátomnak beírom a keresőszót+mellé. hogy canadahun és már az orrom elé is dugja a link kínálatot. Könyvek esetében (szerző, vagy cím beírása után ) ez valóban nem működik vagy én [email protected] el valamit?


*Nem te vagy a hibás. A Google nem látja a legális ebookosat, miként a csatolásokat sem.*


----------



## Gabri-Ella (2020 Április 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Nem te vagy a hibás. A Google nem látja a legális ebookosat, miként a csatolásokat sem.*


 
Ok, akkor türelem, idővel majd keresőt terem  Olvasnivaló így is van dögivel, bár amilyen gyarló az ember lánya, mindig PONT az kellene, amihez ippeg nem fér hozzá  No, de nekem korlátlan mozgásszabadságom van és beteg sem vagyok, úgyis dolgoznom kell, talán tudok élni amíg meg nem gyógyítják a nyavajást    Napsütéses, sósrudas szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## AdriSzucs (2020 Április 1)

Gazdag Anikó írta:


> Sziasztok. Sajnos nem működik a kereső. Így nem tudom feltette e már valaki vagy sem.
> Toni Grant, Nőies nő című könyvét keresem.
> köszönöm előre is


Nekem is eltűnt az egész kereső napokkal ezelőtt. Azt hittem, ez is standard, de hozzászólásokból úgy tűnik, nem mindenkinél.. Karácsony óta nem lehet normálisan használni az oldalt (ha nincs időd több száz oldalt végignézegetni)


----------



## Melitta (2020 Április 1)

Koltozkodunk nagyobb szervere a penzugyi megoldast meg keresuk mert ez az egy akadalya van.'koszonom turelmedet es megertesedet.
udv Melitta


----------



## schalby (2020 Április 1)

Sziasztok! A keresés megszűnt? Nem találom az ablakot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 1)

schalby írta:


> Sziasztok! A keresés megszűnt? Nem találom az ablakot.


Redőny nics véletlenül leeresztve?
*Ha nem, akkor talán itt az utolsó három oldalt olvasd vissza!
Tudom, nem vagyok elég alapos, mert oldalnként csak 2-3-szor írom ki, hogy egy ideig nem lesz kereső.*


----------



## Khamy (2020 Április 2)

Miért van az, hogy nem tudok keresni??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 2)

Feladom!
Azt hittem, hogy aki a keresőt keresi, az tud olvasni is...


----------



## tika6427 (2020 Április 3)

Látom, nem én vagyok az egyetlen, aki nem találja a keresőt. És nem, nem fogok meghalni, olvasnivalóm is van két életre való is, de azért hiányzik. Ez végleges, vagy csak átmeneti gond?


----------



## tika6427 (2020 Április 3)

Ok, mielőtt bárki leszedi rólam a keresztvizet, látom, és értem. De hiányzik. És várom. További szép napot, és jó olvasást mindenkinek


----------



## Lilla Mak (2020 Április 3)

Nekem sem megy a kereső. Anélkül pedig elveszünk ebben a rengetegben. Valaki tud valami infót ezzel kapcsolatban?


----------



## lookie (2020 Április 3)

Miért nem lehet a keresőt használni? Arthur Hailey könyveket keresek Kindle-re. Van remény?


----------



## angie212 (2020 Április 3)

Sziasztok! Nem találom,hogy hova tudom beírni,amit keresek.A barátnőm sem találta.Köszi


----------



## Melitta (2020 Április 3)

Koltozkodunk nagyobb szervere a penzugyi megoldast meg keresuk mert ez az egy akadalya van.'koszonom turelmedet es megertesedet.
udv Melitta


----------



## Dabadi75 (2020 Április 3)

Kedves Kormányosok!!!!
Minden elismerésem a türelmetekért!!!!!


----------



## hurrikany (2020 Április 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Olvass ott ahova áthelyezem.


Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 4)

Sziasztok!

Belekezdtem egy alternatív kereső készítésébe, még nagyon a munka az elején tartok.
Aki kedvet érez hozzá, hogy a kereső tesztelésében részt vegyen, azt kérem látogasson el a https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/ oldalra.
A kereső működésével kapcsolatos összes észrevételt, javaslatot köszönettel fogadom!

Üdv, Swd

u.i. Beka Holt Köszönöm a javaslatot, úgy teszek!


----------



## Beka Holt (2020 Április 4)

snowdog írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Belekezdtem egy alternatív kereső készítésébe, még nagyon a munka az elején tartok.
> Aki kedvet érez hozzá, hogy a kereső tesztelésében részt vegyen, azt kérem látogasson el a https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/ oldalra.
> ...


Ezt a topikot megpróbáljuk állandóan a hírfolyamon tartani. Tedd be ide is, hátha többen megnézik: https://canadahun.com/temak/a-keresŐ-nem-mŰkÖdik-jelenleg.60576/


----------



## madar2252 (2020 Április 10)

snowdog írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Belekezdtem egy alternatív kereső készítésébe, még nagyon a munka az elején tartok.
> Aki kedvet érez hozzá, hogy a kereső tesztelésében részt vegyen, azt kérem látogasson el a https://hokutya.com/cmssimple/ oldalra.
> ...



Azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem lenne-e egyszerűbb a katalogizalándó részeket lehúzni offline-ba valami programmal (Download Entire Websites For Offline Use), csatolmányok meg képek nélkül, ezt az adathalmazt feltenni egy tárhelyre, és egy olyasmi keresőt ráengedni mint amit te is használsz. A felületen maga az offline copy nem is kell elérhető legyen, szóval a google és barátai nem találják meg, csak a kereső mező. A találatok esetén meg, ha a link struktúra megmarad, akkor csak a domaint kell kicserélni, és máris ott vagy. Nyilván ezt a verziót is etetni kellene időnként az újdonságokkal, de az üzemeltetése egyszerűbb lenne, és mivel nem frissül, egyszer beindexeli a kereső, és kész, nincs erőforrás igénye.

De ez persze csak egy gondolatkísérlet, lehet hogy ez is van annyira macerás mint a site saját keresőjét megcsinálni  

Láttam több kommentben is Melittától hogy engine vagy szerver (vagy mindkettő) upgrade-re lenne szükség, azt lehet tudni hogy ez mekkora nagyságrendű egyszeri és havi karbantartási összeg? Vagy kérdezzem inkább priviben?


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 10)

madar2252 írta:


> Azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem lenne-e egyszerűbb a katalogizalándó részeket lehúzni offline-ba valami programmal (Download Entire Websites For Offline Use), csatolmányok meg képek nélkül, ezt az adathalmazt feltenni egy tárhelyre, és egy olyasmi keresőt ráengedni mint amit te is használsz. A felületen maga az offline copy nem is kell elérhető legyen, szóval a google és barátai nem találják meg, csak a kereső mező. ...


Az a helyzet, hogy az a kereső amit most én készítek, és a Google, vagy a CH site keresője teljesen már elven működik. Én már régóta gondolkodom egy olyan kereső elkészítésén amibe most belefogtam. Valójában a CH keresőjének hibája csak felgyorsította ezt a munkát.

Lássuk mi is ez a lényegi különbség. A Google és a CH eddigi keresője (gyanítom a következő is) magán az oldalon keres, annak tartalmát vizsgálja. Az enyém pedig egy könyv adatbázis alapján keres. Ezt azért fontos lényegi különbség, mert nem kevés esetben láttam, hogy a CH oldalán vagy a szerző neve, vagy a könyv címe hibásan szerepelt. Ráadásul ezek az adatok igen változatos formában vannak megadva. Az én keresőben ez egységes, mindig elöl van a szerző neve, és egy kötőjel után a könyv címe, esetleg még ezt követi zárójelben valamilyen további adat, például sorozat név és szám). A hibák többnyire elgépelésből származtak. Ha egy ilyen könyvre, vagy szerzőre keresel rá, akkor sem a Google, sem a CH keresője nem ad találatot. Ez az én keresőmben csak akkor fordulhat elő, ha most az adatbázis feltöltése során elgépelek valamit. Viszont ha jelzitek a hibát, akkor ki fogom javítani. Ellenben nem igazán vagyok biztos benne, hogy az ilyen elütésekkel a Modik foglalkozni akarnának, és nekiállnának a félreütéseket javítgatni. Nekik más a feladatuk.

Ettől függetlenül, ha a CH-n ismét elindul a kereső, és az enyém is elkészül, akkor legfeljebb két különböző módon működő kereső közül választhattok. Nem kizárják, hanem majd kiegészítik egymást.

Az üzemeltetés költségével kapcsolatban nem tudok nyilatkozni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 10)

madar2252 írta:


> Azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem lenne-e egyszerűbb a katalogizalándó részeket lehúzni offline-ba valami programmal (Download Entire Websites For Offline Use), csatolmányok meg képek nélkül, ezt az adathalmazt feltenni egy tárhelyre, és egy olyasmi keresőt ráengedni mint amit te is használsz. A felületen maga az offline copy nem is kell elérhető legyen, szóval a google és barátai nem találják meg, csak a kereső mező. A találatok esetén meg, ha a link struktúra megmarad, akkor csak a domaint kell kicserélni, és máris ott vagy. Nyilván ezt a verziót is etetni kellene időnként az újdonságokkal,



És ezzel máris rávilágítottál az offline leggyengébb láncszemére...


> de az üzemeltetése egyszerűbb lenne, és mivel nem frissül, egyszer beindexeli a kereső, és kész, nincs erőforrás igénye.
> 
> De ez persze csak egy gondolatkísérlet, lehet hogy ez is van annyira macerás mint a site saját keresőjét megcsinálni
> 
> Láttam több kommentben is Melittától hogy engine vagy szerver (vagy mindkettő) upgrade-re lenne szükség, azt lehet tudni hogy ez mekkora nagyságrendű egyszeri és havi karbantartási összeg? Vagy kérdezzem inkább priviben?


A szerver bérlése átlag havi 250$ (USD)
Ez 1 TB tárhelyet jelent.
(Amíg nem szállt el a Forint ezt "majdnem" lefedte a nyitóoldalon található 70000 Ft-os adomány, már, ha öszegyűlt. De azóta a Forint...)
A társkereső is (ami külön szerverhelyet jelentett) erre visszavezethetően szűnt meg.


----------



## snowdog (2020 Április 11)

madar2252 írta:


> Azon gondolkodtam, hogy nem lenne-e egyszerűbb a katalogizalándó részeket lehúzni offline-ba valami programmal (Download Entire Websites For Offline Use), csatolmányok meg képek nélkül, ezt az adathalmazt feltenni egy tárhelyre, és egy olyasmi keresőt ráengedni mint amit te is használsz. ..


Tulajdonképpen pont ezt csinálta GySanko fórumtársunk, akinek ezúttal is köszönöm a munkáját!

Az általa készített docx és pdf gyűjtemények off line kereshetők.

Pure_Epub: https://canadahun.com/temak/a-keresŐ-nem-mŰkÖdik-jelenleg.60576/#post-5562275
Saját Kindle olvasmányok: https://canadahun.com/temak/a-keresŐ-nem-mŰkÖdik-jelenleg.60576/#post-5564365


----------



## nyulanka (2020 Április 16)

Sziasztok!

A romantikus történelmi regények legújabb fórumára tudtok direkt linket küldeni? Sajnos nem mentettem le


----------



## ladysla (2020 Április 16)

Erre gondolsz?
*(Történelmi) romantikus könyvek / könyvsorozatok V.*


----------



## tomjenzsolti (2020 Április 22)

T. Melitta!
Szeretném jelezni, hogy a legutóbbi néhány nap folyamán rendkívüli módon lelassult a canadahun szervere.
Üdv: tömjénzsolti


----------



## Melitta (2020 Április 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> És ezzel máris rávilágítottál az offline leggyengébb láncszemére...
> 
> A szerver bérlése átlag havi 250$ (USD)
> Ez 1 TB tárhelyet jelent.
> ...


 Idaig fizettunk havi $400 ,-Us a Canadahunra, reges reg meghaladtuk a 1 terra meretet .
Jelenleg a legolcsobb ajanlat amit kaptunk havi $500 usa dollar.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 24)

Melitta írta:


> Idaig fizettunk havi $400 ,-Us a Canadahunra, reges reg meghaladtuk a 1 terra meretet .
> Jelenleg a legolcsobb ajanlat amit kaptunk havi $500 usa dollar.


Kedves Tagjaink!
Ebből is látszik, hogy még mi modik sem vagyunk naprakészek ch-ból.
Igaz ez a rész teljes mértékben Melitta asztala (főhet is a feje biztosan).


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 26)

Miért kellett a videó beágyazás lehetőségek közül a facebookot elrontani?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Április 27)

deciso írta:


> Miért kellett a videó beágyazás lehetőségek közül a facebookot elrontani?


?


----------



## Ronyn_ (2020 Május 2)

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy hol lehet be állítani, az egy oldalon megjelenő hozzászólások számát a fórum témái esetében? Mintha régen állítottam volna, most meg nem találom


----------



## Melitta (2020 Május 2)

Csak a topicok olvasottsagat es beirasok szama lathato.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 3)

Ronyn_ írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy hol lehet be állítani, az egy oldalon megjelenő hozzászólások számát a fórum témái esetében? Mintha régen állítottam volna, most meg nem találom


Igen a megjelenő üzenetek száma állítható volt.


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 3)

Dabadi75 írta:


> Minden elismerésem a türelmetekért!!!!!


Valamint a felhasználáshoz is kell türelem jócskán.


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 26)

Üdvözlet! Mit kell tennem, hogy itt működjenek a dolgok? Köszönet!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Május 27)

gytomitomi írta:


> Üdvözlet! Mit kell tennem, hogy itt működjenek a dolgok? Köszönet!


*Jókor kérded. Sokmindent.
Elsősorban kulturáltan kommunikálni.
Aztán nem árt elolvasni a fórumszabályzatot.
(Ahogy a regisztrációkor küldött tájékoztatót is hasznos dolog lett volna átfutni.) Ugyanis azokban ott a válasz, amit "20+2" néven minden itt maradni és állandó taggá válni kívánó tagunk megtanult.
A 20 az a legalább 20 értelmes (az adott témába illő és a téma szabályainak megfelelő) hozzászólás megtételét jelenti.
A 2 pedig a legalább 2 napi tagságot (tudod, a türelem... bár ezt 5 évvel e regisztrációd után talán nem kell magyaráznom).
Halkan jelzem, hogy ez nem megkerülhető. A szerver így van beállítva és ha a hozzászólás szabálytalan, figyelmeztetés nélkül törlésre kerül.
Amúgy szeretettel üdvözlünk minden új tagot, de azokhoz nem ragaszkodunk, akik semmibe veszik a szabályainkat.*


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Köszönöm szépen! Higgye el elolvastam a szabályzatot és azok szerint próbálok eljárni. Csak belekavarodtam.
Láttam, hogy mindenki 1...20 üzeneteket ír. Én töltöttem fel midit, mp3-at, stb. Csak a kislányomnak szeretnék pár midit, amire tud énekelni. Úgy értesültem, hogy ezen a platformon lehet cserélgetni. 

Köszönöm a segítséget!
Próbálom akkor megfejteni a dolgot és írok üzeneteket a fórumózóknak, hátha szóba áll velem valaki és Ön is kiadja az engedélyt. 
Meglátjuk.

Üdvözlettel, Tamás


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Május 27)

gytomitomi írta:


> Köszönöm szépen! Higgye el elolvastam a szabályzatot és azok szerint próbálok eljárni. Csak belekavarodtam.
> Láttam, hogy mindenki 1...20 üzeneteket ír.


De nagyon nem mindegy, hogy hová!


> Én töltöttem fel midit, mp3-at, stb. Csak a kislányomnak szeretnék pár midit, amire tud énekelni.


Vagyunk ezzel így egy páran...


> Úgy értesültem, hogy ezen a platformon lehet cserélgetni.


Természetesen közben betartva a fórum szabályait és a vonatkozó törvényeket, amelyekből a legfontosabbak ott vannak a témák első hozzászólásában.


> Köszönöm a segítséget!
> Próbálom akkor megfejteni a dolgot és írok üzeneteket a fórumózóknak, hátha szóba áll velem valaki és Ön is kiadja az engedélyt.


Én ugyan semmilyen engedélyt nem adok. Mint írtam, a szerver figyeli és frissíti a tagokhoz kapcsolódó státuszokat és egyéb statisztikákat.


> Meglátjuk.
> 
> Üdvözlettel, Tamás


Amúgy az avatárod alapján már elérted az állandó tagi státuszt, ami a minimálisan szükséges szint.
De felhívom a figyelmed, hogy amennyiben a hsz-eid száma 20 alá csökken, a szint is csökken.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 23)

Na akkor még1x:
Az állandó helyhiány miatt évente törlésre kerúl a 2 évnél régebbi bejegyzések egy része. (Főleg ha a csatolása/linkje elhalt.)
Olyan tagra nem tartunk igényt, aki 4-5 éve beregisztrált, majd elszámolt valahol 20-ig és semmi más csak letöltés. (Aki csak olvasni akarja a CH-t, ahhoz meg nem kell regisztrálni.)
A 20+2-t lehet idétlenségnek tartani, de attól még szabály (legalábbis nálunk).


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Augusztus 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A 20+2-t lehet idétlenségnek tartani, de attól még szabály (legalábbis nálunk).


Ez ugye igaz DE mikor a nagyeszu újjonc 
mindenhova “ oda piszkit “ csak hogy összejöjjön az a 20 
na az több mint dühítő 
mert a hatalmas sok eszével nem latja hogy erre hol az egyszerű lehetőség


----------



## sirius14 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Megint sikerült valakinek "vihart kavarni a biliben".
Technikailag ugyan én is sokszor érzékelem a problémákat, de tudomásul is veszem, hogy komoly bevétel, pl. reklámok nélkül egy ilyen komplex fórumot nehéz fenntartani, minden tiszteletem, köszönetem azoknak, akik ezt mégis megteszik.
Talán nem az írott szabályokról lenne érdemes beszélni, hanem egy etikus felhasználásról. Jó lenne, ha sok állandó tag több itt eltöltött év után végre felfedezné, hogy pl. van itt "Tetszik" gomb is. Az ő érdekük is ez lenne, mert sok segíteni kész embert ez motivál, ennyi a "fizetsége", hogy segítsen másoknak.
Akiktől még ez a kattintás sem várható el, nem nagyon várható az sem, hogy majd ő is segíteni fog másnak, ha tud. Már pedig sok topik azon az alapon működik, hogy próbálunk segíteni egymásnak. Nem tudok olyan írott szabályról, ami ebben bárkit is korlátozna.
Hát én a működést sajnos csak úgy tudom támogatni, hogy próbálok segíteni másoknak, ahogy tudok.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

?Walaky? írta:


> Ez ugye igaz DE mikor a nagyeszu újjonc
> mindenhova “ oda piszkit “ csak hogy összejöjjön az a 20
> na az több mint dühítő
> mert a hatalmas sok eszével nem latja hogy erre hol az egyszerű lehetőség


Sajnos ezzel együtt kell élnünk. Ezért (is) vagyunk moderátorok, hogy takarítsunk (is).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

sirius14 írta:


> Megint sikerült valakinek "vihart kavarni a biliben".


Az érdeklődés még nem gond. Az "én aztán jobban tudom", meg a "micsoda baromság" már inkább. Nem tökéletes a szabályrendszerük, deműködik és ahhoz illik igazodni.


> Technikailag ugyan én is sokszor érzékelem a problémákat, de tudomásul is veszem, hogy komoly bevétel, pl. reklámok nélkül egy ilyen komplex fórumot nehéz fenntartani, minden tiszteletem, köszönetem azoknak, akik ezt mégis megteszik.
> Talán nem az írott szabályokról lenne érdemes beszélni, hanem egy etikus felhasználásról. Jó lenne, ha sok állandó tag több itt eltöltött év után végre felfedezné, hogy pl. van itt "Tetszik" gomb is. Az ő érdekük is ez lenne, mert sok segíteni kész embert ez motivál, ennyi a "fizetsége", hogy segítsen másoknak.
> Akiktől még ez a kattintás sem várható el, nem nagyon várható az sem, hogy majd ő is segíteni fog másnak, ha tud. Már pedig sok topik azon az alapon működik, hogy próbálunk segíteni egymásnak. Nem tudok olyan írott szabályról, ami ebben bárkit is korlátozna.


Bár ez lenne a CH legnagyobb gondja! De sajnos...


> Hát én a működést sajnos csak úgy tudom támogatni, hogy próbálok segíteni másoknak, ahogy tudok.


Az erkölcsi támogatás is támogatás. Köszönjük.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

deciso írta:


> A passzív és 20-n negáltak(alvó tagok) mitől lesznek aktívak ha 18 ra csökken hozzászólásuk?
> De ténylegesen aktívak.Nem csak aláírt jelenléti íves lesz?
> Mert 2-4 hozzádobva az nem aktívság
> Miként és mire érted az aktívságot?


Attól lesznek aktívak, hogy hiányzik az állandó tagi srátusszal rendelkezők kedvezménye.
Naponta kapunk panaszt, hogy nem látom a xxx témát, mi történt.
Az esetek 90%-ában a 20 alá csökkent hsz miatti állandó tagi státusz elvesztése okozza.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

deciso írta:


> Ez mire jó?


Ez volt az eredeti kérdés, majd jött a miért.
A fórummotor egybonyolult szoftver.
Valahol a webmester beállította a 20-as küszöböt. Biztosan meg lehet oldani egy szkripttel, hogy ez egy egyszeri ellenőrzés legyen, de akkor lenne pont az a felesleges jellege, amit felfestettél.
A CH nem fájlcserélő céllal jött létre, hanem azért, hogy a világ távoli részein élő magyarok egymás között információt cserélhessenek, illetve, hogy a magyar kultúrát külhonban is elérhessék.
Ebből fakadólag jogos lehet az elvárás, hogy az ide beregisztráltak, legalább heti egy alkalommal írjanak is, ne csupán olvassanak.
Amúgy - mivel az oldal nyitott mindenki számára, nem csupán a magyar ajkúaknak - valahogy az az argentin, csak spanyolul beszélő tagunk (akinek a komoly balettfelvétel gyűjteményünk jó részét köszönhetjük), meg tudta érteni és el tudta fogadni a fenti szabályt gond nélkül. Akkor talán...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

deciso írta:


> A 20 küszöb léte egy döntés és ez a szabályt kielégíteni igyekvő dolog a technikai működés.
> De lefelé átlépve miért veszi vissza?


Minden egyes hozzászóláskor a motor végrehajtja a
taghsz:=taghsz+1 utasítást
Minden egyes törléskor pedig a
taghsz:=taghsz-1 utasítást a megfelelő regisztereiben. (Meg ezer másik statisztikai utasítást.)


> Ez az értelmetlen.Erre tettem a miért kérdést.


Korántsem értelmetlen, mert a motor az összhsz számtól a témahsz-ek számán át a legtöbb hsz-el rendelkezőkig CSAK ebből tud összesítéseket kreálni.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 Augusztus 24)

Hogy szól a szabály?
Az állandó tagsághoz minimum 2 nap tagság és 20 érvényes hsz kell.
Ha 20 alá csökken az össz hsz szám, nincs állandó tagi státusz, mert nem teljesülnek a feltételei.
Ezen nem tudom mit nem lehet érteni.
Ha a miért a 20-ra vonatkozik, arra a válasz, mert ezt választottuk.


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 30)

A fecebook videók beágyazhatóságával ismét baj van.
Teszek egy próbát:


----------



## deciso (2020 Szeptember 30)

Akkor másképp kérdezem.
Mi az oka hogy Firefoxból nem látszik a facebook videó beágyazás.
A chromeből pedig igen.
A youtube beágyazások láthatók


----------



## sirius14 (2020 Szeptember 30)

deciso írta:


> Akkor másképp kérdezem.
> Mi az oka hogy Firefoxból nem látszik a facebook videó beágyazás.
> A chromeből pedig igen.
> A youtube beágyazások láthatók


Nem tudom miből adódhat a problémád. Nálam az összes telepített böngészővel egyformán működik (I.E., Edge, Firefox, Chrome).
A Firefox 81.0 (64 bites). A bővítményekben a Widevine tartalom-visszafejő modul, OpenH264 videokodek és a Shockwave Flash van engedélyezve.


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 1)

sirius14 írta:


> Nem tudom miből adódhat a problémád. Nálam az összes telepített böngészővel egyformán működik (I.E., Edge, Firefox, Chrome).
> A Firefox 81.0 (64 bites). A bővítményekben a Widevine tartalom-visszafejő modul, OpenH264 videokodek és a Shockwave Flash van engedélyezve.


Megpróbálkoztál dicséretes Firefox 81.0(64 bites).
A többinek utána nézek. Shockwave Flash újra telepítési próbálkozás.
*Adobe Flash Player* licencet kér


----------



## sirius14 (2020 Október 1)

deciso írta:


> Megpróbálkoztál dicséretes Firefox 81.0(64 bites).
> A többinek utána nézek. Shockwave Flash újra telepítési próbálkozás.
> *Adobe Flash Player* licencet kér


Nem tudom, miért kér licencet, ingyenes program. Újra telepítés előtt biztosan el kell a régit távolítani, ami nem egyszerű, operációs rendszertől függ. Inkább a frissítéseket kell beállítani és a böngészőben engedélyezni, vagy tiltani.
A böngésző jelez, ha valamilyen tartalomhoz megjelenítéséhez ez szükséges, és nincs engedélyezve.
Egyébként ma már egyre ritkább az olyan multimédiás tartalom, aminek lejátszásához szükséges, *december 31-el a program támogatása megszűnik, az Adobe kéri is a törlését, az biztos, hogy ez után már nem lesz telepíthető.*
Nálam is inkább a régebben gyerekeknek készült (sok flash kód-ot tartalmazó) saját honlap miatt van engedélyezve.
A felvetett problémádat nem ez okozza, csak összehasonlíthatóság miatt pontosan le akartam írni, mik vannak a bővítményekben engedélyezve.


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 1)

sirius14 írta:


> A felvetett problémádat nem ez okozza, csak összehasonlíthatóság miatt pontosan le akartam írni, mik vannak a bővítményekben engedélyezve.


Ha nem a flash és nem az OpenH264
Akkor mi?
Miért nem jeleníti meg a facebook videóit itt?
De nem csak azt,hanem a facebookból hozott *képeket* sem.
pl:


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 1)

de ha a most kép-ként jelzett de láthatatlan képet.
Jobb gomb kép címének másolása és új lapon beillesztem az URL sorba.
Ott megjeleníti.
Majd ez után visszalépek ide már látom a képet.
Becsukom a böngészőt.
Kinyitom(indítom)a böngészőt ismét nem látom a képet.
Nem olyan ez mintha a sütiket nem engedélyezné a böngésző 3 személytől a böngésző?pl a facebooktól?


----------



## sirius14 (2020 Október 1)

deciso írta:


> de ha a most ként jelzett de láthatatlan képet.
> Jobb gomb kép címének másolása és új lapon beillesztem az URL sorba.
> Ott megjeleníti.
> Majd ez után visszalépek ide már látom a képet.
> ...


Hát ezt tényleg nem értem, nekem most is jól működik. Lehet, hogy a problémádban akkor sem tudnék segíteni, ha a géped mellett ülnék.?
A böngészőkhöz nagyon sok bővítmény elérhető, és minél többet telepít fel az ember, annál több hibába futhat bele, ezért írtam hogy nálam mik vannak engedélyezve, sajnos elfelejtettem odaírni, hogy a flash player nem szükséges, sőt mindig is inkább kockázatos volt ismeretlen flash kódok futtatása.
Ha több bővítményed is van engedélyezve, próbáld letíltani (törölni) azokat, vagy a böngészőt teljesen törölni, és újra telepíteni.
Emlékszen itt olyan problémára, hogy egy Firefox frissítés után a böngészőből nem lehetett a "Fáljok feltöltése" használatával fájlt feltölteni, csak a felhasználóknak bonyolultabb áthúzással. Most nem tudom, mi ezzel a helyzet, de az előző verzióknál továbbra is minden működött. Az új verzió egyszerűen nem ismerte fel azokat a fájlokat, amiket a canadahun feltölteni enged, nem jelenítette meg a megnyitott albumban a fájlokat. Valami kommunikációs hiba jelentkezhetett úgy, hogy a canadahun közben nem is változott.
De most, hogy ugyanazt a verziót használjuk, nálad is az kellene, hogy megjelenjen, mint nálam.


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 2)

sirius14 írta:


> Hát ezt tényleg nem értem, nekem most is jól működik. Lehet, hogy a problémádban akkor sem tudnék segíteni, ha a géped mellett ülnék.?


Köszönöm más irányú megközelítésed.Az is segít, ha egy más fej logikája mentén is próbálkozunk.
Az is információ hogy más embernél jó.De nem döntő érv.
És ha nem megy tudományosan, menni fog józan kikövetkeztetéssel.
És az én kilogikázásom jött be:
Mit előző üzenetben szikraként bevillant.A facebook sütik hiánya.
A ch-n nem működik.Pedig Facebookon látom.
Ebből logikáztam ki érvényét vesztet sütiről lehet szó.


deciso írta:


> Nem olyan ez mintha a sütiket nem engedélyezné a böngésző 3 személytől a böngésző?pl a facebooktól?


Harmadik féltől származó sütik el nem fogadása.(kb ez a megfogalmazás a jelenségnek)
És böngésző becsukásakor törlődtek.(vagy lejárati idő után)
*Most már látom mind a képeket, mind a videót.*


----------



## sirius14 (2020 Október 2)

deciso írta:


> Köszönöm más irányú megközelítésed.Az is segít, ha egy más fej logikája mentén is próbálkozunk.
> Az is információ hogy más embernél jó.De nem döntő érv.
> És ha nem megy tudományosan, menni fog józan kikövetkeztetéssel.
> És az én kilogikázásom jött be:
> ...


Örülök, hogy megoldódtak a problémáid.


----------



## Pappné Reich Edina (2020 November 5)

Sziasztok. Tudna valaki segíteni miért nincs kereső?


----------



## sirius14 (2020 November 5)

Pappné Reich Edina írta:


> Sziasztok. Tudna valaki segíteni miért nincs kereső?


Én nem tudok, de türelem, nemrégen még a feltöltés sem működött, én is remélem, hogy hamarosan helyre áll minden.


----------



## Pappné Reich Edina (2020 November 5)

De csak nekem nem megy vagy másnak se?mert már több helyről bejelentkeztem már kétszer regisztráltam de semi !


----------



## ladysla (2020 November 5)

Senkinek sincs kereső. A technikai gubanc bogozása folyamatban van. Kis türelmet!


----------



## Pappné Reich Edina (2020 November 5)

Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 6)

Pappné Reich Edina írta:


> Sziasztok. Tudna valaki segíteni miért nincs kereső?


*Külön futtatunk erre egy témát (itt van ezen téma felett vagy alatt).*


----------



## Pappné Reich Edina (2020 November 6)

Akkor most mi a helyzet a keresővel ?


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 6)

Szia
Itt tajekoztatunk, koszi a turelmedet.
https://canadahun.com/temak/a-keresŐ-nem-mŰkÖdik-jelenleg.60576/page-4#post-5642174


----------



## FLAMINGO (2020 November 6)

Pappné Reich Edina írta:


> Akkor most mi a helyzet a keresővel ?


A kereső akkor fog újra működni, ha sikerül a CH alá egy új, modernebb szoftvert bevarázsolni.
Ugyanis a jelenlegi már nem upgrade-lhető.
A lényeg, hogy a pár hónappal ez előtti helyzet ismétlődik, tehát az akkori helyzetet kezelő javaslatok élnek újra, amiket itt visszaolvasva pár oldalt, megtalálhatsz.


----------



## kanocpapa (2020 December 20)

sziasztok!
nagyon tetszik ez az új honlap. de egy gondom azért akad vele. nálam a könyvjelzők úgy vannak elmentve, hogy mindig az olvasatlan bejegyzésekre ugorjon. például: ebook. mióta az új külső van, azóta viszont minden esetben átugrik 1-2 bejegyzést, mintha azonnal át is olvastam volna őket. eddig ezzel nem volt gondom. előre is köszi a segítséget.


----------



## deciso (2020 December 24)

kanocpapa írta:


> sziasztok!
> nagyon tetszik ez az új honlap. de egy gondom azért akad vele. nálam a könyvjelzők úgy vannak elmentve, hogy mindig az olvasatlan bejegyzésekre ugorjon. például: ebook. mióta az új külső van, azóta viszont minden esetben átugrik 1-2 bejegyzést, mintha azonnal át is olvastam volna őket. eddig ezzel nem volt gondom. előre is köszi a segítséget.


Erre én is szeretnék megoldást legyen olvasatlan téma gomb.
És annál úgy működjön az utolsó még nem olvasottra ugorjon.
Mint rég.


----------



## kanocpapa (2020 December 25)

deciso írta:


> Erre én is szeretnék megoldást legyen olvasatlan téma gomb.
> És annál úgy működjön az utolsó még nem olvasottra ugorjon.
> Mint rég.


a gomb létezik "ugrás az újhoz" néven jobbra fent. nekem az elmentett könyvjelzővel van gondom, aminek a végén az szerepelt, hogy : /unread. na ez nem működik rendesen. legalábbis nálam.


----------



## kanocpapa (2021 Január 16)

ma már éppen három bejegyzésnyit ugrott vissza...  (de úgy látom nem sokan olvassák ezt a fórumot...)


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 16)

Nana, azért van aki olvassa. Például én. De sajnos tenni nem tudok érte. Gondolom, hogy Melitta esetleg szól az informatikusnak és megpróbálja orvosolni a gondotokat.
Persze hozzá kell tennem, örüljünk, hogy ennyi is van és még nem szűnt meg a CH. A szerver bérleti díját Melitta már nagyon nehezen tudja fizetni, még úgy is, hogy valamennyi támogatást kap a tagoktól, ami olykor olyan kevés, hogy hideg vízre sem elég.
Gyakorlatilag ingyen és bérmentve kapjuk ezeket a szolgáltatásokat. Más honlapok havi ezreket nyúlnak le és kötelezik a tagokat a fizetésre.


----------



## kanocpapa (2021 Január 17)

rituevu írta:


> Nana, azért van aki olvassa. Például én. De sajnos tenni nem tudok érte. Gondolom, hogy Melitta esetleg szól az informatikusnak és megpróbálja orvosolni a gondotokat.
> Persze hozzá kell tennem, örüljünk, hogy ennyi is van és még nem szűnt meg a CH. A szerver bérleti díját Melitta már nagyon nehezen tudja fizetni, még úgy is, hogy valamennyi támogatást kap a tagoktól, ami olykor olyan kevés, hogy hideg vízre sem elég.
> Gyakorlatilag ingyen és bérmentve kapjuk ezeket a szolgáltatásokat. Más honlapok havi ezreket nyúlnak le és kötelezik a tagokat a fizetésre.


 szia! örülök, hogy valaki járt erre. szóval nem kötözködésből írtam, csak jelezni akartam egy problémát. és teljesen igazad van a többiben. (ezért, ha esetleg privátban megírod, hogy tudnám támogatni az oldalt, akkor egy nagyon kicsivel én is hozzájárulnék a fenntartáshoz, mivel nagyon sokat kapok tőletek.)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Január 17)

kanocpapa írta:


> szia! örülök, hogy valaki járt erre. szóval nem kötözködésből írtam, csak jelezni akartam egy problémát. és teljesen igazad van a többiben. (ezért, ha esetleg privátban megírod, hogy tudnám támogatni az oldalt, akkor egy nagyon kicsivel én is hozzájárulnék a fenntartáshoz, mivel nagyon sokat kapok tőletek.)


Nem látom értelmét naponta beírni, hogy az új CH még nincs befejezve (ami egyébként ott díszeleg minden oldal tetején).
A támogatás módja pedig egy sorral feljebb található a hírek-fórumok-friss.. sor jobb szélén.


----------



## kanocpapa (2021 Január 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Nem látom értelmét naponta beírni, hogy az új CH még nincs befejezve (ami egyébként ott díszeleg minden oldal tetején).
> A támogatás módja pedig egy sorral feljebb található a hírek-fórumok-friss.. sor jobb szélén.


köszönöm! megtaláltam!


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 18)

kanocpapa írta:


> köszönöm! megtaláltam!


Én pedig a támogatásodat köszönöm!


----------



## pityu30 (2021 Január 21)

Sziasztok!

Az ebook 6-os topikhoz nem férek hozzá.
Hoppá! A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal. a hibaüzenet. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## snowdog (2021 Január 21)

pityu30 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az ebook 6-os topikhoz nem férek hozzá.
> Hoppá! A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal. a hibaüzenet. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


Szia! Mit értesz ebook 6 alatt? Mert a linked az E-book IV. 2013.-ra mutat.
Ha sorszám szerint nézem, akkor a 6. ebook gyűjtemény neve: Ebook - Pure Epub 2018.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Január 22)

pityu30 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az ebook 6-os topikhoz nem férek hozzá.
> Hoppá! A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal. a hibaüzenet. Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


Látom, közben rájöttél, hogy a hsz-eid száma 20 alá csökkent.


----------



## snowdog (2021 Január 30)

Legfeljebb csak annyiban, hogy ennek mi köze van a fórum kezeléséhez?
Biztos hogy ide akartad írni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Január 30)

snowdog írta:


> Legfeljebb csak annyiban, hogy ennek mi köze van a fórum kezeléséhez?
> Biztos hogy ide akartad írni?


Semmi, pusztán csak hozzászólást gyűjtene!


----------



## Bendimusic01 (2021 Február 7)

Sziasztok!
Kértem "jelszó emlékeztetőt" de nem működik.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Február 7)

Bendimusic01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Kértem "jelszó emlékeztetőt" de nem működik.


*Fél nap alatt elfelejtetted?
Akkor talán a CH-t nem neked találtuk ki.*


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Február 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Fél nap alatt elfelejtetted?
> Akkor talán a CH-t nem neked találtuk ki.*


A régi nickjének a jelszava miatt kért emlékeztetőt.


----------



## Mémé-Nagyi (2021 Március 18)

Ugyanezt kifogásolom, de nagyon!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Március 18)

Mémé-Nagyi írta:


> Ugyanezt kifogásolom, de nagyon!


Mármint mit?
(A jelszó emlékeztetőt vagy a "durva" reakciót?)


----------



## H-111 (2021 Március 18)

Segitséget kérnék:

ugy emlékszem, Sucharit Bhakdi korona-virus könyve itt fennt van valahol.

Beütöm a keresöbe a nevet: találat nulla. Pedig a nevet magam is leirtam.
Hol a hiba?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 18)

H-111 írta:


> Segitséget kérnék:
> 
> ugy emlékszem, Sucharit Bhakdi korona-virus könyve itt fennt van valahol.
> 
> ...


Szia! 
Nyomát sem találom. Biztos, hogy itt láttad? Emlékszel esetleg melyik témában?


----------



## H-111 (2021 Március 18)

Szió, s kösz a fáradozásért. Gondolo, tematikájából valamelyik korona-témájú forumban vagy a könyves forumok valamelyikében lehetett.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 18)

H-111 írta:


> Szió, s kösz a fáradozásért. Gondolo, tematikájából valamelyik korona-témájú forumban vagy a könyves forumok valamelyikében lehetett.


Megnéztem mikor jelent meg magyarul. Aztán végignéztem attól a dátumtól az összes könyves témát, kivétel a pszichológia, de nyomát sem találtam. Az összes korán feltöltött és emiatt törléseket is megnéztem. Sajnálom, hogy nem tudok segíteni!


----------



## H-111 (2021 Március 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Megnéztem mikor jelent meg magyarul. Aztán végignéztem attól a dátumtól az összes könyves témát, kivétel a pszichológia, de nyomát sem találtam. Az összes korán feltöltött és emiatt törléseket is megnéztem. Sajnálom, hogy nem tudok segíteni!


Kár,
de köszönet a fáradozásért!


----------



## Mémé-Nagyi (2021 Március 26)

Mémé-Nagyi írta:


> Ugyanezt kifogásolom, de nagyon!


A fórumban nincs közvetlenül felsorolva a
legális e–bookok, külön be kell írni a keresőbe.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Március 27)

Mémé-Nagyi írta:


> A fórumban nincs közvetlenül felsorolva a
> legális e–bookok, külön be kell írni a keresőbe.


Mivel a legális korlátozott hozzáférésű (csak állandó tagi státusz elérese után).


----------



## Betti627 (2021 Április 15)

Sziasztok! 
Segítséget szeretnék kérni, hogy hol lehet kérést írni, hogy milyen ebook-ok-t keresek? 
Köszönöm szépen


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Április 15)

Betti627 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni, hogy hol lehet kérést írni, hogy milyen ebook-ok-t keresek?
> Köszönöm szépen


A legálisban van e-book kérő téma (csak lehet, hogy nem az első oldalon):


https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-k%C3%A9r%C3%A9se.53456/


----------



## Betti627 (2021 Április 22)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A legálisban van e-book kérő téma (csak lehet, hogy nem az első oldalon):
> 
> 
> https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-k%C3%A9r%C3%A9se.53456/


Köszönöm szépen  Figyelmetlen voltam, és nem néztem, hogy van-e több oldal.


----------



## Miksó Szilvia (2021 Május 3)

Kedves Adminisztrátor! Kérem a regisztrációm törlését. Köszönöm.


----------



## goyo (2021 Május 3)

Elveszik a tömegben, de *jelszóemlékeztető és egyéb az oldal által küldött e-maillekkel kapcsolatban*:

A CanadaHun szervere minden emailt mindig kiküld; de a kezdetektől ezért, vagy azért vannak szolgáltatók akik alapból nem szeretik.

Ilyenek (*elkerülendő email szolgáltatók*) - a teljesség igénye nélkül:

- *Freemail.hu* - nem csak a CH-ról, az oldalak többségéről jövő automatizált e-maileket kérdés nélkül visszautasítja amióta Soros alapítványától átkerült az Origó-hoz majd a T-Online-hoz
- *Yahoo.com *- a teljes feltörése óta (mikor az összes email címe jelszavastul kiszivárgott), nem fogad az oldalak többségéről
- *AOL* - aki 30 éve ott ragadt, megérdemli


*A Gmail, Microsoft (Outlook.com) fogadja a CH e-mailjeit, de könnyedén spam-ben landolhat. 
Ha utóbbiaknál, ill. más kisebb szolgáltatónál vagy, feltétlen nézd meg a spam mappát, ill. állítsd be, hogy a @canadahun.com -ról érkező levelek soha ne kerüljenek spam-be. *
Sajnos, ha ezt az elején a regisztráció óta "elmulasztottad", egy idő után egyáltalán nem kapod meg (értsd: több nagy szolgáltatónál újabban, ha több levél érkezik azonos feladótól spam-be és az nem kerül ki manuálisan a fogadó által, egy idő után nem kézbesít az adott küldőtől a spam mappába sem).

_(A CH a létrehozása óta nyilván soha nem küldött spam-et; de pár szolgáltatónak ilyen, vagy olyan okból szúrja a szemét).

._


----------



## goyo (2021 Május 29)

Kedves CH Tagok,

*Az oldal jelenleg gyorsabb szerveren, ill. teljesen más technológián fut*

*Kérnénk szólj hozzá ebben a témában, nálad:*

*- Gyorsabban töltődik?
- Azonos?
- Lassabb?*

Köszönjük! 



.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)

Gyorsabb


----------



## Trix (2021 Május 29)

Kedves Admin, néhány napig távol voltam, és nem léptem be a fórumra, azóta meg nem találom az ezoterikus letöltések topikot. Irtam Beka Holt kormányosnak is, próbált átküldeni egy linket, de azon sem láttam. Csatolok egy képernyőfotót, mi jelenik meg nálam. Semmilyen új programot nem tettem fel a gépre, semmit nem módosítottam ahhoz képest, amikor utoljára beléptem. Válaszodat és segitségedet előre is köszönöm. Trix


----------



## goyo (2021 Május 29)

Trix írta:


> Kedves Admin, néhány napig távol voltam, és nem léptem be a fórumra, azóta meg nem találom az ezoterikus letöltések topikot. Irtam Beka Holt kormányosnak is, próbált átküldeni egy linket, de azon sem láttam. Csatolok egy képernyőfotót, mi jelenik meg nálam. Semmilyen új programot nem tettem fel a gépre, semmit nem módosítottam ahhoz képest, amikor utoljára beléptem. Válaszodat és segitségedet előre is köszönöm. Trix



Ugyanott, ahol eddig: https://canadahun.com/forums/ezoterikus-letöltések.134/

("állandó tagok" érik el)


----------



## zsilu (2021 Június 2)

goyo írta:


> Ugyanott, ahol eddig: https://canadahun.com/forums/ezoterikus-letöltések.134/
> 
> ("állandó tagok" érik el)


Kedves Admin, nekem is ugyanaz a problémám mint Trixnek. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## sz-nora (2021 Június 3)

zsilu írta:


> Kedves Admin, nekem is ugyanaz a problémám mint Trixnek. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


Csatlakozom,nálam is ugyanez a probléma és a hibaüzenet napok óta.


----------



## Jani08 (2021 Június 3)

Csatlakozom,nálam is ugyanez a probléma és a hibaüzenet napok óta.

Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.


----------



## Hopehely77 (2021 Június 3)

Jani08 írta:


> Csatlakozom,nálam is ugyanez a probléma és a hibaüzenet napok óta.
> 
> Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.


Nálam is ugyan ez a gond


----------



## Hopehely77 (2021 Június 3)

Hopehely77 írta:


> Nálam is ugyan ez a gond


Köszönöm szépen, most már működik


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 4)

Csatlakozom, sajnos nálam is ugyanez a helyzet.


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok,
> 
> *Az oldal jelenleg gyorsabb szerveren, ill. teljesen más technológián fut*
> 
> ...


Gyorsabban töltődik!
_(Mi tartozunk köszönettel!  )_


----------



## Tuella (2021 Június 4)

Köszönöm, be tudok már lépni és gyorsabban is működik.


----------



## Greta14 (2021 Június 5)

Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## Greta14 (2021 Június 6)

Köszönöm a segítséget, már be tudok lépni!


----------



## Arnica (2021 Június 6)

Segítséget kérek. 
Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozások megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.


----------



## LRJudit (2021 Június 7)

goyo írta:


> Kedves CH Tagok,
> 
> *Az oldal jelenleg gyorsabb szerveren, ill. teljesen más technológián fut*
> 
> ...


Gyorsabb!
A tervekben szerepel a galériák visszaállítása?


----------



## Istvankacskácska (2021 Június 8)

Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 8)

Istvankacskácska írta:


> Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


Szia! 

Egyetlen hozzászólásod van, a profilod szerint új tag vagy és nem állandó tag.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Június 9)

Istvankacskácska írta:


> Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


*Többször megírtuk, hogy évente-kétévente nagytakarítunk, ami azt is jelenti, hogy a 20 hsz-ból (pláne, ha a számolós vagy újaknak létrehozott témákban leledztek), könnyen több is eltűnhet. Ezèrt javasolt legalább hetente hozzászólni valamelyik témához (perszze szabàlyosan, kerülve az "ez jó","köszi" jellegűeket.*


----------



## Veszna (2021 Június 13)

Kedves Admin, állandó tag vagyok(kb. 15 éve, de nemrég elvesztettem a jelszavam, így új fiókot kellett nyitnom ) , de még csak nem is látom az ezoterikus letöltések topikot. Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Völgyfa (2021 Június 14)

zsilu írta:


> Kedves Admin, nekem is ugyanaz a problémám mint Trixnek. Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.





Melitta írta:


> Gyorsabb





Melitta írta:


> Gyorsabb


Kedves Melitta, adminisztrátor, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések fórum. Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom a megtekintéséhez. Köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Június 14)

Völgyfa írta:


> Kedves Melitta, adminisztrátor, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések fórum. Azt írja ki, hogy nincs jogosultságom a megtekintéséhez. Köszönöm!


Kedves Völgyfa, állandó tagság feltétele minimum 20 hozzászólás. Ha ennek az összegyűjtésére nem találsz számodra megfelelő témákat, használd a könnyített topikokat. 
pl. https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4259 








Jelenleti iv II.


Mikor lesz?




www.canadahun.com


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Június 15)

Veszna írta:


> Kedves Admin, állandó tag vagyok(kb. 15 éve, de nemrég elvesztettem a jelszavam, így új fiókot kellett nyitnom ) , de még csak nem is látom az ezoterikus letöltések topikot. Előre is köszönöm!


*Az ezo letöltések a könyveshez hasonló besorolást kaptak, ezért csak állandó tagok láthatják.[/COLOR=rgb(65, 168, 95)]*


----------



## Csmk (2021 Június 16)

Kedves Admin! Sajnos nekem sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése, az oldal megnyitásával problémám van, azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## Kary42 (2021 Június 16)

Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik. 
Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. 
Köszönöm a segítségedet.


----------



## Veszna (2021 Június 16)

Kary42 írta:


> Kedves Admin, nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések topik.
> Állandó tag vagyok, de a hivatkozás megnyitásánál azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> Köszönöm a segítségedet.


Igazán rejtélyes ez az eset...az ezoterikus letöltésekkel. 
Állandó tag vagyok, de még csak nem is láttam az ezoterikus letöltéseket , eltűnt egyszercsak. Majd írtam az adminnak, aki leírta, hogy csak állandó tagok tölthetnek le(itt rámborult az eseményhorizont! ?!) de ezzel párhuzamosan újra felbukkant nálam az ezoterikus letöltések topik, sőt működik is. Ki érti ezt?! De van remény.


----------



## Csmk (2021 Június 16)

Köszönöm most már műkődik, szuper!!!


----------



## Kary42 (2021 Június 17)

Köszi! Már működik is, nagyszerű! 
Köszi, hogy megjavítottátok!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Június 18)

Veszna írta:


> Igazán rejtélyes ez az eset...az ezoterikus letöltésekkel.
> Állandó tag vagyok, de még csak nem is láttam az ezoterikus letöltéseket , eltűnt egyszercsak. Majd írtam az adminnak, aki leírta, hogy csak állandó tagok tölthetnek le(itt rámborult az eseményhorizont! ?!) de ezzel párhuzamosan újra felbukkant nálam az ezoterikus letöltések topik, sőt működik is. Ki érti ezt?! De van remény.


*Talán nem is olyan rejtélyes.
Mint írtam, hasonló besorolast kapott , mint a könyves.
A huszonegy-két beírással rendelkezők, akik oda írtak főleg, a rejtettseg miatt kiestek az állandó tagi státuszból (mondjuk 22 hsz-ből lett 17).
Legalabbis, amíg a szetver nem frissített es nem talalta meg a rejtett témaban a plusz hsz-eket).
Ekkor ujra állandóva változtatta a tagi státuszt, megadva a láthatóságát az ezós témának is.*


----------



## Szonja11 (2021 Június 25)

Kedves Admin! Nálam nem működik még mindig az ezoterikus főrum ezoterikus letöltések.
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Tóth Jelean (2021 Június 26)

Kedves Admin! 
Állandó tag vagyok (2013 óta), és nekem sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése fórum. Megnyitáskor az oldal azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Előre is köszönöm a segítséget. 
(Ezentúl majd figyelni fogok a hozzászólásaimra.)


----------



## Tóth Jelean (2021 Június 27)

Kedves Admin!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm a gyors segítséget!


----------



## Szonja11 (2021 Június 27)

Kedves Admin az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése menű nálam egyáltalán nem jelenik meg az ezoterikus menű alatt. Úgy tudom csak megtalálni ha beirom a keresésbe, akkor előhozza.


----------



## joan26 (2021 Július 3)

Kedves Admin! Még új tag vagyok, de nem értem, hogy pl ez a topic https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-kérése.53456/ megnyitásakor ez az üzenet jelenik meg: 
Hoppá! Bizonyos problémákba ütköztünk.​A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.

Ez pontosan mit jelent?Mi a teendőm, ha szeretném ezt a topicot látni? Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget! Flóra


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 3)

joan26 írta:


> Kedves Admin! Még új tag vagyok, de nem értem, hogy pl ez a topic https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-kérése.53456/ megnyitásakor ez az üzenet jelenik meg:
> Hoppá! Bizonyos problémákba ütköztünk.​A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> 
> Ez pontosan mit jelent?Mi a teendőm, ha szeretném ezt a topicot látni? Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséget! Flóra


Kedves Flóra!  

Gyűjts össze 20 hozzászólást, akkor eléred az állandó tagságot, és látni fogod az e-book kérések topikot. 
Hsz gyűjtésre lehetőséged van az Irodalom topikokban, idézeteket írhatsz, verseket, a Humor témáknál vicceket, vagy az egyszerűsített témáknál a szójátékok topikokban a tanács a húsz hozzászólás gyűjtéséhet, a jelenléti ív topiban, és még nagyon nagyon sok egyéb témák között válogathatsz. Arra figyelj, hogy vannak topikok főleg a szójátékokban ahol nem írhatsz egymás után, vannak olyan topikok ahol meg kell várnod míg valaki beszáll a játékba. 

Remélem tudtam segíteni.


----------



## joan26 (2021 Július 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kedves Flóra!
> 
> Gyűjts össze 20 hozzászólást, akkor eléred az állandó tagságot, és látni fogod az e-book kérések topikot.
> Hsz gyűjtésre lehetőséged van az Irodalom topikokban, idézeteket írhatsz, verseket, a Humor témáknál vicceket, vagy az egyszerűsített témáknál a szójátékok topikokban a tanács a húsz hozzászólás gyűjtéséhet, a jelenléti ív topiban, és még nagyon nagyon sok egyéb témák között válogathatsz. Arra figyelj, hogy vannak topikok főleg a szójátékokban ahol nem írhatsz egymás után, vannak olyan topikok ahol meg kell várnod míg valaki beszáll a játékba.
> ...


Szia!  
Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, de sajnos még mindig ezt írja ki!


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 3)

joan26 írta:


> Szia!
> Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom, de sajnos még mindig ezt írja ki!


Mit akarsz egy lezárt topikban? 
Ez működik - https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-kérése-ii.60242/page-54


----------



## joan26 (2021 Július 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> Mit akarsz egy lezárt topikban?
> Ez működik - https://canadahun.com/temak/e-bookok-kérése-ii.60242/page-54


Nem tudtam, hogy lezárt!  Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 3)

joan26 írta:


> Nem tudtam, hogy lezárt!  Köszönöm szépen!


Ez működik?


----------



## joan26 (2021 Július 3)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ez működik?


Igen működik!  Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 3)

joan26 írta:


> Igen működik!  Köszönöm a segítséget!


Nagyon szívesen!


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Július 3)

Kedves Admin! Állandó tag vagyok de nem műkődik az ezoterikus könyvek fóruma.
Megnyitáskor azt írja ki hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Megcsináltam újra a 20 hozzászólást de így sem működik. 
Köszönöm szépen a segítségedet.


----------



## Örökmozgó (2021 Július 12)

Kedves Admin! Sajnos nekem sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése, az oldal megnyitásával problémám van, azt írja ki, hogy nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal. Sajnálom,hogy én is ezzel zaklatlak. Köszönöm a segítségedet...már ,ha lehetséges.


----------



## eniko.toth1 (2021 Július 17)

Kedves Admin! Nekem sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek fóruma. Állandó tag lettem. Köszönöm, ha segítesz..


----------



## Szendergő Pillangó (2021 Július 20)

Kedves Admin! Állandó tag vagyok és nem működik nálam az ezoterikus letöltések könyvek fóruma. Köszönöm a megtisztelő segitséget


----------



## Szendergő Pillangó (2021 Július 21)

Szendergő Pillangó írta:


> Kedves Admin! Állandó tag vagyok és nem működik nálam az ezoterikus letöltések könyvek fóruma. Köszönöm a megtisztelő segitséget


Működik,köszönöm a segitséget


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Július 21)

Kedves Melitta Admin!
Ha időd engedi Nekem is tudnál segíteni? Állandó tag vagyok és nálam sem működik a ezoterikus letöltések könyvek fóruma. 
Nagyon hiányzik az oldal. Sokat olvasgattam és sokat adott számomra ez a fórum.
Hálásan köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## NagyZse75 (2021 Július 21)

Kedves Admin!
Nálam sem működik az ezoterikus letöltések fóruma. Kérlek, tedd lehetővé a hozzáférést.
Előre is köszönöm !


----------



## Madlen8 (2021 Július 22)

Madlen8 írta:


> Kedves Melitta Admin!
> Ha időd engedi Nekem is tudnál segíteni? Állandó tag vagyok és nálam sem működik a ezoterikus letöltések könyvek fóruma.
> Nagyon hiányzik az oldal. Sokat olvasgattam és sokat adott számomra ez a fórum.
> Hálásan köszönöm a segítségedet!


Köszönöm szépen a segítséget, működik


----------



## Őzike11 (2021 Július 22)

Kedves Admin!
Nem működik az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése rész. Mindent elkövettem. Kérlek, segíts!
köszönettel,
Őz


----------



## kiss.mari9003 (2021 Július 22)

Kedves Admin! 
Nekem is az a gondom, hogy nálam sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek letöltésének fóruma. 
Álandó tag vagyok és nagyon szeretem ezeket a könyveket! Kérlek, ha lehetőséged van rá segítsél nekem is.
Köszönettel
Mari


----------



## Almási Noémi (2021 Július 23)

Kedves Admin! Az E-book-os letöltés sem működik valamiért. 2017 óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólás, nem tudom mi lehet a gond.
Ha időd engedi és meg tudod nézni azt előre is megköszönöm!
Üdvözlettel
Noémi


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 23)

Almási Noémi írta:


> Kedves Admin! Az E-book-os letöltés sem működik valamiért. 2017 óta tag vagyok, megvan a 20 hozzászólás, nem tudom mi lehet a gond.
> Ha időd engedi és meg tudod nézni azt előre is megköszönöm!
> Üdvözlettel
> Noémi


Az a gondod, hogy csak pár perce gyűjtötted össze a 20 hozzászólást és még nem vagy állandó tag. Az előző posztodat is azért töröltem, az volt az első hsz-ed! 
Türelem!


----------



## Almási Noémi (2021 Július 23)

Beka Holt írta:


> Az a gondod, hogy csak pár perce gyűjtötted össze a 20 hozzászólást és még nem vagy állandó tag. Az előző posztodat is azért töröltem, az volt az első hsz-ed!
> Türelem!


Köszönöm a gyors választ! Valami fontos változásról biztosan lemaradtam, mert 2017-ben regisztráltam az oldalra, akkor a 20 hozzászólás megvolt, látogattam rendszeresen az oldalt, ezoterikus, illetve a tanítással kapcsolatban leginkább. A jövőben újra lesz jogosultságom ezekhez vagy van valami kikötés? Köszönöm előre is, ha megtisztel válaszával! További szép napot kívánok! 
Üdv. 
Noémi


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 Július 23)

Almási Noémi írta:


> Köszönöm a gyors választ! Valami fontos változásról biztosan lemaradtam, mert 2017-ben regisztráltam az oldalra, akkor a 20 hozzászólás megvolt, látogattam rendszeresen az oldalt, ezoterikus, illetve a tanítással kapcsolatban leginkább.


*Úgy kb 10 éve hívom fel a figyelmet, hogy nem elég a 20 hsz.
Évente/kétévente takarítunk és a hozzászólások egy részét töröljük (meg közben is ha pl halott linket vagy hasonlóan értelmezhetetlen dolgot tartalmaz).
Ha a hsz szám 20 alá esik, értelemszerűen ugrik az állandó tagi státusz.*


> A jövőben újra lesz jogosultságom ezekhez vagy van valami kikötés? Köszönöm előre is, ha megtisztel válaszával! További szép napot kívánok!
> Üdv.
> Noémi


*Gyakorlatilag újraindul a 20+2. Ezért is javaslom a heti + egy hozzászólást (talán ez nem teljesíthetetlen javaslat).
Itt hívnám fel a többiek figyelmét, hogy az ezo-ban is bevezetésre került, hogy a csak az állandó tagok számára elérhető néhány téma. Ez viszont a 20+2-t 2-3 nappal megnyújtja, mivel az jogosultság ellenőrzési procedurát kétszer hajtja végre a tagoknál.*


----------



## Almási Noémi (2021 Július 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Úgy kb 10 éve hívom fel a figyelmet, hogy nem elég a 20 hsz.
> Évente/kétévente takarítunk és a hozzászólások egy részét töröljük (meg közben is ha pl halott linket vagy hasonlóan értelmezhetetlen dolgot tartalmaz).
> Ha a hsz szám 20 alá esik, értelemszerűen ugrik az állandó tagi státusz.
> 
> ...


Még egyszer köszönöm a gyors válaszát és ezt a sok munkát amit végeznek azért, hogy ez az oldal működjön! Természetesen ez a minimális hozzászólás teljesíthető, erre oda fogok figyelni a jövőben!


----------



## Zooeye (2021 Augusztus 14)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék segítséget kérni.Nálam sem működik az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltése fóruma.
Hiányzik az oldal.Köszönöm a segítséget!
Üdvözlettel
Gabriella


----------



## Borúzs-Szabó Ágnes (2021 Augusztus 15)

Én is segítséget kérnék... sajna állandó tag létemre én sem férek hozzá az ezoterikus könyvekhez


----------



## ocsi1951 (2021 Szeptember 7)

Kedves Melitta Admin!
Tudnál segíteni? Állandó tag vagyok és nálam sem működik a ezoterikus letöltések könyvek.Elég sok anyagot feltöltöttem erre az oldalra és nagyon hiányzik.
Hálásan köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## kutymuty86 (2021 Szeptember 9)

Én sem férek hozzá az Ezoterikus letöltésekhez!


----------



## noszika100 (2021 Szeptember 11)

Kedves Admin, állandó tagként, és a szükséges hozzászólások után sem érem el az ezoterikus könyveket, kérem segítségedet, hogy mi lehet a gond. Köszönöm


----------



## orsi79 (2021 Szeptember 16)

Kedves Admin!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni,ugyanis sajnos nem férek hozzá az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltéséhez.Nem tudom mi lehet a probléma,de nagyon hiányzik  Köszönöm


----------



## Danci D (2021 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok! Tudna valaki segíteni? Én sem férek hozzá az ezoterikus könyvek témákhoz, pedig régen gond nélkül mindet láttam, és azóta állandó tag is lettem. Tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## battuta (2021 Szeptember 19)

Kérdésem:
Mikor lesz meg, amit a támogatásnál írtak(jó ideje már)


*A támogatás - a hálánk mellett - egyéb előnyökkel is jár, melyet hamarosan részletesen ismét megtalálsz itt* (még dolgozunk a részleteken, de *a most elküldött támogatásod visszamenőleg is hozzájuttat a hamarosan kialakított támogatói "extrákhoz"*).


----------



## AngelMagic (2021 Szeptember 22)

Sajnos nálam is eltűnt. Hogyan lehet újra hozzájutni? Köszönöm a segítséget. Hosszú évek óta vagyok állandó tag.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 22)

Meg egy ksi turelmet kerunk.


----------



## akarki4 (2021 Szeptember 23)

Sajnos én se látom az ezoterikus letöltéseket.
kb.4 hónapja.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Szeptember 23)

akarki4 írta:


> Sajnos én se látom az ezoterikus letöltéseket.
> kb.4 hónapja.


Szia!
Összesen öt hozzászólásod van, ez kevés ahhoz hogy láthasd!
Javaslom, hogy olvasd el Flamingo írását pl. itt - #4,998


----------



## akarki4 (2021 Szeptember 27)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Összesen öt hozzászólásod van, ez kevés ahhoz hogy láthasd!
> Javaslom, hogy olvasd el Flamingo írását pl. itt - #4,998


Szia, 
köszönöm, így már értem hová lettek a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## Remény15 (2021 Október 1)

Kedves Melitta Admin!
Ha időd engedi nekem is tudnál segíteni? 
Állandó tag vagyok és nálam sem működik a ezoterikus letöltések könyvek fóruma.
Előre is nagyon köszönöm a segítségedet.
Szép napot kívánok!


----------



## battuta (2021 Október 12)

Idő van

Kérdésem:
Mikor lesz meg, amit a támogatásnál írtak(jó ideje már)


*A támogatás - a hálánk mellett - egyéb előnyökkel is jár, melyet hamarosan részletesen ismét megtalálsz itt* (még dolgozunk a részleteken, de *a most elküldött támogatásod visszamenőleg is hozzájuttat a hamarosan kialakított támogatói "extrákhoz"*).


----------



## Inerke75 (2021 Október 18)

Kedves Admin!
Segítségedet szeretném kérni, én sem tudok hozzá férni az ezoterikus könyvek feltöltéséhez.
Munkádat és segítségedet nagyon köszönöm szépen.


----------



## turbocsigusz (2021 November 5)

Tisztelt Admin!
Az egyik fórumban olvastam, hogy itt lehet kérni/jelezni, ha nem férünk hozzá az ezoterikus anyagokhoz. Köszönöm előre is a segítséget.


----------



## Veruschka (2021 November 5)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....kérlek írjátok ide őket és igyekszem választ adni...ezzel kapcsolatban van egy *súgónk* is...érdemes olvasgatni...
> 
> Ha olyan kérdésed van amely nem tartozik a többiekre, írj egy privit...
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


Tetszik


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 November 8)

K0522 írta:


> Sziasztok! Honnan tudom, hogy megvan a 20 érvényes hozzászólás?


Szia! 
Ráviszed az egeret a nevedre és ott látod hol tartasz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2021 November 8)

Beka Holt írta:


> K0522 írta:
> 
> 
> > Sziasztok! Honnan tudom, hogy megvan a 20 érvényes hozzászólás?
> ...


Nagy a baj, ha valaki már 20-ig nem tud elszámolni...


----------



## battuta (2021 November 9)

goyo írta:


> Az új fórum rengeteg szolgáltatással bír, de sok embernek gondja van vele....
> 
> Jelenleg a saját témákat/üzeneteket csak egy napig lehet módosítani, ez meg fog változni, ahogy megtalállom a beállítást :neutral:


2015 nov 15-n írta
És jól el van dugva az a beállítás


----------



## Seldonn (2021 November 24)

Kedves Admin!
Én sem látom az ezoterikus könyvek topicot az utóbbi időben.
Tudnál segíteni?
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## foxkonn (2021 December 9)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## BCseke (2021 December 11)

Szeretném regisztráciomat törölni


----------



## dalli (2021 December 13)

Kedves Admin!

Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek letöltéséhez.

Köszönöm


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 December 14)

T. Adminok!
A tematikus topikokban miért nem lehet epub fájt feltölteni? Illetve arról, hogy mit hová lehet feltölteni, arra van egyértelmű szabály?
Mert az világos, hogy van a Pure Epub fórum és oda csak epub formátum való. Viszont egy történelem, pszchológia, fantasy stb. témájú könyvet miért tegyünk csak azért a Pure epub fórumba, mert a formátuma epub? Szerintem egy történelmi/fantasy stb. könyvnek formátumtól függetlenül a tematikus topikba lenne a helye, mindegy hogy epub, pdf, azw3 vagy akár csak word a formátuma.


----------



## Melitta (2021 December 14)

Pontosan hol nem tudsz feltolteni? mindenhol egyseges a feltoltesi lehetoseg.


----------



## B_Tibor (2021 December 14)

Melitta írta:


> Pontosan hol nem tudsz feltolteni? mindenhol egyseges a feltoltesi lehetoseg.


Tudok feltölteni, de átrakta egy moderátor a tematikus topikból a Pure epub topikba azzal az indoklással, hogy az epubnak ott van a helye. Ez meg szerintem illogikus, mert akkor minek vannak a tematikus topikok.


----------



## battuta (2021 December 15)

B_Tibor írta:


> Tudok feltölteni, de átrakta egy moderátor a tematikus topikból a Pure epub topikba azzal az indoklással, hogy az epubnak ott van a helye. Ez meg szerintem illogikus, mert akkor minek vannak a tematikus topikok.


emlékeim szerint ez úgy szólt ha több formátumot tartalmaz addig nem kerül a Pure epub-ba
Ha félnyers verzió addig sem
Hogy ez pontosan milyen volt és melyikbe tetted, nem írod.
Ha tökéletesen és teljesen kész és csak epub akkor a pure-ba tedd (és ez is tematikus sőt!!)


----------



## arnikababa2010 (2021 December 31)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.
Előre is köszönöm!
Boldog Új évet kívánok!


----------



## battuta (2021 December 31)

Még ennyi ezoterikus nehézség?


----------



## Syndic (2021 December 31)

Meg tudná valaki mondani, hogy hogy tudnám kikapcsolni ezt a tűzíjáték effektet? Nem vagyok epilepsziás, de alig tudok tőle bármit is elolvasni a fórumban. Nagyon, nagyon zavaró.
Köszönöm


----------



## Syndic (2021 December 31)

A másik dolog, hogy szeretném az általam kiválasztott profilképet használni. Hogy tudnám visszaállítani, hogy ne ez az álarc legyen? Köszönöm.


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 1)

Syndic írta:


> Meg tudná valaki mondani, hogy hogy tudnám kikapcsolni ezt a tűzíjáték effektet? Nem vagyok epilepsziás, de alig tudok tőle bármit is elolvasni a fórumban. Nagyon, nagyon zavaró.
> Köszönöm





Syndic írta:


> A másik dolog, hogy szeretném az általam kiválasztott profilképet használni. Hogy tudnám visszaállítani, hogy ne ez az álarc legyen? Köszönöm.


Mindkét üzeneted az én kívánságom is
Ez minden szilveszterkor előkerül
Csak addig kell kibírni mint a lököttek
petárdázását kisállat vadító durrogtatását
Az az reggelig


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Január 1)

Syndic írta:


> Meg tudná valaki mondani, hogy hogy tudnám kikapcsolni ezt a tűzíjáték effektet? Nem vagyok epilepsziás, de alig tudok tőle bármit is elolvasni a fórumban. Nagyon, nagyon zavaró.
> Köszönöm





Syndic írta:


> A másik dolog, hogy szeretném az általam kiválasztott profilképet használni. Hogy tudnám visszaállítani, hogy ne ez az álarc legyen? Köszönöm.


*Bírj ki még két napot!
Az ünnep végeztevel a webmester eltünteti.*


----------



## baanagt (2022 Január 3)

Kedves Admin! 
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz. 
Segítségedet előre is köszönöm!


----------



## nbela10 (2022 Január 7)

Kedves Admin! Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az _ezoterikus_ könyvek letöltéséhez. Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Január 9)

nbela10 írta:


> Kedves Admin! Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az _ezoterikus_ könyvek letöltéséhez. Köszönöm


Előbb állandó taggá kell válni!


----------



## neuron (2022 Január 15)

Kedves Admin! 
Én is szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz. 
A segítséget előre is köszönöm


----------



## Haragos Eszter (2022 Január 18)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz!

Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Január 18)

Haragos Eszter írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz!
> 
> Köszönöm előre is!


Kedves Eszter, olvass vissza néhány oldalt. Flamingo többször leírta a feltételét a hozzáférésnek. 
pl. itt -  #5,037 - #4,998


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 18)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kedves Eszter, olvass vissza néhány oldalt. Flamingo többször leírta a feltételét a hozzáférésnek.
> pl. itt -  #5,037 - #4,998


Engem miért hoznak haragba, az olvasni nem akarók?


Haragos Eszter írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz!
> 
> Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 18)

Mióta probléma van a szememmel
*Azóta tudom értékelni Goyo oldal programozói tevékenységét
Konkrétan a következőt:*
Az egy felül elhelyezett egy gombornyomással sötétre váltást
*Nagy köszönöm neki és akit érint még*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2022 Január 19)

Üdv Flamingo és fórumtársak!
Érdeklődöm,hogy telefonról miért nem enged bejelentkezni?
A választ köszönöm.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Január 21)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Üdv Flamingo és fórumtársak!
> Érdeklődöm,hogy telefonról miért nem enged bejelentkezni?
> A választ köszönöm.


Nekem engedte.
Lehet, hogy a telód android rendszere alacsonyabb, mint 6.0?
Valami olyat olvastam, hogy modernizalnak és csak a felett fog működni.
A 2008-as Macbookomon sem tudom mar behozni a CH-t.


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## battuta (2022 Január 31)

Már megint egy ezoterikus ki nem tudja hogy még csak új tag
Hisz 1 üzenete van


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Január 31)

BooBoris írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.
> Előre is köszönöm!


Kedves BooBoris! 
Állandó tagnak kell lenned, hogy hozzáférhess. A z állandó tagság feltétele minimum húsz hozzászólás. Ha nem találsz kedvedre való témát, akkor a könnyített témákban is összegyűjtheted. 
Pl. itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4351 
vagy itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/page-2264


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kedves BooBoris!
> Állandó tagnak kell lenned, hogy hozzáférhess. A z állandó tagság feltétele minimum húsz hozzászólás. Ha nem találsz kedvedre való témát, akkor a könnyített témákban is összegyűjtheted.
> Pl. itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4351
> vagy itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/page-2264


Kedves Beka Holt! Köszönöm a segítséget. Ezt korábban már végigjátszottam pár éve, ezért nem gondoltam ismét kell, de akkor megteszem.


----------



## BooBoris (2022 Január 31)

battuta írta:


> Már megint egy ezoterikus ki nem tudja hogy még csak új tag
> Hisz 1 üzenete van


2015 óta tag vagyok, csak pár hónapja nem jártam itt, és a rendszer már nem engedett be a mentett jelszóval. Kértem újat, kicseréltem, és már új tagként jelentem meg. Amúgy ez fáj neked vagy miért éreztél ingert az ítélkezésre?


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Február 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Az ezo letöltések a könyveshez hasonló besorolást kaptak, ezért csak állandó tagok láthatják.[/COLOR=rgb(65, 168, 95)]*


Kedves Flamingo!
Allando tag vagyok megsincs jogosultsagom az ezo letoltesekhez, esetleg tudnal segiteni kerlek hogy mitevo legyek? Elore is nagyon szepen koszonom valaszodat!


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Február 4)

Borúzs-Szabó Ágnes írta:


> Én is segítséget kérnék... sajna állandó tag létemre én sem férek hozzá az ezoterikus könyvekhez


Szia! Hasonlo cipoben jarok, sikerult megoldast talalni ra?


----------



## Borúzs-Szabó Ágnes (2022 Február 5)

kokiniko írta:


> Szia! Hasonlo cipoben jarok, sikerult megoldast talalni ra?


Szia! Igen! A hozzászólásokat követően megkértem az egyik adminisztrátor, hogy legyen kedves nézzen már rá, hogy hol csúsztam el a dologban... aztán így rendeződött a dolog


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Február 5)

kokiniko írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Allando tag vagyok megsincs jogosultsagom az ezo letoltesekhez, esetleg tudnal segiteni kerlek hogy mitevo legyek? Elore is nagyon szepen koszonom valaszodat!


Tekintve, hogy a 20 hsz-t a héten szedted össze, nem csodálom, hogy még nem kaptad meg a jogosultságot.
Ráadásul 2 hsz-ed törölték (gondolom rossz témában kértél).
Ahogy megvan a 20 (és nem törölték egyiket sem), két napra rá a szerver automatikusan megadja a jogot, de ha 20 alá csökken, el is veszi.


----------



## kokiniko (2022 Február 6)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Tekintve, hogy a 20 hsz-t a héten szedted össze, nem csodálom, hogy még nem kaptad meg a jogosultságot.
> Ráadásul 2 hsz-ed törölték (gondolom rossz témában kértél).
> Ahogy megvan a 20 (és nem törölték egyiket sem), két napra rá a szerver automatikusan megadja a jogot, de ha 20 alá csökken, el is veszi.


Nagyon szepen koszonom a gyors valaszod! Tovabbi szep estet!


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 14)

Ezzel a szemrontó, szédülést okozó felesleggel meddig akartok kínozni?
Rossz volt a hóesés is de ez rosszabb.


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 14)

Mellitta kérdezte milyen extrákat lehetne adni támogatásért cserébe
Hát íme az első: tudjam kikapcsolni az ilyet
Bár akkor ha csak támogatásért tudom kikapcsolni az már kikényszertítés


----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 14)

Legy turelmesebb, szivecskek ezen napon jar midenkinek.


----------



## battuta (2022 Február 15)

türelmes voltam mert rá se néztem többet aznap.
Szédülésem megszűnt, látom a felületet
és ma már nyugodt felület van, kecse-békák se repülgetnek hó se szállingózik.


 Sőt imádkozó tenyerek sem szédelegnek vasárnapokon, hogy jeles nap gyerünk hát mindenkinek járjon


----------



## ZENEMINDENES (2022 Március 8)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kedves BooBoris!
> Állandó tagnak kell lenned, hogy hozzáférhess. A z állandó tagság feltétele minimum húsz hozzászólás. Ha nem találsz kedvedre való témát, akkor a könnyített témákban is összegyűjtheted.
> Pl. itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/page-4351
> vagy itt - https://www.canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/page-2264


Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek topichoz.
Előre is köszönöm!----
én a Mészáros Lörinc bankszámlájához szeretnék hozzáférést!!!!!.---hamar le is nulláznám.....hehehehheh
hehheh


----------



## Alvégi Vera (2022 Március 8)

Melitta írta:


> Legy turelmesebb, szivecskek ezen napon jar midenkinek.


Kedves Melitta! Szeretném törölni a fiókomat. Hogyan tudom ezt megtenni?


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Március 8)

Alvégi Vera írta:


> Kedves Melitta! Szeretném törölni a fiókomat. Hogyan tudom ezt megtenni?


Kedves Alvégi Vera! 
Itt maradhat a kérésed, amint Melitta belép látni fogja és törli a fiókodat.


----------



## Ronyn_ (2022 Március 14)

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy hogyan lehet állítani a témákban az egy oldalon megjelenő hozzászólások számát. Nem találtam ilyen lehetőséget.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Március 14)

Ronyn_ írta:


> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy hogyan lehet állítani a témákban az egy oldalon megjelenő hozzászólások számát. Nem találtam ilyen lehetőséget.


Kedves Ronyn! 

Ilyen beállítást úgy gondolom egyénileg nem tudunk beállítani.


----------



## Ronyn_ (2022 Március 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kedves Ronyn!
> 
> Ilyen beállítást úgy gondolom egyénileg nem tudunk beállítani.


Vagyis, akkor nincs is ilyen beállítás, azért nem találtam , fórumoknál pedig szokott lenni ilyen egyéni beállítási lehetőség, gondoltam, itt is van


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Március 14)

Ronyn_ írta:


> Vagyis, akkor nincs is ilyen beállítás, azért nem találtam , fórumoknál pedig szokott lenni ilyen egyéni beállítási lehetőség, gondoltam, itt is van


Így van, nincs ilyen beállítás. Ha van akkor az az admin panelen van. De, ha goyo olvassa a kérdésedet biztos válaszol majd neked. Amit én írtam az nem 100%.
Úgyhogy türelmedet kérem addig.


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Április 3)

*Kedves Admin!
Segítségedet szeretném kérni, a hozzászólásaim ellenére továbbra sem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát. Kérlek, tedd lehetővé a hozzáférést. Előre is köszönöm !*


----------



## Szonja.M (2022 Április 3)

*Kedves Admin,
Nagyon köszönöm *


----------



## Edy1989 (2022 Április 23)

Hogyan értesülök róla/hogyan fogom észrevenni ha egy könyv kérésem teljesült? hol tudom ellenőrizni?
köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Április 24)

Edy1989 írta:


> Hogyan értesülök róla/hogyan fogom észrevenni ha egy könyv kérésem teljesült? hol tudom ellenőrizni?
> köszönöm


Nagyjából úgy, hogy rakeresel az adott könyvre...


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 28)

Edy1989 írta:


> Hogyan értesülök róla/hogyan fogom észrevenni ha egy könyv kérésem teljesült? hol tudom ellenőrizni?
> köszönöm


A kérésed feltetted egy témába.
arra a témára feliratkozol akár e-mail értesítéssel.
mivel várhatóan oda lesz teljesítve beidézetten
ezért megkapod az értesítést
az is beállítás hogy értesülj
1. ha beidéznek bárhol, 2. az is ha hozzászólnak követett témádhoz,
sőt 3. az is ha oda írnak ahová írtál
vagyis akár beidéztek, akár nem, többfélét kapsz
Elég ennyi?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Április 29)

glisser- írta:


> A kérésed feltetted egy témába.
> arra a témára feliratkozol akár e-mail értesítéssel.
> mivel várhatóan oda lesz teljesítve beidézetten
> ezért megkapod az értesítést
> ...


Ez nem teljesen igaz.
Ugyanis külön van kérés és külön feltöltés téma...


----------



## glisser- (2022 Április 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ez nem teljesen igaz.
> Ugyanis külön van kérés és külön feltöltés téma...


Persze!!
De a *válaszom azt is tartalmazta ha nem ott válaszolnak rá*
(1. ha beidéznek bárhol, 2. az is ha hozzászólnak követett témádhoz,
vagyis akár beidéztek, akár nem, többféle értesítést kaphat)
Még ha megemlítik a nevét akkor is


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 1)

Épp feljebb írtam mennyi értesítést követést tud a CH
De most egy ideje nem találom miként *ne tegyen automatikus feliratkozást*
Lehet kiemeltnek számít és csak ott nem tudom kikapcsolnia követést
És ez a hírek



De nem találom és utálom hogy feliratkoztat ha bekerül egy hozzászólásom.

Öröm viszont megtaláltam a hóesés és szívecske repkedés tiltását:
Disable holiday styling


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Május 1)

Kapcsold ki a Követést és nem kapsz értesítést.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 2)

Beka Holt írta:


> Kapcsold ki a Követést és nem kapsz értesítést.


De mutattam mennyi van, melyiket?
És pont ez a lényeg fel se iratkoztam a hírekre
Mégis magától felír


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 3)

glisser- írta:


> De mutattam mennyi van, melyiket?
> És pont ez a lényeg fel se iratkoztam a hírekre
> Mégis magától felír


Ebben találtam változást.
De nem tudom mi okozta
*Nem iratkoztam fel egy hírre sem
De már nem ír fel magától.*
Abban a millió beállításban próbáltam ezt azt és egyszer csak már nem iratkoztat fel
Ebben az a baj mint műszaki mondom
Hogy erre nem tudott igazi választ adni senki.
Akkor nem ismeri pontosan senki vagy még nem ért ide megválaszolni.
*Akkor van egy opció kiismerve ha az ki is van próbálva.*
oda vissza ki és bekapcsolva.De 3 szor.
És most nem tudom mi tiltotta le az automatikus feliratkozást.
Aki tud választ az mutassa is meg pontosan de előtte győződjön meg tényleg úgy reagál e az opció amit megmutat.(mert az ötletelés kipróbálás nélkül semmi)
ideteszem az aktuális értesítési és figyelési opciókat ahogy most van beállítva
Ez ha jól látom 23 opció
Ezen nem könnyű eligazodni
Van benne egy amit egyáltalán nem érthető mire van *pontosan*
csak tippelni lehet
Ez:




Ennek sem feliratkozás a neve
____________________________________________________


----------



## Gbr67 (2022 Május 9)

Sziasztok.
Már nem először fordul elő, hogy nem tudok képet feltölteni. Sem a szerkesztésben lévő ikonnal, sem a "Fájlok csatolása" szövegnél.
Feltölti a képet ugyan, de kiírja, hogy "Feltöltés: 100%" - és úgy marad.


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Május 9)

Üdv

Nem tudom, csak én tapasztalom-e, és hogy mennyire terhelt(ek) a szerver(ek), de belépés után, a "Képes humor" fórum csatolt képeit nem lehet megjeleníteni, max csak a file neve látható; azonban, a saját feltöltött, csatolt képeim látszanak.
Anennyiben pedig bárki szöveges viccet ír, az teljes terjedelmében mutatkozik.
Más időpontban, ha visszatérek ugyanazon napon, pedig teljes mértékben lárhatóak a mások által is csatolt képek.
Olyan is előfordul, hogy kilépés után viszont megjeleníti az összest, akkor is, ha belépve csak a file neve volt olvasható!

Köszönöm, ha segítetek, mi okozhatja!
A cookie-k engedélyezve vannak nálam, a "Belépve maradok" bepipálva!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Május 10)

Gbr67 írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Már nem először fordul elő, hogy nem tudok képet feltölteni. Sem a szerkesztésben lévő ikonnal, sem a "Fájlok csatolása" szövegnél.
> Feltölti a képet ugyan, de kiírja, hogy "Feltöltés: 100%" - és úgy marad.


Mivel mások nem jeleztek ilyet, feltehetően a te kapcsolatokkal lehet gond.
Pl vírusirto vagy tűzálló beállítás, esetleg munkahelyi gép, amin nincs engedélyezve nagyobb méretű feltöltés...
Esetleg próbáld meg a Drag and drop eljárást (egérrel belehúzod a képet a sźövegablakba).


----------



## Gbr67 (2022 Május 11)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Mivel mások nem jeleztek ilyet, feltehetően a te kapcsolatokkal lehet gond.
> Pl vírusirto vagy tűzálló beállítás, esetleg munkahelyi gép, amin nincs engedélyezve nagyobb méretű feltöltés...


Hát, a sokkal nagyobb méretű epubok (amiket fel szoktam tölteni) gond nélkül felmennek. Csak és kizárólag a képekkel szokott ez a hiba jelentkezni.


FLAMINGO írta:


> Esetleg próbáld meg a Drag and drop eljárást (egérrel belehúzod a képet a sźövegablakba).


Úgy is ugyanaz 

Az előbb feltöltöttem egy epubot és egy képet: mindkettő felment. Amikor beszúrni akartam a képet - az már megint nem működött.

Egy másik feltöltésnél már az epubnál is ugyanez volt, hogy elvileg 100%-ban felment, de a szöveg szerint még folyik a feltöltés (nem lehet elmenteni a beírást). 2-3 perc múlva kiírta a Canadahun, hogy "hoppá, valamilyen hiba történt" stb. - de az epub mégis felment


----------



## Crown_2015 (2022 Május 14)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a befogadást!
Hogyan lehetek állandó tag?


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Május 14)

Crown_2015 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Köszönöm a befogadást!
> Hogyan lehetek állandó tag?


Szia kedves Crown! 

Minimum 20 hozzászólást kell gyűjtened. Szójátékokban gyorsan meglesz, de mielőtt írsz valahova légy szíves olvasd el az első hozzászólásokat. Leírták mik az adott játék szabályai.


----------



## Crown_2015 (2022 Május 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia kedves Crown!
> 
> Minimum 20 hozzászólást kell gyűjtened. Szójátékokban gyorsan meglesz, de mielőtt írsz valahova légy szíves olvasd el az első hozzászólásokat. Leírták mik az adott játék szabályai.


Köszönöm.


----------



## eggabo (2022 Május 14)

Kérnék szépen hozzáférést az ezoterikus letöltésekhez. Köszönöm!


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 16)

eggabo írta:


> Kérnék szépen hozzáférést az ezoterikus letöltésekhez. Köszönöm!


Ugyanezt akartam én is írni, mivel tegnap hiába küzdöttem fel magam Level 20-ra, nem tudtam elérni.
Köszönöttel, Z.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Május 18)

aranykorember írta:


> Ugyanezt akartam én is írni, mivel tegnap hiába küzdöttem fel magam Level 20-ra, nem tudtam elérni.
> Köszönöttel, Z.


Úgy látom közben törlésre került a 20+2 magyarázat, ezért a +2-re felhívnám a figyelmet.
Hogy az mi?
Akár ebben a témában is visszalapozva 2-3 oldalt, kideríthető...


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

Sziasztok! Állandó tag a státuszom, de továbbra sem sikerül könyvet letöltenem. Tudtok segíteni?
Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Május 19)

Gnesa írta:


> Sziasztok! Állandó tag a státuszom, de továbbra sem sikerül könyvet letöltenem. Tudtok segíteni?
> Köszönöm szépen!


Szia! 
Milyen könyvet nem tudsz letölteni?


----------



## Gnesa (2022 Május 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Szia!
> Milyen könyvet nem tudsz letölteni?


Szia! Semmit sem. Ipadon szoktam, rákatt- külön lapon felajánlotta, hogy iBooks vary pdf formátum, kiválasztottam, és mentettem. Most a külön lapon a könyv íroja és a könyyv címe van, s a nagy üresség


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Május 19)

Gnesa írta:


> Szia! Semmit sem. Ipadon szoktam, rákatt- külön lapon felajánlotta, hogy iBooks vary pdf formátum, kiválasztottam, és mentettem. Most a külön lapon a könyv íroja és a könyyv címe van, s a nagy üresség


Próbáld meg a letöltést másik eszközről, vagy legalább megnézni hogy látod-e a feltöltést. Külön topikokban van az epub, a kindle, és az egyéb feltöltés.


----------



## aranykorember (2022 Május 19)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Úgy látom közben törlésre került a 20+2 magyarázat, ezért a +2-re felhívnám a figyelmet.
> Hogy az mi?
> Akár ebben a témában is visszalapozva 2-3 oldalt, kideríthető...


Megnézem, köszi.


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Május 21)

phoenyx írta:


> Üdv
> 
> Nem tudom, csak én tapasztalom-e, és hogy mennyire terhelt(ek) a szerver(ek), de belépés után, a "Képes humor" fórum csatolt képeit nem lehet megjeleníteni, max csak a file neve látható; azonban, a saját feltöltött, csatolt képeim látszanak.
> Anennyiben pedig bárki szöveges viccet ír, az teljes terjedelmében mutatkozik.
> ...


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 22)

phoenyx írta:


> "Képes humor" fórum csatolt képeit nem lehet megjeleníteni, max csak a file neve látható; azonban, a saját feltöltött, csatolt képeim látszanak.
> Anennyiben pedig bárki szöveges viccet ír, az teljes terjedelmében mutatkozik.


Csak már hasonlóan jártsága miatt ötlet,(pont a képekre)

Képet illesztettem: a saját gépem böngészőm mutatta
De csak akkor!
Másokét nem láttam
Más időpontban(böngésző bezárás után) visszamentem
Nem láttam se másét se a sajátomat
Megpróbáltam másik böngészővel.
Láttam a magamét is és a többiét is.
__________________
Még a hasonlóság miatt próbáld ki:
Jobb gomb képek megnyitása új lapon (megjelenik a kép)
De oldalfolyamatban NEM )
Böngésző érzékenység szerintem
Majd eltelik 1-2 hónap és "ugyanaz" a böngésző.
Már jól csinálja. Persze a verziószám is változhatott közben
De visszatenni a régi verziót.Már senki sem ellenőrzi vissza.
Ezt művelik ezek a nagy cég programozói egy egy kép megjelenítés feltételt módosítanak
És másik böngésző csak késve követi.
Néha épp régire kell valamit visszatenni.
Mert nem értünk dolgoznak.


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2022 Május 22)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni újra az ezoterikus könyvek topikhoz, mit kell tennem, hogy újra tudjam használni?
Várom válaszukat, a segítségüket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Május 25)

phoenyx írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1861603


Ha pedig rákattintok a csak névvel, rendelkező, szöveggel megjelenő file-ra, akkor ezt írja ki:



Ha pedig kilépek, és belépés nélkül rákeresk pld Képes humorra, a CH-n, akkor megjeleníti a képeket, amit felhasználóként belépve nem hajlandó.... 
Nem minden esetben/belépésnél van így!
Ezért nem tudom, más is tapasztalt-e ilyet, v a szerver se mindig működik jól, v mi lehet az oka?!?


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 25)

Beka Holt írta:


> Próbáld meg a letöltést másik eszközről, vagy legalább megnézni hogy látod-e a feltöltést. Külön topikokban van az epub, a kindle, és az egyéb feltöltés.


Egyetértek eszközt válts
Nem te vagy az első ki Ipad-l fejre-áll
ismerek pár tagot, kinek nem volt PC-je és úgy jár.


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 25)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A 20+2-t lehet idétlenségnek tartani, de attól még szabály (legalábbis nálunk).


Mert ugyan mi másnak?
20+101
az már a kiskutya


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Május 26)

glisser- írta:


> Mert ugyan mi másnak?
> 20+101
> az már a kiskutya


Elfogadtad a belépéskor, nemde?


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Május 31)

phoenyx írta:


> Ha pedig rákattintok a csak névvel, rendelkező, szöveggel megjelenő file-ra, akkor ezt írja ki:
> Csatolás megtekintése 1862285
> Ha pedig kilépek, és belépés nélkül rákeresk pld Képes humorra, a CH-n, akkor megjeleníti a képeket, amit felhasználóként belépve nem hajlandó....
> Nem minden esetben/belépésnél van így!
> Ezért nem tudom, más is tapasztalt-e ilyet, v a szerver se mindig működik jól, v mi lehet az oka?!?


Most éppen a saját csatolt file-jaim se látszanak, csak szöveges nevük, pedig be vagyok lépve, cookie-k elfogadva, stb...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Június 6)

phoenyx írta:


> Most éppen a saját csatolt file-jaim se látszanak, csak szöveges nevük, pedig be vagyok lépve, cookie-k elfogadva, stb...Csatolás megtekintése 1863213


Próbáld meg törölni a sütiket.


----------



## phoenyx (2022 Június 8)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Próbáld meg törölni a sütiket.


Köszönöm, töröltem, rendszeresen, eddig is...
Nem old meg semmit


----------



## glisser- (2022 Június 9)

phoenyx írta:


> Köszönöm, töröltem, rendszeresen, eddig is...
> Nem old meg semmit


Másik böngészővel ránézni
kíséreld meg az Operával
Már a Chrome sem old meg sok mindent


----------



## realspot (2022 Augusztus 22)

*Kedves Admin!
Segítségedet szeretném kérni. A 20+3 hozzászólásom ellenére sem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát. 
Kérlek, tedd lehetővé a hozzáférést. 
Előre is köszönöm. *


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Augusztus 22)

realspot írta:


> *Kedves Admin!
> Segítségedet szeretném kérni. A 20+3 hozzászólásom ellenére sem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát.
> Kérlek, tedd lehetővé a hozzáférést.
> Előre is köszönöm. *


*20+2 az a 20+3.*
*Ahol a +2 a 20. hozzászólástól számított +2 napot jelenti. 
A jelenlegi statuszod szerint állandó tag vagy, tehát látnod kell az ezoterikus összes témáját.*
*Ha mégsem így lenne akkor közvetlenül az adminnak írj (@Melitta,)!*


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 18)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Elfogadtad a belépéskor, nemde?


Hány helyen fogadtál már el azt amit nem lehet elfogadni.
Mindig minden Aszf
semmi nem igaz olyanra hivatkozni
Attól még "101" kiskutya
Más: ezt a kalapot se kértem
Benne se volt az Aszf-ben
A hóesések se nekem valók, ha nem kérem.
viszont kérni kéne egy gombot mivel ki-be kapcsolhatom az "ünnepi" izéket
viszont van ilyen: *20+2 az a 20+3.
A 2 x2 néha 5*
van aminél a kincstári magyarázat olyan mint a kormányé: úgy nő hogy csökken
É*s Kósa mondta vagyis nem az az igen.*


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Szeptember 18)

Lucan0 írta:


> Hány helyen fogadtál már el azt amit nem lehet elfogadni.
> Mindig minden Aszf
> semmi nem igaz olyanra hivatkozni
> Attól még "101" kiskutya
> ...


Nem kell kérni, ott van a beállítások között! *Beállítások - Content options - Disable holiday styling - pipa a négyzetbe - az oldal frissítése* - és vége a hisztinek. Bár ezt már egyszer leírtam!


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 19)

Beka Holt írta:


> Nem kell kérni, ott van a beállítások között! Beállítások - Content options - Disable holiday styling - pipa a négyzetbe - az oldal frissítése - és vége a hisztinek. Bár ezt már egyszer leírtam!


Igen így van!
Homályosan emlékeztem már egyszer válaszolt rá valaki
És rémlett van ilyen
Sőt az is rémlett örömmel megköszöntem.
De az istennek sem találtam rá hol volt erről szó
Ez nem hiszti.Csupán nem találtam
És most őszintén örülök hogy meg van
El is teszem valami láthatóbb helyre mondjuk könyvjelzőbe
Ha már itt nem kínálja magát a gyors eléréseknél





Köszönöm beka
*Beállítások - Content options - Disable holiday styling*
De mint látszik nem vette le a kalapot a logóról
Ebben is magamat okoljam nem nyomtam meg a mentést
De mivel kitartó vagyok másodjára is neki futottam és már *visszakaptam a natúrt*(mit ahogy én állítottam be magamnak)
Még egyszer köszönöm Beka.
Egyre jobban értékellek, megoldó válaszaid miatt.
Minden dolog ami, akár picike siker is, szívből örülök.
Az apró sikerek már elégedett napot hoznak.
Nem kell toronyóra lánccal.
Nem volt ez hiszti ne sértegess.
Nem találtam.


----------



## monika27 (2022 Október 30)

Sziasztok, szeretnék segítséget kérni, állandó tag vagyok, ez éven értem el, úgyhogy lejárva nincsen, mégsem tudok letölteni ezoterikus könyveket.... köszönöm előre is


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 Október 31)

monika27 írta:


> Sziasztok, szeretnék segítséget kérni, állandó tag vagyok, ez éven értem el, úgyhogy lejárva nincsen, mégsem tudok letölteni ezoterikus könyveket.... köszönöm előre is


Az admin felé jelezzük, hogy ellenőrizze le a beállításaid, de ez 1-2 nap is lehet.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 November 1)

monika27 írta:


> Sziasztok, szeretnék segítséget kérni, állandó tag vagyok, ez éven értem el, úgyhogy lejárva nincsen, mégsem tudok letölteni ezoterikus könyveket.... köszönöm előre is


Az admin ellenőrizte, a szerveren a beállításaid es rendben vagy.
Próbáld meg, hogy kilepsz és törlöd a sütiket, majd újra belépsz a CH-ra.


----------



## Nosza Andrea (2022 November 18)

*Kedves Admin!
Segítségedet szeretném kérni. A 20+2 hozzászólásom ellenére nem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát.
Kérem segítségedet a hozzáférésben.
Előre is köszönöm.*


----------



## cirmoscirmi2 (2022 November 20)

Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek csoporthoz!


----------



## Nosza Andrea (2022 November 20)

Nosza Andrea írta:


> *Kedves Admin!
> Segítségedet szeretném kérni. A 20+2 hozzászólásom ellenére nem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát.
> Kérem segítségedet a hozzáférésben.
> Előre is köszönöm.*





Nosza Andrea írta:


> *Kedves Admin!
> Segítségedet szeretném kérni. A 20+2 hozzászólásom ellenére nem látom az ezoterikus letöltések fórumát.
> Kérem segítségedet a hozzáférésben.
> Előre is köszönöm.*


Megoldódott köszönöm


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 26)

Kedves Admin, nekem is az a problémám, hogy nem tudok belépni az ezoterikus letöltések fórumba. Régebben ezzel nem volt gond...


----------



## Frappáns (2022 November 28)

Segítsetek légyszi. Én se lelem


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 28)

kiskalap írta:


> Kedves Admin, nekem is az a problémám, hogy nem tudok belépni az ezoterikus letöltések fórumba. Régebben ezzel nem volt gond...


Most már látom, köszönet és hála


----------



## Frappáns (2022 November 28)

Frappáns írta:


> Segítsetek légyszi. Én se lelem



Most már megy. Kösziii.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 30)

most már megy köszi
De miért pont a ezoterika ezózik eltünedezéssel?
A többi nyugton van.
Én áttenném máshová az egészet!
És utána adnám címnek ugyanazt.
józan ész útján indulni a megoldás felé.
Vak tyúk is talál szemet.


----------



## cirmoscirmi2 (2022 December 1)

Köszönöm szépen nálam is megy mostmár.


----------



## Navia99 (2022 December 2)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek, mivel most a művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
Köszönöm!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 December 2)

Navia99 írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek, mivel most a művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> Köszönöm!


*Olvass vissza itt!
A folyamat automatikus. 48 óra a 20. hsz után.*


----------



## Navia99 (2022 December 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Olvass vissza itt!
> A folyamat automatikus. 48 óra a 20. hsz után.*


Elfelejtettem írni, hogy már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óra is, de az ezoterikus könyveket, letöltéseket nem látom.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 2)

Navia99 írta:


> de az ezoterikus könyveket, letöltéseket nem látom.


Tipikus topik állandóan eltűnik
2 naponta teleírják ugyanezért


----------



## Melitta (2022 December 2)

20 hozzaszolas szukseges, hogy minden csatolast lassal.
Ugy van beallitva az allando tagok lathatnak mindent. Nem egyesivel a topicokra kulon allitgatassal tortenik.
Az allandotagsag minden topicra vonatkozik legyen az ezoterika vagy humoros kepek stb.


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 2)

Szép szép hogy leírtad de most az nem igaz
Csak számold meg a bejelentéseket: az ezotériás letöltést nem látják
2 naponta bejön ugyanazt a panasz és csak oda.
És ismét csak oda.
Nem újak írnak és nem olyanok kiknek nincs meg a feltételei hozzá
Megvan és régi állandó tagok
Én is megnéztem két napja nem volt meg.
Majd megjavították mert mindenkinek jó lett aki beírta.
Miért e fal duma? (az igaz de nem erre a sorozatos esetre vonatkozik)
Ott nincs rendben valami, azt javítanotok kell!
Ott haldoklik a technika


----------



## Melitta (2022 December 2)

Fal duma? 604 458 regisztralt tagunk van. Ebbol 10 vagy 20 embernek nem sikerul nem nalunk van a problema. Lehet cokit kellene torolni vagy mas bongeszot valasztani vagy frissiteni a gepet..ezer ok lehet , anelkul ,hogy minket hibaztatnal. 
Vagyunk annyira korektek ha baj van nalunk akkor szolunk, meg a hacker tamadasokrol is beszamoltunk.
Ez esetben nem a mi keszulekunkben van a hiba.
Amiert nem szoktunk irni, ha latjuk hogy nincs meg a 20 hozzaszolas de maris reklamalnak, mint ahogy Flamingo irta az is elofordul .
Ez egy ingyenes forum a tagsaggal probaljuk fentartani, a modik az informatikusunk mindent megtesznek ,hogy napra kesz legyunk 
mindenben. A tagsag segitsegevel tudjuk fentartani ,igaz minden honapba a frasz jon rank kitudjuk -e fizetni a szervert, igy a felesleges nem letezo problemakra nem tudunk penzt forditani.
Kar hogy semmi pozitiv dolgot nem tudsz mondani a CanadaHunrol.


----------



## Syndic (2022 December 19)

Sziasztok! Ki tudom valahogy kapcsolni ezt a hóesés effektet?
Nagyon zavaró. Próbálom olvasni a fórumot, de tikkelni kezd a szemem.
Értem én hogy szép, de tényleg alig lehet látni a betűket.
Köszönöm


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 19)

Syndic írta:


> Sziasztok! Ki tudom valahogy kapcsolni ezt a hóesés effektet?
> Nagyon zavaró. Próbálom olvasni a fórumot, de tikkelni kezd a szemem.
> Értem én hogy szép, de tényleg alig lehet látni a betűket.
> Köszönöm


Szia!
Olvasd el ezt a beírásomat, - kiemelt szöveg - segíteni fog - #5,106


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 20)

Igen van hogy nem ugyanazt ugyanúgy gondoljuk a szépről a jóról és a nem praktikusról
Minden ünnepek fele kezdődik(de legalább ki lehet kapcsolni)


----------



## AndyDy (2022 December 21)

Kedves Admin!
Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek, mivel most a művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
Köszönöm!


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 December 21)

AndyDy írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek, mivel most a művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> Köszönöm!


#5,124 - #5,082 - #5,086


----------



## FLAMINGO (2022 December 21)

AndyDy írta:


> Kedves Admin!
> Szeretnék hozzáférést kérni az ezoterikus könyvek, mivel most a művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezem megfelelő jogosultsággal.
> Köszönöm!


*Azt ki kell ám érdemelni!*
*Na jó eleg, ha eléred az állandó tagi státuszt.
Hogy az mi?*
*Megtudhatod, ha visszaolvasol ebben a temakörben par oldalnyit.*


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

Sziasztok!
Nem problémát jelzek, csak szeretnék megosztani veletek egy észrevételt az oldal téli/ünnepi stílusával kapcsolatosan. Esetemben, amikor ez a funkció be van kapcsolva, akkor a számítógépem processzorteljesítményének kb. 60-65 %-át lefoglalja ez a hatás. Ha kikapcsolom, akkor nem jelentkezik ilyen mérvű igénybevétel. Aki tehát gyengébb pc-vel rendelkezik érdemes megpróbálnia ennek a funkciónak a kikapcsolását, hogy változik-e pozitív irányba az oldal használhatósága/gyorsasága/kezelhetősége. Hangsúlyozom, hogy ez a jelenség nálam érhető tetten, tehát nem általánosítanék, pusztán jeleztem, hogy jelentkezhet ilyen teljesítményigény más gépénél is.
Köszönöm a munkátokat és kellemes ünnepeket kívánok!


----------



## Lucan0 (Tegnap 05:18-kor)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem problémát jelzek, csak szeretnék megosztani veletek egy észrevételt az oldal téli/ünnepi stílusával kapcsolatosan. Esetemben, amikor ez a funkció be van kapcsolva, akkor a számítógépem processzorteljesítményének kb. 60-65 %-át lefoglalja ez a hatás.
> tehát nem általánosítanék, pusztán jeleztem, hogy jelentkezhet


Nekem a szemem és idegrendszerem kapacitását foglalja le.
Azaz zavarja a kezelhetőséget.
tehát nem általánosítanék, pusztán jeleztem, hogy jelentkezhet
Kikapcsolva nem zavarja.


----------

